#ubuntu-it 2011-03-21
<kiefer> exit
 * marcello1 is away: I'm busy
<OverMe> oh hi
<lev_> ragazzi buongiorno, tramite il comando mount ho creato un'icona video_ts sul desktop che non riesco più ad eliminare, sapreste dirmi come devo fare per farla andare via??? grazie
<K99Brain> lev_, che comando hai dato di preciso?
<lev_> aspe'
<Aizram> io lo so io lo so ..... sudo ecc ecc ecc :P
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583254/
<lev_> k99Brain ecco
<K99Brain> lev_, arrrrgh, hai usato la scrivania come punto di mou8nt...
<lev_> esatto
<K99Brain> lev_, eh, non si fa
<lev_> K99Brain sapevo di avere fatto una mezza cazzata
<K99Brain> lev_, allora, prima di tutto smonta il cd
<K99Brain> lev_, sudo umount /media/AKAKI/Video/file.iso
<lev_> comunque il fil iso sono riuscitto a smontarlo con il comando sudo umount Scrivania/ (tutto questo da hom) K99Brain
<K99Brain> ok
<lev_> ah
<K99Brain> lev_, controlla, dai il comando mount senza nessun argomento
<lev_> K99Brain fatto
<lev_> "pasto" il risultato?
<K99Brain> si
<lev_> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/583257/
<K99Brain> lev_, ok, il file iso non c'è, è smontato
<K99Brain> lev_, hai ancora la cartella video_ts sulla scrivania?
<lev_> purtroppo si
<lev_> K99Brain può essere che riavviando il computer la cartella sparisce automaticamente dalla mia vista'
<K99Brain> lev_, fai una cosa, riavvia la sessione
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ho il grub sputtanato
<lev_> scusami il ritardo K99Brain mi sono riloggato... e l'icona non è più presente
<cricido> come lo sistemo purtroppo mi è partito quel cavolo di windows restore
<cricido> e ora grub rescue vedo le partizioni dei vari sistemi operativi ma come ricambio il grub?
<lev_> scusami il ritardo K99Brain mi sono riloggato... e l'icona non è più presente!!! GRAZIE
<K99Brain> lev_, bene, adesso se vuoi rimontare quel file iso, il comando che avevi dato è corretto ma devi scegliere un punto di mount migliore
<K99Brain> lev_, crea una cartella apposta
<lev_> è meglio /media credo... K99Brain
<cricido> nessuno mi puoi aiutare con sto grub?
<K99Brain> lev_, anche sulla scrivania, ma deve essere una cartella apporta, ad esempio crea una cartella /home/lev/Scrivania/fileiso/
<K99Brain> lev_, e poi dai il comando sudo mount /media/AKAKI/Video/file.iso /home/lev/Scrivania/fileiso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<K99Brain> !grub | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<edoardo> ciao a tutti
<edoardo> ho un problemino, ho ubuntu 10.4 con una scheda wireless pci, ogni volta che avvio mi chiede la password di amministratore e se non la digito velocemente questa scheda non funziona. come posso togliere al password?
<K99Brain> edoardo, sarà la password del portachiavi di gnome
<edoardo> mm...  credo di si
<lev_> K99Brain grazie per il suggerimento
<edoardo> cosa posso fare?
<K99Brain> edoardo, applicazioni > accessori > password e chiavi di cifratura
<e-DIO-t> lev_ ...trotsky?
<edoardo> ok ci sono
<e-DIO-t> ah damn, non c'è -chat :°°° torno di la'
<lev_> no... lev landau!!!K99Brain
<K99Brain> edoardo, click destro su password: default
<K99Brain> edoardo, cambia password
<K99Brain> edoardo, e metti una password vuota
<lev_> e-DIO-T scusami era riferito a te
<K99Brain> edoardo, dovrebbe chiederti conferma per non usare una password
<edoardo> mi ha chiesto se volevo usare archiviazione non sicura
<edoardo> sembra che ha preso l'impostazione
<K99Brain> edoardo, corretto
<edoardo> ;-)
<K99Brain> edoardo, prova a riavviare e vedi
<edoardo> gentilissimo, provo a riavviare, grazie!
<misterblu> ciao allora ho un prob
<misterblu> ho ubuntu 10.04 che non si riavvia neanche in modalità ridotta
<misterblu> non riesce ad far partire la grafica
<newlife> K99Brain: una domanda..... ho trovato un post dove si spiega come installare il kernel 2.6.38.... l'ultimo rilasico del kernel tramite repo è 2.6.35-28..... che ne pensi??? e rischioso installarlo^
<misterblu> riesco solo ad entrare con interfaccia testo
<misterblu> sono bloccato e ho bisogno di uno stra aiuto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<K99Brain> newlife, non seguire post a caso. se proprio vuoi, c'è la guida sul wiki
<edoardo> funziona, grazie mille! ;-)
<K99Brain> !kernel | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<newlife> K99Brain: si... -.-' era un parere su quel kernel....
<K99Brain> newlife, beh, è sottinteso che i kernel funzionanti non vanno toccati. se quello non va, riavvi colò kernel che funziona
<newlife> certo K99Brain ovvio :) era un parere se l'avevi provato :D
<K99Brain> newlife, no, non l'ho provato
<K99Brain> figurati io ancora sto a lucid...
<newlife> ok K99Brain grazie :D
<misterblu> K99Brain: ho un grosso prob con la ver 10.04
<misterblu> non mi parte più, non carica la parte grafica anche in recovery non va
<misterblu> sono alquanto disperato
<misterblu> soprattutto perchè ho molti dati importanti
<misterblu> che faccio?
<glpiana> ola
<misterblu> glpiana: ola provi a darmi una mano
<glpiana> misterblu, spe che guardo i log
<glpiana> misterblu, scheda video?
<jester-> glpiana: ha smanettato con alsa non ufficiale sminchiando pure xorg
<misterblu> ndivia
<glpiana> bella
<glpiana> misterblu, installato i driver come?
<jester-> gli ho detto di reinstallare sopra senza formattare cosi da ripristinare senza segare i dati ma non ci sente
<misterblu> jester non fa nemmeno quello
<glpiana> misterblu, aspetto ancora o tiro a indovinare?
<jester-> misterblu: come non fa nemmeno quello, se reinstalli ripristina tutto a default
<misterblu> glpiana:  in sistema non aveva l'audio nelle casse, volevo togliere i driver e reinstallarli e in modo che rifunzionasse tutto. nefl togliere alsa si è sminchiato tutto
<glpiana> misterblu, e non ti parte la grafica perchè non c'è alsa? che c'entra?
<misterblu> ora sto provando secondo le indicazioni di jester a re installare il sistema sopra senza formattare ma non parte l'installazione nota che ho fatto 4 cd e due chiavette usb
<misterblu> sono un pò alla frutta
<misterblu> non lo so
<glpiana> misterblu, non parte l'installazione, in che senso?
<misterblu> errore inifrans o qualcosa del genere non riconosce il sistema...
<alex81> Buongiorno a tutti; vorrei chiedervi un aiuto sul bottone del wifi che a causa del tempo si deve essere rotto: non riesco piu a conettermi con il wifi ma solo con il cavo :( mi potete aiutare a bypassare il bottone  elasciarlo sempre acceso? vi ringrazio
<glpiana> misterblu, che versione cerchi di installare?
<misterblu> glpiana:  la 10.04
<glpiana> alex81, scrivi nel temrinale: rfkill list
<glpiana> misterblu, ha controllato md5?
<misterblu> la 10.10 non va sul vaio che ho
<glpiana> misterblu, hai controllato md5?
<glpiana> !paste | alex81
<ubot-it> alex81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterblu> glpiana: md5???
<glpiana> !md5 | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> inutile sprecare cd se la iso non è a posto
<glpiana> !release | misterblu qui trovi iso e la lista degli md5
<ubot-it> misterblu qui trovi iso e la lista degli md5: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<alex81> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<alex81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583270/
<glpiana> alex81, scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> alex81, poi ridai rfkill list
<alex81> ok
<jester-> misterblu: intanto che ci sei ripristina con la 10.10 che magari ti risolve anche qualche problema di driveri
<alex81> glpiana, fatto é tutto sul no
<glpiana> alex81, ora dai iwconfig   e metti su pastebin. mettici anche sudo iwlist scan
<misterblu> jester la 10.10 non va su a probl di driver per il video e vedo tutto in 640 480
<misterblu> pessimo
<alex81> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/583271/
<glpiana> alex81, oki, funziona
<glpiana> alex81, se ti ricapita dai: sudo rfkill unblock alla
<alex81> glpiana, ti ringrazio veramente tanto tanto ciao e buona giornata
<glpiana> ciao alex81
<DADO__> hello guys, I'm new and I have a problem .. I have a laptop with ubuntu latest version and suddenly disappeared the toolbar (top) .. and I can not carry out any operation including internet.Potete help me please? Thank you very much.
<maddler> DADO__: thios is an italian support channel
<jester-> !english | DADO__
<ubot-it> DADO__: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<maddler> DADO__: please join #ubuntu for english support
<glpiana> DADO__, tasto destro sul pannello che ti è rimasto sotto -> nuovo pannello. e poi lo arredi
<DADO__> ciao ragazzi,sono nuovo e ho un problema.. ho un pc portatile con ubuntu ultima versione e all'improvviso è sparita la barra degli strumenti (in alto)..e non posso effettuare nessuna operazione compreso internet.Potete darmi una mano per favore? Grazie mille.
<jester-> Potete help me please? Thank you very much. DADO__ ma va daviaiciàpp va
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> !gnomereset | DADO__
<ubot-it> DADO__: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> DADO__: te capì el bot?
<maddler> jester-: te sei alzato bene stamattina eh? :)
<DADO__> risolto grazie ragazzi...
<jester-> maddler: il lunedi è un po dura da digerire
<jester-> e meno male che il milan ha perso
<maddler> oh... fico... serverloft ha fatto puff!!!
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> come faccio a cancellare completamente xchat
<esulu> dal terminale
<glpiana> esulu, sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat
<glpiana> esulu, se proprio vuoi, levi anche la dir nascosta nella tua home: .xchat2
<esulu> grazie glpiana
<esulu> glpiana, rm .xchat2
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> !comandi | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> esulu: osti ma fatti un file con dentro gli appunti
<jester-> o scriviteli
<Steeler> come posso vedere il mio ip sul terminale ??
<enzotib> !ip | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<Steeler> enzotib, grazie
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> !ip | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<jester-> lol
<Steeler> jester-,  mi aveva gia risposto enzotib ^_^
<jester-> doh
<misterblu> domanda  per un cd uso al iso che c'è sul sito per la chiase usb dicono di usare un immagine .img dove la trovo?
<glpiana> misterblu, per fare la usb usa unetbootin
<glpiana> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ misterblu
<misterblu> glpiana: per usare md5 devo essere nella cartella dove c'è il file o vovunque?
<misterblu> * ovunque
<misterblu> glpiana: fatto l'md5 è giusto
<glpiana> misterblu, devi essere dove c'è il file, se non come fai?
<maddler> a meno di non dargli il percorso completo :)
<misterblu> glpiana: ho scaricato il file del link come lo installo apt-get install nome file va bene
<glpiana> misterblu, non puoi leggere quello che c'è scritto in quella pagina?
<misterblu> glpiana:  c'è nel repository
<misterblu> gl faccio prima
<glpiana> misterblu, sì. manco sapevo ci fosse
<misterblu> glpiana: mi chiede quale versioneio ho scaricato la 64 bit della 10.04 ma la live o hdmadia o la net install
<glpiana> misterblu, ma perchè devi scaricarla?
<glpiana> non l'hai già scaricata
<glpiana> ?
<misterblu> glpiana:  si ma mi chiede di scegliere la versione live hd media o net install
<OverMe> o_O
<glpiana> misterblu, ripeto la domanda. non hai già la iso?
<misterblu> glpiana:  la distribuzione ubuntu liveX64
<Axel_70> Buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> misterblu, io son convinto tu mi stia prendendo in giro -.-
<glpiana> misterblu, se hai già la iso perchè devi fargliela scaricare?
<Axel_70> sto cercando di installare ubuntu server 64 10.04 su un proliant dl320 g5p
<Axel_70> ma purtroppo
<glpiana> !enter | Axel_70
<ubot-it> Axel_70: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Axel_70> non riesco afarlo
<Axel_70> ok
<misterblu> glpiana:  no no non ti prendo in giro è che ho capito ora se vuoi la scarica lui, non lo sapevo e la schermata mi chiedeva quale distribuzione.... scusa
<glpiana> Axel_70, spiega che problemi incontri
<Axel_70> cmq, il problema è che non mi vede i dischi, sia che configuri in raid che come sata normali
<glpiana> misterblu, ma l'hai guardata sta schermata di avvio di unetbootin? hai visto che devi mettere la spunta a quello che vuoi fare tu e non sei obbligato a sccombere di fronte alle voci preselezionate?
<Axel_70> mi permette invecie l'installazione con versione 8.10, ma poi finita la stessa non parte
<Axel_70> ho scaricato il cd "Proliant support packcd ubunti 10.04 LTS", ma non è auto boot, e non credo quindi che mi serva, per installare
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> !installazione | Axel_70
<ubot-it> Axel_70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Axel_70, http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=1121486&swItem=MTX-799829d8271f455d9367978b5a&prodNameId=3288144&swEnvOID=4033&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=1
<misterblu> glpiana:  ok riesco a far partire il sistema, per non perdere i dati di posta , evolution e file , posso installare ubuntu e lui si reinstalla su sestesso o no
<glpiana> Axel_70, ma per sta roba chiedi supporto direttamente ad hp
<glpiana> misterblu, mi pare fosse quello che voleva farti fare jester- stamattina
<Axel_70> ho anche provato ad installare la 10.04 su penna usb da 16gb, ma al termine, non sale e mi parte grub dicendo out of disk ...
<misterblu> glpiana:  sono dentro con la versione live
<glpiana> misterblu, sì, ma non so che devi fare. volevi installare sopra senza formattare come ti avevano consigliato stamane?
<misterblu> glpiana:  si è quello che mi ha suggerito jester, come faccio a copiare i dati per salvarli?
<glpiana> misterblu, beh dai, copiare i file funziona da live come da versione installata. dovrò mica dirti come si fa copia e incolla?
<IronMaiden> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> IronMaiden, ciao
<misterblu> glpiana: sistema impallato vorrei fare copia dei dati per sicurezza e poi provare ad installare dinuovo il sistema
<IronMaiden> vorrei sapere i requisiti minimi della versione di ubuntu 10.10
<andry89> salve... qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere 1 problema?
<IronMaiden> poi vorrei anche sapere come mettere la rete di teletu su ubuntu
<misterblu> per copiare evolution .. ho trovato la dir ma credo ci vogliano i diritti di amm. per vedere i file
<Steeler> IronMaiden, http://bypass-world.net/blog/ubuntu-10-10-requisiti-di-sistema/
<IronMaiden> grazie
<glpiana> !installazione | IronMaiden
<ubot-it> IronMaiden: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Steeler, evita le guide esterne qui per cortesia
<Steeler> glpiana,  ok
<misterblu> glpiana:  mi chiede dei permessi speciali per vedere i file
<glpiana> andry89, non in query per cortesia
<IronMaiden_> potrei sapere come installare teletu su ubuntu?
<glpiana> !aiuto | andry89
<ubot-it> andry89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andry89> ok glpiana
<glpiana> !chat | IronMaiden_
<ubot-it> IronMaiden_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andry89> scs
<glpiana> IronMaiden_, chiedi di là visto che riguarda strettamente il provider
<andry89> nn sono molto esperto e ho 1 problema con l'installazione dei software di kubuntu
<IronMaiden_> ok
<andry89> riesci a dedicarmi 2 min del tuo tempo glpiana?
<glpiana> andry89, esponi la questione e chi sa ti aiuta. fin che non dici che problema hai come si fa ad aiutarti? :D
<andry89> xD
<glpiana> torno tra poco
<misterblu> glpiana:  mi copio tutta la cartella dell'utente e dovrei essere a posto, giusto
<glpiana> misterblu, in linea di massima sì, ma per la posta elettronica non ti assicuro che funzioni
<misterblu> glpiana: urgh
<misterblu> glpiana: che devo fare?
<glpiana> misterblu, non lo so. torno dopo
<misterblu> come faccio ad avere le permission per copianre i file quando non sono il proprietario?
<glpiana> misterblu, in un terminale dai gksu nautilus e da lì copi tutto quello che vuoi
<maddler> misterblu: o da console usi "sudo cp sorgete destinazione"
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> glpiana cia ci sei'
<glpiana> Angelo, sì
<Angelo> senti io sono sempre in difficoltà con la stampante mp250 canon
<Angelo> t l'altro giorno non riuscivo a postare  ma non ti stavo prendendo per i fondelli
<Angelo> t anzi mi dispiace che ci siano dei deficenti che lo facciano non lo trovo giusto nei vostri confronti
<glpiana> Angelo, spiega che problema hai. io non ricordo da una settimana all'altra
<Angelo> allora per la stampante ( usb) ho trovato  i driver  deb ma  non riesco a stampare
<glpiana> Angelo, su firefox apri il link: localhost:631
<glpiana> Angelo, entra in administration e dimmi se la stampante è elencata. dovrai selezionare maintenance da un menu a tendina
<nicotano> salve
<Angelo> glpiana ora và alla perfezione
<glpiana> Angelo, ah. facendo cosa?
<Angelo> semplicemente da amministrazione alla voce stampe me l'ha vista e mi ha fatto scaricare i driver giusti
<glpiana> ah ecco. vabbè
<Angelo> spampa - aggiungi  ecc  spe che  provo lo scanner dato che  ci sono
<Angelo> che applicazione posso usare per gestire lo scanner?
<glpiana> Angelo, simple scan o xsane
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<Angelo> ciao grazie
<Angelo> ciao
<misterblu> ciao sto cercando di reinstallare ubuntu su se stesso ma mi chiede di installare una nuova partizione accanto alla precedente non c'è la possibilità di sovrascrivere?
<nicotano> misterblu, scegli la partizione esistente usala come / formatta si
<nicotano> scegli file system ext4
<misterblu> nicotano: non voglio perdere i dati
<nicotano> misterblu, backup
<misterblu> nicotano: i dati e le mail mi servono
<misterblu> nicotano: se potessi si impiantato il sistema
<nicotano> misterblu, oltre backup tireni la home separata dal sistema
<nicotano> misterblu,  se puoi avvia in sessione live e masterizzi un cd/dvd
<nicotano> usa una penna/disco usb
<misterblu> nicotano: non riesco a copiare i file non ho i permessi
<misterblu> nicotano: mi fa copiare alcune cose ma non tutto
<nicotano> misterblu, fallo con sudo poi rimetti a posto dopo che avrai ricopiato
<misterblu> nicotano:  ho dato sudo cp -r /home /media/ARCHIVIO/DUZ ma non ha funzionato
<nicotano> misterblu, sarà home/user da copiare
<misterblu> nicotano:  si per facilitare la cosa copiavo tutto la home c'è solo un'user
<nicotano> misterblu, posizionati in media/archivio e dai  sudo tar  sudo tar -cvpzf home_backup.tgz  /home/user/
<nicotano> sostituisci a user il nome dell'utente
<nicotano> sudo tar 1 volta :)
<misterblu> nicotano: come scrivo l'indirizzo per dirgli di scrivere in una dir nell'albero principale? in dos "c:/...."
<nicotano> misterblu, usa nautilus per vedere l'indirizzo e poi lo copi dalla barra
<misterblu2> nicotano: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583353/
<misterblu> nicotano: ti ho postato la parte da pc
<misterblu> dimmi dove sbaglio
<nicotano> misterblu, prima ti posizioni sul disco montato in  media
<nicotano> poi dai sudo tar  -cvpzf home_backup.tgz  /home/user/
<misterblu> nicotano:  ok faccio
<nicotano> misterblu, togli l'ultima /
<nicotano> poi dai sudo tar  -cvpzf home_backup.tgz  /home/user  così
<OverMe> nicotano, ocio che è da live eh
<nicotano> misterblu, come dice OverMe  metti il percorso della home del disco fisso
<misterblu> ????
<misterblu> cioè media\3bc......\home
<nicotano> se è questa  /media/3cb393e9-0fee-4e1b-84c5-229154fdee6b/home/Doctorduz
<OverMe> dubito che sia con la D maiuscola
<misterblu> ma dove fa il backup
<misterblu> nicotano: si hai ragione
<nicotano> misterblu, il backup lo fa dove lanci il tar sul disco esterno
<misterblu> quindi mi devo trovare sul disco esterno e non dal disco che interno
<misterblu> nicotano:  sta operando "ovviamente sta facendo il backup di tutto file e cartelle nascoste comprese
<misterblu> vero?
<nicotano> si
<misterblu> nicotano: respiro
<misterblu> un casino in meno
<misterblu> tanto per drenderti partecipe dovrò reinstallare tutto, convertire evolution in thunderbird mail e poi installare win 7 quindi riportare il sistema su win
<nicotano> misterblu,  mi sembra che thunderbird importi mail direttamente da evolution
<misterblu> nicotano:  file toolarge
<nicotano> misterblu, ovvio che devi usare un supporto adeguato alle dimensioni
<misterblu> 300gb
<misterblu> nicotano:  non intende file too large da convertire
<misterblu> in backup
<nicotano> misterblu, che file system  usa il disco dove stai copiando
<misterblu> fat
<misterblu> msdos
<misterblu> credo fat 32
<nicotano> c'è il limite dei 4 gb per singolo file
<nicotano> misterblu, niente tar copiati la home se non hai file singoli superiori a 4gb
<misterblu> nicotano: si è bloccato su un file da 240 mb
<misterblu> non riesco a copiare i dati non ho i permessi come posso bypassarli
<nicotano> misterblu,  ctrl+c  e annulla
<nicotano> misterblu,  la fat non gestisce i permessi
<misterblu> ma il disco di ubuntu che è in ext4 si
<misterblu> ricapitolo l'hd dove ci sono i dati è nel pc e cerco di copiarli su quello est.
<nicotano> misterblu,  i file della home li puoi copiare  sono i tuoi  ti posizioni nella home e cp -Rp * /media/discoesterno
<krimini> buonasera
<krimini> vengo da win7 vorrei provare ad installare ubuntu
<nicotano> !installazione | krimini
<ubot-it> krimini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krimini> ieri ho provato la nuova 10.10 ma mi dava problemi con la scheda video
<krimini> nvidia
<krimini> dopo che ho fatto l'aggiornamento del driver
<krimini> adesso sto scarocanndo la 10.4
<nicotano> krimini,  da menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi ?
<krimini> c'è più supporto con la 32 o 64 bit?
<krimini> nicotano siii
<krimini> ce n'erano 2,il raccomandato e la 174
<krimini> nessuno dei due va
<krimini> ma ho letto sul foro che molti utenti sono tornati alla 10.4
<nicotano> krimini, che scheda  è
<krimini> per questo motivo
<nicotano> krimini,  io ho nvidia e funziona bene con 10.10
<krimini> è una g force 9600 GT
<filippo_> salve, ho un pc con intel core 2 duo 2,2 GHz, e 2Gb di Ram. Quale versione mi consigliate di installare? 32 o 64 bit?
<krimini> forse sono stati tutti gli aggiornamenti? ce n'erano un casino
<krimini> piu di 100
<nicotano> krimini, installa 64 bit se hai 4 gb di ram
<krimini> si li ho
<krimini> dicevo che il problema erano piu i driver che la ram
<krimini> cmq ok
<nicotano> krimini non fare aggiornamenti durante l'installazione lascia la spunta solo sul multimedia cosiì si scarica i codecs
<filippo_> ho 2 Gb di ram.. Quindi installo 32 bit?
<krimini> sto scaricando la 10.4 64bit
<nicotano> filippo_, se il procio è 64 bit puoi scegliere,
<misterblu> nicotano:  non posso farlo da root
<filippo_> nicotano, procio?
<nicotano> cpu
<krimini> nicotano ma può essere che gli aggiornamenti che ho fatto hanno fatto un po di casino?????
<krimini> processore filit
<krimini> insomma gli aggiornamenti che propone ubuntu bisogna farli o no^
<filippo_> nicotano, non lo so se è a 6a bit. ad ogni modo è un intel core 2 duo 2,2 ghz t7500
<nicotano> krimini, li fai dopo aver installato e se cambia kernerl eventualmente reinstalli i driver scheda video
<krimini> l'ho fatto
<krimini> ma fra  i driver video o aggiornamenti ha fatto casino
<nicotano> filippo_, anche io, 64
<filippo_> nicotano, 64 bit anche se ho 2 GB+
<filippo_> di ram?
<krimini> mi da anche 2 errori all avvio
<nicotano> filippo_,  è per i 4 gb di ram  con 2 gb puoi scegliere, cmq il tuo è un processore che lavora a 64 bit
<filippo_> nicotano, ok grazie proverò la ver a 64 bit
<nicotano> :)
<misterblu> nicotano:  facendo sudo ..... il risultao è non permasso perchè non sono il proprietario
<misterblu> dovrei riuscirci come root credo ma non so come si fa, con sudo il tentativo è fallito
<misterblu> OverMe: come posso copiare file aggirando i permessi del proprietario?
<nicotano> misterblu, con sudo sei root  quindi puoi copiare i file dell'utente
<misterblu> no mi dice che non ho i permessi
<nicotano> misterblu, da user non puoi copiarli ?
<misterblu> nicotano:  mi dice che visto che non sono il prop non li posso copiare
<OverMe> fai vedere l'errore completo
<nicotano> misterblu, occhio la tuoa home del disco fisso non quella del CD in sessione live
<misterblu2> nicotano: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583381/
<misterblu2> nicotano: ho riprovato col tar copiandolo sempre su hd interno, e si è bloccato sullo stesso file da 240 mega
<nicotano> misterblu,  hai spazio per il file ?
<misterblu2> nicotano: certo, lo avevo anche su hd esterno della prova precedente
<nicotano> misterblu, in fat32  niente da fare con tar
<OverMe> misterblu2, ridai il comando senza la v
<nicotano> OverMe,  puo' incidere il verbose ?
<OverMe> nicotano, da quel che vedo si arrabbia perché non ha spezio su stdout (?!?!?) non sul disco
<OverMe> non chiedermi com'è possibile ma tentar non nuove
<OverMe> *nuoce
<nicotano> OverMe, si ma dovrebbe scorrere le righe, cmq hai ragione tentare
<OverMe> nicotano, infatti non ha mai visto "finire" stdout
<nicotano> OverMe,  gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<OverMe> intendevo prima di ora
<nicotano> mah
<nigelb> hello!
<misterblu> nicotano: scusa ma dunque che famo
<OverMe> misterblu, ridai il comando senza la v
<nicotano> misterblu, hai dato il comando come ha detto OverMe
<misterblu2> nicotano: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583400/
<misterblu> nicotano:  mi da questo errore
<nicotano> misterblu, senza / finale
<OverMe> la stai facendo della cartella sbagliata
<misterblu> OverMe: sto cercano di farlo sull stesso hd in modo da aver un sistema non fat
<nicotano> misterblu, non così
<misterblu> ???
<misterblu> ridammi il comando non capisco più niente
<misterblu> porfavor
<nicotano> misterblu, non così devi copiare altrove no nella stessa home
<OverMe> non è nella home
<OverMe> sudo tar -cpzf  home_backup.tgz  /media/3cb393e9-0fee-4e1b-84c5-229154fdee6b/home/doctorduz
<OverMe> vai spara questo
<misterblu> quindi dove vado riprovo sul hd esterno senza la v
<OverMe> si
<misterblu2> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583408/
<OverMe> lascialo finire (se finisce)
<misterblu2> sta macinado ma è appena apparso un messaggio che mi dice che il disco ha poco spazio
<OverMe> è_é
<misterblu2> OverMe: ho controllato sui dischi c'è spazio circa 380 gb e 220 su quello est
<misterblu> non è che la live fa casino?
<OverMe> misterblu2, finche non esplode lascialo andare
<adg_> bella a tutti
<nicotano> misterblu, prima o poi riavrai il cursore allora vedrai cosa ha fatto
<misterblu2> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583410/
<misterblu2> ormai sono sconfortato
<OverMe> ok, la mia idea era gay
<misterblu2> forse se stacco l'hd e reinstallo tutto poi attaco lhd come periferica esterna e vedo i file
<misterblu2> ma funzionerà
<misterblu> OverMe: e se usassi della benzina?
<OverMe> ok usiamo il vecchio metodo don gennaro capuozzo®
<misterblu> OverMe: ma non esiste un modo di fare un recovery del sistema?
<misterblu> ????
<misterblu> OverMe:  di dove sei?
<adg_> un programma per registrare da webcam qualè??????????
<nicotano> !cheese | adg_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheese'
<adg_> soilo quello ??
<misterblu> adg_: vai nel repository ne trovi
<adg_> per favore dimmene uno please
<misterblu> OverMe: ma ci sei
<misterblu> nicotano: ci sei
<nicotano> si
<misterblu> nicotano: si è bloccato di nuovo
<misterblu> nico ma non c'è la possibilità di farlo da root
<misterblu> non con sudo
<misterblu> ma da root intendo sudo  -i
<adg_> fuck
<nicotano> misterblu,  prova a lanciare gksudo nautilus e ti sposti le varie cartelle un po' alla volta
<misterblu> nico faccio e ti dico
<db65roma> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> nicotano: vede ancora i permessi
<db65roma> qualcuno conosce programmi che girano su ubuntu per aggiornare il tom tom?
<nicotano> misterblu, il tuo ubuntu installato non si avvia nemmeno in modalità recovery
<misterblu> no si blocca subito entra in modalità testo
<misterblu> ma da li non mi muovo
<nicotano> misterblu, ma hai il cursore disponibile ?
<jester-> nicotano: lasasta
<misterblu> nico no c'è un modo per muoversi in modalità root ma grafica
<jester-> nicotano: mi sa cge trolla con poca fantasia
<nicotano> jester-,  :)
<misterblu> jester-:  o aiuti o ...
<nicotano> misterblu, se vai root in grafica prova
<misterblu> ???
<misterblu> ma come si fa
<nicotano> lancia nautilus
<jester-> misterblu: 2 giorni che la meni e gia ti è stato detto come risolvere al meglio, se hai paura si fare danni reinstallando sopra ti si puo assistere passo passo
<nicotano> jester-,   sta cercando di copiare la home
<jester-> nicotano: a quale pro
<nicotano> jester-,  reinstallare piallando
<misterblu> jester non si rinstalla sopra fa solo una installazione afianco e non va dice che bisogna modificare le partizioni ergo perdo i dati
<db65roma> nessuno puo' aiutarmi??
<jester-> nicotano: installa da manule senza far formattare e scommetto che ha pure la home separata
<jester-> !qualcuno | db65roma
<ubot-it> db65roma: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> jester-, se ha home separata non c'è problema neanche se formatta :)
<misterblu> jester-:  lo facciaom assieme se non ci credi , ti assicuro che non mi va di ropere i cc a nessuno
<jester-> nicotano: ettepareva
<jester-> nicotano: precisagli se no problema se formatta / o poi so cazzi nostri
<jester-> misterblu: sei da live?
<misterblu> si
<jester-> misterblu:  lo sai in quali partizioni hai / e home?
<misterblu> unica partizione ext4 e swap
<jester-> misterblu: non hai home separata?
<misterblu> no
<jester-> misterblu: sudo fdsik -l e metti nel pastebin
<misterblu> ho avviato l'installazione
<misterblu> jester non va
<misterblu> jester-: non va
<misterblu> sei sicuro
<jester-> misterblu: sudo fdsik -l e metti nel pastebin
<nicotano> fdisk
<jester-> misterblu: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> lol
<misterblu> jester-: hehehehe
<misterblu2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583422/
<krimini> ragazzi
<krimini>  dov'è la pagina dove si vedono tutte le periferiche riconosciute e non
<jester-> misterblu2: ok pigia installazione
<jester-> misterblu2: arriva al partizionamento e fischia
<krimini> per accedere ai vari driver
<jester-> krimini: i driver delle periferiche riconosciute li carica automatico
<misterblu> jester-:  ok  a rivelato due partizioni
<krimini> per dire. ho scaricato skype e mi ha riconosciuto la webcam
<krimini> come accedo ai driver della web? non li trovo
<misterblu> mi chiede se deve smontare le partizioni o no
<jester-> misterblu: smonta
<jester-> krimini: che web hai
<krimini> una logitech
<misterblu> jester-: io qui dicevo di no
<krimini> e skype me l ha riconosciuta
<krimini> sia microfono che video
<jester-> krimini: quindi?
<krimini> ma in ubuntu non la trovo
<krimini> ma in ubuntu non la trovo
<jester-> misterblu: entra un manuale
<misterblu> jester-:  sta ancora lavorando
<jester-> krimini: come la vorresti trovare in ubuntu. la cam è gestita da qualche clinet appunto tipo skype
<misterblu> jester-: sei sicuroche dovevo smontare le partizioni
<jester-> misterblu: si
<krimini> si ma non c'è un menù dove impostarla?
<jester-> krimini: no, lo fai dall'applicazione se previsto
<jester-> krimini: in amsn lo puoi fare
<krimini> amsn supporta anche skype?
<misterblu> jester-: ok ci sono
<krimini> ho capito grazie
<jester-> krimini: skype è una cosa amsn un'altra, ma le impostazioni vengono memorizzate nelle webcam
<krimini> adesso sta aggiornando i driver della scheda video
<nicotano> misterblu, scegli partizionamento manuale
<jester-> misterblu: sei entrato in mauale?
<misterblu> installa : accanto agli altri sistemi , cancella intero disco(no buono), o specifica manualmente?
<nicotano> la terza
<jester-> la tezza
<jester-> lol
<nicotano> ;)
<misterblu> hehehe
<misterblu> ok faccio
<misterblu> macina
<jester-> hai un pc vecchiotto?
<jester-> come me e nicotano ?
<nicotano> jester-,  io l'ho rinnovato a ottobre
<jester-> nicotano: intendevo come i 2 individui
<krimini> azzz ha aggiornato i driver video e adesso da errori
<nicotano> jester-,  akkkhhhh
<misterblu> no il pc è della moglie che ha una bomba un vaio ultimo modello 8gb ram e i7
<jester-> nicotano le scale si fanno con calma
<jester-> mi sa che non ti suona il vaio
<misterblu> quando ho installato il sistema ho avuto un sacco di problemi audio e video - mouse pad
<jester-> misterblu: sai installando 10.10?
<misterblu> ok ci siamo
<misterblu> no la 10.04 la 10.10 non va
<krimini> infatti
<krimini> la 10.10 da problemi
<jester-> balle
<misterblu> ora ho una partizione ext4 e un swap
<krimini> a me li da con la scheda video
<misterblu> no ci ho provato non vanno i driver video
<misterblu> per il vaio
<krimini> manco per il mio
<misterblu> niente da fare
<krimini> scommetto che è una nvidea
<jester-> krimini: ati?
<misterblu> mi avete consigliato in questo forum di installare la 04
<misterblu> ndivia
<nicotano> misterblu, seleziona la ext4  usa per / NON mettere spunta su formatta
<krimini> io ho una nvidea 9600 gt e non va dal momento che mi installa i driver per questa scheda
<jester-> misterblu: avanzando con i rilasci vengono risolti molti problemi drivers
<jester-> per quello si consiglia sempre l'ultima release
<krimini> si ma la 10.10 da problemi con la scheda video
<krimini> cosa che la 10.4 dicono che non fa
<jester-> krimini: con nvidia no di sicuro
<krimini> invece si
<krimini> io ho una nvidea
<misterblu> ok ragazzi mi da un prob mi dice che non ho selezionato nessun file di root ma non è che devo cliccare su rispristina!
<jester-> chi ha problemi con nvidia se li è cercati installando il .run
<nicotano> misterblu, seleziona la ext4  usa per / NON mettere spunta su formatta
<jester-> misterblu: devi settare mmintare come /
<krimini> io ho installato quello che mi diceva di installare,nella finestra driver
<jester-> montare*
<krimini> c'erano 2 driver da scaricare
<jester-> krimini: che nvidia monta il tuo pc
<krimini> la 9600 GT
<jester-> kiu1: uno con fx5200 vegiota e uno con gt 220 nessun problema
<jester-> se c'è una coda che funza alla grande sono i nvidia
<misterblu> allora la selezione e poi rispristina, modifica, elimina (no buono), oppure avanti
<misterblu> la spunta che dite voi non la vedo
<jester-> misterblu: vai sotto e salva
<nicotano> misterblu, modifica
<jester-> misterblu: o biclicca la partizione che si apre la maschera
<misterblu> fatto e mi dice usare come....
<misterblu> che scelgo?
<jester-> misterblu: ext4
<jester-> misterblu: non spuntare formattare
<jester-> deve rimanere non formattare o seghi tutto
<misterblu> punto di mount
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ciao a tutti. U so chromium come browser ma si blocca il plugin shockwave flash quando ci sono su youtube o ci sono immagini in flash. Con altri browser invece funziona, come risolvo il problema? grazie.
<jester-> misterblu: /
<misterblu> jester-: formattare no buono
<misterblu> ora avanti
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: incolla la risposta di dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | pivellino-ubuntu
<ubot-it> pivellino-ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterblu> jester figurati che mi sono dovuto compilare i drever da solo per l'audio
<pivellino-ubuntu> ubot-it ora provo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ora provo'
<jester-> ubot-it: citu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'citu'
<misterblu> jester-:  vado avanti?
<jester-> misterblu: si
<krimini> a voi ve li fa scaricare?
<jester-> misterblu: poi finito fai subito un upgrade e se non suona fai l'avanzamento
<krimini> http://www.nvidia.it/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/260.19.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run&lang=it&type=GeForce
<krimini> mi fa vedere una pagina web piena di scritte
<misterblu> jester-: mi dice " le directory contenenti file di sistema (/etc/lib/usr/var/...)verrano eliminate.....
<jester-> krimini: è veleno
<krimini> cioè?
<jester-> misterblu: dai avanti o ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> ubot-it Scusa, i comandi li devo fare tutti assieme?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krimini> non vanno bene? c'era scritto per linux 64bit
<jester-> krimini: se usi il .run seghi tutto visto che cambia delle librerie
<misterblu> user inserisco lo stesso di prima?
<jester-> misterblu: direi di si visto che ti interessa la home
<krimini> ma allora come faccio a installare i driver della mia scheda video??????
<krimini> quelli che mi fa scaricare ubuntu non vanno
<jester-> krimini: sempre che non hai mai usato il .run li metti da gestore, i current
<krimini> ????
<jester-> krimini: per la 9000 erie vanne e come
<krimini> quelli che mi fa scaricare dal pannello di ubuntu????
<jester-> krimini: ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<krimini> a me non vanno,mi da errore quando vado per aprire il pannello di controllo nvidea
<krimini> forse devo fare prima gli aggiornamenti del sistema?
<misterblu> jester-:  mi dice migrare o importare documenti e impostazioni seleziono .... l'utente e la posta giusto così recupero quello che c'è sopra
<jester-> misterblu: hai messo stesso utuente spiccicato?
<jester-> se si non migrare un tubo
<misterblu> credo di si l'utente si chiamava doctorduz e ora lo stesso
<misterblu> ma non è meglio
<misterblu> o raddoppia i documenti
<misterblu> jester-:
<jester-> non raddoppia nulla
<misterblu> :)
<jester-> imprta gli account
<misterblu> e allora seleziono
<jester-> se altro utente o c'è altro sistema installato
<pivellino-ubuntu> ubot-it   Copio e incollo sul terminale tutto unito  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin  ma non esce fuori nulla.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<misterblu> sto installando
<krimini> niente a me i driver aggiuntivi non vanno
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ciao a tutti. U so chromium come browser ma si blocca il plugin shockwave flash quando ci sono su youtube o ci sono immagini in flash. Con altri browser invece funziona, come risolvo il problema? grazie.
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: esce esce copia incolla bene nel terminale dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Davide_G> we raga sapete perche dopo aver installato gnome3 ritorando in modalia gnome2 non ho +la barra del massimizza, riduci ecc..?
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  E' da 5 minuti che ho premuto invio e non esce nulla
<jester-> Davide_G: non sacciamo per roba non da repo
<Peace-> xD
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Peace-> Davide_G: si vabbe gnome3 lascia perdere va
<jester-> Davide_G: gnome3 ti ha sminchiato pure gnome due, da una resettata
<jester-> !gnomereset | Davide_G
<ubot-it> Davide_G: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-    http://paste.ubuntu.com/583447/
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: ridai per bene dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/583449/
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: ok stacca gli effeti
<pivellino-ubuntu> cosa devo staccare? Come devo fare?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: sitema/preerenze/aspetto/-->effetti visivi
<jester-> nessuno
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  E' già messo su nessuno
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: non dovrebbe avere problemi il cromo
<pivellino-ubuntu> e che ne so.....
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: rinomina la cartella chromium in .config
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  Non so che fare. Chromium va bene come browser ma google chrome no perchè sballa la grandezza dei caratteri di alcune pagine
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester- dove trovo quella cartella
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: sta nella cartella nascosta .config dai control-h in nautulus
<jester-> nautilus*
<pivellino-ubuntu> dove è nautilus?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: è il file manager, risorse/cartella home
<jester-> o fai da menu visualizza-->mostra file nsacosti
<pivellino-ubuntu> che nome devo dare alla cartella?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: aggiungi .qualcosa
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  Fatto
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: chiudi e riapri il browser
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester- Non funziona ugualmente.
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: è strano, non so che dirti
<jester-> usa ff se va
<pivellino-ubuntu> bo.....
<pivellino-ubuntu> Fire fox funziona ma ho combiato perchè aveva pure un problema con i flash e capitava che mi bloccava il pc
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester- Firefox più volte mi ha bloccato il pc e ho dovuto riavviarlo.
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester- Quando avvio firefox si avvia sempre in modalità non in linea, perchè?
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  Grazie lo stesso, chiudo ciao
<misterblu> jester-: ariciao
<misterblu> jester-: si è bloccato su rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo
<misterblu> jester-: lajscio lavorare o riavvio
<misterblu> jester ci sei
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Gemini> buonasera
<krimini> sera
<krimini> azz mi appare una finestra durante l installazione di ubuntu,dice che si è verificato un errore e non è stato possibile installare il bootloader
<krimini> mi fa sciegliere altri percorsi
<krimini> prima era selezionato dev/sda
<krimini> ma non va
<krimini> adesso sulla partizione ext4 ma niente
<krimini> come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> krimini: hai altri sistemi operativi?
<OverMe> oh hi
<enzotib> oh hi
<desperados> Ragazzi ma [e possibile che il mio ubuntu lucid all-improvviso non parte piu
<enzotib> tutto è possibile
<Peace-> tranne l impossibile
<Peace-> quindi non è tutto possibile
<enzotib> questo è un paradosso
<Peace-> :)
<Alex99> ciao, ho letto che c'è l aversione italiana di ubuntu: ubuntu plus 6 remix, la usate? come va?
<enzotib> Alex99: non è ufficiale, non lo consigliamo e non la supportiamo
<Alex99> ho letto l'articolo su una rivista. tutto qui.
<enzotib> Alex99: e io ti spiegavo il nostro punto di vista, tutto qui :)
<Alex99> i ho capito, solo che essendo italiana ed in più veniv adescritto come un buon o.s. chiedevo la vostra opinione. al momento uso ubuntu 10.10 e va..........benissimo.
<enzotib> Alex99: che poi, per quello che ne so, la differenza non è tanto nell'italiano, che anche l'ubuntu ufficiale ha in italiano tutto quello che si può, ma nel fatto che certe applicazioni, utility e codec sono già installati di default
<Alex99> in sintesi, mi tengo ubuntu 10.10?
<oustati> ho ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a connettermi con chiavetta 3 huawey , me la vede come memoria di massa, come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> Alex99: direi di sì
<Alex99> sola un'altra domanda. con la 10.10 non ho nessun problema tranne.....nell'uso di msoffice che conopenoffice non ci sono i campi modulo che io uso tantissimo....quindi devo spegnere e riavviare in win....il che visto che mi piace usare ubuntu è un po' fastidioso
<oustati> Alex99: puoi provare con wine
<oustati> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<OverMe> oustati, tasto destro->espelli e poi fai una nuova connessione col network manager
<oustati> OverMe: tasto dx > espelli poi clicko di nuovo sull'icona )))) orizzontale... giusto?
<OverMe> umh?
<Alex99> si mi avevan suggerito ma non son riuscito a farlo partire.
<oustati> ho 2 icone ))) verticale che è il volume e ))) orizzontale che è la connessione
<OverMe> si, quella della connessione
<enzotib> Alex99: che so' sti campi modulo?
<Alex99> il testo è bloccato ad eccezione di alcuni campi editabili. puoi modificare solo quel che c'è scritto li dentro e non il resto del testo. come i  modelli prestampati e dove devi inserir ei tuou dati anagrafici
<enzotib> ah, capito
<e-DI0-t> boh, vommene
<m8> Conoscete un file manager alternativo a nautilus?
<enzotib> m8: dolphin, pcmanfm, thunar, krusader
<m8> dolphin non è per kde?
<enzotib> ma anche konqueror
<enzotib> m8: sì
<m8> enzotib, tu li hai provati? Sono realmente meglio di nautilus?
<Gemini> salve  a tutti
<enzotib> m8: li ho usati, ma ora che nautilus ha il doppio pannello e i tab, non ho più bisogno di altro
<m8> :o
<m8> trovo un pò pesante nautilus e a volte si blocca in sftp ftp
<enzotib> m8: forse non dipende da nautilus, ma da ftp
<m8> :o
<Gemini> qualcuno sa come importare le emotes di MSN windows su AMSN ubuntu??
<Gemini> uso ubuntu 10.10
<ErVito> Gemini: in amsn dovresti trovarle sotto $HOME/.amsn/<contatto>/smileys/
<ErVito> Gemini: non so come tu possa esportarle da wlm ma sarebbe sufficiente che butti le immaginette lì dentro, teoricamente
<Gemini> mmm e come faccio a trovarle su windows e spostarle su ubuntu se manco so dove stanno :-( ?
<ErVito> eheh, noi offriamo soluzioni che conosciamo o quanto meno plausibili, non saprei dirti dove guardare su winzoz
<luciano> buona sera a tutti
<Gemini> cmq non ho capito se potete essere + espliciti....grazie :-(
<ErVito> Gemini: se vieni qua con delle immagini (emoticons) in mano, proviamo a fargliele vedere
<Gemini> vito mi stai confondendo d+
<ErVito> vuoi che provi a dirtelo un'altra volta o finisce che mi mandi a quel paese?
<Gemini> scusa ma come faccio a mettere delle emoticon windows qua???
<ErVito> Gemini: sono immagini, le metti dove vuoi, basta che le prendi come immagini, se il carissimo wlm te le dà in un archivio/formato .cassusclein può essere che ci siano delle difficoltà a tirarle fuori. Se te invece dai un'occhiata nelle cartelle di winzoz sotto C:/Programmi/Winzozlivemessenger o quel cassu che l'è e vedi se le trovi...poi le butti su una chiavetta, torni qua e con emoticon alla mano gliele buttiamo d
<Gemini> vito provo vediam se riesco a estrapolarle
<filippo> salve a tutti
<filippo> avrei bisogno di un consiglio su quale driver nvidia installare
<filippo> ubuntu me ne propone 2
<filippo> una versione 173, e una versione current [raccomandato]
<ErVito> te la raccomanda pure lui
<filippo> e questa versione 173?
<arone> buonasera a tutti!
<arone> non riesco a settare thunderbird nella ricezione delle mail. Il messaggio d'errore è: Non è possibile connettersi al server 127.0.0.1; la connessione è stata rifiutata.
<arone> utilizzo un' internet key con sim fastweb. account mail libero
<arone> che controlli devo eseguire?
<OverMe> hai sbagliato l'impostazione del server a giudicare dal 127.0.0.1
<arone> server pop3? ma su win funzia, ho installato anche freepops
<OverMe> ah, stai usando freepops
<arone> già
<ErVito> arone: killa il process e rirunna
<arone> per libero
<ErVito> in -vv
<OverMe> freepops è in esecuzio?
<arone> sono niubbo di ubuntu
<arone> ditemi le procedure
<arone> vi ringrazio
<oustati> filippo: quello raccomandato direi
<OverMe> arone, vediamo un: sudo netstat -untap
<OverMe> !paste | arone
<ubot-it> arone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErVito> arone: sudo killall freepopsd, poi ricominci: freepopsd -vv e rilunci l'uccellodituono
<ErVito> xD
<ErVito> OverMe: freepopsd parte in init, c'è tb che sarà impostato male
<OverMe> ErVito, ok vai tu che sei ferrato
<arone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583531/
<ErVito> freepopsd non sembra in ascolto
<ErVito> arone: prova a lanciarlo e vedi se ti fa una pernacchia: freepopsd -vv
<oustati> cosa server questo comando -> sudo apt-get update <- non l'ho capito pur leggendo la guida sorry
<OverMe> oustati, serve ad aggiornale la lista dei pacchetti installabili/aggiornabili
<oustati> OverMe: in che senso aggiornare? dove li aggiorna? nel pc?
<OverMe> oustati, sul pc è conservata una copia della lista dei pacchetti che possono essere installati con i vari apt/software center. quel comando aggiorna la lista prendendola da server ufficiali
<oustati> OverMe: ok ho capito... credo... quindi, è meglio farlo spesso? quel comando
<OverMe> oustati, si, se vuoi controllare se ci sono aggiornamenti (manualmente) lo devi fare
<arone> non so il motivo non me lo dava installato anche se sui pacchetti si, ho dato.
<arone> sudo apt-get install freepops
<oustati> OverMe: c è 1 modo per eseguire quel comando in automatico? magari all awio ubuntu
<OverMe> oustati, se non hai cambiato le impostazioni, il controllo aggiornamenti lo fa in automatico
<oustati> OverMe: come faccio a verificare che sia impostato in automatico?
<ErVito> arone: quando ci sei, e ritieni che tutto sia settato a bomba facci sapere
<ErVito> se hai problemi
<OverMe> oustati, amministrazione->gestore aggiornamenti->impostazioni
<oustati> poi?
<arone> avvio thund mi chiede pw degli account mi ha scaricato alcune mail nuove ma poi esce: Invio della pw non riuscito. il server di posta 127.0.0.1 ha risposto: AUTH FAILED
<OverMe> oustati, c'è uno spazio con scritto "controlla aggiornamenti ogni" e accanto puoi scegliere
<ErVito> arone: quanti account hai impostati? Le mail che ti ha scaricato dall'account incriminato o meno? Lancia il programma in debug mode e dacci l'output
<ErVito> !pastebin | arone: sudo killall freepopsd && freepopsd -vv
<ubot-it> arone: sudo killall freepopsd && freepopsd -vv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oustati> solo quello? è da fare
<OverMe> oustati, si, metti "ogni giorno"
<oustati> ok era già impostato cosi
<arone> 2 account, e non spedisce smtp.fastwebnet.it fuori tempo massimo
<OverMe> oustati, allora fa già da solo
<oustati> ok grazie
<oustati> anche se a volte è capitato che non mi installava la stessa versione ad esempio di firefox o amsn
<oustati> strano vabbe
<ErVito> arone: problema di fastweb, la regola numero 1 è che freepops serve solo per scarrecare
<arone> Ervito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583536/
<ErVito> se scarichi bene il suo sporco lavoro lo fa
<ErVito> se non scarichi proviamo a sistemare
<ErVito> arone: dopo che hai lanciato il programma prova ad avviare lo scaricamento da thunderbird
<ErVito> e ridacci l'output :)
<arone> scusami ma dici thund in debug mode
<DottorDispetto> ciao a tutti
<ErVito> arone: nono, quello che hai fatto va benissimo, se sei ancora lì è sufficiente che lanci thunderbird e provi a scaricare
<ErVito> se invece hai chiuso il terminale, ripeti: sudo killall freepopsd -vv && freepopsd -vv
<spiller821> ciao a tutti c'è qualche italiano?
<ErVito> apri thunderbird, scarichi e ci dici che stampa sul terminale
<OverMe> spiller821, in un canale italiano? probabile
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> ragazzi mi serve il vostro aiuto
<spiller821> per favore!!!
<OverMe> spiller821, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<arone> si scarica le mail
<arone> non invia ancora
<ErVito> arone: no problems?
<ErVito> arone: freepops non serve per inviare xD
<spiller821> ho un netbook sony vaio vpcm13m1e, ho installato ubuntu, tutto ok e tutto perfetto, in lan mi si collega ad internet ma in wireless no , non mi vede il router
<arone> :)
<arone> ma su win mando
<ErVito> per inviare devi controllare server e porta, se non funzia malgrado ti sembra tutto corretto
<ErVito> chiami valentino o george
<arone> verifico
<ErVito> e gli dici di mettersi il caschetto e venire a metterti a posto il pc
<ErVito> perchè il problema dell'invio è legato solo al server di chi ti dà la connessione
<arone> ok modificato porta smtp funzia :)
<spiller821> ragazzi avete letto il problema? mi sapete aiutare?
<ErVito> arone: it's preety cool
<ErVito> pretty*
<OverMe> spiller821, apri un terminale: lspci && iwconfig
<OverMe> !paste | spiller821
<ubot-it> spiller821: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arone> yeah :)
<arone> già che ci siamo, mi sai dire perchè devo connettermi in internet su win e passare ad ubuntu altrimenti mi da connessione no disponibile?
<ErVito> i've no idea
<arone> può essere per il fatto che non ho disabilitato il PIN?
<spiller821> ragazzi allora?
<spiller821> mi aiutate?
<arone> esponi!
<ErVito> !paste | spiller821: dai lspci && iwconfig e incolla l'output sul sito che segue
<ubot-it> spiller821: dai lspci && iwconfig e incolla l'output sul sito che segue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> spiller821, eh, se non fai niente no
<arone> ErVito: Ti ringrazio per la disponibilità!
<ErVito> arone: figures, se si può ^^
<arone> notte a tutti
<spiller821> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583546/
<OverMe> spiller821, non devi scrivere il problema sul pastebin, devi scrivere il risultato dei comandi che ti ho chiesto
<spiller821> ok
<Synaptic> salve
<Synaptic> esiste un modo per programmare lo spegnimento del pc?
<Synaptic> tipo dirgli di spegnersi fra 2 ore?
<Synaptic> shutdown -h +120
<Synaptic> k
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-22
<morph_> buonasera
<ubuntu_noob> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_noob> c'è qualcuno? :)
<pitzalone> buongiorno. sapete il comando per passare da netbook remix alla versione normale?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<misterblu> jester
<misterblu> glpiana: ci sei
<misterblu> ragazzi può essere che in live va e una volta fatto non va rete, mouse, touch pad
<misterblu> come mi muovo?
<esulu> we
<maddler> bundi`!
<snapp> conoscete fieraf
<glpiana> snapp, cos'è?
<snapp> dovrebbe essere un utente
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !chat | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bigmahat1a> ciao. uso la 10.04 e improvvisamente il suono non funziona piu. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, improvvisamente vuol dire che stava andando e ha smesso?
<bigmahat1a> non proprio.. l'altro ieri ho visto un divx ed era tutto a posto, oggi e' completamente muto: VLC, youtube, mpg123..
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, apri un terminale e scrivi:  uname -a
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, copia qui la riga che ti restituisce
<bigmahat1a> Linux ale-laptop-linux 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, metti l'output di lsb_release -a      su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | bigmahat1a
<ubot-it> bigmahat1a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bigmahat1a> glpiana: in brevis: ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, lucid, no LSB modules available
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, scrivi alsamixer e dimmi se il mixer si apre
<bigmahat1a> si si apre, e tutti i valori sono al massimo
<bigmahat1a> cioe tutte le "barre" sono piene
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, vedi delle MM ala base dei cnali?
<glpiana> *canali
<bigmahat1a> solo nel canale "beep"
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, chiudi alsamixer premendo esc una o due volte
<bigmahat1a> i primi 3 canali (master,headphone e speaker) hanno "00" alla base
<bigmahat1a> fatto
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<bigmahat1a> fatto. non si sente niente
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, vedi l'icona del volume sulla barra?
<bigmahat1a> si
<misteblu> ciao
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, clicca ed entra nelle preferenze audio
<bigmahat1a> ok
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, vai nella scheda " hardware" e prendi una schemrata
<glpiana> !image | bigmahat1a
<ubot-it> bigmahat1a: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bigmahat1a> http://imagebin.org/144297
<bigmahat1a> eccotela
<bigmahat1a> sono su un laptop dell
<misteblu> glpiana ciao, ho problemi con un pò di cose
<glpiana> ciao misteblu
<misteblu> ma sono riuscito con jester ad installare il sistema sovrascrivendo
<bigmahat1a> non so se puo essere rilevante, ma mi sono reso conto del problema dopo aver installato mpg123.. che sia stato lui?
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, direi di no. che altro hai installato o aggiornato?
<misteblu> dunque.... mouse non va così come touchpad e audio e scheda video - wireless
<misteblu> hehehhe
<misteblu> una tragedia
<glpiana> misteblu, reinstalla normalmente formattando allora
<glpiana> misteblu, poi dopo le cose tipo video e wifi le si sistema
<bigmahat1a> bah.. ho fatto il solito aggiornamento di ubuntu, ma non so dirti se dopo l'aggiornamento l'audio funzionava o meno..
<bigmahat1a> l'ho fatto qualche giorno fa
<bigmahat1a> a parte quello non ho installato niente id nuovo
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<bigmahat1a> si
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, avvia con un kernel precedente e vedi se l'audio va
<bigmahat1a> ho provato con un kernel precedente ma non va (non il penultimo uscito, ma quello ancora prima)
<bigmahat1a> quindi supongo che non sia quello il problema
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, inserisci il livecd allora e vedi anzitutto se così il suono va
<bigmahat1a> eh il cd non l'ho. ho provato con windows e li funziona
<OverMe> bigmahat1a, fai una schermata anche della scheda "uscita" ?
<bigmahat1a> cmq son sicuro che andava pure su linux
<bigmahat1a> OverMe: subito
<misteblu> glpiana: ma non posso devo salvare i dati prima di farlo
<bigmahat1a> http://imagebin.org/144300
<glpiana> misteblu, salva i dati e poi fallo
<bigmahat1a> ecco l'imagebin
<misteblu> glpiana: ma come mi muovo
<misteblu> sono riuscito a aprire le finestre con alt +f1
<misteblu> ma per passare da una finestra all'altra?
<glpiana> misteblu, alt + tab. ma se non va il mouse è un casino. io lo farei da live
<OverMe> bigmahat1a, oltre ad analog speakers che altro hai in lista?
<bigmahat1a> glpiana: attenzione! se metto gli auricolari l'audio funziona
<bigmahat1a> OverMe: avalog output e analog headphones
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> settato su speakers tu senti le cuffie? settalo sulle cuffie e vediamo (sentiamo) che fa
<OverMe> provale tutte, si sa mai
<misteblu> glpiana: ma se da live funziona perchè installato non va?
<bigmahat1a> mannaggia.. sempre dalle cuffie
<glpiana> misteblu, perchè avevi già un sistema a donne di malaffare e reinstallandoci sopra non si è risolto il casino
<bigmahat1a> niente, qualsiasi output scelga va sempre e solo dalle cuffie
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, su pastebin
<bigmahat1a> http://pastebin.com/T6LuUuuN
<bigmahat1a> eccolo
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, digita: aplay -l
<bigmahat1a> http://pastebin.com/3TVEkmBg
<bigmahat1a> qui
<bigmahat1a> p
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, in fondo al file aggiungi: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+x per uscire
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, poi riavvia
<bigmahat1a> ok ci vediamo tra un minuto
<bigmahat1a> glpiana: niente da fare..
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, boh. ora devo andare. a dopo
<bigmahat1a> grazie cmq
<bigmahat1a> ciao
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<bigmahatma> glpiana: ciao, alla fin fine ora funziona. non so come, ho rebootato con le cuffie inserite e quando le ho tolte l'audio e' tornato. Non so se il fatto di aver collegato le cuffie sia rilevante, ma prima ho prvato 2 volte a resettare e non funzionava comunque..
<bigmahatma> comunque grazie mille per l'aiuto
<filippo> salve
<filippo> come faccio a sapere se ubuntu sta usando la partizione swap?
<ml> ciao in mozilla firefox. installato predefinito in ubuntu 10.04 come faccio a mettere in italiano la ricerca diretta?
<glpiana> filippo, scrivi free in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ml, che sarebbe la ricerca diretta?
<ml> sulla destra del www- etc etc cè una finestrella
<filippo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/583775/
<glpiana> ml, sì, che di default è impostata su gogol
<glpiana> filippo, la stai usando, come vedi dall'ultima riga
<ml> bravo, perà io ho wikipedia in inglese invece di essere in italiano
<glpiana> grazie
<glpiana> ml, capito. aspetta che guardo
<filippo> glpiana, ok grazie! posso chiedere un altra cosa?
<ml> ad esempio per le versioni di mozilla in windows, è già impostato su italiano
<glpiana> filippo, chiedi senza chiedere di chiedere :)
<filippo> glpiana, :) lol come si disintallano i software? esiste una applicazione tipo "gestione applicazioni" come quello di winzoz?
<glpiana> filippo, applicazionei -> software center
<glpiana> *applicazioni
<ml> si scrive windows, non winzoz
<filippo> ml, qui si scrive winzoz
<glpiana> ml, ok, ho vinto. vai nella pagina italiana di wikipedia
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filippo> dico bene glpiana?
<glpiana> !chat | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: please see above
<filippo> glpiana, cosa vuole il bot da me?
<glpiana> ml, quando la pagina è aperta, clicchi sulla tendina della ricerca e ce lo aggiungi
<ml> dimmi glpiana
<glpiana> filippo, scusa?
<filippo> ubot-it mi scrive.... please see above
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ml> ssecondo me si riferisce al discorso che si chiama windows, ogni cosa bella oppure brutta ha il suo nome, e con quello va chiamata, almeno una volta mi avevano spiegato cosi qua in chat
<glpiana> filippo, per chiacchierare passa su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<glpiana> ml, eddai
<glpiana> diamoci un taglio o se volete continuare spostatevi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ml> scusa, continuamo con wikipedia
<glpiana> ml, è finito con wikipedia. hai fatto come ti ho scritto?
<ml> ok, sei un mito glpiana ciao
<glpiana> :)
<nicotano> salve
<filippo> salve come faccio ad avere un desktop 3d?
<glpiana> !compiz | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<fabio> avrei bisogno di una mano per installare
<fabio> ubuntu su sd
<glpiana> !enter | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio> chi mi aiuta?
<fabio> !enter
<glpiana> !!usb | fabio leggi qui
<ubot-it> fabio leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio> grazie mille!
<glpiana> fabio, il tuo pc ti consente il boot da sd?
<fabio> certo
<fabio> ho bisogno di installare su sd in modo permanente
<glpiana> fabio, ho capito, l'hai già scritto
<fabio> mi scuso allora
<filo1234> fabio: allora fai una normale installazione, scegliendo, al partizionamento la SD
<Steeler> per netbook che ubuntu ci devo mettere?
<filo1234> Steeler: puoi usare sia la desktop che la versione nebook remix
<filo1234> netbook
<filo1234> a tua scelta
<Steeler> filippo, la versione desktop è quella normale vero?
<fabio> ma se faccio una normale installazione ubuntu non mi installa grub sul hd?
<nicotano> Steeler, tieni presente che il narvalo di prossima uscita avrà una sola tipologia per netbook o desktop
<filippo> steeler, si!
<filo1234> fabio: non se scegli dove installarlo
<nicotano> fabio, scegli installare su schedina, ma poi la devi tenere attaccata
<filo1234> fabio: se vuoi essere sicurissimo...scolleghi momentaneamente l'hd
<Steeler> filo1234, mi dai il link della versione netbook ?
<nicotano> Steeler, www.releases.ubuntu.com
<fabio> ok pensavo ci fosse qualche procedura dedicata
<filo1234> fabio: io ticonsiglio di scollgare l'hd comunque
<Steeler> filo1234,  sarebbe questa http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<filo1234> chiamandosi netbook....mi pare proprio di eia
<fabio> ok grazie mille
<Steeler> filo1234, probabilmente il netbook che mi devono portare non ha il lettore CD; x istallarla via USB basta che cambio il boot o devo fare qualco'altro?
<filo1234> ci penso
<nicotano> Steeler, fai la penna con unetboootin
<nicotano> Steeler, boota da usb con la penna inserita
<Steeler> nicotano, è la prima volta che scarico una versione da istallare via USB, quindi non so come fare. intanto devo estrarre l'iso e mettere i file in una pen-drive in FAT32 senza nessun altro file dentro?
<nicotano> Steeler, scarica iso poi fai uso di unetbootin c'è anche per windows
<filo1234> !usb | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nicotano> penna vuota fat32 ok
<filippo> scusate qual'è il tasto super?
<nicotano> filippo, windws
<Steeler> grazie nicotano e filo1234, molto figa la spiegazione wiki.
<Steeler> nicotano, ma questa http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso è anche istallazione completa su HDD ?
<nicotano> Steeler, si gira in live e si installa
<Steeler> nicotano, cioè?
<Steeler> nicotano, si istalla su HDD dopo che si è avviata la LIV E?
<nicotano> ja c'è apposita icona
<Steeler> nicotano, ok
<K99Brain> http://www.channels.com/episodes/show/13975005/Weisghizzi-Ferretti-Ubuntu-11-04
<K99Brain> Weisghizzi - Ferretti, Ubuntu 11.04
<K99Brain> Show: Amore per il codice
<K99Brain> penale?
<fredd> ciao a tutti
<fredd> qualcuno mi dice perchè mi compare l' icona del file sistem sul desktop, e non ce modo di non farla scomparire al prossimo avvio?
<fredd> cioè di non farla più apparire
<glpiana> fredd, appare perchè il tuo desktop è settato in modo da mostrare i file system montati
<glpiana> fredd, se non vuoi che appaia (e la cosa riguarderà anche i cd e le chiavette usb così come i dischi esterni) basta fare un apiccola modifica in gconf-editor
<fredd> ciao glpiana
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti. Ho installato il browser conkeror e quando faccio doppio click si apre solo la pagina help ma non il browser vero e proprio. Come faccio a rimediare?
<glpiana> fredd, scrivi gconf-editor in un teminale
<fredd> bhe sono alle prime armi.... vedo
<glpiana> fredd, poi segui il percorso /apps/nautilus/desktop/  e togli la spunta alla voce volumes_visible
<fredd> un attimo
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, hai installato cosa e su gnome o su kde?
<pivellino-ubuntu> è su ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> gnome
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, e ti riferisci a konqueror?
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana E' il browse
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, non comprendo la tua scelta. konqueror non è il massimo come browser, ed è anche molto "invischiato" von kde
<glpiana> *con
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Ho problemi con i browser, mi danno fastidio perchè ognuno ha il suo problema. Firefox è buono ma ha problemi con il flash e mi fa andare in crash il pc. Chromium funzionava e ora shockwave flash si blocca sempre e non posso vedere i video
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Google chrome sballa i caratteri delle pagine che visito
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana E con opera non sono abituato ma forse dovrei abituarmici e ora vorrei provare konckeror
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, ultimamente i problemi di flash si sono parechcio ridotti (a parte un fastidioso colore rosso nei filmati di youtube). per i crash comuqnue c'è la soluzione che non so se hai già applicato e consiste nell'entrare nelle impostazioni di flash e togliere la spunta all'accelerazione hardware
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Dimmi cosa devo fare
<fredd> tutto fatto yuuuuuuhhhuuuuu : DDD
<fredd> Grazie glpiana!!!!
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, vai qui http://moodstream.gettyimages.com/   clicca col tasto destro, scelgi impostazioni, togli la spunta alla prima scheda e bon, vedi se va meglio
<glpiana> fredd, :)
<fredd> ;)
<vedurn> come faccio ad aggiornare firefox alla versione 4? uso ubuntu 10.10
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Ho fatto. Sai perchè quando avvio firefox si avvia sempre in modalità non in linea? E' una cosa fastidiosa perchè ogni volta che lo apro devo togliere la spunta da file>lavora non in linea
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, non te lo so dire. ma nel caso puoi sempre resettarlo. basta rimuovere o rinominare la directory nascosta .mozilla presente nella tua home
<glpiana> vedurn, usando i repository ufficiali non si può. altri metodi sono quindi off topic in questo canale
<vedurn> glpiana: come mai nel repository non c è ancora firefox4?
<vedurn> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<vedurn> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> vedurn, primo motivo credo sia che è beta. secondo perchè è dificile che nella stessa versione di ubuntu si cambi major release di un software
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Grazie. E con konckeror perchè qui su ubuntu non funziona? Come faccio ad aprire il browser invece della pagina help?
<vedurn> non è beta è ufficiale
<glpiana> vedurn, va ben, anche se è ufficiale la risposta rimane valida
<vedurn> in parte perché appena è uscita 3.14 3.15 3.16 repository era aggiornato
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, non so dirti perchè dia sti problemi. ma ripeto: konqueror (perchè si chiama konqueror, non in uno dei modi in cui l'hai chiamato tu) è per kde. ha poco senso usarlo sotto gnome, manco fosse un prodotto di punta
<glpiana> vedurn, 3.6.14/15/16
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Ok, grazie
<orlatent> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scientific> pur avendo scritto il comando  sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0 non mi ha installato firefo4
<scientific> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gazzumatteo> scientific: per installare firefox 4  su ubuntu ho seguito questa guida: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/03/21/come-installare-mozilla-firefox-4-0-in-italiano-su-ubuntu/
<spiller821> ciao a tutti, ragazzi mi serve il vostro aiuto come ho già accennato ieri sera ho un netbook sony vaio, mi si collega ad internet solo in lan, il wireless non mi rileva il router, mi potete aiutare per favore?
<OverMe> spiller821, come ti ho detto ieri, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci && iwconfig
<OverMe> !paste | spiller821 metti il risultato qui
<ubot-it> spiller821 metti il risultato qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spiller821> ok ora lo faccio
<joska> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583834/
<joska> ho provato a scrivere su terminale  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update e poi a scrivere  sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0 ma nn mi ha installato firefox4
<OverMe> spiller821, iwlist wlan0 scan
<OverMe> sempre nel pastebin
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583836/
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583837/
<OverMe> spiller821, si ma i comandi dalli esattamente come ti dico e il risultato, fammi vedere di quelli che ti dico, altrimenti non se ne cava le gambe
<OverMe> spiller821, fammi vedere un: lsmod
<spiller821> ok, comandi!!!
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583838/
<filippo> scusate, ma anche voi avete problemi con firefox 3.6.15?
<OverMe> rt3090sta? e dove l'hai preso?
<OverMe> spiller821, ?
<spiller821> si
<spiller821> dimmi
<spiller821> overme, dimmi!!!!
<OverMe> hai seguito qualche guida per farla funzionare?
<spiller821> far funzionare cosa?
<spiller821> il wi fi?
<OverMe> di che parliamo?
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> cmq no
<OverMe> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<spiller821> non ho preso nessuna guida perchè? ci sono problemi?
<spiller821> 10.04
<OverMe> si, hai un driver che non esiste
<spiller821> avevo il 10.10 maverick, ma siccome vedo che è instabile e un po lentuccio ho rimesso il 10.04
<OverMe> spiller821, da terminale: sudo modprobe -r rt3090sta && sudo modprobe rt2860sta && dmesg | tail && iwlist scan
<OverMe> spara tutto nel pastebin
<filippo> che cosa mi consigliate per avere i widjet?
<imgtyd> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<imgtyd> come faccio ad installare 2.6.38-7.37 ?
<OverMe> perché lo vuoi fare?
<imgtyd> OverMe: be... volevo... provarlo... è vietato?
<OverMe> no, ma al solito non c'è supporto qui per la roba non nei repository
<OverMe> spiller821, ti sei addormentato?
<imgtyd> OverMe: ok :( grz lo stesso :( provo a chiedere offtopic
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583842/
<OverMe> spiller821, non ti devi agitare se un comando non restituisce nulla ne tanto meno lo devi ridare
<OverMe> la maggior parte dei comandi non restituiscono risultati e vuol dire che hanno fatto il loro lavoro
<spiller821> ok
<OverMe> fammi vedere un: iwconfig
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583845/
<OverMe> mmmm
<OverMe> spiller821, lsmod
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583847/
<spiller821> ?
<OverMe> wait
<N41T> come si facceva a togliere un ppa?
<N41T> nn ricordo
<N41T> fatto fatto
<N41T> ricordato
<OverMe> spiller821, sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/
<OverMe> quando hai fatto dimmelo
<spiller821> nulla non mi ha dato niente
<OverMe> va bene
<OverMe> spiller821, sudo touch /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<OverMe> anche qui non dovrebbe dirti niente
<spiller821> niente manco questo
<OverMe> ok adesso: sudo rmmod rt2860sta && sudo modprobe rt2860sta && dmesg | tail
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583862/
<OverMe> spiller821, iwconfig
<OverMe> dimmi solo se compare wlan0
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583863/
<OverMe> ira funesta omicida
<spiller821> ti dà  problemi?
<spiller821> pare di si
<OverMe> spiller821, riavvia e torna qui
<spiller821> ok
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, firefox 4 verrà installato direttamente come aggiornamento?
<OverMe> no
<thebestneo> OverMe: era per me?
<OverMe> si
<spiller821> eccomi
<thebestneo> OverMe: ok, lo installo a parte?
<OverMe> thebestneo, se proprio ci tieni si, ma vai in chat per sapere come fare, qui non c'è supporto
<thebestneo> OverMe: perchè se proprio ci tengo?
<OverMe> spiller821, lsmod
<OverMe> thebestneo, perché non essendo nei repo ufficiali potrebbe non funzionare/fare_danni
<thebestneo> OverMe: ok volevo sapere esattamente questo, non nè nei repo
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583866/
<OverMe> spiller821, riproviamo: sudo modprobe -r rt3090sta && sudo modprobe rt2860sta && dmesg | tail
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583869/
<OverMe> spiller821, iwconfig
<fredd> .....per configurare il desktop qual' era il comando....?
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583872/
<OverMe> ora si inizia a ragionare
<OverMe> spiller821, iwlist scan
<laura_> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ? il moi netbook non vede il lettore sd
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583873/
<OverMe> spiller821, è la tua rete quella?
<spiller821> yes
<OverMe> spiller821, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<OverMe> ti dovrebbe aprire il file
<OverMe> inserisci la riga:
<OverMe> blacklist rt3090sta
<OverMe> salva, esci e riavvia
<OverMe> poi torna qui
<fredd> Buongiorno qualcuno mi sa dire qual è il comando per configurare il desktop....l'ho dimenticato... era tipo gconf-d....
<OverMe> fredd, configurare cosa del desktop?
<fredd>  ciao OverMe....mi voglio scrivere per ricordarmelo il comando che ho usato per non far apparire l'icona del file sistem
<Peace-> fredd: sai come autocompletare un comando ?
<fredd> Peace: no, sono alle prime armi
<spiller821> over me, ho aggiunto quella riga in quel file che m'è comparso dopo il comando che mi hai detto, spero di averla inserita bene, ho salvato uscito e riavviato
<Peace-> fredd: http://blip.tv/file/2996177?filename=Nowardev-AutocompletamentoDelTerminale450.flv
<Peace-> fredd: funziona con tutti i terminali
<fredd> bo ora vedo un po
<OverMe> spiller821, lsmod
<OverMe> fredd,
<OverMe> <glpiana> fredd, scrivi gconf-editor in un teminale
<OverMe> <glpiana> fredd, poi segui il percorso /apps/nautilus/desktop/  e togli la spunta alla voce volumes_visible
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583878/
<OverMe> spiller821, ok (cioè, quasi): sudo gedit /etc/modules
<fredd>  OverMe grazie era questo il comando! :)
<OverMe> spiller821, aggiungi: rt2860sta
<OverMe> spiller821, poi di nuovo salva, esci, riavvia e speriamo sia l'ultima
<laura_> mi è caduta la linea, notizie del mio lettore sd ?
<spiller821> over me fatto
<OverMe> spiller821, lsmod
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583880/
<OverMe> spiller821, iwlist scan
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583882/
<OverMe> wait, WAT
<spiller821> mi dice comando nn trovato, forse si intendeva swat, questo mi ha detto
<OverMe> -.- no non era un comando, era un'espressione di sorpresa
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> cmq come va?
<OverMe> bene e male
<spiller821> speri di risolvere?
<OverMe> comunque adesso mi stanno per cacciare dall'ufficio, continuiamo stasera se ci sei
<OverMe> spiller821, penso di si
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> ti ringrazio tantissimo
<spiller821> stasera da che ora a che ora?
<spiller821> cioè da che ora?
<OverMe> dalle 9
<spiller821> ok mi faccio trovare
<OverMe> a dopo
<spiller821> a dopo
<laura_> ma si potrebbe convertire un drive exe in deb ?
<fredd> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè a volte il mio pc si blocca e si spegne lo schermo pur rimanendo acceso il pc........ho dovuto staccare la presa per spegnerlo
<Peace-> fredd: il kernel non supporta correttametne acpi del tuo computer
<Peace-> fredd: quindi devi cercare di avviare il kernel con no acpi come opzione
<Peace-> !acpi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'acpi'
<Peace-> ah dai
<fredd> da premettere che non so dove mettere le mani essendo alle prime armi
<fredd> cosa dovrei fare precisamente?
<fredd> vabbe il terminale lo so aprire
<Peace-> fredd: non è una cosa di persoen alle prime armi sicuro
<Peace-> fredd: devi leggere un po di documentazione di grub
<Peace-> fredd: in pratica bisonga metter un opzione all avvio del kernel
<Peace-> per esempio potresti provare con
<Peace-> acpi=force
<Peace-> fredd: cerca un po in google grub2 kernel ubuntu acpi=force
<fredd> ? vedo un po
<Peace-> fredd: beh non è mio il problema :)
<fredd> Peace ma l' avvio del kernel dove la trovo?
<fredd> cioè quando è?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> come imposto la priorità di esecuzione di un programma?
<attemptD> !nice
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nice'
<alo21> attemptD: ho impostato un programma a nice - 15
<Matt_91> alo21: se sei in modalità grafica con GNOME (ubuntu) aprendo il monitor di sistema semplicemente con un click destro sul processo e "Cambia priorità processo..." più il numero è negativo più la priorità è alta più è positivo e più è bassa
<attemptD> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/it/man1/nice.1.html
<alo21> attemptD: ma mi ritorna auromaticamente come prima perchè?
<attemptD> se lo scorda quando chiudi il programma.
<attemptD> devi modificare nel menu l'avvio con nice in modo che ogni volta che lo avvii...
<attemptD> dx sul menu. modifica menu. vai alla voce. vedi che comando attiva quel programma e aggiungi il nice.
<attemptD> nice +10 nomeprogramma per es.
<Jenaplinsky> ciao come faccio a installare un pacchetto .bin?
<attemptD> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=406427.0
<alo21> attemptD: ma io il programma non l'ho mai chiuso
<laura_> ma con ubuntu si può fare funzionare un lettore sd ?
<OverMe> oh hi
<Aizram> hi OverMe !
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho notato da un pò di tempo che skype sul mio pc fisso ci mette una vita per collegarsi
<Diels-Alder> mentre con il portatile o il cellulare è quasi istantaneo
<Diels-Alder> ci sono motivi razionali?
<Steeler> Diels-Alder, non saprei; a me funziona bene
<Diels-Alder> ubuntu 10.04
<Steeler> Diels-Alder, io sono sulla 10.10
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> ma succede da un pò prima non era così
<Diels-Alder> solo che ovviamente non riesco a collegare se ho fatto qualcosa in passato di sbagliato
<Holden> Diels-Alder, avvialo da terminale
<Holden> (anche a me funziona bene, 10.04)
<Diels-Alder> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Nessun file o directory
<Diels-Alder> solo questo ma adesso si è riconnesso più velocemente
<Diels-Alder> forse perchè è la seconda volta
<Holden> Diels-Alder, probabilmente allora è un problema loro, magari tienilo sotto controllo
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> aspè lo riavvio dal lanciatore
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> mi sembra sempre un pò lento
<Steeler> Diels-Alder, ho fatto la prova; si è collegato in 11 secondi.
<Diels-Alder> adesso si collega anche a me ma la prima volta ci avrà messo quasi 2 minuti
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> non so che dire le stranezze me lo fa solo al primo avvio
<fredd> Buonasera :)
<fredd> ....mi è capitato ultimamente che il pc che si blocca completamente, e per sbloccarlo devo staccare la spina
<fredd> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa devo fare?
<attemptD> non si sblocca con ctrl alt canc?
<attemptD> non riesci ad andare in shell con ctrl alt f2?
<fredd>  attempD, no
<attemptD> controlla cosa dice dmesg quando riavvii
<attemptD> e syslog
<attemptD> intanto disattiva la sospensione e l'ibernazione se sono attive. hai un programma in particolare che provoca il grippaggio del pc?
<fredd> ho disattivato tutto
<fredd> mi avevano detto che si trattava di
<fredd> del fatto che l' acpe doveva essere disattivata dal kernel
<attemptD> controlla i log di sistema che dicono in corrispondenza ora e giorno del crash.
<fredd> con un comando che adesso non ricordo....tipo acpe=no
<Holden> fredd, portatile o desktop? versione di ubuntu? scheda video? i led lampeggiano quando si blocca?
<fredd> portatile, v.10.10
<fredd> comunque sono alle prime armi....
<ceon1> sera
<vin_> ciao a tutti
<ceon1> ho un prblema con firefox, vado su google e avvio una ricerca, invece di trovarmi i risultati mi rimanda a una pagina vuota.. qualche suggerimento?
<attemptD> fredd se vuoi provare si tratta di editare un file ma non e' detto che risolvi
<fredd> attempd, cioè?
<jester-> ceon1: rinomina la cartella .mozilla e vedi che succede
<ceon1> jester-,  ok provo
<attemptD> cioe' mettere acpi off in grub.
<jester-> attemptD: saranno mica gli effetti?
<fredd> questo è l'esatto comando? acpi off?
<attemptD> prima ti fai una copia di backup del file  scrivendo in terminale sudo cp -r /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.back
<ceon1> jester-,  l'ho rinominata in .mozilla1 e poi ho aperto FF, si è aperta la pagina principale pot-installazione
<ceon1> post*
<jester-> ceon1: è toranato a default, prova gogol
<ceon1> ora va google
<jester-> eh
<attemptD> poi apri il file con gedit da amministratore dando in terminale il comando sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   fredd
<ceon1> che è uccesso econdo te?
<jester-> sicuro hai messo qualche cazzillo che l'ha sminchiato
<ceon1> azz ho rotto il pulsante s -.-
<attemptD> scorri il file e vai alla linea dove vedi scritto   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  fredd
<fredd> mm, ciò ancora è troppo per me, non me la sento....
<ceon1> stamattina ho cazziato gnome panel , l'ho rimosso e poi reintallato, sarà stato quello?
<jester-> fredd: se fai cosi con le tipe muori vergine
<attemptD> e la cambi in     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=noacpi"     fredd
<attemptD> poi salvi il file e chiudi prima gedit e poi il terminale. quindi riavvii.
<ceon1> jester-,  la cartella di mozilla precedente la posso riutilixxare o mi devo salavare i preferiti e tenere la nuova?
<jester-> fredd: prima di riavviare dai pure sudo update-grub
<attemptD> fredd prima di riavv. ecco.
<jester-> ceon1: se la riutilizzi avrai ancora il problema, estrai i bookmark e pace
<fredd> jester è troppo complicato per me, sono alle prime armi
<ceon1> jester ok grazie,  toglimi una curiosità.. può aver a che fare con la rimozione di gnome-panel?
<frigOvuotO> ciao che differenza c'è tra tacity e compiz
<jester-> fredd: incolla i comandi che ti ha passato attemptD nel terminale
<frigOvuotO> metacity
<frigOvuotO> con compiz non vedo piu le cornici delle finestre ma se metto su  metacity le vedo
<fredd> nel terminale, no nel kernel?
<fredd> jester
<attemptD> fredd apri il terminale
<fredd> ok
<attemptD>  sudo cp -r /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.back
<attemptD> enter password enter
<attemptD> o invio come lo chiami.
<attemptD> fatto?
<fredd> un attimo questo è l'inizio?
<attemptD> si
<fredd> ok fatto
<attemptD> per ora hai fatto solo una copia del file in caso di guai lo puoi ripristinare.
<fredd> poi?
<attemptD> ora
<attemptD>  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   fredd
<attemptD> ti si apre una finestra di gedit per editare quel file
<attemptD> scorri nel file fino alla linea uguale a questa
<fredd> aspe
<attemptD> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<attemptD> devi cambiarla in
<fredd> sono ancora a password
<attemptD> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=noacpi"
<attemptD> quando hai fatto salvi il file in gedit.
<spiller821> ciao, over me ci sei?
<attemptD> chiudi gedit e poi chiudi il terminale. ps. scrivi identico a come ho scritto io.
<fredd> qua dice password per fredd
<attemptD> devi mettere la pass con cui entri in ubuntu
<attemptD> quando digiti non la vedi
<fredd> ok
<attemptD> ma il pc la prende.
<attemptD> metti la pass e dai enter.
<fredd> fatto
<attemptD> cambiato il file?
<fredd> bhe ora continuo con i comandi che mi hai dato
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<fredd> attempd: la linea uguale non l' ho trovata
<attemptD> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=     una linea che comincia cosi' non la hai?
<fredd> ah  l' ho trovata
<fredd> e ora?
<attemptD> "quiet splash"  diventa "quiet splash pci=noacpi"
<fredd> ok
<attemptD> poi salvi il file e chiudi gedit
<attemptD> poi chiudi il terminale
<fredd> un attimo...
<jester-> sudo update-grub prima
<attemptD> sei sopravvissuto?
<fredd> :D si fatto che sospiro di sollievo!
<attemptD> dato sudo upgrade-grub?
<fredd> no
<fredd> lo dovevo fare prima?
<attemptD> apri un terminale
<fredd> ok
<attemptD> sudo update-grub
<attemptD> password come sempre con sudo.
<attemptD> quando ha finito chiudi il terminale e riavvii il pc.
<fredd> non me l' chiesta la pass
<fredd> cioè devevo metterla dopo il comando?
<fredd> od ora?  ancora è aperto il terminale..
<attemptD> se ha eseguito sudo update-grub sei a posto.
<fredd> ok allora riavvio?
<attemptD> non sempre la chiede la pass scade dopo certo tempo.
<attemptD> si riavvii.
<fredd> ok
<ctrouble_> ciao, qualcuno può consigliarmi un buon programma per gestire le fatture su linux? qualcosa di semplice e robusto
<fredd> attempd?
<fredd>  ho avuto problemi.... ora ti sto scrivendo da un' altro sistema operativo
<attemptD> fredd non si avvia
<attemptD> ?
<fredd> si
<fredd> fondamentalmente mi è sembrato tutto ok
<attemptD> quindi si e' avviato?
<fredd> si
<attemptD> ok poi?
<fredd> ma la tastiera era fuori uso...
<fredd> non rispondeva
<attemptD> perche' probabilmente essendo un portatile non vuole che disattivi quelle funzionalita'.
<fredd> non mi faceva scrivere una sillaba
<attemptD> non sono tutti uguali.
<fredd> ora che faccio?
<attemptD> puoi provare a disattivare acpi pure dal bios del portatile se ci sai entrare. magari la tastiera riprende. solo una prova. altrimenti rimettiamo come stava.
<attemptD> si vede che usa acpi pure per la tastiera quel pc li.
<fredd> esattamente cosa scrivo?
<attemptD> allora parti con il kernel recovery. il secondo della lista. lo vedi avviando ubuntu e pigiando shift.
<attemptD> ti da' delle opzioni. scegli di entrare in una shell riga di comando.
<fredd> me le scrivo queste cose...
<attemptD> quando hai lo schermo nero davanti a te pronto per prendere i comandi dai i seguenti due comandi
<attemptD> sudo mv /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.error
<attemptD> sudo mv /etc/default/grub.back /etc/default/grub
<attemptD> il primo ti sposta il file che non va' ma lo tiene segnalato come non funzionante.
<attemptD> il secondo usa il backup del file originale che viene rimesso al suo posto con il nome originale.
<attemptD> poi dai sudo update-grub.
<attemptD> poi esci e riavvii normalmente.
<attemptD> non potrai fare copia incolla quindi scrivi identico a me compreso gli spazi al loro posto.
<fredd> infatti... controllo
<attemptD> es: sudo-spazio- mv-spazio- /etc/default/grub-spazio- /etc/default/grub.error
<yankeee> ff4 è già disponibile sui repo?
<fredd> quindi ad ogni comando faccio invio e poi do: sudo update-grub, e invio
<attemptD> dai i due comandi.
<attemptD> dopo dai sudo update-grub. dopo il secondo comando.
<fredd> ok
<attemptD> quel comando si da' ogni volta che si cambia il file grub nella dir /etc/default/
<fredd> spero di saper entrare nel kernel di recovery, penso sia il secondo a scendere
<attemptD> che aggiorna un altro file che il pc usa per bootare. se non lo aggiorni resta come era.
<attemptD> e quindi non funge la tastiera.
<attemptD> il secondo si.
<fredd> ok
<fredd>  attempd: entrato in recovery come individuo la shel di riga di comando?
<fredd> ok parto...
<Alex99> ciao, vorrei estrarre file audio *.wav da un file video in *.avi. mi suggerite qualche programma? grazie
<fredd> rieccomi con ubuntu :)
<fredd> attempd: solo che dopo la procedura non sapendo come riavviare ho fatto: ctrl alt canc
<attemptD> fredd ok
<attemptD> funge la tastiera?
<fredd> :) si funziona
<ml> come faccio  ad invertire i tasti del mouse tramite il terminale?
<attemptD> visto che non puoi disattivare la funzione di risparmio energetico acpi e' meglio che vedi quando crasha i log di sistema per vedere che dice fredd.
<attemptD> e poi ti regoli di conseguenza.
<fredd> mm ...come faccio?
<attemptD> ci deve essere il programma preinstallato in ubuntu.
<fredd> non saprei
<attemptD> vedi nel menu.  forse e' monitor di sistema. mi pare dia anche i vari log.
<attemptD> comunque i file le puoi leggere andando in /var/log/
<ml> come faccio  ad invertire i tasti del mouse tramite il terminale?
<fredd> vedo
<attemptD> cena. ciao
<fredd> vado su processi nel monitor di sistema?....ce una lista...
<fredd> bhe allora a dopo, buona cena  e grazie ;)
<ml> scusate qualcuno sa il comando da dare nel terminale per incveritre
<ml> i tasti del mouse?
<fredd> ragazzi sapete come fare essere il proprio nome colorato?
<fredd> ho spuntato automatically colour nicknames ma il mio resta sempre nero :(
<pas> buonasera a tutti ... volevo sapere come si crea una cartella per condiidere file
<pas> tra due pc ubuntu che sono nella stessa rete
<pas> non c'è nessuno questa sera?
<lonejack> avete mai visto un PC che non si spegne?
<DavidGuetta> Ciao a tutti
<DavidGuetta> Ho un problema potete aiutarmi?
<ErVito> !chiedi | Davide_G
<ubot-it> Davide_G: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ErVito> oups
<ErVito> !chiedi | DavidGuetta
<ubot-it> DavidGuetta: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davide_G> ahoo sono sempre io quello chiamato in causa? gia ieri!! xD
<oceedi> ho ubuntu 10.10 ma ha l'aspetto d edubuntu non capisco come mai . come faccio a far si ke abbia l aspetto d ubuntu?
<seawolf> pas usa NFS support files common to client and server
<DavidGuetta> Allora ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul netbook Acer Aspire One A110L Quello con l'HD da 8 Gb. Solo che non visualizzo orrettamente le finestre.
<pas> mmmm seawolf ... non ho capito cosa hai detto
<pas> :-)
<seawolf> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<ErVito> !italiano | oceedi
<ubot-it> oceedi: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<pas> mmm grosso modo ho capito
<oceedi> ho ubuntu 10.10 ma ha l'aspetto di edubuntu. non capisco come mai. come faccio a far si che abbia l'aspetto di ubuntu?
<pas> ma qualcosa di più sempice
<pas> lo devono usare mia madre e la mia ragazza
<seawolf> una volta configurato,si trovano le cartelle condivise nel filemanager
<pas> mmm proviamo
<DavidGuetta> Soluzioni?
<pas> conviene che il lato serve lo installo io giusto seawolf?
<ErVito> oceedi, ubuntu di default ha installato ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu ha kubuntu-desktop e via dicendo, prova a vedere che diavoleria hai installato
<seawolf> pas se le dir da condividere sono sul tuo pc si
<oceedi> ErVito: come faccio ad installare ubuntu-desktop?
<ErVito> oceedi, inizia a verificare che cosa hai installato
<oceedi> ErVito: ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<pas> seawolf .. a me basta che è una cartella ... poi mettiamo i fle li dentro .. l'importante che si possono cancellare e inserire
<DavidGuetta> Allora? Che posso fare?
<oceedi> ErVito: cerco ubuntu-desktop su sw center?
<ErVito> oceedi, non quaglia che tu abbia "l'aspetto" di una edubuntu (se non che vi siano anche le applicazioni della edu e allora implicherebbe che tu abbia installato edubuntu-desktop o come si chiama quella roba lì)
<ErVito> vedi che cosa hai installato e poi ne riparliamo
<ErVito> oceedi, yes
<DavidGuetta> CI siete?
<seawolf> pa  sì se configuri il file /etc/exports con rw
<oceedi> ErVito: vabbe ripeto ho già guardato col comando lsb,,, e mi dice ubuntu 10.10 ma ha l'aspetto di EdUbuntu
<ErVito> DavidGuetta, coSA intendi che non vedi bene le finestre
<seawolf> la guida non è molto chiara,l'hanno cambiata
<Bartoloni> pasta uno screenshot
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: Allora se per esempio io apro il software per estrarre gli archivi questa mi esce dallo schermo. Io non vedo i tasti estrai.....
<pas-2> seawolf
<pas-2> rieccomi ...
<seawolf> pas-2 questo l'hai letto ?:  sì se configuri il file /etc/exports con rw
<pas-2> ma qualcosa di grafico ... io ho condiviso la cartella ho dato i permessi ..
<pas-2> di scrittura .. ma non riesco a farlo vedere all'altro pc che è ubuntu
<ErVito> DavidGuetta, hai una risoluzione a muzzo?
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: 1024
<ErVito> DavidGuetta,  insomma, ti esce tutto il desktop dallo schermo, non solo alcuni bottoni, questo voglio dire...
<seawolf> pas-2  devi mettere la dir su /etc/fstab dei client
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: No il desktop sta nello schermo
<ErVito> oceedi, famo così: sudo dpkg -l | grep edubuntu e dicci che ti stampa
<pas-2> si ..  ma non è semplice ho i file su un altra partizione...
<pas-2> questa è piccola ...
<pas-2> stessa cosa negli altri pc...
<seawolf> poi devi avere ip fisso
<ErVito> DavidGuetta, il problema sarà delle dimensioni delle finestre, insomma, se le massimizzi (a meno di bugeronzoli vaganti) dovrebbe centrartele e adattarle allo schermo
<seawolf> esempio del file /etc/exports : /media/Download 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,subtree_check)
<seawolf> non so di grafico c'è samba in kde
<ErVito> se invece, allarghi a manina una finestra potresti anche farla uscire di un pezzetto, ma non penso sia il tuo cas
<ErVito> o
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: Ma le finestre sono già Massimizzate.
<ErVito> DavidGuetta, fai uno screen per la curiosità intellettuale dei nerds ma credo che a tutti sia chiaro il problema e, personalmente, non so come risolverlo
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: OK
<oceedi> ErVito: non succede nulla con quel comando
<oceedi> ErVito: prima mi ha chiesto la password e l'ho sbagliata poi ho chiuso e riaperto terminale e l'ho scritta giusta la password ma non mi dice nulla
<oceedi> ErVito: con il comando lsb,,, mi dice che ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<ErVito> oceedi, quindi non c'è un tubo di edubuntu installato, non so cosa abbia di differente ma se è una semplice ubuntu con icone e colori diverse, sappi che quelle si possono modificare manualmente
<oceedi> ErVito: accanto alla voce menu applicazioni c'è il simbolo di EdUbuntu anziché di Ubuntu e le icone in basso a destra sono diverse
<DavidGuetta> ErVito: Ho risolto il problema. Avevo impostato male la risoluzione quindi non vedevo i pulsanti. Grazie lo stesso per la pazienza che mi hai dedicato
<oceedi> di quelle di ubuntu
<ErVito> DavidGuetta, figures
<oceedi> ErVito: altro esempio la X per chiudere la finestra è a destra anziché a sinistra come su ubuntu
<ErVito> oceedi, allora, se ci sono delle cose diverse io non lo so, il dato di fatto è che hai installato una ubuntu, senza nulla sopra (almeno, nulla di edubuntu) e hai le icone diverse, ergo, o le icone si son modificate da sole o qualcuno le ha modificate
<oceedi> da sole non si modifica nulla , come faccio a farle tornare ubuntu?
<ErVito> se è stato modificato a mano lo risolvi a mano
<ErVito> supponho
<ErVito> suppongo*
<oceedi> come lo risolvo a mano?
<ErVito> se il tema è diverso scegli lo human, vai nelle proprietà e riporti i controlli finestre a sinistra e non saprei che altro dirti
<oceedi> come scelgo human? come riporto i controlli finestra a sx?
<ErVito> dovrebbe essere tastodx->proprietà e ci dovrebbe essere una scheda apposita con i temi
<ErVito> (ma io non ho capito se anche il tema è diverso o no, boh)
<ErVito> i controlli sono in Sistema>Preferenze> e non mi ricordo altro perchè non sono su gnome
<ErVito> salut!!
<oceedi> ho risolto grz
<frigovuoto> ciao
<frigovuoto> aiuto non si avvia piu
<frigovuoto> adesso sono in live
<frigovuoto> siete tutti nel mondo dei sogni?
<cobe571> ciao a tutti. c'è qualcuno che ha già fatto lo switch da gdm2 per il ben più noto gdm?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-23
<frigovuoto> c'è qualcuno ?
<eaeaea> buonasera
<eaeaea> ho un problemissimo
<eaeaea> ho formattato l'hd con ubuntu
<eaeaea> pensando di installare win xp
<eaeaea> ma mi esce
<eaeaea> grub rescue
<eaeaea> non riesco piu a fare nulla
<cobe571> eaeaea non capisco bene coas devi fare: reinstallare ubuntu o avere un sistema con xp e ubuntu insieme?
<cobe571> in dual boot?
<eaeaea> averli tutti e due sarebbe il top
<cobe571> il top
<cobe571> hai installato prima ubuntu o xp?
<eaeaea> prima avevo ubuntu
<eaeaea> sta sera ho formattato
<eaeaea> e ho provato a installare xp
<eaeaea> ma non va nulla
<cobe571> e cosa hai fatto ? hai installato prima ubuntu o prima xp?
<eaeaea> adesso prima xp
<eaeaea> poi visto che non funzionava
<cobe571> se dopo l'ultima formattazione hai installato prima xp e poi ubuntu, grub dovrebbe riconoscere i due sistemi, nel caso contrario con una live puoi rimettere a posto le cose
<eaeaea> ma il live cd lo scarico e lo masterizzo e va già
<eaeaea> ?
<marcotux> cobe571, eaeaea anni fa feci un casino simile, usai tipo supergrub disk, tipo, dovrebbe esserci floppy o iso da masterizzare, comunque ci sono cose apposta per questo
<eaeaea> cioé scarico il pacchetto di ubunto lo masterizzo
<frigo> aiuto non si apre ubuntu, adesso  sono in live
<eaeaea> cose apposta per fare i live cd?
<cobe571> <eaeaea> come dovresti sapere la live funziona anche senza installazione e ti permette anche di aggiustare problemi come il tuo. io personalmente non uso win da 7 anni quindi l'unico consiglio che so darti è installa solo ubuntu
<eaeaea> avevo solo ubuntu
<eaeaea> pero ho dei programmi che non funzionano
<eaeaea> come i corsi di dattilografia
<eaeaea> e miloffice ( un programma gestionale di compagnie militari) visto che sono graduato nell'esercito svizzero
<cobe571> <eaeaea> hai provato a vedere se gli applicativi da te menzionati girano con wine?
<eaeaea> ma ho appena masterizzato il pacchetto di ubuntu lo inserisco ma non va
<eaeaea> si gia provato.. nulla
<frigo> masterizzalo x2
<cobe571> strano io ci faccio girare anche call of duty con wine
<frigo> chi mi aiuta...ho bisogno di un espertone ..
<eaeaea> e ma uno é un programam dell'esercito.. forse é per quello
<eaeaea> su questo pc mi funziona il live cd
<eaeaea> sull'altro esce: no such partition
<eaeaea> grub rescue
<cobe571> <eaeaea> no such partition definisce chiaramente che non vede la partizione
<eaeaea> si perche ho formattato tutto
<eaeaea> pero come ho letto rimane il grub se non viene ripristinato il mbr
<eaeaea> ma non mi funziona un cazz
<Claudinux> !mbr | eaeaea
<ubot-it> eaeaea: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cobe571> <eaeaea> allora forse prima è il caso che crei le partizioni prima di installare... va bene anche in ext3 se non hai particolari necessità
<Carlin0> eaeaea, il fatto che legge il grub vuol dire che non parte da cd , quindi devi scegliere il boot da cd tramite menu o bios ...
<frigo> non mi parte ubuntu sono il live
<frigo> in live
<eaeaea> mo provo :)
<Claudinux> !repeat | frigo
<ubot-it> frigo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<eaeaea> ho provato am non parte
<eaeaea> ma per fare un live cd come si fa?
<eaeaea> comincio a pensare che non sia un live cd
<Claudinux> eaeaea, dove hai preso l'immagine che hai masterizzato?
<eaeaea> ho scaricato un file zip con dentro ubuntu
<Claudinux> eaeaea, file zip?
<eaeaea> ma non é un immagine iso
<eaeaea> ecco dove sta il problema
<Claudinux> eaeaea, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_ubuntu.shtml
<eaeaea> grazie :)
<eaeaea> ho visto dove sta il problema dello zip
<Claudinux> eaeaea, li puoi scaricare l'immagine ufficiale da masterizzare
<Claudinux> eaeaea, di nulla
<eaeaea> che non é uno zip
<eaeaea> ma un file iso
<eaeaea> ma qualcuno avra cercato di aprire un file iso con lo zip.. mia madre forse
<Claudinux> comunque eaeaea se vuoi avere entrambi i sistemi in dual boot, devi prima installare windows e poi installare ubuntu
<Claudinux> !installazione | eaeaea segui questa guida
<ubot-it> eaeaea segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<eaeaea> perfetto
<eaeaea> GRAZIE MILLE VERAMENTE
<eaeaea> stavo sclerando
<Claudinux> eaeaea, di nulla :-)
<eaeaea> :)
<Claudinux> 'notte
<eaeaea> notte :)
<frigovuoto> c'è qualcuno.... non mi parte ubuntu
<frigovuoto> non riesco nemmeno a ripristinare il grub
<frigovuoto> c'è qualcuno.... non mi parte ubuntu
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> devo convertire una presentazione pptx in video che programma mi consigliate di usare?
<baffone85> ho cercato su google ma non ho trovato niente per ubuntu
<frigovuoto> buongiorno
<frigovuoto> sono il live non mi parte ubuntu , forse mount fallito forse file system danneggiato, che posso fare?
<frigovuoto> non mi parte ubuntu posto alcuni risultati che di solito effettuo in queste situazioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584162/
<remix_tj> frigovuoto: hai dimenticato una riga o manca la riga dell'fstab che riguarda  / ?
<frigovuoto> remix non capisco....io ho copiato tutto quello che c'è
<remix_tj> frigovuoto: ma le scritte che compaiono?
<remix_tj> a me quelle interessano
<frigovuoto> tutte quelle che ho nel terminale le ho messe su pastebin
<remix_tj> a me non interessano quelle
<frigovuoto> non si apre ubuntu rimangono scritte tipo: fallito mount
<frigovuoto> ora sono in live
<remix_tj> non mi serve tipo
<remix_tj> mi servono le scritte vere e proprie
<remix_tj> non hai una macchina fotografica per fotografare il video?
<frigovuoto> a si ok
<frigovuoto> riavvio
<OverMe> oh hi
<frigo> quale è il sito dove si mettono le immagini
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Odo> Giorno
<frigovuoto> eccomi
<frigovuoto> ora sono in win
<frigovuoto> ho fatto le foto
<frigovuoto> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc01611b.jpg/
<frigovuoto> http://img818.imageshack.us/i/dsc01612dk.jpg/
<frigovuoto>  http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc01613u.jpg/
<frigovuoto>  http://img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc01614sh.jpg/
<frigovuoto>  http://img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc01614sh.jpg/
<frigovuoto> adesso tornerò in livecd
<glpiana> ola
<frigovuoto> raga sono tornato
<frigovuoto> remix ci sei?
<frigovuoto> allora nessuno?
<frigovuoto> sight!
<OverMe> frigovuoto, ?
<frigovuoto> overme
<OverMe> frigovuoto
<frigovuoto>  mi puoi aiutare
<frigovuoto> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,450443.0.html
<OverMe> frigovuoto, se sei da live prova a fare un fsck della partizione
<frigovuoto> come devo scrivere?
<frigovuoto> fsck e basta?
<frigovuoto> See the details for more information.  IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<OverMe> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<frigovuoto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584194/
<OverMe> harrrrr
<OverMe> questa cosa non mi è nuova
<frigovuoto> è grave?
<OverMe> ti serve una live di finnix
<frigovuoto> e cosa faccio?
<SirX> scarica finnix
<SirX> te l'ha detto
<frigovuoto> fatto tutto il programma
<OverMe> ?
<frigovuoto> sto scaricando
<frigovuoto> poi riavvio e va da solo?
<OverMe> chi/cosa dovrebbe andare da solo?
<frigovuoto> finnix sul disco
<Damaskinos> Buon giorno
<OverMe> frigovuoto, lo scarichi, lo masterizzi (o metti su penna) e lo fai partire all'avvio
<Damaskinos> Scusate vorrei un'informazione. Ho scaricato la beta3 di natty narwhal come faccio a vedere il nuovo ambiente grafico emulandola da live?
<OverMe> !beta | Damaskinos
<ubot-it> Damaskinos: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Damaskinos> Grazie
<frigovuoto> ok grazie overme
<frigovuoto> spero di non fare casini
<OverMe> frigovuoto, partita finnix devi fare l'fsck come ti ho detto prima
<frigovuoto> ora per masterizzare devo andare sotto win
<iLeW> ciao ragazzi :) è la prima volta che entro qui e mi serveribebbe un aiuto
<iLeW> a chi posso chidere?
<OverMe> a tutti, chi sa risponde
<iLeW> ok grazie! :)
<iLeW> allora
<iLeW> sono uno studente di ing informatica e in questo periodo sto seguendo le lezioni di Laboratorio di reti di calcolatori
<iLeW> la prima parte nel programma consiste nel creare macchine virtuali e collegarle tramite switch virtuali
<iLeW> lavorando con UML e i file cow etc..
<iLeW> uml e le varie immagini delle macchine virtuali ci sono fortine a lezione
<iLeW> fornite*
<iLeW> in laboratorio all'università tutto funziona (dobbiamo lavorare nella cartella tmp)
<iLeW> soltanto che qui a casa non riesco
<iLeW> i file che scarico in tmp non li vede
<iLeW> e quindi non riesco a fare nulla
<iLeW> per esempio, una volta scaricati i file per far partire lo switch
<iLeW> quando uso il comando ./uml_switch .... mi dice che non esiste tale file o directory
<iLeW> sebbene io abbia tutti i file necessari e correttamente scompattati
<OverMe> il file uml_switch in che cartella ce l'hai?
<iLeW> tmp
<OverMe> e il comando ./uml_switch lo stai dando da /tmp ?
<iLeW> si
<iLeW> posso scrivere il log di quello che il terminale mi da?
<iLeW> o anche solo a te in privato
<OverMe> !paste | iLeW
<ubot-it> iLeW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chronos> Salve, avrei un quesito: sul mio pc utilizzo kde e fluxbox. il problema però mi nasce utilizzando fluxbox che non so come fare per avviare le connessioni wireless...leggendo in giro ho trovato di eseguire "nm-applet" ma è un pacchetto gnome...qualcuno sa se esiste un corrispettivo kde che posso avviare senza problemi in fluxbox?
<iLeW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584206/
<iLeW> per OverMe, ho incollato il log del terminale alla pagina paste.ubuntu
<iLeW> e come vedi non ci sono errori o altro
<iLeW> i file ci sono
<iLeW> i permessi pure
<iLeW> ma poi al lancio mi dice file o directory non esistente
<OverMe> strano
<OverMe> se dai il comando: file uml_switch
<OverMe> cosa risponde?
<iLeW> ti ricordo che però io devo usare l'uml messo a disposizione dell'università
<iLeW> e non quello fornito da ubuntu
<iLeW> adesso provo
<panda> Chronos: prova wicd
<Steeler> ma perchè spesso mi succede che il dvd non me lo riconosce e devo riavviare il pc ?
<seawolf> Chronos per richiamare networkmanagement di kde usa kcmshell4 kcm_networkmanagement
<iLeW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584208/
<iLeW> ecco OverMe
<Peace-> seawolf: tra parentesi su kde 4.6 si puo scegliere se usare wicd o netwiork manager come motore
<Peace-> senza installare wicd
<Peace-> xD
<OverMe> iLeW, uname -a
<OverMe> iLeW, incolla pure qui, tanto è una riga
<iLeW> ok
<iLeW> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fredd> ciao ragazzi, il mio problema è che si è bloccato più volte il pc.....le impostazioni del rispermio energia le ho disattivate da salvaschermo, ma niente
<OverMe> iLeW, forse è dovuto al fatto che cerchi di eseguire un programma a 32 bit su un sistema a 64 bit
<fredd> mi avevano detto che era l' acpi che doveva essere disattivato
<iLeW> anche a me era venuto questo dubbio, ma in teoria, l'uml fornito dal prof dovrebbe essere per i 64 (mi sembrava di aver capito a lezione) in quanto anche i pc a lezione sono dei 64
<Chronos> seawolf: questo mi fa configurare la connessione ma poi non mi fa connettere perché non compare l'inconcina nel tray che mi lascia connettere...il programma che si avvia sulla tray come richiamarlo?
<maddler> fredd: dovresti provare a guardare in /var/log/messages se per caso non sono presenti errori
<OverMe> iLeW, uml_switch: ELF 32-bit LSB executable <-- da qui pare di no
<iLeW> infatti io do ragione a te
<fredd> maddler : vedo
<seawolf> Chronos quello è un plasmoide ,non saprei
<iLeW> OverMe, anche se avevo scritto al prof (dicendo che ho un 64) e lui mi aveva detto che dovevo scaricare l'uml dal suo sito
<Chronos> seawolf: perché io cerco un modo di usare una cosa stile "nm-applet" ma senza dover installare mezzo gnome
<iLeW> OverMe, probabilmente il prof è un pò sbadato :P
<OverMe> iLeW, prova a installare ia32-libs se non ce l'hai già ( sudo apt-get install ia32-libs )
<iLeW> OverMe, grazie ora provo!
<seawolf> Chronos funziona con plasma attivo,meglio se provi con wicd come suggeritoti prima
<Chronos> seawolf, ok vado a provarlo ;-)
<iLeW> OverMe, dopo averla installata provo a far partire uml?
<fredd> maddler precisamente cosa faccio?
<OverMe> chiudi il terminale, riaprilo e riprova
<iLeW> OverMe, o devo fare qualcos'altro?
<iLeW> OverMe, ok grazie!
<seawolf> Chronos comunque con kcmshell4 kcm_networkmanagement vai su reti senza file poi aggiungi e scansioni trovi le reti
<Peace-> Chronos: prova a settare wcd qui http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/plasma-desktopMf1671.jpg
<KDEDEN> scusate ho ubuntu con ambiente grafico gnome vorre installare anche kde per provarlo come posso fare senza creare problemi
<KDEDEN> aggiungo che voglio mantenere gnome voglio solo provare kde come ambiente grafico
<iLeW> OverMe, mi inchino! Mi hai risolto un grosso problema, così funziona!
<Peace-> KDEDEN: scarica una live cd
<Peace-> KDEDEN: e lo provi
<Peace-> da live
<OverMe> iLeW, bene :)
<Peace-> cosi non devi installare nulla
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<iLeW> OverMe, quindi bastava il supporto a ia32? Cioè così ho scaricato le librerie? :)
<KDEDEN> Peace-: ma io vorrei tenerlo per un po' per vedere se mi abituo al nuovo ambiente
<OverMe> yes
<fredd> overMe come faccio col mio problema?
<iLeW> OverMe, GRAZIE OverMe!
<OverMe> iLeW, de nada
<maddler> fredd: usa il canale per le tue richieste, grazie
<Peace-> KDEDEN: magari lo provi prima in live cd...
<fredd> va bene
<maddler> fredd: se qualcuno non risponde e` perche` sta facendo anche altro... ;)
<Peace-> KDEDEN: poi se proprio  vuoi ti do il comando
<KDEDEN> Peace-: si grazie
<KDEDEN> ma faccio casini?
<maddler> fredd: gksudo gedit /var/log/messages
<Peace-> KDEDEN: mah il menu si mischia
<fredd> faccio...
<Peace-> KDEDEN: e ste cose qui ... io non lo farei piuuttosto farei una nuova partizione
<maddler> fredd: prova a guardare atytorno all'orario in cui si e` bloccato il computer se ci sono errori
<Peace-> KDEDEN: da 15 giga
<KDEDEN> no no se avvio una sessione in gnome dopo aver installato kde succede qualcosa ?
<Peace-> KDEDEN: e ce lo piazzerei li
<Peace-> KDEDEN: ascolta uno che ha kde...
<Peace-> KDEDEN: prendi sti 15 giga e fatti una partizione...
<Peace-> KDEDEN: installi kuubntu
<Peace-> e se ti piace bene.... te lo tienei
<Peace-> altrimenti torni subito al tuo ubuntu bello e buono come prima
<Chronos> Peace- non mi fa impostare in quel modo (applica non è cliccabile! per avviare wicd come dovrei fare? che provo a vedere se funziona
<Peace-> Chronos: devi spostarlo in su
<Chronos> Peace- ah ok
<Peace-> Chronos: io ho network manager come vedi , prova con le freccine a spostare in su wicd
<Peace-> poi riavvia la sessione
<Chronos> Peace- ok è wicd il gestore predefinito. ma quale è il comando per avviarlo (così posso avviarlo anceh su fluxbox
<Peace-> Chronos: eh... non saprei sai io ho solo kubuntu ci dovrebbe essere scrito nellal documentazione on line di wicd
<Peace-> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<Chronos> Peace- ok grazie...vado ad informarmi :-)
<Peace-> Chronos: mm hanno rimossola pagina
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> Chronos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wicd
<Chronos> Peace- apro il programma e vedo come si chiama su ksysguard :P sennò c'è sempre google
<Chronos> Peace- basta fare wicd-client e sto apposto ;-)
<fredd> maddler: non riesco a trovare niente..
<Peace-> Chronos: bene
<fredd> qualcuno sa dirmi perche a volte mi si blocca il pc?
<ml> glpiana cononsci un comando da termninale per invertire i pulsanti del mouse?
<maddler> fredd: i motivi possono essere sostanzialmente infiniti, ma senza indizi e` altrettanto impossibile dirlo
<maddler> fredd	potrebbe essere la ram difettosa o la scheda madre che se ne sta andando o essere una cavolata
<fredd> ....mi avevano detto che era l' acpi....bo
<Chronos> Peace- secondo te perché mi dice costantemente password errata?
<maddler> fredd: potrebbe... ma come ti dicevo senza avere qualche indizio e` difficile...
<maddler> Chronos: perche` la sbagli costantemente? :)
<OverMe> ml, su che desktop manager?
<Chronos> maddler ovviamente no :P
<maddler> Chronos: scherzi a parte, puo` capitare se per qualche ragione non riesce a connettersi correttamente all'AP
<Chronos> maddler wicd mi sta facendo una cosa strana: ci sono 3 reti, io clicco su connetti sulla mia rete invece sceglie di sua pontanea volontà l'ultima della lista. allora imposto la pawword anche a quella rete ma niente continua a dire password errata. quanto ad AP, sarebbe?
<maddler> Chronos: AP=access point
<maddler> Chronos: probabilmente l'errore sta nel fatto che prova a connettersi alla rete sbagliata
<Chronos> maddler: io per sicurezza ho provato a connettermi direttamente a quella (dandogli in pasto la sua di password) ma fa sempre la stessa storia :-)
<maddler> Chronos: non conosco wicd pero`
<Chronos> maddler: penso che adesso inizierò a minacciare il pc, magari funziona!
<Peace-> Chronos: ah non so io uso kubuntu ti ripeto
<Chronos> va bene mi arrendo, su fluxbox non userò internet :-)
<Peace-> Chronos: ma una domanda...
<Peace-> Chronos: perche devi usare fluxbox?
<Peace-> giusto cosi per curiosita'
<Peace-> hai un pc scassone?
<Chronos> Peace- per questioni di batteria, ho la batteria andata e se sto a batteria con kubuntu dura troppo poco: fluxbox risparmia notevolmente energia
<Peace-> Chronos: consuma troppa ram quindi
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> interessante
<ml> OverMe: su linux linpus su acer
<Peace-> Chronos: hai disabilitato cazzate tipo nepomuck ?
<Peace-> Chronos: disabilitato l indicizzazione ?
<Chronos> Peace- sì ovviamente, aspetta che accedo a kde e ti disco il consumo di ram quando sta fermo
<OverMe> ml, qualsiasi cosa sia immagino che non sia ubuntu ufficiale
<ml> si ma logicamente  a me serve sia ubuntu 10.01 si a su linpus
<ml> 10.04 scusa
<Chronos> Peace- 410MB a secco
<Peace-> Chronos: no
<Peace-> Chronos: non va bene
<Peace-> Chronos: ci credo che ti sbrega la batteria
<Peace-> troppa roba
<Peace-> Chronos: a secco a me sta sui 160
<Chronos> Peace- e ci credo anche io, fluxbox sta a 100MB, differenza notevole :-)
<Peace-> Chronos: ok leggi questo con molta attenzione
<Peace-> Chronos: tieni a mente che se qualche cosa non dovesse funzionare come prima
<Peace-> Chronos: tipo dolphin o amarok sai come tornare indiestro
<ml> OverMe: ho qualche speranza?
<Peace-> Chronos: sono modifiche a file di configurazione
<Peace-> Chronos: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/trick-faster-kubuntu/
<Chronos> Peace- tranquillo vengo da anni di modifiche a windows, ci ho preso confidenza con queste cose e al dover tornare indietro :P
<OverMe> ml, se hai gnome si, se hai kde non lo so
<Peace-> Chronos: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png
<Peace-> Chronos: vedi che kde prende pure 102 mega
<ml> ho gnome si dimmi
<OverMe> ml, gconftool-2 --type bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed true                 <-- così diventa mancino
<OverMe> ml, gconftool-2 --type bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed false                 <-- così diventa destro
<ml> tutta la riga devo metterla nel terminale da "gcon .....................a true"   ?
<OverMe> si
<SirX> ti puoi fermare pure a metà se vuoi eh
<ml> ok grazie quindi è una cosa di gnome!, altra domanda si puo avere ubuntu con kde?
<OverMe> scarica e installa kubuntu
<Peace-> Chronos: tieni a mente che dolphin potrebbe rompere le scatole perche è legato a nepomuck , basta disabilitare il panello info
<Peace-> Chronos: se disabiliti tutte quelle cose ...
<Chronos> Peace- ora a secco sta a 455 o.O
<Peace-> Chronos: cmq testa un po i programmmi se ti sembra che abbiano problemi riattiva
<Chronos> anzi scusa 399
<Peace-> Chronos: avvia il monitor di sistema
<Peace-> Chronos: killa tutti i nepomuk
<Chronos> Peace- non ce ne è nemmeno uno!
<Peace-> Chronos: ok allora fami uno screenshot
<Peace-> Chronos: devi capire che cosa è che ti consuma cosi tanta memoria
<Peace-> Chronos: vediamo chi ne occupa di pi
<Peace-> Chronos: ordina sendo il consumo di ram
<Chronos> Peace- devo ordinare con memoria o memoria condivisa?
<Peace-> Chronos: memori
<Peace-> normale
<Peace-> Chronos: cosa è che ti consuma
<Peace-> Chronos:  http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/plasma-desktopOt5006.jpg
<Chronos> Peace- un attimo che ti mando lo screenshot ;-)
<Chronos> Peace- http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8868/schermata1wb.png
<Chronos> Peace- quelli che non vedi lì, hanno la parte della memoria vuota
<Peace-> Chronos: fammi vedere il carico del sistema
<Chronos> Peace- http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/6451/schermata2o.png
<Peace-> Chronos: ma hai 4 giga figlio mio ....mado'
<Chronos> Peace- sì ma è la batteria ad essere andata infatti, come dicevo poco fa...
<Peace-> Chronos: guarda dallos screenn non si vede proprio tutto
<Peace-> Chronos: cmq è evidente che si sono troppoi servizi aperti
<Chronos> Peace- sarebbe solo da sapere quali chiudere e quali no. putroppo non so cosa fanno i diversi servizi
<Peace-> Chronos: tipo bluedevil
<Peace-> Chronos: hai il bluetooth ?
<Chronos> Peace- sì, ma non lo uso quindi è un servizio per me completamente inutile...l'unica cosa è che la scheda wireless gestisce bluetooth e wifi...potrebbe essere un problema?
<Peace-> Chronos: no no puo disabilitae il bludevi l da
<Peace-> systemsettings
<Peace-> ma anche altre cose
<Peace-> guarda qui
<Chronos> Peace- ora che sono passato a wicd, il servizio "NetworkManager User Setting Service" si può disabilitare, vero?
<Peace-> Chronos: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/plasma-desktopTf5006.jpg
<Peace-> Chronos: prova ma non credo
<Chronos> Peace- no infatti non si può...ma lì è disabilitato ogni servizio?
<Peace-> Chronos: ah io ho ucciso kded4
<Peace-> Chronos: e allora...
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ma tu no lo fare
<Chronos> Peace- assassino! No io non lo faccio, so a malapena di cosa stiamo parlando, non faccio azzardi :P
<Peace-> Chronos: tu puoi gestire un po tutti i servizi
<Peace-> e killarli per vedere l effetto che fa
<Peace-> poi decidi se avviarli o no
<Peace-> fabio quin era iruscito a scendere sotto i 100 mega
<Chronos> Peace- io qua più killo servizi più la memoria sale  :P
<Peace-> Chronos: guarda devi vedere chi consuma e cosa
<Peace-> io ho 200mega ora
<Peace-> con tutte le porcherie che uso
<Peace-> se togli per esempio klipper
<Peace-> guadagni
<Peace-> se togli le varie stronzate tipo kmix
<Peace-> che serve solo relativamente visot che puoi salvare le impostazioni
<Peace-> e cambiare con alsamixer guadagni ancora
<Peace-> devi un po smanettare
<Chronos> ci sono certi servizi che non mi è nemmeno chiaro a cosa servono: tipo assistente alle notifiche
<Chronos> bah
<Peace-> Chronos: killalo e vedi che succede
<Peace-> :D
<panda> .. il pannello .. le finestre ...
<Peace-> Chronos: al massimo riavvi la sessione
<Peace-> Chronos: cmq dopo aver fatto le modifche di quella rticolo
<Peace-> Chronos: hai riavviato ?
<Steeler> Chronos, ma che OS è ?
<Peace-> Steeler: è kubuntu con stile ms
<Peace-> :S
<Chronos> Peace- no no, ho solo avviato ksysguard con kdesudo e mi ha caricato quella grafica lì, sennò sto con aria...più che altro noto ora che ci sono gli effetti grafici attivi: dici che bruciano quelli? :P
<Steeler> cigo
<Steeler> figo
<Peace-> Chronos: mah io ho gli effetti
<Peace-> Chronos: e sto sui 200
<Peace-> con 2 o 3 programmi aperti
<Peace-> e porcherie di contorno
<Peace-> per me hai della roba che non serve a una mazza
<Peace-> che sta runnando sotto
<Peace-> 400 mega all aviio è oscenita
<Chronos> Peace- questo è evidente, il problema è capire cosa :P
<Peace-> Chronos: cosa vuoi da quello screen io non riesco a capire
<Peace-> Chronos: ma che kubuntu hai ?
<Peace-> Chronos: 10.10^
<Peace-> Chronos: guarda qui ho konqueror diverse finestre aperte e ho meno del tuo consumo
<Peace-> Chronos: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<Chronos> Peace- ho 10.10 sì
<Chronos> Peace- e cosa è che mi insozza non riesco a capirlo...però c'è un discreto numero di cose che hanno la scheda memoria vuota...non è che consumano e ksysguard non lo vede?
<Peace-> Chronos: sta a te capire ... io ti ho detto kde non puo consumare cosi tanto di default
<Chronos> Peace scusa una cosa: ma su akonadisrc devo commentare tutto o solo istances?
<Peace-> ci sono troppe cose che ciucciano
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<stradade> ciao
<spiller821> Over me
<spiller821> ci sei?
<spiller821> ti va di continuare?
<frigovuoto> ciao
<frigovuoto> aiuto
<frigovuoto> A job is pending on /dev/sdb1
<frigovuoto> ho creato un dvd finnix ma non so che fare non lo so usare
<frigovuoto> http://img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc01614sh.jpg/
<frigovuoto> con finnix sono arrivato ad avere una cosa tipo:  root@tty1 e aspettava istruzioni cosa posso fare per ripristinare?
<OverMe> frigovuoto, ti avevo detto cosa fare
<OverMe> un fsck /dev/sdb1 (se sdb1 è la partizione di linux)
<frigo_su_live> azz il live la connessione fa schifo
<frigo_su_live> ciao over , oltre a questo:  un fsck /dev/sdb1 (se sdb1 è la partizione di linux)  hai detto altro?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> <OverMe> frigovuoto, ti avevo detto cosa fare
<frigo_su_live> si ho creato finnix e parte bene stavolta fungw
<frigo_su_live> funge
<OverMe> quindi?
<frigo_su_live> c'è un menu che mi chiede se andare in 32bit o 64  o verificare hardaware
<frigo_su_live> se vado in 32bit  mi porta
<frigo_su_live> ad un prompt tipo:   root@tty1
<frigo_su_live> e da li che devo inserire questo :  un fsck /dev/sdb1 (se sdb1 è la partizione di linux)  ?
<OverMe> fsck /dev/sdb1
<frigo_su_live> e poi nientaltro? ci provo?
<OverMe> segui le indicazioni a schermo se trova qualcosa da correggere
<OverMe> anzi, da un fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<OverMe> *dai
<frigo_su_live> ok me lo copio grazie
<frigo_su_live> a dopo
<frigOvuotO_> ok over ha funzionato!!!
<frigOvuotO_> grande e grazie!
<OverMe> bene
<alo21> slave a tutti
<alo21> quanto può contenere un file di testo semplice?
<alo21> aiuto!!
<Peace-> non è una domanda prettamente inerente al supporto
<Peace-> mi spiace
<alo21> Peace-: in che senso?
<Peace-> alo21: hai un problema con ubuntu , ==> chiedi
<Peace-> alo21: hai un problema di conoscenza informatica ==>googla
<alo21> ho sviluppato un programma che mi salva dei numeri in un file però anche se il programma continua salvare nel file il file rimane sempre di 2 GibB. Come mai?
<alo21> *GiB
<Peace-> alo21: scusami ma ti sembra un problema di ubuntu ? non ti va un programma? non ti va una periferica ?
<Peace-> alo21: sara un prolbema del tuo programma no?
<alo21> Peace-: potrebbe essere..
<alo21> Peace-: ora ti spiego
<alo21> ho creato un programma che crea delle combinazioni tra vari numeri
<Peace-> !chat | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danuiz> 'sera
<danuiz> qualcuno di voi ha risolto il problema del touchpad su kubuntu 10.10?
<Peace-> danuiz: touchpad problem ?
<Peace-> a me funziona perfetto
<danuiz> azz
<danuiz> a me non da segnali di vita
<Peace-> senza fare nulla per altro
<danuiz> ora non saprei manco dirti se ha mai funzionato
<danuiz> oggi ho provato a usarlo senza mouse esterno e mi sono accorto dello scazzo
<Peace-> devi vedere su internet se c'è un metodo
<Peace-> o se è rotto
<danuiz> credimi che ho già frugato un sacco di forum
<danuiz> no rotto non è rotto sicuro :)
<Peace-> come hai cercato ?
<Peace-> hai inserito il tuo dispositivo ?
<danuiz> si
<danuiz> preso dal dmesg
<Peace-> e quale è il tuo dispositivo?
<danuiz> [    7.975718] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9
<danuiz> eccolo qua
<Peace-> abituati a dare pii inforazioni all inizio
<Peace-> è uno scazzo chiedere tutto ...
<danuiz> ah ok
<danuiz> pensavo fosse un problema più generico
<danuiz> :)
<Peace-> non è mai generico
<danuiz> vedo
<Peace-> danuiz: udo tpconfig --info
<Peace-> danuiz: cmq pare un bug del kernel
<danuiz> azz
<OverMe> non per mancanza di fiducia eh, ma non è che hai disattivato il touch col tastino?
<danuiz> ehehh no OverMe
<Peace-> danuiz: che kernel hai ?
<danuiz> umm
<Peace-> danuiz: con questo dovrebbe andare 2.6.35
<danuiz> 2.6.35-28-generic
<Peace-> danuiz: prova a selezionare un altro kernel
<danuiz> possibile siano i driver nvidia a dar fastidio?
<Peace-> danuiz: dal grub seleziona qualche versione prev
<Peace-> precedente
<Peace-> danuiz: non saprei
<danuiz> io di solito le poto le precedenti
<danuiz> mi pare ho la 35-27
<Peace-> danuiz: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/LLXmLpOvaNidGvtnohaA
<danuiz> ma dava lo stesso problema
<Peace-> danuiz: qui dice che upgrading to 2.6.35 works
<Peace-> quindi ..
<Peace-> una versione del kernel 35 lavora
<Peace-> vai a sapere quale
<danuiz> eheheheh
<danuiz> il bello è quello
<Peace-> danuiz: installi il primo
<Peace-> e vai avanti con le manine
<Peace-> al massimo pialli
<danuiz> eh si
<danuiz> ora vado a tentativi
<danuiz> provo con -22
<Peace-> danuiz: io proverei con il primo
<danuiz> umm ok
<danuiz> riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<danuiz> grazie per ora :)
<danuiz> eccomi
<danuiz> Peace-: non è un problema di kernel
<danuiz> praticamente se lasci il touchpad disabilitato da windows così rimane su kubuntu
<danuiz> e poi non c'è verso di riabilitarlo
<Peace-> danuiz: ossia è un problema di kernel
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> danuiz: perche il kernel non resetta la periferica
<danuiz> umm dici?
<Peace-> nn riesce ad utilizzarla correttametne
<Peace-> certe che è un problema di kernel
<Peace-> l utente che dovrebbe fare?
<danuiz> vabbè almeno abbiamo scoperto il problema
<Peace-> si beh è una cosa comune
<Peace-> per esempio ho una atheros che se riavvi torppo spesso il pc si infratta
<Peace-> non va
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> l unica maniera epr farla andare con quel driver è fare un reset elettrico
<Peace-> completo allora si resetta e va.. :S
<Peace-> con driver madwifi invece questa cosa non succede
<danuiz> azz
<Peace-> la mia stampante non va se ha hp://usb
<Peace-> invece se ha il contrario va
<Peace-> e non frezza..
<danuiz> anche io ho un atheros pci su un desktop
<danuiz> non ti dico il casino
<danuiz> ora è ok ma quando la usavo su debian che casino
<danuiz> visto che ci sono frugo un po' se riesco a far andare i tasti fn
<danuiz> di suo prende solo la luminosità vedo
<Peace-> danuiz: xev ti dice se vanno ma non sono associati
<danuiz> umm
<newlife> totopalma: ciauz
<ML> ubuntu 10.04 come faccio a cercare un testo contenuto in un documento?
<Peace-> ML: in che senso
<danuiz> umm forse ho pastrocchiato troppo :D
<ML> metti una cartella che contiene 100 file , i file sonon numerati supponiamo                    a.doc                  b.odt                 c.xls         e cosi via, i file sono tanti però io so che in un file che non ricordo il nome (perchè ripeto sono tanti ) contiene la parola GATTO, io allora devo cercare la parola gatto e ilcomputer devedarmi  la lista di tutti i file che contengonon la parola GATTO
<ML> mi sono spiegato?
<danuiz> grep -l GATTO ?
<danuiz> grep -l GATTO *
<danuiz> intendi questo?
<Peace-> ML:  for file in *; do  cat "$file" | grep -i NOMEPAROLADACERCARE  && echo "$file  contiene la parola cercata" ; done
<ML> boh non so cosa significa grep, e poi non necessariamente devo usare il terminali, anche io vorrei nn usarlo in questo caso
<ML> la cartella, contiene anche sottodirectory e per assurdo potrebbbe essere su un server ho su un computer intero
<Peace-> non ho voglia :)
<danuiz> ahahahh
<seawolf> in kde nepomuk fa proprio quello che dici ML
<danuiz> qui si parte da una cartella e tra poco si finisce a frugare su box remote :D
<danuiz> comunque per le sottodirectory basta che vai di -r con grep :)
<Aswini> ciao a tutti
<danuiz> vado
<danuiz> ciao Peace- e grazie :)
<ML> seawolf: posso installarlo in ubuntu nepomuk?
<seawolf> non conviene,è alla base di kde
<ML> allora abbandono ubuntu e vado in kde
<seawolf> ottima mossa :D
<ML> seawolf: ma è come il ricerca di windows 7? anche quello trova tutto
<seawolf> cerca in tutto quello che gli fai indicizzare ,pdf file di testo video foto,puoi usare etichette per catalogare e commentare qualsiasi file
<ML> è questo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepomuk_%28KDE%29   ?
<seawolf> sì
<ML> costo di 17 milioni di euro di cui 11,5 finanziati dall'Unione Europea ?
<seawolf> se hai video con subtitle ,presto sarà disponibile la ricerca di frasi dentro al video e ti propone il video dal punto in cui pronunciano la frase
<ML> perchè ubuntu non lo utilizza? da wikipedia sembrerebbe che sia open source?
<K99Brain> ML, se vuoi kde, c'è kubuntu
<ML> quindi non devo installare niente?
<K99Brain> !kubuntu | ML
<ubot-it> ML: Kubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ | Guida a Kubuntu: http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<ML> seawolf: da quanto tempo esiste nepomuk ?
<seawolf> da kde 4,che funziona bene meno :)
<seawolf> il famoso desktop semantico
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<Peace-> seawolf: che succhia un sacco di risorse
<Peace-> per un pc recente non fa una piega
<seawolf> e be sì
<Peace-> per un pc dove girava xp o vista xD beh...
<Peace-> non è il massimo
<Peace-> seawolf: tra parentesi ho scoperto come velocizzare kde ancora di piu xD
<seawolf> Peace- sai niente se metteranno firfox4 sulla kubuntu 10.10 ?
<Peace-> seawolf: io gia ce l ho
<Peace-> seawolf: scaricato il tar
<Peace-> scompattato
<Peace-> runnato
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<seawolf> sì pure io però non ho l'integrazione con dolphin il famoso firefox-kde-support
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> non va?
<Peace-> zicuro ?
<seawolf> quando salvo o apro file,appare il browser in gtk
<Peace-> seawolf: beh mi sa che quello è normale
<Peace-> visto che è un applicazione gtk
<Peace-> apri upload file dovrebbe esser sempre in gtk
<Peace-> magari non ti carica il coso li
<Peace-> che lo fa sembrare dolohin
<seawolf> con ff 3.6 subentra firefox-kde-support e appare dolphin minimale come in rekonq ad esempio
<Peace-> fai uno screenshot
<Peace-> seawolf: mi sa ch enon è dolphin minimale
<Peace-> ma la solita finestrella con un tema apposito
<Peace-> oxygen-gtk
<Peace-> appunto
<Peace-> che pare proprio qt invece è gtk camuffato xD
<seawolf> Peace- ha tutte le funzionalità di dolphin
<Peace-> seawolf: fai un po lo screenshot
<seawolf> ok,devo riavviare ff3.6 e rinominare varie dir
<seawolf> ecco Peace- http://imagebin.org/144567
<Celebrimbore> salve. c'è un alternativa a chm2pdf? mi da errore nel convertire i file chm
<Peace-> seawolf: mmm sembra proiprio quella buona
<seawolf> Peace- conosci un modo di far salvare la password del account google a gwenview ?
<seawolf> per l'esportazione delle foto su picassa
<Peace-> seawolf: perche nonte le salva?
<Peace-> seawolf: kwallet non va?
<Peace-> :S
<seawolf> sì va,è in funzione per kmail etc
<Peace-> seawolf: a te va ksnaptshot esporta in picasa?
<seawolf> no
<Peace-> seawolf: 4.6.1?
<seawolf> sì,se ti ricordi ho pure provato a compilarlo con la tua guide per git
<Peace-> seawolf: non ricordavo
<Peace-> seawolf: maledetto picasa era tanto comodo
<Peace-> cmq è proprio un bug dei kipipluting
<Peace-> plugin
<yankeee> come faccio ad aggiornare firefox alla versione 4?
<enzotib> yankeee: non è nei repo, non diamo supporto, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<yankeee> ok
<metal_> bella a tutti sapete dirmi un applicazione di gestioni canzoni per ipod ?????
<Steeler> metal_, ce ne sono 2 su ubuntu software center, una non funziona, non mi ricordo qual'è quella che funziona; quindi provale ambedue
<metal_> ok grazie
<Steeler> metal_, suoni ?
<metal_> sto imparando la chitarra tu
<Steeler> metal_, sono chitarrista
<metal_> yeah \m/
<metal_> bella a tutti sapete dirmi un applicazione di gestioni canzoni per ipod ?????
<Peace-> amarok
<metal_> dici a me ??
<Peace-> si
<metal_> Peace- oltre a quello ?
<metal_> bella un programma per gestione ipod ?
<metal_> bella un programma per gestione ipod ?
<metal_> PaoloRotolo, bella un programma per gestione ipod ?
<Roby_> metal_, gestore ipod
<metal_> si
<Roby_> si chiama così
<metal_> a no quello non funziona
<metal_> poi
<Roby_> come no
<metal_> ce ne sono altri
<metal_> gia
<Roby_> va alla grande
<metal_> a me non mi trova l'ipod
<metal_> o.O
<Roby_> gli hai detto il modello ?
<metal_> sisi
<Roby_> bo, strano
<metal_> ok grazie comunque bella
<OverMe> oh hi
<ZNC> ciao, amicos && amicas
<glpiana> ola
<drox> Salve chi mi spiega come mai ubuntu 10.10 non mi da più la notifica degli aggiornamenti?
<drox> ad attivare  manualmente gestore aggiornamenti mi dice avanzamento parziale o annulla normale?
<salvatore6420> hello everybody
<salvatore6420> anybody knows why
<OverMe> salvatore6420, siamo in un canale italiano
<salvatore6420> ubuntu :)))
<salvatore6420> grazie
<salvatore6420> scusate nn me ne ero reso xconto
<salvatore6420> meglio così
<salvatore6420> no volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa
<salvatore6420> darmi una mano con ununtu unity per netbook
<salvatore6420> ho un problema all'avvio
<salvatore6420> e allo spegnimento
<salvatore6420> in entrabe le fasi mi vengono segnalati degli errori di rendering
<salvatore6420> e altri di altro tipo
<salvatore6420> il sistema funziona bene
<salvatore6420> ma comunque
<salvatore6420> è abbastanza fastidioso
<salvatore6420> ogni volta vedersi tutti qst errori
<thedead91> ciao ragazzi
<thedead91> mi è stato proposto di aiutare a un corso su come fare "hacking" di linux, quindi si parla di quali falle sono etc, però sono un po' in crisi perchè devo fare un corso livello base quindi volevo chiedervi se magari conoscete qualche manualino da cui prender spunto per permettere alla gente di metter mano su alcune falle reali in linux. avete suggerimenti? :)
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un film dvd che ha il formato .iso
<alessandro_> posso aprirlo con monta archivi
<alessandro_> e guardarlo?
<alessandro_> ?
<Peace-> alessandro_: probabilmente si
<alessandro_> probabilmente oppure si può fare?
<Peace-> alessandro_: installa acetone
<Peace-> alessandro_: o cerca in interente acetone iso
<Peace-> internet
<alessandro_> ma con acetone iso posso anche provare sofware iso che si installano in windows?
<Peace-> alessandro_: no
<Peace-> alessandro_: monta l immagine e basta
<Peace-> il software ovviamente non gira su linux perche è un altro tipo di piattaforma
<Peace-> per fare quello
<Peace-> devi usare wine
<Peace-> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Cyanide_> ciao
<Cyanide_> vorrei capire se è normale che il processo nm-applet mi occupi 574MB di memoria e perché
<michaelmyers> buonasera
<rove> buonasera
<michaelmyers> ciao
<jester-> sera
<michaelmyers> per me e' la prima volta
<rove> qualcuo sa se ubuntu 10.10 ha problemi con gli hd sata?
<jester-> c'è sempre una prima volta
<rove> *ops qualcuno
<michaelmyers> sento molto parlare di gente che scarica con irc ma non ci capisco molto a dire il vero...
<jester-> rove: mai dato problemi con i sata, cosa ti capita
<jester-> michaelmyers: questo non è un canale per scaricare
<michaelmyers> ops
<michaelmyers> ma se ho problemi con ubuntu posso chiedere giusto?
<rove> ho installato ubuntu su un pc su cui girava ancora la cara vecchia 8.04 su un hd ide, vabbè ho comprato un hd sata da mezzo tera e ho installato la 10.10 da usb
<rove> ma al boot non parte
<rove> ho provato a togliere quiet e splash dal grub ma non mi avvia il gdm (supponendo che sia ancora quello :D) ora la sto aggiornando da linea di comando nella speranza che qualcosa vada O.o
<jester-> rove: non è che avvii l'hd usb e hai grib sil disco interno?
<jester-> o viceversa?
<rove> ho tolto il disco usb ovviamente e l'ho installando facendo una partizione unica + la swap
<rove> quindi il grub dovrebbe essere solo quello
<jester-> rove:  lo vedi il menu di grub al boot
<rove> yes
<jester-> hai un solo hd ?
<rove> no, ho anche l'altro IDE che avevo prima
<rove> dici che faccia casino col vecchio grub?
<rove> prima mi diceva (credo dmesg) "ureadahead process killed... bla bla bla"
<jester-> rove: nessun casino ma l'installer mette grib di defualt sul primo hd e quello devi avviare al boot. di solito è il sata che viene visto cme sda
<jester-> rove: sempre che non sia venuta un'installazione farlocca controlla che al boot parta il data e non l'ide
<jester-> il sata*
<jester-> rove: prova anche a reinstallare grub http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<rove> sì sì, parte quello giusto e infatti mi trovo il  kernel della 10.10 e sotto tutti gli altri kernel dell'hd IDE(Ubuntu 8.04), cmq aspetto finisca di fare gli aggiornamenti e ti dico
<michaelmyers> non so se puo' essere utile ma io nella mia ignoranza ho risolto installando da sinaptyc "grub2" prima mi vedeva un solo sistema operativo adesso ne vede  4
<jester-> michaelmyers: nella 10.10 grub2 è di serie
<michaelmyers> scusa ahahahhaha so' ignorantello
<michaelmyers> a me e' capitato con macbuntu
<jester-> nessuno nasce imparato
<michaelmyers> jester non riesco a comprendere come si installano i pacchetti targz o robe simili
<michaelmyers> vorrei impararlo visto che in deb e' troppo facile
<michaelmyers> una qualche guida online?
<rove> jester-:scusa, io sono rimasto al vecchio grub come cultura è normale che editando la riga de grub ci siano opzioni come "insmod part_msdos" o set root='(hd1,msdos2)'
<rove> io non ho niente di msdos su queste robe
<rove> ops su questo pc :D
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-24
<rove> michaelmyers: di solito la guida la trovi direttamente dentro il .tar.gz(file README o simili), o dal sito ufficiale degli sviluppatori del programma che hai  scaricato
<Carlin0> michaelmyers, *tar.gz è semplicemente un formato compresso che può contenere qualsiasi cosa , normalmente dopo scompattato se è qualcosa di installabile trovi un file readme o install con le istruzioni
<jester-> michaelmyers: targz è un file compresso tipo zip, quindi dentro ci puo essere di tutto, se c'è un sorgete si compila, seguendo le indicazioni del readme, e si installa ma è fortemente sconsigliato installare da sorgenti
<Carlin0> lol :D
<jester-> michaelmyers: installando da sorgenti si ha un sistema non monitorizzato
<michaelmyers> capisco
<jester-> hihihi
<rove> io ho usato gentoo per un annetto e lì si compilava e basta :D poi mi sono rotto i maroni.... :D
<Carlin0> michaelmyers, se installo da sorgenti cerco di creare un pacchetto deb con checkinstall che ne rende anche più facile l'eventuale rimozione
<jester-> eh
<michaelmyers> ragazzi questa cosa della chat di supporto ad ubuntu e' il massimo adesso mi sentiro' meno solo, grazie a tutti e arrivederci al prossimo intoppo buona continuazione e buona notte ciaooo
<jester-> rove: e scommetto che non hai notato differenze di prestazioni far compilare e da deb
<jester-> far/fra
<rove> beh è un po' più velocetto (poco niente), più che altro fa figo dire "io uso gentoo"
<rove> :D
<jester-> già
<rove> beh diciamo che è una rogna per ogni aggiornamento importante, tipo i passaggi di versione tra un programma e l'altro: quarantamila manuali da leggere ogni volta!
<rove> comunque tornando al mio problema, continua a darmi problemi
<jester-> rove: di prassi si prova a reinstallare grub su sda e poi accertarsi che la boot parta il sata
<rove> già fatto
<jester-> se non sortisce effetti sipensa ad altro
<rove> ho provato pure a staccare fisicamente l'ide
<jester-> se andava la 8.4 a maggior ragione dovrebbe andare la 10.10
<jester-> rove: controllato md5sum della iso prima masterizzare?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rove> allora il grub va, faccio partire la ubuntu 10.10, se faccio andare la splash-screen mi fa vedere la scritta ubuntu con tutti i 5 punti rossi, senza splash screen(togliendo le opzioni quiet e splash dal grub) mi fa arrivare al login senza grafica
<jester-> rove: altra prova: partire con recovery e poi da tty con supprto rete fare un apt-get update e un apt-get dist upgrade
<rove> come se il gdm non partisse
<jester-> rove: oppure, smore da recovery provare ad usare la modailtà sicura
<jester-> sempre/smore
<jester-> rove: che scheda video monta ilpc
<jester-> rove: secondo me è un probelma di xorg ma con safe mode dovrebbe avviare la graifica
<rove> novità: il safe mode non parte! ;P mi dice che il /dev/disk/by-uuyd/blablabla non esiste
<rove> provo a metterci il device vecchio stile
<stevr1it> sale, ho il microfono interno di questo acer aspire che non va, ho ubuntu 10.10 ed ho provato già alsamixer. cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> stevr1it, sul mio acer ho risolto installando pavucontrol
<jester-> rove: al grub pigia e, invece di uidd bla bal bla metti =/dev/sda1  se l'os sta sulla prima partizione
<stevr1it> è installato
<stevr1it> Carlin0, è già installato
<Carlin0> stevr1it, e hai provato a cambiare la porta del microfono ?
<stevr1it> Carlin0,  no come faccio?
<Carlin0> stevr1it, Applicazioni → Audio e video  → Regolazione del volume Pulseaudio → scegli la cartella ingressi
<Carlin0> stevr1it, e li puoi cambiare le porte del microfono
<stevr1it> Carlin0, non ho audio e video sotto appòlicazioni
<stevr1it> sdcusa
<stevr1it> certo ora guardo
<Carlin0> stevr1it, io ho la 10.04 ma non credo sia molto differente
<stevr1it> Carlin0, non ho regolazione del volume
<stevr1it> trovato
<Carlin0> stevr1it, sei sicuro di aver installato pavucontrol ?
<stevr1it> si scusa
<stevr1it> Carlin0, scusa ma dove la cambiuo le prote dell'audio?
<Carlin0> la cartella ingressi ...
<stevr1it> Carlin0, non ho l apossibilità di cambiar ele porte
<stevr1it> Carlin0, se intendi nel profilo , ho già provato di tutto
<Carlin0> stevr1it, aspè ti faccio vedere il mio
<Carlin0> stevr1it, → http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/945/schermataregolazionedel.png
<rove>  jester-:non so perché ma ora il filesafe va
<stevr1it> Carlin0, io non ce l'ho
<rove>  jester-:e di scheda vide ho una nVidia 7100 GS
<Carlin0> !info pavucontrol
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Carlin0> eppure è lo stesso pacchetto stevr1it ...
<kalibro20> ciao a tutti
<stevr1it> Carlin0, non ho l apossibilità di cambiar ele porte
<Carlin0> posta una schermata stevr1it
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stevr1it> Carlin0, http://imagebin.org/144617
<Carlin0> stevr1it, in basso dove hai tutti i dispositivi seleziona tutti tranne i monitor
<stevr1it> Carlin0, non cambia nulla
<Carlin0> stevr1it, è stranissimo è lo stesso pacchetto ma il tuo ha meno opzioni
<stevr1it> Carlin0,  vero
<Carlin0> aspè proviamo ancora una cosa
<Carlin0> stevr1it, prova a disinstallare il pavucontrol che hai e a installare quello che scarichi da qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pavucontrol
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> Carlin0, scaricato , come lo installo?
<Carlin0> stevr1it, cliccando sopra non ti da l'opzione apri con gdebi ?
<stevr1it> Carlin0, no ho dovuto scaricare la versione tar , ora pè instalalto
<Carlin0> ma che versione tar...
<stevr1it> Carlin0, http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/pavucontrol/#installation
<Carlin0> stevr1it, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pavucontrol al fondo di questa pagina .....
<Carlin0> sownload pavucontrol
<Carlin0> download
<stevr1it> Carlin0, ho maverick
<Carlin0> stevr1it, lo so...
<Carlin0> ma quello di maverick non ha l'opzione per cambiare le porte
<stevr1it> ahhh
<rove>  jester-:sembro aver risolto installando i driver proprietari della scheda vide nvidia, anche se si è disconnesso, grazie dell'aiuto comunque
<stevr1it> dammi un minuto
<Carlin0> fai
<Carlin0> ma scarica da quel link se no è inutile
<stevr1it> Carlin0, lo sto installando speriamo
<stevr1it> Carlin0, identico a prima
<stevr1it> ed ho installato lucyd
<Carlin0> ma infatti il pacchetto è lo stesso , non capisco perchè risulti diverso da me a te
<stevr1it> Carlin0, provo con quello epr karmic?
<Carlin0> stevr1it, no ...
<stevr1it> Carlin0, magari hai altre cose installate
<stevr1it> ho edubuntu 10.10 che sia qeusto?
<Carlin0> stevr1it, non saprei.... ultima cosa e poi molo perchè non so + che pesci pigliare...
<stevr1it> dimmi
<Carlin0> alsamixer non è che per caso ti da la colonna mic con sotto 2 M
<stevr1it> gusardo
<Carlin0> tipo MM
<stevr1it> no solo mix boost ma non mic
<stevr1it> o mm
<stevr1it> no
<Carlin0> hai 00 ?
<stevr1it> guardo
<stevr1it> Carlin0, si ma non si alza per nulla
<stevr1it> Carlin0, ne ho tre per essere precisi con 00 ,
<stevr1it> Carlin0, scusami non ho 00 ma 00 è i livello
<Carlin0> per togliere MM premi il tasto m per alzare le frecce
<stevr1it> Carlin0, se premo m scompaiiono gli 00 e appaiono mm ma non si alza nulla con le frecce in su, passa in off
<Carlin0> non lascia 00
<Carlin0> mi spiace stevr1it non ho altre idee ...
<stevr1it> Carlin0, nemmeno io credimi
<Carlin0> stevr1it, puoi provare a postare nel forum
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Carlin0> o a fare una ricerca ...
<stevr1it> notte ora vado a nanna, ciao
<vuln> ciao ragazzi
<V3NOM> buon giorno a tutti
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<cip> buon giorno
<cip> ma nei repo non c'è ancora mozilla 4
<glpiana> cip, no e per maverick dubito mai ci sarà
<cip> glpiana, come mai?
<glpiana> cip, perchè la versione di maverick è la 3.6
<glpiana> la 4 ci sarà in natty
<cip> capito
<cip> grazie glp
<ML> cosa significa "nukare" in informatica ?
<glpiana> !chat | ML
<ubot-it> ML: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<user__> buongiorno, ieri sno tornato a installare ubuntu nel mio pc, e adesso non mi va il wifi, non s'accende il bottone dellamia hp pavillion, é una scheda di rete atheros, che posso fare?
<glpiana> user__, apri un terminale e scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | user__
<ubot-it> user__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user__> si
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584701/
<user__> qui sra
<user__> *sta
<glpiana> user__, ora scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<user__> si
<glpiana> user__, dopo scrivi di nuovo rfkill list
<glpiana> user__, prima di mettere su pastebin dai anche il comando: sudo iwlist scan
<user__> ok
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584706/
<glpiana> user__, non  ha funzionato. guarda se hai un tasto o una sequenza di tasti da premere per accenderla
<glpiana> io intanto mi piglio un caffè
<user__> si, c'e il tasto, pero si accende e si spegne rapidamente jeje DX
<omargeek> controlla la disponibilita' di driver aggiuntivi
<user__> a ver
<user__> vediamo, come lo faccio?
<omargeek> Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver aggiuntivi
<nicotano> buongiorno
<user__> a ver
<user__> solo mi esce il driver della ati
<user__> pero del wifi niente
<user__> non c'e nessuno che possa aiutarmi :/?
<glpiana> <user__> si, c'e il tasto, pero si accende e si spegne rapidamente jeje DX <----
<user__> o.o?
<glpiana> user__, nel terminale scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<user__> ssi
<glpiana> user__, dopodichè usa il tasto, magari più di una volta. poi copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584722/
<glpiana> user__, dammi l'output di lsmod
<user__> vediamo
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584725/
<glpiana> user__, scrivi: sudo rmmod ath9k
<glpiana> dimmi se dice qualcosa
<user__> si
<glpiana> user__, metti su pastebin allora
<user__> no no, ti dicevo que si lo vado a fare, disgraziatamente non 'e uscito niente
<user__> >.<
<glpiana> user__, meglio che non sia uscito niente
<glpiana> user__, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe ath9k
<user__> si
<user__> faccio
<user__> niente :/
<glpiana> user__, oki, ora scrivi: dmesg | tail               e metti su pastebin
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584729/
<glpiana> user__, scirvi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> *scrivi
<user__> vado
<user__> non fa niente
<glpiana> user__, ora scrivi: iwconfig    e metti su pastebin
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584730/
<glpiana> user__, oki, ora dai sudo iwlist scan
<user__> ok
<user__> faccio
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584733/
<glpiana> user__, oki, ora va. provala
<user__> si
<user__> niente, il maledetto bottone, si mette azzurro un secondo e poi torna rosso
<user__> Dxx
<glpiana> user__, fregatene un attimo del colore del bottone
<glpiana> non è che sai che sei in rete per un colore, te ne accorgi perchè riesci a navigare
<user__> e che cuando cerco le reti wifi
<user__> mi dice, sconesso
<user__> Dx
<glpiana> user__, stacca il cavo anzitutto e poi prova a connetterti alla tua rete
<user__> si
<user__> adesso vengo
<OverMe> :O
<user_1> sono tornato
<user_1> il wifi funziona solo se vado al wifi radar, in cambio s gli dó al bottone, non fa niente
<user_1> pero che vai a fa, meglio cosí che niente
<glpiana> user_1, non ho capito nulla
<user_1> che il wifi funziona
<glpiana> ah bon
<user_1> quenado utilizzo il programma " wifi radar"
<user_1> pero se provo a farlo automaticamente, premendo il bottone del pc, non funziona
<user_1> pero meglio questo, che niente
<user_1> *quando
<user_1> adesso, funziona pure l'automatico xd, incredibile!
<glpiana> bene
<user_1> grazie mille glpiana
<user_1> suppongo, che al configurare una wifi, il computer passa a funzionare automaticamente e senza problemi
<fabri> Ciao a tutti, forse non sono in topic, ma io ho aggiunto il ppa del mozilla daily... ora però, con l'uscita di ff4, mi continua ad aggiornare una beta13... ne sapete qualcosa?
<glpiana> !chat | fabri
<ubot-it> fabri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<user_1> io pure ho aggiunto il ppa, pero non si aggiorna il firefox d
<user_1> *xd
<jiraya> salve a tutti
<jiraya> come posso modificare il layout della tastiera da terminale_
<jiraya> ho provato
<jiraya> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<jiraya> ma dopo che ho settato it
<jiraya> cmq non mi da i caratteri giusti
<jiraya> underscore virgole punti parentesi etc
<glpiana> jiraya, ma tu ti riferisci alla tty?
<jiraya> non so di che stai parlando
<jiraya> cioe
<glpiana> !enter | jiraya
<ubot-it> jiraya: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> jiraya, prova a modificare il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, inserisci una section input   così  vedi  Section "InputDevice"
<nicotano> Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
<nicotano> Driver "kbd"
<nicotano> Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
<nicotano> Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
<FloodBotIt1> nicotano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> Option "XkbLayout" "it"
<jiraya> il mio problma [ che ho la tastiera sfalsata
<jiraya> sui caratteri speciali per cosi dire
<glpiana> jiraya, ok, ma visto che hai parlato di modificare l'impostazione da terminale ti sto chiedendo se ti riferisci al layout del tty (cioè la console a schermo intero, tipo quando avvii in recovery)
<glpiana> jiraya, altrimenti non capisco perchè tu voglia per forza farlo da terminale
<jiraya> perche su fluxbox non so dove sia il tool e soprattutto se ci sia il tool grafico
<nicotano> jiraya, glpiana, basta editare xorg.conf
<nicotano> jiraya, leggi quelle righe che ho postato prima
<jiraya> vado a vedere il file
<glpiana> nicotano, lo so che si può editare xorg.conf. ma non avrebbe senso se si riferisse a tty
<nicotano> glpiana, lui ha detto che voleva cambiare il layout della tastiera
<glpiana> nicotano, da terminale
<glpiana> nicotano, era quello che non capivo
<glpiana> nicotano, avesse detto subito: ho fluxbox: come cambio il layout sarebbe stato tutto più immediato :)
<nicotano> glpiana, pretendi troppo :)
<glpiana> lol
<jiraya> lol
<jiraya> sono un po nabbo      pardon
<nicotano> ciao glpiana  e jiraya  devo uscire
<jiraya> ciao e grazie
<jiraya> glpiana:  scusa ora che ho editato salvo e riavvio ?
<jiraya> glpiana:  niente
<jiraya> ancora i caratteri sbalkalti
<jiraya> qualcuno sa come cambiare il layout della tastiera su fluxbox ?
<OverMe> cosa risponde: locale
<OverMe> ?
<jiraya> LANG=en_US.UTF-8nLC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"nLC_ALL=
<jiraya> in effetti solo la us
<jiraya> OverMe:  e che non son omolto esperto
<glpiana> jiraya, prova   a scrivere nel terminale: setxkbmap it
<jiraya> grande =)
<jiraya> [RISOLTO]
<glpiana> jiraya, aspetta, al prossimo avio sei da capo
<glpiana> *avvio
<jiraya> devo editare qualcosa?
<glpiana> jiraya, sì edita ~/.fluxbox/startup
<glpiana> jiraya, metti su pastebin che vediamo dove inserire il comando
<glpiana> !paste  |ji
<ubot-it> ji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste  | jiraya
<ubot-it> jiraya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt1, mavalà (cit.)
<jiraya> glpiana:  io ho incollato  .. lo vedi ?
<glpiana> jiraya, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina <-----
<jiraya> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584750/
<glpiana> jiraya, in corrispondenza della riga 49 scrivi:   setxkbmap it &
<glpiana> jiraya, la & è fondamental
<glpiana> e
<jiraya> glpiana:  fatto ... adesso riavvio e vedo .. inatanto vado a afre da mangiare
<glpiana> bien
<glpiana> apparecchia anche per me ;)
<jiraya> ma in teoria ... se creo un'altro utente devo fare la stessas cosa?
<glpiana> jiraya, sì
<jiraya> non è possibili metterlo di default?
<glpiana> jiraya, sarà anche possibile, ma io non so dirti come
<jiraya> k
<riccio> c'è un comando da terminale  per vedere che versione è il driver della mia scheda video intel?
<user__> buongiorno un altra volta, qualcuno sa come istallare il idjc radio gnu?
<panda> riccio: prova con sudo grep -A 2 "Module intel" /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Crudo, sporco ma dovrebbe funzionare.
<riccio__> panda, mi restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584762/
<riccio__> e sennò non per forza da terminale, mi basta vedere che driver ho
<user__> mi potete dire come inizio sessione come root?
<user__> perfavore
<OverMe> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<user__> non mi funziona
<OverMe> ...
<user__> voglio installare una cosa e mi dice
<user__> permesso denegato
<OverMe> denegato certo
<OverMe> hai usato sudo?
<user__> si
<OverMe> fai vedere cosa hai scritto
<OverMe> !paste | user__
<ubot-it> user__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user__> ok
<riccio__> permesso denegato sembra permesso non-negato, quindi va bene... rofl
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584764/
<user__> ahahahaha
<OverMe> non si può usare così con echo
<user__> mhhhh
<user__> e che sta messo nella paggina del programma
<OverMe> echo "@audio   -   rtprio   100" | sudo tee -a /etc/security/limits.conf
<user__> si
<OverMe> l'hai dato?
<user__> si ha funzionato
<user__> grazie mille
<user__> :D
<OverMe> prego
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, dopo che parte il salvaschermo mi chiede la password, ma non mi visualizza niente, metto la pass alla cieca...
<rove> buon giorno!
<rove> io ho nautilus che mi riempie la ram a caso
<Peace-> thebestneo: gnome?
<thebestneo> Peace-: si
<Peace-> rove: figo
<Peace-> thebestneo: boh saranno i driver video
<Peace-> thebestneo: io ho kde
<Peace-> non so
<thebestneo> Peace-: continuo a cercare
<Peace-> thebestneo: ma hai provato a muovere il mouse?
<Peace-> thebestneo: dare invio ?
<Peace-> cliccalre?
<rove> no uso gnome, ma nautilus comincia occupando 80MB di ram e poi cresce fino a non so quanto
<thebestneo> Peace-: si si, si blocca lo screensaver e se inserisco la pass alla cieca e do invio si toglie, altrimenti non compare niente
<Peace-> thebestneo: ma premendo qualche cosa non compare nulla?
<Peace-> thebestneo: voglio dire hai provato?
<Peace-> rove: non so rove a me kde in toto occupa 200 mega con effetti
<thebestneo> Peace-: si si non compare nulla
<Peace-> thebestneo: boh allora
<Peace-> con kde muovi il mouse e clicchi con tasto sinistro
<Peace-> e comprare la finestrella
<thebestneo> Peace-: forse è il tipo di salvaschermo, bah! buona giornata
<rove> Peace-: sembra a quanto dicono sul canale principale di ubuntu nautilus ha difficoltà a gestire delle cartelle con file numerosi o di grande dimensione
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> rove, numerosi quanto e di che dimensioni?
<Peace-> glpiana: ho gia sentito questo probleam
<rove> glpiana: ti dico, io avevo copiato 60GB di roba e c'era di tutto compreso tutto il mio vecchio completo filesystem di ubuntu
<rove> certo che nell'era dei TB, che ubuntu (forse la versione di gnu/linux più famosa) abbia un filemanager con tali problemi non mi sembra proprio tanto normale
<glpiana> rove, numerosi quanto e di che dimensioni?
<webpower_> ragazzi, ho creato un boot da pen drive
<webpower_> ma quando cerco di avviare l'os, esce una schermata nera
<webpower_> e non va avanti
<glpiana> webpower_, prova a usare qualche opzione di boot se riesci a raggiungere il menu di avvio
<webpower_> ok
<webpower_> glpiana, ma col boot da pen drive è come se avessi ubuntu su un disco read only come è il cd? oppure ogni modifica che faccio viene scritta com'è su un normale hd ?
<glpiana> webpower_, se hai fatto un apersistente su usb è come fosse il cd
<webpower_> ho usato il programma per windows disponibile sul sito di ubuntu
<glpiana> webpower_, unetbootin?
<webpower_> universal usb installer
<glpiana> boh, comunque non conosco sti programmi
<snapp> non so se e' una casualita' ma dopo aver installato OpenLdap su Ubuntu server, la scheda di rete va a tratti raggiungibile e non, un altra cosa che ho provato a fare pingare dal server verso altri pc e
<snapp> non so se e' una casualita' ma dopo aver installato OpenLdap su Ubuntu server, la scheda di rete va a tratti raggiungibile e non, un altra cosa che ho provato a fare pingare dal server verso altri pc e' ok, mentre dagli altri pc v.so il server non pinga
<frigOvuotO> non si apre ubuntu software cente
<frigOvuotO> r
<frigOvuotO> cosa posso fare
<snapp> non si apre in che senso
<frigOvuotO> nel senso ch ese dal menu clicco su quella voce non si apre nulla
<frigOvuotO> è grave?
<OverMe> frigOvuotO, aprilo da terminale e guarda che dice
<OverMe> software-center
<frigOvuotO> da terminale escono vari errori e percorsi che non capisco molto
<massimo18> -..-
<glpiana> ecco, OverMe l'hai spaventato con quei percorsi
<frigOvuotO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584821/
<SNUPO> FrigO ma lo stai avviando come root
<frigOvuotO_> lo lanciato dal mio user senza sudo
<SNUPO> prova con sudo
<OverMe> frigOvuotO_, dpkg -l libpango
<frigOvuotO_> con sudo mi da la stessa cosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/584831/
<OverMe> frigOvuotO_, scusa: dpkg -l | grep libpango
<panda> pango0
<panda> ops, pardon
<frigOvuotO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584835/
<frigOvuotO_> che centra perl?  sarà mica perchè sto studiando python3 bpython?
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python2 /usr/bin/software-center
<SNUPO> frigo comunque se vedi sul post si riscontra che pango non e' stato importato
<OverMe> vediamo che dice così
<SNUPO> quindi capace che gli manca qualche libreria
<frigOvuotO_> non so cosa sia pango
<SNUPO> frigo ma hai provato con: dpkg -l | grep pango
<OverMe> frigOvuotO_, daje
<OverMe> SNUPO, gliel'ho già fatto fare
<OverMe> eai
<frigOvuotO> scusate ma  con pango sono stato riavviato
<SNUPO> ma stai provando da vbox
<frigOvuotO> e adesso ho un simbolo di divieto , errore nella verifica degli aggiornamenti
<frigOvuotO> dpkg -l | grep pango  questa cosa da terminale mi ha riavviato  anzi mi ha disconnesso l user
<SNUPO> impossibile e' solo un controllo per vedere se esiste il package
<frigOvuotO> snupo ci riprovo
<frigOvuotO> si adesso non lo ha fatto...ma strana coincidenza
<frigOvuotO> appena ho premuto invio mi aveva disconnesso
<SNUPO> comunque ti lo stesso risultato di prima quello che ti suggeri' OverME
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python2 /usr/bin/software-center
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584842/
<frigOvuotO> bash: /usr/bin/python2: File o directory non esistente
<OverMe> WTF
<OverMe> ls -al /usr/bin/py*
<frigOvuotO> WTF: comando non trovato
<OverMe> -.-
<panda> lol
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584845/
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/software-center
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584849/
<frigOvuotO> v
<OverMe> frigOvuotO, cosa hai fatto per causare tutto il disastro?
<V3NOM> buonasera a tutti
<V3NOM> posso fare una domanda?
<OverMe> y
<V3NOM> come installo firefox 4 su ubuntu?
<V3NOM> verranno aggiornati i repository ufficiali?
<OverMe> non di questa versione di ubuntu
<OverMe> comunque chiedi di la
<V3NOM> di la'?
<V3NOM> a si
<tdk200> Salve a tutti faccio una domanda riguardo un sito un pò sinistro
<tdk200> Chatroulette ubuntu lo carica a metà perchè?
<tdk200> schermo bianco sopra e sotto il colore tipico della pag impostato a scelta
<tdk200> perchè fa così?
<tdk200> non è per uso ZOZZO
<tdk200> ho conosciuto un sacco di gente di tutto il mondo volevo fare altre conoscenze nel mondo
<panda> un erasmus a barcellona. </ot>
<tdk200> auhhuaua
<tdk200> simpa
<tdk200> io sto nelle università
<tdk200> cioè non sto nelle uni
<tdk200> voglio risolvere il problema, probabile che c'è qualche prob nel flash
<frigOvuotO> provo a riavviare
<tdk200> per non parlare poi di you tube i video vanno a scatti
<tdk200> :S
<frigOvuotO> niente non si apre
<V3NOM> ciao a presto!
<jiraya> salve a tutti ... qualcuno sa come mettere un "lanciatore" che chiama uno script su fluxbox?
<panda> jiraya: tempo fa quando ero costretto a usare fluxbox usavo i per niente ufficiali yeahtools, Ora mi pare che ci siano cose come wbar, ma non le ho mai provate.
<jiraya> intendevo se si piò farre in modo che una voce nel menù di fluxbox lanci uno script sh
<jiraya> non vorrei stallare barre o quan'taltro
<panda> jiraya: puoi creare una menu entry nella tua home in ~/.menu/ e poi lanciare sudo update-menus. Dovrebbe comparirti da qualche parte fra i menu di fluxbox, pero' devi imparare a fare una menu entry.
<panda> ne dovresti trovare esempi in /usr/share/menu/
<nicotano> buona  sera
<metal_> bella a tutti volevo sapere final fantasy per ubuntu c'è ?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<hobo> ho un problema cn un dvd,ho ubuntu 10.04 e il dvd è masterizzato cn vso converter un programma ke gira su winzozz,posso risolvere in qualke modo?
<hobo> sul lettore dvd d casa funziona
<hobo> vlc m dice ke nn ha permessi per aprire file.mrl  e il riproduttore multimediale pure dice che non ha permessi
<nicotano> hobo,  vedi  http://www.investireoggi.it/forum/vlc-media-player-vt37937-2.html
<hobo> nicotano,  che dovrei fare ,ho letto ,ma in pratica?
<nicotano> da quanto ho visto serve una libreria
<hobo> e dove la recupero? sai il nome ? provo in synaptic
<nicotano> hobo,  spetta è per winodws quello
<hobo> quindi?
<hobo> nicotano, caduta linea sorry,niente ?
<nicotano> hobo,  installa questi se non lo hai fatto  sudo apt-get install totem-xine gxine libxine-extracodecs mplayer
<hobo> nicotano, provo grazie
<nicotano> hobo,  xine dovrebbe funzionare installalo se non lo hai
<hobo> ok
<hobo> uff,niente da fare
<hobo> m appare il titolo cn skermata adesso
<hobo> mann parte come prima
<hobo> stesso su vlc
<hobo> grazie lo stessso nicotano,ciao!
<nicotano> hobo, vedi se ti installa libdvdcss2
<hobo> già ce l ho  installato
<nicotano> hobo sorry, cerca in google ubuntu+file mlr  c'è roba in inglese
<hobo> ok
<hobo> grazie ancora
<nicotano> niente figurati :)
<glpiana> ola
<Zaganator> salve a tutti
<Zaganator> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Zaganator
<ubot-it> Zaganator: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Zaganator> ho installati in quest'ordine Wine 1.2.2 e Picasa 3.8 su Wine purtroppo seppur funzionante picasa non mi visualizza le lettere nei menu. di seguito posto il link per raggiungere le immagini che ho su picasaweb
<Zaganator> https://picasaweb.google.com/alessandro.gheda/BuzzMobile#
<Zaganator> grazie
<nicotano> Zaganator, c'è un deb per picasa che installa tutto insieme
<Zaganator> è vero ma purtroppo è la versione 2.7 e a me serve avere il riconoscimento facciale che su picasa è veramente molto avanzato
<Zaganator> hai notizia di qualcuno con il mio problema che ha risolto?
<Zaganator> anche cono altre app, intendiamoci, non sono legato a doppio filo a Picasa
<nicotano> Zaganator,  no so, io ho la versione 3.0
<Peace-> nicotano: ma picasa che installa?
<nicotano> Peace-,  wine
<Peace-> ah no no
<Zaganator> nella tua versione c'è il riconoscimento del viso?
<Peace-> piuttosto la marte
<Peace-> xD
<nicotano> Peace-, nel deb è già tutto impacchettato
<Peace-> o
<nicotano> Zaganator, come faccio a saperlo ? non mi sono preoccupato, dimmi che vedo
<Peace-> nicotano: mm ma sei sicuro che usa wine ?
<Zaganator> di solito sulla sinistra della finestra di Picasa c'è una colonna dove ci sono tutte le cartelle... in cima a questa colonna ci sono degli album con diversi visi incorniciati oppure se ancora la funzione non è stata utilizzata trovi un'icona blu/azzurra con un'asterisco se ci clicchi su tu si apre un mondo:
<nicotano> Zaganator, non c'è
<Zaganator> i visi vengono raggruppati secondo somiglianza e tu puoi nominarli oppure se hai un'account google puoi abbinare gli album al tuocontatto corrispondente
<Zaganator> azz
<Zaganator> e mo?
<Zaganator> ...ok diciamo che tu sai se esiste un'app simile...
<nicotano> Zaganator, no in ogni caso chiedi in chat qui si rischia OT
<nicotano> !chat | Zaganator
<ubot-it> Zaganator: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zaganator> cosa è OT?
<Peace-> nicotano: si lo usa per davvero :( ok grazie
<Peace-> Zaganator: off topic = fuori tema
<nicotano> Peace-, lo uso picasa
<Zaganator> ok ma il mio credo che sia un problema comune... volevo fartti una domanda, tu usi il forum?
<Zaganator> io volevo aprire una discussione ma non ci sono riuscito pur essendo iscritto
<Zaganator> tu ne sai qualcosa di bottoncini da cliccare?
<nicotano> Zaganator, accedi al forum secegli la sezione dove postare
<nicotano> scegli**
<nicotano> poi nuova discussione vedi alla destra
<Zaganator> aspetta vado a vedere...grazie
<Zaganator> a cavoli sono proprio una zanzara... scusa la domanda stupida!
<Zaganator> questa notte posto la discussione con le immagini e vediamo se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa se vuoi cercarmi sono Zaganator anche nel forum!!! grazie ancora a presto!
<nicotano> Zaganator,  pk
<nicotano> ok*
<Zaganator> adesso mi vado a fare una pizza a presto!
<nicotano> Zaganator, cmq picasa su linux non ha le stesse funzionalità del wiondows
<Zaganator> bhe si ma io cercavo in particolare il riconoscimento del viso... che in effetti funzia su quello che ho installato ma poi non si vedono le lettere e diventa un pochino complesso ritrovare le foto
<Zaganator> ciao
<nicotano> ciao
<tittone1> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<maddler> tutto calmo oggi?
<yuki> ciao
<yuki> e uscito firefox 4 per ubuntu?
<Peace-> yuki: di essere uscito è uscito
<michele> Ciao a tutti qualcuno sa aiutarmi per come connettermi sulla mia VPN ? DI solito uso iphone per connettermi in  VPN. Posso con ubuntu?
<Peace-> yuki: basta scaricarsi il tar
<Peace-> yuki: scomppatarlo e cliccare sul file firefox bin
<yuki> ki e tar?
<Peace-> e fine
<yuki> non capisco
<yuki> mi poi spiegare meglio
<Peace-> yuki: vai sul sito di firefox
<Peace-> yuki: fai scarica
<Peace-> il file sara firefox.tar.gz o firefox.zip
<Peace-> lo scompatti da qualche parte
<Peace-> apri la finestra
<Peace-> clicchi sopra l eseguibile firefox
<Peace-> e parte firefox
<Peace-> poi inserisci un link e firefox va nel link che gli hai detto
<Peace-> poi clicchi sulla x e firefox si chiude
<Peace-> poi chiudi il pc e vai a nanna
<Peace-> e il cervello si spegne
<yuki> per il 4 dico
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> io ho il 4
<Peace-> yuki: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/24/plasma-desktopg12259.jpg
<Peace-> salut
<Peace-> esco
<yuki> dammi il link per firefox 4
<david74> ciao a tutti
<david74> qualcuno sa per caso come si installa l'adattatore wi fi dlink dwl  g132
<snapp> buona notte a tutti
<mascalzone> buonasera, usavo kvirc, un chatter è riuscito a trasferire un file dal web nel mio pc, senza che fossi avvisato e potessi impedirlo, poi ho letto sul server di freenode che kvirc è vulnerabile agli attacchi da remoto, adesso uso irssi, posso essere tranquillo?
<filippo> buonasera! come faccio a disinstallare il plugin shockwave flash?
<maddler> mascalzone: relativamente, ma si`
<maddler> mascalzone: nel senso che la sicurezza al 100% non esiste
<maddler> mascalzone: pero` diciamo che irssi e` sostanzialmente sicuro allo stato attuale
<mascalzone> n, maddler, era kvirc vulnerabile
<mascalzone> guarda
<mascalzone> http://imagebin.org/144751
<mascalzone> era configurato bene
<mascalzone> e non mi avvisato
<mascalzone> me ne sono accorto per caso
<mascalzone> arrivederci e grazie
<mascalzone> ciao maddler
<Ridley_> Salve
<Ridley_> hi
<valerio> ciao ragazzi
<valerio> volevo un ifnormazione veloce sui driver fglrx e radeon
<valerio> sono passato da una scheda che usava solo i driver open e cioè i radeon ad una che vuole i proprietari
<valerio> per installarli pensavo di usare il programmino di kubuntu
<valerio> ma pena lui a rimuovere i driver open ??
<valerio> o devo io rimuoverli?
<valerio> nessuno?
<maddler> valerio: immagino che ci pensi lui a configurare
<maddler> per usare quelli "nuovi" dico
<valerio> sei sicuro ?
<valerio> non vorrei creare casini ;)
<maddler> ma non avendolo mai fatto personalmente non posso essere sicuro...
<valerio> ok
<valerio> grazie mille
<valerio> alla prossima ;)
<Sonico> salve ho appena scariacato firefox 4 solo che quando lo lancio non me lo installa ho sempre la versione precedente
<maddler> Sonico: scaricato dal sito?
<Sonico> yes
<Sonico> ho scompartato e lanciato firerox ma nulla
<Ridley_> ciao qualcuno sa perchè non riesco ad installare ubuntu 10.10 per netbook? mi dice che non installa l'apt dal cd rom e crasha l'installazione
<Ridley_> il problema è che non ho sistemi operatavi alternativi, quindi se non instalo ubuntu non mi parte il computer
<maddler> Ridley_: hai masterizzato una iso scaricata?
<Ridley_> non ho masterizzato
<Ridley_> ho montato su un usb
<Ridley_> è un netbook
<Ridley_> quindi quando va a cercare il cdrom
<Ridley_> dice che non lo trova
<maddler> considerando che non hai il CD rom...
<Ridley_> si lo so, sono andato a cambiare un file nel grub
<maddler> dovresti fargli riconoscere il contenuto della chiavetta usb come repository locale...
<Ridley_> dove diceva file: cdrom ecc ecc
<Ridley_> e non è più crashato, diceva che non installava paccchetti apt dal cd e mi chiedeva se volevo riavviare
<Ridley_> solo che quando riavviavo non mi partiva niente, solo schermo nero
<maddler> hmmm...
<attemptD> nomodeset
<maddler> ma non e` che per caso hai provato a seguire le istruzione su come installare da USB che ci stanno sulla pagina di download delle ISO?
<Ridley_> no ho fatto io, ho creato un disco di avvio e l'ho fatto partire da dos
<maddler> ecco... appunto... ;)
<Ridley_> ho pure checckato il cd e diceva che non aveva nessun errore
<maddler> magari prova a seguire le istruzioni...
<maddler> se vai nella pagina del download su ubuntu.com ti spiega passo passo come fare per installare da USB
<Ridley_> eh ma non cambia tanto, dice sempre di rendere bootable l'hard disk e poi partirlo da dos, comunque dove le trovo?
<maddler> se han funzionato per qualche migliaio di persone c'e` il caso che funzionino anche per te
<maddler> le trovi sul sito di ubuntu, nella pagina dei download delle ISO
<Ridley_> eh non c'è :S
<Ridley_> ho fatto proprio come diceva la guida :S
<Ridley_> c'è nessuno) :(
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-25
<michaelmyers> buona sera volevo un aiutino , mi date il comando da terminale per disinstallare completamente firefox da macbuntu? compreso i ppa grazie
<Shin3> \o
<Shin3> ri \o
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<esulu> we
<OverMe> oh hi
<lev_> ragazzi come faccio a montare una pennetta usb da terminale?
<lev_> anzitutto buongiorno
<glpiana> lev_, dovrebbe farlo in automatico. inserisci la penna e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | lev_
<ubot-it> lev_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> e se non lo fa sono ca...voli
<massimo18> :)
<lev_> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/585255/ glpiana
<glpiana> lev_, ora digita: mount        e metti su  pastebin
<lev_> ecco glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/585256/
<glpiana> lev_, lo stesso con: cat /etc/fstab
<lev_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/585258/
<lev_> mi spiegheresti cosa fanno questi comandi?
<glpiana> lev_, dopo. ora proviamo a montarla: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> lev_, se non risponde nulla digita: ls /mnt                  e dovresti vedere il contenut della penna
<glpiana> lev_, se da errore invece metti su pastebin
<lev_> è corto lo "pasto" direttamente qui: mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> lev_, ha levato la penna?
<glpiana> *hai
<lev_> che fa mi da del tu??? :D no è ancora inserita
<glpiana> lev_, dai ancora: dmesg | tail
<lev_> glpiana
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585263/
<glpiana> lev_, ora: sudo fdisk -l
<lev_> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/585264/
<glpiana> lev_, stacca la penna e reinseriscila. poi ancora dmesg | tail
<lev_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/585265/
<lev_> mi pare sia montata... ma come fare da terminale? a titolo di informazione
<glpiana> lev_, il device come vedi dall'ultimo comando che hai dato è /dev/sdb1
<lev_> ok..
<glpiana> lev_, quindi per montare a mano, presupponendo di non andare a disturbare /media e montandolo su /mnt che di solito è vuota, è: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<lev_> e per smontare???
<glpiana> lev_, ma ripeto, se la penna non ha problemi e non ci sono conflitti in fstab (per questo ti ho chiesto di vederlo), viene montata in automatico
<glpiana> lev_, per smontare da terminale: sudo umount /mnt     oppure sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<lev_> ok grazie
<glpiana> puoi usare sia il device che il punto di mount
<glpiana> lev_, prego :)
<lev_> per visualizzare il device della penna do il comando dmesg | tail ? ho capito bene glpiana?
<glpiana> lev_, è un modo per ederlo dopo averla attaccata
<glpiana> lev_, dmesg | tail    ti da informazioni sugli ultimissimi eventi
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<lev_> glpiana mentre il comando cat /etc/fstab, cosa fa?
<glpiana> lev_, cat mostra il contenuto dei file, in questo caso /etc/fstab
<lev_> glpiana scusa se approfitto ma /etc/fstab/ cos'è?
<massimo18> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
 * marcello1 is away: I'm busy
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi
<MoL0ToV> ho visto che dopo l'aggiornamento dando "mount" mi appare:    none on /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs type debugfs (rw,relatime)
<MoL0ToV> sembra che sia attivo un debugger di qualche tipo?
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<MoL0ToV> credo sia un bug noto
<MoL0ToV> già risolto con la prossima release 2.25 di mountall
<cricido> ciao
<cricido> finalmente avevo kvirc
<cricido> 4.0.1 e sono stato bannato
<OverMe> ??
<cricido> ora ho messo il 4.0.4 ma sono ancora bannato sapee quanto dura sto ban ?
<OverMe> mannato da dove?
<OverMe> *bannato
<cricido> bannato
<cricido> da qui
<cricido> perche la versione soffre di un bug
<OverMe> ora sei qui, da kvirc ...
<dacrof> salve a tutti, utilizzo una tastiera wireless quindi vorrei visualizzare i led(bloc maiusc, bloc num) sul pannello di ubuntu
<dacrof> si possono visualizzare i led della tastiera su pannello?
<panda> dacrof: finora ci sono riuscito su kde e su xfce, in gnome tempo fa ci avevo rinunciato, non sono riuscito a trovare l'applet giusta.
<dacrof> panda pensavo fosse una cosa semplice perchè su lubuntu si trova un applet di default per visualizzare i led..
<OverMe> lock-keys-applet
<OverMe> installa e poi aggiungi l'applet al pannello
<savaxy> ok
<panda> OverMe: porc ... io avevo sempre usato "keyboard" led come criterio di ricerca.... :)
<savaxy> non riesco a far funzionare la web cam con yahoo , qualcuno mi puo aiutare? grazie1
<savaxy> diciamo con empathy ma id di yahoo
<dacrof> ho installato lock-keys-applet ma non lo trovo tra gli applet del pannello
<OverMe> dacrof, dai da terminale un: killall gnome-panel
<OverMe> ti riavvia i pannelli, poi dovrebbe comparire
<OverMe> oppure slogga e rilogga, è lo stesso
<dacrof> ok riavviando il pannello l'ho trovato! grazie!
<OverMe> prego
<maddler> aasd
<pabloice> seawolf, buongiorno! mi sai dire perchè non posso eliminare i file da pen drive??
<pabloice> su ubuntu??
<Peace-> pabloice: su linux ci sono i permessi
<Peace-> pabloice: quindi se non sei un utente abilitato
<Peace-> non puoi eliminare modificare o leggere da una periferica
<Peace-> o da una cartella
<Peace-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<pabloice> peace: sono solo io di utente e mi fa fare tutto tranne eliminare! come posso fare??
<Peace-> pabloice: hai gnome?
<pabloice> come lo faccio a sapere??
<pabloice> se cel'ho o no?
<Peace-> pabloice: guarda questo video è per kubuntu  ma funziona alla stessa maniera per ubuntu , al posto di kdesudo dolohin devi suare gksudo nautilus pabloice: se hai gnome devi dare gksudo nautilus al posto di
<Peace-> pabloice: http://blip.tv/file/2252940?filename=Nowardev-CambiareIPermessiSuKubuntu904224.flv
<pabloice> ma secondo me non è quello il problema
<pabloice> perchè ho collegato adesso 1 altra pen drive
<Peace-> va bene
<pabloice> ma mi fa fare tutto
<pabloice> peace: capito?? che potrebbe essere??
<enzotib> pabloice: che messaggio di errore ti dà?
<pabloice> nessun messaggio
<pabloice> non melo permette proprio però
<pabloice> con quest'altra penna funziona
<pabloice> capito?
<massimo18> pabloice: quella penna ha per caso un tastino per bloccarla in scrittura?
<pabloice> no no niente
<pabloice> sono 2 penne identiche
<krimini> buonasera
<itali-chan> perdonatemi, ho un problema, stó usando il internet dj console ed il jack audio, pero cuando voglio trasmettere la mia voe per internet, funziona pero alla stess volta mi ascolto a me stesso ed é impossibile parlare
<itali-chan> qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> ola
<frigOvuotO> memoria  20% di 1001,6 mib  e swap 3,6 di 2,9gib   va bene?
<frigOvuotO> cpu1 30% circa  cpu2  35 circa
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, il contesto?
<frigOvuotO> sono su monitor di sistema
<frigOvuotO> mi si è appena chiuso virtualbox
<frigOvuotO> e non riesco da giorni ad aprire il software-center
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, la mia panda fa 17 km con un litro in percrso misto, cosuma meno se vado a velocità costante sotto i 2500 giri, di più ad esempio se sto cercando di simulare un rally su strade di montagna in salita
<frigOvuotO> e l hd sembra apposto mentre il filesystem da degli errori
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, per cui ripeto: il contesto?
<panda> uh ?
<panda> frigOvuotO: il tuo filesystem non da nessun errore, almeno non quello che pensi.
<frigOvuotO> il contesto è che in un momento qualunque della giornata ovvero 5 minuti fa si è chiuso vbox e sto cercando di capire perchè succede....non vorrei fosse qualcosa di hardware
<glpiana> ooohhh, almeno si sa qualcosa. ma perchè stai monitorando la ram?
<itali-chan> erdonatemi, ho un problema, stó usando il internet dj console ed il jack audio, pero cuando voglio trasmettere la mia voe per internet, funziona pero alla stess volta mi ascolto a me stesso ed é impossibile parlare
<itali-chan> *voce
<frigOvuotO> perchè non so piu cosa fare
<frigOvuotO> ho una serie di problemi.:  mi si chiudono di tanto in tanto le applicazioni come vbox o firefox
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, vbox si è chiuso: si è chiusa la macchina virtuale, l'interfaccia di vbox o entrambi?
<frigOvuotO> l'intervaccia non c'è
<frigOvuotO> cera la macchina virtuale
<frigOvuotO> che si è chiusa
<frigOvuotO> cioè la finestra
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, oki, come l'avevi avviata? dall'interfaccia o da terminale?
<frigOvuotO> dicevo mi si chiudono applicazioni come vbox e firefox mentre guardo rai, poi non si apre piu software-center e ho dei problemi al filesystem http://img405.imageshack.us/i/filesystem.png/
<frigOvuotO> le cose le avvio sempre dal menu
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ti riferisci alle macchine virtuali di vbox?
<frigOvuotO> per aprire vbox vado sull'icona e poi esce la finestra per avviare la macchiana virtuale , avviando si apre un altra finestra dove appunto vedo xp che poco fa mi si è chiusa improvvisamente
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, quindi usi l'interfaccia di vbox per avviare la macchina virtuale?
<frigOvuotO> e si
<frigOvuotO> ho sempre fatto cosi
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ehok, ma quando te l'ho chiesto mi hai risposto di no. comunque. vai su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, prendi dmesg e copia le utlime 30 righe se non è da molto che è crasciato, e metti su pastebin
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> cè ne sono 2:  dmesg   e poi  dmesf.0
<glpiana> dmesg
<frigOvuotO> *dmsg.0
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, anzi, guardalo e vedi se ci sono riferimenti a vbox
<frigOvuotO> le ultime intendi quelle di sotto o quelle di sopra?
<glpiana> sotto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, altrimenti apri vbox e visualizzane i log. nella versione che ho ora la voce dei log è sotto a Macchina
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585387/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ok, qui non da nulla. vai su vbox
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585389/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, quando si è chiusa la macchina virtuale, la schermata di vbox da cui hai avviato la macchina stessa è rimasta su o ha crashato anche lei?
<frigOvuotO> la schermata vbox l'avevo già chiusa che mi rallentato tutto
<glpiana> ah. strano però. non dovrebbe pesare
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, stavi usando l'accelerazione 3d nella macchina virtuale?
<frigOvuotO> è crashato solo la finestra dove c'era vbox .....5 secondi fa è craschato anche firefox
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, se firefox crasha visualizzando filmati con moonlight non c'è da stupirsi
<glpiana> purtroppo :)
<frigOvuotO> si sto usando normale
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, mi sa che è il 3d di vbox che fa scherzi. io non posso usarlo altrienti come apro una finestra mi crasha la macchina virtuale :)
<frigOvuotO> no adesso con firefox ero su questa pagina http://img405.imageshack.us/i/filesystem.png/
<frigOvuotO> e crasko anche con moonlith
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, allora per firefox, prova a rinominare la directory .mozilla e vedi se ti rifà lo scherzo. nel caso non lo facesse ti ricopi i bookmarks dalla directory rinominata
<glpiana> ora passiamo al disco
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, quell'errore, quello dell'immagine, che programma te l'ha dato e facendo cosa?
<frigOvuotO> me lo ha dato su utilità disco  cliccando su verifica filesystem
<frigOvuotO> scusa gestore dischi
<frigOvuotO> alla voce "controlla file system"
<frigOvuotO> e poi non riesco ad aprire il software-center... e pare sia quasi impossibile..
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ma p un disco in uso?
<frigOvuotO> si è il disco dove c'è ubuntu e dove sono ora
<frigOvuotO> è per quello?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, non puoi controllare un disco in uso
<glpiana> infatti dice che è occupato
<frigOvuotO> e allora quel tasto dovrebbero disabilitarlo
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, passiamo a software center
<frigOvuotO> gli utonti come me poi vanno in para
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, nel terminale scrivi: software-center
<frigOvuotO> e qui la vedo dura
<glpiana> !paste | frigOvuotO
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigOvuotO> e la vedrai dura anche tu
<glpiana> :)
<frigOvuotO> Errore di segmentazione
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, solo quello dice?
<frigOvuotO> ho pensato fosse l hd ma è in buono stato
<frigOvuotO> si solo quello... stamattina diceva molto di piu
<frigOvuotO> chi mi ha aiutato mi ha variato l errore
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigOvuotO> ma chiesto la pass e poi nulla
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<frigOvuotO> si
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | frigOvuotO quello che esce
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO quello che esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585401/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> sempre su pastebin
<frigOvuotO> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<frigOvuotO> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ridai: software-centr
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> *center
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585402/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, prova: gksu software-center
<frigOvuotO> e tu sei un grande
<glpiana> no spe
<frigOvuotO> mi hai aperto il software-center
<glpiana> chiudilo  e prova a dare solo software-center
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> anche cosi si apre
<glpiana> ah, allora è guartio :D
<frigOvuotO> una stranezza
<glpiana> *guarito
<frigOvuotO> si è aperto dai software già installati
<glpiana> cioè?
<glpiana> ah ok, forse ho capito :)
<glpiana> chiudilo e riaprilo. riavvia e riprova
<frigOvuotO> appena aperto si trova nella lista dei soft già installati
<glpiana> l'importante è che si apra
<frigOvuotO> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> fai ste prove
<frigOvuotO> e complimenti per la tua conoscenza!
<frigOvuotO> non era facile perchè già molti ci avevano provato
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sì, ma vedi se funziona anche dopo il riavvio o il logout
<frigOvuotO> si ol
<glpiana> se va allora poi mi godo i complimenti :D
<frigOvuotO> ok
<panda> glpiana: in tre giorni che e' stato qua a pastare il risultato di "fai partire software-center" l'errore sui permessi e' la prima volta che compare :)
<frigOvuotO> si apre anche ora che ho riavviato, bene grazie glpiana
<glpiana> panda, ho cliccato su "mi sento fortunato"
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, bene :)
<frigOvuotO> panda è testimone :)
<peppe89> ciao
<peppe89> posso chiede un aiutoriguardo ubuntu?
<glpiana> !chiedi | peppe89 :)
<ubot-it> peppe89 :): per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peppe89> dopo aver installato ubuntu come sul mio computer come unico sistema  senza aver fatto parizioni all'avvio  compare il messaggio .....   error:out of disk  grub resque> comeposso risolvere grazie.
<glpiana> peppe89, io proverei un recupero di grub oppure una nuova installazione
<glpiana> !grub | peppe89 per il ripristino
<ubot-it> peppe89 per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<peppe89> sono inesperto potreste essere minuziosi nel descrivere i passi da effettuare?
<peppe89> i links consignliati da glpiana non mi hanno permesso di risolvere il problema
<peppe89>  dopo aver installato ubuntu come sul mio computer come unico sistema  senza aver fatto parizioni all'avvio  compare il messaggio .....   error:out of disk  grub resque> comeposso risolvere grazie.
<Matt_91> salve a tutti, volevo provare a compilarmi l'ultimo kernel ( 2.6.38.1 ), ho letto che se succede qualcosa che non dovrebbe succedere durante la compilazione si rischia che l'installazione non vada a buon fine e quindi non parta più l'os, ma se io lo faccio partire con il kernel precedente?
<Matt_91> dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente no?
<OverMe> si
<Matt_91> OverMe: si che parte?
<OverMe> l'unica domanda che hai fatto
<Matt_91> OverMe: non so, magari avresti potuto rispondere a qualche utente prima che io entrassi :D grazie, porcedo allora
<fabri> ciao ragazzi... quando ho un pc connesso sia in wifi che in lan, a quale connessione viene data la precedenza su per esempio emule?
<K99Brain> fabri, dai il comando route
<K99Brain> fabri, guarda la riga che inizia per default
<K99Brain> fabri, e vedi a che interfaccia è associata
<fabri> eth0, cavo
<fabri> magnifico
<fabri> :D
<fabri> se volessi cambiarlo invece?
<panda> fabri: sudo ip r change default via <gatewaywifi> dev wlan0
<fabri> ok... troppo complesso... ci penserò poi... :D
<panda> fabri: comunque la precendenza e' per tutto, non solo per emule, in pratica la seconda connessione non viene mai utilizzata.
<fabri> sì sì avevo intuito
<fabri> la connessione wifi mi serve per controllo remoto
<kata32> un saluto a tutti
<kata32> sono nuovo di ubuntu e di questo canale
<tartarin> Salve! Sono tartarin.
<tartarin> Non ricevo posta con Evolution, anche dopo controlli con provider. Che fare? (tartarin)
<kata32> vi espongo il mio problema: il mio intento è quello di inviare una e-mail nel caso in cui il pc su cui ho installato ubuntu entra in modalità batteria per mancanza di alimentazione elettrica e viceversa, cioè una nuova e-mail nel caso in cui il pc torni ad essere alimentato da rete. Il pc non è un laptop, ma è un normale PC a cui è collegato un UPS visto da ubuntu tramite cavo USB. Pensavo di farlo tramite script
<panda> !info apcupsd | kata32
<ubot-it> apcupsd (source: apcupsd): APC UPS Power Management (daemon). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.14.8-2 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 684 kB
<snake_> salve a tutti
<snake_> ragazzi come si creano i file .so
<snake_> ?
<snake_> :-)
<snake_> sono l unico al mondo che ha avuto questo problema? http://www.google.it/#hl=it&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=572&q=%2Fusr%2Flib%2Flmms%2Flibconnection.so&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=1e538c46c9bdda6b
<snake_> il primo risultato è il mio post
<panda> snake_: chi ti dice che ha bisogno di quel file ?
<snake_> la mia behringer
<snake_> la sua mappatura
<kata32> !info apcupsd
<ubot-it> apcupsd (source: apcupsd): APC UPS Power Management (daemon). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.14.8-2 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 684 kB
<panda> snake_: scusa, la tua che ? la sua cosa ? in quale errore compare il nome di quel file ?
<panda> snake_: comuqnue un file .so tecnicamente non si "crea". E' una libreria condivisa risultato di una compilazione, se qualche programma si lamenta che non trova quel file e' perche' non hai installato una dipendenza del programma che stai usando
<OverMe> e soprattutto mi pare strano che in tutto l'internet "/usr/lib/lmms/libconnection.so" dia solo il risultato del tuo post sul forum
<snake_> The plugin "connection" wasn't found or could not be loaded!
<snake_> Reason: "Cannot load library /usr/lib/lmms/connection: (/usr/lib/lmms/libconnection.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente)"
<snake_> ecco
<snake_> ok
<FloodBotIt1> snake_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<snake_> ho capito cmq
<snake_> grazie
<panda> snake_: in quel caso il file .so e' un plugin del programma che stai utilizzando, che probabilmente non e' installato
<snake_> ok lo installo
<snake_> graziie
<tartarin> posta in arrivo sempre bloccata, in barra di stato messaggio "...in arrivo (4 in totale)...", ma non arrivano.
<tartarin> grazie, erano solo problemi di rete. Salve!
<Aizram> sera :)
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao non riesco a fare il build di questo pacchetto, qualcuno mi aiuta per favore http://www.cakey.de/acerhk/
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, quella pagina è del 2005...
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> è ma sembrerebbe esserci l'unico softwerino che può risolvere la mia situazione
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, ok, essendo così vecchio potresti avere problemi a compilarlo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho un fujitsu-siemes amilo pro v 3505 con ubuntu 10.10 installato funziona tutto tranne il wireless e il problema è il tasto wireless
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> secondo la guida che ho seguito
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> installando quel pacchetto si risolve
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> o almeno molti hanno risolto, così c'è scritto sul forum di ubuntu
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> solo che io nn riesco a compilarlo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho dato un make
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e tutto ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> un make install
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e ok anche quello
<FloodBotIt1> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> quando do insprobe/ bla bla bla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn va
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2639 ---> questo è il forum
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> se scorri arrivi a Goran Popov che propone questa soluzione e tutti quelli che la utilizzano risolvono
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> io no :D
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> una mano?
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, quella domanda è del 2006...
<Holden> e non parla di 10.10
<Holden> devi cercare qualcosa di puù recente
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma nn c'è niente
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e cmq sul sito da ci si fa il download http://www.cakey.de/acerhk/ c'è il pacchetto che ho scaricato, sarà aggiornato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> il link è vecchio ma la pagina del dl è sempre quella quindi il software sarà stato aggiornato
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, metti su pastebin "sudo lspci; lsmod; sudo iwconfig"
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok un sec
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e grazie che sto impazzendo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585491/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> fatto
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, pastami:  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585492/
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, ma network-manager la riconosce?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> il problema a quanto ho capito da ciò che c'è scritto sui forum è il tasto wifi del computer che o nn è riconosciuto da ubuntu o nn funziona
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> riconosce cosa?
<jester-> sera
<Etneo> sera
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, la vede la scheda, vede le reti wireless?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> network manager mi mostra "abilita wifi" in colore grigio e incliccabile
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e il led wifi sul laptop è spento
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, quel post è vecchio, lascialo perdere, sono cambiate mille cose in 6 anni
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> proprio a causa del tastino che ti dicevo
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, oltretutto qui dice che è supportata http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/model/pci:4222:8086-NETWORK
<Holden> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585491/ secondo te perchè non va questa scheda wifi?
<Holden> jester-, può essere il tasto?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho anche provato a disabilitare la funzionalità del tastino wifi direttamente da bios
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma cmq nn si accendo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> *accende
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> il led
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e prima c'era windows
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> fungeva tranquillo
<jester-> Holden: facile che come dice il tastino la spenge e non riaccende
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> il laptop è un fujitsu-siemens amilo pro v3505
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: fa vedere  rfkill list cosa dice
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no il tastino nn funziona proprio
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585499/
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, sudo rfkill unblock 0
<jester-> infatti è hard bloccata
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: sudo rfkill unblock all
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok unsec
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn cambia nulla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> l'output di rfkill dopo quei comandi è invariato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e infatti il wifi ancora nn funge
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: speta nu poco e vedi se è andata su
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: hai ancora winzoz?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no
<jester-> meta
<jester-> merd
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hai letto anche tu quel forum?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> :D
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, sicuro che non l'hai disabilitata dal bios?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no no
<jester-> con sudo rfkill unblock all dovrebbe sboccare
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> dal bios puoi abilitare o disabilitare la funzione del tastino: se la disabiliti rimane sempre up
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> l'ho provato ma nn cambiava nulla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e allora l'ho riabilitata
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho anche provato un ifconfig wlan0 up
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma mi dice problemi di siocsiflags
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> in ogni caso
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, comunque quel driver se può interessarti è stato sostituito da questo che c'è di default su 10.10 http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/acer-wmi.txt
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> io proverei con quel softwerino
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ah
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e allora proviamo ad attivarlo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> cheppalle è dalle 11 di stamattina che sto combattendo con sta scheda wifi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> sono proprio stanco
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma devo assolutamente riuscirci
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, "The wireless radio is exposed through rfkill." quindi carica quel driver e poi prova rfkill
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn mi faccio fregare dalla fujitsu-siemes :D
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no aspetta Holden non ho capito
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ah ok
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: installa i linux-backports-modules wifi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> è ma mi dai una mano please
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ora ci capiamo :D
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, sudo modprobe -v acer-wmi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> dai repositories?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: avessi avuto ancora winzoz la tiravi su
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, ma syslog che dice?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> Holden: nn ce l'ho quel pacchetto in synaptic
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> dove lo trovo?
<Holden> quale pacchetto?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> linux-backports-modules wifi
<Holden> no, prima prova acer-wmi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ah scusa
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho confuso fra te e jester
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> perchè scrivevate insieme
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> asp
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585501/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> mi da errore
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585501/
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, ma non hai 10.10!
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, uname -a
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585502/
<snake_> risalve
<snake_> :-)
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: lsb_release - a
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: lsb_release -a
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> cazz, ho una 10.04
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> sorry
<jester-> eh
<snake_> ragazzi ma questo libconnection.so esiste sul web?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e quindi?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> abbè mi scarico il pacchetto e lo installo
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: quindi forse è meglio che avanzi poi si vede
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: attacca il cavo e avanza online
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e mo per un pacchetto mi metto a fare tutto un upgrade
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> installo quel pacchetto e basta, no?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: ma che pacchetto, scaricherà circa un giga e 2
<snake_> cioè,come può un tool chiedermi un plug-in che non esiste!!?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no dico "acer-wmi" quello che diceva Holden
<snake_> ma siamo fuori di testa
<snake_> ?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: vedi se c'è nel repo
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=217981.0
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, uno ha risolto aggiornando il bios
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, leggi anche http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=421055.0
<Holden> buona fortuna :D
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> Holden: io direi, installiamo sto pacchetto acer-wmi, proviamo col modprobe e poi se nn va allora faccio l'update al bios
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no?
<snake_> un supporto morale?
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, quel modulo è già installato, se non carica vuol dire che non va bene per il tuo pc
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, un attimo:  ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.ko
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: avanzando c'è l'ipotesi che il buggo sia stato fissato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585504/
<Holden> ok LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd niente da fare. mi sa che quel modulo non va
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> provo col bios allora
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> lo scarico lo masterizzo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e avvio il pc col cd del bios nuovo dentro
<snake_> come si creano i file .so?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> faccio l'update e dovrebbe funzionare
<Holden> altri hanno risolto col bios quindi dovrebbe andare
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma se faccio l'update al bios
<snake_> cioè....perchè esistono?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ubuntu nn subisce danni?
<Holden> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, no
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e allora dai
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> speriamo di risolvere così
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> grazie
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao ciao
<Holden> ciao
<snake_> non è possible
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<felice12_> ciao
<felice12_> ho appena installato ubuntu, ma nn mi collego a internet
<felice12_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<felice12_> è un mio problema o nessuno scrive?
<itali-chan> il touchpad del computer portatil s'é tornato matto, qualcuno sa che possa fare?
<itali-chan> nessuno puó aiutarmi?
<krimini> sera
<krimini> chi me la da una dritta? ho installato per la prima volta linux,vorrei togliere dal multiboot le 2 righe memtest
<krimini> in grub.d non riesco a settare i permessi,mi dice che devo essere amministratore
<krimini> come posso fare?
<michaelmyers> retrocedere firefox 4.0 alla 3.6?? aiutoooooooo
<itali-chan> mi potete aiutare, so disperato, non funziona bene il touchpad in ubuntu, non posso muovere le finestre del firefox eccetera e a volet torna matto
<itali-chan> perfavore abbiate pietá di me...
<michaelmyers> toc toc c'e' qualcuno?
<itali-chan> qui non riposnde
<itali-chan> nessuno xDDDDDDDD
<michaelmyers> non appena leggono rispondono vedrai
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> io so necessitato -.-
<itali-chan> non funciona il touchpad...é orribile
<michaelmyers> io voglio solo tornare alla mia vecchia versione di firefox 3.6 la 4.0 non me gusta
<itali-chan> a me la 3.6 non andava per niente
<itali-chan> con 30 mega di velocitá, nemmeno caricava le paggine..
<krimini> c'è qualcuno ?
<itali-chan> non riponde nessuno...
<itali-chan> metti l'anima in pace...
<michaelmyers> pazientate
<itali-chan> jejeje
<itali-chan> niente da fa
<itali-chan> me da che arrivero agli anni di matusalemme
<itali-chan> e ancora staró qui aspettando xd
<michaelmyers> -.-
<michaelmyers> puo' anche darsi che non tutti abbiano risposte alle nostre pretenziose domande
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<michaelmyers> ciao esulu
<esulu> volevo sapere per caso
<esulu> se si puo fare in un modo di vedere i canali televisivi con ubuntu
<esulu> ?
<itali-chan> si michaelmyers
<itali-chan> pero sempre si puo dire che non si sa
<itali-chan> xd pero rimanere qui e che nessuno non ti dica niente XD
<michaelmyers> almeno ci siamo noi ad animare la chat, sembra di stare su chatta.it ahahhahahahahha
<adam___> hi
<michaelmyers> hi
<adam___> what's up?
<michaelmyers> gia' non capisco l'italiano....ci mancava anche uno che parla l'inglese ahahahhahah i dont speek english sorry
<enzotib> michaelmyers: come hai installato la 4?
<michaelmyers> ti ho scritto in pvt ma ripeto ho installato da terminale da un blog e adesso non riesco a tornare indietro
<enzotib> michaelmyers: ho il pvt bloccato per i non registrati, e comunque preferisco parlare qui
<michaelmyers> ok
<adam___> qualcuno parla italiano?
<enzotib> adam___: questo è un canale itarliano
<enzotib> italiano*
<adam___> a! ok :-)
<adam___> Sto scaricando ubuntu!!!!
<michaelmyers> wee uno alla volta c'ero prima io ahahhahahaha
<adam___> qualcuno mi da una mano o un piede per installarlo?
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao a tutti
<michaelmyers> ciao thomas
<adam___> ops forse ce la faccio da solo.... ma magari un help real time non guasta..
<enzotib> !installazione | adam___
<ubot-it> adam___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<michaelmyers> ma una manina a me?
<adam___> hi thomas
<Thomas_Anderson> michaelmyers che problema hai?
<adam___> ok leggo leggo ...
<michaelmyers> voglio far tornare la mia versione di firefox 4.0 alla 3.6 e non so come fare
<Thomas_Anderson> l'hai installato usando un PPA?
<michaelmyers> veramente ho seguito un blog ed ho installato da terminale
<Thomas_Anderson> dovresti dimrmi i passaggi cha hai fatto per installarlo
<Thomas_Anderson> perché se hai usato un PPS allora ti basta rimuovere il PPA disinstallare firefox e reinstallarlo(reinstallerà la 3.6)
<michaelmyers> mmmm erano tutti passaggi copia e incolla adesso non ricordo ad esser sincero
<Thomas_Anderson> *PPA
<adam___> volevo installare ubuntu in un pc dove c'è windows xp.. nelle risorse del computer leggo disco C: e disco D: vuol dire che ci sono 2 partizioni o in realtà c'è ne una sola?
<adam___> scusate la domanda da ignorantone... eheh :-)
<Thomas_Anderson> adam__, windows a differenza di Linux che usa un file system a single directory root, ha una root directory per ogni partizione/disco
<Thomas_Anderson> quindi potrebbero sia essere 2 dischi che 2 partizioni
<michaelmyers> ho cancellato i PPA ed ho tolto firefox da sinaptyc ma alla reinstallazione e' sempre la 4.0
<Thomas_Anderson> per vederlo clicca col destro sull'icona di risorse del computer e vai su componenti harware o wualcosa del genere(è da tanto che non lo uso e non ricordo) e da lì vedi quanti dischi hai
<adam___> come faccio a sapere se sono 2 dischi diversi o 1 con 2 partizioni? chiamo bill gates?
<Thomas_Anderson> quindi se tu da terminale dai "sudo apt-get install firefox" ti installa la 4.0?
<adam___> ok ok vado a veder
<michaelmyers> ci provo ti faccio sapere subito
<Thomas_Anderson> michaelmyers, ok
<Thomas_Anderson> adam__, ma in questo momento stai usando windows o ubuntu?
<adam___> ho 2 pc in 1 chatto e nell'altro sto scaricando il file ISO dal sito di ubuntu
<adam___> sto scaricando la ver. 10.4 LTS
<michaelmyers> non solo e' sempre la 4.0 ma oltretutto me la ritrovo con tutti gli addons installati secondo me dovrei estirparla radicalmente ma non so come fare
<adam___> Thomas non si capisce molto dalle proprieta di risorse del computer ma penso che il disco sia 1 in quanto in C: c'è windows e in D: ci sono programmi e documenti, me lo confermi Thomas?
<Thomas_Anderson> michaelmyers facciamo così: consideriamo il caso in cui hai usato un ppa
<michaelmyers> ok
<Thomas_Anderson> adam__, non è detto; allora fai così, clicca su risorse del computer col destro e clicca sull'ultima voce in basso(che non ricordo com'è)
<Thomas_Anderson> poi sulla finestra che ti si apre vai su gestione hardware
<Thomas_Anderson> e clicca su un pulsante con un nome simile
<Thomas_Anderson> ti si dovrebbe aprire una finestra con elencato l'hardware
<Thomas_Anderson> tra quelli devi cercare i dischi
<Thomas_Anderson> michael vai su Sistema->Amministrazione->Gestore Aggiornamenti
<adam___> okokok
<michaelmyers> fatto
<Thomas_Anderson> lì clicca sul pulsante in basso a sinistra "Impostazioni" e vai sulla scheda "altro software"
<Thomas_Anderson> e vedi se ci sono delle voci che iniziano per http://ppa.... ecc
<michaelmyers> si
<panda> adam___: prova con start -> esegui -> diskmgmt.msc
<Thomas_Anderson> dovrebbe esserci quello di firefox
<michaelmyers> ho ancora dei PPA di mozzilla team?!?! strano ieri li avevo rimossi....
<Thomas_Anderson> sono quelli
<Thomas_Anderson> cliccaci e rimuovili
<michaelmyers> devo deselezzionare gli altri allora
<Thomas_Anderson> una volta rimossi quando installi firefox lo prende dai reposotory di ubuntu 10.10, e quindi il 3.6
<Thomas_Anderson> bhe sì, in effetti potresti anche solo deselezionarli
<adam___> ok ho aperto gestione periferiche dove c'è tutto e ho trovato tra unità disco un solo disco.... Maxtor.... è 1HD solo no? :-)
<Thomas_Anderson> giusto per curiosità, come mai stai tornando a firefox 3.6?
<Thomas_Anderson> adam__, sì allora è uno solo
<Thomas_Anderson> quindi D è una partizione
<michaelmyers> a parte che e' in inglese mi da problemi con dei giochi on line
<adam___> ok scarico... sono emozionatooooooo
<Thomas_Anderson> michael, ah ok, perché altrimenti è molto più veloce del 3.6
<michaelmyers> okkkkkkkkkkkk adesso su sinaptyc mi da la 3.6 grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Thomas_Anderson> di niente.... :)
<adam___> in c: ho liberi 16 Gb in d: ho liberi 45 Gb, bastano per mettergli ubuntu?
<Thomas_Anderson> certo
<michaelmyers> adesso ne so un'altra in piu' grazie!
<Thomas_Anderson> tanto fa tutto l'installar, prepara la partizione su cui installare ubuntu, installa il bootloder (GRUB) e lo configura
<Thomas_Anderson> *installer
<michaelmyers> thomas
<michaelmyers> perdonami
<Thomas_Anderson> michaelmyers, dimmi
<michaelmyers> ho un altro problema che mi si presenta
<michaelmyers> l'aggiornamento del flash all'ultima versiobne
<adam___> quando farò il boot dal cd di installazione poi posso stabilire la partizione da assegnare a windows e quella per ubuntu.. ho capito bene?
<Thomas_Anderson> devi creare un partizione a parte per ubuntu, ma fa tutto da solo; ridimensiona le altre partizione e ne crea una nuova per ubunut
<Thomas_Anderson> michael, che problema ti da di preciso?
<adam___> ok thomas... speriamo bene!!
<michaelmyers> appena aperto firefox mi apre una pagina che mi dice "ti consigliamo di aggiornare adobe flash player all'ultima versione altrimenti la versione attuale potrebbe avere problemi" e in effetti e' cosi'........mi ha dato un link da seguire con la pagina di adobe ma sinceramente non so come installarli visto che sono targz o roba simile
<Thomas_Anderson> michael che versione di flash hai installata ora?
<michaelmyers> non lo so ma penso che sia inferiore alla 10.2
<Thomas_Anderson> scrivimi il link della pagina
<michaelmyers> il targz mi frega sempre
<michaelmyers> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html#fp10.2
<Thomas_Anderson> ok lo scarico e vedo
<Thomas_Anderson> ah
<Thomas_Anderson> c'è direttamente la libreria
<Thomas_Anderson> allora....
<michaelmyers> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/esattamente la pagina che mi aveva dato era questa http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<michaelmyers> ho fatto un po' di confusione
<Thomas_Anderson> estrai la libreria dall'archivio e copiala nella cartella /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<michaelmyers> ok aspetta ma quale scarico????
<Thomas_Anderson> l'archivio che avevi scariato prima, tanto dovrebbe comunque contenere la libreria
<Thomas_Anderson> *scaricato
<michaelmyers> non l'ho ancora scaricato ce ne sono 3
<Thomas_Anderson> ah, devi scaricare Plugin content debugger
<michaelmyers> nell'usr ce ne sta gia una devo sostituirla?
<Thomas_Anderson> sìsì
<michaelmyers> forse dovrei andarci con gksu nautilus da terminale?
<Thomas_Anderson> sì, oppure usa il comando "mv"
<michaelmyers> sempre da terminale?
<Thomas_Anderson> sì, o lanci nautilus con gksu oppure da terminale lanci " sudo mn -f /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so "nome dellla libreria""
<Thomas_Anderson> *mv
<Thomas_Anderson> michael, te la riconosce ora?
<michaelmyers> l'ho copiata
<michaelmyers> niente da fare
<Thomas_Anderson> allora copiala anche in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<michaelmyers> va bene con youtube ma non con gli altri giochi tipo su fcbk
<michaelmyers> ok
<michaelmyers> niente
<Thomas_Anderson> cavolo è strano
<Thomas_Anderson> è quella la posizione dalla quale lancia il plugin
<michaelmyers> ri ho firefox in italiano ma sempre con gli stessi problemi che si sono creati mettendo la 4.0
<Thomas_Anderson> ma hai provato a chiudere e riaprire firefox?
<michaelmyers> certo si
<michaelmyers> aspetta provo a disabilitare tutti gli addons
<Thomas_Anderson> se non va allora prova a disinstallarlo prima; lancia da terminale "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer"
<michaelmyers> c'e' un addons che non me lo riconosce piu ed e'   Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2 (ubuntu configuration default and support for firefox axstension/plugin)
<snapp> notte
<michaelmyers> notte
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao snap
<Thomas_Anderson> allora reinstalla anche quello
<michaelmyers> :-S
<michaelmyers> e come dove lo prendo?
<michaelmyers> non me lo fa toccare
<Thomas_Anderson> con "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubufox"
<michaelmyers> c'e' il segno di divieto
<michaelmyers> ok ci provo
<michaelmyers> michaelmyers@michaelmyers-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubufox
<michaelmyers> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<michaelmyers> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<michaelmyers> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<michaelmyers> La reinstallazione di ubufox non è possibile, non può essere scaricato.
<FloodBotIt1> michaelmyers: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michaelmyers> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<michaelmyers> non me lo ha aggiornato
<Thomas_Anderson> eh lo vedo
<Thomas_Anderson> allora facciamo un passo alla volta
<Thomas_Anderson> flash l'hai già disinstallato?
<michaelmyers> no
<michaelmyers> ho ancora tutto li
<Thomas_Anderson> priam disinstalla flash allora, usando il comando che ti ho scritto prima
<michaelmyers> sudo apt-get autoremove flash player?
<Thomas_Anderson> non autoremove, remove
<michaelmyers> ok
<Thomas_Anderson> dopo lancia "sudo apt-get remove firefox ubufox"
<michaelmyers> aspetta non mi rimuove nulla qualcosa e' errato nella mia dicitura
<Thomas_Anderson> e dopo questo per fare una cosa pulita lancia anche "sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge"
<Thomas_Anderson> ok: ti scrivo il comando preciso "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer firefox ubufox"
<michaelmyers> infatti sbagliavo
<michaelmyers> ha rimosso
<michaelmyers> prossima mossa?
<Thomas_Anderson> il comando di prima, te lo riscrivo: "sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge"
<cricido> ciaooooooo
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao cricido
<michaelmyers> tutto fatto :-)
<Thomas_Anderson> ora vai son sudo apt-get install firefox ubufox
<Thomas_Anderson> per installare flash invece visita una pagina che contiene un oggetto flash e installalo con la procedura guidata
<michaelmyers> ok
<michaelmyers> ma ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto come mai appena ho aperto youtube mi si e' visto il video?? oltretutto il problema persiste......
<Thomas_Anderson> allora vuol dire che non ti ha disinstallato flash
<michaelmyers> il problema del browser non esiste perche' posso usare chrome - opera-epiphany, ma perdere firefox mi girano un po' -.-
<Thomas_Anderson> allora...
<Thomas_Anderson> tocca disinstallarlo manualmente
<Thomas_Anderson> da terminale: sudo updatedb
<Thomas_Anderson> quando ha finito di aggiornare il database lancia "locate libflashplayer.so"
<michaelmyers> aspetta
<michaelmyers> sudo updatedb non mi da nulla
<Thomas_Anderson> no è che ci mette un po'
<Thomas_Anderson> almeno una trentina di secondi
<michaelmyers> non so ma mi e' ritornata la stringa nome-sistem-product-name-$
<michaelmyers> e ancora non succede nulla
<michaelmyers> il comando e' sudo updatedb oppure sudo update db?
<Thomas_Anderson> tutto attaccato
<Thomas_Anderson> cmq ora scrivi "locate libflashplugin.so"
<michaelmyers> locale: unknown name "libflashplugin.so" questa e' la risposta
<Thomas_Anderson> locate
<Thomas_Anderson> non locale
<michaelmyers> ahahahahha madonna che orbo che sono
<michaelmyers> non succede propio nulla :-(
<Thomas_Anderson> mah...strano
<Thomas_Anderson> lancia sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<michaelmyers> ritorna la stringa con sistem-product-name
<Thomas_Anderson> ora va?
<michaelmyers> incredibile
<michaelmyers> mi dice operazione non valida
<michaelmyers> eppure il comando e' giusto
<panda> apt-get install
<michaelmyers> ok riprovo
<Thomas_Anderson> giusto, ho dimenticato install
<Thomas_Anderson> XD
<michaelmyers> adesso va
<michaelmyers> fatto
<michaelmyers> non ho risolto pero'
<panda> Thomas_Anderson: yawp!
<michaelmyers> thomas ti ho gia' stressato abbastanza forse e' il caso di ringraziarti e di chiudere il topic -.-
<Thomas_Anderson> michael, scusa ma a questo punto proprio non saprei
<Thomas_Anderson> più che altro è strano il fatto che locate non individua la libreria libflashplayer.so
<michaelmyers> sei stato grande adesso provo a navigare sul web eventualmente se ci ribecchiamo qui ti faro' sapere
<michaelmyers> grazieeeeeeeee
<Thomas_Anderson> ok
<Thomas_Anderson> ciaooo
<michaelmyers> ciao buona notte
<Thomas_Anderson> in effetti è abbastanza tardi
<Thomas_Anderson> vado a dormire anch'io
<Thomas_Anderson> ciaoooa tutti
<Thomas_Anderson> buona notte
<Thomas_Anderson> ciaoo michaelmyers
<michaelmyers> ciao di nuovo grazie
<felice1210> Ciao a tutti del chan #ubuntu-it
<felice1210> sera a tutti
<felice1210> posso chiedere un aiuto
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | felice1210
<ubot-it> felice1210: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<felice1210> :) ho appena installato ubuntu 10 ma non entro in internet
<felice1210> non ha la scheda eth0
<felice1210> con lspci mi dice ethernet controller intel....etc
<felice1210> come attivarlo?
<panda> felice1210: hai il pc con ubuntu vicino ?
<felice1210> si
<panda> felice1210: e' collegato via cavo al modem/router ?
<felice1210> si, la luce dietro nell'hard è accesa
<felice1210> ma fissa
<panda> l'hard ?
<felice1210> ops hardware, pa presa
<felice1210> la presa dove metto il jack
<panda> felice1210: non c'e' una icona in alto a destra che ti dice che il pc  e' connesso ?
<felice1210> mi dice nessuna connessione
<panda> felice1210: andiamo per gradi dal basso, apri un terminale
<felice1210> ok
<felice1210> pronto
<panda> felice1210: dai ip a l
<panda> felice1210: dai ip a l e metti il risultato in pastebin
<panda> felice1210: ?
<felice1210> scusami stavo scrivendo
<felice1210> su paste quello che viene
<felice1210> non mi ricordo come fare copia e incolla in editor
<felice1210> ops terminale
<felice1210> cmq dice state unknowm
<panda> felice1210: ho bisogno dell'output del comando selezionalo, tasto desto, copia, apri pastebin, tasto desto, incolla, copiaincolla il link
<felice1210> ok
<felice1210> ma mi devo registrare per pubblicarlo o lo leggi?
<panda> !paste | felice1210
<ubot-it> felice1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<panda> non ha bisogno di registrazione
<felice1210> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585627/plain/
<panda> felice1210: adesso da il comando "lspci -k"
<felice1210> copio l'uscita
<panda> si copia tutto quello che ti scrive
<felice1210> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585632/
<panda> felice1210: adesso "sudo modprobe e1000e"
<felice1210> fatto ma non mi dice niente
<erobil> uso ubuntu 10.10 , mi è sparita l'icona del volume , come faccio a ri metterla?
<panda> felice1210: ottimo adesso ridai "ip a l" e ridai l'output
<Carlin0> erobil, clicca sulla barra in alto → aggingi al pannello → indicatore
<Carlin0> aggiungi*
<felice1210> è uguale a prima
<erobil> Carlin0: ok grz funziona kissà xké è sparito vbb alla prox
<panda> felice1210: ridai "lspci -k" poi "dmesg | tail -20" e pasta l'output
<panda> erobil: compro una vocale
<felice1210> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585637/
<panda> felice1210: e lspci -k e' diverso da prima ?
<felice1210> non ho confrontato, ora lo copio
<felice1210> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585639/
<panda> felice1210: strano, l scheda e' riconosciuta e il modulo indicato sembra gia' stato caricato, ma non viene associato alla scheda
<panda> felice1210: proviamo a toglierlo e a rimetterlo
<felice1210> ok
<panda> felice1210: sudo rmmod e1000e; sudo modprobe e1000e; dmesg | tail -20
<felice1210> su un'unica riga o dopo il punto e virgola vado con invio?
<panda> felice1210: su un'unica riga va bene
<felice1210> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585641/
<davide> ciao
<felice1210> ciao davide
<davide> ho un piccolo problema, non mi ricordo che psw avevo impostato per le cartelle condivise in rete lan, qualcuno sa dove si può recuperare?
<panda> felice1210: il modulo non riesce a identificare la scheda .  VEdo se e' e' un bug e se c'e' una soluzione
<felice1210> ok, prima con windows ogni volta che entravo, dovevo disabilitare la scheda di rete e poi riattivarla e andava
<felice1210> non so se è hardware il problema
<krimini^> :)
<krimini^> santo dio+
<panda> felice1210: sembra che il problema (o almeno uno simile) sia noto, ma la solutione e' un po' impegnativa
<felice1210> se posso
<panda> felice1210: dai questo comando intanto "modinfo e1000e | grep version"
<panda> felice1210: se hai la 10.10 dovrebbe essere 1.0.2.-k4
<felice1210> si
<felice1210> devo copiarti il risultato
<panda> felice1210: non importa
<panda> felice1210: vuoi tentare la strada ?  ci vorra' una mezz'ora, se tutto va bene
<felice1210> ok
<felice1210> ho tempo :) grazie per la pazienza
<davide> nessuno ha una mezza idea? su internet non ho trovato nulla
<panda> felice1210: per riferimento, la soluzione e' discussa qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593983&page=2
<panda> davide: come hai condiviso le cartelle ?
<davide> rispondo da ultra new bie
<davide> col tasto destro e condivisione
<davide> mi ricordo che mi aveva chiesto di installare dei prog
<davide> che avevo installato
<davide> e poi tutto bene
<panda> felice1210: la soluzione e' temporanea, fino a quando non uscira' la 11.04 col kernel nuovo che dovrebbe risolvere questo probleam
<davide> ma non avendo usato la condivisione da un bel pò, non so più che psw avevo messo
<panda> felice1210: ed e' probabile che quando aggiorni il kernel stando comunque sulla 10.10 tu debba ripeterla
<felice1210> se installo la 10.4 risolvo il problema?
<panda> felice1210: vai su questo sito http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Ethernet+Components&ProductLine=Ethernet+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82578+Gigabit+Ethernet+PHY
<panda> felice1210: non lo so, non credo che ti convenga comunque, aspetta la 11.04
<panda> esce fra poco piu' di un mese
<felice1210> se applichiamo questa pacth, risolvo cmq o stiamo sperimentando?
<panda> davide: non l'ho mai fatto, ci sarebbe da ravanare in qualche file di configurazione, ma se e' conservata cryptata, non si puo' fare niente
<davide> dici che non c'è una linea di comando da sudo per mod la psw?
<panda> felice1210: non stiamo applicando una patch, stiamo ricompilando il modulo della tua scheda di rete da sorgenti esterni al kernel, ma non so se funzionera'
<felice1210> ok nuova esperienza :), grazie per la pazienza
<felice1210> dal sito cosa scarico?
<panda> felice1210: seleziona linux nel box e scarica il primo driver
<felice1210> fatto, messa nella chiavetta e portata nel pc
<felice1210> si chiama e10001-1.3.10a.tar.gz
<felice1210> basta premerci per avviarla?
<panda> felice1210: non basta, adesso dovresti installare delle cose che spero che stiano nel cd di ubuntu dai "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic"
<panda> davide: hai provato ad andare in sistema - amministrazione - samba ?
<davide> panda,  non c'è samba sotto amministrazione
<davide> c'è cartelle condivise ma niente è modificabie, tutto grigio
<felice1210> panda: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585656/
<davide> va beh raga grazie lo stesso
<davide> ciao
<panda> felice1210: non hai altro modo di connettere quel pc a internet anche temporaneamente ? bisogna andare in sorgenti software e dirgli di installare da CD
<max_> chi c'è in linea
<felice1210> sigh per ora niente, cerco una scheda wireless sperando che funzioi
<felice1210> funzioni*
<felice1210> grazie ancora, appena riesco rientro
<panda> felice1210: la questione si allunga, devi andare in sistema - amministrazione - sorgenti software e togliere la spunta a tutto quello che non e' CD ubuntu
<panda> altrimenti cerca di installare roba da internet,
<felice1210>  non trovo sorgenti software, ma gestore pacchetti
<panda> felice1210: gestore aggiornamenti ?
<felice1210> si
<panda> felice1210: quello, in basso ci deve essere un bottone impostazioni
<felice1210> si
<felice1210> sorgenti software :)
<panda> felice1210: dovresti lasciare il CD inserito e togliere la spunta a tutto cio' che riguarda internet
<panda> felice1210: e selezionare il CD
<felice1210> panda: nella linguetta software per ubuntu, da scaricable da internet, ho deselezionato; ho segnato in basso installabile da cd rom, nelle altre linguette ho deselezionato
<panda> felice1210: ok,  prova a chiudere, dovrebbe aggiornare i pacchetti dal CD
<felice1210> err cdrom//ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat
<felice1210> e tante volte file non trovato
<panda> sigh
<felice1210> se rimetto (sigh) win, faccio pacth e rimetto linux dovrebbe andare?
<panda> felice1210: c'e' una strada intermedia, sporca ma sicura,  scarichi tutti questi pacchetti : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585672/ li metti su una chiavetta e li porti nel pc, poi nel pc dai "sudo dpkg -i *"
<panda> felice1210: scusa questa lista http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585673/
<panda> felice1210: sempre che tu abbia ubuntu a 32 bit
<felice1210> trovato scheda dlink 10/100
<felice1210> asp che installo
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-26
<felice1210> panda: se non ci sono le luci, la scheda non va
<panda> felice1210: non e' detto, ma il cavo e' connesso ?
<felice1210> si
<felice1210> ma non ha dialogo con router
<panda> felice1210: il pc e' acceso ? anche stavolta ubuntu dice che non ha connessione ?
<felice1210> si, trovata una realtek, spero ti dico tra poco
<panda> felice1210: devi ripndere sorgenti software e riselezionare tutte le voci da internet
<panda> felice1210:
<felice1210> luce accesa
<felice1210> panda; come posso capire che va?
<panda> felice1210:  in alto a destra ti dice che sei connesso ?
<felice1210> per un attimo, ora mi dice cavo disconesso sigh
<felice1210> asp che cambio
<panda> felice1210: comincio ad avere troppo sonno per seguirti, ho riassunto qui i passi che devi fare,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585683/
<felice1210> panda: niente, mi fermo, anche cambiando il cavo, luce resta accesa fissa senza lampeggiare e in video continua a dirmi cavo distaccato
<felice1210> grazie ancora panda per la pazienza
<felice1210> cerco nuva scheda alla prossima
<roxdragon> weeeeeee
<felice1210> notte a tutti :)
<samed87> qualcuno mi può dare una mano a configurare shockwave che ho installato con wine
<samed87> vi ringrazio
<andrea1> ho installato firefox 4 su ubuntu 10.04 .come faccio a installare lingua italiana
<samed87> firefox-4.0 -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT
<samed87> installa questo pacchetto
<samed87> cmq
<samed87> leggi anche le guide prima di installarle le cose
<samed87> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=397399.80
<glpiana> ola
<alnuvola> giorno
<samed87> giorno
<samed87> salve glpiana
<samed87> cm va ???
<glpiana> ciao samed87 . tutto ok
<samed87> mmmm se lo dici te
<samed87> mi sono accorto di un bug della adobe
<samed87> da impazzire
<samed87> in poche parole shockwave con linux non se ne parla
<glpiana> samed87, su #ubuntu-it-chat please :)
<samed87> ho seguito la guida
<samed87> ok
<samed87> se qualcuno mi può dare una rete vpn mi farebbe un piacere vi ringrazio
<root__> ho immagine rovesciata con skype su ubuntu 10,10
<Peace-> root__: come mai sei root?
<Peace-> root__: non avrai mica avviato ubuntu come utente root
<root__> no non capisco sono entrato in chat e il nome è diventato root
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> root__: premi $USER in un terminale
<glpiana> root__, apri un terminale, scrivi lsmod    e metti tutto su pastebin
<Peace-> vedi cosa ti dice...
<glpiana> !paste | root__
<ubot-it> root__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<root__> Paste from r at Sat, 26 Mar 2011 08:36:27 +0000
<root__> scusate vado via
 * marcello1 is away: I'm busy
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<Alfasus> Da ieri alla riaccensione del pc il mouse è bloccato. Per sbloccarlo devo desinserirlo e rinserirlo nella porta usb. Ho notato che la luce rossa del puntatore è spenta.
<Peace-> Alfasus: seleziona un kernel differente all avvio
<Alfasus> Peace, ci provo.
<Peace-> Alfasus: llor?
<Peace-> a
<Alfasus> Peace, come prima
<Peace-> Alfasus: cambiato porta usb?
<Peace-> Alfasus: due sono le cose
<Peace-> o il kernel è cambiato ==> non gestisce bene il mouse
<Peace-> o il kernel non è cambiato ==> mouse ha qualche problema
<Peace-> mouse==> o ha il problema il mouse in se
<Peace-> mouse==> o ha il problema  la porta
<Peace-> usb
<Alfasus> Peace, OK Grazie
<cianci> Salve a tutti!
<cianci> è la prima volta che uso la chat e non so come si fa...
<jester->  cianci visto che scrivi il verso lo hai trovato
<cianci> si ci ho messo gli anni però
<cianci> mi servirebbe una mano x un paio di cose...ho ubuntu da pochissimo
<jester-> !chiedi | cianci
<ubot-it> cianci: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cianci> ok!...allora io ho bisogno di sapere come posso usare guitar pro...
<glpiana> cianci, eventualmente lo fai andare su wine
<glpiana> !wine | cianci
<ubot-it> cianci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> sempre che giri
<glpiana> cianci, altrimenti c'è tuxguitar che legge i file di guitar pro
<glpiana> !info tuxguitar
<ubot-it> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3120 kB, installed size 5960 kB
<cianci> ho provato ma non li legge
<glpiana> cianci, che versione di file?
<cianci> gp5
<cianci> premetto che sono super ignorante...
<Alfasus> Peace, Ho risolto, anche se non ho capito il perchè. Era una penna USB rimasta inserita. E' bastata toglierla.
<glpiana> cianci, aspetta che provo
<cianci> oh ce l'ho fatta...
<glpiana> ecco
<cianci> si funziona ma che differenza c'è tra guitar pro e texguitar?...
<glpiana> cianci, non lo so. eventualmente chiedi in chat
<glpiana> !chat | cianci
<ubot-it> cianci: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cianci> ok grazie
<cianci> un'altra cosa...non mi rileva lo scanner...solo la stampante ma lo scanner invece no
<jester-> cianci: tipo scanner?
<cianci> epson stylus dx7400
<cianci> è tutto in uno
<jester-> cianci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<jester-> cianci: qui la fa piu corta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853063
<cianci> non riesco a modificare in file...come si mette il privilegio di amministratore?
<K99Brain> !sudo | cianci
<ubot-it> cianci: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cianci> sto capendo proprio poco...
<K99Brain> cianci, che file devi modificare?
<cianci> aspetta ma nell'elenco non c'è il mio modello
<jester-> K99Brain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853063
<jester-> cianci: vedo che c'è un #epson  con # davanti qualsiasi comando viene ignorato e la riga diventa testo, per quello si dice commentare la riga
<jester-> cianci: prova a levarlo
<cianci> non ricordo più dove trovo ikl file
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> ho installato il tema elegant gnome .. solo che è rimasto lo sfondo blu nelle finestre di nautilus nella navigazione delle cartelle qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<alnuvola> in modifica non mi compare piu il pulstante preferenze
<glpiana> !image | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cianci> mi dice che non posso eliminarlo...
<cianci> che non ho il permesso
<alnuvola> http://imagebin.org/144981
<jester-> cianci: sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<alnuvola> voglio lo sfondo blu come quello del tema in grigio scuro
<cianci> ok ho eliminato il # e o salvato...adesso?
<glpiana> alnuvola, scusa non ho capito: vuoi che sia blu anche la parte sinistra del file manager?
<alnuvola> no voglio la parte destra in grigio il contrario
<glpiana> alnuvola, vai su modifica -> sfondi e simboli
<alnuvola> glpiana nn c'è piu
<glpiana> alnuvola, clicchi su colori, prendi il colore adatto e lo trascini nella finestra
<glpiana> come non c'è più? che versione hai?
<alnuvola> da quando ho installato elegant gnome
<glpiana> alnuvola, bene.
<glpiana> alnuvola, preso da dove?
<jester-> cianci: sudo service cups restart
<jester-> cianci: poi prova a scannare
<cianci> come provo a scannare?...che programma uso?
<jester-> cianci: ci dovrebbe essere il cazzillo in applicazioni grafica
<jester-> cianci: simple scan mi pare
<cianci> simple scan?
<jester-> yess
<cianci> mi dice che non rileva alcun scanner
<jester-> cianci: prova a dare sudo simplescan
<Peace-> cianci: imagescan in termianle
<jester-> cianci: sudo imagescan
<cianci> come faccio ad aggiungere il componente universe dei repository ufficuali nel proprio file dei repository?
<jester-> cianci: c'è gia
<cianci> ok
<jester-> cianci: come si chiama il tuo user
<cianci> non mi si installano i pacchetti libgtkl.2 e libgtkl.2-common
<Steeler> volevo contattare you tube, c'è modo??
<Peace-> Steeler: ma è un problmea ubuntu?
<jester-> cianci: cerca libgtk nel software center
<Steeler> Peace-, no. volevo chiedere una cosa agli sviluppatori
<Peace-> Steeler: sviluppatori d cosa?
<glpiana> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> Peace-, gli voglio chiedere se possono lasciare il  tasto che c'è oggi per rendere you tube tutto nero, provatelo, oggi perchè è il giorno della terra, scusate l' OT.
<cianci> fatto ma ce ne sono 1000
<Peace-> Steeler: usa la chat va
<cianci> quali devo installare?
<jester-> cianci: cerca quello che ti interessa, ma a quale pro
<cianci> a me serve libgtkl.2 ma non mi sembra che ci sia...
<jester-> cianci: scometto che tenti di mettere un tema farlocco
<jester-> cianci: lo scanner si è svegliato?
<DavidGuetta> Ciao a tutti
<cianci> no cerco solo di farlo partire
<alnuvola> glpiana ho risolto
<jester-> cianci: le gtk centrano una sega con lo scanner, lancia la gui con sudo imagescan
<DavidGuetta> Come faccio a creare una distro Linux?
<Peace-> DavidGuetta: è supporto ubuntu questo
<Peace-> DavidGuetta: non come creare una distro
<DavidGuetta> Dove posso chiedere allora?
<DavidGuetta> ???
<Peace-> !chat | DavidGuetta
<ubot-it> DavidGuetta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DavidGuetta> Grazie
<Dany> C'è nessuno?
<jester-> tutti al mare
<Mascalzone_it> buongiorno, l'altro giorno ho provato a entrare qui con la penultima versione di kvirc, il server freenode ma ha disconnesso dicendo che il mio client era vulnerabile agli attacchi da remoto, adesso ho l'ultima versione di kvirc e sono entrato tranquillamente, sapete se l'ultima versione di kvirc è sicura?
<cianci> ok ricominciamo da capo...
<cianci> devo fare andare lo scanner il pc me lo rileva solo come stampante...epson stylus dx7400
<cianci> che devo fare?
<cianci> datemi una mano xk da solo faccio solo che danni
<Gianlu90\> ragazzi buongiorno...ho un problema...ho un notebook con 2 sistemi operativi win 7 e ubuntu...
<Gianlu90\> non so perchè ma da ieri quando spengo il pc
<Gianlu90\> questo si spegne e dopo 3 secondi si riaccende da solo
<Gianlu90\> questo succede sia con win 7 che con ubuntu
<Gianlu90\> per caso qualcuno sa come devo fare?
<snapp> su ubuntu come posso fare il debug della scheda di rete
<ToGeL4119> qualche italiano ?
<snapp> qui tutti
<snapp> hihi
<Gianlu90\> raga qualcuno sa come devo fare x quel problema?
<ToGeL4119> che strano server addio ..
<roxdragon> ToGeL4119, ?
<davide_> raga ho la mia immagine rovesciata con skype su ubuntu 10.10
<gianlu90> buongiorno. il mio pc si riavvia da solo....io arresto il sistema...lui si spegne....si spengono tt le lucette...e dopo 3 secondi si ricaccende
<davide_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585863/ ecco il comando lsmod
<davide_> vado , ci sentiamo dopo
<Alex99> ciao, perchè l'ubuntu software center mi dice "Blocco del gestore di pacchetti non riuscito" ? grazie
<MatteoR> Alex99: Forse hai qualche gestore dei pacchetti aperto
<Alex99> l'avevo ma l'ho chiuso.
<luigicarovilla> ciao ragazzi io sono nuovo utente ubuntu e avrei qualche cosa da chiedervi, è possibile?
<Alex99> poi c'è un altro fatto: è da qualche giorno che alcuni pacchetti di aggiornamenti non me li lascia installare e il messaggio è lo stesso?
<luigicarovilla> ragazzi per favore c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> !qualcuno | luigicarovilla
<ubot-it> luigicarovilla: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<OverMe> oh hi
<MatteoR> ciao OverMe
<luigicarovilla> ok, va bene. Ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ed ora vorrei installare tramite wine i programmi che mi servono per lavorare ma non ci riesco perchè mi da sempre una finestra di errore, volevo sapere se c'è qualche impostazione che devo modificare.
<enzotib> luigicarovilla: molti programmi che usi in windows hanno degli equivalenti in linux, senza usare wine
<luigicarovilla> ma così dovrei ricomprare le licenze...
<luigicarovilla> e poi non per tutti ci sono gli equivalenti x linux
<MatteoR> luigicarovilla: comunque devi impostare i permessi di esecuzione al programma .exe
<luigicarovilla> l'ho fatto ma non vanno.
<MatteoR> luigicarovilla: che errore ti dava?
<enzotib> luigicarovilla: non tutto funziona su linux, se hai così tanto bisogno di windows, forse è meglio che usi windows
<enzotib> intendevo non tutto funziona su wine
<luigicarovilla>  MatteoR : mi dava un errore dove diceva che  può essere un problema del programma o un problema di wine...
<MatteoR> luigicarovilla: dovresti dirmi l'errore specifico, perchè così mi dici tutto e niente
<luigicarovilla> enzotib: ma windows è lento e si blocca di continuo per questo son vuluto passare a ubuntu...
<MatteoR> luigicarovilla: Che programma usi?
<enzotib> luigicarovilla: posso sapere che programmi devi usare?
<luigicarovilla> rhinoceros per la modellazione3D
<enzotib> luigicarovilla: e comunque windows, trattato con cura, funziona sufficientemente bene
<luigicarovilla> 3ds max per il render fotorealistico o cinema4D
<luigicarovilla> e poi Autocad e i programmi adobe
<enzotib> luigicarovilla: programmi così specifici e con grosse esigenze di grafica non andranno bene nemmeno su virtualbox, figuriamoci con wine
<enzotib> stai sprecando il tuo tempo
<MatteoR> concordo
<luigicarovilla> ok grazie lo stesso allora dovro ripassare a windows....
<luigicarovilla> mi ci ero già affezzionato a ubuntu
<MatteoR> luigicarovilla: Ci sono alternative open source
<MatteoR> che funzionano nativamente su ubuntu
<luigicarovilla> le ho viste ma non son quelle che servono a me
<luigicarovilla> ok grazie a tutti e due =)
<luigicarovilla> ciao ciao
<metalmen> ciao
<Gianlu> qualcuno mi spiega xke il mio pc si riaccende subito dopo averlo arrestato???
<Gianlu> prontooooo
<enzotib> Gianlu: hai anche windows?
<Gianlu> si
<Gianlu> ho tt e 2
<maddler> hello world!
<Gianlu> succede con entrambi
<enzotib> Gianlu: questa è la prova che il problema è del pc, non di ubuntu
<Gianlu> yeaaaah vado a spararmi...
<Gianlu> XD
<Gianlu> si ma anke se chiudo il coperchio del notebook invece di sospendersi...si spegne
<Gianlu> e dopo 5 secondi si riaccende
<enzotib> Gianlu: solo con ubuntu?
<Gianlu> no anke con win
<Gianlu> io penso ke sia successo qualcosa xke ieri ho staccato x sbaglio la presa al pc mentre era in sospensione..
<Gianlu> ma nn ne sono sicuro
<enzotib> Gianlu: prima non lo faceva?
<Gianlu> nn credo sia quello...è successo anke altre volte in precedenza di staccarlo x sbaglio ma nn ha mai fatto qualcosa del genere
<Gianlu> prima quando?? e cosa?
<enzotib> Gianlu: il problema del riavvio lo faceva anche prima che staccassi la presa?
<Gianlu> no
<Gianlu> ma nn credo si stato quello a provocare questo..
<Gianlu> boh
<Adam_> ciao a tutti
<Adam_> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Gianlu> enzotib c6?
<Adam__> Italianiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!
<spiller821> ciao ragazzi ho un problema chi mi aiuta per favore?
<spiller821> ragazzi c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | spiller821
<ubot-it> spiller821: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> !chiedi | Adam__
<ubot-it> Adam__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<spiller821> se qualcuno magari si degna di rispondere magari io formulerei tranquillamente il mio problema
<enzotib> spiller821: non funziona così
<enzotib> !irc | spiller821
<ubot-it> spiller821: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<spiller821> cmq ho un sony vaio è un netbook e la mia scheda wireless non rileva la rete wifi
<spiller821> come procediamo?
<enzotib> spiller821: apri un terminale, scrivi iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | spiller821 copia su pastebin
<ubot-it> spiller821 copia su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585879/
<enzotib> spiller821: sudo lshw -short -class network
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585880/
<enzotib> spiller821: grep RT3090 /var/log/kern.log
<spiller821> non mi ha dato niente
<enzotib> spiller821: lspci | grep -i wireless
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585883/
<enzotib> spiller821: lspci -ks 01:00.0
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585884/
<enzotib> spiller821: e anche: uname -a
<Gianlu> enzotib allora?? niente?
<enzotib> Gianlu: abbiamo detto che il problema non è di ubuntu, mi pare
<spiller821> cioè la riga di prima piu uname?
<enzotib> spiller821: no, un altro comando
<Gianlu> quindi dipende dal pc? o da win?
<enzotib> torno tra due minuti
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585885/
<spiller821> ok attendo tuoi comandi e grazie mille per la disponibilità!!!
<spiller821> enzo ci sei?
<spiller821> 3nzo?
<enzotib> spiller821:
<spiller821> si
<spiller821> eccomi
<enzotib> spiller821: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<spiller821> 10.04
<enzotib> spiller821: ok
<spiller821> ti ho postato il comando che mi hai detto  prima lo hai letto?
<spiller821> l'ultimo
<enzotib> spiller821: sì,
<spiller821> ok
<enzotib> spiller821: da Sistema->Amministrazione->Driver Hardware, compare qualcosa in lista?
<spiller821> proseguiamo
<spiller821> asp che vedo
<spiller821> nulla
<enzotib> spiller821: ma ora sei con il cavo?
<spiller821> si
<enzotib> spiller821: ma hai fato un aggiornamento del sistema?
<spiller821> allora
<spiller821> avevo la 10.10 maverick siccome vedevo che ancora instabile sul mio netbook allora avevo il linux ubuntu 9.10, ho formattato ho messo il 9.10 e poi con gli aggiornamenti l'ho portato al 10.04
<spiller821> è tutto quello che ho fatto
<spiller821> ma anche col 9.10 i driver non c'erano
<enzotib> spiller821: installiamo un pacchetto: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> fatto.. ti devo postare il tutto?
<enzotib> spiller821: sì
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585889/
<enzotib> spiller821: riavvia
<spiller821> ok
<spiller821> enzo.. eccomi
<enzotib> spiller821: iwconfig
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585891/
<enzotib> spiller821: eccola la wlan0
<enzotib> spiller821: clicca sull'icona di network manager, in alto a destra
<spiller821> non mi da la rete
<spiller821> perchè il wireless è a 0 ancora
<spiller821> sul terminale
<enzotib> spiller821: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585897/
<jester-> spiller821: rfkill list
<enzotib> spiller821: tasto destro sull'icona, mica manca il flag a "Abilita rete senza fili"?
<spiller821> c'è il baffetto
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585898/
<enzotib> spiller821: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585899/
<enzotib> spiller821: ifconfig -a
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585900/
<enzotib> spiller821: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<spiller821> funzione non permessa
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585902/
<enzotib> spiller821: grep wlan0 /var/log/kern.log
<enzotib> spiller821: ci hai messo sudo davanti al comando precedente?
<spiller821> si
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585903/
<jester-> spiller821: ridai sudo rfkill list
<spiller821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585904/
<jester-> è strano che rfkill non veda la wifi. è accesa?
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> oìì nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<Gladiak> ciao a tutti :)
<spiller821> 1 min e vengo subito!!
<spiller821> eccomi sono tornato
<spiller821> enzo.. ci sono sviluppi?
<enzotib> spiller821: jester- chiedeva se la wifi è accesa, c'è un tastino?
<spiller821> si ed è acceso
<spiller821> provo a spegnere il tastino e riaccenderlo?
<remix_tj> spiller821: accendi col tastino acceso
<remix_tj> spiller821: che poi l'hai spento da windows?
<spiller821> è gia acceso e non ho windows
<remix_tj> mai avuto?
<spiller821> ho spento e riacceso il tastino niente, non è cambiato nulla, è andato via il bluetooth e poi è ritornato
<enzotib> (su, figliolo, confessa)
<spiller821> ragazzi si può sistemare?
<spiller821> o meglio riuscite  a sistemarmelo?
<jester-> spiller821: hai ancora win?
<spiller821> no
<jester-> spiller821: male
<jester-> molto male
<spiller821> perchè?
<jester-> perchè se hai spento da tasto no tirna piu su, win la avrebbe rimessa up
<jester-> non torna*
<Gladiak> portatile ?
<Gladiak> controlla nel bios
<spiller821> cosa controllo nel bios?
<Gladiak> se il modulo bluetooth è attivo
<spiller821> ma è gia attivo me ne accorgo dal tastino quando lo accendo e lo spengo
<jester-> leopesto: ping per rt
<leopesto> dica
<cianci> salve a tutti...qualcuno può aiutarmi a fare andare il mio scanner?
<jester-> leopesto: spiller821 ha una wifi rt che non vuol saperne di andare
<jester-> leopesto: installati anche i bacjports
<jester-> leopesto:  e ha lucid
<spiller821> e non c'è modo di farla andare?
<jester-> spiller821: leopesto ha un cultura rigaìuardo agli rt
<jester-> riguardo*
<Peace-> cianci: ti è stato spiegato oggi di dare un comando
<davide> mi aiutate per piacere immagine rovesciata con skype
<cianci> è un epson stylus 7400
<Peace-> cianci: scanimage
<cianci> mi dice no SANE devices found
<Peace-> cianci: scanimage -L
<leopesto> lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3
<cianci> mi dice "No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<cianci> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<cianci> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<cianci> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<cianci> "
<FloodBotIt2> cianci: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> cianci: ti dice che non riesce ad identificare lo scanner quindi = ciupa
<cianci> ?
<Peace-> cianci: dai sudo scanimage -L
<cianci> mi dice la stessa cosa
<Peace-> cianci: ok non c'è il driver quindi non funziona neanche morto
<Alfasus> buonasera, non mi funziona l'aggiormento flash richiesto da youtube
<Peace-> Alfasus: reinstalla flash
<andrea1969> buonasera a tutti
<cianci> e come faccio a installare il driver?
<Alfasus> peace, ho seguito la procedura Adobe, ma Flash non funziona
<jester-> Alfasus: procedura de che, se non hai fatto casini basta installare il pacchetto da repo
<Peace-> cianci: hai 64 bit o 32 ?
<andrea1969> ho installato firefox 4 ed ho problemi con la java. nella versione 3.6.13 seguivo queste istruzioni  http://www.php-architect.com/blog/?s=installing+java e risolvevo.Qualcuno ha idea perchè non funzioni più
<Peace-> cianci: buon notte....
<cianci> 64..
<jester-> andrea1969: installato come
<Peace-> cianci: prova ad installare questo http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.0.2-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Peace-> cianci: dovrebbe fare andare il tuos canner
<Peace-> cianci: se non va non so cosa dirti
<davide> mi sapete aiutare
<cianci> ok grazie lo stesso!
<Peace-> cianci: io ho trovato la documentazione qui http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escpr/ pare che il tuo scanner ci sia
<cianci> mi dice Errore: Architettura «amd64» errata
<Peace-> cianci: e allora hai 32 ....
<Peace-> che cazzo
<Peace-> cianci: oh senti li trovi il download deb http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escpr/  in basso
<andrea1969> jester-: non ricordo. qualche messaggio da terminale
<Alfasus> jester, è possibile verificare che non abbia fatto casini?
<jester-> andrea1969: scaricando la tar, scompattandole a facendo il lanciatore che lancia il file firefox il 4 non ha nessunj problema con java
<andrea1969> jester-: non avrei problemi a provare. pensi possa risolere?
<nicotano> Alfasus,  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<Solid46Snake> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> andrea1969: a sapere coosa e coma lo hai messo
<nicotano> !aiuto | Solid46Snake
<ubot-it> Solid46Snake: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alfasus> jester, per procedura intendo aver seguito quanto richiesto da youtube, che mi diceva che Flash andava aggiornato
<nicotano> Alfasus,  digita dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<Solid46Snake> Ah ok, vi ringrazio, è che è la prima volta che entro in una chat così di aiuto e non so come comportarmi
<jester-> andrea1969: sun-java6-plugin è installato o hai roba scruasa tipo iceddtea
<andrea1969> jester-: utilizzo un sitema di trading on line e non funziona la push. mi secca proprio aver aggiornato perchè prima almeno tutto andava lisciop.
<andrea1969> jester-: icedtea é stato rimosso
<jester-> andrea1969: con il 3.6 funza?
<cianci> sta installando i pacchetti
<davide> aiuzzz
<andrea1969> jester-: si a condizione di aver fatto i passaggi di indicati qui http://www.php-architect.com/blog/?s=installing+java
<cianci> ok fatto e adesso?
<Peace-> cianci: e allora provi a dare ancora scanimage -L
<andrea1969> jester-: potrei tornare anche alla versione 3.6.13 se sapessi come fare...mannaggia aquando non mi tagliole mani!
<Solid46Snake> allora, la domanda è : ieri sera ho configurato il server samba sul mio pc, il problema è che adesso se mi collego alla rete wifi di casa col portatile che ha linux allora riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise, mentre se mi collego con un altro pc che ha windows (sempre sulla rete di casa) oppure con un mediaplayer la rete non mi viene rilevata e non vedo quindi nemmeno le cartelle condivise...cosa può essere?
<cianci> mi dice la stessa cosa di prima
<Peace-> cianci: prova a riavviare, se va bon altrimenti caro mio ti tacchi la coda intelcul e pedali :D
<Peace-> cianci: ma hai 10.10?
<andrea1969> jester-: se potesse esserti utilie http://javatester.org/version.html mi dice che la java é installata. vedo il rettangolo rosa e la versione 1.6.0_24
<cianci> no la 10.04
<Alfasus> nicotano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585916/
<Solid46Snake> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Peace-> cianci: qui dicono che con la 10.10 funzica
<Peace-> cianci: poi non so
<cianci> provo a riavviare
<nicotano> Alfasus,  leva quel plugin di konqueror
<newlife> ciao nicotano :D
<nicotano> ciao newlife
<Solid46Snake> nessuno mi sa aiutare
<jester-> andrea1969: con ff4 Java Version 1.6.0_16 from Sun Microsystems Inc.   or
<jester-> Java Version: 1.3.1 from Apple Computer, Inc.   or
<jester-> Java Version: 1.1.4 from Microsoft Corp.
<cianci> rieccomi...cos'è che devo scrivere nel terminale?
<davide> non funzia immagine rovesciata con skype lo uso per lavoro e studio mi dispiace eppure la distribuzione è la10.10 non sapevo che c+erano questi problemi
<Peace-> cianci: sempre sudo scanimage -L
<andrea1969> jester-: perdonami ma non capisco
<jester-> andrea1969: dice che la java ci sono
<jester-> andrea1969: e sui siti funzano
<nicotano> davide, hai cercato sul forum o in google casi analoghi?
<Peace-> cianci: te non capisci come fungono le cose su linux , driver fa funzionare la periferica , programma usa il driver per fare le storie , il programma ha un interfaccia o puo andare da terminale
<cianci> che cazzo non funge...
<Peace-> cianci: e allora ciao
<Peace-> cianci: fai coai ...
<Peace-> cianci: scaricati una livecd di kubuntu \ ubuntu 10.10
<cianci> coai
<jester-> cianci: applicazioni__>graifica-->simple scan
<nicotano> davide,  qui dice risolto  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,208982.0.html
<Peace-> cianci: e provi a vedere se da live cd funge
<davide> <nicotano> si ma non riesco a trovare niente mi dice tè il link giusto
<Peace-> jester-: nin gli rileva quel coso li
<Peace-> jester-: sulla 10.10 dovrebbe andare prima no
<Peace-> jester-: lui ha 04
<cianci> mi sono rotto i coglioni non va e farò senza...
<Peace-> fatto installare il drivero ma non va
<cianci> cmq grazie del tuo tempo!
<Peace-> cianci: e fai una prova con il live cd che ti costa
<andrea1969> jester-:non ho problemi a reistallare ff 3.6.13. a me del 4 non interessa più di tanto. qulache cosniglio?
<nicotano> davide,  anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,181250.msg1200543.html
<Peace-> cianci: epson fa quello che vuole con le sue cose invece di rilasciare i driver
<cianci> non ne ho idea di cosa sia il live cd
<jester-> cianci: sudo apt-get install xsane
<Peace-> cianci: prova come ti dice jester
<jester-> cianci: poi dai sudo xsane
<Peace-> cianci: altrimenti fatti spiegare come scaricare masterizzare un cd con ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> io vado
<cianci> non lo trova lo stesso
<jester-> Peace-: a parte il fatto che il deb epson dovrebbe avregli messo pure la gui, ma non si capisc eperchè in linux nei menu non ci guardano
<Alfasus> nicotano, tolto plugin da konqueror,  youtube continua a chiedermi l'aggiornamento di flash
<davide> <nicotano>ok ci guardo e per l'audio non sento niente non capisco se il microfono funzia
<andrea1969> jester-: scusami ancora. puoi aiutarmi indicandomi l messaggio da terminale per rimuovere firefox e quello successivo per installare il 3.6.13? poi non disturbo più ;-)
<davide> non sento l'audio con skype
<jester-> andrea1969: nei repo c'è il 3.6 per adesso, non so come hai installato il
<andrea1969> jester-: se usassi ubuntu software center deselezionado firefox?
<jester-> andrea1969: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<jester-> andrea1969: cosa risponde
<davide> vado ............grz lo stesso
<andrea1969> jester-: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2011-03-24 09:41 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh
<jester-> andrea1969: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.15/firefox
<jester-> vedi se funzano le java
<andrea1969> jester-:devo cambiare cartella?
<jester-> andrea1969: dai il comando e vedi se vanno le java
<jester-> andrea1969: si è aperto ff3.6?
<andrea1969> jester-: no http://paste.ubuntu.com/585924/
<jester-> andrea1969: perchè usi su
<andrea1969> jester-: ..sempre se non ho arronzato il comando che mi hai indicato
<jester-> andrea1969: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<andrea1969> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585927/
<jester-> andrea1969: mi sa che hai aggiunto un repo di M
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get update e posta
<andrea1969> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585928/
<jester-> andrea1969: sono piu i launchpad che i repo ufficiale, togli http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en
<jester-> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-it
<jester-> andrea1969: non dovremmo dare assistenza in questi casi
<andrea1969> jester-: ...come faccio?
<liopi> sera
<jester-> come quando arriva assegno non coperto, zac un bel taglietto e protesto
<andrea1969> jester-: forse riesco da solo con ubuntu tweack?
<Peace-> jester-: xD
<jester-> andrea1969: software center-->modifica-->sorgenti software
<jester-> altro software e lo rimuiovi o disattivi
<jester-> rimuovi*
<liopi> Domanda niubbissima... Ho un notebook con HD 300 e due partizioni C da 100 e D da 200, vorrei installare ubuntu assegnandogli 30gb e 1 di swap... ho gia pronti i cd di Gparted e di Ubuntu, ma prima di partire... un consiglio... la EXT3 e il file swap li metto dove? ridimensiono C o D ?
<jester-> liopi: stringi una partizione di quel che ti basta poi installazione scegli: usare lo spazio libero
<liopi> quale restringo secondo te C o D ? (win7ultimate e su C)
<andrea1969> jester-: da ubuntu software center non v3edo la voce modifica
<Peace-> liopi: è indifferente.. cmq io useri il 200
<jester-> andrea1969: in alto c'è il menu modifica
<Peace-> liopi: visto che se vanno tutte le periferiche dopo usi linux a bomba
<liopi> si ho un ibm lenovo e ho trovato un mare di supporto per le periferiche
<liopi> grazie ragazzi, passo all installazione di ubuntu
<andrea1969> jester-: l'ho rimosso con ubuntu tweak. lancio il messaggio di prima per verificare i repo?
<Alfasus> jester,  Grazie. Flash è andato, ma non sento l'audio: nè di Flash. nè di Amarok; ma sento i suoni di sistema
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get --purge firefox
<jester-> andrea1969: poi lo reinstalli, minghia le hai tutte le ost**te che sminkinao
<Alfasus> jester-,  Grazie. Flash è andato, ma non sento l'audio: nè di Flash. nè di Amarok; ma sento i suoni di sistema
<andrea1969> jester-: poco comprensibile il commento. il messaggio mi da questo errore:andrea1969@andrea1969-Aspire-one:~$ sudo apt-get --purge firefox E: Operazione firefox non valida
<andrea1969> jester-: chiudo firefox e do il comando?
<Peace-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get remove --purge PORCHERIA
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo dpkg --purge firefox
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<andrea1969> jester-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/585933/ bmi da un errore
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-branding firefox
<andrea1969> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585935/ mi da ancora errore
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-gnome-support firefox-branding firefox
<andrea1969> jester-: dovrebbe aver funzionato http://paste.ubuntu.com/585937/
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nic_> ciao a tutti
<nic_> ho bisogno di installare su vecchio portatile una versione di linux, leggera e formattare il pc. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Scall> nic_: quanta ram ha questo pc?
<andrea1969> jester-: ho dato i comandi.
<nic_> 64Mb scall
<jester-> nic_: puppylinux è il piu leggero
<jester-> nic_: ma la vedo dura con soli 64 mb di ram
<Peace-> nic_: e comprati un pc o vai in discarica e fatti un pc
<nic_> jaster come posso creare un'immagine di puppy e formattare il mio portatile?
<Scall> nic_: esiste anche Damn Small Linux che ha come requisito minimo 16 MB di memoria ram
<Peace-> Scall: si ma cosa te ne fai dun 16mb di ram ?
<jester-> nic_: ce l'ha il cdrom il reperto?
<nic_> si ha il cdrom
<Scall> nic: però non sono sicuro che sia disponibile in lingua italiana. Per Puppy Linux c'è la versione italiana, per Damn Small Linux non ne sono sicuro... tu eventualmente hai problemi ad utilizzare un sistema operativo in inglese?
<jester-> nic_: vai sul sito ti scarichi la iso, la scrivi su cd e booti da cdrom, codi vedi se da live funza
<Scall> nic: maggiori informazioni qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damn_Small_Linux
<nic_> no potrei farlo, ma preferisco l'italiano
<nic_> io voglio formattarla la macchina
<jester-> nic_: poi da live se funza installi e formatti
<nic_> e metterci eventualmente puppy o damn small
<Scall> nic_: comunque ce ne sono altre distribuzioni leggerissime, cercando nel forom di Ubuntu-it trovi molte informazioni nelle discussioni che sono state create a riguardo
<Scall> *forum
<Peace-> nic_: ma una curiosita insana... che cavolo ci vuoi fare con 16 meb di ram ?
<Peace-> nic_: voglio dire.... a che pro ?
<Peace-> nic_: reperto archelogico funzionante?
<andrea1969> jester-:ho fatto con i due comandi. ora come mi regolo?
<nic_> veramente sono 64M e non 16M, comunque voglio cominciare a usare un sistema linux
<jester-> andrea1969: apri ff
<andrea1969> jester-: sto ancora naviagando con il 4...
<jester-> andrea1969: se non hai rimosso il repo del 4 semnpre quello ti ha messo
<Scall> nic_: dai una lettura qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,436437.0.html
<HoldenC> nic_, che cpu ha?
<nic_> scall il link non funziona
<jester-> andrea1969: hai un os taroccato e pure male, reinstalla
<nic_> holdnc mi sa intel pentim 4
<andrea1969> jester-: amen!
<Scall> nic_: strano, a me sì, prova a copiarlo-incollarlo nel browser
<jester-> andrea1969: e poi stai alla larga dai ppa tweak e palle varie
<HoldenC> nic_, puoi mettere almeno 256mb di memoria?
<jester-> HoldenC: sagerato
<HoldenC> jester-, lol
<andrea1969> jester-: facile a dirsi ma non a farsi. con ubuntu tweak pulisco il sistema. ho fatto una cqvolata a cercare di installare i ff 4. oper il resto a me il sistema andava benissimo. comunque grazie. nb: un cosiglio se permetti. a scuoal l0'insegnante non denigra gli alunni che si sforzano di migliiorarere i permessi p
<Scall> nic_: ho letto che Damn small linux (quello che ha come requisito minimo 16 mb di ram) c'è anche in italiano
<jester-> andrea1969: tweak è la madre di tutte le ciofeche il sistema lo piulisci con con un semplice sudo apt-get autoremove
<andrea1969> jester-: Capisco..ma io con i permessi non riesco a scrivere su hard dik esterno o su una usb. il softaware andrebbe pensato per persone con inteligenza ingferiore alla emdia non pe uun gruppo di eletti.
<jester-> andrea1969: non c'è come non imparare i concetti di base
<jester-> andrea1969: e non te l'ha ordinato il dutur di usare linux
<andrea1969> jester-: la stessa rispsota che potrei darti se mi chiedessi cosè una swap
<jester-> andrea1969: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swap_(informatica)
<andrea1969> jester-: ..va bene. .. in ogni caso grazie per l'aiuto. nb:mi riferivo ad uno swap finanziario..io sono un bancario
<Scall> nic_: ti è possibile scaricare l'iso di Damn Small Linux tramite client torrent?
<Adam_> hi
<Adam_> qualcuno mi da un aiutino con ubuntu? thks!
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Adam_> ok
<Adam_> ho installato ubuntu ieri sera, il pc è connessoalla rete tramite un router (fritzbox 7270) a cui è collegato un hd usb; domanda come faccio a vedere l'hd di rete?
<Adam_> in windows facevo connetti unità di rete e poi mi ritrovavo l'hd tra le risorse del computer...
<ugone> l'hd dovrebbe avere un ip
<Adam_> penso di si ..ma non lo vedo l'hd non lo vedo da ieri.. :-)
<ugone> non ho mai provato ma direi che se entri nell'interfaccia del router dovresti vedere le periferiche collegate
<ugone> cmq ora il sito di ubuntu-it sembra giu ma li sopra c'è spiegato come fare
<pedro> ciao
<pedro> sono nuovo del pianeta linux, ho appena finito di installare ubuntu giusto per far pratica...
<pedro> volevo chiedervi una cosa...all'avvio (ubuntu 10.10) noto prima del login una schermata con due righe di testo...
<pedro> riesco appena a leggere su entrambe le righe failed to initialize...ma poi non riesco a leggere il resto del problema...
<pedro> potete dirmi qual'è il log che devo aprire dove vengono riportati questi errori?
<enzotib> pedro: modifichi /etc/default/bootlogd, poi trovi il log in /var/boot/log
<pedro> ok grazie, quindi mi basterà mettere bootlogd_enable su yes...ora provo e vedo se lo ritrovo
<nik> Per cortesia, quale username e password debbo utilizzare per il cd live di ubuntu 10.10?
<ZNC> username: ubuntu password: ubuntu
<pedro> riciao...ho un messaggio di errore in fase di avvio che non riesco a leggere
<pedro> ho impostato come mi è stato suggerito precedentemente di abilitare l'impostazione nel file bootlogd, ho riavviato ma non vedo ancora nulla nel file boot.log contenuto sotto var/log
<pedro> quacuno sa darmi qualche dritta (ubuntu 10.10)?
<sibbi3> ciao
<ubuntu_> salve come posso vedere se ubuntu mi vede la webcam?
<ls960> ubuntu_, installa cheese
<ubuntu_> non la vede :(
<ubuntu_> cerco di installarla..
<maddler> ubuntu_: e` una webcam integrata o esterna?
<ubuntu_> integrata.. ho un sony vaio vgn-fz31z
<maddler> ubuntu_: prova a guardare qua http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852563
<maddler> ubuntu_: post #7
<ubuntu_> ok ti faccio sapere ;)
<maddler> ubuntu_: una cosa, con "lsusb | grep Ricoh"
<maddler> ubuntu_: ti restituisce qualcosa?
<ubuntu_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:183b Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC8 [R5U870]
<maddler> ok, allora prova a seguire quello che dice sul forum...
<pedro> nessuno riesce a darmi qualche dritta?
<minipc> buona sera a tutti
<ml> enzotib: ciao sono quello del modem no adsl ti ricordi?
<minipc> ho ubuntu 10.10 su un piccolo net in edicola ho travato un dvd con debian 6 e vorrei provarlo
<minipc> devo formatare ubuntu prima o posso provare debian prima?
<ml> ho dato i comandi che mi avevi detto ma non riesco a far partire la connessione, puoi darmi una mano?
<ml> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare un modem su ub computer portatile?
<ubuntu_> easycam non si installa...
<ml> come modifico un file .conf che è in sola leyttura?
<michaelmyers> buona sera problemi con wine non mi apre gli eseguibili sulla 10.10 ???
<ml> perche se do come comando sudo wdial      mi da errore?
<Gladiak> sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-27
<digiova87> salve a tutti
<digiova87> qualcuno di voi sa gentilmente indicarmi un applicazione per ubuntu 10.10 per registrare video con la webcam modificandone le impostazioni, saturazione etc???? grazie anticipatamente
<digiova87> ho gia provato chese ma non mi aggrada
<digiova87> mi sto preoccupando :-) ma ce qualcuno ??
<frigOvuotO> digiova ci sei'
<andrea> oj4
<Gg_> sera
<Gg_> c'e' qualcuno?
<minipc> buongiorno a tutti,ho preso in edicola un dvd contenente debian vorrei provarlo sul mio ubuntu ma senza prima formattare,credete sia possibile?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ml> qualcuno mi aiuta acollegare un modem?
<alnuvola> che tipo di modem
<ml> è un modem 56 k,, penso di aver configurato quasit tutto, solo che quando do sudo wdial, mi da errore
<jester-> ml: è un modem analogico 56k o un winmodem
<ml> è un modem esterno tipo usb
<ml> enzotib, mi aveva fatto scaricar 4 file, li avevo salvati in una cartella, poi con sudo apt-get install wvdial li ho installati
<jester-> ml: significa niente se usb com o pci, devi accertarti che non sia un win/linmodem
<ml> jester spiegami cosa devo fare per capire
<jester-> ml: se modem analogico usa gnomeppp
<ml> non capisco
<jester-> ml: hai gnome o kde come de
<ml> non funziona nel terminalegnomeppp
<jester-> ml: lo devi installare ed è una gui
<jester-> poi la troverai nel menu internet
<jester-> penso
<ml> come faccio a installarlo? cosa è una gui?
<jester-> !apt | ml
<ubot-it> ml: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> !synaptic | ml
<ubot-it> ml: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<ml> ms sul computer dove c'è ubuntu non ho un collegamento internet,
<jester-> la gui è un'interfaccia minimale al programma
<jester-> ml: allora usa pppconfig da terminale
<jester-> e occhio alle indicazioni
<ml> jester-: non capisco, dimmi cosa devo fare
<jester-> ml: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo pppconfig
<ml> ok poi
<ml> mi dice create, change, delete e quit
<jester-> ml: poi cosa vedi
<jester-> ml: secondo te?
<ml> si apre sempre nel terminale una finestrra con acritto GNU/linux ppp configuration utility
<ml> faccio create
<jester-> eh
<ml> oppure anche change
<jester-> ml: create =?
<jester-> la vuoi creare sta connessione o no
<ml> si mi dice enterr the name you wish to use to refer to this isp.
<ml> non sonon una cima in inglese
<jester-> ml: scrivci il nome del tuo provider
<ml> fatto
<jester-> ml: finstra successiva vai con freccia giu su dinamico e pigia spazio
<ml> adesso mi chiede se statico dinamico o nessuno
<ml> ok
<jester-> appara *
<jester-> batti tab e enter
<ml> ok
<jester-> batti tab
<jester-> metti i tuoi dati
<jester-> o meglio i parametri del provider
<jester-> ml: il tuo nome utente
<ml> aspetta rifaccio tutto ho confuso qualche cosa
<ml> jester ma da static oa dinamico come faccio a impostarlo?
<ml> ho letto spacebar, quindi la barra ok
<jester-> ml: spostati su dinamico e pigia spazio
<ml> jester-: mi chiede se fare PAP, Chat, CHAP
<jester-> pap
<ml> ok fatto dinamico
<ml> ok pap
<ml> mi chiede la velocita della porta 9600, 19200 38400 57600 e poi 115200 che è il valore che propone lui
<jester-> lascia in proposto
<ml> ok
<ml> tone o pulse?
<jester-> tone
<ml> mi dice enter the number to dial
<jester-> ml: lo saprai il numero di telefono che dvi chiamare
<ml> si ok messo
<ml> adesso mi chiede to have a port your modem is on identified automatically . it will taake several seconds to test each serial port. Answer no if you would rather enter the serial porta yourself
<jester-> ml: premi enter
<ml> ok
<ml> select modem port
<jester-> ml: essendo usb non so che porta sia
<jester-> ml: cosa propone
<ml> below is a list of all the serial ports that appear to have hardware that can be used for ppp. one
<ml> e poi propone 1 sola cosaa MAnual enter th4e port b hand
<ml> forse perchè il modem non è collegato?
<jester-> manual e cosa c'è
<jester-> ml: se il modem non è collegato e acceso come fa a trovarlo
<ml> ok hai ragione, ma se sposto il modem poi non riesco piu a comunicare con te,!
<ml> provo a collegare il modem su llaltro pc, solo che dopo non ho una guida riesci piu o meno a spiegarmi cosa devo fare jester- quandosposto il modem
<jester-> ml: ma hai installato i paccehtti che ti aveva consigliato enzotib ?
<ml> si penso di si se vuoi controlliamo pero
<jester-> ml: dpkg -l | grep wvdial
<ml> jester-: erano 4, libuniconf...... libwvstreams.... base e extras e wvdial,
<ml> mi risponde ii wvdial (scritto in rosso) 1.60.4 e poi PPP dialer with built - in intelligence
<jester-> ml: ok allora apri sto link che ti spiego
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<ml> ok spiega
<jester-> ml: allora attacchi il modem, apri un terminale e dai sudo:  sudo wvdialconf
<ml> avevo usato anche sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<ml> okpoi
<jester-> ml: se trova il modem farà un file di configurazione in /etc//etc/wvdial.conf
<ml> si
<ml> lo fa lofa e poi nel terminale scrive qualcosa una 15 na di righe
<jester-> ml: quindi sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf  e togli ; dalle ultime 3 righe e aggiungi tel user e pass tue
<ml> spiegati meglio
<jester-> ml: salvi, chiudi l'editor e nel terminale dai: sudo wvdial
<ml> vedo phone = <io qua ho messoi l numerro>
<ml> giusto?
<jester-> ml: se si collega non chiudere il terminale o perdi la connessione
<jester-> phone=numero di tel
<ml> jester aspetta che ti posto
<Eric86> ho un problema c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qaulcuno | Eric86
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Eric86
<ubot-it> Eric86: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Eric86> ok! ho un pc su cui era installato ubuntu 10.4 e poi ho installato 7 come secondo sistema operativo ma windows che fà cagare ha bloccato linux ora ho messo il cd di linux e l'ho avviato in prova come faccio a recuperare i dati dalla partizione di linux che è protetta?
<ml> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586098/
<jester-> ml: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586100/
<ml> ok ora salvo questo file
<jester-> ml: aggiungi X3 qui Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 X3 +FCLASS=0
<ml> dove?
<jester-> nel file in quella riga
<ml> cosi ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586102/
<Eric86> jester sai dirmi qualcosa?
<jester-> ml: non fare casino < > non ci vogliono
<jester-> Eric86: linux è ancora intallato?
<jester-> ml: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586103/
<Eric86> si io non l'ho disinstallato e quando ho installato win ho creato una partizione a parte!
<jester-> Eric86: semplicemente devi ripristinare grub che win ha segato
<ml> jester-: ok poi?
<jester-> ml: fa vedere il file
<Eric86> cioè?
<Eric86> come faccio?
<attemptD> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ml> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586104/
<jester-> ml: ok attacca il modem  dai sudo wvdial e incrocia le dita, se si collega non chiudere il terminale o ti sconnette
<ml> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586104/
<metallaro> bella a tutti volevo chiedervi cosa cambiava da ubuntu a xubuntu §?
<ml> ok provo ciao incrociando anche i peli del naso e della barba ciao
<jester-> metallaro: cambia l'ambiente grafico, xfce è un po piu leggero di gnome e kde
<metallaro> quindi per un pc "schifoso " come il mio è meglio xubuntu ?
<jester-> metallaro: c'è anche lubuntu che usa lxde ancora piu leggero
<metallaro> ok grazie ora vedo
<metallaro> jester, grazie di quello che mi stai dicendo pero ho scelto di installare xubuntu 10.10 pero ho il lettore cd rotto e lo vorrei installare da usb come faccio a mettere l'immagine iso e far partire il pc da essa ?
<davide_> aiuz immagine rovesciata con skype
<Peace-> davide_: xD ruota la webcam
<Peace-> e risolvi subito
<ilverz> Ciao
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi sa aiutare con amsn problema con winks non so dove sbattare la testa
<alnuvola> non ho trovato soluzioni con google
<ilverz> winks?
<ilverz> è un suo plugin?
<alnuvola> quando mi mandano una winks il mio amsn mi dice impossibile aprire content.xml
<alnuvola> ilverz si è un suo plugin
<alnuvola> http://immagini.p2pforum.it/out.php/i203431_schermata5.png
<alnuvola> ho configurato cosi il plugin
<alnuvola> http://immagini.p2pforum.it/out.php/i203437_schermata4.png
<alnuvola> questo è l'errore
<alnuvola> su google ho cercato per settimane senza trovare soluzioni . ho provato anche a far partire amsn da terminale controllare i log ma ninete
<ilverz> mi dispiace.. non ho idea di come poter autarti.. sono abbastanza un principiante...
<Peace-> alnuvola: hai cercato l errore in google?
<Peace-> alnuvola: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=impossible+open+%20content.xml+amsn+winks
<Peace-> alnuvola: primo link
<alnuvola> Peace- ora controllo grazie
<Peace-> alnuvola: se non risolvono nel loro forum
<Peace-> sono cazzi
<Peace-> alnuvola: prova anche kmess
<Peace-> benche ...
<Peace-> io di quelle cose non ne useri neanche uno
<ilverz> Qualcuno ha mai sentito parlare di gestione della doppia GPU nei portatili in UBuntu?
<metallaro> bella a tutti vi volevo chiedere una cosa io mette impostazioni di grafica aggiuntivi chiudo e mi ritorna normale perchè
<Davide_G> forse perche non hai permessi...
<metallaro> e come faccio
<metallaro> ma prima lo potevo fare eh
<metallaro> Davide_G, tu sei davideclage ?
<Davide_G> metallaro, no
<davide_> mi sapete aiutare immagine capovolta con skype
<Cisco78> ciao a tutti
<Cisco78> c'è nessuno?
<Cisco78> ho un problema nell'installazione di firefox 4 su ubuntu, se qualcuno può darmi una mano
<Scall> Cisco78: che problema hai esattamente? Spiegandoti meglio avrai più possibilità che qualcuno possa aiutarti.
<Cisco78> Scall: in pratica speravo fosse possibile scaricarlo da software updater
<Cisco78> invece ho scaricato il pacchetto, l'ho installato da terminale ma mi apre ancora il vecchio firefox -.-
<Scall> Cisco78: la politica di aggiornamento per Mozilla Firefox su Ubuntu funziona così: se disponibile viene aggiornato il numero secondario della versione corrente. Mettiamo che tu hai la versione x.5, quando esce la x.6 tramite il software updater avverrà l'aggiornamento.
<Davide_G> Cisco78, perche e' in /usr/bin/firefox4
<Davide_G> dai dal terminale firefox4
<Cisco78> grazie ad entrambi, dunque se volessi avviare il 4 lo posso eseguire solo da terminale?
<Davide_G> no
<Davide_G> basta che metti sul lanciatore questo percorso /usr/bin/firefox4
<Cisco78> grazie, ma non sono molto pratico di ubuntu
<Cisco78> sono alla mia prima esperienza
<Cisco78> e mi sento noob anastro
<Davide_G> non ti preocc
<Scall> Cisco78: puoi fare due cose, se sei interessato a Firefox 4: o aspetti il rilascio della nuova versione di Ubuntu che avverrà verso la fine di Aprile, e avrà Firefox 4. Oppure lo scarichi tramite repository esterni (ppa), come è spiegato qui http://www.mobilegeek.it/2011/03/installare-firefox-4-su-ubuntu-10-10-10-04-tramite-firefox-ppa-stable/
<Cisco78> grazie Scall
<Scall> Cisco78: se lo scarichi tramite ppa, ricordati di installare la localizzazione italiana come è spiegato nel link che ho messo sopra, altrimenti sarà in inglese
<Cisco78> ho letto, grazie infiinte
<Scall> Cisco78: ok, niente :-)
<Cisco78> esiste una guida per utonti di ununtu? intendo per capire il filesystem e smanettare da terminale, cose così
<Scall> Cisco78: qui trovi molte guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ ci sono quelle ufficiali e quelle scritte dalla comunità
<Cisco78> grazie davvero
<Cisco78> siete stati molto gentili
<Cisco78> ora stacco, ciao a tutti
<Scall> Cisco78: puoi utilizzare anche queste guide http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Indice_Guide
<davide_> vado
<pedro> ciao a tutti...ho un problema riguardante dei messaggi di errore che mi vengono fuori all'avvio di ubuntu 10.10 prima del login
<jester-> pedro: poi funza tutto?
<pedro> così mi pare...l'ho appena installato ieri e sono nuovo del mondo linux, sto ancora sperimentando...
<pedro> però riesco a leggere failed to initialize....
<pedro> nel file boot sotto var/log però non trovo scritto nessun errore
<jester-> pedro: se funza tutto non è un problema
<pedro> ma non riesco a trovare questi messaggi di errore salvati in qualche file?
<jester-> pedro: syslog e dmesg
<pedro> ok ora provo a guardarli...
<jester-> e pure kerm.log
<jester-> kern.log
<pedro> ecco i messaggi sono questi: uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26).
<pedro> e questo:
<pedro> uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5).
<pedro> che dite?
<FloodBotIt1> pedro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> pedro: è il driver della webcam
<jester-> non gli piace la tua
<pedro> ah ok, probabilmente allora dovrò trovare un pacchetto specifico...
<pedro> floodbotlt1: scusa ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare con il link che mi hai postato...potresti spiegarmi come e quando utilizzarlo?
<attemptD> pedro e' un bot.
<jester-> e si incazza se spammi, se continui ti banna pure
<attemptD> programmino che manda messaggi automatici in certi casi.
<pedro> scusa conosco ancora praticamente nulla dell'ambiente linux...non ho capito...sto sbagliando a scrivere su questa chat? non dovrei?
<attemptD> se scrivi su una riga in italiano e' ok. tutti i canali irc come questo hanno dei bot di controllo.
<jester-> pedro: scrivere solo tre parole per riga in continuazione si chiama spam
<pedro> ah ok scusate non lo sapevo
<attemptD> se devi mandare in canale una copia di un file del tuo pc e' meglio se lo incolli in un servizio server online che esiste apposta. cosi' non impegni il canale e non dai fastidio a nessuno. si chiama paste.
<attemptD> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> pedro: per essere uno poco pratico ti sei fatto pure la cloack freenode
<Peace-> pedro: simone buon giorno
<Peace-> xD
<pedro> buon giorno peace... jester, cos'è la cloack?
<Peace-> pedro: nulla nulla simone
<Peace-> si è sbagliato
<omgwtfbbq> Salve, avrei una domanda:
<omgwtfbbq> Le repo ufficiali sono ottimizzate per ubuntu?
<omgwtfbbq> se installo firefox 4 da repositories proprietare, è uguale, oppure la versione nelle repo ufficili e ottimizzata
<omgwtfbbq> non riesco a scrivere, scusate..
<kokito> ciao   a tutti, mi servirebbe una mano  con adb che non riesco a far funzionare per chi non lo sapesse è un programma per interfacciarsi a dei terminali android
<kokito> mi da questo errore che penso sia più per una questione di librerie
<kokito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586141/
<enzotib> omgwtfbbq: firefox 4 non c'è nei repo ufficiali
<omgwtfbbq> Appunto, mi conviene aspettare?
<omgwtfbbq> oppure aggiorno senza problemi
<omgwtfbbq> volevo sapere se nei repo c'è una versione ottimizzata
<remix_tj> omgwtfbbq: io direi di aspettare
<omgwtfbbq> *se quando uscirà sarà ottimizzata
<remix_tj> tanto cosa te ne fai ora immediatamente di firefox4?
<remix_tj> aspetti qualche settimana e dovresti averlo
<omgwtfbbq> settimana e settimana PAZZIA
<omgwtfbbq> io sono un malato!
<omgwtfbbq> sono un bambino viziato e voglio tutto e subito
<remix_tj> omgwtfbbq: mi astengo dalle valutazioni sul tipo di persona. Pensa che io ho ancora lucid e mi sa che per almeno altri 2 anni non cambio niente
<omgwtfbbq> Ma io ho 8 anni, voglio tutto!
<Peace-> omgwtfbbq: bene allora lo avrai
<Peace-> con il tempo
<omgwtfbbq_> l
<slim88> ciao
<omgwtfbbq_> Ciao crashaone
<esulu> salve a tutti
<esulu> io non trovo piu icona di networkmanager sul panellop
<esulu> ho provato ad usare il lanciatore personalizzato
<esulu> ma mi chiede di trovare il file
<esulu> non so come si chiama il file da scegliere mi potete iutare perfavore?
<slim88> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao slim88
<slim88> non riesco a registrare il mio nick...
<slim88> :P
<esulu> in che senso?
<omgwtfbbq_> Anche io ho un bel problema: Ho architettura x64, ed ho installato il flash square, ma va a "scatti" a schermo intero
<slim88> allora
<slim88> intanto che programma di chat usi?
<omgwtfbbq_> io?
<slim88> esulu
<esulu> dimmi
<slim88> che programma di chat usi?
<esulu> irssi
<esulu> perchè?
<slim88> ah ok
<slim88> io uso empathy
<slim88> in alto nella pgina della chat
<slim88> mi spunta
<slim88> info registrazione
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> sto per iniziare una formattazione ad una mia amica
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente devo fare dualboot
<Diels-Alder> la mia domanda è posso fare una unica partizione dati condivisa tra winzozz e ubuntu?
<Diels-Alder> facendo in modo che le cartelle utente sono condivise tra i due OS?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: no
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: le cartelle utente sono in ext4 di norma, e win non le legge
<Diels-Alder> si ok
<enzotib> (a meno di usare tools particolari)
<Diels-Alder> enzotib io pensavo di fare così
<Diels-Alder> dimmi se secondo te ha senso
<Diels-Alder> partizione C: per winzozz
<Diels-Alder> poi partizione / per ubuntu e infine
<Diels-Alder> D: Dati la uso per montarci anche /home in ntfs senza formattare
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: non so se la home può essere in ntfs
<Diels-Alder> potrebbe essere fattibile?
<Diels-Alder> uhm....
<Diels-Alder> non so
<Diels-Alder> capì vorrei far si che i dati siano accessibili sempre visto che winzozz non legge le ext
<enzotib> io farei una home normale, senza neanche una partizione separata, e poi una partizione dati in ntfs, con ~/Video, ~/Documenti, etc, che sono link simbolici a dirs che sono in D
<Diels-Alder> e poi avevo pensato di cambiare i path in gconf-editor delle cartelle utenti
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> io volevo fare una cosa automatizzata per lei in modo che sia in win che ubuntu ha tutto sempre alla stessa parte e non confonde i dati
<Diels-Alder> sai che ti dico... io provo a farlo
<Diels-Alder> se riesco scrivo un wiki e ti dico come è andata
<Diels-Alder> perchè già spostare le cartelle utenti di win7 si fa ma è un rompimento di beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppp
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: ok, poi fammi sapere
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10813/is-it-safe-possible-to-hold-user-accounts-on-an-ntfs-partition
<Diels-Alder> credono sia poco sicuro
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> dici che winzozz cambia i permessi da solo anche se io li do con chmod?
<Diels-Alder> cerco un pò tanto... cmq devo prima installare winzozz se no poi mi pialla MBR ed è una scocciatura recuperarlo allora inizio da quello e mentre installa faccio ricerca bibliografica
<Diels-Alder> ok enzotib ci sentiamo dopo
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<virtualbox> Come si cambia la risoluzione del monitor?
<pedro> ciao avrei una domanda...ogni tanto quando avvio ubuntu 10.10 l'icona del wireless mi rimane tagliata sulla destra e rimane una riga spessa bianca dove viene tagliata...vorrei capire come mai, dove sta l'errore/problema...
<attemptD> pedro fai uno screenshot e pastalo in canale
<attemptD> quando vedi il difetto clicchi stamp sulla tastiera. ti dovrebbe fare un'istantanea dello schermo. te la salvi sul desktop e la metti su imagebin.
<esulu> attemptD anche io ho un problema simile, il mio problema è che non lo vedo proprio
<esulu> ho provato anche usare il lanciatore personalizzato
<esulu> ma non so che comando devo inserire nello spazio dei comandi
<esulu> ?
<attemptD> probabilmete qualche applicazione sulla barra la copre anche parzialmente quando si attiva.
<esulu> attemptD: come faccio a ripristinare le barre
<esulu> come erano prima
<esulu> ?
<attemptD> sto su kde.
<esulu> ?
<attemptD> comunque se dai destro sul desktop, aggiungi barra, dovrebbe essere possibile aggiungere barra standard.
<esulu> non c'e'
<attemptD> esulu non sto' usando un desktop gnome come quello di ubuntu.
<esulu> ah
<attemptD> rinominando alcune cartelle ti torna di default come era da nuovo.
<attemptD> non la barra tutto il desktop.
<esulu> quale cartelle devo rinominare
<attemptD> rinomina la sola cartella .gconf nella home in .gconf.old
<attemptD> e' nascosta. attiva la visualizzazione cartelle nascoste. poi fai logout e login.
<attemptD> se non basta rinomini .gonf    .gconfd  .gnome   .gnome2  .metacity  poi logout e login.
<esulu> attemptD: con .gconf
<esulu> modificato non è cambiato niente , ma mi si aperta la finestra di fare dei aggiornamenti
<esulu> aspettia mo che finisce di fare tutto e vidiamo se è cambiato qualche cosa
<esulu> che ne dici?
<nicotano> buona sera
<Gladiak> sera a tutti
<esulu> ciao Gladiak
<Gladiak> sto installando adesso libreoffice
<Gladiak> speriamo sia stabile
<Gladiak> :S
<Gladiak> mmm bono...pare anche piu leggero e reattivo di openoffice
<Gladiak> non male :D
<Gladiak> mmm di solito questo canale quando si movimenta un po ? Lo trovo sempre deserto ^^"
<enzotib> Gladiak: aspetta che esca la 11.04 e vedrai
<Gladiak> :°D
<Gladiak> si mi ricordo all'uscita delle release vecchie
<Gladiak> ma un po di sano interesse ingiustificato verso l'open ci sta anche lontano dalle release
<Gladiak> :S
<attemptD> esulu allora?
<esulu> attemptD: ancora niente
<attemptD>  se non basta rinomini .gonf    .gconfd  .gnome   .gnome2  .metacity  poi logout e login.
<attemptD> .metacity non importa
<itali-chan> buonpomeriggio, volvevo sapere, se qualcuno sa, che programma posso usar per passar una iso di un dvd a OGV, perche il programa che ho utilizzato non mi sinceonizza bene l'audio
<itali-chan> grazie
<davide_> aiuz ho immagine rovesciata con skype la web cam itegrata asus x52f
<enzotib> itali-chan: cos'è OGV?
<itali-chan> ogv é un formato di video( OGG)
<itali-chan> jejejeje
<itali-chan> non mi sincronzza l'audio con il video, non so perche...
<davide_> nessuno sa risolvermi il problema, peccato devo ritornare a windows con malinquore e tutti i suoi problemi
<enzotib> davide_: ci vuole un po' di pazienza
<itali-chan> xd
<enzotib> la domenica pomeriggio, poi
<itali-chan> si, la gente sta guardando il calcio( anche non giocano xd)
<enzotib> davide_: torna domani verso le dieci, e vedi che un po' di gente la trovi
<davide_> <enzotib> scusa hai ragoine
<itali-chan> ehehehe
<davide_> grazie ma sono al lavoro
<itali-chan> che problema hai davide?
<davide_> <itali-chan> immagine rovesciata con skype e audio non si sente almeno il mio microfone, mi chiamo con skype e la mia immagine è rovesciata e non sentono quand parlo
<itali-chan> mhhh
<itali-chan> hai provato a reinstallare skype? sul microfono dovresti guardareil sistema e cercare l'opzione che configura il microfono
<itali-chan> io per esempio ho il problema che mi sento a me stesso xd
<fredd> ciao a tutti,  devo impostare lo schermo della macchina virtuale a 32 biti, come faccio?
<itali-chan> biti?o.o
<davide_> silo reinstallato configurare il microfono non lo trovo
<fredd> bit
<enzotib> fredd: che significa?
<Etneo> ho una stampante brother 7530 ho installato i driver ma non stampa
<itali-chan> sistema-preferenze-suono
<itali-chan> attenzione, io solo tradusco quello che dice il mio sistema che é spagnolo
<itali-chan> tu potresti tenerlo differente
<fredd> enzotib: sto installando una macchina virtuale
<fredd> come accedo al sistema guest?
<enzotib> fredd: ma l'hai installato?
<enzotib> fredd: e poi l'hai avviato?
<fredd> non me lo fa installare perche mi chiede di modificare la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale
<enzotib> fredd: ma che versione di ubuntu usi? che sistema operativo stai installando? e che messaggio di errore ti dà esattamente?
<davide_> vado a domani
<fredd> aspetta...dove trovo "proprietà dello schermo???
<enzotib> fredd: non ti seguo, sull'host o sul guest?
<fredd> guest
<enzotib> fredd: allora l'hai installato?
<fredd> no
<enzotib> uff, mi vuoi far impazzire? come vorresti accedere ad un menu di un sistema che NON hai installato?
<fredd> aspetta.....
<fredd> mi compare una scritta this karnel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detectd an i 686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a karnel appropriate for yuor CPU..........CHE SIGNIFICA!!!
<fredd> questo è il punto
<enzotib> fredd: che devi usare un guest a 32 bit
<fredd> che dovrei fare?
<fredd> cosa è un guest a 32 bit.....che faccio?
<enzotib> fredd: che sistema operativo volevi installare?
<fredd> nella macchina virtuale, ubuntu
<enzotib> fredd: che versione di ubuntu?
<fredd> 10.10
<enzotib> fredd: 32 o 64 bit?
<fredd> 64 bit
<enzotib> fredd: ecco, appunto, devi prendere la 32 bit
<enzotib> e installare quella
<fredd> ......funziona sempre così con la macchina virtuale?
<enzotib> fredd: credo che se avessi un sistema a 64 bit, potresti installare una macchina virtuale sia a 32 che a 64 bit, ma se hai un sistema a 32 bit non hai scelta
<enzotib> (ma potrei sbagliarmi)
<enzotib> però il messaggio che ti dà mi pare chiato
<enzotib> chiaro*
<fredd> enzotib: ce l'ho a 64 bit, e mi viene di bestemmiare cristo
<Peace-> fredd:  :) bene fallo in privato
<enzotib> fredd: installa la 32, non noterai la differenza
<enzotib> fredd: intendo come guest
<fredd> non ci capisco niente di pc, ogni volta mi viene di mettermi le mani nei capelli...
<fredd> vedrò......per ora lascio stare... ciao enzotib ;)
<enzotib> fredd: ciao
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<artic> salve vorrei sapere come faccio a trovare il valore della root dentro dev
<Etneo> ho una stampante brother 7030 ho installato il driver ma non stampa
<enzotib> artic: mount | awk '/ \/ / { print $1 }'
<enzotib> Etneo: ma tu l'hai collegata e... ?
<Etneo> si
<Etneo> si accende ma non stampa
<artic> grazie enzotib praticamente è quello contenuto dentro fstab
<artic> :D
<enzotib> Etneo: ma ubuntu l'ha riconosciuta?
<Etneo> il drive si
<Etneo> sulla configurazione della stampante esiste il suo driver
<Etneo> se faccio una prova stampa, la stampante si accende ma non va avanti, non stampa
<artic> Etneo: con altri sistema operativi funziona?mica hai un problema hardware con la stampante?
<artic> vi saluto grazie
<enzotib> Etneo: vai su http://localhost:631
<alex2614> Davide_G, ciao
<Etneo> enzotib ma non ce la brother dcp-7030
<pedro> ciao a tutti vi posto uno screen...qualcuno sa dirmi cosa può essere la riga bianca che va a finire sopra l'icona del wireless... http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/5714/schermatasf.png
<maddler> pedro: sembra essere un qualche problema di grafica (in senso lato)
<maddler> pedro: prova a cambiare tema e vedi cosa succede
<maddler> pedro: prova anche a spostare l'applet
<maddler> (se non lo hai gia` fatto ovviamente)
<alex2614> scusatemi perchè non riesco a mettere effetti visivi aggiuntivi
<pedro> ho provato a spostare e mi sposta insieme l'icona del wifi e quella a fianco della screenlet...tutte e due insieme alla riga...
<pedro> ora ho combinato un danno perchè ho fatto rimuovi e mi ha rimosso anche quella della screenlet e del wifi...
<pedro> come faccio a riabilitarle??
<alex2614> perchè non riesco a mettere effetti visivi aggiuntivi
<pedro> trovato, ho riabilitato le icone di screenlet e wifi aggiungendo il pannello area di notifica...ora la vedo a posto però ho il timore che se riavvio torni come prima con la riga....
<Aizram> magari non hai i driver giusti alex2614
<pedro> comunque ora provo a riavviare e poi vi dico....ci sentiamo tra 2 minuti
<pedro> ciao ciao
<alex2614> Aizram, sisi io li avevo solo che poi ho levato compiz e di conseguenza anche gli effetti
<pedro> rieccomi
<pedro> dunque ora non compare più sul simbolo del wifi, almeno dopo questo riavvio...però ho notato, e mi succedeva anche oggi, che all'ingresso del sistema rimangono dei rettangoli bianchi magari sopra alla data o al altri punti nella barra e poi scompaiono quando finisce di caricare tutto...a sistema appena installato, cioè ieri, non succedevano...volevo capire come mai...
<pedro> mi pare che hanno inziato a succedere quando ho installato un pacchetto per poter controllare la luminosità del monitor del mio portatile...potrebbe essere?
<attemptD> pedro si
<attemptD> potrebbe benissimo essere.
<pedro> e come posso risolvere?
<attemptD> se il controllo proprio ti serve.
<attemptD> sopporti mi sa'. pare un bug.
<attemptD> sicuro di avere i driver video adeguati?
<attemptD> prova intanto a disattivare gli effetti e vedere se continua.
<pedro> ok
<itali-chan> sabeis del algun programa para extraer bien un dvd a ogg?
<thedead91> ciao ragazzi
<thedead91> sto cercando di usare smstools per mandare messaggi dal pc al telefono ma non riesco proprio a trovare il programma per inviarli, sul sito c'è scritto si usare il comando sendsms ma non lo trovo nel pc. Voi sapete qualcosa di questo smstools?
<alex2614> scusate perchè non riesco a rimettere effetti sgrafici su aggiuntivi? prima li avevo !!!
<alex2614> scusate perchè non riesco a rimettere effetti sgrafici su aggiuntivi? prima li avevo !
<alex2614> jester, ciao mi puoi aiutare
<alex2614> PaoloRotolo, ciao mi puoi aiutare
<alex2614> Peace- ciao mi puoi aiutare
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, ciao
<thedead91> alex2614, hai dato una spiegazione molto marginale del problema e per favore evita di scrivere a venti persone "mi puoi aiutare"... Dai prova a spiegare un po' meglio...:)
<ezio> chi può aiutarmi?    non funziona il pc di mia figlia , non si connette senza rete
<thedead91> ezio, in che senso non si connette senza rete?
<ezio> se stacco il cavo di rete non si collega con la wifi
<ezio> thedead91    puoi aiutarmi?
<thedead91> ezio, credo di si, dammi un secondo ti sto cercando una "guidina" da seguire :)
<thedead91> ezio, ti scrivo privatamente così non mettiamo cento mex sul canale pubblico
<ezio> ok
<alex2614> PaoloRotolo, senti ho un problema ad esempio io volgio mettere gli effetti aggiuntivi... solo che non riesco ad impostare tutto ciò
<alex2614> thedead91, tu mi puoi aiutare
<thedead91> alex2614, clic destro sullo sfondo, scheda "effetti visivi" e spunta "aggiuntivi"? questo volevi sapere?
<alex2614> thedead91, si lo so fare gli do la spunta su aggiuntivi poi riapro un altra volta su effetti visivi e ritorna automaticamente su normali
<alex2614> perchè
<thedead91> alex2614, scriviamo privatamente così lasciamo un po' più pulito qui
<ezio> qualcuno sa attivare wifi su alice gate 2 plus voice
<ezio> non so che scheda abbia
<alex2614_> thedead91,scusami non mi faceva piu scrivere scrivimi in privato
<alex2614_> ?
<Scall> alex2614: gli effetti ritornano su normali perchè evidentemente non hai l'accelerazione 3d abilitata , oppure la tua scheda video non ce l'ha propio. Se ce l'ha propabilmente devi scaricare driver aggiuntivi per farla funzionare.
<Scall> alex2614_: comunque gli effetti aggiuntivi sono forniti da Compiz, qui trovi informazioni utili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<alex2614__> thedead91. ci sei
<thedead91> si, ci sono, ma secondo me Scall ha detto tutto
<alex2614__> cosa ?
<thedead91> controlla che la tua scheda supporti l'accelerazione 3d (www.google.com), e guardati un po' compiz al link che ha scritto poco fa
<alex2614__> no non mi hai capito fa niente grazie
<Scall> thedead91: riscrivo, forse non aveva letto
<Scall> alex2614__: gli effetti ritornano su normali perchè evidentemente non hai l'accelerazione 3d abilitata , oppure la tua scheda video non ce l'ha propio. Se ce l'ha propabilmente devi scaricare driver aggiuntivi per farla funzionare.
<Scall> alex2614__: comunque gli effetti aggiuntivi sono forniti da Compiz, qui trovi informazioni utili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<thedead91> Scall, gli hai detto tutto e glielo ho ripetuto, mi sa che non ha capito lui
<Scall> thedead91: ok
<helpp> thedead91, ho un altro problema mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi
<helpp> no a me non pè arrivato niente
<helpp> da scall
<thedead91> Scall, io in privato gli avevo chiesto se la scheda supportava l'accellerazione 3d quindi...avremmo dato le stesse risposte mi sa
<thedead91> helpp non parlavamo di te
<helpp> sono aòex2614
<helpp> alex2614
<helpp> mi si disconnette con alex2614 o.§O
<helpp> si comunque la supporta pero non so perchè non mi da
<drox> chi mi dice poizione cartella con gli sfondi?
<helpp> thedead91, ho un altro problema mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi dalla barra come faccio a rimetterla
<Scall> helpp: in Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver aggiuntivi, hai driver disponibili da installare per la tua scheda video?
<helpp> si ho installato quello consigliato
<Scall> helpp: ok, adesso bisogna capire se il problema è l'accelerazione 3d che non va, o ti manca qualche pacchetto di Compiz (che fornisce gli effetti aggiuntivi)
<helpp_> Scall, eccomi
<Scall> helpp: per vedere se l'accelerazione 3d funziona fai come è scritto qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=driver+aggiuntivi&titlesearch=Titoli sotto la voce "Preparativi"
<helpp_> ok grazie ora ho un altor problema un po piu importante mi è scomparsa
<helpp_> l'icona del wifi come faccio a rimetterla ?
<helpp> Scall come faccio a rimetterla ?
<helpp> ???
<Scall> helpp: un attimo, torno fra poco
<helpp> ok
<helpp> thedead91, scusami mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi dalla barra come facio a rimetterla ?
<helpp> PaoloRotolo: scusami mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi dalla barra come facio a rimetterla ?
<PaoloRotolo> helpp, tasto destro sul pannello → Aggiungi al pannello → Indicatore
<Scall> helpp: rieccomi. Tasto destro sul pannello superiore, come dice PaoloRotolo -> Aggiungi al pannello -> seleziona "Area di notifica" e poi fai Aggiungi
<unghio> list
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-19
<_Best_> Buongiorno!
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho un applicazione che fa i capricci questa mattina risorse del sistema me lo da come zombie e sleeping consiglio?
<jester-> ngiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> olà massimo18
<barbo91> Ciao a tutti
<barbo91> qualche esperto di bind mi può aiutare?
<raziel-369> barbo91, formula diettamente la domanda e se qualcuno può ti risponde
<barbo91> di domande ne ho tante purtroppo... Ho installato e configurato il Bind9, non capisco però come funziona -.- sto leggendo guide su guide ma ti dicono solo come fare e nessuna fa al caso mio! Io devo limitare la navigazione e creare una whitelist di siti dove si può accedere e tutte le altre query devono rispondere un indirizzo che decido io
<enzotib> invoco remix_tj, si parla di bind
<barbo91> è veramente poco simpatico bind xD
<enzotib> barbo91, se remix_tj si sveglia, credo possa aiutarti
<barbo91> si tranquillo guarda sono molto in relax xD è lunedì mattina e sono uno stagista nessuno mi paga quindi posso anche prendermela comoda visto che ho 3 mesi di lavoro gratis per loro xD
<iveee> ciao ragazzi! ho installato quasi tutti i pacchetti di Barry ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/barry/files/barry/barry-0.17.1/ubuntu1004/ )
<iveee> però non lo trovo nel sistema
<iveee> tra l'altro un pacchetto non riesce a installarlo per una dipendenza non soddisfatta, però io ho installato tutto quello che c'è nella lista
<iveee> ragazzi cosa fare quando non si riesce a installare un pacchetto perchè una dipendenza non è soddisfatta?
<iveee> e se quel file li non lo trovo ?
<lucatortuga75> iveee, che pacchetto stai cercando di installare?
<raziel-369> barbo91, a parte bind ti consiglio, e probabilmente lo avrai già fatto, di valutare il proxy squid per fare quello che hai descritto
<iveee> lucatorturga> quelli di Barry ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/barry/files/barry/barry-0.17.1/ubuntu1004/)
<iveee> un programma che dovrebbe permettere la sincronizzazione del blackberry sy ubuntu
<barbo91> raziel-369, ti do perfettamente ragione e so che farebbe al caso mio, il problema è il seguente: troppe connessioni sullo stesso proxy mi ritroverei con 300+ pc connessi al mio proxy, dovrei comprare troppa banda e diventerebbe una spesa inutile mentre un dns è molto piu leggero a livello banda
<barbo91> anzi sarebbe proprio perfetto... ho fatto una beta di un server con squid+squidguard funziona da dio e si configura anche facilmente (confronto al maledetto bind) altrimenti conosci altri software per fare un dns server che non sia bind? magari ci do un occhiata raziel-369 grazie
<barbo91> iveee, forse devi lanciare un comando? Prova a guardare la documentazione di barry sul sito
<glpiana> ola
<barbo91> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao barbo91
<raziel-369> barbo91, solo una precisazione: il web cache Squid si utilizza proprio per migliorare le prestazioni (di navigazione) e diminuire la banda utilizzata grazie alla cache dei siti che si va a creare. Detto questo non conosco altri pacchetti per il DNS server a parte bind.
<barbo91> raziel-369, sicuramente lo sai meglio di me, quindi chiedo. Se ho 300+ computer che si connettono tutti a un mio server (dove io decido di limitare la connessione per politiche aziendali) con squid, non rischio di rendere la loro linea troppo lenta? c'è cmq devono passare tutti da li o sbaglio? mentre un dns si occuperebbe solo della risoluzione nomi diretta... anche se c'è da dire che squid risulterebbe piu comodo soprattutto per poter configurare por
<barbo91> te e altre restrizioni utilissime!!! Una domanda ma se un client connesso al mio proxy scarica qualcosa, non limita la banda a tutti? Questo è il motivo per cui i miei capi nn vogliono usare un proxy server anche se secondo me è la soluzione al problema... ho postato anche su ubuntu it nel forum spero di trovare aiuto in settimana per finire sto lavoraccio
<Acarus> ciao
<lucatortuga75> iveee, hai instalato le libgcal?
<iveee> lucatortuga> no che sarebbe?
<lucatortuga75> iveee, dal sito che hai postato il pacchetto barry richiede quel pacchetto. Guarda il sito.
<iveee> ok allora installo
<iveee> bisogna compilarli mi sa
<iveee> non sono file .deb, ma . bz2
<lucatortuga75> iveee, 6 su desktop o server?
<iveee> desktop
<iveee> non c'è un comando ?
<iveee> da fare nel terminael?
<lucatortuga75> iveee, se sono .deb come vedo dal sito basta cliccarci 2 volte sopra
<iveee> sono bz2, guarda > http://code.google.com/p/libgcal/downloads/list
<iveee> o sto guardando dalla parte sbagliatA'
<iveee> ?
<lucatortuga75> iveee, hai provato a usare "Ubuntu Software Center" per installarlo?
<iveee> no, ora cerco
<iveee> ho provato apt-get dal terminale ma non lo trova
<lucatortuga75> iveee, dai il comando: apt-cache search barry
<lucatortuga75> iveee, da riga di comando
<iveee> no dal software center non va, non risolve delle dipendenze se provo a installare libgcal
<iveee> ok provo quello ora
<iveee> ok luca , dal terminale mi da un pò di roba
<lucatortuga75> iveee, ti ha trovato barry?
<iveee> mi da, mi sembra, una serie di pacchetti, i loro nomi e la loro descrizione
<lucatortuga75> iveee, adesso dai: apt-get install  "pacchetto barry interessato"
<iveee> installo tutto?
<iveee> quello che c'è nella lista?
<lucatortuga75> iveee, quello che forse a te interessa è quello con la GUI per avere un'interfaccia grafica
<iveee> lucatortuga75: ho installato tutto quello che mi è uscito nella lista
<iveee> ora dovrei vederlo in applications o in system, ma niente
<lucatortuga75> iveee, prova da riga di comando a scrivere barry
<iveee> command not found
<iveee> lucatortuga75:  Command not found :D boh non lo trovo.. e li ho installati tutti eh
<lucatortuga75> iveee, provo anche io
<iveee> ok luca :) thanks
<lucatortuga75> iveee, il comando è barrybackup
<iveee> luca però io voglio fare la sincronizzazine eh occhio
<iveee> il backup non mi serve! :) cmq provo
<iveee> lucatortuga75:  barrybackup: error while loading shared libraries: libbarry.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lucatortuga75> iveee, purtroppo ti devo lasciare spero che qualcun altro della comunità ti possa dare un aiuto (sappi che a me l'interfaccia grafica funziona nella parte di backup). Ciao
<pac> buongiorno
<filo1234> iveee: non la fa la sincronizzazione quel programma
<filo1234> iveee: fa solo un backup, se vuoi usare la sincronizzazione devi usare il sw proprietario con windows
<pac> Stamattina ero convinto di essere a posto stampante scanner audio tutto funzionante, ma cribbio mi sono dimenticato dell web cam dovrebbe esserci ma non funziona consigli? Bus 001 Device 008: ID 06f8:3007 Guillemot Corp. Hercules Dualpix Chat and Show
<iveee> filo1234:  però su alcuni siti parlano di sync
<iveee> e nella lista di pacchetti di barry c'è pure quello per sincronizzare
<filo1234> iveee: non in quello dei repo
<filo1234> iveee: o intendi berry-util?
<filo1234> barry*
<iveee> si
<iveee> dove però non riesco a installare tutti i pacchetti
<filo1234> perchè stai usando repo esterni
<iveee> son andato sul sito ufficiale
<iveee> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513349.msg4012333.html#msg4012333
<filo1234> iveee: be aspetta che allora chi ti ha indicato di installare pacchetti esterni nel forum, ti risponda anche su quell'errore
<iveee> vediamo dai :) speriamo
<iveee> ora è diventata una sfida
<iveee> il top sarebbe sincronizzare il berry con thunderbird...
<raziel-369> barbo91, tieni presente che anche se non usi squid il problema della banda ce l'hai comunque. Penso che per le tue necessità la strada che dovresti percorrere è quella del traffic-shaping, ma quì purtroppo mi fermo perchè non mi è mai capitato di utilizzarlo.
<iveee> se no dovrò fare tutto in WINE (se l'usb funziona, funziona?)
<barbo91> raziel-369, con traffic shaping cosa intendi? scusa ma non so di che parli :P
<BetaBrain> giorno guy
<raziel-369> barbo91, tratto da wikipedia -> Per traffic shaping (detto anche packet shaping) si intende l'insieme di operazioni di controllo sul traffico di una rete dati finalizzate a ottimizzare o a garantire le prestazioni di trasmissione, ridurre o controllare i tempi di latenza e sfruttare al meglio la banda disponibile tramite l'accodamento e il ritardo dei pacchetti che soddisfanno determinati criteri.
<Octy> BetaBrain, prrrrrrrrrr
<glpiana> !chat Octy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat Octy'
<glpiana> !chat | Octy
<ubot-it> Octy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angeloc> salve gente!
<angeloc> sto scrivendo un software che deve aprire firefox quando un utente si coolega alla rete, finora tutto bene con /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<kajino> è possibile installare il kernel3.3 su maverik!?
<angeloc> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per capire se e come possibile, lanciare firefox da root sullo schermo dell'utente loggato
<angeloc> qualcuno ha idea?
<angeloc> grazie!
<glpiana> kajino, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ a tuo rischio e pericolo
<glpiana> angeloc, firefox da root? non è proprio il caso
<glpiana> kajino, comuqnue mavercik è un po' vechciotta
<filo1234> angeloc: lanciare firefox da root? che ideona!
<glpiana> *vecchiotta
<angeloc> glpiana: tutti svegli in questo canale!
<glpiana> -.-
<filo1234> come vedi si, angeloc
<angeloc> glpiana: no, networkamanegr gira come root ed esegue il mio script dentro /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/, questo script deve lanciare firefox dentro il desktop dell'utente loggato, chiaramente con i permessi dell'utente loggato
<kajino> grazie glpiana  :D la 10.10 va da dio sul mio notebook, ed è inutile passare a 11 (che manco mi piace), aspetto direttamente la 12
<glpiana> kajino, se maverick va bene, perchè cambiarle il kernel?
<enzotib> angeloc, DISPLAY=:0 sudo -u enzotib firefox
<kajino> provare, distruggere, ricominciare. ma sulla mainline c'è per precise, non per maverick..
<glpiana> kajino, temo che per maverick non ci sia più nulla
<kajino> eh.. fino a poche settimane fa ancora mi aggiornava i kernel :P ma penso sia finito
<kajino> ma posso anke installarci quella per precise, no? (a mio rischio e pericolo)
<angeloc> enzotib: grazie, soluzione già affrontata, ma non scalaed è una specie di hack, perché :0 vale solo in alcuni casi e solo per un utente, cosa succede se l'utente è sullo schermo :1? C'è qualche modo programmatico, the right way (tm)?
<glpiana> kajino, dovrebbe terminare il supporto in aprile
<enzotib> angeloc, pgrep -fl X | awk '$3 ~ '/^:/' { print $3 }'
<enzotib> bye
<angeloc> enzotib: grazie ancora, siamo sempre sull bash, bisognerebbe integrare un for, cercare gli utenti associati ai vari processi di X e per ognuno di essi lanciare firefox
<angeloc> enzotib:io pensavo più ad un servizio dbus da chiamare con python ... ma non so se esiste
<angeloc> enzotib: anche perché se netowrkmanager parte prima di X, io non avrò nessun effetto ...
<glpiana> angeloc, enzotib si è assentato
<angeloc> glpiana: grazie, non me ne ero accorto!
<angeloc> glpiana: cmq si può usare xdg-su che è una soluzione molto più pulita
<Barbo91> Rieccomi, ciao a tutti
<user> lol
<porf> ciao a tutti!
<krash> salve ragazzi
<krash> smanettando con aptitude ho fatto un casino immane
<krash> praticamente ho cancellato mezzo os
<glpiana> ecco
<krash> compreso python e gnome
<glpiana> krash, reinstallali
<krash> fortunatamente ho una lista dei pacchetti installati
<krash> come faccio a istallarli tutti in un colpo
<krash> non riesco a usare dpkg --set-selections
<glpiana> krash, perchè non riesci?
<krash> non fa nulla
<glpiana> krash, che comando dai?
<krash> dpks --set-selection < text
<krash> ovviamente posizionandomi nella cartella
<krash> dpkg
<krash> nada?
<glpiana> krash, e poi che comando dai?
<krash> nessuno, si deve fare altro?
<glpiana> krash,  sudo dpkg --set-selections < ./installed-software.log && apt-get dselect-upgrade           tratto da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?highlight=%28set-selection%29
<glpiana> krash, quindi dovrai dare apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Barbo91> Ciao a tutti
<krash> mi dice impossibile
<krash> bisogne essere root
<krash> nello specifico
<glpiana> krash, metti sudo davanti al comando 8così come avrai fatto per dpkg --set-selection)
<krash> impossibile aprire file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<glpiana> krash, tsarai installando altro
<glpiana> *starai
<krash> no :(
<glpiana> krash, hai qualche gestore aperto allora
<krash> sync_supers è un gestore?
<glpiana> O.o
<krash> synaptic è disinstallato
<glpiana> krash, in un terminale scrivi: ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> se esce qualcosa metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | krash
<ubot-it> krash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krash> krash 232001 0.0 0.0 4172 868 pts/2 S+ 14:22 0:00 grep --color-auto dpkg
<glpiana> dpkg -l | grep apt
<krash> apt c'è
<krash> ho appena fatto update
<krash> se vuoi l'output te lo copio
<glpiana> krash, metti l'output su pastebin
<krash> scrivo da altro pc :S
<glpiana> krash, vabbè, ma se gli hai detto di fare update devi aspettare che termini
<krash> terminato
<glpiana> krash, quante righe relative ad apt escono?
<krash> l'ho fatto prima
<krash> circa 20
<krash> sono riuscito ad aprire synaptic da terminale
<krash> può servire?
<glpiana> krash, no, chiudilo. perchè tu l'abbia aperto lo ignoro
<krash> lo avevo visto tra i pkg apt
<glpiana> krash, non puoi collegare sto pc in rete per mostrarmi l'output del comando di prima?
<krash> chiuso
<krash> paste.ubuntu.com/890592
<glpiana> scusa, son fuso io :)
<glpiana> ps aux | grep apt
<krash> 890594
<glpiana> krash, sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<krash> mi sa che ci siamo
<krash> do comferma all'installazione
<krash> qual'era il problema?
<glpiana> krash, ci sarà stato qualche processo in corso, magari l'update di xapi
<krash> grazie mille
<krash> troverò tutte le configurazioni precedenti?
<glpiana> krash, se non le hai levate dalla tua home sì
<krash> non riesco a spiegarmi come aptitude con un solo comando a cancellatto tutto
<krash> ha
<glpiana> krash, basta che vada a alevare una dipendenza di molte cose e leverà molte cose
<glpiana> il fatto è che comuqnue chiede conferma
<glpiana> bisognerebbe leggere prima di dire sì a un programma come aptitude
<krash> ho cancellato un toys chiamato cappuccino che aveva come dipendenza python
<krash> è stato questo?
<glpiana> eh, per esempio
<glpiana> se hai levato python è nromale che mezzo sistema se ne vada
<krash> assurdo, non dovrebbe conservare le dipendenze di altri packages?
<krash> sembrerebbe tutto ok
<krash> grazie ancora
<glpiana> krash, ripeto: ti chiede conferma. se tu dici sì che problemi deve porrsi il programma?
<glpiana> *porsi
<krash> synaptic non si apre dal menu, ma da terminale si, perchè?
<glpiana> krash, da terminale cosa scrivi?
<krash> synaptic
<glpiana> krash, prova a scrivere gksu synaptic          e dimmi che fa
<krash> mi chiede la pass nella normale finestra ma poi non si apre
<glpiana> krash, prova a riavviare il sistema
<krash> appena fatto
<krash> prima di provare gksu synaptic
<glpiana> krash, e hai già riprovato?
<krash> si
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo synaptic
<krash> così lo apre
<glpiana> chiudilo
<krash> fatto
<glpiana> riprova gksu synaptic
<krash> niente
<glpiana> prova gksu gedit
<krash> niente anche così
<krash> carica e non apre
<glpiana> krash, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gksu
<krash> dopo cosa faccio
<krash> gksu gedit non funge
<krash> (differentemente da prima, la finestra che mi chiede la pass, mi permette di salvarla)
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> dammi un attimo
<krash> ;)
<krash__> rieccomi
<serverdata> ciao, qualcuno, puo' dirmi come si installa il driverdella penna wifi??
<glpiana> serverdata, che penna è? metti lsusb su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ktml78
<ubot-it> ktml78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e non cambiare nick
<ktml78> ho installato la versione 11.10 ma non funziona..
<glpiana> ktml78, che penna è? metti lsusb su pastebin
<glpiana> krash__, prima di rimuovere il sistema con aptitude gksu funzionava?
<krash__> si, non ho fatto prove da terminale, ma synaptic funzionava
<glpiana> krash__, prova gksudo synaptic
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890665/ ecco, dici che si può?
<ktml78> glpiana, scusa per il cambio nik
<krash__> glpiana, lo apre
<glpiana> ktml78, metti lsmod su pastebin
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890672/
<Cristian> ciao
<glpiana> krash__, nel terminale: gconf-editor
<ktml78> glpiana, prima avevo la 10.04, ma anche li non sono riuscito, ho fatto tentativi con ndiswrapper, ma mi diceva no firmware..
<glpiana> ktml78, scrivi ifconfig  e metti su pastebin
<krash__> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> krash__, vai in apps > gksu
<glpiana> krash__, dimmi come è messo: sudo-mode
<krash__> non è spuntato
<glpiana> krash__, metti la spunta
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890675/
<krash__> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> ktml78, su driver aggiuntivi trovi qualcosa per la tua scheda?
<glpiana> krash__, ora gksu synaptic
<krash__> glpiana, sei un mito
<ktml78> glpiana, no, non c'è nulla, purtroppo, sulla lista delle periferiche compatibili ubuntu, mi dice che è solo parzialente gestita, si tratta della digicom, con chipset atheros ar5523, come hai potuto vedere..
<glpiana> ktml78, sì ho visto. puoi tentare con ndiswrapper  edriver di windows
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | ktml78
<ubot-it> ktml78: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<ktml78> glpiana, i driver di winzoz li ho, visto che ho il cd originale della pennina..
<glpiana> bien, prova allora
<gian_> ciao, sto cercando di capire perchè non riesco ad avere una risoluzione a più di 800x600, mi date una mano? Per ulteriori info http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513410.20.html
<glpiana> ktml78, leggo che potresti provare anche madwifi
<glpiana> !madwifi | ktml78
<ubot-it> ktml78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Madwifi
<ktml78> glpiana, parto, man mano ti dico gli output dei passagi..
<ktml78> glpiana, quale mi consigli prima?
<ktml78> glpiana, con i madwifi
<glpiana> ktml78, non saprei dirti :)
<glpiana> gian_, che driver ti propone/proponeva il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi?
<grish> glpiana, solo il 96 (che ora ho installato)
<glpiana> grish, scrivi in un terminale: lsmod           e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | grish
<ubot-it> grish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890687/
<glpiana> grish, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grish> glpiana, file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> grish, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ktml78> glpiana, sto provando madwifi, mi dice: Installare i pacchetti build-essential e hal fatto
<glpiana> ok
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890690/
<glpiana> grish, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-96 nvidia-96-dev nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<glpiana> grish, prima di confermare controlla che non vogli aportarsi via mezzo sistema
<ktml78> glpiana, Digitare in una finestra di terminale i seguenti comandi per compilare ed installare il driver:  fatto, nessun output
<grish> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> grish, vai su driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> ktml78, da tar a make non hai avuto output?
<grish> glpiana, vuoto
<glpiana> grish, scrivi: uname -a
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890695/
<ktml78> glpiana, ora ti posto tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> grish, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890701/
<glpiana> grish, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890702/ dai un occhiata, a me sembra che tutto sia andato bene fino qui..
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890707/
<glpiana> ktml78, pare anche a me
<glpiana> !info linux-image maverick
<ubot-it> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.32.42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ktml78> gl ora pero' mi dice di:Per abilitare il nuovo driver (e disattivare i driver ath5k/ath9k) usare il gestore dei driver con restrizioni.  ma non so che significa...
<glpiana> grish, perchè non aggiorni il sistema?
<ktml78> glpiana, che è il gestore del driver con restrizioni??
<glpiana> ktml78, vai sui driver aggiuntivi
<grish> glpiana, perchè con lucid e unity non mi partiva il computer, diceva che non avevo l'hw necessario per eseguire unity. Quindi poi non ci ho più provato
<glpiana> grish, non ho parlato di avanzamento di versione. parlo di aggironamento del sistema
<glpiana> grish, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890714/
<grish> glpiana, come aggiorno il sistema?
<glpiana> grish, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<ktml78> glpiana, l'ho aperto, non ce scritto nulla li...che devo fare adesso??
<grish> glpiana, ora upgrade?
<glpiana> grish, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ma prima di confermare copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> ktml78, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> ktml78, in dfondo al file aggiungi: blacklist ath5k  e sotto blacklist ath9k
<glpiana> vabbè che tanto non te li caricava e si poteva anche fare a meno
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890716/
<ktml78> glpiana, ma lo devo dgt nel terminale??
<glpiana> grish, sì quello puoi anche aggironarlo. poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image          e mi fai vedere che dice
<glpiana> ktml78, gksu gedit etc che ti ho scritto sopra sì
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890721/
<glpiana> procedi
<ktml78> glpiana, ci sono già nel file che si è aperto con gedit.. blacklist ath5k  e sotto blacklist ath9k
<ktml78> glpiana, non li ho scritti io li tovo già li..
<ktml78> glpiana, pastebin del file
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> chiudi il file
<glpiana> ktml78, poi prova a riavviare  evediamo come reagisce
<ktml78> glpiana, chiuso, ok riavvio..e torno...spero con il wifi in funzione..
<grish> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890728/ Mi ha dato un FAIL in vboxhost ma il processo si è completato ugualmente
<glpiana> grish, se poi vbox non va ci pensiamo in un secondo momento. riavvia il pc e torna qui
<ktml78> glpiana, ecco o riavviato, ma la chiavetta non si accende..nessun led...
<glpiana> ktml78, metti lsmod su pastebin
<ktml78> glpiana, output di lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8e:7802 Global Sun Technology, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<ktml78>  vedi...mi dice sempre nessun firmware..
<glpiana> ktml78, quel comando ti darà sempre quell'output temo
<glpiana> è il nome con cui identifica la scheda
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890755/ ok
<glpiana> ktml78, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ktml78> glpiana, quindi è normale che mi dica "no firmware"?
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890760/
<glpiana> ktml78, ora dai lsmdo | grep ath
<glpiana> lsmod*
<grish> glpiana, brutte notizie. Al riavvio la modalità grafica era bloccata, non sono riuscito ad accedere neanche con failsafex. Ho dovuto reinstallare i nvidia-current ed adesso sono in modalità grafica d'emergenza. Il sistema non si avvia nè con questo kernel nè con il precedente :(
<glpiana> grish, ma perchè i current su hai detto che gli unici che ti venivano porposti erano i 96?
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890768/
<grish> glpiana, quando non riesco ad accedere ad X, ho notato che se installo i nvidia-current riesco ad accedere ad X tramite failsafex. Se non ci sono i nvidia-current non riesco proprio ad accedere in modalità grafica. Per niente. Non so cosa fare...
<glpiana> grish, adesso il gestore driver aggiuntivi cosa ti propone?
<grish> glpiana, ad esempio adesso andando su Driver Aggiuntivi non mi segnala nulla
<grish> vuoto totale
<glpiana> ktml78, scrivi: ifconfig
<ktml78> glpiana, arrivo tra 2 minuti
<glpiana> ktml78, veloce che me ne voglio andare
<glpiana> grish, prova a levare i current e a mettere i 96
<grish> glpiana, non so dove sbattere la testa. Provo
<grish> glpiana, da tty giusto?
<glpiana> grish, se sei in failsafe puoi farlo anche da synaptic
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890771/
<grish> glpiana, anche i 96-glx?
<ktml78> glpiana, scusa ma era arrivata la bimba da scuola..
<glpiana> ktml78, prova a dare: sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<ktml78> glpiana, serverdata@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<ktml78> ath0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<glpiana> ktml78, togli la chiavetta e poi reinseriscila. scrivi, dopo, dmesg | tail
<ktml78> glpiana, prima senza chiavetta e poi dopo inserita, 5 e 10 sec dopo..http://paste.ubuntu.com/890777/
<glpiana> ktml78, lsmod | grep ath
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890782/
<glpiana> ktml78, rfkill list
<ktml78> glpiana, rfkill list non mi d nulla
<glpiana> ktml78, sudo rmmod ath_pci
<glpiana> ktml78, poi di nuovo: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ktml78> glpiana, sempre nessun output..
<glpiana> ktml78, poi ancora: dmesg | tail
<grish> glpiana, niente da fare, sono di nuovo su failsafex con 96 e nvidia-current installati
<glpiana> i current avresti dovuto toglierli
<glpiana> grish, non so che altro fare ora. e devo andare via
<glpiana> grish, ecco se jester- ha tempo te li guarda lui gli nvidia
<ktml78> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890791/
<glpiana> ktml78, ora rfkill list
<grish> glpiana, li ho tolti ed ho lasciato solo i 96 --> X bloccato. Ho lasciato solo i current --> X bloccato. Installato i 180 --> X bloccato
<grish> glpiana, grazie per il tuo tempo :)
<ktml78> glpiana, fatto..nessun output
<jester-> grish: con glu open nouveau funza?
<glpiana> ktml78, nulla da fare. ti rimane da provare ndiswrapper
<glpiana> io ora vado
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<grish> jester-, sono niubbo mi dovresti spiegare meglio come installare i nouveau...
<ktml78> glpiana, grazie per il tuo tempo, ora provo..speriamo bene..
<jester-> grish: ieri ti avevo fatto reinstallare delle librerie il nouveau
<jester-> e fatto cancellare xorg.conf
<grish> jester-, cmq all'avvio prima mi ha dato un errore (che non sono riuscito a vedere) ma mi sembra di aver intravisto la parola "nouveau". Forse qualche conflitto
<jester-> grish: devi togliere eventuali nvidia installati
<grish> jester-, infatti xorg.conf non ce l'ho. E funzionava tutto fino a stamane. Adesso glpiana mi ha fatto fare delle procedure e sono nuovamente in failsafex :(
<jester-> guardare se c'è il nouveau e riavviare
<grish> jester-, attualmente ho installati i 96 e nvidia-current. Come vedo se ho il nouveau?
<jester-> grish: evidentemente la tua scheda con i closed non funza
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<grish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890796/ jester-
<Nonmipiaceilnick> salve a tutti
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ho un problema
<jester-> togli i 96 poi fa vedere ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<jester-> !chiedi | Nonmipiaceilnick
<ubot-it> Nonmipiaceilnick: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> grish:  togli i 96 poi fa vedere ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<Nonmipiaceilnick> Ho installato lubuntu 11.10 su un vecchio pc. Il problema è che a volte il computer si avvia normalmente altre volte non parte proprio il grub. Il computer si impalla in un fastidiosissimo schermo nero, allora riavvio in maniera primitiva (staccando la presa di corrente) e tutto funziona... fino al prossimo (ri)avvio. Qualche soluzione? Ho un amd athlon 100mhz con 256mb di ram e scheda video ati Xpert
<grish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890802/ jester-
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: sa di un problema hardware, cioè il pc al boot ha problemi
<Nonmipiaceilnick> non sempre li ha
<AlexTux> Nonmipiaceilnick, che computer è?
<Nonmipiaceilnick> solo quando riavvio o quando spengo in maniera ortodossa
<Nonmipiaceilnick> è un vecchio pc fisso
<Holden> Nonmipiaceilnick, togli noquiet splash al boot così vedi dove si blocca
<jester-> grish: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Nonmipiaceilnick> con un processore AMD athlon
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ho già provato a farlo
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ma si blocca prima dell'avvio del grub
<Nonmipiaceilnick> senza messaggi
<Holden> prima? hmm, allora roba di hw o bios
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: se non parte grub il problema è del pc / hd mi sa
<ktml78> scusate, com'è che eseguendo la procedura di ndiswrappe, al comando "depmod -a" mi si inchioda tutto e non mi dà nessun output??
<grish> jester-, provo un riavvio?
<jester-> ktml78: di solito torna al prompt senza avvisi
<jester-> grish: tolti i 96?
<Holden> ktml78, aggiungi -v
<grish> jester-, si ho tolto tutti i driver nvidia presenti, sono rimasti solo i current
<jester-> grish: pure il current devi levare
<grish> jester-, anche nvidia settings quindi?
<jester-> grish: frega niente del setting basta che non ci sia nvidia-current o 96 o altro
<Nonmipiaceilnick> non penso sia un problema di pc, poichè in rete ho trovato molta gente che aveva lo stesso problema (nessuna soluzione però :() ed in più fino a due giorni fa avevo Slitaz installato e funzionava alla grande
<grish> jester-, ok allora provo un riavvio
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: per lógica: fa il boot, il bios legge il record di avvio e carica quello che c'è dentro, grb sta li dentro, se no lo carica a spanne cosa ti viene da pensare
<Nonmipiaceilnick> kms?
<Holden> Nonmipiaceilnick, cmq spegnere in quel modo è una pessima idea
<Nonmipiaceilnick> lo so, ma non ho altre vie
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: io penso che i record di avvio sia un po farlocco o che il bios non è 100% linux compatibile
<jester-> e che bios vecchio legge solo i primi 512 mb del disco
<Nonmipiaceilnick> non è la prima distribuzione linux che utilizzo con questo pc
<jester-> e che grub trovandosi alla fine a volte canna qualcosa
<Nonmipiaceilnick> come dicevo fino a due giorni fa Slitaz andava a meraviglia
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: prova a renstallare grub
<Nonmipiaceilnick> già fatto
<ktml78> potete spiegarmi questo passagio di ndiswrapper?? Se non vengono presentati errori, la procedura è stata completata correttamente.
<ktml78> Caricare il modulo di ndiswrapper nel sistema.
<ktml78> Digitare in una finestra di terminale i seguenti comandi:
<ktml78> sudo depmod -a
<ktml78> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<FloodBotIt1> ktml78: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: allora di sicuro non è un problema di grub
<Nonmipiaceilnick> sicuramente non è un problema hardware
<jester-> ktml78: dovresti pulire ndiswarapper da eventuali driver vecci e reinstallare quello che ti serve
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: quindi?
<ktml78> jester-, e come si fà questa operazione?? potresti spiegarmi?? grazie
<jester-> voisto che lo fa solo a te
<Nonmipiaceilnick> quindi non lo so, per questo chiedevo aiuto
<jester-> ktml78: fa vedere: ndiswrapper -l
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: secondo me è hw, se ci fosse una boot separata come sda1 andrebbe come un treno
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890821/
<grish> jester-, non hafunzionato
<Nonmipiaceilnick> jester- sinceramente pensavo fosse un problema di scheda video
<jester-> ktml78: cosa hai installato che non vedo nessun driver
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ho provato a disabilitare il kms
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: potrebbe anche darsi ì, ma sempre problema hw è
<grish> jester-, non mi partiva neanche in failsaex. Ho dovuto reinstallare i 96 ed i current per far partire failsafex da cui ti scrivo
<jester-> grish: scommettiamo che con la live ti va bene?
<jester-> il failsafe carica il vesa
<ktml78> jester-,boh...io ho tre file di winzoz...bin, .sys, e .inf
<jester-> centra niente 96 o altro
<jester-> ktml78:  vai nella cartella dove sono i file
<jester-> k.che scheda è
<ktml78> jester-, ok ci sono
<Nonmipiaceilnick> vabè
<Nonmipiaceilnick> grazie
<jester-> ktml78: usb è integrata
<jester-> o integrata*
<ktml78> jester-, ma tu dici in quella directory da terminale o dalla cartella home
<ktml78> jester-, la pennina usb è inserita nell'hub usb
<jester-> ktml78: la scheda che chipset ha
<grish> jester-, quindi provo ad inserire la live e vedere su funge?
<jester-> grish: quella della 11.10
<grish> si ok
<ktml78> jester-, ar5523, il maledetto chipset della atheros, parzialmente gestito da ubuntu, stando alla guida..
<Nonmipiaceilnick> risolto
<Nonmipiaceilnick> (forzando caricamento driver vesa)
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ora funziona
<Nonmipiaceilnick> grazie lo stesso
<jester-> ktml78: comincia a dare sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<ktml78> jester-, e io ho nel cd tre files, ar5523.bin, ar5523.sys, e net5523.inf
<jester-> Nonmipiaceilnick: il bios è il vesa che carica
<Nonmipiaceilnick> si lo so
<jester-> ktml78: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ma ho inserito xforcevesa nel file del grub
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ed ora stranamente funza alla perfezione
<ktml78> jester-, erverdata@ubuntu:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<ktml78> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> ktml78: hai la 11.10?
<ktml78> jester-, si
<ktml78> jester-, prima ero alla 10.04. ma anche li nulla non sono riuscito, poi mi hanno detto di fare lìupdate..
<jester-> kimal73: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<jester-> ktml78: quindi hai fatto  3 passaggi?
<ktml78> jester-, cavoli, devo rimandare..devo andare a prendere i bambini.. torno dopo.. si i tre salti..
<jester-> o cambiando il sources.list diretto
<jester-> kimal73: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<jester-> poi vai
<kimal73> jester-: stai scrivendo a me
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o quando torni devo ancora cercare
<jester-> poispegni e quando torni facile che va la wifi
<ktml78> jester-, ma non puoi prendere il controllo remoto del mio pc, e vedere tu?
<jester-> ktml78: dai quel comando a vai a piade i picciriddi
<gian_> jester-, non ha funzionato
<jester-> gian_: cioè?
<gian_> jester-, Ho sentito il suono di login ma lo schermo è rimasto nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra..
<ktml78> jester-, siciliano..mii io me ne sono sposata una... vabbè a dopo..vado e torn, grazie per ora
<jester-> gian_: con la live?
<gian_> jester-, si
<gian_> jester-, sono di nuovo in failsafex
<jester-> gian_: prova alla pagina di avvio della live a pigiare il tasto F6 e a selezionare: nomodeset
<jester-> è strana sta cosa che la tua scheda non funzi
<gian_> jester-, non vedo la pagina di avvio della live. Da quando avvio la live vedo solo schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante, poi il rumore di login. Non vedo niente
<jester-> gian_:  hai ancora la iso della 11.10
<jester-> sa di cd venuto male
<gian_> jester-, dici?
<__Best__> a domaniii! CLICK!
<jester-> gian_:  eh controlla md5sum della iso
<gian_> jester-, come?
<jester-> !md5sum | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> se giusto masterizza su cd normale a bassa velocità, non riscrivibile
<gian_> jester-, corrisponde. Provo a masterizzare ancora
<gian_> jester-, ma quando la live funziona che cosa ottengo?
<jester-> che dovrebbe funzare anche la scheda
<jester-> gian_:  avendo pacioccato col .run da sito  nvidia di solito sminchia x
<gian_> jester-, non sto capendo. Adesso non funziona, sono in failsafex. Se dovesse funzionare mi stai dicendo che dovrei avanzare di versione?
<jester-> gian_: ma non sei gia alla 11.10?
<gian_> jester-, no. Sono alla 10.10
<akis24> buonasera
<gian_> jester-, ho avuto problemi nell'avanzare di versione in quanto durante l'installazione mi diceva che il mio hardware non supporta unity
<jester-> gian_: secondo me, se non vuoi perdere i dati reisntalli la 11.10 sopra senza formattare
<gian_> jester-, nel senso che faccio l'avanzamento di versione dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<jester-> gian_: se hai appena fatto un avanzamento facile pure che sia venutomale
<jester-> no reinstalli da live
<gian_> jester-, ma non ho fatto nessun avanzamento
<jester-> scaricati la alternate
<jester-> come lo carichi  ti chiede se deve aggirnare e senza formattare
<gian_> jester-, ma se con Lucid mi dava errore per unity...adesso non sarà lo stesso?
<jester-> gian_: male che vada carica il 2d e comunque puoi installare gnome classico
<gian_> jester-, ha finito di masterizzare. Provo da live
<jester-> vai
<jester-> gian_: come parte pigia enter
<gian_> ?
<gian_> prova ubuntu?
<jester-> F6 e nomodeset
<jester-> poi prova ubuntu
<gian_> jester-, cosa fa questa funzione nomodeset?
<jester-> toglie eventuale conflitto con appunto i mouveau
<gian_> jester-: sto scrivendo dalla live :)
<jester-> gian_: la live funza?
<gian_> ho appena avuto accesso. I driver aggiuntivi sono completamente vuoti
<jester-> gian_: lsmod | grep nouveau
<gian_> jester-: la risoluzione arriva solo fino a 1024x768 però...
<gian_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890894/
<jester-> sta usando gli open
<jester-> gian_: hai la home separata o tutto inuna partizione
<gian_> jester-: tutto in uno
<jester-> gian_: che partizione è quella di ubuntu sd??
<gian_> jester-: /dev/sda1
<gian_> jester-: poi c'è una sda2 di 2gb di swap
<jester-> gian_: sicuro 100% ?
<gian_> jester-: sto controllando su gparted, non posso sbagliarmi
<jester-> meglio essere sicuri
<gian_> jester-: sicuro
<jester-> gian_: allora vai in installa ubuntu e al partizionamento fischia
<gian_> jester-: che faccio al partizionamento?
<jester-> gian_: installiamo sopra senza formattare
<jester-> gian_ quando arrivi avvisami
<gian_> jester-: scarico aggiornamenti durante l'installazione ed installo software di terze parti?
<jester-> si
<jester-> gian_: dai lo stesso nick a user
<gian_> jester-: metto aggiorna ubuntu da 10.10 a 11.10
<gian_> giusto?
<jester-> gian_: si ma senza formattare la partizione
<jester-> occhio o perdi i dati
<gian_> jester-: posso aggiornare il sistema, installare a fianco, eliminare e reinstallare (questo no) ed altro (creare o ridimensionare partizioni)
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, come si recuperano i file danneggiati di libreoffice?
<jester-> gian_: altro
<jester-> gian_: quindi vai su sda1 e clicca che si evidenzia, poi clicca modifica
<gian_> jester-: si poi
<gian_> jester-: la partizione è già una ext4
<jester-> gian_: esce la gui: usare cone ext4, montare come / e non spuntare formattare
<jester-> gian_: quindi termina modifica e installi, dai lo stesso nick all'user
<jester-> quando chiede
<gian_> jester-: dice che il file system sda1 assegnato a / non è impostato per essere formattato.Le directory contenenty file di sistema verranno eliminate durante l'installazione. Continuare?
<jester-> gian_: vai avanti senza formattare
<jester-> gian_: cosi sostituisce il sistema e salva i dati
<ktml78> jester-, scusa ma si era disconnessa la rete..
<jester-> ktml78: installato il pacchetto cw?
<ktml78> jester-, mi dice erverdata@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<ktml78> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ktml78> net5523 : driver installed
<ktml78> 	device (0D8E:7802) present
<FloodBotIt1> ktml78: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> ktml78: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<ktml78> jester-, vedi ce scritto drive installed...device present...ma ce o no sto driver??boh..
<jester-> ktml78: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<ktml78> jester-, fatto, non mi dà noente questo comando
<ktml78> jester-, l'ho ridat esce serverdata@ubuntu:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<ktml78> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper
<ktml78> jester-, ho guardato nella cartella ndiswrapper dentro etc, non c'è nulla, e neanche me lo fà copiare il file li dentro..
<ktml78> jester-, io i driver li ho messi nella directory home/driver/net5523.inf
<ktml78> jester-, la guida diceva di creare la cartella driver nella home..
<jester-> ktml78: guida del menga
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper
<ktml78> jester-, e se non seguo quella del wiki..dove la piglio..apparte...che non và e me la prendo ..davvero..
<jester-> ktml78: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<jester-> ktml78: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890930/ libreoffice mi restituisce questo errore
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890931/ output del comando che mi hai dato prima, ora do' questo..
<jester-> ktml78: ok dai  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890932/
<jester-> ktml78: stacca la penna un 5 secondi e riattaccala
<ktml78> jester-, fatto
<ktml78> jester-, non blinka
<jester-> ktml78: iwconfig
<ktml78> jester-, no wireless extensions
<jester-> dmesg | tail
<ktml78> jester-, dmsg I tail a me??
<jester-> eh
<jester-> dmesg
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890936/
<jester-> ktml78: è usb la penna?
<ktml78> jester-, si, è inserita nell'hub usb alimentato..la penna è digicom, un gran pacco a quanto pare..
<jester-> ktml78: attaccale direttamente alla usb del pc e riavvia
<ktml78> jester-, provo
<ktml78> jester-, fatto, collegata direttamente su usb frontale del case, e riavviato, ora?? non linka..
<jester-> owconfig
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> ktml78: fa vedere mdesg
<jester-> dmesg
<ktml78> jester-, iwconfig no wireless extensions
<jester-> dmesg nel paste please
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890957/
<ktml78> jester-, dmesg e basta, o taill
<ktml78> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890963/ dmesg e basta..
<jester-> ktml78: non c'è traccia della penna wifi
<jester-> ktml78: in winzoz funza?
<ktml78> jester-, si in winzoz funzia
<ktml78> jesla rimetto dove era prima??
<ktml78> jester-, la reinserisco nel hub??
<ktml78> jester-, ora mi sà che provo con l'accendino..
<glpiana> ola
<ktml78> Ciao
<glpiana> ciao ktml78
<ktml78> glpiana, mi aiutava jester- con ndiswrapper..sono arrivato a un buo punto..ora prendo un martello..ah,ah...
<jester-> ktml78: la penna sembra farlocca, in dmesg non c'è traccia
<jester-> ktml78: attaccala a una usb posteriore
<glpiana> oggi vedeva giusto che si inseriva una periferica usb, ma niente di più
<ktml78> jester-, l'anno scorso, o 2, ero riuscito a farla andare sulla 8.04, e sulla 8.10, mi avevi aiutato tu..ora provo cmq
<jester-> ktml78: se hai winzoz fai una prova
<jester-> in linux sembra morta
<ktml78> jester-, in winzoz, la uso sempre, la macchina è in dualboot, win7 e ubuntu..son sicuro che funzia, l'hardware non ha problemi..
<ktml78> jester-, ora l'ho connessa sul usb posteriore, quello diretto..senza prolunga o altro..
<jester-> ktml78: prova che magari gli è pigliato un coccolone
<ktml78> jester-, che comando tiro??
<jester-> sudo iwconfig
<ktml78> jester-, me stà a pijà a me un coccolone..
<jester-> ktml78: prova con la live della beta
<ktml78> jester-, makè..
<ktml78> jester-, no wireless extension
<ktml78> jester-, la live beta della 12??
<jester-> yess
<ktml78> jester-, 12 lts??
<jester-> eh
<ktml78> jester-, roger, ho la iso, creo cd e rebutto..a dopo grazie..
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho reistallato ubuntu 10.4 al posto di winzozz, ma non ha rilevato l'altro sistema operativo, come faccio a farlo rilevare?
<glpiana> lusuhard, quale altro sistema operativo?
<lusuhard> glpiana winzoz
<lusuhard> glpiana, ne ho uno sull'altra partizione
<glpiana> lusuhard, se l'hai messo AL POSTO di windows, come fa a trovarlo?
<glpiana> allora spiegati meglio next time
<lusuhard> sorry
<glpiana> lusuhard, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<lusuhard> glpiana, danke
<lusuhard> glpiana, non lo trova... non è che devo montare le partizioni prima?
<glpiana> lusuhard, no. scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> gl piana http://paste.ubuntu.com/890998/
<glpiana> e mostra anche l'output di sudo update-grub
<lusuhard> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/891001/
<glpiana> rien a faire
<glpiana> lusuhard, sicuro che windows ci sia in quel disco? scrivi: mount    e metti su pastebin
<lusuhard> glpiana paste.ubuntu.com/891004/
<glpiana> lusuhard, dovrebbe essere in sda5 o in sda6?
<glpiana> cioè 150 giga o 50 giga?
<jester-> come fa a partire winzoz dentro a una estesa
<jester-> èrima partiva perche aveva i file di boot su sda1
<lusuhard> glpiana, è su quella da 50 ma effettivamente ha ragione jester- come faccio a renderla primaria per l'avvio?
<glpiana> jester-, oki, ma grub dovrebbe vederlo o no?
<glpiana> lusuhard, non c'è modo che io sappia
<jester-> glpiana: non lo vede perchè formattando la sda1 non ci sono piu i file di boot
<glpiana> tac
<lusuhard> glpiana, jester- quindi puli-puli-puli-pù fa il tacchinoooooooo???
<glpiana> in questo caso direi che è più azzeccato qua qua qua qua fa l'ochetta
<jester-> lol
<lusuhard> no sul serio, sono senza speranza? devo riformattare l'estesa e renderla primaria? o forse avviando a fdisk di winzoz posso provare a metterla come partizione principale?
<jester-> lusuhard: devi mettere winzoz sulla prima
<jester-> poi fai quel che ti pare
<lusuhard> jester- quindi mi sono autoinchappettato...
<jester-> ogià
<lusuhard> jester- cheppalleeeeee
<lusuhard> jester- ok allora niente, mi tocca tornare a livello dos... ci vediamo!
<ktml78> #JESTER
<pdor> ciao quando avvio xubuntu devo sempre attivare rete e wireless manualmente...qualcuno sa come fare in modo che lo faccia da solo?
<pdor> cablata e wireless
<ktml78> jester-: ho provato su winzoz con virtualbox, ma la macchina non parte,mi dice che la cpu, non è giusta per la versione..mah..
<pdor> e'uacagata ma non trovo niente
<ktml78> jester-: guarda qui, qual'è che devo scaricare??
<ktml78> jester-: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jester-> kimal73: che procio hai
<jester-> ktml78:  che procio hai
<kimal73> io ho un procio bellissimo
<jester-> kimal73: tira la 64 bit il bel procio?
<kimal73> claro
<jester-> wget -c http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<kimal73> azzo jester- ma ora funziona. ho provato ad installarlo un pò di tempo fa e niente
<kimal73> ?
<zzzZZZzzz> ciao a tutti
<jester-> kimal73: tabbato male
<kimal73> riformulo la domanda che non si è capito: jester- ora funziona?
<zzzZZZzzz> avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico x un sony vaio su cui ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> kimal73: funziona cosa
<kimal73> precise
<jester-> kimal73: e bene anche con kde
<kimal73> jester-: ma io non voglio reinstallare, vorrei passare a precise tramite upgrade di onereic
<jester-> zzzZZZzzz: vaio  uno dei laptop piu indigesti a linux
<zzzZZZzzz> partiamo bene :-)
<jester-> kimal73: ds kskksde?
<kimal73> jester-: ne ho vari tutti in uno
<zzzZZZzzz> comunque il problema è ke scalda un bel po'
<kimal73> jester-: si può fare un upgrade già da ora senza reinstallare?
<zzzZZZzzz> inoltre la batteria dura al max 1h (qnd va bene)
<jester-> kimal73: da gnome alt-f2 e poi update manager -d  da kakka non mi ricordo
<jester-> zzzZZZzzz: vedi un po sui forum it e en se c'è come sistemare, ma ho poca fede
<kimal73> a che serve jester- updare manager -d?
<jester-> kimal73: a passare a a pango
<zzzZZZzzz> intanto puoi darmi qlk link a appz di controllo temp
<kimal73> jester-: ma è un comando da terminale?
<jester-> kimal73: anche
<jester-> andrebbe fatto nel box che esce pigiando alt+f2
<jester-> in gnome
<ktml78> jester-: Intel® Pentium® D cpu 3.00 ghz
<kimal73> jester-: fammi capire. faccio alt f2 e poi?
<glpiana> !lmsensors | zzzZZZzzz
<ubot-it> zzzZZZzzz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<jester-> kimal73: tò studia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<kimal73> grazie!
<linux> salve a tutti non riesco a far funzionare torbrowser
<jester-> che roba è
<linux> googalo
<glpiana> !info torbrowser
<ubot-it> Package torbrowser does not exist in oneiric
<jester-> linux: poi òo arrostisco o si fa in umido
<glpiana> linux, se non è nei repo non è argomento di questo canale
<jester-> glpiana: citu e googla che con i 50€ ora che prendi devi pedalare
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> a me ne danno solo 45
<glpiana> jester-, zitto che non lo sanno che ci pagano
<linux> nn riesco a vedere i video su vimero
<glpiana> intendi vimeo?
<linux> si scusami
<glpiana> linux, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l  | grep gnash
<glpiana> !paste | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891093/
<glpiana> linux, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash  gnash gnash-common
<linux> ok perfetto grazie
<linux> ma nessuno sa come funziona tor?
<glpiana> !tor | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<kosta> Buona sera! Ho riinstallato ubuntu )lubuntu= pero non mi funziona il mouse cosa posso fare?
<Acarus> Ciao
<glpiana> kosta, mouse ps2 o usb
<glpiana> ?
<jester-> cambia le bat
<ktml78> jester-: ciao jester, mi sà che non c'è la 12.04 per il mio processore..
<jester-> ktml78: come no, prendi la 386 che va sicuro
<ktml78> jester-: io ho un intel 64bit e li si parla di architettura a 64 solo per amd..
<jester-> ktml78: amd64 è convenzionalmente chiamata una distro a 64 bit
<glpiana> non si riferisce alla marca
<jester-> centra no il procio
<ktml78> jester-: i386 itel...quale pero' ce ne 5 o 6..
<jester-> ktml78: ka desktop i386.iso
<ktml78> jester-: mira aqui, e linkami cosa scaricare..
<ktml78> jester-: c'è manifest, metalink..ecc..
<jester-> ktml78: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<ktml78> jester-: sai cosa ne ho tirate giu' già 2 e mi dice di usare il kernel apropriato per il procio..
<ktml78> jester-: la prima che ho usato è ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-i386
<ktml78> jester-: con virtualbox non parte..
<jester-> ktml78: la 386 va con tutti
<jester-> ktml78: scusa ma hai ubuntu un vbox?
<ktml78> jester-: allora sbaglio a config la macchina virtuale..devo dare qualche impostazione particolare??
<jester-> ktml78: nonmi dire che tutto il traffico per la wifi è da macchina virtuale
<jester-> ktml78: che cazzo testi la wifi in una virtuale
<jester-> ktml78: nella virtuale usa la connessione dell'host
<jester-> dopo che gli hai messo gli addons o come cazzo si chiamano
<ktml78> jester-: no no, e che volevo provare se sulla 12.04 funzia, senza fare il cd e avviare il live, ma facendo partire la iso in vm..ma quello che abbiamo fatto finora insieme è su macchina fisica..
<ktml78> jester-: quindi masterizzo il cd con la 12.04 e avvio da cd il live??
<jester->  ktml78 il senso è testare la scheda dalla live
<ktml78> jester-: avviare la iso su VM non serve a un ca...beep..
<jester-> ktml78: sudo modprobe ath3k
<jester-> ktml78: sudo modprobe ath9k
<jester-> iwconfig
<ktml78> ok masterizzo il cd e parto di 12.04 live, ora esco che sono in winzoz..
<jester-> dai quei comandi prima
<ktml78> jester-: arrivo
<linux> qualcuno sa come si può navigare anonimi
<jester-> !tor | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<linux> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891185/
<linux> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<phil_phys> ciao vi volevo chiedere come se esiste la possibilità di installare ubuntu su un atom
<jester-> phil_phys: tipo eeepc?
<phil_phys> esatto
<jester-> phil_phys: ti sto scrivendo da un eeepc 100he
<jester-> 1000he
<phil_phys> jester: grandissimo :) il problema è che non c'è il vano per cd o dvd penso che si potrebbe installare da chiavetta usb però 11.10 non penso che vada bene
<jester-> phil_phys: si fa sa usb
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<phil_phys> jester: Immaginavo che si facesse da chiavetta ma va bene anche la 11.10? Perchè c'è windows xp, non windows 7
<kaurubuntu> salve
<jester-> phil_phys: non c'è motivo perché la 11.10 non vada bene
<kaurubuntu> desiderei personalizzare le singole icone ad esempio di cartelle e altro
<jester-> a me dira meglio di xp e non poco
<kaurubuntu> avete qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
<phil_phys> scusa se il processore è vecchiotto so che non vanno bene ne windows 7 nè 11.10
<jester-> phil_phys: prova la live
<jester-> se non provi non puoi sapere
<phil_phys> sto scaricando la iso come mi hai suggerito tu
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> phil_phys: in quel link se scorri la pagina c'è  come fare la usb pure in winzoz
<jester-> tel chi el glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<kaurubuntu> desiderei personalizzare le singole icone ad esempio di cartelle e altro
<kaurubuntu> avete qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
<kaurubuntu> nessuno mi aiuta?
<bodhibob> kaurubuntu, ti sembra un problema grave ?
<kaurubuntu> a qui solo problemi gravi?
<kaurubuntu> pardon allora
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, prova semplicamente a cliccare col destro sul file la cui icona vuoi modificare, poi vai in proprietà, clicchi sull'icona, metti quel che vuoi e fine
<phil_phys> jester: uso i crea disco di avvio da ubuntu, ora sto usando quello ma poi pensi che cancelli windows xp??
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, non ti assicuro che funzioni, non l'ho mai fatto, ma potrebbe
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> grazie
<jester-> phil_phys: se gli d di usare l'intero disco cancella pure le ripristino
<phil_phys> jester: permette quindi di fare la partizione come con il cd normale
<jester-> phil_phys: è la stessa live che avresti su cd
<jester-> phil_phys: il mio averva 60 giga come dati e quella ho usato
<phil_phys> jester: quindi per usare ubuntu bisogna mettere la chiavetta usb ogni volta?
<glpiana> O.o
<jester-> phil_phys: no se installi su partizione
<glpiana> !installazione | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<phil_phys> jester: si faccio una partizione
<kaurubuntu> vi chiederei come mai emule pur configurando le porte nel router non va ma non so se qui si può
<phil_phys> e installo su partizione
<phil_phys> spero solo che windows non si cancelli se installo su partizione
<phil_phys> dato che non ho il disco di windows xp e dubito che il seven vada bene
<jester-> phil_phys: devi stare attento a cosa fai
<phil_phys> volevo semplicemente usare ubuntu sull'atom
<jester-> phil_phys: come sei messo con il disco
<jester-> quanto è grande e come è partizionato
<phil_phys> 83 GB in C e 62 in D
<phil_phys> c'è soltanto windows
<jester-> 82 è la xp?
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, emule è un programma per windows
<phil_phys> windows xp è l'unico sistema operativo dell'atom
<jester-> phil_phys: se la prima partizione da 82 è la xp ubuntu lo metti sulla 62
<phil_phys> jester: C e D le vedo da risorse del computer->unità disco rigido
<kaurubuntu> si ma ho installato aemule prima
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, amule allora
<kaurubuntu> e ur configurando le porte non va
<jester-> phil_phys:  e vedi anche che c'è dentro
<phil_phys> ci sono file di sistema in entrambe
<glpiana> !amule | kaurubuntu qui trovi risorse su cui informarti
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu qui trovi risorse su cui informarti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<jester-> phil_phys: non penso che xp occupi 2 partizioni, solitamente sta sulla prima partizione
<phil_phys> nella seconda (D) ci sono file dll
<kosta> un mouse logitech senza fili come la tastiera ma la tastiera funziona bene
<ktml78> jester-: ciao, ora sono nella live della 12.04..sto usando questa..penna wifi..morta..
<jester-> kosta: cambia le pile e fai il collegamento col trasponder pigiano i due bottoncini
<jester-> ktml78: funza?
<kosta> gia fatto non funziona comuncue sono su win no su ubuntu
<jester-> kosta: si vede che proprio non gli piace
<kosta> e cosa posso fare magari da terminale, perche senza mouse non riesco ne meno ad accendere internet
<jester-> kosta: sul ricevitore e sul mouse c'è un bottoncinoooo da premere contemporaneamente per collegarli e cambia le bat che magari sono scariche
<ktml78> jester-: no cosi' senz afare nulla non funge...stessa cosa della 11.10..
<ktml78> jester-: mi vuole proprio mettere alla prova..
<jester-> ktml78: le atheros di solito funzano, si vede cha hai beccato l'unica che non è compatibile manco col wrapper
<jester-> enzotib: iri ti ha dato un link per driver e firmware da debian
<jester-> prova con quello
<kosta> su win funziona tutto e anche da cd live funziona, con i bottoncini ho gia provato ma non va, da quando l'ho installato il mouse non ha dato segni di vita zero totale
<ktml78> jester-: ora mollo, domani si vedrà, magari che trovo qualcuno che fà a cambio..che se usa winzoz, non ha problemi.. grazie di tutto, buonaserata.
<ktml78> arrivederci, grazie a tutti della collaborazione, buon proseguo..
<jester-> cià
<Leonida147> sera a tutti
<phil_phys> ho scaricato l'iso di ubuntu 11.10 ora la sto mettendo sulla chiavetta
<phil_phys> non riesco a installare ubuntu 11.10 dalla chiavetta usb
<phil_phys> mi da un problema di compatibilità
<Acarus> phil_phys: che problema ti da?
<phil_phys> Acarus: da come problema che si avvia sempre windows
<Acarus> phil_phys: che pc hai?
<phil_phys> EEE pc asus
<phil_phys> non ha il vano per i dvd per cui devo fare l'installazione dalla chiavetta
<Acarus> phil_phys: ma hai settato il boot da usb?
<phil_phys> ma non riesco nè con la 11.10 nè con la 10.04
<phil_phys> certp
<phil_phys> certo
<Acarus> phil_phys: ma come hai preparato la chiavetta usb?
<phil_phys> ho scaricato la distro da internet
<phil_phys> come la devo preparare la chiavetta scusa?
<Acarus> phil_phys: ti servirebbe far partire la live, cosa che ovviamente per te è impossibile. Hai percaso, un altro pc?
<jester-> phil_phys: tu cosa hai fatto con la key usb
<phil_phys> io ho messo la iso sulla chiavetta
<phil_phys> però non parte
<Acarus> phil_phys: non partirà mai così, con un banale copia ed incolla
<jester-> phil_phys: hai copiato la iso o hai fatto come indicava il link che yi ho dato
<phil_phys> come mi avevi detto tu jester, il problema è che non completa l'installazion
<phil_phys> come indicava il link che mi hai dato
<jester-> phil_phys: hai preso il tool per winzoe fatto?
<phil_phys> non ho fatto un banale copia e incolla
<phil_phys> cos'è winzoe?
<jester-> windows
<phil_phys> ho usato il programma crea dischi di avvio come era suggerito dal link
<jester-> e poi settato il netbook a partire con usb?
<phil_phys> certo
<phil_phys> ma non competa l'installazione
<jester-> e che succede
<jester-> che tipo di installazione hai fatto
<phil_phys> dice stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<phil_phys> e si blocca lì
<jester-> che tipo di installazione hai fatto
<phil_phys> ho selezionato italiano
<phil_phys> prova da live
<phil_phys> non riesce a completare l'installazione
<phil_phys> la iso che ho scaricato è la 11.10 desktop i386.iso
<phil_phys> poi la metto sulla chiavetta usb
<phil_phys> con il creatore dischi di avvio
<Acarus> phil_phys: scusa ma hai provato con Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.9.exe ?
<phil_phys> cos'è? no non ho provato
<Acarus> phil_phys: ma ti funzione windows, vero?
<jester-> phil_phys: cosa hai usato in xp per fare la chiavetta
<phil_phys> si windows xp funziona abbastanza bene è un pò lento
<Acarus> phil_phys: prova con questo link: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<phil_phys> la chiavetta l'ho fatta su ubuntu
<phil_phys> non su windows xp
<jester-> phil_phys: ma se hai solo uinzoz installato
<phil_phys> per fare la chiavetta go usato il creatore dischi di avvio
<jester-> come hai fatto a farla su buntu
<phil_phys> la chiavetta l'ho fatta su un altro portatile
<phil_phys> dove ho una partizione windows 7 e ubuntu 11.10
<phil_phys> il problema è il computerino eee pc asus
<phil_phys> è lì che voglio mettere ubuntu ma non ci riesco
<jester-> phil_phys: falla su xp con il tool che consiglia http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<phil_phys> quindi mi devo collegare su quel sito con l'asus eee pc
<phil_phys> riformatto un'altra volta la chiavetta a sto punto
<jester-> phil_phys: ti colleghi da xp.scorri la pagina, scegli usb winzoz, show me how
<jester-> vai a prendere il tool e lo usi
<phil_phys> ok adesso mi collego col computerino e la faccio da xp
<jester-> phil_phys: poi occhio al partizionamento
<phil_phys> il fatto è che è lentino
<Acarus> phil_phys: va bene anche da 7, visto che li hai già la iso, vero?
<phil_phys> Sto scaricando Universal USB Installer 1.8.8.9
<Acarus> ;)
<jester-> la penna va formattata in fat 32
<jester-> fallo da winzoz
<phil_phys> si si l'ho già formattata la penna più di una volta
<phil_phys> ora sto scaricando la iso su windows xp
<phil_phys> poi suggerisce di metterlo su D
<jester-> phil_phys: interesa no dove la metti
<jester-> al tool dici di usarla e basta
<phil_phys> hai detto tu occhio al partizionamento no?
<jester-> phil_phys: eh sai hai deciso dove installarla?
<phil_phys> pensavo su D
<phil_phys> non va bene?
<jester-> phil_phys: va bene se sei sicuro che non hai nulla di importante
<phil_phys> no nulla di importante
<jester-> per l0installer sarà sda2
<phil_phys> ci sono solo due cartelle amd64 e i386
<phil_phys> dentro queste cartelle dei file ddl
<jester-> di sicuro non è xp quindi dovrebbe andare bene
<phil_phys> la cartella WINDOWS è in C
<phil_phys> se la apro mi dice questi sono file nascosti
<phil_phys> non modificare il contenuto della cartella
<fantagenitore> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-20
<_Best_> Buongiorno!
<Best`> mi arrendo.. :(
<glpiana> ola
<BetaBrain> giorno gente
<elvisd> ciao. sto usando precise ed ho un problema all'avvio. qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> elvisd, passa su #ubuntu-it+1
<elvisd> grazie!
<Barbo91> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Barbo91> Ho una domanda per voi! Ho configurato DNSmasq in modo che prenda gli indirizzi dal file hosts, volevo ora impostare che se non riesce a risolvere l'inidizzo in nessun modo mi rediriga ad una pagina decisa da me, come fare?
<glpiana> !chat | Barbo91
<ubot-it> Barbo91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sp3ctrumIG> scusate una domanda che riguarda 11.10 e Grub2. Ho 3 partizioni con Ubuntu Studio, Win XP e la principale con Ubuntu 11.10
<sp3ctrumIG> ho aggiornato entra,be le linux ma il problema è che il menù di Grub a parte dopo il primo update nei successivi aggiornamenti non viene più aggiornato...
<sp3ctrumIG> in teoria, quello che "comanda"(passatemelo) è quello di Ubuntu Studio.
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, come dici tu quello che comanda è l'ultimo grub che hai installato
<sp3ctrumIG> ho provato a dare update-grub2 da lì ma non cambia nulla.
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, per cui se comanda studio perchè è l'ultimo che hai messo, quando aggiorni la principale grub non viene modificato
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, fallo da entrambe
<sp3ctrumIG> ecco, è lì la cosa strana
<glpiana> e così vediq uale effettivamente "comanda"
<sp3ctrumIG> ci ho già provato e non succede nulla....ora stavo guardando e sembra che non sia installato il pacchetto grub2 su 11.10!
<sp3ctrumIG> cosa che non mi torna perche' ci sono i file di cfg
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, il pacchetto grub2 non esiste
<glpiana> esiste grub-pc
<glpiana> !info grub-pc
<ubot-it> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 400 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<sp3ctrumIG> scusate, sono una capra su grub....infatti quello e grub2( che ti assicuro esiste ho qui il risultato dell'apt-get) non risulta installato.
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, comunque per risolverla in breve basta reinstallare grub
<sp3ctrumIG> in una delle due o su entrambe?
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, solo uno, quella che consideri principale, così verrà aggironato più spesso
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, sì grub2 esiste ma è un dummy package
<sp3ctrumIG> ah ok.
<sp3ctrumIG> beh, mi sembra sensato. sono parecchio restio a toccare il grub per cui il reinstall mi fa sempre un po' paura....traumi del passato.
<sp3ctrumIG> :)
<sp3ctrumIG> grazie a tutti.
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, devi poi dare un paio di comandi, niente di che
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, i file di configurazione non li tocchi
<sp3ctrumIG> vabbe si potrà anche fare da synaptic giusto?
<sp3ctrumIG> il pacchetto principale è grub-pc giusto?
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, no, da terminale. mica devi reinstallare il pacchetto
<sp3ctrumIG> no,
<sp3ctrumIG> momento
<glpiana> devi fare un grub-install sull'mbr
<sp3ctrumIG> ah ok. quindi un ripristino
<sp3ctrumIG> chroot sulla partizione da live?
<glpiana> se vuoi chiamarlo così, sì
<glpiana> no, se riesci ad avviare la tua ubuntu non serve chroot
<glpiana> avvii la tua principale
<glpiana> con sudo fdisk -l ti assicuri di quale è il disco sul cui mbr devi installare grub
<glpiana> se ne hai solo uno è più facile :)
<sp3ctrumIG> si, certo, hai ragione. si ne ho uno.
<glpiana> poi dai sudo grub-install/dev/sda   (se il disco è sda)
<glpiana> infine per sicurezza sudo update-grub
<glpiana> vedi che cosa ti elenca e se è tutto a posto vivi felice
<sp3ctrumIG> :) ma il bello è che la procedura la conosco anche e l'ho anche già fatta in passato il problema e' che penso sempre che sia qualcosa di più grave di quello che è in realtà.
<sp3ctrumIG> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, l'importante è mettere sda e non sda1 o sda2 o qualsiasi altro numer
<glpiana> o
<sp3ctrumIG> si si quello me lo ricordo. :)
<glpiana> a posto allora. procedi (io mi prendo un caffè)
<sp3ctrumIG> :)
<sp3ctrumIG> buon caffe
<phil_phys> ragazzi ho un computer asus eee pc 1101 ha vorrei installare ubuntu ma non riesco in nessun modo
<phil_phys> cosa devo fare??
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<glpiana> phil_phys, spiega che problemi incontri
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho installato un programma windows con wine che mi richiede ghostscript. Ha senso installarlo con wine?
<glpiana> pac, cerca sul database delle applicazioni in winehq.org
<massimo18> pac, ma lo devi installare o l'hai già installato?
<pac> l'ho già installato il programma però mi richiede appunto ghostscript
<pac> glpiana: grazie ora guardo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Barbo91> Ciao a tutti, devo reindirizzare il traffico non risolto usando dnsmasq ad una mia pagina, potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !chat | Barbo91
<glpiana> !chat | Barbo91
<ubottu-it> Barbo91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con la connessione al router, nel senso, ho provato a fissare l'indirizzo ip seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule, finché il pc resta acceso, funziona tutto ma quando lo riavvio non riesco + a navigare e il client torrent funzioa lo stesso
<laserbuntu> cosa può essere
<jester-> laserbuntu: devi fare il forward nel firewall del router su ip della eth del pc, ti serve una rete con ip statici
<laserbuntu> cos'è il forward
<jester-> laserbuntu: e comunque malgrado ti assegni un ip basso funza lo stesso
<jester-> forward = reindirizzo
<jester-> mandare
<jester-> laserbuntu: vedo che sei utente telcazz e mi sa che filtri i p2p
<jester-> usa i torrent
<laserbuntu> ho capito, fissare le porte del ruouter di volta in volta a secondo della connessione
<jester-> laserbuntu: nu, apri le porte tcp e udp sul router e le indirizzi su ip della eth
<laserbuntu> infatti la procedura la utilizzo per la configurazione del client torrent
<laserbuntu> le porte tcp + udp sono già aperte
<jester-> laserbuntu: sai queli porte aprire, mi pare siano 3
<jester-> laserbuntu: le porte hanno un numero
<jester-> guarda sul sito emule/amule
<massimo18> -.-
<laserbuntu> grazie, proverò a capirci qualcosa, comunque è un problema di porte....
<laserbuntu> jester: grazie
<jester-> laserbuntu: sul sito te lo dice quali e che tipo aprire
<ndundi> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come bisognerebbe procedere per installare ubuntu su un MacBook Pro
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> ndundi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jester-> ndundi: masochista https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ndundi> non sono masochista, devo utilizzare alcuni software che sono disponibili solo su linux
<glpiana> ndundi, non puoi virtualizzare linux sotto mac con vbox o altro?
<jester-> ndundi: tipo?
<jester-> ndundi: fai prima a metterlo su virtualbox
<ndundi> ma in cisa consisterebbe cio?
<ndundi> *in cosa
<jester-> ndundi: per curiosità quali sarebbero i software solo linucs
<ndundi> chemkin
<jester-> !vbox | ndundi
<ubot-it> ndundi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<ubottu-it> ndundi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<glpiana> spe che stacco l'ubottu
<phil_phys> ragazzi non c'è verso di installare xubuntu o ubuntu nel mio computerino
<phil_phys> ho provato in tutti i modi possibili immaginabili
<glpiana> phil_phys, stamane alle 10:31 ti ho chiesto di spiegare che problemi incontri e sto ancora aspettando
<massimo18> phil_phys, e quindi?
<phil_phys> il problema è un cursore che lampeggia
<massimo18> ?
<phil_phys> non completa l'installazione
<glpiana> phil_phys, quindi l'installazione parte
<phil_phys> Ho provato con UNetbootin
<phil_phys> con Xubuntu vedi solo il cursore che lampeggia su uno sfondo nero
<glpiana> phil_phys, dimmi dove si interrompe l'installazione
<glpiana> ah quindi non parte proprio l'installazione
<phil_phys> non parte proprio l'installazione con Xubuntu
<glpiana> phil_phys, allora eprchè scrivi che non la completa?
<phil_phys> con Ubuntu 11.10 partiva ma non si completava
<glpiana> phil_phys, frena
<phil_phys> perchè ho provato sia con Xubuntu che con Ubuntu
<glpiana> phil_phys, concentrati se no non si capisce un piffero
<glpiana> adesso cosa hai sotto mano?
<phil_phys> Xubuntu
<glpiana> phil_phys, all'avvio di xubuntu scegli la lingua, giusto?
<phil_phys> no
<glpiana> phil_phys, cosa vedi?
<phil_phys> schermo nero
<phil_phys> con cursore che lampeggia
<glpiana> phil_phys, non vedi neanche delle icone in basso?
<phil_phys> nooooooo
<massimo18> uhm
<glpiana> phil_phys, allora rilassati se no passa la voglia di cercare di capire che cosa stai facendo
<massimo18> phil_phys, stai istallando da usb?
<glpiana> phil_phys, torna sui tuoi passi, riscarica la iso e controlla md5sum
<phil_phys> certo
<glpiana> !md5 | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> secondo me si è copiato la iso talquale
<ndundi> quindi devo installare virtual box
<glpiana> phil_phys, se md5sum coincide procedi con unetbootin
<ndundi> e sull macchina visrtuale installo poi ubuntu?
<glpiana> ndundi, è una opzione
<jester-> ndundi: secondo me è la via piu breve e facile
<ndundi> ok
<jester-> se non ti serve 3d e palle varie
<phil_phys> L'ho già fatto due volte sia con UNetbootin su Windows che con Creatore Dischi di Avvio su ubuntu e da lo stesso problema
<ndundi> ovviamente la versione di ubuntu che installo su virtualbox deve essere quella compatibile con il macbookpro
<jester-> e installando addons e exstension non avrai problemi di drivers
<massimo18> phil_phys, secondo me sei troppo precipitoso
<glpiana> phil_phys, appunto che ti dico di controllare la iso con md5sum
<phil_phys> Ho scaricato Xubuntu in due ambienti diversi Windows e Ubuntu l'ho messo su chiavetta ma non si riesce a installarlo
<glpiana> phil_phys, appunto che ti dico di controllare la iso con md5sum
<jester-> ndundi: ci isntalli un po di tutto e non serve che sia mac compatibile ma la iso mac c'è
<massimo18> phil_phys, controlla la iso
<phil_phys> la iso ce l'ho su Windows ora
<massimo18> vabbbhè
<glpiana> !md5sum | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> phil_phys: che tipo di eeepc è
<jester-> 1000he non tanto giovane 11.10 è andata su ce è un piacere
<phil_phys> 1101HA
<jester-> phil_phys: sbagli qualcosa nel fare la usb o non avvii la usb
<phil_phys> da boot ho scelto di avviare da pendrive
<jester-> eeepc non ha problemi a far partire l'installer ma se avessi ascoltato avresti usato alternatecd non la live
<massimo18> phil_phys, se la pen drive è fatta male o farlocca hai voglia che vada
<phil_phys> ho anche una iso qui su ubuntu
<phil_phys> l'ho formattata in tutti i modi
<massimo18> formattata?
<phil_phys> NTFS FAT32
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> O.o
<phil_phys> si l'ho formattata con GParted prima di metterci il SO
<phil_phys> Ho provato in diversi modi ma non ne vuole sapere
<jester-> phil_phys: alternatecd
<glpiana> !alternate | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<phil_phys> Ho provato a fare il controllo della iso come mi avete consigliato con md5
<phil_phys> 5eaf65ba12f74b6c5b912cce2dae1762
<phil_phys> xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> phil_phys, è giusto
<phil_phys> glpiana: sono certo che il problema non è la iso ma altrove
<massimo18> phil_phys, credo tu abbia ragione
<phil_phys> massimo18: ho pensato che sia ubuntu 11.10 che xubuntu siano troppo pesanti per quel processore
<massimo18> phil_phys, ma hai provato la live?
<glpiana> phil_phys, ti dicono da tempo di provare la alternate. l'hai fatto?
<phil_phys> massimo18: il cd live non puoi inserirlo c'è solo l'entrata per la chiavetta usb
<massimo18> phil_phys, puoi fare la live anche su usb
<massimo18> altrimenti come lo installi poi?
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<massimo18> e 2
<phil_phys> L'ho già fatto questo tipo di operazione come vi ho detto prima
<phil_phys> con GParted e Creatore disco di avvio
<massimo18> phil_phys, ok non capisco una mazza ci rinuncio
<phil_phys> scusa che cosa non capisci?
<glpiana> phil_phys, ti dicono da tempo di provare la alternate. l'hai fatto?
<phil_phys> si ho provato m niente
<glpiana> phil_phys, con la alternate fin dove arrivi?
<phil_phys> cioè l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare è installare ubuntu e arrivi al terminale
<phil_phys> senza nessun effetto grafico
<glpiana> phil_phys, se non rispondi alle domande che ti vengono fatte è difficile aiutarti o cercare di farlo
<jester-> son du giorni che non si capisce
<Hyoh> phil_phys, puoi scrivere l md5sum della iso che hai di alternate?
<phil_phys> glpiana: ragazzi se io faccio l'avvio mi compare la scritta Ubuntu 11.1' con i 4 pallini bianchi che diventano rossi
<glpiana> !troll | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<phil_phys> e l'installazione finisce con ubuntu@ubuntu_ tilda $
<phil_phys> avete capito?
<glpiana> phil_phys, se fai la'vvio usando cosa? cerca di contestualizzare per permetterci di capire. non leggiamo il pensiero
<jester-> phil_phys: spiega come mai non parte l'0installer e ti finsice installazione con quel prompt
<jester-> non si capisce una mazza di quello che fai
<phil_phys> glpiana: se faccio l'avvio senza la chiavetta mi compare ubuntu@ubuntu:tilde$
<glpiana> phil_phys, avvio senza chiavetta significa che hai una installazione sul pc?
<phil_phys> posso usarlo in modalità testo ma non c'è nessun aspetto di grafica
<kimal73> è normale che la 12.10 dia un messaggio di crash?
<glpiana> kimal73, la 12.10 non esiste
<phil_phys> glpiana: è stata la versione precedente di ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> kimal73: piu che normale
<kimal73> a scysa
<jester-> kimal73: in gnome è abbonata
<jester-> kde sembra stabile
<kimal73> jester-: volevo dire la 12.04 dà un crash. è per tutti?
<jester-> kimal73: essendo beta è normale
<kimal73> ok
<glpiana> !beta | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<phil_phys> glpiana: sono in grado di scrivere comandi di testo
<kimal73> glpiana: non voglio risolvere il problema. volevo solo sapere se succedeva anche ad altri
<phil_phys> però non so quali comandi devo dare per far partire il sistema operativo da cursore
<glpiana> kimal73, io ti ho indicato su che canale puoi chiedere di 12.04 visto che qui sei off topic
<glpiana> phil_phys, scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm    e dimmi cosa esce
<phil_phys> la cosa strana è che mi ha cambiato anche la tastiera
<Aizram> ciao :D
<phil_phys> glpiana: Ho riavviato e si ferma a Starting CUPS printing spooler/server
<phil_phys> glpiana: il cursore continua a lampeggiare
<glpiana> phil_phys, premi ctrl+alt+f2
<phil_phys> glpiana: torna il cursore di prima con ubuntu@ubuntu:tilde%
<phil_phys> $
<glpiana> phil_phys, scrivi: sudo service lioghtdm stop
<phil_phys> glpiana: lioghtdm: unrecognized service
<glpiana> sorry, lightdm
<phil_phys> glpiana: Usage: /etc/init.d/lightdm COMMAND
<Cristian> ciao
<grish> jester-: ciao, non mi funziona la modalità grafica di ubuntu 11.10. Adesso sto salvando tutti i dati da live.. :(
<glpiana> phil_phys, intendevo che dovevi correggere il comando di prima, in cui ho scritto lioghtdm al posto di lightdm
<grish> ciao Cristian
<phil_phys> glpiana: Ho corretto ti h scritto cosa mi ha dato
<jester-> grish: ma se da live andava, cosa hai ripacioccato
<phil_phys> Usage: /etc/init.d/lightdm COMMAND
<grish> jester-: niente giuro! La live va SOLO SE premo F6 --> nomodeset. Se non lo faccio non parte.
<grish> Immagino jester- che devo trovare il modo di far partire ubuntu in modalità nomodeset
<jester-> grish: basta inserire nomodeset in /etc/default/grub appena primo di quiet spalsh
<jester-> grish: poi dare sudo update-grub
<glpiana> phil_phys, sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> grish: al menu avvio di grub, pigi e, vai sulla riga kernel e aggiungi in fondo nomodeset
<glpiana> vabbè, vado. ciao
<phil_phys> glpiana: stop: Unknown instance
<jester-> f10 per partire, poi sistemi il file
<glpiana> phil_phys, scrivi startx
<phil_phys> glpiana: Fatal server error: no screens found
<jester-> phil_phys: è connesso a internet il pc?
<phil_phys> jester: si c'è la rete wireless
<jester-> rimane il misteroche non partendo l'installeer si sia installato un pezzo di ubuntu
<jester-> phil_phys: ma è connesso cosi com'è o no
<jester-> phil_phys: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> phil_phys: se funza: sudo apt-get install unity
<jester-> phil_phys: se funza: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<grish> jester-: sempre tra virgolette?
<jester-> grish: da e nel menu no
<jester-> nel file si
<jester->  "nomodeset quit splash
<jester-> "
<phil_phys> jester: Reading package lists... Done Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com
<jester-> phil_phys: se funza: sudo apt-get install unity lightdm
<phil_phys> jester: unity is already the newest version.
<jester-> phil_phys: se funza: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<phil_phys> jester: lightdm is already the newest version
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phil_phys> Calculating upgrade ... Done
<jester-> installa qualcosa o no
<phil_phys> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0
<phil_phys> niente
<phil_phys> dice sempre 0
<jester-> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> phil_phys: lsb_release -r
<phil_phys> jester: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).)
<grish> jester-: in avvio mi dà un errore: Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]. Quando vado in recovery non c'è l'opzione failsafex però c'è l'opzione "remount:   remount /read/write and mount all other file systems
<jester-> grish: hai fatto inserendo nomodeset pigiando e?
<jester-> phil_phys: lsb_release -a
<phil_phys> jester: NO lsb modules are available
<phil_phys> jester: Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<jester-> phil_phys: sa di una non ubuntu
<jester-> phil_phys: sudo service lightdm start
<phil_phys> Codename: oneiric
<jester-> -r da il numero e basta
<jester-> non è normale che non installi grub
<phil_phys> jester: mi da una serie di [OK] ma si blocca in init: lightdm main process (4144) terminated with status 1
<jester-> phil_phys: non è che hai il disco quello di cartone?
<grish> jester-: finisco di copiare i dati e provo
<jester-> grish: sei in grafica?
<phil_phys> jester: il disco di cartone?
<jester-> phil_phys: si quello sd
<phil_phys> jester: non ce l'ho presente sd
<jester-> solido
<phil_phys> jester: ho i due cd di installazione i386 e amd64
<jester-> phil_phys: hai creato l'utente in fase installazione?
<phil_phys> jester: ho anche provato a metterli sulla pendrive usb ma questo è il risultato
<jester-> phil_phys: intendevo il disco del netbook
<jester-> la 64 non va col netbook
<phil_phys> jester: non ho il disco del netbook, non riesco a inserire un disco nel netbook, posso inserire solo la usb
<phil_phys> jester: infatti ho provato i386
<jester-> phil_phys: hd delnetbook
<phil_phys> jester: l'hard disk del netbook non l'ho smontato
<phil_phys> jester: il problema è che mi si è cancellato anche windows xp che c'era prima
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<jester-> phil_phys: non si è cancellato lo hai segato tu
<jester-> te lo avevo detto di stare attento al partizionamento
<jester-> phil_phys: ls /home
<phil_phys> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<phil_phys> jester: c'è solo la directory ubuntu
<jester-> phil_phys: quindi hai un utente di nome ubuntu
<phil_phys> si
<jester-> phil_phys: che pass usi
<phil_phys> ubuntu@ubuntu
<phil_phys> nessuna password
<phil_phys> non mi ha mai chiesto una password
<jester-> phil_phys: secondo me hai fatto casino con una distro strana
<jester-> non è possibile che si installi una roba del genere e pre giunta con l'installer che dici non parta
<jester-> non parte ma ti trovi un os completo che non istalla grub
<jester-> phil_phys: che nick vuoi dare all'utente
<phil_phys> jester: mary
<jester-> phil_phys: sei sicuro che non sia caricata la usb?
<phil_phys> l'ho tolta la usb
<jester-> sudo adduser mary
<phil_phys> sulla usb ho Xubuntu che è più leggera e speravo me la installasse
<jester-> sudo adduser mary admin
<jester-> sudo userdel ubuntu
<grish> jester-: attualmente sono da live. Ora riavvio e vedo
<phil_phys> jester: adduser: the user 'mary does not exist.'
<Carlin0> phil_phys, ma sei da live ?
<phil_phys> userdel: user ubuntu is currently logged in
<jester-> phil_phys: sei dalive
<jester-> altro che balle
<jester-> phil_phys: togli la usb e riavvia che parte xp
<grish> jester-: ho modificato il file grub qui da live ma al momento di dare update-grub... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/892324/
<jester-> grish: devi andare in cheroot per fare upgrade di grub  riavvia e usa il tasto e
<phil_phys> jester: la usb l'ho tolta
<jester-> phil_phys: riavvia
<jester-> senza usb
<phil_phys> jester: l'ho già fatto ma lo posso rifare acora
<jester-> phil_phys: se carica ancora una roba del genere significa che hai scritto la live su partizione
<phil_phys> mi porta sempre a questo punto
<phil_phys> jester: si penso anche io di aver scritto la live su una partizione
<jester-> phil_phys: come hai fatto non si sa
<phil_phys> jester: semplicemente installa da chiavetta usb
<phil_phys> jester: scusa ma non c'è rimedio?
<jester-> phil_phys: le balle di frate giulio o trolli o sei da far benedire
<Siphion> xD
<jester-> phil_phys: e 7 sscaricati alternatecd 386, penna, fai prtire usb e vieni in cnale da altro pc
<phil_phys> jester: alternatecd 386 da dove lo scarico?
<jester-> da dove hai scaricato le altre iso
<Carlin0> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<phil_phys> jester: ma di che distribuzione Xubuntu o Ubuntu?
<Siphion> phil_phys: hai detto che sei da live?
<phil_phys> jester: le altre iso le ho scaricate usando Windows con il programma UNetbootin
<phil_phys> Siphion: ho fatto il riavvio senza pendrive e mi da lo stesso ubuntu@ubuntu
<Siphion> e adesso sei da live?
<phil_phys> Siphion: l'ho installata sull'hard disk non sono da live
<phil_phys> Siphion: vorrei semplicemente usare ubuntu su sto cazzo di computerino
<jester-> phil_phys: se continui in questo modo sono costretto a buttarti fuori
<jester-> è trollaggio bello e buono
<phil_phys> jester: scusa ma era un piccolo sfogo
<jester-> phil_phys: piglia sto alternate
<jester-> che non la conti giusta ma hai fatto un casino segando tutto
<jester-> sempre che non trolli
<phil_phys> jester: sinceramente non saprei dove prenderlo alternate, non so da che sito, non lo vedo da nessuna parte e poi non so se devo prendere alternate di Xubuntu o di Ubuntu o di altre distribuzioni
<jester-> non c'è come non leggere quello che si scrive
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Siphion> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> phil_phys: md5sun 24da873c870d6a3dbfc17390dda52eb8
<Best`> ciao raga.. ci si becca stasera (se Dio vuole) :)
<phil_phys> jester: ok sto scaricando ubuntu 11.10-alternate-i386.iso da un sistema operativo ubunto poi suppongo che vada messa su chiavetta usb no?
<Siphion> !installazione | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Octy> 'sera
<Octy> come installo o uso un set differente di icone?
<bodhibob> Octy, scompatti l'archivio in .icons nella tua home
<Octy> e poi come gli dico quale usare?
<phil_phys> Ho installato UNetbootin anche su ubuntu così posso installare la iso alternate sulla penna usb con quel programma. Prima l'ho usato in ambiente windows
<bodhibob> Octy, non so non uso gnome
<Hyoh> Octy, System -> Prefeneces -> Appearance - Selezioni uno dei Themes e clicchi su customize. Li trovi la tab ICONS.
<Octy> Hyoh, su 11.10 ?
<Hyoh> Octy, no... 11.04 senza Unity. Sorry
<Octy> mi sa che qui non si può fare in modo facile -.-
<Octy> si può fare qualcosa con gnome-twak-tool ma non c'è paragone col trascinamento che si poteva fare fino a 11.04
<phil_phys> Va formattata in fat32 o in NTFS la chiavetta usb per poter installare alternate i386?
<Hyoh> phil_phys, FAT32
<phil_phys> Che unità devo mettere nel programma UNetbootin per installare la iso alternate sulla chiavetta usb?
<phil_phys> Posso anche lasciarla vuota vero?
<greenrabbit> phil_phys, no devi mettere l'unità della tua usb
<phil_phys> greenrabbit: /dev/sdb1 però non so se dal menù a tendine me la dia
<greenrabbit> phil_phys, controlla e dimmi cosa ti da
<phil_phys> greenrabbit: rimane vuota la casella ma noto che lo scaricamento della iso alternate viene sempre interrotò
<phil_phys> come devo fare??
<greenrabbit> phil_phys, apri il terminale e poi controlla nella cartella media cosa c'è
<greenrabbit> phil_phys, fai cd /media
<greenrabbit> e poi dai ls e dimmi che crtelle ci sono
<phil_phys> greenrabbit:  E3AD-995E, che è la chiavetta
<phil_phys> l'ho formattata con GParted in FAT 32
<greenrabbit> ok quindi è montata
<phil_phys> greenrabbit si si la chiavetta la riconosce il problema è che nel programma che sto usando, cioè UNetbootin c'è una casella che si chiama Unità che resterebbe vuoto
<jester-> phil_phys: sd1 è l'hd del pc
<jester-> usb come minimo è sdb1
<jester-> e vedi la dimensione
<phil_phys> jester: si lo so ma non riesco a comunicarglielo al programma
<greenrabbit> phil_phys, usa questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> e se è in fat
<jester-> phil_phys: setta usare iso, sotto clicchi la usb
<jester-> e fai installa
<phil_phys> jester: sto scaricando la iso alternate dal link che mi hai dato tu però google chrome mi interrompe l'installazione
<phil_phys> mi interrompe lo scaricamento
<jester-> phil_phys: magari sei con linux
<jester-> o in winzoz
<phil_phys> jester: si sono su un sistema linux
<phil_phys> jester: sto provando a vedere se me la scarica con torrent prima su windows mi ha scaricato Xubuntu senza problemi
<jester-> phil_phys: apri un terminale
<jester-> phil_phys: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> non chiudere il terminale fino  a che ha finito
<jester-> poi usa usb creator
<phil_phys> jester: forse la interrompeva perchè c'era poco spazio disponibile avevo un cestino di 11GB
<phil_phys> jester: meglio usb creator o UNetbootin?
<phil_phys> fatidico momento in cui sto inserendo la pendrive nella porta usb del'eee
<phil_phys> installazione completamente diversa
<new_buggy> ragazzi volevo chiedere un consiglio, meglio installare ubuntu usando una macchina virtuale o con wubi, premettendo che non mi è possibile installarlo diversamente su partizione dedicata
<jester-> new_buggy: dipenda dall'uso che ne farai
<jester-> se ti serve il 3d in virtuale non va
<new_buggy> jester-, non ho bisogno del 3d lo userei prettamente per la programmazione, mi serve per usare qt e ho bisogno del riconoscimento delle periferiche
<jester-> new_buggy: secondo me in virtuale
<new_buggy> jester-, quali sono sostanzialmente le differenze? adesso per esempio lo sto usando da wuby
<new_buggy> *wubi
<jester-> new_buggy: però se hai bisogno del riconoscimento lo devi mettere non in nat
<jester-> se ti trovi bene con wubi usa quello
<new_buggy> e non sembra andare male anche se mi da fastidio il fatto che ci mette tre ore per avviarlo prima carica win poi devo scegliere e quindi si resetta...solo a quel punto parte linux
<jester-> new_buggy: ridurre la partizione win e metterlo siìu partizione sua?
<new_buggy> jester-, è una settimana che ci sto provando e non mi funziona
<jester-> new_buggy: cosa non ti funza
<new_buggy> ogni volta che provo a metterlo su una sua partizione mi salta il grub
<new_buggy> penso che mi hai aiutato anche tu in questi giorni, ero new_ubuntu
<jester-> new_buggy: ma va. devi rimuoverlo da win se è installato in wubi
<jester-> non c'è ragione che grub faccia casini
<jester-> i casini li fa se hai due hd e parte quello sbagliato al boot
<new_buggy> jester-, l ho installato adesso in win come ultima soluzione, credimi le ho provate tutte, con l'aiuto di enzotib, e glpiana
<jester-> new_buggy: pc vecchiotto?
<new_buggy> jester-, è un hp core duo 2
<new_buggy> un po vecchiotto si ma non capisco perche non andava
<new_buggy> jester-, avrò formattato l'intera macchina almeno 5 volte
<new_buggy> creando partizioni e installando prima win e poi ubuntu
<new_buggy> o prima ubuntu e poi win cercando poi di fare il ripristino del grub
<new_buggy> ma niente
<new_buggy> cosi mi sono rassegnato ad usarlo o come wubi o come macchina virtuale
<jester-> è strana la cosa del grub
<new_buggy> jester-, non dirlo a me che ci ho perso una settimana
<jester-> new_buggy: ma in wubi ti fa comunque il menu grub al boot mica avvia prima winzoz
<new_buggy> credevo che il problema fosse dovuto al fatto che quando installavo win e poi andavo a dare il comando fdisk -l mi diceva che le partizioni uscivano fuori dai bordi
<jester-> non è che installi grub su partizione invece che su mbr per caso?
<new_buggy> jester-, avvia prima il loader di win poi scelgo ubuntu e si riavvia il pc poi parte il grub e finalmente va linux
<jester-> eh bè dai mica ci mette un secolo
<new_buggy> jester-, sto utilizzando ubuntu 10.04 e quando chiedo l'installazione, di defoult me la mette in /dev/sda
<new_buggy> ho provato anche ad installarlo nella stessa partizione di linux
<jester-> quindi su mbr
<new_buggy> e anche li nulla risolto
<jester-> hai un solo hd?
<new_buggy> si
<new_buggy> è un portatile
<jester-> ha
<new_buggy> jester-, chissa cosa mai sarà
<jester-> prima volta che sento di un problema del genere
<attempt> avra' mica una di quelle partizioni protette per il recupero del sistema tipo quelle che usa acer...
<new_buggy> attempt, no quella la cancellai tempo addietro
<jester-> qualcosa causerà il problem. mettendo grub su partizione non so poi che bootloader seva
<phil_phys> jester: grazie al tuo alternate l'installazione è decisamente più normale
<jester-> phil_phys: eh
<phil_phys> jaster: sta installando il software pezzo per pezzo
<phil_phys> jester: l'ho collegato a internet col cavo ethernet non con la rete wireless
<attempt> ottima pensata.
<phil_phys> comunque è la prima volta che uso la iso alternate non la conoscevo prima
<phil_phys> devo ringraziare jester per avermela fatta conoscere
<Nostradamus> Ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema è quello che non riesco a visualizzare l'icona dell'applet del volume nel pannello
<cristian_c> riaggiungere l'applet non è servito a molto, ho provato anche a cancellare lxpanel in .config per resettarlo, ma al riavvio non era più presente il pannello
<cristian_c> ho ripristinato il pannello, ma comunque non ho risolto il problema dell'applet
<cristian_c> poi ho scoperto una cosa assurda: ho creato un nuovo utente e se eseguo il login con esso, non c'è alcun pannello nel desktop
<cristian_c> sinceramente non saprei cosa fare per visualizzare l'applet. Qualche idea in merito?
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> ragazzi durante istallazione dei drive ATI mi ha dato questo messaggio
<cristian> DKMS part of installation failed.
<cristian> al riavvio sembra che i drive funzioni
<cristian_c> cristian, 1) quali driver
<cristian> 12.2
<cristian_c> 2) quale messaggio? Da parte di?
<cristian_c> 3) da dove li hai presi?
<cristian> AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager
<cristian_c> cio?
<cristian_c> *cioè
<cristian> dal sito ufficiale amd
<Carlin0> scaricati e installati a mano ?
<cristian_c> cristian, però qui non c'è il supporto a pacchetti non ufficiali
<jester-> cristian: è veleno
<jester-> va benissimo l'open per le ati
<cristian_c> (a parte blender)
<cristian> ho aperto il file log
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cristian, la domanda è: che problemi hai adesso?
<jester-> cristian: se vuoi reinstallare il sistema insisti
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892843/
<cristian_c> belli questi indovinelli però
<Carlin0> cristian_c, non ne ha sta cercando di crearseli :P
<cristian> Carlin0, quindi come mi dovrei comportare
<Carlin0> cristian, io mi fiserei di jester-
<Carlin0> fiderei*
<jester-> cristian: e 4. i catalist non vanno bene e fanno danni
<cristian> jester-, -.- avevo messo quelli proposti
<jester-> se hai installato qualcosa hai sminchiato x
<cristian> ma quando andavo a muovere le finestre e come se rendirizzava ad ogni spostamento
<cristian> ecco il perche
<cristian> jester-, solo i drive ho messo
<jester-> disinstallali se hai fatto i deb
<cristian> disistallo ok
<jester-> e 5 i catalist fanno danni, gli ati li sviluppano la comunita linux
<jester-> amd se li levati di torno
<cristian> jester-, ho disistallato
<cristian> .sh
<ubuntus> ciao a tutti
<ubuntus> attempt, ciao.
<attempt> ciao ubuntus
<ubuntus> purtroppo ci si rilegge :(
<attempt> che e' successo.
<ubuntus> ho un problema che sicuramente è dovuto all'incompatibilità dei driver, ricordi che abbiamo sistema il pc con ubuntu 11.10?
<attempt> si
<ubuntus> il wifi non funziona bene, cade la linea.
<ubuntus> sono passato a ubuntu 11.04 perchè una volta ho avuto lo stesso problema con un altro pc e ho risolto con la versione precedente
<ubuntus> ma questa volta il problema persiste
<cristian> jester-, ho disistallato
<jester-> cristian: cancella anche xorg,conf
<attempt> sicuro che non dipenda da altro o dal pc?
<ubuntus> no ci sono connessi altri pc in rete
<attempt> perche' i driver per intel sono integrati nel kernel.
<ubuntus> tra cui questo
<attempt> non aprei che farci proprio.
<attempt> saprei*
<ubuntus> che sto usando ora ( che non è quello che abbiamo sistemato tempo fa)
<attempt> quindi il problema e' in un altro pc?
<ubuntus> nono
<jester-> cristian: reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<ubuntus> quello che sto usando ora è il pc
<jester-> ubuntus: che scheda wifi
<ubuntus> jester-, come vedo?
<attempt> lspci in terminale metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ubuntus: lspci | grep -i network
<cristian> xlibmesa-dri" non ha candidati da installare
<ubuntus> è tutto su una riga: INTEL corporation centrino advanced-N 6230 ( rev 34)
<jester-> ubuntus: fa vedere tutto lspci
<ubuntus> ok un attimo che devo usare una pennetta
<cristian> jester-, fatto
<cristian> ora metto quelli proposti
<ubuntus> jester attempt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/892879/
<cristian_c> cristian, di cosa stai parlando?
<cristian_c> ah, gli fglrx
<ubuntus> a eri uscito
<ubuntus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892879/
<cristian_c> è uscito
<ubuntus> ho sbagliato ho incollato 3 volte
<ubuntus> sorry
<attempt> ubuntus usi bluethooth?
<jester-> ubuntus: è integrata la scheda?
<jester-> o usb
<ubuntus> si è integrata, no non li uso
<attempt> disabilita il bluethoot e vedi come va..
<attempt> prova
<jester-> ubuntus: sembra una intel e non dovrebbe avere problemi
<ubuntus> a c'è anche un mini difettuccio: quando disattivo il bluetooth si spegne il wifi
<ubuntus> non dovrebbe avere problemi di che tipo^
<ubuntus> ?
<attempt> invece pare di si e non sei il solo.
<attempt> jester- leggimi
<jester-> ubuntus: di funzionamento se spegni il blututto e interferisce sulla wifi non è normale
<ubuntus> ci avevo pensato
<ubuntus> ma.. non c'è verso
<attempt> Dell_XPS_15z ?
<ubuntus> si
<jester-> ubuntus: che sia un problema hw?
<ubuntus> su seven va
<ubuntus> non direi
<jester-> ubuntus: sudo service bluetooth stop
<jester-> ubuntus: sudo modprobe i915
<ubuntus> fatto
<jester-> prova a vedere se la wifi funza
<ubuntus> stopping bluetoo..
<ubuntus> ma sembra non aver fatto effetto
<jester-> ubuntus: iwconfig
<ubuntus> non compare
<ubuntus> compare wlan0 eth0 lo
<jester-> ubuntus: wlan0 c'è?
<ubuntus> si
<jester-> sudo dhclient wlan0
<ubuntus> aspè aspè
<ubuntus> sembra ci sia un miglioramento
<jester-> se c'è funza
<jester-> ubuntus: vai in programmi di avvio e disattiva il bluetooth poi riavvia il pc
<ubuntus> aspè aspè
<ubuntus> come faccio
<jester-> ubuntus: preferenze
<jester-> applicazioni avvio
<attempt> tanto se non lo usi. l'alternativa e' affidarsi a wifi usb. magari compatibile linux.
<jester-> se hai unity scrivi avvio nella ricerca
<ubuntus> ok trovato
<jester-> piglia un linksys o una netgear funza sicuro
<jester-> togli la spunta
<isildurxps15z> ummm
<jester-> isildurxps15z: hai pacioccato in configurazione reti?
<isildurxps15z> ?? in che senso?
<attempt> editato interfaces
<jester-> hai fatto una qualche configurazione ?
<jester-> eh o editato interfaces
<ubuntus> no
<ubuntus> umm
<ubuntus> aspè
<ubuntus> ora che ci penso ho dovuto configurare un vpn
<ubuntus> cmq devo disattivare gestore bluthoot?
<attempt> sine
<jester-> ubuntus: allora vai li e azzera la vpn
<ubuntus> ?
<jester-> ubuntus: cancella la vpn
<ubuntus> la elimino?
<jester-> eh
<ubuntus> e la rifaccio?
<jester-> ubuntus: ma ti serve?
<ubuntus> e ssi
<jester-> comincia a toglierla
<jester-> e vedi se va meglio la wifi
<jester-> ubuntus: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntus> umm ora veramente cade
<jester-> ubuntus: riavvia il pc
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> sta riavvian
<ubuntus> niente non va
<ubuntus> ogni tanto sembra che funziona
<ubuntus> ma poi si perde
<jester-> ubuntus: fatti una usb seria
<ubuntus> lol
<jester-> ubuntus: o prova  mettere il kernel 3,2
<ubuntus> cioè?
<jester-> ubuntus: faialtra prova
<attempt> ma il bluthoot l'hai disattivato? disattivalo.
<ubuntus> umm
<ubuntus> ho rilanciato il comando
<jester-> ubuntus: installa wicd e togli network-manager e netework-manager-gnome
<bhooo> sono io
<bhooo> mo va
<jester-> ubuntus: hai tolto la spunta da applicazioni avvio?
<bhooo> un oing da paura
<bhooo> oing
<bhooo> ping
<bhooo> si
<bhooo> infatti sopra non esce il simbolo del bt
<bhooo> cmq si è abbassato anche il ping
<jester-> bhooo: cambia il canale wifinel ruttere
<jester-> che se il vicino usa il tuo stesso canale vi segate e vucenda
<bhooo> metto uno qualsiasi?
<jester-> metti un 7 o giu di li
<bhooo> aspè
<jester-> di solito usano 11
<bhooo> aspè
<ubuntus> appena cambio la frequenza cosa risolvo?
<jester-> che se litigava col vicino va meglio
<ubuntus> a tu pensi ci siano altri router?
<jester-> e che ne som se ci sono li dovrfesti vedere
<attempt> bhooo  se vuoi fare una cosa di precisione.  sudo iwlist scan    ti fa' vedere tutti quelli che stanno vicini e trasmettono. ti segni i loro canali. ti tieni a due canali di distanza da tutti quanti. possibilmente, o comunque in quello meno trafficato.
<ubuntus> ok su questo ho un antenna piu potente lo lancio da qui
<attempt> pure network manager te li farebbe vedere comunque se guardi.
<jester-> ubuntus: mi sa che hai un po un circo barnum come rete
<ubuntus> aspè
<ubuntus> guarda non penso sia questo il problema
<ubuntus> ti spiego il perchè
<ubuntus> all'università ho il router proprio sulla testa
<ubuntus> con una 100Mb
<ubuntus> e si impalla anche
<ubuntus> gli altri computer stanno bene
<bhooo> cmq appena ho rifatto
<jester-> ubuntus: se il tuo pc ha problemi con linux o prendi una compatibile usb o usi winzoz
<bhooo> sudo service bluetooth stop
<bhooo> mi va discretamente
<[Jano]> jester-: non esiste PC che ha problemi con linux
<jester-> mica vero
<[Jano]> jester-: sono gli utenti che hanno problemi con linux
<jester-> bhooo: se hai disattivato il servizio non parte piu al boot e non serve stopparlo
<bhooo> eppure...
<bhooo> forse ho disattivato solo il gestore?
<jester-> gestore di coa
<jester-> cosa
<bhooo> gestore bluetooth
<jester-> bhooo: mica si capisce che fai
<ubuntus> sono andato in preferenze d'avvioe ho tolto la spunta dove dice : gestore bluetooth
<jester-> ubuntus: e riavviando il pc è spento?
<attempt> c'e' dell'hardware incontrovertibilmente poco compatibile. e se trovi verso di farlo funzionare va' comunque peggio. vedi ndiswrapper per chip wifi marvel. prestazioni 1/4 di broadcom o ralink o...
<jester-> per non parlare dei driver video in generale
<cristian_c> i nouveau non sono male
<jester-> cristian_c: prova la stessa scheda in winzoz
<jester-> e vedi la differenza, metti su un doppio monitor e quando torni il linux ti viene da piangere
<ubuntus> jester-,  si
<cristian_c> jester-, dicevo a livello di bug, se li tieni non devi andare in #ubuntu-it a chiedere come ripristinare il sistema :)
<jester-> cristian_c: il concetto che è che mediamente i driver linux sono tutti piu scarsi
<jester-> di quelli che rilascia il produttore per winzoz
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, io mi accontento che non ci siano bug per il momento, che siano usabili
<jester-> per nonparlare di osx  che glieli fanno su misura
<cristian_c> volevo postarvi un altro problema (è il canale giusto)
<cristian_c> non vedo il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> non posso regolare il volume delle cuffie quindi
<cristian_c> ho provato con amixer, con aplay, ecc.., ma non lo vedo proprio
<jester-> cristian_c: altro esempio di driver incompleto
<cristian_c> snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> credo sia anche una regressione
<jester-> cristian_c: anche li è questione di driver zoppi
<cristian_c> perché mi pare che una volta ci fosse
<ubuntus> vi saluto grazie mille ragazzi
<cristian_c> se qualcuno ha un'idea la scriva :D
<cristian_c> ultima questione della serata
<cristian_c> sono riuscito finalmente a triggerare il led del pulsante wireless
<cristian_c> in pratica adesso se lo premo switch da blu a rosso e da rosso a blu
<cristian_c> *switcha
<cristian_c> in pratica uso: echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger"
<cristian_c> e echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger"
<cristian_c> ma anche altre combinazioni funzionano
<cristian_c> però il fatto è che i colori sono invertiti per il wifi attivo/disattivo
<cristian_c> volevo sapere se c'era un modo per invertire i colori
<cristian_c> aggiungo che ho provato a inserire i comandi in rc.local, a usare uno script, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> qualche idea in merito?
<cristian> cambia i led XD
<cristian_c> cristian, il led è una luce che si spegne e si accende :P
<cristian> o so
<cristian_c> cristian, qui siamo nel canale ufficiale, per le chiacchiere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3m0> Salve !
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-21
<mikeit> ciao!
<cristian> :-)
<cristian> .
<pac> buongiorno
<Best`> Buongiorno
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<AngelForget> ho un problema su il mio linux mint 12 lxde , infatti ogni volta che avvio il gestore agg. mi da un errore  cioè questo (W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5) come posso risolvere ?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<gian_> ciao, ho aggiornato ubuntu 10.10 a 11.10, ho selezionato dal grub il tasto "e" ed ho inserito "nomodeset" prima di "quiet splash" ma una volta riavviato mi si blocca alla splash screen :( Dove ho sbagliato? jester1-
<glpiana> gian_, prova a mettere solo nomodeset e a cancellare quiet splash
<gian_> ok
<jester1-> gian_: hai avanzato come
<jester1-> 2 passaggi?
<gian_> glpiana: da live 11.10. Ho selezionato ALTRO (partizionamento), e senza formattare ho riselezionato la partizione esistente in ext4 (che era già così) e sono andato avanti
<glpiana> gian_, potevi fargli fare l'aggiornamento visto che c'è l'opzione
<gian_> jester1-: ciao. Ora Non compare la splash (ovviamente)
<gian_> glpiana: jester1- mi ha consigliato di non farlo
<glpiana> jester1-, perchè? intralcia?
<gian_> comunque ora non parte la splash e si è bloccato sulla lista dei processi in avvio
<gian_> in particolare c'è n'è uno che è fallito: Starting load fallback graphics devices FAIL
<gian_> in tutti gli altri dice OK alla fine..
<jester1-> gian_: parte o no
<gian_> jester1-: no
<gian_> jester1-: è bloccato
<jester1-> aggirnamento venuto male
<glpiana> io gli farei fare l'aggiornamento da cd. qui ha funzionato sans problem
<gian_> jester1-: allora reinserisco la live, metto "nomodeset", avvio il sistema in "prova ubuntu" (sennò non parte), installo e seleziono stavolta "Aggiorna Ubuntu". Va bene?
<jester1-> gian_: scolta glpiana
<gian_> se mi dici gentilmente come fare glpiana
<glpiana> gian_, sì, quando arrivi al partizionamento ti dovrebbe proporre di aggironar eil sistema
<glpiana> gian_, prova, io torno tra un po'
<gian_> glpiana: ok.
<Steeler> Ciao, sapete per caso se esistono degli addon di font e dove si devono scaricare e caricare?
<glpiana> Steeler, che intendi per addon di font? semplicemnet ealtri font?
<Steeler> glpiana, si, altri font.
<Steeler> glpiana, qua dice come mettere quelli winzozz http://www.megalab.it/5110/installare-nuovi-font-in-ubuntu-11-04    ma a me interessava sapere se esistono proprio altri fatti per linux :)
<enzotib> Steeler, se lanci synaptic (il vecchio package manager) e clicchi su "Sezioni" in basso a sinistra, nella lista di sinistra trovi tre linee che iniziano con "Tipi di carattere"
<enzotib> Steeler, se selezioni una di quelle tre linee, nella lista principale compaiono i pacchetti dei font che puoi installare
<Steeler> enzotib, ma synaptic esisterà ancora sul prossimo ubuntu ?
<enzotib> Steeler, al massimo non sarà installato di default, ma ad esistere credo di sì
<Steeler> ehhee
<enzotib> Steeler, vedo che anche su software center puoi selezionare "Tipi di carattere", non lo sapevo perché non lo uso,
<enzotib> uhm, anche se non lista niente, ho difficoltà a capire come funziona st'accrocchio
<jester-> hihihi
<Steeler> mmh
<Steeler> enzotib, hai fatto la prova e hai aperto LibreOffice ?
<enzotib> eh?
<Steeler> enzotib, hai intallato i pacchetti, hai aperto LibreOffice e non li vedi?
<enzotib> Steeler, non ho provato perché non mi servono altri font
<Steeler> non sapevo che in synaptic c'erano pure le schermate ehehe
<Steeler> enzotib, istallati, molto fighi ^^
<manuel__> ciao a tutti
<manuel__> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<manuel__> ho un vecchio imac e vorre installare ubuntu
<manuel__> per cercare di recuperarlo
<Holden> !qualcuno | manuel__
<ubot-it> manuel__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<manuel__> chi sa dirmi come fare quale versionje installere?
<manuel__> fatto!
<manuel__> spero che sia chiaro, dato che non sono ferrato sull'argomento
<manuel__> ho visto che c'è una versione adatta ai pc datati
<manuel__> lubuntu
<manuel__> ma non so se va bene per il mio imac
<Holden> manuel__, che processore ha questo imac?
<manuel__> iMac Power PC750 (2.2) MAC OSX Versione 10.3.9 Processore 350MHz Power PC G3 Memoria 320MB SDRAM
<manuel__> lo butto via ?
<manuel__> era installato il s.o. 9
<manuel__> poi hanno provato col 10
<Holden> manuel__, hmm, credo che le ultime versioni di ubuntu non supportano quell'architettura, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<manuel__> ma diventa lentissimo
<manuel__> ma neanche qualche versione non recentissima mi andrebbe benissimo
<Holden> si, tra le vecchie versioni dovrebbe esserci qualcosa
<manuel__> lo terrei giusto per internet, la posta....
<Holden> altrimenti penso debian la supporta
<manuel__> solo che mi perdo tra tutti i download
<manuel__> perdona l'ignoranza, esiste un file eseguibile x formattare tutto quel che c'è e installare il nuovo sistema operativo ?
<Holden> di solito si fa con un cd. questo computer ha un lettore cd?
<manuel__> adesso è inutilizzabile in quanto anche le chiavette x internet non riconoscono il vecchio s.o.
<manuel__> si ha il lettore cd non dvd
<manuel__> o lla porta usb
<manuel__> cos'è debian ?
<manuel__> ok oksto leggando
<manuel__> leggendo
<Holden> manuel__, ho trovato questo, magari ti è utile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<manuel__> ok grazie
<Holden> manuel__, qui trovi le immagini iso per il powerpc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<Holden> ci sono anche altre release disponibili, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<manuel__> grazie mille
<manuel__> provo qlc e vediamo
<Holden> ok
<Steeler> ma da quanto tempo è cambiata la grafica del forum ?
<jester-> vade retro forum
<jester-> lol
<Steeler> jester-, ti piace ??
<jester-> Steeler: il forum?
<jester-> non lo frequento
<Steeler> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> ogni tanto guardo qualcuno che scrive vaccate
<Steeler> jester-, lo so che sei animale di irc come me, solo che ho aperto un sondaggio :)
<Steeler> jester-, e ho visto la grafica cambiata :)
<jester-> che tipo si sondaggio
<Steeler> jester-, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,514403.0.html
<jester-> Steeler: 1 gb ram mezzo per parte arranca
<jester-> 4 giga 2 per parte va bene
<jester-> anche 1 e qualcosa alla virtuale e il resto all'host va bene
<Steeler> jester-, ma io avevo impostato 192MB nei 2 test.
<Guest51358> Ciao tutti! Il mio pc, spento correttamente e funzionante ieri sera, ora non si avvia più. Schermata con le 4 opzioni, prima delle quali avvia Ubuntu ecc.ecc.., non funziona. Ho inserito allora il cd per avviarlo ed aprire almeno il mio filesystem da recovery mode..risultato = Non è possibile aprire il filesystem. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a recuperarlo? grazie!
<jester-> Guest51358: avvia una live e fai un fsck alla partizione
<Guest51358> jester- Ciao! Sì ho avviato live.. Apro il terminale e digito quel comando?
<jester-> Guest51358: suo quale partizione sta
<jester-> gianiaz: sd??
<Guest51358> jester- Non ricordo di aver fatto partizioni.. ora ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc, sul mio ubuntu è l'unico filesystem
<jester-> Guest51358: sta per forza in una partizione, se ne hai una solo è sda1, quindi: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Guest51358> jester- hem..scusami per la poca competenza. Sì ne ho una unica allora. Sorry
<Guest51358> jester- Dunque.. aspetta che è momentaneamente impazzito
<Cristian> giorno
<Guest51358> jester- vabbè cioè.. ti stavo mandando col mio pc il pastebin e mi s'è spento di nuovo.. cmq dev/sda1 mi dava "recovering journal"... ?!
<jester-> Guest51358: quindi c'era il fs rimasto aperto
<Guest51358> jester- no. da live nonostante mi mostri l'icona del mio filesystem non me lo apre.. lavora un pò, poi dice che non è possibile aprirlo
<jester-> Guest51358: dopo aver completato fsck?
<Cris_> Salve
<Guest51358> ehhhh non ho provato ad aprirlo perchè ti stavo inviando il pastebin e s'è spento... ascolta ora lo riavvio e provo.. intanto grazie
<Cris_> ho da poco installato ubuntu 11.10 e tuttu va bene, vorrei sapere come migliorare la grafica generale soprattutto la leggibilità dei font nei siti
<Cristian> jester-, curiosità per scheda video ATI su windows esiste opzione sincronizzazione composita
<Cristian> ma su kubuntu cataliyst no
<jester-> Cris_: installa gnome-tweak-tool e poi abilita l'antialiaing
<jester-> Cristian: catalist no sempre
<Cris_> dove posso trovarlo
<jester-> Cris_: nel software center o da terminale sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool  poi cerca impostazioni avanzate
<Cristian> jester-, ?
<jester-> Cristian: il catalist è veleno
<Cris_> ora cerco :)
<jester-> inteso come driver open ati
<Cristian> ho messo quelli proposti
<Cristian> ma nelle impostazioni non c'e
<Cristian> sync comp
<jester-> cioè?
<jester-> impostazioni di cosa
<Cristian> della scheda video
<jester-> quali
<Cristian> dovrei abilitare la sincronizzazione composita
<Guest51358> jester- ...Mi dice: unable to mount 240GB filesystem. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda/1, missing codepage or helper program.. in some cases useful info is found in syslog ecc... aiuto!
<jester-> Cristian: sempre che col driver linux sia possibile
<jester-> Guest51358: è bello sminchiato
<jester-> Guest51358: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<Cristian> jester-, come si puo sapere se è fattibile
<Guest51358> jester- hahah cosa?! spetta un attimo che è rovente e se mi si pianta di nuovo lo faccio volare
<jester-> Cristian: non ti ha messo un pannello di controllo?
<Cristian> si
<Cristian> ma nel pannello manca quella opzione
<jester-> Cristian: se nel pannello non c'è
<Cristian> a differenza di windows che c'e
<jester-> Cristian: i driver liunux per bene che vadano sono piu scarsotti rispetto ai winzoz
<Cris_> l'ho installato scusate dove attivo l'antialising?
<jester-> Cris_: cerca impostazioni avanzate
<Cris_> aperto
<jester-> tipi di carattere
<Cris_> ci sono
<jester-> hinting slight
<Cris_> è già messo di default
<jester-> antialiasing rgba
<Cris_> idem
<jester-> allora dovresti vederli bene- prova a cambiare font
<Cris_> mmm
<jester-> metti un dejavu
<Cris_> a differenza di win mi affaticano molto la vista
<jester-> larghezza 9
<jester-> Cris_: se c'è una cosa che non invidia a win sono i fonts
<Cris_> boh a me sembrano molto appannati
<Cristian> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/893608/
<Cristian> quasi vuoto -.-
<jester-> Cris_: non è che usi kde per caso?
<Cris_> no ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> Cristian: è normale ma non è il pannello di controllo ati
<Cristian> jester-, ma lo devo compilare a mano
<Cristian> ?
<jester-> non so se amcccisticass abbia installato un pannello tipo nviia
<jester-> nvidia
<gian_> jester-: ciao. Ho aggiornato ubuntu da live ma anche mettendo nomodeset dal grub non parte lo stesso.....
<jester-> gian_: fai una bella installazione con formattone va
<jester-> Cristian: a sapere se l'opzione che cerchi è supportata dal driver
<jester-> ma non penso
<jester-> gia buona se hai il 3d
<gian_> jester-: mi sa che è l'unica! Comunque continuano a vedersi puntini e righine bianche  al bios...
<gian_> jester-: non è che si è fregata la scheda grafica e ho tutti questi problemi a causa sua??
<jester-> gian_: li non cnetra il sistema. resetta pure il bios
<jester-> gian_: possibilissimo ma resetta ilbios con load setup defualt
<jester-> default*
<gian_> jester-: ma non ho toccato niente nel bios..lo resetterò, grazie
<jester-> e te resettalo lo stessao quel che dici non è un buon segno
<jester-> o bios o scheda a mignotte
<Cris_> cmq non migliora mah
<Guest51358> jester- Bah il mio pc è proprio andato mi sa, non mi lascia nemmeno postare da x chat..bah... cmq http://paste.ubuntu.com/893609/
<jester-> Cris_: usi gnome o kde
<Cris_> come capisco se è gnome o kde? :D
<jester-> Guest51358: è sda1
<jester-> non sdb1
<jester-> Guest51358: ma se si spegne da live o fa il matto mi sa che sia fuori di testa
<Guest51358> jester- sì ma io lo voglio pure formattare, il problema è che voglio recuperare i miei file!!
<jester-> Guest51358: fasi sto sudo f2fsck /dev/sda1 poi si prova a forzare il mount
<jester-> e2fsck
<jester-> se fa richieste batti sempre enter
<Guest51358> jester- macchè richieste qui non va una cippa, mi dice ripristino del journal ?!?!?!?
<Guest51358> che minchia è sto journal
<Guest51358> jester- aspè ma è f2fsck o e2fsck
<jester-> 32fsck
<jester-> e2
<Guest51358> jester- clone multiply claimed blocks?
<jester-> Guest51358: enter
<Guest51358> jester- mi ha chiesto di forzare la riscrittura, ho scritto no. Ora è andato avanti, dà un'occhio http://paste.ubuntu.com/893626/
<jester-> Best`: ti avevo detto di dare sempre enter se vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutile che chiedi
<massimo18> -.-
<Guest51358> jester- scusa.
<Best`> ?
<Best`> jester-, cosa mi sono perso?
<Guest51358> jester- mi hai messa in punizione?... ahah.. mi scuso nuovamente, d'ora in poi prometto di seguire ogni suo ordine senza fiatare. Scherzi a parte, per piacere aiutami perché se non recupero i miei file sono nella deep deep merda
<jester-> rifai e2fsck senza dare no
<jester-> batti enter se chiede e stop
<Cristian> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/893639/
<jester-> Cristian: come lo hai fatto?
<Cristian> si è eauto ceato
<Cristian> creato
<jester-> da solo?
<Cristian> sono andato nelle impostazioni schermo di kubuntu
<Cristian> e ho selezionato alcune cose
<Cristian> da li si è creato
<jester-> Cristian: e funza?
<Cristian> si
<jester-> bene
<Cristian> ma se faccio il test quello con le ruote dentate
<Cristian> sembra che la scheda non vada come dovrebbe
<Steeler> http://www.telcominstrument.com/p_509_20_65_android-tv-media-player-un-lettore-multimediale-hd-wireless-per-la-tv-alta-definizione-basato-su-android.html
<jester-> devi minimizzare terminale e finestra con rotelle
<Steeler> il linux box non esiste ?
<jester-> o viene sballato
<Cristian> spe
<Cristian> sto riprovando
<Cristian> dato comando fgl_glxgears
<jester-> minimizza tutto sulla barra
<Cristian> 12011 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2402.200 FPS
<Cristian> dovrebbe andare bene
<jester-> Cristian: si che va bene
<jester-> e piantala che le seghe mentali ati
<Cristian> XD
<Cristian> pensacvo fosse castrata
<Guest51358> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/893643
<jester-> Guest51358: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Guest51358> jester- ora mi s'è aperto il filesystem !!! :)
<jester-> vai in /mnt e copia
<jester-> ma dovrebbe partire normale, la prossima votla spegnilo normale
<Guest51358> jester- ho dato quel comando ma non ha fatto nulla.. è corretto?
<jester-> Guest51358: vai in /mnt col file manager
<jester-> alias cartella home, alias nautilus
<Guest51358> jester- mi spiace irritarti ma non capisco
<jester-> Guest51358: scrivi nautilus & exit nel terminale, poi clicca su filesystem e poi ancora su mnt
<jester-> poi ci mandi la tipa che ti facciamo dimostrazione pratica visiva
<Guest51358> jester- in mnt
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> per un solo programma sono costretto ad uscire ed entrare tra windows e ubuntu con wine non funziona pensavo a virtual box ma windows è su hardisk del portatile e non ha il disco come posso fare?
<gian_> pac: hai ubuntu e win in dual boot?
<Guest51358> jester- Bon! E' partito senza il live. Grazie. Sì la prossima volta io, che sono la tipa, vengo direttamente lì a vedere la tua dimostrazione pratica visiva.. non so se poi sarai all'altezza delle aspettative però! Ciao bel
<jester-> Guest51358: i voti si danno dopo la prova
<Guest51358> jester- Appunto! inutile che rispindi di merda a una che ci capisce poco, è una magra soddisfazione no? Cmq grazie. Ciao!
<jester-> mah
<gian_> ma che ha la gente?
<jester-> 3 ore per un lavoro da 5 munuti, sistemi e ti mandano pure a cagare
<pac> a causa di un solo programma che on funziona con winw sono costretto ad uscire frequentemente da ubuntu pensavo a virtual box ma windows è su una partizione del portatile come posso fare?
<jester-> pac: e che centra winzoz su altra partizione
<jester-> winzoz lo installi in virtualbox
<pac> jester-: hai presente i portatile con windows preinstallato te lo danno senza cd
<jester-> logico che devi avere un cd di winzoz
<pac> jester-: infatti è questo il problema non posso mica andare a comprare windows quindi non c'è soluzione
<gian_> jester-: ho formattato e reinstallato ubuntu. Si blocca esattamente come prima. :'( E le righine e puntini nel bios sono rimasti....Mi sa che dovrò dire addio al mio computer..
<jester-> gian_: winzoz che fa
<gian_> jester-: secondo te c'è possibilità, installando un'altra distribuzione, di farlo funzionare?
<jester-> gian_: è in pc o portatile
<gian_> jester-: portatile
<jester-> prova con altra distro tipo debian
<jester-> gian_: prova pure a vedere se c'è un aggiornamento del bios
<gian_> jester-: debian, fedora è lo stesso? E come vedo gli aggiornamenti bios?
<jester-> non è lo stesso, fedora ha sistema aggiornamento diverso
<jester-> gian_: per il bios devi andare sul sito del produttore
<jester-> e cercare per tipo esatto do pc
<gian_> jester-: ok, graficamente parlando, non è che debian è come ubuntu e poi non mi funziona?
<jester-> gian_: è simile ma non uguale
<gian_> jester-: forse sarebbe meglio installare qualche os graficamente più leggero
<jester-> puppylinux
<gian_> avevo pensato abch'io a puppy
<jester-> provalo
<Best`> ciao raga.. vado a casa.. ;-)
<pac> dopo mille tentativi non riesco ancora a ruotare la penna del mio tablet pc ma la cosa più assurdo il mouse si adegua a qualsiasi orientamento dello schermo. Consigli!
<gian_> jester-: non ci credo, si è bloccato anche puppy all'installazione: schermo di mille colori!
<gian_> pac: non riesci a ruotare la penna? e che vuol dire?
<pac> gian_: vuol dire che quando ruoto lo schermo continua a scrivere come se non lo fosse per cui rimane speculare e inutilizzabile
<gian_> come aggiornare il bios phoenix?
<glpiana> ola
<cris_> glpiana,
<glpiana> cris_,
<cris_> possibile che Amarok si blocchi importando un po di musica
<glpiana> cris_, non so dirti. non uso amarok. ma non credo sia un comportamento normale. hai installato kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cris_> si
<glpiana> cris_, sicuro, quello con la k davanti?
<cris_> si si
<cris_> glpiana, hai altro player da consigliare
<glpiana> cris_, su che de?
<cris_> kubuntu
<glpiana> cris_, non so cosa consigliarti. guarda qui
<glpiana> !player | cris_
<ubot-it> cris_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, Muine, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) e Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Vedi anche !codec
<glpiana> cris_, ma prima di tutto proverei a resettare amarok
<glpiana> cris_, digita: locate amarok | grep kde
<cris_> sarebbe a dire
<glpiana> !paste | cris_
<ubot-it> cris_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894034/
<glpiana> scusa, volevo scivere grp home
<glpiana> *grep home
<cris_> /home/cris/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<cris_> /usr/share/kde4/config/amarok_homerc
<cristian_c> ciao
<cris_> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a visualizzare l'icona dell'applet del volume nel pannello, riaggiungere l'applet non è servito a molto, ho provato anche a cancellare lxpanel in .config per resettarlo, ma al riavvio non era più presente il pannello. Ho ripristinato il pannello, ma comunque non ho risolto il problema dell'applet. Poi ho scoperto una cosa assurda: ho creato un nuovo utente e se eseguo il login con esso, non c'è alcun pannello nel desktop
<cristian_c> sinceramente non saprei cosa fare per visualizzare l'applet. Qualche idea in merito?
<glpiana> cris_, non hai la directory .kde/share/apps/amarok ?
<linux> salve a tutti uso thunderbird e vorri sapere come lo posso minimizzare nel try
<cristian_c> linux, c'è un componente aggiuntivo chiamato minimizetotray plus
<linux>  sicuro non lo trovo nella lista si chiama proprio così?
<cristian_c> linux, quale lista?
<linux> quella dei componenti aggiuntivi di thunderbird
<cris_> glpiana, risolto
<cris_> credo che era un po troppa robba da caricare al volo
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> linux, e dove l'hai vista?
<linux> da thunderbird
<cristian_c> linux, eh no
<linux> e dove la devo prendere?
<cristian_c> non ti posso dare il link (è roba esterna ai repo), ma se googli la trovi
<linux> ok grazie ma per l'avviso sonoro?
<cristian_c> avviso sonoro?
<linux> la notifica
<linux> audio
<cristian_c> non c'entra con la tray
<cristian_c> forse ho capito
<cristian_c> linux, provala e vedi se puoi configurarla con l'avviso
<cris_> interessante docky
<cristian_c> altra questione
<cristian_c> sono riuscito finalmente a triggerare il led del pulsante wireless, in pratica adesso se lo premo switcha da blu a rosso e da rosso a blu
<cristian_c> in pratica uso:
<cristian_c> echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger"
<cristian_c> echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger"
<cristian_c> ma anche altre combinazioni funzionano. Però il fatto è che i colori sono invertiti per il wifi attivo/disattivo. Volevo sapere se c'era un modo per invertire i colori. Aggiungo che ho provato a inserire i comandi in rc.local, a usare uno script, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> qualche idea in merito?
<esulu> we
<cristian_c> ultima questione
<cristian_c> non riesco a vedere il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> ho provato con amixer e aplay, ma non ne riesco a venire a capo
<cristian_c> in pratica non posso regolare il volumi
<cristian_c> qualche idea?
<lusuhard> ciao, ho un problema con la stampante canon pixma mx320, scaricato i pacchetti deb , installati usando il force architecture di dpkg perchè ho un amd 64, versione di ubuntu 10.04 lts
<lusuhard> dite che devo provare a compilare l'rpm con il solito make install?
<lusuhard> oppore devo semplicemente riavviare?
<cris_> ola
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> non riesco a venirne a capo e chiedo il vostro aiuto
<ricky1966> ho un print server a 4 porte usb della digitus
<ricky1966> stampante multifinzione hp officejet 4500
<ricky1966> come faccio con cups a impostare la stampante di rete connessa al print server ?
<ricky1966> lpd, come faccio a sapere la coda della stampante ?
<cris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894366/
<cris_> se qualcuno avesse qualche idea
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-22
<Best`> Buooooongioooonooooo!
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> non riesco a venirne a capo e chiedo il vostro aiuto
<ricky1966> ho un print server a 4 porte usb della digitus
<ricky1966> stampante multifinzione hp officejet 4500
<ricky1966> come faccio con cups a impostare la stampante di rete connessa al print server ?
<ricky1966> allora con cups sono arrivato fina a configurare la stampante lpd
<ricky1966> ho dato come indirizzo ip quello del print server
<ricky1966> la cosa che non comprendo è la coda di stampa
<ricky1966> stando a ciò che dice cups per lpd devo mettere lpd://ip-address/queue, ok ma la queue cos'è come individuo quella giusta della stampante ?
<ricky1966> possibile che ottenga di dare l'impulso alle testine di allinearsi, caricare il foglio per stampare e poi si ferma tutto, già sono passati due o tre minuti e nada nisba niente stampa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ricky1966> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià ricky1966
<ricky1966> appena arrivato e già ti scoccio
<jester-> :(
<ricky1966> stò cercando disperatamente di far funzionare la mia hp con un print server
<ricky1966> arriva fino ad un certo punto e poi si blocca.
<jester-> ricky1966: in rete?
<ricky1966> si
<jester-> intendo collegata in rete e non usb
<ricky1966> allora primo, ho l'IP del PS
<ricky1966> che è un digitus 4 port network usb hub
<jester-> installa hplip-gui e prova a installarla da li
<ricky1966> ce l'ho già
<ricky1966> ma non riesco a vedere la stampante attaccata al PS
<ricky1966> hp-setup
<ricky1966> ma non c'è modo di vedere la stampante, almeno per un pirla come me
<ricky1966> da cups ho impostato una stampante via lpd
<ricky1966> lpd://111.13.125.25/prova come connection
<ricky1966> il driver o ppd aggiornato della stampante
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> ricky1966, io ho configurata una stampante di rete, non so se è lo stesso, ma come URI risulta questo: dnssd://Lexmark%20E352dn%20(3)._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/
<ricky1966> e come hai fa enzotib ad ottenete quel dnssd ?
<enzotib> ricky1966, Aggiungi Stampante, aspetto qualche secondo e poi mi elenca tutte le stampanti di rete disponibili
<enzotib> ricky1966, clicco su quella che mi interessa, e mi mostra quattro protocolli disponibili
<ricky1966> enzotib: aggiungi stampante da gnome giusto ? io uso kde
<enzotib> ricky1966, system-config-printer-{gnome,kde} dovrebbero essere simili
<ricky1966> ho installato system-config-printer e stò provando speriamo bene
<ricky1966> qualcosa si muove
<ricky1966> maremma maiala è di un lento esasperante
<ricky1966> siamo sempre li, nel senso che dopo alcuni minuti fa partire la stampante, carica il foglio e poi resta in attesa, mi sembra impossibile che con due PC e una stampante l'attesa sia così snervante
<ricky1966> ok ora vado al lavoro, pace e bene a tutti
<ricky1966> grazie per la collaborazione
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cris_> giorno
<cris_> ola
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> devo seguire questa guida ma temo di combinare qualcosa  per caso esiste qualcosa di più semplice?
<pac> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<glpiana> pac, più semplice di copiare un file?
<pac> glpiana: allora ho capito male
<glpiana> sudo X -configure <--- questo crea il file nella tua home
<pac> glpiana: scusa ma quale file devo copiare?
<glpiana> sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf <--- questo lo copia
<glpiana> pac, se mi dici qualcosa in più magari capisco che altro devi fare
<pac> glpiana: devo solo fare questo?
<glpiana> pac, beh c'è il  punto 5: Se necessario editare il file xorg.conf.new.
<glpiana> io non so da dove parti e dove vuoi arrivare perchè non lo hai ancora detto
<pac> glpiana: ll problema dellorientamento della penna del tablet pc
<pac> glpiana: aspetta
<pac> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513165.0.html
<glpiana> pac, no, fammi un riassunto di quello che devi fare
<pac> glpiana: certamente
<pac> glpiana: allora quando ruoto lo schermo del mio pc per da orizzontale a verticale la penna continua a scrivere in orizzontale
<pac> glpiana: esempio
<glpiana> pac, no no quello lo so, è un mese che lo dici
<glpiana> pac,  stiamo sul pezzo. tu vuoi riconfigurare xorg e hai chiesto se c'era qualcosa di più semplice della guida che hai indicato
<pac> glpiana: è per quello che non lo volevo ripetere
<glpiana> ma quella guida è molto generica. tu cosa devi fare? editare il file?
<pac> glpiana: si certo per quello che capiscoci sono un sacco un sacco di cose da fare e non vorrei peggiore la situazione
<pac> si perché non ce l'ho la dove mi hanno indicato di cercarlo
<glpiana> pac, allora d'obbligo è farsi una copia dell'xorg.conf attuale
<glpiana> pac, cosa non hai? xorg.conf?
<pac> glpiana: si dovrebbe essere così mi hanno detto di cercare in una cartella un file ma io non l'ho trovato
<glpiana> pac, se ti riferisci a xorg.conf (non capisco perchè tu stia così sul generico parlando di un fantomatico file) non è in altro posto se non in /etc/X11, ma non necessariamente c'è
<pac> Posta il contenuto del file xorg.conf che si trova in /etc/X11
<pac> glpiana: appunto è questo che mi richiesto
<glpiana> pac, oki, se non è lì vuol dire che il file non c'è. cosa assolutamente normale, a meno che tu stia usando driver proprietari ati o nvidia che lo creano al momento della installazione
<glpiana> pac, quindi la risposta alla domanda che ti fanno é: non ho alcun file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pac> glpiana: non saprei
<glpiana> non sapresti cosa?
<pac> glpiana: esattamente non
<pac> glpiana: aspetta vado conordine
<pac> glpiana: per i driver non saprei
<pac> glpiana: la domanda che mi fanno è quella
<pac> glpiana: cosa succede se arresto il server grafico?
<glpiana> pac, se arresti il server grafico interrompi l'esecuzione dell'interfaccia grafica
<pac> glpiana: e quindi come faccio a procedere
<pac> glpiana: nella guida si dice proprio di fareforse rimane disponibile il terminale quello
<glpiana> pac, Entrare in una consolle virtuale tty e inserire il proprio nome utente e password  <--- se sei qui, sei in console e l'interfaccia grafica non ti serve
<pac> capito ora prova a dare il primo comando
<glpiana> io devo provare?
<glpiana> O.o
<pac> glpiana: pardon io quello della mia tastiera è un altro problema che dovrò risolvere
<glpiana> ok
<pac> stop: Unknown instance:  glpiana: è giusto l'esito
<glpiana> pac, che comando hai dato?
<pac> sudo stop gdm
<glpiana> pac, su che versione di ubutnu sei?
<pac> 11.10
<glpiana> allora dai: sudo service lightdm stop
<pac> glpiana: e il comando di prima
<glpiana> <pac> sudo stop gdm  <--- questo vale se hai gdm, ma su 11,10 c'è lightdm
<pac> glpiana: ma io come faccio a sapere tutte queste cose vado allora con quel comando
<glpiana> pac, secondo te che ci stiamo a fare noi? se tutto si sapesse già in partenza non serviremmo a nulla :P
<pac> glpiana: ovviamente puoi immaginare quello che è successo!
<glpiana> pac, no, perchè non so cosa tu abbia fatto. parla
<jester-> parla o taci per sempre
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> come al matrimonio
<jester-> eh
<jester-> nella buona e nella cattiva sorte
<glpiana> reboot
<pac> glpiana: si è resettato tutto
<glpiana> pac, dando sudo service lightdm stop ti si ferma l'interfaccia grafica. è normale
<pac> glpiana: infatti imaggino che tu lo sapessi ma io non sapevo più cosa fare in quella schermata nera
<glpiana> <pac> glpiana: cosa succede se arresto il server grafico?
<glpiana> <glpiana> pac, se arresti il server grafico interrompi l'esecuzione dell'interfaccia grafica
<pac> glpiana:  e questo l'ho capito ma come procedo con gli altri comandi da terminale se non ce l'ho?
<glpiana> pac, tu quel comando lo devi dare in tty, come scritto al punto 1
<pac> glpiana: lo trovo tty su google perché io non so cosa sia abbi pietà
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> pac, se non sai chiedi, e magari chiedi prima visto che il punto uno precede il punto 2
<glpiana> pac, a tty 8console) ci arrivi premndo ctrl+alt+f1
<jester-> pac: anche comunemente dette shell
<jester-> minimo sei ne hai
<pac> e f7 x tornare giusto
<jester-> o f8
<glpiana> pac, alt+f7
<pac> glpiana: e dentro li faccio quanto richiesto
<glpiana> ma non torni se fermi lightdm perchè X si spegne
<jester-> pac: si si al buio
<glpiana> pac, sì. lì segui la guida in funzione di quello che vuoi ottenere
<pac> glpiana: ci riprovo!
<pac> glpiana: scusa ma qui parla di terminale non di tty In Ubuntu 9.10 e successivi, digitare all'interno di una finestra di terminale:  sudo comando gdm
<jester-> pac: sono la stessa cosa
<glpiana> pac, ok, ma sempre l'interfaccia grafica fermi. e se già sei in tty non rimani smarrito
<pac> glpiana: quindi lo digito dentro tty vado
<jester-> pac: la tty lè pusè grosa
<glpiana> lol
<pac> glpiana: ma non mi riconsce la password e sono assolutamente sicura di quest'ultima
<glpiana> pac, scrivi correttamente e c on calma. se funziona nel temrinale funziona anche lì
<jester-> maiuscolo minuscolo fa differenza
<pac> glpiana: mi puoi ricordare il comando che sostituisce sudo stop gdm
<glpiana> pac, sudo service lightdm stop
<pac> glpiana: grazie ma come fate a ricordare tutti questi comandi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> pac, abbiamo tanti neuroni liberi
<jester-> ma tanti
<jester-> sempre di averli di default
<pac> glpiana: questo è quanto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895136/
<pac> glpiana: però nella home ora ho questo file
<pac> xorg.conf.new
<pac> glpiana: scusa se rompo ma per riavviare il server grafico
<glpiana> pac, spe
<glpiana> pac, dammi l'output di cat xorg.conf.new
<glpiana> cioè il file che ti ha creato
<pac> glpiana: dice che non lo trova ma è li?
<pac> in home
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: ls
<glpiana> e vedi se c'è
<pac> in bianco ma c'è
<glpiana> pac, cat xorg.conf.new
<pac> glpiana: è un comando giusto?
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895148/
<lusuhard> ciao, problema con wine, non installa niente
<lusuhard> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<glpiana> pac, ok, te lo ha creato. ora vuoi riavviare il server grafico come era prima o vuoi porvare sto file?
<glpiana> lusuhard, consulta il database delle applicazioni su winehq.org
<lusuhard> glpiana, sono sicuro che l'applicazione è compatibile perchè sul portatile va senza problemi
<glpiana> lusuhard, oki, allora spiega che errori ottieni da wine e vediamo se è argomento di questo canale
<pac> glpiana: possiamo provare il file
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lusuhard> glpiana, non ho idea, semplicemente scarico l'exe, do tutti i permessi di esecuzione, clicco, si carica wine e poi crash dal nulla
<pac> glpiana: fatto esce questo pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$ sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf [sudo] password for pasquale:  pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$
<pac> glpiana: significa qualcosa?
<glpiana> lusuhard, hai già roba installata con wine al momento sul pc in questione?
<lusuhard> no
<glpiana> pac, sì, che ha copiato senza errori. sudo service lightdm start
<glpiana> lusuhard, torno tra un po'
<pac> glpiana: fatto grazie ti posso sottoporre un nuovo problema
<pac> allora ci riprovo con tutti gli utenti della chat ho bisogno di collegare il mio portatile ad un proiettore però se metto il portatile in orizzontale rovesciato ovviamente la schermata del proiettore lo è pure lei vorrei ottenere 2 orientamenti diversi non so soe sono stato chiaro
<Holden> pac, xrandr
<pac> Holden: grazie ma non saprei da dove iniziare è un'applicazione o un comando?
<Holden> pac, comando da terminale
<pac> Holden: da dare prima dell'uso? :-)
<micheg> ma di solito comunque anche il proiettori
<micheg> proiettore nelle opzioni ha l'orientamento della schermata
<pac> micheg: può essere ma sul mio non c'è
<micheg> ok ok
<Holden> pac, anche durante
<pac> Holden: quindi collego e do il camando?
<pac> comando
<Holden> si prova, per ogni riferimento leggi la man page
<pac> holden
<pac> per caso sai niente di tablet pc?
<Holden> no
<pac> Holden: come non detto grazie proverò a fare come dici tu!
<pac> Holden: e se per assurdo volessi aver il portatile verticale e lo schermo esterno orizzontale, va sempre quel comando?
<jester-> pac: mamica cambia l'orientamento se ruoti il pc
<jester-> mica è il cellofono
<pac> jester-: non ho capito
<Holden> pac, se per assurdo leggi un po su google/man page il peggio che ti capita è che trovi risposte a queste domande...
<pac> jester-: è un tablet pc
<pac> Holden: grazie
<jester-> pac: asus?
<pac> jester-: fujitsu
<pac> Holden: ma io sono un povero utente finale è come cercare un ago in un pagliaio
<jester-> pac: scusa ma la soluzione piu semplice, viste le dimensioni del tablet, non sarebbe posizionare il tablet di conseguenza?
<Holden> pac, suvvia, siamo tutti utenti qui e tutti abbiamo iniziato da zero :)
<pac> Holden: e quanto ci avete messo a diventare così bravi?
<jester-> che ti frega se tenerlo sottosopra inclinato e palle varie, lo posizioni di conseguenza e pace
<Holden> pac, gli altri non so, posso parlare per me... per capire un pò come funziona il tutto ci metti almeno un anno... ma alla lunga l'investimento ripaga
<pac> jester-: ti spiego io uso il tablet pc come leggio (sono musicista) però ho necessità di fare leggere gli altri quindi dovrei ruotare lo schermo esterno
<pac> Holden: pensavo di più allora qualche chances ce l'ho pure io :-)
<jester-> mica leggerai rovesciato
<pac> jester-: lo sparti si legge in a4 verticale
<pac> ma lo schermo esterno è in a4 orrizontale
<jester-> pac: eh e non viene proiettato come loleggi tu?
<Holden> pac, si, ma è importante che provi a risolvere i problemi da te se vuoi imparare
<pac> jester-: no
<pac> Holden: ci proverò ma se serve comunque tempo e attitudine!
<Holden> pac, datti fa fare allora :)
<pac> Holden: sono già al lavoro!
<kokito> ciao a tutti mi aiutate con la wireless? non riesco a connettermi
<kokito> ho una broadcom b4311 come da wiki ho rimosso i driver STA
<kokito> e installato i b43 con firmware-b43-installer, ma purtroppo niente da fare
<Siphion> ti riconosce la scheda, o non ti fa collegare a una rete con password WPA?
<kokito> o meglio vede le connessioni ma non si connette, qualche volta dice di essersi connessa per qualcìhe secondo poi si scollega
<jester-> kokito: sicuro di aver installato il firmware?
<kokito> me la riconosce la scheda
<Siphion> è un problema di wpa_supplicant immagino
<kokito> @jester si si, il bello è che è sempre andata cn le vecchie versioni di ubuntu mint etc etc
<ubottu-it> kokito: Error: "jester" is not a valid command.
<kokito> Siphion: ...cioè?
<jester-> kokito: vai in configurazione rete--> wireless-->modifica
<jester-> lollo64it: ipv4
<kokito> si
<jester-> kokito: setta dhcp solo indirizzi e nel box server dns metti: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<kokito> jester-: tutti e due con la virgola?
<jester-> kokito: e spazio
<kokito> jester-: ah ok quindi esattamente come l'hai copiato
<jester-> kokito: poi, devi essere collegato a internet, fai questa procedura
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/895206/
<Siphion> perchè i dns di google jester- ? :S
<glpiana> Siphion, perchè almeno quelli si sa che vanno di sicuro
<jester-> Siphion: non ti piacciono?
<jester-> non sono abbastanza open?
<Siphion> era semplicemente una domanda ragazzi, calm down, volevo capire che senso aveva nella "soluzione" :S
<kokito> fatto, ora posso provare a vedere se funziona?
<jester-> kokito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895206/  fatto?
<kokito> jester-: si si
<jester-> kokito: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<kokito> jester-: posso provare ora ?
<jester-> si
<jester-> scollega la cavo
<Carlin0> me sa che ....
<kokito> jester-: no niente continuna a dire che si sta connettendo ma non si connette mai, come prima insomma
<jester-> kokito: pass giusta?
<kokito> si l'ho anche ricontrollata
<jester-> kokito: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | kokito
<ubot-it> kokito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> kokito: che distro usi
<kokito> jester-: ubuntu 11.10..http://paste.ubuntu.com/895221/ nota che la wireless alla quale mi dovrei collegare fra quelle non c'è
<jester-> kokito: la scheda funza a dovere, se non appare una wifi o è fuori campo o il firewall del rutter ti blocca
<kokito> jester-: però perchè nell'elenco dellìapplet di nmanager compare??
<jester-> kokito: sarà debole debole, prova a disattivare il firewall del ruttere, giusto per prova
<jester-> kokito: e dai sudo iptables -F
<kokito> però è ben strano sarò a neanche un metro perchè sono attaccato con l'ethernet !
<jester-> kokito: marca rutter?
<jester-> hai fastweb?
<kokito> jester-: mmm è fastweb! l'ultimo nero, il modello esatto non lo so ma penso di poterlo recuperare
<jester-> kokito: telfona e fatti resettare l'hsg del tubo
<jester-> nonti assergna l'ip
<jester-> assegna
<jester-> l'hag
<jester-> o hug
<kokito> jester-: cosa sarebbe? giusto per capire e far capire al tipo---
<jester-> kokito: lo scatolo che ti fa collegare
<jester-> dove hai pure attaccato il cavo, fartweb è rete ignorante ti assegna un toot di ip poi ti blocca
<kokito> jester-: no intendevo cos'è l'hsg del tubo
<jester-> l'hag o hug
<jester-> leggi sopra
<kokito> jester-:  ah ok, non riesco a farlo io con un altro pc collegato dal pannello impostazioni? perchè non so se ci sono ancora....
<jester-> kokito: riconosce che ha gia assegnato ip a quel pc
<jester-> è la centrale fartweb
<jester-> o guarda se il coso ha un bottone di reset
<kokito> jester-: ok ci guardo subito
<kokito> si c'è un reset
<jester-> pigialo
<kokito> ok
<jester-> si sono evoluti
<kokito> jester-: fatto, ma devo spegnere o riaccendere dici?
<jester-> boh comincia a provare
<kokito> jester-: niente non ha funzionato....scan wlan0 da lo stesso output
<jester-> kokito: riavviato il pc?
<jester-> kokito: che distro usi tanto per non far vaccate
<kokito> no provo prima di chiamarli incazzato allora
<kokito> ubuntu 11.10
<kokito> con gnome shell ma non penso ti interessi
<jester-> kokito: comincia a riavviare, se non si schioda si prova a mettere wicd
<Best`> ciaooo vado a casa! a presto!
<kokito> jester-: ok riavvio
<kokito> jester-: allora, ho installato wicd, stoppato nmanager con sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop e wicd mi dice che la password è sbagliata, ma ho verificato per l'ennesima volta con affianco un altro computer (anche lui con ubuntu che riesce a collegarsi con la stessa password))
<kokito> jester-: e ovviamente la password era giusta
<jester-> kokito: controlla bene che di solito ha ragione lui
<jester-> kokito: falla mettere in chiaro
<jester-> cambia la tastiera giusto per sfizio e metti il tema di default
<jester-> kokito: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kokito> jester-: si si ma infatti l'ho controllata in chiaro, in che senso cambia la tastiera? il layout o provo proprio con un altra tastiera
<kokito> jester-: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> naltra tastiera e metti il tema di default
<jester-> solo le due righe lo?
<kokito> jester-: eh si... http://paste.ubuntu.com/895269/
<jester-> kokito: disinstalla network-manager e network-manager-gnome
<jester-> kokito: fa vedere cosa risponde: route
<kokito> jester-: fatto
<kokito> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895275/
<jester->  172.20.23.254  dovrebbe essere il rutter e e sei collegato e navighi è ok
<jester-> kokito: bella sta storia che non riconosce la pass
<jester-> kokito:che carattere usi
<kokito> quello di default
<jester-> kokito: hai qualche altro pc collegato nelle stesso momento?
<jester-> che le robe fartweb ogni tanto si fissano con cose strane
<kokito> si ce ne sono altri collegati
<jester-> kokito: non puoi scollegarli e provare con questo solo?
<jester-> mi pare abbia un limite l'accrocchio, piu di un toto non ne collega
<kokito> jester-: beh ma considera che ho acceso per prova un altro pc (per controllare la password) e si pè collegato al volo...
<jester-> kokito: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback e poi termina sessione, quindi rientra con gnome classico no effetti e prova
<jester-> dopo di che ho esaurito le ipotesi
<kokito> jester-: nada....sono senza speranze, ma è possibile che sia fisicamente ko la scheda?
<kokito> jester-: ho provato anche con tastiera diversA
<jester-> kokito: da scan funza
<jester-> kokito: proviamo a fare in ip statico, hai collegato un altro ubuntu?
<kokito> posso collegarlo
<kokito> jester-: fatto acceso
<jester-> kokito: collegalo e poi dai ifconfig e mi dici address della wlan0 o eth0
<jester-> kokito: indirizzo inet
<kokito> jester-: wlan0 192.168.1.133  eth0 non ha nesun inet, c'è lo che ha 127.0.0.1
<jester-> kokito: adesso apri wicd e vai in imppstazioni di wlan0
<jester-> kokito: dai pure route su quel pc e dimmi il gw  default nella prima colonna
<kokito> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895328/
<jester-> kokito: hai un accesspofw?
<jester-> meed
<jester-> va be vai in impostazioni della wlan0
<kokito> jester-: non ho idea di cosa sia!
<jester-> kokito: ip statico o manuale
<jester-> kokito: 192.168.1.10    clicca mask che loprende da solo
<kokito> jester-: ma come si accede alle preferenze? perchè in wicd-client cliccando viene fuori general setting  external program e advanced setting ma non permette di indicare l'IP
<jester-> gatweay 192.168.1.254
<jester-> kokito: dns1 8.8.8.8 dns2 8.8.4.4
<jester-> kokito: nella finestra non appare wlan0?
<jester-> clicca il triangolino
<jester-> o la chiave inglese
<jester-> è un po che non lo vedo wicd
<kokito> jester-: ok fatto però nelle proprietà della wifi a cui mi devo collegare...perchè c'è l0interfaccia cablata e tutte le altre reti
<jester-> kokito: eh devi fare su wlan0
<jester-> se vuoi configurare la eth è li che devi pacioccare
<jester-> kokito: nella finestra di wicd compare la wlna0?
<kokito> jester-:  no
<jester-> kokito: vai in impostazioni dalmenu un alto
<jester-> e controlla se wifi ha wlan0
<jester-> la devi vedere nella finestra che si apre cliccando l'icona di wicd
<jester-> fai anche un refresh
<kokito> no vedo solo interfaccia cablata e le wireless
<jester-> kokito: e non la tua?
<kokito> si si anche la mia adesso ti faccio uno screen
<jester-> kokito: se c'è la tua entraci
<jester-> kokito: e fai come ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> kokito: o se adesso è comparsa prova a collegarla
<jester-> che mi sa che tampinava il rutter del vicino
<kokito> jester-: fatto
<jester-> kokito: prova a collegaral
<jester-> garla*
<jester-> kokito: la va o no
<jester-> kokito_: alura?
<kokito_> jester-: niente da fare.....
<kokito_> stesso errore
<jester-> kokito_: rimettila in dhcp e riprova
<jester-> riavvia pure il pc
<jester-> se non va sa di scheda farlocca
<jester-> vado a cena
<kokito> adesso provo con una chiavetta wifi esterna
<kokito> jester-: adesso sono collegato in wifi sulla mia rete con la stessa password, a dimostrazione che è giusta....è la mia scheda che è maledetta allora
<jester-> kokito: ULTIMA cosa
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> se non si schioda è andata
<kokito> jester-: già fatto hai tempi, era bloccata alla voce software
<kokito> jester-: cioè una volta installato il sistema leggendo le guide mi dicevano di controllare ed era bloccata a livello software
<kokito> jester-: grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo!
<jester-> de nada
<akis24> sera
<cris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/895441/
<cris_> mi ha segnalato aggiornamrnto ma quado ho dato ok mi ha retituito questo
<jester-> il server di quel repo è down
<jester-> e non mi pare un repo ubuntu doc
<cris_> ok
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> da un po di tempo noto un rallentamento di ubuntu all'avvio
<kaurubuntu> il mio ubuntu è un 11.04 amd64
<kaurubuntu> e lo avvio da sempre in modalità classica
<kaurubuntu> ho spuntato alcuni programmi all'accesso ma niente
<kaurubuntu> sebbene  il pc sia performante
<kaurubuntu> aggiungo che ultimamente ho installato burg
<kaurubuntu> ma la lentezza era riscontrata anche con grub2
<kaurubuntu> dunque qualche suggerimento per capire il problema?
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi ci siete?
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> da un po di tempo noto un rallentamento di ubuntu all'avvio
<kaurubuntu> il mio ubuntu è un 11.04 amd64
<kaurubuntu>  e lo avvio da sempre in modalità classica
<kaurubuntu> ho spuntato alcuni programmi all'accesso ma niente
<kaurubuntu> sebbene  il pc sia performante
<kaurubuntu> qualche suggerimento per capire il problema?
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi ci siete?
<kaurubuntu> salve
<glpiana> ola
<kaurubuntu> da un po di tempo noto un rallentamento di ubuntu all'avvio
<kaurubuntu> il mio ubuntu è un 11.04 amd64
<kaurubuntu> e lo avvio da sempre in modalità classica
<kaurubuntu> ho spuntato alcuni programmi all'accesso ma niente
<kaurubuntu> sebbene  il pc sia performante
<kaurubuntu> aggiungo che ultimamente ho installato burg
<kaurubuntu> ma la lentezza era riscontrata anche con grub
<sagara> we
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, qui non c'è supporto a burg in quanto programma esterno ai repository ufficiali
<kaurubuntu> dunque qualche suggerimento per identificare il problema?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: al menu pigi e. vai sulla riga kerle e togli tutto dopo ro
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, in ogni caso, è una impressione o hai "cronometrato"? e poi quanto sto rallentamento influisce sulla tua produttività?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: dovrebbe darti il verbose e vedi dove si ferma a pensare
<jester-> e come dice glpiana il pc lo si avvia non tutti i minuti
<kaurubuntu> il rallentamento è in fase di apertra del desktop
<kaurubuntu> o scrivania
<kaurubuntu> potrebbe essere docky
<jester-> kaurubuntu: resetta gnome
<jester-> e togli gli orpelli scrausi che va a posto
<glpiana> jester-, ha kde
<kaurubuntu> mi dici come gentilmente?
<jester-> kde ha la doky?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: haikde?
<kaurubuntu> è ubuntu 11.04 ovviamente gnome
<glpiana> ah no, sono io che ho visto una k e jo atto confusione
<glpiana> hihihihiihihih
<glpiana> !gnomereset | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, o semplicemente dissattiva docky all'avvio e vedi se cambia
<kaurubuntu> provo
<kaurubuntu> a dopo
<kaurubuntu> sembra vada meglio disattivando docky all'avvio
<kaurubuntu> ma prima pur con il docky andava bene
<kaurubuntu> mha
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, hai riavviato il pc o solo chiuso la sessione?
<kaurubuntu> ho chiuso la sessione
<jester-> kaurubuntu: poi la docky è una brutta imitazione del mac
<kaurubuntu> mha a me piace
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, non fa testo. riavvia il pc
<jester-> chi si accontenta gode
<kaurubuntu> ok provo
<kaurubuntu> a dopo
<kaurubuntu> va un pò meglio
<kaurubuntu> ma non come prima
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, un avvio un po' più lento rispetto alla prima installazione è normale. fai come ti ha detto jester- e vedi dove rallenta o medita
<kaurubuntu> ne riparliamo dopo con calma
<kaurubuntu> a dopo
<paulus> ciao a tutti! avrei bisogno di aiuto! ho installato un programma montando la sua immagine iso. nell'installazione mi scegliere una cartella dove metterlo che automaticamente era in usr nel file system solo che non me la creava e allora ho scelto di installarlo in home, solo che ora non riesco ad avviarlo
<paulus> *sceglieva
<paulus> non riesco ad avviarlo perchè se lo cerco nella dash non lo trova
<glpiana> paulus, in questo canale non c'è supporto per programmi esterni, ma vediamo comunque se si riesce ad avviarlo da terminale
<glpiana> paulus, cd nomedirectory   <--- scrivilo nel terminale
<paulus> fatto
<glpiana> paulus, scrivi ls e cerca di identificare il file che potrebbe avviare il programma
<paulus> direi che sono tutte cartelle a parte dei txt
<glpiana> paulus, torno dopo
<paulus> io aspetto! grazie
<glpiana> paulus, puoi mettere su paste bin quello che è uscito dall'ultimo comando?
<glpiana> !paste | paulus
<ubot-it> paulus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulus> ok
<paulus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895530/
<glpiana> paulus, cd bin
<glpiana> paulus, e vedi se lì identifichi un file per l'avvio del programma
<glpiana> paulus, nel caso fa: ./nomefile
<paulus> di che formato dovrebbe essere?
<glpiana> nessun formato su linux
<glpiana> paulus, ma nel terinale potrebbe apparirti vede o giallo (scusami ma son discromico :D )
<paulus> forse l'ho trovato! adesso provo
<glpiana> paulus, che programma è?
<paulus> direi che l'ho trovato :D
<paulus> è un programma per studi di funzione
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> paulus, e non c'è nei repository?
<paulus> no me l'ha passato un mio amico perchè è per studi di funzioni in due variabili
<paulus> e non ho trovato nulla di gratuito nei repository
<paulus> comunque direi che l'ho trovato
<paulus> ti ringrazio sei stato molto gentile
<glpiana> :)
<paulus> un saluto ciao! :)
<glpiana> ciao paulus
<principiante> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<bodhibob> !qualcuno | principiante
<ubot-it> principiante: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<principiante> qualcuno può aiutarmi sui comandi base
<bodhibob> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<principiante> Il problema è che ho provato sulle guide ma non riesco ad usare il comando "cp" del terminale, ora mi spiego meglio...
<principiante> Nella cartella Scaricati ho creato la cartella "prova" e la cartella "prova2", volevo spostare la cartella "prova2" nella cartella "prova". Io da teminale scrivo cp -r /prova2 /prova ma mi dice  cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/prova2": file o directory inesistente. Cosa sbaglio?
<bodhibob> non sei nella cartella Scaricati con il terminale
<principiante> aspetta che provo...
<bodhibob> leggi le wiki
<bodhibob> cosa provi?
<principiante> ho provato a copiarla dalla cartella Scaricati ma mi da lo stesso errore, non ci capisco niente!
<bodhibob> se vuoi usare i comandi leggi le wiki
<bodhibob> cd ti sposti tra le directory pwd ti dice dove sei
<bodhibob> !chat | principiante
<ubot-it> principiante: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<principiante> le ho lette un pò per volta le wiki, ma questo è l'unico comando che non riesco ad usare...
<principiante> se io vado in Scaricati e faccio "ls" le cartelle le vedo, quindi ci sono
<OverMe> perché scrivi cp -r /prova2 /prova ?
<OverMe> le / non ci vogliono
<principiante> quindi dovrei scrivere cp -r prova2 prova, giusto?
<OverMe> y
<principiante> provo un secondo è....
<principiante> Grande!!! Ma devo essere per forza in quella cartella, o la copia la posso fare da dove voglio?
<OverMe> principiante, la puoi fare da dove vuoi, basta specificare il path
<principiante> Grazie tante OverMe sei stato gentilissimo, le guide che ho trovato avevano le "/" e non capisco perchè ... Comunque grazie ancora
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti !
<okrim> salve a tutta la chat...scusate il disturbo ma ho bisogno di aiuto per ripristinare le versioni precedentemente salvate di un file. QUalcuno sarebbe così gentile da indicarmi come fare e se si può fare????
<okrim> ho capito...scusate ma non volevo disturbarvi era solo una richiesta da ignorante in materia
<laserbuntu> ciao, vorrei un consiglio, devo importare dei video tramite una scheda d'acquisizione usb, quale software dovrei usare? Ora sono riuscito solo con Cheese
 * cris_ prova Firefox Nightly 14.0a1
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-23
<giocos> sera
<giocos> mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto. Dovrei eseguire dei comandi da php con privileggi da amministratore
<giocos> il mio apache funziona su www-data che però non mi permette di usare sudo visto che mi chiede una fantomatica password
<giocos> come fanno a risolvere il problema i vari ispconfig,webmin garantendo cmq una scurezza adeguata?
<cris_> XD
<cris_> nettuno
<Best`> Buongiorno!
<glpiana> ola
<svernagovich> bongiorno ragazzi
<svernagovich> non riesco ad aprire un file zip con caratteri japponesi nel nome del file... consigli a riguardo????????????
<glpiana> svernagovich, rinominarlo?
<svernagovich> ma la cartell è interna al file zip..
<glpiana> svernagovich, ah ecco :)
<glpiana> svernagovich, hai provato ad aggiungere il giapponese alle ligue del tuo sistema?
<svernagovich> come???
<glpiana> svernagovich, da impostazioni di sistema -> supporto lingue ad esempio
<svernagovich> ok
<attempt> o/
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> ho fatto una bestialità
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<mikunos> ho eseguito un chmod 777 . -R nella root!
<mikunos> come posso rimediare?
<Hyoh> mikunos, ti direi reinstalla tutto, ma ti consiglio di aspettare qualche parere da uno + esperto di me
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> grazie
<enzotib> mikunos, reinstalla
<mikunos> ma noooooooooooo
<mikunos> disastro!
<mikunos> ho interrotto il comando
<massimo18> mikunos, scusa ma perchè hai dato chmod 777 -R nella root?
<massimo18> a che pro?
<mikunos> lo dovevo fare in una cartella
<mikunos> ma non mi sono accorto che ero nella root
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> mikunos, reinstalla
<enzotib> mikunos, puoi provare a rimettere a posto i permessi di /etc/sudoers (la cosa più importante) da recovery
<enzotib> mikunos, e poi provare a usarlo affrontando i problemi quando si presentano
<enzotib> mikunos, ma secondo me è inutile
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> aspetto la 12
<massimo18> ?
<Barbo91> Ciao a tutti!
<Barbo91> ragazzi volevo aggiungere un comando alla bash del mio server per aggiungere un record al mio dns http://pastebin.com/jUABEZUk
<Barbo91> non riesco a farlo funzionare, non mi aggiunge niente al file, il codice è giusto?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ciao
<ErVito> Barbo91: prova con sudo echo ginalollobrigida >>
<Drizamanuber> ho trovato una soluzione per modificare l'immagine dei miei mp3, ho usato lo stesso programma che usavo su windows, "mp3tag v. 2,5" gira bene anche su ubuntu, l'unica pecca è che per ora usandolo con ubuntu riesco a vedere solo i file mp3 e non quelli wma, quando trovo la soluzione te lo dico
<ErVito> nel tuo caso sudo echo server=/$1/8.8.8.8 >>/etc/ecc..
<ErVito> Barbo91: vuoi appendere giusto?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho trovato una soluzione per modificare l'immagine dei miei mp3, ho usato lo stesso programma che usavo su windows, "mp3tag v. 2,5" gira bene anche su ubuntu, l'unica pecca è che per ora usandolo con ubuntu riesco a vedere solo i file mp3 e non quelli wma, quando trovo la soluzione te lo dico
<ErVito> ci nascondete qualcosa? :
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ok
<cris_> Lgiorno
<dade> ciao a tt avrei bisogno di aiuto per instalalre ubuntu 11.10
<dade> su un portatile sul quale è già presente vista
<jester-> dade: cioè?
<dade> ho un hard disk da 150gb
<dade> utilizzate circa 60gb
<massimo18> dade, in fase di installazione basta che dici che vuoi installare a fianco di windows e fa tutto da solo
<jester-> dade: tutto vista?
<dade> vorrei creare una partizione da 20 gb con acronis disk
<jester-> come dice massimo18: installa afianco
<dade> vorrei dividere completamente i due sistemi operativi
<massimo18> dade, non usare orpelli o ti ritrovi in braghe di tela
<jester-> dade: lascia perdere le app del menga che taroccano le partizioni
<massimo18> ecco appunto
<dade> ma mi hanno detto che cosi facendo installando ubunto in win è molto rallentato?
<jester-> dade: scegli installa accanto e dovrebbe chiederti su quando asapzio
<jester-> dade: ti hanno detto una minchiata
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> dade: poi vista fa vermente schifo di suo
<massimo18> leggiti le guide e lascia perdere il "mi dicono"
<jester-> se ti va vista ubuntu decolla
<dade> si lo so che vista nn è il max però è originale già installato nel pc, voglio evitare in tt i modi i so craccati
<dade> o cose illegali
<dade> vorrei operare nella trasparenza
<dade> ok do subito un occhiata alle guide
<jester-> dade: alura metti ubuntu seguendo le indicazioni di cui sopra e il wiki
<dade> ok farò così allora
<dade> un altra info
<dade> siccome avevo installato ubuntu su vista
<jester-> prima lo disinstalli e deframmenti vista
<dade> successivamente su ubuntu ho installato avast ovviamente per linux mi ha dato una serie di problemi e da li nn me lo ha piu caricato
<dade> così ho deciso di disinstallare ubunto
<glpiana> dade, avast l'hai messo a che pro?
<dade> per evitare virus nel caso infettassero vista
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> loll
<glpiana> virus di vista su ubuntu?
<glpiana> naaaaa
<dade> si esatto
<dade> è impossibile dici?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> dade, lascia fare
<jester-> i virus fanno le pippe a ubuntu
<dade> ah perfetto :)
<dade> allora riepilogando il tt
<dade> deframmento vista con i tool incorporati?
<dade> poi installo ubunto da vista
<dade> ?
<dade> giusto?
<jester-> dade: nu
<massimo18> dade, allora non hai letto
<jester-> dade: disinstalli ubuntu che hai in vista
<dade> :( ..... allora come faccio :(
<jester-> dade: deframmento col suo tool
<dade> si quello nn c'è piu
<dade> con il tool di vista intendi?
<jester-> dade: riavvi e fai il boot da cdrom cone dentro la live ubuntu
<jester-> dade: se non col suo tool con cosa lo vorresti deframmentare vista
<dade> ci sono altri programmi come acronis, xo mi attengo a quello di vista
<dade> ok grazie per le dritte ora provo. buona giornata a tutti!
<jester-> dade: acronis sarebbe?
<dade> acronis disk director
<dade> è un programma per fare le deframmentazioni
<dade> ma ha al suo interno molti tool interessanti
<jester-> dade: menu vusta-->strumenti di sistema
<dade> sorry non deframmentazioni le partizioni
<jester-> le denter li
<dade> ah si si l 'ho trovato solo che l'ho utilizzato ieri, dopo 3 ore stava deframmentando ancora......
<dade> mi sembrava un tempo eccessivo per 60 gb utilizzati su 150
<glpiana> dade, è il suo mestiere: ti fa passare la volgia di fare spazio a ubuntu
<jester-> dade: se hai il disco molto deframmentato è normale, non pensare che un altro tool, per giunta del cazzo. faccia prima
<dade> aahhah infatti..... :) ma non demordo !!
<dade> ah ok, pome esco e lo lascio fare fino a stasera....speriamo che per cena abbia finito!!!! non demordo voglio passare gradualmente ad utilizzare ubuntu
<dade> fino a eliminare vista
<dade> sto leggendo la guida di installazione che mi avete linkato
<dade> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<dade> è questa quella da seguire?
<glpiana> dade, spero nessuno ti abbia linkato quella guida per installare ubuntu
<massimo18> nooooooooooooooo
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> se qualcuno lo ha fatto dimmelo che lo faccio uscire dal supporto
<massimo18> dade, ma stai prendendo in giro?
<jester-> glpiana: lo hanno fatto, cerrrto che lo hanno fatto
<dade> no no assolutamente
<jester-> massimo18: se no c'è da preoccuparsi
<jester-> naltro che è evaso dalla treves
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> dade, nessuno ti ha linkato la guida a wubi. ripeto NESSUNO. non in questo canale
<dade> è la prima volta che entro in questa chat
<dade> nn vorrei fare confusione
<dade> voglio solo capire come installare ubunto 11.10 nel migliore modo e più semplice possibile
<dade> mi sono arrivati vari link
<dade> e li sto spulciando
<glpiana> dade, gli unici link che ti sono arrivati in questo canale sono: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> dade, attieniti a questi
<massimo18> dade, dimmi chi ti ha dato il link di wubi
<dade> asp che vado su a guardare
<dade> [13:14] <ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dade> mi è arrivato questo link
<dade> ho aperto il primo
<massimo18> ehh ma non vedo wubi
<dade> e poi io ho cliccato su wubi
<jester-> dade: quello che ti abbiamo scritto non vale?
<massimo18> ahh tu hai cliccato
<dade> ho sbagliato io
<jester-> che cazzo vieni a chiedere allora
<glpiana> lol
<dade> nn sono esperto in queste cose
<glpiana> dade, allora leggi con calma le guide
<dade> ok
<dade> va be ho trovato quello giusto del live da cd ecc
<dade> seguo quello
<dade> ora devo andare
<dade> buonagg att
<FloodBotIt1> dade: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<francesc1> weeeeeeeeeee
<francesc1> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> che entusiasmo
<francesc1> scusate la domanda
<francesc1> ma cosa si fa di preciso qui ?
<Shin3> leggiti il topic
<francesc1> ok grazie
<francesc1> senite ne ho letta una parte ma mi sembta
<francesc1> abbastanza lunga
<francesc1> me la potete riassumere
<francesc1> genitlmente ?
<enzotib> francesc1, qui si dà supporto su problemi tecnici relativi a ubuntu. stop
<francesc1> ok grazie
<Sergio_s> Salve a tutti, vorrei installare skype su ubuntu 11.10 64 bit ma nell'ubuntu software center c'è solo la versione i386 e sul sito di skype, nella sezione download, non c'è una versione per ubuntu 11.10! consigli?
<glpiana> Sergio_s, prendi la 64bit che trovi sul sito skype, sebbene sia per 10.04
<jester-> Sergio_s: funza bene solo al 386 anche sulla 64
<Sergio_s> jester- non ho capito, cosa intendi?
<Sergio_s> dovrei installare la 386 da s.c.?
<jester-> Sergio_s: installa il :386
<Sergio_s> ok! installata la 386 da s.c. e pare funzionare tranquillamente... grazie!
<samuel> Buonasera ho appena installato kubuntu 11.10 sul mio compaq presario cq56 e volevo fare una domanda un po' stupida: dove si trova il tool grafico per aggiornare il sistema?
<glpiana> samuel, tasto in alto a destra, nel menu che appare cliccandolo
<samuel> glpiana , scusa ma non lo trovo, ma dici dal menù kickoff?
<glpiana> scusa, non ho letto la k. hai kubuntu. boh, sotto sistema dovresti avere il programma muon
<samuel> glpiana , quindi si fa da gestore dei pacchetti? non è come ubuntu che ha un tool a parte?
<glpiana> samuel, mi pare di sì. ma non usando kubutnu non lo giuro
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<samuel> glpiana, ok grazie
<viper88> salve, vorrei partendo da ubuntu creare una live .iso personallizata con vari .deb preinstallati, mi potete dare un aiuto per cominciare? mi serve l indicazione di qualche guida  valida! grazie
<Best`> Ciaooo! Vado a casa! Click!
<francesc1> salve potrei fare una domanda ?
<francesc1> allora ?
<francesc1> è questa la sezione per le domande tecniche ?
<francesc1> ce qualcuno ?????
<francesc1> o allora ????
<francesc1> posso parlare con qualche tecnico
<francesc1> di questa sezione ?
<bodhibob> !chiedi | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sergio_s> francesc1 non c'è bisogno che chiedi: formula la tua domanda in modo conciso e quanto più preciso tutto in una riga senza "sporcare" troppo il canale!
<francesc1> dunque se si scarica una qualsiasi cosa da ubuntu
<francesc1> come si fa ad aprirla
<francesc1> faccio un esempio il win rar
<bodhibob> win rar non serve su linux
<francesc1> e cosa c'è al suo posto ?
<bodhibob> c'è gia il gestore di archivi
<francesc1> Bene
<francesc1> e se scarico una qualsiasi
<francesc1> altra cosa come faccio ad aprirla ?
<bodhibob> !wiki | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<francesc1> ok grazie
<viper88> salve, vorrei partendo da ubuntu creare una live .iso personallizata con vari .deb preinstallati, mi potete dare un aiuto per cominciare? mi serve l indicazione di qualche guida  valida! grazie
<Drizamanuber> è possibile eliminare i vecchi kernel di ubuntu?
<Holden> si
<Drizamanuber> Holden: come si fa?
<Holden> Drizamanuber, dpkg -l | grep linux-
<Holden> poi rimuovi i linux-image in più
<Holden> ed eventualmente i linux-headers associati
<Drizamanuber> Holden: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896672/
<Holden> per esempio linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic puoi toglierlo, e anche gli headers
<Holden> lascia -12 e -13
<Drizamanuber> Holden: ok, ma come faccio a toglierlo?
<Holden> sudo apt-get purge
<viper88> salve, vorrei partendo da ubuntu creare una live .iso personallizata con vari .deb preinstallati, mi potete dare un aiuto per cominciare? mi serve l indicazione di qualche guida  valida! grazie
<Drizamanuber> Holden: dopo purge cosa metto?
<Holden> Drizamanuber, il nome del pacchetto che vuoi eliminare
<Drizamanuber> come posso controllare i kernel installati? dpkg ???
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, oppure ls -l /boot/vm*
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: grazzie
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<alessio> sono nuovo di ubuntu ci lavoro da circa 2 mesetti mi potreste dare una mano siccome ho alcuni problemi??
<neramarea> sera. non riesco  far funzionare mame. ho installato gmameui. mi manca qualcosa? rimane su "auditing mame roms". gli eseguibili dove si trovano? e perchè se do refresh mi dice "mame non trovato"?
<glpiana> ola
<alessio> ciao
<alessio> raga qualcuno puoi aiutarmi??
<alessio> ho gia chiesto nel canale internazionale ma niente =(
<glpiana> alessio, hai già esposto il tuo problema?
<alessio> glpiana come si fa a scrivere in rosso (pensa che sia un messagio privato o sbaglio??)
<alessio> scusate ma sono un novizio :D
<glpiana> alessio, spero non sia questo il problema. comunque appare la scritta di colore di verso se vieni nominato
<alessio> glpiana, ok ho capito :D
<alessio> comunque il mio problema è un altro
<glpiana> !dettagli | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alessio> non riesco a spostare le icone del menù a sinistra
<glpiana> alessio, di che menu parli?
<alessio> sto usando ubuntu 11.10 con gnome shell 3
<alessio> il menù delle finestre
<alessio> dove vi sono tutte le icone per ingradire, chiudere o minimizzare una finestra
<alessio> kernel 3.3 generic ma credo non sia importante :D
<alessio> ho gia provato con gconf, ubuntu tweak e gnome tweak tool ma ste maledette icone non si vogliono spostare, eppure prima le avevo a sinistra =(
<glpiana> alessio, no, a parte che sarebbero da evitare kernel "fuori serie" se non si è asperti. comunque dammi un attimo e vedo
<alessio> ok grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> alessio, con gconf-editor che percorso hai seguito?
<enzotib> Panaclerio, ce ne basta uno :)
<glpiana> lol
<alessio> un'altro problema è il seguente quando do sudo apt-get o fast update, non trova tutti i repositery, ho provato a cambiare server ma niente, il problema si presenta sempre con i seguenti repositery
<alessio> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/apps TranslationIndex
<alessio> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb/games TranslationIndex
<alessio> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-it_IT
<alessio> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-it
<alessio> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en
<FloodBotIt1> alessio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> alessio, per cortesia, una cosa per volta, rispondi alle domande e usa pastebin per incollare più di due righe
<alessio> glpiana, apps/metacity/general e poi in button layout ho scritto maximize,minimize,close:menu
<glpiana> alessio, no, vai in: /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/
<glpiana> alessio, dimmi se lì hai button layout
<alessio> glpiana, ok 3 secondi
<alessio> glpiana, si c'è
<alessio> glpiana, :minimize,maximize,close
<alessio> glpiana, però sotto dice questa chiave non ha uno schema, è grave??
<glpiana> alessio, oki, prova a scrivere al posto loro: close,maximize,minimize:menu
<alessio> glpiana, ok fatto ora termino la sessione??
<alessio> glpiana, niente sono sempre a destra :(
<glpiana> alessio, ok, vediamo altr. intanto riapri gconf-editor, stesso percorso di prima, prendi una schermata e mostramela
<glpiana> !image | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> glpiana, ok
<francesc1> Qualcuno conosce i linguaggi di programmazione ?
<enzotib> !chat | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesc1> questo è inerente perche vorrei sapere
<francesc1> una volta scaricati come si istallano
<francesc1> su ubuntu
<francesc1> come devono essere aperti
<francesc1> per utilizzarli ?
<glpiana> francesc1, non c'è supporto alla programmazione in questo canale
<alessio> glpiana, non ho gimp =(
<enzotib> !programmazione | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<glpiana> alessio, non serve gimp. premi stamp sulla tastiera
<alessio> glpiana, non andavo i repositery e l'ho rimosso siccome non mi faceva aggiornare
<alessio> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> alessio, ai repo pensiamo dopo
<alessio> glpiana, ora??
<francesc1> ok diciamo un altro programma qualsiasi
<francesc1> come si fa ad aprire
<francesc1> una volta scaricato ?
<alessio> glpiana, !image
<glpiana> francesc1, installato in che modo?
<glpiana> !image | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francesc1> allora ad esempio io scarico un qualsiasi programma
<francesc1> e poi lo devo avviare su ubuntu
<francesc1> come faccio ?
<alessio> ubot-it, 3 secondi mi sta gia aiutando glpiana
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> !enter | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<francesc1> ok
<glpiana> francesc1, installato in che modo?
<alessio> glpiana, non ho ben capito cosa devo fare dopo ins D:
<francesc1> ad esempio io scarico mo che so skype e come faccio ad aprirlo una volta scaricato ?
<alessio> !image  | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> alessio, hai preso la schermata?
<alessio> glpiana, si ora??
<francesc1> è inutile perche non è una cosa tanto importante
<glpiana> alessio, apri imageshack o imagebin e carichi la schermata
<alessio> ok
<francesc1> io volevo solo sapere se scarico una cosa come faccio ad aprirla
<alessio> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> francesc1, se hai scaricato skype hai tirato giù il .deb. poi che hai fatto?
<glpiana> francesc1, se un èprogramma è installato lo trovi nei menu e da lì lo avvii
<francesc1> ho scaricato skype e poi come lo apro per avviarlo perche mi dice sempre come lo vuoi aprire ? e escono molti tipi di programmi
<alessio> glpiana, io mi ricordo che riuscivo a fare il cattura schermata e mi chiedeva dove salvare l'immagine
<alessio> glpiana, ma non mi ricordo come riuscivo a farlo con fn+stamp non lo fa
<Panaclerio_> dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu non si ricarica più la batteria, cosa potrebbe essere successo?
<glpiana> francesc1, allora, rispondimi se no non ne usciamo. hai scaricato un file .deb?
<francesc1> no cosa e il filo .deb ?
<glpiana> alessio, vai su accessori > cattura schermata
<glpiana> francesc1, scusa, ma tu che hai scaricato? il .exe dal sito di skype?
<francesc1> si il .exe non me lo fa aprire come devo fare ????
<alessio> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/204865
<glpiana> francesc1, gli exe li usi su windows. per ubuntu sul sito skype trovi il file .deb
<enzotib> francesc1, ma è la prima volta che usi linux?
<francesc1> si ma penso che si sia capito
<enzotib> francesc1, e chi te lo fa fare?
<francesc1> ok quindi se un file non è in .deb non puo essere aperto su linux ?
<francesc1> la grafica di linux mi piace di più non mi e mai piaciuto windows
<glpiana> francesc1, si può aprire a volte gli exe, ma per skype non ha senso
<glpiana> alessio, prova a mettere solo:     close:
<glpiana> alessio, e vedi che cosa fa
<glpiana> male che vada ripristini come era prima
<alessio> glpiana, ma solo con close mi toglie il maximize e il minimize
<francesc1> ok e se tipo io prendo da un disco qualcosa che e in .exe non la posso aprire ?
<glpiana> francesc1, ti do il link per skype. dimmi se hai 32 o 64 bit
<alessio> glpiana, ok provo dai
<glpiana> francesc1, se vuoi usare gli exe usa windows
<Panaclerio_> batteria in fase di carica 0% dopo l'aggiornamento cosa potrebbe essere dipeso?
<glpiana> che senso ha mettere linux per usare i programmi di windows?
<alessio> glpiana, ok termino la sessione??
<francesc1> ok quindi ricapitolando per far funzionare le cose su linux devono essere in .deb ?
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, ed è sicuramente a 0?
<glpiana> francesc1, è il formato dei programmi pacchettizzati usato dalle distribuzioni debian based
<Panaclerio_> glpiana, non credo è attaccata all'alimentatore e se lo stacco un po dura...ma da un giorno all'altro ora la batteria dura solo qualche minuto mentre qualche giorno fa durava 4 ore almeno
<francesc1> ok grazie ho capito quasi tutto ma le cose principali mi sono arrivate
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, non penso possa dipendere da un aggiornamento
<alessio> glpiana, niente uguale a prima
<glpiana> alessio, cerco altro, ma dammi un attimo
<alessio> glpiana, mi sa che devo cambiarlo in apps/metacity/general
<Panaclerio_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896782/
<glpiana> alessio, se usi shell non usi metacity
<alessio> glpiana, ok grazie 1000 scusa per il disturbo
<francesc1> cmq il mio Pc è a 32 BIT
<alessio> francesc1, è il sistema operativo a 32 bit non il pc :D
<alessio> francesc1, quella è l'architettura del procio
<francesc1> si lo so scusa volevo dire il sistema operativo
<alessio> franscesc1, anche tu novizio di ubuntu come me?? :D
<francesc1> Si
<glpiana> francesc1, http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<alessio> francescl, se vuoi dimmi il tuo problema così se l'ho avuto anche io posso darti una mano
<glpiana> alessio, francesc1 , se volete chiacchierare andate sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> glpiana, no vai tra :D
<francesc1> no niente il problema era che volevo sapere che linux leggeva le cose in .exe
<glpiana> !wine | francesc1 per gli exe eventualmente leggi qui
<ubot-it> francesc1 per gli exe eventualmente leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<alessio> francescl1, no non è un formato leggibile da linux, a meno che non usi wine ma per installare skype non ti serve
<francesc1> sisi ho capito alla fine
<Panaclerio_> glpiana, non capisco perchè mi dice che la batteria sia nimh e in realtù è al litio
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, boh
<alessio> francesc1, a quanto ho capito hai scaricato il pacchetto .deb dal sito di skype, se lo clicchi due volte te lo apre nell'ubuntu software center e ti permette di installarlo, ma comunque lo puoi anche fare da ppa :D
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, non so aiutarti. ma prova ad avviare una ive o un altro sistema operativo e vedi come vedono la carica
<glpiana> alessio, non consigliare reposirtory esterni su questo canale
<alessio> glpiana, cosa dici se provo a cambiare le icone su unity??
<alessio> glpiana, ok scusa non lo sapevo, ma non c'è un regolamento che almeno me lo leggo?? :D
<glpiana> !irc | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<alessio> glpiana, ok grazie
<alessio> glpiana, come potremmo risolvere?? provo con ubuntu tweak su unity??
<Panaclerio_> glpiana, giusto, grazie provo
<alessio> glpiana, provo a cambiare le icone su unity ti faccio sapere
<alessio> glpiana, niente
<alessio> glpiana, non riesco nemmeno ad accedere con unity devo aver fatto qualch danno D:
<glpiana> alessio, prova :minimize,maximize,close
<alessio> glpiana, vado a mangiare 5 minuti e torno
<alessio> glpiana, sempre in desktop/gnome/window??
<glpiana> alessio, /shell/windows
<glpiana> alessio, ma per gnome shell, non per unity
<alessio> glpiana, si si ovvio :D
<alessio> glpiana, uso solo gnome 3 shell dopo unity lo rimuovo
<glpiana> debgustibus
<alessio> glpiana, non l'ho tolto perchè inizialmente 3 mesi fa avevo problemi con i driver ati e gnome 3 shell+cairo dock
<glpiana> *de gustibus
<alessio> glpiana, vado a mangiare buon appetito a dopo :D
<glpiana> ciao
<alessio> glpiana, rieccomi :D
<alessio> glpiana, niente non va sono sempre a destra ste maledette icone =(
<cristian_c> ciao, ho un problema: non riesco a trovare il canale Headphone in alsamixer
<cristian_c> quindi non posso alzare e abbassare il volume del canale singolarmente
<alessio> cristian_c in parole povere dando alsamixer da terminale non riesci ad alzare il volume dall'equalizzatore??
<cristian_c> non lo trovo proprio, alessio
<alessio> cristian_c non ho ben capito il problema tu scrivi alsamixer nel terminale e non ti esce l'equalizzatore??
<alessio> dai alsamixer e posta l'output
<glpiana> alessio, i duepunti li hai messi?
<alessio> glpiana, si D:
<alessio> ho letto in svariate guide che basta sostituire con maximize,minimize,close:menu
<alessio> glpiana, però riguardavano unity non so se sia la stessa cosa anche se credo che cambi solo il percorso
<cristian_c> alessio, alsamixer è una gui grafica in curse
<glpiana> torno subito
<alessio> cristian_c, lo so ma non ho ben capito il tuo problema O.o
<alessio> glpian, ho messo maximize,minimize,close:menu sia per metacity che per shell/desktop
<alessio> torno subito
<cristian_c> lol
<alessio> niente =(
<alessio> glpiana, ho provato maximize,minimize,close:menu per tutti e due i percorsi ma niente =( ah poi un'altra cosa che mi da molto fastidio è il fatto che le icone si massimizzano da sole al primo avvio quando le apro =(
<alessio> glpiana, *le finestre si massimizzano da sole
<alessio> glpiana, non dirmi che devo ripristinare l'immagine che mi sono fatto prima di questi "danni"
<cristian_c> alessio, in pratica non riesco a vedere il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<alessio> cristian_c, mi dispiace ma non so proprio come aiutarti =(
<Chello> Buonasera a tutti. Ho installato qualche giorno fa KDE sul mio Ubuntu, ma visto che alcune applicazioni me lo richiedono e non ho sempre la voglia di farlo io, vorrei che tutte le applicazioni che si avviano (eccetto il desktop manager, che so che poi dà problemi) sono avviabili con il root già preimpostato. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? ;)
<alessio> cristian_c se non sbaglio in alsamixer non c'è il canale delle cuffie ma solo quello del microfono
<cristian_c> alessio, su un altro pc c'è :-/
<alessio> cristian_c mi dispiace ma non so proprio come aiutarti :(
<alessio> ragazzi per queste icone del menù come posso risolvere?? non ci posso credere io mi ricordo che tempo fa usai un tool che mi permise di cambiare la posizione delle icone del menù, ma non mi ricordo come si chiama :(
<cristian_c> alessio, non ho seguito la questione
<alessio> cristian_c, in parole semplici ste benedette icone mi si sono spostate da sinistra (stile mac osx) a destra (stile winzozz)
<alessio> cristian_c, per icone intendo le icone del menù delle finestre ovvero massimizza minimizza e chiudi finestra
<glpiana> alessio, cerca su google una estensione per gnome shell per spostare i pulsanti
<alessio> glpiana, non posso usare estensioni =( ho gnome shell 3.4 beta 1
<cristian_c> alessio, mi ricordo c'era un how-to per spostarli da sinistra a destra
<alessio> glpiana, o aspetto che esca il gnome shell 3.4 final il 28 marzo
<glpiana> alessio, roba da repository esterni?
<glpiana> alessio, qui non c'è supporto per repository esterni. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> glpiana, no no
<alessio> glpiana, sono repo ufficiali di gnome
<cristian_c> alessio, aggiornamenti automatici?
<glpiana> alessio, parlo di repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<alessio> cristian_c, non ho capito?? da sorgenti software ho selezionato tutti gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> alessio, comunque ha ragione glpiana
<alessio> glpiana, ah ok scusa
<alessio> glpiana, ma esistono repo ufficiali di ubuntu per gnome shell 3??
<glpiana> alessio, se hai ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell è nei repo
<glpiana> !gnome-shell
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-shell'
<glpiana> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 4864 kB
<alessio> ah ok quindi faccioil "downgrade"??
<alessio> raga spulcio un po' su internet e vi faccio sapere
<alessio> al massimo chiedo su ubuntu-forum
<glpiana> alessio, puoi usare ppa-purge per ripulire da repo esterni
<alessio> glpiana, ma sono comunque utili e più aggiornati e hanno molte più funzione
<cristian_c> glpiana, funzionano anche con il sources.list o solo per sources.list.d?
<alessio> glpiana, se  dovessi togliere tutti i repo esterni non avrei più nemmeno quelli di medibuntu e quindi non potrei guarda dvd o ascoltare gli mp3
<glpiana> alessio, oh certo. l'unica cosa che ho detto è che qui nontrovi supporto se hai repository esterni
<glpiana> scusa alessio era per cristian_c
<glpiana> alessio, medibuntu non è esterno
<glpiana> alessio, e i codec mp3 non sono in medibuntu
<cristian_c> extras
<alessio> glpiana, ah ok comunque il fatto delle icone non dovrebbe aver a che fare con i repo esterni :D
<glpiana> cristian_c, i repo extras? non sono esterni nemmeno quelli. sono ufficiali
<glpiana> parlo dei ppa e delle altre ciofeche che si trovano in rete
<alessio> provo e vi dico
<alessio> niente raga ma ho scoperto una cosa molto interessante
<alessio> se faccio il login con gnome 2
<alessio> le icone sono a sinistra
<alessio> O.o
<Chello> Scusate ragazzi, qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare con KDE?
<Cristian> Chello, esponi
<Chello> Non c'è un modo di avviare le applicazioni tutte con il Root senza aprirle con terminale, e semplicemente cliccando sul'icona?
<Chello> Mi verrebbe da dire di dare i privilegi di root al mio utente normale, ma come si può fare?
<Cristian> perche le dovresti aprire come root?
<Cristian> Chello seleziona un punto vuoto nello schermo e seleziona impostazioni di vista delle cartelle
<Cristian> Disposizione vista cartelle
<Chello> Perchè (problema di KDE, perchè con GNOME non me lo faceva, ma comunque risulterebbe comodoo anche lì) molto spesso non li riesce a chiedere. Esempio: gli aggiornamenti se li si avviano normalmente non me li fa aggiornare perchè vuole il root. Devo aprirli col terminale e il SU
<Chello> Cristian, ti ascolto io intanto ;)
<Cristian> poi metti le applicazioni nel desktop cpme se fosse windows lol
<Cristian> seleziona icono aggiungi al desktop
<alessio> niente è impossibile =(
<Chello> Scusa, ma a questo punto non c'è una specie di tool che mi permette di riavviare alcune applicazioni che ho aperte in root?
<Chello> sparo a caso, sennò sempre "trasformare" il mio utente in superutente... ?
<Cristian> io non lo farei
<bodhibob> ! wiki | Chello, per usare linux l'unica è imparare come funziona
<ubot-it> Chello, per usare linux l'unica è imparare come funziona: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alessio> raga quasi quasi rimmuovo e reinstallo gnome 3 shell
<alessio> ora provo vi faccio sapere
<Cristian> alessio che hai fatto
<Cristian> curiositò
<bodhibob> ! permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<bodhibob> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Chello> Vabbè, ho capito, vi ringrazio!
<alessio> uffa raga non so più che fara
<alessio> *fare
<alessio> ho rimosso e reinstallato gnome shell, ma niente, su unity le icone sono a sinistra su gnome 2 pure ma su gnome shell non riesco a spostarle =(
<cristian_c> alessio, immagino tu abbia aggiunto troppi repo
<cristian_c> alessio, ubuntu non è una rolling
<alessio> cristian_c, quali repo dovrei rimuovere??
<alessio> cristian_c, se rimuovo i repo perdo tutti i programmi che uso più spesso come pokerth, mixx, darktable...
<cristian_c> alessio, i ppa non necessari e problematici
<alessio> cristian_c ppa problematici non ne ho anzi sono proprio i repo ufficiali che mi danno problemi
<cristian_c> alessio, non è che li perdi, ripristini al massimo le versioni precedenti
<cristian_c> alessio, è il contrario
<alessio> cristian_c, se vuoi ti posto l'output di apt-fast update
<cristian_c> alessio, tu con i ppa vai a cambiare la configurazione dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> non lo conosco neanche quel comando
<alessio> cristian_c, sarebbe apt-get update
<cristian_c> poi se si sminchia tutto è normale
<cristian_c> alessio, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<alessio> cristian_c, però fast è uno strumento molto più potente
<alessio> cristian_c, cosa fa quel comando??
<cristian_c> alessio, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> alessio, provali
<alessio> cristian_c, eh mi ha tolto un casino di repo
<alessio> cristian_c, dici che i programmi funzionano comunque??
<alessio> cristian_c, è uscita una lista abbastanza lunga ora??
<cristian_c> alessio, non ha tolto niente, danno semplicemente informazioni
<alessio> cristian_c, ok ma non riesco a capire come rimuovere i repo di terze parti mi aiuti a mettere le icone del menù delle finestre a sinistra
<alessio> cristian_c, dando apt-get update mi sono usciti un fottio di errori che prima non avevo =(
<cristian_c> alessio, che comandi hai digitato
<cristian_c> ?
<alessio> sudo apt-get update ed ora un bel apt-get autoremove e apt-get clean
<cristian_c> io ne avevo specificati altri
<alessio> si quei due li ho gia dati
<alessio> e ti ho gia detto che mi ha restituito una lista media-lunga
<cristian_c> alessio, e i risultati?
<cristian_c> postali
<alessio> ok asp
<alessio> cristian_c, ok postati in privato :D
<ricky1966> salve
<cristian_c> 26 ppa aggiunti
<cristian_c> hai letteralmente sputtanato il sistema
<alessio> cristian_c, dici sul serio??
<cristian_c> credo sia il record mondiale di ppa
<cristian_c> non avevo mai visto una roba del genere, mi è preso un colpo
<cristian_c> a parete che c'è un errore nel sources.list
<cristian_c> *parte
<alessio> cristian_c, ehhhh vabbè esagerato, scusa quando leggi una guida per installare un qualunque software ti fanno inserire ppa aggiuntivi
<alessio> cristian_c, come fai ad installare qualcosa senza i ppa?? se non usando i .deb
<cristian_c> io ne solo due e non potevo fare altrimento, anzi uno lo posso anche togliere
<ricky1966> grazie all'aiuto di enzotib sono riuscito a far andare la stampante direte, mahhhh c'è un mahhh è l    e     n    t   i   s    s   i    m  a   almeno 10 ore per stampare la pagina test di ubuntu, sapete darmi un motivo ?
<cristian_c> *altrimenti
<alessio> cristian_c, e come fai? :D
<alessio> cristian_c, non sapevo che fosse dannoso aggiungere ppa
<cristian_c> alessio, uso i programmi dei repo ufficiali, son fatti apposti
<enzotib> ricky1966: ciao :)
<ricky1966> ciao enzotib
<cristian_c> alessio, i ppa soltanto quando non c'è altra scelta
<alessio> cristian_c, come faccio a rimediare??
<ricky1966> enzotib:  la stampante è configurata e funziona, ma dieci ore per stampare mi pare eccessivo
<cristian_c> alessio, ppa-purge è la soluzione, ma nel tuo caso io farei una bella reinstallazione
<ricky1966> enzotib: con winzoz funziona bene
<enzotib> ricky1966: eh, non saprei
<cristian_c> 26 mi sembrano troppi anche per ppa-purge
<ricky1966> boh
<alessio> cristian_c, addirittura?? noooo non mi va di reinstallare :D
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ragazzi
<cristian_c> alessio, dovevi pensarci prima
<m4rzh4ll> un piccolo aiutino devo chiedervi, è possibile installare metasploit su ubuntu?
<alessio> cristian_c, il fatto è che non lo sapevo proprio :D
<m4rzh4ll> se è si, come posso fare o quali repository devo aggiungere?
<alessio> cristian_c, un metodo per rimediare senza reinstallare??
<alessio> m4rzh4ll, i repo non vanno bene O.o
<m4rzh4ll> mm quindi?
<m4rzh4ll> come potrei fare?
<alessio> cristian_c, sinceramente non ho capito come installo software senza ppa O.o
<cristian_c> alessio, ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<alessio> cristian_c, ma cosa fanno di male sti ppa?? oltre a far impiegare 3 ore e mezza per un sudo apt-get update :D
<alessio> cristian_c, mi potresti dire come correggere quel problema che mi hai detto?? del sourcelist??
<m4rzh4ll> va be grazie comunque
<cristian_c> alessio, riposta il sources.list su pastebin
<alessio> ok asp
<cristian_c> !pastebin  | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/896908/
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque tutti i ppa li ho presi da lffl e credo che la sanno lunga riguardo ubuntu non credo che rilascino dei ppa dannossi
<alessio> cristian_c *dannosi
<cristian_c> sì?
<cristian_c> allora non conosci la fama che si è creato ferramroberto
<alessio> cristian_c eh si
<cristian_c> cerca sul forum
<alessio> cristian_c perchè?? so solo che quelli di gimp non vanno
<cristian_c> al pari di pollycoke
<cristian_c> ma che strano
<cristian_c> :P
<alessio> quindi dici che ti fanno scaricare ppa dannosi??
<auauauei> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> alessio, uhm, diciamo che gli unic a essere dannosi sono glu utenti
<alessio> cristian_c comunque se sono pure su launchpad non credo siano dannossi
<auauauei> ho  1 problema nel visualizzare filmati...sia con il programma preinstallato,sia con VLC....in poche parole apro il video....si apre la schermata del programma ma nn si vede niente...il tempo scorre e l'audio funziona
<alessio> cristian_c, in che senso??
<cristian_c> comunque sì, esistono dei ppa che danno problemi
<cristian_c> alessio, nel senso che sta all'utente a non esagerare con i ppa
<alessio> auauauei, hai installato i codec??
<cristian_c> alessio, se uno vuole si installa anche dei trojan su linux
<alessio> cristian_c ah ok ma non riesco proprio a capire come possano dare problemi a tutto l'os
<cristian_c> alessio, perché vanno ad aggiornare altri pacchetti oltre a quello del programma
<auauauei> alessio mi ha chiesto un aggiornamento la prima volta che ho aperto il file video, li ho scaricati ma il problema rimane....cioe prima di installarli nn so se andava dato che me li ha chiesti subito
<cristian_c> cioè le dipendenze
<alessio> cristian_c, eh quindi ora??
<alessio> cristian_c uffi con winzozz non ci sono sti problemi ti compri un buon av come eset e sei apposto
<auauauei> già che leggo di antivirus....su ubuntu?chefare?
<alessio> auauauei, non so proprio cosa consigliarti siccome i codec che ho installato io potrebbero essere dannosi
<cristian_c> alessio, se uno vuole, si sputtana anche windows
<cristian_c> auauauei, leggi la pagina sul wiki
<alessio> cristian_c, mi hai fatto aprire gli occhi ma in un modo molto brusco :D
<cristian_c> !malware | auauauei
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'malware'
<cristian_c> !antivirus
<ubot-it> antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<auauauei> cristian_c riguardo al problema video o riguardo l'antivirus?
<auauauei> ok
<auauauei> ora ci do 1 occhio
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> veramente è questa
<auauauei> riguardo al video,che programmi usate voi?ho installato VLC xke mi trovavo bene su windows
<cristian_c> l'antivirus non ti serve, a meno che non lo usi per trovare i virus nella partizione di windows
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<auauauei> grazie
<alessio> cristian_c, quindi mi consigli una reinstallazione??
<cristian_c> alessio, non credo che con ppa-purge riesci a ripristinare tutto
<alessio> cristian_c che palle però così mi tocca rimettere tutto da capo, preferenze impostazioni programmi -.-'
<alessio> ferramosca roberto di merda -.-'
<cristian_c> alessio, potevi tenere una home separata
<cristian_c> alessio, sù, io penso che sia utile il suo lavoro in fondo
<cristian_c> a me è servito ad esempio per installare touchegg che non conoscevo e non c'era su natty
<alessio> cristian_c eh ma io ho aggiunto solo i repo offerti da lui e ora si presentano i peggio danni =(
<cristian_c> e lubuntu-software-center che non era nei repo ufficiali di oneiric
<cristian_c> alessio, il problema è che ne hai aggiunti troppi e senza controllare molto quello che facevi
<alessio> cristian_c proviamo a risolvere con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> alessio, ok
<alessio> cristian_c, grazie per la pazienza
<alessio> cristian_c quasi quasi faccio un'installazione pulita dai -.-'
<alessio> cristian_c i driver ati proprietari scaricati dal sito dell'ati vanno bene?? siccome quelli proposti da ubuntu non andavano bene con gnome shell
<cristian_c> alessio, in ogni caso, più prudenza con i ppa
<alessio> cristian_c no no d'ora in poi userò solo l'ubuntu software center :D
<cristian_c> alessio, pessima idea, dovresti utilizzare solo quelli in driver aggiuntivi o gli open
<alessio> cristian_c gli open dove li trovo??
<cristian_c> che i catalyst danno problemi
<cristian_c> sono già preinstallati nel sistema
<cristian_c> parlo dei radeon
<alessio> ah ok
<alessio> io ho un ati 5650 hd mobility
<alessio> ma sono dannosi pure i driver??
<alessio> io mi trovo meglio con i proprietari
<alessio> ad esempio con i driver aggiuntivi e gnome shell ho uno sfarfallio fastidiosissimo
<alessio> mentre con gli open la cairo dock è strasupermegalaggosa
<alessio> cristian_c che mi suggerisci??
<alessio> cristian_c come risolviamo con ppa-purge??
<alessio> cristian_c secondo me non ci sono problemi con i ppa a parte i vari getdeb
<cristian_c> alessio, secondo me i problemi derivano dai ppa
<cristian_c> e forse il ppa di cairo dock era instabile
<cristian_c> forse era un daily
<alessio> eh ok dai faccio un'installazione pulita pulita con i driver open
<alessio> ah un'altra cosa però
<alessio> e poi non ti rompo più le scatole
<alessio> cristian_c, anzi due cose, la prima è che con i driver open i giochi sono laggosi anche quelli installati da ubuntu software centre come sauerbaten o nexuiz
<alessio> *center
<alessio> cristian_c e il secondo è, come faccio ad aggiungere i vari codec?? ad esempio per guardare i dvd??
<alessio> ok ho trovato ubuntu restricted extras pure nell'ubuntu software center
<alessio> cristian_c quindi con l'usc non si hanno problemi di alcun tipo??
<jinajinn> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<bodhibob> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alessio> raga faccio questa benedetta installazione pulita e reinstallo il tutto dall'ubuntu software center
<alessio> cristian_c non mi hai ancora risposto alla mia ultimissima domanda :D
<alessio> buona notte raga :D
<jinajinn> non riesco a installare ubuntu netbook edition sul mio netbook, non carica la usb
<bodhibob> come hai preparato la chiavetta ? jinajinn
<bodhibob> cerca unebootin con google formatta la chiavetta in fat32 poi vedi che funziona
<jinajinn> l'ho preparata con l'universal usb installer
<bodhibob> ubuntu netbook è antica :)
<jinajinn> lo è anche la versione 10.10?
<bodhibob> io di solito uso unebootin
<bodhibob> si
<bodhibob> ha due anni stiamo aspettando la 12.04 per aprile
<jinajinn> ammazza, 2 anni...
<jinajinn> e quale mi consigli da installare ora?
<bodhibob> !oneiric | jinajinn
<ubot-it> jinajinn: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<bodhibob> a fine aprile ci sarà la 12.04 lts che sarà supportata per 5 anni
<samuel> Buonasera oggi ho installata kubuntu 11.10 e quando installo gli aggiornamenti mi si blocca alla preparazione alla configurazione di gstream0.10-pulseaudio
<bodhibob> prova a fare con il terminale
<bodhibob> sudo apt-get update
<bodhibob> sudo apt-get upgrade
<samuel> bodhibob, ora sto provando, grazie
<cristian_c> altra questione:
<cristian_c> sono riuscito finalmente a triggerare il led del pulsante wireless, in pratica adesso se lo premo switcha da blu a rosso e da rosso a blu
<cristian_c> uso: echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger"
<cristian_c> e echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger" ma anche altre combinazioni funzionano
<cristian_c> però il fatto è che i colori sono invertiti per il wifi attivo/disattivo. Aggiungo che ho provato a inserire i comandi in rc.local, a usare uno script, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> volevo sapere se c'era un modo per invertire i colori
<cristian_c> qualche idea in merito?
<uauauei> ciao
<uauauei> nel bot avete una guida x come fare la swap?
<uauauei> su come*
<cristian_c> !partizioni | uauauei
<ubot-it> uauauei: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<uauauei> grazie
<uauauei> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<uauauei> ma non ho capito 1 cosa
<uauauei> l'area di swap la posso creare anche adesso che ho gia installato ubuntu?
<uauauei> ho solo ubuntu sul pc
<Siphion> penso proprio di si uauauei :S
<uauauei> dalle guide nn capisco xo
<cris_> -
<cris_> -
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-24
<cris_> -
<Cristian> ciao
<sasa44> gbuon giorno
<sasa44> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a configurare il mio access point?
<antonio333> buon di
<antonio333> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a configurare il mio access point?
<antonio333> c'e' nessuno?
<enzotib> antonio333: che c'entra con ubuntu?
<antonio333> scusa enzo dove posso chiedere?
<enzotib> !chat | antonio333
<ubot-it> antonio333: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonio333> enzo potresti darmi un canale dove chiedere?
<enzotib> anche se l'orario non è propizio, essendo sabato
<antonio333> cmq posseggo ubuntu
<antonio333> mi trovo all estero ed ho bisogno di aiuto
<antonio333> enzo potresti aiutarmi?
<antonio333> almeno potresti dirmi il canale dove posso chiedere
<antonio333> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<antonio333> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare il mio ap?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti!! con immenso ritardo :) , ho aggiornato alla 11.10, e sto avendo dei problemi: non mi riconosce le icone, molte appaiono come "quadrati bianchi" e poi su unity le icone dei programmi escono come quadrati bianchi con una barra blu in alto... come devo fare? grazie a tutti
<lilluz82> ah, in piu' mi e' sparito l'indicatore del volume :(
<lilluz82> il quadrato bianco e' lostesso tipo di icona dei documenti vuoti
<ptux> salve a tutti. come faccio a disinstallare gnome da ubuntu? ho sostituito tutto con openbox... ;)
<ptux> il buon vecchio sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop non sembra sufficiente...
<davide_> raga posso configurare alpine per tiscali
<davide_> vado
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<ste_> salve, sono un nuovo utente, provengo da windows,vorrei avvicinarmi a ubuntu, è possibile chiedere alcune informazioni?
<ste_> salve, posso chiedere informazioni su ubuntu?
<samuel> Buongiorno, ho installato da poco kubuntu 11.10 e quando apro muon software center mi da sempre errore
<jester-> 'bgiorno
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti... ho aggiornato con molto ritardo ;) alla 11.10 e mi si sono sballate tutte le icone... adesso hanno tutte l'aspetto del documento vuoto (ma se ci clicco sopra funzionano... su unity invece hanno l'aspetto di un quadrato bianco con una barra blu sopra... ah, mi e' sparito anche l'indicatore del volume
<Principiante> Scusate ragazzi, sto imparando ora qualcosina del terminale di ubuntu ma non riesco ad usare il comando "cp" qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Principiante: cioè?
<Principiante> Sulla "Scrivania" ho il file "Terminale.odt" e volevo copiarlo nella cartella "Prova" presente in "Scaricati" cosa dovrei mettere nel terminale?
<jester-> Principiante: funziona a patto che non sbagli precorso (path)
<jester-> Principiante: con terminale aperto nella /home/tuoutente
<jester-> per cp Scaricati/Terminale.odt  Prova
<Principiante> ora provo...
<jester-> Principiante: oppure: cd scaricati
<jester-> Principiante: cp sticazz.odt /home /tuoutente/?rova
<jester-> Prova
<Principiante> jester mi dice Terminale.odt comando non trovato
<Principiante> jester:Dalla cartella "Home" io provo a scrivere cp /Scrivania  /Terminale.odt /Scaricati/Prova
<OverMe> cp Scrivania/Terminale.odt Scaricati/Prova
<Principiante> jester: mi risponde che l'obbiettivo "/Scaricati/Prova" non è una directory, che significa?
<Principiante> OverMe: ora provo
<Principiante> OverMe: mi dice "cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/Terminale.odt": File o directory non esistente
<OverMe> non hai scritto quello che ti ho detto
<Principiante> Ragazzi proprio non sono buono...
<jester-> Principiante: se la Pova è in scaricati certo che non funza
<jester-> Principiante: prova con  p o P
<Principiante> OverMe: ho provato con il copia incolla anche... ma sbaglio qualcosa ma non capisco cosa....
<OverMe> se i file e le cartelle che hai detto sono nei posti che hai detto e scritti come hai detto, e sei nella cartella /hom/tuouse, il comando è giusto
<Principiante> jester ho provato con p o P ma non cambia, comunque la cartella è con la "p"
<OverMe> allora
<OverMe> cp Scrivania/Terminale.odt Scaricati/prova
<Principiante> OverMe : se io faccio "ls" ho le cartelle "Documenti Immagini Musica Scaricati Video Modelli Pubblici Scrivania
<Principiante> OverMe: mi ha creato una copia del file in Scaricati rinominandolo in "prova"
<OverMe> perché prova non esisteva allora
<Principiante> OverMe hai ragione mentre l'ho copiato ho scritto "Prova" e non "prova" infatti ora me lo ha copiato
<Principiante> OverMe un altra cosa, e se il mio file si sarebbe chiamato "Comandi terminale" come mi dovrei comportare con lo spazio?
<OverMe> Principiante, tra virgolette
<OverMe> cp "Scaricati/file con spazi" Destinazione/foo
<Principiante> OverMe quindi: cp "Scrivania/Comandi Terminale.odt" Scaricati/prova  giusto?
<Principiante> Ringrazio jester e OverMe per la disponibilità
<jester-> Principiante: il concetto è che / è il filesystem di root
<jester-> dalla dir dove sei se vedi diretamente la cartella in cui copiare non serv /sticass ma solo sticass
<jester-> quindi se sei nella home Scaricati e palle varie le vedi direttamente quindi non serve /
<jester-> se dalla home dovresti copiare per es in etc/apt   il path è co sticazz /etc/apt
<jester-> cp sticazz
<Principiante> jester: sto tentando di capire... anche perchè il traduttore di google fa brutti scherzi...
<Principiante> scusate ma sono su Ubuntu italia giusto?
<Principiante> Grazie juster credo di aver capito, ora faccio un pò di prove...
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti... ho aggiornato con molto ritardo  alla 11.10 e mi si sono sballate tutte le icone... adesso hanno tutte l'aspetto del documento vuoto (ma se ci clicco sopra funzionano...) su unity invece hanno l'aspetto di un quadrato bianco con una barra blu sopra... ah, mi e' sparito anche l'indicatore del volume come risolvere? grazie
<jester-> lilluz82: unity?
<jester-> o gnome classic
<lilluz82> si, non si chiama cosi' la barra a sinistra?
<lilluz82> ah! si unity ;)
<jester-> lilluz82: unity --reset
<lilluz82> come prima :(
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897633/
<cris> giorno
<jester-> !gnomerest | lilluz82 e cancella anche la .compiz1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | lilluz82 e cancella anche la .compiz1
<ubot-it> lilluz82 e cancella anche la .compiz1: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<lilluz82> c'e' un modo veloce  per rinominarle tutte assieme?
<lilluz82> come cancello .compiz1?
<aleale97> Ciao a tutti... Problemi?
<jester-> lilluz82:  con nautilus menu modifica-->visualizza files nascosti
<jester-> destro
<cris> errore su aggiornamento
<cris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897642/
<lilluz82> risolto.... anche se tutti i collegamenti a cartelle/ programmi su unity non ci sono piu :(
<lilluz82> adesso ho un altro problema, se apro una cartella con delle foto, e clicco su una foto a caso, termina la sessione e mi va nella schermata di login!
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lilluz82> ok sta aggiornando... nel mentre, una curiosita'... ho installato ubuntu nel pc di mia madre, ma ho sbagliato e l'homesso in inglese, come faccio ad italianizzare il tutto?
<jester-> lilluz82: impostazini di sitema-->supporto lingue
<lilluz82> ah
<jester-> eh
<lilluz82> semplice ;)
<jester-> e dove se non nel pannello di controllo
<lilluz82> eheheh :) hai ragione :P
<lilluz82> grazie ancora
<jester-> cona la tipa chiami la mamma?
<lilluz82> cosa?
<lilluz82> niente, continua a non funzionare...
<jester-> lilluz82:  con cosa le apri le foto
<lilluz82> se clicco su una immagine sul desktop me la fa vedere, se apro una cartella con le foto e clicco su una, termina la sessione e mi fa andare nella schermata di login
<lilluz82> visualizzatore di immagini, al solito
<jester-> lilluz82: uname -r cosa risponde
<lilluz82> 3.0.0-16-generic
<jester-> lilluz82: hai cancellato anche la .compiz1?
<lilluz82> si
<jester-> e rinominato le altre?
<lilluz82> config si e' ricreata all'istante
<lilluz82> si
<jester-> sei poi uscito e rientrato da unity?
<lilluz82> si
<jester-> riavvia il pc va
<lilluz82> ok
<lilluz82> torno subito
<lilluz82> niente da fare
<lilluz82> pero' ho scoperto una cosa, le foto fatte con la vecchia fotocamera non danno problemi
<lilluz82> quelle vecchie sono del tipo P12345.jpg, le nuove tipo DSC0932.jpg
<lilluz82> cosa puo' essere?
<jester-> lilluz82: non gli è simpatico il fromato
<jester-> formto*
<francesc1> scusate qualcuno sa come si setta il nome sul terminale ?
<lilluz82> boh
<jester-> lilluz82: e il nome al file lo da la camera
<lilluz82> si
<jester-> francesc1: cioè?
<francesc1> ad esempio a cambiare il mio nome da francesc1 a qualcos'altro
<lilluz82> come posso fare? se puo servire saperlo, ho una ati come scheda video
<francesc1> jester allora lo sai ?
<jester-> francesc1: devi editare /etc/hosts e /etc/hostname  cambiare pari pari senza errori o non ti parte piu il sistema
<francesc1> etc host
<francesc1> ok grazie
<jester-> francesc1: entrambi i files
<lilluz82> che faccio?
<jester-> lilluz82: è strano che si incazzi cone le jpg
<lilluz82> boh, forse perche' sono pesantucce? le vecchie sono fatte con una 2megapixel e le nuove con una 12
<jester-> lilluz82: prova ad aprirle con gimp
<lilluz82> ok
<jester-> lilluz82: o vai in gnome classic
<jester-> installando prima gome-seesion-fallback
<jester-> gome-session-fallback
<lilluz82> allora con gimp le apre senza problemi... anche se mi sembra con lentezza
<lilluz82> sto installando adesso... devo riavviare o provo direttamente?
<jester-> devi uscire, cambiare sessione e rientrare
<lilluz82> ok... ps: ma tu sei jester di iljester.it?
<jester-> nu
<Serpico> ola
<lilluz82> jester-: niente da fare... con visualizzatore di immagini si impalla lo stesso come prima.... con fspot e gimp no pero'...
<lilluz82> jester-: niente da fare... con visualizzatore di immagini si impalla lo stesso come prima.... con fspot e gimp no pero'...
<jester-> lilluz82: sse
<jester-> se non va non va, ne hai altri 2 che funzano
<lilluz82> ok ho messo fspot come predefinito... speriamo bene
<lilluz82> grazie ;)
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a vedere il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> quindi non posso regolare singolarmente il volume
<cristian_c> qualche idea in merito? :)
<alessio> cristian_c, ciao cristian!!!!! :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque ho reinstallato tutto e rimesso tutti i software dall'ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> alessio, ora funziona?
<alessio> cristian_c, avrei altre 2 domandine
<alessio> cristian_c si si funziona tutto :D qual era il comanda da dare per vedere i repo di terze parti??
<cristian_c> alessio, devi controllare in Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> è più comodo
<cristian_c> comunque: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> e hai la lista
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque ho messo i driver proprietari ati 12.2 perchè all'avvio con gli open c'erano degli sfarfallii mentre con i driver aggiuntivi gnome shell faceva i capricci
<cristian_c> quindi li hai scaricati?
<alessio> si si li ho gia installati non danno affatto problemi :D
<alessio> anzi =) comunque dando ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ non esce niente quindi suppongo che non ho repo di terze parti
<alessio> cristian_c però in sorgenti software/altro software ho la spunta su indipendete e indipendete (codice sorgente) le lascio?
<alessio> cristian_c, gli aggiornamenti ho messo solo quelli di sicurezza e quelli raccomandati, i proposti e i non supportati li ho tolti siccome ho letto che danno solo grane
<cristian_c> alessio, quale repo?
<cristian_c> alessio, hai fatto bene
<cristian_c> tutta roba sperimentale, instabile
<alessio> cristian_c, in che senso quale repo?? mi sono perso :D
<cristian_c> indipendente
<cristian_c> che indirizzo ha?
<alessio> se vuoi faccio uno screen
<alessio> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cristian_c> magari posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> questo va bene
<cristian_c> contiene i codec multimediali tra l'altro
<alessio> ah ok infatti con cat /etc/apt/sources.list mi da proprio quello e dice che è extra :D
<cristian_c> medibuntu non è necessario
<alessio> si si infatti l'ho messo apposta però sempre dall'ubuntu software center ho seguito la guida post installazione di ubuntu 11.10 e ho seguito tutti i passi senza il terminale e i ppa stavolta :D
<alessio> cristian_c, sei il mio salvatore grazie :D
<alessio> un'ultima cosa...che però mi sono scordato
<cristian_c> esagerato
<cristian_c> alessio, che cosa?
<alessio> no no che esagerato ed esagerato senza di te non ne sarei mai uscito :D
<alessio> cristian_c, ok m i è ritornata in mente, mi potresti fare un favore?? potresti installare mixx prendere dalla cartella usr/share/mixx/skins tutte le skins in 1366x768 e passarmele?? ormai ho una fifa tremenda dei ppa :D
<cristian_c> alessio, perché non usi la versione dei repo
<alessio> cristian_c, perchè con mixx scaricato dall'usc non ci sono le skins in 1366x768 ne ho trovata solo una su internet ma fa davvero schifo
<cristian_c> alessio, ho un'idea migliore scaricati il deb
<alessio> cristian_c sul sito ufficiale consigliano i ppa per ubuntu non c'è il deb =(
<alessio> cristian_c, http://www.mixxx.org/download.php verifica tu stesso :D
<cristian_c> alessio, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> alessio, http://packages.debian.org/
<cristian_c> ed estrai quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> alessio, o meglio ancora i sorgenti
<alessio> cristian_c, come si fa con i sorgenti??
<cristian_c> alessio, che versione ti interessa?
<alessio> cristian_c ok sto scaricando le sorgenti di mixx ora??
<cristian_c> alessio, li apri con il gestore di archivi, estrai e prendi quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> poi metti le skin dove si trovano le altre
<alessio> ah ok quindi nei sorgenti c'è tutto il software
<alessio> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<alessio> tar: Child returned status 1
<alessio> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<alessio> cristian_c, ok rieccomi mi ero disconnesso un'attimino :D
<cristian_c> alessio, non ho capito che procedura hai usato
<alessio> cristian_c, ho scaricato il file .tar.gz ora me lo fa aprire
<alessio> ok trovate ma sei troppo un genio :D
<cristian_c> alessio, sai dove metterle?
<alessio> cristian_c, gia che ci sono ne approfitto e ti rompo ancora le palle :D quando accendo il portatile, inizialmente c'è la luminosità al massimo dopo al bootsplah si riduce al minimo e da li in poi rimane al minimo fino a quando non la alzo manualmente, comunque si so dove metterle /usr/share/mixx/skins :D
<cristian_c> alessio, non so, forse ci sono delle impostazioni in Risparmio energia
<alessio> cristian_c, vorrei una soluzione che non sia un demone che mi aumenta la luminosità solo al login, avevo letto che bisognava modificare una voce del kernel aggiungendo nomodotest alla fine l'avevo fatto tempo fa alla 1^ installazione (ora sono alla 10^  e ultima :D)
<alessio> ma niente non andava =(
<cristian_c> alessio, prova a guardare nel Centro di controllo
<alessio> cristian_c, dove lo trovo??
<cristian_c> alessio, non so come si chiama, io gnome non lo uso
<cristian_c> prova a cercare nella dash
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque non funziona il metodo che mi hai descritto si vede tutto raggruppato quando apro mixx :(
<alessio> cristian_c, non c'è un modo per installarlo non da ppa??
<cristian_c> alessio, in che senso 'si vede tutto raggruppato'?
<alessio> cristian_c, se vuoi faccio uno screen
<alessio> dove devo postarlo??
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> cristian_c, ho trovato questo sul sito ufficiale di mixx http://mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/compiling_on_linux non c'è un modo per installarlo con il sorgente??
<cristian_c> sì, ma non te lo consiglio
<cristian_c> un po' di esperienza ci vuole
<alessio> cristian_c, ok :D
<alessio> cristian_c, ecco a te http://imagebin.org/204963
<cristian_c> alessio, è leggermente incasinato
<cristian_c> con le sue skn funziona?
<cristian_c> *skin
<alessio> cristian_c, no no è proprio da quando ho messo le skin prese dal source code che mi da sto problema
<cristian_c> alessio, prova a toglierle
<cristian_c> posso capire come le hai installate?
<alessio> cristian_c, se le tolgo rimango senza skins, le ho messe in usr/share/mixx/skins
<cristian_c> alessio, di default non ce n'erano?
<alessio> cristian_c, si c'erano ma non quelle da 1366x768
<cristian_c> forse è la risoluzione il problema
<cristian_c> quelle ad altra risoluzione le visualizzava bene?
<alessio> cristian_c, no
<alessio> cristian_c, mi sa molto che ho sbagliato tutto cartella e tutto il resto
<cristian_c> alessio, cioè?
<alessio> cristian_c, ah no ecco le altre vanno
<alessio> cristian-c, non tutte però alcune vanno :D
<cristian_c> è già qualcosa
<cristian_c> poi non è un a cosa findamentale per il programma
<alessio> eh lo so ma a me piace molto la night blues 1366x768 mi basterebbe solo quella
<alessio> sai che ti dico?? ci riprovo cancellando invece di sostituire la cartella :D
<cristian_c> ?
<alessio> niente =( mi sa tanto che manca qualcosa...
<cristian_c> alessio, non ho capito nulla
<alessio> cristian_c, in poche parole in questo archivio c'è di tutto io ho cercato solo le skins come mi hai detto tu ma le 1366x768 non vanno :(
<cristian_c> alessio, ma come le hai installate?
<alessio> cristian_c, le ho solo spostate dall'archivio alla cartella skins di mixx
<cristian_c> alessio, che estensione hanno? Cosa hai spostato di preciso?
<alessio> cristian_c, ma avendo il suorce code non posso installarlo o montarlo come funziona per un kernel??
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non hai risposto
<alessio> un'attimo non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> controlla
<alessio> devo riscaricarlo siccome ho fatto taglia incolla .D
<alessio> :D
<cristian_c> ?
<alessio> ok
<alessio> sono andato in /mixxx-1.10.0/res/skins ed ho spostato il tutto in /usr/share/mixxx/skins
<alessio> cristian_c, ci sei?? :D
<cristian_c> ?
<alessio> ti ho detto come l'ho spostate
<kosta> buon giorno a tutti ho installate lubuntu ma non mi riconosce il mouse logitech senza fili, la tastiera va bene invece. Come posso accendere internet da tastiera? o come faccio a far riconoscere il mouse?
<cristian_c> alessio, ti ho domandato le estensioni
<remix_tj> kosta: la tastiera e mouse sono dello stesso kit?
<kosta> si
<kosta> ora sto usando il live cd e funziona tutto
<remix_tj> kosta: non può essere che di veda la tastiera e non il mouse
<remix_tj> kosta: prova a vedere se riesci ad eseguire qualcosa, tipo con alt-f2
<remix_tj> dovrebbe aprirsi l'esegui programmi
<remix_tj> inserisci lì la voce firefox
<remix_tj> e si apre firefox
<kosta> e ma e cosi qualche motivo perche il mouse  non va quando accendo il sistema mi mostra il puntatore al centro dollo schermo ma non risponde al mouse
<kosta> ho gia provato a staccarlo e riattacarlo, a piggiare i bottoni rossi, e ho cambiato le pille ma nulla non da segni di vita
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> ho una bella notizia ho tutto il sistema in giapponese dove ho sbagliato?
<pac> ho già guardato in impostazione di sistema me è tutto ingiapponese anche li
<ugone> riesci ad arrivare in impostazioni lingua?
<pac> è tutto in giaponnese vado a caso
<ugone> se si cerca イタリア語 e dovrebbe esser italiano
<pac> ci provo
<pac> grazie
<Carlin0>  dove ho sbagliato? ← nella scelta della lingua ?
<kosta> ce qualcuno che se ne intende di riconoscimonti del mouse?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kosta, che problemi hai?
<kosta> lubuntu non mi riconosce il mouse dopo l'installazione su hd la tastiera si invece
<cristian_c> kosta, prova a vedere se te lo riconosce con:
<cristian_c> lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> xinput list
<kosta> ok adesso provo e ti so dire
<Carlin0> kosta, se il mouse e la tastiera fanno parte dello stesso kit o riconosce tutto o nulla , o il mouse è guasto
<cristian_c> kosta, sul live cd funziona?
<kosta> si fanno parte dello stesso kit e ora sto usando il live cd e funziona tutto a dovere
<Carlin0> kosta, magari controlla nel bios che non ci siano impostazioni particolari per il mouse usb
<jester-> kosta: sudo modprobe psmouse
<kosta> ma cio e nel bios come faccio a controllare? cmq il mouse e la tastiera sono senza fili
<jester-> se con la live funza centra no il bios, comunque deve essere abilitato usb legacy se usb
<cristian_c> il ricevitore è usb immagino
<jester-> kosta: se wifi fai l'abbinamento con i due tastini appositi su mouse e ricevitore
<kosta> gli attachi ne pc sono quelli rottondi, la tastiera e usb ma collegata con un adattatore, ho gia provato a piggiare i tastini rossi per la sincronizzazione ma niente
<jester-> kosta: sudo modprobe ps mouse
<jester-> kosta: sudo modprobe psmouse
<jester-> da alt-F2
<pac> so che molti non mi crederanno ho avviato il sistema ed era tutto in giapponese e non ho fatto assolutamente niente ho riavviato ed è tornato tutto normalmente si può evitare vi è già successo?
<cristian_c> pac, può essere utile
<pac> cristian_c: che cosa?
<pac> sto seguendo questa guida è ancora valida http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<pac> ?
<Carlin0> !sorgenti
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<pac> ma non c'è aspetto allora?
<cristian_c> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> grazie
<pac> ho installato un pacchetto fittizio di transizione ma no so dove andare a trovarlo
<cristian_c> pac, ma quale?
<pac> sempre quello di musescore ho trovato il percorso in software center dovrebbe risultare la versione 1.2 ma a me risulta sempre 1.1 poi cos'è un software di transzione?
<pac> cristian_c: bigogna fare qualcosa di particolare paer attivarlo?
<cristian_c> pac, quindi non hai usato i ppa?
<pac> cristian_c: non ho trovato quest'alternativa però non tornano i conti con le  versioni
<cristian_c> uhm, in che senso?
<pac> cristian_c: io ho già la versione 1.1 vorrei passare alla 1.2 ma credo che dovrò usare i ppa altrimenti dovrò aspettate il pacchetto deb
<cristian_c> pac, perché cambiare?
<pac> cristian_c: perché hanno risolto molti bug e io utilizzo tutti i giorni quel software già con windows
<cristian_c> pac, hai riscontrato dei bug?
<cristian_c> pac, guarda che fra poco esce la 12.04
<pac> cristian_c: si certo
<pac> cristian_c: quindi
<pac> cristian_c: cosa mi consigli
<cristian_c> pac, che bug hai riscontrato?
<pac> cristian_c: a fine aprile comunque ma non capisco cosa c'entri con musescore
<pac> cristian_c: simboli specifici che spariscono e ritornano
<cristian_c> pac, hai trovato dei ppa per musescore?
<pac> cristian_c: si ho proprio qui davanti la pagina ma poco ci capisco per ora
<cristian_c> pac, comunque non ne puoi parlare qui, ma in -chat al massimo
<cristian_c> parlo di software non ufficiali
<cristian_c> !sorgenti | pac
<ubot-it> pac: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ste_> ciao,cercavo darskin
<cristian_c> e chi è?
<Cristian> ola
<pdor> ciao, qualcuno sa come sincronizzare con grsync una caremicro sd dentro a un nokia
<pdor> te..
<pdor> uff
<pdor> ciao, qualcuno sa come sincronizzare con grsync una cartella con una micro sd dentro a un nokia che non riesco a modificare nemmeno come root?
<enzotib> pdor: se non riesci nemmeno come root ..
<enzotib> sarà montato read-only?
<pdor> si infatti dice cosi
<enzotib> quindi devi montare read-write
<pdor> ma si monta automaticamente
<enzotib> pdor: scrivi mount in un terminale e premi invio, tutto quello che esce lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898116/
<enzotib> pdor: è questa? /dev/sdc1 on /media/B6F5-F371 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<pdor> si
<enzotib> ma dice rw, non ro
<pdor> eppure
<pdor> spe
<enzotib> pdor: ls -l /media/B6F5-F371/
<enzotib> sempre su pastebin
<pdor> sisi e' li sicuro
<pdor> lei
<pdor> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898120/
<pdor> adesso pero' ho pasticciato i permessi del mio utente....e anzi vorrei sapere quali sono i permessi di default di ubuntu
<pdor> lo so che non si fa, ma contavo di ripristinare come personalizzato ma adesso non e' attivo
<enzotib> pdor: in effetti su un filesystem fat32 non è che puoi pasticciare più di tanto, i permessi sono fasulli, stabiliti dalle opzioni di mount
<pdor> posso formattarlo con gparted?
<enzotib> pdor: puoi
<enzotib> pdor: però devi prima smontarlo
<pdor> si da gparted
<pdor> o prima?
<enzotib> pdor: anche da gparted
<pdor> se lo smonto mi sa che lo perdo
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> fa lo stesso
<pdor> ola
<enzotib> ola glpiana
<pdor> e dopo sARA' rw?
<enzotib> pdor: già lo è, proviamo
<pdor> a formattare?
<enzotib> pdor: touch /media/B6F5-F371/pippo
<pdor> pippo?
<enzotib> pdor: sì, un nome file qualsiasi
<enzotib> lo standard POSIX prevede che in tali casi si debba usare "pippo" ;)
<pdor> touch: impossibile fare touch di "/media/B6F5-F371/pippo": File system in sola lettura
<enzotib> pdor: eppure dice rw
<pdor> qyuindi formatto?
<enzotib> pdor: io cercherei prima di capire il problema
<pdor> dimmi
<enzotib> pdor: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/B6F5-F371/
<pdor> la rottura e' che questa sd e' sotto la batteria
<pdor> ok fatto
<pdor> vado a vedere
<pdor> andata ho cambiato i permessi per la cartella
<pdor> cioe' ..ho messo lettura a scrittura per il gruppo pdor, ha scritto qualcosa. prima invece si bloccava, peor poi continua a dirfe nessun permesso per il gruppo pdor
<pdor> anche se la cartella che mi interessa e' mia
<pdor> e non posso cancellare altre cartelle ...che non sono nojia
<pdor> nokia
<pdor> niente ancora readonly
<omochao> salve a tutti!ho scaricato l emulatore dolphin 3.0 fino a ieri tutto bene poi a cominciato a scarseggiare di grafica ho provato a disistanlarlo ma l ho riscaricato ed la sitiuazione e = please help mw
<pdor> enzotib: ho cambiato l'etichetta con gparted e adesso mi sa che se l'e' risistemata..ora provo con grsync
<enzotib> boh
<pdor> secondo te devo lasciare -D in grsync? "mantieni device" non so a cosa serve esattamente
<pdor> ora posso cancellare quello che mi pare
<enzotib> pdor: non serve
<pdor> nemmeno per le cartelle di / ?
<pdor> ancora read only
<enzotib> pdor: il -D serve per mantere i devices tipo /dev/sda, ma nella card non ci sono, quindi...
<pdor> mantenere ...dove:)
<enzotib> pdor: non è che la card ha uno switch meccanico per impedire la scrittura?
<pdor> no perche' ho appena cancellato dei file inutili
<pdor> nemmeno con -r va
<xplosion> salve!come posso aprire i file .bz2?grazie in anticipo
<pdor> adesso in ubuntu non e' piu possibile loggarsi come root? io anni fa andavo dentro il gestore della sessione, settavo la password per root e entravo come root
<pdor> non e' piu possibile cosi?
<remix_tj> pdor: mai stato possibile fare login grafico come root
<remix_tj> xplosion: sono dei file compressi, basta il normale gestore file compressi di ubuntu
<pdor> remix_tj: giuro che lo facevo, da gestione finestre di login
<pdor> ubuntu 6
<remix_tj> mai stato possibile, ti ripeto
<pdor> e ho sempre fatto danni :)
<pdor> accetto scommesse:)
<remix_tj> perchè gdm aveva attivato il denied login per root
<pdor> insomma adesso di sicuro non si puo' immagino
<remix_tj> pdor: non vedo nemmeno il motivo per cui farlo
<remix_tj> root è inutile
<remix_tj> specialmente da interfaccia grafica
<pdor> spirito di ricerca..:)
<pdor> lba su una SD in fat32  ha senso?
<pdor> come flag...
<pdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898192/
<pdor> se qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa di grsync e SD...
<pdor> SD dentro a nokia
<enzotib> pdor: ma esiste sta dir?
<pdor> certo
<enzotib> pdor: "/media/16GB/Music" failed: No such file or directory
<pdor> ops spe forse non ho messo la / finale...
<pdor> ma mi sa che da' lo stesso errore....cmq esiste certo
<pdor> stesso errore
<enzotib> pdor: mi fai un ls -l /media
<pdor> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898195/
<enzotib> pdor: vedi che c'è uno spazio tra 16 e GB ?
<enzotib> eheh, bisogna essere precisi
<pdor> SI INFATTI c''e
<enzotib> e anche a rsync lo devi dire con lo spazio
<pdor> figuremm'...
<enzotib> pdor: sei parte nopeo ;) ?
<pdor> e parte bulgnais
<pdor> parlo terrone
<pdor> adesso che ho detto a grsynv che ho cambiato l'etichetta della sd e' bloccato
<pdor> mi dice read only anche nel lettore di micro sd ...non solo nel nokia
<alessio> glpiana, weee ciao come va?? :D
<pdor> bug di grsync?
<alessio> glpiana, ho risolto reinstallando tutto l'so, avevo dei ppa dannosi ora 0 repo di terze parti :D
<attempt> pdor grsync non e' buggato
<attempt> sistema bene le directory e indicagliele bene
<enzotib> pdor: perché, solo rsync dà questo problema?
<attempt> evita di avere cartelle nel cui nome ci sono spazi.
<pdor> si da thunar riesco a fare quello che volgio
<pdor> adesso che l'ho fatto rivisitare da gpartde
<pdor> gparted
<pdor> il primo errore che da' e' setting time
<enzotib> pdor: rsync è vecchio come il mondo, e non ha bachi significativi, quindi il problema è tra la sedia e la tastiera :)
<pdor> enzotib: rsync -r -t --delete -l /media/doc/musica/ /media/16GB/Music/ mi dice cosi' http://paste.ubuntu.com/898227/
<pdor> sempre read only
<pdor> e cmq io puo' trovare bug:)
<pdor> se ci sono lio becco io
<enzotib> pdor: hai detto thunar?
<pdor> si
<pdor> da thunar posso cambiare quelo che volgio
<pdor> anche dal nokia
<enzotib> thunar lanciato normalmente o come root?
<pdor> normalmente
<enzotib> e rsync lanciato normalmente o come root?
<pdor> nono
<pdor> riformulo
<pdor> sono comparsi lucchetti adesso
<pdor> uff prima potevo
<pdor> ok neanche da thunar posso esrtirla
<pdor> gestirla .. a parte una cartella che invece
<pdor> mi prende per il culo...prima diceva nessun permesso e potevo scrivere...adesso dice tutti i permessi e non posso
<pdor> enzotib: appena faccio partire grsync sulle cartelle (a cui potevo accedere) compare il lucchetto
<pdor> e il primo errore e' failed to set time
<imanoob> sera
<Giuseppe_> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu e adesso ho sia vista che ubuntu sullo stesso pc ma ho due problemi: non ho come opzione la lingua italiana e non riesco a connettermi con il wireless (mi dice wireless network device not ready). Qualcuno sa darmi una mano soprattutto per la connessione wireless ?? PS: adesso sono su ubuntu e sono collegato tramite cavo. grazie
<Carlin0> Giuseppe_, dai nel terminale questo comando → lspci e metti ciò che esce nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<esulu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-25
<go^> Ragazzi come si può 'gestire' l'ipad con ubuntu? Qualche consiglio?
<carlo> ciao a tutti!!! c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Cristian> :-)
<cri> giorno
<cri> olaz
<capdelpozzo> buona domenica a tutti!
<capdelpozzo> da neofita di linux cerco un tutor per avere informazioni
<capdelpozzo> rettifica
<capdelpozzo> non ho la più pallida idea
<capdelpozzo> di come sia apparsa la dizione "insegnante delle nazioni unite"
<capdelpozzo> la tastiera è autonoma
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<capdelpozzo> sBuona Domenica a te
<capdelpozzo> sono entrato 5 minuti prima di te
<capdelpozzo> è sono nuovo
<capdelpozzo> puoi darmi qualche dritta?
<massimo18> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<capdelpozzo> Uaho!
<capdelpozzo> Sono passato da poco a linux per recuperare alcuni net book dichiarati da buttare e ho delle oggettive difficoltà a comprendee l'architettura del os in più ho dei problemi specifici con le apparechiature
<capdelpozzo> una di queste è l'aspire che stò utilizzando che non carica la batteria
<massimo18> capdelpozzo, questo canale è di supporto per ubuntu non per problemi hardware
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<capdelpozzo> grazie ma supporto hardware?
<massimo18> qui solo supporto ubuntu
<enzotib> a meno che il problema hardware sia in qualche modo dovuto ad ubuntu
<enzotib> buondì massimo18
<massimo18> ciao enzotib
<capdelpozzo> ho il sospetto che non riconosca la batteria
<massimo18> ?
<enzotib> capdelpozzo: ma che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<capdelpozzo> lubuntu 11
<enzotib> 11.04 o 11.10?
<capdelpozzo> 11,10
<enzotib> capdelpozzo: find /proc/acpi/battery/
<enzotib> !pastebin | capdelpozzo
<ubot-it> capdelpozzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<capdelpozzo> ok
<capdelpozzo> file o direttory inesistente
<capdelpozzo> file o directory inesistente
<capdelpozzo> non lo trova
<enzotib> capdelpozzo: sudo apt-get install acpi
<capdelpozzo> scusate ma come mai scrive con le maiuscole?
<lucalbero> salve a tutti ho installato ubuntu 11.10 desktop 64bit sul mio portatile e non riconosce ne il wifi che la scheda di rete ethernet?
<esulu> lucalbero: dai un ifconfig in terminale e pasta qui output please
<esulu> lucalbero: dai anche in terminale un lspci e pasta il risultato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<esulu> giorno jester-
<esulu> tt bene?
<jester-> cià esulu, tutto bene e te?
<esulu> dai non mi lamento
<esulu> vala dormo poco ma per il resto va bene
<esulu> jester-: gia che ci sono ti faccio una domanda
<esulu> posso?!
<jester-> certo
<esulu> !rete
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rete'
<esulu> allora la lista di comandi da dare in chan
<esulu> per avere i link importanti
<esulu> del wiki ubuntu qui in chan dove lo posso trovare
<esulu> per dare supporto
<jester-> spe
<jester-> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<jester-> esulu: stiamo aggirnando perchè ci sono link che non funzano piu, quindi una decina di link potrebbero non andare
<esulu> ah perfetto
<esulu> prima avevo bisogno del link per la configurazione di rete
<esulu> me dare ad una persona
<esulu> ecoc perche te lo chiesto mentre sei entrato
<esulu> in chan
<esulu> jester-: ti è mai capitaot di modifcare
<esulu> la voce di input sul skype
<esulu> ?
<jester-> cioè?
<esulu> cambiare la tonalita della tua voce
<esulu> quando fai della conversazione via skype
<esulu> http://geekitaly.com/cambiare-voce-skyoe/
<jester-> mai capitato
<esulu> me ne sono reso conto che per ubuntu non c'e' niente
<esulu> che possa fare questo
<ottobit> buongiorno
<AlexTux> Konnichiwa :D
<BetaBrain> buona domenica a tutti
<esulu> anche a te
<Cristian> ciao
<pac> Buon pomeriggio!
<devidino> Salve dovrei installare il modulo oxygen-gt dai repo mi dice pacchetto non trovato
<Cristian> ragazzi qualcuno ha istallato oxygen-trasparent
<Carlin0> !info oxygen-trasparent
<ubot-it> Package oxygen-trasparent does not exist in oneiric
<Carlin0> Cristian, non è roba ufficiale ....
<Cristian> emmm lo so
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<knoppix> Avrei una domanda su una distribuzione
<sandrinux> knoppix, se è ubuntu credo che puoi chiedere qui, se qualcuno sa risponderà.
<sandrinux> se è la tua omonima non è il posto giusto :-)
<knoppix> Riguarda anche Ubuntu
<knoppix> Ho provato la 11.10 sul mio pc vecchio su virtual box mi parte poi si blocca,però ho provato una distr.Delf funziona e su base della 11.10 come e possibile
<sandrinux> knoppix, non ho la risposta, ma perchè provarla con virtualbox? Prova a farla partire in versione live da CD. Così sei sicuro che l'hardware "vero" del tuo PC è supportato.
<sandrinux> oppure non vuoi veramente installarla, ma solo fare una prova?
<Carlin0> knoppix, se vuoi provare ubuntu sul tuo pc falla girare da live cd
<Carlin0> VBox lascia il tempo che trova
<sandrinux> ecco appunto
<AlexTux> condordo
<knoppix> farla girare live da virtualbox e farla girare live da boot
<sandrinux> live da boot
<sandrinux> deve poter accedere alle risorse vere del tuo PC, non a quelle "virtuali" simulate sa Vbox.
<knoppix> Si dai invece da installarla live da cd
<Carlin0> ma non su vbox sul pc
<knoppix> Se mi si blocca tutto perche in pc non c'è la fà
<Carlin0> knoppix, hai già provato ?
<knoppix> Si ma dal virtualbox mi parte poi si blocca
<Carlin0> knoppix, se capisci l'italiano rileggi ciò che ho scritto , se non lo capisci non so che dirti
<sandrinux> virtualbox è virtualbox, il PC è un'altra cosa.
<knoppix> Ok adesso stacco poi provo poi vi so dire...ok
<Badula> msg NickServ identify suballadore
<knoppix_> Non mi va in tutti i sensi parte  lingua italiano invio...poi si blocca
<knoppix_> Bo non capisco la battuta a cosa si riferisce
<pac> buonasera
<pac> ho creato dei file pdf sul pc fisso e poi li ho copiati su una chiavetta usb volevo aprili con il portatile ma sulle icone sono apparsi dei lucchetti. Consigli?
<pac> i lucchetti sono spariti così come sono arrivati e naturalmente non ci crederete ma io non ho fatto niente!
<pac> questa guida è valida per 11.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<K99Brain> pac, non è testata per 11.10 ma forse è valida lo stesso
<K99Brain> pac, da provare
<pac> K99Brain: con l'esperienza che mi ritrovo forse è meglio non rischiare però la devo pur trovare una soluzione
<carmelo_> salve
<pac> ciao
<carmelo_> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu. potete spiegarmi meglio come funziona questa chat? e come si registra il nick, non l'ho ben capito.
<gunsmasch> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | gunsmasch
<ubot-it> gunsmasch: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gunsmasch> come si registra il nickname?
<jester-> !registrazone | gunsmasch
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'registrazone'
<jester-> !registrazione | gunsmasch
<ubot-it> gunsmasch: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gunsmasch> ciao pac
<pac> ciao
<gunsmasch> non sembra molto movimentato.
<jester-> cosa
<gunsmasch> mi riferisco a questa chat. Mi scuso anticipatamente, la prima volta che la uso!
<jester-> gunsmasch: non è una chat ma un chan di assistenza tecnica sul sistema operativo linux ubuntu
<jester-> se nessuno ha bisogno non c'è traffico
<gunsmasch> capito jester- ! io ho letto la guida per poter registrare il mio nick, ma non ho capito la parte: "Digitare dal programma in uso: "
<jester-> gunsmasch: cioè il programma/applicazone che stai usando adesso per irc
<jester-> li dove sti scrivendo adesso devi fare
<jester-> stai*
<gunsmasch> jester- devo inserire il comando nella barra in cui scrivo?
<jester-> eh
<gunsmasch> dopo cosa mi dovrebbe apparire?
<jester-> se accetta non da errore e dvi rispondere alla mai entro 24 ore o viene annullata
<gunsmasch> capito grazie mille
<gigirock> ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jester-> aloha gigirock
<gunsmasch> jester- devo inserire sia password che mail qui nella barra e poi dare invio?!
<jester-> gunsmasch:  /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email
<martino> ciao
<martino> dovrei mettere cpture one sul mio ubuntu
<jester-> gunsmasch: naturalmente con la pass che sceglierai e  una mail non farlocca
<martino> qualcuno mi darebbe la stringa di comando gentilmente
<martino> Capture One
<jester-> !info cpture
<ubot-it> Package cpture does not exist in oneiric
<gunsmasch> jester- capito grazie e scusa la lentezza nel capire, ma è un ambiente completamente nuovo
<jester-> martino: cpture sarebbe?
<martino> capture one ,scusa l'errore
<jester-> !info capture
<ubot-it> Package capture does not exist in oneiric
<jester-> !info captureone
<ubot-it> Package captureone does not exist in oneiric
<jester-> martino:  non sembra essere una app da repo
<martino> grazie jester-
<martino> jester- guarda qui : http://www.nikonclub.it/forum/Software_Linux_Per_Individuare_Il_Fuoco_Nelle_Fotografie-t263398.html
<gunsmasch> jester- : ho fatto e mi è spuntato un messaggio contente la mail usata e la password. adesso devo confermare per completare il procedimento e basta? p.s. il messaggio con la password è visibile solo da me?
<gigirock> bye
<jester-> martino: cerca capture in sotfware center, se non c'è devi trovare il .deb per installarlo
<jester-> gunsmasch: certo che è visibile solo da te, poi leggi la guida che ti devi autenticare
<gunsmasch> jester- : ho risposto alla mail, in pratica mi diceva di incollare un comando e dopo averlo fatto mi è spuntato un messaggio con l'avvenuta verifica. Grazie per il tuo aiuto
<jester-> de nada
<jester-> gunsmasch: che client usi per irc
<gunsmasch> jester- : sto utilizzando XChat su 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<jester-> !xchat | gunsmasch guarda come settare xchat
<ubot-it> gunsmasch guarda come settare xchat: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<gunsmasch> jester- : ok, adesso leggo. Grazie.
<gunsmasch> jester- : ho letto come impostare XChat.
<gunsmasch> jester- : una domanda. ho impostato la password. Una volta chiuso XChat, e quindi disconnesso, al prossimo riavvio mi chiederà un autenticazione?
<jester-> gunsmasch: se hai messo la pass nelle ompostazioni server si arrangia da sola ad autenticare
<gunsmasch> jester- : poco fa sono uscito e rientrato, ma adesso che ci faccio caso sono rimasti visibili i messaggi della mia registrazione (mail e pass.) non saranno visibili pure agli altri utenti?!
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> gunsmasch: soo visibili solo a te
<gunsmasch> jester- : ok, capito.
<gunsmasch> jester- : sei da molto tempo un utente ubuntu?
<jester-> gunsmasch: qualche anno
<gunsmasch> jester- : capito, io lo utilizzo da qualche mese, però sono perplesso per quanto riguarda la 11.10 non mi è piaciuta molto ho preferito la 11.04!  Tu che ne pensi?
<jester-> gunsmasch: va bene quello che sposa le tue esigenze
<gunsmasch> jester- : Si effettivamente hai ragione. Tu che versione utilizzi, se posso chiedere..
<jester-> 11.10 kubuntu
<jester-> stesso os con sistrema grafico diverso kde
<gunsmasch> jester- : kde è migliore di gnome?
<jester-> de gustibus
<gunsmasch> jester- : capito
<Cristian> ciao
<gunsmasch> ciao Cristian
<Carlitos_> ciao a tutti!!!
<Carlitos_> c'è qualcuno on line?
<bodhibob> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sergio__> sapreste dirmi come faccio a lanciare il programma della chiavetta 3 che ho già installato?
<jester-> sergio__: hai installato un .deb?
<sergio__> ho installato il software presente sulla chiavetta, ed il programma si é aperto, poi ho barrato il check per farlo partire in automatico, ho riavviato e non vedo l'icona
<sergio__> ho lanciato ./install_linux
<sergio__> é uno sccript
<sergio__> script
<sergio__> quindi la chiavetta mi viene rilevata, devo solo trovare come lanciarlo...
<jester-> sergio__:  devi prima dare i permessi di esecuzione con: chmod +x nomefile , poi lanciarlo con ./nomefile
<sergio__> avevo seguito una guida per installarlo
<sergio__> e si é installato correttamente
<jester-> sergio__: il sistema non te la riconosce?
<sergio__> si la riconosce, prima di riavviare il pc vedeva anche segnale pieno dal programma della 3, devo solo riuscire ad avviare il programma, non ho l'icona per lanciarlo e non si é avviato automaticamente
<jester-> sergio__:  rimane da cpaire se hai installato un driver o altro
<sergio__> era uno script, nel log vedevo la cartella bin, ma non ho fatto caso a cosa ha fatto
<sergio__> però la 3 poteva far comparire un'icona, costava poco............
<jester-> sergio__: fa vedere il link che hai seguito
<sergio__> ho tolto e rimesso la chiavetta ed é comparsa la scritta rilevamento dispositivo in corso... e poi niente più
<jester-> se uno script da eseguire è un conto, se un driver un altro
<sergio__> ho nell'avvio automatico la seguente voce
<sergio__> Huawei  AutoRun
<sergio__> comando:   xhost +
<sergio__> quando lancio da shell questo comando dice:   access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Carlitos_> Ho scaricato la versione DVD da 64x dell'ultima versione di ubuntu, c'è un modo per installarla via chiavetta senza caricarla su un dvd?
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> Carlitos_: logico che ti serve una chiavettta piuttosto capiemte
<sergio__> ho messo lo script che ho lanciato su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/899450/
<Carlitos_> si si di chiavette in casa  ne ho in abbondanza!! XD grazie
<jester-> sergio__:  non sembra un driver,  nell'icona network in alto non compare la key?
<sergio__> intendi come risorsa del pc?
<jester-> intendo nella barra in alto a sinistra
<jester-> cioè a destra
<jester-> clicca il network
<sergio__> io l'ho a sinistra ho ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> sta li dentro se riconosciuta
<jester-> a sinistra ci sono i menu se hai gnome
<jester-> cosa hai a destra
<sergio__> su banda larga c'é 3
<jester-> allora la riconosce,  aggiungi la connessione
<sergio__> ma ho già la connessione
<sergio__> ma non posso fare : connetti
<jester-> sergio__: poi clicchi l'icona netweork in alto a destra e connetti
<jester-> sergio__: secondo me andava senza  lo script
<jester-> come hai detto che si chiama il servizio che hai installato?
<sergio__> anche senza installare il programma c'era dentro banda largas
<sergio__> ma non so come avviarlo, non esiste la funzione right click da banda larga
<jester-> sergio__: allora bastava fare la connessione seguendo il wizard
<jester-> sergio__:  e 4 compare nella tray o no
<sergio__> avevo fatto il wizard ed impostato 3, ma non so come avviare la connessione
<sergio__> se faccio doppio click ci sono le proprietà non c'è scritto connetti
<sergio__> tasto destro non fa nulla, ma nemmeno per la connessione lan non esiste il tasto destro
<jester-> sergio__: e 5 compare o no nell'icona connessini inalto a destra?
<sergio__> ho solo la rete via cavo
<jester-> sergio__: vai in configurazioni rete cancellala e rifa il wizard
<sergio__> non ci sono anomalie, devo soltanto riuscire ad attivare la connessione quando mi serve
<sergio__> ma perché devo cancellarla che la vedo?
<sergio__> non capisco
<sergio__> la vedo dentro il tab banda larga mobile
<jester-> sergio__: delete
<jester-> e poi aggiungi
<sergio__> rimossa e reinserita, e adesso?
<jester-> guarda se compare
<sergio__> é come prima
<sergio__> la vedo dentro il tab della connessione banda larga
<jester-> sergio__: riesegui lo script
<jester-> e pace
<sergio__> se rilancio l'installazione vede che é già installato e non fa nulla
<jester-> sergio__: sovrascrive
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<jester-> sergio__:  dammi il link della guida
<jester-> o non capisco cosa hai installato
<sergio__> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/09/07/ubuntu-configurare-ed-utilizzare-la-internet-key-huawei-e173-h3g/
<sergio__> ubuntu é bello, ma quando qualcosa non va é un inferno
<jester-> sergio__:  cosa hai scricato
<jester-> scaricato
<sergio__> non ho scaritato nulla, il programma é dentro la chiavetta 3 che ho copiato sulla scrivania
<jester-> sergio__:  come hai detto che si chiama il servizio in avvio?
<sergio__> huawei autorun ed il comando é xhost +
<jester-> sergio__: sudo xhost
<sergio__> l'ho dato già prima e l'output é:  xhost +
<sergio__> scusate é: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<jester-> guarda se c'è nell'icona
<jester-> sergio__: staccala e riattaccala dopo 5 secondi, poi posta ilrisultato di dmesg | tail
<sergio__> subito dopo averla ricollegata ho avuto questo output:
<sergio__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/899494/
<sergio__> adesso vedo invece questo output:
<sergio__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/899497/
<jester-> sergio__:  la caga come storage
<jester-> scommetto che la 11.10 la rileva.  prova con la live della 11.10
<sergio__> ma appena installato il software si era aperto il programma della 3 e vedevo anche il segnale massimo
<sergio__> ma la 11.10 non la metterò mai
<jester-> vedi un po te
<sergio__> l'avevo messa facendo l'upgrade dalla 10.04 in poi e mi trovavo malissimo
<sergio__> prima di tutto utilizza molta più ram, poi non gestiva bene l'interfaccia grafica, era totalmente instabile
<jester-> facendo 3 passaggi?
<sergio__> così ho tolto tutto, resettato e reinstallato la 10.04
<jester-> la 10.04 corrisponde a ragazza sugli 80 anni
<sergio__> si in 3 passaggi, perché già passando alla 10.10 avevo problemi di grafica e non riuscivo a fare quasi nulla
<sergio__> ma la 10.04 funziona ed é stabile
<sergio__> non si blocca mai
<sergio__> e non utilizza troppa ram
<sergio__> la 11.04 l'ho provata anche con xfce e faceva schifo
<sergio__> scusa la 11.10
<jester-> sergio__: se fai intallazione pulita la 11,10 è ottima e piu che stabile, a provare la live non ti costa niente, sarebbe come dire che  tengo win98 prechè è tabile
<sergio__> ma quello che sembra strano é che appena ho installato il programma la vedeva correttamente, ho provato solo a riavviare per vedere se mi lanciava l'applicativo in automatico
<sergio__> ma a reinstallare tutto impiego 1 giorno, preferisco far avviare lo schifoso windows 7 nell'altra partizione, che vede la chiavetta senza problemi
<jester-> sergio__: provato a riavviare con la key colegata? e direttamente a una usb non a un hub
<sergio__> diretta, si già riavviato con
<jester-> sergio__: guarda un /usr/bin se c'è un eseguibile che richiama alla 3
<jester-> o alla auei
<sergio__> ho cercato con grep ma trova troppe scritte con il 3
<jester-> sergio__: e installa modem-switcher
<sergio__> da dove lo installo?
<jester-> spulcia la cartella
<sergio__> scusa ma quale?
<jester->  /usr/bin  è li che ci sono gli eseguibili
<sergio__> pensavo fosse una cartella
<jester-> o nella cartella del driver lancia qualche eseguibile, dovrebbe esserci quello della gui
<sergio__> non c'é
<sergio__> non c'é la parola modem
<jester-> dove
<sergio__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/899517/
<jester-> sergio__:  non c'è un readme o un file install nella cartella dei driver ?
<sergio__> si ma dice di installare diversamente
<sergio__> ed é in inglese, quindi non fatto da 3
<jester-> sergio__: installa modem-switcher
<jester-> sergio__:  ad andare a guardare nella /usr/bin con pazienza è troppo?
<sergio__> scusa ma sono li dentro
<sergio__> e con grep non trovo quanto richiesto
<jester-> sergio__: vacci col file manager
<sergio__> scusa ma cosa cambia se lo faccio da shell o da file manager?
<jester-> eh grep | labionda e poi era mora
<sergio__> non c'é
<sergio__> scusa ma abbandono
<sergio__> grazie lo stesso
<Carlo> Buona sera a tutti, volevo installare ho scaricato l'ultimva versione DVD di ubuntu x64 e volevo installarla sul mio pc........dato che non ho a portata di mano un DVD vuoto volevo installarla attraverso una chiavetta USB..........prima mi è stata data questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb ma è x chi utilizza ubuntu, mentre io adesso sto utilizzando win 7
<bodhibob> Carlo, cerca unebootin con google
<Carlo> è una applicazione?
<sandrinux> Carlo, sì e c'è anche per win
<bodhibob> si leggi sulla pagina dove si scarica come si usa
<Carlo> grazie, lo sto scaricando adesso......dovrei farcela ma se ho problemi vi chiedo!! :) :)
<Carlo> io ho scaricato la versione 11.10Desktop DVD - amd64.......nel programma bisogna scegliere tra: Live - HD Media - Net Install........quale scelgo?
<bodhibob> devi scegliere il file della iso che hai scaricato
<Demian> salve
<gunsmasch> salve a tutti. qualcuno sa come gestire una internet key (sms soprattutto) su ubuntu
<gunsmasch> mi servirebbe soprattutto poter leggere gli sms, ad esempio quelli per il rinnovo della mia promozione e delle eventuali ricariche. Grazie anticipatamente
<gunsmasch>  vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la vostra disponibilità. Fatemi sapere al più presto.
<Guest61494> ciao a tutti ciao jester-
<Guest61494> chi mi puo aiutare ho attivato kubuntu 11.10 come posso attivare i sfondi animati ? aiuto
<Guest61494> su ubuntu li avevo qui non girano i stessi programmi
<gunsmasch> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<Guest61494> che ti he successo <gunsmasch>
<gunsmasch> vorrei poter gestire la mia internet key (Vodafone) su ubuntu 11.04! Il problema non riguarda la connessione dati... ho già impostato APN e tutto il resto. Vorrei poter gestire gli sms, per poter controllare il rinnovo delle promozioni e delle eventuali ricariche.
<Guest61494> devi contattare il tuo gestore mi sa
<Guest61494> e un opzione a pagamento
<gunsmasch> in che senso a pagamento? Su windows il tutto era gestito da un applicazione che si installava al primo inserimento della chiavetta. Perchè dovrei pagare?
<Acarus> gunsmasch: hai provato http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=396992.msg3086265
<gunsmasch> Acarus : Adesso guardo, grazie ti faccio sapere!
<diego> ciao
<diego> cosa posso fare per far partire sta benedetta ibernazione / sospensione?
<gunsmasch>  Acarus: Ho risolto grazie al tuo link. Grazie mille!
<Guest61494> sfondi animati su kubuntu
<Guest61494> si possono avere sfondi animati su kubuntu 11.10
<Guest61494> chi di voi puo aiutarmi
<Guest61494> possibile che nessuno ha sfondi animati
<diego> ambarabaccicicò
<gunsmasch> Guest61494 : io ho trovato questo. Potrebbe fare al caso tuo magari http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=150310.msg995080
<Guest61494> e x me gunsmasch
<gunsmasch>  Guest61494 : si, esattamente!
<Guest61494> ma parla di ubuntu vabbene lo stesso anche x kubuntu
<gunsmasch> non credo la differenza sia molta. Posso anche sbagliarmi. In ogni caso dai un'occhiata
<simonlab> ciao
<simonlab> ragazzi
<simonlab> =)
<simonlab> volevo chiedere a qualcuno se ha già scaricato la nuova distro di ubuntu 12.04 lt?
<simonlab> e se avete riscontrato problemi come alcuni bug! tipo schermate di errore in certi momenti di utilizzo
<gunsmasch> non l'ho ancora provato
<simonlab> ok!
<simonlab> poi volevo chiedere un'altra cosa la chat, presente ormai anche nelle precedenti distro!
<simonlab> come funziona
<simonlab> ho letto che c'è una parte dove ricerca le persone nelle vicinanze...
<simonlab> poi ci sono i vari stati: in linea,occupato ecc
<simonlab> empathy
<gunsmasch> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-18
<glpiana> ola
<mettilainbuca> buon giorno a tutti... qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con wake on lan /wan?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | mettilainbuca
<ubot-it> mettilainbuca: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<GOMINOR> ciao
<GOMINOR> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao GOMINOR
<GOMINOR> senti non sono riuscito a risolvere
<GOMINOR> quel problema
<GOMINOR> quindi ho messo su dvd pear os
<GOMINOR> 6
<a7x> "quel problema", spiega anche agli altri non presenti al momento
<GOMINOR> ok
<akis24> giorno
<GOMINOR> Se avvio il PC con Ubuntu 12.04 ad un cero punto mi esce una finestrella con un punto esclamativo.Nella finestrella c'è scritto: The sistem is running in low-graphics mode  Your screen,graphics card , and input device settings could not be detected correctly.You will need to configure yourself.
<GOMINOR> Faccio OK e poi seleziono il ripristino automatico.Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le impostazioni di default oppure con le impostazioni di un precedente backup. Qualunque delle due possibilità selezioni premndo ok mi esce sempre la stessa finestrella. Cosa faccio? Ho il computer in dual boot e Windows và correttamente.
<a7x> e che scheda grafica hai? pc preassemblato, se sì quale?
<GOMINOR> adesso non voglio risolvere quel problema
<glpiana> a7x, avendo lui ormai installato altro os come pensiamo di risolvere? :)
<GOMINOR> ma fare una domando
<a7x> glpiana, bon
<GOMINOR> allora ho provato pear os 6 su dvd
<glpiana> !chat | GOMINOR
<ubot-it> GOMINOR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GOMINOR> e mi trovo abbastanza bene
<Lacky> ciao
<Lacky> qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile istallare ubuntu su un imac con processore intel?
<Lacky> ??
<glpiana> Lacky, non ho esperienza di mac, ma vedo che c'è una iso dedicata: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<a7x> si può Lacky
<a7x> con difficoltà.
<Lacky> quindi non basta la versione 64bit e bootcampo?
<Lacky> bootcamp?
<a7x> ci sono tanti modi, non so qual'è supportato
<a7x> io usai refit mi pare, senza bootcamp, ma fu un inferno
<Lacky> ma bootcamp prepara una partizione per l'installazione esclusiva di windows o è una partizione "generica"?
<a7x> è generica, come la intendi tu
<a7x> ma far partire linux da là è tutt'altro che facile
<a7x> ti consiglio di fare una buona ricerca su google, e vedere se c'è un modo comodo per uscirsene, e preparati con dei CD, perché con la USB ti incasini di più
<Lacky> ho visto il bootloader refit di cui parlavi tu
<Lacky> non sembra difficilissimo
<Lacky> ma una volta abilitato refit, si può rimuovere e far tornare tutto com'era?
<gominor> ciao sono con pear os 6
<gominor> in live
<glpiana> !chat | gominor
<ubot-it> gominor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DirtyJobs> ciao ho un problema: il laptop quando la batteria è scarsa va in sospensione ok? bene il mio fa un loop infinito di sospensione>sveglia>sospensione>sveglia....powerout
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, prova a postare il dmesg
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, oppure il syslog
<DirtyJobs> allora devo aspettare che lo faccia
<DirtyJobs> fra l'altro ho la batteria scarsa
<DirtyJobs> ora si metterà
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, posta il syslog
<DirtyJobs> si ma ti ho detto
<DirtyJobs> è una vita che non lo fa
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<DirtyJobs> perchè l'attacco prima
<cristian_c> lol
<DirtyJobs> io gli faccio fare 2 giri e poi salvo il syslog
<DirtyJobs> mi dici come si fa intanto?
<cristian_c> cosa?
<DirtyJobs> a salvare il syslog
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, è già salvato
<cristian_c> si salva automaticamente
<cristian_c> non è temporaneo, o almeno ha una lunga dirata
<cristian_c> *durata
<DirtyJobs> dove lo trovo
<DirtyJobs> che ora ha fatto un paio di giri
<cristian_c> in /var/log/
<DirtyJobs> ce ne sono 7
<DirtyJobs> alcuni compressi
<DirtyJobs> asp che vedo
<DirtyJobs> forse è l'ultim
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quello non compresso è l'ultimo
<DirtyJobs> ok
<DirtyJobs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DirtyJobs> ti metto gli ultimi minuti
<DirtyJobs> ieri non ha senso metterlo
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, pastebin
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625069/
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, sto guardando
<DirtyJobs> si, si, non ci ho capito niente, in pratica a un certo punto si risveglia e punto
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [High,Fix released]
<Luca_G> buon giorno a tutti ,  non riesco a installere un programma non trova la cartella Home
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, fai una prova
<Michele> Salve
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Luca_G
<ubot-it> Luca_G: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Luca_G> ubuntu 12.10.3 non vede la chiavetta tim 201
<Michele> Sto installando ubuntu 12.10 su pc amd 64, ho scaricato la iso dal vostro sito
<cristian_c> Luca_G, mi pare tu l'avessi già chiesto. Come la tastiera
<DirtyJobs> cristia
<Luca_G> la tastiera ho risolto dopo varie peripezie
<DirtyJobs> dimme
<cristian_c> Michele, beh, non è 'nostro' :D
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, come sei connesso?
<Michele> Non riesco a ripartizionare
<cristian_c> Michele, spiega esattamente cosa devi fare
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c wifi con la broadcom che fa casino quella che lagga ogni tanto
<Michele> Mi ha trovato 2 partizioni
<cristian_c> Luca_G, eh, se mi avessi ascoltato, magari risolvevi prima... :D
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, ah, ecco
<Luca_G> non sono molto pratico di Ubuntu, però mi piacerebbe imparare
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, prova a disattivare il wifi e a restare connesso in ethernet
<cristian_c> Michele, e quindi?
<Luca_G> anzi se mi consigliare un buon testo
<Michele> Dovrei ridimensionare sda2 e affiancare ubuntu a windows
<cristian_c> Luca_G, il wiki ad esempio (e ascoltare gli altri :P)
<Michele> Non so come fare
<cristian_c> Michele, cosa c'è in sda2?
<DirtyJobs> cristia al momento non ho la possibilità ma appena posso provo e poi ti faccio sapere
<DirtyJobs> grazie
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, una volta che sei in ethernet, ripeti il test
<Michele> Una partizione ntfs con windows 7
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, e vedi se va in loop anche in questo caso
<Luca_G> ascolto sempre con interesse che sa più di me, ma se non si conosce il linguaggio si fa fatica a capire
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, ovviamente con il wifi completamente disattivato
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, come interfaccia intendo, va proprio spenta
<cristian_c> Michele, quindi in sda2 hai windows 7?
<Michele> Se la seleziono e faccio installa mi cancella tutto winzozz?
<Michele> Si esatto
<cristian_c> Luca_G, più che altro ti avevo dato consigli e fatto domande, ma non hai per niente ascoltato (letto)
<cristian_c> Michele, dipende
<cristian_c> Michele, c'è l'opzione installa accanto a windows
<cristian_c> Michele, ma puoi partizionare manualmente
<Michele> Non mi è ancora comparsa
<cristian_c> Michele, quanto spazio occupa la partizione, qanto è grande il disco?
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca_G> quando i termini sono poco conosciuti e come girare in una casa con gli occhi bendati, quindi chiedo pazienza
<Michele> Alla schermata precedente avevo rimuovi windows oppure altro e ho scelto altro, poi è comparsa la schermata delle partizioni
<Michele> La partizione e 80gb
<cristian_c> Luca_G, ma si richiede anche che uno non parli a vuoto (scriva)
<cristian_c> perché l'altro non risponde neanche
<cristian_c> Michele, probabilmente la partizione di windows occupa tutto il disco
<cristian_c> Michele, il disco è 80 GB
<cristian_c> ?
<Michele> E come si fa?
<Michele> Si
<Luca_G> io conosco molte altre cose di informatica, es uso di programmi specifici e quando dò il mio supporto mi collego direttamente nel pc in remoto e in due minuti risolvo
<Michele> Esatto
<Michele> Il disco è da 80
<cristian_c> Michele, vedi da windows quanto ti permette di ridimensionarla
<Luca_G> per me Ubunti (linux) è un linguaggio nuovo
<Michele> E come si fa?
<cristian_c> Luca_G, non ha attinenza con ciò che ho scritto
<Luca_G> dimmi cosa vuoi sapere
<cristian_c> Michele, c'è una guida sul wiki che ti linko
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> Luca_G, sta chiavetta della tim, ti viene visualizzata come fosse una chiavetta dati usb?
<Michele> Ok
<cristian_c> Luca_G, beh, sulla tastiera ormai hai risolto. Hai provato a usare cd per entrare nella cartella della tim onda 201?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sul web è scritto di lanciare lo script install con sudo
<Luca_G> la vede come se fosse in un disco
<Luca_G> e all'interno ci sono dei programmi per installarla su linux, mac e windous
<Luca_G> il programma l'ho riportato sulla cartella home dove è stata scompattata
<Luca_G> adesso ti scrivo cosa appare sul terminale
<glpiana> Luca_G, perfetto. anzitutto copia i file o la directory relativi a linux sul desktop
<cristian_c> Michele, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<cristian_c> glpiana, è quello che gli acveva detto anche jester
<cristian_c> *aveva
<Michele> Grazie ci provo
<Michele> Ciao
<glpiana> cristian_c, grazie a numerose ripetizioni ho già inteso che gli si è già detto cosa fare. possiamo comunque superare questo scoglio e cercare di capire se si riesce ad aiutarlo?
<Luca_G> Appare Check for root - failed ***Please retry as root user
<glpiana> Luca_G, con ordine per cortesia
<glpiana> Luca_G, quello esce facendo cosa?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sicuro
<Luca_G> i file di installa zione sono due e sono nella cartte Home : Chiavetta_internet_TM201"n e l'altro install.sh io clicco su Install.sh essendo un file eseguibile appare la maschera Esegui dal terminale e si avvia
<glpiana> Luca_G, oki, non devi cliccarci sopra perchè ti servono i privilegi di amministratore
<glpiana> Luca_G, apri un terminale anzitutto
<Luca_G> ok
<glpiana> Luca_G, dammi 2 minuti
<Luca_G> grazie
<glpiana> Luca_G, rieccomi
<glpiana> dicevamo, hai aperto il temrinale, giusto?
<Luca_G> si
<glpiana> Luca_G, dimmi dove hai copiato il file install.sh
<Luca_G> nella cartella home
<glpiana> Luca_G, scrivi: ls install.sh                e dimmi se ti elenca il file
<Luca_G> mi dice impossibile accedere a install.sh file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Luca_G, oki, allora non hai copiato i file nella home
<glpiana> Luca_G, oppure il file install.sh è dentro a una directory
<Luca_G> per capire
<Luca_G> ci sono due cartelle home una è all'interno di file system
<Luca_G> quale dei due
<glpiana> Luca_G, non è che li hai copiati sul desktop?
<Luca_G> no
<Luca_G> li sposto sul desktop?
<glpiana> Luca_G, il file si chiama install.sh con la i minuscola?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Luca_G> esatto
<filippo> buon giorno, ho bisogno di capire come ripristinare le funzionalità della scheda grafica
<glpiana> Luca_G, scrivi: ls               e dimmi se vedi il file in questione
<cristian_c> filippo, perché? Hai fatto qualcosa?
<glpiana> filippo, spiega meglio
<Luca_G> si lo vede
<glpiana> Luca_G, allora prima hai scritto male il comando, altrimenti lo avrebbe visto. scrivi: sudo install .sh
<filippo> da un po' trovo che su internet i giochi in flash non si vedono bene
<cristian_c> filippo, e quindi?
<Luca_G> mi dice: manca l'operando per il file di destinazione dopo ".sh"
<glpiana> Luca_G, copia tutto, compreso il comando che hai dato e mettilo su pastebin. segui le indicazioni di ubot-it
<glpiana> !paste | Luca_G
<ubot-it> Luca_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> da sempre questo pc ogni volta che installavo ilSO mi trovava i driver proprietari ma da un po' no
<cristian_c> filippo, e quindi?
<glpiana> filippo, scheda video ati?
<filippo> io sono impegnato con dei programmi di grafica ed avrei bisogno di avere la scheda grafica al meglio delle sue qualità
<filippo> si ati
<cristian_c> filippo, modello scheda
<davegarath> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda su Uniity, non riesco a configurare le titlebar per avere il roll up delle finestre al doppio click. Ho sgooglato un po' ma non riesco a capire cosa devo settare
<glpiana> filippo, nelle ultime versioni i driver proprietari ati non supportano più le shcede più vecchie
<filippo> io non sono molto pratico di driver e non so come controllare e ovviare
<glpiana> filippo, per vedere il modello della scheda scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<filippo> glpiana, "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)"
<cristian_c> filippo, hai fatto qualcosa in particolare?
<glpiana> filippo, e che versione di ubuntu hai?
<filippo> glpiana, 12.04 cristian_c no, non credo
<glpiana> filippo, scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon
<glpiana> davegarath, credo che quelle impostazioni stiano in compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> !ccsm | davegarath
<ubot-it> davegarath: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<filippo> glpiana, come posto il codice sulla chat?
<glpiana> !paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca_G> fatto
<davegarath> glpiana, ho cercato un po in ccsm ho trovato un opzione per lo shade associato al key bind alt+super+s
<glpiana> Luca_G, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> ma non trovo il modo di associarlo al doppio click sulla titlebar
<filippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625189/
<glpiana> davegarath, non ho unity per cui non posso cercare l'opzione corretta.
<Luca_G> questo non la capisco
<davegarath> glpiana, grazie lo stesso. Qualcun altro ha qualche idea ?
<glpiana> filippo, scrivi: glxinfo | grep -i render
<glpiana> davegarath, potresti cercare in dconf-editor
<glpiana> Luca_G, sei andato su pastebin e hai compilato e poi cliccato su "paste"?
<Luca_G> esatto
<davegarath> glpiana, grazie ci navigo un po' e vediamo cosa trovo, grazie
<cristian_c> davegarath, 12.10?
<glpiana> Luca_G, ecco, e ha cambiato pagina?
<Luca_G> si
<Luca_G>  esatto
<glpiana> Luca_G, ecco, io voglio quell'indirizzo così posso aprirla anche io quella pagina
<Luca_G> rifaccio, pazienza
<glpiana> Luca_G, ma che rifai, l'hai chiusa?
<filippo> glpiana, installo i mesa-utils
<glpiana> filippo, oki, mostrami l'output
<davegarath> cristian_c, 12.04
<Luca_G> si esatto
<cristian_c> davegarath, allora dconf-editor come ti ha suggerito glpiana
<Luca_G> ho chiuso la pagina
<glpiana> Luca_G, ok, rifai allora
<cristian_c> -,-
<Luca_G> dammi l'indirizzo, per favore
<filippo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625196/
<cristian_c> !paste | Luca_G
<ubot-it> Luca_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste | Luca_G
<davegarath> cristian_c, se hai anche il path mi renderesti felice ;)
<cristian_c> davegarath, uhm
<cristian_c> al momento no
<cristian_c> dovrai spulciare
<glpiana> filippo, la tua scheda funziona correttamente. non fare riferimento alle prestazioni di flash player
<Nicola> ragazzi ho un problema con sudoers, ho commentato una riga e ogni volta che lo uso in shell mi dice: nicola is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. Il comando visudo mi dice che non ho i permessi cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> filippo, stai pur sempr eusando un driver non proprietario
<cristian_c> davegarath, forse in apps
<glpiana> davegarath, probabile tu debba installarlo
<filippo> glpiana, quindi megli di così me lo sogno? bene
<davegarath> glpiana, installare cosa ?
<glpiana> filippo, la 9200 ha qualche annetto
<cristian_c> Nicola, quale riga?
<glpiana> davegarath, dconf-tools se non erro per avere dconf-editor
<cristian_c> filippo, qual'è il problema?
<Luca_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625205/
<davegarath> glpiana, l'ho già aperto, ma non trovo il path
<filippo> per i ringraziamenti ad AMD che stanza apposita?
<glpiana> davegarath, ah ok
<glpiana> filippo, non lo so :)
<Nicola> cristian_c non mi ricordo, cmq avevo trovato su un sito che dicevano che commentando quella riga non mi avrebbe piu chiesto la pssw di sudo invece me la chiede ancora e quando la metto mi viene nicola is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. e non succede nulla
<glpiana> Luca_G, togli lo spazio che hai aggiunto tra install e .sh
<filippo> glpiana, grazie, lo so che è vecchiotta, troppo lungo da spiegare, è un rimpiazzo
<cristian_c> Nicola, stai sbagliando approccio
<cristian_c> Nicola, è importante che la password venga chiesta, solitamente
<cristian_c> Nicola, per fare certe cose ci vogliono i permessi di root
<glpiana> filippo, comuqnue dicevo, non fidarti di flash player. il driver radeon funziona abbastanza bene. se usi applicativi di grafica, prova direttamente con quelli
<cristian_c> filippo, qual'è il problema?
<filippo> cristian_c, il problema è che avrei bisoglo di una scheda migliore
<cristian_c> filippo, e quindi ubuntu cosa c'entra?
<Nicola> cristian_c eh lo so, infatti vorrei ripristinare il tutto in modo che me la chieda ancora e non mi dia l'errore nicola is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Luca_G> appare sudo:install.sh: command not found
<filippo> glpiana, il problema è che ho creato una serie di svg giganteschi e che ora ho seri problemi a scalarli su gimp
<glpiana> Luca_G, prova con: sudo sh install.sh
<glpiana> filippo, potresti aggirare la cosa provando a scalarli con i tool di image magick
<filippo> cristian_c, l'ho solo appurato insieme a glpiana che ubuntu non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> filippo, ok
<Luca_G> appare sh: 0: Con't open install.sh
<filippo> glpiana, si, ottimo, posso continuare a chiedere qui o sarebbe OT?
<glpiana> Luca_G, ma siamo sicuri che si chiami così il file? puoi metter esu pastebin l'output di ls   pe rcortesia?
<glpiana> filippo, fai pure qui
<Luca_G> si
<davegarath> cristian_c, mi sarei aspettato in dconf-edit una chiava apps->metacity ma non c'è
<Luca_G> ascolta quando su terminale scrivo ls appare questo file e non quello .sh  appare: Tm201.TIM.L.b04
<glpiana> Luca_G, dovresti cercare di concentrarti sulle domande che ti vengono fatte
<davegarath> forse perché non sto usando metacity ;)
<Luca_G> scusami
<glpiana> Luca_G, se ti chiedo se dando ls vedi install.sh e tu mi rispondi "sì" a me viene da pensare che tu effettivamente vedi elencato install.sh
<Luca_G> il file è all'interno della cartella che ti ho scritto
<cristian_c> davegarath, eh, ma è unity
<glpiana> Luca_G, ecco, allora scrivi: cd Tm201.TIM.L.b04
<cristian_c> davegarath, non usa metacity, ma compiz, e gnome-shell utilizza mutter
<davegarath> true
<davegarath> mi sono spulciato ache se grossolanamente tutto l'albero ma non trovo nulla che faccia al caso mio :/
<filippo> glpiana, ok, devo scalare una serie di svg (realizzati con inkscape) ma mantenendone i 300 dpi e rendendoli di circa 12 cm per lato ma proporzionali, sono figure con lati non uguali
<glpiana> filippo, oki, cerco qualcosa perchè non son pratico di image magick
<filippo> ti ringrazio, anche se dovessi fare più passaggi va bene
<glpiana> filippo, devi mantenerli in svg o vuoi cambiare il formato?
<Luca_G> appare bush: cd: TM201:TIM.L.B04 FILE E DIRECTORY NON ESISTENTE
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai visto in compiz?
<filippo> devo realizzare dei jpg per essere stampati su tesi
<glpiana> Luca_G, hai messo duepunti al posto del punto. controlla quello che scrivi
<Luca_G> ok
<filippo> glpiana, ecco perché i 300 dpi
<Luca_G> è entrato nella directory
<glpiana> Luca_G, ora scrivi: sudo install.sh
<davegarath> cristian_c, mi sto perdendo dentro ccsm
<davegarath> sto un po' miagolando nel buio ;P
<cristian_c> davegarath, ma non era dconf-editor?
<davegarath> cristian_c, sto guardando in entrambi
<davegarath> sotto dconf non trovo nulla per compiz
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai lanciato l'applicazione?
<cristian_c> mi ricordo c'era una voce nell'abero
<davegarath> non la trovo :/
<glpiana> filippo, comincio col dirti che il comando da usare è convert. digitalo nel temrinale così vediamo se devi installare imagemagick
<filippo> glpiana, no, ce l'ho, l'ho già usato
<filippo> glpiana, voglio ringraziarti per quello che hai fatto per me finora
<cristian_c> davegarath, in apps :)
<davegarath> cristian_c, non ce l'ho in apps
<davegarath> ho solo : gnome-mplater, indicator-session, notify-osd, onboard, seahorse, shotwell, telepathy-logger, update-manager
<filippo> glpiana, intanto mi sono ricordato come si scala con inkscape percui io inizio che devo sistemarne un numero innaturale
<glpiana> filippo, ma con convert mi sa che gli facciamo fare tutt in automatico se hai le immagini in una directory
<cristian_c> davegarath, in org?
<Luca_G> scusami, il file install.sh e fuori della cartella Cgiavetta_internet_tm201
<davegarath> cristian_c, nemmeno :(
<glpiana> Luca_G, tu ora eri entrato in Tm201.TIM.L.b04, giusto?
<davegarath> cristian_c, c'è un modo per mostrare tutto l'albero in command line per grepparmelo ? :D
<Luca_G> sda terminale
<glpiana> Luca_G, sì, scrivi ls
<glpiana> Luca_G, vedi install.sh ?
<glpiana> filippo, -density è l'opzione per i dpi
<filippo> glpiana, ok, vedo di controllare il man anche io
<glpiana> filippo, e -scale per ridimensionare
<cristian_c> davegarath, vedi se nel file manager (nautils) c'è la stessa struttura delle directory
<davegarath> cristian_c, forse ho trovato qsa che potrebbe fare al caso mio : org.gnome.desktop.wm.prefecences ho l'attributo : action-double-clicl-titlebar ma è già settato a 'toggle-shade' ma in realtà quando faccio doppio click mi massimizza la finestra :/
<cristian_c> davegarath, tipo in .gconf o .gome
<cristian_c> *gnome
<glpiana> filippo, o forse è meglio -resize
<davegarath> cristian_c, più o meno ho solo le chiavi apps e desktop nella ~/.gconf
<davegarath> mentre nella ~/.gnome2 niente di assomigliante
<cristian_c> non c'è qualcosa del tipo .unity o .compiz
<cristian_c> ?
<davegarath> ah nella .gconf sì c'è compiz-1 e compizconfig-1
<filippo> glpiana, ti devo un caffé ed anche una birra, quando passi da CT mi trovi su Twitter sono @filippop78. Ora faccio qualche prova, grazie ancora
<glpiana> filippo, una roba tipo convert -density 300 -resize quelchevuoi source.svg target.jpg
<glpiana> filippo, ciao :)
<davegarath> cristian_c, ora vedo se trovo qsa che potrebbe fare al caso mio
<filippo> glpiana, si immaginavo. Ciao
<cristian_c> davegarath, compiz-1
<davegarath> cristian_c, niente su cui sappia mettere mano
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<diego-prioretti> salve nicotano
<nicotano> ciao diego-prioretti
<davegarath> cristian_c, dentro la compiz-1 c'è  la dir compizconfig con dentro 3 files. ( Default.ini e done_upgrades vuoti ) e confi con dentro solo un tag [general] con chiave pofile vuota e chiave integration = true
<cristian_c> davegarath, prova in /apps/gwd/
<davegarath> cristian_c, non ho manco apps/gwd :P
<cristian_c> davegarath, quindi in apps?
<davegarath> nada
<Luca_G> che sudata: vede queste cartelle: Chiavetta_internet_tm201    Chiavetta_internet_tm201.tar.gz    install.sh
<glpiana> Luca_G, ok, allora scrivi: sudo install.sh
<Luca_G> appare sudo :installa.sh: command not found    non so se mi sbaglio ma è la posizione del file install.sh
<glpiana> Luca_G, vengo l' è ti tiro un'orecchio: hai scritto installa.sh
<cristian_c> davegarath, forse ho trovato
<Luca_G> ho scritto male ma è install.sh
<glpiana> Luca_G, mmm... scriv: ls install .sh
<cristian_c> davegarath, sulla 12.04 basta gconf-editor
<Luca_G> appare install.sh   e si riposizione
<Luca_G> all'interno della cartella
<glpiana> Luca_G, scrivi: chmod +x install .sh
<Luca_G> nulla
<glpiana> Luca_G, ora: sudo ./install.sh
<davegarath> cristian_c, ok non era installato e decisamente l'alberatura mi pare più completa
<glpiana> Luca_G, aveva ragione a lamnetarsi perchè mi dimenticavo ./
<davegarath> ho la chiave apps->compiz-1 ma non trovo nulla sulla gestione delle finestre sul doppioclick della title bar
<davegarath> suggerimenti ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, sì
<cristian_c> davegarath, apps > gwd
<davegarath> cristian_c, ci sono
<davegarath> ma non vedo chiavi che mi possano essere di aiuto
<davegarath> devo crearne una io ?
<Luca_G> Si evviata l'installazione... adesso il programma appare nella lista ma cliccandoci non si apre nulla, suppongo che l'installazione non sia andata a buon fine
<cristian_c> davegarath, mouse_wheel_action
<glpiana> Luca_G, l'installazione che si è avviata era grafica o era nel terminale?
<Luca_G> nel terminale
<davegarath> cristian_c, mmmh ma non vorrei usare la wheel :/
<cristian_c> davegarath, non ci sono altre chiavi?
<cristian_c> quella tipo double_click
<glpiana> Luca_G, copia tutto quello che è comparso nel temrinale su pastebin
<davegarath> cristian_c, no :(
<Luca_G> una lista che non finisce mai
<Luca_G> adesso provo
<glpiana> Luca_G, almeno le ultime righe
<Luca_G> devo rifare la procedura...
<glpiana> Luca_G, hai chiuso il temrinale?
<Luca_G> si per vedere cosa era successo l'ho chiuso
<Luca_G> rifaccio ho pazienza
<davegarath> cristian_c, se faccio un grep -r double nella ~/.gconfi trovo solo una chiave in metacitry :  <entry name="action_double_click_titlebar"
<davegarath> che sarebbe pure già in toggle-shade
<davegarath> il fatto è che non usando metacity . . .
<cristian_c> asp
<jester-> glpiana: va che Luca_G deve far fare un apprendimento alla bash, gli dice "cd comando sconosciuto"
<jester-> fino a che non impara è bloccato
<cristian_c> davegarath, potresti replicare quella proprietà
<cristian_c> davegarath, e la duplichi in compiz-1
<davegarath> cristian_c, dentro gwd ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, puoi provare
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> in compiz-1
<cristian_c> al posto di metacity
<davegarath> provo
<cristian_c> davegarath, forse non funziona l'opzione perché è dentro metacity, quindi puoi provare a spostarla in compiz
<davegarath> cristian_c, ho provato a metterla dentro apps.compiz-1.general.screen0.option ma non gli è piaciuta
<cristian_c> davegarath, in che senso?
<Luca_G> solo pronto
<Luca_G> sono pronto
<davegarath> spe che non ricordo l'errore ma era qualcosa a proposito che non trovava una schema di rifermento
<glpiana> Luca_G, per fare cosa?
<Luca_G> percomunicarti gli errori nell'installazione della chiavetta
<davegarath> cristian_c, ho anche provato ad editare la chiave ma mi è gconf-edittor mi è schiantato
<glpiana> Luca_G, oki, vediamoli
<Luca_G> mi dai la pagina
<cristian_c> davegarath, ok, ripristina
<cristian_c> davegarath, poi fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> !paste | Luca_G
<ubot-it> Luca_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625329/ servito
<glpiana> Luca_G, scrivi: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt wvdial
<Luca_G> deve essere collegato a internet il pc?
<cristian_c> davegarath, fatto?
<glpiana> Luca_G, sì
<Luca_G> allora stacco momentaneamente
<glpiana> ok
<davegarath> cristian_c, fatto cosa ? ho cancellato quella chiave
<scarface> ciao
<cristian_c> davegarath, ripristinato
<davegarath> cristian_c, boh credo di si ;) non ho fatto un backup ma ho cancellato l'unica chiave che aggiunto io
<cristian_c> davegarath, sì, l'hai riportato a come era prima :)
<scarface> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema di riconoscimento hardware?
<cristian_c> davegarath, poi fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> davegarath, gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar toggle_maximize_vertically
<enzotib> !qualcuno | scarface
<ubot-it> scarface: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davegarath> cristian_c, fatto ma non credo che cambi molto
<scarface> ok, dopo aver eseguito l'aggiornamento di routine su Ubuntu 12.04.02 l'SD card non mi viene riconosciuta
<scarface> prima funzionava
<scarface> dopo l'aggiornamento non va più
<scarface> il computer è un Netbook Acer D270
<nelmay> buon pomeriggio,come potete intuire ho un problema
<nelmay> spero che qualcuno può aiutarmi
<davegarath> cristian_c, la modifica dovrebbe essere subito visibile o devo riloggarmi ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, riloggati
<cristian_c> davegarath, altrimenti andrebbe riavviato
<davegarath> cristian_c, ok ci vediamo dopo
<cristian_c> il window manager
<davegarath> cristian_c, come prima
<Luca_G> eccomi
<glpiana> Luca_G, installato i pacchetti?
<Luca_G> no
<nelmay> nessuno disponibile?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | nelmay
<ubot-it> nelmay: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> Luca_G, perchè no?
<nelmay> non riesco a vedere rai sport ho provato e riprovato ma nn funz,
<glpiana> nelmay, problema della rai che usa silverlight
<Luca_G> Il pacchetto non ha versioni disponibili ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente Il pacchetto libqt3-mt non ha candidati da installare impossibile trovare il pacchetto wvidial
<nelmay> si ma una soluzione ci deve pur essere so che qualcuno riesce a vedrlo
<glpiana> nelmay, con un plugin per firefox, raismooth mi pare o roba simile
<glpiana> Luca_G, pc collegato a internet?
<nelmay> ci ho  provato,o son io ignorante o c'è qualcosa che nn va
<glpiana> nelmay, io non so aiutarti al riguardo
<Luca_G> se lo devo collegare devo staccare questo e passare il filo di rete
<glpiana> Luca_G, e poi fai che collegarti con quello direttamente così eviti di fare avanti e indietro
<Luca_G> e vicino a me
<Luca_G>  comunque se vuoi ti posso fare collegare con temviewer
<glpiana> nelmay, io uso questo http://www.lffl.org/2012/07/rai-mobile-il-migliore-script-per.html
<cristian_c> davegarath, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2032344
<cristian_c> davegarath, leggi qui
<glpiana> Luca_G, no, lascia perdere teamviewer. il problema è che il programma della tim vuole delle librerie per l'interfaccia grafica che non ci sono più
<jester-> nelmay: serve componete aggiuntivo di ff rai smooth streaming player e installa faad e mplayer
<Luca_G> ho capito, ci nununcio tanto riesco a connerlo con un'altra chiavetta onda un po più vecchiotta
<jester-> nelmay: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/4715155/?src=api
<nelmay> faad installato-mplayer installato
<Luca_G> grazie per la tua pazienza
<Luca_G> vi saluto tutti
<jester-> nelmay: installa l'add on poi apri diretta rai e devi cliccare la freccia azzurra in basso a sinistra che appare sulla finestra del player
<jester-> è esterno, apre maplyer
<nelmay> ci ripeovo :(
<davegarath> cristian_c, ho letto. l'impostazione vale solo per metacity
<nelmay> mi appare un riquadro con la scritta smooth direct link nessuna freccia con play
<davegarath> cristian_c, per compiz pare si possa impostare solo il key bind se non ho capito male
<jester-> nelmay: clicca paly
<jester-> play
<nelmay> mi appare errore lo stream non contiene dati
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai letto fino in fondo?
<jester-> nelmay: raisport non carica prova rai 2
<jester-> o 1 o 3
<nelmay> mi esce rai è consentito solo dal portale rai
<jester-> nelmay: si hai messo l'add on mplayer e faad va
<nelmay> spiegati meglio che ho la mente che fumaaaa
<nelmay> son da ieri che provo
<jester-> come apri da il solito plugin mancante ma dopo qualche secondo appare la ---> play
<nelmay> faccio una cosa cancello tutto quello che ho installato tra ieri e oggi
<nelmay> nn so cosa ho combinato ma rai 2 si vede!!!!
<jester-> nelmay: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/rai.png
<jester-> nelmay: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/rai1-2.png
<nelmay> anche se mi interessava rai sport :(
<nelmay> volevo vedere la gara
<davegarath> cristian_c, sì, forse ho capito male ( il mio inglese non è il massimo ) ma pare che settando l'hot key funzica tutto
<cristian_c> davegarath, prova e controlla
<davegarath> il fatto è che forrei che il comportamento si applciasse quando doppio clicco la finestra
<cristian_c> uhm
<Michele_> Salve
<Michele_> Qualcuno puó aiutarmi
<Michele_> ?
<davegarath> cristian_c, le impostazioni di metacity non si applicano per compiz e questo mi pare un punto fermo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | miche
<ubot-it> miche: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Michele
<ubot-it> Michele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davegarath> cristian_c, mi par di traddurre correttamente che questo comportamento in compiz non sia previsto se non tramite il workaround dei key binding
<davegarath> ho tradotto male  ?
<davegarath> :)
<Michele_> Ok, ho provato a ridurre c: per installare ubuntu ma non riesco a liberare piú di 760mb, credo che la colpa sia del file di paging che è posto alla fine della partizione. Che fare?
<enzotib> Michele_, la cosa più semplice: disabilità il paging, defrag, poi riabiliti
<enzotib> Michele_, magari disabilita anche l'ibernazione
<enzotib> quando disabiliti il file dovrebbe sparire
<Michele_> Scusa se è banale, ma come si fa?
<enzotib> Michele_, XP, seven o cosa?
<Michele_> Windows 7
<cristian_c> davegarath, uhm
<enzotib> Michele_, ok, spe' che avvio la vm
<Michele_> Ok grazie, quindi la soluzione che mi suggerisci è: disabilito paging, deframmento, riduco, abilito paging
<cristian_c> davegarath, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908696
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai già provato a domandare sul forum?
<enzotib> Michele_, Start, tasto destro su Computer che compare nel menu e poi Proprietà
<enzotib> Michele_, dimmi se ci sei
<Michele_> Si si ci sono
<enzotib> Michele_, Impostazioni di Sistema Avanzate (nella lista a sinistra) e poi nella finestra che si apre, la pagina Acanzate
<enzotib> Avanzate*
<Michele_> Ok
<enzotib> Il primo pulsante Impostazioni
<Michele_> Ok
<enzotib> Poi di nuovo la scheda Avanzate
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai il tool finestre
<Michele_> Ok
<cristian_c> davegarath, nel control center?
<enzotib> Michele_, pulsante Cambia
<Michele_> Ok ok
<enzotib> Michele_, togli la spunta a gestisci automaticamente e metti Nessun file di paging
<enzotib> Michele_, esci con Ok
<Michele_> Ok fatto
<Michele_> Ora deframmento riduco
<Michele_> E lo riabilito?
<enzotib> Michele_, vedi se così la deframmentazion va meglio
<enzotib> Michele_, altrimenti vediamo
<Michele_> Ok
<davegarath> cristian_c, sì avevo già letto il post. ed infatti anche qua dicono : Instead, Compiz would just apply the default action for either of those settings, which is "toggle_maximize" for the former, and "lower" for the latter.
<davegarath> cristian_c, tool finestre ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, sì, nel control center
<cristian_c> davegarath, le preferenze per le finestre
<davegarath> cristian_c, control center ? intendi le system settings ?
<davegarath> cristian_c, non vedo preferenze per le finestre da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> davegarath, uso poco gnome
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai già domandato sul forum?
<davegarath> cristian_c, volevo provare prima con irc
<davegarath> ma farò un post
<cristian_c> davegarath, hai letto in query?
<Michele_> Enzotib ci 6?
<enzotib> sì
<Michele_> Il file è rimasto in fondo alla partizione
<Michele_> Anche se ho deframmentato
<Michele_> Non si riesce quindi a ridurre
<enzotib> Michele_, ma qual è il nome del file?
<Michele_> Secondo te provo a riavviare?
<Michele_> Pagefile.sys
<enzotib> Michele_, uhm, disabilitando il paging doveva essere cancellato, fammi verificare
<Michele_> Bisogna riavviare forse
<enzotib> Michele_, sì, prova
<Michele_> Ok lo faccio subito
<enzotib> Michele_, eh, beh, te lo dice pure "Per rendere effettive le modifiche riavviare il computer"
<Michele_> Per deframmentare sto usando defraggler che è consigliato nelle guide
<Michele_> Ora ti dico
<Michele_> Si è scomparso
<Michele_> Ora provo a ridurre
<Michele_> Deframmento e riduco
<diego-prioretti> a qualcuno funziona skype sulla 13.04?
<Michele_> Enzotib ci 6?
<Michele_> Ora posso ricavare fino a 36gb
<Michele_> Ha funzionato
<Michele_> Grazie
<Michele_> Quanto spazio riservo a Ubuntu?
<Michele_> Una ventina di gb vanno bene?
<enzotib> Michele_, sì
<enzotib> Michele_, poi dipende da cosa ci fai
<Michele_> Ok perfetto
<enzotib> Michele_, esclusi i tuoi dati, foto, filmati o altro, per il sistema nudo e crudo ne bastano anche 10GB
<Michele_> Ora provo a installare
<Michele_> La swap quanto deve essere?
<enzotib> Michele_, poi magari, dopo aver installato ubuntu, riattiva il paging su windows, ti ricrea il file da un'altra parte
<Michele_> Ho 2 gb di ram
<enzotib> Michele_, necessiti di ibernazione?
<Michele_> No
<enzotib> Allora poco, da 0 e 500MB dovrebbero bastare (anche 0 probabilmente)
<Michele_> Serve solo per l'ibernazione?
<akis24> sera
<Michele_> Il paging devo riattivarlo per forza su winzozz?
<Michele_> O posso lasciarlo disattivo
<DirtyJobs> attenzione allo swap per la crittogaffia di Home in caso
<DirtyJobs> mi raccomando
<Michele_> In che senso?
<enzotib> Michele_, se continui a usare windows, sì, conviene che lo riattivi
<enzotib> Michele_, invece in ubuntu lo swap non è solo per l'ibernazione (in quel caso serve che sia grande almento quanto la RAM)
<enzotib> ma anche quando hai molti processi e non ci stanno tutti in memoria
<Michele_> Ok capito
<Michele_> Memoria virtuale
<DirtyJobs> comunque imho, la meglio cosa è virtualizzare windows se serve.
<DirtyJobs> fine ot.
<Michele_> È meglio averne 2
<Michele_> Ma la 12.10 che ho scaricato è l'ultima?
<enzotib> Michele_, il 25 aprile esce la 13.04 che è la prossima
<Michele_> Faró l'avanzamento
<Michele_> Ma quanto ci mette di solito
<Michele_> Si è incantato
<diego-prioretti> la 13.04 è utilizzabile anche ora ma è in versione alfa quindi non è completa ne definitiva
<enzotib> è già beta
<diego-prioretti> ops ho saltato un passaggio allora
<enzotib> !raring
<ubot-it> raring is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Michele_> Si è incantato su preparazione all'installazione di Ubuntu?
<Michele_> Non è che sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> !image | Michele_
<ubot-it> Michele_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Michele_> E come faccio il pc è in fase di installazione
<Michele_> Ho solo l'ipad
<Michele_> Porca paletta
<Michele_> L'ho interrotto
<Michele_> Ora riprovo
<Michele_> A che serve cifrare la cartella personale?
<jester-> serve ad avere problemi
<Michele_> Ottimo
<Michele_> Ho capito cosa devo fare
<enzotib> Michele_, guarda che mentre installi, dallo stesso pc puoi essere collegato a internet e venire qui in chat
<Michele_> A si e come?
<enzotib> Michele_, se hai un router wireless, cliccando sull'icona della rete in alto a destra vedi l'elenco delle reti
<Michele_> Ma è normale che non mi abbia chiesto nulla? Ho selezionato installa accanto a windows ed è partito
<Michele_> Secondo me mi cancella windows
<Michele_> Sta facendo scaricamento file
<Michele_> Ma la partizione mica l'ho indicata
<diego-prioretti> per scegliere la partizione dovevi cliccare su "altro" e non su "installa accanto a windows"
<Michele_> E ora che succede?
<Michele_> La rileva in automatico spero
<diego-prioretti> cosa dovrebbe rilevare?
<jester-> Michele_: tranquillo
<Michele_> La partizione su cui installare
<jester-> accanto a winz hai scelto e accanto a winz lo mette
<jester-> ti ha chiesto di quanto ridurre winz penso
<Michele_> Si ma avevo ridotto la partizione di winz per metterci ubuntu
<Michele_> Non mi ha chiesto nulla, è partito
<Michele_> Mannaggia
<diego-prioretti> avrebbe chiesto su quale partizione installare solo nel caso in cui avessi cliccato su "altro"
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<Michele_> Ma ora dove sta installando?
<jk^> volevo chiedere, sto tentanto di virtualizzare ubuntu 12.04.2 su virtualbox, alla creazione del disco fisso virtuale mi da quest'errore
<jk^> Creazione non riuscita del disco fisso C:\Documents and Settings\user\VirtualBox VMs\Ubuntu 12.04.2\Ubuntu 12.04.2.vdi.
<jk^> Could not create the medium storage unit 'C:\Documents and Settings\user\VirtualBox VMs\Ubuntu 12.04.2\Ubuntu 12.04.2.vdi'.
<jk^> VDI: disk would overflow creating image 'C:\Documents and Settings\user\VirtualBox VMs\Ubuntu 12.04.2\Ubuntu 12.04.2.vdi' (VERR_DISK_FULL).
<jk^> Codice 'uscita: VBOX_E_FILE_ERROR (0x80BB0004)
<jk^> Componente: Medium
<jk^> chiedo scusa
<jester-> !paste | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jk^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625666/
<jester-> jk^: sembrerebbe che non hai spazio sufficiente sul disco
<enzotib> ecco
<enzotib> Michele_, non ti preoccupare, si occupa lui di creare la partizione, anche per lo swap e non cancella windows
<jk^> ho oltre 9 gb di spazio libero
<jk^> ho indicato 5 gb per virtualizzare
<enzotib> Michele_, se volevi maggiore controllo su cosa va dove, dovevi scegliere Altro, come diceva diego
<enzotib> jk^, 5GB di disco?
<jester-> jk^: se vbox è settato per usarne 20 non ci sta e darebbe lo stesso errore anche settando tutto lo spazio libero o winz non funzerebbe piu
<jk^> 5 gb di disco virtuale
<jester-> jk^: svuota il cestino
<jester-> dice che non c'è spazio e di solito ha ragione lui
<jk^> ma l'ho creato ieri un hd virtuale di 5 gb e me lo fece creare :|
<enzotib> jk^, 5 +5 = 10 > 9
<jester-> jk^: di solito lo si crea installando
<enzotib> uno ieri, uno oggi,
<Michele_> E non lo sapevo
<Berimbao> ciao a tutti io avrei un problema con k3b, come faccio a rippare i dvd?
<Michele_> Ora ho ridotto c di 20 gb
<enzotib> Berimbao, dvd video => file.avi?
<Michele_> E mi sta installando ubuntu sempre su c
<Berimbao> sì
<jk^> enzotib, ieri l'ho creato un disco virtuale di 5 gb... :| cosa dovrei fare?
<Michele_> Quei 20 gb ora restano liberi immagini
<jk^> settare un disco virtuale più piccolo?
<Michele_> Immagino
<enzotib> jk^, usare quello di ieri, invece di crearne un altro
<enzotib> jk^, se quello di ieri non ti serve più
<jk^> eh l'ho cancellato
<Michele_> Cosa posso fare per sistemare sta cosa?
<jk^> provo a riavviare? :|
<enzotib> Michele_, ma che ne sai dove sta installando?
<enzotib> jk^, sei su win o su ubuntu?
<jk^> win
<jk^> xp
<jester-> Michele_: e lascialo finire
<Berimbao> cioè io apro k3b e inserisco il dvd, k3b me lo apre ma poi non compare il tasto "estrai" o simili, solo un leneco di file vob
<jester-> Michele_: se ha segato winz segato è
<enzotib> jk^, fai uno screenshot che faccia vedere lo spazio sui dischi
<enzotib> !image | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jk^> cazzo
<jk^> ops
<jk^> scusate la parolaccia
<Michele_> Non lo so infatti
<jk^> davvero è sceso sotto i 5 gb, m'ero dimenticato la roba che ho scaricato :\
<enzotib> Michele_, quindi lascia fare, alla fine vedremo, ma io penso che se hai detto "accanto a windows", allora non sega niente
<enzotib> jk^, eh
<Berimbao> qualcuno che sappia come estarre file video con k3b?
<enzotib> Berimbao, ci sono programmi che lo fanno, per esempio divxenc, non so se k3b lo fa
<enzotib> !info dvd95
<ubot-it> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.6p0+git20100528.ef7c-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 295 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Berimbao> si lo so infatti sto usando dvd::rip come sostituto però volevo vedere se riuscivo a toglierlo dal pc per rispiarmare spazio
<jester-> Berimbao: http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=k3b+extrat+file+dvd
<enzotib> Berimbao, e che risparmi?
<jester-> 3 mb?
<enzotib> sono pochi i programmi che occupano molto spazio, VirtualBox, per esempio, Acroread, etc,
<enzotib> non vale proprio la pena
<jester-> Berimbao: serve k9copy, un portento
<enzotib> Installed-Size: 2634
<Berimbao> un po' di spazio e una minore confusione nell'uso di programmi
<enzotib> ^^ dvdrip
<Berimbao> già provato non mi funziona
<enzotib> ah ecco, k9copy
<jester-> se non va un cavallo se ne usa un altro, ma se il cavallo non ce l'hai ove vai?
<FC1256> ciao
<FC1256> vi scrivo per una info ...
<Berimbao> ?
<FC1256> se mi potete aiutare
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FC1256> ho installato ubuntu ma la webcam con skype funziona solo se mi chiamano
<FC1256> in locale funziona
<FC1256> ma se avvio una videochiamata
<jester-> FC1256: certo che devi essere collegato con qualcuno per avere la cam
<FC1256> ha il simbolo sbarratto
<FC1256> ma se io chiamo non funziona
<jester-> FC1256: nelle impostazini skype video va?
<FC1256> si
<FC1256> se mi chiamano funziona
<FC1256> se chiamo no
<jester-> FC1256: che skype hai messo .deb da sito?
<FC1256> si si
<FC1256> da ubuntu software
<FC1256> trovata da ubuntu stesso
<FC1256> dallo store
<jester-> FC1256: abilita repo parteners ed extra poi prurgalo e installalo da softcebter
<FC1256> come ?
<jester-> FC1256: store?
<FC1256> si da ubuntu stesso
<FC1256> inoltre ho visto che con facebook la videochiamata non funziona
<FC1256> e con alcuni siti tipo camvoice lo stesso
<FC1256> la verità ci sono rimasto un pò male
<jester-> FC1256: rm -r .Skype
<jester-> e riprova
<FC1256> e con facebook e gli altri siti avete soluzioni ?
<jester-> FC1256: linux è alternativo a winz non un sostituto, non sempre i funzamenti coincidono
<FC1256> ho visto
<jester-> la moto è alternativa alla magana
<jester-> ma non è uguale
<FC1256> facebook prevede un prg per win. e non per linux
<FC1256> anche i siti web
<FC1256> fanno fatica
<Berimbao> jester ho reinstallato k9copy speranzoso funzionasse ma niente, lo faccio partire inserisco il disco premo open e mi dice "Non posso aprire il disco /dev/sr0!"
<FC1256> in futuro si adegueranno ?
<FC1256> anche a linux
<FC1256> o siamo in seconda linea ?
<enzotib> Berimbao, hai mica più di un lettore dvd sul pc?
<jester-> FC1256: per faccebucco mi pare serva n plugin
<Berimbao> no uno solo
<FC1256> sul web non ho trovato nulla
<enzotib> Berimbao, installato css?
<Berimbao> penso di no, cos'è?
<enzotib> Berimbao, questo file ce l'hai /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<FC1256> e cmq su glialtri siti la webcam non funge
<FC1256> peccato
<jester-> FC1256: pidgin-skype
<enzotib> Berimbao, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Berimbao> cos'ha fatto?
<jester-> FC1256: installa pidgin-skype dal market
<FC1256> e da li l'ho installato
<FC1256> ma nulla
<FC1256> dal market di ubuntu
<Berimbao> enzotib scritto quello che mi hai detto
<jester-> FC1256: sudo apt-get install pidgin-skype
<FC1256> si si
<jester-> FC1256: rm -r .Skype
<enzotib> Berimbao, riprova k9copy, se il problema era quello
<FC1256> niente
<FC1256> per dall'impostazione la vede
<FC1256> però
<Berimbao> stesso messaggio di prima
<jester-> FC1256: prova a farlo partire da terminel con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<FC1256> okù
<FC1256> ok
<FC1256> provo
<jester-> FC1256: rm -r .Skype  chiudi e riapri
<FC1256> si
<enzotib> Berimbao, scrivi "id" in un terminale
<enzotib> cosa esce?
<Berimbao> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5625742/
<enzotib> Berimbao, ls -l /dev/sr0
<enzotib> Berimbao, se è una sola linea, scrivi pure qui
<Berimbao> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 mar 18 18:09 /dev/sr0
<enzotib> Berimbao, hai provato con qualche altro dvd?
<Berimbao> sì ho provato con un cd e con un dvd
<FC1256> jester- niente da fare
<jester-> FC1256: è strana sta cosa che se chimi tu non va
<FC1256> cmq su facebook sai se c'è qualche plug ?
<jester-> chiami
<FC1256> se chiamo no
<FC1256> se mi chiamano si
<jester-> FC1256: quello che ti ha fatto installare è il plug
<FC1256> il plug di facebook ?
<jester-> eh
<Berimbao> ho notato che in impostazione, in periferiche c'è scritto nessuna periferica trovata; sta lì il baco?
<jester-> jester-> FC1256: sudo apt-get install pidgin-skype
<FC1256> il pplug di skype non fb
<jester-> FC1256: comando da terminale
<FC1256> si si
<jester-> FC1256: dovrebbe sercire a quello
<jester-> servire
<FC1256> anche per fb ?
<jester-> mi pare
<FC1256> provo
<jester-> FC1256: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=470213
<FC1256> vado
<Michele> Come faccio a vedere quanto spazio ha riservato per la swap durante la partizione?
<FC1256> gtalk
<FC1256> sembra carino
<Michele> Dopo l'installazione scusate
<davegarath> Michele, da riga di comando scrivi free
<Michele> Eh
<Michele> Come si apre la shell? :)
<davegarath> Michele, apri un terminale
<Michele> Scusate
<davegarath> Michele, ctrl+alt+t
<davegarath> ( mh non so se sia un key bind di default )
<Michele> Ok
<davegarath> ci sei ?
<Michele> Ho scritto free
<davegarath> bene dovresti trovarti una riga con scritto Swap:
<Michele> Swap: 2094076
<davegarath> ok hai 2G di swap
<Michele> Mem: 2050840
<Michele> Mem sarebbe la partizione dati?
<davegarath> mem è la tua memoria
<davegarath> direi che sei a posto
<Michele> Solo 2 gb
<FC1256> jester potrebbe essere alternativo
<FC1256> a skype
<davegarath> non è la RAM che hai installato ?
<Michele> Ok
<Michele> E la partizione dati?
<Michele> Come faccio a vederne le dimensioni?
<davegarath> sempre da terminale scrivi "df -h"
<davegarath> non postare tutto qua :) usa pastebin al massimo
<Michele> Con df -h non trovo la partizione winzozz
<davegarath> certo non è montata
<Michele> Si è montata
<Michele> La vedo da interfaccia
<FC1256> jester cmq è stato un piacere chattare con te
<FC1256> riprendiamola discussione un altro giorno
<Michele> Volume da 59 gb
<FC1256> complimenti per il canale
<davegarath> Michele, allora qual'è il problema ? :)
<FC1256> buona serata
<FC1256> :-)
<Michele> Nessuno
<Michele> Era per capire
<Michele> ; )
<davegarath> ok :)
<jester-> mibofra: installato?
<Gianluca0000> buongiorno, posso chiedere un aiuto???
<jester-> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gianluca0000> molto bene..allora: vorrei capire come individuare il chipset della mia scheda di rete.. sto letteralmente impazzendo.. ho una atheros AR9285.. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Gianluca0000, sudo lshw -class network, più di questo non credo che si possa
<Gianluca0000> provo subito ^^
<Gianluca0000_> enzo mi si è chiuso.. puoi ripostarmi il codice perfavore?? la domanda per gli altri era come individuare il chipset della mia scheda di rete.. ho una atheros ar9285 grazie!!
<akis24> [18:57:15] <enzotib> Gianluca0000, sudo lshw -class network, più di questo non credo che si possa
<Gianluca0000_> non me lo da! ti ringrazio lo stesso =)
<Gianluca0000_> scusate.. ho scaricato un file da internet.. ma come si istalla su ubuntu?????
<busy87> sera
<busy87> come posso aggiungere le system tray icon a gnome classic in ubuntu?
<Pelo> salve a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu ma l'ho gia utilizzato in passato, utilizzo un netbook 32bit , ubuntu 10.04 , quaqlcuno sa dirmi come si mettono i driver tipo della scheda wifi ?
<jk^> !paste image
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste image'
<jk^> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<jk^> http://i46.tinypic.com/2zgepzk.png
<jk^> devo installarne una ancora più vecchia?
<jk^> fin'ora ho provato con ubuntu 12.10 e 12.04.2
<jk^> *virtualizzarne (non "installarne")
<Pelo> come si installano i driver wifi ? qualcuno centilmente puo aiutarmi?
<jk^> mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<Pelo> si infatti
<Pelo> anche a me sembra cois..
<Pelo> cosi
<Pelo> ho scritto esattamente 10 minuti fa.. nessuno che ha scritto nemmeno uno sputo.
<Pelo> .HO RISOLTO DA SOLO
<Pelo> FANCULO PORCO DIO
<luca__> come si scarica ubuntu senza metterlo sul cd
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco asplittare i file ape da terminale sto cercando di installare il file mac ma il repo non lo riesce a trovare... qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi?
<Zenigata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626053/
<Michele> Ciao, ho l'interfaccia bloccata, come posso riavviarla?
<Michele> Qualcuno puó aiutarmi?
<krabador> luca__, scarichi la iso, e se sei su windows usi http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows per metterlo nella usb
<krabador> Michele, ctrl + f1, fai il login col tuo utente,  poi mandi "sudo service lightdm stop" e dopo "sudo service lightdm start"
<krabador> ctrl +alt +f1
<massy> ragazzi avrei una domanda su apache, chi puo aitarmi??
<mint1_> Salve, ho appena scaricato un aggiornamento del kernel credo. Avendo installato i driver catalyst manualmente ora devo reinstallarli di nuovo...non c'è modo che questo accada in automatico ogni volta che si aggiorna il kernel ad una nuova versione? I driver prorpietari fglrx per me non vanno bene. Grazie.
<krabador> mint1, solo se installi gli fglrx dentro il repository ubuntu, non hai problemi con gli aggiornamenti del kernel.
<mint1> krabador, capisco. Peccato :( Speravo si potesse aggingere un PPA o qualcosa del genere.
<mint1> krabador, li userei ma ho performance migliori con i driver AMD. Ti ringrazio.
<krabador> mint1, ppa con driver aggiornati ce ne sono, ma non se ne parla qui.
<mint1> krabador, ok grazie :)
<krabador> mint1, il driver fglrx dentro il repository ubuntu, è comunque AMD
<mint1> krabador, non lo sapevo. Comunque noto un fps maggiore e una migliore compatibilità nelle applicazioni 3D come i giochi. Inoltre non ho problemi nel resume from S3 state, cosa che invece ho nei driver fglrx (schermo nero).
<krabador> mint1, solo che non è aggiornato con ritardo, rispetto al sito amd
<mint1> krabador, ah capisco...
<krabador> mint1, hai provato fglrx-updates, dal repository?
<krabador> mint1, su che ubuntu?
<mint1> krabador, no sinceramente. Ora però ho reinstallato le catalyst 13.1. Magari aspetto che ci sia un nuovo aggiornamento di kernel per cambiare driver. Memore di una volta che dopo un bel sudo purge .... mi sono dovuto ritrovare a installare ubuntu da capo :)
<mint1> krabador 12.04
<krabador> mint1, eh, i driver nella 12.04 sicuramente sono di almeno 6 mesi fa
<mint1> krabador, capito. Eh però sono rimasto alla 12.04 perchè la 12.10 dava problemi con firefox, freeze e crash...meglio una LTS.
<mint1> krabador, come si evince dal mio nick ho provato anche mint14 ma gira un disastro sul mio pc :)
<mint1> krabador, cynnamon su ubuntu invece gira benissimo.
<DD3my> jester-, pvt
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> jester-, sei on?
<iron1968> ho bisogno di una consulenza
<iron1968> non riesco a far funzionare la trackpoint sul mio portatile con ubuntu 12.04
<DD3my> iron1968, esprimi
<iron1968> il portatile e' un toshiba satellite pro sp6100
<iron1968> la trackpoint ed i relativi pulsanti sono riconosciuti in quanto funzionano... l'unico problema e' che la trackpoint
<iron1968> in qualunque direzione la muova sposta il puntatore solo in orizzontale
<iron1968> nessuno puo' aiutarmi o indirizzarmi?
<ado> ciao a tutti ho un problema... chi mi aiuterebbe? praticamente ho un netbook acer aspire con linux lite.. quando mi collego a facebook con firefox non mi appare la chat.. come posso fare^??
<ado> c'è qualcuno???
<ado> ho bisogno di una mano urgente
<krabador> ado, se per facebook non è cosi' urgente,
<ado> ho bisogno di attivarlo ad un portatile di un amico che parte domani.. e vorrei attivarlo stasera..
<enzotib> ado: cos'è linux lite?
<ado> domani devo consegnare il portatile.. e vorrei darlo con la chat attiva..
<ado> linux..
<ado> bo se vado sul sistema.. c'è scritto linux lite.. forse una veersione di linux leggera..
<krabador> ado, cerifica di avere l'ultiam installazione di firefox, installa anche chrome,
<krabador> ado, qui solo ubuntu-
<ado> e come faccio?
<ado> come posso attivare linux chat da qui?
<ado> non sono esperto..
<krabador> ado, prova in #linux-it
<ado> ok.. ci provo..
<ado> #linux-it
<ado> come faccio?
<krabador> "/join #linux-it"
<krabador> ado, anche su #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> comunque, se linux lite ha apt, apri un terminale e lancia "sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade" ti farà gli aggiornamenti, tra cui firefox, se è tra gli aggiornamenti proposti
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco asplittare i file ape da terminale sto cercando di installare il file mac ma il repo non lo riesce a trovare... qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi?
<jester-> Zenigata: ??
<enzotib> Zenigata: ape audio?
<Zenigata> esatti
<Zenigata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626053/
<enzotib> Zenigata: scaricati il tool monkey's audio per decodificare in wav, rifallo in flac che è meglio
<Zenigata> jester-, questa è la risposta da terminale....
<enzotib> poi con flac splitti come vuoi
<enzotib> Zenigata: io tool in oggetto funziona bene sotto wine
<jester-> Zenigata: nun saccio al riguardo
<Zenigata> enzotib, dove riesco a trovarlo il monkey' audio
<Zenigata> ???
<enzotib> Zenigata: http://monkeysaudio.com/files/MAC_411.exe
<Zenigata> enzotib ho installato flacon... sembri funzioni!!!!!!!
<enzotib> flacon?
<rorro> ciao a tutti posso cambiare solo in colore della barra laterale scoll
<rorro> ho la 12.04 lts
<enzotib> scoll?
<Gianlu> ciao a tutti avrei un problema con la compatibilità di file .exe su ubuntu
<Gianlu> vorrei far partire un programma ma non riesco.. qualcuno è disponibile ?
<enzotib> Gianlu: di norma i file .exe che sono di windows non girano su ubuntu
<enzotib> Gianlu: a meno di non usare emulatori quali per esempio wine
<almaidinajad> Gianlu: niente messaggi in pvt
<almaidinajad> Gianlu, devi avere installato wine
<Gianlu> okok
<Gianlu> grazie x la risposta
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, bello devilspie
<Gianlu> comunque ho wine.. lo conoscevo gia
<Gianlu> ma non riesco a farlo partire
<almaidinajad> ok Gianlu, che programam devi fare partire?
<Gianlu> un programma di sviluppo web
<Gianlu> non è molto conosciuto
<almaidinajad> come si chiama Gianlu, magari l'ho provato anch'io :D
<Gianlu> wpm.exe
<searching> salve ho un problema quando cerco di installare un file per far funzionare lo scanner quando mando ./configure mi da questo errore http://pastebin.com/uixPj9BD
<almaidinajad> Gianlu, wpm.exe? come si chiama il programma?
<jester-> searching: manca qualcosa sei fortunato se doc enzotib c'è ancora
<Gianlu> almadinajad è un mio programma si chiama wpm, l'ho fatto creare a un mio amico.. solo che non va su ubuntu
<almaidinajad> searching, se provi a dare sudo apt-get install gtk+ cosa ti esce?
<searching> almaidinajad, non trovato
<jester-> searching: che scanner cinese è
<enzotib> searching: quello non è il messaggio completo, non si capisce
<almaidinajad> Gianlu, per caso questo programma utilizza alcuni programmi aggiuntivi come framework o altro?
<searching> è un epson u.u
<Gianlu> no nulla
<enzotib> Gianlu: ma tu lavori su linux e ti fai creare un programma per windows?
<jester-> searching: scanner normale ?
<searching> jester-,  no all in one
<Gianlu> io lavoro su windows ma ho voluto provare ubuntu siccome ho dei pc datati ..
<almaidinajad> dai enzotib pensaci tu XD
<enzotib> Gianlu: forse ti sfugge che linux non è windows, non vanno gli stessi programmi
<enzotib> se vuoi lavorare su ubuntu devi trovare i programmi adatti, non adattare quello che hai
<Gianlu> no ok , ma vorrei capirne di piu
<Gianlu> siccome ho letto su internet che molti programmi posso leggerli su ubuntu ...
<jester-> searching: tipo?
<Gianlu> quando ho provato il mio .. non è partito con wine..
<jester-> searching: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<Gianluca0000> sei sicuro che il programma non abbia davvero altre dipendenze in windowz? magari entra sul win e controlla
<searching> jester-, stylus cx230
<Gianlu> nono non ha dipendenze da nessun file o framework...
<Gianluca0000> invece qualcuno sa consigliarmi un masterizzatore dvd ? mi servirebbe anche qualcosa per i file iso.. tipo alchol di win grazie!!!!
<searching> jester-, non c'è il mio ma provo...sul sito epson ci sono solo dei tar.gz o .rpm oppure dei .dsc che non ho idea di cosa siano
<jester-> searching: epson passa un casso per linux
<enzotib> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 498 kB, installed size 1893 kB
<enzotib> ^^ Gianluca0000
<Gianluca0000> si?
<Gianluca0000> masterizza anche iso?
<enzotib> Gianluca0000: guarda il messaggio sopra, riguardo k3b
<enzotib> Gianluca0000: certo
<Gianlu> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<jester-> Gianluca0000: le iso le monti a mano che è piu figo
<Gianluca0000> jester dico masterizzarle su un supporto dvd non montarle xd
<Gianlu> LOL
<jester-> Gianluca0000: che ti detto enzo by bot?
<Gianluca0000> lo sto scaricando ^^ ora vi dicoQ
<Gianlu> enzotib: avrei bisogno di sapere giusto 2 cose... 1* tipo come funziona installare i programmi scaricati da internet? e 2* dove posso trovare un software di sviluppo paginee web con editor visuale - NON solo html . grazie
<enzotib> Gianluca0000: è nei repo, immagino che lo stai prendendo da lì
<Gianluca0000> dal software center!
<enzotib> Gianlu: lancia software center, trovi migliaia di pacchetti
<enzotib> ma siete parenti?
<Gianlu> chi ?
<Gianluca0000> compagni di classe!
<searching> jester-,  non trova i pacchetti libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common
<luca16> ciao
<jester-> searching: abilita i repo partenrs ed extra
<luca16> ho cercato nelle guide ma non trovo risposte...
<enzotib> searching: gtk1.2? preistoria?
<jester-> searching: che distro hai
<luca16> secondo voi all' installazione ubuntu mi ha detto che non trovava s.o. (window8) e avrebbe installato
<luca16> ho fatto e ora ok....ma la partizione del ripristino l' ha cancellata ?
<jester-> luca cioè?
<luca16> un casino
<luca16> .-.
<enzotib> luca16: hai uefi?
<luca16> si
<Gianlu> enzotib: compagni di classe , comunque per installare i programmi di linux scaricati da internet , come faccio ?
<luca16> win8
<Gianluca0000> enzotib invece utorrent c'è?
<enzotib> Gianlu: nei repo ci sono migliaia di pacchetti, non dovresti avere bisogno di niente altro
<enzotib> tranne che per usi estremamente specifici
<Gianlu> ma essendo nuovo su uby non ho molte conoscenze dei nomi e le varie cose..
<jester-> luca16: messo la 64bit?
<Gianlu> piu che altro c'è un modo per capirci di piu .. senza dover disturbare sempre utenti in chat?
<enzotib> Gianlu: c'è deluge, ktorrent e in particolare qbittorrent assomiglia a iutorrent
<luca16> sudo apt-get install nomeprog
<luca16> ianlu cosi li installi
<enzotib> !documentazione | Gianlu
<ubot-it> Gianlu: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jester-> enzotib: transmisson di serie in unity
<enzotib> jester-: eh, me lo scordo sempre, che mi fa cagare ;)
<searching> jester-,  12.04
<Gianlu> Grazieee a tutti e 2 enzo e luca16
<Gianlu> ora do un occhiata
<luca16> si ho messo 64 su winz8...ma al setup di ubuntu mi dice installo
<luca16> xk non hai so
<luca16> OO
<searching> jester-,  nella guida mi chiede gtk1.2
<Gianluca0000> provo enzo ^^
<jester-> searching: sarà un driver vecchio
<luca16> ho attivato da bios opzione f12 boot...ma non riesco ad attivare il ripristino
<luca16> -.-
<enzotib> buona sera a tutti, vado
<searching> jester-,  adesso a cosa siamo arrivati?....3?
<jester-> searching: non lo so, uso kde che usa le qt
<Gianluca0000> ciao enzo ^^
<Gianluca0000> e grazie!!! qbtorrent è perfetto^^
<jester-> luca16: ma il problema qual'è
<luca16> vorrei ripristinare il net cosi da mettere in dual boot ubuntu
<luca16> ma non riesco a capire
<luca16> solo
<luca16> se ubuntu
<luca16> cancella le partizioni nascoste d fabbrica per il ripristino
<luca16> quando lo installi
<jester-> luca16: ubuntu parte?
<luca16> ho guardato da gparted
<luca16> si sn con ubuntu
<luca16> ùnon ho piu 8
<jester-> luca16: e gparted che vede, mi pare strano che abbia cancellato la ripristino, a meno che hai toppato qialcosa tu
<luca16> gh
<luca16> ext2
<luca16> ubuntu
<jester-> luca16: che opszione hai scelto
<luca16> e
<luca16> fat32
<luca16> installa ubuntu
<luca16> da usb
<luca16> 64 bit
<luca16> ext2 da 186 Mb secondo te puo essere la partizione o troppo piccola?
<jester-> luca16: vai per ordine. hai fatto la usb , messo in moto, e installando cosa hai scelto
<jester-> luca16: amd64 o i386
<luca16> amd64
<luca16> 64
<jester-> ok
<luca16> ma ubuntu è perfetto
<jester-> la partizionamento hai per caso scelto usa l'intero disco
<luca16> lento ma ok
<luca16> gh mi sa di si
<jester-> luca16: se hai scelto intero disco ha brasato tutto
<jester-> dovei usare installa accanto
<luca16> .,.
<luca16> bene ...grazie :(
<searching> da oggi in poi odierò anche la epson
<darioromanista> salve, vorrei sapere cosa cambia tra impostare un'applicazione all'avvio seguita da -h o senza
<darioromanista> mibofra sai aiutarmi?
<darioromanista> enzotib sai aiutarmi=
<darioromanista> ?
<mibofra> darioromanista, -h solitamente da l'help dell'applicazione
<darioromanista> mibofra io vorrei far partire empathy all'avvio in back ground e ho letto questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=394414
<darioromanista> se io lo metto senza -h cosa cambia?
<darioromanista> mibofra perchè invece per pidgin e skype ho letto che basta solo mettere /usr/bin/nomeprogramma??
<darioromanista> senza l' -h??
<darioromanista> io non vorrei che mi si aprisse proprio il programma ma solo che girasse in backgroound
<mibofra> darioromanista, apri il programma e lo riduci ad icona nella vassoio di sistema
<darioromanista> mibofra, non ho capito, puoi essere piu chiaro?
<mibofra> darioromanista, apri skype e chiudilo cliccando sul tasto a forma di x
<mibofra> rimarrà attivo nella sua icona
<darioromanista> e ogni volta che accendo il pc dovrei fare sto caasino??
<mibofra> darioromanista, poi pure mettere su skype la possibilità di avviarlo all'avvio del pc
<darioromanista> mibofra, non c'è un modo per far sì che alcune app come pidgin , empathy ecc si avviano direttamente all'accensione in modo che se ho notifiche me le segnalano?
<darioromanista> mibofra e su empathy o pidgin?
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-19
<glpiana> ola
<davyde84> hola gentagliaa
<davyde84> su xubuntu 12.04 mi parte all'avvio firefox.. ma dentro sessione d'avvio non c'e' il comando come mai? come lo tolgo?
<glpiana> davyde84, potrsti aver salvato una sessione in uscita in cui firefox era aperto
<davyde84> allora chiudo tutto e risalvo la sessione?
<glpiana> davyde84, prova e ci togliamo il dubbio
<davyde84> perche ho aggiunto il comando di skype per la webcam quello con ld_preload eccetera
<davyde84> ok
<davyde84> basta che esco dalla sessione o devo riavviare?
<glpiana> basta uscire
<davyde84> ok esco
<enzotib> giorno
<a7x> here goes the dynamite, enzotib
<Michele_> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere qual'è il comando per conoscere le caratteristiche hardware della macchina su cui lavoro
<Michele_> In particolare mi interesserebbe la lunghezza della parola
<glpiana> Michele_, con lspci vedi le schede pci, con lsusb le periferiche usb, con cat /proc/cpuinfo vedi le caratteristiche del processore, con sudo lshw vedi un po' di tutto
<davegarath> Michele_, cosa intendi con la lunghezza della parola ?
<Michele_> Intendo a quanti bit è il processore
<davegarath> Michele_, puoi anche usare dmidecode che da un po' di info compresi serial number della macchina ( se ce l'ha )
<glpiana> Michele_, lo puoi vedere da cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Michele_> ok
<Michele_> grazie
<glpiana> Michele_, controlla però , non è detto che lo si veda da lì
<davegarath> dmidecode da più o meno le stesse info di /proc/cpuinfo con qualche dettaglio in più
<davegarath> tipo livelli di cache, frequenze etc
<Michele_> lo vedo dal nome del processore
<davegarath> anche :)
<Michele_> Sapete se ubuntu mette a disposizione qualche tool per la stesura di preventivi per realizzazione software?
<alex88> buondì, c'è un modo per dire ad apt-get che un package è installato da source in modo che non vada a sovrascriverlo?
<OverMe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75895/how-to-forbid-a-specific-package-to-be-installed
<enzotib> preferisco la seconda
<shaquile> Qualcuno qui che usare Magento?
<shaquile> Sul ubuntu
<enzotib> !qualcuno | shaquile
<ubot-it> shaquile: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<shaquile> enzotib: :)
<shaquile> enzotib: Non parlo molto bene italiano, quindi speravo di risparmiare qualche minuti..
<shaquile> Vorrei usare magento con postgres e nginx e ho bisogno di alcuni consigli
<enzotib> shaquile, non so cos'è magento
<enzotib> shaquile, comunque se ti senti più fluente in un'altra lingua, ci sono tantissimi canali locali di ubuntu su freenode
<shaquile> enzotib: Naturalemente, ma vorrei lo practicare un po' ;)
<enzotib> shaquile, magento non mi pare di vederlo nei repo
<shaquile> enzotib: =)
<davyde84> ho fatto un danno su xubuntu....
<davyde84> ho cliccato disabilita reti wireless visto che ero attaccato col cavo
<K99Brain> davyde84, beh, riabilitale
<davyde84> adesso non riesco piu a riattivarla...
<K99Brain> davyde84, sudo rfkill unblock all
<davyde84> abilita reti senza fili e' grigio non cliccabile e sopra c'e' scritto reti senza fili disabilitata da switch hardware
<davyde84> ma il led e' acceso
<K99Brain> davyde84, prova quel comando
<davyde84> nada
<K99Brain> davyde84, sudo rfkill list
<K99Brain> devo andare
<K99Brain> bb
<davyde84> merd
<davyde84> non c'e' niente di bloccato
<davyde84> provo a riavviare
<diego-prioretti> buongiorno
<darioromanista> salve devo installare ubuntu su una macchina a 64bit.. scarico la versione di 12.04.2 a 32 o 64 bit??
<birbagatto> ciao! uso ubuntu 12.10 ed ho problemi con il bluethoot chi mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> darioromanista, puoi scegliere, anche se la scelta più ovvia è 64
<OverMe> darioromanista, se hai più di 4 giga di ram, 64 bit. altrimenti puoi scegliere
<darioromanista> ho 4gb ram
<darioromanista> quali sono le differenze sostanziali che incontrerò neell'uso?
<OverMe> nell'utilizzo normale non si nota la differenza
<darioromanista> ok.. ma con quale delle due sfrtutterei meglio l'hardware (visto che l'ho pagato voglio sfruttarlo a pieno)??
<OverMe> 64
<darioromanista> overme grazie per le risposte..
<darioromanista> siccome uso l'ibernazione per la ram devo mettere più di 4gb?
<OverMe> per la swap intendi?
<darioromanista> si scusa, sto un pò ricoglionito oggi.. intendo la swap
<OverMe> si', dev'essere più della ram
<darioromanista> ok, grazie.. devo però farmi il calcolo da mb a mib no?? perchè al momento del partizione è espresso in mib giusto?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> dovrei aggiornare il bios, sapete come fare?
<Guest80349> nessuno?
<Guest80349> c'è nessuno?
<giovanni_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DirtyJobs> ciao, sto cercando di far funzionare un server vnc nel mio sistema operativo
<DirtyJobs> e non ci riesco perchè vino
<DirtyJobs> è complicato da configurare
<DirtyJobs> qualcuno sa come fare
<am-am> Buongiorno avrei un problema
<am-am> Buon giorno avrei un problema
<am-am> Ho appena acquistato una stampante epson professionale modello tm-c 3400 . Sfortunatamente la casa madre (epson) fornisce il driver solo per windows. Come potrei fare installarla con ubuntu?
<am-am> Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto
<diego-prioretti> ciao am-am . sul sito della Epson ci sono i driver della serie TM anche per linux. Hai provato ad usare quelli?
<diego-prioretti> se vuoi ti do il link del download
<enzotib> non ha gradito
<enzotib> DirtyJobs: vino è complicato da configurare? niente di più semplice
<DirtyJobs> enzo
<DirtyJobs> ascolta praticamente
<DirtyJobs> ho trovato una guida che mi ha fatto installare gnome core
<DirtyJobs> e poi una roba
<DirtyJobs> vnc4utils
<DirtyJobs> bah
<enzotib> DirtyJobs: alla fine sei riuscito?
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, ma tu vuoi vnc sulla tua sessione o su light/g/dm ?
<DirtyJobs> no allora adesso vi spiego
<DirtyJobs> ho comprato un app per android per il controllo remoto, che supporta vnc e rdp
<DirtyJobs> e non so come fare a testarla
<DirtyJobs> ecco tutto
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, fammi capire android sarebbe il client o il server ?
<DirtyJobs> android è il client
<DirtyJobs> ubuntu è il server
<davegarath> ok
<davegarath> 12.04 ?
<DirtyJobs> esatto
<davegarath> ma basta che lanci il "desktop sharing" dalla dash
<davegarath> e spunti "allow other user to view your desktop"
<DirtyJobs> il client mi chiede
<DirtyJobs> l'indirizzo
<davegarath> magari gli metti quanto meno una password
<DirtyJobs> e li non c'è
<davegarath> beh ovvio
<davegarath> vino si binda sulla 5900 del tuo ip
<DirtyJobs> ah ecco
<DirtyJobs> ma se metti conto
<davegarath> apri una shell scrivi `ip a' oppure `ifconfig`
<davegarath> e vedi quale ip hai
<DirtyJobs> dovesse riavviarsi la macchina e mi viene assegnato un altro ip
<DirtyJobs> non posso ripristinare la cosa da remoto
<davegarath> se usi un router in dhcp puoi mettere una reservetion così avrai sempre lo stesso ip
<DirtyJobs> non mi torna
<davegarath> se parli di ip pubblico io ti sconsiglio vivamente di mettere vnc alla mercè del mondo :D
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, cosa non ti torna ?
<DirtyJobs> non capisco come posso trovare un compromesso utile e sicuro per usare vnc
<DirtyJobs> da remoto
<DirtyJobs> metti conto anche da un altro pc
<DirtyJobs> al di là del globo
<DirtyJobs> in culonia
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, fammi capire meglio, ma stai parlando di un dispositivo nella stessa rete locale ?
<DirtyJobs> no
<DirtyJobs> appunto
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, in quel caso ti consiglio di creare prima una bella vpn
<davegarath> poi all'interno della vpn usi vnc in modo più sicuro come se fossi in una lan locale
<DirtyJobs> cioè mi stai dicendo di
<DirtyJobs> attivare un server von sulla macchina
<DirtyJobs> *vpn
<DirtyJobs> connettermici e
<DirtyJobs> usare vnc?
<davegarath> sì oppure usare SSH e portforwarding
<DirtyJobs> il problema dell'ip resta
<DirtyJobs> ah no
<DirtyJobs> o si
<DirtyJobs> boh
<davegarath> per il pubblico se è dinamico puoi usare servizi come dyndns
<DirtyJobs> e cosa farebbe?
<davegarath> se hai un router che lo supporta fa tutto lui, quando cambia il tuo ip comunica a questo servizio che è cambiato
<davegarath> così tu chiami sempre pippo.dydns.org
<DirtyJobs> se il router non lo supportasse
<DirtyJobs> sono a piedi giusto?
<davegarath> te lo devi fare a mano ;)
<davegarath> un bello scriptino che fa il lavoro al posto tuo
<DirtyJobs> beh a quel punto devo cmq essere fisicamente al router
<DirtyJobs> ah ecco
<davegarath> no
<DirtyJobs> si si ti seguo ora
<DirtyJobs> va beh ci devo mettere le mani
<DirtyJobs> prima o poi xd
<davegarath> quello è poco ma è sicuro ;)
<DirtyJobs> grazie di tutto, vado in università scappo
<davegarath> cmq io ti sconsiglio di mettere vnc su internet
<davegarath> non è molto sicuro
<davegarath> poi se hai un utente sudoers sulla macchina tanto vale che apri un telnet sul mondo con root senza password :P
<DirtyJobs> O_O
<davegarath> sto esagerando per enfatizzare la cosa
<davegarath> ma il succo è quello
<DirtyJobs> kk
<DirtyJobs> scappo
<enzotib> telnet? esiste ancora?
<davegarath> enzotib, era per dire :) una estremizzazione
<enzotib> :)
<davegarath> cmq esiste ancora
<davegarath> molti switch usano ancora solo telnet
<enzotib> non ne sento parlare da diversi anni, ma non ho a che fare con gli switch
<davegarath> ed anche molti scatolotti linux embedded
<enzotib> e non hanno ssh?
<davegarath> tipo mediaplayer etc
<davegarath> sono pensati per stare dentro una lan che supporebbe un minimo di sicurezza
<enzotib> sì, ma non capisco il vantaggio di usare telet invece di ssh? più leggero, minore dimensione, più efficiente, più semplice?
<davegarath> essendo dispositivi arm poco prestanti mettere ssh li appesantirebbe per quello che sono stato progettati per fare: stremmare
<davegarath> semplicitià leggerezza
<davegarath> spesso è solo un pezzo di codice tipo busybox che si occupa di gestire telnet
<davegarath> enzotib: http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html vedi ? c'è telnetd ma non sshd :)
<davegarath> il binario è uno solo lib incluse
<akis24> ciao
<LucaRiccardi96> Salve a tutti e scusate il disturbo in anticipo.  Ho da quasi un anno Linux, installato sul mio netbook della emachines. Senza stare qui a dirvi ogni dettaglio dell'apparecchio stesso, ho eseguito l'aggiornamento richiesto dal sistema, riguardo al Sistema Operativo, oggi alle 16 circa. Una volta completato e riavviato come richiesto, Ubuntu parte ma ogni volta che arrivo alla schermata per la selezione dell'utente, dopo l'i
<LucaRiccardi96> *avvia, per finta però, perché subito dopo riavvia e mi riporta alla schermata dell'accesso degli utenti.
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti qual'è il comando da terminale per controllare se il pc e a 64 bit o a 32?
<OverMe> grep "lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<OverMe> se non restituisce niente il processore è a 32bit, altrimenti è a 64bit
<Drizamanuber> OverMe: grazie
<cecco> ciao a tuch, qualcuno ha tempo da dedicarmi? ho problemi con skype e webcam con microfono integrato, test skype non restituisce il mio  audio mentre e' ok l'ascolto della donnina preregistrata... idee?
<busy87> cecco controlla il volume in ingresso
<cecco_> ciao a tuch, qualcuno ha tempo da dedicarmi? ho problemi con skype e webcam con microfono integrato, test skype non restituisce il mio  audio mentre e' ok l'ascolto della donnina preregistrata... idee?
<akhilleus> sera
<akhilleus> salve cortesemente mi date il comando da dare al terminale per formattare una chiavetta usb?
<akhilleus> mi dat eil comando da terminale per formattare una usb in fat32?
<akhilleus> troppo difficile aiutarmi a formattare la usb?
<diego-prioretti> da uno sguardo a questa guida akhilleus . devi vedere come come viene identificato il disco poi formattarlo http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux-come-formattare-una-pendrive-usb-da-terminale/
<nico__> Perché ubuntu 12.10 non riesce a dare il comando di stampa alla stampante né il comando "incolla" ad ambienti facebook di testi creati dall'utente? E ancora: come si fa a passare da un ambiente all'altro di quelli nei quali si sta lavorando?
<akhilleus> nula d afre non riesco
<akhilleus> non sono bravo io
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<akhilleus> 12.10
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, cerca "dischi" . ti mostrerà tutti i dischi collegati al pc. trova la pennetta e formatta
<akhilleus> non va
<akhilleus> avevo un comando semplicissimo
<diego-prioretti> cosa non va? sei un po vago
<akhilleus> l'ho eliminato x errore
<nico__> Per l'impossibilità di risolvere questi problemi, ho dovuto dismettere la versione 12.10 e tornare alla vecchia versione ubuntu 8.o4, l'unica che avevo. Ma essa è in inglese: c'è la possibilità di richiamare la versione in italiano, e come, oppure: è possibile tradurla? E se sì, come?
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, allora da questo comando nel terminale
<diego-prioretti> sudo fdisk -l
<akhilleus> sudo umount /dev/sdb1   (smontare)
<akhilleus> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<akhilleus> erano questi?
<akhilleus> ho fatto la procedura ma ci ha messo 1 secondo assurdo
<diego-prioretti> e ora quel comando non funziona?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628800/
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628811/
<Ingen> ciao :)
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, quindi funziona la formattazione? non vedo risultati di errore in questo che stai mettendo su paste
<akhilleus> quindi anche se è velocissimo a formattare funziona così?
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, si . il comando è giusto e non ci sono errori quindi dovresti aver formattato la tua pennetta? verifica se ci sono ancora dati dentro così siamo più tranquilli
<akhilleus> si nn ci sono grz
<akhilleus> di cuore
<akhilleus> lo chiedo xkè con windows ci mette secoli
<akhilleus> e mi pareva strano
<diego-prioretti> non pensare come su windows. sei su linux akhilleus :)
<akhilleus> :)
<akhilleus> grz
<nico__> Insomma, non c'è nessuno che sappia come risolvere questi problemi? Ma come ci si permette di mettere con prepotenza in circolo versioni difettose come la 12.10 mettendo nei guai tante persone che ci lavorano, senza neanche dar loro la possibilità di tornare alla versione precedente? Possibile che non c'è nessuno che controlla?
<akhilleus> un'ultima cosa: midori é meglio di seemonkey?
<diego-prioretti> nico__, piano con le parole. definire la 12.10 difettosa è un errore. la versione funziona benissimo
<diego-prioretti> akhilleus, so che midori va molto bene ma sinceramente non lo conosco a fondo quindi non saprei consigliarti
<diego-prioretti> nico__, rispiega il tuo problema di stampa e di "incolla" che non era molto chiaro prima
<nico__> Ma se finora nessuno di voi è stato in grado di risolvere problemi in sé semplicissimi? Se "funziona benissimo", posso sapere come dare l'input di stampa (la stampante è perfettamente inserita) e come incollare in facebook testi creati da me o attinti da altri comparti, e come si passa dall'uno all'altro ambiente di quelli nei quali si sta lavorando senza spegnere quello corrente?
<Ingen> vorrei chedere una cosa, ma non è problema è solo una info, posso farlo qui?
<nico__> La domanda è rivolta a me? Certo, è possibile.
<Ingen> no in generale
<diego-prioretti> nico__, esponi un problema alla volta perchè rischiamo di intasare la chat e di non essere chiari nelle spiegazioni. per i testi posso garantire che il classico CTRL+V funziona
<diego-prioretti> nico__, non ti funziona solo su facebook o anche su altri programmi tipo gedit, blocco note?
<nico__> Significa che per dare l'input di stampa devo premere CTRL+V?
<diego-prioretti> nico__, CTRL+V è il comando che si usa per incollare testi. per copiare si usa CTRL+C
<diego-prioretti> nico__, per la stampa è un po più complesso. cosa devi stampare? un semplice file?
<nico__> Qualunque cosa io debba stampare, la stampante non si muove.
<diego-prioretti> nico__, lo fai da terminale o dal "pulsante stampa" sul programma?
<nico__> Sul programma.
<diego-prioretti> hai provato solo con un programma ?
<nico__> E con quali altri se no?
<Ingen>  il browserper esempio
<cippoo> come formatto un hd in fat32?
<diego-prioretti> potresti aver provato da calc o da writer o da qualsiasi altro programma che permette di stampare il file
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, verifica come  è identificato l'hd che devi formattare usando sudo fdisk -l
<nico__> Ma non vi pare troppo complicato? Nella precedente versione, bastava aprire File e cliccare su stampa. Ora perché immettere tutta questa complicazione?
<diego-prioretti> scusa nico__ con che programma vuoi stampare? magari è il programma che ha qualche problema
<cippoo> diego pastebin cosi ti faccio vedere cosa mi e uscito
<diego-prioretti> certo cippoo
<nico__> Non capisco la domanda. Io espongo un problema semplicissimo: uso Ubuntu 12.10 e voglio stampare un testo. Come si fa?
<Ingen> scusate io chiedo, se sono nel posto sbaglito chiedo scusa, se installo Ubuntu su un HDD esterno, quindi NON una live e poi lo ollego ad un'altro pc, che può succedere
<cippoo> mi mandi il link di pastebin
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cippoo> diego http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628898/
<nico__> Mi avete abbandonato?
<diego-prioretti> nico__, hai 2 modi per farlo. da terminale o dal programma. e in entrambi i modi deve funzionare. sei sicuro che hai installato i driver della stampante?
<nico__> sicurissimo. La stampante figura come acquisita dal sistema.
<cippoo> diego quindi?
<diego-prioretti> nico__, facciamo una prova. da questo comando da terminale: lp -d nome-stampante file-dastampare
<diego-prioretti> nico__, se funziona allora è il programma che ha qualche problema o che non riconosce la stampante
<nico__> Quindi, se la cosa non riesce, da chi è dipesa, da me o da chi ha inventato la nuova versione?
<diego-prioretti> nico__, probabilmente da te dato che la versione funziona sul 99,9% degli utenti
<diego-prioretti> o da chi ha scritto il programma ;)
<diego-prioretti> scusa cippoo arrivo
<nico__> E chi lo avrebbe scritto? Da me no, perché non ho fatto nulla, all'improvviso mi si è imposto di non spegnere il computer e mi si è rifilato questo capolavoro! Io non ho fatto proprio niente. Premo su "Stampa" e non succede niente. Invece di dare la colpa a me, il creatore - o i creatori - dovrebbe provvedere a sistemare la cosa, o no?
<cippoo> diego ma ti e arrivato?
<Ingen> @ cippo: diego ha salutato aspetta qualcunaltro
<Ingen> @ nico__: credo intendesse "chi ha scritto il programma che ha problemi a stampare"
<Ingen> @nico__ :in che senso t si è imposto di nnon spegnere il pc?
<cippoo> aiuto qualcuno mi aiuta? diego e sparito devo formattare un hd in fat32
<nico__> Certo che mi è arrivato e mi è stato istallato senza chiedermi il permesso. E magari fosse stata una cosa buona! No! È di una complicatezza inutile e nociva, e io mi chiedo che bisogno c'è di fare certe cose. E poi c'è il problema di incollare: è possibile copiare un testo da facebook su un documento di mia creazione, ma quasi mai copiare un testo da facebook in un testo mio, e quelle volte che riesce non si capisce mai perch
<Ingen>  cippo riesci ad identificare l'hhd giusto con quello che hai postato
<Ingen> nico__ e strano con altri programmi ti succed lo stesso per es.se copi un pezo della chat sul notes?
<nico__> dicevo: non è possibile abbassare i documenti in fondo alla pagina, in modo da poterli richiamare, né è possibile tradurre il sistema dal maledetto inglese all'italiano, come se tutti fossimo inglesi! Tutte queste sono colpe mie? Non mi si poteva lasciare la versione precedente, che mi andava benissimo?
<jester-> nico__: e quando mai non è possibile mettere il sistema in it
<Ingen> nico__non ti arrabbiare in italiano si può sicuramente mettere
<cippoo> igen questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628898/
<jester-> nico__: pure l'aramaico è previsto
<nico__> Ditemi voi come, perché per me è una cosa misteriosa
<Ingen> @ cippo si quello quella che vuoi formattare è l'estesa giusto?
<jester-> nico__: vai in system setting, counties and language, aggiungi lingua. italiano, lo trascini in cima alla lista e clicchi system wide
<cippoo> igen cosa intendi per estesa?
<jester-> se tiri moccoli senza guadarti in giro..........
<Ingen> @cippo la /dev/sda2   quella dove NON c'è linux
<jester-> cippoo: estesa è una partizione che ne contiene altre
<jester-> a quello serve e hai fatto usa tutto il disco dallo stile
<cippoo> no capisco scusate sono ignorante su queste cosa, se avete pazienza vi spiego in parole povere
<Ingen> @cippo: allora avvia g parted
<jester-> cippoo problema?
<cippoo> allora ho un hard disk prelevato da un portatile rotto, lo voglio mettere sulla ps3 però una guida dice che deve essere formattato in fat32, solo che con unbuntu non so come si fà
<pietro24> buonasera qualcuno puo darmi qualche informazione su configurare connessione wi-fi su ubuntu?
<jester-> cippoo: quindi vorresti ripartizionare sda?
<jester-> pietro24: non va?
<jester-> cippoo: hd con linux?
<Ingen> @cippo quindi non ti interessa salvare nulla da quel hdd?
<cippoo> e jester non lo so cosa significa sda
<pietro24> praticamente no
<nico__> caro jester, io non tiro moccoli, ma faccio domande, e le faccio dopo essermi guardato in giro tu non sai per quanto tempo.
<jester-> cippoo: guarda cosa hai postato, sda è un disco sd un altro
<jester-> cippoo: le partizion ìi sono numerate sda1 sda2 etc etc
<jester-> cippoo: sdb hai roba del pc
<cippoo> scusate davvero non ci capisco niente cosa devo fare?
<cippoo> no lo gia formattato e vuoto
<cippoo> solo che devo riformattarlo in fat 32 non so che significhi
<jester-> nico__: di solito si cerca nelle impostazioni e il cambio lingua mi pare pure intuitivo
<cippoo> perchè cosi la ps3 non me lo legge
<jester-> cippoo: vuoi una sola partizione in fat32?
<nico__> Ma perché usate queste formule, sda1... sda2...
<cippoo> si
<leosacc> ciao
<cippoo> cosa mi cambia da 2 o 3?
<jester-> cippoo: hd da 160 biga
<cippoo> si
<jester-> cippoo: avvia gestore partizioni gparted
<cippoo> ok
<jk^> salve ho installato una versione ancora meno recente, la 12.04.2 ma continua a darmi questo messaggio... http://i46.tinypic.com/2zgepzk.jpg
<jester-> nuova tabelle a cancella tutto
<jester-> cippoo: occhio a lavorare su sda e non su sdb
<jk^> devo virtualizzarne una ancora più vecchia?
<cippoo> come faccio a sapere se sto lavorando su sda o sdb?
<jester-> cippoo: poi destro sullo spazio non allocato che si p creato e fai una sola partizione in fat
<jester-> cippoo: lo vedi
<jester-> se guardi bene
<jester-> cippoo: a lvoro finito clicchi la V verde nel menu e scrivi il disco
<Ingen> non èe che le usiamo noi, è così che si chamano
<jester-> cippoo: e comunque vedi la ext3 o 4 la estesa e la swap
<jester-> non dovresi sbalgiare, clicchi destro una per una e deleti
<Ingen> sono i punti di mount che il sistema usa per riconoscere le partizioni,
<jester-> o fai nuova tabella dai menu
<jester-> come winz ha disco c  b e palle varie
<jester-> qui ti vedi pure che il disco
<jester-> che è
<cippoo> me lo segna in sdb!
<cippoo> vi posso fare vedere la schermata?
<jk^> mi legge qualcuno? http://i46.tinypic.com/2zgepzk.jpg devo virtualizzarne una ancora più vecchia^
<jk^> ?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> jk^: il kenrnel no va bene oer il sistema o stai mettendo la 64 bit su una cpu a 32
<cippoo> raga http://imagebin.org/250895 vedete se ci capite qualcosa
<Ingen> @ jk: un po di pazienza bisgna che qualcuno ti sppia aiutare io l'ho visto ma non so proprio che dirti
<jk^> jester- ho scaricato la 32 bit :|
<Holden> jk^, stai usando virtualbox?
<jk^> sì
<Holden> jk^, se non ricordo male c'è una opzione per attivare il PAE nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale
<jk^> è opaca
<jester-> cippoo: allt quello che vedo è sdb  clicca su /ev/sdb in alto a destra e tira fuori sda
<jk^> non posso nè selezionarla, nè deselezionarla
<Holden> jk^, il tuo pc che cpu ha?
<jk^> cmq nella sua opacità è selezionata
<jk^> 1,4 ghz
<jester-> jk^: messaggio facendo partire la live?
<Holden> jk^, è opaca perchè la macchina è attiva forse.
<Holden> jk^, in un terminale lancia: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<jester-> jk^: hai messo un kernel non da repo?
<jk^> n'attimo solo... non vi seguo a tutt'e due
<jester-> jk^: e anche getconf LONG_BIT
<jk^> holden è opaca a macchina spenta
<Holden> jk^, prova: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<jk^> sono su xp
<jester-> lol
<jk^> impossibile mi dice
<jk^> errore holden
<Holden> jk^, ah, ma non mi sai dire il modello esatto della cpu? mi sa che non supporta pae
<jester-> jk^: il messaggio che no gli piace il kernel quando lo vedi, o non ci capiamo
<cippoo> http://imagebin.org/250896 cosi?
<jk^> quando avvio la macchina virtuale e dopo aver caricato la iso di ubuntu
<jester-> cippoo: ok clicca il menu partizione
<jester-> e scegli nuova tabella
<jester-> o menu dispositivo che sia
<cippoo> jester ma cosi no tocco l'hard disk del mio portatile?
<jester-> no
<jk^> mi hanno già detto che forse dipende dal fatto che non è supportato sto pae, xò allora avevo installato la 12.10, ora ho installato la 12.04.2
<jk^> mi sa che devo scalare ancora :|
<jk^> dite?
<jester-> cippoo: ma se da linux?
<jester-> cippoo: vedo / montata
<jester-> cippoo: se sei in linux non lo puoi fare devi farlo con una live
<jk^> Holden
<jester-> cippoo:
<cippoo> ho paura che non ci siamo capiti
<jester-> cippoo: ero convitno che eri da cdlive
<jester-> cippoo: ci siamo capiti ma se stai usando linux installato su quell'hd non puoi modificare
<jk^> vabbè devo andare... :| mi dite se c'è soluzione o se devo per forza virtualizzarne una più vecchia?
<poldo> ciao a tutti, ho aggiornato versione, riavviato pc si avvia solo windows, non leggo più linux al boot. Come posso risolvere?
<cippoo> allora io ho un hard disk di un portatile sono riuscito a collegarlo tramite usb al mio portatile , ora voglio formattare questo hard disk non quello che ho dentro il mio portatile
<jester-> cippoo: e 3 stai usando linux installato sull'hd in questione?
<cippoo> si certo io ho linux come sistema operativo
<jester-> cippoo: se si le partizioni sono in uso e non te le fa pacioccare
<jester-> cippoo: quindi il lavoro lo devi fare da cdlive ma segherai tutto a beneficio di una sola partizione fat
<cippoo> quindi e meglio che lascio stare
<cippoo> cosa sego?
<jester-> cippoo: hai detto che su quel disco vuoi fare una sola partizione in fat
<jester-> cippoo: per fare una partizione in fat devi cancellare le attuali
<cippoo> jester io non so nemmeno cosa sono le partizioni
<jester-> cancellando le attuali ciao linux
<jester-> cippoo: guarda sda è l'intero disco
<cippoo> che casino
<Ingen> scusate l'itromissione ma se l'hdd in questione è collegato da usb no può formattarlo da gestore dischi?
<jester-> cippoo: sad1 è una partizionei in ext4 con linux installato, la estesa contiene una swap
<Ingen> è anche più facile da riconoscere
<jester-> cippoo: è come casa tua
<jester-> apparmaento sda poi hai la sala sda1 e la camera da letto dento al corridoio sda2
<jester-> che è sda5
<jester-> cippoo: per fare altro locale o hai spazio libero restringi quelli che hai o demolisci e rifai
<jester-> non è che ti puoi fare un altro bagno senza toccare il resto
<cippoo> va be lascio stare scusate ma sinceramente non ci ho capito niente, ma windows invece basta che collego me lo formatta subito in fat32?
<jester-> cippoo: se rifare la casa con un solo locale demolendo gli altri fallo da winz che è lo stesso
<cippoo> a quindi le partizioni sono come delle stanze???
<jester-> ma mx formatti la sda1 e ti rimane la swap
<Ingen> cippo quanti  hdd hai?
<jester-> cippoo: piu o meno il concetto è quello
<jester-> Ingen: se ne vedono 2
<cippoo> e quindi quante partizioni servono per una play station 3?
<Ingen> allora ho capito bene
<jester-> ma non si capisce se vuole farsi una fat su sda e mantenere linux oppure segare tutto
<Ingen> se quello da formattare e collegato da usb non puo formattarlo da gestore disco?
<jester-> comunque la swap ti ciula 2.84 bg
<cippoo> io voglio solo cambiare l'hd della ps3 da 80gb a 160 gb
<Ingen> credo formattare quello collegto tramite usb
<jester-> cippoo: hai 3 scelte
<cippoo> e nella guida dice che l'hd deve essere formattato in fat32
<cippoo> dimmi le scelte jester
<jester-> cippoo: usi una live ubunti e togli tutto e fai una sola partizione fa
<jester-> t
<jester-> o formatti sda1 da winz e perdi 2.85 di swap che rimangono inutilizzati
<jester-> o usi il cd di xp per fare lo stesso lavoro della live
<SamuSamu> cavolo
<jester-> a merenda?
<SamuSamu> no è che
<SamuSamu> la logon screen che sparisce a caso
<SamuSamu> D:
<cippoo> il concetto che non riesco a capire a cosa serve sto swap? a cosa serve avere delle partizioni in un hd?
<jester-> cippoo: serve a linux cone area di scambio memoria
<jester-> se si ha un oc scarso con oca ram
<jester-> cippoo: la play e winz no usano la swap linux
<jester-> ne usano una loro
<Ingen> in win è la memoria virtuale...credo
<SamuSamu> sapete niente del fatto che mi è sparita la logon screen?
<cippoo> ecco posso sostituire lo swap linux con quello della ps3?
<jester-> cippoo: senza partizini è come avere una casa con la sola soletta senza muri divisori
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<SamuSamu> come fo per metterla a posto?
<jester-> SamuSamu: spiega la logon screen che sparisce a caso
<Ingen> samusamu neanche sapevo che linux avesse un logon
<nico__> Non sarebbe più bello parlare in italiano con gli italiani? E poi il quit, che si trova in ubuntu 8.04 insieme ad altre formule di chiusura: ma perché confondere le idee? Non ne bastava una sola?
<jester-> nico__: 8.04?
<jester-> nico__: è dell'aprile  2008 e non piu supportata e pure arcaica
<jester-> nico__: installando scegli italiano http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<nico__> Ma io sono stato costretto a istallarla, a causa delle complicazioni irrisolvibili di 12.10. A queste belle avventure siamo sospinti dal vezzo che hanno alcuni di far cose nuove ma difettose quando poi le precedenti vanno benissimo.
<jester-> nico__: la 8.04 è fuori supporto da 2 anni e mezzo
<jester-> nico__: non è che si possa fare una distro a tua immagine e somiglianza
<diego-prioretti> nico__, come ti ho spiegato prima mi sembra difficile che la 12.10 non stampa visto che tutti gli utenti riescono. non è un problema di versione
<jester-> o che garbi al to pc probabilmente un po vegiotto
<jester-> nico__: che stampante hai
<jester-> se stampava la 8.04 a maggior ragione stampa la 12.10 che supporterà una 50ina di nuove stampanti in piu
<jester-> se poi hai preso una stampante non linux digeribile te la devo prendere con te stsso
<jester-> stesso
<massy> salvelox
<nico__> Che cos'è un "distro"? E poi non si pretendono cose a propria immagine, ma cose che funzionino, e il mio computer è nuovissimo e non ha mai dato problemi. Per favore non continuate a dare a me le colpe che sono degli altri. Così non si va avanti, si resta fermi.
<jester-> nico__: distro = distribuzione linux
<jester-> nico__: va a cazziare gli sviluppatori in #ubuntu-dev
<diego-prioretti> nico se il 99% degli utenti riesce a stampare non ti viene qualche piccolo dubbio che c'è qualcosa che non funziona nel tuo hardware?
<jester-> diego-prioretti: ha preso una non linux digeribile o si installerebbe da sola appena la vede
<nico__> Ma siamo proprio sicuri di quel 99%?
<jester-> nico__: pure il costruttore ndrebbe cazziato che il cattivone non fornisce driver linux
<jester-> e nemmeno le specifiche per gli sviluppatori
<jester-> nico__: linux è alternativo a winz non il sostituto, visto che tutti fanno i driver  per winz da li funza tutto
<diego-prioretti> nico__, la stampante è riconosciuta dal sistema?
<jester-> se  lo fosse stamperebbe
<diego-prioretti> prima mi ha detto di si :|
<jester-> se la mette da solo se supportata
<nico__> Finora i driver linux hanno funzionato benissimo quando le versioni erano fatte bene. Infine, sappiate che io non me la sto prendendo con voi. Vorrei solo che anche voi vi uniste a me nel denunciare queste cose, per far sì che non si ripetano, perché sono cose sbagliate per tutti, anche per gli "sviluppatori" o no?
<jester-> se multi funzano le hp e qualche epson
<jester-> m va messo un driver esterno
<diego-prioretti> nico__, mi dici che marca e modello di stampante hai? vediamo di risolvere :)
<jester-> nico__: ripeto: se prendi roba il cui costruttore non collabora con is linux non c'è verso
<nico__> Samsung ML -1640 Mono Laser Printer.
<jester-> nico__: guarda un po nel cd in dotazione che samsung è una delle poche collabora o vai sul sito e pia il driver
<jester-> nico__: qui dicono solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847122
<jester-> nico__: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/ML-2545/XAA
<nico__> Scusate, ma io questo linguaggio non lo capisco. Il mio lo capite? Sì? E perché non lo usate anche voi? E poi ogni tanto s'inserisce qualcuno con l'inglese, dicendo cose che credo non capisca neanche un inglese? Perché? E comunque, ora ho la 8.04, che presenta solo il problema di tradurlo in italiano.
<Ingen> s eti riferisci pe es. a Lena [~Lena@95.236.182.26] has quit [Ping timeout: 264 seconds]
<Ingen> è lena che è stata sloggata perchè non guardavala pagina da 246 minuti
<Ingen> ignora quelle cose sono info che da la chat
<Ingen> ecco lena è appena tornata
<Lena> buona sera
<Ingen> lena: scusa se ti ho presa ad esempio :) ho usato il primo a caso
<Ingen> ciao lena
<Lena> : nessun problema!
<Lena> :)
<Ingen> che problema mi rsolvi?
<Lena> cmq ciao ingen
<Ingen> *risolvi
<nico__> A Lena! Ma che cavolo significa has joined #ubuntu-it che ogni tanto mi rifili senza farmi capire il motivo?
<Lena> noco__ forse xchè entro nel canale....
<Ingen> te l'ho detto prima  era statasloggata e roa è tornata
<diego-prioretti> nico__, Lena non ti rifila niente. sono messaggi della chat di quando Lena viene in questa stanza
<Ingen> *ora
<Ingen> lena sei un mod?
<cippoo> eccomi ancora qua allora
<Ingen> hoo bene hai risolto
<Lena> Ingen: no no è già tanto se mi modero io :)
<cippoo> ho un hd esterno lo voglio formattare tutto in fat 32, mi basta una sola partizione, come faccio?
<Ingen> è che hai il nome rosso
<diego-prioretti> Ingen, la scritta esce in rosso quando c'è il tuo nome nel messaggio
<Lena> Ingen: purtroppo io nn vedo il colore..
<diego-prioretti> Lena, non vedi il rosso in chat?
<nico__> Ma! Lasciamo perdere! Cercate anche voi di richiamare a ragione gli sviluppatori. Adesso provo a tradurre come mi avete suggerito e poi vi farò sapere. Per adesso grazie. Ciao.
<Ingen> grazie , ...qualcuno risponde a quello che ho chiesto prima, se sono nel posto giusto, se non ditmelo th
<Ingen> ciao nico__
<diego-prioretti> nico__, hai letto tutto quello che ti è stato detto?
<Lena> diego-prioretti: no nn lo vedo con irc
<cippoo> in poche parole e come se il mio hd lo faccio diventare una chiavettona usb da 160 gb
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, hai deciso di piallare tutto?
<cippoo> e possibile? o impossibile?
<cippoo> si diego non vedo quale il rischio ho il problema
<cippoo> lo voglio usare per la ps3 per salvare file molto grandi
<cippoo> una chiavetta in poche parole
<cippoo> cosa me ne faccio di più partizioni
<diego-prioretti> compra una chiavetta da 32g che fai prima :D (è una battuta )
<cippoo> me ne serve solo una che sfrutta tutto l'hd
<cippoo> si tranqui diego ma una da 160 gb e più comoda
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, scusa se sono perplesso ma se non ho capito male questo è un HD interno di un portatile?
<cippoo> si diego
<cippoo> perchè?
<diego-prioretti> perchè se poi ti servisse il portatile non potresti usarlo
<Ingen> io ti avevo proposto gestore dischi http://imagebin.org/250903
<cippoo> in che senso mi servisse il portatile?
<cippoo> quel portatile lo buttato e mi sono staccato solo, l'hd
<Ingen> cippo: così vedi anche bene quel'è lusb, ma non ho capito se non va bene da usare
<diego-prioretti> comunque la procedura di Ingen è la più semplice e sopratutto è una procedura grafica e non da terminale
<cippoo> ok ingen procediamo
<cippoo> per prima cosa devo collegare via usb l'hd giusto?
<diego-prioretti> ovviamente
<Ingen> aspetta non so se devi farlo da live prò
<cippoo> ok con calma senno faccio casini
<Ingen> ]però ...cedo la parola :)
<diego-prioretti> per formattare non deve fare niente da live ... almeno non credo
<Ingen> prima l'altro che lo aiutava, non ricordo il nome :( ,  diceva di sì
<cippoo> cosa vuol dire da live?
<cippoo> comunque lo collegato
<diego-prioretti> jester-, ci sei?
<Ingen> vuoldire da cd o chivetta usb
<cippoo> allora il lettore cd sul mio portatile non c'è l'ho
<Ingen> diego: hasiii era jester sorry
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, live sarebbe la versione di prova ma non installata che si attiva col disco o con la pennetta
<cippoo> e chiavette non le ho inserite
<cippoo> ho solo attaccato l'hd
<cippoo> via usb ovviamente alimentato
<Ingen> ma non essendoci la home o la root, su quel disco, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi o sbaglio
<cippoo> comunque non rischio di danneggiare il mio pc?
<diego-prioretti> infatti basta formattare senza ricreare partizioni
<cippoo> massimo si rompe quel hd esterno giusto?
<diego-prioretti> si ma nn si rompe tranquillo cippoo
<Ingen> non dovrebbe rompersi, al amassimo lo riformatti di nuovo
<cippoo> ok dai iniziamo?
<diego-prioretti> vai Ingen spiegagli come fare visto che ha collegato l'hd
<Ingen> vai e torna con l'hddd o sull'hhd
<Ingen> ok
<cippoo> ok e già installato e de gia stato rilevato dal pc
<Ingen> devi aprire il gestore dischi
<cippoo> il gparted?
<Ingen> dovrebbe essere in applicazioni > accessori
<cippoo> a scusa trovato ed aperto
<Ingen> no quello che ti ho fatto vedere prima nel link
<cippoo> si torvato ti mando la schermata?
<Ingen> no
<cippoo> ok
<Ingen> cerca quel coso che sembra un tridente
<Ingen> è la classica icona per le usb
<cippoo> ce ne sono 2 però
<Ingen> ti ricordi come si chiama l'hdd? va bhe psta l'immagine va
<Ingen> *posta
<cippoo> ahaha ok
<cippoo> inviami imagebin please ;)
<Ingen> http://imagebin.org/250903 a fondo pagina c'è il link per uppare
<Ingen> odio  "uppare" :) il termine
<cippoo> http://imagebin.org/250905 dai che c'è la possiamo fare :D
<Ingen> il dsco in basso è quello esterno
<Ingen> quelli'cona sopra è quella dell'usb
<cippoo> ok ci clicco sopra?
<Ingen> fai lo shot che andiamo sul sicuro
<cippoo> cose lo shot?
<Ingen> scusa "screenshot" metti limmgine come prima per vedre cosa hai selezionato
<cippoo> ok
<Ingen> a parte che se anche sbagliassi disco al massimo nega l'operazione...chiedo conferma :)
<cippoo> http://imagebin.org/250906 ecco qua
<cippoo> si si fai bene ingen che sono una frana
<Ingen> ho adesso clicka su formatta, e scegli non partizionare
<cippoo> ok
<Ingen> alllt ferma
<Ingen> dalla casella in basso adestra
<Ingen> mi ero dimenticata che ci sono due opzioni
<cippoo> per dio mi e uscita sta roba http://imagebin.org/250908
<Ingen> meno male
<cippoo> ok
<cippoo> dicevi in basso a destra?
<Ingen> allora spostati verso destra ci sono due opzioni formatta o modifia partizioni
<cippoo> non le vedo
<Ingen> ti mando l'immagine
<cippoo> ok
<Ingen> http://imagebin.org/250909
<cippoo> ingen non mi fa andare in giu
<cippoo> non capisco perchè
<Ingen> a destra della finestra non c'è la barra di scorrimento?
<neramarea> 'sera. dando il comando nmap, quanti host dovrei vedere connessi?
<cippoo> no nn c'è
<neramarea> (sapendo di avere solo questo pc acceso e connesso)
<Ingen> ciao neramarea e almaidinajad
<neramarea> ola
<almaidinajad> ciao Ingen
<Ingen> @neramarea: io non so risponderti sorry
<Ingen> cippo prova a ridimensionare la finestra
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, da terminale fai molto prima :   sudo umount /dev/sdb1    poi dai sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1 (mi sembra che sia sdb1 che devi formattare)
<cippoo> ho non me la muove neanche con ridimensiona
<Ingen> cippoo: e però, questo è strano.....
<cippoo> provo a fare come dice diego da terminale?
<diego-prioretti> prima un ragazzo c'è riuscito con questi comandi ;)
<Ingen> massimizza la finestra allora
<neramarea> ho tre host up: uno è l'hag, uno e il mio pc e poi ce n'è un altro, lontano solo un hop...
<Ingen> lol
<Ingen> è che sono 4 click un su smonta il disco, uno su formatta, scegli fat32, e dai l'ok fine
<cippoo> allora nn si muove propio cioè in giu non mi fà andare e cmq ora ho letto che il disco contiene parti dannegiate
<cippoo> cmq provo da terminale allora?
<Ingen> formattando perdi quelle parti e il resto è valido
<cippoo> ok allora proviamo da terminale?
<Ingen> allora fatti spiegare coma fare, anche per tentare il ripristino delle parti danneggiate, da terminale su può tentare
<Ingen> io non so ancora usare bene il tereminale :(
<cippoo> ok diego che comando devo dare? anche per le parti dannegiate?
<diego-prioretti> aspetta che guardo gli screenshot che hai mandato prima
<cippoo> ok
<cippoo> senno te lo rinvio
<diego-prioretti> quali sarebbero le parti danneggiate? non ne vedo... vedo solo 12G occupati e il resto che è libero
<Ingen>  cippoo: prova a prendere il bordo in alto della finestra del gestore dischi e spostala a sinistra
<Ingen> diego: anche perchè nell'immagine che ha mandato prima, ha il pallno verde il disco dovrebbe essere in buono stato
<cippoo> http://imagebin.org/250912 guarda diego li ce scritto parti danneggiate
<diego-prioretti>       quando formatti vengono ripristinati...
<cippoo> ok
<cippoo> quindi da terminale comando?
<diego-prioretti>  sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<diego-prioretti> poi   sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<cippoo> diego al primo comando mi a detto non monato
<cippoo> montato
<diego-prioretti> perfetto
<cippoo> do il secondo comando?
<diego-prioretti> serve per smontare il disco :)
<diego-prioretti> procedi col secondo
<cippoo> mi e uscito questo al secondo comando mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009)
<diego-prioretti> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<diego-prioretti> se apri il disco è vuoto?
<cippoo> si
<cippoo> avevo cancellato tutto
<Ingen> diego-prioretti: bello grazie per la dritta
<diego-prioretti> lol
<cippoo> diego no c'è ancora una cartella che avevo creato prima
<cippoo> ma a funzionato?
<cippoo> a formattato in fat32?
<cippoo> diego nn mi abbandonare!
<diego-prioretti> dal terminale da sudo fdisk -l
<cippoo> mandami pastebin perfavore cosi vedi cosa mi  e uscito
<diego-prioretti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cippoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629410/ ecco cosa mi e uscito
<Ingen> diego-prioretti: pero è davvero strano che non vedesse le barre per scorre la pagina di gestore dischi.../bho
<diego-prioretti> no Ingen sarà un piccolo bug grafico... capita a volte
<cippoo> ingen ho fatto tanti di quei casini su questo pc
<diego-prioretti> bene cippoo non è cambiata una cippa... apri gparted e cerca la partizione sdb1
<cippoo> ok
<Ingen> twilight: ciao
<cippoo> fatto e trovata ora mi segna fat 32 su tutte e 2
<twilight> ciao :)
<cippoo> vuoi la schermata?
<diego-prioretti> anche sdb1 cippoo ? mi fido di quello che dici...
<Ingen> cippoo: come tutte e due...
<cippoo> si si diego
<cippoo> file system fat 32
<cippoo> sdb1 e sdb2
<Guest22880> ciao a tutti
<diego-prioretti> apposto allora....
<Ingen> cippoo: fai la schermata...eon floddare prego
<Ingen> *non
<Guest22880> Qualcuno conosce un programma per sbloccare una chiavetta ZTE MF627 marchiata 3 ?
<Ingen> Guest22880: ciaooo
<Guest22880> ciao Ingen
<cippoo> http://imagebin.org/250916
<cippoo> quindi ora e tutto formattato in fat32?
<diego-prioretti> si
<diego-prioretti> gparted non mente !
<cippoo> e però a 2 partizioni
<cippoo> giusto?
<Ingen> cippoo: si ma devi unire le partizioni e... non floddare
<cippoo> e come si fà?
<cippoo> e cosa vuol dire floddare?
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, quando Ingen dice di non floddare intende che devi scrivere tutto su una riga
<cippoo> a ok cm unisco
<diego-prioretti> Per unire le partizioni è sufficiente selezionare una delle due partizioni ed eliminarla, quindi ridimensionare la partizione rimanente in modo che vada ad occupare tutto lo spazio rimasto
<cippoo> come faccio ad unire?
<Guest22880> cip060
<Ingen> azzz... arrhh mi si è inchiodta laschermata di autenticazione di gparted
<cippoo> quindi e un casino?
<diego-prioretti> Ingen, leggi il pvt che ti ho mandato ;)
<diego-prioretti> cippoo, no.. basta che cancelli la partizione da 12G e espandi l'altra
<cippoo> ok vado quindi?
<diego-prioretti> tanto il disco è vuoto... non puoi fare danni
<cippoo> allora vado su sdb1 tasto destro del mouse elimina giusto?
<cippoo> datemi conferma
<Ingen> diego-prioretti: penso anchio...lol , grazie mileeeeeeeee
<diego-prioretti> esatto
<cippoo> ora clicco la spunta verde o espando prima?
<diego-prioretti> non so di quale spunta parli... comunqe se ti fa espandere fallo
<cippoo> no nn mi fa espandere
<diego-prioretti> cosa c'è scritto sulla "spunta verde"?
<cippoo> niente lo gia cliccata e mi a eliminato sdb1
<cippoo> ora per espandere da dove si fà?
<diego-prioretti> e ora nn ti fa espandere sdb2?
<cippoo> e no se clicco il tasto destro su sdb2 cc'è solo smonta - gestione flag - informazioni
<diego-prioretti> strano perchè ho provato ora con un mio hd e me lo fa fare..
<diego-prioretti> la partizione è smontata?
<cippoo> forse perchè ci sono disegnate delle chiavi su sdb2?
<cippoo> no nn e smontata
<cippoo> pero ce l'opzione smonta la clicco?
<diego-prioretti> si
<diego-prioretti> poi dovrebbe uscire anche ridimensiona
<cippoo> si :) ridimensiono?
<diego-prioretti> certo.. ingrandiscila al massimo
<cippoo> sta facendo dice che puo impiegare molto tempo
<cippoo> quanto tempo?
<diego-prioretti> 1 minuto credo... non è un hd molto grande
<cippoo> grande diego fatto!!!
<cippoo> ora non causa problemi il fatto che si chiama sdb2 enon uno?
<diego-prioretti> no basta che quando lavori sulle partizioni ti ricordi che è sdb2
<cippoo> ok quindi ho finito finalmete? non devo fare nientslro vero?
<diego-prioretti> hai finito :)
<cippoo> grande diego e anche a ingen per essermi stati dietro alla prossima
<ingen> diego-prioretti: huuu menomale ci sei ancora...fiuuuu
<diego-prioretti> ingen, che succede
<ingen> mi è crashato il pc :((((((
<diego-prioretti> molto male.. non dovrebbe farlo
<ingen> no per nulla piacevole preferirei....non possodirlo******
<neramarea> 'sera. con nmap vedo tre host up nella mia rete; uno sono io, uno è l'hag di fasatweb, e ce n'è un terzo, distante solo un hop dal mio pc... è normale?
<neramarea> *fastweb
<Mabo1> ecco
<ingen> li vedi in rete nella tua o vedi che ci sono le loro reti? usi il wifii?
<ingen> neramarea: up
<jester-> neramarea: installa etherape che ti fa pure le figure
<neramarea> sì, wifi. uso nmap -sP mio_ip/24 come comando... sì nella mia rete.
<ingen> diego-prioretti: mi rimandi il link di prima per favore che non sono riuscita a vederlo grazie :)
<neramarea> jester- che è etherape?
<jester-> monitoriizza la rete in modo figo
<ingen> neramarea: ogni quanto cambi la wap?
<neramarea> ingen uso fastweb... dovrei chiamare loro ogni volta... ergo... mai.
<diego-prioretti> ingen, accetta il file così non devi scaricarlo dal sito ;)
<ingen> per la wap? non posso credere che abbiamo fatto una cosa del genere...........sono perplessa
<ingen> diego-prioretti: da dove?
<neramarea> wpa, intendi? sì, è così...
<diego-prioretti> comunque ingen se riapri il pvt con me hai anche la conversazione di prima quindi trovi il link (basta che clicchi il mio nome e poi clicchi su  Open dialog window
<neramarea> jester- però non capisco la simbologia...
<jester-> neramarea: de che
<neramarea> ad esempio, jester-, che significa se vedo connesso server1302.teamviewer.com???
<neramarea> etherape jester-
<jester-> neramarea: usandolo una volta ogni morte di papa non ho presente
<neramarea> ora ne capisco memno di prima: con nmap -O pare che l'hag Pirelli abbia un kernel linux 2.6.x...
<neramarea> *meno
<ingen> rieccomi!!!!..... stavolta si era freezzato..... forse dovrei frlo riposare un po
<ingen> diego-prioretti: :) riciaooo....dicevamo... il link non lovedo piu?
<diego-prioretti> basta che clicchi sul mio nome e poi su open dialog window . te l'avevo mandato in privato e dovresti averlo ancora
<ingen> diego-prioretti: ci sono solo wois e query
<diego-prioretti> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1543&Itemid=33
<maurizio__> ciao a tutti scusate ho un piccolo problema potete aiutarmi?
<ingen> diego-prioretti: Grazie mille di nuovo..... domani apro un topic in help, per questi crash. qui il discorso temo sarebbe troppo lungo
<diego-prioretti> !qualcuno | maurizio__
<ubot-it> maurizio__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maurizio__> hai ragine è solo una forma di rispetto verso chi sa di più :)
<diego-prioretti> ingen, probabilmente è un problema di temperatura ...
<ingen> diego-prioretti: penso anchio, magari lo apro e lo spolvero tanto ormai ha perso la garanzia, ormai è un nonnetto
<maurizio__> comunque la domanda è questa: mi hanno regalato un iphone e come sapete tutti questo cavolo di coso si sincronizza solo tramite itunes. io sul mio pc ho xubuntu. come posso fare? in molti topic ho sentito parlare di virtual box... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ingen> aaaa propsito unadelledomende per cui ero venuta qui: ho due launcher per aprire e chudere llamp, Tipo: applicazione nel terminale comando : sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start, possoa ggiungere anche la pass di root, in modo da non doverla digitare, sonomolto pigra los o:)
<ingen> ecchhe ho scritto blhaaaa :(
<diego-prioretti> hahah dai è comprensibile ingen . comunque è una operazione sconsigliata quella di eliminare richieste di password
<maurizio__> immagino devo tornare a windows :(
<diego-prioretti> maurizio__, riprova forse sanno aiutarti. Sinceramente non conosco il tuo problema quindi non so darti una soluzione. Hai letto qualcosa sul forum? mi sembra che ci siano vecchie discussioni su iphone
<ingen> diego-prioretti: è intercettabile dal luancher al terminale?
<jester-> maurizio__: non solo aifono non c'è tool per il sync ma anchenon c'è per tutti glialtri, ma puoi avviare installando winz in virtualbox
<diego-prioretti> ingen, che intendi?
<maurizio__> ma cosa è questa virtual box di cui leggo spesso? come funziona? non devo solo emulare windows ma anche itunes..
<diego-prioretti> maurizio__, è un'emulazione di un altro sistema operativo. ovviamente con i suoi limiti ma riesce ad emulare anche itunes
<jester-> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester->  ma
<jester-> maurizio__: non l'ose
<ingen> diego-prioretti: che tutto quello ch fa quel comando è aprire il terminale, poi  do la pass e avvia o chiude lamp, poi per acedere a local hoste tutto il resto devo comunque dare la password di accesso, quindi no vedo pericoli
<ingen> ok scrivo sul notes e copincollo :) :)
<diego-prioretti> ingen, è così lunga sta password? :-/
<ingen> non molto è che non mi entra in testa, sono 4 gruppi di lettere con iniziale maiuscola, seguite da un numero  tipo Flxw4Rhd5 ecc.così la leggo a gruppi di
<ingen> 5 ecco ho anche sbagliato a srivere l'esempio vedi dovè il problema...seduto di fronte al pc
<diego-prioretti> ingen, prova se trovi la soluzione qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<ingen> diego-prioretti: grazie..ha poi cippo?
<ingen> *risolto
<diego-prioretti> l'ho mandato a nanna felice come una pasqua :)
<diego-prioretti> gparted è sempre lo strumento migliore per lavorare sui dischi
<ingen> diego-prioretti: vero, ma anche il gestore non è male e assurdo che non vedesse tutta la pagina, oggi i bho! si sprecano, domani guardo con calma la pagina sudo, oggi sono stanca e farei boiate
<diego-prioretti> forse bastava chiuderlo e riaprirlo ma col gestore dischi non poteva ridimensionare quella partizione sdb1... quindi gparted 1-dischi 0
<ingen> diego-prioretti: :( :( :( :( :(
<diego-prioretti> adesso che succede ingen
<ingen> diego-prioretti: noo scherzavo era per quel, 1a0 .......dopo 2 crash scherzo ancora ....
<diego-prioretti> ingen, dopo 2 crash cerca di risolvere o rischi di bruciare qualcosa!!!
<ingen> diego-prioretti: si si!!! sicuro ma ...domani, oggi farei danni, a proposito di danni mi è venuta in mente una cosa, se faccio l'istallazione completa su un hdd esterno, e poi persbaglio lo attaco ad un'altro pc che succede?
<diego-prioretti> oddio a questa domanda non so rispondere... non mi è mai capitato
<diego-prioretti> per logica non dovrebbe succedere niente perchè il disco che si avvia all'accensione del pc dovrebbe essere quello interno
<ingen> se non è settato per il boot da usb, ma pensandoci forse non riconosce il dual boot, ma linux è tutto sullo stesso disco, quindi non trova i driver impostati e usa quelli emulati? almeno per la mia scifida scheda video sys fa così
<diego-prioretti> buonanotte a tutti
<ingen> ciao
<krabador> !seen overme
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-20
<salento> hi
<salento> ciao
<salento> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare per favore ?
<krabador> salento, che succede?
<salento> ho scaricato ubuntu seguendo i passaggi sulla usb ma all'avvio non lo apre
<salento> sai cosa può essere
<salento> ??
<krabador> salento, cosa hai usato per fare la pendrive?
<tr4sc3nd> ciaoo
<URUS> ...
<Matteo1967> ciao ragazzi
<Matteo1967> ho un problema con Lubuntu
<Matteo1967> come inizio a navigare mi si blocca e devo riavviare
<Matteo1967> potete darmi un aiuto
<mpie> buongiorno a tutti. con virtualbox posso far girare itunes su linux? se si come posso installare itunes su una macchina virtuale?
<neramarea> 'giorno. monitorando la rete, con nmap -sP mio_ip/24 trovo 3 host up: uno è l'hag di fastweb (che, non so se è normale, viene visto con un kernel linux 2.6.x), uno è il mio pc, e poi ce n'è un terzo distante solo un hop da me; è possibile che si tratti dell'home theater, connesso tramite cavo di rete ma SPENTO? In effetti, se scollego il cavo l'host sparisce... ma perchè con nmap viene visto up???
<OverMe> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> OverMe ma nmap sta nei repo...
<OverMe> neramarea, e che vuol dire. chiedere se il tuo home theater è posseduto non riguarda ubuntu
<neramarea> ...mh, ok. ma la domanda era un'altra...
<Mariorossi> salve a tutti, ho comprato una settimana fa un asus eepc 1015cx on preinstallato Ubuntu 12.04. tutto funzionava perfettamente tranne per il fatto che il netbook era lento, a dire poco... con due tab di firefox il computer si bloccava per dei quarti d'ora... quindi ho scaricato l'immagine iso di ubuntu 12.04 lts scaricato dl sito ufficiale su chiavetta e l'ho installata sul netbook formattando tutto il suo contenuto precedente, 
<pepi75> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il secondo monitor, ho un notebook asus, prima funzionava ma non so perchè non riesco adesso a visualizzare il secondo monitor collegato in HDMI
<pepi75> mattina presto
<TaLaDo> pepi75 prima quando?
<akhilleus> salve a tutti il sistema di chiede di eseguire un avanzamento parziale,cio' significa che lubuntu 12.10 passeerebbe a lubuntu 13.04??? Conviene effettuare tale procedura???
<OverMe> quello non è un avanzamento parziale
<akhilleus> cosa é?
<OverMe> semplicemente ti aggiorna il kernel ed altra roba affine
<akhilleus> dove uppo l'immagine????
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akhilleus> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/screenldi.png/
<akhilleus> quindi se avanzo parzialemente cos accade?
<OverMe> ti aggiorna quello che può
<akhilleus> quindi è normale o c'è qualcosa che non va?
<OverMe> c'è scritto da cosa può dipendere
<akhilleus> nn va diamine
<OverMe> ?
<akhilleus> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/nonvadiamine.png/
<OverMe> chiudi tutto, da terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630742/
<akhilleus> ora va tutto grazie
<akhilleus> ,a cosa era????
<pepi75> TaLaDo, scusa  non avevo letto
<pepi75> TaLaDo, il notebook è nuovo.. appena installato Ubuntu e configurato.. andava bene
<OverMe> non lo so, forse la quantità raccapricciante di PPA che hai messo goni tanto lo fa star male
<OverMe> *ogni
<akhilleus> oddiooooooo :(
<akhilleus> ma non vanno bene molti ppa?
<pepi75> TaLaDo, ho un notebook con 2 schede video, una intel integrata e un nvidia.. ho installato bumblee per gestirle.. ma 99,99% uso la scheda Intel
<jester-> anche i proposed sono nocivi alla salute
<OverMe> i ppa sono sconsigliati e andrebbero messi solo se si sa cosa si sta facendo
<akhilleus> grazie li cancello adesso
<pepi75> jester-, mi daresti una mano? non scherzo... non so lavorare senza doppio monitor :)
<jester-> pepi75: problema?
<pepi75> non vedo il doppio monitor
<pepi75> il secondo monitor scusami
<jester-> pepi75: scheda video?
<pepi75> Intel
<pepi75> ne ho 2... ma Ubuntu funziona con la Intel
<jester-> pepi75: e da impostazioni monitor non c'è?
<pepi75> qualche giorno fa funzionava bene
<pepi75> no non vedo il monitor
<pepi75> windows lo vede :(
<jester-> pepi75: resetta gome e unity
<jester-> gnome
<pepi75> resetto?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pepi75> jester-, ma cosi perdo tutte le impostazioni
<pepi75> ok ci provo
<jester-> pepi75: per unity sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ se hai 12.10 se 12.04 unity --reset
<pepi75> mi ero creato dei quick launcher saranno cancellati?
<pepi75> chiudo sessione
<TCAF> ciao a tutti
<TCAF> volevo provare ubuntu 12.10 su usb. Si può fare ? come ?
<OverMe> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<TCAF> grazie milleù
<robyross> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare' non riesco ad aprire più per fare gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> robyross: spiega: ad aprire piu
<glpiana> ola
<diego-prioretti> ola :)
<Pallino> buon giorno a tutti
<Pallino> avrei un problema e spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<Pallino> ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.10 su vierual box ma quando mi carica il desktop si blocca tutto e compare un errore
<Pallino> dicendomi che combiz ha un errore o qualcosa di simile,l ho rinstallato altre 3 volte ma niente da fare
<Pallino> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<jester-> Pallino: vbox se non hai pc e scheda grafica potente compiz non va, quindi usa unity 2d
<jester-> puoi installare anche 10 volte
<jester-> Pallino: o gnome classic no effetti dopo aver installato gnome-session-fallbck
<Pallino> e come faccio a metterlo durante l'installazione
<Pallino> cmq ho un i7 e una gtx 550i
<jester-> Pallino: non dovrebbe dare un errore compiz installando il sistema
<jester-> fino a che parte la grafica compiz non centra e comunque dovrebbe passare automatico la 2d
<Pallino> eh me lo da ,ma il 2D non l'hanno rimosso con la 12.10?
<jester-> Pallino: è strana la cosa
<Pallino> mi parte il login e poi  solo lo sfondo marrone e basta
<jester-> Pallino: installa gdm
<Pallino> non mi fa accedere a niente
<Pallino> come se la scrivania fosse bloccata
<jester-> e lo metti a default, su qualche pc lightdm in vbox pare fare casino
<jester-> fallo fa tty
<jester-> Pallino: hai controllato md5sum della iso e poi fatta usare direttamente da vbox?
<Pallino> sì non lo metto neanche su cd gli passo la iso direttamente
<Pallino> spe riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> eh ma md5sum è giusto?
<Matteo1967> Salve a tutti
<Matteo1967> chi mi puoi dare una mano?
<Matteo1967> ho installato lubunto e si congela
<poldo> ciao a tutti, ho aggiornato Ubuntu. AL riavvio il boot trova solo Windows e parte con esso e non con Ubuntu. Come posso risolvere? Grazie!
<glpiana> !grub | poldo
<ubot-it> poldo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<poldo> glpiana: già provato con quella guida ma non mi ha cambiato nulla
<glpiana> poldo, quanti dischi fisici ha il tuo pc?
<poldo> glpiana: 2
<glpiana> poldo, e che comando dai per l'installazione di grub?
<poldo> glpiana: io avevo seguito la guida, credo questo grub-install /dev/sda  e poi update-grub
<glpiana> poldo, e il sistema windows risultava su sda o su sdb?
<poldo> glpiana: me lo dà su sdb1
<poldo> glpiana: in sda ho 5 partizioni, una sola in sdb
<glpiana> poldo, allora dai grub-install /dev/sdb       al posto di sda
<poldo> glpiana: ok provo grazie
<poldo> glpiana: mi riporta questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631084/
<glpiana> poldo, sei da live ora?
<poldo> glpiana: si
<glpiana> poldo, e stai seguendo la guida per montare in /mnt dev sys e proc prima del chroot?
<poldo> glpiana: si
<glpiana> poldo, avendoti dato quell'errore ne dubito. metti su pastebin i comandi che hai dato. copiali dal temrinale
<glpiana> !paste | poldo
<ubot-it> poldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fufi> uso ubuntu 12.10 qualcuno sa dirmi se posso installae un programma tipo corel paint shop pro?
<glpiana> fufi, che fa di particolare?
<rusfus> salve!
<rusfus> e da tipo una settimana che ho problemi con la riproduzione video in streaming, qualcuno sa dirmi da cosa dipende??
<diego-prioretti> che tipo di problemi rusfus ? che browser usi? che riproduttore viene usato per i video?
<rusfus> diego-prioretti praticamente il video mi va a scatti e in differita audio, uso mozilla, il riproduttore bo!! so na sega!!
<rusfus> lo fa anche con il tubo
<matteo__> sera a tutti
<diego-prioretti> hai provato con altri browser?
<rusfus> diego-prioretti, si, e cmq lo stesso problema me lo da sul portatile dove sta installato xubuntu
<matteo__> ragazzi non riesco a far funzionare bene la webcam: non riesco a far funzionare il microfono
<diego-prioretti> rusfus, possibile sia un problema di rete? sei in wireless o hai il cavo?
<rusfus> sdiego-prioretti su sto pc via cavo sul portatile wireless, cmq ho provato anche a riportare il router allo stato di fabbrica, ho provato a spegne e a riaccendere, ma nulla
<diego-prioretti> rusfus : il problema riguarda solo lo streaming o anche giochi o programmi che usano la scheda video in generale?
<rusfus> prima funzionava tutto a modo, altra cosa diego-prioretti, e normale che puntualmente tutte le mattine appena accendo il pc vuole fare un tot di aggiornamenti?? su xubuntu mi ricordo ne fa 1-2 il giorno  no 7-8
<diego-prioretti> rusfus, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<rusfus> diego-prioretti il problem riguarda solo i video in straming
<rusfus> 12.04
<diego-prioretti> gli aggiornamenti dipendono pure da quanti e quali software hai installati... probabilmente su xubuntu hai meno programmi apposta ci sono meno aggiornamenti
<rusfus> ho esattamente gli stessi programmi
<diego-prioretti> con 2 sistemi diversi mi sembra strano che il problema sia lo stesso. sembra un problema di download dei dati... navighi senza problemi e senza rallentamenti?
<rusfus> si
<diego-prioretti> rusfus, ovviamente hai flash aggiornato all'ultima versione...
<rusfus> diego-prioretti, inizialmente pensavo che potrebbe essere un problema di cache, ma su linux non serve svuoarla
<rusfus> diego-prioretti dando sulla barra degli indirizzi "about:plugins" mi dice "    File: libflashplayer.so     Versione:      Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202"
<rusfus> non so se e l'ultima o se  serve adobeflash e non shockwave
<diego-prioretti> prova a reinstallare flash
<diego-prioretti> http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/
<rusfus> posso farlo direttamente dal terminale??
<rusfus> diego-prioretti, scusa la mia nabbagine, prima ci ero arrivato a quella pag tramite i forum, ma come faccio a reinstallarli?? e quale versione??
<diego-prioretti> appunto è meglio scaricarlo dal sito così hai sicuramente l'ultima versione :)
<rusfus> si, ma una volta scaricato come lo installo??
<diego-prioretti> ecco la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti?action=show&redirect=InstallareProgrammi%2FDaSorgenti
<rusfus> grazie
<rusfus> diego-prioretti fatto, + tardi verifico se va tutto bene. grazie per ora :)
<diego-prioretti> di niente ciao rusfus
<poldo> ciao! al boot mi si avvia solamente windows e non ubuntu, ho provato a ripristinare grub inutilmente. Sapete come risolvere? Grazie!
<enzotib> poldo, il menu di grub compare?
<poldo> enzotib: si, l'unica scelta però è windows
<enzotib> poldo, ora sei su windows?
<poldo> enzotib: su live ubuntu
<enzotib> poldo, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | poldo
<ubot-it> poldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poldo> enzotib: la dash non mi trova il terminale, mi sembra quasi incredibile
<matteo__> ragazzi non riesco a far funzionare bene la webcam: non riesco a far funzionare il microfono
<enzotib> poldo, Ctrl-Alt-y
<enzotib> poldo, Ctrl-Alt-t scusa
<matteo__> qualcuno sa cosa e come configurarlo?
<poldo> enzotib: grazie, scusa! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631380/
<enzotib> poldo, sudo blkid
<poldo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631388/
<enzotib> poldo, vedo che hai due partizioni linux, di cui una estremamente piccola, circa 150MB, confermi? come mai?
<davegarath> enzotib, sarà mica la boot ?
<enzotib> vediamo
<poldo> enzotib: quella piccola l'avevo creata annnni fà credo perchè linux mi dava problemi con hd da 500gb, però non credevo esistesse ancora
<poldo> enzotib: ho fatto l'aggiornamento di versione in automatico tramite il gestore e ha fatto tutto lui
<davegarath> poldo, da live riesci a montarla correttamente ? es mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<enzotib> poldo, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<poldo> davegarath: si
<matteo__> raga qualcuno ha una web con microfono incorporato?
<davegarath> poldo, nella sda3 cosa ci vedi ?
<davegarath> matteo__, hai provato a guardare nel mixer ?
<poldo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631404/
<matteo__> davegarath: certo alsa mixer
<davegarath> matteo__, generalemnte se hai un microfono integrato è selezionato quello della scheda audio e non quello della webcam come input
<matteo__> davegarath: nonn èintegrato nel pc credo...
<matteo__> aiutami a controllare
<davegarath> matteo__, ma usando semplicemnte sound setting prima di passare ad alsamixer ?
<matteo__> davegarath: io ho kubuntu
<matteo__> intendi il mixer?
<davegarath> mmm
<enzotib> poldo, sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<davegarath> sì kde mi da i nervi non ricordo la gui
<matteo__> davegarath: devo cambiare ambiente desktop così ci capiamo meglio?
<davegarath> enzotib,  a me pare proprio una boot
<davegarath> poldo, hai la sda1 in mnt ? mi fai un cat della etc/fstab ?
<poldo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631410/
<enzotib> davegarath, sì, ma è roba vecchia, niente del 2013
<davegarath> poldo, cat /mnt/etc/fstab se l'hai montata lì
<enzotib> davegarath, vediamo; poldo ls -l /mnt/boot
<poldo> ok, spè
<poldo> total 12       drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 12288 mar 20 14:49 grub
<poldo> enzotib:
<davegarath> enzotib, manca il kernel :) poldo ci fai il cat della etc/fstab ?
<poldo> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631414/
<davegarath> poldo, non la /etc/fstab ma la /mnt/etc/fstab :)
<poldo> davegarath: ok scusa
<davegarath> figurati
<poldo> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5631423/
<peppe_> come installi ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb?
<peppe_> *installo
<enzotib> !installazione | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> poldo, allora è chiaro, nel ripristino devi fare anche la parte di /boot
<poldo> enzotib: cioè
<enzotib> (che normalmente non si fa)
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> poldo, vedi nel punto 4 questo comando mount /dev/sda2 /boot ?
<poldo> enzotib: ok, spetta
<enzotib> poldo, devi farlo mettendo /dev/sda3 al posto di sda2
<poldo> enzotib: modifico questo così? mount /dev/sda3 /boot
<peppe_> come posso rendere bootabe una penna usb? devo installare ubuntu 12.04
<davegarath> poldo, dopo il chroot dovrebbe bastarre solo mount /boot
<davegarath> in quanto presente in fstab
<davegarath> poldo, prova a non specificare il device ma montare la boot solo con /boot
<poldo> davegarath: quindi sudo mount /boot
<diego-prioretti> peppe_, sei su windows o su un altra distro ubuntu?
<enzotib> poldo, sudo non serve nemmeno, nel chroot
<davegarath> poldo, sì dovresti già essere root, te ne rendi conto se la shell ha # al posto di $
<Elvo> ciao a tutti
<peppe_> lucid linx è la versione, il pc si è bloccato durante l'aggiornamento, ora devo installare da capo con usb
<enzotib> peppe_, hai scaricato la iso?
<poldo> davegarath: ok, montato ora do grub-install?
<peppe_> la sto scaricando ora
<davegarath> si poldo prova
<davegarath> e poi lancia l'update
<poldo> davegarath: grub-install al device o boot?
<davegarath> come da guida
<poldo> davegarath: ok
<davegarath> al device grub si installa sul device non sulla partizione
<davegarath> va ad insediarsi nel cilindro0 del disco dentro i primi 512 byte insieme alla tabella delle partizioni
<poldo> davegarath: ok, ho dato update e mi ha trovato anche le immagini di linux, cosa che non mi aveva mai trovato prima
<davegarath> peché non aveva la boot probabilmente
<davegarath> ora dovrebbe anche aver aggiornato il menù
<davegarath> al reboot dovresti trovarti i tuoi kernel
<poldo> davegarath: quando però tento di smontare mnt mi da errore
<davegarath> sì perché devi prima smontare tutto
<poldo> davegarath: si è lìultimo che smonto
<poldo> da guida
<davegarath> se fai reboot dovrebbe fare tutto lui
<davegarath> :)
<poldo> davegarath: ok provo, ci sentiamo dopo se funge, grazie per ora a te e a enzotib
<davide_> buonasera
<davide_> avrei bisogno di un consiglio, il mio netbook ha le seguenti caratteristiche:  ha un intel atom n270 1.60 ghz 512 ram ddr2 e hd ssd da 8 giga
<davide_> quale versione mi consigliate di linux?
<enzotib> davide_, qui non si consiglia, si supporta ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<enzotib> non ti aspetterai mica che ti consigliamo altre distro?
<davide_> bene, allora quale versione di Ubuntu sarebbe meglio usare?
<enzotib> davide_, io proverei l'ultima, se non va puoi provare xubuntu o lubuntu, che come grafica e memoria sono meno esigenti
<peppe_> grazie era quello che volevo sapere
<Luca_G> buona sera ubuntu 12.10.3 non si connette alla rete wireless
<jester-> Luca_G: scheda?
<Luca_G> scusami il roouter lo vede ma non riesco a connettrsi
<jester-> Luca_G: scheda?
<Luca_G> ubuntu installato su portative
<Luca_G> vede il router ma non si connette
<jester-> Luca_G: ti ho chiesto che scheda wifi ha il pc
<jester-> Luca_G: integrata o usb
<Luca_G> integrata
<Luca_G> tastierino acceso
<jester-> Luca_G: lspci | grep -i network incolla qui la risposta
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> ho ubuntu 12.04x64 con interfaccia gnome classic
<kaurubuntu> e volevo sapere già da lungo tempo nelle precedenti distro come allineare bene le icone della scrivania
<jester-> kaurubuntu: di solito click destro sul desktop
<kaurubuntu> per intenderci (griglia tipo windows)
<kaurubuntu> jester-, grazie ci ho provato...
<jester-> kaurubuntu: lo hai scoperto il desktop con gnome-tweack-tool?
<kaurubuntu> credo di aver installato tweek
<kaurubuntu> vedo un attimo
<jester-> mostra desktop
<jester-> o scrivania che in italiano
<kaurubuntu> jester-, nel frattempo mi diresti come operare hentilmente con tweak
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ??
<Luca_G> Broadcom corporescion BCM4211 802.11b/g wlan
<jester-> kaurubuntu: lo installi e cerchi opzioni avanzate in preferenze
<Luca_G> scusa bcm4311
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  provo
<jester-> Luca_G: sei connesso by cavo?
<Luca_G> no wi
<Luca_G> il modem si
<jester-> Luca_G: hai moca detto che non si collega
<jester-> mica
<Luca_G> pc fisso si con router, il portatile con ubuntu no
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  è installato il pacchetto
<jester-> Luca_G: è semplice la cosa ma devi essere connesso
<Luca_G> vede la rete ma non si connette
<jester-> Luca_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631724/
<jester-> ma devi essere in internet
<kaurubuntu> jester-, è in impostazioni di sistema ubuntu tweak
<jester-> kaurubuntu: aprilo e controlla se è abilitato mostra desktop o permetti che sia
<jester-> kaurubuntu: dopo di che allineamento auto dovrebbe farlo da destro
<kaurubuntu> mostra desktop è abche nella dock cairo
<kaurubuntu> non è la stessa cosa vero?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: hai la cairo?
<kaurubuntu> si
<jester-> che centra con gnome3
<kaurubuntu> ok
<jester-> è un inciucio malriuscito per somigliare a qualcosa
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  bhe si dai questione di esigenze...
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ma ora gentilmente andiamo alla questione
<jester-> e rispetto all'originale fa sempre pena vedi awn
<kaurubuntu> jester-, ho aperto ubuntu tweak
<kaurubuntu> dove trovo mostra desktop
<poldo> davegarath:  ciao, grazie, risolto!
<poldo> enzotib: ciao, grazie risolto!
<davegarath> ottimo poldo
<jester-> kaurubuntu: c'è poco da questionare se non è previsto l'allineamento auto che ti garba trascini a mano
<kaurubuntu> è abilitato mostra le icone della scivania
<poldo> davegarath: ora ho altri problemi, ma prima provo a cercare soluzioni nel forum, grazie!
<kaurubuntu> jester-, bhe grazie questo lo sapevo...
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  ma è possibile che esista ancora questo problema o nessuno in grado o con buona volontà da aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  è solo una domanda ovviamente non una provocazione
<jester-> kaurubuntu: penso serva modificare i file di impostazione dell'accrocchio
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  da su dammi qualche dritta per favore
<jester-> kaurubuntu: non ho idea di quali e dove siano, cerca dalleparti di /etc e nelle cartelle nascoste nella home
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  parli di file della griglia scrivana da editare?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: le impostazione varie di qualsiasi cosa stanno nei file
<jester-> e in cartelle
<kaurubuntu> jester-, eh vai a capire quale è il file incriminato...
<jester-> eh
<jester-> magari piu di uno
<kaurubuntu> jester-,  vabò jester ti ringrazio comunque per la disponibilità
<Diels-Alder1> qualcuno sa se si riesce a far andare in usb il modem onda wd501 su ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<Diels-Alder1> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 19d2:1427 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<Diels-Alder1> non funge...
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: internet key?
<Diels-Alder1> si
<Diels-Alder1> ma che fa da router wifi anche
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: strano ultimamente vanno quasi tutte
<Diels-Alder1> solo che con i driver patchati rtl8187
<Diels-Alder1> non mi va
<Diels-Alder1> e lo so
<Diels-Alder1> ma questa non me la vede
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: se è router wifi ti colleghi come a una normale wifi
<Diels-Alder1> sisi
<Diels-Alder1> lo so
<Diels-Alder1> leggi su
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: non la deve vedere, la key si collega da sola e penso che vada configurata per farlo
<Diels-Alder1> ossia
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: centrano un casso i driver
<jester-> se la wifi funza è come una normale altra wifi
<Diels-Alder1> come si fa?
<Diels-Alder1> a grazie
<Diels-Alder1> lo sapevo pure io questo
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: avra pure un manuale allegato
<Diels-Alder1> si jester- ti scrivo connesso in wifi
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: anche in normale router va configurato o ica si collega
<Diels-Alder1> certo
<Diels-Alder1> è tutto perfetto
<Diels-Alder1> in WIFI FUNZIONA
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: se sei connesso dove sta il problema
<Diels-Alder1> voglio usarla anche usb
<Diels-Alder1> mi spiego
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: dovresti guardare il manuale e vedere se è possibile e come
<Diels-Alder1> manuale per Linux? auhauhauhauhauhauhauhauha
<Diels-Alder1> nemmeno mensionato...
<Diels-Alder1> Mac o winzozz
<Diels-Alder1> per quello chiedevo
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: non so cosa dirti, se non è linux digeribile e dentro alla stessa penna non ci sono i driver ma vedo molto dura
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: prova con la live della 13.04
<Diels-Alder1> vedrò
<jester-> 3 kernel avanti magari la gestice
<jester-> gestisce
<Diels-Alder1> google non sa nemmeno che esiste
<Diels-Alder1> se metto l'lsusb mi sputa in faccia
<filo1234> hai provato a configurare la connessione ?
<Diels-Alder1> filo1234: cioè?
<filo1234> dal network manager
<Diels-Alder1> dmesg le ultime righe come si fa?
<Diels-Alder1> dmesg | less 10
<Diels-Alder1> non mi ricordo
<filo1234> | tail -n 10
<Diels-Alder1> thanx
<akis24> sera
<Diels-Alder1> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631805/
<Diels-Alder1> filo1234: se non la vede come la setto?
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: la vede ma non gli piace
<Diels-Alder1> ehehe
<Diels-Alder1> si perchè dentro ci sarà l'autorun di winzozz per i driver
<Diels-Alder1> un CD virtuale
<Diels-Alder1> BASTARD!!!!
<Diels-Alder1> cerca di accederci come un CD
<filo1234> Diels-Alder1: boh dai uno sguardo a usb_modeswitch
<Diels-Alder1> non funge
<filo1234> bene
<filo1234> buttala
<filo1234> lol
<Diels-Alder1> auhauhauhauhauhauha
<Diels-Alder1> presa l'altro ieri
<Diels-Alder1> vabbè
<filo1234> cambiala
<Diels-Alder1> non posso
<sl_> ehi, ciao
<Diels-Alder1> è l'unica 42.2 wind
<sl_> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con un driver
<Diels-Alder1> vabbè la uso in wifi
<Diels-Alder1> tanto vedo che la carica almeno in USB
<Diels-Alder1> quindi me ne frego
<Diels-Alder1> oppure piallo via linux e metto windows 8
<Diels-Alder1> O_o
<Diels-Alder1> LOL
<Diels-Alder1> uahuhauha
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: dici quale se no
<sl_> si ma, ho seguito questa guida, ma mi errori
<sl_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148767/help-do-i-install-the-ralink-rt3070-wireless-driver
<Diels-Alder1> buttalo via
<Diels-Alder1> allora
<sl_> cioè non me lo estrae, e allora lo faccio via GUI, e poi non me lo installa
<Diels-Alder1> non va quel driver
<Diels-Alder1> innanzitutto
<Diels-Alder1> versione di ubuntu, kernel e nome del wifi
<sl_> lubuntu 12.10
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: prima senza far niente non lo vedeva nemmeno?
<Diels-Alder1> lsusb
<sl_> si si ma lo vede e va
<Diels-Alder1> e allora?
<filo1234> bah
<sl_> e che devo cercare di modificare vid/pip di quella chiavetta per usarla su una smart tv
<sl_> e allora mi serve di installare il driver
<sl_> e modificarlo, ma non va
<Diels-Alder1> non so
<jester-> simonaG: se la vede e va il driver va bene quello di serie
<sl_> nel senso che mi dice anche file non trovato
<Diels-Alder1> ma sono certo che quel driver è una merda
<jester-> a quale pro te ne serve un altro
<Diels-Alder1> io usavo i compat-wireless compilati
<Diels-Alder1> quelli si che vanno
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: prova a compilarti quell
<sl_> si ma io devo fare questa cosa
<sl_> http://woikr.com/home-entertainment/using-non-samsung-wi-fi-usb-adapter-with-samsung-smartinternet-tv/
<sl_> e quindi mi serve quello per ottenere la funzione e2p
<Diels-Alder1> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/#compat-wireless_3.6_stable_releases
<Diels-Alder1> si ma iwpriv
<Diels-Alder1> figurati
<Diels-Alder1> vecchio come il cucco?
<Diels-Alder1> io credo che fai lo stesso con compat-wireless ed iwconfig
<Diels-Alder1> modda un pò la guida
<sl_> e non so se sono così bravo
<sl_> cmq la versione 3.5.4 è la stabile?
<Diels-Alder1> 3.6.8
<Diels-Alder1> io uso quelli
<Diels-Alder1> http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.6/compat-wireless-3.6.8-1.tar.bz2
<Diels-Alder1> questi
<Diels-Alder1> dovrebbero andare alla grande
<Diels-Alder1> poi quello che fai è cambiare sulla EEPROM i vendor id e product id per far credere alla TV che sia quello samsung originale credo
<sl_> si esatto
<sl_> anche se, mi viene il dubbio che non funzionerà
<sl_> perché la smart tv riconosce ralink 2870, mentre quanto faccio lsusb mi da ralink 3070
<sl_> e quindi probabilmente il mio hardware è 3070
<Diels-Alder1> si quello è abbastanza sicuro
<Diels-Alder1>   Please note that the driver code doesn’t compile on version of ubuntu later than 10.04
<Diels-Alder1> leggi questo prima
<Diels-Alder1> arriva in fondo alle guide
<Diels-Alder1> poi il 2870 è molto diverso dal 3070
<Diels-Alder1> al massimo spendi 20€ e compra un 2870 apposta
<Diels-Alder1> installi 10.04
<Diels-Alder1> e lo fai
<Diels-Alder1> altrimenti prova lo stesso ma non aspettarti nulla di che... perchè se il chip è diverso da quello usato da samsung sulla sua wifi non credo che prenderla in giro cambiando vid e pid possa fare molto...
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: devi documentarti bene sul chip del wifi di samsung
<sl_> e si solo che leggendo qui mi sono ingannato
<sl_> http://wiki.samygo.tv/index.php5/Using_NoN-Samsung_USB_WiFi_dongles_with_TV
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: la tua tv è la stessa di quella della guida?
<sl_> il fatto è che rischio di prendere un certo modello di adaptor, poi ha un aggiornamento hardware e in realtà non ha dentro il 2870, e sui siti del produttore non da mai il chipset montato
<sl_> quindi bisogna comprare a scatola chiusa e provare
<Diels-Alder1> come no
<Diels-Alder1> scherzi?
<Diels-Alder1> alfa awus
<Diels-Alder1> cerca un pò
<sl_> e ma quella guida anche il dwa-125 che ho io avrebbe dovuto avere il 2870
<sl_> :(
<Diels-Alder1> si ma alfa è una ditta seria...
<DD3my> ciao jester- :)
<sl_> ma a questo punto non mi conviene spendere 25 euro, tanto non ci faccio gran che sulla smart tv
<sl_> se potevo riciclare questa adaptor bene
<sl_> se no niente
<sl_> fra l'altro il driver per mac non mi va neanche sull'osé 10.8
<sl_> e non lo posso utilizzare neppure su mac
<sl_> lo ributterò fra l'hardware accantonato..
<Diels-Alder1> scusa ma linux lo usi?
<Diels-Alder1> io ho risolto così:
<sl_> si ma su linux il wifi interno del pc mi va
<Diels-Alder1> ok
<sl_> che me ne faccio di una chiavetta
<sl_> sul mac mi serviva per fare un linea wifi dedicata con una stampante wireless
<sl_> a parte che su mac non va un cazzo
<Diels-Alder1> ho portato il cavo del telefono dietro al televisore... messo il modem/router lì e il PC in wifi con una bella Alfa a 5dbi 1W
<sl_> ho anche una belkin e non va
<Diels-Alder1> mi sembra che ci sia una sola strada allora
<Diels-Alder1> e tu sai qual'è
<sl_> e ma non posso spostare i mobili, e quindi dovrei usare un cavo lan di 2,5 metri
<Diels-Alder1> nono
<Diels-Alder1> nel muro
<sl_> e finisce che ci si inciampa e si tira giù tutto
<Diels-Alder1> dentro le scatolette.... è un attimo
<Diels-Alder1> ci sarà la presa della corrente sostitisci uno degli elementi con un plug femmina
<Diels-Alder1> e sei a posto
<sl_> extrema ratio ma si potrebbe fare
<sl_> va bene grazie di tutto
<Diels-Alder1> sl_: è la soluzione migliore
<Diels-Alder1> garantito
<sl_> ciao
<Diels-Alder1> ciao
<matti-007> jester- entra nel tuo account di forum ubuntu yi ho inviato un mp
<motz> salve
<motz> non riesco a scaricare i dischi di installazione. il downolad si interrompe
<massy> salve
<akis24> motz: riprova avrai prb con la connessione
<motz> akis24, ho provato più volte
<matti-007> richiedi il cd ufficile
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<leosacc> sera
<leosacc> buona serata e buon appetito a tutti..
<daniele> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10 ho appena aperto il pc e nella scrivania non mi compare più ne la barra in alto ne la barra laterale di unity.Qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<krabador> daniele, hai fatto aggiornamenti, installato cose?
<daniele> Avevo installato jupiter all'ultimo avvio
<daniele> ora l'ho eliminato
<daniele> ma rimane cmq il problema
<daniele> krabador: se premo il tasto windows non compare neanche il menu di unity
<krabador> daniele, quante volte hai riavviato?
<daniele> krabador: ho disinstallato anche un pacchetto unity-service
<daniele> ricordo per togliere le web app non è che sia questo? ho riavviato 4 volte ormai
<daniele> krabador: Risolto :D
<daniele> ho dato apt-get install unity
<URUS> ce qualcuno ?
<matti-007> io
<URUS> matti-007: ciao
<diego-prioretti> !qualcuno | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matti-007> ciao che c'è?
<matti-007> ciao che c'è?
<matti-007> ciao che c'è?
<URUS1> asp mi è andato in crash il pc
<matti-007> ok
<URUS1> salvo su hd esterno la mia roba dopo torno
<matti-007> ok
<gigiou> buonaser
<matti-007> ciao
<gigiou> buonasera a tutti ragazzi
<gregorio__> scusate e il canale di supporto ?
<diego-prioretti> si
<gigiou> salve ragazzi sto scaricando ubuntu e vorrei chiedere a voi gentilissimi se è compatibile con il mio Eee PC x101ch grazie in anticipo
<gregorio__> una domanda se posso vorrei abbellire aggiungendo dei gadget presi da qui http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/try-this-great-looking-conky-lua.html
<gregorio__> estraendo i pachetti mi trovo i fronte a questi fail clock_rings.lua
<gregorio__> e non riesco proprio a cpire come installarli o che fare
<diego-prioretti> gigiou, non dovresti avere problemi su un eee pc ;)
<mibofra> gigiou, al 1000 per 1000
<kawari> ciao a tutti
<kawari> avrei una domanda sull'installazione di ubuntu posso chiedere a qualcuno?
<gigiou> allora vado sicuro, se estraggo la iso con rufus sulla penna usb vado bene ragazzi?
<diego-prioretti> si gigiou va tranquillo
<diego-prioretti> anche se forse è meglio unetbootin rispetto a rufus
<gigiou> grazie per i preziosi consigli diego provero a installarlo se qualcosa dovesse andare storto sono sicuro che ci saranna consigli preziosi da parte vostra
<gigiou> grazie ragazzi gentilissimi ;)
<mpie> buonasera a tutti, scusate ho installato virtualbox su xubuntu ma non mi riconosce chievette usb ne nulla. come le abilio?
<diego-prioretti> ecco la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Configurazione_USB
<mpie> grazie mille, scusa ancora una cosa: potrò installare itunes su virtual box? ho windows xp, se si dove mi salva la musica che scaricherei da itunes?
<diego-prioretti> a questo non so risponderti... aspetta qualche altra risposta
<mpie> perchè quando digito il comando mi dice questo? directory non trovata
<diego-prioretti> mpie, evidentemente sbagli a scrivere qualcosa nel terminale e non trova la cartella
<mpie> ho controllato più volte, il comando è corretto
<Wilkie_> Salve a tutti
<Wilkie_> Ho una domanda: è possibile installare xubuntu su Odroid-U2?
<HoldenC> Wilkie_, http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<Pallino> ma sei anche qua?sei  ovunque-_-
<Wilkie_> Si io l'ODROID U2 già ce l'ho...
<Wilkie_> volevo capire se ci posso intsllare sopra xubuntu..
<ingen> ciao :)
<Dix78> ciao ingen risolto coi crash?
<ingen> Dix78: no e non so nemmeno come chiede aiuto probabilmente non c'entracon U ma è un porblema hardware,  almeno credo, ma chi 6 c'eri ieri allorase lo sai
<ingen> *chiedere
<Dix78> sono diego-prioretti .. ho messo un nick ;)
<ingen> però ho pulito un po il pc dentro...mancavano solo le tanei dei topi, da tanta polvere che c'era
<ingen> Dix78: haaaa ok
<Dix78> allora potresti aver risolto però ti consiglio di monitorare varie temperature.
<ingen> Dix78: ho messo xchat come mi hai suggrito, scusa ma non avevo visto il mp primache uscissi, c'è qualche prg.pr farlo con U
<ingen> *programma per
<Dix78> prova con questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ingen> Dix78: pero non so come configurae x chat per collegarmi qui
<Dix78> !xchat | ingen
<ubot-it> ingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<anna_> grazie è che ieri non vedevo questa chat nell'elenco , ho provato ad aggiungerla ma non la vedevo lo stesso, adesso invece 'è
<anna_> ecco un'atra domanda nonostante la guida per registrare i nick dice "  digitare dal programma in uso: ", ma dove? nella text box in cui sto scrivendo o dove? e se il nick è già in uso?
<Dix78> sono 2 domande :D
<Dix78> comunque si ... nella barra dove scrivi devi copiare quel comando
<Dix78> se il nick è già in uso devi registrarne un altro ... non ti piaceva ingen? così sei riconoscibile anche sul forum ;)
<anna_> Dix78,  pignolooo!!!!! si voglio usare Ingen anche i chat proprio per quello, ma voglio registrarlo per evitare che qualcuno faccia casini a nome mio, ne faccio abbastanza da sola :)
<Dix78> hhahahaha
<Dix78> dai che ci vogliono 2 minuti :P
<anna_> ok provo, spero non lo usi già qualcun'altro
<Dix78> non mi sembra un nick così comune
<anna_> Dix78,  e non registrarlo tu per poi rivendermelo che ci metto on po sono lentina a scrivere :)
<anna_> *del tempo
<Dix78> cosa devi scrivere... basta che incolli il messaggio di registrazione e metti password e indirizzo email
<Dix78> ti arriva una email con un link da cliccare e poi registri il nick
<Dix78> dai ok per 20 euro ti vendo il nick :)
<anna_> si possono usare caratteri speciali per la pass? non lo dice, nè si nè no
<Dix78> non ne ho idea... prova al massimo te la rifiuta e la riscrivi
<anna_> mer**** ma mi ha registrato anna dove l'ha preso
<Dix78> vabè registrati un'altra volta col nick nuovo.. ormai sai come si fa :D
<anna_> no che non lo so perche con la procedura usata,  probabilmente ha preso il nome utente di U
<anna_> non il nome utente della chat o del forum
<Dix78> impossibile... il nome utente non può rilevarlo
<anna_> e allora dove ha preso anna" If you do not complete registration within one day,  your nickname will expire.
<anna_> -NickServ- anna_ is now registered to" - mi ha scritto questo
<Dix78> ah c'è l'underscore.. è il secondo nome che c'è nelle scelte dei nick
<Dix78> ilprimo è quello che scrivi poi il programma propone in automatico lo stesso nick ma con l' underscore _
<anna_> ma i non ho scritto anna
<Dix78> allora o fai finta che ti piace chiamarti anna_ oppure devi fare un'altra registrazione :(
<anna_> e poi perchè proprio o è un caso che è il mio nome d'accesso a ubuntu
<anna_>  /anna Ingen
<Dix78> LOL
<anna_> macheeee ca******olo
<anna_> e non prendermi in giro :(
<Dix78> basta che clicchi il nome vicino la barra dove scrivi e fai "inserisci il nuovo nickname"
<anna_> aaaa una scoperta Anna è il nome reale che ho messo nel programma
<Dix78> ecco perchè !
<Dix78> !xchat | anna_
<ubot-it> anna_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Dix78> rileggi bene le istruzioni che forse riesci a sistemare senza fare una nuova iscrizione
<Dix78> vado a fare uno spuntino anna_ ciao ciao ^_^
<anna_> ciao tra poco anch'io magari a dopo :)
<anna_>  /nick Ingen
<anna_> ...mi sento imbranata :((
<ingen> .
<ingen> .
<ingen> finalmente ho messo il nick giusto
<ingen> so che questa è un help per ubunto e nn per xchat ma se mi diceste come si mette il messaggio di log out......please :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-21
<krabador> in alto , impostazioni - preferenze - chatting - generale
<URUS> MODIFICARE BOOTSPLASH  ubuntu 10.04 ?
<krabador> URUS, devi riempire una vasca d'acqua, e buttarci il pc dentro.
<URUS> krabador: :(
<krabador> "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" URUS
<URUS> krabador:  user gdm does not exist
<URUS> :( :( :( :(
<krabador> URUS ... -u il nome dell'user
<krabador> -u <utente>
<URUS> root
<URUS> ok ma non ha fatto niente
<URUS> va bene cosi ?
<URUS> cioe ha eseguito il comando senza errori e senza far vedere niente
<krabador> URUS, nel serminale, fai "su nomeutenteprincipale"
<krabador> URUS, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<URUS> ok provo ma io cmq sono come root
<ingen> krabador, grazie fatto :)
<krabador> bene, spero non sia offensivo
<URUS> a cosa serve appace2 ?
<ingen> krabador,  !spero non sia offensivo ...lodicevi a me?
<krabador> ingen, si, il messaggio di log out
<ingen> krabador,  manooo dai. chi pensi che io sia.... e poi perchè farlo ad una chat che ti aiuta :) -  un mex di cortesia :)
<ingen> URUS, sei sicurodi quello che hai scritto, io conosco "apache"
<ingen> che è un programma per creare un local host, per fare db mysql, testare pagine php in locale  o da usare su un server
 * ingen is back (gone 00:45:08)
<URUS> ingen: ho solo chiesto a cosa serve apache2
<krabador> URUS, no, hai chiesto "a cosa serve appace2 ?" che comunque non è un'argomento di questo canale-
<ingen> si ma visto i nomi che danno ai programmi, potevi averlo scritto giusto ed essere un'altra cosa :)
 * ingen is away: afk - vado a prendere un caffè
<URUS> krabador: ritiro scusate
<URUS> ingen: per il caffe ci sto anch'io
 * ingen is back (gone 00:15:17)
<ingen> URUS, comunque almeno ora sai cos'è quel programma,molto utile se lavori per il web - ora vado a mangiare qualcosa :)
<URUS> ingen: bevi il caffe alle 2 del mattino e mangi alle 2 e mezza , ma sei un pipistrelo ? :)
<ingen> URUS, quasi
<Dix78> ingen, sei ancora qui?
<ingen> Dix78, huee ciao...sto per andare a mangiare e arrivi,
<Dix78> prima sei arrivata e sono andato a mangiare io :) hai risolto col nick?
<ingen> Dix78, pare di si ma provo a non confermare anna e domani spero di farlo giusto, già che ci sei volevo chiederti una cosa ma è riguardo l'hardware non credo di poterlo fare .)
<Dix78> prova a chiedere... a limite se non so rispondere te lo dico
<ingen> quando l'ho aperto si sollevava solo un po, a metà fletteva come se avesse ancora una al centro poteva essere sotto la ram? - se mi mandi l ilnk ti posto la foto, anzi mandamelo comunque cha ieri non 'ho salvato grazie
<ingen> *ancora vite una
<Dix78> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ingen> grazie ubot-it
<Dix78> prego :D
<ingen> hemm quello è per il testo
<Dix78> sorry
<ingen> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ingen> ...provavo il  bot
<Dix78> si si fai
<ingen> com'è il bot per le immagini?
<Dix78> sto cercando che non me lo ricordo
<Dix78> all'occorrenza caricala su firenex o su imageshack :/
<ingen> ah ok non è obbligatorio quello che poi se resta sul sito di ubuntu è completamente ot, prima mi hanno cazziata perche uso i me automatici
<Dix78> cosa usi?
<Dix78> sennò mandami il link in pvt così non ti cazziano
<ingen> niente di che dice ""afk - vado a prendere un caffè""  l'anno fatto  perchè è automatico
<ingen> trovato l'host per le imm, come te la do in privato
<Dix78> ok
<Dix78> basta che clicchi sul io nome e fai open dialog windows
<ingen> Dix78, fatto
<Dix78> secondo te quale è il problema? è pure pulita ora la scheda :P
<ingen> bho ho pulito solo un lato sotto la ram forse c'è ancora una vite da togliere, ma è bloccata dal dissipatore, anche se non di vede dalla foto,
<Dix78> vabè comunque sembra pulito... se le ventole non fanno capricci e i driver sono quelli giusti non dovresti avere problemi
<Dix78> hai installato lm-sensor?
<ingen> non ancora...poi se la ingrandisci molto vicino all'angolo dell'etihetta c'è un punto scuro e sembra ci sia una traccia interrotta
<ingen> pero sentendola a mano, prima a sx dl mouse ci potevo cuocere, adesso è solo un po caldo
<Dix78> se si interrompe un circuito non dovrebbe funzionare più ... complimenti per la risoluzione della foto :)
<Dix78> ingen, ora senti che la ventola è in funzione?  basta far raffreddare di più il pc
<ingen> *no mouse touch pad - grazie merito della macchina ed è una macro fatta a mano, con quella vecchia avrei dovuto usare un cavalletto
<ingen> sisi la sento girare e sembra anche meno rumorosa
<Dix78> hai spostato il pc? a volte le ventole vanno fuori asse e girano male ma con 2 pugni tornano in sede e funzionano alla perfezione (esperienza diretta)
<ingen> bhe un po lo sposto sempre, anche solo per mangiare, a pero è un portatile he! :)
<ingen> Dix78, però non voglio prendere a pugni questo con quello normale ho rotto la tastiera adesso solo un mouse, però ero con win :) .)
<Dix78> con win capita hahahaha
<ingen> Dix78, ma leggi solo i mex col tuo nick?
<Dix78> no ingen ... quelli col nick però sono in rosso
<ingen> Dix78,  perché a quello prima non hai risposto a ll'altro in vece subito, pensavo si potessero ignorare determinati mex
<Dix78> comunque fa la prova con lm-sensor se pensi che il pc si scalda troppo... almeno hai un quadro preciso della situazione
<Dix78> per rispondere alle battute non devo pensare molto :P
<ingen> Dix78,  certamente poi è sempre meglio tenere d'occhio i parametri
<ingen> Dix78,  poi contro win vengono in automatico siamo bottizati
<Dix78> immagino che il pc sia appoggiato su un piano rigido vero?
<ingen> si e uso una agenda dietro e due gomme  davanti per alzarlo dalla tovaglia
<Dix78> ottimo :)
<ingen> thx
 * ingen is away: afk - vado a prendere un caffè
 * ingen is back (gone 00:03:10)
<Dix78> ok hai letto le guide sui comandi base di xchat  ingen :)
<ingen> Dix78, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/itnew2irc.html questa al punto 3...non dice molto
<ingen> !cloak
<ubot-it> Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dix78> funziona :)
<Dix78> provali in pvt col bot così non disturbiamo chi dorme
<ingen> ok
<maurizio> buongiorno a tutti, so che non potete dare consigli su certe cose ma è necessario attivare windows xp su virtual machine? non ho più il codice alfanumerico da 25 cifre..
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<maurizio> buongiorno a tutti, so che non potete dare consigli su certe cose ma è necessario attivare windows xp su virtual machine? non ho più il codice alfanumerico da 25 cifre..
<glpiana> maurizio, se non lo attivi smette di funzionare. comunque puoi chiedere questo genere di cose su #ubuntu-it-chat
<kumar> salve
<kumar> ho bisogno dei alcune informazioni sui driver per il mio pc
<kumar> HP PRO 3505
<kumar> mi sapete dire quale ubuntu posso installare su e qusto computer??
<kumar> salve
<kumar> mi potete aiutare
<kumar> ?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti, vorrei ingrandire la partizione che ospita windows 8 senza dover reinstallare ubuntu o perdere eventuali dati, suggerimenti?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, si può fare, dipende dalla situazione
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> |pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, come mai ti trovro sempre qui? XD
<almaidinajad> Sei troppo bravo enzotib, ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633681/
<stonygate> salve gente!
<enzotib> almaidinajad, contrordine: sudo parted -l
<enzotib> almaidinajad, dato che hai una tabella GPT
<stonygate> una domanda da niubbone! per monitorare i download e gli upload di pureftpd c'è altro oltre ai .log ?
<almaidinajad> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633689/
<enzotib> !info pureadmin
<ubot-it> pureadmin (source: pureadmin): Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 192 kB, installed size 956 kB
<enzotib> stonygate, ^^
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ma il primo comando non si applica alle macchine uefi?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, no
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ma la partizione con ubuntu è quella da 63GB o quella da 1710GB?
<stonygate> Ho ubuntu server senza gui!
<enzotib> stonygate, e allora che pretendi? ;)
<almaidinajad> quella da 63 GB, quella da 1710 è la home enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, scusa, tu vuoi allargare quella di windows8, qual è?
<almaidinajad> sd5, quella da 189 GB enzotib
<almaidinajad> che dici se po fà, enzotib?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ti posso chiedere come mai la vuoi allargare?
<stonygate> he he! si lo so! mi serviva un qualcosa che mi dicesse la percentuale di download del file! mentre nei log c'è solo GET o Put ma senza il resoconto  ( tipo file scaricato o interrotoo cose di questo tipo)
<almaidinajad> oppure consigliami un tool per masterizzare bluray, enzotib
<enzotib> stonygate, e non puoi connetterti al server e visualizzare la gui su un altro pc?
<almaidinajad> windows 8 mi serve solo per quello e date le dimensioni dei fili i 189GB sono un pò stretti, enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, i dati non li puoi mettere su sdb1 che ha 2TB?
<stonygate> No! perche ho uno smal server e la gui non parte! (non si installa da errore)
<almaidinajad> enzotib, sdb1è già pieno ed è un hard disk esterno piuttosto lento e vecchiotto
<enzotib> stonygate, non hai capito, se tu hai un pc con ubuntu desktop, puoi connetterti al server senza gui e visualizzare il programma che gira sul server, ma con gui sul desktop
<enzotib> stonygate, forse non ti è chiara l'architettura di rete di X-windows
<stonygate> E no! come funziona questa cosa?
<enzotib> stonygate, facciamo una prova, sul server vedi se è installato xterm
<enzotib> stonygate, se non lo è, installalo
<enzotib> almaidinajad, quanto spazio ti servirebbe?
<stonygate> un attimo che lo installo
<enzotib> almaidinajad, comunque k3b supporta blue-ray
<almaidinajad> enzotib, quindi con k3b potrei masterizzare i blue-ray?
<almaidinajad> ma non è in kde, enzotib? devo per forza installare tutta quella robba per far andare k3b?
<stonygate> fatto
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se installi k3b si porta dietro solo il necessario
<enzotib> almaidinajad, e puoi ridurlo ancora se ad apt-get passi l'opzione --no-install-recommends
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ma in questo caso qualche caratteristica potrebbe non funzionare
<enzotib> stonygate, hai ssh server installato sul server? cioè ti ci puoi connettere in ssh?
<stonygate> certo!
<enzotib> stonygate, vai su un altro pc con grafica, ed esegui ssh -X stonygate@server.name
<enzotib> stonygate, con gli adattamenti del caso, l'importante è -X
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non mi hai detto quanto spazio ti serve
<stonygate> ok! dammi solo un attimo, lo faccio da terminale!
<enzotib> stonygate, però all'interno di una sessione grafica
<almaidinajad> enzotib, volevo provare prima k3b e vedere come si comporta con un blu-ray
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ok
<almaidinajad> enzotib, grazie se dovessi avere bisogno ti faccio sapere. Tanto tu sei sempre qui. grazie di nuovo
<enzotib> ok ;)
<stonygate> è andata giu la connessione!
<stonygate> come era il comando ssh -X nomeserver
<enzotib> stonygate, quello solito che usi per connetterti in ssh (se lo fai abitualmente) con l'aggiunta dell'opzione -X
<stonygate> mi da errore di timeout in questa maniera
<enzotib> stonygate, ma non hai mai usato ssh verso quel server?
<pippuccio76> Ho un portatile con il cd rotto  e che non si avvia da usb ,ho installato ubuntu 9.04 ora vorrei aggiornarlo ma anche se clicco sul pulsante avvia avanzamento mi dice che l'avanzamento non è supportato....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, la 9.04 è morta da un bel po', come supporto, e anche la successiva (a cui faresti l'avanzamento) è morta
<enzotib> (pensa che siamo nel 2013 e tu parli di una distro del 2009)
<TaLaDo> pippuccio76 forse è ora di cambiare pc :)
<enzotib> certo sarebbe una sfida riuscire a installarci qualcosa senza cd e senza usb
<TaLaDo> già
<stonygate> problema di dhcp ora sono entrato
<enzotib> stonygate, ok, fatto ssh, in quella finestra scrivi xterm
<enzotib> e aspetta che compaia la finestra
<akis24> giorno
<stonygate> ci sono si è aperto xterm
<enzotib> stonygate, ecco, xterm è un programma grafico, che gira sul server (come RAM e posizione dell'eseguibile), ma la grafica viene mostrata su un altro pc
<enzotib> stonygate, la stessa cosa puoi fare con pureadmin
<enzotib> stonygate, c'è anche la possibilità (dato che non conosco pureadmin) che il programma sia in grado di girare su un pc e gestire un server che si trova da un'altra parte
<enzotib> è da verificare
<stonygate> io uso pureftpd con mysql puo dare qualche complicanza?
<enzotib> eh, questo non lo so proprio
<stonygate> puredamin non me lo installa richiede la gui per funzionare
<enzotib> stonygate, che errore ti dà? metti su pastebin
<stonygate> come non detto
<birbafufi> salve chi mi può aiutare x un programma che non riesco ad avviare in ubuntu 12.10?
<stonygate> lol funziona!!
<enzotib> !chiedi | birbafufi
<ubot-it> birbafufi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<TaLaDo> birbafufi magari se dai più info....
<stonygate> ma una cosa simile per webmin non c'è?
<birbafufi> stavo scaricando adobe flash player dal sito e poi dal terminale digito in comando e mi da questo errore I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flashplugin-installer : Dipende: libnspr4-0d ma non è installabile E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<enzotib> stonygate, ma webmin non su usa via web? quindi che problema c'è?
<enzotib> birbafufi, perché lo scarichi dal sito?
<enzotib> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.243ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 136 kB
<birbafufi> enzotib : non son pratica di ubuntu
<enzotib> birbafufi, e allora non fare danni, se non funziona youtube, chiudi il browser e installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> birbafufi, riavvia il browser e dovrebbe andare
<birbafufi> come installo quella stringa che i hai scritto? grazie
<stonygate> perche cosi anche tramite un pc windows posso verificare il download
<enzotib> stonygate, ah, ho capito
<stonygate> metti che sono fuori casa e voglio vedere se ha finito o meno, mi connetto col cell. o con un pc locale !(spesso con windows)
<enzotib> stonygate, a parte che da fuori casa probabilmente avresti problemi di port forwarding per accedere al server ssh
<enzotib> stonygate, risolto questo ci sono un paio di opzioni che mi vengono in mente
<stonygate> Ho aggirato sollo quelle di webmin!
<enzotib> stonygate, 1) usare l'X server di cygwin su una macchina windows, e fai la stessa cosa che fai ora con ssh -X
<enzotib> ok, la 2) non sono sicuro che vada bene, ci devo pensare
<enzotib> (stavo pensando a qualcosa tipo VNC, ma diventa ancora più complicato)
<stonygate> vnc portable!
<stonygate> ma su cell nan va!
<enzotib> pranzo, a dopo
<stonygate> ok tnxs!!
 * Dix78 is away: Sono occupato
 * Dix78 is away: torno sobito
<pepi75> salve a tutti continuo ad avere problemi con la visualizzazione del secondo monitor su un notebook
<pepi75> ubuntu appena installato e per 4-5 giorni era perfetto poi dopo un po e installazioni varie non va più
<glpiana> !dettagli | pepi75
<ubot-it> pepi75: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<TaLaDo> pepi75 cme già detto ieri qualcosa hai fatto se nn funziona più
<TaLaDo> ora bisognerebbe che ti ricordassi cosa hai fatto
<pepi75> Ubuntu 12.10 il notebook ha 2 schede video ma viene usato solo quella Intel
<pepi75> non ricordo cosa ho fatto, quando metto il cavo HDMI lo schermo ha uno sfarfallio ed è come se succede qualcosa m alla fine rimane nero
<matti-007> perche metti il cavo che devi fare?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<pepi75> matti-007, parli con me? è il cavo HDMI
<matti-007> si
<matti-007> ma a csa lo colleghi il cavo
<matti-007> ?
<pepi75> ok ho risolto ma in parte
<pepi75> usando un cavo vga funziona
<pepi75> mi sarebbe piaciuto un cavo hdmi
<glpiana> matti-007, lo collegherà a un televisore magari, o ad altro schermo
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<pepi75> è un monitor che ha tutto
<pepi75> vga, htmi e fa da tv
<pepi75> *hdmi
<pepi75> ho sempre usato questo samsung da 22'' come secondo monitor... nel pc fisso infatti funziona cosi..
<matti-007> quindoi lo schermo del pc sfarfalla?
<pepi75> aspe.. ricapitolo che è meglio
<matti-007> scusa ma sono duro di comprendonio
<pepi75> notebook asus con ubuntu 12.10, collegando via hdmi un monitor esterno potevo usarlo come secondo monitor
<pepi75> e funzionava.. da alcuni giorni non funziona più
<pepi75> quindi notebook->cavo hdmi->tv monitor esterno= secondo monitor
<matti-007> quindi quando lo collleghi lo schermo del pc sfarfalla o la tv
<matti-007> ?
<pepi75> la tv.. sembra c he riceve qualcosa... ma poi rimane nero
<pepi75> è come se capisce che è collegato ma Ubuntu non gli manda nessun segnale
<glpiana> pepi75, cosa usi per configurare l'uscita?
<matti-007> hai fatto degli aggiornamenti prima del problema?
<matti-007> Posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list; ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<pepi75> si, ma non ricordo... quando.. nel senso che non lo collego sempre :) quindi non so quando è stato che non ha funzinato
<matti-007> posta il comando potresti provare con un kernl vecchio, ma prima quando lo collegava si accendeva in automatico?
<pepi75> ecco
<pepi75> http://pastebin.com/kPJ7MPW0
<pepi75> si vedo già il doppio boot diciamo
<matti-007> ma prima quando lo collegava si accendeva in automatico?
<matti-007> Posta uname -r qui
<pepi75> 3.5.0-26-generic
<matti-007> ma prima quando lo collegava si accendeva in automatico?
<pepi75> si
<glpiana> pepi75, cosa usi per configurare l'uscita?
<pepi75> niente
<pepi75> il setttings
<pepi75> Monitor
<glpiana> pepi75, niente o il settings?
<pepi75> e prima lo rilevava
<pepi75> e l'ho configurato da li
<glpiana> pepi75, che intendi per settings? che programma?
<pepi75> ragazzi il pannelo di controllo
<pepi75> di Ubuntu
<glpiana> pepi75, apri un terminale, scrivi xrandr   e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<pepi75> http://pastebin.com/PKz5n39v
<matti-007> Dai; sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   metti # prima a grub hidden timeout e 30 dopo grub timeout dai sudo update-grub
<pepi75> matti-007, parli sempre con me?
<matti-007> si e poi riavvi e scegli un kernel precedente
<glpiana> matti-007, a che pro sti comandi?
<glpiana> pepi75, il cavo hdmi ora è collegato?
<matti-007> per provare un kernel che magari funzionanva
<pepi75> matti posso anche provarlo un kernel precedente da schermata di grub
<pepi75> http://pastebin.com/bEQXBv0F
<glpiana> pepi75, l'output del comando che hai messo su pastebin è relativo al pc con il cavo hdmi collegato?
<pepi75> cavo collefato un hdmi
<matti-007> se la vedi già ok qui comandi erano per fartela vedere
<matti-007> quei*
<glpiana> pepi75, dammi l'output di lspci
<pepi75> http://pastebin.com/Smg2wpCa
<matti-007> quando vuoiusa un kernle precedente mi dispice non so più che dirti ciao
<pepi75> eccoli
<pepi75> grazie matti-007  :)
<glpiana> pepi75, anche lsmod
<pepi75> http://pastebin.com/NJ932dBh
<pepi75> ho due schede video ma ubuntu usa l' integrata Intel
<pepi75> ho installato bumblee o come si chiama
<matti-007> ok e funziona
<matti-007> ?
<glpiana> prima di bumblecoso funzionava l'uscita hdmi?
<pepi75> funzionava anche dopo
<pepi75> ho seguito questa guida.. su un forum.. posso postare il link
<pepi75> hwupgrade come forum
<pepi75> ?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<glpiana> pepi75, sì
<pepi75> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?s=253fc26cec55b163fec8f90fb010e13d&p=37723718&postcount=2
<pepi75> ripeto anche dopo questa guida il secondo monitor funzionava.. poi non lo metto sempre.. solo quando lavoro  a casa in salotto :)
<glpiana> pepi75, vabbè. il fatto è che ora come ora non viene vista l'uscita hdmi
<pepi75> si perchè in vga funziona
<glpiana> pepi75, la vga viene vista, come puoi vedere da xrandr
<pepi75> ma funziona
<pepi75> nel senso che l'ho collegato e vedo il secondo monitor
<pepi75> problema in parte risolto anche se preferisco hdmi
<matti-007> non so cosa dirti
<glpiana> pepi75, la vga funziona, non ho dubbi, xrandr la vede. io dico che la hdmi non viene vista da xrandr e quindi non può funzionare
<pepi75> si questo lo avevo capito
<matti-007> pepi prova un kernel precedente
<pepi75> ok matti-007
<pepi75> riavvio
<matti-007> ok
<pepi75> niente da fare matti-007
<pepi75> provato kernel precedente
<matti-007> cerca di capire cosa puoi aver fatto per non farlo funzionare più
<pepi75> non saprei
<matti-007> x
<matti-007> mi dispiace
<pepi75> matti-007, per fortuna che con vga funziona
<pepi75> non riesco a alvorare senza secondo monitor
<matti-007> ok
<ciany6> salve
<ciany6> problema con ubi partman errore 141
<lozahir> ciao, ho una chiavetta avviabile e volevo farci una ISO da masterizzare su CD/DVD, che potrei usare?
<lozahir> scusate ho risolto sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=Utility.iso
<BlacKira92> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema strano? Non riesco ad effettura il login su ubuntu ogni volta che inserisco la password ritorna alla schermata di login
<BlacKira92> La sessione ospite invece parte correttamente
<BlacKira92> credo riguardi un comando che ho dato da terminale cercando di installare un driver
<OverMe> ovvero?
<BlacKira92> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916961 da questa discussione: sudo service lightdm stop
<OverMe> quello serve solo per interrompere il server grafico
<BlacKira92> si fatto sta che dopo averlo inserito è tornato alla schermata di login e non vuole più rientrare
<OverMe> o hai anche installato i driver nvidia presi dal sito?
<BlacKira92> ho provato a fare il login tramite terminale (premendo ctrl+alt+f2) e poi dando sudo service lightdm start
<BlacKira92> ma mi diceva che era già avviato
<BlacKira92> no non li ho installati
<OverMe> a spazio su disco come sei messo?
<BlacKira92> 20 gb tutti per ubuntu
<OverMe> di spazio libero intendo
<enzotib> io una volta ho cancellato _per_sbaglio_ il file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start, e faceva la stessa cosa
<BlacKira92> OverMe, su che partizione?
<OverMe> BlacKira92, sudo quella di ubuntu, dove c'è la home
<BlacKira92> enzotib, da me quel file è presente
<OverMe> *su (perché diavolo ho scritto sudo?)
<enzotib> BlacKira92, no, era così per dire, ci possono essere mille motivi, ma la mancanza di spazio è una causa abbastanza frequente
<BlacKira92> OverMe, dalla sessione ospite non me lo fa vedere O.O
<OverMe> BlacKira92, devi fare il login da terminale e dare: df -h
<BlacKira92> ok ho dato df -h da quell'altro terminale (quello aperto con ctrl+alt+f2) e mi da 15gb
<OverMe> disponibili?
<BlacKira92> si si
<OverMe> hai home in partizione separata
<OverMe> ?
<BlacKira92> no
<OverMe> che distro hai? ubuntu liscia?
<BlacKira92> si 12.04
<OverMe> !gnome_reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome_reset'
<OverMe> harr
<OverMe> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<OverMe> prova questa
<BlacKira92> ok ;)
<BlacKira92> ma posso effettuare il login col mio account root da sessione guest
<BlacKira92> mi da un pò fastidio passare da terminale a qui in continuazione
<BlacKira92> e poi non so neanche come incollarti l'output
<BlacKira92> ?
<BlacKira92> OverMe, mi dice che gconfd non esiste è normale?
<OverMe> possibile
<BlacKira92> OverMe, e anche gnome2_private
<OverMe> il . ce lo metti?
<BlacKira92> ok ho fatto il backup di tutto provo a entrare
<BlacKira92> e toro
<BlacKira92> si si
<OverMe> allora non c'è
<enzotib> toro?
<BlacKira92_> OverMe, niente da fare continua a tornare alla schermata di login
<enzotib> BlacKira92_, se hai fatto il backup di tutto, pialla completamente la home, e pace
<BlacKira92_> ovvero?
<BlacKira92_> enzotib, non ho niente di cui fare il backup il sistema era appena stato installato xD
<BlacKira92_> enzotib, se cancello l'account e poi ne creo un'altro amministratore?
<enzotib> BlacKira92_, beh, è equivalente a quello che dicevo, sempre da terminale devi farlo, però
<BlacKira92_> enzotib, provo
<enzotib> BlacKira92_, sai come fare? conosci i comandi?
<BlacKira92> enzotib, ok sono un disastro, ho creato un nuovo utente e cancellato quello precedente ma la password per il nuovo me la sbagliata
<enzotib> BlacKira92, bene bene
<BlacKira92> enzotib, lol e ora?
<enzotib> ti conviene reinstallare usando le stesse partizioni a questo punto
<BlacKira92> si mi sa di si xD prendo il disco live grazie per l'aiuto
<enzotib> prego
<akis24> ciao
<Toro80> salve a tutti
<Devidino> Toro80:  ciao!
<Toro80> posso chiederti un aiuto?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Toro80
<ubot-it> Toro80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Devidino> enzotib:  + efficiente di una macchina :)
<Toro80> come posso far riconoscere la mia scheda geforce gt 610 ad ubuntu
<Toro80> se metto informazioni grafica mi da sconosciuto
<enzotib> Toro80, "informazioni grafica"? dov'è che lo vedi?
<Toro80> su dettagli
<Toro80> mi dice processore, ram, ma non mi riconosce la scheda video
<enzotib> Toro80, ma funziona bene?
<Toro80> si, funziona bene
<enzotib> Toro80, uhm, quindi è un problema relativo
<Toro80> se si va sui dettagli del computer vi riconosce la scheda grafica?
<enzotib> Toro80, io ho un'altra versione (xubuntu) quindi la cosa è diversa e non posso provare. In ogni caso mi importerebbe poco di cosa scrive, se poi funziona bene
<Toro80> su grafica di dice sconosciuto, su esperienza mi dice standard
<Dix78> Toro80, da questo comando da terminale         lspci | grep VGA
<Toro80> quindi presumo potrebbe funzionare meglio, vero?
<Devidino> Toro80:  e poi da terminale : lxinfo |grep rendering
<Toro80> cosa servono questi comandi?
<Dix78> Toro80, quello che ho scritto io è per identificare la scheda
<Devidino> l'altro per vedere se il rendering è ok!
<Toro80> ok provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/ in questa scheda audio instegrata, in ubuntu 12.10 , l'audio è completamente muto.
<Devidino> krabador:  sono da debian e non uso ubuntu da un pò suppogo però che benchè
<Devidino> sia leggermente diversa
<Devidino> krabador:  apri un terminale e dai alsamixer
<Devidino> controlla i livelli
<krabador> Devidino, è tutto a posto
<krabador> il pastebin elenca i principali comandi
<krabador> ho diagnosticato che pulseaudio, funziona, quando la periferica è richiamata
<Devidino> krabador:  potrebbe essere che quella è l'uscita delle cuffie?
<krabador> Devidino, no l'uscita p quella giusta.
<krabador> *è
<krabador> la periferica usa il modulo del kernel giusto
<Devidino> krabador:  il canale in alsa non è in muto vero?
<krabador> sembra aver dato lo stesso problema nelle varie versioni del kernel e di ubuntu
<Devidino> krabador:  qualche bug nel modulo?
<krabador> ho persino aggiunto il modulo in /etc/modules
<krabador> in avvio, ma niente
<Holden> krabador, prima funzionava?
<krabador> Holden, funziona su windows, il sistema aveva prima un'altra scheda madre
<Devidino> krabador:  dall'uscita delle cuffie funziona?
<krabador> Holden,  ho provato 12.10 in live e 13.04 (diverse daily) ed hanno lo stesso problema
<Devidino> comunque secondo me la colpa è di pulse
<Holden> krabador, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=193555#p1291231 e http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?p=898998
<krabador> sul forum internazionale ubuntu c'è un post che dice di aver risolto rimuovendo completamente pulseaudio, sul forum italiano sono diversi i post con lo stesso problema, in varie versioni di ubuntu, ma fino ad adesso non mi sono stati d'aiuto
<krabador> anche launchpad riporta bug a riguardo
<Devidino> krabador:  non sò aiutarti non ho mai amato pulse quindi non lo installo mai
<Devidino> faccio gestire ad alsa a prescindere
<krabador> Devidino, ti ringrazio, ma per il momento sto usando ubuntu 12.10
<krabador> con dentro pulseaudio
<krabador> annessi e connessi
<Gianluca0000> ragazzi su windows avevo un tools che si chiamava peerblock, che utilizzavo in parallelo a torrent per bloccare gli ip malevoli.. qui c'è nè per caso uno simile?
<krabador> Holden, nel link del forum fedora c'è un discorso interessante
<krabador> Holden, non ho l'audio front panel installato
<Devidino> Gianluca0000:  ipblock
<Devidino> Gianluca0000:  ma non è il canale giusto per discuterne:)
<enzotib> Gianluca0000, i client bittorrent in genere possono essere configurati con una blacklist
<Gianluca0000> non è niente di illegale eh! serviva appunto come ha detto enzotib a creare una black list! se non è il canale giusto chiedo venia^^
<Gianluca0000> e ringrazio a chi comunque ha risposto^^
<Devidino> enzotib:  si in verità perguardian che cita è la gui grafica di windows e sfruttava ip list quindi .. puo usare ipblock la gui di iplist per linux
<enzotib> Devidino, che pacchetto è?
<Devidino> enzotib:  io su debian .deb
<enzotib> Devidino, non lo vedo su ubuntu
<Devidino> enzotib:  non credo ci sia nei repo di nessua delle due delle distro
<enzotib> ah, ecco
<krabador> Holden, i jumper a cui si riferisce l'utente, sono da posizionare nei pin del connettore audio frontale?
<Gianluca0000> lo scarico dal software center no?
<enzotib> PeerGuardian Linux http://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Main/
<Devidino> Gianluca0000:  è non credo se non ha un repo ufficiale no!
<Devidino> enzotib:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/iplist/files/iplist/iplist-0.19/
<Devidino> enzotib:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/iplist/files/iplist/0.29/ .. l'ultima versione il deb c'è solo per amd64 e squeeze .. con un pò di fortuna funziona anche su ubuntu altrimenti si deve compilare i source
<Gianluca0000> grazie per le risposte ed i link^^
<krabador> Holden seduce ed abbandona
<Devidino> krabador:  quindi non hai il pannello frontale?
<krabador> Devidino, assolutamente no, la scheda attualmente è persino fuori dal case
<Devidino> krabador: però hai il pannllo dietro giusto?
<krabador> e l'uscita audio è collegata all'out del pannello posteriore.
<xiaoy> krabador, rimuovi pulseaudio e riavvia
<Devidino> xiaoy:  si ritroverà un bel casino
<Devidino> a rimuovere completamente pulse
<xiaoy> Devidino, non penso proprio
<xiaoy> krabador, sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<Devidino> xiaoy:  sarà che ho proprio un odio verso pulse
<xiaoy> krabador, e se ti manca il pannello di pulse... sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<xiaoy> usa quello inveci di alsamixer da cli
<krabador> xiaoy, Devidino , grazie, i 2 jumper nei pin del pannello audio frontale hanno risolto perfettamente tutto
<xiaoy> krabador, hai rimosso pulseaudio?
<krabador> Holden, grazie per il link fedoraforum con l'imbeccata giusta
<krabador> xiaoy, no, ho messo 2 jumper nei pin 5-6 e 9-10 dell'attacco del pannello frontale audio
<Holden> krabador, "la scheda attualmente è persino fuori dal case" ma non è una scheda pci?
<xiaoy> oh... figo :D
<krabador> Holden, la scheda madre intendo , è fuori dal case, "naked" version :D
<Holden> ok
<Holden> nel manuale della scheda madre penso sia specificato tutto questo comunque
<krabador> Holden, perfettamente, ho scaricato il manuale, visto che il proprietario non ce l'ha piu',
<krabador> e riportava infatti che "in caso si voglia usare il pannello audio frontale, rimuovere i jumper dai pin 5-6 e 9-10"
<Holden> ecco
<krabador> erano appunto assenti, i cerchio si è chiuso
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ed io che ho dubutato del driver e del modulo del kernel
<krabador> *dubitato
<Holden> krabador, anche la mia vecchia scheda ha una cosa simile http://imagebin.org/251132
<krabador> Holden, sono vergognosamente crollato, nel discorso, in quando in quelle situazioni nella media i jumper ci sono
<krabador> qui non ce'erano,e  non ho controllato
<matti-007_> c
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> il sistema ha aggiornato il kernel ma cosa significa,così va meglio il pc???? spiegatemi per favore
<akhilleus> ubuntu ha aggiornato il kernel ma cosa significa,così va meglio il pc???? spiegatemi per favore
<mibofra> HoldenC, 95.236.34.247
<eilain> ciao a tutti
<eilain> mi servirebbe una mano urgente
<eilain> dovrei installare un emulatore windows xp sul mio ubuntu per far girare il cd di installazione del mio mp4
<eilain> qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio
<Dix78> !vbox | eilain
<ubot-it> eilain: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<eilain> perchè su internet avevo letto tipo wine o cabage
<Dix78> !wine | eilain
<ubot-it> eilain: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Dix78> eilain, non essendo sicuro di cosa ti servisse ti ho mandavo vbox che è il vero virtualizzatore. Wine serve ad installare e a far girare alcuni programmi nativi di windows
<eilain> il problema è che non ho tanto tempo, allora invece di esplorare nel sito di ubuntu avevo preferito chiedere prima a voi
<eilain> qual'era il modo migliore e più veloce
<Dix78> allora prova wine
<Dix78> eilain, se segui la guida che ti ho inviato ci metti pochissimo a installare wine
<eilain> ok adesso provo
<eilain> da ubuntu software center ci mette un'eternità c'è un modo per installarlo da terminale?
<Dix78> sudo apt-get install wine
<eilain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635280/
<eilain> mi si è bloccato su questa schermata come faccio a dare ok
<Dix78> si da con invio
<eilain> c'ho provato non funziona
<Dix78> devi mettere il cursore del terminale sopra OK poi premere invio
<eilain> ho provato anche quello ma non fa niente
<Dix78> hai provato usando il tasto tab? non ricordo come si fa perchè lo faccio in modo automatico di solito
<eilain> con tab si è sbloccato
<eilain> grazie ;)
<Dix78> niente
<jester-> sera
<URUS> jester-: sera
<DirtyJobs> ciao, sto seguendo una specie di guida per creare un server vpn sulla mia macchina utilizzando pptp come protocollo, ma diavolo becco non funziona
<DirtyJobs> aiutatemi su
<DirtyJobs> ciao, sto seguendo una specie di guida per creare un server vpn sulla mia macchina utilizzando pptp come protocollo, ma diavolo becco non funziona
<oiaylem> hi
<DirtyJobs> ciao, sto seguendo una specie di guida per creare un server vpn sulla mia macchina utilizzando pptp come protocollo, ma diavolo becco non funziona
<Dix78> DirtyJobs, la "specie di guida" l'hai trovata in rete o è quella sul wiki?
<DirtyJobs> RETE
<DirtyJobs> ma è buona eh
<DirtyJobs> la vuo vedere?
<Dix78> no tanto nn ci capisco nulla (o quasi) di reti
<DirtyJobs> ok
<Dix78> volevo solo suggerti di vedere quella ufficiale
<Dix78> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Dix78> potresti trovare l'informazione che ti serve per finire il tuo lavoro ;)
<DirtyJobs> grazie amico
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-22
<berserk> salve
<berserk> qlkn puo' aiutarmi?
<krabador> berserk, che succede?
<Weynz> salve
<Weynz> ce qualcuno
<Weynz> ?
<Weynz> ciao
<ingen> ciao chiedi ciò che vuoi sapere, e per favore nn floddare
<Weynz> heii
<krabador> ingen, che cosa gli hai fatto....
<ingen> krabador: a chi?
<ingen> sto installando hddtemp ma mi chiede di accedere a 127.0.0.1, che se ne fa un progrmma per controllare le temperature dell'accesso a localhost, poi è giusto o dovrebbe accedere a qualcos'altro
<ingen> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ingen> krabador: ci 6 ancora?
<krabador> ingen, si
<ingen> krabador: a cosa ti riferivi prima?
<krabador> il povero Weynz
<krabador> l'hai fatto scappare-.
<ingen> krabador:  noooosono stata cordiale... gli ho solo chiesto di non floddare magari si è spaventato xchè non sa cosa vuol dire
<krabador> ingen, nono, non si tratta male la gente, che potrebbe avere problemi ben piu' gravi.
<ingen> rileggi il messaggio per favore, non mi sembra di averlo trattato male
<krabador> traspariva nazismo da ogni lettera.
<ingen> haaahaaaa ma vha aaaaa .)
<krabador> :D
<ingen> mi sai rispondere per  l'hddtemp?
<krabador> hddtemp usa localhost semplicemente perchè puo' rilevare la temperatura interrogando la porta 7634
<ingen> perfetto grazie allora continuo l'istallazione, si può fargli controllare anche i dischi esterni?
<krabador> ingen, credo di si, ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco
<ingen> bho per ora proseguo e vedro se si possono aggiungere dopo, grazie :)
<krabador> ingen, di niente
<krabador> ingen, la temperatura di un hd, comunque è privacy dello stesso, non è giusto violarla cosi'.
<ingen> gli prendo la temp rettale, e se non si comporta bene lo sculaccio
<krabador> ingen, poi ci si lamenta che vanno in errore...
<ingen> è mio e gli faccio quello che voglio, sul fisso li montavo sempre come "slave" :)
<ingen> loso che non è molto corretto ma se no non riuscivo a montare correttamente il masterizzatore
<ingen> e poi se si chiama "master"izzatore un motivo ci sarà..ecco sto floddando
<krabador> ingen, non potevi mettere il masterizzatore come slave?
<ingen> krabador: in teoria è cosi che è corretto ma non potevo, adesso non ricordo quale fosse il problema
<krabador> frustatrice di dischi.
<Dix78> ingen, anche stasera hai problemi? :D
<krabador> a letto senza cena.
<ingen> krabador:  non sai quanto hanno frustrato loro  me
<ingen> Dix78: no solo qualche dubbio
<krabador> eh, ti hanno frustrato , perchè tu li frustavi, trattandoli da slave.
<krabador> giusto per sapere, il case era di latex?
<ingen> Dix78: sto istallando sensor... ma e tristemente poco utile, cioè non lui è che sto pc non ha quasi sensori
<Dix78> andiamo bene...
<ingen> krabador: haahaaaahaaaa no ma lo ammanettavo alla scrivania
<krabador> ed aveva la parola d'ordine, al posto della password.
<ingen>  !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e lascia stare il bot, per pastebin...
<ingen> mi serviva
<ingen> Dix78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635914/
<ingen> Dix78: fa piangere
<Dix78> ingen, ma non rileva niente?
<ingen> e che ti dicevo, possibile che non abbia sensori?
<Dix78> mi sembra stranissimo sinceramente
<Dix78> prova a dare questo comando e vediamo se almeno sull' HD ha sensori              sudo hddtemp /dev/sd?
<ingen> troppo sgalfo sto coso...non lo chiamo nemmeno più pc
<ingen> /dev/sda: FUJITSU MJA2250BH G2: 34°C
<ingen> /dev/sdb: ST1500DL003-9VT16L: S.M.A.R.T. not available
<Dix78> prima hai postato il risultato del comando sensor?
<ingen> no quello che hai scritto tu, probabilmente da qualche parte c'è il cassetto per il carbone su sto coso
<Dix78> intendevo il pastebin...
<Dix78> è il risultato di quale comando?
<ingen> ha si seguivo la guida che mi hai dato per sensor
<Dix78> prova a dare il comando sensor per avviare il programma...
<ingen> root@Ingen:/home/anna# sensor
<ingen> Comando "sensor" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<ingen>  Comando "sensord" dal pacchetto "sensord" (universe)
<ingen>  Comando "sensors" dal pacchetto "lm-sensors" (universe)
<ingen>  Comando "rsensor" dal pacchetto "radiance" (universe)
<Dix78> sensors
<Dix78> sorry
<ingen> oppsss mi sono kickata
<Dix78> da sola? hahahaha
<ingen> ma perche sono spariti i colori della chat adesso ...!hufff
<URUS> ciao
<ingen> credo per il flood poi ho fatto cerca canali e x chat si è zomificato
<Dix78> ciao URUS
<URUS> Dix78: di cosa si parla
<ingen> URUS: ciao
<URUS> ingen: ciao
<Dix78> di ingen si che autokicka :D
<ingen> hooo^o^ tornati i colori
<Dix78> bene ingen direi che è un segnale positivo
<ingen> Dix78: comunque hai letto i risultati di sensor?
<Dix78> no
<Dix78> devi dare sensors sennò non lo prende
<URUS> raga come faccia a sapere se è stata ticon osciuta la mia porta ir ?
<URUS> riconosciuta
<ingen> sono lì, subito prima che mi buttasse fuori
<Dix78> ingen, non c'è il pastebin... rimandalo
<Dix78> URUS, la porta ir?
<URUS> Dix78: si
<Dix78> oddio è una vita che nn ne sento parlare
<URUS> la periferica scusa
<URUS> è intregata nel pc
<URUS> Dix78:
<ingen> Dix78: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635944/
<Dix78> ingen, metti la S alla fine... devi dare sensors
<Dix78> URUS, sinceramente non so come aiutarti..
<Dix78> URUS, hai cercato sul forum? qualche discussione vecchia ancora c'è...
<URUS> sto facendo pensavo di avantaggiarmi domandando qua
<URUS> Dix78:
<Dix78> URUS, c'è qualcosa sul wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso?highlight=%28infrarossi%29
<URUS> intanto grazie
<URUS> ora leggo
<ingen> Dix78: interessante il lug che hai proposto a sindy
<Dix78> ingen, non sapevi dell'esistenza dei lug? :P
<ingen> :( nu ...e ce n'è un nontoppo lontano da dove abito
<Dix78> ingen, intendi per avere assistenza o per partecipare alle attività?
<ingen> nono ho solo notato che c'è, dare assistenza a chi? sono io che ne ho sempre bisogno
<Dix78> hahahaha ho scritto per AVERE assistenza quindi se sei tu che hai bisogno di una mano
<Dix78> qui da me di solito sono molto cordiali e disponibili
<URUS> ora ho
<URUS> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<Dix78> URUS, per me è come se stai bestemmiando... non ci capisco niente di connessioni scusa :/
<ingen> si ma anche partecipare  alle attività, va bhè ok è un'altra cosa sry :(
<URUS> Dix78: scusa coglio decodificare il telecomando della tv per utilizzare lo stesso protocolo per il sorgente del mio controllore
<ingen> URUS: ma la porta ad infrarossi sai di averla?
<URUS> coglio=voglio
<URUS> sisi
<Dix78> URUS, non so proprio come aiutarti sugli infrarossi... prova a rifare la domanda di pomeriggio che c'è piu gente
<ingen> URUS: prova a rovistare tra questi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/search.php?keywords=attivare+porte+infrarossi&fid[0]=9
<ingen> adesso faccio la figura da stranabba ho sempre usato il pc a 32 bit e forse è a 64, me lo confermi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635956/
<URUS> ingen: si puoi usarlo in 64
<Dix78> anche io ho un pc perfetto col 64bit ma per ubuntu preferisco usare 32bit... per windows invece lo uso 64
<URUS> Dix78: idem per ubuntu e windows sempre 32
<ingen> blhaaaa sta ciofeca senza sensori con apetura vga 128 MB e scheda grafica schifida sys è a 64...strano
<Dix78> ingen, a proposito di sensori... l'hai fatto il " sensors"?
<krabador> ingen, che cosa sta facendo girare 'sta macchina?
<ingen> non capisco la differenza, dovrebbe essere più veloce o che?
<ingen> Dix78: si te l'ho rimetto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635944/
<Dix78> ingen, non mi sei simpatica quando non mi leggi... devi dare il comando SENSORS e non sensor :D
<URUS> cos'è questo sensor ?
<ingen> krabador: nafta l'ho aggiornato ,prima andava carbone
<Dix78> URUS, serve a monitorare le temperature del pc
<ingen> azzz scusa
<URUS> reboot
<Dix78> ingen, I termini 32 bit e 64 bit si riferiscono alla modalità di gestione delle informazioni utilizzata dal processore del computer.on la versione a 64 bit viene ridotto al minimo il tempo necessario per trasferire i processi grazie all'archiviazione di un numero maggiore di questi nella memoria ad accesso casuale (RAM) anziché nel disco rigido.
<ingen> <Dix78> prima hai postato il risultato del comando sensor? - e se scrivi male (nel log)
<Dix78> <Dix78> ingen, metti la S alla fine... devi dare sensors
<Dix78> :)
<Dix78> leggi tutto e non quello che ti fa comodo hahaha
<ingen> vabbbhe ciò provato!  acpitz-virtual-0 - Adapter: Virtual device - temp1:        +42.8°C  (crit = +154.8°C)
<Dix78> ingen, c'è solo quello di output?
<ingen> si tutto lì, lho detto che nn ha sensori
<Dix78> allora prendi una bella bistecca, appoggiala sul pc e quando hai problemi di crash vuol dire che è cotta
<Dix78> ma che pc è? di che anno?
<ingen> ho bho io c'è l'ho da ± 4 anni è un olibook (olivetti rivenduto da telecom)
<ingen> ci hanno messo il minimo indispensabile
<Dix78> l'importante è che funzioni ;)
<Dix78> anche stanotte sono le 4.30 e domani la sveglia è alle 8... vado a letto :)
<Dix78> buonanotte
<ingen> bhe si fa il possibile pero per es con max3D gestisce pochissimi shader, ma questo è colpa della scheda grafica
<ingen> ciao Dix78  notte!
<URUS> ir riconosciuta la vedo che si illumina
<Dix78> coi portatili in genere non si fanno miracoli sopratutto se parli di rendering 3D
<Dix78> bye bye
<ingen> ma sei tosto se ti ali alle 8 :)
<ingen> ottimo URUS :
<URUS> Dix78: notte
<URUS> voi avete la porta ir ?
<ingen> io no mi sarebbe servita per trasferire foto dal cell ma on c'è
<URUS> ragazzi vi dico un vecchio trucco per sapere se funzionano le porte ir
<URUS> o qualsiasi dispositivo con infrarossi
<URUS> come i telecomandi della tv
<ingen> URUS: vai che può sempre servire
<URUS> guardate il led ir con la fotocamera digitale
<URUS> o con la fotocamera di un cell
<ingen> URUS: ?
<URUS> perche il occhio umano non puo vedere quella frequenza
<URUS> ma la telecamera digitale si
<ingen> .
<URUS> ingen: hai capito ?
<ingen> URUS: si, interessante, ma scrivi tutto su una riga sola, non floddare o la chat ti sbatte fuori
<URUS> ingen: scusa
<ingen> non devi scusarti... nulla di male per me, è che la chat si comporta così prima mi è successo
<URUS> sisi capisco
<URUS> ingen: tu cosa fai ? qualcosa di interesante ?
<ingen> in che senso
<URUS> boh con ubuntu che fai ? programmi ?
<ingen> con U faccio pagine web, e sto imparando ad usare apache, principalmente
<URUS> perche voglio crearmi una interfaccia grafica pero son abbastanza nuovo su linux
<ingen> per cosa
<URUS> per eseguire dei programmi e spostare il output del terminal sulla interfaccia
<URUS> per alcuni programmi vanno sono su terminal senza interfaccia
<ingen> ma il programma lo hai fatto tu?
<URUS> nono
<URUS> pero potrei in furuto
<URUS> futuro
<ingen> da quando c'è unity credo che quasi tutti i programmi abbiano un'interfaccia grafica
<URUS>  ma non ce niente come visual studio per ubuntu
<ingen> non so come siano fatte su linux le interfacce
<URUS> ??
<URUS> ma non usi ubuntu ?'
<ingen> no lo so,
<URUS> ok
<URUS> ma le pagine web k crei dopo dove le carichi ?
<ingen> asp mi è venuta in mente una cosa aspetta un momento che cerco
<URUS> ok
<ingen> vedi questo è molto interessante, ma non ho guardato sec'è quello che cerchi
<ingen> schssss dimenticato il link http://www.linuxalt.com/
<URUS> mi sa che non centra niente con la programmazione ma nel fratempo ho trovato gambas
<URUS> sembra esssere una cosa decente
<ingen> i sono dei programmi alternativi a win, ma è  incompleto
<URUS> scusa non ti ho capito
<ingen> sinceramente per quel poco che faccio io mi basta geany, elencano i programmi da usare in linux confrontandoli con i corrispettivi win, comunque mancano molti programmi,
<ingen> cos'è gambas?
<URUS> un ambiente come come visul studio ma devo ancora capire in che lingaggio
<URUS>  cmq anche geany non sembra male dato che posso farlo in c
<URUS> ingen: ti saluto vado in letto mi è venutto un mal di testa pazzesco
<URUS> ingen: notte
<URUS> e grazie di tutto
<ingen> URUS: per rispondere alle domande di prima che mi son persa, le pagine web ovviamente sui server o le uso in locale
<ingen> URUS:  di nulla notte
<URUS> cioe usi il pc come server ?
<URUS> ingen:
<ingen> no nomi sono fatta la il sito con quel poco spazio che offre alice(però nente php), e ne ho fatta qualcuna per gli amici o e testo in locale con apache
<URUS> iteresante
<URUS> ingen: notte vado non ce la faccio piu
<ingen> ciao buona notte , alla prossima
<ingen> vado a fare la pappa saluti a tutti :)
<enzotib> giorno
<Ingen> ciao
<Ingen> ma ci sono problemi col forum? è un'ora che non mi apre nessuna pagina...
<enzotib> !chat | Ingen
<ubot-it> Ingen: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ingen> ok grazie :)
<DirtyJobs> ciao, sto seguendo una specie di guida per creare un server vpn sulla mia macchina utilizzando pptp come protocollo, ma diavolo becco non funziona
<sole85> in ubuntu 12.10 ogni tanto mi dice che serve un plugin di adobe come posso installarlo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<K99Brain> sole85, dove te lo dice?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, mibofra l'ha fatto recentemente, puoi chiedere a lui quando entra
<DirtyJobs> ah va bene grazie enzo
<DirtyJobs> se entra lo chiedo a lui
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, comunque l'ho fatto anch'io una volta, è ancora funzionante, e non dovrebbe essere difficile
<sole85> k99brain : me lo dice in youtube
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, che guida hai seguito?
<DirtyJobs> allora aspetta che te la mando
<DirtyJobs> era molto dettagliata
<DirtyJobs> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsilverlinux.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F05%2Fhow-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html&ei=8CVMUZ6iNcjWPZmugYgI&usg=AFQjCNEjR9LmFTF8aG2dTEDI-dAdrPmVdg&sig2=xtX0n8XPpsuXBu4Tp-4H2g&bvm=bv.44158598,d.ZWU
<DirtyJobs> no scusa
<DirtyJobs> http://silverlinux.blogspot.it/2012/05/how-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html
<K99Brain> sole85, ti mancherà il flash player
<K99Brain> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<sole85> grazie ora provo
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, il fatto di usare anche ufw è una complicazione, che se puoi evitare è meglio
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, mettendo una password decente non dovresti avere problemi
<DirtyJobs> lo so enzo ma
<enzotib> ci sono buone probabilità che il problema è nel firewall
<DirtyJobs> ho seguito un'altra senz firewall
<DirtyJobs> però senza gestire le porte su iptables
<DirtyJobs> era su askubuntu
<DirtyJobs> in ogni caso scusa
<DirtyJobs> se sono collegato con il wifi non cambia nulla vero?
<enzotib> in che senso?
<DirtyJobs> se il server è in wifi
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, il wifi dal punto di vista funzionale è equivalente alla ethernet
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, poi dipende da come è impostata la rete, se con NAT
<DirtyJobs> eh appunto era quello che immaginavo
<DirtyJobs> non ci dovrebbero essere nat
<DirtyJobs> o instradamenti o firewall hw
<DirtyJobs> ho un ip di lan e fine
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, qual'è l'ip del server? è pubblico o privato? (privato in genere inizia con 192.168, ma non è detto)
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, e da quale pc vuoi accedere alla vpn? dalla rete locale o da fuori?
<DirtyJobs> aspetta allora scusami eh
<DirtyJobs> ma forse ho fatto un megafail
<DirtyJobs> FAIL
<DirtyJobs> perchè io voglio usare il mio pc di casa in pratica
<DirtyJobs> è possibile?
<DirtyJobs> cioè
<DirtyJobs> io ho sempre detto bene l'ip saràà il mio ip
<DirtyJobs> che sarebbe quello del router
<DirtyJobs> che mi assegna
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, no no
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, devi vedere ifconfig che dice
<DirtyJobs> ok
<DirtyJobs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DirtyJobs> enzotib
<DirtyJobs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636464/
<sole85> flashplugin-installer : Dipende: libnspr4-0d ma non è installabile cosa devo fare?
<DirtyJobs> enzo?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, scusa
<enzotib> mi ero allontanato un attimo
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, l'indirizzo è privato, è 192.168.1.5
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, quindi se vuoi accedere al server da fuori casa devi impostare il port forwarding sul router
<sole85> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flashplugin-installer : Dipende: libnspr4-0d ma non è installabile E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> sole85, prima cosa, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> sole85, se non dà errori sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, e posti su pastebin l'output completo
<enzotib> !pastebin | sole85
<ubot-it> sole85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sole85> enzotib sembra aver funzionato grazie
<sole85> a cosa serve pastebin? non son pratica di ubuntu lo uso da 2mesi
<enzotib> sole85, pastebin è un sito dove puoi mettere l'output di un comando per farlo vedere ad altri, senza intasare la sequenza di messaggi di questa chat (quindi pubblichi qui solo l'indirizzo della pagina)
<enzotib> sole85, d'altra pagina il messaggio del bot lo spiega
<akis24> giorno
<sole85> ok grazie enzotib
<DirtyJobs> enzotib scusa pensavo fossi andato via
<DirtyJobs> allora port forwarding
<DirtyJobs> mi devo acculturare meglio ho capito
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, quello che fai quando vuoi usare amule e avere un ID alto
<DirtyJobs> si si ho capito
<DirtyJobs> adesso dò un occhiata come posso fare
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, significa dire al router che tutte le connessioni entranti verso una certa porta vengono dirette all'IP privato del server
<DirtyJobs> a quel punto però se c'è conflitto nella porta?
<DirtyJobs> cioè per esempio se un altro client del router usa quella porta per fare un altra cosa
<glpiana> ola
<DirtyJobs> ciao gianlù
<glpiana> ciao DirtyJobs
<DirtyJobs> forse me puoi aiutà anche te
<DirtyJobs> sto cercando di far funzionare una vpn con pptp
<DirtyJobs> con enzo
<glpiana> DirtyJobs, ignoro l'argomento
<DirtyJobs> ok allora niente
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, puoi fare port forwarding solo verso un server
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, il numero di porta lo sai (è specifico di pptp), e nessun altro deve aspettarsi connessioni su quella porta dentro la rete locale
<jester-> e ti serve una rete statica
<DirtyJobs> jester- cioè?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, l'IP privato del server non deve cambiare
<enzotib> non devi farlo in DHCP ma statico
<jester-> cioè ogni scheda deve avere un ip satico e non i dhcp che puo cambiare
<DirtyJobs> va beh qualcuno di voi mi aveva detto che posso usare dyndns tipo per questo
<jester-> se fai il forward su un ip che cambia riavviando il pc non serve a un casso
<jester-> DirtyJobs: è server in lan è in net
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, quello è un altra cosa, serve a far trovare l'IP pubblico (non quello privato) del server
<jester-> è diversi
<DirtyJobs> ecco fatto
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, quello è dinamico di natura (se non hai fastweb) e quindi dyndns o servizi analoghi aiutano
<jester-> se lan ( in casa/ufficio) serve ip delle scheda eth dei vari pc
<jester-> ip internet serve a un cass
<DirtyJobs> ok ok allora stiamo calmi
<DirtyJobs> per capire
<DirtyJobs> devo rendere statico l'ip locale
<DirtyJobs> ci sono?
<jester-> DirtyJobs: ip locale dei pc in rete lan
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, sì
<DirtyJobs> oooh
<DirtyJobs> finalmente
<jester-> DirtyJobs: coerente con ip del ruoter
<DirtyJobs> e questo dovrei poterlo fare dal router
<enzotib> basta quello del server, non di tutti
<DirtyJobs> poi mi serve il port-forwarding
<jester-> DirtyJobs: no. in lan il ruter fa solo da hub di rete
<DirtyJobs> e allora come faccio
<jester-> DirtyJobs: devi assegnare un ip manuale alla scheda del server
<jester-> sul server
<DirtyJobs> ok quindi in ubuntu
<jester-> modifica rete
<jester-> cavo
<DirtyJobs> aspettate che mi segn i passaggi su tomboy
<jester-> o wifi
<jester-> manulae
<jester-> se router ha 198.162.1.1 assengnerai un 198.168.1.x 255.255.255.0 e gateway ip del router
<jester-> se 0.1 sarà un 198.168.0.x
<DirtyJobs> ok primo passaggio ok
<DirtyJobs> poi devo fare il port forwarding
<DirtyJobs> sulla porta di pptp
<DirtyJobs> giusto?
<jester-> DirtyJobs: sul numero ip che hai assegnato alla eth
<jester-> DirtyJobs: in lan le porte sono tutte aperte
<DirtyJobs> ok quindi nel router gli devo dire
<jester-> di fare il forward
<DirtyJobs> porta xx forward su 192.168..quello di prima
<jester-> yess
<DirtyJobs> perfetto
<DirtyJobs> poi devo configurare PPTP
<DirtyJobs> e ci sono diverse guide buone
<DirtyJobs> e va bene
<jester-> DirtyJobs: poi non so cosa ci fai col serve
<DirtyJobs> no il discorso
<jester-> potrebbe essere un server gestione porni
<DirtyJobs> burlone
<DirtyJobs> gnamo
<DirtyJobs> l'unica cosa che non riesco a capire è
<DirtyJobs> che ip gli devo dare a un client REMOTO
<DirtyJobs> uno che si connette alla vpn da fuori la lan
<jester-> DirtyJobs: il server è in lan è in internet
<DirtyJobs> non è molto chiaro
<DirtyJobs> XD
<jester-> DirtyJobs: quindi stai facendo un server vp?
<jester-> vpn
<DirtyJobs> esatto è una vpn
<jester-> ha
<jester-> DirtyJobs: quello piu pratico di vpn el ze enzotib
<DirtyJobs> te ghe resòn
<DirtyJobs> XDDD
<jester-> DirtyJobs: comunque il concetto forwarding e ip statico quello è per una reste seria
<jester-> per vpn mai pacioccato
<DirtyJobs> ok ma stavamo seguendo una strada
<DirtyJobs> perdiana
<DirtyJobs> l'unica cosa che mi è rimasta da capire è cosa dare al client come info per connettersi, cioè il gateway
<jester-> DirtyJobs: a noso ip del ruter
<jester-> DirtyJobs: o ip internet
<DirtyJobs> già uno dei due XD
<DirtyJobs> se enzotib ci fosse ancora :)
<jester-> ip internet+ ip router
<enzotib> ci sono
<DirtyJobs> ecco allora facciamo una cosa
<DirtyJobs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> ciao DirtyJobs, ancora in ballo per vpn per vnc ? :)
<DirtyJobs> si sono allo step "vpn"
<DirtyJobs> XD
<DirtyJobs> non ho troppo tempo da dedicarci causa esami
<DirtyJobs> cmq
<DirtyJobs> enzotib o chiunque stia a cuore la mia causa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636613/
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, per sapere da fuori l'indirizzo pubblico del tuo router, ti serve dyndns o qualcosa di analogo
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, se vuoi creare una vpn dall'esterno
<davegarath> devi lavorare su 2 fronti
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, il mio router supporta dyndns, cioè lui comunica a dyndns qual'è l'indirizzo ogni volta che si avvia
<davegarath> 1) il router supporta da solo vpn ( molto raro )
<DirtyJobs> si dave mi aveva accennato appunto di questo dyndns
<davegarath> 2) Dal roter devi fare il forward delle porte necessarie ad un server nella tua lan
<DirtyJobs> e c'è nella lista ne avevamo parlato con enzo prima
<davegarath> il dyndns ( ce ne sono tanti ancuni router lo supportano da soli ) ti permette di sapere sempre qual'è il tuo ip pubblico dall'esterno per far partire la tua vpn
<DirtyJobs> bene allora aggiorno lo step 4:
<davegarath> la condizione necessaria è che ci sia un server vpn nella tua rete acceso e raggiungibile
<DirtyJobs> necessaria e sufficentge
<davegarath> nel caso in cui il tuo router abbia la possibilità di instaziare vpn è tutto più semplice
<DirtyJobs> non credo sia il caso
<davegarath> altrimente server un pc acceso con il server vpn + il tuo router deve "Forwadare" le  porte necessarie a quel pc
<DirtyJobs> esattamente quello che mi ha spiegato enzotib
<DirtyJobs> OH SIETE FORTI BUCAIOLI!
<DirtyJobs> XD
<a7x> maaaa
<a7x> visto che si parla di gateway.
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, ci sono tantissimi modi per fare vpn
<davegarath> puoi anche semplicemente creare un tunnel ssh
<a7x> se ho il routing a *, dovrei poter pingare comunque il gateway sì o no?
<davegarath> e lavorare con iptables
<davegarath> soluzione 1) openvpn
<davegarath> soluzione 2) ssh
<davegarath> sono le prime che mi vengono in mente
<davegarath> ma ce ne sono tante
<enzotib> io ti invoco remix_tj, o dio delle reti!
<DirtyJobs> che banda ragazzi, siete fenomenali XDDD
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, ti faccio un esempio: dedichi una porta sul tuo router diversa da 22 magari (che so 2022 ) :) che redirigi sul tuo pc sulla porta 22
<DirtyJobs> ok, ok una cosa per volta
<DirtyJobs> se no vò in palla
<DirtyJobs> diciamo che sono riuscito a configurare PPTP
<davegarath> giusto
<DirtyJobs> e ho impostato su dyndns il mio gateway
<DirtyJobs> a sto punto dovrebbe andare tutto
<davegarath> in teoria sì
<a7x> mah, se si svegliasse remix_ti non mi dispiacerebbe enzotib
<davegarath> l'hai già provato ?
<DirtyJobs> no, sto cercando di fare il punto per non fare casino
<DirtyJobs> perchè davegarath in pratica ho seguito una guida che usava ufw
<DirtyJobs> ora non so come sta la situazione
<DirtyJobs> devo aver fatto casino
<davegarath> a7x, non ho capito bene la domanda. non è detto che tu pingi il gateway a priori se questo fa anche da firewall e droppa icmp
<DirtyJobs> davegarath http://silverlinux.blogspot.it/2012/05/how-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html
<a7x> davegarath, non droppa icmp questo è sicuro visto che tutti usano i gateway per provare se la config funzione
<a7x> sarebbe diabolico droppare icmp.
<davegarath> a7x, a livello teorico, ammesso che la macchina sia pingabile, puoi pingare tutte gli host che stanno sulla stessa rete ( es. io ho ip 192.168.0.10/24 posso pingare un eventualie 192.168.0.5 ma non un 192.168.1.6 )
<davegarath> a7x, molti miei gw droppano icmp :P
<a7x> ok, anche se non riesco ad impostare un route per il gateway?
<a7x>  sudo ip -6 route add default via 2001:41d0:2:8bff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<a7x> RTNETLINK answers: No route to host
<a7x> capisc? (da pronunciarsi con accento americano)
<davegarath> a7x, hai una rete ipv6 ?
<a7x> certo davegarath
<a7x> fino a 2 giorni fa, quando è cascata
<a7x> o meglio, non ho idea di cosa sia successo, potevo pingare google, ma non potevo pingare me stesso dall'esterno
<a7x> e riuscivo a stare connesso su irc tramite ipv6, roba strana.
<davegarath> ma hai tutti nodi necessari che parlano ipv6 oppure fai ip6 over ipv4 ?
<a7x> nativo
<a7x> è tutto in ipv6 nativo davegarath, non passo da ipv6
<a7x> non è un tunnel
<a7x> ipv4*
<a7x> <a7x> è tutto in ipv6 nativo davegarath, non passo da ipv4
<davegarath> sisi avevo capito
<davegarath> non ho giocato molto con ipv6 ma il concetti sono gli stessi
<davegarath> a7x, mi fail un ip a ?
<a7x> fail
<a7x> è pesante un ip a davegarath,
<a7x> inet6 addr: 2001:41d0:1:8b43:4912::/64 Scope:Global
<a7x> inet6 addr: fe80::219:d1ff:fe8c:9401/64 Scope:Link
<a7x> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<a7x> RX packets:5078546425 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<a7x> TX packets:8467781538 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<a7x> ho scritto !paste ed ha incollato
<a7x> maledetto script.
<a7x> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> davegarath: http://pastebin.com/pdKkS2sk
<a7x> il tuo comando era un po' fastidioso da incollare visto che sono in remoto e l'output era abbastanza lungo, se ti serve esattamente quello dimmelo che faccio in modo diverso
<davegarath> a7x, pastami la tabella di routing
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, che casini hai fatto ? :) segui la guida
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, sul tuo router hai rediretto le porte sul tuo pc ?
<davegarath> a7x, scusa non ho letto la prima riga :P
<a7x> ecco
<a7x> :P
<a7x> te lo stavo dando anche scritto in un altro modo
<a7x> davegarath: http://pastebin.com/2bvuxSqY stessa cosa più bella
<DirtyJobs> davegarath ma secondo te va bene usare ufw?
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, ognuno usa quello che gli piace di più :) io personlamente uso solo ssh con forward o tunnel in base all'esigenza
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, come ti ho detto prima, il firewall puoi aggiungerlo dopo, se ritieni che serva, ma in prima istanza lascia perdere, che diventa più difficile diagnosticare il sistema, se per caso non va
<DirtyJobs> va bene, e allora come faccio a tornare indietro dalla guida allora :/
<davegarath> DirtyJobs,  questo perché non devo fare accrocchi troppo strani ma basta una sola riga tipo : ssh -p 2022 -w 1:1 root@mioip -f  true
<a7x> davegarath, fino a qualche giorno fa il gateway era 2001:41d0:2:8bff:ff:ff:ff:ff, adesso _dovrebbe_ essere 2001:41d0:2:8ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<a7x> ma io non riesco a pingare nessuno dei due infami.
<davegarath> che mi crea una interfaccia tun1
<a7x> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<a7x> lol.
<enzotib> su un iPhone puoi usare qualcosa di diverso da un client pptp?
<enzotib> dal* client pptp fornito di serie?
<davegarath> a7x, ma scusa, ma ho capito male o tu sei su : 2001:41d0:1:8b43::/64        ? come fai a pingare 2001:41d0:2:8b43::/64  ? mi sembra normale è un altra rete no ?
<a7x> esatto davegarath
<davegarath> a7x, se non hai un router che ti ruota non puoi farlo
<a7x> ma non era quello il problema
<a7x> penso di essermene uscito
<darius> salve ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi dia una mano
<a7x> hanno sbagliato tutto questi tizi, hanno sbagliato a darmi il router
<a7x> il router E'  2001:41d0:1:8bff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<davegarath> a7x, è come dire io ho un indirizzo 192.168.1.10 non ho defaultgw e voglio pingare 192.168.2.1.non posso
<a7x> e non quello che mi hanno dato loro, certo davegarath ma quello ero io che stavo fuso
<a7x> era solo l'ultimo comando che avevo sbagliato
<davegarath> ok
<darius> praticamente non riesco a creare in modo giusto un live di ubuntu 12.10 su pennetta attraverso unetbootin
<darius> perchè quando inserisco la pennetta nel pc "non funzionante" mi da errore bootmgr mancante
<davegarath> DirtyJobs, basta che stoppi pptpd
<enzotib> darius, hai già un linux, o lo fai da windows?
<darius> da windowss
<enzotib> !usbwin | darius
<ubot-it> darius: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<a7x> e non solo davegarath, il tutto dovrebbe funzionare senza gw, ma loro qualche giorno fa hanno deciso di togliere i sistemi che si occupavano dell'autorouting senza preavviso
<enzotib> darius, questo è il programma suggerito sul sito ubuntu.com
<darius> ok grazie ci proverò !
<a7x> davegarath, ho risolto ;D
<davegarath> a7x, mi hai fatto venire un po' di mal di testa ma dimmi cosa hai risolto così magari capisco meglio il problema :P
<a7x> beh allora, era semplice loro avevano disattivato il default gw e hanno sicuramente avuto qualche problema sulla rete
<a7x> infatti ci sono i report di diversi incidenti nei giorni scorsi
<a7x> per qualche motivo il mio routing si era sputtanato, per colpa dei suddetti motivi
<a7x> ciliegina sulla torta, loro mi consigliavano il routing sbagliato 2001:41d0:1:8ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<a7x> mentre il routing esatto è 2001:41d0:1:8bff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<DirtyJobs> cos'è aruba
<DirtyJobs> ?
<DirtyJobs> ahha
<a7x> no DirtyJobs, tranquillo
<a7x> capita di rado difatti
<DirtyJobs> beh non ho detto che lavorano male, ho solo chiesto XD
<a7x> lavorano male.
<davegarath> a7x, lavorano male un po' dappertutto purtroppo oggi
<a7x> beh questa è una compagnia grossa è normale che ci siano disservizi, sono sempre in espansione
<a7x> dai oggi ho imparato ad usare iproute al posto di route
<a7x> :P
<DirtyJobs> vara bellino ho appena scoperto che il mo router scrauso fornito da infostrada supporta DDNS
<a7x> anche i telecom oramai supprtano ddns
<DirtyJobs> cmq non trovo vpn
<darioromanista> salve ragazzi, ho una macchina acquistata ieri sulla quale vorrei mettere ubuntu ma winzozz preistallato usa già 4 partizioni.. non se ne può fare na quinta?
<jester-> darioromanista: riducendo la partizione winz si
<a7x> addirittura 4
<a7x> cos'è un acer?
<enzotib> darioromanista, se sono tutte primarie, devi cancellarne una per fare l'estesa e dentro le logiche
<darioromanista> no è un hp
<darioromanista> e quale cancello?
<jester-> enzotib: preso ieri forse ha uefi e una delle 4 è la fat efi
<enzotib> darioromanista, se è una tabllea GPT, come ormai è frequente, potrebbe essere diversa la cosa
<enzotib> non sono aggioranto su GPT
<enzotib> aggiornato*
<a7x> darioromanista, sei da quel PC?
<darioromanista> si
<darioromanista> ma non sono da ubuntu
<darioromanista> non dovrebbe avere uefi
<a7x> non ti preoccupare
<a7x> darioromanista, vai su start e cerca "power shell"
<a7x> avvialo
<darioromanista> una è recovery, una :/c , una system e una hp tools
<jester-> darioromanista: non c'è una piccola fat per prima?
<darioromanista> aspè controllo
<a7x> darioromanista, powershell
<darioromanista> sono tutte ntfs
<a7x> orco due :P
<darioromanista> solo la hp tools è fat
<a7x> darioromanista, avvia powershell e digita
<a7x> gdr -PSProvider 'FileSystem'
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> darioromanista: l'ultima che è
<a7x> poi digita:          gwmi -query "Select * from Win32_DiskPartition WHERE Index = 0" | Select-Object DiskIndex, @{Name="GPT";Expression={$_.Type.StartsWith("GPT")}}
<darioromanista> hp tools
<a7x> e metti tutto su pastebin
<jester-> darioromanista: winz è in mezzo?
<darioromanista> A7X ti ringrazio ma preferirei non usare il terminale di win che non conosco, che l'ho preso ieri sera sto pc e non vorrei fare subito casini
<darioromanista> se si può vedere per via grafica preferisco
<DirtyJobs> -_-
<darioromanista> sono così
<DirtyJobs> tieni windows
<darioromanista> system, c, recoery, hp tools
<jester-> darioromanista: linux virtualizzalo o devi cannobalizzare il disco
<darioromanista> dirtyjobs non ho mai usato windows per questo preferirei non smanettarci troppo
<darioromanista> cosa ignifica cannoblizzare'
<jester-> cannibalizzare
<darioromanista> si è che il pèc è nuovo è faccio fatica ad abituarmi alla nuova tastiera, per questo non scrivo benissimo
<darioromanista> comunque cosa significa?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> darioromanista, hai presente un cannibale?
<jester-> dovresti cancellare l'ultimae penultima, resize della winz e installare su spazio libero
<darioromanista> ma la penultima è la recovery
<darioromanista> mi serve se voglio ripristinare windows perchè io lo installerei un dual boto
<jester-> darioromanista: con mbr se vuoi fare altra partizione essendoci gia 4 primarie la via è quella
<darioromanista> non posso cancellare l'ultima e fare al posto dell'ltima una logica che contenga / , home e swapo?
<TaLaDo> se tocchi la oartizione hp ti scade immediatamente la garanzia
<jester-> darioromanista: ultima e penultima avranno uno spazio limitato
<darioromanista> si hai ragione non ci avevo pensato
<darioromanista> e come faccio a non perdere la garanzia con hp tools?
<jester-> quindi tolte le du riduci la winz
<TaLaDo> l'unica secndo me è ridurre la partizione win
<jester-> e essendo ultima lo spazio che si libera sarà dopo di essa
<jester-> TaLaDo: e ma con 4 primarie come la fa un'altra
<darioromanista> sisi jester ho capito cosa dici, ma come faccio a mantenere la garanzia ??
<TaLaDo> 4 primarie? accidenti
<jester-> darioromanista: togli l''hd e ne pii uno nuovo
<TaLaDo> darioromanista, ecco stavo per dirlo
<TaLaDo> o ne metti uno esterno
<dav87> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema
<darioromanista> ma perdo ugualemtente la garanzia se smonto l'hd?
<dav87> mi potreste aiutare???
<dav87> grazie
<TaLaDo> !chiedi | dav87
<ubot-it> dav87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dav87> ho un samsung nc10 ed ho installato ubuntu 12.10 però quando premo riavvia ubuntu si chiude e viene fuori una schermata nera e non riavvia nulla
<darioromanista> regà perdo la garanzia montando l'hd?
<darioromanista> dav87 lo fa anche a me.. adesso ti aiuto io se hai un attimo di pazienza
<jester-> darioromanista: se apri con cautela e non fai graffi non se ne accorge nessuno
<dav87> grazie mille darioromanista
<TaLaDo> attento ad eventuali sigilli
<darioromanista> mmm ... ma altre soluzioni proprio non ce ne sono?
<jester-> disco usb
<jester-> ma avrai un sistema rincoglionito
<jester-> darioromanista: o wubi dentro a winz
<darioromanista> nono wubi no
<jester-> o linux in vbox dentro a winz
<darioromanista> dav87 aspetta ancora un pò
<dav87> darioromanista aspetto...non ci sono problemi
<darioromanista> dav87 prova a vedere qui http://www.expertcore.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3009
<darioromanista> dav87 vedi se è menzionato anche il tuo pc.
<darioromanista> io avevo lo tesso problema su acer
<darioromanista> ma non ti assicuro che anche per te sia lo tesso
<dav87> darioromanista...grazie ho appena aperto il ilnk...ma ke deve esserci sul pc scusa???
<a7x> <darioromanista> regà perdo la garanzia montando l'hd?
<a7x> la perdi sull'hd e sul software, dari
<a7x> dov'è!
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<jk^> ho provato ubuntu e tutte le sue derivate, mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<jk^> errore col pae
<a7x> ram
<a7x> quanta ram hai?
<jk^> il pc 2 gb, quando provo a virtualizzare ne imposto 1 gb per la macchina virtuale su virtual box
<a7x> ah questo dovevi specificarlo per bene prima
<jk^> http://i46.tinypic.com/2zgepzk.jpg
<a7x> virtualizzazione, lo stai facendo male ®
<jk^> e dove sbaglio?
<jk^> mi hanno detto di modificare l'impostazione pae ma è immodificabile
<jk^> è opaca
<a7x> jk^, stai virtualizzandoo con una CPU che non supporta PAE, cioè  physical address extension
<a7x> jk^, dovresti scoprire come mai è opaca, e dovresti anche dirci con cosa virtualizzi, e su quale host
<jk^> dipende dal computer o dal modo in cui sto virtualizzando?
<jk^> [14:08] <jk^> il pc 2 gb, quando provo a virtualizzare ne imposto 1 gb per la macchina virtuale su virtual box
<jk^> host cos'è?
<a7x> sul PC cosa c'è montato = host
<jk^> xp
<a7x> _potrebbe_ dipendere dal fatto che la CPU su cui stai virtualizzando abbia qualche estensione disattivata ma non credo
<a7x> jk^, virtual box ultima versione? hai usato il modo automatico per installare la VM o hai fatto quello manuale?
<jk^> sì ultima versione
<jk^> per creare una VM ho fatto "nuova" e seguito il procedimento
<jk^> ho impostato 1 gb di ram a disposizione e 5 gb x l'hd dimensione fissa
<a7x> ok
<a7x> 5GB mi sembrano pochi jk^, sappilo
<a7x> ma non è quello il problema secondo me
<jk^> credo sia un problema di hardware mio
<jk^> il mio preocessore forse, è troppo veccchio
<a7x> <a7x> _potrebbe_ dipendere dal fatto che la CPU su cui stai virtualizzando abbia qualche estensione disattivata ma non credo
<a7x> ritiro ciò che ho detto, e confermo che avendo PAE disattivato sul processore
<a7x> non puoi attivarlo sul client
<a7x> devi installare qualche distribuzione con kernel non-pae
<a7x> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<jk^> capisco
<jk^> sto virtualizzando la 11.10
<jk^> fin'ora sta andando
<a7x> hai una rete ethernet?
<jk^> a parte un messaggio iniziale strano
<a7x> o wireless?
<jk^> no, sono collegato via wireless
<a7x> non riesci via cavo?
<a7x> vabbeh, hai due modi comunque, 11.10 ed aggiorni a 12.04 e poi a 12.10
<a7x> oppure usi il netinstall e ti agganci via cavo
<jk^> scheda ethernet fottuta
<jk^> solo via wireless posso collegarmi
<a7x> e allora procedi così
<jk^> ho visto ubuntu touch che figata :)
<jk^> ma dicono che la versione ufficiale sarà rilasciata tra 'n bel pò di mesi
<jk^> uno su utube dice nel prox autunno
<ugly75> ciao a tutti
<ugly75> ho un problemino....
<alessio> ciao  piccolo aiuto?
<alessio> ??
<alessio> ce  qualcuno?
<alex______> ciao  qualcuno  mi  aiuta?
<jericho91> salve  qualcuno  mi  puo' aiutare?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> K99Brain: lè anda
<jester-> poca pazienza
<alex> ce  qualcuno  ke  mi aiuta?
<akis24> ciao
<jk^> ciao akis
<jk^> qualcuno di voi usa ubuntu touch?
<akis24> jk^ ciao
<matti-007> cos'è?
<matti-007> ubuntu thouch
<akis24> matti-007: S.O.
<matti-007> perche si chiama thouch?
<akis24> yes per android
<pook_> la mia domanda è che io uso lubuntu e oggi ho accesso il pc e nn parte mi escono error che nn capisco ora ho provato ad istallare ubuntu sul mio pc quando provo ad entrare nella partizione di lubuntu mi compare questo messaggio qualcuno mi può aiutare (Impossibile montare «Volume da 79 GB») (Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/ubuntu-aceraspire5734z/24072e19-207a-4b15-ac2f-2b179a163ba81: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=
<pook_> e possibile recuperare foto e documenti
<pook_> !
<akis24> pook_:  si basta che usi una live recuperi tutto
<akis24> se non hai formattato almeno..
<pook_> ci ciò provato
<pook_> nn ho formattato ciò provato
<matti-007> ma hai già provato una live?
<pook_> ma esce sempre un messaggio error
<pook_> sisi
<pook_> live!
<matti-007> quando monti la partizione?
<pook_> cioè?
<matti-007> allora devi fare la riparazione con gparted
<matti-007> quando clicchi sulla partizione
<pook_> si poi
<matti-007> esce quel messaggio?
<pook_> si certo
<matti-007> allora devi fare la riparazione con gparted
<pook_> mi spiegni in poche parole cosa eh gparted
<pook_> uso da 2 mesi ubuntu
<pook_> nn sn molto pratico
<matti-007> è un editor di partizioni
<matti-007> cioe:
<matti-007> un prog che ti modifica le partizioni
<matti-007> da live lo cerchi e lo apri clicchi col tasto destro su /dev/sda7 e scegli l'opzione controllo poi applica
<pook_> a
<matti-007> poi vedi se riesci a riaccendere il pc o almeno a recuperare i tuoi file
<pook_> mmmm nn mi eh tanto c
<pook_> chiaro
<pook_> ma ci provo
<matti-007> se hai dubbi chiedi
<matti-007>  è già installato eh!
<pook_> ti volevo chiedere
<pook_> una cosa
<matti-007> si?
<pook_> conosci teamWiver e un programma che entri nel mio pc cosi mi fai capire meglio
<pook_> !
<matti-007> va bene
<pook_> tu hai istallato
<pook_> il programma
<matti-007> si ma facciamo in privato che è meglio
<pook_> ok
<pook_> dove ti scrivo il mio id e password
<matti-007> ti si dovrebbe essere aperta una finestra sopra ina lto clicca lì
<darioromanista> salve, sono il ragazzo che prima di pranzo chiedeva come installare ubuntu avendo un hp con già 4 partizioni primarie... vorrei tornare sul discorso
<darioromanista> le partizioni sono le seguenti:   system / :C / recovery / hp tools
<darioromanista> ho palrato al telefono con hp e mi hanno detto che non ci sono problemi se modifico l'os con la garanzia e inoltre mi possono mandare anche i dischi di ripristino di windows
<darioromanista> jester- ci sei ancora?
<jester-> darioromanista: eh
<darioromanista> allora come volevamo fare?
<jester-> darioromanista: allora sarebbe meglio che vieni qui da cdlive/installazione, cosi si vede l'immagine di gparted prima di fare cazzate
<winzozz> salve amici ho un problema serio... ho winzozz bloccato e volevo usare ubuntu (inserito perfettamente su penneta) per salvare tutti i dati del mio HD in HD esterno in modo da poterlo formattare... solo che quando faccio partire ubuntu(Senza installarlo) e cerco di aprire HD interno mi da questo errore: "Unable to mount 320 GB Volume,   Adding read ACL for uid 999 to 'media/ubuntu' Operation not supported
<darioromanista> ok l'immagine te la faccio vedere da windows.. risparmiami sta fatica ;) tanto è uguale
<darioromanista> guarda qui http://s17.postimg.org/52svb3orj/Immagine.png
<darioromanista> va bene jester-?
<jester-> darioromanista: li non si vede l'ordine megli da gparted e se la winz è l'ultima è tutto piu semplice
<winzozz> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | winzozz
<ubot-it> winzozz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<darioromanista> no è quello l'ordine.. l'ho visto prima da gparted.. è quello system, c, recovery , hp tools.. lò'ho visto prima
<winzozz> jester puoi aiutarmi tu?
<jester-> darioromanista: mi pare strano che winz sia paer primo tanto se installi devi fafe da live
<darioromanista> si ma non installerei ora..
<jester-> darioromanista: secondo me è meglio che il lavoro si faccia da live
<jester-> li non si sbaglia a interpretare
<winzozz> Ragà vi prego sto uscendo pazzo ! qualcuno libero?
<jester-> !qualcuno | winzozz
<ubot-it> winzozz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<winzozz> ho capito sto chiedendo infatti!!
<jester-> winzozz: se non dici ip problema
<winzozz> salve amici ho un problema serio... ho winzozz bloccato e volevo usare ubuntu (inserito perfettamente su penneta) per salvare tutti i dati del mio HD in HD esterno in modo da poterlo formattare... solo che quando faccio partire ubuntu(Senza installarlo) e cerco di aprire HD interno mi da questo errore: "Unable to mount 320 GB Volume,   Adding read ACL for uid 999 to 'media/ubuntu' Operation not supported
<jester-> winzozz: che winzoz è
<darioromanista> purtroppo ora non posso entrare da live jester- perchè sto lavorando su questa sessione e sarebbe meglio non chiudere..se intanto vogliamo capire cosa i può togliere e cosa no.. poi magari come finisco entro anche da gparted.. per esmepio hp tool cosa contiene?? a che serve?
<winzozz> Win 7 home premium 32 bit
<winzozz> ma un paio di mesi fa feci la stessa cosa e partì... però stavolta l'errore di windows era una pagina blu con tante scritte e non riesco ad entrare in nessuna cosa ne provvisoria ne niente
<darioromanista> winzozz è capitata anche a me una cosa del genere
<winzozz> e come hai risolto?
<jester-> winzozz: strano che dia errore sticass non supportato,  a meno che sia il filesystem veramente a buone donne
<jester-> winzozz: apri gparted e fagli fare uno scandisk
<winzozz> gparted partition editor?
<winzozz> scusa ma sono poco pratico con ubuntu
<jester-> winzozz: partition editor
<winzozz> fatto
<jester-> winzozz: clicchi destro la partizione e controlla
<winzozz> mi da un punto rosso esclamativo sul disco rigido praticamente
<jester-> winzozz: sa di errore grave
<winzozz> e sotto la colonna flags c'è scritto boot
<jester-> winzozz: non fa il controllo?
<winzozz> come dovrei fare il controllo?
<jester-> controlla se c'è il lucchetto di montato
<jester-> winzozz: clicchi col destro ed esce  il menu
<winzozz> non mi da lucchetti
<jester-> destro sulla partizione
<winzozz> e sul menu che devo cliccare
<bellazio> ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<bellazio> c'è qualcuno in chat
<bellazio> ?
<blacklist> Salve a tutti
<matti-007> s
<jester-> no
<matti-007> ! qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bellazio> in questa chat posso chiedere aiuto o devo per forza creare un post
<jester-> !qualcuno | bellazio
<ubot-it> bellazio: please see above
<matti-007> è una chat:
<matti-007> ! qualcuno
<Blacklist> bellazio:  puoi parlare senza post
<jester-> bellazio: scrivi il problema
<winzozz> jester che devo cliccare? su check?
<jester-> winzozz: yess
<bellazio> ho istallato da poco ubuntu con partizione, e alcuni programmi che scarico dal softwere center
<bellazio> una volta istallati non si aprono
<jester-> bellazio: quali
<winzozz> mi dice sei sicuro di applicare questa operazione?
<winzozz> dice che potrebbe perdere i dati
<winzozz> faccio apply jester?
<matti-007> bellazio
<jester-> winzozz: direi di si, tanto piu di cosi non si sminchia
<matti-007> dicci che programmi
<bellazio> 1 secondo
<winzozz> dopo 1 secondo mi da errore
<jester-> bellazio: e che numero di ubuntu hai installato
<bellazio> Unetbootin,
<bellazio> all'inizio nn partiva neanche chromium, poi e partito
<Blacklist> bellazio:  neache da term. parte?
<jester-> bellazio: unebot è l'installer per usb
<matti-007> Dai nel terminale il comando unebootin
<bellazio> wine
<jester-> bellazio: wine non è un programma ma un emulatrore cazzone di winz devi cliccare il file .exe
<matti-007> Per aprire i prog scrivi il nome nel terminale posta se dannno erroi
<Blacklist> bellazio:  scrivi nel terminale  unetbootin e vedi se si apre se non si apre scrivi sudo unetbootin
<bellazio> ok adesso ci provo ad aprire con terminale
<bellazio> wow e partito
<bellazio> xke nn parte cliccando sull'icona
<jester-> ma va
<bellazio> ??
<bellazio> però se clicco sull'icona nn va
<Blacklist> unetbootin fa cosi ogni tanto
<bellazio> adesso provo anche con wine
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<jester-> bellazio: se scrivi wine non parte un cazzo devi lanciare un .exe
<matti-007> esatto opeure aprire quello di configurazione
<POOK> matty
<POOK> matti.007
<POOK> funziona ora il pc
<winzozz> jester
<bellazio> ok ok aspettate XD non ho capito a cosa serve wine, io so che serve per far partire programmi che farebbero parte di windows vero ?
<winzozz> ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e mi da dopo 1 secondo errore
<POOK> mi dici i comandi che hai digitato cosi me li scrivo
<jester-> bellazio: si ma non tutto va
<jester-> winzozz: errore dice?
<bellazio> quindi io lo scarico e dopo provo a prire ilprogramma exe. ok ma devo scaricare anche cofigure wine ?
<bellazio> e winetricks e la stessa cosa ???
<matti-007> sono già installita
<winzozz> an error occurred while applying the operations
<matti-007> prova cercarli
<jester-> winetrick sono delle librerie
<jester-> winzozz: è andato
<winzozz> è andato l'hd? come sospettavo
<winzozz> è sicuro al 100%?
<jester-> winzozz: se non è la prima volta sa di hd ciucco
<jester-> winzozz: no monta, non fa lo scandisk
<winzozz> un po di tempo fa l'ho dovuto formattare
<jester-> meccanica ciucca o superficie danneggiata
<bellazio> ok se winetricks sono delle librerie io istallo tutto wine & wine tricks compreso. secondo voi Wine mi fa partire League of legends ?
<winzozz> c'è qualche altra prova che posso farE?
<jester-> winzozz: hai roba impostante dentro?
<jester-> importante*
<winzozz> ho tanta roba ma davvero tanta ma non importantissima
<winzozz> cioè se si puo non voglio perderla ecco
<winzozz> la vorrei portare da un tecnico ma mi spilla gli ennesimi 50/100euro
<jester-> vedi la live ti fa installare testdisk poi lanci photorec
<jester-> ma è un casino
<winzozz> jester
<winzozz> ho aperto il programma disks
<bellazio> secondo voi wine mi permette di far partire league fo legedns
<bellazio> ?
<winzozz> e su assessment mi da Disk is ok, 137 bad sector! riferito all'hd
<jester-> winzozz: 137 bad sector non son  pochi
<jester-> winzozz: puoi sempre installre winz senza far formattare la partizione
<akis24> aumenteranno sempre... e poi zac
<matti-007> bellazio: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=533977
<winzozz> cioè? come devo fare^?
<jester-> winzozz: installi winz e stai accorto di non far formattare la partizione
<jester-> cosi mette il sistema nuovo e non cancella i dati
<winzozz> ma cmq l'hd non è andato no? i 137 sono gli errori?
<winzozz> è solo che quando inserisco il cd di installazione va super lento cio ci mette tantissimo solo per aprirsi
<jester-> winzozz: 137 sono i settori del disco danneggiati fisicamente
<winzozz> posso chiederti nella mia ignoranza cosa significa?
<akis24> winzozz: il disco si sta' deteriorando progressivamente... aumenteranno sempre e ti danneggera' ancora il sistema
<winzozz> e se lo formatto è tutto ok ? o se reinstallo windows?
<akis24> winzozz:  dovresti reinstallare .. recuperare i dati  e sostituire
<akis24> winzozz: come diceva jester senza formattare!!!
<matti-007> winzoz hd rotto = lo devi buttare e metterne e poi reinstallare
<matti-007> bellazio?
<matti-007> c
<vinci98l> scusate, su lubuntu 13.04 il lubuntu software center funziona? perchè non riesco a installare niente .... in compenso posso installare da terminale,synaptic,gdebi,e anche ubuntu software center ... detto questo il problema è che non riesco a trovare NULLA niente nessun pacchetto  se faccio una ricerca sia molto generica che molto ristretta come  gnome(generica) e firefox(specifica) non mi trova nessun risultato
<matti-007> synapic non ti trova niente?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> Posta sudo apt-get update
<vinci98l> synaptic trova tutto
<matti-007> Posta sudo apt-get update
<vinci98l> il problema è sul lubuntu sftware center
<vinci98l> l'ho fatto poco fa nessun errore
<vinci98l> le sorgenti sembrano ok...
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matti-007> ?
<URUS> matti-007: ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<vinci98l> scusa matti-007  facevo altro :P ora mi concentro
<matti-007> ok
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vinci98l> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinci98l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637478/
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> scusate, per visualizzare un pdf cosa devo fare?
<matti-007> doppiocliccaci
<vinci98l> uait, aprilo
<bob__> hi
<uait> asp fermi un attimo
<uait> allora
<uait> sono su fb
<uait> una mia compagna
<uait> ha pubblicato un post
<matti-007> vinci hai provato a reinstallarlo
<uait> reading.pdf
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> vinci hai provato a reinstallarlo?
<uait> e compare sotto, anteprima o scarica
<vinci98l> matti-007,  se lo disinstallo mi rimuove tutto il de mi dice...
<uait> se faccio anteprima
<uait> non compare nnt xo
<vinci98l> uait,  scaricalo
<uait> ok
<uait> salva file
<uait> o apri con gimp?
<vinci98l> matti-007, qualìè il comando per reinstallare allora?
<vinci98l> uait,  salva file ... c'è da chiederlo?
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pacchetto
<vinci98l> ma non capisco cosa c'entri gimp :P
<vinci98l> come si chiama lubuntu-software-center?
<uait> ho salvato
<matti-007> SI VICI
<vinci98l> uait,  aprilo con visualizzatore documenti se hai fatto qualche cappiata con gimp... :P
<matti-007> si vinci
<matti-007> ma cosa intendi che ti rimuove tutto il de?
<uait> visualizzatore documenti
<uait> lo ho gia installato?
<matti-007> bvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv]ghjn
<matti-007> il gatto idiota sulla tastiera
<matti-007> lol#
<vinci98l> ubuntu software center diceva quando ho dato rimuovi che doveva rimuovere prima lubuntu-desktop
<matti-007> vinci?
<uait> visualizzatore documenti
<uait> lo ho gia installato?
<vinci98l> sopra era presente envroiement
<vinci98l> uait,  si
<uait> come devo fare?
<uait> cioè
<matti-007> ma dovrebbe essere già installato
<uait> se apro il file mi compare già aperto con gimp
<vinci98l> uait,  se fai doppio clic cosa apre?
<uait> gimp
<vinci98l> uait, allora click destro proprietà
<matti-007> vinci hai reinstallato?
<vinci98l> apri con
<uait> asp
<uait> proprieta
<uait> non ce
<vinci98l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637502/
<vinci98l> uait,  l'ultimo
<uait> non ceee
<vinci98l> uait,  non c'è proprietà??? impossibile
<uait> sono su download di ferefox xo
<vinci98l> e porca aprilo direttamente non da download :P
<URUS> porca ?
<URUS> ihihihih
<vinci98l> porca sta per porcellana :P
<matti-007> vinci secondo te che vuol dire: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5637512/
<vinci98l> matti-007,  e lo chiedi a me? in che senso chiamate poi?
<vinci98l> matti-007, ma si può rimuovere senza sminchiare il sistema?
<matti-007> ma cosa intendi che ti rimuove tutto il de?
<vinci98l> mi chiede di rimuovere anche lubuntu-desktop
<vinci98l> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<matti-007> non importa
<uait> vincecoso
<vinci98l> matti-007,  continuo?
<uait> sono su proprieta
<matti-007> si
<uait> faccio apri con
<uait> visualizzatore di cosa?
<vinci98l> uait,  scegli visualizzatore documenti
<uait> non c e
<uait> ce visualizzatore immagini e caratteri
<vinci98l> uait,  prova a schiacciare il bottone in alto a sinistra (il primo) e scrivi visualizzatore
<vinci98l> matti-007,  ok...
<uait> quale bottone
<uait> generali?
<vinci98l> il bottone di unity
<uait> ??
<matti-007> Uait dai sudo apt-get install evince
<vinci98l> matti-007, meglio così...
<vinci98l> matti-007,  continua
<uait> grazie matti
<matti-007> ma hai usato purge?
<vinci98l> matti-007,  no ubuntu software center
<asfalto> chi mi da una mano?
<vinci98l> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<matti-007> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vinci98l> disinstallato...
<matti-007> lo hai purgato?
<asfalto> dovrei masturbarmi e mi serve un aiuto
<vinci98l> oibò vediamo se va
<matti-007> !qualcuno
<matti-007> vuol dire che devi fare la domanda
<vinci98l> matti-007,  non ho fatto da terminale
<uait> grazie
<uait> ciao va
<vinci98l> non va una mazza :P
<matti-007> lo hai reinstallato?
<matti-007> se si purgalo
<vinci98l> rimosso ed installato
<matti-007> purgalo
<vinci98l> matti-007,  che vuoi dire con purgalo ... facciamo da terminale dai
<asfalto> nessuno mi aiuta?
<matti-007> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-software-center
<URUS> mi date una  mano a cerccare la il canale (pic micro, microcontrollori, della microship ?)
<URUS> non la trovo
<matti-007> asfalto fai sta cazzo di domanda
<jester-> URUS: ???
<vinci98l> matti-007,  già la fatta
<matti-007> cioè
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-software-center
<vinci98l> sta facendio
<asfalto> bell'educazione
<vinci98l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637547/
<matti-007> sudo apt-get autoremove
<vinci98l> poi?
<matti-007> reinstallalo
<vinci98l> e siamo sempre la stesso errore
<matti-007> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<matti-007> pesca il pacchetto da lì
<matti-007> e installalo
<matti-007> ?
<vinci98l> ... ma come cappio si scaricano?
<vinci98l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/lubuntu-software-center
<matti-007> sotto clicca dove c'è architecture su all
<vinci98l> ...poi?
<vinci98l> non ho mai capito come funzionao sti siti così :P
<matti-007> http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/l/lubuntu-software-center/lubuntu-software-center_0.0.5~bzr156-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<vinci98l> ok
<vinci98l> rimuovo scarico o reinstallo?
<matti-007> Dai: sudo apt-ger purge lubuntu-software-center
<vinci98l> o.o
<vinci98l> sono su gdebi
<vinci98l> mi chiede che fare...
<matti-007> poi lo scarichi e lo installi
<matti-007> installalo
<vinci98l> matti-007,  ma il comando l'ho dato poco fa...
<matti-007> Ma se lo hai reinstallato
<matti-007> e ora lo dev installare dal de
<matti-007> b
<vinci98l> ok...
<vinci98l> apt-ger :P
<matti-007> lol
<vinci98l> ok
<vinci98l> che devo fa col deb?
<matti-007> installalo con gdebi
<vinci98l> reinstallo quindi?
<matti-007> rimuovi qullo installato con apt e poi installi il deb
<vinci98l> ok...
<vinci98l> ...non me lo trova apt :P
<matti-007> ma ora è installato?
<vinci98l> administratorlubuntu@lubuntu-satellitepro:~$ sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-software-center
<vinci98l> ...no
<matti-007> perchè?
<vinci98l> purgato?
<vinci98l> bo non so che mi hai fatto fare...
<matti-007> rimuove anche i file di configurazione
<vinci98l> matti-007,  be che faccio con il deb? reinstallo da la?
<matti-007> si con gdebi
<vinci98l> ti ricordo che è la 13.04 a
<matti-007> e quindi?
<vinci98l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637612/
<vinci98l> gdeb da questo ma dice installato
<matti-007> potresti copiare quei file da una live di lubuntu
<vinci98l> be basta ...
<maob> Buongiorno a tutti
<matti-007> l'errore sta in quei file
<matti-007> cosi`risolve come vuoi
<darioromanista> ciao jester- ora sono da ubuntu live
<vinci98l> tanto sbattimento per niente alla fine faranno un aggiornamento
<matti-007> l'errore sta in quei file
<darioromanista> sono sempre il ragazzo di prima, chi mi aita_
<maob> posso sottoporvi problema?
<jester-> darioromanista: apri gparted, fai una foto e postala
<jester-> !image | darioromanista
<ubot-it> darioromanista: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maob> postinstallazione no audio in uscita
<darioromanista> http://postimg.org/image/4etzhojyf/
<matti-007> In un terminale: alsamixer e alza tutte le colonne
<maob> sono tutte su
<darioromanista> ok jester- ?
<vinci98l> matti-007,  tanto sbattimento per niente alla fine faranno un aggiornamento ... capiscimi
<jester-> darioromanista: devi fare delete di sda3 e 4
<jester-> darioromanista: poi restringere la sd2
<matti-007> non so è un bug quindi non so verrà corretto.
<maob> il microfono ho notatoche funziona
<darioromanista> ma hp tools che [_
<jester-> darioromanista:  poi dipende da come vuoi installare se home separata o no
<darioromanista> e
<matti-007> In un terminale: alsamixer e alza tutte le colonne
<jester-> darioromanista: hai deframmentato winz?
<maob> parli con me matti?
<matti-007> si
<matti-007>  
<maob> ho tirato su tutto
<maob> ma non funzia
<jester-> darioromanista: per scrivere i cambiamenti devi cliccare la V verde in alto
<darioromanista> il pc ha un giorno non penso serva la deframm
<jester-> darioromanista: e prima devi smontrle tutte
<darioromanista> ma io la recovery non vorrei cancellarla
<jester-> darioromanista: non c'è verso
<maob> l audio ingresso sembra funzionare ma non l'audio in uscita
<jester-> darioromanista: per teneral
<darioromanista> ma hp tools a cosa serve_
<jester-> darioromanista: cancelli solo sda4 riduci la winz e potrai fare una sola partizione
<matti-007_> maob: Dai: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<vinci98l> ciao vado sul mondo dei tee
<jester-> prove che fino a che non pigi la V non applica
<vinci98l> metto l'assenza
<jester-> darioromanista: giusto per controllo fa vedere la risposta a sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> che magari a efi in ntfs
<darioromanista> tu dici di cancellare hp tools e poi togliere spazio a C e con lo spazio tolto fare una logica che contiene system home e swap
<jester-> darioromanista: non puoi fare una logica
<jester-> c'è recovery di mezzo
<matti-007_> maob: poi apri pavucontrol e smanettaci e cambia l'uscita
<darioromanista> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0xa4ed1b1a     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /de
<jester-> darioromanista: ma prova a vedere che succede
<jester-> darioromanista: usa pastebin
<darioromanista> cos e?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darioromanista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637651/
<darioromanista> ma non sai dirmi a che serve hp tools?
<jester-> darioromanista: è strano ha un sdb2 con flag boot
<darioromanista> la partizione logica si pu; fare solo alle estremit' ?
<darioromanista> cosa significa?
<jester-> darioromanista: prova a ridurre la winz e a creare partizioni
<darioromanista> senza cancellare nulla dici?
<jester-> significa che forse usa uno strano efi
<jester-> si senza cancellare
<darioromanista> no penso abbia il classico bios
<jester-> riduci e crei
<darioromanista> per quale motivo scusa? scusa se te lo chiedo ma cos= almeno cerco di capirci anche io cosa vogliamo andare a fare
<maob> vedo modulare segnale ma non esce
<jester-> se non si pou da errore e fino a che non salvi non applica
<jester-> darioromanista: hai una usb attaccata?
<matti-007_> https://www.google.it/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=hp+tools&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=VJlMUafRDYTfPZmkgIAB
<darioromanista> si sono da live usb
<giuseppe__> ciao, con i driver open radeon c'è un fastidiosissimo problema di tearing, come si risolve?
<jester-> allora è quella
<darioromanista> ok allora cosa possimo fare
<matti-007_> giuseppe http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<matti-007_> installa questi
<jester-> riduci la winz prova a creare una logica
<uait> ciao di nuovo
<matti-007_> ciao
<uait> qualcuno conosce metin2?
<maob> niente da fare non esce
<matti-007_> cos'è?
<maob> il suono
<uait> un gioco
<uait> qualcuno che conosce metin mi puo dire come farlo funzionare??
<jester-> darioromanista: prima cancelli una delle ultime 2
<matti-007_> maob hai provato tutte le uscite?
<darioromanista> oddio, sinceramente prima di cancellarle vorrei capire a cosa servano.. considera che questa macchina non ha neanche 24 ore di vita ancora
<maob> cosa intendi? io ho una sola uscita audio
<jester-> darioromanista: rirpistino è chiaro la tools non ho idea
<matti-007_> ma pavucontrol ne segna due o tre
<darioromanista> e di fatti ripristino lo so.. ma non orrei cancellare la tools che non so cosa sia su una macchina che ha meno di 24 ore
<vinci98l> @ops
<giuseppe__> mi aiutate per favore?
<darioromanista> altrimenti non [ possoibile formattare C e creare al posto di C una partizione logica?
<jester-> darioromanista: le partizioni non sono dei files e la creazione ha delle regole
<matti-007_> giuseppe http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<jester-> darioromanista: non sempre si puo fare quello che piu garba
<jester-> darioromanista: la regola per mbr è: max 4 primarie se ne servono di piu 3 e una logica dove fare delle logiche
<darioromanista> eh lo so.. purtroppo non me intendo
<jester-> ma il tutto dovrebbe essere contiguo
<darioromanista> ho capito
<enzotib> !pazienza | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> una la devi eliminare per forza
<darioromanista> quindi a questo punto, rifacendo n punto della situazione le alternative qali sarebbero?
<darioromanista> eliminare hp tools basta?
<jester-> giuseppe__: sempre mint?
<maob> non so come mai ma vedo solo un uscita su pavulcontrol
<maob> pavucontrol
<darioromanista> jester- eliminare hp tools pu; bastare?
<jester-> darioromanista: elimini riduci e ceri una logica e vedi se lo fa
<jester-> crei
<matti-007_> e nella scheda di impostazioni audio delle impostazioni di sitema
<jester-> poi rimane da vedere se il recovery parte cambiando la tabella
<matti-007_> ?
<maob> una sola
<matti-007_> con le cuffie va?
<maob> audio digitale Spdif
<maob> no
<maob> non ho nemmeno il suono iniziale all'accesso
<darioromanista> jester- ma posso risparmiarmi la recovery o bisogna formattare anche quella?
<giuseppe__> jester- no non è mint
<matti-007_> maob non cosa dirti prova in live?
<jester-> darioromanista: togli la tools riduci e vedi e ti crea la logica
<darioromanista> vabb[ adesso vedo grazie
<darioromanista> ciao
<maob> prima della formattazione funzionava
<maob> ho provato anche live non funziona
<giuseppe__> jester- perchè parli di mint?
<jester-> giuseppe__: in chat chiedevi per mint
<jester-> o era altro giuseppe
<giuseppe__> io?
<maob> in realtà ho anche reinstallato ma nulla da fare
<giuseppe__> non ero in chat. forse un caso di ominimia
<akis24> jester-:  era goamon :)
<matti-007_> magari la tua scheda audio nonè supportata o è rotta
<maob> la scheda audio dovrebbe essere integrata hd intel
<giuseppe__> jester- c'è un modo per ridurre il tearing?
<jester-> giuseppe__: uso nvidia
<jester-> ati è una lotteria
<URUS> vedere pc con la tv ? guida ?
<krabador> maob, un notebook o un desktop?
<giuseppe__> jester- con driver open pure?
<maob> notebook easy note packard bell
<jester-> giuseppe__: solo l'open funza
<giuseppe__> jester- ho l'open
<krabador> maob, hai un pastebin del comando "aplay -l " da terminale?
<giuseppe__> ma c'è un tearing fastidioso
<jester-> giuseppe__: purtroppo per tutte è perfetto anche se ha fatto buoni progressi
<jester-> non per tutte*
<maob> scusa l'ignoranza copio qui?
<matti-007_> urus: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=442972&p=4204226&hilit#p4204226
<matti-007_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> giuseppe__: non usando ati non so se c'è qualche workaround
<giuseppe__> jester- progressi non in termini di temperature ahimè
<krabador> maob, no, qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e poi incolli il link qui
<jester-> giuseppe__: per la quasi totalità delle ati non va male
<giuseppe__> capisco
<giuseppe__> jester- conosci un modo per disinstallare gnome senza perdere mate?
<jester-> giuseppe__: uso kakkade
<jester-> gnome è azzoppato
<vinci98l> jester-, :P
<giuseppe__> jester- mate è meglio, come faccio a eliminare l'ambiente grafico senza perdere dipendenze?
<jester-> non ho idea
<giuseppe__> peccato
<maob> non so usare pastebin
<krabador> maob, su pastebin, incolli nel campo il testo del comando,clicchi su paste, e incolli qui il link risultante
<maob> su poster cosa devo inserire
<maob> ?
<maob> cmq è una ALC 260
<krabador> maob, quello che vuoi, il nome del comando per esempio
<maob> ok
<maob> scusa
<krabador> maob,  di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<maob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637737/
<maob> ce l'ho fatta scusa sono fuso
<krabador> maob,  di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<maob> 12.10
<krabador> hai verificato che su alsamixer non ci siano dei mute, o volumi abbassati
<maob> si
<maob> tutto al max
<krabador> maob, sempre su pastebin, incolla il contenuto di lsmod | grep ^snd
<maob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637749/
<krabador> maob, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<krabador> maob, verifica se presente la linea "options snd-hda-intel model=BASIC" , se non c'è l'aggiungi (senza virgolette)
<krabador> salva
<krabador> riavvia e prova
<uait> ciao di nuovo
<uait> scusate, qualcuno mi sa dire quando uscira ubuntu mobile?
<krabador> uait, mai
<krabador> uait, :D
<krabador> uait, l'uscita ufficiale è prevista per ottobre
<maob> non c'è comunque l'aggiungo al fondo giusto?
<krabador> maob, si
<uait> ok
<maob> ok provo
<uait> krabador
<uait> io ho un iphone
<uait> 3g
<uait> lo potro mettere?
<krabador> uait, nel frattempo è uscita una developer preview
<krabador> uait, dipende dal device
<uait> spiegati meglio sia sul developer preview e sia sul device
<krabador> uait, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<uait> che sono? xD
<krabador> uait, su iphone non credo proprio.
<uait> ok
<uait> vado via
<uait> ciao
<maob> ninete da fare
<krabador> maob, cosa è selezionato tra le opzioni audio?
<maob> su riproduci suono tramite ho output digitale S/PDIF
<maob> mentre le cuffie lampeggiano
<mirvy> salve
<maob> intendo dire che la voce dell'uscita cuffie è intermittente non posso selezionarla
<krabador> maob, non va bene audio digitale spidif
<krabador> maob, dove lo hai attaccato?
<maob> difatti immagino
<krabador> maob, dove lo hai attaccato?
<maob> non hardware collegati
<maob> il suono dovrebbe uscire dalle casse integrate
<krabador> maob, che voci hai , a sinistra, nelle opzioni audio?
<maob> solo SPDIF
<krabador> maob, fai partire un'audio , vai su terminale, manda pacmd ls e posta il risultato su pastebin
<maob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637810/
<maob> ecco
<mirvy> salve ragazzi, ad ogni avvio del sistema mi esce la scritta: si è verificato un errore durante il mount di /proc/bus/usb. premere S x saltare il montaggio ecc.... e finche non salto il montaggio, non parte
<URUS> prova staccare tutti i dispositivi usb
<URUS> e riprova
<krabador> maob, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1065696  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1078317
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1078317 in alsa-driver "No sound on headphones or internal speakers: PB EasyNote, Realtek ALC260" [Undecided,New]
<krabador> maob, per il momento la situazione è questa.
<maob> ok
<maob> krabador
<URUS> se magna....
<maob> quindi me lo tengo così giusto?
<maob> oppure provo a installare 12.04
<maob> vero?
<maob> grazie infinite in ogni caso
<mirvy> URUS: avevo già provato
<massy> bonasera
<mirvy> sera massy
<vinci98l> ok
<pippuccio76> Salve ho lubuntu in un vecchio portatile con icone che spariscono e riappaiono e parti di pagine di firefox che non si vedono, penso sia dovuto ai driver della scheda video , qualcuno sa come installare e quali per un  nvidea fx go 5200
<vinci98l> i'm back
<pippuccio76> ps sono riuscito a installare senza cd e supporto usb ....con plbt bootmanager...
<vinci98l> mibofra, ci sei?
<URUS> pippuccio76: fai
<pippuccio76> dimmi urus....
<URUS> apt-get update                apt-get upgrade            apt-get dist-upgrade
<URUS> e poi
<URUS> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<URUS> io avevo rislto cosi dei problemmi con un pc e scheda visdeo nviada mi ero segnato questo
<URUS> spero ti posso essere utile
<vinci98l> URUS, se posso essere utile io figuriamocci tu :P
<URUS> ogn'uno fa qualche puo .;)
<URUS> penna finito di mangiare , ora la pizza,
<URUS> magna
<URUS> conoscete un software per digerire veloemente ?ahhahahh
<URUS> pippuccio76: cmq prova seguire http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/ubuntu-nvidia-driver-problemi-12.10.html
<mirvy> salve ragazzi, ad ogni avvio del sistema mi esce la scritta: si è verificato un errore durante il mount di /proc/bus/usb. premere S x saltare il montaggio ecc.... e finche non salto il montaggio, non parte
<vinci98l> cerco un software per catturare schermate del desktop su lubuntu 13.04 causa mi manca il bottone
<URUS> vinci98l: lo puoi simulare con uno script
<vinci98l> URUS,  ? che ci dovrei mettere nello script?
<URUS> vinci98l: che sappia mi, ma ora mi informo su che si puo fare e non deve essere complicato
<busy87> vinci98l alla fine ha vinto debian ù.ù
<vinci98l> URUS,  ma no non va bene lo script perchè per lanciarlo devo avere il terminale aperto :P
<vinci98l> busy87,  :P
<URUS> mirvy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468486 se sai inglese prova leggere
<vinci98l> in ubuntu uso un software preinstallato chiama schermata ma non so come si chiami il pacchetto e quindi non posso metterloi su lubunmtu
<matti-007> spetta che ti dico come si chiama
<pippuccio76> Urus: funziona con il primo metodo  grazie mille.
<vinci98l> in ubuntu uso un software preinstallato si chiama schermata ma non so come si chiami il pacchetto e quindi non posso metterloi su lubuntu
<_FabioNET_> arisalve manco da un bel po da questo canale
<URUS> vinci98l: aspetta che vado su ubuntu me interesa anhe a m
<vinci98l> URUS,  anche tu senza bottone?
<matti-007> gnome-screenshoot
<URUS> no ma per imparare
<pippuccio76> Ormai che ci sono sapete rimettere il bnottone di spegnimento su lubuntu....
<vinci98l> matti-007,  grz
<_FabioNET_> URUS è da poco ceh usi ubuntu?
<URUS> _FabioNET_: si
<vinci98l> URUS,  quanto?
<_FabioNET_> be dai ormai sta diventato più user frendly :D
<matti-007> vinci gnome-screenshot
<URUS> _FabioNET_: non ti ho capito
<_FabioNET_> se iniziavi 5 6 anni fa era molto più ostico
<vinci98l> trovato matti-007
<_FabioNET_> nel senzo più semplice non proprio come winzozz ma rende meglio
<URUS> vinci98l:  diciamo che è da tanto ma lo usavo per usare dei programmi e basta ma ora voglio imparare perche voglio abbandonare windwos
<_FabioNET_> URUS yeeeaaahh
<vinci98l> diciamo che per trattare di questo bisognerebbe andare in chat :P
<matti-007> mi potreste dire porta e ip di un proxy svizzero o in alternativo come connettersi con tor ad un nodo svizzero?
<matti-007> ?
<vinci98l> matti-007,  non esiste un software alternativo? sembra non funzionare su lubuntu...
<_FabioNET_> basterebbe scegliere il server svizzero disponibile
<_FabioNET_> server utente condivisore
<matti-007> sei sicuro di aver installato tutte le dipendenze dai: sudo apt-get install -f
<matti-007> mi potreste dire porta e ip di un proxy svizzero o in alternativo come connettersi con tor ad un nodo svizzero?
<vinci98l> trovato
<matti-007> trovato cosa?
<vinci98l> un altro...
<matti-007> nome?
<URUS> vinci98l: hai risolto con screenshot ? io si
<matti-007> il lubuntu ha GROSSI problemi :-) lol
<vinci98l> ksnapshot
<vinci98l> matti-007,  questa era specifica per unity :P
<vinci98l> -gnome
<URUS> ho creato un lanciatore con il comando gnome-screenshoot come ha detto matti
<matti-007> avrebbe dovuto installare tutte le dipendenze in automatico
<vinci98l> matti-007,  non credo ci siano dipendenze incomplete
<matti-007> aloora qual'è il prob?
<vinci98l> non si apre...
<vinci98l> mi da...
<matti-007> ?
<vinci98l> ** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11.
<matti-007> sarà perchè in via sviluppo
<vinci98l> ma le schhermate le fa :P
<vinci98l> me le mette in immagini
<URUS> Menu/Graphics/Grab screenshot
<matti-007> prova a dare gnome-screenshot --interactive
<vinci98l> *col terminale di mezzo ... ma subuntu può fare esegui e resto senza terminale ... problema risolto
<matti-007> hai dato il comando
<matti-007> ?
<vinci98l> asp
<vinci98l> wow
<matti-007> ?
<vinci98l> fatto
<matti-007> si è aperto?
<vinci98l> ...ok perfetto
<vinci98l> si
<vinci98l>  e perfettamente
<matti-007> resta di stucco... un barbatrucco...
<vinci98l> :P
<vinci98l> matti-007,  hai fatto il man?
<matti-007> man?
<URUS> cos'è man ?
<vinci98l> man comando
<URUS> matti-007: ti sei fatto un uomo ?
<vinci98l> e comunque come l'hai tirato fuori --interactive?
<matti-007> basta che vai /usr/share/applications ci sono tutte le icone dei programmi e vai sulle loro proprietà e c'è il comando che viene dato quando ci clicchi
<matti-007> non ho usato man
<matti-007> mi dite quella roba di tor e dei proxy?
<vinci98l> matti-007,  sapendolo te lo dico ma non ho nemmeno l'idea di cosa sia il tor
<it-39> buonasera a tutti
<drox> Salve io ho un S3 e quando lo collego al pc tramite usb mi viene riconosciuto ma non posso navigare tra le sue cartelle
<drox> devo installare MTP come ho letto in rete?
<enzotib> drox: hai impostato come storage usb e non come kies?
<kim___> eliminare dal pc file audio, video, e picture, puo migliorare le prestazioni?
<drox> enzotib:  mmmm non so
<drox> sto smanettando nei menu ma non trovo :D
<kim___> eliminare dal pc file audio, video, e picture, puo migliorare le prestazioni?
<kim___> ma non c'è nessuno?
<drox> enzotib: sono in opzioni sviluppo ho attivato il debug, ma non ho nessuna applicazine da cliccare
<drox> e la cosa di kies o massastorage non la trovo!!! enzotib
<enzotib> drox: spe
<enzotib> kim___: no, non serve
<drox> kim___:  Diciamo che anche si avendo una gestione dei file migliore, ma è così minimale che non te ne accorci
<drox> salvo che non le carichi sempre e le lasci caricare continuamente al pc kim___
<drox> enzotib:  in che senso non serve o meglio cosa?
<enzotib> drox: io ho un modello più vecchio, mi risulta in Impostazioni->Wireless e Rete->Impostazioni USB
<enzotib> drox: parlavo con kim___
<kim___> ma se la memoria e vuota non diventa più veloce il pc?
<enzotib> kim___: non confondere la memoria ram con la memoria di massa (cioè il disco)
<kim___> entotib puoi spiegarmi velocemente la memoria ram e quella di massa?
<drox> enzotib: allora impostato il debug, che come nel vecchio cambiare impostazioni alla usb e quindi dovrebbe diventare una massastorage, ma invecve nulla
<drox> adesso provo a spegnere e riaccendere il cell vediamo cosa succede
<kim___> vorrei rimuovere le applicazioni d'avvio inutili chi mi aiuta?
<drox> la cosa strana è che vedo tutte le cartelle del cell ma non riesco ad accedere alla sd!!!
<Dix78> kim___, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<kim___> lts 10.04
<Dix78> kim___, Sistema → Preferenze → Applicazioni d'avvio
<kim___>  mi invi imagebin cosi ti faccio vedere dix
<Dix78> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kim___> ti faccio vedere una cosa se noti anomalie
<kim___> http://imagebin.org/251313 noti programmi di troppo?
<kim___> o robe inutili?
<Dix78> direi di no... sono cose utili
<kim___> http://imagebin.org/251315 e in questa parte?
<kim___> tipo evolution cose? quello delle email io uso msn
<Dix78> kim___, che vuol dire che usi msn? che leggi le mail dal browser?
<kim___> no mi sono espresso male programmi di email io uso amsn evolution non lo uso propio
<Dix78> se vuoi velocizzare l'avvio non ti cambierà niente eliminare evolution.
<kim___> e cosa posso eliminare o fare?
<Dix78> kim___, fai la pulizia del sistema periodicamente?
<kim___> no
<Dix78> allora da uno sguardo a questa guida che ti indica come fare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<enzotib> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Dix78> grazie enzotib :D
<drox> risolto usando airdroid
<kim___> quindi posso rimuovere agente di chiave ssh?
<Dix78> kim___, da questo comando da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<Dix78> e dimmi se esce qualche risultato
<kim___> fatto vuoi vedere il risultato con pastebin?
<Dix78> si
<kim___> mi mandi pastebin
<kim___> please
<Dix78> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tipo> Buonasera
<kim___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638366/ dix ha rimosso sta roba qui?
<Tipo> Avrei un problemino con un mini pc sapphire
<Dix78> kim___, ora da questo comando per rimuovere tutto: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Tipo> in pratica quando faccio partire film in hd (1080) va a scatti, vlc porta la cpu ad oltre 120-150 %.... ho installato i driver nvidia, tutti codec ma il problema sussiste, forse il minipc che non ce la fa ?
<kim___> era roba inutile?
<_FabioNET_> Tipo molto probabile o forse più la scheda video che va sotto sforzo
<Dix78> si kim___ puoi rimuoverli
<Tipo> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [ION] (rev a2)
<_FabioNET_> bisogna vedere nelle opzioni della scheda video se non si può attivare qualceh accelerazione
<Tipo> vorrei essere sicuro, per lo meno ci metto una pietra su e non ci penso piu'
<kim___> ora devo fare altro per migliorare la prestazioni dell'avvio?
<Dix78> kim___, hai dato il secondo comando che ti ho inviato?
<kim___> si si
<jester-> Tipo: che driver hai messo
<Dix78> kim___, ora dai: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: opzioni ? dove ?
<Tipo> jester-: driver proprietari, gli ultimi stabili
<jester-> Tipo: nvdia-current da repo ?
<kim___> dato e fatto
<Tipo> jester-: si
<jester-> Tipo: che pc è
<Dix78> kim___, ora il pc è "pulito" e visto che non ci sono programmi inutili all'avvio dovrebbe essere più veloce
<Tipo> minipc sapphire, aspetta che ti linko sul sito ufficiale
<_FabioNET_> Tipo dicevo in generale se hai il pannello di contrololo della scehda video potrebbe essere necessario attivare l'accelerazione hardware
<kim___> ok dix grazie, ma esistono programmi di ubuntu per farlo diventare un fulmine?
<jester-> Tipo: il current dovrebbe andare bene cosa ti va a scatti
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: ok, vado a provare
<Dix78> kim___, quanta ram hai a disposizione?
<_FabioNET_> anceh se questo si può attivare nel pannello "aspetto" per l'impostazioni di temi
<Tipo> jester-: mi va a scatti ogni video sopra i 720 dpi, in pratica l'hd
<jester-> Tipo: con i flash?
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: ho tolto anche lo sfondo, schermata verde...
<kim___> c'è un comando per vedere la ram? perchè non lo so
<Tipo> jester-: flash non ho provato... non credo di averne scaricati
<jester-> kim___: free -m
<jester-> Tipo: per flash si intende tipo video youtube
<Tipo> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=1088&lid=2
<Tipo> jester-: provo subito
<kim___> dix http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638392/ ci capisci qualcosa?
<Dix78> si kim___ ma ubuntu è pesante per il tuo sistema, se vuoi un pc molto veloce dovresti optare per altre derivate
<_FabioNET_> Tipo hai notato se attivandola hai notato un miglioramento?
<Tipo> jester-: _FabioNET_  non e' un mostro di pc, mi rendo conto, ma contavo di usarlo come postazione multimediale accanto alla tv, oltretutto ha l'uscita hdmi, quindi ho pensato supportasse tutto
<jester-> kim___: hai un giga di ram
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: no, se c'e' stato un miglioramento si parla di poco poco
<_FabioNET_> Tipo ma che caratteristice ha il tuo pc? scheda video e processore?
<jester-> Tipo: non è mostro ma non dovrebbe andare a scatti. lo faceva anche col driver open?
<kim___> ma used 963?? vuol dire che la uso tutta?? come e possibile?
<_FabioNET_> Tipo ti posso aiutare almeno sul fattore hardware
<jester-> kim___: yess
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=1088&lid=2
<Dix78> kim___, si
<jester-> kim___: cpu?
<kim___> e per questo che va un pò lento? cpu? cosa intendi?
<jester-> kim___: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kim___> ok
<Tipo> jester-: si driver open solita cosa, per questo ho avuto il dubbio che non ce la potesse fare la scheda video....pero' mi domando perche' la cpu va a 140%
<jester-> Tipo: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> Tipo: cpu a 140 gradi?
<kim___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638402/
<Tipo> jester-: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [ION] (rev a2)
<jester-> kim___: hai tipo una 500
<Tipo> jester-: scusa, 140 % su "top"
<_FabioNET_> Tipo no non dovrebbe proprio andare a scatti ma secondo me manca proprio l'accellerazione garantita dal driver della scheda video
<kim___> ma possibile sfruttare tutta quella ram? sn solo su internet in questo momento
<jester-> Tipo: 140% addirittura quale processo la impegna
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: provero' con le opzioni, ho settato al meglio anche vlc
<kim___> puo esserci qualche problema? che mi fà andar piano il pc
<Tipo> jester-: vlc, al momento che riproduce
<jester-> kim___: il pc è scarso se hai segato processi e palle varie e ancora è lento il problema è l'hw
<Tipo> jester-: e piu' ci sono immagini movimentate, piu' soffre
<Dix78> kim___, è il sistema operativo che è pesante per quella macchina
<jester-> Tipo: con totem?
<_FabioNET_> Tipo poi dipende come li fa gli scatti magari prova ad usare anche altri programmi rispetto a vlc anche se vlc con i film hd non è il massimissimo
<jester-> kim___: è una macchina da lubuntu
<Tipo> jester-: lo installo e provo
<jester-> Tipo: ma usi unity ?
<Tipo> _FabioNET_: ho sempre pensato che vlc fosse il top, ma provo a cambiare
<kim___> lts 10.04 tuti mi parlano che e un pò vecchiotto ma cmq molto affidabile
<Tipo> jester-: vengo da debian, non so, ho installato la 12.10 di ubuntu
<kim___> quindi quale dovrei usare?
<_FabioNET_> Tipo per me si per gli hd mi gira alla perfezione ma su alcuni pc gli scatti sono leggeri
<Dix78> si kim___ ma il supporto per la 10.04 sta per scadere (ottobre) quindi ti consiglio di aggiornare alla 12.10 e usare lubuntu o xubuntu
<jester-> Tipo: allora totem c'è di serie ma installa gnome-session-fallback, eci e rientra con gnome classic no effetti e prova
<HoldenC> Tipo, prova anche mplayer, anche se temo che la cpu che hai non e' abbastanza veloce da decodificare in tempo reale un video 1080p. Visto che hai una nvidia puoi sempre provare vdpau, credo
<kim___> dix ma come faccio devo cancellare tutto e installare un sistema operativo nuovo?
<Tipo> jester-: ok , datemi 5 minuti :)
<Tipo> HoldenC: installo anche mplayer :)
<jester-> se senza effetti scatta ancora è la cpu
<_FabioNET_> alle volte potrebbe essere il contrario se ubuntu è attivato di default con gli effetti delle finestre potrebbe appesantire la scehda grafica quindi io sulla mia l'ho disattivato ciò lasciato l'accellerazione e i film girano più fluidi
<Dix78> si kim___ è la cosa migliore anche perchè il tuo pc non regge bene le evrsioni successive
<Dix78> versioni
<HoldenC> Tipo, ok, quando hai fatto posta il risultato di: mplayer <video_file>
<Tipo> ok
<kim___> quindi lubuntu o xubuntu?
<Dix78> kim___, reggi bene xubuntu.. guardati bene gli ambienti desktop e decidi
<kim___> ma perchè lubuntu e brutto?
<Dix78> kim___, no ed molto leggero
<kim___> e quale più leggero tra lubuntu e xubuntu?
<Dix78> kim___, lubuntu
<kim___> ma puo fare tutte le cose normali che fà un qualsiasi sistema operativo ho a difetti?
<Dix78> kim___, non ha difetti. è solo studiato per macchine poco potenti ma è perfetto e puoi farci tutto quello che fai in ubuntu
<Dix78> kim___, ecco la presentazione di lubuntu http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<kim___> esiste un comando da terminale che mi cancella il mio sistema operativo e mi installa lubuntu 12.10?
<Dix78> kim___, no. ti conviene fare un'installazione da zero
<kim___> lo voglio mettere come faccio si puo da terminale?
<Tipo> HoldenC: jester-  9310 sapphire  20   0  499m 149m  40m R 161.7  7.4   1:58.55 totem
<Tipo> pero' devo dire che sta andando bene!
<kim___> cacchio non mi ricordo più come si fà, devo scaricarlo su una chiavetta?
<Dix78> se vuoi provarlo con la 10.04 che hai ora basta che dai da terminale sudo apt-get install lxde (ma resti sempre con la tua versioen 10.04
<kim___> e poi lanciarlo dal boot?
<jester-> Tipo: sei da gnome no effetti?
<jester-> !usb | kim___
<ubot-it> kim___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Tipo> jester-: no, perche' sto installando il flash e mplayer, ed ho fatto un tentativo cosi', oltretutto sono collegato in vnc
<jester-> Tipo: collegato in vnc?
<Tipo> jester-: ma sta andando veramente bene!, cieco io da considerare vlc il migliore....
<jester-> Tipo: va che è vnc il problema
<Tipo> jester-: desktop remoto, si porta via un po' di cpu quando sono collegato e tanta banda
<jester-> se provi diretto da pc va come un treno
<kim___> ma posso fare un backup dei miei driver tipo wireless etc etc?
<Tipo> jester-: no no esco tutte le volte e controllo da shell remota
<jester-> Tipo: allora è regolare la cosa
<Dix78> kim___, quei driver dovrebbe riconoscerli automaticamente
<jester-> il pc gia non è un mostro, c'è di mezzo il net
<Tipo> jester-: si mi sa di si, non capisco perche' non ho pensato a cambiare vlc...
<kim___> dix perchè quando avevo installato questo ho avuto un casino di problemi cn i wireless
<kim___> wifi
<jester-> Tipo: piu il net che il pc che non è poi cosi scarso
<Dix78> kim___, allora prova lubuntu da live e vedi se riconosce i driver
<Tipo> jester-: no :) anche perche' se mi dai un pc con uscita hd, deve gestire l'hd
<Tipo> eh
<kim___> ok allora riassumo ditemi se e tutto ok però
<jester-> Tipo: infatti con vmc dimezzo la cou va altre il 100% e mancano risosrse
<Tipo> jester-: si e' pesantino... in genere ho amule,vnc e qualche altra cazzatella, ma se vedo video a qualita' normale non ho problemi
<kim___> scarico lubuntu 12.10 dal sito- lo metto su una chiavetta usb-creo il disco d'avvio dal creatore dischi di avvio - spengo il pc e riavviandolo fà tutto in automatico?
<jester-> kim___: devo solo fare il oot da usb
<jester-> boot
<Dix78> kim___, devi selezionare l'avvio da pendrive
<kim___> e il cratore disco di avvio? no?
<Dix78> si kim___ ma quando riavvii devi dire al pc che deve leggere la pennetta come primo disco
<kim___> a si lo faccio dal boot questo ok, e lubuntu 12.10 mi dici dove scaricarlo?
<Tipo> jester-: sai che dopo 10 secondi di video mi sparisce l'audio ?
<jester-> Tipo: con vnc di mezzo
<Dix78> kim___, da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<Tipo> jester-: no spento
<jester-> Tipo: prova da gnome
<kim___> ma 32 bit o 64?
<Dix78> kim___, 32
<Tipo> jester-: abbi pazienza, ho il login automatico, come posso fare ?
<jester-> 32
<Drizamanuber> ciao cerco i codec per ffmpeg per modificare gli mp4 in avi
<jester-> Tipo: termina sessione
<Tipo> OK
<kim___> scusate ma 64 perchè?
<Drizamanuber> avevo trovato un link, ma adesso non riesco a trovarlo
<Dix78> kim___, la 64 non va bene per il tuo pc... devi mettere la 32
<jester-> kim___: 64 presuppone una cpu che lo supporti
<kim___> ok ma 694 mega e tantissimo! questo e il più leggero?
<URUS>  694mb è tanto ?:)
<jester-> kim___: metti small linux
<jester-> ma va è tanto per trollare
<URUS> metti kolibri os ahahhaha 1.4 mb
<kim___> small linux??? questa mi e nuova cos'è?
<jester-> lo dice la parola
<Tipo> kim___: pc lento e vecchio? prova gentoo, compili anche le immagini, ma e' una bomba (dopo qusi 24 di compilazione) :)
<jester-> ci vuole una settimana con quel pc
<Tipo> :) io ricordo il mio primo gentoo ha compilato senza esagerare 18-20 ore.. ma era veramente una bomba dopo
<kim___> ahhah sto andando a massa ma cosa sono sti gento small linux?
<jester-> o metti il buon xp
<URUS> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_it.html
<Dix78> kim___, non ascoltarli stanno scherzando... scarica lubuntu che ti troverai benissimo
<kim___> ahahah jester stai facendo pubblicità alla windows!!!
<jester-> col tuo pc non c'è tanto da scegliere
<URUS> jester-: xp di buono non ha niente
<Dix78> secondo me regge anche xfce...
<kim___> xfce e ancora più leggero?
<Dix78> no kim___  è piu pesante di lubuntu
<kim___> io voglio la massima velocita e prestazione
<Dix78> allora se vuoi restare su *buntu devi mettere lubuntu :)
<kim___> sarò un maniaco ma sono ossessionato da questa cosa
<URUS> kim___: ma non puoi installare UBUNTU E BASTA ?
<Tipo> jester-: se cancello compiz tolgo anche ubuntu-desktop per forza ?
<Dix78> URUS, è troppo pesante per il suo pc
<URUS> Dix78:  ma che pc usa ?
<jester-> kim___: se hai una 500 avrai prestazioni per una 500
<kim___> asus eee pc 1001ha
<Dix78> URUS, ha solo 1G di ram
<URUS> Dix78: capito
<jester-> e cpu atom 1.6
<kim___> se smonto il pc e gli cambio la ram?
<jester-> si lamenta che l'avvio impiega appena 30 40 secondi
<kim___> non si possono aggiungere hai portatili??
<URUS> Dix78:  ma io avevo installato small linux su un  assus ee pc
<jester-> kim___: basta comprarla
<kim___> ne ho un pò a casa di vecchi portatili demoliti
<Dix78> jester-, poi gli fai cambiare anche il processore? :D
<URUS> puppy?
<jester-> butti il banco da 1 e ne metti uno da 2
<jester-> Dix78: per il motore non c'è rimedio
<jester-> come va un po in salita si siede
<URUS> io ho un samsung n220 con 1 gb di ram e ho meso ubuntu 12.10
<URUS> e funziona bene
<Dix78> kim___, secondo me non ne vale la pena... basta che metti lubuntu che è veloce ;)
<kim___> ok vada per lubuntu
<Drizamanuber> comando da terminale per capire se il pc è 64 bit
<Drizamanuber> ?
<jester-> aspetta che esca la 13.04 che pare essere piu lesta coi netbook
<kim___> scarico da torrent o standard
<Dix78> col fisso è spettacolare jester- :P
<jester-> Drizamanuber: getconf LONG_BIT
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grazie
<Dix78> kim___, vai con torrenti che fai prima
<jester-> Dix78: la sto usando
<URUS> Drizamanuber: uname -i
<kim___> ok per il backup dei dati come faccio?
<jester-> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<it-39> notte a tutti
<URUS> it-39: notte
<Dix78> jester-, per curiosità ..hanno risolto con skype? a me non funziona ancora
<Drizamanuber> notte
<jester-> Dix78: da repo con kde a me funza
<Francesco_> Ciao a tutti!
<jester-> Dix78: metti quello da repo e cancella la .skype
<Dix78> jester-, sto già provando
<jester-> Dix78: se non da repo devi purgare prima il vecchio
<Tipo> signore, e' stato un piacere, grazie di tutto, buonanotte :)
<leosacc> sera
<Dix78> jester-, ma usi i repo della 12.04? non vuole sentir ragioni il mio skype
<jester-> Dix78: i suoi ma devi abilitare i partners
<Dix78> sono abilitati ...
<jester-> purgalo e reinstalla e prima di aprire cancella la .Skype
<Dix78> s
<Dix78> jester-, dammi la mano e guidami in quest'ardua impresa... oppure linkami una guida
<Dix78> la cartella .skype non viene generata
<jester-> Dix78: servono anche i repo extra vedo
<jester-> Dix78: abilitati gli extra: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge skype
<jester-> sudo apt-get install skype
<Dix78> jester-,  è quello che ho fatto ...
<jester-> Dix78: rm .Skype
<jester-> Dix78: rm -r .Skype
<Dix78> la cartella non esiste...
<jester-> Dix78: unity?
<Dix78> si
<jester-> se lo hai lanciato esiste
<Dix78> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".skype": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> controlla con nautilus
<jester-> S maiscola
<Dix78> stessa risposta
<jester-> Dix78: rm -r .Skype
<Dix78> stessa cosa...
<Dix78> oppure sbaglio i repo ?
<jester-> skype nel terminale che fa
<jester-> Dix78: ma è installato o no
<Dix78> si
<jester-> Dix78: li hai abilitati i repo extra e parteners?
<Dix78> nella dash lo trova
<jester-> ma non la apre?
<Dix78> si jester- ho abilitato tutti i partners
<jester-> anche extra che sta li entro
<Dix78> esatto clicco l'icona ma non si avvia
<jester-> sorgenti software a abilita
<Dix78> extra non c'è... ho solo indipendenti e partners
<jester-> si è indipendente sudo apt-get install skype
<ingen> hallllooo!!!!
<URUS> ingen: ciao
<ingen> ciaooooo
<URUS> ma ciaoooooooooooooooo
<ingen> mi si è suicidato nautilus
<URUS> ??????
<ingen> o meglio èsparito il desktop, non nautilus del tutto xchè le barre sopra e sotto al desk ci sono ancora
<ingen> ho provato a rilanciarlo da terminale root e mi ha risposto questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638651/
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-23
<ingen> senza tornare a "root@Ingen:/home/anna# "
<URUS> puoi collegarti ad internet ?
<ingen> si lo sto facendo ...:)
<URUS> ma cos'è che ti sparito ?
<ingen> è solo che adesso il desk è come quello nuovo, come se avessi appena installato U
<URUS> -.- cos'hai fatto ?
<ingen> stavo guardando una cartella contenente di file class ho cercato di lanciarne uno, e mi ha etto di scegliere un'applicazione ho clikato su chiudi ed è sparito tutto poi sono tornate le barre, quando ho lanciato nautilus da terminale si è aperta una finestra di home dello stesso ma il terminale ha risposto quello che ho linkato prima
<ingen> era una cartella .jar forse non è da scompattare ma qualcosa da compilare?
<ingen> .jar, era da rendere eseguibile questa è risolta
<ingen> no news?
<a7x> meglio domani magari
<leosacc> notte ragazzi
<ingen> URUS  ma allora eri solo curioso? :)
<ingen> ciao000!!!!! krabador
<krabador> ingen, wei
<krabador> ingen, buone le temperature?
<ingen>  le temperature ora sono ok - giorno nuovo menata nuova!!!! :)
<krabador> ingen, guarda che non la usano la frusta i pc.
<krabador> ingen, è inutile che cerchi anche per linux
<ingen> krabador:  nooo oggi una cazzatina non sono arrabbiata, riesci a leggere i post di prima che entrassi?
<krabador> beh, no
<krabador> sei sempre stata qui?
<krabador> riavvio
<ingen> krabador:  no un'oretta ma non mi risponde nessuno a parte ursus che era solo curioso, ma senza soluzioni
<krabador> ingen, eh...
<ingen> senti pti posto quello che ho scritto prima che non  ho voglia di riscriverlo
<krabador> ingen,  cosa hai fatto esplodere....
<krabador> non si fa cosi'...
<ingen> arrivo
<krabador> non puoi dare la colpa al software quando ti metti a dare fendenti di cacciavite a ripetizione sui poveri componenti
<ingen> ma nun lo faccio mica, io lo tratto bene il pc lo coccolo lo spolvero ecc,... ma se lui si comporta male....
<krabador> dopo averli immersi in 5 litri di chanel n°5 scaduto, a cui hai attaccato la corrente.-
<ingen> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638848/
<ingen> krabador:  noo lo chanel scaduto lo uso sul gatto
<krabador> che si scaglia sul pc, con l'elmetto d'alluminio...
<krabador> non si lanciano i .class
<ingen> adesso lo so :/
<krabador> hai fatto casini con "apri come"?
<krabador> non si lanciano nel senso che non è possibile farlo
<ingen> non credo adesso uel programma si apre e funziona bene
<ingen> sissi ho lanciato il .jar he li contiene
<krabador> ingen, non si lanciano i class.
<krabador> è inutile che approcci "ci sono riuscuta"
<ingen> il problema è il desktop...99% se riavvio U dovrebbe andare a posto
<krabador> non hai ancora riavviato?
<ingen> volevo ripristinarlo, vedere se si riusciva a correggere l'errore, per capire meglio come funziona il sistema
<krabador> ingen, diverse cose non si possono fare "a caldo"
<krabador> ti conviene, ctrl alt f1
<ingen> krabador:  è un po come se usasse il desk dell'utente user
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> sudo su
<krabador> service lightdm stop
<ingen> krabador: non posso F1 non funziona
<krabador> service lightdm start
<krabador> il tasto fisico?
<krabador> il tasto fisico?
<ingen> krabador: sì tutti gli F dispari e Esc
<krabador> scusami, lo chanel n°5 non lo usi sul gatto
<krabador> ma sulla tastiera
<krabador> allora ctrl alt f2
<krabador> va bene uguale
<ingen> krabador: ok ...perkè sudo su, è diverso da sudo e basta?
<krabador> ingen, ...
<ingen> krabador: ?
<krabador> ingen, con sudo su, entri in root, e tutto quello che fai lo fai con i diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> non devi startelo a scrivere ogni volta che inserisci un comando che necessita dei diritti di amministrazione
<ingen> krabador:  anche con sudo, o no?
<Dix78> buonasera
<krabador> si, ma sudo
<krabador> diventa
<krabador> sudo questo, sudo quest'altro
<krabador> e via dicendo
<ingen> Dix78: holaaa :)
<Dix78> problemi di sudorazione krabador ?
<krabador> se devi mandare piu' comandi come root
<krabador> in quel modo eviti
<ingen> Dix78:  sono entrata appena sei uscito prima :)
<krabador> per tornare poi utente, su utente
<ingen> krabador: ma se apro il teeminale root è la stessa cosa che sudo su allora
<krabador> ingen, io non lo so come apri le cose
<ingen> dipende da cosa devo fare a volte uso il terminale normale a volte quello root
<krabador> ingen, che os stai usando?
<Dix78> l'os è ubuntu :D
<ingen> Dix78: no il problema è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638848/
<ingen> krabador:  11.10 oneiric con gnome
<Dix78> ingen, ma che gli fa a questo povero pc
<Dix78> fai*
<ingen> Dix78:  è quello cha fa lui a me ... io premo tasti e basta :O
<krabador> ingen, sai com'è.... usando ubuntu di base, aprendo un terminale, al 100% lo si è aperti da utente.
<ingen> quello che ho descritto prima l'ho fatto da root
<Dix78> ingen, tra quanto cambi versione?
<krabador> ingen, e quello che ti ho indicato di fare, è standard per chi apre un terminale da ubunut, ma scusami se te lo ricordo, da ctrl alt f1, (f1 che normalmente funziona)
<ingen> il problema è che devo sempre rimuovere unity che litiga con la scheda grafica
<Dix78> ingen, metti xubuntu o lubuntu
<ingen> F1 non và
<ingen> Dix78: proverò ma mi mantiene i programmi che ho o devo reinstallarli?
<Dix78> io sono per formattare ingen ... è preferibile piuttosto che fare avanzamenti di versione
<Dix78> ingen, hai programmi che non si riescono a reperire facilmente?
<ingen> tornata
<Dix78> ciao ingen :)
<ingen> Dix78: nonon quasi tutti da usc
<ingen> è che ho fatto ctrl alt F2 come ha detto krabador e mi ha aperto il terminale a schermo intero
<ingen> e siccome non mi ero scritta i comandi da dare dopo ho dovuto riavviare
<Dix78> devi aprire il terminale con la tastiera?
<ingen> lo avevo fatto ma lui mi ha detto di usare la combinazione tasti ma senza dirmi cosa succedeva :)
<ingen> va bhe ormai è a posto
<Dix78> ctrl+alt+t
<krabador> ingen, dovendo farti chiudere il dm, non potevi farlo dal terminale
<krabador> dal terminale normale
<ingen> Dix78:  mum mi fido più ...prima dimmi che succede
<Dix78> ingen, si apre il terminale
<ingen> krabador:  si ma non mi hai detto che spariva tutto
<ingen> Dix78: thx ottima scorciatoia :)
<krabador> ingen, hai sindacato su "sudo su ... meglio il terminale root" non sembravi piu' molto interessata.
<ingen> ma no era solo per sapre, xchè sudo su on lo conoscevo
<Dix78> ingen, ora che hai il terminale aperto.. cosa devi fare? sistemare nautilus?
<ingen> no riavviando è andato a posto, l'ho detto appena tornata :)
<Dix78> scusa ma stavo cercando info per avanzare di versione dalla 11.10 alla 12.04 :P
<ingen> Dix78: devi  avanzare ache tu?
<Dix78> io no... lo cercavo per te :D io ho la 13.04 :P
<ingen> Dix78: huuuuu grazie
<krabador> ingen, fatti un bel backup di cose importanti, e reinstalla un sistema nuovo, gli avanzamenti di versione canonical non sono perfetti
<Dix78> quoto krabador
<krabador> alcune cose rimangono come sono, alcune cose danno problemi
<ingen> la home è già separata, o può non bastare, c'è alto da salvare ..tipo impostazioni varie
<krabador> audio che sparisce, driver video che esplode
<krabador> è un terno a lotto
<krabador> che non ti conviene giocare
<ingen> il driver video è già una ciofeca usa modalità di ripiego
<ingen> o qualcosa di simile
<krabador> sono solo esempi
<Dix78> ingen, driver e compatibilità hardware sono migliorati dalla 11.10...
<ingen> non ci spero molto ho una scheda sys, il produttore non li fa più da anni, ha cambiato completamente genere
<Dix78> vabè comunque non può andare peggio di ora hahahah
<ingen> bhe si quello no ...:) ma non prendetemi in  giro
<ingen> ho un olibook telekom retail
<Dix78> non ti stavo prendendo in giro..era una constatazione
<ingen> è come andare in autostrada con un carro tirato dai buoi
<Dix78> lo sai il modello del pc?
<ingen> così al volo no perché
<krabador> http://www.olivetti.it/Tool/Product/Panoramica/view_html?id_item=1538&idp=47 questo non sembra male...
<Dix78> stavo guardando proprio quello
<ingen> ok ci guardo, hai visto la mia nuova firma?
<Dix78> quella sul forum?
<ingen> si, comunque era proprio quello il pc l'hai beccato subito
<Dix78> ingen, hai 4G di ram e grafia nvidia GT630?
<Dix78> grafica*
<ingen> no il modello più vecchi con grafica sys apertura agp 128MB 2GB ram
<ingen> processore duel 2GB
<ingen> *dual
<ingen> *dualcore
<krabador> ingen, beh, dai ci sono macchine peggiori con prestazioni di rispetto
<krabador> con winxp / xubuntu lubuntu puppy ....
<ingen> quello che mi manca tanto è la schea grafica , come ti dissi mi piace max3D e unity, che non credo cntri con quello di U
<ingen> volevo provare unreal ma non me lo fa nemmeno installare
<krabador> eh... unreal...
<Dix78> si rifiuta?
<krabador> vai di win se ti vuoi cimentare a giocare
<krabador> il gaming ul linux è un'altro terno a lotto.
<ingen> mi die scheda grafica troppo scarsa
<krabador> ingen, quale dei vari unreal?
<ingen> si si quelle cose le uso su win
<ingen> krabador: l'ultimo...dovrei provare quelli più vecchi, forse girano
<krabador> ingen,eeeeehhh ... l'ultimo...
<Dix78> ingen, con wine o vbox?
<krabador> ingen, unreal turnament, sicuramente va
<ingen> almeno per imparare le basi poi sapendo fare le cose...
<ingen> nono su win
<ingen> krabador:  non volevo giocare volevo usare il programma per fare i giochi
<krabador> l'editor dei livelli?
<krabador> o software di rendering ?
<Dix78> parla di rendering
<ingen> termini sbagliati scusate http://www.unrealengine.com/
<krabador> sisi, ingen... lascialo stare 'sto notebook.
<Dix78> devi usare un fisso con una scheda buona per fare questi lavori
<ingen> heee.... potessi lo camierei al volo
<krabador> se tu vuoi cimentare un minimo decentemente, fisso e scheda devente
<krabador> come dice Dix78
<ingen> lo so ma quando ho preso questo avevo anche poco spazio in casa
<Dix78> ultimamente poi i programmi di grafica lavorano molto sulla scheda video e poco sulla ram (vedi la master collection cs6 di adobe)
<krabador> ormai, escluso monitor, con 300€ prendi già una cosa di tutto rispetto per iniziare a lavorare
<krabador> ma scheda video, ram, e velocità hd (ssd , o hd in raid) li senti quando usi questo tipo di software.
<ingen> si, avessi avuto un po di pazienza invece di prendere questo bidone....speriamo che non mi ascolti o s'offende
<krabador> quasi piu' della cpu
<ingen> afk
<krabador> ingen, nono, a bassa voce.
<krabador> Dix78 non ha sentito niente
<Dix78> si krabador ma i motori di questi programmi ormai girano quasi totalmente sulla vga e meno sulla ram rispetto a prima
<Dix78> prima massacravano la ram ora sono + leggeri ;)
<krabador> certo, per il real time, ma nel maneggiare i vari lavori, la ram di sistema serve sempre
<krabador> anche se non servono piu' infatti, quantitatifi esorbitanti
<ingen> tornata
<Dix78> una mia amica fa photomerge e lavora su una macchina con 32G
<krabador> hehheheh, si il video editing ne beneficia molto
<ingen> si ma quello non usa gi shader
<ingen> io faccio un'arancia e non vedo la butteratura, sembra una palla da bilgliardo
<Dix78> ingen, dedicati al php e lascia stare la grafica :P
<krabador> quantomeno non con questa macchina
<ingen> il problema mio è la scheda grafica per fare le cose se poi la ram ci impiega due ore a fare il rendering io faccio anche altro
<krabador> a meno che tu non voglia lavorare con qualche motore di una decina di anni fa
<krabador> ma anche 12
<ingen> avevo iniziato pr fare dei giochini per mio nipote
<ingen> e ci ho preso gusto
<Dix78> io ne ho fatti alcuni in actionscript ma erano per una bambina di 3 anni... e ora li ho persi tutti col crash dell' HD esterno
<krabador> peccato
<Dix78> sono ancora lontano dal 3D :D
<Dix78> krabador, erano delle prove fatte su flash..erano carini e li ho usati :P
<ingen>  veroooo peccatoo!!! ù
<ingen> ho provato qualcosa in flash ma non mi ha presa molto
<ingen> pero in giro ci sono dei bellissimi phisics
<krabador> ingen, comunque i vecchi motori possono dare soddisfazione, tipo quake2, di cui la id ha pubblicato i sorgenti
<krabador> ti ci puoi divertire, senza una potenza spropositata
<ingen> si ma ha una grafica pietosa anche se mi piaceva giocarci
<krabador> pietosa...
<ingen> anche doom o blood
<krabador> lo sai di che anno è?
<Dix78> domanda seria: qualcuno ha i repo ufficiali per skype? non riescoo a farlo girare sulla 13.04
<ingen> 88?
<krabador> Dix78, usa il 12.04 multiarch dal sito ufficiale
<ingen> a me skype da problemi audio
<krabador> ingen, no piu' recente
<Dix78> krabador, non va... si installa ma quando clicco l'icona dalla dash o lo lancio dal terminale non si avvia
<krabador> Dix78, che de hai?
<ingen> krabador: non di molto?
<ingen> vi interessa lhx?
<Dix78> unity
<ingen> Dix78: ?
<krabador> Dix78, strano , a me va tranquillamente... dipendenze?
<Dix78> krabador, non da errori... solo che non si avvia come se non fosse installato
<ingen> non lo so magari driver del microfono
<ingen> opssssintromisione
<krabador> Dix78, con "top" lo vedi il processo?
<Dix78> spetta che installo e provo (l'ho purgato prima)
<krabador> Dix78, dagli un bel apt-get -yf install dopo
<Dix78> a che serve -yf ? non lo conosco :(
<krabador> Dix78, installi le dipendenze, e y per dare l'ok automatico
<krabador> ingen, il microfono non ha un driver
<krabador> il driver della scheda audio gestisce anche l'imput
<krabador> input
<krabador> ingen, smanetta con l'assegnarglielo
<Dix78> krabador, 1 non aggiornato...aggiorno :)
<krabador> Dix78, vai :)
<ingen> Dix78: UN MILOINE DI GRAZIE :):)^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^  ho trovato tutti i driver che mi servivano, almeno per win
<Dix78> ingen, e cosa c'entro io? :D
<krabador> ingen ingen ....
<ingen> Dix78:  il link che mi ha dato prima :)
<Dix78> krabador, comunque stesso problema... e in top non c'è il processo
<ingen> krabador: ho provato ma o va così o peggio :(
<krabador> Dix78, lo installi con dpkg o lo dai in pasto al software center?
<Dix78> krabador, mi fa un aggiornamento...
<Dix78> niente... krabador dici che è meglio col dpkg? prima l'ho fatto e ho ottenuto lo stesso risultato
<krabador> Dix78, allora, per verificare che il pacchetto del sito ufficiale non ti puo' andare, apt-get purge skype, dopodichè apt-get update , dpkg -i nomepacchetto skype || apt-get -yf install
<Dix78> purge non lo prende da solo.. di solito do apt-get remove --purge skype
<krabador> va va
<krabador> il secondo va bene uguale
<Dix78> prima siamo impazziti con jester- per cercare di installare skype :S
<krabador> se dopo tutto cio' continua a non andare, software-properties-gtk ,e nel tab "altro software" abiliti "partner di canonical" li' dentro c'è skype
<Dix78> già abilitato tutto ...
<krabador> Dix78, sempre in software-properties-gtk, che server è selezionato?
<Dix78> il principale
<krabador> nella versione in sviluppo ci sono spesso errori di sincronia con dipendenze e versioni di dipendenze
<Dix78> ma a jster- funziona sulla 13.04 ....
<krabador> anche a me
<krabador> ma l'ho installato 2 settimane fa
<Dix78> a me prima funzionava... poi ho aggiornato il sistema e non ha funzionato piu boh
<krabador> Dix78, non prendertela , puo' succedere
<krabador> come ti dicevo, nella versione in sviluppo, i repo, non sono perfetti
<krabador> cambiano continuamente
<krabador> tipo ogni 5 min
<Dix78> si lo so però è strano che ad alcuni funziona e ad altri no...
<Dix78> krabador, te hai unity?
<krabador> Dix78, si
<Dix78> allora non so proprio dove sbattere la testa
<Dix78> aspetterò aggiornamenti
<krabador> Dix78, si aspetta, probabilmente nel frattempo skype, fa riferimento a qualcosa di instabile
<krabador> tipo che già domani puo' funzionarti
<Dix78> bene mi fa segnalare l'errore così vedo cosa non funziona
<krabador> Dix78, quindi, dopo aver dato apt-get update , installato con dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb || apt-get -yf install
<krabador> confermi che non va?
<Dix78> si
<krabador> Dix78, guarda, tanto vale provare anche skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<Dix78> infatti tra poco provo , sto aspettando che la "segnalazione errori" mi faccia vedere perchè non funziona
<Dix78> ingen, s'è addormentata :D
<krabador> hehhehhe
<ingen> ha nooo vi lasciavo fare
<ingen> avrei una domandina seria anchio usaste llamp
<krabador> ingen, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/45/Wide_lightning.jpg
<krabador> questo?
<ingen> fichissima ...no intendevo xammp sry
<krabador> ingen, no, non posso aiutarti
<Dix78> prova a chiedere
<ingen> quando apro admin-myphh
<ingen> entro con qualsiasi nome
<krabador> ingen, lui ti chiede di indossare calze a rete?
<ingen> *phpmyadmin
<ingen> noooo!
<krabador> oddio
<krabador> ti chiede di girarti...
<krabador> ancora peggio...
<krabador> pensa che storia...
<ingen> krabador:  basta!!!!
<Dix78> hahaha
<ingen> porco! ...:)
<krabador> hai capito myphh !!!!
<krabador> ed io che pensavo fosse un serioso strumento per sviluppatori...
<ingen> e poi sono io che ....entro
<ingen> seriamente... poi quando sono in mysql non posso fare nuovi db solo modificare il test
<krabador> ingen, sicura non gli manchi qualcosa
<Dix78> ingen, non so aiutarti.. non ho mai avuto problemi (anche perchè ho sempre usato mysql da windows con easyphp)
<krabador> o vuole che apri il tutto con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> ingen, l'hai offeso.
<krabador> visto?
<krabador> brava, fai pure le tue domande di questo tipo...
<krabador> ecco come reagisce la gente.
<ingen> non so xammp lo apri solo come ammninstratore
<ingen> poi dai la pass di accesso a llamp
<ingen> e dai vai in phpmyadmin e mysql
<Dix78> rieccomi :)
<ingen> Dix78: hooo Dixy
<Dix78> krabador, strano.. se installo skype per lucid esce che non sono root
<ingen> Dix78:  ma su winnon usi xampp?
<Dix78> ingen, uso ubuntu da poco e fino ad ora ho sempre usato windows per "lavoro"
<krabador> Dix78,eh, installerà il file eseguibile con i permessi di root
<ingen> ma usando mysql usi ache localhost?
<Dix78> ovvio
<ingen> come si fa con win? io ho messo xampp ache li
<Dix78> poi spiegami cosa ci fai con 2 database in un solo progetto?
<ingen> noo non sono così avanti è che trovo strano non poterne fare uno nuovo, xché mi dice che non ho in privilegi
<Dix78> ma hai i dati di accesso ?
<ingen> di acceso a chi?
<ingen> *cosa
<ingen> apro xammp come ammninstratore, poi do la pass di accesso a llamp, e vado in phpmyadmin e mysql
<Dix78> bene
<Dix78> cosa devi fare? :D
<ingen> phpmyadmin però non chiede password
<Dix78> vabè te l'ha chiesta llamp
<ingen> in mysql c'èil db test che non posso rinominare ne farne un nuovo, mi dica che non ho i privilegi
<Dix78> sarà che non puoi avere 2 database? sinceramente nn c'ho mai provato ma credo che ne basti 1
<Dix78> ingen, perchè non vieni in chat in orari umani che forse trovi gente che sa aiutarti? :D
<ingen> ma potrei volerne due uno per i clienti e uno per i fornitori con due persone diverse che i gestiscono
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Dix78> ahhh capito :)
<Dix78> notte krabador
<ingen> ciao k
<Dix78> però non lo so :D
<Dix78> leggendo in rete dicono sia possibile
<ingen> va bhe provero in un'altro momento, ancora un domandina se vuoi
<Dix78> spero sia facile
<ingen> sono io che sono imbranata :(
<Dix78> io nn riesco neanche a mettere skype.. pensa come sono messo hahaha
<ingen> nella casella mime metto immagine ma poi come gli dico l'url della stessa?, non è colpa tua per skype
<Dix78> parli della gestione dei file del sito?
<ingen> no solo quelle del data base se voglio mettere la foto del prodotto, o se ho un db dei dipendenti...
<Dix78> metti una foto del prodotto nel db? a che scopo? scusa non riesco a seguirti...
<ingen> se faccio un db con i prodotti che pubblico sul sito i metto la foto di ogni prodotto
<Dix78> si ma li metti in una cartella "image" nella cartella del sito...
<Dix78> è + comodo e + veloce
<ingen> ma se c'è il campo nella tabelle del db dovrei usarle poi è più complicato modificare la pagina restituita da php e aggiungere le immagini
<Dix78>  pagina restituita da php? forse lavoriamo in modo diverso... le immagini vanno nella pagina .html... il css nel file .css e in quella .php solo la porzione di codice che serve
<Dix78> alla fine aprendo il file (di solito index) si rapportano questi 3 fogli e hai il tuo sito
<Dix78> oppure crei un solo file in php (che ovviamente riconosce anche html) e lavori su quello?
<ingen> si con lhtm non ho problemi, il problema, è con php, me lo studio meglio e forse faccio domande più corrette
<URUS> ancora svegli ?
<Dix78> forse dovresti capire il rapporto che c'è tra la tua pagina html coi css e quella di programmazione in php...
<Dix78> io ancora per 10 minuti URUS :D
<Dix78> sto crollando
<URUS> come faccio a sapere se la mia scheda ati è installata correttamente ?
<URUS> qualcuno lo sa ?
<ingen> penso che ognuno lavori nel modo che gli è piu congeniale con css vado benino, per es preferisco usarlo per gli over e l'hoden delle immagini
<ingen> URUS: bene
<URUS> ingen: ?
<Dix78> URUS, lspci | grep VGA
<ingen> URUS: bene per te che la ati funzioni,
<Dix78> ragazzi io vi lascio... buonanotte a tutti :)
<URUS> Dix78: ma se do il comando mi esce qualcosa riguardo ati
<ingen> ciao Dix78  buona notte
<URUS> vuol dire che è installata ?
<Dix78> si
<URUS> Dix78: grazie
<URUS> Dix78: e notte
<Dix78> nada ;)
<Dix78> bye bye
<URUS> ingen: tu resti ?
<ingen> per poco mi ta venendo fame
<ingen> *sta
<URUS> ahahha, perche ora vado su ubuntu e volevo farti alcune domande se mi potervi aiutare
<ingen> prova
<URUS> sai quel pannello delle impostazioni che ha ubuntu
<URUS> dove puoi scegliere lingua impostazioni schermo e cosi via , io non ce l'ho
<URUS> e devo installarlo
<ingen> quale strano che non c'è
<URUS> http://www.guidati.it/images/stories/guide/2012/menu-ubuntu-12.04/menu-impostazioni-ubuntu-02.jpg
<URUS> questo
<URUS> in prattica l'avevo levato non so come e ora lo devo rimettere
<ingen> ma se gli fai loscreenshot c'è
<URUS> dove ? io uso ubuntu 10.04 e dal menu non ce piu
<URUS> se faccio stamp screenshot funziona
<ingen> usi gnome?
<URUS> si
<ingen> in applicazioni?
<URUS> nono ce da nessuna parte
<URUS> si puo avviare da terminal ?
<URUS> magari non è nel meno ma è installato
<ingen> credo di si
<ingen> asp un momento che cerco
<URUS> grazie
<URUS> si chiama tweak?
<ingen> .
<ingen> ciaooo vado
<akis24> giorno
<l00p> ciao a tutti
<alessio> ce  qualcuno  ke  mi  puo' aiutare?
<alessio> ho  ubuntu  12.4   e vorrei  aggiornarlo come  faccio?
<aquils> salve a tutti
<aquils> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 tramite wubi, ma durante l installazione non ha creato l utente amministratore, quindi adesso sono loggato come guest
<aquils> come risolvo
<precise_utente> ciaoo a tutti
<ale_> chi mi spiega come fare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu persistente?...cioe aggiornabile e in cui si possano salvare i vari documenti...?
<precise_utente> io ho e uso Ubuntu precise 12 04 2 e uso gnome - fallback credo vers 3.2;  e' vero che si separano gnome e ubuntu dalla prossima versione del sistema ? E se e' si, si continuera' a subbortare la versine fallback? Non uso compiz ne unity perche' non mi piacciono.
<ale_> ho gia provato ma ma il risultato è una iso installabile e basta
<precise_utente> *supportare
<precise_utente> ciao c'e' qualcuno ? chi legge ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | precise_utente
<ubot-it> precise_utente: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<precise_utente> cristian_c: ? quindi cio' significa che nessuno sa delle novita' della versione 13 . 04 ?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, no, non significa ciò che hai scritto
<precise_utente> e allora mi sfugge leggeremente cosa intendi dire... cristian_c
<cristian_c> precise_utente, non tutti possono/vogliono o riescono a leggerti
<precise_utente> ah mizzica che loquacita' ,  penso di scriver ein un italiano corretto epro'
<precise_utente> scrivere in *
<cristian_c> precise_utente, sì, ma la situazione non cambia
<precise_utente> pessima conclusione per un canale chat. cristian_c
<cristian_c> precise_utente, inoltre, questo è il canale di supporto
<precise_utente> c'e' crisi c'e'e crisi....
<cristian_c> precise_utente, non capisco cosa vuoi dire. Hai fatto una domanda, e se qualcuno è disponibile, risponde
<cristian_c> precise_utente, e polemizzando non sarà più facile ottenere risposte
<precise_utente> io ho chiesto un supporto sulla versione prossima di ubuntu infatti, e' la 1^ domanda in  ordine cronologico, non ho secondi fini lo giuro
<cristian_c> precise_utente, a me sembrava più una domanda da -chat, non è un problema tecnico. Quindi non so ma la fallback non verrà supportata comunque.
<precise_utente> lo sai per certo o no ? cristian_c
<cristian_c> precise_utente, se non ti piacciono né unity, né gnome-shell, puoi utilizzare qualunque altro ambiente desktop. Per fortuna ce ne sono tanti
<precise_utente> infatti sto usando gnome 3.4 cristian_c
<cristian_c> precise_utente, io so che non verrà supportato. Anche perché stanno sviluppando Consort desktop appositamente
<precise_utente> cosa e' consort scusa ?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, è un fork della fallback, un nuovo ambiente
<cristian_c> precise_utente, ma non ho capito qual'è la tua domanda tecnica
<precise_utente> ed esce nella versione 13 . 04 consort ?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, cosa devi fare?
<precise_utente> infatti capisco che nn mi capisci
<cristian_c> precise_utente, non penso che sarà presente nei repo ufficiali, almeno non ora
<precise_utente> niente. vorrei capirci qualcosa di dove andranno col sistema operato tutto qui
<cristian_c> precise_utente, e quindi è come pensavo, non hai un problema tecnico
<cristian_c> è una domanda da bar informatico
<precise_utente> precise 12 . 04 era uscito colla promessa che era supportato per 5 annni o sabglio?
<precise_utente> da bar il sistema operativo da bar?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, vorrà dire che sarà supportato, ma che non verrà più sviluppato
<cristian_c> -,-
<precise_utente> consort esce insieme alla versione 13 04 ?
<cristian_c> 13:44:40 <cristian_c> precise_utente, non penso che sarà presente nei repo ufficiali, almeno non ora
<cristian_c> inoltre:
<precise_utente> cristian_c: scusa ma la versione 13 04 e' una LST  ?
<cristian_c> 13:42:20 <cristian_c> precise_utente, se non ti piacciono né unity, né gnome-shell, puoi utilizzare qualunque altro ambiente desktop. Per fortuna ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> !rilasci | precise_utente
<ubot-it> precise_utente: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<precise_utente> siii ho cpaito io USO GNOME 3.4
<Dix78> no precise_utente la prossima lts dovrebbe essere rilasciata l'anno prossimo
<cristian_c> esatto
<precise_utente> ahhhhhhhhhhh ok
<cristian_c> precise_utente, se apri il link lo vedi da te
<precise_utente> quindi la precise e' per i 5 anni il supporto no?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, se apri il link lo vedi da te
<precise_utente> infatti, pre Precise c'e' scritto che scade nell'aprile 2017 quindi e' previsto un supporto di 5 anni.
<cristian_c> precise_utente, a te la scelta
<precise_utente> ok ma la mia domanda originaria era un'altra, tendente a capire dove si va con canonical nel FUTURO, con la prossima release che scade ad aprile: tutto qui
<precise_utente> veramente cristian_c  ho gia' scelto l'anno scorso per gnome fallback ver. 3.4 non credo che cambiero' il SO principale per i prossimi anni, almeno fin che non ci sara' il supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> precise_utente, domanda che non è pertinente con lo scopo del chan, che è quello di fornire supporto tecnico nella risoluzione di problemi
<precise_utente> dove la si fa llora ?
<precise_utente> a chi?
<cristian_c> precise_utente, e infatti se non vuoi comabiare, non cambi. Se vuoi cambiare, cambi
<cristian_c> !chat | precise_utente
<ubot-it> precise_utente: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> precise_utente, non c'è un chi
<precise_utente> ah ok lo faro li ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *cambiare
<precise_utente> son serio nn ce nulla da ridere, penso
<cristian_c> precise_utente, è quello che dicevo dall'inizio
<precise_utente> ma ridi... che c'entra ridere ?  non sono Grillo.. o Crozza
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<precise_utente> cerchi un papa??
<precise_utente> un papi ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<precise_utente> che accoglienza esuberante..... linee guida..... bha
<precise_utente> bho?
<cristian_c> davegarath, poi hai risolto con i roll-up :)
<cristian_c> *?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> http://board.metin2.it/board299-metin2-it/board74-guide/board81-laboratorio-guide/367081-guida-far-partire-metin2-con-vmware-player-giocare-su-ubuntu-mac/#post2337219
<uait> ke ne dite?
<Guest49870> uait, che vuoi sapere?
<uait> lo posso fare?
<uait> cioè poi mi compare tipo windows?
<Guest49870> si
<uait> ok
<Guest49870> non tipo windows
<Guest49870> ti compare proprio windowx
<Guest49870> *windows
<Guest49870> dentro vmware
<Guest49870> o virtualbox-ose se preferisci
<uait> ok
<uait> grz
<uait> ma windows quale?
<uait> vista 7?
<mapreri> quello che ci installi tu, mi sa. (se mi fai una veloce sintesi di che è successo prima che entrassi posso essere più preciso)
<uait> no nnt mapreri
<uait> siamo entrati insieme
<mapreri> ??
<uait> sisi
<mapreri> ok
<uait> ma poi ogni volta lo devo rufaare sto processo
<uait> oppure accendo ubuntu e clicco su qualche icona??
<mapreri> eh, appunto, non ci ho capito niente. Se non ti sei accorto sono appena entrato in canale, se mi fai una sintesi :)
<marco> buonasera
<Guest24145> scusate a chi posso chiedere un informazione?
<mapreri> !chiedi | Guest24145
<ubot-it> Guest24145: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mapreri> e attendendo, magari, non come quelli che chiedono, e dopo 2 minuti di attesa se ne vanno...
<busy87> salve
<busy87> come si configura l'abilitazione e disabilitazione del touch su lxde tramite gli hotkeys?
<Guest24145> ho un pc con intel atom a 1.86 dual core e 4gb di ram, posso installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<mapreri> Guest24145: sì, senza alcun problema
<mapreri> busy87: sorry, non uso lxde da troppo tempo
<busy87> mapreri ho trovato il comando...
<Guest24145> xò la scheda video integrata è davvero pessima
<busy87> vediamo se riesci ad aiutarmi
<busy87> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<busy87> con questo si disabilita
<busy87> synclient TouchpadOff=0 e con questo si abilita..
<mapreri> Guest24145: beh, man mano che prosegue lo sviluppo di unity (l'interfaccia di ubuntu) le richieste al sistema si fanno sempre meno
<busy87> il problema è che il tasto è uno ù.ù
<Guest24145> la risoluzione massima è 1024 x 768
<busy87> quindi o lo abilito o lo disabilito
<Guest24145> e i driver sono inclusi nel sistema o li devo trovare altrove?
<enzotib> busy87, io uso uno script che se è abilitato lo disabilita, altrimenti il contrario
<mapreri> Guest24145: mi dici la scheda?
<mapreri> in genere sono inclusi, ma al massimo si arrangia a scaricarseli
<Guest24145> aso
<mapreri> ecco, grazie, enzotib :)
<Guest24145> asp
<enzotib> ciao mapreri
<busy87> enzotib uno script a parte? senza usare il file di configurazione di lxde?
<enzotib> busy87, no, è una cosa che funziona con ogni de, basta associarlo a una sequenza di tasti
<Guest24145> intel desktop board D2500HN
<busy87> okk grz enzotib
<enzotib> busy87, te lo passo?
<busy87> no grz enzotib lo so fare xD
<enzotib> ok
<busy87> funziona con synclient ?
<busy87> enzotib
<enzotib> busy87, sì
<busy87> okk
<mapreri> Guest24145: nessun problema :)
<mapreri> Guest24145: magari prova una live, prima di installare
<mapreri> !live | Guest24145
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<mapreri> !liveusb | Guest24145
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<mapreri> !usb | Guest24145
<ubot-it> Guest24145: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mapreri> no, voglio la live!
<Guest24145> e sai dirmi se potrò usare la risoluzione 1440 x 900 del mio schermo?
<enzotib> !search live
<ubot-it> Found: parametriavvio
<enzotib> uhm
<mapreri> boh, non trovo manco la pagina sul wiki....
<busy87> enzotib usi lxde?
<enzotib> busy87, non più ora, sono passato a xfce
<busy87> enzotib che differenza c'è tra i due?
<mapreri> Guest24145: non vedo perchè non dovrebbe. è un po' strana come risoluzione, ma se te la rileva te la fa usare. al massimo con un po' di macchinamenti gliela si forza.
<mapreri> ripeto, provala in live, segui quella pagina prima per creare una chiavetta avviabile, e provala
<enzotib> busy87, beh, la versione xubuntu che usa xfce è più bella da vedere, a mio avviso, un po' meno spartana
<busy87> enzotib come prestazioni?
<enzotib> busy87, non noto sostanziali differenze
<enzotib> ma d'altra parte non sono uno molto esigente
<busy87> okk grz
<busy87> hahah
<busy87> io sto usando lxde + compiz ed emerald
<mapreri> busy87: in teoria xfce dovrebbe prenderti qualche decina di MB in più... dicono.
<enzotib> busy87, mi pare un delitto, usare lxde e poi metterci compiz
<mapreri> quando usavo xfce stavo su un computer con 378 MB di ram (circa, non ricordo) e andavo tranquillamente
<enzotib> dovresti essere frustato per questo :)
<busy87> enzotib da solo era troppo triste
<mapreri> +1 per il delitto.... :\
<marco995> appena lo scarica ci provo, grazie mille e scusate il disturbo
<enzotib> chi è marco995 ?
<marco995> sono il guest di prima
<enzotib> ah
<jester-> sera
<Matty25> Ciao =) Qualcuno mi sa dire se ubuntu 12.04.2 che trovo sul sito http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ ha anche la lingua italiana? Grazie in anticipo
<mapreri> ciao jester- !
<jester-> cià mapreri
<mapreri> Matty25: la lingua italiana viene scaricata in automatico durante l'installazione, se sei connesso a internet, o comunque te lo ripete ad ogni login, se il supporto non è completo (quello che hai installato, intendo)
<mapreri> oppure esiste la versione localizzata, che puoi scaricare da
<mapreri> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<mapreri> dall'ultimo link ↑↑↑
<Matty25> ok allora mi basta internet e me lo scarica lui.... Fiufff..... Così non mi dovevo scaricare 400 e passa aggiornamenti!
<Matty25> mapreri: Grazie mille =D
<mapreri> non deve scaricarsi 400 e passa aggiornamenti???
<mapreri> -.-'
<bobolone> sera
<bobolone> c'è qualcuno?
<Dix78> !nessuno | bobolone
<ubot-it> bobolone: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bobolone> ho un problema con ktorrent su ubuntu 12.04...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> bobolone: del tipo?
<bobolone> premetto che sono principiante
<bobolone> il software funziona perfettamente
<bobolone> ma non riesco ad accede alle impostazioni
<jester-> bobolone: guarda nei menu
<jester-> c'è di sicuro impostazioni
<bobolone> se clikko col destro sull'area bianca
<bobolone> mi esce la tendina e li c'è scritto impostazioni
<bobolone> ma clikkando non si apre nulla
<jester-> bobolone: c'è un menu impostazioni sulla barra
<bobolone> nei menù non c'è
<bobolone> no
<jester-> bobolone: che kde stai usando, io lo vedo
<bobolone> scusami,ma come ti ho detto non sono esperto,dovresti essere più terra terra
<jester-> menu file, modifica, torrent, impostazioni
<jester-> bobolone: la finestra di ktorrent in alto cosa vedi
<bobolone> vedo
<bobolone> torrent
<bobolone> estensioni
<bobolone> cerca
<jester-> e non c'è impostazioni?
<bobolone> no
<jester-> bobolone: sopra alle icone non hai dei menu?
<bobolone> io vedo solo le icone con a fianco il nome
<bobolone> ho provato pure a disinstallarlo,ma nulla
<jester-> bobolone: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/ktorrent.png
<mapreri> jester-: usi una televisione????
<mapreri> o due schermi?
<jester-> mapreri: no 2 da 19
<bobolone> le scritte sopra io non le vedo...solo icone
<jester-> bobolone: clicca lo spazio binaco e poi control-M
<jester-> bobolone: sono apparsi?
<bobolone> nulla
<jester-> bobolone: se pigi contro e m assieme appare
<bobolone> no
<jester-> bobolone: clicca la finestra del clien prima
<jester-> poi control+m
<bobolone> fatto,ma non appare nulla
<jester-> bobolone: il che è strano non è che lo stai unsando con umity per cas0?
<bobolone> cioè?
<jester-> bobolone: cioè che ambinete grafico hai
<jester-> ambiente
<jester-> bobolone: barra sulla sinistra?
<bobolone> sulla sinistra vedo quello che hai tu
<jester-> bobolone: rm -t ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<jester-> bobolone: rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<jester-> -r non -t
<jester-> chiudilo e riapri
<bobolone> devo prima chiudere il prog?
<jester-> o prima o dopo le istess
<bobolone> fatto
<jester-> chiudi e riapri
<bobolone> uguale a prima
<jester-> bobolone: control-m
<bobolone> nulla
<jester-> bobolone: hai installato ubuntu e poi ktorrent?
<bobolone> si
<djm3ow> ciao a tutti quanti
<jester-> bobolone: non va bene per unity, dovresti gia avere transmission che è ottimo
<bobolone> transmission non so perchè ogni tanto me lo ritrovo chiuso...ecco perchè non lo usavo
<jester-> bobolone: installa gnome-session-fallback e poi usa gnome classic no effetti
<bobolone> asp...forse ora va
<bobolone> sono andato su torrent
<bobolone> modifica barra
<jester-> bobolone: 12.10?
<bobolone> ho aggiunto il tasto configura ktorrent
<bobolone> 12.04
<jester-> io ho versine superiore
<jester-> versione
<bobolone> cmq jester...grazie mille
<bobolone> per aggiornarlo come devo fare?
<enzotib> bobolone, aggiornare cosa?
<bobolone> ubuntu da 12.04 a 12.10
<enzotib> bobolone, lancia software-properties-gtk
<krabador> bobolone, ma aspetta qualche settimana e aggiorna con la nuova...
<bobolone> che versione?
<enzotib> in effetti
<enzotib> ma comunque dovrebbe fare due passaggi, meglio installare da zero
<krabador> si, se proprio devi, fatti un bel backup , e reinstalla
<roberto97> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere perchè  quando inserisco il disco di ubuntu(12.10) per installarlo affianco a Windows Xp , mi appaiono dei rettangoli bianchi e il mio schermo diventa a "pezzi", poi stacco il monitor e mi esce un messaggio di errore che dice di avviare a bassa risoluzione grafica, ma non va lo stesso.... potreste aiutarmi??
<enzotib> dove esce il messaggio se stacchi il monitor?
<roberto97> stacco e riattacco scusa
<roberto97> stacco il monitor, lo riattacco ed esce un messaggio
<luca_G> buona sera a tutti: ubuntu 12.10 non riesco a collegarlo su internet tramite ruoter wirelles, rete disabilitata da swich hardware e rete senza fili (ralink 202.11 bg wlan)
<luca_G> non evidenziate
<enzotib> luca_G, sudo rfkill list
<enzotib> !pastebin | luca_G
<ubot-it> luca_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doc_> sera! ho un problema...il mio ubuntu 12.10 è particolarmente lento sull'aspetto grafico, cosa posso fare?
<Dix78> doc_  quanta ram hai?
<doc_> 2 gb se non sbaglio
<Dix78> hai ubuntu con unity?
<doc_> si
<luca_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640793/
<Dix78> doc_  è un portatile?
<doc_> no fisso
<Dix78> doc_  scheda video?
<doc_> ad essere onesto non so quale ho....ti dico solo che è un pentium 4 2 core 3 ghz
<krabador> doc_ xubuntu e lubuntu sono gli ambienti grafici piu'indicati per macchine con qualche anno sulle spalle. se hai già installato il driver della scheda grafica piu' aggiornato, e non sei soddisfatto in unity, prendi in considerazione le 2 derivate
<doc_> non è che non  mi piace è che è lento e buggoso anche in 2d
<luca_G> sboccati: soft e hard entrambi
<doc_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<doc_> questa è la scheda
<luca_G> sbloccati soft e hard
<doc_> cioè? spiegati
<krabador> doc_, 12.10 32 o 64 bit?
<doc_> 64 bit
<krabador> doc_, installati questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/12.10/main/pool/12.10/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0_amd64.deb
<krabador> fagli installare il driver grafico piu' aggironato, riavvia e prova il sistema, se non ti piace, prendi in considerazione un ambiente grafico piu' leggero.
<doc_> cos'è di preciso? grafica compatibile con la scheda?
<Dix78> doc_  sono driver per la scheda video
<jester-> la intel non ha problemi se non si mettono cazzate arie tipo cairo o awn
<doc_> ok la sto mettendo riavvio poi e vi faccio sapere! grazie per ora :)
<krabador> doc_, quel programma ti consente di installare il driver grafico piu' aggiornato, installa il driver prima
<doc_> sisi ho visto grazie
<luca_G> enzotib ci sei?
<luca_G> ubuntu 12.10 (portatile) tastierino wi acceso non riesco a connetlo con ruter wi  in internet
<jester-> luca_G: scheda wifi marca
<jester-> luca_G: lspci |grep -i network
<jester-> che dice
<luca_G> ti spiego inizialmente quando ho installato ubunti 12.10 il tastierino non si accendeva, facendo ricerche su internet ho trovato una procedura che scaricando un drive si è acceso
<luca_G> adesso faccio ciò che mi hai indicato
<jester-> luca_G: lspci |grep -i network
<jester-> luca_G: frega niente del diodo che si accende
<jester-> o no
<luca_G> broadcom corporescion bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan (rev 01)
<jester-> luca_G: gli serve il firmware o non c'è led che tega
<jester-> luca_G: sei collegato a filo?
<doc_> grande krabrador_ ora è più scattante e fluido di prima!
<luca_G> ti spiego  spiego un'altra cosa così potrai capire meglio
<jester-> luca_G: non c'è noente da spiegare, bisgna installare il firmware e basta ma devi essere connesso
<luca_G> da sorgenti sofrware/drive aggiuntivi e fleggato non usare il dispositivo quello che ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> luca_G: se vai per cazzi tuoi dubito che la scheda funzionerà
<luca_G> ti seguo collego con il filo
<luca_G> con il filo subito si è connesso
<luca_G> dimmi
<jester-> luca_G: copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminale con attenzione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640871/
<jester-> da collegato a internet
<luca_G> ok
<krabador> doc_, mi fa piacere
<luca_G> sono in attesa
<doc_> mi sono arrivati ora 3 aggiornamenti per i drivers appena messi ma mi dice che sono di origine non fidata e non gli installa
<krabador> doc_, te lo dice il programmad ell'intel?
<doc_> no, ubuntu stesso
<krabador> doc_, si, per il sistema sono di una fonte esterna
<doc_> eh ma non me li fa mettere
<krabador> doc_,  mi dici di che pacchetti stiamo parlando?
<jester-> doc_: curiosità: che pc è
<doc_> da terminale dice che non ci sono chiavi pubbliche verificabili...
<luca_G> jester- sono in attesa di tue  istruzioni
<jester-> luca_G: copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminale con attenzione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640871/
<doc_> dell optiplex gx 520
<luca_G> ezseguo
<jester-> !gpgerr | doc_
<ubot-it> doc_: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> luca_G: meno (potrebbe dirti....) nè
<doc_> risolto grazie a ubot-it
<Dix78> grazie a jester- doc_ ;)
<doc_> perchè? cosa ha fatto?
<Dix78> è stato jester-  a mandare il comando del bot
<doc_> ahhhh scusate! ho tanta voglia di imparare ma da soli si fa male
<luca_G> fatto
<luca_G> jester: fatto
<Uriel_> Salve a tutti, è possibile installare win 7 con virtual box oracle allo scopo di usare al meglio alcune applicazioni tipo skype o oltre che non girano su ubuntu? grz...
<doc_> potresti usare wine, ma non funziona bene con molti programmi
<krabador> Uriel_, #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca_G> ci sono
<jester-> luca_G: funza?
<luca_G> ho riavviato
<jester-> va o no
<luca_G> no non funziona
<jester-> luca_G: se non funza è causa dei pacioccamenti precedenti, la tua scheda col firmware installato va come un treno
<jester-> luca_G: sempre che hai fatto i passaggi per bene senza errori
<luca_G> ascolta, da sorgenti sofrware mi dice questo dispositivo non funziona e sta usando un driver installato amnualmente
<luca_G> inizialmente ti avevo spiegato
<jester-> luca_G: hai detto di aver seguito guide random
<luca_G> cosa vuol dire abbi pazienza
<jester-> luca_G: non so cosa ha fatto, de certo la broadcom va installando il firware
<luca_G> ed è stato eseguito alla lettera
<jester-> luca_G: hai mida detto di aver seguito guide per far accendere il led?
<luca_G> esatto
<jester-> luca_G: se ti ha cambiato il driver non andra mai
<luca_G> certamente
<luca_G> cosa si può fare
<jester-> bastava semplicemnte fare quello che hai fatto
<jester-> luca_G: a sapere cosa hai fatto
<luca_G> oh capito a volte si cercano scorciatoie per non rompere
<luca_G> da internet ho seguito delle istruzioni e appena ho scaricato il driv la lucetta si è accesa
<jester-> luca_G: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname-r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> luca_G: ka lucetta cont come il due di picche
<jester-> luca_G: poi riavvia
<luca_G> parlok
<luca_G> ok
<luca_G> mi dice: linux headers non può essere rimosso
<jester-> luca_G: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname-r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> luca_G: mica li rimuove, li reinstalla, mi sa che hai fatto qualche vaccata
<luca_G> no
<jester-> luca_G: uname -r che dice
<jester-> luca_G: fa vedere la presunta guida che hai seguito
<luca_G> mi dice 3.5.0-generic
<luca_G> scusa
<luca_G> 3.5.0-26-generic
<jester-> luca_G: rivvia e usa il kernel precedente
<jester-> se ne hai uno in opzioni avanzate
<luca_G> è un remix del prof Cantaro
<jester-> luca_G: anche la distro è majorana?
<luca_G> si
<jester-> luca_G: installa la mamma va
<jester-> vedi che dopo aver messo il firm funza la wifi
<jester-> o vai a chiedere lumi al cantaro
<luca_G> devo installare quella del sito ufficiale
<luca_G> ?
<jester-> luca_G: originale è sempre meglio del tarocco
<luca_G> ho capito... grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<it-39> buonasera
<ingen> ciaoo folk
<Luca_G> per jaest, sono riuscito a cambiare però adesso la lecetta non si accende
<Luca_G> per jester-
<Luca_G> ubuntu 12.10 non si connette al router in iw
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> scusate, come faccio a disinstallare un programma messo con wine?
<uait> c siete?
<krabador> uait, nel menu wine
<uait> cm si fa?
<krabador> uait, in configura wine hai il menu' applicazioni, la selezioni e rimuovi
<Mattiu> salve come si va nelle liste?
<krabador> Mattiu, nelle liste di cosa?
<uait> krabador, ho aperto configura wine
<uait> ora dove vado?
<Mattiu> nn mi non mi hanno detto che qui si può scaricare film e altro
<Mattiu> non sono pratico su queste cose
<krabador> Mattiu, leggi il topic
<Mattiu> ok capito non centra niente con quello che cerco
<Mattiu> grazie
<Luca__> ubuntu 12.10 wifi wireless lan  soft blocked no   hard blocked yes
<ingen> Luca__:  non è che devi avviarlo da tastiera?
<Luca__> no scusa, non funziona il collegamento wi internet
<Luca__> come attivare la connessione wi?
<ingen> Luca__: era successo anche a me poi bastava che facessi Fn+F11 per accendere e spegnere la rete, era solo un dubbio
<Luca__> provo
<ingen> *il wifi
<Luca__> non si connette al router wi
<ingen> Luca__: guarda se sulla tastiera c'è qualcosa con il simbolo dell'antenna, una specie di tridente verso l'alto
<Luca__> allora ascolta... il tridente non si accende (questo non è importante) quando ho premuto vede le reti
<Luca__> però non riesco a collegarlo al router
<ingen> pero l reti le vedi, è già buono
<ingen> adesso devi individuare il tuo   (SSID)
<Luca__> dando il comando rfkill list appare: wifi wirioless lan soft block mo ard blocked yes
<ingen> Luca__:  anche quando vede le reti?
<Luca__> ho riprovato adesso nessuno bloccato
<Luca__> tenta a fare la connessione ma non si connette mi dice che è fuori rete
<ingen> ok sai l'ssid e la password wan wep
<Luca__> some fare per installare la firmware
<Luca__> ?
<ingen> che c'entrano
<nelmay>  non riesco a vedere focus tv,mi esce questo msg-- GPL WARNING: You haven't specified an output file (-o filename), using stdout Connecting ... [0x8a79908] main libvlc: Esecuzione di vlc con l'interfaccia predefinita. Usa 'cvlc' per utilizzare vlc senza interfaccia. Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" INFO: Connected... "sni-qt/9542" WARN 12:40:04.014 vo
<ingen> Luca__: puoi collegarti col cavo al router?
<Luca__> si
<Luca__>  certo
<ingen> allora fallo che sì riconosci l'SSID e la password, poi se è quella di base la cambi che è meglio
<Luca__> AASCOLTA UNA PRECISAZIONE CREDO IMPORTANTE
<ingen> Luca__:  dimmi
<Luca__> la scheda interna non funziona attualmente ho inserito quella esterna e da segni di vita è la d-ling
<ingen> Luca__: intendi l'antenna usb
<Luca__> esatto
<ingen> Luca__:  è uguale
<Luca__> solo che quella interna del pc non funziona... questa vede le reti
<ingen> Luca__: ok allora ricominciamo conosci SSID e password
<Luca__> del ruoter?
<ingen> Luca__:  si
<Luca__> scusami come connettersi al ruoter tramite la pagina internet?
<ingen> no se non hai quei dati non puoi configurare il wifi per collegarsi al tuo router
<Luca__> da dove posso vedere?
<ingen> collegandoti col cavo al router, e apri la pagina che dicevi prima
<Luca__> ho il libretto di istruzioni del router
<Luca__> ok attimo
<ingen> anche quello se non hai mai cambiato la chiave
<ingen> Luca__:  se ha una wap è da cambiare, se è una wep era da cabiare ieri :=)
<Luca__> ci sono entrato
<Luca__> dimmi
<ingen> sei nella pagina di configurazione?
<Luca__> esatto
<Luca__> ssid: digicomware
<ingen> allora cerca un tasto con scritto WiFi, che provider hai?
<ingen> Luca__: NON DIRE LA PASSSWORD
<Luca__> cosa desideri sapere IP
<ingen> dicevo chi ti fornisce internet ma non importa
<Luca__> alice
<ingen> allora ssid c'è li ci deve essere anche la password e se è una wap wep o cosa
<ingen> strano ssid per alice
<Luca__> wi-fi protect setup: enable
<Luca__> sicurezza wpa only
<ingen> dovrebbe esserci Modalità di cifratura	WPA-PSK AES 256-bit
<ingen> ok va ben lo stesso
<ingen> se non vuoi cambiarla
<ingen> comunque copia ssid e pass su un blocconote
<ingen> heemmm reminiscenza di win
<Luca__> aspetta un attimo
<ingen> senza fretta
<Luca__> ho inserito la pass ma non si connette
<Luca__> a mio parere manca il driver
<ingen> hai modificato le connessioni di rete? controlla che sia impostato su wap e che i canali radio siano uguali o automatici
<Luca__> si ho controllato
<Luca__> sul pc l'antenna ha due led un che tenta la connessione lampeggia l'altro è spento
<ingen> modo infrastuttura
<ingen> idirizzo ma c'è?
<URUS> sera
<Dix78> sera URUS
<ingen> URUS: CIAOOO ci mancavi :)
<URUS> ingen: si ? ahahahha
<Dix78> a me no URUS :) (evitiamo lo spam...)
<Luca__> si ho controllato modo infrastuttura
<ingen> mtu automatico
<ingen> impostazioni ipv4 dhcp automatico
<Luca__> si
<Luca__> esatto
<Luca__> però nella lista la rete non appare
<Luca__> ne vede altre
<ingen> spunta su per completarela onessione...
<ingen> non c'è nella pagina de router una cosa tipo - Rete Wi-Fi (SSID)	Alice-7507
<ingen> scusa mi ero scordata che stai usando il manuale
<ingen> fai una cosa collega il pc al router via cavo che siamo piu sicuri dei dati
<Luca__> appena si colle con il cavo parte subito
<ingen> ottimo vai all pagina del router
<Luca__> secondo me è d.ling c
<ingen> non è ancora detto
<Luca__> forse manca il driver
<Luca__> fatto
<Luca__> scusa però leggo wirelles module function disable
<Luca__> (disabilitato)
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> vorrei installa vmware
<uait> secondo questa guida http://imaniaci.blogspot.it/2012/12/installare-vmware-su-ubuntu.html
<uait> ma arrivato al punto che faccio esegui da terminale mi dice che ho bisogno del root access
<uait> che faccio?
<URUS> sudo (comando)
<uait> comando cosa?
<krabador> uait, se cerchi supporto per qualcosa al di fuori del sistema operativo, non chiedere qui
<uait> non mi potete dire solo perchè se faccio esegui dal terminale mi apre un altro terminale, dove forse non ho il root access
<URUS> uait: ma vuoi installarlo giusto ? qual'è il tuo problemma ?
<uait> niente
<uait> tranquilli
<uait> ci sono riuscito
<uait> non so come
<uait> ciao
<ingen> scusate ma che vuol dire *ingen ha impostato la modalità +i ingen, io nn ho fatto nulla :?
<leosacc> sera
<Guest52845> sera leosacc
<ingen> leosacc: ciao
<leosacc> ciao Guest52845 ingen :)
 * ingen is away: afk - vado a prendere un caffè
 * ingen is back (gone 00:16:13)
<enzotib> ingen: non usare messaggi di away, please
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<ingen> ok...ma non per protestare... ma li usano tutti :)
<ingen> enzotib:  ha no scusa solo away? ok! :)
<ingen> enzotib: tolti
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-24
<ingen> ciao
<maob> ciao a tutti
<maob> sapete dove posso rivolgermi per problemi con debian
<maob> ?
<URUS> maob: ingen: ciao
<maob> ciao
<ingen> un attimo che cero intanto leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<maob> ho installato debian da poco e ho problemi video
<maob> ho risolto dei problemi audio che avevo con ubuntu risolti con debian
<maob> ma il video ora con debian mi fa impazzire
<maob> sono neofita
<maob> video intermittente
<maob> sembra che perda il segnale
<ingen> hai già detto che hai problemi con debian questa è la chat per ubuntu
<ingen> sto cerando il anale di debian
<maob> lo so ma sono impeditissimo
<maob> e questo è il mio unico punto d appoggio
<maob> sorry
<maob> non riesco a trovare chat debian
<URUS> prova su kali-it dato che è debian a quest'ora non ce nessuno
<URUS> e io non me ne intendo quasi niente
<ingen> dai ono sguardo quihttp://wiki.debian.org/it/IRC
<ingen> http://wiki.debian.org/it/IRC
<maob> grazie preziosissimi
<ingen> di nulla :)
<URUS> ingen: ti posso chiedere una cosa ?
<ingen> vai :)
<ingen> 6 timido?
<URUS> ti ho inviato in privatto
<maob> scusare
<maob> scusate
<maob>  ma non esiste una chat simile a questa
<maob> per debian
<maob> ?
<URUS> kali-it sarebbe per backtrack , la nuova versione (kali linux) e basata du debia e non su ubuntu come backtrrack - puoi provare ma non ti so dire altro
<maob> grazie
<URUS4> ecomi
<Luca_G> Buon giorno a tutti: Ubuntu 12.10 su portatile, connessione internet. Antennino estrno su usb si connette son il router wi ma non si connette su internet, suggerimento?
<cilval> ciao, ho un problema con Ubunto c'è qualcuno pratico che mi può aiutare?
<cilval> ciao a tutti
<cilval> dall'ultimo aggiornamento non mi funziona più la connessione wifi. non riesco più a fare aggiornamenti. è come se non funzionasse più. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cilval> ciao cesenatico19
<cilval> riesci a darmi una mano?
<ugone> cilval, potresti provare a 1) collegare con il cavo al router ed aggiornare cosi e potrebbe andare a posto 2) guardare di aviare con un kernel vecchio
<ugone> avviare
<cilval> passagio 1 già fatto ma niente mi blocca gli aggiornamenti.
<ugone> cosa vuol dire mi blocca gli aggiornamenti?
<ugone> cosa è che non aggiorna?
<cilval> allora, quando faccio la ricerca degli aggiornamenti, mi si scurisce la finestra e se provo a chiuderla mi dice che è bloccata e devo forzare la chiusura
<cilval> nel boot ho trovato dei vecchi kernel ma come faccio a riattivarli?
<ugone> per gli aggiornamenti puoi anche farli da terminale
<ugone> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cilval> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò. I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-generic : Dipende: linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic ma non è installato E: Dipendenze non trovate. Riprovare usando -f. valter@valter-Inspiron-910:~$ apt-get -f install E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory d
<cilval> questo è quello che mi ritrovo sul Terminale
<ugone> direi che allora dovresti dare sudo apt-get -f install
<ugone> infatti ti dice
<ugone>  È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò
<ugone> e il comando va dato con sudo davanti
<cilval> (Lettura del database... 422678 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic (da .../linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic_3.2.0-39.62_i386.deb)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic_3.2.0-39.62_i386.deb (--unpack):  errore nel creare la directory "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic/include/config/input/cma3000": Spazio esaurito sul device Segnala
<cilval> mi dà spazio esaurito. ma comè possibile?
<cilval> valter@valter-Inspiron-910:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove -f Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Correzione delle dipendenze... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre installati:   linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:   libdee-1.0-1 libunity6 linux-headers-3.2.0-32 linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic   linux-headers-3.2.0-
<cilval> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 6 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. 2 non completamente installati o rimossi. È necessario scaricare 0 B/981 kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 79,5 MB di spazio su disco.
<cilval> (Lettura del database... 422678 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic (da .../linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic_3.2.0-39.62_i386.deb)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic_3.2.0-39.62_i386.deb (--unpack):  errore nel creare la directory "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic/include/config/input/cma3000": Spazio esaurito sul device Segnala
<Guest88934> Buongiorno, se cambio la scheda madre nel pc ubuntu partirà normalmente??
<enzotib> Guest88934: probabilmente sì, dato che molte cose vengono rilevate all'avvio
<enzotib> certo se cambi la scheda grafica o una scheda wireless potresti avere problemi
<Guest88934> ok, allora ci provo..
<Guest88934> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> Guest88934, aspè
<enzotib> se cambia il processore da 32 a 64 bit non va
<enzotib> no, il contrario potrebbe non andare
<Guest88934> no, cambio solo la scheda madre perchè la mia ha problemi ma i componenti sono gli stessi, cambia la marca della scheda ora ho una asrok e metto una asus
<Guest88934> quindi ci sono serie possibilità che si avvii normalmente  :-)
<Guest88934> ora provo, nel caso chiedo lumi con un'altro pc, questo è quello che cambio la scheda..e credo che per farlo devo spegnerlo... :-)
<Guest88934> ciao
<greyzard> è normale che una traccia audio diventi muta quando provo a normalizzarne il volume? sia con easyMP3gain che con openshot
<enzotib> greyzard, non saprei, mi chiederei se lo fa con tutte le tracce e se lo fa con tutti i player
<greyzard> sembra che faccia proprio così
<sav> salve
<sav> c'è nessuno?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> mi suggerite la via migliore per avere il modulo rtl8723ae ?
<akis24> buona domenica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> sacarde: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho installato una ubuntu normale su un pc che uso come server, in modo da avere anche la modalità desktop, però ora volevo trasformarla in una ubuntu solamente server togliendo i pacchetti desktop. posso rimuovere solo i metapacchetti?
<Luca_G> buon giorno a tutti. Ubuntu 12.10: portatile. Antenna usb dilink. Si router e modem separati. Si connette al router ma non naviga su internet
<jester-> thebestneo: non mi pare che togliendo i meta tolga anche il resto
<enzotib> thebestneo, no, se per esempio rimuovi il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop, restano tutti quello da cui dipende, o meglio che raccomanda
<enzotib> ecco
<jester-> Luca_G: intendi wifi usb?
<thebestneo> jester-, enzotib : quindi in un comando solo non riesco a passare da desktop a server e mi tocca toglierli tutti a mano?
<Luca_G> ciao si dopo tante peripezie adesso vede la rete wi
<jester-> thebestneo: gli fai il solletico
<enzotib> thebestneo, ma a che ti serve toglierli?
<jester-> Luca_G: che chipset
<Luca_G> spieagami che vuoi sapere
<thebestneo> enzotib: spazio libero in più, caricamenti in meno
<jester-> thebestneo: che ti frega di togliere, non usi la grafica e basta
<jester-> mica disturba
<enzotib> thebestneo, spazio libero poco
<jester-> logghi in tty e pace
<enzotib> thebestneo, puoi disabilitare lightdm, se vuoi
<enzotib> thebestneo, insomma, non guadagni quasi niente
<jester-> Luca_G: lsusb
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thebestneo> enzotib: già fatto, volevo solo pulire ma se mi dite che non si guadagna un gran che allora lascio tutto!
<enzotib> thebestneo, a meno che non hai un disco piccolo e se a corto di spazio, lascia perdere che ne guadagni in salute
<enzotib> sei*
<jester-> thebestneo: 250 mb che cazzo sono
<thebestneo> enzotib, jester-: ok, grazie
<jester-> thebestneo: se poi non ci dormi googla per vedere cosa bisogna segare per togliere gnome unity o altro
<jester-> di solito si tolgono un paio di librerie che per dipendenza trascinano tutto il resto
<thebestneo> jester-: ah ahah no no ci dormo:-)
<jester-> thebestneo: esempio: http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/12/ubuntu-1210-rimuovere-completamente.html  a tuo rischio
<jester-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209746/how-to-remove-gnome-completely
<thebestneo> jester-: grazie però se mi dici che non ci guadagno più di tanto lascio cosi!
<jester-> thebestneo: in piu  ti puo sempre servire
<thebestneo> jester-: grazie!
<Luca_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642828/
<Luca_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642830/
<Luca_G> x jester controlla la seconda
<jester-> Luca_G: fa vedere dmesg
<Luca_G> controlla il secondo messaggio
<jester-> Luca_G: realink è il shipset, il motore
<Luca_G> dimmi
<jester-> Luca_G: fa vedere dmesg
<Luca_G> se non erro dovrebbe essere: Raling RT2571W
<jester-> Luca_G: comando; dmesg e metti nel pastbin
<Luca_G> per favore mi dai la pagina postebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Luca_G: intanto che guardo fai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<luca_G_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642848/
<Luca_G> ho installato i pacchetti che mi hai detto
<mrbabbs> salve a tutti
<jester-> Luca_G: che altro hai fatto che apparentemente la wifi funza
<mrbabbs> qualcuno di voi ha riscontrato problemi di freeze con la scheda integrata intel?
<Luca_G> ho ripristinato broadcom ci sono riuscito,
<jester-> Luca_G: non centra la brooadcom con realink
<Luca_G> ho solo collegato l'antennino e sai ho fatto tante di quelle prove configurando la la rete le pass e si connette al router adesso dopo che ho installato ciò che mi hai detto non si connette
<jester-> Luca_G: da log è associata e funzionante a apri un terminale che male non farà
<Luca_G> dimmi che mi consigli di fare
<jester-> Luca_G: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<Luca_G> messaggio: impossibile creare la directory
<jester-> Luca_G: i frimware non influiscono non dire che non funziona piu per colpa mia
<jester-> Luca_G: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU   non la crea?
<Luca_G> non ti do nessuna colpa...
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> Luca_G: dopo le manovre per il led ti avevo consigliato di reintallare
<Luca_G> il led in questo momento è fuori.... ho D-ling come trasmettitore antenna su usb
<jester-> Luca_G: la crea sta cartella o no
<Luca_G> riprovo
<jester-> Luca_G: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<Luca_G> sempre lo stesso messaggio impossibile creare la directory....
<Luca_G> file non esistente
<jester-> Luca_G: i casi sono 2: permessi sminchiati in / o il filesystem è montato in sola lettura per errori gravi
<Luca_G> cosa si può fare? il ripristino?
<jester-> o addirittura hai segato la /lib/firmware/
<Luca_G> no tutto è andato a buon fine
<jester-> Luca_G: reintallare e poi stare alla larga da presunte guide non ufficiali
<Luca_G> unico messaggio e ho dato il "Y" che il pachhetto non era ufficiale o qualcosa di simile
<Luca_G> riproviamo
<jester-> Luca_G: se non crea la cartella con sudo hai il sistema a buone donne
<Luca_G> che vuo dire abuone donne?
<jester-> se provi con la live la usb wifi funza
<Luca_G> a puttane
<Luca_G> ci posso provare
<jester-> Luca_G: fa vedere la risposta al comando mount
<jester-> sempre ne lpaste
<Luca_G_> dammi postebin che ti metto il risultato
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca_G_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642889/
<jester-> Luca_G_: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<jester-> e lascia che facci lo scandisk
<darioromanista> ciao jester- mi serviva ilo tuo aiuto, ti ricordi di me??
<jester-> darioromanista: ohyess
<darioromanista> ;) ciao senti, la situazione del mio hd era questa http://s17.postimg.org/52svb3orj/Immagine.png  a questo punto dopo aver letto molto pensaavo di fare così: eliminare hp-tools , lasciarlo come spazio non allocato, ridurre C: e con lo spazio ridotto fare una partizione estesa con sotto le 3 logiche di ubuntu.. si pulò fare?
<darioromanista> jester- pensi sia possibile?
<jester-> darioromanista: non sio se ti fa una estesa in mezzo alle primari
<enzotib> darioromanista, di logiche ne bastano due, root e swap
<jester-> darioromanista: pero sucuro ti fa una primaria
<jester-> ma no swap e no home separata
<darioromanista> enzotib secondo te la fa??
<enzotib> darioromanista, non saprei, ma non vedo alternative
<darioromanista> ok, perchè dite solo / e swap?? e la home?
<jester-> darioromanista: prova con gaparted che fino a che non salvi non fa danni e te lo dice se è sbagliato
<enzotib> darioromanista, non è strettamente necessaria, puoi fare tutti in root
<enzotib> darioromanista, è una scelta
<jester-> darioromanista: un lavoro come si deve sarebbe segare tutto meno c
<darioromanista> nono, voglio assolutammente la home separata
<jester-> poi fai una per / una per home e una estesa con dentro swap
<darioromanista> ma perchè bisognerebbe segare tutto fino a c?
<jester-> o / una per swap  e una estesa con dentro home
<darioromanista> ma secondo voi non si può fare una estesa tra due primarie?
<jester-> darioromanista: perchè dovrebbero essere contigue, ripeto: segando la tool e riducendo la winz avrai dello spazio non allocato far c e recovery. a quel punto non so se ti crea una estesa
<darioromanista> sapete per caso se c'è daigo qui sopra che aveva una situazione simile a me così chiediamo anche a lui?
<jester-> darioromanista: riripeto se simuli con gparted vedi subito
<jester-> se ti fa la estesa sei a posto ma ho seri dubbi
<darioromanista> non ho ancora fatto i dischi di ripristiino, quindi per ora meglio non simulare
<jester-> darioromanista: simulare vuol dire non scrivere il disco
<jester-> e non fare danni
<darioromanista> sì ma se mi sbaglio poi non ho fatto i dischi
<jester-> se  poi salvi li fai eventuali danni
<darioromanista> faccio prima i dischi e poi simulo
<jester-> darioromanista: nu
<darioromanista> ma daigo c'è sulla chat?
<jester-> apri gparted ridudi la winz, deleti la tools e crei una licica
<jester-> logica
<jester-> e ti fa vedere l'effetto o dice che non si puo
<jester-> fino a che non pigi la V verde non ci sono cambiamenti reali
<darioromanista> sisi ma vorrei fare prima i dischi.. per stare tranquillo.. dopo pranzo vado a comprarli e poi provo
<darioromanista> devo prendere i dvd-r giusto?
<jester-> darioromanista: non fai i disci ma le partizioni, è diverso
<jester-> darioromanista: dvd-r?
<enzotib> darioromanista, 1) ma chi è daigo? 2) non lo sai vedere da solo se c'è o no?
<jester-> darioromanista: per fare la live?
<darioromanista> nono per farmi i dischi di ripristino del produttore per stare piu tranquillo dopo.. daigo è un utente del forum che conosco.. chiedevo se magari era anche qui in chat con un altro nick
<darioromanista> vedi lui cosa ha scritto
<darioromanista> Messaggioda daigo » martedì 18 ottobre 2011, 22:22 ciao io ho un hp g62 e ho cancellato hp tools,ho preferito tenermi la partizione di recovery
<jester-> darioromanista: eh pii un paio di dvd e ti fai il backup hp
<darioromanista> provo a chiedere anche a lui
<jester-> darioromanista: se togli la tools, riduci la winz una partizione la puoi sicuramente fare
<jester-> una sola
<darioromanista> ho capito.. quindi devo per forza eliminarne due?
<jester-> darioromanista: non so se ti fa una estesa in mezzo a due primarie, bisogna provare
<jester-> o ti accontenti di non avere la home separata e la swap che se hai piu di 2 di ram serve a un casso
<darioromanista> jester- senti cosa ha fatto daigo.. io non ci ho capito molto
<darioromanista> Da gestione disco di windows 7 ho eliminato la partizione hp tools e quindi le partizioni primarie sono rimaste 3. Poi ho ho espanso la partizione non allocata (quella di hp tools) e ho lasciato solo una parte di hd a C. Praticamente ho un HD da 500 GB ho lasciato a seven circa 100GB e ho allargato la partizione non allocata fino ad arrivare a circa 400GB in NTFS e dato crea partizione logica,a sua volta la partizione logic
<darioromanista> fs condivisibile con windows) e una partizione di circa 96GB per ubuntu e una di 4GB per la swap (anche queste se vuoi formattale in NTFS e le riformatti in ext4 per il sistema e file di swap per la swap durante l'installazione di ubuntu.
<jester-> Poi ho ho espanso la partizione non allocata (quella di hp tools)  come fa non essere allocata se c'è
<jester-> ahh l''aveva segata
<jester-> darioromanista: ripeto puo darsi che la crei una estesa in quella posizione
<jester-> cancelli la tools riduci  la winz e crei una estesa se te lo fa fare
<darioromanista> mmm ok allora mi faccio sti dischi e nel caso ci risentiamo così ti dico se la crea ;) e intanto chiedo anche a daigo, ciao e grazie ;)
<jester-> ma se non provi con gparted siamo sempre qui a girarci i diti
<darioromanista> senti jester- la estesa è quella che si fa al posto della prima e poi le logiche sono quelle che ssi mettono sotto quella estea giusto?
<jester-> darioromanista: si estesa grande quanto lo spazio libero e poi dentro ad essa le logiche
<darioromanista> ok , perchè lui mi diceva sottrai spazio a C: e poi fai una logica e sotto altre logiche.. intendeva dire un'eestesa?
<jester-> darioromanista: per forza devi ridurre la c
<jester-> essendo contigua a tools cancellata lo spazio libero si sommerà
<darioromanista> ok, ma quindi tu mi consigli di ridimensionare anche C: da gparted ma poi di non dare l conferma?
<jester-> darioromanista: se butti giu una parte fra il bagno e la camera che sono contigue avrai una spazio piu gande
<jester-> una parete
<jester-> se fra il bagno e la camera c'è il corridoio non avrai un unico spazio
<alnuvola> buongiorno ...
<alnuvola> domanda stupida ma non trovo una soluzione ho ubuntu 12.04 ma come faccio ad impostare che i 3 bottoni sono situati a destra della finestra ??
<darioromanista> jester- ma  a me non mi serve di recupare lo spazio di hp tools.. lo posso anche lasciare non allocato
<jester-> darioromanista: candelli tools e avrai spazio non allocato fra c e recovery
<darioromanista> alnuvola è stata pubblicata pochi giorni fa una guida sul blog di roberto ferramosca, se guardi tra gli ultimi post  la trovi
<darioromanista> no jester- guarda bene il disco
<darioromanista>  http://s17.postimg.org/52svb3orj/Immagine.png
<jester-> darioromanista: riduci la c e avrai uno spazio no allocato piu grande dato dalla somma di tools e di quanto riduci c
<darioromanista> è così | system | c | recovery | hp tools
<jester-> darioromanista: quindi su quello crei la estesa e poi dentro alla estesa quello che ti serve
<darioromanista> jester- il disco è come ti ho scritto un  messaggio sorpa
<jester-> darioromanista: devo riscrivere per la seta volta la logica?
<jester-> darioromanista: e devi farlo dalla live con gparted che la roba winz non va bene
<darioromanista> ma hp tools è alla fine
<darioromanista> non tra c e recovery come tu dici
<jester-> darioromanista: io vedo c tools recovery e system
<jester-> porto gli occhiali ma ci vedo quanto basta
<darioromanista> si scusami , eprchè io ti ho dato la scheramta di winzozz e winzozz si sa che fa schifo.. devi guardare la tabella.. non la parte in alto.. l'ordine èp quello sulla tabeela
<jester-> darioromanista: quindi se delti hp tools che succede? mi pare logico al suo posto avrai spazio libero
<darioromanista> scusa se non te l'ho detto
<jester-> se riduci la winz avrai spazi libero aumentato
<jester-> darioromanista: fono a che non usi la live startemo sempre qui a parlare a vanvera
<jester-> ma secondo me quello è l'ordine della tabella
<frandrums> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> darioromanista: con la live puoi venire un canale
<darioromanista> ok adesso vado a prazo, dopo compro i dischi, mi faccio i dischi di ripristino e smanetto con la live.. ciao
<frandrums> posso chiedere un'informazione?
<jester-> !chiedi | frandrums
<ubot-it> frandrums: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<darioromanista> !chiedi | frandrums
<frandrums> Ho installato qualche giorno fa Ubuntu 12.10 e ho anche installatu subito un pacchetto driver per la scheda video nvidia. Ora, ogni volta che faccio il login, dopo la richiesta della password e l'accesso al sistema, vedo solamente lo sfondo del desktop e nient'altro
<alnuvola> darioromanista grazie
<frandrums> l'unica cosa che mi è permesso fare è aprie il menù a tendina con il tasto destro e in qualche modo riesco ad arrivare alle impostazioni
<jester-> frandrums: che pacchetto hai installato
<frandrums> qui sta il problema... non ricordo (mi sono dimenticato di annotarmelo)
<frandrums> so che ce n'erano quattro e mi pare di aver installato il primo della lista
<jester-> frandrums: hai messo da repo con softceter?
<frandrums> no... sono alle prime armi con ubuntu e il mondo linux!
<enzotib> frandrums, Ctrl-Alt-t funziona?
<frandrums> sì
<jester-> enzotib: vado a cibarmi
<jester-> frandrums: ctrl-alt-t apre il terminale?
<frandrums> sìsì
<frandrums> però non conoscendo il sistema non so che fare...
<jester-> frandrums: allora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> !paste | frandrums
<ubot-it> frandrums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> jester-, ti sei già cibato? veloce!
<jester-> enzotib: vado continua tu
<jester-> mi stanno urlando
<enzotib> jester-, ne so niente di nvidia
<frandrums> bon dai non importa anche perché anche io devo scappare... mi riconnetterò un'altra volta! grazie del supporto :)
<sacarde> enzotib, al comando "make" ho questo errore : http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/errore-rtl.png
<enzotib> sacarde, non so
<cristian_c> sacarde, cosa devi fare? :)
<sacarde> compilare per avere il modulo trl8723
<sacarde> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl87http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl87http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized23ae-bt-is-not-recognized23ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<sacarde> scusate, ho pastato male
<cristian_c> sacarde, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> ah, il bluetooth?
<sacarde> il modulo rtl8723ae
<cristian_c> sì, questo l'ho capito
<sacarde> nel kernel 3.8 e' incluso
<sacarde> ma nel kernel 3.5 no
<cristian_c> ma hai problemi con il bluetooth?
<sacarde> no
<cristian_c> sacarde, anche il wireless non è riconosciuto?
<sacarde> la wireless rtl8723
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ci guardo
<sacarde> ho provatio a compilarlo da qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<cristian_c> dev'essere un nuovo chip
<cristian_c> sacarde, hai controllato l'md5?
<sacarde> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sacarde, hai installato le dipendenze?
<sacarde> ma se compilo uno di quei moduli si compila
<sacarde> ho installato le dipendenze
<cristian_c> sacarde, puoi spiegarti meglio? Quali moduli?
<cristian_c> perché hai postato un'immagine invece di usare pasttebin?
<sacarde> nel link di sopra fa scricare un tarball
<cristian_c> l'ho visto
<sacarde> che ha: rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae
<cristian_c> sì
<sacarde> all'interno del tarball ci sono una dir per ogni modulo
<cristian_c> cd rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae_linux_mac80211_0006.0514.2012
<sacarde> si
<cristian_c> è sbagliato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> è un'unica dir
<sacarde> dentro questo dir
<sacarde> ci sono 1 dir per ogni modulo
<cristian_c> sacarde, non c'è un makefile?
<sacarde> si
<sacarde> ma da errore
<sacarde> se invece compilo la sottodir che mi interessa... va gene
<cristian_c> mmmm
<sacarde> crea il modulo rtl8723ae
<cristian_c> sacarde, puoi pastebinnare l'output del make?
<cristian_c> sacarde, hai provato con un modprobe
<cristian_c> o insmod
<cristian_c> ?
<sacarde> provo
<sacarde> pausa... a dopo
<formy> ciao
<formy> è la prima volta che son qua
<formy>  come funziona?
<Dix78> !chiedi | formy
<ubot-it> formy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Dix78> funziona così formy :) si fa la domanda e qualcuno che sa rispondere risponde
<pook> mi serve un aglito
<pook> per caso c'è qualcuno che ieri si chiamava col nik name matti-007
<pook> aiuto
<cristian_c> !chiedi | pook
<ubot-it> pook: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<formy> ho usato mirc in windows tanto tempo fa per scambiare musica e film qua si può ? e come si fa?
<cristian_c> formy, ma non è leggermete 'illegale' (anche se dipende dai contenuti)?
<Dix78> formy questa è una chat di supporto di Ubuntu e non una chat per scambiare film
<formy> grazie e scusate
<roberto97> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dix78> roberto97 che problema hai? spiegati meglio
<roberto97> Ok, quando metto il DVD di Ubuntu 12 nel mio PC fisso(NVIDA Geforce 7300 - Intel Pentium 4) per installarlo al fianco di Windows XP, vedo dei rettangoli bianchi sullo schermo, e poi mi appare un messaggio che parla più o meno di impostare la qualità grafica bassa, la imposto, ma non va lo stesso..spero di essermi spiegato bene..grazie comunque
<roberto97> Dix78 capito più o meno? all'altro netbook che ho lo installato correttamente
<Dix78> roberto97 non conosco il tuo problema quindi sto facendo qualche ricerca... scusa per l'attesa
<Dix78> roberto97 suppongo che hai almeno 2G di ram
<roberto97> Dix78 grazie dell'aiuto fai con calma, comunque ho 1G di ram
<Dix78> roberto97 stai installando Ubuntu? Ubuntu con 1G non riesce a girare... devi mettere una distro più leggera
<jester->   gira ma un po rinco
<roberto97> Ah quindi dovrei mettere Lubuntu per pc vecchi?
<jester-> o xubuntu per quelli di mezza eta
<Dix78> roberto97 riesci a far girare egregiamente xubuntu e lubuntu
<jester-> xubuntu è un po meno triste
<Dix78> xubuntu a me piace molto.. l'ho messo sul portatile (!G di ram) ed è velocissimo e pure gradevole esteticamente ma sono gusti
<ubuntuwins> cerco un tecnico avra grosso modo 15 anni
<ubuntuwins> mibofra!
<roberto97> Dix78 grazie mille dell'aiuto, installerò Xubuntu !
<Panda> Buon giorno a tutti
<Guest88542> buongiorno Panda
<elks> salve
<elks> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi che ho problemi con ubuntu 10.11 e quella 12?
<elks> per favore?
<Guest88542> esprimi i tuoi problemi elks
<elks> Allora ho una scheda asus nvidia geforce 210 credo con una scheda madre asus e processore i3 ho un problema quando vado per installare ubuntu mi si vede nella barra sopra delle
<elks> impostazioni con orari internet e tutto bianca tutta bianca
<elks> quando avvio ubuntu dopo aver installato mi si vedono delle strisce viola bianche e verdi
<leosacc> giorno
<elks> poi dopo entro faccio aggiornamenti per ubuntu arriva agli agg di scheda video
<elks> e mi si blocca accendo e non parte più
<elks> cosa può essere?
<elks> Mi potreste aiutare?
<Elks> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Elks> guest hai capito quale può essere il mio problema?
<sole85the> elks se posso volentieri
<Elks> sole
<Elks> mi aiuti qual'è? il mio problema
<Elks> ??
<sole85the> mi sono appena collegato alla chat non visualizzo il tuo problema
<Elks> Ho ri dico allora in pratica quando installo ubuntu sia versione 11 che 12 l'ultima
<Elks> mi si vede tutto bianco
<Elks> nella barra della applicazioni dove c'è l'orologio internet e tutto
<Elks> dopo che installo con difficoltà e senza internet perché non si vede sopra la barra appena ubuntu parte il primo riavvio
<Elks> si vedono delle strisce bianche verdi e viola
<Elks> dopo di chè entro e faccio aggiornamenti ma appena arriva quello della scheda video
<Elks> si blocca e appena provo nel riavviare il sistema
<Elks> non parte come devo fare per favore?
<Elks> o.o
<Elks> hai capito quale può essere il mio problema sole?
<sole85the> ora guardo sul mio manuale e poi ti scrivo se trovo la soluzione
<Elks> ok.
<Elks> Grazie.
<Elks> ma di che manuale parli scusami?
<sole85the> ho  2 libri di ubuntu provo a documentarmi la
<remix_tj> Elks: che scheda video hai?
<Elks> ok :-)
<remix_tj> Elks: come hai fatto l'installazione?
<sole85the> sinceramente non lo so è un portatile samsung su cui era gia installato ubuntu quando l' ho preso
<Elks> Ho una sceda video asus nvidia 210 geforce
<Matty25> Ciao =) se mi potete dare una mano che ho un problema... Quando voglio autenticarmi per salvare un programma, sbloccare qualche impostazione.... Ecc.... Ecc..... Non mi accetta la password! Prima avevo cambiato la password mettendo la su accedere senza la password, ma dopo non mi ha autenticato più!!! Che faccio?
<Elks> tengo come scheda video ho installato ubuntu con il cd ma ripeto sempre lo stesso problema si vede la barra
<Elks> bianca
<mibofra> Matty25, hai fatto male XD
<mibofra> Matty25, se hai un cd/dvd/pennetta live ripristiniamo velocemente su
<Matty25> Si si l' ho installato sta mattina col dvd
<sole85the> elks: purtroppo non trovo la soluzione spero qualcuno ti aiuta
<enzotib> Matty25, cosa hai fatto per accedere senza password?
<mibofra> Elks, potrebbe essere dipeso da: 1)schermo lcd andato al creatore (dico per esperienza), 2) i driver video che utilizzi per ora, 3) se utilizzi i driver open, le mesa
<mibofra> Matty25, avvia il cd
<birbafufi> in ubuntu 12.10 qualcuno sa se posso installare un programma che usavo su windows per l' editing foto?
<mibofra> *meglio dal cd
<mibofra> birbafufi, gimp?
<mibofra> oppure se usavi adobe photoshop con wine non ha più problemi
<birbafufi> io usavo corel paint shop pro con gimp non mi trovo o meglio non riesco ad usarlo
<Matty25> mibofra: ok e dopo?
<enzotib> birbafufi, scusa, perché sei passato a ubuntu, allora?
<birbafufi> perchè è più bello
<mibofra> Matty25, apri un emulatore di terminale
<mibofra> dai sudo blkid Matty25 e posta l'output su paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> birbafufi, che usavi su win?
<birbafufi> corel paint shop pro x3
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco ad avviare amule-adunanza. Da terminale compare questa scritta http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643406/ ... dal monitor si sistema non riesco a trovare amule per poterlo "uccidere". Come posso fare?..
<mibofra> birbafufi, non penso abbia problemi con wine :))
<birbafufi> ok grazie
<enzotib> Zenigata, direi rm /home/nino/.aMuleAdunanzA/muleLock
<mibofra> Zenigata, amule-adunanza è un chuppa risorse, se non hai una fastweb con fibra ottica puoi tranquillamente usare amule :))
<mibofra> spe enzotib , se ha il lock ha un'istanza del programma aperta
<mibofra> Zenigata, prova prima con killall amule-adunanza
<enzotib> mibofra, dice che non c'è trai i processi
<Zenigata> ok!!!
<mibofra> enzotib, se usa top non so , con un killall ne è sicuro :))
<Zenigata> mibofra, killall ... nessun processo trovato
<Matty25> mibofra: Si e sul menù a tendina cosa seleziono?  Ma il mio nome utente è Matteo non Matty25....
<mibofra> Zenigata, allora vai con l'rm del lock, anche se io dare una occhiata con il gnome-system-monitor prima
<mibofra> il lock è li solo quando la risorsa è occupata da un processo...
<Zenigata> enzotib, avevi ragione.... adesso sembrerebbe partire sempre da terminale
<mibofra> Matty25, calma, vai nella dash e cerca terminal
<Zenigata> Grazie!!!!!
<mibofra> Zenigata, con l'rm del lock in ogni caso doveva andare XD, anche se penso che un processo che ti tiene il lock li deve esserci
<mibofra> se no solitamente va via il lock
<enzotib> mibofra, se un processo termina senza rimuovere il lock, resta lì
<enzotib> non va via da solo
<enzotib> capita quando uno usa kill -9 o parenti
<Zenigata> non saprei... comunque adesso sembrerebbe funzionare
<mibofra> enzotib, perché non dovrebbe eliminarlo? (in condizioni normali)
<mibofra> e perché avrebbe dovuto killare con un -9 XD ?
<enzotib> mibofra, appunto, è terminato in condizioni non normali
<mibofra> misteri dell'informatica XD
<enzotib> mibofra, ne ho vista gente che usa -9 quando qualcosa si blocca, senza tentare strade più sane prima
<mibofra> enzotib, da solo così ? beh, si può succedere XD
<mibofra> enzotib, LOL
<mibofra> Zenigata, vai in pace :))
<mibofra> Matty25, sei ancora qui?
<Matty25> mibofra: aspetta che qua abbiamo le lumache che corrono più veloce del mio pc
<mibofra> oddio, ma il pc quanta ram ha?
<Matty25> No no, è che la scheda video con ubuntu è un po' rinco
<mibofra> che scheda è ?
<Matty25> Nvidia FX 5200, solo che ho anche spento il pc prima... Ecco qua, adesso gli dico Prova Ubuntu
<Matty25> Aspetta...
<akhilleus> salve avrei bisogno di una valida alternativa a k9copy per masterizzare i film della videoteca!
<akhilleus> k9copy non toglie protezione agli ultimi film
<Matty25> Eccoci qua!
<enzotib> akhilleus, hai libdvdcss2 installato?
<akhilleus> vedo aspetta
<akhilleus> si si ce l'ho
<Matty25> mibofra: Mi puoi ripetere cosa devo digitare?
<mibofra> sudo blkid
<mibofra> e mettere l'out su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akhilleus> ho libdvdcss2 si
<Matty25> Ma uso Firefox del live cd o cosa? Perchè sto usando l' iPad...
<Matty25> mibofra: Ma uso Firefox del live cd o cosa? Perchè sto usando l' iPad...
<akhilleus> enzotib libdvdcss2 é installato!!!
<enzotib> akhilleus, sì, ho letto
<akhilleus> grazie
<Matty25> boh io lo metto con Firefox
<Matty25> mibofra: fatto, e adesso?
<mibofra> Matty25, il terminale
<Matty25> Poi lascia stare SANDISK perchè ė la mia chiavetta
<mibofra> Matty25, hai messo l'out su paste.ubuntu.com? devi darmi il link...
<Matty25> È questo?     paste.ubuntu.com/5643457
<Matty25> mibofra: ci sei?
<mibofra> si ci sono LOL, scusa ma non aiuto solo te XD
<mibofra> abbi pazienza XD
<Matty25> Si tranquillo nessun problema = )
<mibofra> Matty25, no non è quel link
<mibofra> metti il tutto nel paste, dagli l'ok e copiati il link che ti spunta nella barra degli indirizzi subito dopo XD
<Matty25> mibofra: Eh ma c'è solo questo paste.ubuntu.com/5643457
<mibofra> Matty25, non è il tuo XD
<Matty25> Aaaaarrrgghhhhh!!!,!,!,!,!,!, Ho messo Poster: Matty25             Syntax: Plain Text           Content: quello della terminale.         Poi ho cliccato paste. Adesso il nuovo link è   paste.ubuntu.com/5643505
<akhilleus> enzotib: c'è soluzione x i dvd?
<Matty25> Che stress sta cosa.... =D
<enzotib> akhilleus, non so
<akhilleus> ok grzie lo stesso...
<mibofra> Matty25, bene
<mibofra> dai i comandi che ti sto per dare
<Matty25> Pronti!
<mibofra> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> ansi fai così
<mibofra> prima di tutto dai un sudo bash
<Matty25> Ok
<mibofra> poi dai i comandi che ti do
<Matty25> Si
<mibofra> Matty25, dato sudo bash :D ?
<Matty25> Si si
<mibofra> ok arrivano :==)
<Matty25> Adesso sono root
<mibofra> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> chroot /mnt
<mibofra> mi dici quando hai finito
<Matty25> Si pian!!!!!!
<mibofra> XD
<Matty25> XD
<cristian_c> il mibofra è partito in quarta XD
<mibofra> uei cristian_c :))
<Matty25> Eh si ahahah
<jester-> cristian_c: e se la tira <mibofra> Matty25, dato sudo bash :D ?pure
<Matty25> dai no ste far casin che già son intrigà de mio
<mibofra> jester-, come dici tu ripetere non fa male XD
<mibofra> Matty25, sei arrivato?
<Matty25> mibofra: ok
<mibofra> Matty25, ora dobbiamo necessariamente cambiare password al tuo utente e a root (anche se puoi usare la stessa per il tuo utente)
<mibofra> dai passwd TUO_NOME_UTENTE
<Matty25> mibofra: adesso?
<Matty25> Opsss è arrivato in ritardo
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> metti la nuova password
<gio61> ciao
<mibofra> poi dai passwd root
<mibofra> ciao gio61, cosa ti serve?
<gio61> ho un problema audio
<Matty25> Si ma passwd TUO.... BLABLA li devo mettere il mio nome utente?
<mibofra> certo, devi sostituire TUO_NOME_UTENTE con il nome utente XD, se no perché l'avrei scritto grande XD ?
<Matty25> Ah ok XD
<gio61> sento la musica bassa pur avendo l'audio alto  ( audacius  )
<mibofra> gio61, dai alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> ed alza con i tasti direzionali il volume
<mibofra> poi esci con esc (il pulsante nella testiera XD )
<Matty25> mibofra: adesso faccio passwd root e mi dice che ho sostituito la password, l' ho anche fatto prima con il mio nome utente
<mibofra> perfetto
<mibofra> ora dai exit
<mibofra> sudo reboot , e riavvia senza cd
<Matty25> Bon
<Matty25> Adesso è a posto?
<Matty25> mibofra: adesso è ok?
<mibofra> Matty25, dovrebbe esserlo
<mibofra> prova XD
<Matty25> Dieci sec...
<Matty25> Ok, adesso che dato che il login è automatico, provo a sbloccare qualche finestra delle impostazioni...
<Matty25> mibofra: funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Grazieeeeeeeee milleeeeeeeeeee
<mibofra> Matty25, prego :))
<mibofra> spero di no (perché vorrebbe dire che hai ancora problemi ma ) see you next time :))
<Matty25> mibofra: ma quindi io non posso non usare una password
<Matty25> ?
<mibofra> Matty25, no
<Matty25> Ok grazie ciao
<Lugyz> salve non ho mai usato un canale irc ma ho assoluto bisogno di aiuto perchè usu ubuntu sul computer di lavoro e dopo aver installato il nuovo driver amd ati quando ho riavviato ho visto scheramata nera stile vecchio terminale dos, metto username e pass e il computer non si avvia resta la schermata terminale, dentro ho tutti i dati dell'hotel che gestisco quindi avrei bisogno di aiuto urgente siccome comincia ad arrivare la gente :S
<Lugyz> AIUTO!
<remix_tj> Lugyz: allora
<jester-> Lugyz: installato da sito ati?
<Lugyz> si
<jester-> veleno è
<remix_tj> Lugyz: hai provato a riavviare e scegliere da grub la voce (Recovery mode) e scegliere la voce xfix ?
<Lugyz> non vedo gruvb
<Lugyz> accendo
<Lugyz> schermata ubuntu 1 secondo
<Lugyz> poi terminale
<remix_tj> Lugyz: avvia tenendo premuto il tasto shift, mi sembra che sia quella
<Lugyz> chiede username e pass e via
<Lugyz> ho installato il driver
<Lugyz> amd-driver-installer-8.98-x86.x86_64.run
<remix_tj> vabbè Lugyz
<remix_tj> allora fai così
<remix_tj> entra con il tuo solito utente e password
<Lugyz> fatto
<remix_tj> Lugyz: e poi dai questo comando:
<remix_tj> sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<Lugyz> restore of system environment completed
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> ora fai
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<remix_tj> in teoria dovrebbero rimettere i driver a posto
<Lugyz> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Lugyz> riavvio e vedo se si accende?
<Lugyz> funziona grazie mille :D
<Lugyz> ma non riesco a regolare la luminosità :(
<Lugyz> c'è un metodo facile per regolare tutto?
<remix_tj> Lugyz: eh, accontentati, oppure installa i driver che ti propone ubuntu dal gestore driver proprietari
<Lugyz> perfetto :)
<Lugyz> quello lo so fare per fortuna!
<Lugyz> :)
<Lugyz> grazie mille ragazzi :)
<Lugyz> gentilissimi!
<remix_tj> di niente
<Lugyz> buona domenica! :D
<akis24> sera
<juno6> la sequenza di avvio è bloccata, come posso uscirne?
<jester-> juno6: cioè?
<juno6> cioè, come fare in modo che proceda e avvii effettivamente il sistema?
<juno6> resta ferma ad una voce
<juno6> il punto è che ho fatto modifiche per far avviare il sistema in runlevel 3
<jester-> juno6: fai il boot, menu grub, poi?
<juno6> e anche modificato gdm.conf
<juno6> http://imagebin.org/251478
<jester-> juno6: arrivi al gdm o no
<juno6> questo il punto in cui si ferma
<jester-> juno6: parti con un kernel precedente
<juno6> io ho fatto questo:
<juno6> env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=3
<jester-> juno6: dove
<juno6> in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<jester-> juno6: ripristina il veccjio file
<jester-> o rimetti come era
<jester-> fallo da recovery
<juno6> eh sì ma non si avvia
<juno6> come posso editare file?
<jester-> recovery dovrebbe avviarsi
<juno6> e in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<juno6> ho messo così:
<juno6> http://pastebin.com/vv0c7Z5Y
<jester-> in recovery vai in root e nano /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<juno6> e come vado in recovery?
<jester-> juno6: rimetti a posto
<jester-> juno6: al grub vai in opzioni avanzate
<juno6> considera che poi si tratta di una macchina virtuale, anche se non so se possa interessare
<juno6> grub non vedo
<juno6> non mi esce di selezionare kernel
<juno6> come mostro la schermata di grub?
<jester-> tenedo pigiato shift al boot
<juno6> provo
<busy87> sera
<juno6> jester-, non sono riuscito ad avviare grub, però ho provato con ctrl-alt-space-F1 e mi ha fatto entrare in tty1 e da lì ho editato quei file riportandoli a com'erano in origine ed ora rebootato e partito in modalità grafica
<jester-> juno6: rimetti lightdm
<Birimbao> ola
<Birimbao> salve ho ubuntu+gnome, le ventole della gpu sono sempre a manetta. qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> Birimbao, doppia scheda grafica?
<Birimbao> no
<Birimbao> una nvidia gts250
<cristian_c> Birimbao, hai installato driver di qualsiasi tipo?
<Birimbao> no, installati ci sono quelli nouveau
<jester-> Birimbao: installa i nvidida consigliati in driver aggiuntivi
<Birimbao> li scarico dal sito nvidia?
<Birimbao> o da ubuntu software?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Birimbao: no, sfttcenter, menumodifica, sorgetni software etichetta driver aggiuntivi
<Birimbao> ok ora vedo grazie per ora
<Birimbao> si ce ne sono vari
<Birimbao> ne provo uno
 * Birimbao incrocia le dita
<Birimbao> nel frattempo vi faccio un'altra domanda... ho configurato gli account online ma su gwibber ed empathy nn mi esce nulla. cosa può essere?
<pepigno75> sera che repo devo mettere per installare il tracker a me la ricerca normale fa pena
<cristian_c> pepigno75, qui si da supporto soltanto a software presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<pepigno75> cristian_c, ops scusatemi
<enzotib> !info tracker
<ubot-it> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.1-1ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 707 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<maob> sera
<maob> conoscete chat irc debian?
<Birimbao> si
<enzotib> !chat | maob
<ubot-it> maob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Birimbao> provo a riavviare
<Croce> ciao a tutti...avrei un problemino...riguardo il microfono del mio asus eeePC R101D
<Croce> quando attacco il microfono esterno (ho un'entrata unica) me lo legge come fossero cuffi
<Croce> e
<Croce> ciao a tutti...avrei un problemino...riguardo il microfono del mio asus eeePC R101D,quando attacco il microfono esterno (ho un'entrata unica) me lo legge come fossero cuffie...chi mi può aiutare?
<DirtyJobs> ciao, allora è arrivato il momento che metto mano  a sti maledetti driver della scheda wifi perchè anche se funziona (male) mi provoca una serie di casini al sistema: freeze random che, analizzando syslog, hanno a che fare con sminestramenti del wifi. Quando il computer va in sospensione per la batteria finita si risveglia da solo e guardando il syslog sembra che faccia casino con il modulo wifi. è una broadcom 43xx
<anubi|ux31e> aloa
<anubi|ux31e> ho provato sul chan di debian visto che ho un problema con iceweasel... vediamo se qui con firefox a qualcuno è capitato
<anubi|ux31e> tento di connettermi ad un sito della mai rete locale tramite protocollo https
<anubi|ux31e> e con firefox non va
<cristian_c> Croce, hai controllato in alsamixer?
<anubi|ux31e> prima andava ora non più
<anubi|ux31e> con tutti gli altri browser va
<anubi|ux31e> l'errore è connessione sicura non riuscita
<Croce> no cristian_C...ora provo
<anubi|ux31e> le ho provato tutte..... o quasi ...
<anubi|ux31e> consigli ? suggerimenti ?
<Croce> come si prova in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> Croce, apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> anubi|ux31e, il problema si verifica anche in ubuntu?
<DirtyJobs> noncristia
<DirtyJobs> scusa
<DirtyJobs> missclick
<DirtyJobs> ascolta allora non mi ricordo in realtà come li ho scaricati
<cristian_c> ?
<DirtyJobs> ah no
<cristian_c> lol
<DirtyJobs> si si
<DirtyJobs> allora scusa sembro mongolo
<DirtyJobs> ora mi ripigio
<DirtyJobs> ripiglio
<DirtyJobs> :P
<DirtyJobs> allora tramite driver aggiuntivi proprietari
<Croce> niente...neanche con alsamixer...legge il microfono come fosse una cuffia
<anubi|ux31e> cristian_c, non ho ubuntu
<anubi|ux31e> solo debian wheezy
<anubi|ux31e> il problema cmq credo sia del browser e non del sistema operativo
<anubi|ux31e> visto che con tutti gli altri browser va e prima andava anche con firefox
<anubi|ux31e> prima = qualche ora fa
<anubi|ux31e> dal sito non mi sono slogato correttamente ... poi non ho fatto altro...
<cristian_c> !chat | anubi|ux31e
<ubot-it> anubi|ux31e: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Croce, hai un solo jack?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, avevi seguito qualche procedura?
<roberto1> salve a tutti, ho scaricato Xubuntu 12.10 ma quando lo inserisco per installarlo , lampeggia il trattino bianco nella schermata nera in alto a sinistra ma non da alcun segnale di vita...non parte l'installazione ecco...sapreste aiutarmi? grazie
<enzotib> roberto1, rifare il supporto
<enzotib> roberto1, e controllare l'md5
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c si c'era una guida, dovrebbe essere quella del wiki
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, spiega cos'avevi fatto
<roberto1> enzotib, spiegati in parole semplici, perchè non sono pratico, scusa tanto ma..
<enzotib> roberto1, se hai fatto in DVD rifallo, stessa cosa se hai fatto una pendrive, rifalla
<enzotib> roberto1, ma prima di rifarla, controlla che l'MD5 della ISO corrisponda a quella del sito
<enzotib> !md5 | roberto1
<ubot-it> roberto1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<roberto1> enzotib, ho fatto in CD , comunque lo rifarò e controllerò l'MD5 grazie
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, cos'hai fatto in particolare?
<DirtyJobs> ho installato i driver b43 come c'è scritto li passo per passo, cristian_c
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Croce> cristian_c la cuffia ha 2 jack...mentre il pc ha 1 entrata...quando inserisco il jack rosso (microfono) lo legge come cuffia -.-
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quale delle due?
<cristian_c> Croce, sì, ma non intendevo gli spinotti, quanto le porte
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c b43 con connessione
<Croce> cristian_C la porta è una
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quale scheda?
<cristian_c> Croce, ok
<cristian_c> Croce, aplay -l
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c b43227
<Croce> fatto...copio su pastebin
<Croce> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5644147/
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, asp
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, trovato l'errore
<Croce> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5644147/
<cristian_c> Croce, asp
<cristian_c> Croce, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c cioè
<mibofra_smart> chat si è chiuso XD
<mibofra_smart> *xchat
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, hai seguito la procedura sbagliata
<abh_> hi
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c come faccio a ripulire tutto e eseguire quella corretta? ammesso che esista
<abh_> se lightdm si avvia con solo il guest, come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> abh_, prima mostrava l'altro/gli altri utenti?
<abh_> si, prima vedeva gli altri utenti
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, semplicemente, cancelli tutte le modifiche
<enzotib> abh_, e cosa hai fatto per romperlo?
<abh_> ora solo quello per la guest session
<sole85> problema: in ubuntu 12.10 vorrei visualizzare dei video su mediaset.it e non me li fa vedere ci impiega molto a caricare, cosa devo fare?grazie
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c cioè
<abh_> ho solo modificato una cosa in grub, che poi ho ripristinato
<enzotib> abh_, cosa?
<abh_> hidden_menu
<abh_> messo a false
<abh_> e ora riportato a true
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, hai seguito la procedura tal dei tali, cioè hai fatto x, y , z ecc...
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, basta che a ritroso cancelli le modifiche z, y e x
<Croce> cristian_c allora?
<cristian_c> Croce, fatto?
<enzotib> abh_, ora sei con guest?
<abh_> no, ora sono con il reovery mode
<mibofra_smart> ciao da smartphone :))
<abh_> senza x, ovviamente
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c qual'è la procedura corretta?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quella dei driver STA
<enzotib> abh_, ma come sei collegato?
<enzotib> abh_, intendo qui in chat
<abh_> sto con un altro pc :D
<enzotib> ah ecco
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, STA: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227, BCM43228
<Croce> fatto...non succede nulla
<enzotib> abh_, ls -l /home cosa dice?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, b43: BCM4306/3, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4320
<abh_> ci sono gli utenti
<DirtyJobs> cristian_ ah ok grazie
<cristian_c> Croce, ora altro comando
<abh_> ci sara' qualche lock del cazzo...
<cristian_c> Croce, gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Croce> fatto
<Djgatox> ce qualcuno??
<enzotib> abh_, grep -v ^# /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<cristian_c> Croce, apri il file .txt e postalo su pastebin
 * Djgatox questo settore eh informatica?
<enzotib> !pastebin | abh_
<ubot-it> abh_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Croce> quale file .txt?
<abh_> enzotib: e' un casino riscriverlo a mano, cosa dovrebbe esserci?
 * Djgatox qualcuno sa come fare una partizione manualmente??
<enzotib> abh_, minimum-id cosa è?
<cristian_c> Croce, HD-Audio-Models.txt
 * Djgatox alloraA???
<abh_> enzotib: 500
<cristian_c> Djgatox, lol
<Djgatox> ahah
<Djgatox> sai come fare
<Djgatox> una parizione
<cristian_c> ?
<Djgatox> manualmente
<Djgatox> su backtrack 5??
<Croce> cristian_c ma dov'è sto .txt?
<Djgatox> nn riesco ad installare backtrack
<cristian_c> Djgatox, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> niente backtrack
<Djgatox> ???
<Djgatox> figa ce scritto
<abh_> enzotib: in lightdm.conf c'e' user-session=ubuntu
<Djgatox> ubuntu.it
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> Croce, nella home, suppongo
<enzotib> abh_, ok
<Djgatox> allora nn serve
<Djgatox> per scambiare informazione
<Djgatox> su linux
<Djgatox> sicuramente
<abh_> enzotib: quindi? :D
<cristian_c> Djgatox, ?
<enzotib> abh_, sto cercando qualche info
<Djgatox> figa che palle..adesso devo trovare un altro canale
<cristian_c> lol
<abh_> se provo a disabilitare il guest?
<Croce> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5644200/
<enzotib> abh_, l'utente non compare proprio, oppure compare ma dà errore quando provi a entrare?
<abh_> non compare proprio
<cristian_c> Croce,   laptop-amic	Laptops with analog-mic input
<cristian_c> Croce,     laptop-dmic	Laptops with digital-mic input
<cristian_c> per il tuo chip
<Croce> nel terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> devi scegliere una delle due
<manuel_> ciao !! ho un problema con il pc  qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | manuel_
<ubot-it> manuel_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Croce> e dove la inserisco?
<cristian_c> Croce, peima devi scegliere
<cristian_c> *prima
<Croce> la seconda
<manuel_> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<Croce> cristian_c laptop-dmic Laptops with digital-mic input
<cristian_c> Croce, è digitare?
<cristian_c> che poi non conosco la differenza XD
<cristian_c> scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> *digitale
<Croce> suppongo di si...come tutti i dispositivi moderni...l'analogico lo prendi da un giradischi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :D
<abh_> enzotib: niente?
<enzotib> abh_, no, per ora
<cristian_c> Croce, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
<enzotib> manuel_, sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> Croce, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Croce> e poi?
<manuel_> devo aprire un terminale?
<enzotib> manuel_, sì
<Croce> cristian_c e che devo fare?
<manuel_> come si fà già??
<cristian_c> Croce, hai digitato?
<Croce> si
<cristian_c> manuel_, sei su unity?
<Croce> e mi si apre il .txt
<cristian_c> Croce, si è aperto lpeditor?
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> ma non è un .txt
<manuel_> sarebbe?
<enzotib> abh_, non trovo niente, non so aiutarti
<Croce> si è aperti l'editor di testo...il file è un .conf
<abh_> diocane
<Croce> cristian_c si è aperto l'editor...e adesso?
<cristian_c> !unity | manuel_
<ubot-it> manuel_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Croce, devi aggiungere una riga in fondo
<Croce> aggiungo quella che ho scelto?
<cristian_c> Croce, asp
<roberto1> enzotib , ho controllato MD5 ed è diverso, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Croce, options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-dmic
<cristian_c> Croce, poi, postami il file aggiornato
<Croce> ok
<cristian_c> abh_, che problema hai?
<enzotib> roberto1, riscaricare la ISO
<Croce> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5644245/
<abh_> cristian_c: lightdm mi si avvia solo con il guest
<abh_> gli altri utenti non compaiono piu'
<roberto1> enzotib ahiahi..brutta botta perchè ho il limite dei Gb...ma comunque come mai questo problema?ho scaricato male? non capisco
<cristian_c> Croce, salva il file
<enzotib> roberto1, probabilmente sì
<Croce> fatto
<cristian_c> Croce, riavvia il sistema
<enzotib> roberto1, magari usa un torrent, che in genere verifica automaticamente i dati scaricati
<Croce> ok
<manuel_> cristian ho aperto il terminale il mio problema è questo:  E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<abh_> cristian_c: idee?
<enzotib> manuel_, sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cristian_c> abh_, controlla il registr degli accessi
<cristian_c> *registro
<abh_> dove?
<cristian_c> abh_, ma potrebbe essere Xauthority
<roberto1> enzotib, torrent va lento con la mia connessione... se scarico l'alternate? cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> roberto1, cambia l'installer
<enzotib> roberto1, l'alternate non esiste più
<enzotib> abh_, /var/log/lightdm/*
<manuel_> ok enzotib poi?
<roberto1> enzotib ah ok,allora riscaricherò...
<abh_> enzotib: sono tutti vuoti i logs
<enzotib> manuel_, poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> abh_, com'è possibile?
<abh_> boh
<enzotib> abh_, non puoi vederli se non sei root
<abh_> enzotib: sono root, sono vuoti
<roberto1> enzotib grazie mille dell'aiuto , ti farò sapere ciao
<abh_> cristian_c: .Xauthority e' vuoto
<cristian_c> abh_, asp
<enzotib> ciao roberto1
<enzotib> abh_, il filesystem ora è in ro?
<abh_> no, l'ho rimontato rw
<manuel_> ok poi?
<cristian_c> abh_, sudo mv .Xauthority Xauthority.old
<enzotib> manuel_, se non ha dato errori, hai risolto
<abh_> cristian_c: e' un file vuoto
<cristian_c> abh_, poi spegni il pc e riaccendilo
<abh_> ok
<cristian_c> abh_, ah ok
<cristian_c> abh_, eliminalo
<cristian_c> spegni e riaccendi
<abh_> ok
<manuel_> però non mi prende la password sudo?
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> manuel_, la scrivi ma non si vede
<enzotib> manuel_, funziona lo stesso, è per sicurezza
<vejux> ciao , vorrei sapere , siccome ho un pc un pò datato, quale sarebbe meglio scaricare tra Lubuntu e Xubuntu...e se entrambi sono in lingua italiana
<Dix78> vejux lubuntu è la versione più leggera consigliata se hai meno di 1G di ram.Xubuntu gira benissimo con 1G o più di ram.
<Xyd> Sera
<Xyd> Qualcuno sa darmi info riguardo Back Track
<Xyd> Grazie
<cristian_c> Xyd, questo è il canale di supprto di ubuntu
<vejux> Dix78 scaricherò xubuntu, ma è lingua italiana?
<cristian_c> *supporto
<cristian_c> vejux, c'è il pacchetto lingua
<Dix78> certamente vejux
<vejux> Dix78 grazie mille ad entrambi, comunque siccome sono una pippa in informatica sapreste indicarmi come scaricarlo ?
<Dix78> vejux http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<cristian_c> o con i torrent :D
<Croce> cristian_c ...non è cambiato nulla
<vejux> Dix78 grazie mille..adesso per scaricare NO torrent devo cliccare su europe?
<URUS> sera
<cristian_c> Croce, prova con l'altra
<Croce> cioè? te una cosa mi hai scritto
<Dix78> si vejux devi cliccare su europa poi cercare il file che devi scaricare per il tuo pc
<cristian_c> Croce, ve n'erano due
<cristian_c> Croce, laptop-amic
<Xyd> boh che tipi
<cristian_c> Croce, al posto dell'altra
<vejux> Dix78 sei stato molto utile, grazie ciao
<Croce> ok
<Dix78> niente ciao vejux
<cristian_c> Croce, cioè sostituisci la stringa
<cristian_c> Croce, basta che cambi una lettera: a  al posto di d
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> salvi e riavvii
<cristian_c> XD
<Croce> ho capito :D ma come apro il file di prima?
<cristian_c> Croce, con lo stesso comando
<cristian_c> sudo gedit bla bla bla
<Croce> se scrivo history non me lo trova
<Croce> -.-
<cristian_c> Croce, non devi scriver ehistory
<cristian_c> Croce, tasto freccia
<Croce> non c'è il comando -.- potresti riscriverlo?
<Dix78> x
<cristian_c> Croce, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Croce> fatto...ora riavvio
<Croce> cristian_c nulla T.T
<cristian_c> Croce, uhm
<cristian_c> Croce, modello?
<Croce> asus eeepc r101d
<cristian_c> Croce, quale ambiente grafico?
<Croce> beh...se non confondo il nome unity
<Croce> ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> con unity?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Croce, controlla le impostazioni nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/918254
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 918254 in linux "Realtek ALC269VB, needs to manually edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Croce> ubuntu 12.10 ...che sbadato...comunque nelle impostazioni di configurazione dell'audio il microfono c'è...ma è quello del pc! anche con il jack attaccato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> allora la vicenda è diversa
<cristian_c> Croce, sei sicuro che la porta funge anche da ingresso?
<Croce> si...c'è il segno della cuffia,la sbarra e poi il segno del microfono
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/970198
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 970198 in alsa-driver "[Asus UX31E, Realtek ALC269VB] external mic don't work" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> Croce, quale kernel usi?
<Croce> kernel?
<cristian_c> Croce, sì
<Croce> e che ne so io...come faccio a vedere?
<Croce> cristian_c come controllo che kernel ho?
<marina370> Buonasera, non so se ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema ma conto molto su voi esperti..
<Dix78> Croce devi dare questo comando uname -r
<marina370> uname -r
<cristian_c> Croce, uname -r
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marina370, ?
<marina370> Salve, Ho un HD esterno Maxtor che contiene migliaia di foto della mia bimba, solo un parte salvate in DVD. Questa sera improvvisamente mi dice che l'HD non è leggibile perchè devo formattarlo...
<marina370> Ricordo che anni fa per un problema analogo amici mi avevano consigliato di aprirlo con linux..
<cristian_c> marina370, uhm
<marina370> Sono completamente ignorante in materia, sto scaricando il file iso, poi??
<Dix78> !installazione | marina370
<ubot-it> marina370: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marina370> guida ufficiale in inglese???? Come se fosse in aramaco antico..
<cristian_c> Dix78, magari lo usa in live
<cristian_c> marina370, tanto non vuoi installarlo
<cristian_c> ma ti serve solo per aprire l'hard disk
<marina370> se serve lo installo solo che non so come fare4
<Croce> cristian_c #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:26:01 UTC 2012
<cristian_c> marina370, lo puoi usare da live senza installarlo
<marina370> Siate gentili, istruzioni passo a passo... vi prego
<cristian_c> Croce, non l'hai postato tutto
<Croce> questo mi ha dato
<cristian_c> marina370, scarichi il file .iso, poi lo masterizzi su dvd
<cristian_c> Croce, uhm, no
<cristian_c> Croce, ne hai postato soltanto una parte
<Croce> uname -v
<marina370> ok masterizzo su dvd, inserisco DVD su lettore, accendo il pc...poi??
<Croce> esce quello
<cristian_c> Croce, -r
<cristian_c> ma chi ha usato v?
<Croce> aaaah
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> l'abbiamo scritto giusto un due
<Croce> 3.2.0-26-generic
<maob> cristian
<maob> cristian_c
<cristian_c> maob, sei nel canale sbagliato
<Croce> cristian_c 3.2.0-26-generic
<cristian_c> a, ubuntu
<cristian_c> canale giusto
<cristian_c> :D
<maob> come faccio
<cristian_c> *ah
<Dix78> marina370 poi devi entrare nel bios e impostare il boot in modo che legga prima il cd
<marina370> ???????????
<cristian_c> Croce, ok, prova ad aggiornare il kernel
<Croce> sudo update?
<marina370> ah si.. legge già prima i cd, è come quando devi inserire nuovi programmi..
<cristian_c> Croce, no
<maob> come faccio a seguisrti
<cristian_c> Croce, ne devi installare una versione più recente
<Dix78> non proprio marina370 ... ecco la guida per impostare il boot http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<cristian_c> maob, spiegati
<Croce> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Croce, c'è una guida sul wiki
<maob> il video ora è ok
<maob> da live ubuntu il video non da problemi
<maob> video stabile
<cristian_c> maob, sempre più strano
<cristian_c> maob, hai domandato a quelli di debian?
<maob> non saprei dove rivolgermi
<cristian_c> maob, /join #debian-it
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> su irc
<cristian_c> Croce, asp, che la prendo
<maob> grazie mille
<maob> preziosissimo
<Croce> cristian_c non trovo un kernel aggiornato
<cristian_c> Croce, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel
<Croce> già letto...ma i kernel che trovo per la 12.04 sono aggiornati a maggio 2012
<marina370> Ok, verificato, è impostato il boot in modo che legga prima il cd
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/970198
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 970198 in alsa-driver "[Asus UX31E, Realtek ALC269VB] external mic don't work" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> Croce, puoi aggiornare a un kernel più recente
<cristian_c> che dovrebbero aver fixato il problema per la tua scheda
<marina370> Inserisco CD, lascio che me lo legga e...
<cristian_c> marina370,  e parte il sistema
<marina370> ok, per recuperare i dati del mio HD?
<roberto1> enzotib ho riscaricato Xubuntu, spero che sia la volta buona, perchè ho consumato 1,50 Gb della mia connessione... gli MD5 non combaciano....aiutami tu perfavore
<Dix78> marina370 esce una schermata che chiede se vuoi installare ubuntu o provarlo. devi mettere prova ubuntu
<Croce> cristian_c ho capito...ma non capisco quale kernel scaricare di quelli nella lista
<marina370> ok, provo e per chiedergli di cercare i file nel mio HD esterno?
<cristian_c> Croce, io andrei sui 3.4 o 3.5
<Dix78> si marina370 . chiedendo di provare hai mozzilla e altre funzioni... anche la funzione per lavorare sui dischi
<cristian_c> Croce, sei su precise?
<Croce> ok
<cristian_c> Croce, sei su precise?
<cristian_c> quantal?
<marina370> cristian_c -> Sei stato gentilissimo. Mi scuso tanto per il disturbo. Buona serata
<Croce> cristian_c arriva al 3.4 rc7
<marina370> Adesso finisco di scaricarlo e domani provo... semmai domani sera torno a rompere. Smackkkk
<cristian_c> marina370, sta andando?
<cristian_c> ah,ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> Croce, gli rc lasciali perdere
<Dix78> roberto1 se l'immagine non è corretta è inutile che tenti l'installazione. Puoi richiedere l'invio di un cd da questa pagina http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/richiedi-cd
<cristian_c> Croce, sei su precise?
<Croce> si
<Croce> linux-image-extra-*_i386.deb questo non lo trovo nella cartella del 3.4
<roberto1> Dix78 .....grazie...proverò a richiedere.....non si può fare niente per ripararla?
<Dix78> roberto1 devi riscaricarla
<roberto1> Dix78 l'ho fatto per ben due volte!!!!
<Dix78> roberto1 non so cosa dire... a me non è mai successo di scaricare immagini con problemi anche se ho provato quasi tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Croce, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> asp
<roberto1> Dix78 beato te....io ho consumato 1,50Gb ........... ma come mai l'alternative non c'è più?
<cristian_c> uname -a
<Croce> 32
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Croce, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<cristian_c> vai a questo link e scarica i pacchetti indicati n el wiki
<cristian_c> *nel
<Croce> non c'è l'linux-image-extra-*_i386.deb
<Croce> linux-image-extra-*_i386.deb questo non c'è
<cristian_c> Croce, va beh, gli altri tre
<johnny_> ciao
<Croce> ok
<johnny_> a tutti
<enzotib> roberto1, ma il controllo l'hai fatto bene?
<johnny_> sono nuovo ......ki mi aiuta ?
<enzotib> roberto1, e comunque se non riesci a scaricarlo correttamente non vedo come posso aiutarti
<enzotib> !chiedi | johnny_
<ubot-it> johnny_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<johnny_> ok :)
<roberto1> enzotib ....................sono molto dispiaciuto............l'ho scaricato ben due volte! mah...vabbè grazie a tutti e ciao
<cristian_c> roberto1, qual'è il problema?
<roberto1> cristian_c ho scaricato 2 volte Xubuntu ma MD5 non coincide...........
<johnny_> stò scaricando ubuntu....non lo conosco ..ma vedo che è un .iso ....come lo apro e lo istallo se lo devo fare con usb ?
<Croce> beh...io vado a letto...domani ti faccio sapere cristian_c ...grazie :D
<Dix78> !usb | johnny_
<ubot-it> johnny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<johnny_> ok ..leggo da wiki grazie
<root__> ciaoo
<cristian_c> roberto1, forse è la connessione
<cristian_c> roberto1, da dove hai scaricato?
<root__> voi usate tutti ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> johnny_, usa unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | johnny_
<ubot-it> johnny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<roberto1> cristian_c europe
<cristian_c> roberto1, ?
<cristian_c> roberto1, usa i torrent
<cristian_c> Croce, ok, consulta sempre quella pagina wiki, notte
<root__> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> root__, non ti conosco :)
<root__> piacere Luigi :)
<cristian_c> :D
<root__> usi ubuntu?
<johnny_> ok ..vedo...
<roberto1> cristian_c i torrent con la mia connessione non vanno bene, scaricherò Lubuntu che si scarica tranquillamente penso , vero?
<Dix78> root__ questa è la chat di supporto di ubuntu... certo che usiamo ubuntu
<cristian_c> roberto1, è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> roberto1, che connessione hai?
<cristian_c> Dix78, e chi l'ha detto. Qui siamo tutti fan di Windows e Apple?
<cristian_c> Apple
<cristian_c> *?
<Dix78> cristian_c tifa chi vuoi intanto sei qui :P
<roberto1> cristian_c vodafone ma non ADSL, 3g, e ho 15gb di limite.......devo saperlo gestire altrimenti scaricavo 3 o 4 Xubuntu
<cristian_c> roberto1, dipende dalla tua qualità di connessione. Penso che il problema sia quello
<cristian_c> se è scarso il segnale, allora ci possono essere problemi
<Dix78> roberto1 prova a contattare un lug nella tua zona (se c'è) e sicuramente ti daranno una mano http://lugmap.linux.it/
<johnny_> uff uff 17minuti ....
<Dix78> è la soluzione più estrema ma se non riesci a scaricare...
<cristian_c> roberto1, oppure chiedi a un vicino se puoi scaricare il file con la sua connessione
<cristian_c> :D
<roberto1> cristian_c troverò una soluzione...grazie mille comunque alla prossima
<roberto1> Dix78 vedrò come fare grazie mille anche a te ciao
<Dix78> ciao roberto1
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<johnny_> ndiamoooooooooooooooooo :)
<Guest58291> :)
<Guest58291> qualcuno sa dirmi come girare la webcam
<johnny_> ;)
<Dix78> Guest58291 ?
<Guest58291> se qualcuno ha informazione su come modificare la webcam in modo da girarla
<Guest58291> e la prima volta ke uso linux
<Gigy> ciaoo
<Gigy> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Gigy
<ubot-it> Gigy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gigy> aaaahhhh capito, ma quì non si dialoga indipendetemente se ci sono o meno problemi?
<jester-> Gigy: se hai un problema scrivilo. se vuoi solo ciarlare joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gigy> ok
<VlanX> salve
<VlanX> potrei chiedere un aiuto per montare in fstab una partizione NFS remota?
<enzotib> VlanX, qual è il problema?
<VlanX> enzotib: inserisco la stringa come trovo scritto in rete ma il comando non funziona, e il sistema si avvisa in modalità grafica provvisoria
<mibofra> VlanX, NFS in fstab? perché ?
<nicolamenicacci> Ciao a tutti, nessuno ha risolto il problema delle dipendenze Wine dall'ultimo aggiornamento di Ubuntu 12.10?
<vinci98l> nicolamenicacci,  prova con sudo apt-get install -f
<nicolamenicacci> fatto, non si è risolto niente
<nicolamenicacci> ci sono problemi di dipendenze sembra anche dei driver grafici, mi chiedevo se installare la nuova versione 1.5. potesse risolverli; sono impallati da 4-5 giorni ormai
<vinci98l> nicolamenicacci,  aspetta l'aggiornamento allora...
<nicolamenicacci> allora insomma è solo un problema di aggiornamento; meno male, pensavo che qualcosa fosse andato storto durante i vari aggiornamenti
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: ambia il server apt
<nicolamenicacci> Ciao jester: significa, specificamente?
<vinci98l> nicolamenicacci,  vuol dire vai su sorgenti software in impostazioni
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sorgenti software, menu modifica di softcenter
<nicolamenicacci> jester: sarò cieco, ma tale menu non lo scorgo, perdonami
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: la finestra ha deimenu o no
<jester-> sul bordo superiore o sulla barra scema di unity
<nicolamenicacci> jester: no, la finestra sorgenti software non ha menu
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: cliccala e guarda sulla barra in alto
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sei in sorgenti software?
<nicolamenicacci> jester: sì, ci sono
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: in generale cambia il server
<nicolamenicacci> ad esempio il server principale, dalla schermata di apertura delle sorgenti software?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: è li da vedere. clicca il box altro e metti un server italiano tipo fastbull
<VlanX> mibofra: beh vorrei che il Desktop montasse la partizione remota sul server ogni volta all'avvio
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ok, fatto
<mibofra> VlanX, metti che la partizione non è reperibile? fstab rimane li come uno scemo XD
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicolamenicacci> jester: bel guaio, mi dice che non esiste wine! dice così "Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «wine» nelle sorgenti software attuali"
<mibofra> VlanX, consiglio vivamente, le partizioni remote montale manualmente, o fai uno script che le monti per te (magari al login)
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: significa che hai cannibalizzato sources.list?
<nicolamenicacci> jester: nossignore, non l'ho toccato in nessun modo
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sempre da software center altro software abilita i partners ed extra
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ok lo faccio. Nel frattempo, dopo il comando da terminale, è tornato Wine, ma al solito mi dice la solita storia delle dipendenze. Adesso Abilito partners ed extra
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: abilita sti repo
<jester-> se è li dentro normale che non lo trovi se disabilitati
<nicolamenicacci> jester: intendi dalla finestra "altro software" o gli aggiornamenti, aggiungendo anche "proposti2 e "non supportati"?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: i proposti no
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: in altro software abilita tutto
<nicolamenicacci> jester: in altro software anche quelli del cd, quindi, giusto?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: cd no
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ok, allora ho fatto tutto, compreso i non supportati, lasciando fuori i proposti, come dicevi tu (in rpecedenza, tempo fa, li avevo scleti... ehm...)
<jester-> i proposti sono veleno se no sai come fare
<jester-> update e upgrade di apt
<nicolamenicacci> jester: il comando da terminale che mi avevi dato prima?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ok, jester, lo sta facendo
<nicolamenicacci> 0 agigornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<nicolamenicacci> jester: vedo se dal software center adesso me lo installa?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get install wine
<nicolamenicacci> jester: messsaggio del terminale: "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  wine : Dipende: wine1.4 ma non sta per essere installato E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati."
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get install winetrick
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: ma che distro hai
<nicolamenicacci> jester: scusa, il msg completo è questo: sudo apt-get install wine Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ho la 12.10 e tutto è andato bene fino a martedì, quando un avanzamento parziale me lo ha tolto
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get update e metti nel paste quello che esce
<jester-> !pste | nicolamenicacci
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pste'
<jester-> !paste | nicolamenicacci
<ubot-it> nicolamenicacci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ok, faccio quel comando e incollo
<nicolamenicacci> jester: l'indirizzo della url è http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644825/
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: soft di terze parti è abilitato?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: hai un repo debian disattivalo
<jester-> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<jester-> secondo me è il debian che rompe
<nicolamenicacci> jester: a parte cd e aggiornamenti proposti, tutto quello che c'era da spuntare l'ho spuntato, es si possono postare gli screenshot te lo mostravo
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: i proposti non vanno bene ma disattiva il  repo debian che disturba
<nicolamenicacci> jester: se per "terze parti" intendi "indipendente", sì, è abilitato
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: da li distava il debian, non è mai una buona idea mettere repo di altre distro
<jester-> disattiva*
<nicolamenicacci> jester: ho un repo di questo tipo: www.bchemnet.com/suldr/debian extra . Ti riferisci a questa forse?
<jester-> si
<jester-> togli la spunta o cancellalo
<nicolamenicacci> jester: lo cancello, mi serviva per la stampante laser multifunzione, ma comunque adesso sembra funzionare
<nicolamenicacci> jester: cancellato
<nicolamenicacci> ora come procedo, sempre col vedere se lo installa?
<jester-> nicolamenicacci: sudo apt-get update
<nicolamenicacci> jester: credo tu sia sparito
<Dix78> cosa vuol dire su irc "Dix78 ha impostato la modalità +i Dix78" ???
<VlanX> mibofra: hai ragione, quindi posso usare il demone che esegue gli script all'avvio... ti ricordi come si chiama?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-17
<fabio_cc> gianlu90, non ha ancora finito?
<gianlu90> no
<gianlu90> nn è normale eh?
<fabio_cc> non penso, ma fallo lavorare
<gianlu90> okk
<fabio_cc> adesso però devo andare
<fabio_cc> notte
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<Giovy> salve
<Giovy> potete aiutarmi?
<Giovy> Salve mi potreste aiutare?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giovy> non riesco ad installare dal software center mi esce la dicitura installazione di pacchetti non fidati..
<ExPBoy> Giovy, ad esempio che pacchetto vorresti installare?
<Giovy> Gli aggiornamenti disponibili..
<ExPBoy> per gli aggiornamenti quando disponibili ti viene richiesto in automatico dal sistema
<ExPBoy> se poi hai messo ppa e robaccia allora il discorso cambia
<Andreone> ciao a tutti
<Andreone> Vi risulta che Ubuntu le ultime 3 versione sparpagliano i dati personali a mezzo mondo e Ubuntuone direttamente ad amazon ?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, esprimiti in modo più chiaro
<Andreone> Me l' ha detto un tente, boooo
<cristian_c> ?
<Andreone> *utente
<Giovy> In realtà non me ne intendo molto.. Leggendo su un forum dicevano di lanciare da terminale il comando sudo apt-get posto ciò che mi esce?
<ExPBoy> Giovy, ma che vuoi fare che non si è capito
<ExPBoy> gli aggiornamenti sono automatici
<Giovy> si ma non riesco ad installare nulla nemmeno dal software center!
<ExPBoy> Giovy, fammi un esempio di un pacchetto che vuoi installare
<cristian_c> lol
<Andreone> A proposito, come faccio ad installare google earth ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, se non sbagio, non è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *sbaglio
<ExPBoy> eh
<Andreone> Infatti, cristian, non è presente
<cristian_c> Andreone, comunque , c'è la guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> leggila
<Giovy> Klamav tipo
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<cristian_c> !info klamav
<ubot-it> Package klamav does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> se non c'è difficile da installare dal software center
<cristian_c> ihihih
<Giovy> nono è presente invece!
<ExPBoy> urca Giovy che versione hai?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> si di ubuntu non di altro
<Andreone> Dopo che ho dato il comando
<Andreone> sudo dpkg -i googleearth*
<cristian_c> Andreone, hai trovato la guida?
<Andreone> Mi dice
<Andreone> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  googleearth
<Giovy> se mi dite dove vederla vi informo è la prima volta che lo uso!
<ExPBoy> Giovy, e come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> Giovy, lsb_release -a
<Giovy> mi hanno regalato questo pc c'era già..
<Giovy> ah ecco.. Ubuntu 10.10
<cristian_c> Giovy, digita il comando in un terminale e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> aeee
<Giovy> fatto
<cristian_c> Giovy, ubuntu 10.10 è obsoleta
<cristian_c> non supportata da diverso tempo
<ExPBoy> ecco trovato perchè non aggiorna :)
<Giovy> e quindi? come dovrei fare adesso??
<cristian_c> !chat | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Giovy, installi un rilascio di ubuntu ancora supportato
<cristian_c> consigliati: 12.04 e 13.10
<ExPBoy> previa prova da live
<ExPBoy> (magari il pc è del paleolitico)
<Giovy> mi dite come fare?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Giovy, già , che pc è?
<Giovy> clicco sui link e faccio quello ke mi dicono? cmq è un notebook asus "Eee PC" processore dual core
<Giovy> modello 1015PX
<cristian_c> Giovy, non è molto performante come pc
<cristian_c> Giovy, ti conviene scaricare una derivata
<cristian_c> tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<Giovy> come posso scaricarlo?
<Giovy> ma una volta scaricato si installa automaticamente?
<ExPBoy> vedo che hai letto la guida
<Giovy> no xD
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<cristian_c> lol
<Giovy> :)
<cristian_c> Giovy, leggila
<Giovy> si..
<cristian_c> Giovy, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Giovy> grazie
<Giovy> mi consigliate lubuntu o xubuntu? la migliore?
<cristian_c> non c'è migliore o peggiore, è soggettivo
<cristian_c> Giovy, lubuntu è più leggera (quindi, più veloce), xubuntu è più completa
<Giovy> ok..
<Giovy> capito..
<tdk200> Salve a tutti voi del chan
<tdk200> Ho da poco cambiato hd e su lubuntu tutto funzionava bene. con l'hd vecchio il pc nn si spegneva e nn si riavviava con il cambio di hd e con nuova installazione il tutto si era risolto.
<tdk200> ieri però avevo la necessità di usare i driver proprietari della nvidea, li ho attivati e il pc nn si riavvia e nn si spegne più
<tdk200> oltretutto oggi dopo averlo acceso nn ha più l'audio
<teoreds> ciao
<teoreds> qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<teoreds> problema con low graphics mode
<teoreds> si avvia così e se provo ad andare in console si impalla
<teoreds> c'è qualcuno?
<teoreds> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<teoreds> ..
<teoreds> qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<SivaCorp> salve a tutti.. avrei un problema con il mio portatile hp dv6-6129sl.. si surriscalda in modo pauroso e la ventola diventa un ventilatore ad aria calda
<SivaCorp> premetto che se uso ubuntu con batteria l'autonomia è al massimo di 30 minuti quando invece sotto windows vado tranquillamente sulle 2/3 ore
<SivaCorp> il problema è che dovrei usarlo in università per le esercitazioni di programmazione
<SivaCorp> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano per disabilitare qualche modulo? ho la hd3000 + ati
<teoreds> non c'è nessuno che aiuta
<bartolo> ciao, ho un problema con flashplugin-installer. Durante la sua configurazione si blocca su flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.... (vedo dal monitor di sistema che scarica per alcuni secondi ma poi smette e non va avanti)
<bartolo> uhm niente sembra essere un problema del server di canonical
<bartolo> anche wget fallisce sempre
<bartolo> *si blocca sempre
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi vorrei togliere un tipo di refresh rate tra quelli disponibili
<naxil> praticamente la mia scheda si vede un po' male a 70hz
<naxil> ma si imposta sempre a quel refrash quando cambio risoluzione e devo sempre cambiarlo a mano
<naxil> come lo tolgo?
<Jaguar20017> sucsate mi serve sapere i recuisiti minimi e massimi di sistema di ubunto di tutte le versioni sul sito posso trovarli ?
<rcapa> Hi. there is a version of ubuntu lighter then 712?
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<azuma_> qualcuno mi aiuti please
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<azuma_> help
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<azuma_> salve non riesco ad aggiornare lubuntu 10.04.4 LTS a versioni successive, avrei bisogno di aiuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108980/
<manzip> Buongiorno ho installato ubuntu 13.10 anche a casa, su un fisso acer aspire x1700. Tutto funziona bene ad eccezione di alcuni videogiochi che ho scaricato per la mia bimba (extreme tux racer, burger space, frogatto e altri). Il problema è che il personaggio si muove verso sinistra. Ovviamente i tasti sono settati in maniera corretta e lo stesso problema si presenta anche se disconnetto la tastiera. Ci sono altri videogiochi (ad es
<manzip> di problema non si verifica
<teoreds> qualcuno mi aiuta? ho un problema serio con ubuntu
<teoreds> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/16116/low-graphics-mode
<Guest83296> Qualcuno può indicarmi come posso disinstallare un programma e le relative pertinenze? Ho disinstallato un programma, ma quando lo reinstallo legge qualche archivio vecchio corrotto e non si avvia... grazie
<ErVito> Guest83296: da terminale?!
<Guest83296> no tramite synaptic
<ErVito> Guest83296: tastodx > rimuovi completamente (e così cancella anche i files di configurazione)
<Guest83296> ok provo
<Guest83296> adesso me lo ha disinstallato nuovamente, ma quando provo a reinstallarlo mi dice questo "la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libboost-program-options1.49.0
<lillo> irc://irc.darksin.ch/zoodyaco
<akis24> sera
<Runciter> Hola!
<Runciter> Qualcheduno disposto a indottrinarmi sull'utilizzo di nmap?
<akis24> !chat | Runciter
<ubot-it> Runciter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Runciter> akis24, ok! Tks
<test-ub> sera... sono riuscito a installare su hdd vuoto ubuntu, creando nella seconda metà hdd una partizione swap una primaria ext e una home, tutto funziona correttamente... ma il problema sorge volendo installare win8.1 nella prima metà la cosa assuarda è questa per far partire la iso devo impostare come comapatibilità di boot cmos bene fatto questo arrivo nell'elenco delle partizioni win e seleziona la dedicata 2
<test-ub> ma midice che l'hdd deve essere formattato in gpt
<test-ub> ma è già in gpt
<test-ub> in sostanza sembra un vicolo cieco ho provata ha formattare tutto il disco con l'utility win8
<akis24> test-ub: di solito l'operazione è inversa prima si installa winz e dopo ubuntu
<test-ub> ma quando vado per installare ubuntu mi dice che tutto l'hdd e unallocated devo creare una nuova tabella partizione
<test-ub> akis24: si già fatto anche quello ma niente da fare
<test-ub> quando faccio per installare ubuntu mi devo ricreare per forza di cose una tabella partizione, perdendo tutto il contenuto dell'hdd
<test-ub> sembra che non riesca a leggere il tipo di partizione.
<test-ub> qualche idea?
<krabador> test-ub, hai uefi?
<test-ub> yes da bios vedo bott uefi e boot cmos
<test-ub> ora come ora sto lavarondo con compatibilità uefi
<test-ub> xò lavorando con questa modalità non riesco ad avviare la iso di win, deve girare in cmos
<test-ub> forse devo avviare la iso di win in modo uefi ma non so come fare...
<akis24> test-ub: installa winz in modalita' uefi e dopo disattivi per installare ubuntu
<akis24> !uefi | test-ub
<ubot-it> test-ub: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<test-ub> mh il problema è che win riesco in modalità in cmos e ubuntu in uefi.
<test-ub> uno non vede l'altro
<akis24> leggi la guida test-ub
<greg___> buona sera
<teoreds> ciao c'è qualche aiutante online?
<teoreds> mi serve una mano per un problema serio
<teoreds> il problema in questione è questo:
<teoreds> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/16116/low-graphics-mode
<krabador> teoreds, posta /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<teoreds> e come lo vedo?
<krabador> teoreds, riavvia la macchina, premi il tasto "e" , e aggiungi nomodeset, a fianco a quiet splash
<teoreds> già fatto
<teoreds> parte comunque in low graphics
<krabador> teoreds, hai installato il driver proprietario?
<enziosavio> Ma  non  avevi  risolto  con  low graphics ?
<teoreds> enzio sì
<teoreds> poi ieri ser
<teoreds> spegnendo ho avuto alcuni problemi
<krabador> enziosavio, non sapendo che cosa avesse fatto l'utente, gli hai dato consigli sbagliati
<teoreds> e questa mattina si accendeva in low graphics
<teoreds> krabador
<teoreds> ho installato
<teoreds> i driver della ati
<teoreds> radeon
<krabador> teoreds, allora, devi disinstallarli
<teoreds> ho fatto apt-get install fglrx
<teoreds> ok krabador
<teoreds> in che modo?
<teoreds> perchè
<teoreds> non posso accedere alla console
<teoreds> che mi da la low graphics
<teoreds> ah krabador nel bios ieri mi hanno fatto attivare iommu
<krabador> teoreds, non devi assolutamente
<teoreds> questo può centrare?
<krabador> teoreds, devi assolutamente andare a disattivare iommu
<teoreds> ecco
<krabador> il kernel ha problemi con quella funzione della scheda
<teoreds> risolvo subito
<teoreds> fatto
<teoreds> disattivato iommu
<teoreds> ora?
<krabador> teoreds, se sei in bios, prova ad avviare e dimmi che succede
<teoreds> salvato e avviato
<teoreds> e sempre low graphics
<teoreds> provo ad aprire la console
<teoreds> un attimo
<krabador> teoreds, ctrl alt f2, fai login, e sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<teoreds> mmm
<teoreds> il problema
<teoreds> è che quando faccio ctrl alt f2
<teoreds> si impalla
<krabador> è il catalyst
<krabador> ctrl alt f3 ?
<teoreds> provo
<teoreds> si impalla
<teoreds> ugualmente
<teoreds> cioè
<teoreds> inizialmente va
<teoreds> poi arriva il messaggio low graphics
<teoreds> e se clicco vai alla console
<teoreds> si impalla
<krabador> se non premi "vai alla console" e premi direttamente ctrl alt f2, che succede?
<teoreds> riavvio perchè non mi legge neanche la tastiera e mouse a volte
<enziosavio> Ma  se  sabato  è  andato  ,  che  è  succeso
<krabador> enziosavio, gli hai fatto installare i catalyst, senza minimamente sapere nulla sulla configurazione esistente ed effettuata
<krabador> cosa era stato modificato precedentemente e perchè
<teoreds> niente si impalla
<teoreds> non legge
<teoreds> tastiera e mouse
<krabador> enziosavio, in canale supporto non si parla a caso
<teoreds> ora non so perchè
<krabador> teoreds, avvia in modalità ripristino
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> è la seconda voce di grub
<teoreds> è strano
<teoreds> ho 2 ripristini e 2 avvi
<teoreds> quando vado per ripristinare
<teoreds> uno finisce con 0-18
<teoreds> e uno 0.12
<enziosavio> Ma  che  dici  ,  gli  ho  chiesto  che  Vga  aveva  e  mi  ha  detto  "ati radeon hd 7790"
<teoreds> 0-12*
<krabador> enziosavio, e allora?
<teoreds> enzio ieri ti ho spiegato che ho avuto problemi con la scheda madre
<teoreds> e ti ho invitato a leggere i log
<krabador> enziosavio, non è soltanto un componente che fa il sistema
<teoreds> krabador sono nel ripristino di quello che finisce con 0-18
<krabador> teoreds, aspetta
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> teoreds, seleziona la normale ubuntu, 0-12
<krabador> quello è il kernel precedente
<krabador> si conserva dopo aggiornamenti appunto in caso di problemi
<dog> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> teoreds, la seconda voce ubuntu, in grub, sicuramente punta al kernel precedente
<krabador> krabador, prova e dimmi che succede
<teoreds> ok sono in quello che finisce per -12
<Guest29755> cortesemente, qualcuno può darmi un'informazione?
<krabador> Guest29755, chiedi
<teoreds> sono nella recovery che finiva per -12
<krabador> teoreds, prima intendevo di provare la voce ubuntu, non ubuntu recovery
<teoreds> ah ok
<krabador> in grub, ddella 12
<teoreds> c'è un modo per tornare indietro
<teoreds> senza riavviare
<krabador> teoreds, riavvia
<teoreds> ?
<teoreds> ok
<Guest29755> ho un pc pentium 4 3,2 Ghz _ 1 Gb RAM _ hd 160Gb. Secondo te posso installare indifferentemente Ubuntu 12.04 o Linuxmint 13 MATE?
<krabador> nessuna delle 2
<krabador> Guest29755, lubuntu è la piu' indicata per quell'hardware
<Guest29755> ho provato le live e girano. Devo dire meglio Mint
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> sempre low graphics
<teoreds> ma questa volta
<teoreds> non si impallava
<teoreds> sono loggato nella consol
<krabador> Guest29755, allora parla con loro, nel loro canale
<teoreds> ti dico un errore strano
<teoreds> che mi faceva anche ieri quando facevo comandi
<teoreds> e che mi ha fatto anche adesso
<krabador> teoreds, cerca di riportarlo
<teoreds> setreuid: operation not permitted
<krabador> per il momento si puo' ignorare
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> teoreds, hai fatto il login ?
<teoreds> sì
<krabador> teoreds, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<teoreds> errore
<teoreds> sudo: lo uid effettivo non è 0.
<enziosavio> Mica  ha  installato  con  il  file  .run
<teoreds> i driver?
<krabador> enziosavio, non c'entra nulla
<teoreds> ieri sera ho installato un paio di programmi
<teoreds> e l'errore si è presentato
<teoreds> quando ho scasinato con chown
<teoreds> facendo chown -R teoreds /home/teoreds
<teoreds> un comando simile
<krabador> "quando ho scasinato con chown?"
<krabador> !ripristino | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<teoreds> ok devo ripristinare
<teoreds> il dvd ce l'ho ancora
<teoreds> una volta ripristinato devo fare dei comandi?
<krabador> segui questa, o reinstalla, successivamente va a modificare /boot/grub/grub.cfg con nomodeset
<krabador> si
<teoreds> se riesci dimmeli ora che li salvo e li faccio successivamente
<krabador> aggiungere nomodeset, e la linea di iommu
<krabador> dammi un attimo
<teoreds> ok iommu dove va inserito?
<krabador> nel grub
<teoreds> certo
<krabador> c'è una linea che riguarda iommu da mettere
<teoreds> quindi sempre stesso file
<enziosavio> Io  gli  ho  detto  di  installare  i  driver  Radeon  con  sudo apt-get install fglrx
<teoreds> e l'ho fatto
<teoreds> mi è stato detto di attivare iommu
<teoreds> che tanto non era un azione irriversibile
<teoreds> evidentemente non avevo spiegato bene che tipo di problema avevo avuto
<enziosavio> Bene  se  ritenete  che  quello  è  il  male  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx
<krabador> teoreds, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> enziosavio, non solo , ma lasciamo perder
<enziosavio> Giusto  lasciam  perder
<krabador> teoreds, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft"
<krabador> salvi , e sudo update grub
<krabador> enziosavio, hai fatto fare l'installazione di un driver su un sistema che non sapevi come fosse fatto , e che aveva subito modifiche
<krabador> enziosavio, si cerca di risolvere un problema dopo aver contestualizzato il sistema
<krabador> in modo da contestualizzare il problema, e la soluzione
<enziosavio> Scusa  ma  che  VGA  ha  ?
<krabador> teoreds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4&p=12851568#post12851568
<teoreds> ok :D
<teoreds> grabador ti ringrazio di nuovo
<teoreds> ah e poi dopo
<teoreds> per il problema che della low graphic
<teoreds> che si è presentato dopo che ci siamo lasciati krabador
<teoreds> al primo avvio è andato via poi si è ripresentato
<teoreds> allora ho chiesto aiuto
<teoreds> a enzio
<teoreds> e ho installato i drivers ati radeon
<teoreds> e abilitato iommu
<teoreds> sembrava andare tutto bene
<krabador> teoreds, hai installato i catalyst su un sistema con un grub modificato
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> e invece che devo fare
<teoreds> per far si che vada via la low graphics?
<krabador> reinstalla, fa la modifica di iommu, riavvia, aggiungi nomodeset e non dovresti avere nessun problema
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> allora ti ringrazio nuovamente
<teoreds> domani ripristino
<teoreds> e faccio tutto
<teoreds> :)
<teoreds> saluti
<krabador> teoreds, saluti :)
<krabador> enziosavio, non mi fraintendere, sei il benvenuto
<krabador> enziosavio, solo che per poter consigliare al meglio , è necessario non lasciare nulla al caso
<enziosavio> Secondo  me  fa  prima  a  cambiare  scheda  video
<krabador> chiedere all'utente info sul suo sistema
<krabador> per avere un quadro completo della situazione
<enziosavio> Vuoi  vedere  il  quadro   completo  ?
<krabador> enziosavio, i driver radeon opensorce stanno migliorando ogni mese di grandi percentuali, e sono praticamente allineati ai catalyst , per l'uso quotidiano del sistema
<enziosavio> Lo  so  ,  e  con  il  Kernel  3.11+  dicono    che  vanno   bene
<krabador> con i 3.12
<krabador> e da li in poi è migliorato sia il supporto kernel che il livello del driver
<krabador> e con i 3.14, arriveranno altre novità
<enziosavio> Il  problema  è  che  chi  lo  seguiva  quel  giorno  lo  ha  abbandonato  ,  e  visto  che  era  in  Low  graphic   gli  ho  consigliato  l'  installazione  dei  driver  Fglrx  che  sono  disponibili  tra  i  pacchetti
<enziosavio> E  il  sistema  è  partito  ,  ha  riavviato  due  volte  e  andava  ,  se  vuoi  ti  faccio  vedere  la  discussione
<enziosavio> Quello  che  è  successo  poi  lo   sa  solo  lui
<krabador> enziosavio, non serve, il canale è loggato
<enziosavio> Controlla
<krabador> enziosavio, non è questo il canale per le controversie
<enziosavio> [URL=http://uptiki.altervista.org/viewer.php?file=l4kbeejiarbassgl64.jpeg][IMG]http://uptiki.altervista.org/_altervista_ht/l4kbeejiarbassgl64_thumb.jpeg[/IMG][/URL]
<krabador> enziosavio, ho seguito io l'utente, fino alla soluzione dei problemi posti
<krabador> quello che è successo a distanza di tempo l'ho letto , ed è su questa base che ti dico di parlare con cognizione di causa
<Hal9003> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> buonasera
<Hal9003> chi mi sa dire come mai NTM non funziona su Ub 13.1 ?
<krabador> Hal9003, questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=302134 ?
<Hal9003> grazie krabador però in quel log si parla di una versione molto datata del 2009 0.9 mentre ora siamo alla 1.3
<krabador> Hal9003, che ubuntu usi?
<Hal9003> 13.1
<krabador> Hal9003, non è nei repositories, ti consiglio di chiedere allo staff del software
<Hal9003> ok grazie cmq
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-18
<akis24> giorno
<manzip> Buongiorno ho installato ubuntu 13.10 anche a casa, su un fisso acer aspire x1700. Tutto funziona bene ad eccezione di alcuni videogiochi che ho scaricato per la mia bimba (extreme tux racer, burger space, frogatto e altri). Il problema è che il personaggio si muove verso sinistra. Ovviamente i tasti sono settati in maniera corretta e lo stesso problema si presenta anche se disconnetto la tastiera. Ci sono altri videogiochi (ad es
<manzip> di problema non si verifica.
<cristian_c> manzip, spiega meglio cosa accade
<manzip> quando apro i giochi (extreme tux racer, burger space, frogatto e altri) il personaggio, senza che io tocchi alcun tasto, si muove verso sinistra.
<manzip> nec caso di burgerspace: prima va a sinistra e pi sale le scale
<manzip> ma non di pende dalla tastiere. perchè lo fa anche se stacco la tastiera.
<manzip> inoltre con alcuni giochi questo problema non si verifica
<cristian_c> manzip, il problema si verifica anche in live?
<cristian_c> Con quali release di ubuntu hai provato?
<manzip> 13.10
<cristian_c> manzip, prova in live
<manzip> cosa vuol dire "si è verificato anche in live?"
<manzip> "live", vuo, dire con il sistema operativo che gira da DVD?
<cristian_c> manzip, sì
<manzip> grazie mille. Provo e appena posso faccio sapere.
<manzip> live posso scaricare giochi?
<cristian_c> manzip, sì, ma compatibilmente con la quantità di ram
<cristian_c> rimasta
<manzip> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> manzip, curiosamente, i tre giochi che hai citato fanno uso tutti e tre in qualche modo delle librerie sdl
<cristian_c> manzip, però non ho idea se questo c'entri qualcosa con il problema che hai riscontrato
<manzip> cristian_c, nibbles usa quelle librerie? (perchè su nibbles questo problema non si verifica!
<manzip> purtroppo la prova live la posso fare solo questa sera a casa.
<cristian_c> manzip, controllo
<cristian_c> manzip, come si chiama esattamente il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> di nibbles ce ne sono vari
<manzip> cristian_c, dovrebbe essere: gnibbles 1:3.4.1
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> manzip, apparentemente, gnibbles non utilizza le sdl
<cristian_c> manzip, quindi, per ora la teoria sta in piedi
<manzip> cristian_c, bene. Se così fosse, hai un'idea di come rimediare?
<cristian_c> manzip, prima di tutto, la cosa va confermata
<cristian_c> è solo un'ipotesi, magari con maggiori conferme, si prova a vedere
<cristian_c> manzip, comunque , dimmi quale versione del pacchetto hai installato
<cristian_c> di sdl
<manzip> volentieri. Ma come faccio a vedere la versione? e poi come faccio a ritrovarti in chat?
<cristian_c> manzip, con apt-cache policy
<cristian_c> manzip, apt-cache policy nomedelpacchetto
<manzip> cristian_c, ora provo a colegarmi con treaviewer. così se ci riesco ti do subito l'info
<manzip> cristian_c, come si chiama esattamente il pacchetto che devo controllare?
<cristian_c> manzip, digita: dpkg -l | grep sdl
<manzip> cristian_c, scusa ma ho pravato al tel con mia moglie ma è troppo complesso. Questa sera provo io da casa. Cosa devo guardare di preciso?
<cristian_c> manzip, identifichi il pacchetto sdl, digiti il primo compando e posti il risultato
<cristian_c> così vediamo la versione
<cristian_c> comunque, salva il risultato, poi si vede
<cristian_c> *comando
<manzip> cristian_c, grazie 1000. come faccio per ritrovarti in chat. Hai un orario (o email o altro) per ricontattarti?
<cristian_c> manzip, tu prova qui, c'è sempre qualcuno
<manzip> cristian_c, ok. ancora grazie mille
<cristian_c> manzip, di niente
<ciro_nocerino> eccomi quà
<ciro_nocerino> dunque ho un'errore in una riga di ppa per libreoffice che volevo installare a mano, da terminale
<ciro_nocerino> 'E:Tipo "reoffice" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.list'
<ciro_nocerino> Il primo pensiero è stato quello di cancellare il file che contiene le istruzioni errate
<ciro_nocerino> poi ho pensato che essendo tutto concatenato, avrei fatto disastri e mi sono stato fermo
<ciro_nocerino> ho aperto solo in file di testo dove porta le istruzioni per reperire i file di aggiornamento
<ciro_nocerino> ed in fatti, seguendo il percorso di file indicato dall'errore, la seconda riga d comando non sarebbe perfetta
<ciro_nocerino> sono inibito negli aggiornamenti di qualunque applicazione
<ciro_nocerino> cosa fare?
<glpiana> ola
<ciro_nocerino> ola
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, te ne intendi ppa?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, i ppa sono repository non supportati
<cristian_c> !ppa | ciro_nocerino
<ubot-it> ciro_nocerino: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, ok, qundi dovre vedere se esiste la chat per libre office in questo caso?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, credo che esista
<ciro_nocerino> Ho trovato la loro irc
<ciro_nocerino> là non mi risponde nessuno cmq su pastebin ho copiato l'errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113573/
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ciro_nocerino, i ppa non sono supportati
<ciro_nocerino> ble caos per me
<ciro_nocerino> bel
<ciro_nocerino> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ciro_nocerino> non riesco a installare ppa purge per questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113665/
<ciro_nocerino> non mi passa nemmeno gli aggiornamenti dalle altre fonti
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, l'hai installato
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, visto che l'ho installato perchè quando dò il comando purge sul file mi richiama all'errore di riga?
<ciro_nocerino> krabador, ciao
<cristian_c> E: Tipo "reoffice" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<cristian_c> posta il contenuto del sources.list
<ciro_nocerino> apro il file?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<ciro_nocerino> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<ciro_nocerino> reoffice PPA
<ciro_nocerino> si innervosisce su "reoffice PPA
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, ti ho messo in difficoltà?
<ciro_nocerino> ma la bella notizia è che mentre stavo cercando di formattare tutto, eseguendo ubuntu da cd, si è piantata l'esecuzione e ho resettato tutto
<ciro_nocerino> risultato? Sciopero del masterizzatore
<Isolano> Buongiorno a tutti sto cercando di creare una live di ubuntu su pendrive usb da ubuntu 13.10 usando lo strumento creazione dischi di avvio citato nella wiki i ubuntu. Tutto sembra funzionare ma al riavvio mi esce "rimuovere dispositivo"
<Isolano> e non parte na mazza...
<krabador> Isolano, non stai al bar
<ExPBoy> !usb | Isolano
<ubot-it> Isolano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Isolano> eh appunto chiedo quale può essere il problema?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, questo adesso?
<krabador> Isolano, diversi
<Isolano> esatto la guida è questa ma non va :(
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, si
<ExPBoy> Isolano, forse hai fatto qualche errore riprova seguendola meglio
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ciro_nocerino
<ubot-it> ciro_nocerino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> Isolano, prova a formattare la pendrive in fat16 , e seguire la guida
<Isolano> mo ci riprovo :(
<Isolano> per la quarta volta...
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, a parte che hai pacioccato il file .list, ma se hai prodotti altri casini, non vedo altra via che il ripristino
<ciro_nocerino> pacioccato?
<ciro_nocerino> veramente ha fatto tutto da solo, eseguendo il comando da terminale
<ciro_nocerino> seguivo una guida in merito ad un bug di libre
<ExPBoy> guida non ufficiale immagino
<ciro_nocerino> si
<ExPBoy> eh
<ciro_nocerino> no
<ciro_nocerino> ufficiale
<ExPBoy> quale è la guida?
<ciro_nocerino> asp, mo prendo il link
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, a me sembra più un errore di digitazione manuale quando hai modificato il file .list
<ciro_nocerino> quel file non l'ho compilato io, sò a stento che sudo è pari a LOAD del buon vecchio commodore64, Il mio primo amore tecnologico :)
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> allora chi è stato?
<cristian_c> è ubuntu che fa gli scherzi di notte, non ce lo sapevi, ExPBoy ?
<ExPBoy> a si vero
<ExPBoy> me ne ero scordato delle punzioni notturne
<glpiana> lol
<cristian_c> E: Tipo "reoffice" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, ancora non hai mandato su pastebin il file
<ExPBoy> e nemmeno il link della guida seguita
<cristian_c> eh
<glpiana> chissà perchè?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, la guida 'ufficiale'
<ExPBoy> si tenente
<cristian_c> lol
<ciro_nocerino> http://www.lffl.org/2014/01/libreoffice-42-rilasciato-le-novita-e.html
<cristian_c> ufficialissima
<ExPBoy> lol
<ciro_nocerino> giusto, ho sbagliato a vedere :(
<cristian_c> ma va?
<ExPBoy> ciro_nocerino, dai su non prendiamoci in giro
<ciro_nocerino> dai, non mi sfottete per la svista :)
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, semmai si può dire il contrario
<ExPBoy> ok per me basta così
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, hai modificato un file come ti pare. Che c'entriamo noi?
<ciro_nocerino> ora posto il contenuto del file
<ciro_nocerino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113893/
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, quando io ho scritto sul terminale il comando inerente a libre office (dovevo installare praticamente la versione aggiornata per vari errori)
<ciro_nocerino> non leggeva più i suoi file di default
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, e perché mai dovevi avere la versione aggiornata di libreoffice?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, la seconda riga l'hai modificata tu
<cristian_c> come hai ammesso prima
<ciro_nocerino> eseguendo il comando dalla guida di cui link sopra
<cristian_c> hai cancellato la riga deb
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, hai fatto un casotto
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, hai aggunto altri ppa?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<ciro_nocerino> quando ho eseguito il comando, ha creato il lui la seconda riga incopleta
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, avrai pure digitato male
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, ma ripeto la domanda: hai aggunto anche altri ppa?
<ciro_nocerino> dopo questo no
<cristian_c> prima
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, inoltre, i comandi che hai digitato non producono ciò
<cristian_c> ma si tratta di un errore di digitazione anche evidente, errore umano
<ciro_nocerino> ho tentato di sistemare il lettore Rithmebox xkè non leggeva gli Mp3
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, per l'ultima volta lo domando: hai aggiunto altri ppa?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, scrivi nel terminale: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d              e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, posta il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ExPBoy> :)
<ciro_nocerino> stò tentando di copiare il comando da xchat
<ciro_nocerino> stò copiando il risultato
<ciro_nocerino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113972/
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, hai una lista estesa di repository non supportati
<cristian_c> ti ho già indicato come ripristinare
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo rm libreoffice-ppa-precise.*
<glpiana> anzi,
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.*
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, se libreoffice non funzionava è perché avevi aggiunto anche altri ppa
<cristian_c> e rhythmbox
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c, ho letto che quando aggiorna, libre non legge i file di versione vecchia, ma questo non leggeva nemmeno quelli fatti con quella versione
<ciro_nocerino> rhytme non leggeva più gli mp3
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, non trova il file o directory con quel comando
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.*
<snake-italy> salve
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, mi dice impossibile rimuovere
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, copia su pastebin il comando che hai dato e l'output che hai ottenuto
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114053/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, non hai scritto il comando completo
<teoreds> salve c'è qualcuno che offre supporto online?
<glpiana> !aiuto | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<teoreds> prima chiedo se c'è qualcuno perchè gli scorsi giorni facevo la domanda e non c'era nessuno
<teoreds> comunque
<teoreds> il mio problema
<glpiana> !enter | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<teoreds> è un incompatibilità della scheda madre con ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit ho quindi fatto questi passaggi indicatomi da krabador (supporter): sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e ho modificato GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" aggiungendo "iommu=soft" tra le virgolette
<teoreds> poi sempre in tty2 ho fatto sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg e ho aggiunto nomodeset vicino a quiet splash
<teoreds> poi ho disabilitato iommu nel bios
<teoreds> comunque il computer continua a partire in low graphics
<teoreds> non dandomi la possibilità di entrare nel grub
<teoreds> e ieri, prima che mi dicessero di riinstallare ubuntu e fare i passaggi mi faceva entrare nel grub..
<glpiana> teoreds, non ti fa entrare nel grub che vuol dire? che non visualizzi il menu all'avvio?
<teoreds> appena si avvia se premo esc fa schermo nero
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, come si copia un testo da xchat?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, lo selezioni, ti sposti nel terminale e premi la rotella del mouse
<teoreds> se lo premo di nuovo mi ritorna alla schermata di avvio ubuntu per poi darmi la low graphics
<glpiana> teoreds, esc andava su grub 1. su grub 2 devi premere a lungo il tasto shift
<teoreds> tenere premuto o premere ripetutamente?
<glpiana> teoreds, tenere premuto fin che non appare il menu di grub completo
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114096/
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, dv sbaglio?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dai di nuovo: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> ora?
<teoreds> premo "e"
<teoreds> e metto nomodeset?
<glpiana> teoreds, sì
<teoreds> fatto
<teoreds> si è avviato ubuntu
<teoreds> ora?
<glpiana> teoreds, torno tra poco
<teoreds> ok
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114118/
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, non lo vedo più
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, ci sei?
<glpiana> eccomi
<glpiana> teoreds, si è avviato correttamente con nomodeset?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo apt-get update
<ciro_nocerino> ok
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114150/
<teoreds> sì
<teoreds> glapianasi è avviato normalmente
<teoreds> mi ha segnalato un problema
<teoreds> ma sta andando
<glpiana> teoreds, allora dimmi, hai modificato /etc/default/grub o /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<glpiana> teoreds, in precedenza intendo
<teoreds> tutti e due
<teoreds> ah
<teoreds> mmm
<teoreds> prima etc/default/grub
<teoreds> ma forse ho capito il mio errore
<teoreds> dopo avere fatto il secondo
<teoreds> ho fatto update-grub
<teoreds> magari si ripristinava a com'era prima il file
<teoreds> infatti se vado a vedere ora
<teoreds> c'è ancora la scritta di prima di fianco a quiet splash
<teoreds> e non nomodeset
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, che faccio, riavvio?
<glpiana> teoreds, modifica solo /etc/default/grub e dopo la modifica scrivi: sudo update-grub   così la memorizza
<teoreds> già fatto prima
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, no, non riavviare. leviamo anche sto repo delle balle
<teoreds> infatti ora le porte usb e ethernet vanno
<teoreds> e quindi il problema con la scheda madre risolto
<teoreds> ora il problema della low graphics
<glpiana> teoreds, che scheda grafica hai?
<teoreds> che quando modifico boot/grub/grub.cfg
<teoreds> ritorna come prima
<teoreds> ho ati radeon hd 7790
<glpiana> teoreds, non modificare quel file, modifica /etc/default7grub
<teoreds> glpiana già fatto e aggiunto iommu=soft
<glpiana> teoreds, in /etc/default/grub o altrove?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa
<teoreds> in etc/default/grub
<glpiana> teoreds, oki. ora, che driver usi con la ati?
<teoreds> come lo scopro?
<teoreds> krabador
<teoreds> quello che mi ha detto di fare quei comandi
<teoreds> si è raccomandato di non fare apt-get install fglrx
<glpiana> teoreds, scrivi nel terminale lsmod e copia su pastebin
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> entro qui dal pc difettoso
<teoredss> ok
<teoredss> eccomi
<teoredss> adesso copio su pastebin
<teoredss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114204/
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114208/
<glpiana> teoredss, senza nomodeset non si avvia il sistema?
<teoredss> va in low graphics
<teoredss> se non entro nel grub
<teoredss> e sistemo temporaneamente
<teoredss> premendo 'e'
<teoredss> e mettendo nomodeset
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/hydr0g3n-ppa-precise.*
<glpiana> teoredss, allora se con nomodest la grafica va correttamente, adesso che hai modificato /etc/default/grub aggiungendo nomodeset, dovrebbe avviarsi tranquillamente
<teoredss> no
<teoredss> io in /etc/default/grub ho aggiunto "iommu=soft"
<teoredss> il nomodeset
<teoredss> l'ho messo in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glpiana> teoredss, aggiungi pure nomodeset e poi dai update-grub. lascia perdere grub.cfg che viene ripristinato ogni volta che viene eseguito update grub
<glpiana> teoredss, è pure scritto all'inizio di quel file di non modificarlo
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, mi ha dato di nuovo lo spazio per scrivere il comando, ma non dice se l'ha cancellato o meno
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dai sudo apt-get update
<teoredss> ok
<teoredss> in quel file
<teoredss> in che riga vado a mettere nomodeset?
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114242/
<glpiana> teoredss, dove leggi quiet splash e dove hai messo iommu
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<teoredss> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= o GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= (dove ho messo iommu=soft)
<glpiana> teoredss, dove c'è quiet splash
<glpiana> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<teoredss> fatto
<glpiana> teoredss, ora, dopo aver salvato il file, dai sudo update-grub
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114263/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, ti ho detto di dare: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, non ti ho detto di dare altri comandi
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dai sto comando e dimmi quando lo hai dato
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, ho dato il comando e mi ha risposto come prma, lo spazio, poi gli ho dato l'update, come mi avevi detto prima
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, io ti ho detto di dare quel comando e non ti ho detto di fare altro. per cortesia se vuoi che ti si aiuti cerca di seguire e non andare per i fatti tuoi
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dai sto comando e dimmi quando hai fatto: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, ok
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dai sto comando e dimmi quando hai fatto: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, è una directory e non può rimuoverla
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, certo, ma l'asterisco lo hai messo?
<ciro_nocerino> yes
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, sudo apt-get update
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114298/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Giotariz1701> buongiorno
<skricciolo1981> sera
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, sono su sorgenti software
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dove leggi "scaricare da" clicca sul menu e scegli "altro"
<Giotariz1701> come faccio a far girare ubuntu su un cd? ho cdburnerxp per masterizzare ecc poi come faccio a farlo partire da li
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Giotariz1701, avvii il pc col disco inserito, dici al pc di fare boot da cd, tramite bios o, se ce l'hai, da boot menu
<ciro_nocerino> Giotariz1701, all'avvio del pc tieni premuto f2 e gli dici di leggere il cd
<Giotariz1701> perfetto grazie ora ci provo
<skricciolo1981> scusate mi devo preoccupare? è risolvibile?:
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, non tutto il pc avviano il bios con f2
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114313/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cambia server da software properties
<skricciolo1981> eeee  glpiana
<ciro_nocerino> Giotariz1701, oppure se sai usare bios dovresti premere canc all'avvio e ti esce bios, li leggi attentamente e gli imposti il booting da cd/dvd a seconda di come si chiama la periferica. poi fai f10
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, vedo che orami hai risolto il tuo problema
<glpiana> *ormai
<Giotariz1701> credo di aver capito oa aspetto il download di ubuntu :D
<skricciolo1981> sarebbe? glpiana
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, avevo letto sta cosa, cambiano i tasti, il tasto fuzione lo dice la schermata della scheda madre, sempre avvio pc
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sei su ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu o altro?
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana,  dico bene?
<skricciolo1981> ubuntu 12.04 glpiana
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, ti spiacerebbe concentrarti sul tuo problema ora?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi nel terminale: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, di fianco a scaricare da, apri il menu e scegli " altro"
<skricciolo1981> fatto glpiana
<alex91> salve, ho una stampante laser samsung scx 3405fw, ho trovato i driver su internet ma non me li fa installare xke quando apro install.sh mi esce scritto:"You are not authorized to install the driver package. Only user with root privileges is allowed to do this.  Installation cannot be completed now."
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ciro_nocerino , per entrambi: a questo punto scegli tra i server italiani il server fastbull o il server garr. chiudi sofwtare properties e digita nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, come verifico la risoluzione?
<glpiana> alex91, puoi farlo dando il comando preceduto da "sudo"
<alex91> ma non lo stavo facendo nel terminale...
<glpiana> alex91, fallo da terminale facendo precedere il comando da sudo
<alex91> si ma nn so come scrivere il resto
<glpiana> alex91, sudo ./install.sh
<glpiana> alex91, devi essere però nella directory in cui si trovano i file
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,  mi sembra che alla chiusura si aggiorni automaticamente
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ok
<skricciolo1981> ok errore scomparso glpiana
<skricciolo1981> ok errore scomparso glpiana
<glpiana> bien
<skricciolo1981> mui bien thx
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, dove lo seleziono il server su citato?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, come ti ho detto sopra, di fianco a "scaricare da" c'è un menu a tendina. lì scegli "altro" e dall'elenco che esce scegli il server
<Ciro> glpiana: mi leggi?
<Ciro> glpiana: non riesco ancora a levare il divieto dalla barra in alto
<Ciro> glpiana: gli aggiornamenti li ha fatti e non ha trovato errori, solo che sulla schermata c'è quel divieto per gli errori precedenti
<Ciro> arrivederci
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, scusami ma ero via. che problema è rimasto?
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, pensavo m'avessi mandato a quel paese, scusami cmq per aver fatto di tasta mia durante la procedura
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, ho riavviato e non rileva il dvd, da quando ho riavviato durante un boot da cd bloccato
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, ubuntu non rileva il dvd o proprio il dvd non funziona più?
<ciro_nocerino> vorrei capirlo meglio, come posso fare?
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, si apre se schiacci il pulsante? se inserisci un disco la lucina si accende?
<ciro_nocerino> se metto un dvd video, non parte
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, con un disco dati?
<ciro_nocerino> asp
<ciro_nocerino> ci ho messo ubuntu, nulla
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, ma il disco gira?
<ciro_nocerino> si, po si ferma
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> poi metti su pastebin
<ciro_nocerino> ok
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114693/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, scrivi: uname -a
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114699/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114723/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-60-generic-pae
<ciro_nocerino> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114734/
<glpiana> ciro_nocerino, non mi viene in mente nulla al momento e devo andare
<ciro_nocerino> ki mi potrebbe aiutare sul mio masterizatore dvd perpiacere?
<ciro_nocerino> ri scrivo cosa mi è successo: avevo necessità di caricare ubuntu da cd. Durante la prassi, si è bloccato tutto sulla schermata del logo, così o pensato a riavviare
<ciro_nocerino> da quel momento in poi, il masterizzatore dvd ha scioperato
<krabador> ciro_nocerino, puo' essersi tranquillamente rotto, non durano troppo
<krabador> ciro_nocerino, puoi provare, se da segni di vita, a flashare un firmware, per vedere se riparte
<ciro_nocerino> al riavvio, non si attacca, per la solita prassi di controllo che fà il sistema sulle I/O per verificare le periferiche
<ciro_nocerino> come si fà?
<krabador> ciro_nocerino, cerca sulle risorse del tuo masterizzatore
<krabador> non c'è una prassi per tutti.
<krabador> in ogni caso, si sta sui 20€
<krabador> prenderne uno nuovo
<ciro_nocerino> giustamente, si usa tutti HDD esterni e loro scendono ;)
<ciro_nocerino> krabador, devo cercare sul sito del masterizzatore il firmware per Ubuntu?
<krabador> ciro_nocerino, il firmware è del masterizzatore, non c'entra niente il sistema operativo
<krabador> cosi' come in questo canale
<ciro_nocerino> come si flasha?
<ciro_nocerino> esco un'attimo
<akis24> sera
<ciro_nocerino> Rieccomi!!! Con un gran bella notizia, o magari conferma, quanto ne concerne la mia casistica di blocco del lettore ottico o come avevo detto in precedenza: "Sciopero"
<ciro_nocerino> cybernova, mi leggi?
<cybernova> cosa c'è?
<ciro_nocerino> non sò se leggevi prima in pubblica che avevo un masterizzatore dvd in blocco
<cybernova> ciro_nocerino, sto facendo altro
<ciro_nocerino> scusami
<ciro_nocerino> cmq dispenso a tutti questa manovra, se vi capita il blocco del lettore ottico:
<ciro_nocerino> spegnete il pc, apritelo e staccate i collettori del trasformetore e della scheda madre dal lettore.
<Giotariz1701> buongiorno
<ciro_nocerino> non chiudendo il case, riavviate il pc
<ciro_nocerino> fino al sistema operativo
<ciro_nocerino> poi spegnetelo
<ciro_nocerino> a questo punto rimontate tutto
<ciro_nocerino> e riavviate il pc
<Giotariz1701> qualcuno mi puo aiutare? sto cercando di far girare ubuntu sul disco ma se seleziono dal boot menu dvd-rom invece che hard disk mi patre comunque finestre..
<Giotariz1701> parte
<Giotariz1701> tre volte provo ma non funziona
<ciro_nocerino> se avete dimestichezza con bios, potrete osservare lo stato di riconoscimento della periferica
<Giotariz1701> qualcuno mi puo aiutare perfavore?
<ciro_nocerino> all'avvio del sistema operativo aprite il vassoio, provate a vedere se legge tutti i tipi di dischi supportati dalla stessa
<akis24> ciro_nocerino:  ??
<ciro_nocerino> Giotariz1701, stai chattando da un pc diverso da quello su cui fare quest'operazione?
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, ke dibbio hai?
<Giotariz1701> no lo stesso
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: che scrivi in supporto ?
<Giotariz1701> unico pc
<akis24> Giotariz1701:  come hai creato il disco live ?
<ciro_nocerino> Giotariz1701, che scheda madre hai?
<Giotariz1701> ho usato cdburnerxp per mettere il file con ubuntu (quello .iso) nel disco e la scheda madre non so xke è un portatile modella hp pavilion dv6
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, ho avuto successo con questa tecnica, ho deciso di condividerla con la chat
<ciro_nocerino> questo è lo spirito con cui è nato ubuntu, giusto?
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: si ma qui qui sei sul supporto di ubuntu  non la chat di ubuntu
<akis24> Giotariz1701:  hai impostato come prima periferica di avvio il lettore ?
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, la funzione live, li si ricava, masterizzando la iso, scaricata dal sito
<Giotariz1701> dal boot menu (f9) mi chiede cosa usare x far partire il pc io metto dvd (non hard disk), intendi questo?
<ciro_nocerino> Giotariz1701, da bios, di default?
<ciro_nocerino> bravoooooo
<akis24> Giotariz1701: si ..   hai controllato l'integrita' del file iso scaricato ?
<Giotariz1701> si dal bios
<Giotariz1701> il file lo ho appena scaricato non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<ciro_nocerino> se hai problemi, durante la masterizzazione, il programma lo dice
<akis24> !md5sum | Giotariz1701
<ubot-it> Giotariz1701: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ciro_nocerino> all'inizio, sapete quanti cd ho buttato, grazie a winzoz
<ciro_nocerino> nero fà strage
<akis24> ciro_nocerino:  evita di dire fesserie md5sum e masterizzare disco sono due cose diverse
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, ma è vero, mia esperienza, che gusto avrei nel raccontare fesserie?
<Giotariz1701> io mi voglio liberare di winzoz... il prima possibuile ;) nome file è ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: hai guardato il link postato a Giotariz1701  ?
<Giotariz1701> se clicco il file di ubuntu .iso che ora è sul mio desktop mi dice "install Ubuntu" ma se uso il disco metto dal boot menu dvd rom invece di hard disk e parte comunque winzoz.
<ciro_nocerino> akis24,  ho guardato adesso.
<akis24> Giotariz1701: io non avrei tanta fretta prima proverei a  vedere che tutto funzioni da disco live e poi  installerei
<Giotariz1701> infatti non voglio installatlo pensavo prima farlo girare su disco vedere come va e poi installarlo...
<akis24> Giotariz1701: prova a riscrivere il disco visto che il resto neanche leggi se il lettore funziona bene è il disco è masterizzato correttamente selezionando avvio dal lettore partirebbe
<ciro_nocerino> ogni volta che ho masterizzato ubuntu, durante l'install, c'è la possibilità di verificare la masterizzazione fatta cliccando su una voce di verifica
<ciro_nocerino> tant'e vero che ricordo di aver evitato un' installazione sbagliata.
<akis24> !iso | Giotariz1701
<ubot-it> Giotariz1701: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, non sapevo questa tecnica che hai mostrato tu
<akis24> !installazione | Giotariz1701
<ubot-it> Giotariz1701: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Giotariz1701> grazie mille ora guardo
<akis24> di nulla
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, grazie per aver mostrato l'utility di verifica
<ciro_nocerino> akis24,  questa veramente non la sapevo
<ciro_nocerino> akis24, non mi dispiacerebbe passare alla versione 13.10 senza formattare, tipo aggiornamento di versione, sai come si fà?
<ciro_nocerino> da premettere che mi trovo nella 12.04 lts
<ciro_nocerino> precise
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: di solito le versioni LTS avanzano con altre LTS e a breve arriva la 14.04 credo ti convenga aspettare
<ciro_nocerino> perfetto, grazie
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: prego
<ciro_nocerino> ma tu usi rhytmebox x gli mp3 e i maggiori formati audio?
<akis24> ciro_nocerino: no  comunque usa la chat per argomenti diversi dal supporto tnx
<ciro_nocerino> ok, la pongo di là
<prova> houston abbiamo un problema ... ho effettuato il download di ubuntu la versione piu' semplice per chi ha poca ram disponibile ...ora e' in versione win rar come faccio a fare la iso?
<akis24> prova: veramente è in formato .iso  ti basta masterizzarla come iso
<prova> ho una relase di nero a gratis cioe' free mi puoi dire come fare ?
<prova> grazie
<akis24> prova: trovera ila voce per masterizzare come file immagine
<prova> se apro il file rar con xp mi escono innumerevoli cartelle non so che fare me
<akis24> troverai*
<akis24> prova: lascia stare winrar hai un associazione sbagliata ...
<prova> ok andiamo per gradi ora con xp
<prova> ho nero burn che faccio apro il programma
<akis24> esatto
<prova> ok nero smart star aperto
<prova> ti seguo
<akis24> moment...
<prova> attendo istruzioni
<prova> ok
<akis24> prova:  dimmi le voci che hai per  masterizzare
<prova> ora ho aperto una voce crea immagine da masterizzare ... ho fatto bene ?
<prova> si chiama esattamente scrivi immagine su disco
<akis24> prova:  perfetto usa quella voce
<prova> c'e' una icona fiammifero
<prova> fatto ch eapro il file in formato win rara ?
<ciro_nocerino> Buona serata a tutti anche quì
<ciro_nocerino> esco
<akis24> prova: il file lo devi selezionare da nero burning e basta e poi fai partire la masterizzazione
<fra_dolcino> ciao a tutti, ho interrotto lo scaricamento dei pacchetti di firefox con ctrl+z dal terminale e si è creato il blocco sulla directory dell'amministrazione, con il famoso messaggio che posto qui visto che è breve
<prova> ok andata
<fra_dolcino> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<prova> quindi avro una immagine disco giusto non il trasferimento del file zippato allora giusto
<akis24> fra_dolcino: hai aperto il gestore pacchetti  chiudilo
<prova> ?
<fra_dolcino> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<akis24> prova: quando si tratta di file .iso  sa icome fare :)
<prova> su windows 7 vedo l'icona a forma disco e vado liscio ma con xp no
<fra_dolcino> akis24: synaptic è chiuso
<akis24> prova: se lo trasferissi in altro modo non funziona
<prova> non ho capito
<prova> se chiedo di fare l'iimagine con burn e xp lui che fa lo decomprime e mi dara e farea l'immagine su disco ?
<akis24> prova:  i file .iso sono file da scrivere su cd o usb ecc comunque non da trattare come zip o rar
<prova> si ma io vedo un file zip
<akis24> prova: vedi in quel modo perche' nelle associazioni di winrar o winzip è incluso
<prova> chiedo a te cosa fare per favore creo l'immagine cosi sempliemente aprendo il file rar
<akis24> prova: te lo ripeto seleziona il file tramite nero burning e masterizza
<prova> ok ti aggiorno domani grazie a risentirci ma posso fare l'immagine anche usb
<prova> vado grazie ciao
<akis24> si prova  anche su usb ma con altro programma
<akis24> ciao
<prova> inizio masterizzazione
<prova> sgancio akis 24 grazie per la tua cortese assistenza
<akis24> fra_dolcino: prova a reinstallarli se possibile
<fra_dolcino> akis24, l'ho sbloccato manualmente con sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<akis24> perfetto
<fra_dolcino> akis24: grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<fra_dolcino> akis24, per avere la versione aggiornata di firefox su 12.04, una volta aggiunto il repository di mozilla, basta fare sudo apt-get install firefox?
<akis24> fra_dolcino: di solito firefox è sempre aggiornato su ubuntu
<fra_dolcino> akis24, era una versione 1.0
<fra_dolcino> cioè 10.0 mi pare
<akis24> fra_dolcino: che versioen di ubuntu hai ?
<akis24> versione*
<fra_dolcino> akis24, 12.04
<fra_dolcino> sono sempre indietro io, eh
<akis24> fra_dolcino: io uso la stessa è qui ho la versione 27.0.1
<akis24> fra_dolcino: prova a dare  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fra_dolcino> akis24, ok, adesso è 28.0, va a sapere
<akis24> a posto allora
<fra_dolcino> akis24, tutta colpa dei codec per lo streaming, per questo volevo aggiornare a tutti i costi
<fra_dolcino> akis24, alcuni siti chiedono un codec hd che di default non c'è...
<akis24> fra_dolcino: comunque se segui gli avvisi di aggiornamento ti trovi sempre ultima versione stabile per la distro usata
<fra_dolcino> ok
<fra_dolcino> c'è questo HDvid plug-in che chiedono alcuni siti di streaming
<akis24> fra_dolcino: non è argomento di supporto  magari in chat se qualcuno sa' ti risponde
<fra_dolcino> in effetti esula...
<Valen3399> salve a tutti...buonasera
<Valen3399> chiedo cortesemente un consiglio...
<Valen3399> non c'è nessuno?
<vittoiro> buona sera
<vittoiro> per cortesia qualcuno mi da una dritta?
<vittoiro> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10 ma non riesco a trovarlo sul pc
<vittoiro> qualcuno di ma una mano?
<Dap__> salve
<vittoiro> salve
<Dap__> ho una macchina acer 5750g con due schede(nvidia e intel(tecnologia optimus)) e come Os Ubuntu 12.04 vorrei installare i driver video per sfruttare la scheda video dedicata però non saprei come fare ...
<Ab3L> !qualcuno | vittoiro
<ubot-it> vittoiro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ab3L> Dap__: non hai da qualche parte in sistema l'attivazione di diver aggiuntivi?
<Ferro1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<Dap__> si ho provato  mi esce un menu a tendina con 4 driver video scelgo il primo, installo e riavvio però successivamente quando do il comando glxinfo per verificare mi esce un errore
<Ferro1> Che  errore  ...., installa  mesa-utils.
<vittoiro> non trovo l'immagine iso scaricata....
<Dap__> gia installato , riavvio e ti posto l'errore(perchè avevo disinstallato il driver)
<akis24> sera
<Ferro1> Con   cosa  hai  scaricato  l' Iso  di  Ubuntu  > torrent  o  collegamento  diretto  ?
<vittoiro> diretto
<Dap___> come posso postare l'errore?
<Ferro1> Firefox ?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vittoiro> explorer
<vittoiro> usdo firfox?
<Dap___> firefox
<Dap___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116008/
<Ferro1> Allora  controllla  nelle  impostazioni  di  Explorer  dove  mette  i  Download
<Dap___> cosa posso fare per risolvere questo errore ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116008/
<vittoiro> ok ma sto provando con firefox e qua lo da
<vittoiro> 883mb di roba?
<Ferro1> Non  uso  Explorer  da  10  anni   quindi  non  so
<vittoiro> mi sta scaricano 883mb
<Dap___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116008
<Dap___> come faccio a risolverlo?
<Dap__> salve
<vittoiro> ringrazio   ciaoo
<test-ub> sera... ho installato ubuntu e poi win 8.1 ho riparato il boot con boot repair ma mi parte immediatamente win all'accensione che posso fare?
<giulio85> salve a tutti! Ho un problema con l'aggiornamento alla beta 14.04 , mi serve per far riconoscere la nvidia ... che finora non ho avuto risultati ...  appena installo nvidia-331 , schermo nero! Naturalmente ho provato anche a scaricarli dal sito nvidia, ma uguale risultato...
<giulio85> mi esce questo problema adesso, mentre provo ad aggiornareAn unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  Se non vengono installati, segnalare il problema usando il comando «ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core» in un terminale.
<cybernova> giulio85, qui non si da supporto a versioni di ubuntu ancora nello stato di sviluppo
<giulio85> si scusate, ho provato a chiedere su ubuntu-it+1 ma c'era poca gente
<cybernova> giulio85, ma schermo nero una volta che hai riavviato ubuntu?
<giulio85> sisi
<giulio85> posso fare solo il ctrl f1
<cybernova> da terminale, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giulio85> ecco, quel file non c'è l'ho
<giulio85> il mio amico che è più esperto ha provato, e dice che non esiste più lo xorg
<giulio85> a me sembra che si è cancellato la prima volta che ho provato a mettere i driver del sito nvidia
<cybernova> giulio85, installa nvidia-xconfig
<giulio85> quella volta mi faceva arrivare a mettere la password e poi schermo nero
<cybernova> e poi dai il comando sudo nvidia-xconfig
<giulio85> installando i nvidia-331 da terminale schermo nero subito
<giulio85> ok ora provo
<cybernova> poi riavvia il pc
<azuma_> ho aggiornato lubuntu da 10.04 a 12.04 ed adesso ho problemi di connessione con la rete wireless
<azuma_> ho un acer aspire 3050
<giulio85> forse nvidia-setting?
<giulio85> e se si quale? ci sono tante versioni
<Manuz> ciao raghi..
<Manuz> chi mi spega una cosetta??
<cybernova> giulio85, no nvidia-xconfig, non c'è?
<Manuz> spiega..
<cybernova> !chiedi | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<azuma_> acer 3053WmXi e nvidia che? son piuttosto basic
<Manuz> qualcuno mi da' qualche delucidazione in merito a Ubuntu Touch?
<cybernova> !touch | Manuz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'touch'
<cybernova> Manuz, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<Manuz> io non capisco bene...ce' o non ce' questo sistema per i smartphone?
<cybernova> giulio85, ho verificato e quel pacchetto ci deve essere
<Manuz> ma esiste solo per i nexus?
<azuma_> mi sono perso, non saprei da dove iniziare...riformulo la domanda, da quando ho aggiornato da lubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 non mi funziona più la scheda wireless
<Manuz> io ho un HTC ,meglio che lascio stare per il momento?
<cybernova> Manuz, se chiedi nel canale #ubuntu-touch ti sapranno indicare meglio, è in inglese però
<Manuz> il canale intendi?
<cybernova> eh si
<Manuz> ah...
<Manuz> bel casino...
<Manuz> eheheh
<Manuz> vabbe' dai meglio che aspetto...+
<Manuz> inutile far casini per niente...
<azuma_> grazie mille per il supporto
<cybernova> Manuz, anche perchè molte funzionalità del telefono potrebbero non funzionare, nel galaxy s2 per esempio mi pare che non funzionassero ne le chiamate che gli sms eheh
<Manuz> eh immagino...
<Manuz> meglio che sia una cosa definitiva e funzionale
<Manuz> altrimenti faccio fuori il telefono..eheheh
<Manuz> solo quello mi manca...
<cybernova> un telefono che non telefona è il colmo
<Manuz> direi di si...
<Manuz> anche perche' poveretto a pure solo 3 mesi...
<Manuz> e' ancora cucciolo...
<azuma_> non riesco a farmi leggere?
<cybernova> Manuz, che HTC hai?
<Manuz> HTC Desire X dual sim
<cybernova> Manuz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cybernova> non c'è neanche tra i porting
<Manuz> eh ho visto...
<Manuz> ci rinuncio..non ci perdo manco tempo...
<Manuz> azuma_
<Manuz> aspettando Ubuntu 14...
<Manuz> uff che dura l'attesa...
<SivaCorp> buonasera a tutti.. vorrei mettere in blacklist la scheda ati causa dell'enorme surriscaldamento e spreco di energia sul mio hp dv6129sl.. c'è qualcuno che mi riesce ad aiutare?
<SivaCorp> ho trovato questo sul wiki
<SivaCorp>  	  In alternativa, se si vuole tenere una GPU disabilitata in ogni momento, è possibile mettere in blacklist i driver pertinenti, aggiornare initramfs e quindi disfarsi di uno dei dispositivi di fb.
<SivaCorp> ma non so come fare
<Manuz> io purtroppo no...
<Manuz> mi dispiace...
<Manuz> qualcuno che lo sa' mo ti risponde di sicuro...
<SivaCorp> speriamo.. anche ieri ho scritto ma non mi ha risposto nessuno
<Manuz> scusa ma ti si scalda il portatile?
<SivaCorp> si e continuano ad andare le ventole
<Manuz> ah
<Manuz> anche a me spesso
<Manuz> dici sia la scheda video?
<SivaCorp> se hai due schede video come nel mio caso si
<Manuz> cioe'?
<Manuz> come due?
<SivaCorp> se hai un processore i3 i5 i7 al loro interno hanno una scheda integrata che è la intel HD3000 oppure la intel HD4000
<SivaCorp> e questa è una
<SivaCorp> se poi hai una ATI o NVIDIA siamo a due schede video
<SivaCorp> Intel HD3000/4000 + ATI/NVIDIA
<Manuz> be in pratica si...io ho un i7 con una ATI
<SivaCorp> allora hai due schede video
<SivaCorp> anchio ho un i7 con un ATI radeon HD6490
<Manuz> ma dici che e' un problema pertinente al sistema?
<vice_> ciao
<Manuz> nel senso che me lo faceva pure windows 8 prima
<SivaCorp> ciao vice
<Manuz> adesso ho UBuntu e lo rifa'..
<SivaCorp> no a me winzoz non lo faceva
<SivaCorp> vice dimmi che tu puoi risolvere il mio problema
<SivaCorp> ricordo che un anno fa mi aiutasti con un problema wifi
<SivaCorp> possibile che eri tu?
<vice_> installo la 13.10 x64 non riesco a mettere la lingua ita e va un po impallato, installo la x32 e mi si mette la lingua ita
<SivaCorp> ok no non eri tu ;)
<Manuz> hihihi
<SivaCorp> manuz non so se è un problema di sistema ma su ubuntu a me della ATI non me ne frega
<SivaCorp> non lo uso per giocare su ubuntu
<Manuz> manco io
<SivaCorp> quindi vorrei disattivarla per aumentare la durata della batteria in primis
<SivaCorp> e poi evitare che diventi una padella per farci le uova
<Manuz> cavolo sai che pure io ho sta rogna?
<Manuz> sul fisso dove sono ora tutto apposto...sul portatile stessa cosa tua
<Manuz> ho dovuto mettere sotto il ventolone di raffreddamento...
<vice_> qualcuno e capitato che con la 64bit non va?
<Manuz> vice_ io ho 64 bit sia sul fisso e portatile e mai successo...
<Manuz> prova a rimetterla...
<vice_> hai avuto la 32?
<Manuz> no sempre 64
<vice_> c'è differenza?
<Manuz> hai guardato sulla guida ufficiale?
<Manuz> dagli un occhio,,,
<SivaCorp> sul portatile è una menata
<vice_> ok sto scaricando adesso la 64bit, non uso quella che ho scaricato in precedenza magari si è scaricata male
<SivaCorp> cmq vice durante l'installazione a 64 bit hai abilitato tutte le caselle per aggiornamenti online?
<SivaCorp> non credo che sia un problema di scaricata amel
<SivaCorp> male
<Manuz> be ma se fai aggiornamento li deve prendere bene...
<vice_> no durante
<vice_> dopo l'installazzione
<vice_> mi ha scaricato anche la lingua ma non la mette
<SivaCorp> sei andato in supporto lingue?
<vice_> si certo
<vice_> a fatto la stessa cosa della 32 ma non ha funzionato
<vice_> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Manuz> vice_
<Manuz> da terminale hai provato?
<vice_> si mi ha dato il comanto qui in chat un altro utente , ma niiente
<Manuz> sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<Manuz> e che ti dice?
<vice_> adeso sono in 32
<vice_> aspetto il download del 64 e reinstallo
<vice_> ho un core duo duo e 7400
<vice_> che col w7 a 64 vola
<giulio85> non c'è il pacchetto, forse non ho il repository adatto?
<giulio85> c'è solo nvidia-settings
<giulio85> non c'è cybernova?
<giulio85> scusate sapete dirmi perchè ho errore nell'aggiornare a ubuntu 14.04?
<SivaCorp> manuz ci sei?
<vice_> 925,9 MB  inizio installazione a 64 poi ritorno, speriamo bene :)
<Manuz> si
<SivaCorp> ho provato a blacklistare i modulo e aggiornare il file initramfs
<SivaCorp> adesso riavvio e ti dico com'è la situazione
<SivaCorp> ;) speriamo in bene!
<Manuz> ok
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti! qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio a fa restare come lanciatore kchat sulla cairo dock? Trsforma in lanciatore mi lascia l'cona, ma non mi lancia xchay!
<Manuz> per un attimo ho detto:poveretto mi sa' che gli e' andata male...
<SivaCorp> manuz
<SivaCorp> eccomi
<SivaCorp> allora i driver sono stati disattivati
<SivaCorp> ma questo non risolve il problema
<SivaCorp> la scheda ATI continua a ciucciare batteria
<SivaCorp> ora sto provando un altro metodo
<Manuz> ok..
<SivaCorp> sto seguendo questa guida
<SivaCorp> techxing.tumblr.com/post/18345688911/disable-your-graphics-card-in-ubuntu-to-improve-battery
<SivaCorp> ho appena finito
<SivaCorp> riavvio e ti dico
<SivaCorp> se non mi vedi non farla ahaha
<giulio85> raga non trovo il nvidia-xconfig, dice che ci deve essere x forza! Devo aggiungere qualche repository?
<giulio85> inoltre non ho il xorg.conf ... forse perchè ho xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<vice_> ok reinstallato è funzionaaaaa :)
<Manuz> bene..
<Manuz> tutto apposto ora?
<vice_> si
<vice_> adesso sto aggiornando il sistema
<vice_> dove vado x vedere il tipo di sistema che ho installato?  tipo come windows propietà
<Manuz> impostazioni di sistema
<Manuz> dettaggli
<Manuz> dettagli
<blazer> volevo installare ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit su virtual box, ma quando provo a configurare il sistema mi da solo le opzioni a 32 bit, infatti se seleziono una di quelle il sistema non si avvia. Eppure ho scaricato l'ultima versione di virtual box da oracle... Possibile che possa installare solo un sistema a 32 bit?
<blazer> il mio processore ovviamente è a 64 bit
<vice_> ok trovato
<vice_> grazie
<vice_> di tutto
<Manuz> nulla..
<vice_> adesso faccio un giro sul softer center  vediamo ...unpo di cose .. si accettano consigli
<vice_> esiste anche la 14.00
<vice_> come i fa x mettere firefox in ita?
<Manuz> aggiorna tutto...
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-19
<Manuz> l'hai messo?
<vice_> manuz dici a me?
<Manuz> SivaCorp mi sa' che ha piantato tutto...
<Manuz> io non l'avrei fatto
<Manuz> secondo me doveva aggiornare il bios alla fine..
<Manuz> si vice_
<vice_> dimmi
<Manuz> firefox e' in ITA?
<vice_> si adesso si dopo l'aggiornamento è in ita
<Manuz> ah ok..
<vice_> sto installando i codec ubunto restscited extras... che ne dici?
<Manuz> si mettili..
<nvidiageforcegt6> ragazzi qualcuno sa come posso installare la nvidia geforce gt 620 M?
<nvidiageforcegt6> ho ubuntu 13.10
<nvidiageforcegt6> stavo pensando di mettere la 14.04 ma mancoquella posso installare
<Manuz> be la 14.04 a quanto ne so' sara' ufficiale a meta' aprile quindi aspetta che e' meglio...
<nvidiageforcegt6> non mi interessa l'ufficialità, un imo amico mi ha detto che ha il riconoscimento della nvidia incorporato
<nvidiageforcegt6> non è possibile che se installo nvidia-331 c'è schermo nero
<vice_> aprile 2014?
<nvidiageforcegt6> si, devo aspettare un mese
<nvidiageforcegt6> mi ha detto anche che si mette la beta ora e poi al rilascio dell'ufficiale correggeranno quei 2 buggetti rimasti
<nvidiageforcegt6> ma mi si blocca l'update-manager -d
<vice_> se o la 13.10 oi x la 14.04 devo reinstallare tutto ex novo?
<nvidiageforcegt6> no fai aggiorna
<nvidiageforcegt6> cmq hhai una nvidia?
<Manuz> ma su driver aggiuntivi che ti esce ora?
<nvidiageforcegt6> niente
<Manuz> vice_ poi sia aggiorna tutto da solo...
<nvidiageforcegt6> perchè nn trova niente? Se do su terminale  lspci | grep -i esce nvidia01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev a1)
<nvidiageforcegt6> tra l'altro sul laptop ho scritto 620 M...
<nvidiageforcegt6> boh, cmq ho provato anche a installare i driver dal sito nvidia
<nvidiageforcegt6> penso sia uguale i 630 M coi 620 M... io ho messo questi ultimi
<Manuz> hai provato cosi'?
<Manuz> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Manuz> sudo apt-get update
<Manuz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<nvidiageforcegt6> sisi li ho messi... avevo trovato una guida simile
<nvidiageforcegt6> appena riavvio schermo nero
<nvidiageforcegt6> e devo purgare tutto
<Manuz> spe..
<nvidiageforcegt6> o meglio l'ultima volta che ho provato ho messo nvidia-331
<nvidiageforcegt6> e basta...
<Manuz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers
<Manuz> sudo apt-get update
<Manuz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<vice_> cosè  ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<nvidiageforcegt6> dici?
<nvidiageforcegt6> provo così?
<Manuz> prova
<Manuz> in teoria funziona
<Manuz> accetta vice_
<nvidiageforcegt6> e se al riavvio ho schermo nero? Che faccio??
<vice_> ok
<Manuz> entri e purgi
<nvidiageforcegt6> sai che non ho l'/etc/X11/Xorg.conf ? Sai spiegarmi in breve perchè'
<vice_> errore di sistema
<nvidiageforcegt6> già ha fatto
<nvidiageforcegt6> ora riavvio
<nvidiageforcegt6> pregate per me
<Manuz> vice_ che fa'?
<vice_> mi ha fatto segnalare l'errore
<vice_> ok
<Manuz> ma io non so 'perche' si impuntano con si driver video...
<vice_> wine e per fare girare gli exe?
<Manuz> si di windows
<Manuz> che poi si incasinano e basta ogni volta
<vice_> ok cioè riesco a fare girare roxio
<Manuz> alla fine linux rileva da solo quello che gli serve...
<Manuz> a che serve roxio?
<vice_> si o notato che ha dei driver generici
<vice_> e tipo nero
<Manuz> e ma pensano che vada meglio poi...
<Manuz> e fanno casino per nulla
<vice_> non lo so
<Manuz> be per masterizzare hai di tutto...
<vice_> so solo che quando volevo ubunto 12.04 non avevo l' hardware adatto
<vice_> adesso sembra girare tutto alla grande
<Manuz> usa xcfa oppure audex
<Manuz> o k3b
<vice_> x cosa
<Manuz> per masterizzare
<vice_> x masterizzare
<Manuz> si tutte le applicazioni le hai anche qui e pure migliori...
<vice_> sai roxio mi permette di fare tante cose tipo dvd foto audio è una suit
<Manuz> che ti serve far girare progrmmi di windows
<vice_> credo solo quello
<vice_> del resto mi piace provare di nuovi
<Manuz> credimi se usi Ubuntu dimenticati app di windows
<Manuz> abituati con queste che girano alla grande..
<vice_> pensa che ubunto lo installato  direttamente sull hd
<Manuz> io usavo windows fino a 3 mesi fa' per esigenza,ora sono tornato a linux dopo anni finalmente
<Manuz> l'ho messo sia sul fisso che il portatile
<vice_> io sono profano
<Manuz> anni fa' avevo pure un server IRC e FTP con linux
<vice_> ho molto da imparare
<vice_> cosa gestivi?
<Manuz> ho usato Fedora,slackware,mandriva e Ubuntu
<Manuz> ma tipo adesso qui siamo su server freenode
<vice_> io solo ubunto 12.04 è adesso la 13.10
<Manuz> prima io avevo un server mio
<Manuz> che stava su con il mio pc
<vice_> lavoro
<vice_> si lo so che si puo fare
<Manuz> ormai Ubuntu non lo levo piu'
<Manuz> windows e' morto per me
<Manuz> e l'ho messo pure a tutti i miei amici
<vice_> wine lo usi?
<Manuz> no
<vice_> diciamo che da quando c'è il play va bene
<Manuz> non faccio girare nulla di windows,mi sono cercato tutte le applicazioni che mi servono con ubuntu
<vice_> mi riferisco a gli inesperti come me
<vice_> capito
<Manuz> e' una potenza...ehehehe
<vice_> ok un crash
<Manuz> e ho notato che con una buona lettura e pazienza alla fine ti rompi meno che non con windows
<Manuz> manco qui puoi riparare con windows formatti...
<vice_> ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu1
<Manuz> quanti anni hai vice_?
<vice_> 28
<Manuz> da quanto lo usi?
<vice_> io sono a palermo tu?
<vice_> da sabato
<Manuz> ah...ehehe
<vice_> ma ho avuto problemi
<Manuz> Palermo?
<vice_> quindi da sta sera
<vice_> si palermo sicilia
<vice_> tu?
<Manuz> citta'?
<vice_> si
<Manuz> ah ok
<vice_> x ke
<Manuz> be io a palermo ci venivo ogni estate
<vice_> wow
<Manuz> ora sono anni che nn scendo
<vice_> parenti
<Manuz> si
<Manuz> mio padre e' nato li'?
<Manuz> .
<vice_> che zona
<Manuz> Santa Flavia
<vice_> paese vicino il mare
<Manuz> eh si
<vice_> crdo 35 km
<Manuz> io andavo sempre in ferie a Sant'Elia li' ho gli zii
<vice_> +o-
<vice_> non so dovè
<Manuz> vicino porticello
<vice_> tu di ke anno sei?
<Manuz> 79
<vice_> più vicino
<vice_> che fai adesso di lavoro?
<vice_> io sono disoccupato
<vice_> ma sono un meccanico
<vice_> moto
<Manuz> io lavoro di notte...sono un deejay
<vice_> wow
<vice_> forte
<Manuz> ah be..
<Manuz> due balle nn credere...
<vice_> forse dopo i primi anni è vero
<Manuz> ormai e' noiosa la storia...
<vice_> e come quando cucini poi alla fine non mangi
<Manuz> all'inizio e' bello poi diventa monotono
<vice_> o avviato un mp3 mi si e chiuso il lettore e non lo trovo
<Manuz> il lettore?
<vice_> o fatto doppio clic su una cansone
<vice_> non lo trovo  e ho il brano in ripetizione
<Manuz> vai sopra vicino all'orologio
<Manuz> e li hai il volume
<Manuz> li dovresti vederlo
<Manuz> e chiuderlo
<vice_> da dove lo kiudo se non lo trovo
<Manuz> se apri li del volume dovresti vedere il player
<Manuz> che e' in riproduzione
<vice_> figo
<vice_> bellissimo
<Manuz> vieni in privato che intasiamo meno la chat...
<vice__> hola
<akis24> giorno
<Guest12710> ciao
<Guest12710> ho appena installato kubuntu 13.10 ho fatto gli aggiornamenti.. ma è normale che il sistema appena avviato tiene occupato 1750mb di ram?
<akis24> Guest12710: no di solito il consumo di ram è inferiore
<Guest12710> infatti.con opensuse ero abituato a nn piu di 700mb
<akis24> Guest12710: potresti vedere tramite il gestore dei processi cosa hai in esecuzione per capire il motivo
<Guest12710> l'unico programma che si avvia in automatico è yakuake
<akis24> Guest12710:  se ci guardi dovrebbe dirti quale programma impegna cosi tanta ram
<Guest12710> p.s. ho aggiornato tramite ppa a kde 4.12
<Guest12710> ok ci do un occhiata.. grazie
<manzip> cristian_c, buongiorno sei il cristian che mi ha aiutato ieri per i "giochi che vanno a sinistra"?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> manzip, hai i risultati?
<manzip> cristian_c, si. ha trovato 9 lib che contengono sdl. qual'è quella che ci interessa?
<cristian_c> manzip, posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manzip> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7118484/
<cristian_c> manzip, ubuntu 13.10?
<manzip> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> manzip, quello è tutto il risultato del comando?
<cristian_c> manzip, hai provato con altre release di ubuntu oppure con la versione a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> se è un pc a 64 bit
<manzip> cristian_c, quello è tutto quello che appare! e è un 32 bit
<cristian_c> manzip, hai provato con altre release o in live?
<manzip> non è la prima che istallo su quel pc. e non ho provato live. Posso provarci questa sera a casa.
<cristian_c> manzip, riscontri lo stesso problema con altre release?
<manzip> cristian_c, scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere. Ti volevo dire che è la prima release che istallo su quel pc. Se vuoi, qui in ufficio ho una macchia con la 12.04 LTS, posso provare su questa?!
<cristian_c> manzip, sì
<cristian_c> manzip, e poi provare anche con la live della 13.10, quando puoi
<manzip> cristian_c, sul pc qui in ufficio (con la 12.04 LTS) funziona bene.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> manzip, in ogni caso?
<manzip> cristian_c, ma l'hardware del pc in ufficio è diverso da quello di casa (ammesso che possa dipendere anche dall'ardware)
<manzip> cristian_c, ora provo con il 13.10 live....
<cristian_c> manzip, hai detto che il problema si presenta con  qualunque tastiera
<cristian_c> anche se hai detto che non necessita premere alcun tasto per riprodurre il comportamente bizzarro
<cristian_c> *comportamento
<cristian_c> manzip, ok
<manzip> cristian_c, no! io ho provato solo la tastiera con la tastiera bluetooth che ho a casa. Ti avevo detto che anche staccando la tastiera (ricettore bloetooth) il problema permane.
<cristian_c> manzip, in ogni caso, prova con la 13.10 in live
<manzip_> cristian_c, sono su una macchina con  live. Burgerspace funziona perfettamente.
<cristian_c> manzip, dunque, quando hai a disposizione la macchina con la 13.10, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> manzip, e salvi il risultato
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<manzip_> cristian_c, ok. ancora grazie mille. Appena ti ritrovo in chat ti aggiorno!
<cristian_c> manzip, ricorda che c'è sempre qualcuno qui
<cristian_c> di niente :)
<manzip> cristian_c, si hai ragione, ma dovrei rispiegargli tutto..... e poi tu sei gentile e preparato (squadra che vince, si cambia malvolentieri). Buona giornata
<manzip> cristian_c, "teamviewer" non mi funziona sulla 13.10. Hai un'idea veloce per fare assistenza remota. Così potrei fare subito quello che mi hai consigliato.
<cristian_c> manzip, ma hai provato sul forum?
<manzip> cristian_c, ok. provo subito.
<cristian_c> e qui di gente più preparata di me ce n'è in abbondanza
<cristian_c> manzip, così non aspetti decenni
<prova> buongiorno a tutti, e' possibile modificare l'aspetto del desk dell'utima versione di ubuntu stavo vedendo un po' nel sito si puo' rendere simile alle dock mac os piu' stilizzata rispetto alla versione semplice sebbene efficace e se si come si procede? e' gratuita ? grazie
<cristian_c> prova, con unity non si può fare molto
<cristian_c> prova, ma di dock ne esistono
<prova> ok come procedo grazie
<cristian_c> prova, guarda sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ci sono guide all'installazione
<prova> ok ci sono diciamo che mi trovo su di una pagina che mi parla di ambiente grafico Lens e scope ... sto nella direzione giusta ?
<cristian_c> prova, però è strano, su unity non ci sarebbe neanche necessità di una dock, in quanto già esiste il launcher
<cristian_c> prova, sempre che tu stia utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> prova, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<prova> io ho scaricato e installato sebbene installato malissimo in appoggio a windows vista ...cosa che non volevo fare .. ma questa e' un'altra storia  ubuntu l'utima versione.. ma poi sbirciando ho visto che ci sono aspetti grafici desk circa ubuntu molto piu' accattivanti simili all'ambiente mac mi sono mosso la' alla ricerca
<prova> ma sono capitato in una pagina a pagamento puo' essere.. ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> prova, se posso darti un consiglio cerca di non infognarti in cose non supportate e non ufficiali
<cristian_c> quoto
<prova> beh se c'era la possibilita' ok era un tentativo di ottimizzzare l'aspetto consideravo di spingerlo al massimo e poi verificare il contenuto ... diciamo che per quello che vorrei fare io la derivata piu' idonea e' ubuntu studio per il fatto che lavoro con foto e video pero' ci sono tante derivate tra mint ubuntu sinceramente non so cosa sia piu' idoneo ...
<ExPBoy> qui si supportano solo derivate ufficiali
<ExPBoy> mint ha un suo canale di supporto
<ExPBoy> (ad esempio)
<prova> ok io credevo fosse ufficiale ...se e' nel vostro sito ritenego sia prodotto ufficiale pero' se ritenete non ufficaiale va bene non lo avevo capito ..io l'ho estrapolato da qui
<ExPBoy> prova, in che sito?
<cristian_c> prova, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> prova, qui è la lista ufficiale
<prova> ora ti visualizzo link atttendi ...
<cristian_c> prova, qui ancora più aggiornata: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ma non mi pare ci sia mint
<cristian_c> eh
<prova> no non c'e' mint e' vero ma credo sia sempre una versione di linux l'ho veduta su internet .. considerate che sto iniziando ora e magari un po' di confusione mi si crea
<ExPBoy> prova di distribuzioni di linux ce ne sono a monti
<ExPBoy> ma noi diamo supporto per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<prova> da quel poco che ho intuito LINUX e' al pari tipo di WINDOWs... e le varie relaise o derivate sono al pari dei vari sistemi operativi usciti su piattaforma wiondos ... giusto ?
<ExPBoy> prova, non sono daccordo linux non è al pari di windows
<cristian_c> prova, questo è il canale #ubuntu-it , lo sai^
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, :)
<prova> ok chidevo infatti se fosse possibile trasformare il desk di ubuntu in un ambiente grafico piu' accattivante tipo dock mac os .. con derivate o mplug in ufficiali e' possibile ?
<ExPBoy> comunque per le chiacchere meglio passare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> prova, ti ho già risposto su
<cristian_c> e ti ho pure passato un link al wiki
<prova> ok infatti ci siamo fermati la' poi avete detto la mia richiesta e' non ufficiale e quindi deduco non sia possibile
<cristian_c> prova, stai usando mint?
<prova> no ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> prova, con unity?
<prova> non so cosa sia unity ... puoi aiutarmi.. io sono andato su wiki come mi e' stato suggerito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | prova
<ubot-it> prova: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<prova> ok sono su pagina unitY
<prova> ora cosa scelgo '
<cristian_c> prova, hai chiesto cosa sia unity
<prova> ok serve al mio scopo ?
<cristian_c> prova, e quindi pongo nuovamente la domanda: usi unity?
<oracle_> ragazzi dovrei virtualizzare linux ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> oracle_, con virtual box?
<oracle_> sisi
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | oracle_
<ubot-it> oracle_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<oracle_> sisi
<oracle_> mi dice che la mia cpu nonn è abilitata per questo kernel o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> oracle_, può darsi. Che pc è?
<oracle_> è un acer,comprato nel 2009-1010
<oracle_> 2*
<cristian_c> oracle_, che caratteristiche ha?
<oracle_> wondows
<oracle_> inte core duo precessor
<oracle_> 2 gb di ram
<oracle_> ops 4
<cristian_c> mi sembra vecchiotto, a prima vista
<cristian_c> come processore
<cristian_c> scheda grafica?
<oracle_> (2.0 ghz,1066 mhz fsb)
<cristian_c> la scheda grafica
<oracle_> ati mobility radeon hd 4570
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> oracle_, quale messaggio di errore appare?
<cristian_c> puoi incollarlo su pastebin?
<oracle_> il problema che l'ho eliminato l'immagine iso ho solo quella di kali linux che al momento dello"sfoglia" e scelgo il file da insallare mi dice che impossibile aprirlo
<oracle_> puo essere che è questione di versione 32 nit o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> oracle_, che c'entra kali linux?
<oracle_> ho provato cosi tanto per provare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> oracle_, questo è il canale di ubuntu
<oracle_> sisi ho capito
<oracle_> il problema che io voglio ubuntu ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> oracle_, prima di tutto scarica la .iso di ubuntu
<oracle_> quindi ti dovrei dire cosa mi dice
<cristian_c> oracle_, non riesci a scaricare la .iso di ubuntu?
<oracle_> e la versione quale devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | oracle_
<ubot-it> oracle_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> essendo in macchina virtuale, unity non mi sembra il caso
<cristian_c> imho
<cristian_c> su quella macchina
<oracle_> ma per sicurezza potrei usare xbuntu?
<cristian_c> oracle_, non è per sicurezza
<cristian_c> se hai due sistemi di cui uno in macchina virtuae e pc non potentissimo, ti conviene
<cristian_c> *virtuale
<oracle_> non si puo virtualizzare xbuntu?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> oracle_, virtualbox ha il supporto per vari SO
<cristian_c> xubuntu non è diverso da ubuntu sotto il cofano
<oracle_> mmm,potrei avere un consiglio su come muovermi ?
<cristian_c> oracle_, ti ho già indicato la guida wiki
<Aizram> ihihihi
<Aizram> uffffffffffffffffff
<nameless> ho un HP 650 con processore a 64 bit e voglio installare ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit su virtual box; ho scaricato virtual box da oracle, però quando configuro il sistema mi da solo le opzioni a 32 bit; infatti se le scelgo quando avvio la macchina virtuale mi dice che il processore non supporta il sistema, quindi come se fosse a 32 bit. Possibile che possa installare solo sistemi a 32 bit?
<nameless> ah il SO è windows 7
<kOoLiNuS> nameless: ma Win7 è a 64bit ?
<nameless> si certo
<kOoLiNuS> e la macchina virtuale la crei a 64bit ?
<nameless> è proprio quello il problema, in fase di creazione mi chiede che tipo di sistema operativo installare, e per ubuntu, ma anche per gli altri, mi da solo l'opzione a 32 bit
<kOoLiNuS> http://cl.ly/image/1p2W3M0F2e0n/kools_%202014-03-19%20alle%2011.44.23.png
<nameless> è diverso il menu a tendina... c'è un servizio come pastebin per postarti il mio screen?
<nameless> l'ho caricato su mega: https://mega.co.nz/#!uMR3SAZR!Ls6VzP8anhN1AHyUL_DdBHK2VbHXi9NA8R0sBtGIL4A
<akis24> !chat | nameless
<ubot-it> nameless: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nameless> ok scusate scrivo lì
<Tdk200> salve raga
<Tdk200> Volevo risolvere il mio problema con il pc che ho, e vi spiego. Se uso i driver proprietari della scheda video nvidea il pc nn si spegne più e non si riavvia
<Tdk200> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, quali driver=
<cristian_c> *?
<Tdk200> dovrei usare quei driver perchè su urban terror nell'avvio del gioco mi lascia una barra nera della room avviata e vedo una schifezza
<cristian_c> Tdk200, quali driver?
<Tdk200> sono driver della ge force 6200 della nvidea
<cristian_c> Tdk200, da dove li hai presi?
<Tdk200> quando vado in software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ?
<Tdk200> driver aggiuntivi mi da
<Tdk200> nvidea driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Tdk200, 13.10?
<Tdk200> yes
<Tdk200> lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Tdk200, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> di Driver aggiuntivi
<Tdk200> dei driver che mi da
<Tdk200> aspè
<Tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tdk200> http://imagebin.org/300270
<Tdk200> gia ho provato ad usare quelli proprietari testati ed anche quelli proprietari normali. però se li attivo il pc nn si riavvia e non si spegne più
<Tdk200> tanto che ho dovuto formattare da capo
<cristian_c> Tdk200, in che senso 'proprietari normali'?
<Tdk200> ci sono quelli testati e quelli no
<cristian_c> da chi?
<Tdk200> cristian_c: da soreta
<cristian_c> Tdk200, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Tdk200> come da chi se su ubuntu ti esce testati li testano quelli di ubuntu
<Tdk200> ho mandato il comando ma nn esce nulla
<Tdk200> cristian_c: ti ringrazio per l'aiuto ma l'ultima volta che mi hai dato tu una mano ho dovuto formattare :D
<Tdk200> io nn sto usando drive nvidea adesso
<cristian_c> Tdk200, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> magari ti sei sbagliato
<Tdk200> no no mi ricordo bene :D
<cristian_c> Tdk200, quali sono quelli non testati
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, eh, ma mica specifichi di cosa parli. Mica abbiamo la palla di vetro per leggere nel pensiero
<Tdk200> ma hai visto la foto?
<Tdk200> lo screen che ho mandato?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, l'ho vista,  e quindi?
<Tdk200> leggi nella finestra driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ho già letto
<Tdk200> ci sono due driver 304 uno testato l'altro no
<cristian_c> sempre 304 sono, uno è l'update
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ma se stanno nei repo ufficiali, supportati sono
<cristian_c> Tdk200, e con i 173 urban terror come va?
<Tdk200> quella volta mi consigliasti di provare proprio i173 ed il pc nn partì più :D
<cristian_c> Tdk200, capito
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ma sicuro non hai smanettato con i repo?
<Tdk200> cioè?
<Tdk200> se parli di ppa nn ho inserito nulla
<Tdk200> su latro software ho attivati partner canonical e indipendente
<cristian_c> Tdk200, sei in live?
<Tdk200> no
<Tdk200> installato
<cristian_c> Tdk200, in un terminale, digita: whoami
<Tdk200> cosa fa questo comando?
<glpiana> ola
<Tdk200> lubuntu
<Tdk200> Hola glpiana ciao
<glpiana> ciao Tdk200
<Tdk200> glpiana: parlavo con cristian_c riguardo un problema con il mio pc. Se attivo i driver proprietari nvidea il pc nn si spegne più e non si riavvia.
<cristian_c> Tdk200, il comando restituisce info utili di sistema
<cristian_c> Tdk200, digita anche: hostname
<Tdk200> infatti cristian_c mi è uscita la scritta lubuntu
<Tdk200> lubuntu-System-Name
<cristian_c> ma che strano
<cristian_c> Tdk200, sicuro che non stai usando un ubuntu tarocco
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tdk200> cristian_c: secondo me nn ti appari
<Tdk200> come si dice
<Tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119330/
<Tdk200> dice che è una versione dal cd io ho scaricato la iso ufficiale e masterizzata
<cristian_c> Tdk200, è strano che i 173 facciano quel lavoro lì e i 304 quell'altro problema
<cristian_c> dubito che inseriscano nei repo driver instabili
<cristian_c> Tdk200, inoltre, hai modificato l'host in fase di installazione del sistema?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, che scheda grafica è?
<Tdk200> ???
<cristian_c> una 8400?
<Tdk200> nn ho modificato nulla ed è una 6200
<cristian_c> allora ancora più strano
<cristian_c> Tdk200, non viene indicato il nome della macchina
<cristian_c> non è che sei in virtuale?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, geforce 6200?
<Tdk200> sisi
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ho fatto due domande
<Tdk200> ho risposto a tutte e due
<Tdk200> secondo me nn leggi :D
<Tdk200> nn ho modificato nulla ed è una 6200. Tu vuoi il nome della macchina?? e a che ti serve?
<Tdk200> il mio user l'ho chiamato ubuntu e il nome della macchina è lubuntu-System-name :S
<cristian_c> Tdk200, tu hai risposto sì ma non ho capito a quale delle due domande
<cristian_c> oppure era un sì che valeva per due :D
<cristian_c> Tdk200, pare che il supporto sia cessato con i 307
<Tdk200> Si ho la 6200
<cristian_c> Tdk200, quindi non usi lubuntu in macchina virtuale, giusto?
<Tdk200>  <cristian_c> Tdk200, inoltre, hai modificato l'host in fase di installazione del sistema? Si non ho modificato nulla
<Tdk200> No ho solo lubuntu su un hd da 250 cicciabyte
<cristian_c> Tdk200, questo già l'avevi detto, lol
<cristian_c> riguardo l'host
<cristian_c> Tdk200, mi dicono che con i 173 funziona
<Tdk200> chi dice cosa
<cristian_c> Tdk200, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3747127
<cristian_c> ho trovato anche un topic sul forum
<cristian_c> Tdk200, solo tu hai cose strane
<Tdk200> i don't know
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, digita: apt-cache policy nvidia-173
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119429/
<cristian_c> Tdk200, strano, ne manca una parte
<cristian_c> di output
<Tdk200> è tutto ciò che mi esce
<cristian_c> hai un sistema assai strano
<Tdk200> fortunatamente nn lo programmo io sennò
<cristian_c> lol
<Tdk200> cristian_c: lasciam stare senti guarda questa foto
<Tdk200> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Y6VFU9-PyOI/UmJo8GHH43I/AAAAAAAAItM/FlKQ_3knXe0/w958-h539-no/desktop+2_027.png
<Tdk200> secondo te come hanno fatto a farlo così questo lubuntu?
<cristian_c> avranno pacioccato
<Tdk200> ahuahuah cioè?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, riguardo questo 'fantomatico' problema dei driver nvidia, che ti hanno detto sul forum di ubuntu?
<Tdk200> cristian_c: lasciam perdrere ci rinuncio :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e per quanto riguarda urban terror ti consiglio di domandare a loro
<Tdk200> ti faccio solo uno screen del gico come lo vedo va così ti rendi conto
<cristian_c> magari è un problema specifico del gioco con i driver
<cristian_c> no, ma ci credo
<cristian_c> Tdk200, però mica hai detto cosa ti hanno risposto sul forum
<cristian_c> :P
<Tdk200> se avvio il gioco come faccio da terminale scrot :S
<Tdk200> ho messo esegui non a schermo intero
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora: scrot -u -d NUMERO_SECONDI 'nome_screenshot.qualcosa'
<cristian_c> imposti -d cioè il delay
<cristian_c> il ritardo, e nome del file e estensione
<cristian_c> il formato immagina
<cristian_c> *immagine
<Tdk200> èèè??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> esempio
<cristian_c> scrot -u -d 5 'urban.jpg'
<Tdk200> 5 sono secondi
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto sopra
<Tdk200> se metto 90 sono sempre 90 secondi giusto :D nn vorrei che poi pensa a minuti ci vuole un'ora e mezza :D
<cristian_c> è in secondi il delay
<Tdk200> scrot -u -d 90 'urban.jpg
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ti manca l'apice finale
<cristian_c> -u è l'opzione per il focus
<Tdk200> '
<Tdk200> ?
<cristian_c> se hai il focus su una finestra, quella viene considerata per lo screenshot, cioè la finestra attiva
<cristian_c> a me scrot funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> se non si usa il -u immagino che venga 'screenshottato' tutto il desktop
<Tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200_> !image!imaf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image!imaf'
<tdk200_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200_> http://imagebin.org/300281 glpiana così lo vedo il gioco. ed è impossibile giocare
<FENIX_> ciao! non riesco più a copiare su hard disk e mi da questo errore    Errore nel creare la directory: Spazio esaurito sul device
<glpiana> FENIX_, devi liberare spazio eliminando file
<FENIX_> ho già visto su proprietà e spazio ce.... ho provato comunque a eliminare qualche file ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore.
<glpiana> FENIX_, apri un terminale e scrivi: df
<glpiana> !paste | FENIX_
<ubot-it> FENIX_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ikim> raga ho un problema con samba
<ikim> ho un fotocopiatore con scanner che è in rete, quando ero con win bastava condividere una cartella e poi al fotocopiatore impostare la destinazione nel workgroup e le scansioni arrivavano
<ikim> ho fatto la stessa cosa con ubuntu ma il fotocopiatore mi da errore, eppure tra pc la cartella condivisa la vedono anche gli altri
<ikim> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<ikim> c'è nessuno
<ikim> ma non c'è nessuno qui?
<Dap__> salve
<Dap__> salve
<rithea> salve
<Dap__> vorrei installare i driver video per un notebook acer 5750g con 2 schede (intel family e nvidia gt540m) tecnologia optimus ma non so come fare,vorrei se è possibile usare solo la scheda dedicata senza usare la tecnologia optimus
<Dap__> vorrei installare i driver video per un notebook acer 5750g con 2 schede (intel family e nvidia gt540m) tecnologia optimus ma non so come fare,vorrei se è possibile usare solo la scheda dedicata senza usare la tecnologia optimus
<sancho> Ciao, sono alle primissime armi, ho un problema con flash player per firefox, oggi ho aggiornato il flashplugin-installer e da allora non mi fa vedere più alcune pagine dicendoc he richiede il plugin, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dap__> io ho installato flashplugin con firefox e funziona perfettamente
<Dap__> vorrei installare i driver video per un notebook acer 5750g con 2 schede (intel family e nvidia gt540m) tecnologia optimus ma non so come fare,vorrei se è possibile usare solo la scheda dedicata senza usare la tecnologia optimus
<sancho> ciao, Dap, anche io ho firefox, ed un Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS,  ma non mi funziona
<Dap__> hai provato ad installarlo dai componenti aggiuntivi?
<sancho> cioè?
<Dap__> firefox-strumenti-componenti aggiuntivi e cerchi flash player
<Dap__> altrimenti guarda questa pagina http://ubuntubible.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/guida-7-installare-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu-linux/
<sancho> come componenti istallati c'è shockwave flash 11.2.202.346
<sancho> come disponibili invece non c'è
<sancho> comunque grazie!!! ora guardo il link
<sancho> ho controllato ed è istallato il flash palyer, ma continuo ad avere gli stessi problemi
<Dap__> prova ad disinstallarlo e poi reinstallarlo ...
<sancho> perdonami.... come
<Dap__> vai in Applicazioni Ubuntu software center inserisci nella ricerca adobe flash player e quando ti compare quella installata clicchi e dai rimuovi
<sancho> c'è plugin adobe flash, lo rimuovo lo stesso?
<Dap__> si e poi lo installi
<sancho> ok, ci provo...
<sancho> ho provato a rimuoverlo ed installarlo di nuovo, ma non funziona ancora.... sigh!?
<Ferro1> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134700
<groweda> buona sera a tutti
<groweda> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<azuma_> salve a tutti
<AL__> ciao posso chiedere una cosa al volo?
<cybernova> !chiedi | AL__
<ubot-it> AL__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<azuma_> ho problemi con la scheda wireless acer aspire 30 53 WXMI a seguito di aggiornamento lubuntu da 10.04 a 12.04
<AL__> ho scaricato l'iso di ubuntu, vorrei installarlo come live da usb oppure SU usb perchè ho già 2 partizioni, una con win7 e una con win8, come posso fare? Dalla guida sembra che debba avviare creatore dischi avvio, ma se non ho ancora installato ubuntu non posso avviare quel programma! Questo è il problema :)
<AL__> (scusate non c'entrava in una sola riga)
<azuma_> qualcuno mi legge?
<azuma_> ho problemi con la scheda wireless acer aspire 30 53 WXMI a seguito di aggiornamento lubuntu da 10.04 a 12.04
<cybernova> AL__, sei su win ora?
<AL__> cybernova, sì
<cybernova> !usbwin | AL__
<ubot-it> AL__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<AL__> ok una volta fatto cio avvio da usb e parte ubuntu?
<AL__> cioè universal usb installer installa proprio ubuntu su pen drive o lo lancio live?
<cybernova> AL__, si una volta fatta questa procedura dovrai fare il boot da usb se il tuo pc lo supporta per lanciare la live di ubuntu e nel caso anche installarlo
<AL__> grazie, nel caso installarlo dove? su usb o su partizione in hard disk del pc?
<cybernova> AL__, su di una partizione nell'hard disk
<AL__> cybernova, però se non lo voglio su partizione ma solo lanciarlo live posso farlo lo stesso con universal usb installer giusto?
<cybernova> AL__, assolutamente si
<AL__> cybernova, sei stato gentilissimo, primo approccio con la community linux eccezionale, stasera provo, ciao
<cybernova> AL__, ciao buona serata :)
<azuma_> ho problemi con la scheda wireless acer aspire 30 53 WXMI a seguito di aggiornamento lubuntu da 10.04 a 12.04
<azuma_> vuol dire che tali problemi me li tengo? basterebbe dirmelo almeno me ne faccio una ragione
<AL__> cybernova universal usb installer non è compatibile con windows 8?
<cybernova> AL__, si è compatibile con winz 8
<azuma_> significa che ho un problema non risolto? perchè sarebbe il secondo giorno che cerco di chiedere come fare per risolverlo, in passato siete sempre stati gentilissimi, mi bastavano pochi minuti con voi per risolvere 1 problema. Peccato
<AL__> cybernova, ok grz
<azuma_> cybernova grazie di nuovo
<cybernova> azuma_, di nulla a presto
<azuma_> il fatto è che lo avevo già letto e non  ho la minima idea di come fare il downgrade della kernel, ma non importa, sgoogolando qua e là ci provo
<azuma_> e poi non ho un atheros
<azuma_> mi butto in altri passatempi, tipo birra e donne
<cybernova> azuma_, dai lspci da terminale
<cybernova> !pastebin | azuma_
<ubot-it> azuma_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121634/
<cybernova> azuma_, da terminale dai il seguente comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutte
<cybernova> anzi no scusa errore mio
<cybernova> sei sulla 12.04 ora è vero
<azuma_> è partito
<cybernova> azuma_, postami l'output su pastebin
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121693/
<cybernova> azuma_, dai questo comando: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<azuma_> temo di averlo già fatto in quanto risultato delle mie ricerche prima di arrivare qui sul canale
<azuma_> cmq glielo dò
<cybernova> azuma_, postami anche l'output
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121706/
<cybernova> azuma_, mhm ok, fammi vedere l'output di lsmod
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121727/
<cybernova> azuma_, ok adesso allora dai il comando: sudo modprobe b43
<akis24> sera
<giuseppe1> sera
<giuseppe1> ho formattato un hard disk nuovo  come ext4 con ubuntu 12/10 ma non posso scrivere nulla  cosa fare?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, in che senso?
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, non mi lascia incollare nulla
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, hai controllato i permessi?
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> !permessi | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, grazie adesso provo a leggere
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, io non so usare il terminale non c'è un'interfaccia grafico per cambiare i permessi?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, certo
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, puoi cambiarli tramite file manager
<cristian_c> dalle proprietà, ma ti serve comunque avere i permessi per modificare i permessi stessi
<cristian_c> lol
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, non ho mai avuto questo problema perche si presents ora?
<akis24> giuseppe1:  spiegaci di preciso che vuoi fare che intendi per "  ma non posso scrivere nulla "
<akis24> giuseppe1: hai installato ubuntu sull'hard disk ?
<akis24> giuseppe1: dove e cosa vuoi scrivere ?
<giuseppe1> akis24, vorrei archiviare dati sull'hard disk
<giuseppe1> ho formattato  in ext4
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, aspetta, ma tu vuoi copiare dati da ubuntu?
<giuseppe1> si
<giuseppe1> file normali musica ecc...
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, chi è il proprietario del filesystem?
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, sono io
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, quindi vuoi trasferire dati dalla partizione di ubuntu a questo hard disk?
<giuseppe1> si
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, hai controllato che sia effettivamente così?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, ma il disco viene montato?
<cristian_c> e monti anche in scrittura?
<giuseppe1> io il disco lo vedo ma se faccio per esempio nuova cartella la voce nuova cartella è grigia non attiva
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<giuseppe1> nel senso che lo vedo ma non posso scriverci sopra ,copia incolla per intenderci
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, ma quindi riesci a creare le cartelle?
<giuseppe1> no
<cristian_c> -,-
<akis24> giuseppe1:  ci fai vedere come vedi il disco ? posta uno screen  e mettilo su imagebin
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuseppe1> mi devi dare il comando per il terminale
<akis24> giuseppe1:  premi il tasto stamp
<giuseppe1> ok
<akis24> salva la foto sul desktop e mettila su imagebin
<giuseppe1> http://imagebin.org/300420
<giuseppe1> akis24, http://imagebin.org/300420
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, ls -l /media/dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9/
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7122148/
<cristian_c> sudo chown -R utente:utente /media/dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, la sottocartella era di proprietà di root
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, ah, al posto di utente devi scrivere il nome del tuo utente
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, quindi non eri il proprietario del disco, diciamo
<cristian_c> ma lo era root
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, come hai creato la partizione?
<cristian_c> da root?
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7122161/
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, ho fatto la partizione con gparted
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, probabilmente hai creato il punto di mount con sudo
<cristian_c> cosa che te lo monta come root il disco
<fabio_cc> giuseppe1, devi mettere giuseppe:giuseppe al posto di utente:utente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> giuseppe1, ah, al posto di utente devi scrivere il nome del tuo utente
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, ma dove lo devo scrivere?
<giuseppe1> nel terminale?
<fabio_cc> giuseppe1, sudo chown -R giuseppe:giuseppe /media/dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9
<fabio_cc> <cristian_c> giuseppe1, la sottocartella era di proprietà di root
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, dovevi sostituire il tuo utente nel comando
<cristian_c> sudo chown -R giuseppe:giuseppe /media/dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7122194/
<Dap__> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Dap__
<ubot-it> Dap__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, hai fatto
<Dap__> Ho appena installato i driver bumblebee solo che ho dei valori bassi (1400fps) per cosa può essere dovuto?
<Dap__> i valori misurati con il comando glxgears
<cristian_c> Dap__, bumblebee è un software e la domanda è: come lo hai installato?
<cristian_c> hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu?
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, ohh adesso funzia non ci capito molto, ma funzia quello è importante grazie moltissime
<Dap__> sisi ho seguito il wiki di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Dap__, ma 1400 tu sembra basso?
<fabio_cc> *ti
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, molto probabilmente non avevi montato il disco con il tuo utente, ma con i permessi di root
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, grazie ancora
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, ringrazia fabio
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, è stata sua l'idea
<Dap__> ho letto in rete che la media è 2000 per i pentium 4 ...
<cristian_c> Dap__, sai cosa sono gli fps?
<fabio_cc> Dap__, prima di tutto dipende dalla scheda grafica, e poi dal processore
<giuseppe1> cristian_c, si certo intendevo tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato!
<fabio_cc> giuseppe1, :)
<Dap__> si ma era solo per dire che se su un pentium 4 i fps sono circa 2000 su un notebook i7 quadcore ,scheda video da 2gb ram non può essere 1400 almeno penso
<cristian_c> Dap__, ripeto la domanda: sai cosa sono gli fps?
<vice_> buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dap__> fotogrammi al secondo
<cristian_c> Dap__, appunto
<cristian_c> Dap__, ti pare realistico 1400 fotogrammi al secondo?
<cristian_c> e che abbiamo ? La super-vista?
<cristian_c> :)
<Dap__> questo è ovvio che il valore restituito dalla glxgears è solo indicativo
<Dap__> come faccio a vedere se la scheda dedicata è installata corettamente?
<vice_> raga ho un errore allavvio di ubu 13.10
<fabio_cc> vice_, che errore?
<vice_> non lo capisco
<fabio_cc> vice_, non puoi riportare il testo del messaggio d'errore?
<cristian_c> Dap__, sul wiki mi pare sia scrittp
<cristian_c> *scritto
<vice_> riavvio e copio il testo
<fabio_cc> vice_, così forse sarà possibile aiutarti :)
<vice__> dopo il riavvio , niente
<fabio_cc> vice_, niente errore?
<vice__> no non lo da più
<fabio_cc> vice__, errore a parte, il sistema ti funziona bene?
<vice__> sempra di si
<vice__> piano piano imparo
<fabio_cc> vice__, bene, se dovesse ripresentarsi l'errore, copia il messaggio, mi raccomando
<vice__> errore interno,
<vice__> buona sera
<fabio_cc> ciao vice__
<vice__> o lerrore aperto
<vice_> come faccio a copiare l'errore?
<fabio_cc> vice_, in che momento del caricamento avviene?
<vice_> appena si apre il desktop
<vice_> rhythmbox crashed with sigsegv in sem_post()
<fabio_cc> vice_, è un errore di rhytmbox che è un riproduttore musicale
<vice_> che devo fare?
<vice_> come lo sistemo?
<fabio_cc> vice_, è un pò strano come errore, prova: sudo apt-get --reinstall install rhythmbox
<vice_> reinstallato ora che faccio riavvio?
<vice_> proviamo
<vice_> come va
<fabio_cc> vice_, si
<vice_> se scrivo un nuovo documento e lo copio su android non lo apre , cosa posso usare tipo txt
<fabio_cc> vice_, thinkfree foc
<romina> ciao ragazzi, stò tentando di installare ubunto 13.10 su un pc HP con caricato win 8... con il riavvio il dvd di installazione parte ma a un certo punto si blocca prima di darmi la scelta su come installare ubuntu e lo schermo si fà tutto nero. i rete non trovo niente e ho tentato anche con la procedura della wiki ma niente da fare non accedo mai alla configurazione dell'installazione... ho già riscaricato e scritto 3 volte ma non
<fabio_cc> vice_, thinkfree office dovrebbe essere compatibile con il formato .doc
<vice_> qualcosa come foglio di testo?
<fabio_cc> vice_, usa libreoffice e salva come .doc, dovresti poterlo leggere con thinkfree office per android
<vice_> android il formato (text/plain) non lo legge :(   adeso provo a vedere con libre office
<fabio_cc> adesso devo andare
<fabio_cc> buonanotte
<romina> ciao ragazzi, stò tentando di installare ubunto 13.10 su un pc HP con caricato win 8... con il riavvio il dvd di installazione parte ma a un certo punto si blocca prima di darmi la scelta su come installare ubuntu e lo schermo si fà tutto nero. i rete non trovo niente e ho tentato anche con la procedura della wiki ma niente da fare non accedo mai alla configurazione dell'installazione... ho già riscaricato e scritto 3 volte ma non
<romina> vabbè
<romina> notte
<vice_> ok risolto uso libre office e salvo in txt
<vice_> scaricare dal tubo??
<Meriadoc> c'è qualcuno così gentile da aiutarmi?
<Meriadoc> problemi con compatibilitàà scheda video.. sono inchiodato con uno schermo in 4:3 e la grafica ogni tanto si inceppa
<problemanvidia> anche iooooooooooooooo!!!!! Ma a me addirittura dopo il login mi mette scheremo nero
<problemanvidia> ma dopo che provo a installare i nvidia
<problemanvidia> ho provato a installarli tutti, nvidia-331 nvidia-319 quelli scaricati dal sito
<Meriadoc> io ho un acer travellmate 5735, con una intel chipset family 4 series
<Meriadoc> ho cercato dei driver ma per poco non combinavo un casino
<problemanvidia> il mio amico mi dice aspetta un mese che con la 14.04 risolvono tutto.. ma chi me lo assicura? E se poi non va?
<Meriadoc> già per installare ubuntu ho dovuto avviare in nomodeset perchè poi si avviava l'installazione ma ssenza retroilluminazione.. quindi non vedevo un piffero
<problemanvidia> ma tu hai la nvidia pure?
<vice_> devo configurare trasmission
<problemanvidia> per far cosa?
<vice_> mi aitate con trasmission?
<problemanvidia> certo cheche tti serve?
<vice_> non lo so usare
<problemanvidia> basta che doppioclicchi un torrent e lo apri con quello
<vice_> io ho aperto trasmission
<vice_> cosa è condiviso tutto il pc?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-20
<vice_> mi puoi spiegare cosa configurare
<problemanvidia> no condividi solo i torrent che hai nella lista
<problemanvidia> non so, devi andare su edit preferences
<problemanvidia> e puoi cambiare qualcosa
<vice_> ho letto in giro che ci sono problemi con il dns? sai qualcosa??
<vice_> non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento softwer
<vice_> ho cambiato server e adesso lo fa
<vice_> non riesco a trovare i torrent
<vice_> mi consigliate come cercarli
<vice_> notte a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<asta79> ciao a tutti
<tonio__> salve mis ervirebbe 1 aiuto
<akis24> !dettagli | tonio
<ubot-it> tonio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tonio__> si scusate, allora praticamente ho scaricato il bundle di tor per ubuntu, lo estraggo sulla home, entro nella cartella tor_broswer_it , e al momento di aprire il file start tor broswer, mi apre un documento di testo e non un browser
<tonio__> ho ubuntu 13.10
<tonio__> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> aspetta tonio__  ..
<akis24> tonio__: entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudio__> buongiorno a tutti
<Claudio__> c'è qualcuno per un consiglio?
<glpiana> ola
<Arfz> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione dei driver di una scheda tv (aver media a 867r) dando il comando lsusb mi esce ID 07ca:1867 che sarebbe il suo id. Ho provato a seguire varie guide ma non riesco a farla funzionare.
<glpiana> Arfz, che guide hai seguito?
<Arfz> C'era una guida sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu ti po quella di xgazz
<glpiana> Arfz, linkamela per cortesia
<Arfz> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=516182
<glpiana> ah, il forum
<glpiana> non vedo però la tua, stavo già guardando quelle pagine
<Arfz> In effetti l'id non c'è
<Arfz> Sempre sul forum ho visto uno che aveva acquistato la mia stessa chiavetta e che su ubuntu funzionava
<Arfz> Se può esserti d'aiuto la chiavetta è questa http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/it/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=453
<glpiana> Arfz, togli la chiavetta, apri un terminale, reinserisci la chiavetta, aspetta qualche secondo e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Arfz
<ubot-it> Arfz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Arfz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125159/
<glpiana> Arfz, hai dato il comando prima o dopo aver staccato la chiavetta?
<Arfz> glpiana premetto una cosa, su kubuntu 13.10 ero riuscito a farla andare con kaffeine (non mi chiedere come), ma il sistema era diventato talmente instabile che ho dovuto formattare ora ho messo linux mint 13 ma ancora non sono riuscito a fare niente. Vorrei una procedura esatta senza installare robe che mi destabilizzano tutto, così da tornare al mio vecchio kubuntu, inoltre ho letto che anche l'altro ragazzo che l'aveva acquistata
<Arfz> a far funzionare il telecomando
<Arfz> Il comando l'ho dato dopo aver staccato la chiavettaù
<glpiana> Arfz, sorry ma se sei su mint sei sul canale sbagliato. in ogni caso ti avevo scritto di dare il comando dopo aver reinserito la chiavetta
<Arfz> scusa
<Arfz> si ma mint l'ho messo perchè pensavo fosse piu semplice
<glpiana> Arfz, non so che dirti al riguardo. su questo canale non c'è supporto per mint
<Arfz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125203/
<glpiana> Arfz, prova a leggere qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576024
<saverio> come faccio a installare ubuntu con windows8? non mi avvia il dual boot
<saverio> how can i install ubuntu with windows8? dual boot doesn't work
<glpiana> !uefi | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<saverio> ho già consultato questa guida, ma il sistema continua a dare errore
<glpiana> saverio, quindi tu hai installato ma al riavvio si avvia solo windows?
<saverio> si, mi chiede quale sistema operativo avviare, seleziono ubuntu ma mi da errore
<saverio> ho seguito poi la guida, ma mi falo stesso errore
<glpiana> saverio, ok, e che errore ti da?
<saverio> mi indica il percorso di una cartella di ubuntu e dice di riavviare il pc perchè non può avviare ubuntu
<glpiana> saverio, quindi tu visualizzi grub all'avvio del pc?
<saverio> non so cosa sia, ma non ho letto da nessuna parte grub
<glpiana> saverio, quando avvii il pc vedi una schermata dove puoi scegliere se avviare ubuntu o windows?
<saverio> posso scegliere, ma ubuntu non parte
<glpiana> saverio, prova a selezionare la seconda voce di quel menu e dal menu successivo avvia la prima voce che riporta tra parentesi recoveri mode o ripristino
<glpiana> saverio, se da errore, se puoi scatta una foto
<saverio> non ho i comandi, non posso selezionare
<saverio> purtroppo sto solo con il pc, il cell è vecchio
<saverio> devo andare
<saverio> grazie lo stesso
<Kimary> Ciao, posso chiedervi una cosa su xubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Kimary
<ubot-it> Kimary: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kimary> Oggi ho installato xubuntu su un notebook Acer Extensa 5620Z, l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma sono impossibilitato a connettere il pc ad internet perché non riesce a connettersi con ethernet (questo già quando aveva window installato) e xubuntu sembra aver disabilitato il WiFi. Il WiFi non è bloccato solo software ma anche hardware perché provando a usare il ppulsante di accensione del WiFi non si accende la solita spia 
<Kimary> Devo installare i driver portandoceli con una chiavetta?
<Kimary> Neanche mezza persona che mi possa aiutare? Meglio se vado su una chat inglese?
<akis24> Kimary: apri il terminale e dai  lspci | grep -i ethernet   e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kimary> ok lo accendo e vi ridico tra un po'
<akis24> Kimary:  rientra con quello pc prova a collegarlo via cavo intanto se puoi
<Kimary> mi da auto-ethernet, ci prova un po' ma poi smette. Comunque non si collegava già prima, non so perché però.
<akis24> Kimary: devi effettuare la connessione con network-manager
<akis24> Kimary: se non metti i dati di accesso non si collega neanche con ethernet  via cavo
<asta79> salve a tutti :-)
<akis24> salve
<Kimary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126116/
<Kimary> che casino per dirti la scheda di rete
<akis24> kimal73: rfkill list  sempre su pastebin
<akis24> Kimary: rfkill list   sempre su pastebin
<akis24> sorry kimal73
<Kimary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126136/
<akis24> Kimary:  da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer e poi riavvia
<akis24> Kimary:  ovvi odopo che finisce di installare
<Kimary> non trova i package
<akis24> Kimary: hai fatto la connessione di rete ?
<Kimary> cosa faccio gli do l'ip, il gateway e il dns manualmente?
<akis24> Kimary: devi aprire network-manager e poi immettere dati di accesso  password ecc
<akis24> Kimary: dovresti avere icona del gestore di rete sulla barra suppongo
<akis24> Kimary: oppure dal menu > impostazioni > connessioni di rete
<Kimary> si è connesso, ci ha messo un po' ma ci è riuscito, ora provo a scaricare i pacchetti per il WiFi riavvio e ti dico
<akis24> kimary e se hai installato e non si è collegato mai alla rete prima di tutto dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo spt-get upgrade  dal terminale
<akis24> Kimary:  non correre prima leggi i consigli che ti si danno
<Kimary> ok scusa, sto prendendo gli aggiornamenti
<akis24> bene Kimary
<Kimary> sta aggiornando, intanto grazie
<akis24> Kimary: quando finisce di aggiornare riavvia prima del resto magari parte anche il wifi ... poi vediamo
<trustythar> sera a tutti
<trustythar> ciao krabador
<krabador> salve
<trustythar> krabador,  sai darmi qualche notizia su aptosid
<krabador> !chat | trustythar
<ubot-it> trustythar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntubc> ciao ragazzi
<ubuntubc> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<krabador> ubuntubc, chiedi
<ubuntubc> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 64bit su macbook pro 2008 ma non mi esce l' indicatore della batteria in alto a destra
<ubuntubc> come posso attivarlo?
<cristian_c> ubuntubc, digita: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<saltabecca> ciao
<krabador> ubuntubc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<krabador> ubuntubc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti!!! Qualcuno mi sa dire come posso implementare " Apri come amministratore" in Nautilus su Ubuntu 13.10?
<Valgio63> Ovviamente nel menù contestuale!
<fabio_> salve
<fabio_> avrei un problema con ubuntu 13
<fabio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_> va bene.. allora.. quando spengo il pc resta la scritta ubuntu con i pallini e non smette più
<fabio_> ho già fatto quella cosa dello speech-dispatcher ecc. RUN-yes, ma non si spegne lo stesso...
<fabio_> ubuntu 13 non si spegne..
<akis24> sera
<spartacus_72> sera
<akis24> sera
<kimary> Ciao, oggi ho installato xubuntu, sono riuscito a connetterlo con l'ethernet e ho aggiornato tutto. Il problema è che il WiFi non va, non si accende neanche quando schiaccio il tastino per farlo partire, il led rimane spento. il pc è un acer extensa 5620Z. Avete qualche rimedio? Grazie :)
<akis24> kimary: hai provato a vedere da driver aggiuntivi se trova qualcosa ?
<kimary> Guardo al volo
<cristian__c> kimal73, che chip wifi è?
<kimary> Aspetta ho trovato nei driver aggiuntivi qualcosa
<kimary> :)
<akis24> dai bene
<kimary> ok fatto
<akis24> installato driver kimary ?
<vice_> ciao a tutti
<kimary> scusate ma non ho mai trafficato troppo con ubuntu ecc.
<kimary> si funziona
<vice_> come faccio a scaricare da you tube?
<akis24> bene
<cristian_c> vice_, non è consentito 'scaricare' da youtube
<vice_> si lo so
<cristian_c> la licenza di youtube non lo permette
<vice_> anche scaricare programmi non è consentito , ma lo facciamo tutti
<kimary> Va bene, grazie a tutti anche per oggi pomeriggio. Buona Notte :)
<cristian_c> vice_, al di là di chi lo faccia o no, non è argomento gradito in canale
<cristian_c> !legalità | vice_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'legalit\xe0'
<vice_> ok cerco in giro, grazie
<cristian_c> !legalita | vice_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'legalita'
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> nel forum c'è una guida, lo provata ma non funziona
<vice_> noi adesso parliamo di programmi tipo youtube-dl se funzioni o no
<vice_> qualcuno la provato?
<akis24> vice_: entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> vice_, ripeto: non è argomento gradito nel canale
<vice_> ciao
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti!!! Qualcuno mi sa dire come posso implementare " Apri come amministratore" in Nautilus su Ubuntu 13.10? Ovviamente nel menù contestuale!
<Valgio63> Ehi!, c'è nessuno che mi da una mano?
<krabador> Valgio63, chi c'è e sa, risponde
<Valgio63> krabador, ciao, ci risono a rompere! Mai successo a te?
<krabador> nella piena sincerità, no
<Valgio63> Una volta avevo messo le librerie gksu, ma sembra che su questo 13.10 non vadano!
<Valgio63> In effetti nin mi mette nemmeno quello che è abilitato degli script, o io non ci ho capito niente!
<krabador> Valgio63, gksu (2.0.2-6ubuntu2) [universe] graphical frontend to su
<krabador> c'è in 13.10
<Valgio63> Aspetta che guardo!
<Valgio63> E' vero!!!!!!!! Ma allora come faccio ad implementare "apri come amministratore?
<xubuntu610> buona sera a tutti
<ferrari> salve
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-21
<vice__> hola
<vice_> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<Costanzos90> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aituo, c'è nessuno in linea?
<Costanzos90> grazie in anticipo a chiunque vorra aiutarmi
<Cronos900> Costanzos90: scrivi il problema che hai, se qualcuno può ti aiuterà
<Costanzos90> il problema è che il mio pc non rileva piu la batteria da qualche giorno,
<Costanzos90> la batterai è nuova e funzoina, anche perche se lo lascio attaccato con la sola batteria funziona, il problema è che non la carica, ne la rileva
<Cronos900> Come è possibile che non la carichi? non è una cosa software e hardware :/
<Cronos900> * è hardware
<Costanzos90>  non la rileva nemmeno il computer
<Costanzos90> pero intanto se stacco l'alimentatore la usa
<Costanzos90> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto,  il mio pc non rileva piu la batteria da qualche giorno,  la batterai è nuova e funziona, anche perche se lo lascio attaccato con la sola batteria funziona, il problema è che non la carica, ne la rileva
<Costanzos90> c'è nessuno????
<Gippa> no
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Costanzos90, con quale ambiente desktop?
<skricciolo1981> scusate  come mai non mi si avvia teamviewer
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/300727
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  giorno
<jackalls> ciao
<jackalls> sono nuovo non so nemmeno come ho fatto ad entrare
<Gregghe> Buongiorno, sono nuovo di kubuntu,
<jackalls> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Gregghe> ho un problema, non riesco ad istallare un programma
<Gregghe> il programma è Zoiper 3.2
<jackalls> io non so molte cose
<Gregghe> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jackalls> mi spiace
<Gregghe> jackalls ma sei solo te in chat?
<jackalls> sono entrato per vedere se qualcuno mi spiega come faccio a sapere che scheda di rete è presente nel mio pc asus portatile A53B
<Gregghe> siamo a posto allora:)
<jackalls> davvero!
<jackalls> ma dove sono i professionisti?
<Gregghe> ma tutti questi nick che sono sulla destra sono online?
<jackalls> non so forse solo chan serv e ubot
<jackalls> gregghe tu usi kali linux?
<jackalls> hai trovato qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !info zoiper
<ubot-it> Package zoiper does not exist in saucy
<jackalls> cristian
<cristian_c> jackalls, non c'è nessun professionista, qui sono tutti volontari, utenti come gli altri
<cristian_c> jackalls, sei su ubuntu?
<jackalls> puoi aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Gregghe, il programma non è presente nei repo di ubuntu
<jackalls> io sono nuovo
<cristian_c> jackalls, ok, ma rispondi alla domanda
<jackalls> non so dove devo guardare
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<jackalls> repository?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jackalls, sei su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> la domanda è abbastanza semplic
<cristian_c> *semplice
<jackalls> ubuntu studio
<jackalls> e kali linux
<cristian_c> jackalls, e ora dove sei?
<jackalls> studio
<cristian_c> jackalls, il problema è su ubuntu studio?
<jackalls> vorrei solo sapere che scheda rete ho?
<cristian_c> ancora non si è capito il sistema che stai usando
<jackalls> ubuntu studio
<jackalls> UBUNTU STUDIO
<cristian_c> jackalls, apri un terminale in ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<jackalls> ok scusa
<cristian_c> jackalls, fai sapere quando hai fatto
<jackalls> fatto
<cristian_c> jackalls, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> jackalls, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackalls> ok
<jackalls> mi da.
<jackalls> WARNING aspetta e.... c'e un bordello di roba leggo un attimo
<cristian_c> jackalls, postalo su pastebin, no
<cristian_c> *?
<jackalls> non so cosa vuol dire postalo su etc..
<jackalls> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> !paste | jackalls
<jackalls>   *-network
<jackalls>        description: Ethernet interface
<jackalls>        product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<jackalls>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<ubot-it> jackalls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackalls>        physical id: 0
<cristian_c> jackalls, devi utilizzare il servizio pastebin
<cristian_c> come specificato prima
<jackalls> d
<jackalls> ok
<jackalls> hai letto
<cristian_c> !paste | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackalls> devo fare copia incolla del risultato terminale?
<cristian_c> jackalls, in pastebin
<cristian_c> è scritto chiaramente
<jackalls> jackalls@jackalls-K53BE:~$ lshw -C network
<jackalls> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<jackalls>   *-network
<jackalls>        description: Ethernet interface
<jackalls>        product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jackalls> scusate
<jackalls> è vietato fare copia incolla?
<jackalls> ubot-it
<jackalls> c'è qualcuno?
<jackalls> vorrei parlare con cristian
<jester-> !qualcuno | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jackalls> grazie
<cristian_c> !paste | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jackalls, usa questo servizio per postare gli output lunghi di terminale
<jackalls> ok ho timore di inserire dati personali
<jackalls> ho letto le caratteristiche,quindi si riferiscono alla mia scheda?!
<cristian_c> jackalls, ci sono info relative a ethernet e wifi
<jackalls> dove?
<jackalls> si
<jackalls> ci sono dopo che ho dato il comando sul terminale
<cristian_c> jackalls, appunto, se non vuoi postare su pastebin, comunque hai le info lì
<jackalls> vendor,product,version,
<jackalls> si grazie tante
<jackalls> sarebbe questa la mia scheda rete? product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<jackalls> atheros
<cristian_c> immagino
<cristian_c> ma se non posti...
<jackalls> no perche ci sono parecchi dati e non so i principali da tenere in considerazione
<jackalls> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user
<jackalls> mi serve di sapere che scheda wireless e presente nel mio pc in modo da utilizzarla in un programma di kali nel terminale non riconosce la mia scheda
<jackalls> ma ora con i dati che ho provo
<jackalls> grazie
<cristian_c> jackalls, non mi sembri molto esperto, io non pacioccherei fossi in te
<jester-> che roba è kali?
<jester-> un tipo di serpento?
<jackalls> kali linux
<cristian_c> lol
<jackalls> sistema operativo
<jester-> cioè?
<jackalls> lo sai benissimo
<jester-> aaah si aggiunge alle altre 227 anonime o tarocche distro?
<jackalls> non ci credo e backtrack lo conosci?
<jester-> certo, quella spacciata che tarocca le wifi solo a pensarle
<jackalls> kali linux e semplicemente il successore
<jackalls> io ho un fisso e questo e un portatile che appena comprato senza timore di cancellare nulla ho tolto windows 8 e inserito ubuntu studio e kali
<jester-> il solito tarocco debian/ubuntu con aircrtack prensitallato
<jackalls> conosci un sistema operativo interessante?
<jester-> tutti gli os sono interessanti e uno non sostituisce gli altri ma puo essere altenativa
<jackalls> infatti
<jackalls> sto solo provando quale fa di piu al mio caso, con ubuntu studio mi trovo bene dato che amo fare arte
<cristian_c> jackalls, fai arte anche con kali?
<jackalls> sapevo che l'avresti detto
<jackalls> allora... io giocavo a poker a 50 cent....
<jackalls> la polizia e venuta sotto casa
<jackalls> con le mie credenziali anno clonato carte di credito
<jackalls> non so ancora se devo presentarmi in qualche tribunale
<jackalls> pmi segui?
<jester-> !chat | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jackalls> vado a leggere le regole del forum che non l'ho ancora fatto ciao e grazie
<nico____> Buongiorno a tutti, non riesco a mettere icone dei programmi sul desktop. Quando provo mi dice: Errore durante la copia. Si è verificato un errore nell'ottenere informazioni su «/». La posizione specificata non è supportata
<cristian_c> nico____, su unity?
<nico____> ciao cristian si su uity
<cristian_c> nico____, il launcher di unity non va bene?
<nico____> no il launcher va bene, ma se trascino delle icone sul desktop non me lo fa fare mi genera quell'errore
<jester-> devi settare unity a scoprire il desktop
<nico____> mi aiuteresti jester
<cristian_c> nico____, c'è una guida sul wiki per creare i lanciatori
<cristian_c> che poi non capisco la necessità, dato che già esiste il launcher
<jester-> nico____: installa unity-tweak-tool
<jester-> e usalo
<nico____> fatto ma non riesco a risolvere
<nico____> la necessità è quella di lanciare un programma che mi serve abitualmente ... una comodità. Comunque prima ci riuscivo e non capisco che cosa è successo
<cristian_c> nico____, ma non puoi lanciarlo dal launcher?
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<nico____> cristian, si posso lanciarlo dal launcher, però per mia comodità volevo un icona sul desktop. Visto che l'ho sempre fatto e funzionava bene vorrei poterlo continuare a farlo e possibilmente capire che cosa sia successo visto che adesso non me lo consente più
<cristian_c> nico____, il launcher non è comodo?
<cristian_c> clic a sinistra ed è già lanciato, lol
<nico____> comodo per molte cose, no, per questo
<cristian_c> nico____, poi, ti ho detto, se vuoi i lanciatori sul desktop, c'è la guida wiki
<cristian_c> nico____, perché?
<nico____> dov'è la guida per favore
<cristian_c> nico____, sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | nico____
<ubot-it> nico____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<nico____> grazie
<nico____> mi sta trovando lanciatori per gnome non unity
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> !unity | nico____
<ubot-it> nico____: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> eh
<nico____> non riesco a venirne a capo
<jester-> nico____: hai installato il tool?
<jester-> lo ha aperto?
<cristian_c> lol
<nico____> si si jester
<jester-> nico____: e cosa vedi? ci deve essere mostra desktop
<jester-> messo su on vedi il contenuto della cartella Scrivania
<nico____> il tool ha quattro parti unity, gestione finestre, aspetto, sistema
<jester-> nico____: sta li dentro
<jester-> l'opzione
<nico____> jester abbi pazienza, ma non lo trovo
<Meriadoc> buongiorno a tutti! non so se qualcuno di voi ricorda il mio problema.. non l'ho comunque risolto. ho problemi di compatibilità con la scheda video, la grafica va a rilento e sono inchiodato su una risoluzione in 4:3. ho un acer travelmate 5735, con scheda video intel chipset family 4 series, su cui sono riuscito a installare (a fatica, avviando la live in nomodeset, poiche dopo il boot mi si disattivava la retroilluminazione) u
<Meriadoc> devo cercare drivers da qualche parte? da dove li installo? come sistemo la compatibilità
<Meriadoc> per favore datemi una mano, ho bisogno del pc per l'uniiversità
<iooscar> buongiorno a tutti. ho un problema con il dual boot ultima versione
<jozef19> ciao a tutti
<jozef19> ho ubuntu 13.10 e molto spesso mi esce lo stesso problema! non parte ubuntu all'accensione e mi dice: mount: mounting /dev on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<jozef19> che devo fare ?
<manzip> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi con un problema su videogiochi. Probabilmente causato da una tastiera wifi
<krabador> manzip, usa una tastiera convenzionale e vedi se si presenta il problema
<skricciolo1981> sera
<manzip_> krabador, il problema non si presenta con tastiera via cavo. (per informazione: sembra che il problema si verifichi solo con alcuni tipi di giochi; quelli che usano librerie sdl)
<manzip> krabador, scusami ma ho avuto problemi di connessione. Ti volevo dire che con una tastiera tradizionale funziona bene. (il problema si verifica solo su alcuni giochi; sembra che il fattore comune sia l'uso di librerie sdl)
<manzip> .
<krabador> manzip, sul fronte giochi, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<manzip> krabador, ok, se pensi sia meglio io vado anche in giochi. Ma sinceramente penso che sia più un problema di gestione di una periferica (che poi si manifesta all'interno di un gioco).
<jozef19> problema boot ubuntu
<jozef19> qualcuno mi da una mano
<akis24> ciao
<jozef19> ciao
<jozef19> PROBLEMA BOOT UBUNTU...QUALCUNO CHE MI DA UNA MANO
<xram> ciao
<akis24> jozef19:  che problema dacci i dettagli
<jozef19> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /dev on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init fount. Try passing init= bootarg.
<jozef19> MI FA QUESTO PROBLEMA INVECE CHE PARTIRE
<jozef19> HO PROVATO A REINSTALLARE UBUNTU MA NIENTE
<akis24> jozef19: togli il maiuscolo
<jozef19> ok scusa
<jozef19> qualche idea?
<akis24> jozef19: disco o usb dove hai messo ubuntu ?
<jozef19> ho installato ubuntu sul disco
<akis24> jozef19: ti chiedevo se hai usato un disco dvd o una usb per installare
<jozef19> usb
<akis24> jozef19: hai windows installato sul pc ?
<jozef19> no
<jozef19> solo ubuntu
<akis24> jozef19: avvia intanto la usb senza installare  cosi vediamo qualcosa
<jozef19> ho gia fatto
<akis24> jozef19: sei da live adesso  ?
<jozef19> no! questo problema me l'ha fatto piu' di una volta ed ho reinstallata
<akis24> jozef19: intendi che quando avvii la usb hai quel messaggio ?
<krabador> jozef19, , manda, dalla live , un'immagine del partizionamento, di gparted
<jozef19> no... quando installo ubuntu, dopo 3-4 giorni mi esce il msg che ti ho scritto sopra! ogni volta ho dovuto reformattare! l'ho fatto anche ieri sera!
<krabador> !imagebin | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<installare> ciao ho intenzione di installare una versione di ubuntu in una partizione di un hd che devo fare ho tentato ma l'interfaccia graficanon e' di facile interpretazione le guide peggio che mai cosa facci partiziono e formatto con xp e cerco di inserirla o partiziono e lascio non formattata considera che hd e' 200 gb quindi stavo pensado 50 xp 50 una versione di ubuntu e 50 un'altra di quelle che chiamate derivate ... si puo' fare ?
<krabador> installare, una cosa per volta
<krabador> installare, la partizione l'hai fatta?
<krabador> installare, "un'altra di quelle che chiamate derivate" ti consiglierei di provarne un po' , una alla volta, per il tempo utile per farti un'idea
<installare> ok ti do i parametri 200gb hd 50 gia vi e' dentro xp ora ne rimangono 150 stavo pensando di inserirla con una partizione di alrti 50 ... con cosa partiziono con xp o con una ver4sione di ubuntu cioe' l'ultima ?
<krabador> installare, e poi di installare direttamente quella che ti sembra meglio
<installare> ok diciamo che mi va bene la ubuntu ultima sembra non male
<installare> ho fatto un primo tentativo ma si e' infilata nella versione di xp quindi tutto ora e' piu' lento e difficile
<installare> che faccio ora ..perche' mica lo so dove si e' andata ad inserire ora la versione
<krabador> installare, allora, se "è dentro xp" la puoi disinstallare come una semplice applicazione
<krabador> installare, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi#Disinstallazione
<jozef19> http://imagebin.org/300837
<installare> non la visyalizzo ... se tu intendi da pannelllo di controllo ho verificato non la vedo e non la trovo
<jozef19> krabador questa e' quello che mi da con gparted http://imagebin.org/300837
<krabador> installare, da "installazione applicazioni"
<krabador> non da pannello di controllo
<installare> mmmm da dove scusa perche' con w xp io le applicazioni le tolgo cosi
<krabador> jozef19, hai selezionato la cifratura della home?
<jozef19> sn ignorante scusa! che vorresti dire
<krabador> jozef19, di che pc parliamo, per favore=
<krabador> installare, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307895/it
<jozef19> dell inspiron 1526
<krabador> jozef19, caratteristiche, come cpu / ram / scheda video, e presenza di uefi
<installare> e di quello si tratta krabador da pannello di controllo programmi installati ...
<installare> una procedura nota ... e che non trovo ubuntu per pio disistallarlo
<krabador> installare, se per te pannello di controllo e installazione applicazioni sono la stessa cosa, non dirlo troppo in giro
<krabador> installare, apri il prompt dei comandi
<installare> ma cmq a parte cio' che vorrei saper e' come inserirla sull'hd
<krabador> e manda C:\ubuntu\Uninstall-Ubuntu.exe.
<krabador> installare, togli prima quella dentro windows
<krabador> installare, se realmente "si e' infilata nella versione di xp"
<installare> promt dei comandi da start esegui
<installare> ?
<jozef19> memoria 2Gb, processore Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz × 2 , grafica Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2,  wireless 1395 Wlan minicard
<installare> e che ne so deduco si sia intallata la' ... perche' nella partizione di volume non vi e' nulla
<installare> 50 gb erano e 50 gb sono al momento
<krabador> jozef19, allora, puoi cancellare tutte le partizioni, e partizionare a mano, iniziare l'installazione, scegliere "altro" al momento di scegliere come deve occupare il disco ed assegnare a mano la partizione che gli hai creato
<krabador> installare, quando avvii il pc, hai una schermata di selezione in cui scegliere winxp o ubuntu?
<installare> si viola piu' in piu' mi chiede delle verifiche ram non saprei interpretarle
<installare> la schermata compare subito dopo il ceck una sorta di scelta boot non so se rendo l'idea
<krabador> installare, hai fatto partire l'installazione di ubuntu, all'interno di windows?
<installare> no accendo il pc parte il ceck e poi in alto a sinistra mi dice a scaletta che cos scegliere
<installare> schermata viola e scelta in alto a sx
<installare> ci sono 4 opzioni 2 per scegliere S.O. e 2 per un controllo ram che pero' non ho mai usato
<installare> ma per l'installazione ora che faccio ?
<krabador> installare, non hai risposto
<installare> dal tuo link wubiguide ho scaricato una applicazione di disinstallazione Unistall-ubuntu.exe ... mi serve ?
<krabador> installare, quando hai installato, hai fatto partire l'installazione di ubuntu, facendo partire il supporto di installazione durante una sessione windows?
<krabador> installare, se vuoi supporto devi rispondere alle domande
<installare> a no no scusa da boot
<installare> e non ti avevo capito
<installare> scusa
<krabador> installare, allora, è il caso di far partire il supporto di installazione in boot, selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> installare, e poi torni qui
<installare> e come faccio significa uscire dalla chat e come ci rientro se ubuntu non gira non capisco che vantaggio ne trai
<installare> ho gia' preso la mia decisione non mi serve provarla sono 3 gg che provo e' lenta si blocca non va la vorrei mettere in una partizione dellHd  tutto qua
<krabador> installare, non c'è la possibilità di capire cos'hai fatto alla tua macchina
<krabador> installare, se entri in live puoi mandare qui la schermata di partizionamento
<krabador> e vedere che cosa hai combinato
<davide> devi mettere una ltra distro xubuntu
<installare> ok ora e' piu' chiaro quindi ora esco da xp e carico ubuntu poi ... che intendi per entrare in live ?
<krabador> installare, hai fatto la pendrive o il dvd , di ubuntu?
<krabador> installare, cosa hai fatto , come supporto di installazione?
<installare> dvd ?
<krabador> installare, e che ne so io
<installare> dvd si ho masterizzato immagine
<krabador> se hai fatto il dvd, allora, riavvia, e fa partire il dvd in boot
<installare> ok poi ?
<krabador> selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<installare> ti seguo ...
<krabador> e lui ti caricherà il sistema in prova, in "sessione live"
<installare> ottimo dopodiche'.. come procediamo ?
<krabador> da li puoi connetterti ad internet, entrare qui
<krabador> e ricevere supporto piu' accurato
<installare> ok dalla chat comunita' italiana ?
<krabador> no, qui dentro
<krabador> chat di supporto
<installare> maggiko obbedisco chat di supporo provvedo
<installare> mi sgancio
<krabador> bene
<installare> a piu' tardi speriamo non si incastri
<krabador> installare, no, dai :)
<davide> devo creare un lancatoresul desktop come procedo
<krabador> davide, quale ubuntu?
<davide> 13.10
<krabador> davide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<krabador> davide, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<davide> grazie, vado..ciao
<mikibit> VOLEVO INSTALLARE UNA VERSIONE FACILE UBUNTU NEL MIO DESKTOP AL POSTO DI WINDOWS 8
<krabador> mibofra, togli il maiuscolo
<mikibit> SONO ALLE PRIME ARMI QUALE VERSIONE DEVO METTERE?
<krabador> mikibit, che cpu / ram /scheda video hai?
<mikibit> amd 8 core vishera + 8 gb di ram hd 1 tb
<krabador> mikibit, puoi tranquillamente installare la versione normale
<krabador> a 64 bit
<mikibit> ma è facile da usare ce n'è una tipo windows o che per lo meno graficamente ci somiglia?
<krabador> mikibit, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/tour/13.10/it/index.html
<krabador> particolarmente facile da usare
<krabador> mibofra, poi puoi provare derivate, con diversi ambienti grafici
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<mikibit> ok inizio a scaricarlo, i driver audio e video li mette da solo e devo metterli io che purtroppo sono ignorante.....appena ci smanetto spero di rifarmi
<krabador> driver audio e video li mette da solo
<krabador> per il driver video, puoi , successivamente , installare il driver closed source fatto dal produttore della schda video
<krabador> mikibit, che scheda madre hai?
<mikibit> Grazie Krabador sei stato veramente gentile ; la scheda madre è integrata nel chip con la cpu
<mikibit> scusa asus
<krabador> ok, scarica la iso, crea una pendrive usb, o un dvd
<mikibit> ..pensavo alla scheda video la madre è chiaramente separata
<krabador> con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> oppure
<krabador> !iso | mikibit
<ubot-it> mikibit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mikibit> uso windows 7 usb/dvd bootable?
<krabador> mibofra, i 2 link si riferiscono a come fare la pendrive su win, e come fare il dvd
<krabador> mikibit,
<mikibit> ok proviamo e che Dio me la mandi buona grazie ancora .E' tutta la vita che uso windows ma con la versione 8 e 8.1 mi sono rotto gli zebedei è peggio di Vista
<krabador> mikibit,  preoccupati pero' di andare in bios, e disabolitare tutto quanto riguardi uefi
<krabador> disabilitare
<mikibit> Ringrazio l'intera cumunità per avermi ospitato.
<mikibit> non basta fare il boot dall'usb preparata mettendo come primaria la pen usb? cos'è uefi da togliere?
<krabador> !uefi | mikibit
<ubot-it> mikibit: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> mikibit, con windows 8 è molto facile che sia abilitato
<krabador> mikibit, mette diversi bastoni tra le ruote di chi voglia installare altro nel proprio pc
<krabador> mibofra, in molti notebook e fissi di marca, non è disabilitabile, negli assemblati ovviamente lo p
<krabador> mikibit, è
<mikibit> il mio è assemblato acquistato da una ditta di Ebay quindi speriamo che sto uefi non ci sia
<mikibit> e se prima resetto l'intero hd con gparted? mi fa dei problemi in quel caso?
<krabador> mikibit, nelle schede madri di marca, uefi c'è, ma abilitabile, e disabilitabile, sta all'utente decidere se usarlo
<krabador> mikibit, tu va a vedere nel bios a riguardo, consultando il manuale della scheda madre
<mikibit> secco windows e le partizioni nascoste tolgo uefi da bios e parto con installazione da pen drive usb . corretto?
<krabador> mikibit, puoi anche fare cosi'
<krabador> mikibit, se disabiliti uefi, sempre se sia abilitato, disabiliti il "riavvio rapido" da windows 8 ,e mandi la pendrive usb, puoi installare ubuntu a fianco a win
<mikibit> grazie Krabador sei chiaro e limpido
<mikibit> comunque windows non lo voglio più c'era xp che andava ma non me lo aggiornano più e allora cambio ormai ho 50 anni e se non provo adesso non provo più
<mikibit> per vedere e modificare le foto posso mettere acdsee 9 ita per windows che ho la licenza?
<krabador> mikibit, per quanto riguarda i programmi per win, o si cerca una valida alternativa open source per linux , dal sofware center
<krabador> mikibit, oppure si cerca di installarle tramite una piattaforma chiamata wine
<krabador> !wine | mikibit
<ubot-it> mikibit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> è una piattaforma che consente di installare ed usare programmi win su linux
<krabador> mikibit, solo che non funziona tutto al 100%
<krabador> bisogna provare
<neramarea> 'sera. lanciando frostwire ottengo 'sta cosa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7131449/ eppure openjdk è aggiornato...
<mikibit> c'è qualche cosa di simile a acdsee o liquid  nativo linux?
<krabador> mikibit, per il fotoritocco comunque c'è gimp, che è un programma attualmente molto noto ed usato
<krabador> !gimp | mikibit
<ubot-it> mikibit: gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<mikibit> ok vada per gimp
<krabador> mikibit, http://www.gimp.org/
<mikibit> e per editing audio?
<krabador> lo trovi perfettamente nel software center
<krabador> mikibit, per editing audio audacity
<neramarea> mikibit c'è anche CorelAftershotPro
<krabador> mikibit, http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=it
<mikibit> ok grazie non ti sto a tediare ulteriormente ho fatto una stampa di quello che mi hai consigliato
<neramarea> 'sera. lanciando frostwire ottengo 'sta cosa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7131449/ eppure openjdk è aggiornato...
<mikibit> adesso provo il tutto eh eh domani magarimi ricollego con ubuntu per vedere come va
<manzip> krabador, scusa sono ancora quello che ha problemi con la tastiera bluetooth. mi ha detto di andare sulla chat che si occupa di giochi; se è quella party non riesco ad entrare (mi dice che non risolve il DNS)
<mikibit> Salute a tutti grazie ciao
<krabador> manzip, non è una chat che si occupa di giochi
<krabador> mikibit, ciao
<krabador> manzip, è il canale di ubuntu on cui parlare di altro che non riguardi il supporto al sistema operativo
<mikibit> cosa uso per uscire?
<mikibit> da questa chat
<krabador> neramarea, non è nel repository ubuntu, devi chiedere allo staff di quel software
<krabador> mibofra, puoi chiudere la finestra
<neramarea> oops
<neramarea> ;-)
<manzip> krabador, scusa se sono particolarmente duro di testa. ma non capisco dove devo cercare info (cos'è ilcanale di ubuntu?)
<krabador> manzip, dove sei adesso?
<manzip> krabador, su chat.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> manzip, prima di entrare qui, avevi una lista di canali, per quello che ti riguarda di consiglio di chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> manzip, chiamato in quel menu "chat libera"
<manzip> krabador, ok grazie mille!!!!
<krabador> manzip, conta che non è "il canale di supporto ai giochi" , ma un canale di cui parlare pressochè di tutto, sempre se c'è qualcuno che sa rispodere
<manzip> krabador, ancora grazie. Ci provo immediatamente.
<krabador> neramarea, in ogni caso "your java version is too old " è un messaggio molto chiaro
<Panaclerio_> Salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un portatile con windows 7 tramite wubi. ma non mi ha installato il grub, ma gestisce l'avvio window e preferirei gestirlo con grub.
<neramarea> sì, krabador, avevo entrambi i jdk, ma girava il 6. ho dato un sudo update-alternatives --config java e tutto si è risolto
<krabador> ò
<krabador> ò
<krabador> Panaclerio, con wubi ubuntu si installa dentro windows
<krabador> Panaclerio, non è un'installazione reale, ma gira come un'applicazione win, canonical ha soppresso wubi
<krabador> Panaclerio, se vuoi grub, segui la guida installazione per l'installazione reale
<krabador> !installazione | Panaclerio
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Panaclerio_> krabador, come, ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu, scompattato la iso e dentro c'era wubi. La iso da usb non mi partiva.
<neramarea> krabador, l'elenco delle mie interfaccie di rete mi dice "lo, tun, wlan0". che cavolo sono tun e lo???
<Panaclerio_> krabador, poi ho fatto tutta l'installazione e aggiornamenti, ma vorrei mettere il grub prima di windows manager
<Matt_91> neramarea, tun è un tunnel una vpn probabilmente lo è locale
<neramarea> ok... lo->local
<krabador> Panaclerio, la iso non andava scompattata, ma messa su pendrive o masterizzata su dvd
<krabador> con appositi strumenti
<neramarea> Matt_91, ma io non uso nessun vpn...
<neramarea> o lo può creare virtualbox?
<Matt_91> neramarea, si
<neramarea> a mia totaaale insaputa??? ;-)
<Matt_91> neramarea, ma di solito sichiamon vbox0 vbox1 ecc... se non erro
<krabador> Panaclerio, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !iso | Panaclerio
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Matt_91> neramarea, tun è un tunnel
<Panaclerio_> krabador, la iso non la leggeva. comunque secondo te adesso posso installare solo il grub o devo reinstallare tutto?
<krabador> Panaclerio, devi reinstallare
<krabador> se segui i 2 link, ti fai un'idea di come maneggiare la iso di ubuntu
<krabador> poi puoi tranquillamente seguire la guida di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | Panaclerio
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<AL___> Ciao, volevo sapere se ho fatto bene a instalare ubuntu nel seguente modo: Ho assegnato una partizione da 50 GB e ho installato tutto li, boot compreso,, niente swap, ho 4 gb di ram. Va bene così oppure ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<AL___> Ciao, volevo sapere se ho fatto bene a instalare ubuntu nel seguente modo: Ho assegnato una partizione da 50 GB e ho installato tutto li, boot compreso,, niente swap, ho 4 gb di ram. Va bene così oppure ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<krabador> AL___, c'è qualcos'altro in quel HD?
<AL___> no nulla, ho fatto un triple boot con windows 7 windows 8.1 e ubuntu, ma la partizione per ubuntu è tutta per ubuntu
<krabador> la swap è buona norma, specie se si usa l'ibernazione/sospensione, ma in presenza di 4 gb di ram si puo' anche fare a meno
<AL___> krabador___ho formattato la partizione in ext4 with journal, anche questo va bene? Se entro da windows però tra gli hd non vedo questa partizione!
<krabador> AL___, se ubuntu ha installato grub nel disco in cui hai questi sistemi, e ti consente tranquillamente il boot do ognuno, va bene cosi'
<krabador> AL___, dentro windows non vedi altri file system, che non siano fat16/fat32/ntfs
<krabador> AL___, ext4 con journaling, è la scelta migliore per ubuntu
<AL___> krabador____ come immaginavo allora, grazie, ho avuto fortuna allora, meno male! Si posso scegliere dal grub ubuntu oppure win 8.1, se scelgo win8.1 poi posso ulteriormente scegliere se continuare con 8.1 oppure avviare wind 7...
<krabador> si, win8 gestisce i boot dei win
<Delfino1983> buonasera
<Delfino1983> una domanda ma il lettore di smart card ubuntu li riconosce in automatico!??
<AL___> krabador___grazie e buona serata come sempre
<krabador> AL___, buonaserata a te
<krabador> Delfino1983, se supportato si
<Delfino1983> no praticamente il mio gestore di firma digitale non supporta linux
<Delfino1983> che poi è postecom
<krabador> Delfino1983, nel mondo ci sono guerre....
<Delfino1983> ??
<Delfino1983> krabador
<Delfino1983> in ke senso!?
<krabador> Delfino1983, per l'hardware bisogna informarsi prima, se è assolutamente necessario da usare
<krabador> se supportato su linux o meno
<krabador> Delfino1983, questo vale per tutto
<Delfino1983> ah ok
<Delfino1983> se posso mi consigli un buon lettore di smart card che supporta il pinguino!?
<krabador> Delfino1983, vediamo
<Delfino1983> cmq grazie mille per le info che mi dai
<krabador> Delfino1983, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard
<krabador> Delfino1983, se ne parla un qui
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=515366
<krabador> Delfino1983, e puoi dare uno sguardo, con le dovute considerazioni, qui https://wiki.debian.org/it/Smartcards
<krabador> Delfino1983, nell'ultimo c'è un buon elenco dell'hardware supportato da debian, e con quale hardware
<krabador> Delfino1983, ci sono quindi ottime possibilità che vadano anche su ubuntu
<krabador> Delfino1983, http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html
<andrel_> buona sera a tutti
<andrel_> posso chiedere info per quanto riguarda google chrome?
<krabador> !CHAT
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrel_> krabador grazie  e che non partiva dopo averlo istallato
<andrel_> cmq se qui non posso chiedere grazie lo stesso
<krabador> andrel_, come l'hai installato ?
<andrel_> dal sito di google c'era il pacchetto per debian e ubuntu
<krabador> andrel_, su quale ubuntu?
<andrel_> un atimoche vedo non ricordo se ho 13.04 o 13.10
<andrel_> 13.10 utilizzo
<krabador> andrel_, apri un terminale , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -yf install
<andrel_> dato
<andrel_> completato krabador
<krabador> manda un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | andrel_
<ubot-it> andrel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132277/
<andrel_> mi ha chiesto di aggiornare il sistema
<krabador> andrel_, ok, riavvia
<andrel_> lo sto agiornando
<andrel_> aggiornando, scusa se ogni votla ti do disturbo krabador
<krabador> andrel_, nessun problema
<andrel_> krabador finito ora aggiornamento
<andrel_> provo a lanciare chrome ma non parte
<krabador> <krabador> andrel_, ok, riavvia
<andrel_> riavvio il sistema perchè?
<andrel_> ubuntu non me lo ha chiesto
<krabador> andrel_, te lo deve chiedere per forza?
<andrel_> no lo ha fatto dici di riavviarlo cmq?
<krabador> andrel_, dopo certe installazioni è sempre consigliabile
<andrel_> ok torno fra un po'
<andrel__> rieccomi
<krabador> andrel__, parte?
<andrel__> no e non da nemmeno il report dell'errore
<andrel__> lampeggia giallo e niente
<krabador> andrel__, hai l'icona di chrome?
<krabador> andrel__, dove hai scaricato g
<krabador> andrel__, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<andrel__> 32 bit
<andrel__> l'ho scaricato dal sito di google
<krabador> andrel__, dove hai scaricato il pacchetto?
<andrel__> da google
<krabador> andrel__, in quale cartella?
<andrel__> se istallassi crhomium dici che fa conflitto ?
<andrel__> ho dato l'autoplay con ubuntu softwarrecenter
<krabador> andrel__, allora, scarica il pacchetto, per la tua architettura
<krabador> google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<andrel__> si l'ho scaricato 32bit
<krabador> apri il terminale
<andrel__> dici di scaricarlo di nuovo?
<krabador> e va nella cartella dove l'hai scaricato
<krabador> si
<andrel__> intanto lo disistallo
<krabador> andrel__, scarica il pacchetto, non far partire il gestore di pacchetti
<andrel__> ok sto disistallando
<akis24> sera
<andrel__> krabador scaricato ora?
<krabador> andrel__, vai, con il terminale, nella cartella di scarico
<andrel__> fatto trovato la cartella con il terminale poi?
<krabador> andrel__, sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> andrel__, verifica, con ls, di essere nella cartella giusta prima
<andrel__> si è partita l'istallazione
<krabador> andrel__, hai incollato tutta la linea?
<andrel__> si l'ha istallato ora provo ad aprirlo
<krabador> in questo modo si installa il pacchetto, e l'eventuale dipendenza mancante
<krabador> ma solo incollando tutta la linea
<andrel__> niente non parte
<andrel__> la riga l'avevo copiata tutta
<andrel__> vuoi ti mando il testo del terminale?
<krabador> andrel__, si
<andrel__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7132488/
<andrel__> puoi vedere perfavore?
<krabador> andrel__, manda in terminale google-chrome-stable
<krabador> andrel__, incolla in pastebin, i messaggi che ti appariranno
<andrel__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7132506/
<andrel__> va bhe avro io qualcosa che non va sul pc krabador
<andrel__> avò
<andrel__> avrò
<krabador> andrel__, cpu/ ram / scheda video ?
<krabador> andrel__, manda comunque da terminale sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<krabador> andrel__, sembra essere un problema con le ultime versioni
<andrel__> quindi istallo chromium ?
<krabador> andrel__, si , prova chromium
<andrel__> ok
<andrel__> partito chromium grazie krabador
<andrel__> chrome lo disistallo? o lo lascio in caso si sistemi?
<krabador> andrel__, ti conviene disinstallarlo
<krabador> andrel__, e riprovare con versioni successive
<andrel__> ok grazie tante e scusa se ti disturbo sempre :)
<krabador> andrel__, la versione a 64bit, in ubuntu 13.10 64bit, funziona perfettamente
<andrel__> ho un processore amd a 32bit purtroppo un pc un po vecchiotto
<andrel__> ma con ubuntu gira
<krabador> andrel__, munisciti di piu' ram possibile
<andrel__> ne ho un giga
<andrel__> ma non some capire che tipo mmettere ho solo 3 slot
<krabador> andrel__, se hai un athlon xp, sicuramente ddr1
<krabador> andrel__, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> andrel__, scusami, manda pure cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e posta su pastebin
<andrel__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7132626/
<andrel__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7132630/
<andrel__> lo so ho un pc carretta datato
<krabador> andrel__, ok, è un problema con la versione interna di flash di chrome
<krabador> con la
<krabador> con quelle cpu
<andrel__> si e adobe flash pure
<andrel__> ma l'ho risolto inserndo il file che mi hai dato e i comandi
<krabador> flash non supporta piu' cpu senza sse2
<krabador> andrel__, allora niente, usa firefox con la versione di flash funzionante
<krabador> chrome ha ufficialmente tagliato fuori tali cpu con quella versione di flash interna
<andrel__> si
<andrel__> cmq su questo pc spenderci di ram forse serve poco vero?
<andrel__> ora devo chiudere
<andrel__> un saluto a tutti
<andrel__> grazie krabador scusa se ti disturbo sempre
<krabador> andrel__, di niente
<krabador> andrel__, puoi sempre chiedere qui dentro
<krabador> andrel__, solo che quella generazione di cpu inizia ad essere veramente vecchia
<krabador> ha piu' di 10 ani
<andrel__> si lo so
<andrel__> e gira solo con ubuntu
<andrel__> sto aspettando tempi migliori per prendere un portatile o un tablet
<andrel__> a questo devo cambiare tutto se no
<andrel__> solo che portatile vorrei girasse con ubuntu mi sono abituato
<Fabrizio_> Salve a tutti
<Fabrizio_> Ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Fabrizio_> non riesco ad avviare ubuntu da un portatile con architettura haswell
<Fabrizio_> windows 8 non c'è più installato
<Fabrizio_> ma dopo aver selezionato start kubuntu ottengo lo schermo nero
<Fabrizio_> niente non riesco ad accedere alle console facendo ctrl-F1
<Fabrizio_> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<krabador> !uefi | Fabrizio_
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Fabrizio_> si,il problema che accede a grub2 per avviare diciamo il boot
<Fabrizio_> solo che poi schermo nero
<krabador> Fabrizio_, hai disabilitato totalmente uefi?
<Fabrizio_> avviare con CSM-Booot (opzione del "BIOS")
<Fabrizio_> provo ma su un altro pc con BIOS standard dava un errore provo
<Fabrizio_> due minuti ;)
<krabador> Fabrizio_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> controlla se non sei in questo caso
<Fabrizio_> si sta avviando *.*
<Fabrizio_> forsew
<Fabrizio_> si si sta avviando
<Fabrizio_> ma dopo l'installazione,poi posso usare uefi oppure restare in questa modalità?
<Fabrizio_> cmq vi ringrazio per l'aiuto,stavo aprendo anche un topic
<Fabrizio_> arrivederci
<jighen> raga qualcuno sa darmi una mano con un piccolo problema che mi sta facendo impazzire :) sul pc fisso con ubuntu ho installato il pacchetto manpages-it poi non ricordo cosa ho fatto tempo fa e ora ho tutti (o almeno i principali) tutti in italiano... ho installato il pacchetto pure su un portatile e mi da i comandi tutti in inglese come faccio per averli tutti in italiano?
<krabador> jighen, quelli sono i manuali
<krabador> jighen, assicurati che il notebook sia perfettamente regionalizzato in italiano
<jighen> ho seguito il wiki di ubuntu per la lingua e non credo ci sia niente di sbagliato
<spartacus_72> sera
<anto> buona sera
<anto> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su asus s551lb
<anto> si avvia tutto senza problemi, solo che mi compaiono gli errori in fase di boot:
<anto> [   10.829674] nouveau E[  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0]  unknown chipset, 0x0d7000a2 [   10.829714] nouveau E[        DRM] failed to create 0x00000000, -22
<anto> è un qualcosa risolvibile o si tratta di incompatibilità?
<Karot> Buonasera
<Karot> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-22
<vice__> come si aggiunge il traduttore a firefox?
<barrnet> hi
<vice_> non riesco ad installare chrome
<vice_> il softer center va in crach
<Manuz> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2213&Itemid=33
<akis24> giorno
<Gallaredblue> Italian?
<akis24> Gallaredblue:  ubuntu-it  ... ti dice qualcosa
<Gallaredblue> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<Gallaredblue> volevo chierVi se si poteva installlareUbuntu con chiavetta usb, lk'ho sempre fatto con cd/dvd?
<cristian_c> Gallaredblue, sì, l'installer/live può essere anche su usb
<cristian_c> Gallaredblue, ma devi utilizzare programma apposito per crearlo
<cristian_c> Gallaredblue, stai utilizzando win?
<Gallaredblue> ma come devo far?
<Gallaredblue> si?
<Gallaredblue> si! ma devo metterlo su un altro pc
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Gallaredblue
<ubot-it> Gallaredblue: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> Gallaredblue, questo se stai usando windows
<Gallaredblue> va bene grazie mille, se ho problemi vi ricontatto!!!
<cristian_c> Gallaredblue, per l'installazione del sistema, dopo aver provato in live, c'è anche il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | Gallaredblue
<ubot-it> Gallaredblue: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gallaredblue> ah grazie!!!!!
<cristian_c> di niente
<Gallaredblue> :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nadh2> ciao... qualcuno puo darmi una mano per installare skype sulla versione 3.10
<cybernova> !skype | nadh2
<ubot-it> nadh2: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<nadh2> grazie mille
<nadh2> ok... ma scusate l'ignoranza... ho installato ieri ubuntu... e... ehm sono completamente ignorante... dove devo digitare i comandi?
<cristian_c> nadh2, c'è un'applicazione chiamata emulatore di terminale
<cristian_c> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<tdk200> salve a tutti.
<tdk200> Ho messo da poco una scheda video dell'ati la 1650 pro
<tdk200> volevo sapere, visto che mi funziona tutto, quali driver sta usando lubuntu
<tdk200> esistono driver proprietari anche su ati, oppure è una prerogativa soltanto della nvidea la scelta di usare driver oper oppure proprietari?
<tdk200> il monitor alle volte mi lampegga per qesto vorrei vedere se è tutto ok
<cristian_c> tdk200, generalmente, amd offre un supporto più breve alle schede che rilascia
<tdk200> cioè?
<cristian_c> tdk200, cioè, che nvidia supporta una scheda per 10 anni
<cristian_c> considerando anche i legacy
<tdk200> a e amd?
<cristian_c> molto meno
<cristian_c> tipo mi pare che le hd5xxx , hd4xxx e hd6xxx non siano più supportate
<tdk200> azz
<cristian_c> la mia è una hd5xxx se non sbaglio, e ho visto che in Driver aggiuntivi non ci sono driver proprietari disponiibili
<cristian_c> già cessato il supporto
<tdk200> azz
<tdk200> puoi mandarmi il comando per controllare i driver della scheda video
<cristian_c> tdk200, jockey-text -l
<cristian_c> se vuoi usare la riga di comando
<tdk200> si da terminale
<cristian_c> se jockey-text è installato
<cristian_c> infatti con quella scheda uso i driver open, cioè i radeon
<tdk200> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto jockey-text
<cristian_c> i driver open sono meno prestanti, ma più stabili
<cristian_c> con i closed la scheda scalda meno  e hai migliori performance , ma sono instabili
<tdk200> capisco
<cristian_c> o meglio sono stabili, ma non perfettamente integrati col sistema
<cristian_c> tipo senza plymouth o qualche  noia
<cristian_c> tdk200, 13.10?
<tdk200> sisi
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jockey&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<cristian_c> uhm, strano, forse l'hanno tolto
<cristian_c> sulla 12.04 ce l'ho
<cristian_c> tdk200, allora, digita: lspci -k
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135439/
<cristian_c> stai utilizzando i driver open
<cristian_c> tdk200, in Driver aggiuntivi cos'hai?
<cristian_c> ma non è che hai doppia scheda intel+amd?
<tdk200> cristian_c: in driver aggiuntivi niente
<tdk200> si una è integrata ma nn funziona
<cristian_c> tdk200, quale?
<cristian_c> tdk200, se non trovi niente, vuol dire che puoi usare soltanto gli open
<cristian_c> accontentandoti
<tonio_> inattiva - Rendering completed su qualsiasi stampante che ho provato qualche idea per risolvere?
<tonio__> Inattiva - Rendering completed che fare?
<dido_> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu e win 8.0 e tutto funzionava vedovo il menù grub ora ho aggiornata a 8.1 dallo store  e non riesco più a ripristinare grub2 per entrare in fedora devo tenere premuto F12 e scegliere ubuntu... qualche idea?
<cristian_c> dido_, hai provato a ripristinare grub?
<dido_> si già fatto...
<cristian_c> dido_, che output ottieni?
<dido_> non succede nulla per accedere al menu grub all'accensione devo tenere premuto F12 poi scegliere
<dido_> ubuntu a da li parte ubuntu... mh alla fine del ripristino? esce un messaggio...
<cristian_c> dido_, cioè, spiegati, come hai ripristinato grub?
<dido_> con boot reapir
<cristian_c> dido_, non è necessario boot repair per ripristinare grub
<dido_> ah ok e come posso fare?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | dido_
<ubot-it> dido_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> no, ihih
<cristian_c> !grub | dido_
<ubot-it> dido_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> il secondo link
<dido_> ah ok vediamo se ci capisco qualcosa
<barabba> dovrei crerare un CD audio utilizzando MP3
<barabba> ho provato con Brasero ma non mi importa i file MP3
<barabba> potreste consigliarmi un programmino da utilizzare?
<enzotib> !k3b
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di K3B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K3b
<enzotib> barabba, ^^
<barabba> ok
<barabba> ci provo
<barabba> grazie
<barabba> c'è scritto di non istallare libk3b6-extracodecs dopo la versione 10.4 e io uso la 13.10
<barabba> c'è qualche altra libreria adatta ?
<barabba> ciao
<barabba> ho installato K3B ma nn importa gli MP3
<barabba> devo installare delle librerie aggiuntive?
<krabador> sudo apt-get installato libk3b6 libk3b6-extracodecs
<krabador> barabba
<barabba> ho risolto
<barabba> sul 13.10 libk3b6 libk3b6-extracodecs nn vanno
<barabba> ho installato lame
<krabador> sudo apt-get install libk3b6 libk3b6-extracodecs
<krabador> barabba  soni presenti nei repo
<krabador> barabba libk3b6-extracodecs (2.0.2-6ubuntu1) [universe] KDE CD/DVD burning
<krabador> !info libk3b6 | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: libk3b6 (source: k3b): KDE CD/DVD burning application library - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 930 kB, installed size 2574 kB
<amigamagic> salve a tutti, posso fare una domanda su un problema di hard link ?
<jester-> !chiedi | amigamagic
<ubot-it> amigamagic: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<amigamagic> sto cercando di impostare un backup incrementale su un nas, ed ho provato l'utility Back In Time per automatizzare la procedura, ma... Ogni volta che parte il backup, mi fa l'INTERO backup della cartella impostata, invece di copiare solo i file modificati...
<amigamagic> l'accesso al NAS è stabilito tramite il protocollo samba
<amigamagic> può essere quello il problema?
<amigamagic> il NAS è un ReadyNas della NetGear
<jester-> amigamagic: opzioni Back In Time a posto?
<jester-> impostato per backup inceremntale?
<amigamagic> si
<jester-> controlla meglio
<amigamagic> da quanto ho capito, però, Back In Time utilizza la copia mediante "hard link" quando fa l'incrementale
<jester-> se impostato incrementale non lo fa è buggato
<amigamagic> ho visto il log del programma
<jester-> prova grsync
<amigamagic> e risulta che cerca di creare gli hard link sul NAS
<amigamagic> ma evidentemente il NAS se ne sbatte
<amigamagic> e crea dei file interi
<amigamagic> può essere che tramite protocollo SAMBA non si possano creare hard link?
<jester-> ma fa il backup e scrive sul disco
<jester-> forse non trova l'ultimo backup da sovrascrivere
<amigamagic> si, se guardo nel log, esce proprio scritto che sta creando gli hard link
<amigamagic> e c'è anche il comando cp con i giusti parametri per creare gli hard link
<amigamagic> cp -aRl sorgente destinazione
<jester-> ho sempre usato grsync
<amigamagic> però sul NAS mi ritrovo i file originali, invece degli hard link, consumando un botto di spazio ad ogni snapshot
<amigamagic> grsync funziona anche su nas esterni?
<jester-> nas non nas hd sono
<jester-> grsync usa pure la lan mi pare
<amigamagic> jester, il punto è che il file system di destinazione deve supportare la creazione di hard link, sennò qualunque programma non potrà fare l'incrementale
<jester-> logico che samba deve essere impostato per scrivere la partizione
<amigamagic> (almeno credo)
<amigamagic> quel nas della netgear mi dà un botto di opzioni di condivisione: smb, afp, nfs, rsync, e svariate altre
<amigamagic> ma essendo che sono pratico solo di connessioni windows, ho lasciato quella smb di default
<amigamagic> che fra l'altro ubuntu vede tranquillamente dopo aver installato il servizio samba
<amigamagic> per cui mi è sorto il dubbio sulla capacità di samba di consentire la creazione di hard link
<amigamagic> ora provo grsync e vedo se si comporta uguale...
<jester-> amigamagic: non capisco l'utilizzo di un hard link
<amigamagic> jester: "back in time" si crea "tante" snapshot distinte, così che tu possa tornare indietro nel tempo, come Time Machine dell'apple
<jester-> time machine è ben altra cosa
<enzotib> amigamagic, 1) gli hardlink sono confinati allo stesso filesystem 2) non tutti i filesystem li supportano
<amigamagic> se da una snapshot all'altra cambia 1 solo file, "Back in time" crea 1 solo file effettivo nella cartella di destinazione (quello appunto modificato). Tutti gli altri saranno sostituiti da "hard link" al file di qualche altra snapshot, così da risparmiare spazio
<amigamagic> enzotib: quindi mi confermi quanto dicevo prima
<amigamagic> (in buona sostanza)
<enzotib> che tipo di filesystem ha il NAS?
<amigamagic> ext3/ext4 c'è scritto sul manuale
<amigamagic> se non ricodo male... sicuramente uno dei due comunque
<enzotib> e allora dovrebbe andare
<amigamagic> enzotib: anche se la macchina linux ed il nas comunicano con protocollo samba?
<enzotib> amigamagic, non lo so, non uso samba
<amigamagic> e che si usa solitamente su linux?
<amigamagic> nfs?
<amigamagic> io sostanzialmente vorrei mantenere il backup degli ultimi 7 giorni della mia homedir sul NAS, facendo backup incrementali per risparmiare spazio. Se 1 file è immutato negli ultimi 7 giorni, voglio che le ultime 6 snapshot contengano solo 1 "link" al file vero e proprio della prima snapshot
<amigamagic> questo è quello che "in teoria" dovrebbe fare l'utility "Back in time"
<amigamagic> pensavo fosse una cosa da niente, invece...
<cristian_c> !info dejadup
<ubot-it> Package dejadup does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info deja-dup
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 27.3.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 368 kB, installed size 2824 kB
<amigamagic> sto dando un'occhiata a grsync, ma mi sembra che mantenga semplicemente sincronizzati una cartella sorgente ed una destinazione
<amigamagic> niente snapshot molteplici, quindi
<amigamagic> deja-dup, se non ricordo male, non mi piaceva perché non consentiva di impostare intervalli inferiori al giorno
<amigamagic> ad esempio, se volessi controllare ogni 5 minuti se il contenuto di una cartella è cambiata, con deja-dup non si può fare
<amigamagic> la frequenza minima di backup è 1 giorno
<amigamagic> La domanda allora è: "Sarà possibile fare backup incrementali su un'unità di rete NAS, oppure per fare ciò devo obbligatoriamente collegare fisicamente l'hd al PC linux?"
<jester-> amigamagic: non ti rimane che provare per verifica
<amigamagic> cmq ora sto provando deja-dup per scrupolo, pur se non mi piace come funziona
<angelica> buongiorno
<amigamagic> allora, ho provato deja-dup e funziona anche su unità di rete in condivisione samba
<amigamagic> fa l'incrementale ed addirittura il differenziale
<amigamagic> riesce a farlo grazie al fatto che, invece di creare hard link, per ogni snapshot crea degli archivi compressi contenenti tutte le info di cui necessita per poter operare la ricostruzione
<amigamagic> tuttavia... Non hai modo di vedere che file ci sono in una snapshot... Crea degli archivi compressi contenenti degli strani file ".difftar"
<amigamagic> invece con back in time potevi accedere direttamente ai file di ogni snapshot
<amigamagic> di conseguenza, l'approccio di Back In Time sarebbe MOLTO preferibile... Se funzionasse! :D
<tonino> ho un problema con le stampanti su peppermint
<tonino> praticamente mi vede la stampante installa driver ma quando faccio partire perla stampa non parte la stampante
<tonino> qualcuno sa' dirmi come risolvere il problema
<tonino> ho una oki c5540mfp
<tonino> con porta usb
<enzotib> !buntu | tonino
<ubot-it> tonino: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<tonino> vi chiedo questo favore sto diventando pazzo
<tonino> poi per me è la prima volta che mi installano ubuntu
<jester-> tonino: peppermint  non è ubuntu
<tonino> ok
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<gatsu1000> sapete come installare un browser tipo chrome, che supporta flash, su una distro di ubuntu 10.4?
<gatsu1000> ho provato a scaricarlo da google, ma da un sacco di errori su dipendenze da altrimoduli
<gatsu1000> che non riesco a trovare
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, 10.04 è obsoleta, non più supportata
<cristian_c> ti conviene installare una versione ancora supportata
<gatsu1000> e ma questa parte...
<cristian_c> ?
<gatsu1000> ho installato easy peasy, è un vecchio netbook
<cristian_c> !buntu | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<gatsu1000> ah ecco :P
<gatsu1000> ok, grazie lo stesso
<Otto__> ciao
<Otto__> qualcuno in linea per una mano a un disperato?
<danilo22> Otto__: posta la richiesta, chi può risolverla interverrà non appena la legge.
<barabba> ciao
<barabba> non riesco a caricare i file MP3 In K3B nonostante abbia caricato le librerie libk3b extracodecs
<barabba> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> barabba, che problemi riscontri?
<barabba> mi dice che devo convertirle in Wav
<barabba> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<cristian_c> barabba, scusa, ma quale sarebbe il supporto di destinazione?
<cristian_c> *il lettore
<barabba> un CD audio
<barabba> non contenente MP3
<barabba> ma un CD classico
<cristian_c> barabba, hai detto di avere degli mp3
<cristian_c> barabba, allora convertili in wav
<barabba> non mi sembra un bel sistema
<barabba> ci metto un sacco di tempo
<barabba> sul sito c'è scritto che è compatibile con gli mp3
<barabba> ciao
<barabba> qualcuno usa K3B x masterizzare??
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un portatile un po datata
<Andreone> e mi dice
<Andreone> L'unità disco per /tmp non è ancora pronta o non è presente
<Andreone> Non c'è nessuno ?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Andreone> ok
<fabio_cc> Andreone, quando te lo dice?
<Andreone> all' avvio
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ma poi termina il caricamento normalmente o si blocca?
<Andreone> Poi termina il caricamento normalmente, ma se riavvio mi rispunta la stessa cosa
<fabio_cc> Andreone, il sistema funziona normalmente?
<Andreone> Sembra di si, ma dopo aver riavviato  lo schermo si vedeva male come se era la scheda video
<fabio_cc> Andreone, non ho capito, adesso si vede male?
<franko> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andreone> si, ma adesso o riavviato e sto controllando se l' hard disk ha qualche settore rovinato
<Andreone> ma fino adesso non ne ha trovato
<franko> salve ho un notebook ho chiuso il coperchio ed è andato in stanby dopo che l'ho aperto ho fatto il log e mi ha dato questo errore di sistema e non voleva connettersi ad internet quando ho provato a riavviare o spegnere lo schermo diventava nero e mi rifaceva fare il log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137387/
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ok, allora aspetta di completare il controllo
<Andreone> si
<fabio_cc> Andreone, quindi si è visto sempre male?
<Andreone> No
<fabio_cc> Andreone, da quando è peggiorata la grafica?
<Andreone> da 1 minuto fà
<fabio_cc> Andreone, hai modificato qualcosa?
<Andreone> prima faccio fare il controllo e poi riavvio e ti saprò dire
<fabio_cc> Andreone, si
<Andreone> Non ho modificato niente
<Andreone> o solo fatto gli aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ok, vediamo se al riavvio si vede ancora male
<Andreone> si
<Andreone> Pazienza è arrivato al 60% di controllo
<Andreone> al 100% riavvio
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ok
<Andreone> Caspiterina, ha trovato un settore danneggiato
<Andreone> che ha riparato
<Andreone> sto facendo la scansione con HDD regenerator
<fabio_cc> Andreone, non lo conosco, io avrei usato fsck, oppure la funzione di verifica di gparted
<Andreone> Ok, ma è lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ok
<Andreone> E' arrivato al 70%
<franko> salve ho un notebook ho chiuso il coperchio ed è andato in stanby dopo che l'ho aperto ho fatto il log e mi ha dato questo errore di sistema e non voleva connettersi ad internet quando ho provato a riavviare o spegnere lo schermo diventava nero e mi rifaceva fare il log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137387/
<Andreone> 80%
<Andreone> 93%
<fabio_cc> Andreone, adesso devo andare, che scheda video hai? così ti do dei consigli
<Andreone> fatto, ora sto riavviando
<fabio_cc> ok
<Andreone> ati radeon X 700
<Andreone> ma non è un mio portatile
<Andreone> e di un mio amico
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ok, fglrx è installato?
<fabio_cc> Andreone, in caso negativo sudo apt-get install fglrx
<fabio_cc> Andreone, ora vado
<Andreone> dopo aver riavviato non è apparsa la scritta, sarà il settore danneggiato
<Ferro1> Sicuro  che  Fglrx  supporti  quella  scheda  ,  mi  sembra  che  il   supporto  sia  limitato  alle  HD
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Ho un piccolo problema con la macchina virtuale VMware... Ho installato Ubuntu, ho provato a fare lo shared folder... e quando è stata l'ora di installare i vmware tools mi da un errore nel terminale... simile a questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136277
<APaternoster> Non ho ancora trovato una soluzione :(
<akis24> sera
<fosforo> ciao a tutti
<fosforo> dovrei masterizzare un CD audio utilizzando dei file MP3
<fosforo> ho provato con Brasero ma nn gestisce i file MP3
<fosforo> esiste qualcosa d'altro??
<fosforo> nn esiste nessun programma?
<akis24> fosforo:  potresti usare sound converter per i file mp3 in waw e poi con brasero creare cd audio
<fosforo> vero
<fosforo> ma ho un sacco di file
<fosforo> oltre allo spazio utilizzato è uno sbattimento
<fosforo> pensavo ci fosse un programma
<fosforo> ho trovato k3b ma nn riesco a farlo funzionare con gli MP3
<akis24> fosforo: ha bisogno di plugin per fare quel lavoro
<fosforo> l'ho scaricato
<fosforo> mi pare libk3b2-mp3
<fosforo> anche lame
<Ferro1> Per  Gnome  puoi  usare  xfburn
<fosforo> ho messo anche la libreria libk3b2-mp3
<akis24> fosforo: versione di ubuntu ?
<fosforo> ho messo anche la libreria 13.10
<fosforo> ho scaricato anche apt-get install libk3b2-mp
<akis24> fosforo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K3b?highlight=%28k3b%29
<Ferro1> Non  installare  a  caso ,  K3b  è  per  Kde  e  si  porta  dietro  librerie  e  altre  cose  inutili  su  Gnome
<fosforo> ok
<fosforo> scusa la mia ignoranza
<fosforo> quindi x il mio ubuntu nn funziona?
<akis24> x ?
<fosforo> scusami ma nn so cos'è Kde
<fosforo> sono agli inizi
<akis24> fosforo:  KDE  e un gestore desktop
<akis24> come gnome o xfce
<fosforo> io quale sto usando?
<Ferro1> Ora  son  con  Kde  ,  ma  Brasero  dovrebbe  funzionare  ,  servono  dei  Plugin
<akis24> [21:43:25] <akis24> fosforo: versione di ubuntu ?
<fosforo> 13.10
<akis24> se hai ubuntu suppongo unity  kubuntu kdr xubuntu xfce
<akis24> kde*
<akis24> scordavo ultima lubuntu lxde
<fosforo> emmm
<fosforo> non lo so
<fosforo> come faccio a capirlo?
<akis24> fosforo: hai una barra a sinistra co le icone ?
<akis24> con*
<fosforo> si certo
<fosforo> vedo tutti i programmi
<akis24> fosforo:  da terminale dai      echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   vedi che risponde
<fosforo> ubuntu
<saltabecca> ciao
<akis24> allora hai unity comunque puoi usare anche xfburn
<fosforo> ok
<fosforo> ci provo
<fosforo> scaricato
<fosforo> ma mi da questo errore
<fosforo> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. Probably you need to look at the gst-plugins-* packages for the necessary plugins.
<akis24> fosforo credo manchi gstreamer  vediamo .. moment
<akis24> fosforo da terminale dai sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fosforo> ok fatto
<akis24> fosforo:  ha finito ?
<Valgio63>  Salve a tutti!!! Qualcuno mi sa dire come posso implementare " Apri come amministratore" in Nautilus su Ubuntu 13.10? Ovviamente nel menù contestuale!
<fosforo> nn ancora
<fosforo> sta scaricando
<akis24> aspettiamo allora fosforo
<Valgio63> Tutti a vivere stasera?
<fosforo> è uscita una finestra Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<fosforo> è lunghissima
<fosforo> alla fine c'è la scritta OK
<fosforo> ma nn so come chiuderla
<Ferro1> clicca  OK
<akis24> fosforo: spostati col tasto tab sulla finestra interna e conferma ok
<fosforo> con il tab tornao su firefox
<akis24> fosforo: posta uno screen  e metti su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fosforo> come faccio a fare lo screen?
<Ferro1> stamp
<akis24> fosforo: http://imagebin.org/301054  guarda qui e conferma installazione dei font
<fosforo> messa
<akis24> il link ?
<fosforo> http://imagebin.org/301055
<akis24> fosforo: clicca col mouse sulla finestra e poi col tasto tab ti metti su ok e confermi con invio
<fosforo> ok
<fosforo> funziona
<akis24> fossforo quando finisce ci avvisi
<fosforo> certo
<fosforo> finito
<akis24> bene
<fosforo> lancio il programma?
<akis24> fosforo: apri xfburn
<fosforo> meraviglia
<akis24> fosforo: clicca su cd audio
<fosforo> funziona
<akis24> fosforo: ti appare una icona con scritto gstreamer ?
<fosforo> asp
<fosforo> no
<fosforo> scusa
<fosforo> si
<fosforo> provo a masterizzare
<fosforo> grazie dell'aiuto
<akis24> fosforo prego
<Valgio63> Ripeto: qualcuno sa darmi una mano con il menù contestuale di nautilus?
<Ferro1> Di  che  versione  di  Nautilus  stai parlando ?
<zul__> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-23
<theMARCO99> cosa fare se il computer con ubuntu si blocca continuamente
<theMARCO99> ??
<stevemav63> salve a tutti .. sono nuovissimo dell'ambiente Linux e venendo dal mondo Windows da diversi anni e dopo aver smanettato anche con Mac, ho pensato di installare su un vecchio PC (prestazioni hardware a dir poco obsolete per i softwares di questi tempi) una versione di Ubuntu (esattamente Lubuntu) che mi sembrava più adatta alla mia macchina !
<stevemav63> vorrei approfittare di questo supporto open source ... per restare in tema ...  e vedere di chiarire subito qualche dubbio ! ... posso contare su qualche esperto online ? grazie ;)
<akis24> giorno
<GeorgeDomotico> buongiorno, non riesco a scaricare xubuntu, arrivo alla pagina ringraziamenti ma non parte il download. grazie
<akis24> !download | GeorgeDomotico
<ubot-it> GeorgeDomotico: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> GeorgeDomotico:  che versione devi scaricare ?
<GeorgeDomotico> Xubuntu quello leggero per pc datati
<akis24> 64 bit o 32 ?
<akis24> GeorgeDomotico: pc vecchio o nuovo ?
<GeorgeDomotico> 32
<ExPBoy> GeorgeDomotico,  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<ExPBoy> se non parte il download avrai problemi di rete
<GeorgeDomotico> ci arrivo alla pagina download di Xubuntu dopo il click su download, si passa alla pagina dei ringraziamenti per aver scaricato ma io non scaricato nulla
<ExPBoy> ho appena provato e funziona
<GeorgeDomotico> problemi di quale rete ? locale o internet ?
<ExPBoy> secondo me hai problemi di rete
<ExPBoy> internet
<ExPBoy> prova a scaricare altro
<ExPBoy> vedi se funziona
<GeorgeDomotico> ok dopo il clik su download, in alto a destra, a te cosa succeraziede si apre una pop-up o cosa ? g
<ExPBoy> GeorgeDomotico, sei su win o su linux
<ExPBoy> a me compare una pagina dove scelgo cosa scaricare poi clicco su download e si apre la finestra del download appunto
<GeorgeDomotico> win xp
<akis24> GeorgeDomotico:  xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso   scarica questa  da qui   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/    deve partire di certo
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> ExPBoy:  explorer gli blocca il download credo .. :)
<ExPBoy> può essere
<GeorgeDomotico> akis24, è partita dal tuo link grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<GeorgeDomotico> posso fare una domanda sull'installazione, procedura iniziale su hd nuovo, meglio prima installare windows o xubuntu ?
<akis24> !installazione | GeorgeDomotico
<ubot-it> GeorgeDomotico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GeorgeDomotico> meglio su 2 partizioni diverse ?
<ExPBoy> io consiglio prima windows e dopo installare *ubuntu a fianco
<GeorgeDomotico> sulla stessa partizione ?
<ExPBoy> e no
<akis24> GeorgeDomotico:  fai come dice ExPBoy  e dai uno sguardo alla guida anche
<GeorgeDomotico> ok allora due partizioni ... certo grazie ora vedo anche la guida, buona giornata
<ExPBoy> GeorgeDomotico, partizioni diverse che ora non so se xubuntu abbia l'opzione isntallazione a fianco
<akis24> si si è presente anche li
<ExPBoy> bene
<ExPBoy> allora fa tutto da solo
<Bellu> buongiorno, qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problemino al wifi?? Sul mio portatile monto Ubuntu 13.04...
<helmut__> hi
<Ferro1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<Bellu> grazie per il link, ma non trovo risposta al mio problema: quando avvio il pc, il wifi è disattivata da interruttore hardware. Quando tento di accendorlo, questo non si accende...solo dopo ripetute pressione del pulsante questo parte..secondo voi come mai e cosa posso fare x risolvere. grazie infinite!
<akis24> Bellu: che portatile hai ?
<Bellu> ho un hp 2230s
<Bellu> non riesco a trovare nulla in rete di problemi simili...grazie x l'aiuto cmq
<akis24> Bellu: apri il terminale e dai   lspci | grep -i net     e poi metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bellu> questo è il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140115/
<akis24> Bellu: hai anche windows sul portatile installato ?
<Bellu> ho una macchina virtuale (Virtual box su Ubuntu) sulla quale faccio girare Win 7..
<akis24> Bellu: rfkill unblock all
<akis24> rfkill list
<akis24>  Bellu  metti sempre su pastebin
<Bellu> Ecco il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140133/
<Bellu> Adesso il wifi funziona, infatti lo sto usando per la connessione internet attuale, ma anche questa volta, ho dovuto premere parecchie volte sul pulsante per farlo partire..
<cristian_c> Bellu, hai un multi-switch
<cristian_c> con anche il gps, oltre a bt+wifi
<Bellu> Sinceramente non te lo so dire...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Bellu, è scritto nell'output del comando
<Bellu> cristian_c, hai ragione, anche se il GPS non l'ho mai usato e non saprei come usarlo...
<cristian_c> Bellu, va beh, quello è un altro discorso
<cristian_c> veniamo a noi
<cristian_c> comunque il gps è bloccato sia via hardware che software
<cristian_c> ma se a te non interessa, si attiva solo ciò che ti serve
<Bellu> cristian_c, ok, a me interessrebbe il wifi+bt
<cristian_c> Bellu, perfetto
<cristian_c> Bellu, al momento il wifi non risulta bloccato in nessun modo
<cristian_c> mentre il bt è bloccato solo a livello software
<cristian_c> dunque, non devio premere ulteriormente il bottone, credo
<Bellu> no, anche perchè se lo premo disattivo il wifi..
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> Bellu, puoi dare esattamente il modello di hp?
<Bellu> cristian_c, il modello è hp 2230s
<cristian_c> Bellu, ma sei riuscito a far funzionare l wifi?
<cristian_c> *il
<Bellu> cristian_c, si il wifi funziona ora, ma ogni volta che accendo il pc devo cliccare il bottone molte volte per farlo partire..volevo risolvere questo problema..
<cristian_c> Bellu, quindi non viene salvata la config?
<Bellu> cristian_c, non te lo so dire, ma potrebbe essere...
<cristian_c> Bellu, tipo, ora funziona, riavvii senza toccare nulla e non funziona più?
<cristian_c> Bellu, inoltre, hai controllato nel bios se c'è qualche impostazione riguardante la radio wireless?
<Bellu> cristian_c, si, se ora spengo e riaccendo poi non funziona più...non, non ho controllato nel bios se c'è qualcosa riguardo alla radio wireless, ma controllerò
<akis24> bellu  senti potresti provare con la live della 13.10 se hai lo stesso problema ?
<cristian_c> Bellu, è qualcosa riguardo rf switch, ecc..
<cristian_c> Bellu, comunque , se hai la 13.04 ti conviene provare con una 12.04 o 13.10, perché la 13.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> non ci sono aggiornamenti, ecc...
<Bellu> cristian_c, potrei provare..infatti io prima avevo installato Ubuntu 12.04 e non ho mai avuto problemi...
<cristian_c> Bellu, la 12.04 è supportata cinque anni, quindi fino al 2017
<cristian_c> è una LTS
<Bellu> cristian_c, si, me lo ricordavo, ma son passato alla 13.04 per tentare di risolvere qualche altro piccolo problema..
<Bellu> il problema è che dovrei reinstallare tutto di nuovo...
<cristian_c> Bellu, inoltre, tra un mese esce la 14.04 , che pure quella durerà cinque anni
<cristian_c> quindi, 2019
<cristian_c> Bellu, che problemi hai sulla 12.04?
<Bellu> avevo problemi con l-associazione di un ipod, che ho risolto con la 13.04..
<cristian_c> Bellu, capito
<cristian_c> Bellu, allora prova con una live della 13.10
<cristian_c> Bellu, solo per provare, non ti dico di installarla
<cristian_c> solo per capire se wifi funge di default
<Bellu> cristian_c, ok, proverò..
<cristian_c> tanto è live
<Bellu> cristian_c, è solo che il mio pc inizia ad essere vecchiotto e ho notato rallentamenti installando versioni Ubuntu sempre più aggiornate...
<Bellu> quindi installando la 13.10 rischierei di rallentare ancora...
<cristian_c> Bellu, cioè, fammi capire, usi unity su un pc vecchiotto
<cristian_c> ?
<Bellu> cristian_c, si, ubuntu 13.04 non è unity?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | Bellu
<ubot-it> Bellu: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Bellu, non è obbligatorio usare unity, il quale è progettato per girare su pc recenti, non su quelli vecchi
<Bellu> cristian_c, quindi cosa mi consiglieresti con un pc come il mio?
<cristian_c> Bellu, akis usa xfce, quindi xubuntu
<cristian_c> si trova bene
<akis24> molto bene :)
<cristian_c> Bellu, a parte che non ho detto di installare , ma solo provare in live
<cristian_c> :P
<Bellu> cristian_c, beh, dovrebbe essere la stessa cos con le stesse capacità di ubuntu se non sbaglio..
<cristian_c> Bellu, cambia l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> ma sotto il cofano è lo stesso
<Bellu> cambia l'ambiente grafico..
<cristian_c> eh
<akis24> Bellu:  eh no xfce in confronto a unity è una piuma
<cristian_c> più leggggero è
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Bellu, poi se uno preferisce unity o altro è una questione di gusti estetici
<Bellu> cristian_c, grazie infinitamente per il tuo prezioso aiuto..
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di provare il wifi in live della 13.10
<cristian_c> o una 12.04 con xfce
<cristian_c> o 13.10 con xfce
<Bellu> cristian_c, ora valuterò il da farsi...quello che mi rompe un po' è reinstallare e riconfigurare tutto da capo...
<cristian_c> Bellu, purtroppo la 13.04 ha avuto una durata di soli 9 mesi
<Bellu> cristian_c, potrei provare intanto la live 13.10 xfce, cosa dici?
<cristian_c> Bellu, quindi ti conviene installare una lts che dura cinque anni dall'uscita
<cristian_c> Bellu, sì, assolutamente, per capire se il wifi funge di default
<cristian_c> altrimenti ripieghi sulla 12.04
<lore9810> salve, ho installato lubuntu ma voglio instalare anche ubuntu come faccio ?
<cristian_c> lore9810, il pc è vecio?
<Bellu> cristian_c, grazie mille ancora x l'aiuto..a presto!
<lore9810> è del 2005 ma ha buone prestazioni
<cristian_c> cià
<MarcoFe> hello
<cristian_c> lore9810, che caratteristiche ha? (dubito che abbia prestazioni da unity)
<ExPBoy> 2005 con buone prestazioni?
<lore9810> 1 gb ram-nvidia- 80 gb hd
<cristian_c> lore9810, direi buone per niente
<cristian_c> almeno non per unity
<ExPBoy> lol
<lore9810> ma vorreui provare e poi se non va ritornare a lubuntu
<cristian_c> lore9810, prova in live allora
<cristian_c> così non devi manco partizionare il disco
<lore9810> ok grz
<Guest56842> ciao  ho  un  problema  con  gnubuntu  xp  non  riesco  a  installare   i  programmi
<cristian_c> Guest56842, gnubuntu? O.o
<jester-> Guest56842:  gnubuntu  xp
<Guest56842> klicco  su  start   ma  non  riesco  ad  andare  nei  programmi
<Guest56842> come  faccio?
<jester-> Guest56842: spiegaci  gnubuntu  xp
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> utilizzo ubuntu 13.10 32 bit. ho una stampante epson stylus sx130. dopo aver cambiato l'inchiostro, ho notato che il led arancione della stampante ha continuato a segnalarmi che l'ichiostro è esaurito
<Samul> ho provato a installare escputil per fare la pulizia delle testine.
<Samul> prima, però, ho controllato la percentuale di inchiostro da terminale e il risultato è stato:
<Samul> sudo escputil -r /dev/usb/lp0 -a
<Samul> ops
<Samul> Colore inchiostro    Percentuale rimanente
<Samul>                Ciano                     114
<Samul>               Giallo                     114
<Samul>              Magenta                     114
<Samul>                 Nero                     114
<Samul> scusate, non ho pensato a usare pastebi
<Samul> *pastebin
<Samul> comunque come percentuale mi dà "114". qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Samul> cristian_c: tocca a te ;)
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> non ti ricordi di me?
<cristian_c> no
<Samul> ubuntu. problemi di stampante. odissea
<cristian_c> Samul, cartucce originali?
<Samul> non ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non ci vuole molto a saperlo
<Samul> eh
<Samul> una volta che le ho messe dentro direi di sì
<cristian_c> lol, quindi no?
<Samul> non so come fare
<Samul> dovrei ritirarle fuori?
<cristian_c> Samul, sulla confezione è scritto
<cristian_c> sia esterna che interna
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> aspe' che la cerco
<cristian_c> è la confezione con l'immagine della tigre, ihihih
<Samul> ??
<cristian_c> o meglio un ghepardo :D
<Samul> ora guardo
<cristian_c> Samul, http://www.toner24.it/Handler/ArticlePictureHandler.ashx?articleid=3576&size=medium
<Samul> se non ce l'avessi più?
<Samul> ah no
<Samul> direi che non era per niente originale
<cristian_c> ihihih
<cristian_c> io prendo sempre cartucce originali per epson, anche per questo motivo
<Samul> beh
<Samul> ora come posso fare?
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere se si è sminchiata la stampante
<Samul> sarebbe già la seconda volta.
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> ora ti do il link di pastebin
<Samul> perché ho provato a fare la pulizia
<Samul> ma anche se l'output dice che la faccio
<Samul> la stampante non fa alcun rumore
<cristian_c> Samul, hai fatto pulizia cartucce e allineamento testine?
<Samul> (tra l'altro se provo a dare comandi verso quella porta dice che non è diposnibile)
<Samul> eh ora ti do l'output
<Samul> c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<cristian_c> Samul, ma la sx130 non permette di farla direttamente dal display della stampante
<cristian_c> sulla mia bx305f posso farlo
<Samul> non ha alcun display
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Samul, hai winz?
<Samul> non so nemmeno cos'è
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140570/
<cristian_c> la cosa migliore è usare i toll di epson per controllare e ripristinare tutto
<cristian_c> <Samul> non so nemmeno cos'è
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> non mi definisco un esperto di stampanti
<Samul> specialmente sotto linux
<cristian_c> non sai cos'è windows?
<Samul> aaaah
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> winz = windows
<Samul> ora ho capito lol
<cristian_c> *tool
<Samul> ho una VM con windows xp
<Samul> e un computer fisico con windows xp
<Samul> ... direi che avvio la vm
<cristian_c> Samul, ma collegala direttamente a pc con winz
<Samul> ma
<Samul> il pc è distrutto
<cristian_c> Samul, in modo da usare i tool forniti da eposn
<Samul> non so nemmeno se funziona più
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> ha la batteria sminchiata
<Samul> e il caricabatterie due volte su tre non va
<Samul> ti prego non costringermi ad accenderlo ç-ç
<Samul> dai provo con la vm che ho su questo computer
<cristian_c> hai fretta?
<Samul> no
<cristian_c> non so se la vm ha supporto usb
<Samul> ma non posso neanche perderci un pomeriggio intero
<cristian_c> per stampante
<Samul> non ne sono sicuro nemmeno io
<Samul> ora ci provo
<cristian_c> Samul, cerca sul web stampante e virtualbox
<cristian_c> non è detto che funzioni
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> sopratutto le operazioni di manutenzione
<Samul> è che non ho ancora reinstallato vmware
<Samul> sicuramente con quello sarebbe andato
<cristian_c> Samul, e ti consiglio di acquistare cartucce originali, che costano pure poco
<Samul> ti prego non tabbarmi ogni messaggio :(
<cristian_c> le trovo a 10 euro nei negozi e credo a meno sul web
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> va beh non cerco su google
<Samul> faccio prima a provare
<cristian_c> sopratutto il pacco con 4 colori
<Samul> diamine
<Samul> nessun dispositivo usb connesso
<Samul> devo accendere per forza il vecchio laptop :'(
<Samul> ma proprio non ci sono tool per linux?
<cristian_c> Samul, comunque provai escputil con una epson e funzionò
<Samul> eh
<Samul> a me no a quanto pare
<Samul> perché dice "pulizia testine..."
<Samul> ma la stampante non fa niente
<cristian_c> per le operazioni di manutenzione, ma è meglio usare i tool di epson se hai sminchiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> sempre che sia recuperabile
<Samul> se si era recuperata prima
<Samul> dopo anni di inattività
<Samul> sicuramente si può fare anche ora
<Samul> tutto sommato ho solo cambiato l'inchiostro :/
<cristian_c> Samul, se uno sminchia comprando roba non originale, epson mica ne risponde
<Samul> ma mica l'avevo mandata in assistenza
<Samul> ci ha pensato mio padre
<cristian_c> appunto, io ho distrutto una stampante hp con l'inchiostro fai da te
<cristian_c> ora fa solo da scanner
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> risparmiare qualche euro in inchiostro, ma poi fotti la stampante
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> ora che faccio? accendo l'altro pc?
<cristian_c> eh sì
<Samul> ok :/
<cristian_c> per fortuna la stampante è una periferica esterna
<Samul> ci sono quasi
<cristian_c> ora devo uscire
<cristian_c> ciao
<motobirro> ola c'è nessuno?
<motobirro> c'e nesssunoooo
<motobirro> utilissima questa chat
<cybernova> !nessuno | motobirro
<ubot-it> motobirro: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<motobirro> Ok grazie,dunque la mia domanda riguarda  come scaricare un file torrent. Quando clicco sul file torrent mi chiede se voglio salvare o aprire.
<motobirro> Scelgo aprire con qtorrent ma non accade nulla
<motobirro> con winzoz partiva subito il download
<enzotib> motobirro, please, si chiama windows, non usare nomignoli dispregiativi
<motobirro> ehheeh hai ragione
<URUS> mi date un link dove posso trovare giochi punta e clicca per linux
<URUS> ma giochi come bella grafica pero
<luca> aiuto
<enzotib> ?
<luca> gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$ glxinfo | grep render X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)   Serial number of failed request:  12   Current serial number in output stream:  12 gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$
<luca> Praticamente anche se al login metto ubuntu 3d mi carica sempre ubuntu 2d.....
<luca> Buongiorno a tutti...
<luca> Mi sono accorto di questo perchè volevo ridimensionare le icone del launcher ma non me lo fa fare perchè sono in 2d.....
<luca> ho provato nei forum.....ma non trovo come fare....
<luca> Ubuntu 12.04 sta funzionando in modalità 2D Molte caratteristiche non saranno disponibili.
<luca> ho dei problemi con i driver della scheda intel hd 3000, ma non so come fare per risolvere...
<luca> sono parecchio principiante..
<enzotib> luca, non è detto che tu possa usare il 3D, se la scheda non lo supporta
<enzotib> o i driver in uso non lo supportano
<luca> ah grazie
<luca> e come faccio a sapere se non lo supportano?
<luca> (scusami sono ignorantissimo)
<luca> cmq il problema non sono solo le icone del launcher che non riesco a rimpicciolire, leggendo nei forum credo che influisca anche sulla ventola e la batteria....aiuto...
<luca> gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$
<luca> gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver [sudo] password for gianluca:         configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$
<luca> gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$ sudo glxinfo | grep render [sudo] password for gianluca:  X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)   Serial number of failed request:  12   Current serial number in output stream:  12 gianluca@gianluca-900X3C-900X3D-900X4C-900X4D:~$
<krabador> luca, USA pastebin
<luca> ok
<krabador> !pastebin | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> aiutatemi vi prego
<akis24> sera
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7141544/
<luca> aiuto
<Ab3L> ciao. vorrei creare una cartella di rete nella quale posso inviare i documenti scannerizzati direttamente dallo scanner, senza dover pastrocciare con xsane. La mia stampante-scanner è una hp officejet pro 8600. Al momento ho creato la cartella ~\Documenti\PDF che ho messo in condivisione samba. Ma non so come ritrovarla dalla stampante (le info che ho sono \\pc\cartella ma non mi sono utili).
<Ab3L> ho provato a mettere "\\ip_questo_pc\percorso_completo" ma non la trova
<Ab3L> ho provato a mettere "\\ip_questo_pc\nome_dato_in_preferenze_della_cartella" ma non la trova
<Ab3L> sapete che razza di combinazioni inserire per ritrovare la cartella in questo pc?
<luca> aiuto
<Ab3L> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davide2> come configurare skype con ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> !skype | davide2
<ubot-it> davide2: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<davide2> ok prvo;)
<davide2> grazie
<luca__> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca__> ok grazie. ho installato xubuntu regolarmente ma non c'è modo di connetterlo ad internet, risulta disconnesso dalla rete. ho riprovato con la versione live e funziona perfettamente. reinstallandolo ho lo stesso problema. inoltre il sistema non si spegne
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> luca__, wifi o ethernet?
<luca__> ethernet
<cristian_c> pc fisso?
<luca__> notebook anno 2006
<cristian_c> e wifi non funza?
<luca__> nemmeno lo rileva
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<cristian_c> luca__, apri un terminale
<luca__> hp nx7400
<cristian_c> luca__, è broadcom ethernet, giusto?
<luca__> sono un neofita....è un router fastweb...ho risposto?
<cristian_c> no
<luca__> cos'è?
<cristian_c> il wifi sembra intel
<cristian_c> luca__, cosa?
<cristian_c> luca__, hai aperto il terminale?
<SalvoFede> Salve, Vorrei installare Ubuntu su un NetBook,
<luca__> no, non ce l'ho qui con me...scusa, non avevo visto il tuo messaggio precedente
<SalvoFede> Me lo consigliate
<SalvoFede> o è troppo pesante e devo cercare un altra distribuzione di linux?
<SalvoFede> tipo Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> luca__, se non hai il pc davanti, non si può fare molto
<luca__> mi consigli di riprovare per l'ennesima volta, provare con ubuntu o che?
<luca__> certo, capisco
<cristian_c> SalvoFede, xubuntu non è un'altra distribuzione, sempre ubuntu è
<SalvoFede> Capito
<SalvoFede> Ma dici che va meglio
<SalvoFede> sul netbook
<cristian_c> luca__, io direi che dovresti tornare qui quando hai il pc a disposizione
<SalvoFede> considera che ha solo 2 gb di ram e un  processore atom
<cristian_c> SalvoFede, ovviamente, xfce è più leggere di unity
<cristian_c> SalvoFede, ma ti consiglio di provarlo in live, così ti rendi conto di persona
<SalvoFede> ok, e un ultima cosa, in caso posso installarlo con un lettore dvd esterno, o mi consigli di usare una chiavetta USB?
<luca__> grazie mille
<cristian_c> SalvoFede, l'installer puoi farlo come ti pare
<cristian_c> ovviamente se non hai il lettore, dovrai farlo via usb
<cristian_c> con unetbootin o winusb
<SalvoFede> ok, perfetto. ti ringrazio!
<Blutz> Buona sera a tutti
<Blutz> Ho bisogno di un aiuto  con una internet key olivetti olicard 200
<Blutz> nonostante ora usbserial la identificchii come ttyUSB0 ancora il network manager non la vede,e wvdial non comunica proprio .
<Blutz> come devo fare,vorrei risolvere entro domani mattina altrimenti resto senza internet per 2 settimane :/
<jester-> b
<jester-> Blutz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=445307
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> salve ragazzi
<Blutz> già letta
<jester-> Blutz: o meglio http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/10595/internet-key-olivetti-olicard-200
<Blutz> gli ridò un'occhiata ma niente
<Blutz> ok controllo quest'ultima
<Blutz> e sperando mi vada bene ;)
<Blutz> grazie
<Blutz> niente da fare :/
<Blutz> non riesco a far cambiare il vendor da f000 a c003 o c005
<cristian_c> Blutz, spiega tutti i passaggi
<cristian_c> che hai compiuto
<Blutz> allora ho postato una discussione nel forum
<cristian_c> linka
<Blutz> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=576418&p=4551374#p4551374
<Blutz> e praticamente mi è stato consigliato
<Blutz> di inserire uuuna regola di udev
<cristian_c> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0b3c:f000 Olivetti Techcenter
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Blutz: è un bug che si trascina da anni
<cristian_c> Blutz, ehm, non è una olicard 200
<jester-> c'è id usb sbagliato
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> almeno non sembra
<cristian_c> sembra una 145
<Blutz> mi sembra strano
<Blutz> perchè sulla carcassa c'è scritto 200
<Blutz> fatemi controllare
<Blutz> o.O
<jester-> Blutz: segui questo http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/10595/internet-key-olivetti-olicard-200
<Blutz> olicard 200 c'è scritto mah
<cristian_c> può darsi che il chip interno sia diverso da quella standard
<Blutz> ho dato il comendo modprobe usbserial,ma niente sakis non ne vuole sappere
<Blutz> *sapere
<cristian_c> Blutz, ma hai installato usb-modeswitch?
<Blutz> si c'è usb modeswitch
<Blutz> almeno apt dice che era già installato
<Blutz> solo che quando davo il comando usb modeswitch trovato sul altre discussioni il pc restava impallato
<Blutz> a un momento
<jester-> Blutz: va bè
<jester-> se chiedi e poi fai altro
<Blutz> in che senso
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, volevo avere un'informazione: come faccio a vedere se la mia scheda video Nvidia è funzionante e se ha bisogno o meno dei driver del sito ufficiale?
<Blutz> io ora sto chiedendo a voi
<jester-> Blutz: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/10595/internet-key-olivetti-olicard-200
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: se lo schermo non è nero funza
<Blutz> e le guide che mi avete linkato le avevo già seguite,sono da ieri che giro tutto il giorno per sta chiavetta solo che non funziona
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: per driver non open vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> Blutz: se sei andato di copia incolla at minchiak dubito che la funzionerà
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, in driver aggiuntivi non trova nulla, lo schemro si vede, ma se apro le impostazioni alla voce grafica mi dice "Intel® Ivybridge Mobile ", ma io ho una Nvidia 720M
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: pc recente?
<Blutz> non è che io ho fatto copia e incolla a minchia io ho seguito le istruzioni
<jester-> Blutz: le istruzioni da presunte guide fanno danni
<Blutz> ok quindi come potrei ripartire da zero
<jester-> se hai scritto in udev gli id sbagliati non andra mai
<Blutz> ricancello la regola di udev che mi è stata consigliata nel post
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, sì, l'ho comprato a novembre, è un ASUS serie F550C
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: forse hai doppia scheda
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, può essere, ma non è una optimus comunque
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta la comando lspci
<cristian_c> Blutz, quali guide hai seguito?
<jester-> !paste | Torpedo_Smash
<ubot-it> Torpedo_Smash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Blutz> un attimo che la ritrovo
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142476/
<cristian_c> solo una?
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: hai doppia scheda  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<Blutz> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=559055
<Blutz> avevoo letto qua e lavorato di conseguenza
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ok, quindi mi serve installare i driver dal sito di Nvidia o no?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: installa bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: da sito sono veleno per ubuntu
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ma bumblebee non è per le optimus?
<cristian_c> Blutz, dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: è per doppia scheda
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ok
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: c'è altro driver ma instabile assai
<Blutz>  ii  usb-modeswitch                        1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu3                  amd64        mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices ii  usb-modeswitch-data                   20120815-2                              all          mode switching data for usb-modeswitch
<jester-> !graficaibrida | Torpedo_Smash
<ubot-it> Torpedo_Smash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: hai la 13.10?
<cristian_c> Blutz, per gli output si usa pastebin
<Blutz> scusa non lo sapevo
<Blutz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7142502/
<Blutz> ecco,credo sia più leggibile anche
<Blutz> cmq per la grafica ibrida va bene nvidia-prime e i driver 319 installati dal repo?
<cristian_c> Blutz, mi puoi postare il comando con output quando usi usb-modeswitch?
<Blutz> certo
<Blutz> ho usato lo stesso comendo che c'era sul link un momento che lo ricopio
<cristian_c> lol
<Blutz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7142509/
<Blutz> eccolo
<Blutz> resta imballato la e non fa niente
<jester-> Blutz: sudo rmmod -f  usbserial
<jester-> Blutz: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0b3c product=0xc005
<Blutz> fatto
<jester-> Blutz: sakis3g  è installato?
<Blutz> ora?
<Blutz> ho lo script si
<Blutz> lo lancio e vedo se funziona?
<jester-> eh
<Blutz> da errore al  14% a switchiiing modem
<Blutz> mi da failde to connect
<Blutz> *failed
<jester-> lancialo con sudo
<Blutz> stesso errore
<jester-> fa vedere lsub
<jester-> nel paste
<Blutz> si si un momento solo
<jester-> non è che hai i parametri della connessione sbagliati per caso
<Blutz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7142538/
<cristian_c> Blutz, il comando è pure diverso
<jester-> Blutz: sudo rmmod -f usbserial
<Blutz> fatto
<jester-> Blutz: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0b3c product=0f000
<Blutz> da errore
<Blutz> invelid argument
<Blutz> ERROR: could not insert 'usbserial': Invalid argument
<jester-> ha ragione
<Blutz> ah ecco perchè
<Blutz> la0x
<jester-> Blutz: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0b3c product=0xf000
<Blutz> ok fatto
<jester-> prova adesso
<Blutz> non da nulla quindi ora che devo fare?
<jester-> cosa non da nulla
<Blutz> niente niente
<jester-> Blutz: lancia il sakis
<jester-> se non da nulla ha caricato
<Blutz> dicevo che non restituiva errori ,lo sto lanciando ora
<Blutz> niente stesso errore :/
<Blutz> sempre all 14%
<jester-> non conosco sakis ma nel file bisogna mettere i parametri?
<jester-> controlla e nm la vede
<Blutz> il network manager non la vede
<jester-> Blutz: ccorreggi la regola udev con vendor=0x0b3c product=0xf000
<cristian_c> Blutz, io vedo differenze tra il comando che hai dato tu e quello presente nel topic
<Blutz> quella regola che mi hanno datto di creare in quel topic 45-olicard200.rules?
<Blutz> oppure qualche la reggola di usb_modeswitch
<Blutz> e cmq che differenza c'è?
<jester-> Blutz: a sapere cosa hai fatto
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Blutz, non hai copiato il comando come te l'avevano dato
<Blutz> io ho fatto copia e incolla cristian
<Blutz> cmq
<Blutz> a me in un post è stato detto di creare una regola di udev,45-olicard200.rules
<Blutz> che dava il comando modprobe usb serial come l'avevi dato tu jester
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi stò aggiornando Kubuntu con dei pacchetti proposti da Muon,è da prima di cena che mi dice che sta configurando il nuovo kernel 3.11.0.18 se annullo rischio qualcosa?
<anto> salve, installando bumblebee con annessi i driver nvidia 331, nel momento in cui lancio optirun esce [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0.  Please  [  738.443016] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<Blutz_> cmq riprovo a seguire in toto questo post e vedo se riesco a risolvere,ho cancellato e rimesso a posto tutto quello che avevo modificato e spero di recupperare il recuperabile
<Blutz_> ERROR: could not insert 'usbserial': Invalid argument
<Blutz_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=445307ù
<Blutz_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=445307
<anto> aggiornando il kernel potrei risolvere il problema?
<krabador> anto, che problema e che ubuntu?
<anto> installando bumblebee con annessi i driver nvidia 331, nel momento in cui lancio optirun esce [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0.  Please  [  738.443016] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<anto> monto ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> anto, cosa hai installato, e in quale ordine?
<anto> 1) aggiunti i repository di bumblebee
<anto> 2)installato gli updates
<anto> 3) installato bumblebee
<anto> 4) installato driver nvidia 331
<anto> e mentre all'avvio prima ricevevo stringhe di errori "unknown chipset", ora non esce alcun errore, solo che a quanto pare la gpu non parte...ho provato a dare lspci | grep NVIDIA e me la riconosce
<krabador> anto, come specificato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus    potevi installare nvidia prime
<anto> ho già provato con quel pacchetto ma al riavvio ricevevo schermata nera
<krabador> anto, hai seguito l'ordine di installazione, prima driver poi nvidia-prime?
<krabador> anto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<krabador> su 13.10 non devi installare repositories
<krabador> per bumblebee
<krabador> solo per versioni 12.10 e precedenti
<anto> ho inserito da terminale semplicemente "bumblebee-nvidia" ma mi diceva che non esisteva tale pacchetto
<krabador> !info bumblebee-nvidia | anto
<ubot-it> anto: bumblebee-nvidia (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 37 kB
<krabador> assolutamente presente
<krabador> anto, disinstalla cio' che hai installato, rimuovi il repository esterno che hai aggiunto, ed installa come specificato nella guida
<anto> cioè disinstallo nvidia driver 331 e bumblebee...
<akis24> sera
<anto> come rimuovo i repositories?
<krabador> anto, bumblebee-nvidia si porta appresso tutto
<krabador> anto, software-properties-gtk, da terminale, va nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> hai la lista dei repositories esterni, deselezioni quello in questione, chiudi correttamente , poi sudo apt-get update , da terminale
<marco_>  ciao
<marco_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi stò aggiornando Kubuntu con dei pacchetti proposti da Muon,è da prima di cena che mi dice che sta configurando il nuovo kernel 3.11.0.18 se annullo rischio qualcosa?
<akis24> LoZioNe: credo di si e magari è piantato adesso troppo tempo impiega
<LoZioNe> ciao akis24, sicuro si è piantato qualcosa,mi chiedevo se era rischioso visto che aggiornava il Kernel
<akis24> LoZioNe: direi di si
<krabador> LoZioNe, quanto tempo è di preciso?
<LoZioNe> asp...adesso dice: in attesa della fine delle transizioni
<LoZioNe> da prima di cena cmq
<LoZioNe> oltre a Muon non faceva nulla il pc
<krabador> LoZioNe, io ho cenato adesso, quindi potrebbe anche essere poco tempo
<LoZioNe> vero...fai un oretta e mezza
<LoZioNe> provo da konsole e vedo se da errori?
<krabador> " in attesa della fine delle transizioni" è appena apparso?
<LoZioNe> meno di 5 minuti
<krabador> LoZioNe, allora non è bloccato
<LoZioNe> okk
<LoZioNe> allora lo lascio lavorare
<LoZioNe> capace che tra un pò possa chiedere un riavvio
<LoZioNe> "in attesa di altre transizioni"
<LoZioNe> non può essere qualche programma in esecuzione?
<krabador> LoZioNe, vuoi essere piu' preciso su cosa la macchina ha iniziato a fare, col gestore di pacchetti?
<LoZioNe> mi è apparso la notifica di aggiornamenti,da Muon ho fatto partire il gestore per aggiornare.Tutto secondo regola,l'unica mi pare lento per l'aggiornamento del Kernel
<LoZioNe> sia a scaricarlo,sia adesso che credo lo stia installando (o che stia aspettando di capire che è effettivamente installato)
<LoZioNe> la barra di carica in basso cmq continua a girare
<krabador> se nel frattempo ti da segni di vita, aspetta.
<LoZioNe> il passaggio cmq è solo da  kernel 3.11.0.15 a  kernel 3.11.0.18,in genere viaggia e installa pulito e veloce per passaggi simili
<jackalls> Ciao Creare giochi con ubuntu studio principianti? qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jackalls> Conosci programmi validi per creare giochi con linux
<jackalls> ?
<jackalls> vorrei creare un gioco semplice con linux qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<AL__> Buonasera comunità, vi scrivo in merito alla questione driver nvidia. Ho trovato in impostazioni di sistema diversi driver nvidia proprietari di cui uno con scritto fra parentesi proprietario, testato. ho provato a impostarlo ma purtroppo ogni tanto crasha e ubunto si freeza completamente. allora ho reimpostato sempre dal menu di impostazioni sistema i driver nouveau, con i quali sembra più stabile. sapete consigliarmi un modo per 
<jackalls> ubot-it aiutami tu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiutami tu'
<AL__> p.s ho ubuntu 13.10
<jackalls> AL__ non saprei
<krabador> jackalls, c'è blender, per la modellazione tridimensionale
<krabador> AL__, "sapete consigliarmi un modo per " ?
<jackalls> mitico grazie krabador
<Guest78512> buonasera mi scuso già da subito per la scarsissima conoscenza in merito all'argomento ubuntu e procedo con la mia domanda, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04
<Guest78512> e mi chiedevo quale fosse l'operazione più saggia da fare in merito agli aggiornamenti, alchè ho seguito i consigli su questo link http://www.p2warticles.com/2013/09/cose-da-fare-dopo-aver-installato-ubuntu/
<AL__> krabador___un modo sicuro per installare i driver nvidia (che ho gia scaricato dal sito)...oppure dici che posso lasciare i nouveau se non crashano??
<krabador> Guest78512, ubuntu ha una marea di documentazione ufficiale, da seguire, per imparare, seguire guide non ufficiali, da principiante, non è un buon inizio
<krabador> AL__, non ti consiglio di installare il pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<jackalls> Krabador scusa sono nuovo ho blender nel sistema le istruzioni sai dove reperirle?
<krabador> AL__, puoi tranquillamente lasciare i nouveau
<LoZioNe> Guest78512,ci sono diverse vie: Gestore di pacchetti o comando da Terminale
<krabador> jackalls, puoi provare con google
<jackalls> ok certo grazie per la risposta tempestiva
<krabador> Guest78512, hai installato ubuntu 12.04 su che hardware?
<Guest78512> si
<AL__> krabador___ok pensavo anch'io di lasciare i nouveau eventualmente, solo che ho letto che sfruttano soltanto il 30% della GPU...io non dovrei usare ubuntu per giocarci, però dovrei montarci video in modo semi professionaloe, dici che bastano i nouveau?
<Guest78512> solo ubuntu come unico sistema
<krabador> Guest78512, ti ho chiesto le specifiche della macchina
<Guest78512> è un portatile asus a3a
<krabador> Guest78512, e non puoi dire che cpu/gpu/ram ha?
<Guest78512> da dove lo vedo
<Guest78512> scusa sono un principiante
<krabador> AL__, gli sviluppatori ubuntu pacchettizzano anche i driver closed per amd ed nvidia, per funzionare al meglio con kernel e server grafico, opportunamente modificati
<krabador> AL__, se si vuole quindi installare driver closed, è il caso di installare quelli del repositories
<AL__> krabador___ehm...quindi che significa in parole più semplici, scusa l'ignoranza...
<jackalls> da quando ho abbandonato windows niente più poker online soldi veri, oppure esiste una soluzione? totosi,pokerstars etc... potete rispondermi per cortesia?
<krabador> il pacchetto scaricato dal sito, nvidia, puo' non funzionare, in base ai componenti ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | jackalls
<ubot-it> jackalls: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> krabador, qua ancora che trita... gli do ancora un'pò di tempo (a l'una spengo il pc lo stesso) -.-"
<krabador> AL__, e/o dopo gli aggiornamenti di kernel e server grafico, non vanno
<Guest78512> il pc ha 0.99gb di ram 60 gb di memoria 1.73ghz
<krabador> Guest78512, apri il terminale manda sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest78512
<ubot-it> Guest78512: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AL__> krabador___, infatti ho letto sui forum che alla gente crasha spesso il pacchetto originale, invece dici che i nouveau sono più stabili? Ma è vero che sfruttano meno la scheda video? E per fare montaggio video vanno bene anche i nouveau?
<krabador> AL__, scusami, ma che nvidia hai?
<AL__> geforce gt 320m 1GB
<Guest78512> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7143362/
<krabador> Guest78512, potresti provare una versione aggiornata, come xubuntu o lubuntu, piu' leggere
<Guest78512> fra le 2 quale ha un ambiente grafico migliore?
<AL__> krabador___, geforce gt 320m 1GB
<krabador> Guest78512, dovresti provarle, per vedere piu' che altro quella con l'ambiente grafico che fa piu' al caso tuo
<Guest78512> ok grazie
<krabador> Guest78512, www.xubuntu.org   www.lubuntu.net
<krabador> Guest78512, fai il supporto di installazione, le provi , e scegli
<Guest78512> grazie buonasera
<krabador> AL__, nouveau sicuramente non è allineato prestazionalmente al driver closed
<krabador> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nouveau_nvidia_win81&num=1
<krabador> AL__, ma prova a lavorarci, per vedere come fa quello che ti serve
<Guest78512> che versione posso scaricare di xubuntu
<AL__> krabador, ok grazie, allorà proverò nouveau per adesso, buona serata e grazie come sempre
<krabador> AL__, di niente
<krabador> AL__, con la 14.04 ci saranno parecchie migliorie, grazie all'adozione di un kernel che ha avuto tantissime ottimizzazioni
<krabador> e migliorie nel supporto ai driver sia open che closed di amd ed nvidia
<AL__> krabador, quando esce??
<krabador> ad aprile
<krabador> tra poco
<krabador> inoltre, grazie alle migliorie nel kernel, sono migliorati molto anche gli stessi driver
<AL__> aspetto con ansia allora! Mi hai dato una bella notizia, torno a leggere il link che mi hai postato ;)
<krabador> AL__, poi sarà la nuova con supporto a lungo termine
<AL__> krabador, vuol dire che posso aggiornare sempre alle nuove versioni di ubuntu senza doverlo reinstallare?
<krabador> AL__, no, che puoi tenerla per 3 anni, continuamente supportata in sicurezza e bug
<krabador> AL__, per le versioni successive dovrai sempre effettuare o il salto di versione, o la reinstallazione
<AL__> krabador quindi, per capire, alla 14.04 aggiorno senza bisogno di reinstallare, poi per le successive devo reinstallare o posso aggiornare alle nuove versioni per tre anni senza reinstallare?
<krabador> AL__, una versione con supporto a lungo termine, riceve aggiornamenti di sicurezza e bug, per 3 anni lato desktop,e 5 lato server
<krabador> AL__, se vorrai la 14.10 , avendo una 14.04, dovrai sempre reintallare, o effettuare il salto di versione
<krabador> il salto di versione lo puoi sempre fare, con qualsiasi versione, qualora ce n'è una successiva disponibile
<AL__> il salto di versione si fa come un normale aggiornamento software quindi?
<krabador> AL__, si, ma le versioni intermedie, sebbene stabili, sono consigliabili soltanto se si vogliono usare pacchetti piu' aggiornati, della lts
<krabador> se si vuole un sistema piu' stabile, è meglio tenersi la lts, con il suo supporto per 3 anni
<AL__> krabador, come faccio a sapere quale versione è intermedia e quale è LTS? Scusa le mille domande...
<krabador> AL__, sono segnalate sul sito ufficiale, l'ultima lts al momento è la 12.04
<krabador> le lts escono a scadenza biennale
<krabador> la prossima , la 14.04 quindi, è lts
<AL__> quindi io che monto la 13.10 ho una versione intermedia!
<krabador> AL__, questo non significa che hai una versione inaffidabile
<AL__> certo, capisco...quindi quando avrò aggiornato a 14.04 e poi vedrò l'aggiornamento a 14.10 o 15.10 mi consigli di non farlo e di aspettare la 16.04 che sarà la successiva lts?
<krabador> AL__, dipende dalle tue esigenze
<krabador> AL__, il rovescio della medaglia di una lts, è che , nel repository software, moltissimi pacchetti rimangono vincolati al mese dell'uscita del sistema
<krabador> con le intermedie, tutto il parco software si aggiorna
<AL____> krabador, mi ha appena crashato tutto
<krabador> AL____, scusami, che hardware hai?
<AL____> krabador, ho riavviato, si è freezato come ti dicevo, anche con driver nouveau impostati, a questo punto non so cosa pensare
<krabador> che hardware hai?
<AL____> krabador ho intel core duo T6670
<AL____> grafica adesso mi dice gallium 0.4 on NVAS
<AL____> 4GB di RAM
<krabador> AL____, quello è il driver utilizzato
<krabador> AL____, sudo lshw, da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | AL____
<ubot-it> AL____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AL____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7143551/
<AL____> krabador, se ti può essere d'aiuto è due o tre volte che mi si freeza quando massimizzo una finestra a tutto schermo, quando deve fare quell'effetto grafico di espansione della finestra si freeza e non c'è verso di sbloccarlo
<krabador> AL____, quale dei driver proprietari segnalati hai provato, fino ad adesso?
<krabador> quello segnalato come "consigliato" ?
<AL____> krabador, ci sono 3 proprietari e 1 proprietario testato. me lo ha fatto con proprietario testato e con due dei 3 proprietario, consigliato non lo vedo scritto...
<krabador> si, scusami, intendevo "testato"
<AL____> krabador, si, testato provato, freeza anche quello :(
<krabador> AL____, allora, apri un terminale, manda sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> poi  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<AL____> fatto il primo, vado col secondo comando
<krabador> AL____, dopodichè riavvia
<AL____> riavvio e torno in chat...!
<krabador> ok
<AL__> krabador, eccomi ho riavviato
<krabador> AL__, bene
<AL__> krabador, dici che non lo dovrebbe fare più?
<krabador> AL__, adesso il sistema sta usando puramente il driver opensource
<krabador> AL__, vediamo se hai problemi
<AL__> krabador, ah fantastico...ok!
<AL__> allora ti ringrazio ancora una volta ed eventualmente mi faccio sentire prossimamente
<krabador> assolutamente
<AL__> ma spero di non farmi sentire!! :)
<krabador> assolutamente , vol.2 :D
<AL__> :D
<MinaVagante> Ciao a tutti
<MinaVagante> problemi con dolphin.....mi dice che ho il cestino pieno e non è cosi, è vuoto e non posso più cestinare niente
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao ragazzaccio!
<LoZioNe> MinaVagane, dalla Home vai su:  Controllo->Configura dolphin
<LoZioNe> da li scorri fino a Cestino e imposti
<LoZioNe> (immagino tu sia su Kde)
<LoZioNe> MinaVagante,
<MinaVagante> Si LoZioNe
<MinaVagante> son con kubuntu
<MinaVagante> e poi che faccio una volta in quel menu?
<LoZioNe> da li vedi quanto spazio hai dedicato al Cestino,se è poco aumentala
<krabador> MinaVagante, fai un'ordinazione
<krabador> MinaVagante, ma attento ai grassi idrogenati
<LoZioNe> krabador, ^^
<krabador> :D
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: è successo dopo aver svuotato il cestno...dopo ha cominciato a dire che il nome percorso non è esatto e nonostante sia vuoto se tento di cestinare qualcosa mi impedisce di farlo....perciò lo spazio è lo stesso che avevo prima
<MinaVagante> ho il 10000 x cento di spazio che equivale a 45 gib......son i valori predefiniti
<LoZioNe> MinaVagante, il percorso del Cestino impostalo su: trash:/
<MinaVagante> ma è da stasera che mi sta dando vari problemini...non solo col cestino
<MinaVagante>  LoZioNe: come si fa a cambiare nome del percorso????
<LoZioNe> tasto DX sulla  voce cestino e vedi a cosa punta il percorso
<MinaVagante> un altro problema che mi da che è molto fastidioso è che arbitrariamente decide, mentre sto scrivendo, di tornare a inizio frase col cursone
<MinaVagante> cursore*
<krabador> MinaVagante, vuol dire che stai dicendo cose che non vedono il sistema d'accordo
<krabador> MinaVagante, notebook o fisso?
<MinaVagante> notebook
<MinaVagante> comunque LoZioNe  non mi da il nome percorso con tansto dx......che menata sto kubuntu
<MinaVagante> aiutatemi a capire dove devo cliccare x favore
<LoZioNe> apri la tua Home
<MinaVagante> fatto
<LoZioNe> dal menù in alto controllo/configura dolphin
<krabador> MinaVagante, sicuro di non sfiorare per sbaglio il touchpad mentre scrivi?
<MinaVagante> ok
<LoZioNe> seleziona cestino da li
<LoZioNe> di GB ne ha?
<MinaVagante> ok
<LoZioNe> di GB ne ha?
<MinaVagante> dice: limita alla dimensione massima e cioè 10.000 x 100 che equivale a 45.42 gib
<LoZioNe> ok
<LoZioNe> adesso da Dolphin apri la Home
<MinaVagante> ok
<LoZioNe> nella barra di ricerca dai di visualizzare il percorso e dai:  trash:/
<MinaVagante> risposta: il file o cartella trash:/ non esiste
<LoZioNe> come immaginavo...
<MinaVagante> però non mi mette la barretta alla fine eh
<MinaVagante> risulta solo coi due punti
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe:  NO! ho sbagliato io a scrivere
<MinaVagante> scusate
<MinaVagante> avevo fatto casino...ora ho rifatto e mi apre il cestino
<LoZioNe> lo trova dando il percorso?
<LoZioNe> okk
<MinaVagante> si
<LoZioNe> vai su di una cartella e aggiungila al pannello Risorse a sx di dolphin
<LoZioNe> (quella del cestino intendo)
<MinaVagante> ma c'è gia
<LoZioNe> e da li non lo apre?
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: ...allora, il cestino me lo apre e apparentemente è tutto ok...il problema si presenta quando voglio cestinare perchè a lui risulta che sia pieno e invece è vuoto
<krabador> MinaVagante, hai mai riavviato?
<MinaVagante> e dice qualcosa in una finestra pop up ....mi pare che dica che il percorso file è errato o roba simile
<MinaVagante> si 2 volte krabador
<LoZioNe> krabador,secondo te provare con: sudo rm -rf  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* e pulisce il cestino da tutto?
<MinaVagante> si ma oggi aveva la giornatina di paturnia perchè mi ha dato tanti piccoli problemi...nn so come mai
<MinaVagante> io nn tocco nulla e fa tutto da solo....nn  capisco....
<krabador> si, puo' provare con il comando rm, riavviare, e veder
<MinaVagante> ok proviamo
<MinaVagante> asp che apro terminal
<LoZioNe> MinaVagante,se così pulisci almeno puoi farti un'idea sulle dimensioni effettive del cestino
<MinaVagante> krabador:  ho fatto ma non è successo niente nel termniale
<MinaVagante> zero proprio
<MinaVagante> che faccio ?
<LoZioNe> hai riavviato anche?
<MinaVagante> no ovviamente.
<MinaVagante> riavvio e torno
<LoZioNe> _._
<MinaVagante> nulla da fare.......come prima
<LoZioNe> proviamo da terminale
<MinaVagante> ok
<LoZioNe> sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<LoZioNe> e poi sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe:  lo ho gia fatto....solo che non succede niente
<MinaVagante> ritorna al nome mio
<LoZioNe> con entrambi i comandi nulla?
<MinaVagante> il primo comando non lo prende proprio, appena do l'invio torna al nome mio ....il secondo mi dice che non è possibile eliminare quella roba la perchè l'accesso è negato
<LoZioNe> allora hai il cestino Root pieno
<MinaVagante> e come può essere successo??? è vuoto
<MinaVagante> che misteri questo ubuntu......
<MinaVagante> in pratica adesso cosa devo fare?
<LoZioNe> asp che provo a vedere una cosa
<MinaVagante> ok
<LoZioNe> dai sudo nautilus
<LoZioNe> ctrl+h  per vedere i file nascosti
<MinaVagante> mi dice comando non trovato
<MinaVagante> mi avete abbandonata?
<LoZioNe> no asp
<LoZioNe> strano che dando sudo nautilus non ti apre nulla
<MinaVagante> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MinaVagante> http://imagebin.org/301247
<MinaVagante> ho trovato queste informazioni...gurda un po che roba è
<MinaVagante> quel 0 bite è signficiativo? o nn c'entra nulla?
<LoZioNe> no quello è la visualizzazzione del cestino
<LoZioNe> devo capire il perchè non ti fa accedere come Root alla cartella per andare a pulirla
<MinaVagante> perchè non ero come amministratore
<MinaVagante> avevo il simbolino con la esse
<LoZioNe> come diceva prima Krabador i comandi sono quelli per cancellare i file
<LoZioNe> però bisogna cancellarli anche da Root oltre che come utente
<krabador> non fate casini
<krabador> :)
<MinaVagante> http://imagebin.org/301248
<MinaVagante> guarda
<MinaVagante> krabador:  aiuto
<MinaVagante> son piena di roba da cestinare....e nn posso farlo :-(
<LoZioNe> su quello ci siamo...prima abbiamo provato ad impostare la dimensione del cestino apposta ;)
<krabador> MinaVagante, per cancellarla , al di fuori di questo problea col cestino, seleziona i files, e poi premi shift+canc
<LoZioNe> non capisco perchè non ti fa accedere come root per cancellare tutto definitivamente
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: ....non ho capito....cosa c'entra? il cestino è vuoto
<LoZioNe> MinaVagante,magari quello di root no
<MinaVagante> ma cosa ci puo essere da cancellare!? nn c'è nulla nel cestino.....fatemi capire x favore
<MinaVagante> ah ok
<MinaVagante> posso fare una prova LoZioNe ?
<krabador> "son piena di roba da cestinare....e nn posso farlo :-( " <--- se devi cancellare roba
<krabador> puoi cancellare i files , tutti quelli che vuoi, come ti ho detto
<MinaVagante> mi ridai il comando da metttere su terminale e anche la combinazione di tasti x far diventare amministratore?
<krabador> non passi per il cestino
<LoZioNe> il comando che ti ho postato sopra era appunto per cancellare i file dal cestino Utente && Root
<LoZioNe> sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* e poi sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<MinaVagante> krabador:  nn ti ho capito
<MinaVagante> alt.....andiamo x ordine sennò nn ci capiamo.....
<krabador> MinaVagante, il bello della comunicazione testuale, è la possibilità di poter rileggere in ordine
<MinaVagante> prima cosa vorrei riprovare a fare qella stringa x cancellare il cestino root
<MinaVagante> pero vorrei provare a farlo come amministtatore
<MinaVagante> mi dite come faot?r diventare il mio nome ro
<MinaVagante> root?
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: al posto della S dopo il nome .....vorrei il simbolo di amministratore...come si fa a farlo apparire che non me lo ricordo? grazie
<LoZioNe> con i comandi che ti ho postato sei già come amministratore
<LoZioNe> il comando sudo serve a questo
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe:  bene....non si sa perchè?? ( gli è passata la paturnia) adesso ci ho riprovato a copiare e incollare la stringa e non mi dice piu accesso negatoi però semplicemente nn sucede nulla
<MinaVagante> do invio , mi fa mettere la password e poi torna al mio nome
<MinaVagante> bo!!!!
<LoZioNe> la psw serve perchè sei root
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: ...si lo so questo.....
<MinaVagante> ma nn accade niente
<MinaVagante> come mai nn accade nulla????
<LoZioNe> è normale il comando cancella i file e basta
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-16
<sheida> salve, ho scaricato ubuntu, ma quando ci ho cliccato sopra alla fine del download non si è aperto niente
<akis24> giorno
<andrea__> buon giorno a tutti
<andrea__> ho un problema con una penna usb,più precisamente:mio fratello ha cercato dai creare una penna usb avviabile,probabilmente per installarci una versione di ubuntu.ora ilproblema è che non so cosa ha combinato ma,quando si inserisce la usb,non viene montata ne da ubuntu ne da win.
<akis24> andrea__: apri gparted e formattala  in fat32
<andrea__> altra informazione è che da ubuntu ho provato gparted ma non viene rilevata
<akis24> andrea__: inserisci la chiavetta apri il terminale e dal lsusb  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | andrea__
<ubot-it> andrea__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea__> al comando da terminale lsub mi rilascia questo
<andrea__> andrea@ubuntu-mate:~$ lsusb
<andrea__> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<andrea__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<andrea__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.
<andrea__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<akis24> perfetto
<oreste> ciao a tutti
<Shin3> buon giorno
<Shin3> scusate sono semrpe io
<akis24> !paste | Shin3
<ubot-it> Shin3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shin3> si sono fuori forma
<akis24> Shin3: usa paste altrimenti il bot ti mette fuori
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608578/
<Shin3> la usb viene rilevata
<oreste> scusate come faccio ad avviare i programmi .exe?
<Shin3> oresta con win
<Shin3> oreste
<oreste> ok
<akis24> Shin3: estrai la chiavetta   inseriscila e poi in un terminale digita:   dmesg | tail  e metti su paste ..
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608587/
<Heraklone> buon giorno ho una difficoltà con una disribuzione zorin vecchia. La sto installando su un acer dopo il primo upgrade a ubuntu 13.10 mi sono scomparsi i menu a tendina quindi non accedo a aggiornamenti software ne al terminale e in pratica a nulla apparte il desktop come posso dire alla macchina di passare alla versione successiva di ubuntu la 14.0
<Heraklone> 4 senza diventare pazzo???
<Heraklone> ho già provato a da log in a cambiare
<akis24> !chat Heraklone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat Heraklone'
<akis24> !chat | Heraklone
<ubot-it> Heraklone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Heraklone> zorin defoult con gnome
<Heraklone> si tratta di ubuntu
<Heraklone> in quanto dopo l'aggiornamento in pratica non è più zorin ma ubuntu
<akis24> Heraklone: non si da' supporto a dsitro diverse da ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Heraklone> ecco perché sono qui
<Heraklone> scusami non capisco,
<Heraklone> quando avvio lui mi dice ubuntu ecc..
<Heraklone> anche se originariamente era zorin
<Heraklone> ma dopo i vari aggiornamenti è divenuto ubuntu
<akis24> Heraklone: non si da' supporto a distro diverse da ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<akis24> !chat | Heraklone
<ubot-it> Heraklone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Heraklone> va bene puoi cortesemente indicarmi dove posso andare allora?
<Heraklone> devo risolvere il problema
<Shin3> ...
<akis24> Shin3: digita mount  e metti su  paste
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608612/
<akis24> Shin3:  dai sudo fdisk -l  e sempre su paste
<Shin3> non succede niente
<akis24> Shin3: devi dare la password anche se non la vedi e dare invio
<akis24> Shin3: e comunque se non vediamo.. metti sempre su paste comunque
<Shin3> ah è sudo fdisck
<Shin3> fdisk
<akis24> Shin3: guarda bene i comandi al limite fai copia e incolla
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608642/
<Shin3> scusa non avevo letto bene
<akis24> Shin3:  hai tre hard-disk sul pc ?
<Shin3> si
<Shin3> 1 ssd e 2 dischi normali
<akis24> Shin3: su gparted non riesci a  vederla la usb a parte gli altri dischi ?
<Shin3> no
<akis24> Shin3: sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt   vediamo se viene montata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Shin3> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdd
<Shin3> ciao jester-
<akis24> Shin3: prianm veniva vista la usb regolarmente ?
<akis24> prima*
<Shin3> a quanto dice mio fratello si
<akis24> Shin3:  hai provato da winz a vedere se viene vista ?
<Shin3> la vede ma quando provi a fare qualcosa formattare o altro dice di inserire il disco
<Shin3> non c'è un comando per controllare se è rota?
<Shin3> anche se mi viene da pensare a quello
<akis24> Shin3: il sistema la vede in generale ma ... sembra ciucca
<jester-> provare a formattarla
<Shin3> eh come jester- ?
<akis24> jester-: nno riesce a farlo neanche da winz  " gli chiede il disco .. "
<Shin3> gparted non la vede
<ExPBoy> partita la chiavetta dai
<jester-> Shin3: sudo mkfs.vafat F 32 /dev/sdquelcheè
<jester-> occhio al dev
<akis24> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608587/
<jester-> la vede anche se ciucca
<akis24> jester-: si ma non la monta
<Shin3> dovrebbe essere la sdc1 giusto?
<Shin3> poi manco
<Shin3> no no nè quella
<jester-> Shin3: sudo fdisk -l
<akis24> Shin3: sdc1 è un disco da 120 giga
<Shin3> si infatti ho visto
<jester-> e ma bisogna vedere come è messo
<akis24> jester-:  ecco  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608642/
<jester-> 120 gb è bello vecio
<jester-> Shin3: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Shin3> perchè vecchioo?
<jester-> non ne fanno piu da tempo da 120 gb
<Shin3> ssd
<jester-> minimo ha 10 anni
<jester-> Shin3: aah disco solido
<Shin3> si una mattonella :D
<Shin3> rivuoi il paste o ti va bene quello di akis24
<jester-> fdisk manco la vede
<jester-> Shin3: fdisk non rileva nessuna usb
<jester-> sdc è ssd
<Shin3> si
<jester-> che centra nada con la usb
<Shin3> si si ho visto
<jester-> Shin3: quindi pare proprio andata
<Shin3> ok do la bella notizia a mio fratello
<Shin3> molto gentili come sempre
<jester-> se durassero in eterno i costruttori come camperebbero
<akis24> lol
<Shin3> ehm non mi esprimo va
<francesco15> buongiorno a tutti
<francesco15> dovrei acquistare un HP G3 250 N3540
<francesco15> vorrei capire se supporta pienamente una versione di ubuntu
<francesco15> ed in particolare dovrei installarlo su un hhd esterno, cosi da lasciare "intaccato" il resto
<francesco15> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<akis24> francesco15: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ dai un occhiata
<cybernova> francesco15, gli HP sono ben supportati, poi certo dipende dal loro hardware interno
<jester-> francesco15: vai sul sito hp e controlla e è supportata da hplip
<jester-> ho una oficeject 4500 ed è pienamente supportata
<jester-> francesco15: se non è supportata da hplip cambia il modello
<jester-> installi hplip-gui che è quasi meglio del driver winz
<jester-> francesco15: http://www.hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<N3mo> Buongiorno,
<N3mo> potreste aiutarmi a disinstallare un programma con tutte le varie dipendenze ecc?
<jester-> Nekos: se installato da .deb lo rimuovi e poi nel terminale dai: sudo apt-get autoremove
<N3mo> Si, ho installato da .deb
<N3mo> come lo rimuovo?
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge sticass
<jester-> o dal software center
<N3mo> Ma non so come si chiama il file da togliere... ho installato MySQLworkbench dal .deb che si trova sul sito, ma non so come si chiama "da installato"
<jester-> N3mo: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<jester-> che risponde?
<N3mo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609180/ù
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609180/
<jester-> N3mo: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-workbench
<jester-> N3mo: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-workbench  mysql-workbench-community mysql-workbench-data
<jester-> che è meglio
<N3mo> Li ho dati tutti e due
<jester-> ha tolto?
<jester-> no errori?
<N3mo> Sta lavorando...credo
<N3mo> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<N3mo> grande
<jester-> sudo apt-get autoremove
<N3mo> mi dice che cancellerà un GB , corretto?
<jester-> è un po che non pulisci
<N3mo> Non è un pò, è da sempre
<N3mo> allora vado :D
<jester-> dai pure sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<N3mo> Grazie, ora lo leggo:D  cmq ora che mi hai estirpato sto maledetto provo ad instakllare la versione del software center che magari funziona...
<N3mo> j
<krabador> non funziona sempre l'autocompletamento
<sta_> krabador krabador krabador
<sta_> ok, funge
<francesco15> cybernova,cybernova ahime ho controllato ma nn lo supporta
<cybernova> francesco15, ho controllato il modello e anche se non è listato tra quelli supportati funziona, bisogna vedere la scheda wireless al limite
<francesco15> cercavo un HP i3
<francesco15> su cui installare ubuntu
<francesco15> visto che la serie 250 non e' menzionata
<francesco15> come nuovo sapreste darmi delle dritte su come reperirlo?
<cybernova> francesco15, reperire cosa?
<bugfix> buongiorno
<bugfix> come faccio a mantenere il permesso ad un file come mio utente anziché root?
<bugfix> come proprietario intendo
<francesco15> scegliere un portatile nuovo
<cybernova> !chat | francesco15
<francesco15> moi avete suggerito la hplip-gui
<ubot-it> francesco15: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bugfix> chown utente file ... non lo mantiente ritorna sempre a root
<francesco15> ma...questa e' bootabile da usb?
<francesco15> ok sorry
<sta_> bugfix, devi essere root per cambiare l'owner
<sta_> (o avere i diritti di root, quindi via sudo )
<bugfix> già fatto ma al riavvio si riprende root
<bugfix> in pratica volevo dare come proprietario il mio utente alla periferica ttyUSB0
<sta_> vuol dire che c'è qualche processo (di root) che ricrea il file (o che cambia l'owner)
<bugfix> sapresti darmi una dritta?
<bugfix> magaro con uno script
<bugfix> magari*
<cybernova> bugfix, /dev è popolato dinamicamente ad ogni riavvio quindi non viene mantenuto al riavvio
<bugfix> satto
<bugfix> esatto
<bugfix> ma potrei fare uno script ?
<bugfix> e metterlo in rc.local?
<cybernova> bugfix, secondo me si, prova
<sta_> si, google.
<bugfix> chown utente [file]?
<bugfix> una cosa così?
<sta_> ls -las /dev/ttyUSB0
<sta_> che ti dice?
<bugfix> spetta che te lo dico
<cybernova> bugfix, si, bisogna vedere quando popola /dev e quando esegue i comandi in rc.local
<bugfix> crw-rw---- 1 root .dialout 188, 0 mar 16 13:23 /dev/ttyUSB0
<sta_> ecco, appunto
<sta_> gruppo dialout può scrivere e leggere
<bugfix> io volevo il mio utente al posto di root e dialout
<sta_> soluzione: metti il tuo utente in dialout
<bugfix> devo dare i permessi a dialout?
<sta_> (nel gruppo intendo)
<sta_> e sei a posto
<bugfix> si
<bugfix> ok grazie
<sta_> prego
<igorNOVA12> ciao non riesco ad installare linux sul pc
<igorNOVA12> perche??
<bugfix> come mai?
<bugfix> notebook?
<bugfix> pulisci bene l'hd
<sta_> igor: premi il tasto power
<Carlito65> Buongiorno a tutti, ho bisogno di un consiglio. Vorrei passare da ubuntu 11.10 all'ultima versione disponibile; vorrei farlo in modo da salvaguardare il più possibile tutte le vecchie impostazioni e le applicazioni già  installate. E' possibile un aggiornamento del genere ho mi conviene formattare e reinstallare tutto dall'inizio?
<sta_> Carlito65, formatta, tanto non funger
<sta_> copiati tutti la home e poi fai il restore delle dir che ti servono
<Carlito65> ok! immaginavo
<Marco93> ragazzi buon giorno
<Marco93> scusate il disturbo
<Marco93> sto provando ad installare lubuntu su un vecchio pc portatile
<Marco93> ma non mi funziona più la connesione wi-fi? a cosa può essere dovuto?
<Marco93> tempo fa invece funzionava senza alcun problema
<alfredo_> Buonasera
<Massimiliano> Salve, ho un problema con software center c'e un downold che è rimasto bloccato
<Massimiliano> e ho cliccato su annulla ma ora contuna ad essere bloccato
<Massimiliano> ce qualcuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Massimiliano
<ubot-it> Massimiliano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marco1993> ragazzi buon giorno. c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con lubuntu? provando ad installarlo su un vecchio portatile non funziona più il wi-fi. Qualche mese fa andava tutto alla perfezione. Poi per questioni di compatibilità di alcuni programmi ho rimesso windows.
<Massimiliano> Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<marco1993> adesso ho il nuovo portatile e vorrei rimettere lubuntu. ma come detto non va più il wi-fi
<Massimiliano> qualcuno perfavore mi aiuta
<marco1993> massimiliano che problema hai?
<Massimiliano> ho il software center bloccato cioè c'era un app in downold poi ho annullato
<Massimiliano> e ora non se ne va piu resta bloccata la con la scritta di annullamento
<Massimiliano> e ogni volta che riaccendo il pc mi appare questa app nel software center sotto avanzamento
<Massimiliano> però non va avanti
<Massimiliano> sto impazzendo non so cosa fare :( aiutatemi
<marco1993> ci sono dei comandi da terminale
<marco1993> adesso nn li ricordo
<Massimiliano> se me li dici li facio
<Massimiliano> faccio*
<marco1993> se aspetti un momento cerco di trovarli
<Massimiliano> va bene grazie
<marco1993> prova con questa guida
<marco1993> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4167618
<marco1993> http://askubuntu.com/questions/262037/how-to-reset-ubuntu-software-center-application-ubuntu-13-04
<Massimiliano> non va
<akis24> sera
<topogigio> come posso avere la password di root sulla macchina sulla quale devo fare l'amministratore ?
<cristian_c> topogigio, l'hai scelta in fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> ed è quella che utilizzi per eseguire il login
<topogigio> ma non posso creare un utente root in seguito all'installazione ?
<cristian_c> topogigio, basta usare il comando sudo
<cristian_c> e puoi eseguire comandi da root, in questo modo
<topogigio> conosco il comando sudo ma voglio usare proprio l'utente root
<cristian_c> topogigio, allora usa sudo -s
<cristian_c> e diventi root
<cristian_c> per uscire, exit
<topogigio> ok, ci provo
<topogigio> grazie
<cristian_c> topogigio, come mai ti serve l'utente root?
<cristian_c> (attenzione che si fanno danni)
<topogigio> lo so ma ho installato una macchina virtuale con so ubuntu
<cristian_c> sempre rischioso è
<topogigio> e visto che volevo fare qualche prova ( danni compresi :-) ) voglio usare root
<cristian_c> lol
<topogigio> in realtà voglio capire meglio le dinamiche di ubuntu e non voglio avere problemi di permessi o altro
<topogigio> grazie tantissimo . sudo -s funziona
<topogigio> :-)
<cristian_c> topogigio, non capisco comunque, a cosa serva root per fare ciò che dici
<cristian_c> poi, boh, fai tu
<topogigio> supponiamo che voglia installare una stampante ...mi sa che posso farlo solo con root oppure no ?
<cristian_c> no
<tecnopado> ciao
<cristian_c> la colleghi e aggiungi la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<tecnopado> posso fare una domanda secca al volo che sono di fretta?
<topogigio> ah ..e se volessi creare un nuovo utente ?
<topogigio> scusate ma io sono rimasto al vecchio linux
<tecnopado> su un custom kernel a cui ho tolto supporto initrd initrsamfs ... devo comunque generare gli scpit cpio? mkinitcpio -k ... ??
<cristian_c> topogigio, da Utenti o gruppi
<cristian_c> op alternativamente, users-admin
<cristian_c> topogigio, comunque, non serve root per installare una stampante
<cristian_c> come per fare tante altre cose
<topogigio> ok grazie
<cristian_c> !chat | tecnopado
<ubot-it> tecnopado: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> tecnopado, no privato
<tecnopado> cristian_c:  mi dice che non posso scriverti in query :/
<tecnopado> a...
<tecnopado> capito capito
<tecnopado> sorry
<cristian_c> tecnopado, custom kernel non c'entra con supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<cristian_c> e pacioccamenti vari
<tecnopado> sisi scusa
<tecnopado> ora lo so :)  pensavo che il canale fosse aperto a tute le distro non solo ubu ;) sorry
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> avrei bisogno di capire se si puo' avere flash player con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> dorohero, esattamente , cosa devi fare?
<dorohero> devo fare un colloquio via internet e devo entrare su un sito e come requisiti mi chiedono flash player
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dorohero, su quale browser
<cristian_c> ?
<dorohero> non ho wind installato quindi mi si pone un problema
<dorohero> firefox
<cristian_c> dorohero, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dorohero> installato ma mi dicono che ci sono delle cose.... scusate sono nuovo
<cristian_c> dorohero, ah, quindi l'hai appena installato?
<dorohero> sarà un mese
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> intendo il pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> hai eseguito il comando?
<dorohero> si come posso inviartelo lo screen
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> dorohero, ma utilizza pastebin per l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10610892/
<cristian_c> flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<dorohero> dunque funzionerà?
<cristian_c> dorohero, quando l'hai installato?
<dorohero> penso all'inizio
<cristian_c> dorohero, digita anche: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<dorohero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10610904/
<cristian_c> i  gnash                                                 0.8.11~git20130903-3ubuntu1                         amd64        GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player
<cristian_c> ii  gnash-common                                          0.8.11~git20130903-3ubuntu1                         amd64        GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Common files/libraries
<cristian_c> ii  pepperflashplugin-nonfree                             1.3ubuntu1                                          amd64        Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<cristian_c> hai installato anche questi
<cristian_c> rimuovili
<dorohero> pepper mi serve per chrome
<cristian_c> i primi due sono inutili, il terzo non è per firefox
<cristian_c> dorohero, ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora rimuovi i primi due
<dorohero> con che comando?
<cristian_c> dorohero, a parte che chrome ha già flash integrato
<cristian_c> forse tu intendi chromium
<cristian_c> dorohero, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash gnash-common
<dorohero> scusa hai ragione chromium
<dorohero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10610937/
<dorohero> a posto adesso?
<cristian_c> sì
<dorohero> grazie mille
<cristian_c> dorohero, quali problemi hai con quel sito?
<dorohero> è un colloquio importante
<cristian_c> comunque riaprilo
<cristian_c> riapri quel sito e prova a vedere se lo carica
<dorohero> domani mi daranno l'accesso al sito e di seguito il questionario
<dorohero> dunque ho bisogno che funzioni
<cristian_c> dorohero, allora non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> dorohero, non puoi collegarti con chrome o chromium, domani?
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<cristian_c> a quel sito
<dorohero> si che posso con chromium
<cristian_c> allora non c'è problema
<cristian_c> pensavo avessi urgenza
<dorohero> e al limite se mi dici installo anche chrome
<cristian_c> dorohero, sì, ma pepper dovrebbe funzionare tranquillamente
<cristian_c> visto che è l'ultima versione di flash
<cristian_c> mentre flashplugin è più vecchio
<dorohero> dunque mi collegherò con chromium ok grazie
<cristian_c> flashplugin usa flash 11, mentre pepper usa flash 16
<cristian_c> dorohero, di niente
<cristian_c> e in bocca al lupo
<dorohero> crepi
<dorohero> grazie ancora mille
<dorohero> cmq penso sia tipo un test con domande per quello mi rihiedono il flash
<cristian_c> avendo installato pepper non dovresti aver problemi su chromium
<fraaa> come si cambia il colore delle cartelle su ubuntu, l'arancione non mi piace
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> fraaa:  cambia tema o icone dal menu impostazioni > aspetto
<fraaa> dove sta cambia icone?
<akis24> fraaa:  usi unity ? hai guardato sul menu delle impostazioni ?
<cristian_c> fraaa, apri l'ubuntu control center
<fraaa> sono nel menù aspetto
<cristian_c> e troverai la sezione che ha indicato akis24
<fraaa> non trovo ubuntu control center, ho soltanto ubuntu software center
<akis24> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=514022
<akis24> segui li fraaa
<fraaa> che cos'è unity?
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> fraaa, http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Canonical-to-Drop-GNOME-Control-Center-and-Fork-Its-Own-Unity-Control-Center-408170-2.jpg
<cristian_c> vedi che c'è Aspetto in alto a sinistra?
<fraaa> cristian_c si c'è aspetto
<cristian_c> mi dicono che i temi predefiniti ambiance e radiance non permettono di cambiare il colore
<krabador> fraaa, o installi unity-tweak-tool o gnome-tweak-tool , scarichi il tema di icone che ti interessa, e lo selezioni da li
<fraaa> io ho già installato unity
<krabador> fraaa, leggi bene
<fraaa> dove trovo il tool?
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<krabador> fraaa, sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<nttgcc> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 e non riesco a connettermi ne via eth ne via wi fi, vorrei installare i driver della scheda manualmente scaricandoli da un 2° pc, dove li posso trovare?
<fraaa> scusare ma su unity-tweak-tool scorro le impostazioni delle icone ma non le cambia, devo installare qualcosa?
<krabador> nttgcc, 13.04 non è piu' supportata, passa a versione superiore
<krabador> fraaa, il tema icone
<fraaa> mi trovo nella sezione temi disponibili, come si installano?
<nttgcc> krabador, la versione superiore non riesco a installarla con wubi, mentre con l'installazione da live usb non capisco come partizionare il disco, dato che ho windows su un unica partizione e ho paura di danneggiarlo
<krabador> nttgcc, è un pc con uefi?
<nttgcc> è windows xp, non penso
<krabador> è estremamente facile, allora, oltre che consigliato, rispetto a wubi, che è una discreta fonte di problemi
<krabador> nttgcc, fai partire il supporto di installazione, o usb, o dvd, fai partire la procedura di installazione, ed uno degli step iniziali, è appunto dove installare, e ti verrà chiesto se installare "a fianco"
<krabador> se scegli tale opzione fa tutto da solo, ed al riavvio avrai la schermata di selezione di cosa caricare
<nttgcc> avevo provato inizialmente ma non mi chiede se installare a fianco. mi chiede se sostituire o "altro" senza specificare e la pagina dopo mi cmpare la schermata della partizione in cui dovrei decidere come installare.. ma è una partizione unica
<krabador> nttgcc, dal supporto di installazione, se ha un cavo lan a disposizione, puoi connetterti qui e segnalare la tua situazione
<krabador> basta selezionare "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> all'avvio del supporto di installazione
<gennyast> Salve
<gennyast> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi circa la connessione wifi di ubuntu?
<igorcazacu> ciao a tutti
<igorcazacu> scusate la mia ignoranza,ma volevo chiedere una cosa
<igorcazacu> per ora ho il sistema operativo windows,però vorrei istallare Ubuntu
<igorcazacu> volevo sapere se è possibile installare Ubuntu senza cancellare windows esc
<krabador> igorcazacu, si
<igorcazacu> e come si fa?
<gennyast> quando installi ubuntu lui ti chiede direttamente se lo vuoi installare in dual boot ..
<krabador> in base al sistema che hai , se uefi , o bios tradizionale c'è una procedura da effettuare
<igorcazacu> grazie mille :)
<krabador> !installazione | igorcazacu
<ubot-it> igorcazacu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | igorcazacu
<ubot-it> igorcazacu: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gennyast> raga ho kubuntu che mi da problemi con alcune connessioni wifi...in pratica le rileva ma quando metto connetti mi riporta all'editor delle connessioni
<gennyast> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? è un problema strano
<gennyast> con altre reti invece mi chiede normalmente passw wifi..
<krabador> gennyast, ma hai kubuntu o ubuntu?
<gennyast> kubuntu
<krabador> gennyast, "<gennaro> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi circa la connessione wifi di ubuntu?" nell'altro canale
<DiabloBasic> buonasera a tutti
<DiabloBasic> ho un problema con wine qualcuno che mi puo aiutare per favore? Grazie
<krabador> DiabloBasic, ti conviene chiedere direttamente in #winehq
<krabador> !wine | DiabloBasic
<ubot-it> DiabloBasic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<DiabloBasic> grazie
<Sergio88> buonasera raga... voglio installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc, ma mi sono reso conto che non ha i requisiti minimi. ho visto sul sito che ci sono altre versioni, xubuntu lubuntu e kubuntu.. su un vecchio xp 2600 con 1gb ddr quale dei tre consigliate?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Sergio88
<ubot-it> Sergio88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !requisiti | Sergio88
<ubot-it> Sergio88: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Sergio88> ciao, ho un amd xp 2600 con 1gb ddr e 80 gb di disco, ide
<fabio_cc> Sergio88, non si fa supporto in privato
<fabio_cc> Sergio88, puoi mettere xubuntu
<krabador> Sergio88, che scheda grafica hai?
<Sergio88> scusa, me ne sono accorto tardi.. ma che differenza c'è tra xubuntu e kubuntu?
<Sergio88> integrata 32 o 64 mb
<krabador> Sergio88, allora, lubuntu , con quell'hardware, puo' andare
<krabador> xubuntu è un po' piu' pesante
<fabio_cc> Sergio88, ritiro xubuntu :)
<fabio_cc> Sergio88, meglio lubuntu, come dice krabador
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Sergio88> ma leggevo che lubuntu ha una grafica "scadente"...cioè ho problemi nella visualizzazione delle pagine web secondo voi?
<krabador> Sergio88, il web si è appesantito molto negli ultimi anni
<fabio_cc> Sergio88, è riferito per lo più all'estetica dell'ambiente desktop
<krabador> Sergio88, in ogni caso, diciamo che l'hardware che hai non puo' candidarsi a molto
<Sergio88> eheheh questo si :) ma sostanzialmente, a livello funzionale, cosa cambia tra le tre versioni?
<Sergio88> cioè una funzione c'è in una versione rispetto all'altra?
<krabador> Sergio88, apri il link
<Sergio88> letto..I requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Xubuntu sono da collocarsi tra la versione desktop di Ubuntu e quella server:
<Sergio88>     512 MiB di memoria di sistema (RAM)
<Sergio88>     5 GiB di spazio libero su disco
<Sergio88>     Scheda grafica e schermo capace di una risoluzione di 800x600
<Sergio88> non fa riferimento a schede grafiche...
<krabador> Sergio88, i requisiti minimi riportati devono essere un po' ritoccati, con le ultime versioni del kernel le cose sono un po' cambiate
<krabador> i requisiti per la pura e semplice installazione possono essere anche un po' piu' bassi di quelli indicati, senza garantire pero' un sistema vivibile
<krabador> specie se si intende web contemporaneo, con flash etc.
<Sergio88> ok.... scarico lubuntu..a limite se ho tempo provo xubuntu (a quanto ho capito delle tre versioni kubuntu è la più pesante,giusto?) , se vedo  lentezza nell uso vado di lubuntu
<krabador> Sergio88, kubuntu , di queste di cui stiamo parlando, è quella piu' contemporanea
<krabador> Sergio88, puoi , scaricare sia lubuntu che xubuntu, fare il supporto di installazione, o usb o cd/dvd, sebbene per la generazione dellhardware di cui stai parlando usb è difficile che vada
<krabador> selezionare per entrambe "proba (x)(l)ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> caricherai in questo modo una sessione live
<krabador> che consente di provare il sistema
<Sergio88> e la live simula alla perfezione un installazione? non è leggermente più lenta?
<krabador> qui giudicherai tu
<krabador> Sergio88, il tempo di accesso al sistema, se supporto ottico , è piu' lento , quando dovrai caricare cose, lo avvertirai
<krabador> ma mentre usi cose caricate, le prestazioni sono allineate
<Sergio88> ok... allora proverò così
<Sergio88> se faccio in tempo lo faccio fra poco così vi tengo aggiornati, per quanto vi possa importare :P
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ufficiale italiano, puoi entrare qui quando vuoi , per le domande pertinenti
<nttgcc> sera a tutti, ho un computer dove non funziona la rete eth, e il wifi non vede reti, sto provando ad installare i driver della scheda broadcom scaricati da un 2° pc. ho provato a installare il file tar.gz da terminale con procedure trovate nei forum ma sto riscontrando problemi.
<krabador> nttgcc, quale ubuntu
<nttgcc> 13.04
<krabador> 13.04 è fuori dal supporto
<krabador> ti è già stato segnalato prima
<krabador> i repositories sono offline
<nttgcc> si lo so, ma al termine dell'installazione la 14.04 mi da errore e annulla tutto
<nttgcc> ho trovato i driver online ma non riesco a installarli
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> nttgcc, "mi da errore e annulla tutto" ---> spiegati
<nttgcc> installando la 14.04 a fianco a windows xp, completa l'intera installazione ma alla fine mi da un messaggio di errore, e riavviando l'unico SO riconosciuto è xp
<krabador> nttgcc, hai schermata di selezione os, al riavvio?
<nttgcc> con la 14.04 no, con la 13.04 si
<nttgcc> la 12.04 è supportata?
<krabador> nttgcc, o fai partire la sessione live di 14.04 , in modo da connetterti qui e segnalare l'errore in canale in tempo reale per risolverlo, o provi la 12.04
<krabador> ubuntu 12.04.5 è supportata fino ad aprile 2017
<krabador> nttgcc, tra l'altro se il pc ha la stessa età di windows xp, è il caso che tu provi la derivata lubuntu
<nttgcc> ho già provato  mettere la live della 14.04 e comunque non riesco a connetteermi in alcun modo, gli ultimi due giorno ho lottato con quella, poi ho deciso di cambiare, anche con la 12.04 non sono riuscito comunque a connettermi, proverò con lubuntu
<krabador> nttgcc, con cavo lan è molto difficile non riuscire a connettersi
<nttgcc> la porta lan  non funziona più.. l'unica mia possibilità è il wifi
<Carlin0> nttgcc, una scheda di rete ethernet costa 10 € ...
<Carlin0> 15 al max
<krabador> nttgcc, ok che è vecchio, ma mettiti in condizioni di usarlo il pc
<krabador> nttgcc, lspci -nn -d 14e4:    ---> manda questo da terminale, e posta la linea risultante
<nttgcc> ma perchè con il wifi non è proprio possibile? io gli altri pc li ho tutti collegati con il wifi
<nttgcc> non è questione di costo
<krabador> nttgcc, è possibilissimo, ma metterti a smanettare offline con una versione non supportata , non è sicuramente il modo miglire
<krabador> nttgcc, e che questione è?
<krabador> nttgcc, lspci -nn -d 14e4:    ---> manda questo da terminale, e posta la linea risultante
<nttgcc> ho già altri due pc, volevo giusto provare a recuperare anche questo.. mi sembra strano che l'unica possibilità sia avere il collegamento lan. chiedevo se fosse possibile risolvere installando i driver del wifi e finirla qua. ora lo faccio
<nttgcc> krabador http://i57.tinypic.com/2ic31xk.jpg
<krabador> nttgcc, lspci -nn -d 14e4:    ---> manda questo da terminale, e posta la linea risultante
<krabador> puoi notare che 14e4: ha : alla fine
<nttgcc> http://i61.tinypic.com/4ta4ue.jpg
<Carlin0> nttgcc, perchè usi il terminale da root ?
<nttgcc> pensavo servisse così. esco?
<krabador> nttgcc, allora, per quella scheda devi scaricare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> sia se installi 12.04 , sia se installi 14.04
<nttgcc> appena finisco di scaricare lubuntu 14.04 provo
<krabador> pacchetto che ha dipendenze, che, se devi installare offline, devono essere scaricate, ed installare
<krabador> *te
<nttgcc> si si lo immaginavo...
<nttgcc> le dipendenze sono queste? b43-fwcutter http://i61.tinypic.com/2nulks9.jpg
<Carlin0> nttgcc, metti inconto che le dipendenze potrebbero avere altre dipendenze a loro volta , per questo è comodo un cavo di rete
<nttgcc> si me ne rendo conto carlin0
<Guest91410> buona sera
<krabador> nttgcc, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<nttgcc> krabador grazie, da questa pagina è più chiaro rispetto a quella trovata da me prima
<paperoga> ciao a tutti! Per favore un aiuto per installare ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS su un notebook nuovo che ha due HD e Win8.1. Vorrei installare Ubuntu sul secondo HD in modo tale che sul primo HD ci sia solo il dual boot. In web non ho trovato molto sull'installazione su secondo disco, sebbene capisca bene anche l'inglese....
<paperoga> Dopodichè avrei anche bisogno di aiuto per installare un client IRC (è necessario o si puo' chattare via IRC tramite terminale? Ma questo di IRC è in seconda battutta, ovviamente. Prima devo installare Ubuntu
<Carlin0> paperoga, quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli altro e assegni la partizione manualmente
<krabador> paperoga, assicurandoti che il boot loader finisca nella partizione EFI
<krabador> del primo disco
<Carlin0> paperoga, un client su che sistema operativo ?
<paperoga> Carlin0 grazie! Però siccome non ricordo le schermate dell'installazione, ti chiedo: il nome delle partizioni (o almeno la lettera dei dischi) è lo stesso che attribuisce Win8.1?
<Carlin0> paperoga, come faccio io a sapere dei TUOI dischi
<paperoga> krabador grazie, prezioso consiglio che non avrei saputo, combinando un guaio sicuro....
<krabador> paperoga, le partizioni linux non le vede come le vede windows
<paperoga> client per IRC su Ubuntu. In questa chat non oso chiedere come configurare mIRC perchè non lo uso da più di 15 anni, ma forse qualcosa ricordo....
<Carlin0> paperoga, avvia la live e vieni qui
<krabador> paperoga, dai dettagli hai modo di contestualizzarle
<paperoga> Carlin0 per fav sai se nell'installaz di Ubuntu propone i dischi / partizioni con la stessa lettera di Win?
<Carlin0> paperoga, client per ubuntu hexchat
<Carlin0> paperoga, avvia la live e vieni qui ...
<Carlin0> che ti si aiuta passo passo
<paperoga> hexchat, perfetto! allora avvio la live e torno in qs chat da web, giusto?
<Carlin0> si
<paperoga> kabrador, annoto le partizioni di win e spero di riconoscerle, perchè di default ne ho 3 della stessa dimensione.
<paperoga> un'altra cosa: nell'installazione, avendo un noteb con 16Gb di RAM la partizione SWAP di Linux serve? o non serve? era l'ultima cosa, perchè dopo qs risposta vado e torno tramite live 14.04.2 (che sto scaricando a velocità pietosa....)
<krabador> paperoga, la swap, con tutta quella ram, serve solo per l'ibernazione
<paperoga> krabador GRAZIE! forse non l'avrei creata e mi sarei giocato l'ibernazione. La quale ibernazione, sull'ultimo 14-04 LTS rubatomi insieme al notebook, presentava problemi enormi e molto ben conosciuti dalla comunità. Ci sono stati passi avanti nell'ultimo semestre?
<krabador> paperoga, è tutto relativo al kernel , che da 14.04 è andato molto avanti
<paperoga> ...vabbè...lo chiedo dopo. Vado e torno via live. A dopo e grazie mille Carlin0 e krabador
<paperoga> krabador, scusami, la 14-04-2 rispetto alla 14-04 (entrambe LTS, io sono un codardo informatico!) fa la differenza?
<Carlin0> paperoga, è la medesima
<Carlin0> ma + aggiornata
<paperoga> (sto scaricando in qs momento a 35 Kb, una sofferenza.....)
<krabador> 14.04.2 è la seconda point release
<paperoga> quindi l'ibernazione è stata risolta?
<krabador> ovvero il secondo macroaggiornamento , comprendenti tutti gli aggiornamenti da aprile fino a febbraio
<krabador> ed hanno inserito il kernel presente in 14.10
<krabador> che è un 3.16
<krabador> rispetto al 3.13 di 14.04
<paperoga> ah ok. Quindi spero non fare i disastri che feci quanto tentai di ibernare il computer (quello rubato, spero che il ladro si ritrovi quel casino nel kernel....)
<krabador> paperoga, se sia stato risolto o no , a riguardo dell'ibernazione , va visto se in 3.16  è stato corretto il problema o aggiunto il suppporto
<paperoga> all'epoca avevo usato file in inglese su un ubuntu italiano, che credo abbiano creato uno tsunami...
<krabador> assolutamente nessun problema
<krabador> se non il dovere, se si vuole il sistema in italiano, di installare il corretto supporto lingue
<paperoga> qualcuno di voi usa l'ibernazione regolarmente e senza problemi? c/Ubuntu, ovviamente
<krabador> paperoga, moltissimi chipset non hanno problemi ad andare in ibernazione con ubuntu
<krabador> il problema si pone con chipset nuovi, e su come il produttori di notebook li adottano
<paperoga> no no krabador ! io l'avevo installato in italiano. I file in inglese li avevo forzati da qualche forum per tentare di ottenere la voce IBERNAZIONE nel menu. Non l'avessi mai fatto!  La voce IBERNAZIONE alla fine l'ho creata, ma avevo eseguito molti  comandi che non conosco , i quali mi hanno distrutto l'installazione
<krabador> per cui serve tempo che si implementino correttamente nel kernel, e/o che driver vari si aggiornino
<krabador> paperoga, e che thread di forum, e guide hai seguito?
<paperoga> ASUS N751JK-T7216H
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-17
<paperoga> krabador ho seguito almeno venti guide, e molti, ma molti forum. Finchè me ne sono pentito. D'altra parte per chi non ha Linux di mestiere, imparare tutti i comandi è impossibile. DEVE fidarsi....
<krabador> paperoga, piu' che altro in molti forum e risorse varie non ufficiali, con tutto il rispetto per chi le gestisce, dicono di tutto
<krabador> per questo è sconsigliabile fare salti nel buio
<krabador> seguendo la prima risorsa online che si trova su un determinato argomento
<paperoga> ESATTAMENTE quello che ho scoperto con esperienza personale. E un poca di salute pure, visto lo stress derivato dallo sconquasso nel kernel di Ubuntu
<krabador> a meno di non aver voglia di assumersi tutte le responsabilità
<krabador> ed essere pronto a rimediare, in caso di disastro
<paperoga> ecco, io responsabilità non me le posso prendere, vista la mia ignoranza di comandi unix, linux, ecc. e anche ignoranza di struttura di un S.O.
<paperoga> figurati se sono pronto a rimediare! nemmeno un poco....sono troppo ignorante sul tema. Mi sono buttato alla cieca. MAI PIU'
<krabador> paperoga, si impara anche in quel modo , sebbene non è proprio il modo piu' indolore
<paperoga> KKKK :- )))
<paperoga> adesso ci rido su, tanto il noteb me l'hanno rubato e quindi mi hanno ....asportato il problema
<paperoga> il fatto mio è che configuro tutto, troppo, personalizzo i dettagli, e così finisco per non voler mai reinstallare.
<paperoga> non so nemmeno salvare le configurazioni di tutti i programmi, del desktop, della dash, ecc.
<paperoga> mammamia! ...sono al 50% del download...che pena!! Telecom assassina. uTorrent con le stesse impostazioni stesse porte stesso tutto, due gg fa scaricava a 1.500 Kb, adesso a 40 Kb....
<paperoga> comunque ragazzi, ho fatto proseliti per Ubuntu: due nipoti, due installazioni. Uno viene da Win, l'altro da Mac. Un successone, direi....
<krabador> eheheh dipende da che ne pensano
<nortoboru> a mali estremi ...
<paperoga> per ora contenti e felici. Amano come me la libertà (e l'indipendenza dagli eredi di Bill Gates)
<paperoga> nortoboru "a mali estremi..." era diretto a me? perchè sono poco incline alle re-installazioni? :- )))
<paperoga> per vostra conoscenza, se vi interessa, l'ASUS indennizza solo € 45 se uno non accetta la licenza del Win preinstallato
<nortoboru> no cosi' per dire XD
<paperoga> nortoboru ti prego non infierire.... ;)
<paperoga> ma lo stesso Win se lo vuoi comprare, costa 4 volte tanto. Fra l'altro, avevo Win7 che mi piaceva di più, ma non avendo il  numero della licenza non credo di poterlo recuperare....
<paperoga> ovviamente l'adesivo era sotto il noteb come sempre, e io COME SEMPRE non me lo sono copiato/fotografato. Ho il S/N che non serve a nulla....
<paperoga> chi m'aiuta a soffiare sul download? la distr 14.04.2 sta facendo il pellegrinaggio in ginocchio, va a 30 Kb!!!
<nortoboru> in questi casi io vado a bere una birra :)
<nortoboru> 'notte ragazzi ...
<paperoga> notte!
<paperoga> per favore, finchè attendo la fine del DLoad, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè per torrent dovrei installare Lens se c'e' già Transmission di default? Avevo uTorrent perchè molti mesi fa non c'era un progr. di default x i torrent (che io sappia), o almeno io non l'avevo scoperto, se c'era
<Carlin0> transmission va benissimo
<paperoga> Carlin0 grazie :)
<paperoga> 38' al termine.....
<paperoga> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paperoga> ops
<paperoga> ops niente....mi è arrivata con estremo ritardo al risposta del bot...
<paperoga> x favore cosa si usa per non incollare un'immagine nella chat?
<paperoga> pastebin fa solo testo
<paperoga> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paperoga> sorry, già BOTtata la risposta
<paperoga> Per favore secondo voi va bene la mia idea di lasciare le partizioni come sono, e installare UBUNTU nel disco 1 (ovvero il secondo disco) nella metà che ora si chiama E:Data1? va bene una partizione grande 465,75 GB ( per ubuntu                ) ?
<paperoga> http://imgur.com/NdguRbX
<krabador> paperoga, purchè sia piu' grande di 20gb , va piu' che bene
<paperoga> krabador grazie :)
<krabador> paperoga, in presenza di molto spazio disponbile, è consigliabile fare una partizione root ,e partizione home, separate
<krabador> partizione root, dove finisce il sistema, di una 20ina di gb, partizione home, di quanto ti pare
<paperoga> krabador sai quanto spazio occupa la sola installazione completa di 14.04?
<paperoga> krabador intanto grazie della dritta. Se la partizione E: Data1 da 465,75 GB la divido in 400 GB x home e 66 x root? 66 GB sono troppi, calcolando vari aggiornamenti col tempo?
<bic1993> ragazzi come faccio per installare il pacchetto office da terminale?
<krabador> paperoga, non sono troppi
<krabador> ci starebbe comoda
<golia> salve
<golia> ho installato recentemente ubuntu 14.04.2
<golia> ho notato 2 problemi che ubuntu ancora non è riuscito a risolvere in tutti questi anni
<golia> 1-surriscalda troppo
<golia> 2-la durata della batteria e breve
<golia> aggiungo anche la 3 che la frecciatina del mouse scompare e ricompare
<paperoga> krabador grazie.
<paperoga> krabador e Carlin0 per l'installazione devo rimandare, adesso non posso. Spero di ritrovarvi domani o dopo su questi schermi... GRAZIE per i consigli le dritte e l'appoggio. A presto....'notte!
<krabador> paperoga, torna tranquillamente domani, ci sono altri che potranno aiutarti
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Ciao
<fonzy> buongiorno
<fonzy> a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<N3mo> jester-:  Ehy, ieri ti sei disconnesso. Volevo ringrazziarti per avermi fato sistemare quel programma, ora funziona :D
<jester-> N3mo: bene
<b00k3r> giorno
<kiffede> Ciao rgazzi, ho una domanda :) Io ho un surface pro con lubuntu, la mia domanda è: con la nuova versione di ubuntu (14.04.2 LTS)    si riesce ad utilizzare il  surface come se fosse un tablet? Cioè questa versione è stata ottimizzata anche per essere utilizzata su questi pc-tablet? grazie:)
<jester1-> kiffede: 14.04 non è nuova ma con qualsiasi versone puoi verificare usando una live
<kiffede> Si infatti sto giusto provando ora, era solo per sapere se qualcuno ci avesse già provato :)
<sergio88> ciao raga
<sergio88> ieri non ricordo con chi ho parlato per l installazione di xubuntu
<sergio88> praticamente con la live funziona tutto (ora sono in live)
<sergio88> ho installato xubuntu ma quando si avvia il montor mi da un messaggio di errore, praticamente non riesce ad arrivare alla risoluzione del s/o
<sergio88> è un 17" lcd
<akis24> sera
<N3mo> Ciao, come faccio ad avviare un applicazione da root senza passare dal terminale? vorrei farla avviare da root in automatico senza inserire la psw. Grazie
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<N3mo> Ciao, come faccio ad avviare un applicazione da root senza passare dal terminale? vorrei farla avviare da root in automatico senza inserire la psw. Grazie
<jester-> N3mo: perchè da root?
<N3mo> Ho installato il compilatore di Arduino, ma se lo lancio normalmente ( con doppio click) non mi fa vedere le porte seriali, devo lanciarlo da terminaler con sudo arduino per poter utilizzare le porte
<jester-> problema?
<checco> ciao raga,,,
<N3mo> Non mi da accesso alle porte seriali...
<jester-> a lanciarlo da subo
<checco> nn riesco a far funzionare wine in modo corretto,,,
<N3mo> è in grigio chiaro non clickabile , mentre se lo lancio d aterminale la voce è abilitata
<N3mo> Bhe, magari devo aprirne 3/4 o chiudere e riaprire alcune volte.... è una rottura
<N3mo> Pensavo si potessero assegnare i privileggi root ad un applicazione
<jester-> anche se metti gksudo nel comando icona la pass la devi sempre dare
<jester-> come lo hai installato
<checco> nn riesco a far funzionare wine,,, aiutoooo
<N3mo> http://playground.arduino.cc/Linux/Ubuntu
<N3mo> Il primo comando che incontri scendendo :D
<jester-> N3mo: è combinato per essere usato da root quindi la pass devi darla a meno che fai sudo su
<jester-> e sei root e non dai la pass in seguito
<N3mo> Capito
<N3mo> Però che scocciatura :(
<N3mo> Grazie lo stesso
<jester-> N3mo: prova la versione winzoz che forse non chiede pass
<N3mo> Si, su win funziona normalmente basta lanciarlo... solo che volevo installarmeno anche sul portatile :D Vabbè fa niente
<Turjddu> Salve , sono stufo di usare il sistema microsoft e consigliato da mio figlio vorrei passare ad ubuntu , c'è un modo semplice per istallare  il sistema o è consigliabile chiedere ad un tecnico ?
<jester-> !installazione | Turjddu
<ubot-it> Turjddu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Turjddu: è sempre consigliabile installare accanto a winzoz e non segarlo
<Turjddu> Grazie
<sergio88> raga chi mi aiuta? :(
<jester-> a fare il caffè?
<jester-> !qualcuno | sergio88
<ubot-it> sergio88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sergio88> non so fare nemmeno quello :(
<sergio88> allora, ho un pc xp2600 con 1,5 gb di ram, scheda video sis integrata
<jester-> il problema è la sis
<sergio88> ho provato a installare xubuntu, la live funziona, l installazione va a buon fine ma quando parte il sistema il monitor mi da un messaggio di errore, tipo fuori range, provo con lubuntu , che mi hanno consigliato per pc più datati e con poca memoria grafica, ma il risultato non cambia
<sergio88> il monitor è un lcd
<sergio88> dici che non ha i driver per quella?
<jester-> non ci sono driver open e quello nel kernel dipende dal tipo di sis ma usualmente va  a cacchio
<jester-> sergio88: al menu grub tasto e   e vai in edit, dopo quiet splash metti: nomodeset
<jester-> F10 per partire
<sergio88> f10 prima che avvia il s/o? scusa ma sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<jester-> sergio88: al menu grub tasto e   e vai in edit, dopo quiet splash metti: nomodeset
<jester-> al menu di avvio pigi il tasto e
<sergio88> ah ok..dopo provo che adesso sono in ufficio. ma con questo comando cosa vado a modificare?
<sergio88> ma può essere che il menù grub non lo vedo proprio?
<jester-> sergio88: se non vedi il menu pigi ripetutamente il tasto maiusc mentre parte
<sergio88> ok grazie, se stasera ti trovo qua ti faccio sapere
<sergio88> ;)
<gigirock> ma c'e' un avanzamento ?
<gigirock> disco pieno non posso avanzare
<krabador> gigirock:  metti la roba in frigo allora
<rogota> salve, non riesco ad installare teamviewer
<rogota> potreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> !chat | rogota
<ubot-it> rogota: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rogota> grazie
<FreeWolF> ciao
<Sergio88> eccomi qua
<Sergio88> jester
<Sergio88> il grub menu non mi compare, premo il tasto maiuscolo, appare "grub loading" ma poi va subito in "fuori range"
<rogota> se volessi mettere l'icona di un programma installato sulla scrivania?
<krabador> Sergio88, spegni la macchina, riaccendila, ed immediatamente mettiti a premere shift ossessionatamente
<ubi> ciao ragazzi
<ubi> avevo bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> ubi, chiedi
<ubi> volevo installare ubuntu ma mi è venuto un dubbio sul fatto di dividere l'hard disk
<krabador> ubi, se non hai uefi, e scegli "installa a fianco" fa tutto da solo
<ubi> perche sulla pagina ufficiale ubuntu dice di controllare lo spazio di riduzione disponibile in MB.
<ubi> e a me mi da 0 ?
<rogota> se volessi mettere l'icona di un programma installato sulla scrivania?
<ubi> uefi non so cosa sia, scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> ubi, controlla se il disco abbia spazio libero , ed a quel punto , decidi quanto spazio far dedicare al sistema
<akis24> sera
<Sergio88> niente krabador....premo premo e ripremo infinitivamente, appare grub loading (continuo a premere) ma poi va in fuori range.
<krabador> ubi, se pc recente, con win8 è facile che sia uefi
<ubi> no, e win 7
<ubi> il disco ha spazio perche l'ho formattato oggi
<krabador> Sergio88, carica il supporto di installazione in sessione live, con "prova xubuntu senza installare" ,e  segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | Sergio88
<ubot-it> Sergio88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubi> ancora qui
<krabador> ubi, da dove controlli lo spazio disponibile?
<acaciaavenue> ciao c'è un programma tipo powerpoint per lubuntu?
<krabador> libreoffice
<ubi> Avviare Gestione computer da Pannello di controllo → Sistema e sicurezza → Strumenti di amministrazione → Gestione computer.
<ubi> Nella colonna di sinistra fare clic su Gestione disco.
<ubi> Fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sulla partizione di sistema di Windows e selezionare la voce Riduci volume.
<ubi> Prendere nota del valore indicato nella casella Spazio di riduzione disponibile in MB.
<ubi> questo era nella pagina ubunto
<krabador> <ubi> il disco ha spazio perche l'ho formattato oggi ---> come?
<krabador> acaciaavenue, libreoffice impress
<ubi> ho installato un altro windows 7
<ubi> e quello vecchio l'ho cancellato
<ubi> in realtà, non l'ho proprio formattato nel vero senso della parola, perche ho installato un'altra versione di windows 7
<krabador> ubi, fa una pendrive o un dvd di installazione di ubuntu, deframmenta anche se appena installato, windows, carica il supporto di installazione con "prova ubuntu senza installare". e potrai con gparted , controllare lo stato del disco, inoltre da tale sessione puoi connetterti qui e segnalare
<krabador> ubi, allora hai accumulato spazio
<ubi> e la versione vecchia è stata spostata su una cartella "Windows.old" che ho cancellato
<krabador> "in realtà, non l'ho proprio formattato" != "<ubi> il disco ha spazio perche l'ho formattato oggi"
<ubi> quindi sul mio disco io ho lo spazio
<ubi> e l'ho gia anche defragmentata
<krabador> ubi, allora hai un passaggio in meno da fare.
<ubi> però forse andava formattata, pero io il disco cè l'ho libero quindi penso sia uguale
<ubi> il disco con ubuntu cè l'ho, quindi lo metto e provo a fare prova senza installare?
<krabador> vai
<ubi> ciao
<ubi> sono su ubuntu
<ubi> ora cosa dovrei fare_
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> scrivi sudo gparted
<krabador> caricherà il gestore delle partizioni
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp in modo da fare una schermata
<krabador> !image | ubi
<ubot-it> ubi: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubi> dove lo trovo il terminale
<krabador> vai sul sito imgur
<krabador> fa l'upload e la copi qui
<ubi> scusa ma non sono un utente ubuntu
<krabador> clicca l'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> scrivi terminal
<krabador> ti apparirà
<krabador> ci clicchi
<ubi> ecco l-immagine
<ubi> http://imgur.com/H5GkJZl
<krabador> ubi, clicca su /dev/sda2 , tasto destro , "informations" e fa un 'altra schermata
<ubi> http://imgur.com/2eNbeti
<krabador> ubi, ok , chiudi gparted, e, sempre da terminale, manda sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ubi> poi?
<ubi> ice che e ultima versione
<ubi> scusami, devo andare a mangiare, ci sarai dopo?
<krabador> ubi, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<krabador> riavvia
<ubi> dopo quello riavvio il computer?
<krabador> si
<ubi> poi entro sempre su ubuntu
<krabador> ubi, si
<ubi> eccomi di nuovo
<ubi> che faccio ora?
<ubi> krabador
<ubi> vado a mangiare, torno dopo
<mariobrega> se hai dato quel comando e riavviato credo serva ricontrollare con gparted...
<krabador> eccomi
<krabador> ubi, allora, riapri il terminale, sudo gparted
<Kinxif> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con ubuntu (14.04 LTS) nel senso che non funziona la webcam. Né per skype, ne con Cheese.
<Kinxif> Da terminale però le webcam sono rilevate. Entrambre (ho un Acer iconia tab W501 che ha due webcam.)
<Kinxif> Cosa posso fare?
<ubi> krabador, gia fatto ed e sempre uguale
<krabador> ubi, avvia windows
<krabador> ubi, apri il prompt dei comandi con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> ubi, digita fsutil dirty query c:
<krabador> riavvia
<ubi> su windows?
<ubi> poi dopo che ho riavviato, entro in windows o ubuntu
<ubi> ok, lo faccio ora
<ubi> krabador, ho fatto quello che hai detto nel prompt e dice "c is NOT dirty"
<ubi> devo riavviare ora?
<krabador> ubi, hai aperto il prompt con diritti di amministrazione?
<ubi> si
<krabador> ubi, fsutil dirty set c:
<krabador> e poi riavvia
<ubi> ho fatto Run as Administrator
<ubi> eccomi
<krabador> ubi, ha fatto il check del disco all'avvio ?
<ubi> si ma l'ho tralasciato perche me l'ha fatto prima
<ubi> dovevo farlo?
<krabador> ubi, il comando era finalizzato a fartelo fare
<ubi> ho capito, pero l'avevo fatto proprio 5 min fa
<ubi> allora lo rifaccio^
<krabador> ubi, riapri sempre il prompt da amministratore
<ubi> ok
<krabador> fsutilfsutil dirty set c:
<krabador> fsutil dirty set c:
<ubi> ora riavvio e faccio check?
<krabador> si
<ubi> ok
<ubi> krabador , eccomi
<krabador> ubi, hai ricaricato ubuntu live?
<ubi> no, ora sono su windows
<krabador> ubi, ok, allora , scusami, ricarica adesso la live di ubuntu
<ubi> ok, aspetta
<ubi> krabador
<krabador> ubi, bene, riapri gparted
<ubi> scrivi su terminal gparted?
<krabador> si
<krabador> sudo gparted
<ubi> ora ce un cambiamento
<ubi> vuoi la pic?
<krabador> si
<ubi> http://imgur.com/lpsDWBZ
<krabador> ubi, perfetto, adesso puoi fare tutto quello che ti pare
<ubi> io vorrei installare ubuntu
<krabador> installare direttamente , e far fare all'installer, o ridimensionare da qui, creare una partizione ed indicarle all'installer dopo
<ubi> non lo so
<ubi> come meglio?
<ubi> se apro la installazione, mi chiede quanto spazio dargli no?
<krabador> ubi, si
<ubi> e quanto gli dovrei dare? ora non so nemmeno bene il mondo ubuntu pero di sicuro io lo usero solo per cose leggere
<ubi> 100G va bene?
<krabador> ubi, alla grande
<ubi> meno potrei dargli?
<krabador> ubi, se lo vuoi tenere, sarebbe consigliato fare una root ed una home separate
<ubi> non lo so cosa vuol dire questo
<krabador> nella home finiscono tutte le configurazioni ed i dati utente
<krabador> la root , è la partizione di sistema
<ubi> e come gli faccio
<ubi> quindi lo spazio che gli do andra diviso qui su ubuntu?
<krabador> ubi, no, finirebbe tutto insieme
<krabador> se fai 2 partzioni separate, allora 20 pe la root, e quello che ti pare per la home
<ubi> no, nel senso, qui su ubuntu quei 100G li divido in partizioni?
<krabador> dammi un attimo, sono al telefono
<ubi> ok
<ubi> grazie per l'aiuto krabador
<ubi> vado a dormire
<ubi> domani mi informa meglio sulla parte dell installazione ubuntu
<ubi> grazie di nuovo
<ubi> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-18
<ivo123> buongiorno a tutti
<ivo123> ho un picolo intoppo
<ivo123> dove vanno foto trasferite del bluetooth sul pc ?
<ivo123> dove salva foto trasferite con bluetooth?
<nortoboru> Buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ivo123> ciao non riesco a visualizare file trasferiti con bluetooth
<ivo123> mi potete aiutare ?
<jester-> ivo123: cioè?
<ivo123> alora ho abinato iMac con mio portatile sotto ubuntu 14.04 ho trasferito foto del mac mi diceva file ricevuti ma non li trovo
<jester1-> ivo123: suo upatedb
<jester1-> ivo123: poi locate unfietrasferito
<jester1-> sudo updatdb
<jester1-> ivo123: lo strano è bluetooth ios che va daccordo con quello linux
<jester1-> cioè osx
<ivo123> ci ho messo 40 min stamatina per metterli dacordo
<ivo123> erano come due suocere
<ivo123> sudo: updatdb: command not found
<jester-> di solito non va una sega
<ivo123> sono riuscito ma mi manca da vedere file
<ivo123> sono dalla stesa famiglia tutti due
<jester-> cerca con locate nomefile a vedere se si è cacciato da qualche parte o se ha fatto solo  finta
<ivo123> ok
<jester-> ma prima dai sudo updatedb per aggiornare il db di locate
<ivo123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10620042/
<ivo123> non so
<jester1-> ivo123: lol invece di scrivere ivo scrivi locate sticassi
<ivo123> alora abinato portatile con mac trasferisco foto tranqui ma indietro e dura da vederli
<jester1-> ivo123: nomefile = un nome di un file scaricato col blututto
<jester1-> locate nomedi unafoto
<jester1-> ivo123: hai trrasfetito da mac a lunx è viceversa
<jester1-> linux
<ivo123> no da linux sul mac non ho problemi
<jester-> cerca il file con locate
<ivo123> dal mac all linux non riesco a vederli
<ivo123> oki
<ivo123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10620088/
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> ivo123: sta in /home/ivo/Pubblici/IMG_1794.JPG
<ivo123> no
<jester-> cartella PUbblici nella tua home
<ivo123> gia la ho dentro nel pc
<ivo123> ma me interesa quella trasferita con bluetooth
<ivo123> ok provo
<jester-> ivo123:  ivo e minchia
<jester-> metti il nomefile di quella
<ivo123> erano davanti all mio naso
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> dove stavano
<ExPBoy> :)
<ivo123> &°#### ca.....
<ivo123> cartella publicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivo123> bene
<ivo123> domanda 2
<jester-> nelle impostazioni blututto ci dovrebbe essere il path dove le salva
<ivo123> ho dovuto instalare Blueman applet per partire con missile verso marte stamatina
<ivo123> adesso e ok e un missile
<jester-> quindi?
<ivo123> scusa il disturbo
<ivo123> tutto ok
<jester-> e de che
<ivo123> hahah
<ivo123> buona giornata a tutti ciao
<ExPBoy> ?
<ciron> buon pomeriggio
<ciron> ho cambiato admin di sistema da interfaccia grafica, ma quando vado a fare operazioni da terminale, non accetta nessuna pass per eseguire operazioni  che la richiedono, mi dà errore
<ciron> quindi non riesco a proseguire le operazioni necessarie
<ciron> provo ad accedere da amin
<ciron> a dopo
<b00k3r> giorno
<ciron> rieccomi, alla fine sono riuscito ad installare il file cups common per la stampante canon mf4450, ma non parte la stampa di prova
<ciron> Canon Printer Driver Common Modules Ver.2.90
<ExPBoy> !canon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'canon'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ciron> è una multifunzione
<ciron> nonostante abbia installato il driver disponibile dalla casa madre, nn lo trovo quando devo farglielo riconoscere
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonLbp2900
<ExPBoy> tipo questa?
<ciron> http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/laser/laserbase_mf_series/i-sensys_mf4450.aspx
<ciron> qusto pc non è 32 bit ma 64
<ExPBoy> si ma la questione è che devi trovare i driver per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> sul sito ci sono
<ciron> sono installati ma al momento del riconoscimento ad interfaccia grafica, non trovo il driver
<ExPBoy> ciron, non so dirti magari aspetta qualcuno che usa questo tipo di stampante o che ne sa più di me
<ciron> capito
<ciron> cambiando discorso, avendo cambiato amministratore, quando installo qualcosa dal terminale, quale pass devo usare, quella del vecchio admin  o quella del nuovo'
<ciron> ?
<ExPBoy> cioè hai cambiato password?
<ExPBoy> la pass è una
<ciron> ho cambiato admin di sistema
<ExPBoy> cioè prima era pippo e ora è pluto?
<ciron> anche su terminale?
<ExPBoy> rispondimi
<ciron> si
<ExPBoy> e perchè hai voluto fare questo?
<ciron> per evitare installazioni sbagliate da chi gestisce quell'account
<ExPBoy> scusa ma usi ubuntu?
<ciron> siiii ubuntu14.10
<ExPBoy> allora basta che non dai la pass di root e non installa un cavolo
<ExPBoy> a che serve cambiare il nome dell'utente?
<ExPBoy> (forse ho capito male bho)
<Lorenzo> Ciao raga ho Lubuntu che scalda troppo...
<ExPBoy> non è colpa di lubuntu :)
<Lorenzo> Nono fidati, con Windows la ventola non attaccava/staccava così di frequente
<ExPBoy> Lorenzo,  secondo me devi far pulizia
<ExPBoy> poi fidati ...
<Lorenzo> Il PC è un oracolo, zero polvere e il dissipatore è liberissimo di incanalare l'aria verso la CPU
<ExPBoy> ok
<Lorenzo> Sia di espellerla fuori
<Lorenzo> Riconosco totalmente l'incredibile leggerezza di LXDE ma non capisco questo scaldarsi così rapidamente visto che navigo e basta
<ciron> va be a dopo, buon appetito a tutti
<Lorenzo> Ho letto di impostazioni sui sensori da terminale... Possibile?
<Carlin0> !info lm-sensors | Lorenzo
<ubot-it> Lorenzo: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 81 kB, installed size 406 kB
<Carlin0> Lorenzo, non si tratta di impostazioni , ma di lettura delle temperature
<Lorenzo> Eh sì... comunque anche volendo accedere a questo lm-sensors da terminale mi dice "command not found"
<Carlin0> Lorenzo, magari prima devi installarlo ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ma in ogni caso non penso risolvi il problema
<ExPBoy> Lorenzo, che processore hai?
<Lorenzo> Intel centrino duo (dual core 1,66)
<ExPBoy> ram?
<Lorenzo> 2gb
<Lorenzo> Secondo me è un bug, perchè su un altro notebook non fa sto effetto fornellino
<ExPBoy> un bug di cosa?
<Carlin0> Lorenzo, io indagherei con il comando 'top' per vedere quali processi impegnano così tante risorse
<ExPBoy> Lorenzo, hai appena detto che su un altro note non fa così, quindi non è colpa del so
<Carlin0> l'altro pc ha le stesse risorse ?
<Lorenzo> Il processore è poco sfruttato, io ipotizzavo un bug riguardo alla scheda video visto che è montata sotto lo stesso dissipatore
<ExPBoy> ?
<Lorenzo> Roba di driver mal ottimizzati tipo
<Carlin0> che scheda è Lorenzo ?
<Lorenzo> ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<Carlin0> non conosco ...
<Lorenzo> Comunque ho anche un fastidio per quanto riguarda il WIFI
<Lorenzo> Molto meno segnale rilevato rispetto a Windows
<ExPBoy> Lorenzo, usa windows
<Carlin0> ma navighi ?
<Lorenzo> Sì ovvio
<Carlin0> fastidio ovviato
<Lorenzo> Ma scusa, perchè mi deve rilevare 2 tacche se sono piazzato davanti al router?
<Lorenzo> ExP non sei di molto aiuto, ma grazie lo stesso
<sta_> ps: se sei in cina, windows 10 gratis.
<ExPBoy> faccio quello che posso ... ma se ogni 2 x 3 mi dici che con winsows non hai problemi non so che dirti
<sta_> http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/18/8241023/windows-10-free-for-software-pirates
<Lorenzo> E' per fare un paragone, cristo
<Carlin0> <Lorenzo> Ma scusa, perchè mi deve rilevare 2 tacche se sono piazzato davanti al router? → <Lorenzo> Roba di driver mal ottimizzati tipo
<Lorenzo> Windows mi rompe fra virus, deframmentazioni e altro... è per questo che ritenevo Linux migliore
<Lorenzo> Ma mi sa che tocca sacrificarsi da una parte per godere di queste sue peculiarità dall'altra
<Carlin0> Lorenzo, prova a passare + tardi magari trovi qualcuno + esperto che riesce veramente ad aiutarti
<Carlin0> di certo non avrai la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca cmq
<Lorenzo> Sì Carlin0, pregi e difetti ci sono
<anpug> salve a tutti conviene fare upgrade a 15.04
<cybernova> anpug, la 15.04 non è ancora uscita ufficialmente è ancora in fase beta
<anpug> io uso ancora 12.04 pero ho solo 2 giga di ram
<cybernova> anpug, il consumo di ram tra le versioni non cambia in maniera significativa
<anpug> ogni volta che faccio un operazione mi si impalla il sistema piu o meno come su windows xp
<anpug> ora passero forse a xubuntu
<cybernova> anpug, sicuramente xubuntu è più leggera rispetto ad ubuntu
<anpug> lubuntu a pochi app
<cybernova> anpug, tutte le versioni di ubuntu hanno le stesse applicazioni, se non sono installate di default basta installarle dal software center
<MZ2015> Ciao, nella documentzazione ufficiale di ubuntu leggo che per implenetare mass + openstack + juju sono necessari 7 server con 2 dischi  di cui almeno 2 con 2 schede di rete , ma non ne viene spiegato il motivo
<MZ2015> E' possibile implementare un sistema maas + openstack + juju con 3 nodi cluster utilizzando in tutto 4 server ???
<MZ2015> 1 server per maas-region , maas-cluster ,openstack e juju
<MZ2015> 3 server come nodi del cluster
<widecurio64> sapete come si installano gli .rpm su kubuntu 14.10?
<krabador> non si installano
<krabador> ubuntu è deb based.
<widecurio64> ok
<widecurio64> e quindi come installo l'ultima versione di flash?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> che in kubuntu è konsole
<widecurio64> fatto, mi dice che ha finito!
<widecurio64> però se provo a caricare scratch sul sito non va!
<krabador> widecurio64, chiudi e riavvia il browser
<widecurio64> fatto!
<widecurio64> ma non va!
<widecurio64> (uso chromium)
<krabador> dillo prima allora
<widecurio64> quindi?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> flashplugin-installer non va con chromium
<krabador> ma con firefox
<widecurio64> mi dice: impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> widecurio64, sicuro che quello che stai cercando di far partire funzioni con flash?
<krabador> widecurio64, che kubuntu?
<widecurio64> 14:10
<krabador> widecurio64, software-properties-kde , da terminale
<krabador> aprirà una finestra
<krabador> abilita tutti i repositories
<krabador> universe , multiverse
<krabador> chiudi poi correttamente , e manda sudo apt-get update da terminale
<widecurio64> ok lo sta installando
<MZ2015> qualche esperto maas openstack juju ?
<widecurio64> bene, funziona grazie!
<krabador> MZ2015, http://docs.openstack.org/juno/install-guide/install/apt/content/
<bizio> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con una stampante, il sistema me la riconosce ma mi dice che è inattiva. File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstospl" not available: No such file or directory". Cosa posso fare?
<akis24> sera
<ricc> buonasera, volevo chiedere una piccola info: ha senso installare la versione a 64 bit di ubuntu su una cpu a 32 bit?
<akis24> ricc:  non è neanche possibile
<cybernova> ricc, non puoi farlo, la cpu a 32 bit supporta solo la versione a 32 bit
<ricc> ah ok, grazie :)
<widecurio64> salve a tutti!
<widecurio64> dovrei installare adobe AIR su kubuntu 14:10!
<akis24> widecurio64: mi sa' che non è possibile
<widecurio64> ...
<widecurio64> che mi risulti si potrebbe fare
<akis24> widecurio64: sorry avevo letto altro
<sirio_880> salve, io ho installato la versione ubuntu 14.10 64 bit da cd.. facendolo partire dal boot ovviamente..al termine dell'installazione, mi chiede di riavviare il pc.. io eseguo il riavvio, ma in realtà non si riavvia.. al momento dello spegnimento non si spegne effettivamente.. si blocca poco prima e rimane a schermo nero... come mai?
<akis24> widecurio64: dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=534324
<akis24> sirio_880: hai uefi ?
<akis24> sirio_880: di che pc si parla caratteristiche ?
<akis24> widecurio64:  qui forse è meglio  http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<sirio_880> il mio pc è un Notebook HP Pavilion g6-1334sl
<akis24> sirio_880: hai windows 8 installato ?
<sirio_880> si akis.. ho windows 8.1 installato.. ma lo stesso problema me lo dava quando avevo win7
<akis24> sirio_880: dovevi seguire la procedura di installazione uefi
<akis24> !uefi | sirio_880
<ubot-it> sirio_880: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sirio_880> okok provo a seguire questa guida.. grazie mille
<akis24> sirio_880:  che versione installi ?
<sirio_880> la 14.10
<sirio_880> 64 bit
<akis24> perfetto si
<sirio_880> la lts in cosa si differenzia?
<akis24> sirio_880:  le versioni lts hanno un supporto di 5 anni
<akis24> le altre ormai circa nove mesi
<sirio_880> quindi dovendomi consigliare una delle due quale dici?
<akis24> sirio_880: se devi lavorarci ecc la lts ovvio
<sirio_880> eh si immaginavo.. cmq non ci lavoro.. è solo per passa tempo ;)
<akis24> sirio_880: allora usa la 14.10 che hai
<sirio_880> perfetto.. grazie ancora :D
<akis24> di nulla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non riesco ad installare un giochetto che ho scaricato, qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho fatto sudo ecc ecc ma non me lo installa boh
<cybernova> !chat | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> alexxxxxxxxxx: e il giochetto dove lo hai preso ?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> su internet, non c'era nel software center...
<akis24> alexxxxxxxxxx: non si da' supporto a programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali qui  se vuoi passa in chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ok passo di là allora
<anontor> salve a tutti
<anontor> ho problemi con ubuntu 14.04 su intel i5 toshiba 4 giga di ram
<cybernova> anontor, che problemi?
<anontor> mi da troppi errori di sistema a cosa e dovuto secondo voi
<cybernova> anontor, spiegati meglio, sii più prolisso
<anontor> cybernova intendo che ogni volta che chiudo un app mi si impalla e devo riavviare il sistema e mi da errori di sistema
<anontor> e poi cybernova la ram e appena accesa di 1 giga di ram occupata e uso ubuntu 32 bit
<cybernova> anontor, qualsiasi applicazione? e all'avvio ti dice che qualche applicazione ha smesso di funzionare?
<anontor> cybernova ogni app che apro consuma molta ram e il sistema va in crash come su windows piu o meno e devo riavviare per tornare normale
<cybernova> anontor, hai fatto qualcosa di strano con quel sistema?
<anontor> no installato ed usato neanche aggiornamenti fatti per non rischiare
<cybernova> anontor, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cybernova> !paste | anontor
<ubot-it> anontor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eddy> Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<Eddy> Ho un problema con ubuntu ...
<marcodivilla2> qualcuno sa dirmi como posso installare skype su ubuntu 14 04 LTS?
<scorpione> ciao a tutti, sapete come fare a selezionare tutti gli amici su mozilla di lubuntu?
<scorpione> "amici di facebook"
<cristian_c> scorpione, a cosa ti riferisci?
<scorpione> selezionare tutti gli amci di facebook per invitare ad eventi, senza selezionarli tutti, su xp ci riesco con chrome ma su mozilla non trovo più estensioni funzionanti! :)
<cristian_c> scorpione, stai parlando di firefox?
<scorpione> sì
<cristian_c> scorpione, di quali estensioni parli?
<maccalampo> Buonasera a tutti c'è qualcuno che è appassionato di radioascolto e usa Ubuntu?
<scorpione> facebook invite all o friend inviter, non funzionano più
<cristian_c> maccalampo, se hai una domanda tecnica relativa al supporto ubuntu, esponila pure
<cristian_c> scorpione, queste estensioni non esistono
<maccalampo> grazie, cercavo qualcuno che sia riuscito a far digerire a ubuntu le chiavette DVB-T usate come ricevitore a larga banda ovvero RTL-SDR.... per farvi capire meglio cercate sul web SDR#
<maccalampo> ci sono alcune distribuzioni appositamente realizzate per lo scopo ma volevo usare ubuntu
<cybernova> maccalampo, qual'è il problema?
<scorpione> come non esistono? e se uno vuole invitare tutti gli amici e ne ha centinaia deve stare mezz'ora? fino a un paio di mesi fa c'erano e funzionavano non capisco :)
<cristian_c> scorpione, se digiti i nomi che hai detto sul sito degli addon di firefox, non esce
<cristian_c> *non escono
<scorpione> a me è riuscito quello vecchio ma non funziona più come dicono i commenti, è out of date
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | scorpione
<ubot-it> scorpione: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> scorpione, siccome non si trovano neanche queste estensioni e stiamo parlando di roba non supportata
<cristian_c> meglio che domandi agli sviluppatori
<cristian_c> che è roba di terze parti
<maccalampo> cybernova, il problema è che non esistono molti radioamatori che si cimentano nell'utilizzo di queste benedette chiavette usb a basso costo con linux, e quei pochi usano distribuzioni dove il difficile è già fatto. cmq affronteremo il problema un altra volta, adesso mi è arrivata gente, devo proprio staccare. Grazie dell'interessamento cercati SDR# sul web e capisci di cosa parlo
<Alex1983> Salve sono nuovo e avrei bisogno di un paio di informazioni
<cristian_c> !ciao | Alex1983
<ubot-it> Alex1983: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alex1983> a chi posso chiedere per un supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Alex1983
<ubot-it> Alex1983: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex1983> spiego brevemente quello che mi è successo
<Alex1983> volevo installare ubuntu 14.10
<Alex1983> l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale sia in iso che non
<cristian_c> 'che non'?
<Alex1983> ho fatto la prova dell'impronta e per 3 volte mi da che MD5 check sums are different
<Alex1983> quindi non so che fare per installare ubuntu
<Alex1983> qualche consiglio per dove indirizzarmi...
<cristian_c> Alex1983, con quale l'hai confrontato?
<Alex1983> premetto che adesso ho windows 7 ultimate
<cristian_c> Alex1983, nome del file scaricato e nome del file con cui hai confrontato
<Alex1983> aspetta.... che guardo.
<Alex1983> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64
<Alex1983> questo è il file che ho scaricato
<cristian_c> ok
<Alex1983> winMd5Sum
<cristian_c> posta l'impronta che ottieni
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Alex1983> e questo è il programma con cui ho comparato
<Alex1983> 08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803
<Alex1983> questa è l'impronta
<Alex1983> se va bene provo a montare l'iso su dvd
<cristian_c>  08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803 ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> Alex1983, a me sembra la stessa
<cristian_c> sul wiki risulta la stessa come hai visto
<Alex1983> quindi non so....
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Alex1983, sicuro di aver confrontato quella giusta?
<Alex1983> provo a fare il dvd
<cristian_c> Alex1983, perché dici che sono differenti?
<Alex1983> io ho montato l'immagine con il programma
<cristian_c> Alex1983, non va bene così
<Alex1983> e mi dice quello che ho scritto su....
<cristian_c> Alex1983,  ma hai visto cos'ho postato?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c>  08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803 ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> questa è l'impronta ufficiale
<Alex1983> quindi dovrebbe andare bene
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> !iso | Alex1983
<ubot-it> Alex1983: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> leggi questa per masterizzare il file .iso su dvd
<cristian_c> Alex1983, una volta fatto ciò, imposta il boot da dvd, e prova ubuntu in live invece che installarlo
<cristian_c> se tutto funza bene ed è riconosciuto, allora installi su hard disk
<Alex1983> ci sto riprovando....
<Alex1983> posso fare una domanda da ignorante
<cristian_c> !posso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<Alex1983> e possibile formattare il pc dal boot con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alex1983, puoi partizionare, ma quando avvii l'installer comunque dovrebbe uscire l'opzione per installare accanto a winz o brasarlo e usare tutto il disco
<cristian_c> Alex1983, per tutto il resto c'è il wiki di ubuntu
<Alex1983> penso di aver capito....
<Alex1983> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Alex1983> come faccio a provare ubuntu in live???
<MZ2015> una volt a installato MAAS devo procedere con l'installazione e l'interfacciamento di openstack e successivamente JUJU o ppure openstack dipende da JUJU ?
<Alex1983> per installare accanto a winz o brasarlo e usare tutto il disco cosa vuol dire
<cristian_c> Alex1983, no privato
<cristian_c> Alex1983, che esiste il dual boo
<cristian_c> *boot
<Alex1983> ah
<cristian_c> Alex1983, una volta bootato da dvd , quando appare la scelta tra Prova e Installa, scegli Prova
<danieluntu> ciao a tutti, avrei un problemino con una live di ubuntu mate andata in stan by. pc mezzo impallato, vorrei vedere se ha terminato il comando "dd..." come fo ??
<danieluntu> grazie
<Carlin0> danieluntu, una live ubuntu mate ? presa dove ?
<danieluntu> ciao CarlinO grazie dell'attenzione, dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu italia
<danieluntu> vorrei solo capire se dd ha terminato e in caso spegnere brutalmente dato che riesco a malapena a scrivere qualcosa nella casella nick e pw e non so nenahc ecosa dovrei mettere
<Carlin0> danieluntu, non sapevo che esistesse lol
<danieluntu> che tu sappia quanto ci ptrebbe volere con un hdd da 120 gb ?
<Carlin0> danieluntu, eppure non la vedo tra le derivate ufficiali http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<danieluntu> la spia dell'hdd sul pc non lampeggia
<danieluntu> http://www.lffl.org/2014/08/ubuntu-mate-diventa-derivata-ufficiale.html no secondo me ha finito, è da almeno 1 ora che ho lanciato il comando
<danieluntu> che dici ? vado brutale lol
<Carlin0> danieluntu, le derivate ufficiali che che ne dicano i vari blog sono queste
<Carlin0> !derivate | danieluntu
<ubot-it> danieluntu: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<red_red_> salve. sono nuovo . volevo sapere che differenza c'è tra la versione lts e quella " lts - versione comunità . grazie
<danieluntu> dici che è un problema di derivata ufficiale ?
<Carlin0> danieluntu, il problema a parte tutto è che qui danno supporto 'solo' a quelle
<red_red_> chi può aiutarmi ? grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | danieluntu
<ubot-it> danieluntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danieluntu> ok grazie, pensavo fosse inclusa in quelle ufficiali, avete per caso idea allora di quanto ci metta il comando dd a piallare un disco da 120 gb per favore ?
<Carlin0> vieni in chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-19
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<domenico> Salve a tutti ho problemi con scheda wireless portatile presario c700 qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore?
<jester-> domenico: tipo scheda montata?
<ExPBoy> domenico,  apri un terminale e digita modprobe ath_pci
<ExPBoy> poi vedi se la scheda funziona
<jester-> se è broadcom la va no
<jester-> ma domenico non a tomant non risponte
<ExPBoy> eh
<domenico> te lo dico subito scusa
<ExPBoy> uhm
<domenico> -network
<domenico>                 description: Ethernet interface
<domenico>                 product: RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
<domenico>                 vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<domenico>                 physical id: 1
<domenico>                 bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
<domenico>                 logical name: eth0
<ExPBoy> bbha
<ExPBoy> il topic non lo legge nessuno
<jester-> ma va
<ExPBoy> serve a niente :)
<ExPBoy> non torna
<jester-> manco si è accorto che botolo lo ha buttato fuori
<ExPBoy> è di là
<jester-> o vist
<Ubuntuniano> Giorno
<sirio_88> salve, io non riesco a scaricare linux secure remix
<sirio_88> non trovo il link del download..qualcuno può fornirmelo?
<ExPBoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxSecureRemix
<ExPBoy> comunque non è supportato
<sirio_88> si questo l'avevo già trovato
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sirio_88> però non c'è il download
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Scaricare l'iso di Linux-Secure-Remix 64 bit.
<cristian_c> http://sourceforge.net/p/linux-secure/wiki/Home/
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> sirio_88, utilizza boot-repair
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<sirio_88> ok grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> sirio_88, eh, non hanno aggiornato pagina wiki
<sirio_88> in effetti, ho notato :D
<sirio_88> cmq ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.. il mio pc è un hp pavillion g6 1334sl
<sirio_88> da quel che ho visto sul pc mi sembra che non sia UEFI però una volta terminato l'installazione da cd partendo dal boot, mi chiede il riavvio del pc, solo che quando si riavvia mi dice di scegliere tra windows 8 e ubuntu, scelgo ubuntu e dopo che cerca di caricarlo rimane a schermo nero.. e dopo poco sento il suono di entrata in ubuntu... solo che
<sirio_88> rimane a schermo nero
<cristian_c> sirio_88, prima di installare o provare, accertati che il bios sia o non sia uefi
<cristian_c> sirio_88, comunque, se senti il suono di login, dovresti entrare in shell tty tramite combinazione di tasti ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> e fare il login testuale
<sirio_88> okok cmq non è uefi
<sirio_88> ma premendo quella combinazione di tasti ctrl alt f1 poi lo schermo rimarra nero?
<test___> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubuntu372> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu372> ho bisogno di un aiuto.
<xubuntu372>   Uso xubuntu 14.04.2 con skype 4.3, ho una webcam USB connessa. Quando lancio skype non vedo la telecamerina, nelle opzioni video di skype c'è un quadrato nero e di lato la telecamera viene vista come Cif single cip. Potete darmi una mano? Vi ringrazio.﻿
<b00k3r> xubuntu372: hai provato la cam con qualche altro software?
<b00k3r> controlla anche in opzioni->dispositivi video cosa c'è impostato
<xubuntu372> ho provato con cheese e vedo la telecamera
<xubuntu372> le impostazioni opzioni video son quelle di default
<b00k3r> xubuntu372: in seleziona una webcam quanti dispositivi ci sono?
<xubuntu372> uno solo
<xubuntu372> il cif single cip
<b00k3r> xubuntu372: hai controllato che la cam sia presente in questa lista https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams ?
<b00k3r> xubuntu372: da terminale lsusb
<xubuntu372> non ho controllato, stiamo parlando di una telecamera molto economica (un 10 eur) della trust, in win mi funzionava. Però ci provo
<xubuntu372> mi devo portare sull'altro pc. tra qualche minuto ritorno
<atmosfer> sera a tutti
<atmosfer> vorrei istallare ubunto su un vecchio hp 6735a ma win7 non mi fa leggere la iso.. cosa devo fare?
<jester-> atmosfer: non fa leggere nel senso?
<atmosfer> che non legge i dati gira ma lo vede vuoto
<atmosfer> ho provato anche da chiavetta ma uguale
<jester-> atmosfer: facendo cosa
<atmosfer> nulla gira a vuoto
<jester-> atmosfer: eh gira a vuoto cercando do fare cosa
<atmosfer> niente gira e basta di soloto le iso di ubuntu vanno in autorun ma su questo pc
<atmosfer> non fa nulla
<jester-> atmosfer: e 4 cosa ci fai con la iso da winz7
<atmosfer> no iso di ubuntu
<jester-> va bè
<bip> Ciao :)
<jester-> <atmosfer> vorrei istallare ubunto su un vecchio hp 6735a ma win7 non mi fa leggere la iso.. cosa devo fare?
<atmosfer> ciao bip
<jester-> atmosfer: e 5 cosa ci devi fare con la iso di ubuntu in winz7
<atmosfer> penso che sia win 7 che non mi fa leggere la iso di ubunto
<atmosfer> non saprei
<atmosfer> voglio cancellare win 7 per mettere ubunto
<atmosfer> ubuntu
<atmosfer> da boot non parte
<jester-> cosa non parte
<bip> Come non parte! Soprattutto... A me parte è partito !! :)
<jester-> e torna pure a casa
<atmosfer> ah non so e per questo che son qui
<jester-> !iso | atmosfer
<ubot-it> atmosfer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazzione | atmosfer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazzione'
<jester-> !installazione | atmosfer
<ubot-it> atmosfer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<atmosfer> scusate  mi ripassate i link
<atmosfer> che son caduto
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bip> atmosfer, non hai una chiavetta USB per l'installazione?
<jester-> !usbwin | atmosfer e buona lettura
<ubot-it> atmosfer e buona lettura: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<atmosfer> gia  provato non vede il live
<bip> atmosfer, sono entrato dopo: hai già vagliato le impostazioni della BIOS?
<bip> E' strano, che un PC con win7 non riesca a leggere una USB
<atmosfer> si non c'e nullaa di strano che io sappia
<atmosfer> ho messo primari giusti per i vari tentativi ma nulla
<xubuntu372> b00k3r, la telecamera è nella lista ed è questa: TrustWebcamWB-1400T/14382-04,ID: 093A:2468. Sulla pagina di lato c'è questa nota:Works with Cheese and Skype, but can't get good colour rendering. v4l2 (in gstreamer-properties), but not V4l: lsusb 'Pixart Imaging Q-Tec Webcam 100: vid 093APid 2460
<jester-> xubuntu372: con cheese funza?
<bip> atmosfer, come primario devi mettere solo USB. E te ne accorgi in quanto quando entri nella BIOS ti escono le informazioni generali dell'USB.
<krabador> xubuntu372, su che (x)ubuntu?
<bip> In quel caso sai che l'USB è stata riconosciuta. Caso contrario: una bella formattazione e reistalli l'ISO. Io ho usato tempi addietro un programma che si chiama unebootin (non so se esiste ancora)
<bip> Cerca su internet. Scaricati la versione Netinstall e ti alzi il sistema piano piano.
<xubuntu372> jester, con cheese funziona
<jester-> xubuntu372: non con skype?
<krabador> xubuntu372, su che (x)ubuntu?
<jester-> krabador: mi sa che per skype da repo serve la solita stringa
<bip> Sono alla ricerca di uno sviluppatore ubuntu :) Qualcuno disponibile/Attivo (per informazioni, s'intende)
<krabador> xubuntu372, terminale, locate libv4l
<krabador> !pastebin | xubuntu372
<ubot-it> xubuntu372: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubuntu372> krabador, uso xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<jester-> bip: vai in #ubuntu-it-dev
<bip> jester-, grazie.
<jester-> bip: o meglio ancora in #ubuntu-devel
<angeloo> Buongiorno a tutti,il professore mi ha dato un esercizio per casa ovvero creare un determinato programma,questo però deve richiamare nel codice un determinato programma
<angeloo> il problema è che io mi sposto attraverso il terminale con cd,poi do ./ e mi viene fuori  "File o directory non esistente
<angeloo> "
<bip> angeloo, ciao, calma :)
<angeloo> ma il fatto è che se magari verifico con ls il file esiste :(
<angeloo> ciao bip :)
<bip> !pastebin | angeloo
<ubot-it> angeloo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bip> angeloo, tramite il pastebin, incollaci il tuo ls :)
<bip> Vediamo di cosa stiamo parlando :)
<angeloo> ecco :)
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10628490/
<jester-> !chat | angeloo
<ubot-it> angeloo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angeloo> ma dovrebbe essere inerente,non mi trova il file da terminale :(
<jester-> !chat | angeloo
<ubot-it> angeloo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> salve a tutti mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> matteo_: nm-applet nel terminale riappare?
<matteo_> no
<matteo_> jester-, nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<jester-> matteo_: ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu altro?
<matteo_> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> barra a sinistra du desk?
<matteo_> jester-, cioè?
<matteo_> si scusa
<jester-> matteo_: eh hai la barra a sinistra su deesktop?
<matteo_> sisi
<jester-> !unityreset | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> matteo_: cancella pure la cartella .compiz nella home
<matteo_> jester-, la cartella l'ho cancellata
<jester-> fai il resto
<matteo_> ma non mi fa fare unit --reset
<jester-> matteo_: leggi cosa dice il bot
<jester-> Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<matteo_> provo
<matteo_> jester-,  ho fatto ma nulla..
<jester-> matteo_: termina sessione e rientra
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> jester-, ho riavviato ma nulla
<matteo_> l'icona non c'è
<jester-> matteo_: nm-applet
<matteo_> jester-, stessa cosa: nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<jester-> matteo_: e non appare?
<matteo_> nono
<jester-> matteo_: mv .config config.bak   termina sessione e rientra
<matteo_> come root?
<jester-> no
<matteo_> ok
<jester-> matteo_: rm -r .compiz*
<matteo_> jester-, non ho capito
<jester-> matteo_: rm -r .compiz*  nel terminale
<jester-> cosi come  mv .config config.bak
<matteo_> prima di riavviare?
<jester-> matteo_: e quando se no, non serve riavviare basta che termini la sessione (esci)
<matteo_> ok fatto riavvio
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> jester-, niente non appare
<jester-> matteo_: il che è strano
<jester-> matteo_: manca solo l'applet rete o manca tutto
<jester-> mi sa che ti sei segato l'area i notifica
<matteo_> jester-, quindi che faccio?
<jester-> matteo_: sudo  sudo apt-get install dconf-tools &&  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<matteo_> jester-, mi dice che è installato e alla versione più recente
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<matteo_> jester-, fatto
<matteo_> riavvio la sessione?
<jester-> si
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> jester-, niente da fare
<matteo_> jester-, comunque manca solo l'applet rete
<matteo_> jester-, che faccio?
<bimbumbam> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rfkclMUuTh2YlxIVNgvW
<bimbumbam> buonasera, perche' ricevo questo errore ?
<cristian_c> bimbumbam, spiegati
<bimbumbam> seguendo ... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<cristian_c> bimbumbam, la guida non è stata aggiornata
<cristian_c> bimbumbam, in ogni caso, non credo abbia più senso
<bimbumbam> cristian_c, okkey ci manca sai consigliarmi ?
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> bimbumbam, contatta l'autore del plugin che vuoi usare, per chiedere spiegazioni in merito
<krabador> bimbumbam, mi spiace, ma non è inerente con il sistema operativo in se
<bimbumbam> ok grazie ... ma quindi non esiste  un' altra soluzione al "problema" ?
<krabador> bimbumbam, c'è un utente , yarid, che adesso non è presente, lui è abbastanza autorevole sull'argomento.
<bimbumbam> vedi
<bimbumbam> metti in standby la guida che io contatto l' autore del torbutton .. ciao a tutti buona serata :)
<akis24> sera
<frankie42> salve a tutti
<Fede77> Salve ragazzi, mi presento, sono Federico e sono nuovo della chat, è la prima volta che scrivo. Non so se sono nella sezione giusta per parlare di problemi. Volevo provare Ubuntu sul mio HP DV6 solo che terminata la prova, rimango "incastrato" nella modalità di  prova, cioè non riesco a tornare al mio WIndows.  Spero di essere stato sufficientement
<Fede77> e chiaro! Grazie dell'attenzione!
<aiutoandrea> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-20
<pipino78ta> Buongiorno a tutti, nn riesco ad installare ubuntu su amd sempron 2800. Schermo bloccato  vi prego aiutatemi!!!!
<DarioMurru> BuonGiorno.
<DarioMurru> vorrei sapere una piccola cosa, sto scaricando ubuntu e volevo sapere se esiste ancora il fatto di poter, dopo averlo messo nel CD, di provare prima il sistema e poi se si vuole di poterlo insallare
<akis24> giorno
<LoZioNe> Haloa amici dell'etere ^^ secondo voi perchè vlc un giorno si e l'altro pure mi propone aggiornamenti?
<LoZioNe> http://s12.postimg.org/yhafsr9a5/vlc_aggiornamenti.png
<LoZioNe> Non mi ricordo più da dove impostare di non aggiornare la versione...
<krabador> per favore, rifà la schermata con il campo di versione completo
<LoZioNe> krabador, quella è la schermata completa...
<krabador> non hai mai fatto caso, che il campo di versione, è ulteriormente allargabile?
<LoZioNe> si ma di più non si allarga -.-"
<LoZioNe> anche se la metto a schermo intero
<LoZioNe> oltretutto non mi da la descrizione del primo aggiornamento di vlc e dice: L'elenco delle modifiche non è ancora disponibile
<LostInMyHead> probabilmente perchè deriva da un repo esterno..
<krabador> LoZioNe: in nautilus dolphin etc, da sempre , puoi allargare il campo colonna, cliccandoci a fianco
<LoZioNe> quindi mi conviene cancellare il repo e non aggiornarlo o cambiarlo?
<LoZioNe> krabador,in genere si...ma qua non lo fa modificare neanche se lo metto a schermo intero -.-"
<_joe_> LoZioNe: apri un terminale e scrivi 'sudo apt-get -s upgrade | grep ^vlc'
<krabador> LoZioNe: software loro per ti e sq KDE
<krabador> correttore....
<_joe_> questo comando non cambia nulla sul tuo sistema ma dovrebbe permetterti di vedere la versione per esteso
<LoZioNe> ioe non risponde nulla da terminale
<krabador> LoZioNe: software-properties-kde , controlla che tipo di aggiornamenti hai avviato, dando per scontato che non usi PPA , come da te dichiarato dopo problemi con essi
<_joe_> LoZioNe: uhm sorry, "apt-get -s upgrade | grep vlc"
<LoZioNe> krabador, ne ho 3 di vlc
<LoZioNe> http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu
<LoZioNe> http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu
<LoZioNe> no sorry...2 -.-"
<krabador> LoZioNe: i PPA  hanno un'altra gestione, aggiornano quando pare a loro, ma sei stato abbondantemente informato a riguardo
<LoZioNe> krabador, non ho altro
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<epsonale> Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un grande aiuto
<epsonale> se è possibile
<akis24> !aiuto | epsonale
<ubot-it> epsonale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<epsonale> Ho uno scanner Perfection V370, ho scaricato i Driver da Epson (architettura i386), scaricato le librerie mancanti ma non va
<jester-> epsonale: sistema a 32 0 64 bit
<epsonale> 32
<epsonale> da terminale do sane-find-scanner e me lo trova
<epsonale> ma se lancio xsan o scanImageLinux non lo trova
<jester-> epsonale: prova sudo xsane
<epsonale> ok
<epsonale> mi ritorna Non è disponibile alcun dispositivo
<epsonale> da terminale ho questo:Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04b8:014a Seiko Epson Corp.
<epsonale> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<epsonale> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<epsonale> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<epsonale> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<epsonale> non so cosa sia successo
<epsonale> mi ha fatto uscire la chat
<akis24> epsonale: non incollare in canale ma usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | epsonale
<ubot-it> epsonale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> epsonale: devi usare pastebin o il bot ti butta fuori
<epsonale> ah ok
<jester-> epsonale: libltdl7 è installata
<epsonale> si
<jester-> epsonale: segui per la configurazione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson#Installare_i_pacchetti_necessari
<jester-> epsonale: fai sempre una copia dei files prima di modificarli
<epsonale> logicamente devo saltare la procedura per i modelli 660 ecc..
<epsonale> giusto?
<jester-> epsonale: la modifica dei files i driver gia li hai messi
<epsonale> io ho già fatto questa procedura
<akis24> epsonale: dai questo dal terminale   dpkg -l | grep iscan     e metti tutto su pastebin
<jester-> epsonale: ricontrolla di aver fatto giusto specialmente i riferimenti usb
<epsonale> il mio dubbio sono i valori MODE 664...devo lasciare quelli nell'esempio? o devomettere altri valori?
<jester-> 664 va bene
<epsonale> pastebin ale@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep iscan
<epsonale> ii  iscan                                            2.30.1-1~usb0.1.ltdl7                       i386         simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanners
<epsonale> ii  iscan-data                                       1.35.0-1                                    all          Image Scan! for Linux data files
<jester-> epsonale: la guida indica come modicare dei files e creare il conf
<jester-> epsonale: iscan non è un driver ma un tool tipo xsane
<epsonale> ok
<epsonale> si, potrei già usare xsane
<jester-> guarda sul sito epson se ci sono i drivers .deb
<jester-> eh ma senza il driver lo scanner non va
<epsonale> si, ho installato quelli
<epsonale> ho installato 3 .deb...il core altri 2...che poi mi han chiesto delle dipendenze da soddisfare
<epsonale> ho addiruttura reinstallato tutto convertendo gli RPM con allien
<epsonale> e compilato i tar.gz
<jester-> epsonale: cosa da convertito
<epsonale> da rpm a deb
<jester-> non sempre sono buoni
<jester-> eh ma hai convertito librerie o altro
<epsonale> non solo i deb
<epsonale> i rpm, scusa
<jester-> eh ma hai convertito librerie o altro
<epsonale> solo i pacchetti rpm
<epsonale> gli iscan
<epsonale> quelli del programma imagescanLinux di epson
<epsonale> e basta
<jester-> epsonale: driver per v370 non li vedo sul sito epson
<epsonale> aspetta che ti linko
<jester-> sito ufficiale non ci sono http://esupport.epson-europe.com/SupportHome.aspx?lng=it-IT&data=0ccCGROWIYM58zV3pqc84W2LhUcmWnHiUk31CNK52sUU003D
<epsonale> pastebin http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=35136&DSCCHK=fa798bf38722dc01a242b92248d2901e399aeb88
<akis24> epsonale:  guarda qui ...  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<akis24> epsonale: come vedrai ci sono i .deb adatti al tuo sistema
<epsonale> pastebin http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=35136&DSCCHK=fa798bf38722dc01a242b92248d2901e399aeb88
<jester-> epsonale:  dpkg -l | grep iscan
<epsonale> ok
<epsonale> adesso posto
<epsonale> pastebin ale@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep iscan
<epsonale> ii  iscan                                            2.30.1-1~usb0.1.ltdl7                       i386         simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanners
<epsonale> ii  iscan-data                                       1.35.0-1                                    all          Image Scan! for Linux data files
<jester-> !paste | epsonale
<ubot-it> epsonale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<epsonale> ok scusate
<epsonale> vi serve qualche altra informazione?
<jester-> incolla il lnik
<jester-> link*
<epsonale> aspetta che ho sbagliato qualcosa
<epsonale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634211/
<jester-> epsonale: dovesti avere anche  iscan-plugin-perfection-v370
<jester-> e non è installato
<epsonale> ah
<jester-> in pratica è il criver
<jester-> driver*
<epsonale> aspetta che guardo ma mi sembra di non averlo trovato tra i deb
<epsonale> aspetta che guardo
<epsonale> ma tra i deb non lo trovo
<jester-> per il v370 non c'è nemmeno sul sito ufficiale epson
<jester-> proprio non è menzionato lo scanner
<epsonale> no c'è se nella ricerca metti perfection
<epsonale> e poi ti escono i driver di tutti i perfection
<epsonale> e con la funzione cerca meti v370
<epsonale> aspetta che ti linko
<epsonale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634229/
<epsonale> entra nella pagina e nella carrellata di scanner se fai la funzione cerca c'è
<krabador> epsonale, https://download3.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/03/00/03/51/36/3b273063fda82586a03a7c883ef42c29f361244c/userg_e.pdf
<krabador> 64 o 32 bit?
<epsonale> 32
<jester-> epsonale: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=20224&DSCCHK=e91f474ac56b24d11578d23afd53a7411a40a207
<jester-> pia i deb
<krabador> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=20224&DSCCHK=e91f474ac56b24d11578d23afd53a7411a40a207
<epsonale> sei un grande
<epsonale> adesso provo e se va corro e ti abbraccio
<jester-> epsonale: 32 0 64 bit a seconda del sistema tuo
<epsonale> ok sto installando
<epsonale> Vi AMo
<epsonale> siete grandi
<epsonale> sto acquisendo con Simple Scan
<epsonale> grandi
<epsonale> Grazie
<epsonale> va con xsane, Con il programma ScanImageLinux
<epsonale> e Simple scan
<jester-> sono semplicemente i tools
<jester-> mancava il driver
<epsonale> quando ho tempo se posso, apro un post nel Forum per mettere una guida per questo scanner per i pazzi comeme
<Gatri11> Ciao c'è un modo per connettere il controller Xbox one su ubuntu ??
<jester-> !chat | Gatri11
<ubot-it> Gatri11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gatri11> Quindi
<Gatri11> ??
<jester-> Gatri11: ripeti la domanda che forse qui c'è qualche giugattone
<epsonale> ragazzi ho installato i driver su un altro pc e non ho fatto la procedura riportata dal wiki, ho dovuto solo isntallare libltdl7 e le librerie che devi soddsfare ma non ho dovuto  aprire gedit per incollare informazioni dello scanner
<epsonale> quindi basta installare i tool,driver e librerie e stop
<krabador> epsonale, se installi i pacchetti , va
<jester-> epsonale: si va sempre alla radice e il wiki si rifersice a un atrro modello
<epsonale> ok
<jester-> prima di tutto sia vasul sito del produttore
<krabador> funzionano tutti piu' o meno allineatamente, ma fa tranquillamente il post nel forum, come hai detto prima, indicando per filo e per segno quello che hai fatto, in modo ad aiutare chiunque cercherà direttamente informazioni per quel modello
<Matt_91> salve, ho un problema con la multifunzione. In pratica se scannerizzo o stampo normalmente tutto OK, ma se voglio stampare una foto... manda in stampa, il processo non parte e a ubuntu risulta stampata. se stampo un immagine più piccola stampa anchessa
<Matt_91> ho paura che crei file troppo grandi per la stampante. su win tutto ok invece
<jester-> Matt_91:  solito driver linux
<jester-> che stamoante è
<Matt_91> jester-, canon mg2550
<jester-> vedi un po se la canon fornisce il river linux
<Matt_91> dello scanner si jester- visto che funziona solo con suo programma, della stampante mo guardo...
<Matt_91> jester-, trovo: MG2500 series IJ Printer Driver
<Matt_91> jester-, poi si integra con il sistem?
<jester-> Matt_91: .deb?
<Matt_91> jester-, in tutti i formati ce
<jester-> metti il deb
<Matt_91> jester-, scarico e vedo... anche se sono dubbioso...
<jester-> sega e reinstalla la stampante
<Matt_91> jester-, non cambia niente XD
<krabador> Matt_91, te l'ha chiesto un cliente?
<jester-> Matt_91: boh
<jester-> Matt_91: naltra volta impari a piare hw linux digeribile
<Matt_91> krabador, no è mia, 35€ XD
<Matt_91> jester-, ma funziona e ste ostregheta di foto che non mi stampa
<jester-> fosse bona te la venderebbero a quel prezzo?
<Matt_91> jester-, vabbè, riavvio sul pc win va
<Matt_91> che qui... faccio notte XD
<Matt_91> grazie comunque jester- & krabador
<akis24> ciao
<krikke> buongiorno!
<dariok> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto tecnico?
<cybernova> !chiedi | dariok
<ubot-it> dariok: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dariok> oh ok, non sapevo: sul mio ubuntu ho creato due utenti, messi poi in uno stesso gruppo, ho creato una cartella, di proprietà di uno degli utenti, ho impostato il permesso di scrittura/lettura per tutti, entrambi gli utenti possono creare file, ma ognuno non può modificare quello dell'altro, cosa devo fare?
<dariok> entrambi gli utenti devono poter modificare i file dell'altro utente, questo deve valere per i file presenti e tutti quelli che verranno creati in futuro
<cybernova> dariok, allora il gruppo proprietario della cartella deve essere quello del gruppo di cui fanno parte i due utenti, attivare lo sgid bit della cartella
<dariok> il gruppo è stesso della cartella.. ora cerco di capire cos'è lo sgid bit
<jacekn> hello. Any forum.ubuntu-it.org admins around?
<akis24> !english | jacekn
<ubot-it> jacekn: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cybernova> dariok, chmod g+s nomecartella
<dariok> grazie ora provo :D
<cybernova> dariok, tutti i file creati all'interno di quella cartella avranno come gruppo proprietario quello della cartella
<cybernova> dariok, per cambiare il gruppo proprietario di tutti i file già creati all'interno della cartella: sudo chgrp Nomegruppo *
<dariok> grazie funziona perfettamente!
<cybernova> prego
<luke12> salve, ho Ubuntu 14.04 e vi ho installato KDE 4 (pacchetto "kde-plasma-desktop"). Adesso, ho due piccoli problemi:
<luke12> 1) Non riesco a fare gli screenshot
<luke12> 2) Lo sfondo di alcuni programmi (tipo libreoffice) che in Unity era bianco, adesso diventa grigio.
<luke12> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie mille
<akis24> luke12:  Avvia KSnapshot e fai gli screen
<akis24> luke12: probabile che il cambio colore dipende dal tema applicato su kde
<bip> (e forse anche dalla luminosità)
<krabador> installare più ambienti grafici , influisce sul default
<akis24> bip:  e se fosse bassa la luminosita' lo vedrebbe ..
<luke12> come avvio ksnapshot?
<luke12> nella categoria grafica del menù di kde non c'è...
<bip> luke12, prova a dare il comando da terminale. Ti si apre?
<akis24> luke12:  premi il tasto " stamp "
<luke12> allora se premo stamp non succede nulla
<luke12> se do sul terminale % ksnapshot &
<luke12> (come scritto sulla guida di kde)
<luke12> mi dice
<luke12> bash: bg: %: job inesistente
<luke12> bash: bg: ksnapshot: job inesistente
<bip> luke12, questo carattere: & a te ora non serve. Avrà un significato nel tempo.
<bip> luke12, dai solo: ksnapshot e basta
<bip> cerbero@cerbero:/var/log$ ksnapshot
<luke12> non era installato XD
<luke12> adesso lo sto installando
<bip> luke12, sudo apt-get install ksnapshot
<bip> Ah ok :) You're welcome!
<luke12> ok installato e funziona
<luke12> grazie :d
<luke12> adesso
<luke12> come faccio a visualizzare correttamente libreoffice?
<bip> luke12, per la questione io partirei dal consiglio di akis24. "probabile che il cambio colore dipende dal tema applicato su kde"
<luke12> mh
<luke12> io non ho installato alcun tema
<akis24> luke12:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde/CambiareTema  dai un occhiata qui
<luke12> adesso guardo
<luke12> Ok risolto
<luke12> grazie mille siete stati utilissimi :D
<luke12> buone feste
<bip> akis24, quit & :D
<LoZioNe> buone feste? O.o
<ProfOak> sabato? mboh
<gino2> salve a tutti! ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 e devo usare dwg di autocad. qualcuno mi sa prebbe indicare una strada sicura?
<sirio_88> ragazzi gentilmente mi spiegate perchè al termine dell'installazione di ubuntu (modalità standard, non ho UEFI), al momento del riavvio mi parte regolarmente il grub in cui scelgo il sistema operativo, ma una volta scelto ubuntu carica un poco in schermata viola e poi va in schermo nero... dopo poco.. sempre in schermo nero sento il suono di access
<sirio_88> o a ubuntu, quando bisogna fare il login... ma non si vede niente
<cristian_c> sirio_88, mi sembra di aver detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> a un utente che chiedeva la stessa cosa
<krabador> sirio_88, al grub, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera, in corrispondenza della prima linea, aggiungi nomodeset a fianco a quiet splash , premi poi f10
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<cristian_c> ovvero, premere ctrl+alt+f1 e fare il login testuale
<sirio_88> ho provato a premere al
<sirio_88> ctrl alt f1
<krabador> gino2, sudo apt-get install librecad
<sirio_88> ma non fa niente
<krabador> gino2, per tutto il resto /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sirio_88, hai provato il suggerimento di krabador?
<krabador> sirio_88, nomodeset, in grub l'hai provato?
<sirio_88> no krabador
<sirio_88> se non dovesse funzionare anche questo, avete altre soluzioni?
<gino2> krabador, grazie mille
<krabador> sirio_88, vai per gradi
<sirio_88> ok krabador.. per adesso grazie
<krabador> bene , conferenza?
<lort> salve
<lort> ho un problema
<Kaos_One> ragazzi ma.. che cazzo hanno combinato con linux?! in particolare con ubuntu?! come mai se programmo in C ed eseguo il programma.. seppur di una riga mi ritrovo con il programma che funziona una volta si e 10 no?!
<cristian_c> !chat | Kaos_One
<ubot-it> Kaos_One: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kaos_One> nono è una cosa seria cazzo..
<Kaos_One> non riesco a programmare..
<bip> La voglio leggere...
<bip> Questa è da quote, sicuro
<cristian_c> Kaos_One, ma non qui
<Kaos_One> okok
<ale1987> qualche utente sa aiutarmi come installare correttamente wine e playonlinux su ubuntu 14.04_
<bip> ale1987, che tipologia di problema hai?
<krabador> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ale1987> mi installa i programmi
<ale1987> ma non partono
<Kaos_One> scusate.. era un problema dell'ide non del so..
<ale1987> tipo ho scaricato goprostudio dal sito
<ale1987> mi fa l installazione mi escono nel desk 2 icone ma non ne va neanche una
<cristian_c> ale1987, per la famosa action camera?
<bip> ale1987, krabador ti ha fornito un link. L?hai seguito?
<bip> ale1987, hai provato a dare il comando da linea di comando e vedere se ti da errori strani?
<ale1987> si quella x la action camera  cristian_c
<cristian_c> ale1987, il tuo pc supporta la virtualizzazione=
<cristian_c> *?
<ale1987> e non saprei
<ale1987> son passato 3 giorni fa a ubuntu
<ale1987> ho scaricato wine e playonlinux
<ale1987> come diceva una videoguida
<ale1987> ma non riesco a installare ne goprostudio ne anydvd
<ale1987> ho scaricato anche wine dalla sorgente esterna
<ale1987> ma non cambia nulla
<ale1987> non saro mica cosi sfigato da avere scaricato 3 file exe che non son compatibili
<ale1987> >&
<cristian_c> ale1987, se il pc supporta la virtualizzazione
<cristian_c> vai di macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> o di windows stesso
<cristian_c> visto che il programma è concepito per funzionare su windows
<cristian_c> ale1987, no privato
<ale1987> a ok nn volevo intasare la home con i miei problemi da nabbo ahaha
<krabador> ale1987, per quanto riguarda il funzionamento di software win su wine, ti conviene consultare le risorse wine, che sono il loro canale irc ,#winehq
<ale1987> comunque pensavo bastasse installare wine e playonlinux
<krabador> ale1987, https://appdb.winehq.org/
<krabador> questo database, non sempre aggiornatissimo, basato sull'esperienza utente, per ogni software
<krabador> il loro forum
<krabador> e magari nelle risorse di supporto stesse del software che vuoi emulare
<krabador> in cui possono aver affrontato l'argomento
<ale1987> quicktime son riuscito a installarlo
<ale1987> ma altri 3 file exe si installano mi esce l icona nel desk ma nn funzionano
<krabador> ale1987, "ale1987> comunque pensavo bastasse installare wine e playonlinux" ---> chi ti ha detto questo garantendoti che il 100% dei software va al 100% con wine , ti ha mentito
<ale1987> non me lo ha detto nessuno erano mie supposizioni
<ale1987> adesso provo un altro file exe e vedo cosa succede
<ale1987> comunque grazie a tutti per l aiuto e la pazienza ragazzi
<krabador> ale1987, figurati
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-21
<akis24> giorno
<alphdj> salve ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts lo personalizzato con Cinnamon, quando installo i temi non me li installa correttamente
<alphdj> mi spiego meglio se al tema scelto compare la barra su e giù dopo installaione conpare solo la barra giù
<alphdj> chi mi può aiutare?
<cybernova> !chiedi | alphdj
<ubot-it> alphdj: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alphdj> ok grz
<alphdj> @ubot-it non ho chiesto il permesso di fare una domanda :/
<cristian_c> !aiuto | alphdj
<ubot-it> alphdj: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ospite_lubuntu14> Buongiorno avrei bisogno di aiuto per recuperare spazio su disco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10641142/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, quindi vuoi eliminare soltanto i vecchi kernel?
<alphdj> cristian ma xchè non la smetti a chiedere aiuto a mio nome?!
<ospite_lubuntu14> si cristian
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, ok
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, metodo più semplice è: sudo apt-get remove pacchetto
<cristian_c> oppure rimuoverli da syanptic - gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, quando hai rimosso tutto: sudo update-grub
<ospite_lubuntu14> cristian l'unica cosa importante che mi rimanga "efficiente" google chrome che è stato aggiornato molte volte ultimamente
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, utilizzi sia google chrome che chromium?
<ospite_lubuntu14> no solo google chrome
<cristian_c> ok
<ospite_lubuntu14> cristian ho la finestra del terminale aperta attendo il 1° comando :) i risultati te li incollo su pastebin ok?
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, quale comando?
<ospite_lubuntu14> cristian dovrei digitare questo? sudo apt-get remove pacchetto
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, allora, pacchetto si intende il nome del pacchetto del kernel che vuoi disinstallare
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, ma se hai difficoltà, puoi sempre rimuoverli da syanptic
<ospite_lubuntu14> c'è in lubuntu 14.04?
<ospite_lubuntu14> forse è gestore pacchetti?
<akis24> ospite_lubuntu14: uname -r  da terminale  che risponde ?
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<ospite_lubuntu14> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10641317/
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, quindi rimuovi quelli precedenti a -46
<cristian_c> questi li devi lasciare:
<cristian_c> ii  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-46-generic        3.13.0-46.79                          i386         Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<cristian_c> ii  linux-image-generic                        3.13.0.46.53                          i386         Generic Linux kernel image
<cristian_c> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic              3.13.0-46.79                          i386         Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<cristian_c> gli altri della lista http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10641142/ puoi tranquillamente rimuoverli
<ospite_lubuntu14> ok grazie cristian adesso devo uscire poi con calma ci proverò sperando di non fare disastri :(
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, allora, dopo aver rimosso gli altri, apri un terminale e digita: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> per aggiornare il grub
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, ah, ci sono anche i corrispondenti linux-headers
<cristian_c> in cui vale lo stesso discorso
<cristian_c> quindi, occhio, se hai dubbi, torna
<ospite_lubuntu14> ok grazie cristian :)
<DavideFois25> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta su un compaq 6720s al primo avvio sembrava tutto ok, ma mi sono accorto adesso che non mi rileva la rete wifi di casa. Io sono meno di zero con questo sistema operativo quindi vi prego di essere più chiari possibile. grazie!
<cybernova> DavideFois25, apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | DavideFois25
<ubot-it> DavideFois25: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DavideFois25> una volta fatto?
<cybernova> DavideFois25, leggi sopra
<DavideFois25> ho eseguito il terminale! devo dirti cosa viene scritto?
<cybernova> <ubot-it> DavideFois25: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> DavideFois25, incolla il risultato su quel sito come da istruzioni
<DavideFois25> il fatto è che siccome il pc non rileva la rete mi sto collegando con un altro!
<cybernova> DavideFois25, capito, non hai un cavo di rete per poterti collegare dal pc in questione?
<DavideFois25> no mi dispiace
<DavideFois25> cmq sto cercando di mandare la foto
<cybernova> !image | DavideFois25
<ubot-it> DavideFois25: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> DavideFois25, tieni conto che probabilmente in qualche modo ti devi collegare alla rete, per poter scaricare i driver
<DavideFois25> ma i driver potrei scaricarli con questo pc e poi trasferirli con pennina?
<cybernova> DavideFois25, potresti si, ma se mancano delle dipendenze si farebbe lunga perchè dovresti scaricare non 1 ma n pacchetti
<DavideFois25> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2cryQdYwTkekkf7pFTdj
<DavideFois25> ecco la foto del comando chiesto!
<cristian_c> !broadcom | DavideFois25
<ubot-it> DavideFois25: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cybernova> DavideFois25, segui qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_STA_senza_connessione_internet
<DavideFois25> mi dispiace
<DavideFois25> tropo complicato
<DavideFois25> non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> DavideFois25, è una guida per principianti
<cristian_c> DavideFois25, purtroppo hai un pc economico
<cristian_c> con scheda broadcom, e tocca attivarla in quel modo
<DavideFois25> ma è molto vecchio e per non buttarlo ho voluto provare ubuntu
<cristian_c> DavideFois25, se installavi i driver broadcom wifi tramite cavo ethernet, era più semplice
<DavideFois25> io di pc ho un asus f550c
<cristian_c> non puoi proprio procurartelo?
<DavideFois25> come faccio tramite ethernet
<cristian_c> <DavideFois25> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta su un compaq 6720s al primo avvio sembrava tutto ok, ma mi sono accorto adesso che non mi rileva la rete wifi di casa. Io sono meno di zero con questo sistema operativo quindi vi prego di essere più chiari possibile. grazie!
<cybernova> DavideFois25, certo che se avessi la connessione internet sarebbe molto più semplice
<DavideFois25> allora oggi cerco di trovare un ethernet
<DavideFois25> poi come dovrei agire?
<cristian_c> DavideFois25, segui la parte
<DavideFois25> ?
<cybernova> DavideFois25, che versione di ubuntu hai installato? 14.04?
<cristian_c> DavideFois25, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> in cui basta leggere e seguire le istruzioni
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi, torna pure
<DavideFois25> va bene grazie mille!
<DavideFois25> vi farò sapere!
<kratos> buongiorno a tutti. All'avvio del mio pc, mi compare la schermata di grub, seleziono un kernel qualsiasi ma non parte.
<kratos> mi rimanda un messaggio di errore relativo al filesystem
<cristian_c> ti hanno chiesto del messaggio di errore
<kratos> ah ok,
<kratos> se mi postate il link dove posso copiare il messaggio, ve lo invio subito.
<cristian_c> puoi postare la schermata di errore?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kratos> no, mandatemi l'altro collegamento, non so come si chiama...paste bin...qualcosa del genere! :-(
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> kratos, non riesci a scattare foto?
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641844/
<kratos> fatto!scusatemi, l'ho dovuto trascrivere!
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> kratos, non riesci a scattare foto?
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> ma quindi sembra tu abbia cifrato qualcosa
<cristian_c> o dischi in raid
<kratos> In che senso?
<kratos> mi interessava almeno salvare alcuni dati dall'hd e poi formattare, ma non li trovo!
<cristian_c> kratos, spiega tutta la vicenda
<cristian_c> per prima cosa
<cristian_c> kratos, non puoi avviare una live?
<kratos> Sto usando in questo momento il cd live!
<cristian_c> kratos, e non puoi accedere alle partizioni per eseguire il backup?
<kratos> mi vede una partizione di nome Comuputer (ma non so dove cercare i file, tipo Immagini, Musica, etc...) ed un'altra partizione di 255MB dove dentro c'è il grub (anche se io, all'accensione del pc, non lo avevo mai richiesto!!)
<mikle> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> kratos, computer è quella della live
<cristian_c> non è quella che devi cercare
<mikle> qualcuno sarebbe disposto a darmi una mano? non sono molto pratico di ubuntu e non riesco a risolvere un problema
<cristian_c> kratos, 255 MB sono riferiti all'hard disk?
<cristian_c> mikle, spiega il problema, se qualcuno sa o ha voglia, risponderà
<mikle> grazie mille
<mikle> non riesco più ad aggiornare i pacchetti del sistema. Il messaggio che mi compare è questo: "Si è verificato un errore. Per ulteriori informazioni sull'errore avviare il gestore di pacchetti tramite il menù [...], oppure dare il comando apt-get dal terminale. Il messaggio di errore è: Errore broken Count>0.
<kratos> il mio hd è di 500MB. Quando apro il volume da 255MB trovo solo la cartella grub ed i vari kernel di ubuntu installati nel tempo.
<cristian_c> mikle, appunto, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<mikle> di solito questo significa che i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte"
<cristian_c> mikle, incollando il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mikle
<ubot-it> mikle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikle> ok scusate
<cristian_c> kratos, ah, giusto MB, mi era sfuggito, lol
<cristian_c> kratos, posta una schermata di gparted
<kratos> ok
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641938/
<mikle> mi compare questo
<kratos> http://imgur.com/PvE9KK4
<cristian_c> mi sembra a posto , mikle
<mikle> il fatto è che non riesco comunque ad installare pacchetti e ad aggiornarli
<cristian_c> kratos, puoi allargare la finestra di gparted?
<cristian_c> mikle, beh, digita: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato sempre su pastebin
<kratos> intendi per intero?
<kratos> http://imgur.com/xxCl07p
<cristian_c> ok
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641959/
<cristian_c> kratos, hai creato una partizione di boot separata
<cristian_c> che è quella da 255 di cui parlavi prima
<cristian_c> kratos, quella di ubuntu invece pare sia cifrata
<cristian_c> mikle, sudo apt-get -f install
<kratos> ma non ho idea di come abbia fatto! Un giorno avvio il pc e mi dà questo problema.
<cristian_c> risultato sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> kratos, non so come hai fatto, ma hai fatto :D
<kratos> Uso il pc a livello basico. Non saprei neanche io come cifrarla!
<kratos> cosa mi consigli di fare!
<kratos> ?
<cristian_c> kratos, se è cifrata devi montarla
<cristian_c> e ti chiederà una password, quella specificata
<kratos> ok...come si fa?
<cristian_c> sicuro il pc sia tuo?
<cristian_c> :
<kratos> certo, da sempre!
<cristian_c> se hai creato la partizione cifrata, conoscerai anche la password
<cristian_c> che ti permette di montarla
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642004/
<kratos> mamma mia, non ho parole...non riesco a capire come sia possibile
<cristian_c> ma pare sia montata
<cristian_c> mikle, non hai digitato il comando specificato
<cristian_c> kratos, sudo fdisk -l
<mikle> scusa, ho postato il risultato sbagliato, correggo subito
<kratos> l'unica password che posso aver usato è quella che uso per le installazioni dei software. L'unica!
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642022/
<cristian_c> kratos, anzi: ls -l /media
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642026/ù
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642026/
<cristian_c> mikle, allora, hai fatto casino tra libreoffice e openoffice
<mikle> si!
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642031/
<cristian_c> kratos, ls -l /media/ubuntu
<cristian_c> mikle, allora, spiega tutta la vicenda
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642045/
<mikle> allora, volevo provare (stupidamente) ad utilizzare open office anzichè libreoffice su ubuntu. Quindi ho provato a disinstallare uno ed installare l'altro
<mikle> ed ecco il risultato!
<cristian_c> kratos, ls -l /media/ubuntu/74f79497-3af1-455b-8c88-41ba752cbc3f
<cristian_c> mikle, e ovviamente non hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu per far ciò?
<mikle> no...
<cristian_c> per installare correttamente openoffice
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org#Conflitto_OpenOffice.2FLibreOffice
<cristian_c> era spiegato...
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642068/
<ExPBoy> eh
<mikle> controllo...grazie ..
<cristian_c> kratos, quindi quella è la partizione di boot
<kratos> ah...e quindi?
<mikle> seguendo le istruzioni in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org dovrei riuscire a risolvere?
<cristian_c> kratos, sudo blkid
<cristian_c> kratos, quello era prima di far danni
<cristian_c> diciamo che se avessi seguito quella procedura, non avresti avuto problemi
<cristian_c> mikle, quello era prima di far danni
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642087/
<cristian_c> /dev/sda5: UUID="nBMv42-qxST-hWLu-al3n-u5kM-LxPw-uw9X8C" TYPE="LVM2_member"
<cristian_c> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: UUID="e81f09a7-f13e-4660-b5fb-d158e88721eb" TYPE="swap"
<mikle> capisco, ma non c'è niente che posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<kratos> ok, cristian_c cosa mi consigli di fare?
<kratos> formattare o c'è altro modo per salvare il salvabile?
<cristian_c> kratos, qual è il risultato di fsck?
<cristian_c> mikle, l'idea è quella di disinstallare openoffice
<cristian_c> sicuramente la cosa più praticabile, rispetto a disinstallare libreoffice
<kratos> mi da come risultato: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642098/
<mikle> il fatto è che a me non risulta nè openoffice nè libreoffice
<mikle> per questo non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> mikle, in che senso?
<cristian_c> hai detto di aver installato entrambi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, deve ritornare il prompt , perlomeno
<mikle> no, ho detto che nell'installare openoffice ho disinstallato (non so con quali risultati e probabilmente nel modo errato) libreoffice
<cristian_c> o forse sta lavorando, controlla
<cristian_c> mikle, disinstalla openoffice
<kratos> purtroppo no
<mikle> ma in pratica non ho nemmeno installato openoffice (nel senso che tra le applicazioni installate non mi risulta)
<cristian_c> poi se ti serve, lo reinstallerai nel modo corretto
<cristian_c> kratos, no cosa?
<cristian_c> mikle, hai installato anche il pacchetto menu di openoffice?
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642110/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, ah, giusto non hai specificato l'argomento
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, dicevo riguardo al comando che ti avevano fatto eseguire
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642128/
<kratos> non ho capito
<cristian_c> mikle, hai ancora il tar.gz di openoffice?
<cristian_c> o la cartella estratta
<cristian_c> kratos, ti avevano fatto digitare un comando del tipo fsck
<ciron> Buon giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> hai ancora il comando / risultati
<mikle> no
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mikle, hai cancellato tutto?
<cristian_c> mikle, riscaricalo
<kratos> appunto, ti ho postato il risultato
<cristian_c> il tar non ha senso cancellarlo, visto che non è installato nell'os
<kratos> il terminale non mi dà nient'altro
<cristian_c> kratos, quindi ieri avevi digitato quello?
<cristian_c> lol
<mikle> non posso installare nulla come ti dicevo prima
<mikle> non posso nè aggiornare nè installare...
<kratos> cristian_c, ma se formatto...risolvo?
<cristian_c> mikle, infatti non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> mikle, ma l'update funza
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> kratos, hai detto che vuoi recuperare il materiale
<kratos> eh lo so, ma come si fa? non sto capendo niente!
<kratos> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, ieri quali comandi hai digitato?
<cristian_c> mettiamola così, lol
<kratos> fsck
<mikle> allora credo di non aver capito :/
<cristian_c> da solo?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mikle, riscaricalo
<cristian_c> kratos, ieri avevi digitato soltanto fsck?
<kratos> dopo ho fatto altri tentativi, con altri comandi che avevo trovato nei forum.
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, dicevo quelli indicati qui in irc
<ExPBoy> kratos, chissà che hai fatto
<kratos> non solo, anche nei forum di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> kratos, ok, ma di quelli indicati in chat, quali hai digitato?
<kratos> tutti quelli che mi avete dato
<cristian_c> relativamente a fsck ecc...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kratos, ok, ma quali?
 * cristian_c guarda l'orologio
 * ExPBoy guarda la sveglia che ha al collo
<mikle> sì, ma come?
<cristian_c> mikle, non sai come scaricare openoffice dal sito ufficiale?
<kratos> eh...non li ricordo! usando la versione cd live il terminale non mi memorizza i comandi di ieri!
<cristian_c> ah, beh
<cristian_c> se non hai salvato nulla
<kratos> ok dai...procedo alla formattazione, allora
<cristian_c> ok, forse ho trovato
<mikle> so come si farlo..ma non me lo fa installare!
<cristian_c> kratos, sudo fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<cristian_c> kratos, pastebinna
<cristian_c> mikle, non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> mikle, ho suggerito di scaricarlo
<cristian_c> non di installarlo
<mikle> ok
<mikle> l'ho scaricato
<cristian_c> che poi non ho capito neanche perché hai cancellato l'archivio dall'hard disk, lol
<cristian_c> mikle, velocissimo
<cristian_c> :P
<mikle> guarda...non ho assolutamente idea di quello che ho fatto..per questo mi rivolgo a voi ...
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> mica siamo maghi noi :)
<mikle> no, ma sicuramente ne sapete più di me :D
<cristian_c> mikle, ok, ora estrai la cartella dall'archivio
<cristian_c> nella tua home
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642179/
<mikle> ok
<mikle> fatto
<cristian_c> kratos, se premi 's'?
<ciron> Non riesco ad installare la stampante multifunzione Canon MF4450, ho visto che non è supportata ufficialmente ma con una vecchia versione di ubuntu stampava e   anche  bene,  cosa mi suggerite per metterla in funzione con ubuntu  14.10?
<cristian_c> mikle, ls -l ~/
<cristian_c> ciron, digita: l'hai aggiunta alla finestra stampanti?
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642192/
<kratos> ok, sta lavorando, appena ha finito di posto il risultato
<sbot> salve
<cristian_c> mikle, si chiama it?
<mikle> si
<sbot> salve
<cristian_c> mikle, ls -l ~/it
<sbot> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<cristian_c> kratos, ok
<cristian_c> !chiedi | sbot
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> sbot: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciron> cristian_c: si, ma non và il drivere generico e nemmeno quello ufficiale
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642198/
<cristian_c> ciron, spiega cos'hai fatto esattamente
<cristian_c> di tutto quello che hai fatto relativamente alla stampante
<sbot> uso ubuntu 14.04 lts , scheda grafica nvidia gt540m
<cristian_c> mikle, ls -l ~/it/DEBS
<sbot> vorrei installare i nuovi driver
<sbot> adesso uso 331.113
<cristian_c> sbot, quelli bisogna vedere se sono disponibili per la distro
<cristian_c> come mai?
<sbot> c'è una versione stabile e funzionante dei 346?
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642208/
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642211/
<sbot> ho installato civilization 5 e ho una serie di bug grafici che a quanto ho letto si risolvono con i nuovi driver
<ciron> cristian_c: l'ho collegata e associato al driver della Canon LBP-3360, ho fatto la stampa di prova, mulla
<cristian_c> sbot, un attimo che si controlla
<sbot> ok
<cristian_c> sbot, anzi, vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<sbot> grazie
<sbot> fatto già
<cristian_c> ma dubito che siano disponibili anche per quella scheda lì
<sbot> infatti nn c'è nulla
<cristian_c> sbot, come mai vuoi installare i 346?
<cristian_c> sbot, posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbot> !image
<sbot> scusa come la posto?
<cristian_c> mikle, qui hai quasi tutta la lista dei pacchi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642208/
<cristian_c> mikle, con pazienza, rimuovili uno ad uno
<cristian_c> da quelli installati in precedenza
<cristian_c> kratos, è tornato il prompt?
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642211/
<cristian_c> ciron, perché quel driver lì
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> <ciron> Non riesco ad installare la stampante multifunzione Canon MF4450, ho visto che non è supportata ufficialmente ma con una vecchia versione di ubuntu stampava e   anche  bene,  cosa mi suggerite per metterla in funzione con ubuntu  14.10?
<cristian_c> sbot, caricala su uno dei siti indicati dal bot
<ciron> non ricordo chi mi suggerì di provarlo
<mikle> scusami..non ho ben capito cosa devo fare. Dalla lista dei pacchetti che mi hai mandato devo trovare quelli che già ho installato? come?
<mikle> (e come li rimuovo?
<cristian_c> mikle, hai synaptic - gestore pacchetti?
<mikle> no
<cristian_c> ciron, in un terminale, digita: lsusb
<cristian_c> con stampante collegata e accesa
<cristian_c> mikle, installalo
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> ah, non puoi installare, lol
<mikle> già...
<cristian_c> mikle, allora aspetta un attimo
<mikle> ok
<kratos> cosa devo fare cristian_c?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22200/how-to-uninstall-a-deb-package
<cristian_c> You can also use dpkg --remove packagename.
<cristian_c> cambiando il nome e senza il punto finale :P
<mikle> ok quindi con quel comando rimuovo i pacchetti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> kratos, è tornato il prompt?
<ciron> cristian_c: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:2737 Canon, Inc. MF4410
<mikle> ultima cosa: come faccio a sapere quali devo rimuovere tra quelli elencati?
<cristian_c> mikle, no, devi specificare il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> esempio
<kratos> no
<ExPBoy> bho
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg --remove openoffice_4.1.1-6_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> ma non sono abituato a riga di comando per rimuovere pacchi deb
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, allora il terminale stava ancora lavorando
<mikle> sisi questo mi è chiaro...devo rimuoverli uno alla volta..non so quali però :D
<cristian_c> se il prompt non ritornava
<cristian_c> mikle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642208/
<cristian_c> quelli nella lista
<cristian_c> fornita da ls -l ~/it/DEBS
<mikle> ok tutti quelli a partire da openoffice_4.1.1-6_amd64.deb
<sbot> https://imgur.com/gallery/QtWcl92/new
<mikle> allora provo
<mikle> grazie
<sbot> è questo lo scree che volevi?
<cristian_c> mikle, forse anche desktop-integration
<cristian_c> mikle, per ognuno provi
<mikle> ok
<cristian_c> ci sono i 331 e i 304
<sbot> si
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sbot, come mai vuoi installare i 346?
<sbot> ho installato civilization 5
<sbot> ed ho alcuni bug grafici
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> giusta risposta :D
<sbot> che a quanto ho letto in giro si risolvono con i nuovi driver
<cristian_c> sbot, ok, ma quei nuovi driver presentano migliore per la tua scheda anche?
<cristian_c> i 346, intendo
<cristian_c> su linux
<sbot> sinceramente nn ho controllato
<cristian_c> *migliorie
<sbot> ho dato per scontato che fosse così
<sirio_88> Ciao Cristian ho fatto come mi avete detto ieri.. Ho scritto nomodeset nel grub e il sistema è partito.. Ma ogni volta che avviò il pc devo fare quel passaggio? O c'è un modo per salvarlo?
<cristian_c> sbot, la prima cosa da fare è guardare il changelog
<cristian_c> che è fondamentale
<ciron> cristian_c: ho scaricato i driver mf4410, provo ad installarli
<sbot> sisi hai ragione
<cristian_c> sbot, vedi un po' , poi magari si vede se installare quelli dei repository di terze parti
<sbot> mo vado sul sito di nvidia e vedo che dice
<cristian_c> xorg-edgers, eccc...
<cristian_c> ciron, controllo un attimo sul sito canon
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642275/ cristian_c
<sbot> grazie
<mikle> mi sono già bloccato lol
<ciron> cristian_c: ho già controllato, sto sostituendo la versione precedentemente installata
<cristian_c> mikle, ok, errore mio
<cristian_c> che non ricordo la sintassi precisa
<cristian_c> dpkg: errore: è necessario specificare i pacchetti con il loro nome, non riportando il nome dei file che li contengono
<ciron> cristian_c: adesso il driver è installato
<sbot> cristian_c questo è quanto : https://imgur.com/iYcyR0T
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | openoffice
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<mikle> devo postare dpkg -l | grep openoffice o anche il comando precedente?
<sirio_88> Ciao Cristian ho fatto come mi avete detto ieri.. Ho scritto nomodeset nel grub e il sistema è partito.. Ma ogni volta che avviò il pc devo fare quel passaggio? O c'è un modo per salvarlo?
<ciron> cristian_c: il driver è cndrvcups-common
<cristian_c> ciron, in genere se avevi semplicemente aggiunto la stampante alla finestra con i driver lbp-3360, bastava rimuovere la stampante dalla suddetta finestra
<cristian_c> sirio_88, non te l'avevo detto io
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> sirio_88, sì, si può salvare l'impostazione
<cristian_c> mikle, no, solo quello con il grep
<cristian_c> il primo era errato :P
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | sirio_88
<ubot-it> sirio_88: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642288/
<sirio_88> Cristian_c Mi puoi dire come? Se non chiedo troppo :-P
<cristian_c> sbot, apri la scheda 'Prodotti supportati', ma comunque, è questione non di #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !chat | sbot
<ubot-it> sbot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sirio_88, scendi nella pagina, intanto
<sbot> hai ragione cristian_c
<aspo> Salve, ho installato kubuntu 14.04 e il computer va a "scatti" (es, quando sposto un plasmoide, tutto va a scatti, stessa cosa quando vedo un video in HTML)
<sbot> ma il problema strano è che ultimamente da due mesi a questa parte, quando fa gli aggiornamenti di sitema, trova anche dei nuovi driver nvidia ma puntualmente fallisce nell'installazione
<aspo> Qualcuno saprebbe come aiutarmi? Ho un Acer Veriton X2631G comprato nel 2014
<cristian_c> mikle, allora
<cristian_c> mikle, apt-cache policy openoffice.org-hyphenation
<ciron> cristian_c: Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-document-format-not-supported».
<ciron> nel tentativo di stampa
<cristian_c> mikle, apt-cache policy openoffice-debian-menus
<aspo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<sbot> quando mi chiede di inviare il report, automaticamente mi porta su di una pagina di ubuntu dove vedo che il problema è comune a molti, ed ubuntu ha aperto un ticket ufficiale per il problema ma nn c'è ancora nessuna soluzione
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642315/
<cristian_c> mikle, comunque ho visto che si possono rimuovere anche con apt-get
<cristian_c> ok, il primo pacco l'hai installato dai repository di ubuntu, quindi non fa parte dell'archivio
<cristian_c> mikle, sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice-debian-menus
<cristian_c> sbot, hai installato altri driver?
<sbot> no
<sbot> continuo ad usare i 331 che mi ha dato in origine
<cristian_c> aspo, un attimo
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642328/
<cristian_c> <sbot> ma il problema strano è che ultimamente da due mesi a questa parte, quando fa gli aggiornamenti di sitema, trova anche dei nuovi driver nvidia ma puntualmente fallisce nell'installazione
<cristian_c> sbot, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> mikle, mmmm
<sbot> fatto varie volte ma nn so perchè non li trova più i nuovi
<cristian_c> allora con dpkg
<sbot> da due mesi a questa parte lo ha fatto da solo due volte
<sbot> e due volte fallisce l'installazione di questi driver
<cristian_c> mikle, sudo dpkg --remove openoffice-debian-menus
<sbot> che poi nn riesco a richiamare da riga
<ExPBoy> sbot, quanti ppa hai?
<cristian_c> lol
<sbot> un bott
<cristian_c> aspo, installato da poco?
<sbot> un botto
<ExPBoy> ecco
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642351/
<ExPBoy> allora mi spiace ma te la sei voluta
<sbot> eh immagino
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> aspo, ho visto il modello
<sbot> ma nn c'è un modo per tirarmi fuori dalle botte?
<ExPBoy> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sbot> uno a uno ?!?!
<ExPBoy> eh mica è colpa mia
<sbot> no vabbe
<sbot> solo che è una mazzata
<ExPBoy> vero
<ExPBoy> ma meritata :)
<sirio_88> Su di un sistema installato, per fare in modo che ad ogni avvio i parametri necessari vengano automaticamente caricati, è necessario editare la voce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT nel file /etc/default/grub.
<sirio_88> Ma dove scrivo?
<cristian_c> Driver della stampante UFRII/UFRII LT per Linux v2.90
<sbot> vabbe meritata non so a meno che l'ignoranza nn sia una colpa
<cristian_c> ciron, su quale ubuntu?
<aspo> Salve, ho installato kubuntu ma va a scatti
<cristian_c> sirio_88, esatto
<aspo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> sbot, ultimo OT: la legge non ammette ignoranza e nemmeno ubuntu :P
<cristian_c> aspo, lol
<cristian_c> !ripeti | aspo
<ubot-it> aspo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<aspo> Ok, nessuno mi aveva risposto, l'avevo riscritta
<sbot> ok allora dobbiamo sterminare il 93 % del genere umano
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sbot, hai visto se i 346 supportano la gt540m?
<sbot> si
<sbot> supportano
<sbot> ti ho postato uno screen prima
<cristian_c> aspo, se non rispondono, non significa che qualcuno non abbia letto
<cristian_c> aspetta, un po' di pazienza, aspetta che qualcuno risponda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sbot, apri la scheda 'Prodotti supportati', ma comunque, è questione non di #ubuntu-it
<ExPBoy> eh
<sbot> infatti ringrazio e vi lascio al vostro lavoro
<cristian_c> sbot, non ho visto la schermata, né in -it né in -chat
<cristian_c> lol
<sbot> https://imgur.com/iYcyR0T
<ExPBoy> lavoro?
<cristian_c> sbot, e mica l'hai aperta?
<cristian_c> sempre quella vecchia è :P
<sbot> vabbe ragazzi cmq grazie lo stesso mo vedo di risolvere da solo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aspo, installato da poco?
<sbot> buona giornata
<cristian_c> comunque, non avevi risposto, aspo
<cristian_c> sbot, lol
<ExPBoy> mha
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642351/ cristian_c   .. (se c'è da aspettare aspetto, risposto solo perchè non so se hai visto il link)
<cristian_c> sbot, il bot ti dice anche come risolvere ,  volendo
<sbot> sisi ho letto
<cristian_c> mikle, ok, una rimozione è andata
<cristian_c> sbot, altrimenti, entri in synaptic
<cristian_c> sbot, individui il repo incriminato, e rimuovi i pacchetti in esso contenuti
<sbot> ok
<sbot> tnx
<cristian_c> ma fai attenzione a non toccare quelli dei repository ufficiali
<ExPBoy> lol
<mikle> ok...quindi come procedo?
<cristian_c> una volta fatto, disattiva  i repo incriminati e dai un sudo apt-get update
<sbot> va bene
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642442/
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<ospite_lubuntu14> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10642444/
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642450/
<cristian_c> mikle, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> ciron, ok, hai 14.10
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642458/
<cristian_c> quindi il 2.90 dovrebbe essere quello giusto, suppongo
<cristian_c> mikle, hai fatto un po' di pulizia :P
<mikle> sì!
<mikle> ora?
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<ciron> cristian_c: su ubuntu 14.10 64Bit
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642485/
<cristian_c> ciron, sto scarrigando i driveri
<ciron> cristian_c: un nuovo modo tipo di download? ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> manca un minuto :P
<ciron> ok
<cristian_c> mikle, hai diversi problemi con i pacchi libreoffice
<cristian_c> sono mezzi installati
<cristian_c> ciron, ok, dentro ci sono due pacchi deb
<dariok> buongiorno, c'è possibilità su ubuntu (server 14.04 con istallato anche l'ambiente grafico) di far partire x11vnc per un utente? senza però che appaia sullo schermo del server ciò che viene fatto..
<cristian_c> cndrvcups-common_2.90-1_amd64.deb
<mikle> capisco...
<cristian_c> cndrvcups-ufr2-uk_2.90-1_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> mmm, uk, lol
<cristian_c> mikle, allora
<ciron> io ho usato il primo
<ciron> il secondo è in inglese, stando alle lettere UK
<cristian_c> i pacchi qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642208/ iniziano tutti con la stringa openoffice, quindi non sono installati, mikle
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep integration
<cristian_c> ciron, infatti, sto guardando
<cristian_c> sul sito canon
<cristian_c> Lingue:
<cristian_c> Italiano
<cristian_c> ciron, comunque, installalo
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642512/
<cristian_c> uno è il comune, l'altro è per quel modello
<cristian_c> ciron, dpkg -l | grep cups
<ciron> ok, lo faccio adesso
<cristian_c> mikle, ok, non è installato desktop-integration
<cristian_c> mikle, si può dire che i pacchi contenuti nell'archivio scaricato dal sito openoffice
<cristian_c> nessuno di questi è attualmente installato
<cristian_c> mikle, ergo, devi risolvere i problemi con libreoffice, e la cosa migliore secondo me è rimuovere libreoffice e reinstallarlo
<ciron> cristian_c: fatto
<mikle> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | ciron
<ubot-it> ciron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikle> come lo rimuovo?
<cristian_c> dariok, che senso ha installare un ambiente grafico su un pc con ubuntu server, lol?
<ciron> cristian_c: che ti devo mettere in paste?
<cristian_c> iU = install unpacked
<ospite_lubuntu14> Buongiorno potete aiutarmi a fare un po di pulizia? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10642444/
<dariok> cristian_c ora ti spiego: ho usato ubuntu server per poter istallare il software raid, in realtà volevo l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciron, dpkg -l | grep cups
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, stai postando sempre la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> ma non ti si era già risposto?
<cristian_c> rU = remove unpacked
<dariok> anche se il "server" verrà in effetti utilizzato come server con i thin client attaccati, ho notato che le sessioni che apro, anche dell'utente amministratore, non hanno accesso a tutti ciò a cui accedo dall'ambiente grafico unity (o comunque nel menù non ci sono)
<cristian_c> mikle, ok, puoi rimuovere o reinstallare con dpkg
<cristian_c> anche i pacchi di libreoffice
<dariok> ho necessità, a distanza, di poter accedere all'interfaccia, ma non ho ancora capito come fare
<cristian_c> dariok, quindi i client devono collegarsi al pc con ubuntu server?
<dariok> si
<ospite_lubuntu14> si cristian ma volevo sapere se c'era un comando da tastiera per eliminare più headers/kernel alla volta oppure se si devono eliminare uno alla volta
<mikle> ok...e quali sono i pacchetti da eliminare=
<mikle> ?
<dariok> però non ci sono problemi con i client..
<cristian_c> ospite_lubuntu14, intanto non li hai rimossi come ti si era invece consigliato
<ciron> cristian_c: non ho capito la tua richiesta, scusami
<ospite_lubuntu14> sono dovuto uscire sono rientrato adesso :(
<cristian_c> mikle, prova con quelli principali di openoffice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642485/
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, praticamente puoi cancellare tutti i linux-image e linux-image extra tranne gli ultimi 2
<cristian_c> vedi tu se forzare l'installazione o la rimozione
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, con sudo apt-get remove --purge   , incolli il loro nome
<ospite_lubuntu14> krabador ma prima gli header e poi i kernel image?
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, anche tutto insieme nel comando
<mikle> cristian_c quindi ad esempio dovrei dare questo comando per il primo pacchetto che compare tra quelli che mi hai postato: sudo dpkg --remove libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer?
<cristian_c> ciron, dpkg -l | grep cups
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<dariok> vi vedo troppo impegnati.. torno dopo :D
<ciron> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642613/
<cristian_c> mikle, sì
<cristian_c> puoi fare anche così
<ciron> cristian_c: alla riga 4 ci dovrebbe essere il mio driver installato, giusto?
<cristian_c> ii  cndrvcups-common                                     2.90-1                                   amd64        Canon Printer Driver Common Modules Ver.2.90
<cristian_c> ii  cndrvcups-ufr2-uk                                    2.90-1                                   amd64        Canon UFR2 Printer Driver for Linux
<cristian_c> questi due
<ospite_lubuntu14> krabador saresti così gentile a indicarmi il comando per eliminare gli headers inutili? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10642616/
<ciron> cristian_c: che dovrei fare secondo te? cancellare gli altri diver installati?
<cristian_c> ciron, no no
<cristian_c> ciron, ora che hai installato anche il secondo pacco
<cristian_c> ciron, funza?
<cristian_c> ciron, anzi, rimuovi e riaggiungi la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, lo stesso che hai mandato per linux-image e linux-image-extra inutili
<cristian_c> dovresti trovare il nuovo driver nella lista
<ciron> gli ha teso la mano ma non comunica con la stampante
<ciron> cristian_c: già ho fatto sta cosa un pò di volte ma nulla
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, "krabador ma prima gli header e poi i kernel image?" ---> <krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, anche tutto insieme nel comando
<cristian_c> ciron, cioè?
<ciron> non funziona
<ciron> c'è l'mf4400
<ciron> quello mi consiglia
<mikle> cristian_c il primo è andato..il secondo no: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642646/
<cristian_c> ciron, quindi è cambiato rispetto all'LBP-3360
<ciron> yess
<cristian_c> ciron, è una buona notizia
<cristian_c>  libreoffice-report-builder-bin dipende da libreoffice-base.
<ciron> mo vediamo di prenderne un'altra, dai ;)
<cristian_c> iU  libreoffice-report-builder-bin                       1:4.3.3-0ubuntu1                         amd64        LibreOffice component for building database reports -- libraries
<cristian_c> mikle, devi rimuovere prima quello
<ospite_lubuntu14> krabador il mio problema è la sintassi giusta del comando :(
<krabador> <krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, con sudo apt-get remove --purge   , incolli il loro nome
<mikle> ok grazie..gli altri quindi in sequenza? cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciron, ok, ho trovato una spiegazione forse
<cristian_c> mikle, hai rimosso libreoffice-report-builder-bin
<ospite_lubuntu14> krabador separati da : , o da che cosa? scusatemi non sono pratico di comandi da terminale :(
<cristian_c> mikle, ma l'output di terminale già ti dice più o meno come risolvere il problema
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, dopo --purge incolli i nomi dei pacchetti separati da semplice spazio
<mikle> si hai ragione
<cristian_c> ciron, anche se i driver sono a 64 bit, viene richiesto lo stesso di installare pacchetti a 32 bit
<cristian_c> non dei driver, ma dipendenze
<ciron> waaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mikle, hai rimosso libreoffice-report-builder-bin?
<ciron> cristian_c: devo installere i driver 32bit?
<mikle> si
<ospite_lubuntu14> krabador grazie sei stato molto gentile ora esco e provo :)
<cristian_c> ciron, ho detto esattamente il contrario
<cristian_c> ciron, però effettivamente, installare i driver 32 bit su una ubuntu a 32 bit ti eviterebbe soluzioni laboriose
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> come installare dipendenze a 32 bit
<ciron> purtroppo questo è un 64bit
<krabador> ospite_lubuntu14, di niente
<cristian_c> ciron, questo cosa?
<ciron> questo pc
<mikle> sto provando ad eliminare anche gli altri
<cristian_c> ciron, sui pc a 64 bit hai la possibilità di installare sistemi a 32 e a 64 bit
<cristian_c> non vale il viceversa
<cristian_c> mikle, ok
<ciron> non lo sapevo
<ciron> quindi per semplificarmi la vita dovrei scaricarmi ubuntu 14.10 32 bit?
<ciron> e installarlo?
<cristian_c> ciron, potresti pure farlo
<cristian_c> tra le varie opzioni
<cristian_c> ciron, e per evitare di perderti nel ginepraio delle dipendenze
<cristian_c> *è
<ciron> proviamo prima a risolvere con le dipendenze, per piacere
<ciron> come ultima soluzione, scarico la ub32bit
<ciron> per questione di tempistica d'installazione e magari risparmiarla all'HD
<mikle> cristian_c ho problemi con questo pacchetto...http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642748/
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642748/
<cristian_c>  mythes-en-us dipende da libreoffice-core | openoffice.org-core (>= 1.9) | language-support-writing-en; comunque:
<cristian_c>  python3-uno dipende da libreoffice-core (= 1:4.3.3-0ubuntu1).
<mikle> ah ok..quindi devo eliminare prima mythes-en-us e python3-uno?
<cristian_c> mikle, disinstalla python3-uno
<mikle> ok
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> python3-uno
<mikle> fatto
<cristian_c> mikle, oppure mythes-it, giusto, scusa
<cristian_c> avevo malinteso
<mikle> ok..quindi elimino anche mythes-en-us
<mikle> ?
<cristian_c> sì, scusa, mythes-en-usb
<cristian_c> *us
<mikle> ok
<cristian_c> avevo capito mythes-it
<mikle> si anche quello
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciron, sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386 libjpeg62:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642798/ suppongo di dover eliminare anche tutti questi vero? (scusa ma non vorrei fare altri casini) cristian_c
<cristian_c> mikle, prova a rimuovere liboasis core
<cristian_c> insomma quello lì
<cristian_c>  libobasis4.4-core dipende da libreoffice4.4-ure (>= 4.4.1.2).
<mikle> sisi...ma quello mi dà altre dipendenze..quindi devo eliminare anche altro ecc....una matriosca gigante
<ciron> mi allontano un attimo
<cristian_c> mikle, beh, il casino è nato dal mischiare
<cristian_c> ciron, segnati il comando, poi
<ciron> l'ho lanciato
<cristian_c> ok
<maxel---mAXE> salve
<maxel---mAXE> scusate
<maxel---mAXE> ma come faccio a vedere su ubuntu studio 14.04 se ho un sistema a 64 bit o 32 bit?
<Carlin0> maxel---mAXE, uname -a
<maxel---mAXE> ah ok
<Carlin0> maxel---mAXE, al terminale ovviamente
<maxel---mAXE> sisi
<mikle> cristian_c dovrei averli cancellati tutti
<mikle> c'è un modo per sapere se li ho eliminati tutti o no?
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<cristian_c> mikle, nel caso, avrai fatto la cura dimagrante al sistema
<cristian_c> :P
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642881/
<mikle> sicuramente :'D
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mikle, sono tutti rc
<cristian_c> mikle, quindi si procede come  prima
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642890/
<cristian_c> mikle, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642906/
<cristian_c> mikle, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<mikle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642927/
<cristian_c> ok, pulito
<cristian_c> mikle, per installare libreoffice, fallo da softwate center
<mikle> quindi ho eliminato definitivamente libreoffice?
<cristian_c> apri il software center, lo cerchi e lo installi
<mikle> si...ma quindi si è risolto anche il problema delle installazioni?
<cristian_c> mikle, se poi vuoi successivamente installare openoffice
<cristian_c> segui le istruzioni del wiki per farlo in modo corretto
<cristian_c> mikle, è stato ripulito il casino, a quanto sembra
<mikle> provo
<cristian_c> !openoffice | mikle
<ubot-it> mikle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org/Dizionario
<cristian_c> ops, sbagliato
<cristian_c> mikle, nel caso volessi installare openoffice: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org
<cristian_c> mikle, ma per il momento installa libreoffice dal software center
<mikle> nono grazie ma non mi azzardo nemmeno..l'importante è che si sia risolto il problema delle installazioni. quindi provo ad installare libreoffice
<cristian_c> mikle, il punto è che hai agito senza consultare la documentazione
<mikle> si lo so... :(
<cristian_c> ignorando il fatto che potesse esserci un conflitto tra le due applicazioni
<cristian_c> mikle, quindi per il futuro , se vuoi fare qualcosa, consulta la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | mikle
<ubot-it> mikle: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<ammm> scusate mi sonl registrato ora per fare una domanda, ho ripristinato il mio pc e ho messo ubuntu, ho seguito questa guida per far funzionare i tasti funzione http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/ubuntu-tasti-fn-non-riconosciuti-ecco.html ma comunque anche premendoli non accade nulla (il problema principale era per il tastino che attiva il wifi) sapete se v'
<ammm> è un altro modo? grazie
<mikle> ok sembra che funzioni..mi ha installato libreoffice!
<cristian_c> ammm, qui non sono permessi link a risorse esterne tipo blog
<mikle> non so come ringraziarti..mi hai salvato!
<cristian_c> mikle, di niente
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> mikle, e leggi la doc di ubuntu :P
<cristian_c> ammm, su quale pc?
<ammm> scusa era solo per far vdere come ho fatto, è un hp 530
<mikle> lo farò!
<cristian_c> ammm, peraltro quella guida è pure vecchia
<cristian_c> ammm, conosci il modello esatto di hp 530?
<cristian_c> magari ce ne sono varianti
<ammm> un attimo
<cristian_c> ciron, hai fatto?
<cristian_c> ciron, sul forum di debianitalia dicono che con quel comando hanno risolto
<ammm> hp 530 kq630aa #abz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ammm, celeron m
<cristian_c> è vecchiotto
<cristian_c> intel gma come scheda grafica, mmmm
<ammm> cristian oppure c'è un modo per attivare il pulsantino dal terminale o qualcos altro?
<valerio> Buonasera. Formattando il mio pc ed installando la nuova versione di ubuntu, mi viene restituito questo messaggio. Errore: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. Entering rescue mode.
<heraklone> buon giorno, ho un problema stavo installando ubuntu al fianco di win 7 poi mi sono accorto che il pc non supporta la 62 quindi ho preso la 32 solo che non mi da la voce di spunta installa al fianco di win 7 ma solo sostituisci come posso procedere?
<heraklone> premetto che con la 62 avevo in pratica terminato l'installazione ma non mi partiva
<bugfix> semmai 64 bit non 62 :-(
<heraklone> si scusa 64
<bugfix> niente
<heraklone> abbi pazienza è da ta notte che ci sto diventando pazzo
<bugfix> ma perché non scegli l'opzione "altro"
<heraklone> l'ho fatto
<bugfix> invece di affiancare al win
<heraklone> ma mi dice che devo impostare la root
<bugfix> che hd hai?
<heraklone> dal menùma boh!!!
<bugfix> ?? la root
<heraklone> non trovo neppure sto menu
<bugfix> installi da una live?
<heraklone> si
<heraklone> da cd
<heraklone> è un asus
<bugfix> installazione diretta oppure prima fai partire la live
<heraklone> sto con la live ora
<bugfix> hai dato un'occhiata al tuo Hd con gparted?
<heraklone> così mi faccio guidare passo per passo :D
<heraklone> no sto avviandolo ora
<bugfix> puoi fare una partizione dedicata per linux/ubuntu?
<heraklone> si lhd è già diviso
<heraklone> quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<bugfix> dove metteresti l'ubuntu? sdb sdc o che?
<heraklone> dev/sda3
<bugfix> ok
<heraklone> ovvero la partizione da 190gb per i back up di win
<bugfix> quando ti chiede dove installare devi scegliere l'opzione "altro"
<heraklone> ovvero la partizione da 190gb per i back up di win:D
<bugfix> e seguire le info da li
<heraklone> si l'ho fatto e sono arrivto alle partizioni
<heraklone> solo che non riesco ad andare a vanti
<bugfix> e dove ti fermi?
<bugfix> dove sta l'intoppo?
<heraklone> parto con l'installazione sulla partizione
<heraklone> ma mi dice che non trova il file di sistema
<heraklone> di impostare i root dal menu delle partizioni
<bugfix> devi dare la "/" come punto di mount
<bugfix> poi dai ext4,
<heraklone> un attimo che ci provo
<bugfix> prova
<heraklone> devo dirgli di formattare?
<heraklone> oppure mando avanti e basta?
<bugfix> certo se ti puo' aiutare guarda questa guida http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/guida-ubuntu-14-04-lts-165506/
<heraklone> sembra che sta camminando ora
<bugfix> ok
<heraklone> però mi sa che ho fatto un errore
<bugfix> dovresti farcela
<heraklone> mi chiedeva dello spazio swap
<bugfix> che errore?
<bugfix> fa niente vai tranquillo
<heraklone> mi chiedeva dello spazio swapè non lo trovva
<bugfix> quanta ram ha il tuo asus
<bugfix> può sopperire la tua ram
<bugfix> non c'è bisogno della swap
<bugfix> ti saluto devo andare
<ammm> non se se puo essere utile, ma ora ho scoperto che i tasti funzione funzionano, luminosita suono blocco ecc, l unica cosa a non funzionare è quel minghia di pulsantino che attiva il wifi mannaggia, appena avvio si accende un attimo, poi si rispegne e non si accende piu, ma lo devo premere in combinazione con altri tasti? mi ricordavo di no
<cristian_c> ammm,
<cristian_c> ammm, la scheda wifi è una broadcom
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ammm, la scheda wifi è una broadcom
<cristian_c> ammm, a che ti serve il tastino? Che problemi hai?
<palmi90> salve, ho installato ubuntu... in fase di accesso  chiede la pwd ed entra senza problemi, ma se la inserisco dal software center mi da errore di autenticazione
<palmi90> il mio utente come permessi risulta avere "personalizzato"
<cristian_c> personalizzato?
<cristian_c> palmi90, di quale ubuntu stai parlando?
<palmi90> o meglio come tipo di account
<palmi90> non so se si riferisce ai permessi
<palmi90> comunque ubuntu mate 14.04
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> palmi90, mi dispiace, ubuntu mate 14.04 non è ufficialmente supportata
<krabador> palmi90, sudo apt-cache search pacchettochevuoi
<krabador> palmi90, da terminale
<krabador> vedi cosa restituisce
<krabador> chiudi il software center prima
<palmi90> krabador anche da terminale mi dice "riprovare" dopo che ho inserito la password
<krabador> palmi90, ma sei sicuro di inserire la password correttamente?
<palmi90> sisi
<palmi90> mi funziona solo in fase di login
<krabador> palmi90, maiuscole e minuscole non sono uguali
<krabador> palmi90, quante password ti ha fatto inserire in installazione?
<palmi90> si lo so
<fulmine> ciao a tutti
<fulmine> c'è qualche esperto di samba?
<fulmine> mi consigliate qualche guida?
<krabador> !samba | fulmine
<ubot-it> fulmine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fulmine> leggendo quella pagina riesco a vedere linux anche da microsoft? serve altro?
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza al sistema
<ciron> Rieccomi, non mi sono sentito bene, adesso è tutto ok
<krabador> fulmine, https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<ciron> krabador: potresti aiutarmi con la stampante, per piacere?
<fulmine> come faccio a connettermi alla sezione giusta?
<ciron> cristian_c: ci sei?
<ciron> non ti avevo visto nella lista scusa, possiamo continuare con la stampante per piacere?
<krabador> ciron, qui dentro, si fanno domande dirette, non si chiamano persone
<ciron> krabador: mi avevaseguito cristian_c ma non avevo visto che era in linea
<krabador> ciron, non cambia nulla, la presenza in lista utenti non è assoluto indice di presenza, se ti serve supporto, chiedi
<krabador> non chiami
<krabador> fulmine, digiti /join #ubuntu-it-chat , per accedere al canale di chat libera
<krabador> fulmine, digiti /join #samba, per accedere al canale irc di samba, in inglese
<ciron> ok, riassumo: con cristian_c abbiamo installato il driver giusto per la mia stampante Canon MF4450, ossia quello per le MF4400 series per AMD64
<krabador> ciron, sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386 libjpeg62:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<krabador> riavvia
<ciron> ok
<ciron> krabador: cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10644482/ prima di riavviare
<ciron> mi dice che qui pacchetti che mi hai fatto tentare d'intallare ci sono già alla versione più recente ma ho anche 12 pacchetti da aggiornare
<ciron> giusto?
<cristian_c> ciron, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> ciron, ma quei tre pacchetti non li avevi installati prima?
<krabador> quelli aggiornali
<krabador> e poi, se hai installato quei pacchetti, riprova la stampante
<cristian_c> <ciron> l'ho lanciato
<ciron> cristian_c: aggiornato, riprovo la stampate?
<cristian_c> ciron, sì, nel caso riavvia
<ciron> ok
<cristian_c> insomma, prova varie cose, poi, tipo rimuovere e riaggiungere la stampante alla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> un po' di cosette
<ciron> non va, riavvio, a tra poco
<ciron> cristian_c: krabador: la stampante finziona
<ciron> funziona
<ciron> ho provato lo scanner, ma non va
<ciron> ha anche riconosciuto il driver della stampante ma dice di provare a cambiare stampante
<ciron> scanner
<ciron> cristian_c:  ci sei?
<tnozyrox> 'sera
<ciron> cristian_c: il tuo consiglio sulla pulizia e allineamento stampanti Canon Ip2700 a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4197473 valgono anche per Ubuntu 14.10?
<ciron> quella stampante non è allineata
<ciron> cristian_c: per il successore di Trusty è 2° link, capito
<ciron> su quella paguna intendo
<ciron> pagina
<cristian_c> ciron, molto semplicemente
<ciron> non capisco molto bene l'inglese
<cristian_c> ciron, lo scanner è altra cosa
<cristian_c> ciron, quale driver hai installato?
<ciron> il driver che abbiamo installato lo legge anche lo scanner, essendo una multifunzione
<ciron> inerente la MF4450, con Driver Mf4400
<cristian_c> ciron, non funziona così
<ciron> mia madre usa entrambe le stampanti, a proposito, complimenti agli sviluppatori Ubuntu daparte della famiglia
<cristian_c> ciron, qui non credo ci siano gli sviluppatori ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma molto semplicemente ci sono utenti ubuntu, come te
<ciron> come gli si può fare sentie la soddisfazionesul lavorato, oltre alle donazioni, si può comunicare in qualche modo con loro?
<ciron> anche se adesso stanno ultimando la 15.04 in uscita ad aprile
<ciron> vidid violet se non erro, dagli animali ai colori ;)
<ciron> vivid
<krabador> ciron, veramente è questo http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2014&image=ubuntu_1504_vivid_show
<krabador> continua sempre sulla stessa scia.
<ciron> Stupendo!!!!! :))))))
<cristian_c> ciron, lsusb
<ciron> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciron> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645315/
<cristian_c> ora una domanda: che c'entra sudo?
<cristian_c> imageCLASS MF4410 	USB 	0x04a9/0x2737 	Complete 	All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI) 	pixma (0.17.4) 	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> lol
<ciron> rieccomi
<ciron> non sò perchè sono uscito e rientrato rimanendo nella schermata
<cristian_c> imageCLASS MF4410 	USB 	0x04a9/0x2737 	Complete 	All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI) 	pixma (0.17.4) 	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> ciron, lo scanner ha il miglior supporto su linux
<cristian_c> senza installare alcunché
<Riccardone> ciron: hai visto te stesso uscire e rientrare nella schermata ?
<ciron> sisi
<ciron> ne simplescan ne xsane riescono a farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> ciron, definisci meglio la tua affermazione
<ciron> attivando simplescan ho cercato di fare una scansione ma dà un errore
<cristian_c> ciron, attivando?
<ciron> cliccando sull'icona di simplescan
<cristian_c> aprendo simplescan, vuoi dire?
<ciron> eh si, scusa
<cristian_c> oppure cliccando sul bottone di scansione?
<ciron> da pc
<ciron> "errore di comunicazione con lo scanner
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ciron, posta una bella schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciron> ok
<ciron> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/D0jl60k
<cristian_c> ciron, sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> ma prima chiudi la finestra di simple-scan
<ciron> fatto, adesso?
<cristian_c> ciron, sudo simple-scan
<ciron> ho l'applicazione simplescan aperta
<ciron> provo a scansionare?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ciron, l'hai aperta con sudo?
<ciron> si, mi dà lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciron, quindi hai soltanto installato i driver della stampante?
<cristian_c> non hai fatto altro?
<ciron> no, ti mando un'altra fotina
<ciron> asp
<cristian_c> ciron, magari che contenga anche il terminale
<ciron> ok
<ciron> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/jNLRfng
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> lo acanner viene visto e riconosciuto da simple scan
<cristian_c> ciron, lo scanner è acceso?
<ciron> si
<ciron> e collegato
<cristian_c> mmmm, nel forum russo di ubuntu ne parlano
<cristian_c> !info sane-backend
<ubot-it> Package sane-backend does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info sane-backends
<ubot-it> Package sane-backends does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> ciron, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199364
<cristian_c> The sane version from synaptics will not work. You have to get an unreleased version.
<cristian_c> ciron, in pratica devi compilare  e pacioccare con file e terminale
<cristian_c> se proprio devi
<cristian_c> ciron, non tutto l'hardware è linux digeribile
<ciron> cristian_c: lo immaginavo :( se va per le lunghe e rischio di comprimettere il sistema, suggerisco di spostarci sulla Ip2700 che ha bisogno    di manutenzione perche nella stampata, sbaglia l'allineamento
<cristian_c> e qui però non c'è risposta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/565434/canon-imageclass-mf-4450-scanner-driver-ubuntu-13-10
<ciron> lo scannere posso baipassarlo usando le foto trasmesse da te
<ciron> tel
<ciron> mo clicco su questo link
<cristian_c> ok
<ciron> poi si vedrà piu in la per lo scanner
<cristian_c> ciron, fai le operazioni di manutenzione per la ip2700
<cristian_c> ciron, non ci sono molte speranze per quello scanner
<ciron> stavo iniziando ad usare la tua guida qui per quella stampante http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4197473
<ciron> cristian_c: ora sono su questo link http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<cristian_c> ciron, insomma, non fare gli stessi errori dell'utente in quel topic
<ciron> non sono ancora arrivato ai suoi stessi errori
<cristian_c> ciron, salta direttamente al paragrafo Tools
<cristian_c> che è quello che ti interessa realmente
<ciron> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cngpijmonmp560 is the status monitor (also shows ink levels)
<cristian_c> cngpij is a driver GUI which allows to do many common operations (head cleaning, paper size, etc).
<cristian_c> Both require -P <printer> option
<cristian_c> ciron, ma più semplicemente, puoi utilizzare libinklevel e ink
<cristian_c> che supporta anche le canon
<ciron> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645636/
<cristian_c> no ,non ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> stai rifacendo gli stessi errori
<cristian_c> ciron, poi perché continui a insistere con sudo lsusb?
<ciron> quello è il comando di prima, l'errore che ho fatto prima, ho copiato tutto quanto ho fatto sul terminale, mi hai già fatto capire l'errore
<ciron> ci sono tutti i comandi fatti sino ad ora con te
<cristian_c> ciron, io non ti ho detto di aggiungere il ppa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciron, salta direttamente al paragrafo Tools
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> che è quello che ti interessa realmente
<ciron> ok, ci sono
<ciron> sto leggendo
<akis24> sera
<ciron> cngpijmonmp560 is the status monitor (also shows ink levels)
<ciron> cngpij is a driver GUI which allows to do many common operations (head cleaning, paper size, etc).
<ciron> Both require -P <printer> option
<ciron> che vuol dire?
<ciron> cosa devo installare e dove trovo le tools?
<ciron> vado a cena, a dopo
<noel80> ciao a tutti , scusate , sto provando ad installare i driver ATI in un laptop , seguendo la guida della wiki /Video/Ati/CatalystSitoAmd ....
<noel80> è normale che il terminale stia tanto nel passaggio della creazione del file .deb ? ... o potrebbe essersi incantato ? ....
<noel80> è fermo qui :  AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager
<noel80> =====================================================================
<noel80> Generating package: Ubuntu/trusty
<noel80> ( grazie )
<akis24> noel80:  io aspetteri poi dipende da quanto tempo è fermo li
<krabador> noel80, ufficialmente in ubuntu si installano dal repository ufficiale
<noel80> 5 minuti :) ... volevo provare per vedere se gestiva meglio il calore ...
<noel80> ah :) ha finito ora :)
<noel80> la guida comunque mi pare meglio di quelle cose che avevo provato tempo fa , che mi facevano trovare nel tty senza poi riuscire
<noel80> a risolvere nulla .
<noel80> ( se mi funziona direi che è semplice anche questo sistema di installazione )
<ciron> rieccomi
<osphone15> salve a tutti e tutte
<osphone15> per sapere come provare ubuntu phone su ubuntu desktop posso domandare qui no ?
<ciron> mi sento stanco vado a letto, a domani, buona notte
<akis24> !chat | osphone15
<ubot-it> osphone15: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<osphone15> dove posso chiedere allora ubot
<akis24> osphone15: ti ha scritto  dove chiedere gia' se leggi bene il messaggio
<osphone15> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> tnozyrox: niente pvt se hai domande da fare chiedi in canale
<akis24> tnozyrox: ovviamente su ubuntu o derivate ufficiali
<tnozyrox> era personale, grazie lo stesso !
<J3sse> Sera
<noel80> alla fine ho combinato con i driver AMD ( :) ) ...
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-22
<MasterV> forse ne ho incollati troppi
<MasterV> il ban è sempre dietro l'angolo? irc style? :D
<MasterV> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<MasterV> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 256 bits)
<MasterV> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.6.0-devel
<MasterV> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
<MasterV> penGL context flags: (none)
<krabador> MasterV, si , conviene tu faccia pastebin
<MasterV> OpenGL extensions:
<krabador> !pastebin | MasterV
<ubot-it> MasterV: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MasterV> finite
<MasterV> ok
<MasterV> krabador: come vedi di ATI radeon nemmeno l'ombra
<MasterV> :(
<krabador> mesa 10.6-devel non dovresti averlo
<krabador> per esempio
<krabador> hai toccato anche componenti core del sistema
<MasterV> azz
<MasterV> non suona bene
<krabador> allora, cerca di riportare il sistema nella sua condizione standard
<MasterV> mi sorge un dubbio, come faccio a sapere quali pacchetti devo togliere
<MasterV> su origine, sono una marea
<MasterV> :/
<MasterV> non vorrei fare altre cappellate
<krabador> MasterV, rimuovi i ppa con il comando che ti ho dato, e lui toglie i pacchetti installati dal ppa, ripristinando gli originali
<MasterV> per tutti i pacchetti che trovo su origine?
<MasterV> se mi consigli una guida per farlo, tolgo al volo lo stress
<MasterV> mi rendo conto che ti ho stressato stasera
<MasterV> :)
<krabador> MasterV, ai fini di un sistema il piu' integro possibile, visto che alcuni ppa hanno toccato componenti chiave, ti consiglio di reinstallare
<krabador> MasterV, ppa-purge, e lui fa tutto
<MasterV> reinstallare ubuntu, intendi?
<krabador> MasterV, si, con la convivenza di mesi con questi ppa, te lo consiglio
<MasterV> beh si, sposo la tua sensazione
<MasterV> lo percepisco sotto mano che il sistema è instabile
<MasterV> bene, domani reinstallo sulla stessa partizione eliminando l'attuale versione
<MasterV> mi consigli qualche versione particolare?
<krabador> MasterV, backup alla mano, mi raccomando
<MasterV> mi consigli qualche distribuzione particolare?
<MasterV> sempre...
<MasterV> :D
<krabador> MasterV, puoi reinstallare pure quello che hai usato fino ad adesso
<krabador> e per qualsiasi esigenza chiedi pure
<MasterV> per via dei dati che ho, ho backup sui cluster, su HD personali and everywhere
<krabador> MasterV, molto bene
<MasterV> benissimo..
<MasterV> domani reinstallo la 14.10
<MasterV> allora.
<MasterV> Bene krabador non so come ringraziarti
<MasterV> posso fare qualcosa per sdebitarmi?
<krabador> MasterV, puoi, nel frattempo, dopo averli riabilitati in software-properties-gtk , in "altro software" metterti a fare prove con ppa-purge
<krabador> in modo da renderti conto di quello che fa , come funziona
<MasterV> sarò onesto, non ho capito come utilizzare ppa-purge
<krabador> allora
<MasterV> li riattivo, ok, ma dove becco il nome del pacchetto? non l'ho capito
<MasterV> :D
<MasterV> per quello ti chiedevo di farne uno insieme
<MasterV> a mo di esempio esplicativo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<MasterV> fatto
<MasterV> è già installato
<krabador> sudo ppa-purge ppa:nome-repository/ppa
<krabador> per esempio
<MasterV> e qui ci sono, il comando canonico
<krabador> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<MasterV> ubuntu-wine? da dove lo tiri fuori?
<MasterV> PPA to be removed: ubuntu-wine ppa
<MasterV> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-wine ppa
<krabador> MasterV, sono stati riattivati?
<MasterV> ehmm
<MasterV> no :D
<krabador> bingo
<MasterV> cerco e riattivo miro
<MasterV> :D
<MasterV> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/pcf/miro-releases/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<MasterV> ho riattivato miro
<MasterV> per esempio
<krabador> con quelli offline, la cosa si complica
<MasterV> e il risultato del purge è questo sopra
<MasterV> beh credo sia meglio
<MasterV> sovrascrivere direttamente l'installazione e amen
<MasterV> considerando ciò che hai detto circa
<MasterV> il core
<krabador> stabilità stabilità , altro che :D
<MasterV> comunque gran bel passo avanti avere la grafica di nuovo
<MasterV> =)
<MasterV> grazie krabador!
<krabador> di niente MasterV , mi raccomando col sistema
<krabador> :D
<MasterV> :)
<MasterV> farò il possibile
<MasterV> domani leggo qualcosa su sti ppa
<MasterV> voglio vederci chiaro
<krabador> !ppa | MasterV
<ubot-it> MasterV: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<MasterV> Buona Notte e grazie ancora!
<krabador> !ppa-purge | MasterV
<ubot-it> MasterV: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MasterV> grazie ubot-it
<krabador> MasterV, molto semplicemente , una volta aggiunti , funzionano come i repository ubuntu , soltanto che se forniscono un software le cui dipendenze sono versioni alternative di componenti del sistema, il ppa, per installare quel software, installa quelle dipendenze
<MasterV> ho capito...
<MasterV> ne ho colto l'idea
<MasterV> domani leggo le pagine relative al purge
<MasterV> e gli approcci pratici al problema
<krabador> se tali pacchetti non sono stati controllati a dovere, infatti il motivo principali per cui vengono fatti, è per fornire ultime versioni di software
<krabador> (che molto probabilmente devono ancora mostrare i problemi per cui verranno patchate ...)
<MasterV> uhmm ok
<krabador> l'utente, al minimo si ritrova un programma che non gli parte
<MasterV> ok ci sono
<krabador> al massimo ha intaccato anche componenti che usano altri software
<MasterV> mi manca solo un metodo che mi permetta di discernere univocamente i ppa da quelli de sistema
<krabador> che poi non canno piu'
<MasterV> estraporlarne i nomi e le repository
<krabador> MasterV, molto semplicemente, il ppa  lo installa l'utente
<MasterV> e quindi trattarle con ppa-prge
<MasterV> si si su questo ci sono
<MasterV> e quindi trattarle con ppa-purge
<krabador> MasterV, se vuoi poi controllare, synaptic te li fa scorrere tranquillamente
<MasterV> synaptic mi da un totale di 2861 pacchetti
<MasterV> dovrei fare 2861 purge? :D
<krabador> no, ti dice tutto quello che hai
<krabador> è un gestore pacchetti
<krabador> non dice solo quello che hanno messo i ppa
<MasterV> se clicco su origine
<MasterV> mi da locale, locale main, locale universe
<MasterV> locale multiverse
<krabador> MasterV, vanno riabilitati tutti
<MasterV> utopic proposed/main/universe/multiverse
<MasterV> ecc ec
<MasterV> per esempio oggi mi dava problemi fglrx
<krabador> MasterV, hai un ppa xorg edgers
<krabador> è facile che avessi il loro
<MasterV> va beh, sarò stanco ma non la vedo così immediata e semplice come dite
<MasterV> repurare i nomi da synaptic non mi sembra così scontato :D
<MasterV> magari domani do un occhio a mente fresca
<krabador> MasterV, sono li
<MasterV> se avrò successo rientro e ve lo farò sapere
<MasterV> :D
<krabador> ma ti vedo restio a riabilitarli
<MasterV> no no dimmi come e lo faccio al volo
<MasterV> nella sezione "altro software"
<MasterV> ce ne sono molti, spunto quelli e li riabilito?
<krabador> si, come ti ho giò segnalato
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> altro sofrware
<krabador> li riabiliti
<krabador> e poi compi le operazioni a riguardo
<MasterV> ok fatto
<MasterV> ne ho riabilitato alcuni come questo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu
<krabador> chiudi correttamente, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vedi poi in synaptic
<MasterV> quindi do il comando sudo ppa-purge ppa:pipelight/stable/ubuntu/ppa
<MasterV> ahhh
<krabador> cosa dice?
<MasterV> ok ok con il sudo-apt get update
<MasterV> hai l'eleco chiaro dei ppa
<MasterV> non li avevo visti prima
<krabador> non l'elenco chiaro, ma solo del link di aggiornamento
<krabador> di quelli abilitati
<MasterV> si si
<MasterV> bene adesso dopo l'update
<MasterV> do il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa:pipelight/stable/ubuntu/ppa
<MasterV> Updating packages lists
<MasterV> ho provato con trusty main
<MasterV> PPA to be removed: trusty/main ppa
<MasterV> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: trusty/main ppa
<MasterV> PPA to be removed: trusty/main ppa
<MasterV> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: trusty/main ppa
<MasterV> PPA to be removed: trusty/main ppa
<tnozyrox> buona domenica :)
<ciron> buona domenica
<akis24> giorno
<TheMob> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu.Ho adesso come sistema operativo kali linux e quando riavvio il pc per installare ubuntu da pennetta esce una schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> TheMob, quindi , non puoi accedere neanche alla modalità live?
<TheMob> no
<cristian_c> TheMob, spiega esattamente i passi che hai eseguito
<cristian_c> dall'inizio
<TheMob> allora entro nel bios metto come boot la pennetta ed esce una schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante
<cristian_c> TheMob, prima
<cristian_c> di quello
<TheMob> parte il pc normalmente ed esce questa schermata
<cristian_c> lol
<TheMob> -.-
<cristian_c> la usb si è automagicamente creata da sola?
<TheMob> l ho creata io con unetbootin
<TheMob> e ho provato anche con il comando dd
<cristian_c> TheMob, controllato hash iso?
<TheMob> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !md5 | TheMob
<ubot-it> TheMob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ExPBoy> eh
<ciron> Rieccomi, buon giorno a tutti
<ciron> Dovrei finire di installare il tool per stampante Canon ip2700 seguendo questo link http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<ciron> al punto Tools, non so come continuare
<ciron> l'obiettivo è fare manutenzione alla stampante
<akis24> ciron: non diamo supporto a programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu   prova a entrare  in #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi li
<ciron> ho sbagliato, scusate, buona domenica
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sapete se la beta finale del 15.04 uscira' oggi?
<akis24> sacarde: l'uscita è prevista per aprile se non  erro ..
<sacarde> la beta finale ?
<akis24> sacarde: intendo la versione stabile
<ExPBoy> sacarde, le versioni beta in quantoi tali non sono finali
<sacarde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<ExPBoy> eh
<sacarde> ah, esce il 26, avevo letto male
<ExPBoy> :)
<sacarde> March 26th    Final Beta Freeze,  Final Beta
<sacarde> ok graz
<bip> Buongiorno
<TheMob> cristian_c ci sei? ho controllato tutto l iso e apposto ho riprovato e mi da lo stesso problema
<cybernova> TheMob, qual'è il problema?
<TheMob> allora vorrei passare da kali a ubuntu ma quando inserisco la pennetta e riavvio per installare ubuntu esce un trattino lampeggiante
<TheMob> sto cercando gia da settimane in cerca di soluzioni ma niente
<cybernova> TheMob, che pc hai?
<TheMob> sony vaio
<cybernova> TheMob, con uefi o senza uefi?
<TheMob> senza
<cybernova> TheMob, hai una cpu a 32 o 64 bit? e quale versione hai scaricato di ubuntu? 64 o 32?
<TheMob> 64
<TheMob> ok adesso pero io devo andare a dopo
<TheMob> allora cybernova hai trovato una soluzione?
<Guest73914> ho un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 14.04 lts che mi chiede keys:premere S per saltare il montaggio oppure M per il ripristino -
<Guest73914> verificato il file fstab ed è tutto ok , mi chiedevo se e come è possibile conoscere quale è la voce che chiede il mount
<TheMob> c'e qualcuno che puo aiutarmi col mio problema?
<claudio24012> Salve,io vorrei installare Ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo. Potreste aiutarmi? Grazie.
<b00k3r> claudio24012: qual'è il problema?
<Alycia> ciao a tutti
<Alycia> ho un portatile, monta acer ascpire 4820tg, monta un i5 430M, 4gb ram, scheda ati 5650, hdd 640 gb
<Alycia> installo ubuntu e ogni tanto (compreso il riavvio dopo l'installazione), chiude tutto e rimane con l'icona ubuntu di chiusura ma non si chiude
<Alycia> e in più ogni 20 secondi circa, il mouse si impunta per 1-2 secondi e poi riprende (sia il mouse wireless che dal touchpad, è indifferente)
<Alycia> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts con dual boot win 7
<Alycia> da che può dipendere il mouse e come mai il problema in riavvio e chiusura dell'os?
<Alycia> Ciao a tutti
<Alycia> scusate
<Alycia> :)
<Alycia> ciao a tutti
<Alycia> ho un problema, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Alycia> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts, al termine dell'installazione (l'ennesima a dire il vero) al riavvio si è bloccato con la schermata di chiusura con il logo di ubuntu che carica
<Alycia> poco male... ho spento manualmente, ma me lo fa ogni tanto, sia col riavvio e con la chiusura
<Alycia> il secondo problema che ho è che il mouse ogni tanto si blocca per uno o due secondi per poi riprendere normalmente il funzionamento, ma la cosa si perpetua  per tutto il tempo
<Alycia> ogni 20/30 secondi, il mouse fa questo scherzo...
<Alycia> ho un acer aspire 4820tg, i5 430M, con 4 GB di ram, scehda ati 5650
<Alycia> il mouse lo fa sia col wireless che col touchpad
<Alycia> altre note... ho un dual boot con win 7
<Alycia> idee, soluzioni, consigli suggerimenti?
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> cia belli
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> nu riesc a cullegà u notebook a internet
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> u wifi nu funzion chiu
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> a di la verità nu u so se prim stava a funzionà
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> penso de si ma nu u so securo
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> co eternet va buon ma cu wifi proprio no
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> we ca nun ce sta nessun?!?
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> na aiuto a vostro amico no?
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> sò andato in modifica e ho summà u wi-fi, pure messo la password ho!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> ma nu vo proprio funzionà sto brutt fiii ne da mi... buona donna... buona donna volevo dì, we giente state tranquilli, mo so  u principe!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> weeeee! cazzz!!!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> respondere peffavò!!!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> e dai peffavò!!!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> paffavò gente!!! peffavò!!!!
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> kkkkk
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> kkkk
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> kkkkk
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> kkkk
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> kk
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> k
<BruttoFiglioDiPu> k
<qwerty> ciao
<qwerty> ciao
<qwerty> ...
<qwerty> ...
<qwerty> ...
<Guest66573> non c'è nessuno?
<valerio> buona domenica a tutti. Ho formattato il pc ma, al riavvio mi rende sempre il messaggio: error: attempt to read of write outside of disk 'hd0'. Entering rescue mode.
<rollo> salve, avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiutino
<rollo> il comando cd -
<rollo> dovrebbe tornare alla directory precedente
<rollo> ma invece a me stampa a video il percorso dove mi trovavo senza farmi tornare alla directory precedente
<rollo> uso ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<akis24> sera
<codicealpha> sera
<Edduntu> Salve a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao | Edduntu
<ubot-it> Edduntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Edduntu> Grazie, prima volta in chat ed ovviamente necessito di un aiuto...
<cybernova> Edduntu, chiedi pure, se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Edduntu> Ho un HP Probook con Ubuntu 14.04, ho collegato un cavo displayPort/HDMI dal pc al TV ma niente audio
<Edduntu> la card HDMI rislta unplugged e non ho trovato nessun modo per renderla attiva
<cybernova> Edduntu, il video lo vedi?
<Edduntu> perfettamente, la scheda è una ATI Radeon
<cybernova> Edduntu, la vedi l'icona dell'audio in alto? cliccaci sopra con il tasto sinistro e seleziona sound settings
<Edduntu> fatto
<cybernova> Edduntu, nella scheda Output devices com'è la situazione? riesci a farci vedere uno screen?
<cybernova> !image | Edduntu
<ubot-it> Edduntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Edduntu> ok dammi qualche minuto
<Edduntu> [img]http://i.imgur.com/j71CoF9.png[/img]ero sia Ok [img]http://i.imgur.com/j71CoF9.png[/img]
<Edduntu> [img]http://i.imgur.com/j71CoF9.png[/img]
<Edduntu> scusate
<cybernova> Edduntu, ma ora è attaccato con l'hdmi?
<Edduntu> si
<Edduntu> lo stacco e riattacco
<Edduntu> non so che dire, adesso ho la scheda radeon aggiunta
<Edduntu> e l'audio funziona
<Edduntu> sto combattendo dalle 15:00 con Alsa Pulse e compagnia cantante
<cybernova> Edduntu, quindi adesso funziona?
<Edduntu> si
<cybernova> Edduntu, controlla nel pannello di controllo della radeon se c'è qualche opzione per l'audio comunque
<Edduntu> cosa intendi
<cybernova> Edduntu, non c'è un menù per configurare vari aspetti della scheda grafica?
<Edduntu> no, nonesistono driver aggiuntivi
<cybernova> Edduntu, va bene ok niente
<Edduntu> grazie comunque per la cortesia e disponibilità
<cybernova> Edduntu, di niente, ciao
<Edduntu> ciao a voi
<ciron> caveat-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10654115/
<ciron> ho sbagliato canale nel rientro
<ciron> torno dilà
<alessandro96> ciao a tutti :) ho dimenticato le credenziali di accesso per entrare nel forum di ubuntu
<alessandro96> cosa posso fare?
<cybernova> alessandro96, questa chat non ha nulla a che vedere con il forum
<alessandro96> cybernova, allora dove posso chiedere?
<alessandro96> cybernova, non mi rispondere al forum ahahha
<cybernova> alessandro96, di sicuro non qua.
<alessandro96> ma xk no? si tratta di ubuntu
<krabador> alessandro96, c'è la procedura di recupero
<alessandro96> krabador, si l ho vista ma mi chiede il nome utente e non me lo ricordo
<krabador> alessandro96, se non ti ricordi nulla, non c'è niente da recuperare
<krabador> alessandro96, entra in #ubuntu-it-forum
<alessandro96> krabador, sarebbe un altro canale di chat?
<krabador> il canale del gruppo forum
<krabador> alessandro96, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<alessandro96> krabador, ok chiedo lì allora
<alessandro96> krabador, thanks
<krabador> di niente
<nuccio> buonasera, sto tentando di installare ubuntu su virtual box, occorre la pennetta usb o basta l'immagine iso che scarico dal sito, grazie
<cybernova> nuccio, basta la iso che poi virtualbox ti chiederà dove andarla a prendere
<nuccio> grazie, ma un altro metodo c'è?a me piacerebe fare il contrario, fare tutto linux e mettere win8 in una partizione o in virtual box
<krabador> nuccio, consulta la documentazione virtualbox, e documentazione online per l'installazione di wni
<krabador> win
<krabador> nuccio, /j #windows
<krabador> nuccio, /j #vbox
<nuccio> ti ringrazio tantissimo, usavo mac si è rotto il compiuter, ho comprato un secondamano windows ma mi fa impazzire
<Mirtillo> Ciao a tutti
<SirCoco> Ragazzi, scusate se disturbo.. Sto usando UNetbootin per utilizzare ubuntu 14.0 lts ma rimane bloccato a questo punto (http://imgur.com/eXRHj9o)
<SirCoco> Inoltre, dice che l'applicazione non risponde
<krabador> !usbwin | SirCoco
<ubot-it> SirCoco: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> SirCoco, usa questo per fare la pendrive
<Mirtillo> c'è qualcuno che usa ubuntu sul cellulare BQ
<SirCoco> Ok, grazie mille!
<SirCoco> Il link che mi da il bot da errore 404 :/
<krabador> SirCoco, la chat sul browser ti considera le parentesi, copia ed incolla il link in una nuova tab
<Mirtillo> vorrei capire se é possibile sincronizzare la rubrica con i contatti di google
<krabador> Mirtillo, personalmente non ho provato ma si dovrebbe poter fare da System Settings --- Accounts
<Mirtillo> no non trovi niente in system
<krabador> Mirtillo, settings
<krabador> configurazione
<Mirtillo> hai ragione nin lo trovavo grazie
<federica94> ho un hp  con processore i3
<federica94> che mi va lentissimo
<federica94> quale versione di linux è più adatta a me?
<krabador> federica94, lubuntu
<krabador> come ti è stato detto in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> federica94, sebbene un processore i3 puo' far girare tranquillamente anche altre versioni ubuntu
<krabador> federica94, quanta ram, e che scheda video hai?
<federica94> non so da dove si vede
<federica94> sono negata
<krabador> hai comprato a scatola chiusa, quindi
<krabador> molto bene.
<krabador> che sistema stai usando adesso?
<federica94> no va be mio padre lo saprà. comunque windows
<krabador> clicchi su start, tasto destro su "computer" --- proprietà
<krabador> con 4gb ram , ed un i3, anche se ha grafica integrata, puoi instalalre qualsiasi tipo di ubuntu
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<SirCoco> Io ho un pentium 4 , radeon 4000 e 2 gb di ram
<SirCoco> Va tranquillamente
<federica94> 6 la ram
<krabador> federica94, puoi andare tranquillamente con qualsiasi versione
<federica94> sirCoco tu hai lubuntu?
<SirCoco> No, ubuntu normale in installazione
<krabador> !installazione | federica94
<ubot-it> federica94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<federica94> no perché il mio ragazzo ha ubuntu e gli da' qualche problema
<SirCoco> In passato ho già avuto esperienze
<krabador> !uefi | federica94
<ubot-it> federica94: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SirCoco> E' così da circa 5 mintui :/ http://i.imgur.com/yslq6Ib.png
<krabador> SirCoco, chiudi rimuovi correttamente la pendrive, reinseriscila , formatta, rimanda il programma
<SirCoco> Uff, un'altra mezz'ora per l'estrazione
<krabador> SirCoco, non devi cancellare la iso
<federica94> comunque non ho capito perché entrambi mi avete detto UEFI
<SirCoco> No, scusatemi, 7zip è fermo ma il programma sta andando avanti
<SirCoco> Ora è circa a metà
<krabador> SirCoco, considera solo il software di creazione, non guardare altro
<krabador> federica94, perchè se hai uefi, la procedura di installazione va a differire
<SirCoco> Perfetto, quindi ora è tutto normale?
<krabador> SirCoco, se non si blocca, si
<krabador> federica94, in caso di uefi , 14.10 è piu' indicata
<federica94> dove posso vedere se ho uefi?
<krabador> federica94, se il notebook è successivo al 2012 è molto facile tu l'abbia
<krabador> federica94, controlla nel manuale del notebook
<krabador> e nel sito hp nella sezione supporto
<krabador> cercando il modello preciso del tuo notebook
<nuccio> non riesco a installare ubuntu 10.4 con usb, come posso fare, grazie
<SirCoco> Spiega meglio il tuo problema
<krabador> nuccio, <krabador> nuccio, se lili funziona, non devi fare altro che inserire la pendrive
<krabador> <krabador> riavviare il pc, e selezionare la pendrive in boot
<krabador> <krabador> cosa che fai entrando in bios , e settando la pendrive nella sezione boot
<krabador> <krabador> nuccio, in virtualbox, se scarichi la iso in hd, fai partire virtualbox, crei una nuova macchina virtuale, e selezioni la iso nella sezione del cdrom
<krabador> <krabador> che trovi tra le periferiche
<federica94> hp pavilion g6 notebook pc
<krabador> <krabador> federica94, controlla nel manuale del notebook
<krabador> <krabador> e nel sito hp nella sezione supporto
<krabador> <krabador> cercando il modello preciso del tuo notebook
<nuccio> va bene, ci provo e ti faccio sapere, ti ringrazio tantissimo
<krabador> !installazione | nuccio
<ubot-it> nuccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nuccio> grazieee
<SirCoco> Ora è fermo quì da quando ho scritto questo messaggio: "No, scusatemi, 7zip è fermo ma il programma sta andando avanti
<SirCoco> Ora è circa a metà "
<SirCoco> http://i.imgur.com/3tw1WAr.png
<nuccio> ma se metto la chiavetta e faccio senza virtual box cancello win 8?
<krabador> SirCoco, non è proprio immediato il passaggio, aspetta un po'
<krabador> nuccio, durante la procedura di installazione , avrai la voce "installa a fianco"
<krabador> nuccio, verifica che il pc abbia uefi
<federica94> non sono riuscita a capire se ha uefi
<krabador> federica94, hai scaricato il manuale del notebook?
<federica94> installo lubuntu male che vada  installo ubuntu 14.10
<federica94> eh no
<federica94> non ci sono riuscita
<krabador> federica94, in presenza di uefi , sempre 14.10 ti conviene
<krabador> di ogni derivata ubuntu
<federica94> sisi ho capito
<federica94> ma se non ce l'ha?
<federica94> credo abbia il BIOS
<roscot> Ciao a tutti
<SirCoco> Krabador, è ancora fermo lì
<krabador> SirCoco, se è rimasto bloccato, chiudi il programma , rimuovi la pendrive, reinseriscila, formatta, riavvia il programma
<krabador> SirCoco, ma hai selezionato un'immagine già scaricata, oppure la scarichi dal programma?
<SirCoco> Già scaricata
<SirCoco> E' ubuntu 14.0 ltd
<krabador> SirCoco, riformatta la pendrive
<nuccio> mo il mio compiuter ha un sistema bios o uefi, è un asus i7
<krabador> nuccio, puoi controllarlo tu stesso
<krabador> nuccio, vedendo sul manuale
<nuccio> come si fà?
<nuccio> non ho niente, l'ho comprato usato
<krabador> nuccio, ti sei mai fatto un giro sul sito asus?
<krabador> troverai parecchie risposte
<nuccio> no, adesso vado, metto il mio modello e trovo tutto?
<krabador> certo
<SirCoco> Va bene lo stesso se uso UNetbootin?
<krabador> SirCoco, no
<SirCoco> Ah ok, uso quello di prima
<krabador> SirCoco, se si blocca, non è un problema di programma.
<SirCoco> E' tutto giusto? http://i.imgur.com/XmugPDN.png
<nuccio> ho trovato il modello ma non trovo l'informazione....
<krabador> SirCoco, non fare il persistent fiel
<SirCoco> Cioè?
<krabador> la voce in basso
<SirCoco> Ok, setto a 0 quindi?
<krabador> si
<SirCoco> Ok, ho avviato
<SirCoco> Speriamo che questa volta fili tutto liscio :/
<SirCoco> 7zip non fa nulla da oltre 14 minuti.. http://i.imgur.com/KW7rPbC.png
<krabador> SirCoco, pazienta un po'
<SirCoco> Ovviamente, ma se dopo un quarto d'ora non è nemmeno all'1%..
<SirCoco> Vabbè, lo lascio questa notte acceso
<krabador> SirCoco, aspetta un'altra decina di minuti, se rimane cosi'
<krabador> verifica l'hash della iso
<krabador> e cambia pendrive
<krabador> !md5 | SirCoco
<ubot-it> SirCoco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nuccio> ciao, sono arrivato a un punto e mi dice
<nuccio> please remove installation media e close the tray, if any, press enter
<kalem> salve
<kalem> ho qualche problema con gnome-tweak-tool
<kalem> qui il pastebin dopo l'avvio
<kalem> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DsMPzk8C
<nuccio> ho tolto la chiavetta, premuto enter e la schermata è ancora ferma...
<kalem> ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> nuccio, dovevi fare il contrario
<nuccio> prima schiaccio enter e poi tolgo chiavetta? riprovo
<nuccio> grazie Krabador per la pazienza
<nuccio> ho 60 anni, non ne capisco....
<krabador> nuccio, hai rischiato di corrompere la chiavetta in quel modo
<krabador> nuccio, ma figurati
<krabador> è a questo che serve il supporto
<nuccio> ma posso riprovare o devo rinstallare la chiavetta
<nuccio> all'inizio mi dice booting in insicure mode
<krabador> nuccio, spegni la macchina, e riprova
<krabador> nuccio, spegni, stacca, attacca, accendi, e riprova
<nuccio> va bene, per curiosita quando mi dice installare gli agguioenamenti e softwar di terzi parti cosa faccio, spunto tutte due le opzioni?
<krabador> nuccio, il pc è connesso al cavo ethernet?
<nuccio> ho riprovato, arriva sempre a quella scritta, comunque è un bel passo avanti, rispetto prima, non so che fare
<nuccio> ti saluto tanto, vado a nanna, ciaoo
<krabador> nuccio, please remove installation media e close the tray, if any, press enter , appare quando chiudi
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-21
<gigirock> Configurazione di systemd (225-1ubuntu9.1)...
<gigirock> addgroup: Il gruppo «systemd-journal» già esiste come gruppo di sistema. Uscita.
<gigirock> facendo sudo apt-get update upgrade ho quel messaggio ....che vuol dire ?
<robertodeon> Ciao!
<robertodeon> Ho un problema con Ubuntu Software Centre in quanto non si apre e quindi non riesco a fare nulla
<Pollo> Salve a tutti. Allora voglio provare ad usare Ubuntu quindi lo scarico e lo metto su usb prima di installarlo verifico eventuali errori sul disco e ne spuntano ben due e infatti quando provo ad installarlo dopo il riavvio da problemi. Ora vorrei chiedervi il problema risiede sull'usb che è per così dire difettora o c'è qualche altra ragione? premet
<Pollo> to che ho provato varie versioni di ubuntu sempre sulla stessa chiavetta ma pur sempre con lo stesso risultato
<Pollo> Consigli?
<Carlin0> Pollo, cosa usi per mettere su usb ?
<Pollo> installerusbuniersal
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> questo ?
<Pollo> yes
<Carlin0> controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<mrpan_net> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<Pollo> si è lo stesso
<akis24> Pollo: si è lo stesso cosa ha errori o no ?
<Pollo> Per questo ragione sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia la chiavetta ad essere diffetttosa
<Pollo> no non ha errori
<akis24> Pollo: quindi prova su altra usb
<Pollo> Si quello che avevo intenzione di fare dovrò andare a comprarla
<Pollo> Ma in via teorica è possibile dare la colpa all'usb?
<akis24> Pollo: si certo succede a volte
<Pollo> akis24 Capisco ok più tardi vado a comprarne un'altra e riprovo vediamo se ripresenta errori
<karandip> salve . Sto riscontrando un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su macchina abbastanza vecchia. La versione di ubuntu è la 15.10 e la installo tramite una pendrive. Una volta messo l'iso sulla pendrive , tramite il tool Universal USB Installer e avviato il pc e mi viene questo errore:  No default or ui configuration directive found. Cosa devo far
<karandip> e?
<cristian_c> karandip: che macchina?
<gigirock> karandip, marca modello ram processore e hardsik
<gigirock> *harddisk
<cristian_c> scheda grafica
<SuperStep> salve
<SuperStep> come faccio a sapere una directory in quale partizione si trova?
<gigirock> !ciao SuperStep
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao SuperStep'
<SuperStep> sto cercando di capire dove /opt e' montata su ubuntu server
<SuperStep> ma ne mount ne df riportano opt
<gigirock> SuperStep, mount ti dice dove sono montate le partizioni
<SuperStep> ok non c'e' dubbio
<gigirock> e allora dai which /opt
<SuperStep> ma non riesco a fare il collegamento di dove si trovi opt
<SuperStep> output vuoto
<SuperStep> voglio sapere una cosa del genere:
<gigirock> SuperStep, a meno che /opt sia un link simbolico opt si trova sotto a /
<SuperStep> X/opt -> /dev/sdX
<SuperStep> no
<SuperStep> opt e una directory
<SuperStep> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 giu 12  2015 opt
<gigirock> ottimissimo.... allora vai a partire da / sotto c'e' opt
<gigirock> se hai dato mount vedi su quale partizione e' montato /
<SuperStep> ok quindi opt e montato dove e montato / ?
<SuperStep> quindi, data questa riga di mount
<gigirock> con vari accenti ...si
<SuperStep>  /dev/sda1 on / type ext4
<SuperStep> opt e in sda1
<SuperStep> corretto?
<gigirock> esatto e usa fs ext4
<SuperStep> ok adesso ho
<SuperStep>  /dev/sda1        20G   15G    3,9G  79% /
<SuperStep> e /dev/sda2        17G  1,4G     15G   9% /home
<SuperStep> se voglio spostare opt posso usare mount unmount?
<SuperStep> non ho mai spostato directory di sistema
<SuperStep> non vorrei fare un pasticcio
<gigirock> e dove la vuoi spostatre
<SuperStep> in sda2
<gigirock> e dove la vuoi spostare ?
<SuperStep> che c'e' piu' spazio
<SuperStep> da sda1 ad sda2
<SuperStep> no, manca un passaggio
<SuperStep> la copia dei file dal sda1 ad sda2
<gigirock> SuperStep, ma allora ti conviente un link simbolico
<gigirock> vedi il comando ln
<gigirock> !info ln
<ubot-it> Package ln does not exist in wily
<gigirock> !ln
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ln'
<gigirock> man ln SuperStep
<gigirock> SuperStep, anche sudo mount --bind /opt /home/opt
<gigirock> ma /home/opt devi crearla prima
<SuperStep> scusate sono crashato
<SuperStep> D:
<SuperStep> eravamo rimasti al discorso symlink
<SuperStep> ma non e quello che cerco
<SuperStep> io voglio utilizzare un altro disco al posto di quello che utilizzo
<SuperStep> e il kernel deve caricare opt in sda2
<gigirock> SuperStep, praticamente se un programma vuole scrivere in /opt  nella tua nuova configurazione scrivera' in /home/opt ?
<gigirock> SuperStep, anche sudo mount --bind /opt /home/opt
<gigirock> ma /home/opt devi crearla prima
<gigirock> ma qualche 'purista' ti dira' che non si fanno quelle cose in /home
<SuperStep> no
<SuperStep> mi sono spiegato proprio male mi sa
<SuperStep> adesso la directory /opt si trova in sda1 che e quasi pieno
<SuperStep> vorrei spostare la directory /opt in sda2
<SuperStep> e vorrei che si montasse da li
<SuperStep> devo scappare a pranzo altrimenti mi linciano
<SuperStep> grazie comunque dell'aiuto
<felpato> risolto mi rivolgo a cristian che e' stato cosi' gentile da seguirmi : travelmate 270 no lubuntu ma ubuntu mate 14.o4
<felpato> vorrei aiutare le persone che devono ripristinare acer 270 travelmate installate ubuntu14.04 mate chiedo dove lo posso postare per altri
<pepppino> Salve a tutti ho un portatile samsung in cui ho installato in partizione ntfs windows 10 e in un altra ext4 ubuntu 15.10,però all'avvio del grub non viene visualizzato windows 10, ma solo ubuntu.Io ubuntu lo installato da una chiavetta col secure boot disattivato in modalità CSM os,però se metto in modalità UEFI mi parte windows 10 automaticamente
<pepppino> senza la visualizzazione del grump.
<pepppino> Salve a tutti ho un portatile samsung in cui ho installato in partizione ntfs windows 10 e in un altra ext4 ubuntu 15.10,però all'avvio del grub non viene visualizzato windows 10, ma solo ubuntu.Io ubuntu lo installato da una chiavetta col secure boot disattivato in modalità CSM os,però se metto in modalità UEFI mi parte windows 10 automaticamente
<pepppino> senza la visualizzazione del grump.
<albyon> Ciao a tutti, sono stato utente ubuntu anni fa e adesso vorrei tornare a questa piattaforma. Su internet ho visto che esiste anche la versione mobile montata sui cellulari BQ.... Sapete comme sono di qualità?
<krabador> albyon, non sono ancora tempi in cui si puo' paragonare ubuntu touch, quellomontato sulle piattaforme mobile supportate, ad ubuntu desktop
<albyon> C'è nessuno?
<albyon> Ciao grazie mille!
<albyon> volevo sapere come potevano essere di qualità, le specifiche tecniche mi sembrano buone, ma non conosco nessuno che lo abbia e ho un po' di remore ad avventurarmi
<albyon> sullo store molti modelli non sono nemmeno disponibili... di fatto se ne possono acquistare solo 2 rispetto ai 6 che sono a catalogo
<krabador> albyon, bq ha adottato una strategia di vendita online a scadenze regolari, quando disponibili
<krabador> albyon, considerazioni  sulla qualità fisica, ti conviene farle su prove dirette, tra le tante recensioni delle risorse web specifiche
<albyon> giustamente
<krabador> per quanto riguarda le specifiche tecniche, c'è da tenere in consideazione che il bq aquaris 4.5 , ha piu' di un anno ormai
<albyon> ok
<krabador> quello attualmente piu' prestante è il meizu mx4
<albyon> meizu è il distributore cinese.. Spedisce anche in europa senza problemi?
<albyon> scusa le domande banali... ma ormai da qualche anno mi sono alienato nel mondo apple e a vedere altri software mi sento spaesato!
<krabador> meizu è proprio il brand
<Mr_Pan> albyon, lo trovi sull'amazzone ...
<krabador> albyon, e cosa ha fatto apple per farti "staccare" ?
<albyon> in realtà niente... sto valutando alternative per rinnovare portatile e smartphone che non prevedano un budget di 2300 euro
<albyon> e con ubuntu ai tempi dell'università mi ero trovato bene... al limite tengo una partizione con windows
<Mr_Pan> albyon, continuiamo su #ubuntu-chat-it
<albyon> per lo smartphone invece cercavo una soluzione alternativa ma valida.... tanto per avere una cosa diversa
<albyon> solo un vezzo in pratica
<krabador> Mr_Pan, ...
<krabador> !chat | albyon
<ubot-it> albyon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<albyon> Ah ok... chiedo scusa... quindi cambio chat... spero di trovarci qualcuno...
<krabador> albyon, tieni in considerazione che l'ecosistema ubuntu , nel contesto mobile, è ancora drasticamente all'inizio
<albyon> immaginavo
<krabador> cosi' come il sistema operativo, che di fatto è arrivato ad OTA 9
<cicala> buongiorno, sto scaricando un sistema operativo per il mio vecchio PC, che ha tra le caratteristiche di sistema una frequenza a 32 bit. devo scaricare la versione di ubuntu a 32 bit, invece che a 64, giusto?
<krabador> cicala, le frequenze lasciale ai radioamatori
<krabador> preoccupati di scoprire il modello preciso del processore
<krabador> quanta ram ha questo pc, e che modello di scheda video ha.
<cicala> cit.: ....tipo sistema: sistema a 32 bit
<cicala> 1 gb ram
<krabador> cicala, " modello preciso del processore" ti è chiara , come espressione ?
<cicala> intel pentium 4 15000 mhz
<cicala> 1500mhz
<cicala> 1.5ghz
<krabador> beh, lubuntu i386 , 32bit.
<krabador> è il massimo che puoi fare.
<krabador> cicala, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !iso | cicala
<ubot-it> cicala: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cicala> sono entrato nel sito ubuntu e nel menu a tendina mi da: ubuntu 14.04.4 a 32 bit, può andare?
<krabador> cicala, sei venuto a chiedere consigli/assistenza, o per essere assecondato?
<krabador> cicala, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<cicala> non siamo tutti tecnici/informatici/billgates...
<krabador> cicala, http://lubuntu.net/
<krabador> cicala, e allora chiedi al tabaccaio, no? che ci fai nel canale ufficiale italiano di supporto ubuntu ?
<cicala> se qui per supportare?
<krabador> cicala, hai avuto risposta. Altre domande?
<cicala> speriamo vada bene, grazie per la pazienza.
<cicala> buon lavoro e buona serata
<krabador> buona serata
<cicala> lol
<Pollo> Salve a tutti dopo lunghe peripezie sono riuscito ad installare kubuntu inglese e a farlo partire. Ora il problema che riscontro e che quando devo ingrandire le finestre al massimo o tocco la parte in altro con il puntatore appaiono delle righe o comunque righettato. Cosa potrei fare?
<krabador> Pollo, kubuntu è altamente sconsigliato
<Pollo> Bella cosa..
<krabador> kde 5 ha problemi abbastanza gravi, allo stato attuale
<krabador> Pollo, che scheda video hai ?
<Pollo> un amd
<krabador> che è come dire che hai una fiat
<krabador> amd quale?
<Pollo> amd 7450m
<krabador> Pollo, prova con l'installazione del driver proprietario , disponibile nel repository ubuntu
<Albymc85> Buona sera ho scaricato lubuntu e vorrei creare una penna usb avviabile, ma ho gia bruciato due pen drive. Mi sapete consigliare? io ho windows anni fa creavo le pen drive ora non mi ricordo piu come si fa....devo scompattare il file oppure no? che programma devo usare?
<Mr_Pan> Albymc85, sei con win  ?
<Albymc85> si win 7
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | Albymc85
<ubot-it> Albymc85: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Albymc85> e vorrei mettere  lubuntu su due portatili
<Mr_Pan> segui la guida che ti ho linkato per creare la usb avviabile
<Albymc85> grazie mille spero di risolvere mi hai salvato la vita!! :D
<Mr_Pan> Albymc85, addirittura ...
<Mr_Pan> torna qua se hai problemi
<Albymc85> ahahahahhahah non sai quanto tempo ci ho messo, stavo impazzendo mi auguro di risolvere grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo!
<Mr_Pan> Albymc85, prego
<krabador> Albymc85, è difficile bruciare pendrives...
<krabador> anche se si sbaglia la procedura.
<Albymc85> ma bruciato una pendrive in vita mia oggi ne ho bruciate due una da 4 gb e l altra da 8 gb
<krabador> con l'accendino?
<krabador> Albymc85, se si sbaglia la procedura di scrittura, in una pendrive, non è sinonimo di averla rotta, a meno che non la si è maneggiata senza cautela, tipo estraendola forzatamente durante la scrittura, e con moduli di memoria di scarsissima qualità
<Albymc85> PRATICAMENTE quella da 4 gb anche formattandola è diventata di 1 gb e quella da 8 è diventata da 750 mb anche formattata
<Mr_Pan> ...
<jester-> Albymc85: rifai la tabella dos in gparted-->crea una partizione fat 32
<krabador> Albymc85, le economiche non hanno lunga vita, prova a rifare la tabella partizioni e riformattare
<krabador> ecco.
<Albymc85> ok grazie mille!!
<max55> buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Albymc85> Grazie a voi!!!
<Albymc85> buona serata
<max55> ho un problemino il triagolo rosso su in alto che non riesco a togliere e legato a i repositori dil menu indichetor avete qualche soluzione
<krabador> max55, apri il terminale
<Albymc85> io usavo unetbooting
<max55> ciao krabador
<max55> aperto
<krabador> Albymc85, con ubuntu da problemi al fine di caricare parametri aggiuntivi di avvio
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia/incolla in questo sito, premi paste, incolla poi il link qui.
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466631/
<krabador> max55, il repo di google chrome è offline, perchè google ha smesso il supporto per 32bit
<max55> ma il mio e a 64
<max55> quindi che faccio
<krabador> max55, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<krabador> fa pastebin del contenuto
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466672/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466672/
<krabador> max55, metti   [arch=amd64]   tra deb ed http
<krabador> salvi chiudi , riavvii
<krabador> max55, incolla qui, come l'hai modificato, prima ;)
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466716/
<krabador> sbagliato
<max55> va bene adesso
<krabador> no
<krabador> devi proprio mettere quello che ti ho scritto
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466739/
<krabador> salva , chiudi, sudo apt-get update
<max55> fatto
<krabador> puoi fare un pastebin, dell'ultimo sudo apt-get update ?
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15466785/
<max55> e scomparso
<max55> magicooooooooo
<krabador> max55, sudo apr-get -y dist-upgrade
<max55> krabador
<krabador> ed avrai il sistema aggiornato ;)
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<max55> ok grazie mille grazie
<krabador> de nada
<max55> sei troppo bravo krabador e non e la prima volta che mi aiuti grazie
<krabador> l'importante è che funzioni ;)
<max55> si funziona buona serata a te e tutti
<krabador> anche a te, buona serata
<Pixit> Ok alla fine sono riuscito ad installarlo (ubuntu 15.10) ma non dal sito ubuntu.it ma bensì da quello tedesco. Ora è possibile che la versione "italiana" abbia qualche problema?
<SpakkaByTe> buonasera a tutti
<SpakkaByTe> ho un problemino con zsh/oh-my-zsh sono riuscito a configurarlo per utente ma per super utente non ne vuole sapere
<akis24> SpakkaByTe: non supportiamo programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<SpakkaByTe> ah ok sorry
<SpakkaByTe> grazie
<akis24> figurati..
<angelmate1404lts> buonasera a tutti per favore ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 non mi vede le porte usb 2.0 e mi vede solo una porta 3.0
<cacchio> ciao a tutti
<cacchio> ho bisogno di aiuto per formattare con chivetta usb e passare alla relise superiore
<cacchio> ho installato ubuntu 14.10 ma il bot non mi lege la chivetta che ho fatto con ubuntu 14.4
<cacchio> qualc'uno può aiutarmi?
<cacchio> putroppo ho un pc che non ha lettore cd quindi devo usare per forsa una chiavetta usb
<cacchio> vi prego se qualc'uno sa come aiutarmi mi dia una mano
<Carlin0> cacchio, hai win ?
<cacchio> no ho su ubuntu 14.10
<Carlin0> usa dd per mettere la iso su chiavetta
<cacchio> scusa ma non sò cosa sia la dd puoi incollarmi il link diove viene spiegato
<Carlin0> è un comando da terminale sudo dd if=pat/della/iso of=dev/della/chiavetta
<Carlin0> se scrivi nel terminale man dd
<Carlin0> ti spiega
<Carlin0> in pratica facendo un esempio se la iso è nella home , e la chiavetta fosse sdb
<Carlin0> il comando sarebbe sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cacchio> mandami la guida con tutti i passaggi perchè usu ubuntu ma non sono molto pratico
<Carlin0> non c'è una guida
<Carlin0> o almeno , non c'è una guida ufficiale
<Carlin0> e qui solo quelle possono passare
<cacchio> capito
<cacchio> non capisco per cosa stanno if e of
<Carlin0> if la iso of la chiavetta
<Carlin0> leggi il man
<Carlin0> man dd
<Carlin0> net erminale
<cacchio> no non riesco proprio a farlo non fa niente se digito sudo dd
<cacchio> ho trovato il bug
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-22
<francysdog> ciao a tutti
<francysdog> ubuntu 14.04 vorrei installare una canon mg 3550
<basquiat> Salve a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu 12.04 e per sbaglio ho cancellato diversi files che compromettono l'avviao del sistema, posso installare xubuntu 14.04 tramite iso su usb e sovrascrivere il 12.04?
<itsme__> buon giorno. sto sclerando da 3 giorni per un'installazione stampante xerox su lubuntu. la stampante stampa solo una pagina di errore che dice che postscipt option is not enabled. ho seguito tutte le istruzioni del support di xerox e qualche tutorial ubuntu specifico per l'errore ma non ne vengo a capo. premetto che è la mia prima esperienza con linux, quindi so meno di niente. qualche link o suuggerimento utile?
<itsme__> è una xerox workcentre vi aip
<glpiana> itsme__, prova a vedere se da qui arrivi a qualcosa di utile http://askubuntu.com/questions/472890/xerox-workcentre-6605-drivers
<itsme__> ok, faccio la domanda anche lì, grazie mille.
<itsme__> fatta domanda, non avendo trovato un argomento simile. miseriaccia, pensavo fosse tutto piu semplice su linux che su windows... ma questa cosa direi proprio di no!
<sheyla> itsme__, glpiana ti stava indicando un link utile non di fare la domanda. Se vedo l'ultimo commento al post sembra esserci una "soluzione". Magari potresti provare
<fede> ciao a tutti
<fede> ho un problema molto urgente da risolvere perchè ho bisogno del portatile il prima possibile
<fede> il mio problema è il seguente
<fede> dopo aver formattato  il portatile con la chiavetta usb e installato la versione di ubuntu 14.01
<glpiana> che non esiste...
<fede> non riesco a formattarlo nuovamente passando alla versione di ubuntu successiva
<fede> non esiste più
<glpiana> fede, spiega bene cosa fai: parte l'installazione, arrivi al partizionamento e cosa succede?
<glpiana> no, la 14.01 non esiste. ci sono la 14.04 e la 14.10
<fede> allora la versione è 14.10
<fede> e quando lancio la chiavetta sul boot mi dice che non trova il file
<glpiana> fede,  e come hai preparato sta chiavetta?
<fede> non arrivo nemmeno alla schermata del live cd
<fede> ho scaricato ubu 14.04
<fede> e poi l'ho estratto sulla stessa
<glpiana> fede, oki, per questo non funziona
<glpiana> fede, lo fai da windows o da linux?
<fede> lo faccio da win
<glpiana> !usbwin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fede> adesso provo
<fede> grazie
<castag01> Un saluto a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit su  Intel Core 2 Duo e6750 scheda madre asus p5k, dopo installazione e primi aggiornamenti mi da errore di sistema "Ops" qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<castag01> grazie
<castag01> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2weyKXQTnSflNiBO6QsI?signature=612bf82950f740510de185c0330dd0ee25beae5ee1fa14aed0f32b3ab2758933&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2NTA4OTZ9
<castag01> questa è la schermata dell'errore
<glpiana> castag01, dal menu di avvio prova a scegliere un kernel precedente
<castag01> non ci sono kernel precedenti, ho paura che il pc abbia problemi di ram, ho avuto problemi anche con la precedente installazione di windows su un altro disco
<Mr_Pan> castag01, dal menu di Grub, all'avvio, dovresti avere la voce "Memory Test" .. prova ad eseguirlo
<castag01> grazie Mr_pan lo sto facendo
<castag01> ci vorra un po di temp
<castag01> avete visto la schermata?
<itsme__> scusa sheyla... nonm avevo capito
<itsme__> ma dove hai visto la soluzione?
<castag01> il controllo dela ram è ok senza errori
<castag01> questo invece è il messaggio di errore che da su windows
<castag01> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15472159/
<P20> Ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 15 ma quando si riavvia esce uno schermo nero. Come faccio?
<P20> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<P20> Già go fatto la domanda tecnica
<P20> Vi scongiuro se qualcuno sa come fare mi dia una mano
<P20> Sono veramente disperato
<Mr_Pan> P20, dire ho lo schermo nero è un filo generico .....
<castag01> P20 da che versione precedente
<Mr_Pan> P20, hai aggiornato a 15.10  ?  da quale versione  ?
<P20> Da 14.04
<castag01> Mr Pan ho fatto il check della memoria e tutto è ok nonriesco a capire da dove proviene l'errore di stamattina
<castag01> P20 anche io ho avuto problemi con gli aggiornamenti, non ho risolto, ma qualcuno mi aveva detto di non usare driver proprietari
<P20> Ho la versione ubuntu 14.04 e ho aggiornato a 15.10 al riavvio lo schermo compare prima la scherma iniziale viola di ubuntu poi lo schermo compare nero e non si vede il cursore del mouse e non posso fare niente
<P20> Castag01 come hai fatto a tornare a utilizzare il pc?
<castag01> p20 succedeva anche a me stai usando portatile?
<P20> No è un computer fisso
<castag01> sigh purtoppo ho reinstallato tutto e ho messo direttamente la 15
<cristian_c> P20: avvia in modalità di ripristino
<Mr_Pan> P20, da 14.04 a 15.10 è un salto troppo grande ... avresti dovuto fare un'installazione pulita ...
<P20> Come faccio ad avviare la modalità ripristino?
<castag01> concordo con Mr Pan
<cristian_c> castag01: se hai problemi con windows...
<Mr_Pan> P20, all'avio dal menu grub seleziona la modalità ripristino cone indicato da cristian_c
<cristian_c> P20: dal grub, 'altre opzioni'
<castag01> cristian li ho da tutti e due e appare sempre "dump"
<cristian_c> castag01: 'appare sempre dump' dove?
<castag01> nei messagi di errore sia in windows che in ubuntu
<castag01> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15472159/ questo è l'errore windows
<castag01> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/X6KayBoTRG8FdkvEmtgg?signature=15059a873f8229ef9067beebab6744fbf29d21add60d9de4bc227d1f851e9ae8&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2NjEwMzB9
<castag01> questo ubuntu
<cristian_c> castag01: da dove hai preso questa schermata?
<P20> Una una volta entrato nel grub cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> castag01: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi pure in canale
<cristian_c> P20: come scritto prima, 'altre opzioni'
<P20> C'è scritto ubuntu,opzione avanzate,memory test
<cristian_c> opzioni avanzate
<castag01> si scusa cristian_c è il riepilogo della schermata di errore del report di ubuntu per la segnalazione di errori del sistema
<P20> Ho fatto
<P20> Ora?
<cristian_c> castag01: quindi il boot avviene...
<castag01> si avviene
<castag01> adesso lo sto usando e pare non dare errori
<cristian_c> castag01:
<castag01> dopo il test della memoria
<cristian_c> castag01: ti conviene i file di log menzionati prima
<cristian_c> in ogni caso:
<cristian_c> !chat | castag01
<ubot-it> castag01: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> P20: ora appare una schermata
<cristian_c> P20: scegli modalità di ripristino
<gianco62> Buondì, sono di nuovo qui per chiedere un aiuto. Sono nuovo di Ubuntu, uso 14.02 da qualche tempo per via di un crash senza apparente motivo ho perso l'icona di connessione ad internet, quindi non mi è più possibile dal pc fisso l'accesso in rete. Cosa posso fare per rimediare all'inconveniente? qualcuno è in grado di darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> 14.02 che non esiste...
<cecchini> lol
<P20> Si è aperto il menu di ripristino
<P20> Ora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> gianco62: apri un terminale e digita: ifconfig -a
<gianco62> si scusa 14.04
<cristian_c> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> P20: root con rete
<cristian_c> shell
<gianco62> Ok cristian ora provo
<P20> Ho fatto
<cristian_c> P20: ok
<cristian_c> P20: ora cosa appare?
<P20> Esce in fondo alla pagina il nome del computer con due punti
<gianco62> ho digitato ifconfig-a appare "comando non trovato
<cristian_c> P20: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | less
<cristian_c> gianco62: digita bene, c'è unospazio
<cristian_c> *uno spazio
<gianco62> ok fatto mi è apparsa una schermata con un botto di roba!
<krabador> potrebbero essere i primi sintomi di autodistruzione
<gianco62> he già hehe
<P20> Ho fatto
<gianco62> dimenticavo da quando mi è andato in crash ho rimosso network manager
<P20> Però esce scritto che quello che ho scritto mon esiste
<P20> Ed esce una schermata nera e in fondo c'è una scritta end che lampeggia
<gianco62> cristian c'è ancora?
<cristian_c> P20: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> gianco62: ti ho segnalato l'esistenza di pastebin
<cristian_c> e le istruzioni su come utikizzarlo
<cristian_c> l
<krabador> eeeeh gianco62 , non è che ti puoi tenere tutto quel "botto di roba" tutto per te.. .
<gianco62> provo a darci un'occhio
<gianco62> Ma io non so cos'è
<krabador> gianco62, se non posti in link pastebin con l'output, non ha molto senso la tua permanenza qui
<cristian_c> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fatti 2 calcoli
<robertodeon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472642/
<robertodeon> cosa significa? è il comando da terminale "sudo apt-get update"
<P20> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/apeMvWvSBSabiKKmfDpq?signature=9a85455521cbeb753d26610efc970d2ae9d04cdc58fd61c9411dcbc3ebf56df6&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2NjMwMjZ9
<robertodeon> @P20 è rivolta a me quella foto?
<P20> A tutti colo che possono aiutarmi con il mio problema?
<robertodeon> ah
<P20> *coloro
<robertodeon> scusa io non sono in grado di risolverlo
<krabador> e quale sarebbe il problema ?
<robertodeon> magari qualche esperto può anche dirmi cosa significa il risultato che ho inviato
<Carlin0> P20, la soluzione è : dai un comando sbagliato
<krabador> robertodeon, magari potresti dire perchè l'hai inviato
<cristian_c> allora
<P20> Cosi mi avete detto di scrivere
<krabador> P20, "<P20> Però esce scritto che quello che ho scritto mon esiste" ---> decisamente
<cristian_c> P20: eh, no
<P20> Aspettate ora vi spiego
<krabador> P20, manda un bel pastebin, di quello che hai scritto, e vediamo chi ha sbagliato
<cristian_c> P20: è sempre una questione dj spazi
<cristian_c> P20: non c'è nulla da spiegare
<krabador> P20, prenditi tutto il tempo, ma evita considerazioni casuali :)
<Carlin0> la sintassi è importante P20
<cristian_c> P20: c'è solo da ricontrollare cosa hai trascritto
<cristian_c> dalla chat alla shell
<robertodeon> krabador ho inviato il paste con il risultato del comando "sudo apt-get update" da terminale
<cristian_c> P20: errare è umano ;)
<krabador> Carlin0, shhhh , che se hanno avuto un insegnante discontinuo di grammatica, alle medie, è discriminazione
<krabador> robertodeon, e come mai ?
<robertodeon> ho appena terminato la reinstallazione di ubuntu perchè avevo dei problemi e mi hanno consigliato di fare così
<krabador> cioè, ti hanno consigliato di mandare sudo apt-get update ?
<krabador> dopo una reinstallazione?
<P20> Ho scritto (cat/etc/apt/source.list&&ls/etc/apt/source.list.d)less
<robertodeon> prima di reinstallare quando davo quel comando compariva sempre errore
<krabador> P20, solo pastebin, per favore
<krabador> P20, non incolare roba qui dentro
<gianco62> scusate ma se uno è ignorante come me e non sa nulla di pastebin e via discorrendo per ottenere un aiuto e non ingrassare più bill gates a chi può rivolgersi?
<krabador> robertodeon, bene , adesso è corretto
<cristian_c> robertodeon: ora non hai nessun errore
<robertodeon> e quindi volevo vedere dopo la reinstallazione se era corretto
<cristian_c> è un problema per te?
<krabador> gianco62, il link te lo spiega a tal punto , che manca solo uno che lo faccia per te.
<robertodeon> quindi ora che ho ottenuto quel risultato cosa devo fare?
<krabador> robertodeon, allora, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> robertodeon, in modo da fare tutti gli aggiornamenti disponibili, e stai a posto
<robertodeon> grazie krabador
<gianco62> il link l'ho inviato
<gianco62> che devo fare?
<krabador> gianco62, qui non è arrivato nulla... lo sai fare copia/incolla ?
<cristian_c> gianco62: manca il link della pagina
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472655/
<krabador> oooh, molto bene
<cristian_c> P20: non è quello che ti ho incollato io
<krabador> gianco62, vedi che le risposte sono dentro di te ?  ;)
<P20> Cosa ho sbagliato?
<krabador> cristian_c, aspetta il pastebin di quello che ha fatto P20
<gianco62> non ho mai usato quest'aggeggio e quindi ho bisogno di un aiuto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> P20: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | less
<cristian_c> P20: quindi , a meno che non ti abbiano rilevato delle diottrie in meno
<P20> Ho spento e riacceso il pc e ora è uscita un altra scritta
<cristian_c> digita il comando in modo corretto
<P20> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/twxaspO8RQmZSlyM9yww?signature=c7df749ae0f2fd5e068ac3dbab4df6dbe94fd52b056d51534c9b159cff34d4c7&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2NjQxMTF9
<krabador> P20, mettiamo in chiaro, che se ti serve assistenza, ed hai intenzione di chiederla qui, o riporti con estrema precisione che cosa dicono "le scritte"
<krabador> oppure , buon proseguimento di giornate
<gianco62> ma le mie scritte che dicono?
<cristian_c> P20: tra l'altro, a parte quanto scritto da krabador, riguardo l'ultima schermata invece, chiedo: cos'hai collegato alla porta usb del pc?
<cristian_c> tale da dare errore in cdc_ether
<cristian_c> gianco62: ok, manca la connessione
<cristian_c> via ethernet
<P20> Alla porta usb non è collegato niente
<cristian_c> gianco62: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> P20: senti
<cristian_c> P20: se non ce la fai
<cristian_c> a digitare il comando che ti è stato indicato prima
<cristian_c> torna quando sei più 'fresco' ;)
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472797/
<cristian_c> ok
<gianco62> sono ancora qui ma per fare queste operazioni ci metto una vita perchè uso due pc diversi
<cristian_c> gianco62: 14.04?
<gianco62> yes
<cristian_c> gianco62: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<cristian_c> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianco62> Mi dispiace per i tempi biblici
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472901/
<cristian_c> gianco62: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> gianco62: e poi: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> gianco62: hai digitato la password?
<gianco62> ogni volta che la digito me la richiede, quella è l'unica che conosco la password di avvio
<akis24> gianco62:   qualche dettaglio in merito ..
<gianco62> anzi adesso sto provando a scriverla ma non mi prende le lettere
<Carlin0> gianco62, scrivi e dai invio anche se non la vedi
<akis24> gianco62:  la password anche se non la vedi viene scritta .. quindi digita con precisione e rispetta maiuscolo o minuscolo che sia
<gianco62> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> gianco62: non la digiti bene
<gianco62> scusa ma quelle stringhe che mi hai scritto le digito dopo la p.word?
<cristian_c> gianco62: sì
<gianco62> ok ci provo
<angelmate1404lts> buon pomeriggio a tutti  per favore  ho  un problema con ubuntu 14.04  aggiornando il kernel  con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade poi non mi riconosce le porte usb 2.0
<Carlin0> angelmate1404lts, e se avvii col kernel vecchio ?
<angelmate1404lts> si
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: lsusb | pastebinit
<angelmate1404lts> e possibile agg. al kernel 4.4 della 16.04
<Carlin0> io proverei a reinstallarlo , se poi proprio non va usi il vecchio
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !beta | angelmate1404lts
<ubot-it> angelmate1404lts: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gianco62> io ho digitato tutto quello che mi hai detto ma continua a chidermi la password.
<gianco62> cioè ho digitato le la password poi la prima stringa e hio dato invio poi la seconda ho dato nuovamente invio ma mi chiede sempre la p.word
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15473039/
<angelmate1404lts> ora  sono con il kernel vecchio
<cristian_c> gianco62: prima di quei due comandi
<cristian_c> gianco62: ti diedi un altro comando
<cristian_c> gianco62: comando che richiede la password, che evidentemente non sei riuscito a digitare
<cristian_c> gianco62: sei sicuro di averla digitata bene?
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: uname -a
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: e poi avvia il kernel che ti da problemi
<gianco62> prima ho dato il comando che richiede la p.word poi gli altri due prima uno e poi l'altro tra uno e l'altro ho dato invio
<gianco62> ora riprovo
<cristian_c> gianco62: no
<cristian_c> gianco62: se il primo comando ti richiede la password, e non riesci a digitarla
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> gianco62: in quel caso, concentrati sul mandarlo a buon fine
<angelmate1404lts> si solo un minuto cristian_c
<cristian_c> !image | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: ?
<gianco62> io scrivo correttamente ma non la vedo
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: perché mi hai postato l'url della homepage di pastebin?
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: posta il risultato del comando, su pastebin
<angelmate1404lts> si scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> gianco62: ti è stato spiegato abbondantemente il motivo per cui non la vedi
<cristian_c> gianco62: posta la schermata
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15473084/
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: avvia l'altro kernel
<angelmate1404lts> si  cristian_c  lo sto aggiornando
<cristian_c> ?
<gianco62> troppo complicato per me grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> gianco62: non fa niente
<P20> Sono tornato
<akis24> bravo P20
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c,  riavvio e torno
<P20> Ho provato a fare come mi avete detto ma non funziona
<cristian_c> e quindi  cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> non è che non ci fidiamo della tua parola, ma, come dire...
<cristian_c> P20: manda la schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<P20> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mqRVa9EZR7WYcHbqOS1i?signature=0b63db04d3eb84549f05898f7b8e1a75a32e63036a0752ada88eb0cb7187a478&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2Njg4MTN9
<cristian_c> P20: devo dire che hai reiterato gli errori
<cristian_c> di digrazione
<cristian_c> digitazione
<cristian_c> nonostante ti sia stato ripostato il comando
<cristian_c> P20: sei sicuro non ti servano gli occhiali?
<cristian_c> (dico seriamente, non è una battuta)
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c,  eccomi  ora me le vede forse non lo so  protrerrebbero essere  i drivers amd  ?
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: allora, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: lsusb | pastebinit
<angelmate1404lts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15473188/
<P20> Ho digitato tutto bene cosa ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> P20: fidati, non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> cristian_c> P20: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | less
<cristian_c> P20: puoi tranquillamente confrontarlo con quello della schermata, digitato da te
<P20> Forse dici less alla fine?
<cristian_c> P20: non posso venire a io a digitartelo, a domicilio
<cristian_c> gli errori sono più di uno
<cristian_c> riguardanti l'assoluta mancanza di spazi
<cristian_c> nella prima parte del comando
<P20> Lo schermo non ha la giusta risoluzione e alla fine si vede solo l ma in realtà che il resto della parola
<cristian_c> P20: dai non prendere in giro
<cristian_c> il comando si vede bene
<P20> Ora riprova a riscriverlo
<cristian_c> P20: occhio agli spazi
<cristian_c> noto che gli spazi mancano proprio del tutto
<akis24> a fare copia e incolla no..
<cristian_c> non può
<cristian_c> è in modalità di ripristino
<gianco62> Scusa cristian barcollo ma non mollo
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15473237/
<cristian_c> ma la capacità di trascrizione è qualcosa che si dovrebbe dare per scontato in una chat di supporto
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, conferma l'installazione di network manager
<cristian_c> gianco62: la password l'hai digitata bene, ma il comando è a piacere
<Mr_Pan> scusa cristian_c
<gianco62> il comando l'ho trovato sul forum
<gianco62> ma io non ho più network manager perchè è stato disinstallato
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non pensavo ti stesse tanto a cuore ;)
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, telenovela...
<cristian_c> gianco62: e dirlo prima pareva brutto?
<gianco62> mi cospargo il capo di cenere ma sono proprio alle prime armi
<P20> Ho fatto
<P20> Orai compare un altra scritta
<P20> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/J7LXVzFJQbqDR5auarbp?signature=b6c835cb8833d8ce939db9cd4c36c33bef11a546fb27bd8a2462124f55a7f016&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg2Njk4MTl9
<P20> La scritta è
<cristian_c> P20: è sparita la risposta?
<P20> Fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, hai installato network manager  ?
<cristian_c> che non si vede nulla, di quanto visibile prima
<gianco62> Senti Cristian posso ritornare in chat domani e riprovarci ricordandomi di dire questo piccolo particolare
<cristian_c> gianco62: ma ora hai reinstallato netw9rk manager, come suggerito da mrpan?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, a questo punto con network manager installato dovresti essere in grado di conneterti .. .vai all'altro pc ed entra qui in chat direttamente da li
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: difatti a lui era sparita l'applet
<cristian_c> del network manager
<Mr_Pan> si ha reinstallato ora ... o no  ?
<cristian_c> e solo ora sappiamo che l'ha disinstallato
<P20> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> P20: io ancora aspetto
<gianco62> datemi un link per scaricare network manager x favore ne ho trovati troppi
<cristian_c> che posti la schermata
<cristian_c> P20: con la risposta al comando
<P20> L'ho postata
<cristian_c> P20: non l'hai fatto
<P20> Mi esce scritto
<cristian_c> e se stai trollando, dillo subito
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, dall'ultima schernmata che hai postato... accetta l'installazione di network manager
<P20> Fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<cristian_c> P20: perlomeno posta la schermata col comando che hai digitato
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, non ti serve nessun link ...
<cristian_c> così siamo tutti più tranquilli
<P20> Ora come faccio a postaree il comando
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, dammi feedback però ...
<Mr_Pan> sennò ti mando gigirock :D
<cristian_c> gianco62: ti si sta dicendo, molto semplicemente, di premere S alla richiesta visibile dal tuo paste
<cristian_c> P20: torna in modalità di ripristino
<gianco62> scusami è che sono impedito
<cristian_c> ATTENZIONE: i seguenti pacchetti non possono essere autenticati. network-manager Installare questi pacchetti senza verificarli? [s/N]
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, alla domanda premi S e installa
<cristian_c> P20: seriamente
<cristian_c> hai trovato il modo di andare in s
<cristian_c> in modalità di ripristino e postare la benedetta schermata del comando digitato?
<gianco62> l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> gianco62: perfetto, incolla su pastebin il risultato
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> P20: non è che puoi solo entrare e uscire dal canale continuamente...
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15473527/
<cristian_c> gianco62: semplicemente, sei senza connessione
<cristian_c> e non sapendo, oltre a eliminare network manager, cos'altro hai fatto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c,  vado grazie  per l'aiuto  e grazie a tutti voi del chan
<gianco62> solo quello perchè era sparita l'icona di connessione
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, ora dovresti avere l'icona di network manager da qualche parte ... ti indica una connessione attiva o no  ?
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: e come hai risolto?
<cristian_c> su su
<cristian_c> rendici pqrtecipi della tua conquista
<gianco62> nulla ora vado su questo link e vedo
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: non l'ha rimosso?
<angelmate1404lts> per ora le vede se o problemi  ti dico  anche se per me erano i drivers video amd
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, si scusa ho perso io il filo
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: ma quale kernel stai usando?
<angelmate1404lts> 3.19
<cristian_c> angelmate1404lts: e i driver amd, da dove li hai presi?
<angelmate1404lts> dal installatore  dei drivers
<cristian_c> Driver aggiuntivi?
<angelmate1404lts> si
<cristian_c> non sembra un problema legato a quello
<angelmate1404lts> ho visto che mi istallava  dei dkms 4.2 se mi ricordo bene
<gianco62> per il momento vi ringrazio tanto domani provo con il ripristino. Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, le abbiamo provate.. ti suggerisco di formattare e reinstallare da zero .
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, non cancellare nulla .. e sei hai problemi passa qui
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: no
<cristian_c> se formatta, perde i dati
<cristian_c> a meno che non si crei una copia di backup dei dati utente
<gianco62> Eventualmente domani vi ricontatto Pan e Cristian siete stati pazienti grazie ancora
<cristian_c> gianco62: di nulla
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, se hai sati non formattare segui la guida per il ripristino. se non hai dati allora formatta.
<cristian_c> buon proseguimento, gianco62
<Mr_Pan> *dati
<gianco62> prima di muovermi in ogni direzione vi contatto ok? ;)
<angelmate1404lts> cristian_c,  anche io vado
<Rebbi> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | Rebbi
<ubot-it> Rebbi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Rebbi> c'è qualcuno di così gentile da aiutarmi con un problema su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | Rebbi
<ubot-it> Rebbi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rebbi> apposto
<krabador> si pero' in italiano
<krabador> possibilimente
<Rebbi> allora molto semplicemente, gparted mi dice che la mia partizione lvm è piena anche se ho appena installato ubuntu
<krabador> Rebbi, e perchè hai usato lvm ?
<Rebbi> l'installer mi diceva che sarebbe stato più facile in futuro ridimensionare le partizioni
<krabador> Rebbi, se hai appena installato reinstall lasciando  perdere cifratura, lvm eccetera,
<krabador> consiglio spassionato, ad un utente alle prime armi ;)
<Rebbi> va bene, procedo, grazie per l'avvertimento
<vito1> ciao ci sei?
<vito1> che versione ubuntu per installer macbook airo 2008?
<vito1> c'è qualcuno?
<vito1> :(
<Rebecca92> avete presente le cuffie usb cooler master sirus ? da oggi non mi funzionano pi su ubuntu . su dmesg ho questo problema http://pastebin.com/eX7dPkfN  aplay -l http://fpaste.org/343904/
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-23
<fabtravel> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di ubuntu e vorrei chiedere un consiglio
<glpiana> chiedi
<fabtravel> grazie. ho installato ubuntu studio ma non riesco a collegarmi ad internet con il wifi
<fabtravel> ho dato un'occhiata in giro per i forum e ho fatto diversi tenmttativi (quelli meno complessi)
<glpiana> fabtravel, scheda interna o dingle usb?
<fabtravel> scheda interna
<glpiana> fabtravel, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando: lspci
<glpiana> fabtravel, poi copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | fabtravel
<ubot-it> fabtravel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabtravel> sono collegato con un altro pc, non posso fare copia incolla
<glpiana> oppure copia qui la riga che si riferisce alla scheda wifi, se la riconosci
<glpiana> fabtravel, intanto ti dico che è altamente probabile che per far funzionare il  wifi tu debba collegare il pc in questione tramite cavo ethernwt
<glpiana> *ethernet
<fabtravel> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n wireless LAN controller
<glpiana> fabtravel, segui per bene questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fabtravel> ti ringrazio
<fabtravel> avevo gia' trovato la pagina ma e' abbastanza ostica
<glpiana> fabtravel, leggi per bene e segui. tra l'altro la scheda dell'esempio è la tua
<fabtravel> ma se la soluzione e' solo questa mi metto l'anima in pace
<fabtravel> che cos'e'  PCI ID, non credo si riferisca al partito comunista vero? sul mio computer non compare e dalla guida sembra un dato importante
<fabtravel> sto cercando di scaricare i pacchetti da internet con un pc con windows ma credo lascero perdere e cerchero' di trovare il modo per collegarmi con cavo di rete
<fabtravel> GRAZIE
<fabtravel> alla prossima
<alligatore3> ciao a tutti, qualcuno conosce una lista aggiornata di compatibilità con ubuntu 14.04.2 e i chipset intel delle schede madri?
<jamuj> ciao a tutti, su ubuntu gnome ho testato driver proprietari che hanno fatto danno, adesso sono da una live, ho gia fatto chroot, ma non so come ripristinare i driver a quelli default, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<h3xl3x> ciao! vorrei un'info, posso installare ubuntu su win xp?
<Mr_Pan> h3xl3x, intendi accanto a win
<Mr_Pan>  in dual boot   ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | jamuj
<ubot-it> jamuj: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<h3xl3x> mi piacerebbe in dual boot
<h3xl3x> vorrei farlo perché xp ormai è obsoleto
<h3xl3x> c'è una guida?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | h3xl3x
<ubot-it> h3xl3x: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> h3xl3x, leggi i link ... comunque scarica la iso .. controlla MD5...crea il supporto (dvd/usb) .. avvia il Live e poi installa ... scegli installa a fianco di windows xp .
<Mr_Pan> ciao krabador
<h3xl3x> grazie!!!
<krabador> haio'
<gianco62> ciao c'è per caso Cristian?
<Mr_Pan> no in questo momento
<gianco62> ciao ieri ho chattato anche con te ricordi il problema avuto con network manager?
<Mr_Pan> si
<gianco62> Bene! ora io devo reinstallare network manager perchè l'ho rimosso mi avete fornito un link per provare a ripristinare il sistema(14.04)
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, si
<gianco62> cortesemente quale?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> questo
<gianco62> Bene.Anche se sono poco pratico dovrei riuscirci eventualmente tu dicevi che se non avevo dati impotanti sul pc potevo provare a formattare
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, se non hai dati importanti o hai fatto delle copie ... la via più semplice è reinstallare da capo
<Mr_Pan> senza poi cancellare nulla mi raccomando
<Mr_Pan> reinstalla e se hai problemi ripassa qua
<gianco62> ok adesso vedo che altri casini riesco a combinare;)
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, ok siamo qui
<gianco62> Tanks!
<gianco62> scusa ma sulla pagina non ho trovato il ripristino per la versione 14.04
<gianco62> inoltre non ho insatllato io il sistema operativo quindi devo trovarmelo in rete e metterlo su una chiavetta?
<akis24> gianco62:  usa quello per 12.04  come riferimento ma con disco live della 14.04  .. e si ti tocca scaricarlo
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, usa quelle relatico alla versione 12 ... si devi scaricarlo e installarlo su dvd o usb
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<gianco62> il problema è che sono connesso con un notebook che non ha il masterizzatore, di quanto spazio ho bisogno sulla chiavetta?
<akis24> 2 gb
<akis24> e chiavetta vuota devi formattare gianco62
<gianco62> ma se provassi ad installare solo network manager fallirei?
<akis24> gianco62:  a provarci non costa nulla ..
<gianco62> dove lo prendo
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, da internet...
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, il problema è che disinstallandolo avrai portato via anche tutte le dipendenze ...
<gianco62> una volta installato devo dare qualche comando particolare?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, ti dovrebbe riapparirre l'icona del network manager ...
<gianco62> cioè tutto quello che gli permette di funzionare?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62, prova a scaricare solo NM da qui >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/network-manager
<Mr_Pan> ripeto quasi sicuramente ti dirà che gli occorrono delle dipendenze per funzionare ...
<Mr_Pan> prova ... non è detto
<Mr_Pan> io ora esco ciao
<gianco62> ma le dipendenze non posso più recuperarle se non reinstallando?
<gianco62> grazie delle info buona giornata
<akis24> gianco62:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=607321#p4848386  segui qui e risolvi
<gianco62> provo a darci un'occhiata;)
<gianco62> scusa akis ma sono andato sulla pagina dei files da scaricare, ma ce ne sono un botto come faccio a capire quali sono i tre che fanno al caso mio?
<akis24> gianco62:  sul forum hai anche i nomi dei file da scaricare..
<akis24> libnl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<akis24> libnl-genl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<akis24> libnl-route-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<gianco62> si li ho visti ma poi sulla pagina i nomi non sono completi
<akis24> gianco62:  32 0 64 bit la versione ?
<gianco62> 64
<akis24> gianco62:  a cliccarci sopra no eh  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libnl-3-200/download
<gianco62> ma io non  ho neanche trovato il link
<akis24> gianco62:  eh te credo non ci guardi nemmeno pure  a come fare ...  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libnl-genl-3-200/download
<akis24> gianco62:  e tre auguri  .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libnl-route-3-200/download
<gianco62> grazie vediamo un pò
<gianfry> Salve.Volevo solo far notare che nella pagina home,web,dove si fanno i download,io ho scaricato xubuntu 15.10 e controllando l'impronta dell'immagine ,mi sono che non  è quella da VOI Indicata da paragonare.Controllando anche tutte le altre,,mi sono accorto che quella da me scaricata corrisponde a xubuntu 15.10.Dunque quella da voi indicata,62dcb65
<gianfry> d89db80ace9d13ceebd810557 è errata.Correggete prego.Grazie
<mike00> ciao
<krabador> double-zero mike
<krabador> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mike00> ?
<mike00> se ho un problema con ubuntu touch in che canale devo andare?
<krabador> mike00,  #ubuntu-touch
<mike00> grazie
<mike00> ce n'è uno in italiano
<mike00> ?
<krabador> mike00, pienamente operativo e dedicato, no
<mike00> ah ok, provo con quello in inglese :(
<krabador> mike00, cosa ti è stato dato a fare , se no?
<mike00> giusto, ahahah
<Crew> Ciao
<Crew> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<akis24> !aiuto | Crew
<ubot-it> Crew: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> attento che , se sei parte di una Crew avversa all'opensource
<krabador> puo' essere difficile ricevere aiuto
<Crew> ?
<Crew> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Crew: au su, non dovevi domandare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> non divaghiamo
<Crew> Ok vado
<Crew> Ho ubuntu Mate. Oggi ho scaricato un'applicazione. Mentre cercavo di spostarla in un altra sezione del menù, per sbaglio l'ho tolta dal menù e adesso non ho più modo di aprirla. Qualcuno mi può aiutare? :D
<cristian_c> 'ho scaricato un'applicazione'
<krabador> Crew, sistema--- preferenze---aspetto e stile --menu principale
<krabador> smanetta li
<Crew> ok grazie molte :D
<Crew> Mh.. niente!
<cristian_c> Crew:
<cristian_c> 'niente'
<cristian_c> puoi argomentare?
<Crew> non ho trovato niente :D
<krabador> cristian_c, non mettergli fretta
<krabador> Crew, non devi trovare, ma configurare.
<krabador> Crew, configurati il tuo menu
<krabador> con la voce dell'applicazione d
<krabador> dove vuoi che stia
<Crew> lo sò, ma quell'applicazione è proprio sparita!
<krabador> Crew, "aggiungi voce"
<krabador> ti fa schifo ?
<Crew> non sò il comando ..
<krabador> Crew, male, non metterti mai in balia del sistena
<krabador> *ma
<Crew> ?
<krabador> mettiti sempre nella posizione di sapere cosa fa, e dove mette le cosa
<krabador> *e
<krabador> in modo da intervenire
<krabador> prontamente , in questi casi .
<Crew> -.-
<krabador> Crew, vuoi sperare che qui si tiri ad indovinare, o chiedendo ad un chiromante, che cosa significa "Oggi ho scaricato un'applicazione" , oppure vuoi dargli un senso?
<Crew> Potresti spiegarti meglio?
<Mr_Pan> Crew, che applicazione hai scaricato!?
<Crew> RCS MyStudio
<Crew> Non credo questa cosa ti possa aiutare molto
<cristian_c> Crew: non pensi che questo dovremmo stabilirlo noi?
<Mr_Pan> Crew, segui qui [17:59:01] <krabador> Crew, sistema--- preferenze---aspetto e stile --menu principale
<krabador> cristian_c, non tarpargli le ali
<krabador> Crew, cerca in /usr/bin
<krabador> Crew, l'eseguibile
<Crew> ok
<Crew> grazie, provo
<krabador> e fa il lanciatore, sempre nel gestore del menu
<Crew> Grazie milleeeee!!!!
<antonio7351> Salve, sto' lavorando con Ubuntu 15.04 e cerco un programma valido per poter reare PDF, e poi stamparli ...grazie
<krabador> 15.04  non è piu' supportata
<krabador> i repositories, sono offline
<krabador> ne' si aggiorna piu', ne' si puo' installare nuovo software, mettendo l'utente in un contesto insicuro.
<antonio7351> e quindi che devo fare per aggiornare il programma??
<krabador> antonio7351, scarichi o 14.04.4 o 15.10, o aspetti il 21 aprile per scaricarre 16.04
<krabador> ed installi
<antonio7351> ma da questo stesso programma posso scaricare ..
<krabador> antonio7351, è fuori supporto, non se ne fa quindi ne' assistenza ufficiale, ne' si possono fornire soluzioni per problematiche legate alla sicurezza
<krabador> antonio7351, è nell'interesse innanzitutto dell'utente , l'utilizzo di un sistema supportato.
<antonio7351> cioe' mi spieghi bene, io su questo PC lavoro con Windows 7 e poi ho Ubuntu 15.04 non posso piu' aggiornare allora Ubuntu..
<krabador> puo' aggiornare tranquillamente ubuntu , ad una versione successiva a 15.04
<krabador> il sistema operativo.
<antonio7351> cioe' vado su scarica da questo stesso browser e direttamente aggiorno il sistema opuure c'e' una prassi particolare..
<krabador> se cotinua ad usare 15.04 , è il sistema operativo ad essere fuori supporto dal 4 febbraio 2016
<krabador> antonio7351, innanzitutto verifichiamo
<krabador> antonio7351, apra il terminale,
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> copi ed incolli qui l'indirizzo web che apparirà nel teminale
<antonio7351> come faccio ad aprire il terminale da qui'??
<krabador> che significa "da cui
<krabador> "da qui" ?
<antonio7351> quindi devo scrivere adesso queste frasi.
<krabador> antonio7351, copi ed incolli, direttamente , da qui , al terminale
<krabador> prema poi invio
<antonio7351> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<antonio7351> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> antonio7351, deve aprire Terminale (CTRL+ALT+T) e incollare quei comandi .. uno alla volta e dare dare INVIO
<antonio7351> ma il terminale da dove lo posso aprire...
<jester-> trollalleru trollallà?
<Mr_Pan> no
<bitbybit> salve a tutti. avrei un problema con lubuntu 15
<bitbybit> ho un hp pavilon dv5000
<krabador> 15 quale?
<bitbybit> 15.04
<odiowindows> buonasera, ho appena acquistato un pc msi gp62-6qf sul quale vorrei installare xubuntu 14.04. Ho già la usb autoinstallante pronta, ma manco la vede. Qualcuno può gentilmente guidarmi passo passo?
<krabador> bitbybit, non piu' supportata,mi spiace
<krabador> odiowindows, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<odiowindows> mi avevate guidato voi a farla, non ricordo più, ma andava bene per i nuovi sistemi windows
<krabador> odiowindows, 15.04 non è piu' supportata dal 4 febbraio 2016
<odiowindows> 14.04
<bitbybit> errore mio è la 15.10
<krabador> bitbybit, bene
<krabador> bitbybit, descrivi il problema
<krabador> odiowindows, ricordi il programma con cui l'hai fatta ?
<bitbybit> sembra avere un problema con la connessione internet, vi posto alcune immagini
<krabador> bitbybit, prima di postare immagini, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<odiowindows> purtroppo no.. So che mi avevate guidato voi perchè poi dovevo installare xubuntu su un Lenovo nuovo di quattro mesi fa.
<krabador> bitbybit, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> odiowindows, "voi" significa di tutto
<odiowindows> mi pare di aver parlato proprio con te
<odiowindows> e con Carlin0
<krabador> e posso averti detto diverse cose, in base al contesto
<odiowindows> mi avete guidato a farlo da windows mi pare
<krabador> !usbwin | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<bitbybit> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> bitbybit, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources/sorgente, e la togli dalla voce "cdrom"
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<odiowindows> ora che ho aperto il link ho riconosciuto e l'abbiamo fatta esattamente con questo stesso sistema :) Devo rifarlo davvero?
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> odiowindows, formatta la pendrive, verifica l'md5 della iso scaricata,e  rifalla di nuovo
<krabador> !md5 | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<odiowindows> infatti ora che ho visto il programma ho capito perchè windows la vede come UUI
<krabador> odiowindows, altrimenti da linux, scarichi la iso, verifichi sempre md5, inserisci la pendrive, effettui lo smontaggio, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove /percorso/del/file.iso deve essere la cartella precisa in cui si trova la iso di ubuntu, scritta con il suo nome corretto
<krabador> e x in /dev/sdx , deve essere la lettera corretta di unità
<krabador> senza numero di partizion e
<odiowindows> se possibile eviterei di rifare tutto: la chiavetta ha xubuntu ok, perchè l'ho usata anche poche settimane fa per reinstallare il mio linux. Funziona. In questo momento non ho un linux a portata di mano...
<krabador> se il bios è correttamente impostato per fare il boot dalla pendrive, sentiti libero di rimanere li a guardarlo bloccato.
<krabador> tieni presente che i bios sono sostanzialmente diversi, e diversamente impostati su come rilevare pendrive usb, al fine di effettuare il boot
<bitbybit> non trovo sources, se provo a levare source code e dal terminale provo a eseguire sudo apt-get update mi dice che è impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice e che saranno ignorati o usati quelli vecchi.
<bitbybit> comunque ora devo scappare
<bitbybit> grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto, mi farò risentire domani ;)
<bitbybit> Buona serata a tutti
<odiowindows> eccomi Krabador
<krabador> odiowindows, 14.04 se pendrive vecchia, ha parziale/scarso supporto uefi
<odiowindows> dunque io non so come girarmi quindi non ho impostato il bios per fare il boot da lì. Devo farlo? Da dove ci arrivo?
<krabador> supporto introdotto con 14.10, e migliorato man mano, ed inserito in 14.04.4
<odiowindows> è una Kingstone di 5 o 6 anni fa
<krabador> odiowindows, è la iso che fa la differenza
<krabador> di cui non dai notizie, tranne che nonv vuoi rifare
<odiowindows> al momento sto scaricando la prima che trovi qui: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> odiowindows, scarica http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<odiowindows> solo che mi poppa via quasi un giga di roba... e mi collego con chiavetta...
<krabador> odiowindows, non farlo con connessione mobile
<odiowindows> non ho altre connessioni...
<krabador> se vuoi cercare di utilizzare quella vecchia, se vecchia versione di 14.04, disabilita secure boot
<krabador> odiowindows, di fatto, con uefi, 14.04.4 o 15.10 , puoi usare.
<odiowindows> ho 20 gb, provo a scaricare la 14.04.04
<krabador> se non puoi scaricarla, innanzitutto, va a vedere nel manuale del pc, come accedere in bios, per impostare in boot la pendrive
<odiowindows> a meno che non ci sia un modo di capire che versione ho già nel pendrive aprendo il file
<krabador> poi prova la vecchia pendrive
<krabador> se non parte, disabilita secure boot, o imposta il boot in modalità legacy
<krabador> e riprova a farla partire
<odiowindows> allora, provo a scoprire come entrare nel boot intanto che scarico la nuova versone
<rhoarin> salve, vorrei installare Lubuntu ma non riesco a capire come entrare nel bios per scegliere il boot da usb. Potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> rhoarin, è un portatile ?
<rhoarin> Carlin0, no un fisso
<akis24> rhoarin:  di solito dipende dal tipo di pc  su alcuni all'avvio basta premere il tasto " canc "
<Carlin0> o F2 cmq cambia da pc a pc
<akis24> rhoarin: che sistema hai su quel pc ?
<rhoarin> akis24, win xp
<akis24> rhoarin: quindi non recente diciamo
<rhoarin> la scheda madre è una vecchia ECS P4M890T-M2 e secondo il manuale che ho scaricato dal loro sito dovrebbe essere F1 o Delete
<rhoarin> ma nessuno dei due tasti sortisce effetto
<rhoarin> chiaramente la tastiera funziona
<akis24> rhoarin tienili premuti prima che si avvia e vedi se riesci
<rhoarin> akis24, provo
<akis24> delete = canc
<rhoarin> akis24, grazie! bisognava accendere con canc già premuto
<akis24> di nulla
<rhoarin> akis24, sono nel bios. Sezione boot. Mi chieda di mettere in ordine 3 priorità: DVD RW, Hard Drive, Removable device. In più ho una sezione Hard Disk Drivers in cui devo mettere in priorità: A-Data Usb e Maxtor (l'hard disk?). Non riesco a trovare una combinazione che mi lanci il boot da usb. Prima ho scollegato l'hard disk e ha funzionato.
<rhoarin> l'opzione try other boot device è attiva
<cristian_c> rhoarin: il supporto usb in cima alle priorità
<akis24> rhoarin: di solito Removable device al primo posto nel tuo caso  e ovvio nell'altra opzione prova A-Data Usb
<cristian_c> altrimenti masterizza un dvd
<rhoarin> ho fatto esattamente quello che mi avete detto ma rimane bloccato sulla schermata intel
<rhoarin> ritento
<rhoarin> ok, partito. per qualche motivo ci mette un bel po' prima di fare il boot
<cristian_c> rhoarin: a seconda della macchina, sopratutto se è vecchia
<rhoarin> cristian_c, avrà 10 anni almeno, se non di più
<rhoarin> ho fatto il test per la verifica di errori sul disco e ne ha trovato 1. Come devo comportarmi?
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> rhoarin: se il disco ha settori danneggiati
<cristian_c> forse è il caso di preparare la sostituzione
<cristian_c> ed effettuare un backup dei dati
<rhoarin> cristian_c, se anche dovesse brasarsi non sarebbe un problema. Non ci sono dati personali all'interno ne ho intenzione di mettercene. Questa macchina mi serve giusto come backup. C'è qualcosa che posso fare, tipo isolare il settore danneggiato, o semplicemente aspetto che esploda?
<cristian_c> per i backup ci sono dischi esterni
<rhoarin> cristian_c, intendo proprio come macchina di backup, non come backup di file
<rhoarin> di scorta, per intenderci
<Automaticjack> Sera a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Automaticjack> Ho installato Xubuntu 15 su un portatile con Scheda video Nvidia 8200. Quando apro la sezione "Software e aggiornamenti" nel menu "Driver aggiuntivi" mi vengono elencate diverse alternative tra più driver della Nvidia (binary 340.96 e legacy 304.131) e quello del server X di x.org (che utilizzo normalmente). Avrei dei vantaggi a cambiare per uno nv
<Automaticjack> idia?
<jester-> Automaticjack: scegli il testato/consigliato
<jester-> Automaticjack: quale 15  .04 .10?
<Automaticjack> 15.10
<Automaticjack> Ok, allora scelgo il proprietario/testato! Grazie.
<Automaticjack> Risolto questo, vi pongo un altro dilemma: nello stesso menu dei driver, sotto mi riporta "Sconosciuto" con due opzioni: "non usare il dispositivo" e "In uso processor Microcode firmware foe AMD CPUs da amd64 microcode (proprietario)". Ovviamente ho selezionato AMD CPUs ma a cosa si riferisce esattamente?
<jester-> Automaticjack: non selezionare niente, lascia a defualt, seleziona il testato e abilitalo
<Automaticjack> Ok. Grazie mille davvero!!!
<Automaticjack> Ti/Vi auguro una buona serata! Ancora grazie.
<jester-> cià
<rhoarin> salve, sto tentando di installare lubuntu su una vecchia torretta. Appena provo a lanciare la prova o l'installazione lo schermo si blocca e mostra uno strano fuzz colorato. Potete aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> rhoarin: semplicemente
<cristian_c> descrivi le caratteriatiche hardware della macchina in questione
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<rhoarin> cristian_c, la cpu è un intel pentium E (?), 2 gb di ram, e la scheda grafica non riporta nessuna dicitura
<rhoarin> su xp funziona, se può servire
<cristian_c> rhoarin: dal sistema operativo in uso
<cristian_c> puoi trovare tutte le caratteriatiche relative all'hardware accennato
<cristian_c> * a cui è stato accennato
<rhoarin> cristian_c, il sistema operativo esistente è corrotto. Appena clicco il bottone start si blocca ed anche se aspetto più di un ora non mi permette di interagire
<rhoarin> avrebbe senso installare lubuntu senza la scheda video e aggiungerla dopo?
<cristian_c> rhoarin: difficilmente il tuo pc non è dotato di scheda grafica
<cristian_c> o è integrata o è dedicata
<jester-> rhoarin: e come vedi quello che fai sena la video
<rhoarin> cristian_c, intendo dire: tolgo la scheda video, collego il monitor alla scheda madre, installo e dopo provo ad aggiungere la scheda video
<jester-> senza*
<cristian_c> rhoarin: a che pro?
<cristian_c> rhoarin: in ogni caso, quando sei nel menù principale di installazione
<cristian_c> seleziona una delle opzioni di boot,ve mi riferisco a nomodeset
<rhoarin> cristian_c, metto il check su nomodeset?
<cristian_c> rhoarin: sì
<rhoarin> stesso problema
<rhoarin> si blocca
<odiowindows> Buonasera, qualcuno per favore può aiutarmi ad installare xubuntu 14.04 su windows 10?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-24
<odiowindows> Buonasera, qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi a installare xubuntu su win 10?
<jester-> odiowindows: cioè?
<jester-> odiowindows: segare winz sostituendolo con xubuntu?
<odiowindows> Ciao. Ho masterizzato una usb con uui, con xubuntu 14.04.04 e vorrei installarlo sul nuovo pc msi con win 10 in dual boot
<jester-> odiowindows: in fase di installazione scegli installa accanto
<odiowindows> No, purtroppo non posso brazare win come ho invece fatto in tutti i precedenti pc.... qui mi serve per alcuni programmi speciali
<jester-> !installazione > odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows, please see my private message
<odiowindows> Il problema è questo: io metto la chiavetta e riavvio.... e si avvia win... non trovo una guida che mi dica come cambiare il boot..
<jester-> odiowindows: devi consultare il manuale del pc per vedere come fare boot da usb, ogni macchina è un caso a sè
<odiowindows> Non lo trovo sul manuale... mi dice solo di premere f3 e io lo faccio e entro in una videata con un mare di opzioni che non conosco
<odiowindows> Nn sono uno smanettone, so giusto formattare un pc e installare linux...
<jester-> odiowindows: cosa vuoi che ti dica
<odiowindows> E quel messaggio che mi hai mandato, (installazione) dove lo vedo?
<jester-> il pc ce l'hai davanti tu
<jester-> !installazione | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<odiowindows> Lo so, e comprendo che è tardi... ma davvero non ho idea. Ci sono uefi firmware settings, startup settings... non so dove mettere le mani
<jester-> odiowindows: a occhio con la usb connessa in startup setting dovresti poter settare la usb, con cosa l'hai fatta la usb?
<odiowindows> Universal usb instal
<jester-> !uefi | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lupetto> ciao
<lupetto> mi potete spiegare la differenza tra lubuntu lts 14.04 e lubuntu 15? Grazie
<lupetto> ce nessuno!
<Mr_Pan> lupetto, con calma ...
<Mr_Pan> findamentalmente è la durata del supporto oltre...14.04 è Long Term Support mentre le 15.04 (supporto finito) e la 15.10 no
<lupetto> allora cosa mi consigli di installare? la versione non LTS, cioe' la 15.10?
<Mr_Pan> lupetto, che ci devi fare?
<Mr_Pan> lupetto, se vuoi aspetta aprile con l'uscita della versione 16.04
<Mr_Pan> che srà LTS
<Mr_Pan> il supporto alla 15.10 scade a luglio 2016
<lupetto> su un pentium III 750 MHz leggere documenti, navigare in internet e posta eletronica
<Mr_Pan> lupetto, quanta ram  ?
<lupetto> 512
<Mr_Pan> ,,,,
<Mr_Pan> l'unica è provare Lubuntu ... sperando che si avvii...altro non puoi fare
<Mr_Pan> ram scarsa e processore del secolo scorso ...
<Mr_Pan> prova lubuntu ma non aspettarti miracoli ...
<lupetto> appunto leggendo in giro ho capito che potevo usarlo solo con lubuntu. Al momento di scaricare il sistema ho visto le due versioni LTS 14.04 e la 15.10
<lupetto> x questo cercavo di sapere quali differenze tra le due versioni
<telle> buongiorno ho un hp in cui è istallato xubuntu 15.10 poiche la scheda interna è rotta ho interito un adattatore realtek che è riconosciuto pero non si attiva
<Mr_Pan> lupetto, ti ho detto che la differenza sta nella durata del supporto ... ovviamente la 15.10 è più aggiornata per quanto riguarda il supporto hw
<Mr_Pan> ma nel tuo caso non credo ci saranno particolari problemi
<Mr_Pan> tellle parliamo di wireless?
<lupetto> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego lupetto
<telle> si
<Mr_Pan> telle, da Terminale   lsusb   dai invio
<telle> adesso sono collegato con voi con un altro pc
<Mr_Pan> telle copia e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> telle, devi dare dei comandi da quel pc....ù
<telle> il pc di cui vi sto parlando non è collegato a internet
<telle> la scheda inserita è riconosciuta realtek rtl8192cu
<telle> indirizzo id 0bda:8178
<Mr_Pan> telle, quel pc puoi collegarlo via ethernet ... per far funzionare quell'adattatore wireless usb devi scaricare dei driver
<telle> senza collegarsi via ethernet è possibile scaricare i driver su questo compiuter per poi trasferirli tramite chiavetta usb?
<Mr_Pan> telle che versione di ubuntu c'è su l'altro pc  ?
<telle> xubuntu 15.10
<telle> 32 bit
<Mr_Pan> dovresti collegarlo via ethernet e vedere se ti scarica i driver attraverso la voce Driver Aggiuntivi che si trova nel Menu
<telle> e poi ?
<Mr_Pan> telle, se li ti dice che ci sono driver aggiuntivi da scaricare li scarichi e dovrebbe essere a posto
<telle> grazie
<Mr_Pan> telle, ti devo lasciare ora
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<bitbybit> salve
<bitbybit> ho installato lubuntu 15.10 su un "vecchioc" hp pavilon dv5000
<bitbybit> ma sembra avere un problema con la connessione wifi
<bitbybit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1ZVuZQSARiKqjmfAFO2E?signature=d6cb5bbe7dc2b54f1dd7f75ae1981218fa4638c8768b900a9516866e6e10e1eb&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg4MTI5NzJ9
<bitbybit>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uDc2V1TfTa3z12cE0jc0?signature=886ca37b510d50379b9b017a217b5fab9ef7dcbe86154b13ac17347ffb3ee0af&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg4MTMwMTF9
<bitbybit> Sembra quasi che la WiFi non sia proprio attiva, perché non trova nessuna rete
<akis24> bitbybit: hai provato da driver aggiuntivi se trova qualcosa ?
<bitbybit> non trova niente
<ExPBoy> bitbybit, con windows funziona la scheda wifi?
<bitbybit> si
<ExPBoy> allora è un problema di driver
<akis24> bitbybit:   da terminale iwconfig  e metti su paste
<bitbybit> mi ricordo che quando provai ad installare debian, nell'installazione durante il passaggio di configurare la connessione ad internet, le reti le trovava, solo che non mi faceva accedere
<akis24> !paste | bitbybit
<ubot-it> bitbybit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> bitbybit:  sudo lshw -C network  sempre su paste
<bitbybit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485917/
<akis24> bitbybit:   sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source  e appena finisce  col primo comando  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer   e poi tutto su paste   riavvii il pc e vedi se va'
<bitbybit> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e broadcom-sta-source
<akis24> bitbybit:  sudo apt-get update e fai vedere il risultato su paste
<bitbybit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485946/
<akis24> bitbybit:   sudo software-properties-gtk   e prova a cambiare server
<bitbybit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/u0NSG175SJCR6s7OZcGg?signature=6987679e616a9462dd68c4e69b0c7395911cb1d177fc5965e37afdfef9b71007&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg4MTQ3OTZ9
<bitbybit> questo mi si prensenta davanti
<bitbybit> *presenta
<akis24> bitbybit: vai sotto sulla finestra " main server "  e prova a selezionare " italia "  e poi " scegli il migliore "
<bitbybit> mi dice "no suitable download server was found" "please check your internet connection"
<akis24> bitbybit:  ma sei collegato da cavo o neanche quello ?
<bitbybit> no
<bitbybit> non sono collegato via cavo
<akis24> e bravo scarichiamo dal cielo ..
<bitbybit> eh infatti mi sembrava strano
<akis24> bitbybit:  connettilo via cavo ..
<bitbybit> non posso
<akis24> perfetto auguri.. abbiamo finito
<bitbybit> bene
<akis24> bitbybit:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom  e leggi alla fine ..  Installazione driver proprietari STA senza connessione internet
<krabador> bitbybit: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla qui la parte tra parentesi alla fine
<bitbybit> sono riuscito a collegarmi via ethernet
<bitbybit> vi ricontatto tra un momento
<bitbybit> eccomi
<krabador> bitbybit: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla qui la parte tra parentesi alla fine
<bitbybit> tra parentesi tonde?
<bitbybit> c'è scritto (rev02)
<krabador> tutte le parentesi
<bitbybit> appare questo:
<bitbybit> 06:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<krabador> e non potevi mettere le ultime 2 parentesi, vero ?
<krabador> bitbybit: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<bitbybit> riposto i risultati dei comandi ora che sono connesso a internet
<bitbybit> questo è di iwconfig e sudo lshw -Cnetwork:
<krabador> bitbybit: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> hai mandato questo ?
<bitbybit> Sto installando il pacchetto
<bitbybit> pacchetto installato
<bitbybit> che faccio?
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> poi riavvia
<RogerRabbit> ciao Bonjour a todos
<RogerRabbit> sono stato indirizzao qui, per trovare gente che condivide il mio stesso interesse per l'informatica
<krabador> !chat | RogerRabbit
<ubot-it> RogerRabbit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RogerRabbit> ok  grazie!
<Mr_Pan> anti[Enrico], [Enrico] benvenuto . ti serve aiuto  ?
<alala> ciao
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | alala
<ubot-it> alala: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan, ciao. No grazie :)
<alala> chi mi aiuta a installare driver amd su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], e ci fai loggato con 2 nick!?
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan, la rete fa parecchi capricci oggi
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], e quindi  ?
<RogerRabbit> non ci sarebbe un posto.it dove poss trovare programmatori
<Mr_Pan> !chat | RogerRabbit
<ubot-it> RogerRabbit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan, e quindi vado in timeout e devo riloggare
<alala> chi mi aiuta a installare driver amd su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ok
<Mr_Pan> alala, detta così è troppo generico ... esponi meglio il problema
<Mr_Pan> alala, amd ? cosa ? modello ?su quale pc ?  qualr versione di ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | alala
<ubot-it> alala: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<alala> ho un msi r9 390, sono su ubuntu 14.04, vorrei installare i driver proprietari fglrx-updates
<alala> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486326/ Mr_Pan
<alala> questo è l'output ddi apt
<krabador> alala: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> !paste
<alala> krabador: vuoi l'output?
<krabador> si
<krabador> in pastebin
<alala> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486338/ krabador
<krabador> alala: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> bitbybit: ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi pure qui in canale
<alala> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486355/
<alala> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486355/
<krabador> alala: software-properties-gtk
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona "altro "
<alala> kraba
<alala> lho fatto mi si inchioda tutto
<krabador> poi Italia, selezioni la linea con garr
<alala> a scusa ok
<alala> faccio
<alala> krabador: mi fallisce dicendo che nn ho connessione
<alala> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486371/
<alala> adesso sembra funzionare
<alala> che faccio? krabador
<krabador> apt-get update è andato senza errori?
<alala> krabador: no, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486389/, è un installazione nuova cmq, cioè ho installato il sistema 30 min fa
<alala> ho ubuntu 14.04
<alala> * ubuntu gnome
<krabador> alala: 14.04.4?
<alala> si
<krabador> alala: software-properties-gtk
<krabador> alala: seleziona il server principale internazionale
<krabador> di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<alala> krabador: update andato con successo
<alala> adesso riprovo a installare fglrx-updates
<krabador> se non hai errori , vai con l'installazione del driver
<alala> krabador: adesso funziona, sta installando
<krabador> enjoy
<alala> grazie krabador, un nome ed una garanzia <3
<odiowindows> Ciao a tutti, vi prego aiutatemi: è da ieri che cerco di installare xubuntu 14.04.04 affianco a win10 su un pc MSI gp62-6qf...e non ce la sto facendo... Qualcuno gentilmente può aiutarmi passo passo?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, descrivi che tipo di problemi hai con l'installazione
<odiowindows> Allora: vado nel bios e cambio da uefi a legacy, setto usb hard disk come scelta primaria e riavvio. A questo punto mi apre la schermata di linux con try o install e qualunque scelta proponga si pianta e devo spegnere forzatamente. La usb autobootante è stata provata sia con UUI che con YUMI
<odiowindows> La prima domanda che mi viene è: Xubuntu è come Ubuntu per quanto riguarda i permessi UEFI?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, si
<Mr_Pan> con cosa hai creato la usb  ?
<odiowindows> E quindi...? Che devo fare? (Come ho scritto ho creato la usb sia con UNIVERSAL USB INSTALLER che con YUMI, ma non va in entrambi i casi)
<odiowindows> (Ciao jester, ieri sera mi si è piantato tutto...non volevo essere cafone)
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, l'hai creata da Windows   ?  hai controllato md5 della iso scaricata ?
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, controlla md5 della iso per accertarti che non sia corrotta .. se tutto ok ti consiglio di provare unìaltra usb
<odiowindows> La iso me l'ha consigliata krabador, e l'ho scaricata dal link che mi ha dato lui. La 14.04.4
<odiowindows> È questo che intendi?
<odiowindows> Cos'è la md5?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, è tutto ok ... il link...ecc ma devi essere sicuro che il file scaricato non sia corrotto e questo si fa controllando md5
<Mr_Pan> !md5 | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<odiowindows> Ok, lo faccio subito (io ho xubuntu 14.04... va bene lo stesso il link per la 15.10 che mi hai mandato?)
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, no devi cercare md5sum per la 14.04.4.. .
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, hai ubuntu 14.04.4 giusto  ?
<odiowindows> Si
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, 64 bit ?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, 807fa1f246b719d28d0b362fd2f31855 *ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso   64 bit
<odiowindows> Si
<odiowindows> Ok, ma ora che faccio con qs sigla? Scusa l'ignoranza..
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, ora devi controlalre md5 dell tuo file iso e confrontarlo con quello  sopra
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, hai letto il link md5
<Mr_Pan> !md5 | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<Mr_Pan> c'è scritto tutto
<odiowindows> Si scusa, sto leggendo ora
<odiowindows> Ha quasi scaricato tutto
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, scaricato cosa ?
<diamorf> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | damorf
<ubot-it> damorf: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<diamorf> Qualcuno gentilmente se può aiutarmi a rendere il mio ubuntu 14.04 lts veloce, dato che ho cambiato pc ultimamente, ma va lento
<diamorf> spesso si blocca
<diamorf> che fare?
<Blueknight11> Buongiorno
<diamorf> Buongiorno a te
<Blueknight11> mi servirebbe un aiuto riguardante problemi con il pc con os ubuntu 15.10
<odiowindows> Mr_Pan mi puoi mandare la giusta release per Xubuntu? Quella che mi hai mandato è per ubuntu...
<glpiana> Blueknight11, esponi il tuo problema
<odiowindows> L'ho recuperata io e comparate: sono identiche :)
<Blueknight11> in precedenza il pc aveva di base Windows 8 e dopo l'aggiornamento a 10 per via delle esigenze universitarie sono passato ad ubuntu solo che già dopo l'aggiornamento a 10 il Wi-Fi non funziona le reti le vede lontane e non si allaccia ... Speravo che con ubuntu il problema si potesse risolvere
<Blueknight11> vi prego salvatemi io ci lavoro col pc e senza internet è un incubo
<odiowindows> E ora che faccio?
<glpiana> Blueknight11, con ubuntu vedi le reti e con segnale basso come con windows oppure la situazione è differente?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, allora prova a cambiare usb o a rifarla da capo
<Blueknight11> è uguale in entrambe le partizioni
<glpiana> Blueknight11, dammi l'output del comando: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | Blueknight11
<ubot-it> Blueknight11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<odiowindows> Già rifatta 4 volte... posso provare a cambiare usb ma funziona bene su tutti i pc... non credo sia le il problema. Altre chanche?
<Odiowindows> Mr_Pan ci sei ancora?
<odiowindows> Mr_Pan...ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> odiowindows, io non ho seguito dall'inizio il tuo problema. vedo che parli di chiavette. puoi riproporre il quesito?
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, si
<odiowindows> Ciao, grazie :) Ho questo problema:sto cercando di installare Xubuntu 14.04 accanto a win 10. Per farlo sono entrato nel bios e ho sostituito il UEFI col Legacy e ho settato la usb hard disk come opzione primaria. Riavvio e mi apre la schermata di xubuntu col try o install ecc. Qualsiasi opzioni selezioni, mi esce questso errore: ACPI: EC: Fail in
<odiowindows> evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected e si pianta
<odiowindows> Il pc è un MSI GP62 6QF
<glpiana> odiowindows, quando sei al menu di xubuntu, premi F6 e seleziona no apic o no apci, quindi premi esc e poi fai partire la prova e vedi se va
<odiowindows> Provo subito
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, l'errore è nuovo ... fino adesso non lo avevi citato ...
<Mr_Pan> segui le istruzioni di glpiana
<odiowindows> Dunque, nno fa nulla con f6
<odiowindows> Lo so che non l'avevo citato, ma la schermata con la scritta era così veloce che non riuscivo a leggerla... ho dovuto fotografarla!
<glpiana> odiowindows, se premi F6 qualcosa fa di sicuro
<odiowindows> Non fa nulla nel senso che ripropone la schermata, come se fosse f5... il refresh... dà come opzioni: "Press Enter to boot or tab to edit a menu entry"...ma credo le desse anche prima di f6.. non so
<odiowindows> Provo a selezionare le "advanced options"?
<glpiana> odiowindows, leggi le opzioni proposte dalle varie voci precedute dalle F in basso
<odiowindows> Non mi è chiaro, scusa. Le F dei tasti F6 ecc? Perchè a monitor non ci sono F
<glpiana> odiowindows, ma che iso hai scaricato?
<odiowindows> La 14.04.4 già comparata con Ms5 ecc o come si chiama (me l'ha consigliato Mr_Pan ed erano uguali)
<glpiana> beh all'avvio della usb cosa vedi di preciso?
<odiowindows> La classica schermata di xubuntu con queste opzioni: try xubuntu without installing; install Xubuntu;Check disc for defects; test memory;Boot from first hard disk; advanced options;Help
<glpiana> odiowindows, e in basso dovresti vedere F1 F2 F3 e così via
<odiowindows> E invece......
<glpiana> boh. vedi cosa ti da advanced option, altrimenti edita la riga di boot aggiungendo noapic noacpi
<odiowindows> In basso, dopo l'elenco di opzioni che ho appena scritto, c'è nuovamente il logo Xubuntu e sotto al logo la frase:"Press Enter to boot ora Tab to edit a menu entry"
<odiowindows> Ok: le opzioni avanzate mi danno solo "back"... cioè nulla da fare e mi rimandano all'elenco di opzioni
<odiowindows> Come edito la riga di boot?
<bluekinght11> glpiana mi puoi inviare di nuovo i passaggi ora sono dal pc
<glpiana> blueknight11, dammi l'output del comando: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | bluekinght11
<ubot-it> bluekinght11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bluekinght11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487216/
<glpiana> bluekinght11, oki, vedi due reti al momento. prova a collegarti a una di esse, magari la tua
<bluekinght11> sono connesso alla mia ma da 2 tacche e sono praticamente a 50 cm dal modem
<glpiana> bluekinght11, lascia perdere il numero di tacche, apri un terminale e scrivi: ping -c 10 www.google.it
<glpiana> bluekinght11, poi guarda la penultima riga, che inizia con 10 packets transmitted
<odiowindows> Scusa glpiana ti rifaccio la domanda perchè magari si è persa: come edito la riga di boot? Nel senso, cosa devo scrivere e dove?
<glpiana> odiowindows, come editarla lo leggi nelle istruzioni che hai riportato prima "Tab to edit a menu entry"
<bluekinght11> glpiana ok 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9016ms
<glpiana> odiowindows, ti piazzi poi in fondo alla riga e aggiungi noapic e noacpi
<glpiana> bluekinght11, sembra lavorare bene
<glpiana> bluekinght11, al di là dell'intensità del segnale rappresentata dall'icona, cade la connessione?
<bluekinght11> spesso è lenta ... ma all'uni per esempio crolla sempre e il 99% delle volte non trova per nulla reti quando agli altri le trova e anche con intensità alta
<glpiana> bluekinght11, quando sei in una situazione simile, salvati l'output di dmesg
<bluekinght11> quindi ora che faccio?
<odiowindows> Dunque ho scritto la riga, ma come la salvo?
<glpiana> odiowindows, non la salvi, premi invio e avvii
<glpiana> bluekinght11, fin che non hai problemi non puoi far nulla. quando vedi che non riesci a connetterti o che la connessione balla, scrivi: dmesg         e ti salvi l'output che potrebbe contenere informazioni utili
<bluekinght11> okay
<odiowindows> Scusa glpiana, qui si pianta sempre tutto... ho scritto la riga dopo i due -- che comparivano al fondo, senza spazi. Ho dato invio, e ha ribadito l'errore ma ha aperto la videata azzurra di xubuntu.... e poi si è di nuovo piantato..
<glpiana> odiowindows, senza spazi?
<glpiana> odiowindows, scrivi noapic e noapci, con gli spazi, prima dei trattini
<odiowindows> Così: --noapic noapci
<glpiana> odiowindows, no, come ho scritto sopra
<odiowindows> E poi metto i trattini? Perchè mentre mi spostavo con le frecce per andare prima dei trattini me li ha cancellati, e per giunta mi ha riportato una riga per ogni lettera o spazio digitato
<odiowindows> Una riga di testto che ripete tutta la riga che sto editando..
<glpiana> odiowindows, in quello spazio visualizza solo una riga. se è lunga, taglia da una parte o dall'altra, mi pare normale
<glpiana> ora vi saluto e vi faccio auguri di buone feste
<emanuele> salve
<emanuele> sto scaricando l'img iso di ubuntu
<emanuele> e vorreiinstallarlo al posto di windows
<Guest25787> come faccio se utilizzo solo la pennetta usb?
<Carlin0> Guest25787, è meglio al fianco di ... che al posto
<Carlin0> !usnbwin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usnbwin'
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest25787> grazie
<Maxiride_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino con Okular (neanche grave a dire il vero). Ci mette un sacco - una decina di secondi - a caricare ogni pagina di un pdf che pesa solo 10 Mb ha 60 pagine... non penso sia normale.
<cristian_c> !chat | Maxiride_
<ubot-it> Maxiride_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<odiowindows> Ri-ciao, ho questo problema: ACPI: EC: Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected
<odiowindows> Sto cercando di installare xubuntu affianco a win 10, ho tolto dal boot la modalità uefi e ho messo legacy e si avvia la schermata di xubuntu ma quando scelgo un'opzione si pianta
<cristian_c> odiowindows: contestualizza il problema
<cristian_c> 'un'opzione' <- quale?
<odiowindows> Try o installa xubuntu
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai provato con nomodeset?
<odiowindows> Non ho idea di cosa sia
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<odiowindows> Ti dico solo che la iso è corretta e già comparata
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se il pc è uefi a 64 bit, meglio utilizzare *buntu a 64 bit
<odiowindows> Il problema è che digitando F6 non mi compare sotto l'elenco delle varie opzioni F1, F2, ecc... e sì, sto usando la 64 bit
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e allora non attivare legacy
<odiowindows> Ma così manco mi ci fa arrivare alla usb.....
<odiowindows> Se non attivo legacy come devo fare ?PUoi guidarmi passo passo per favore?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: come si chiama esattamente il file .iso scaricato?
<odiowindows> Domanda difficile ora.... sto scrivendo dal tablet e non dal pc... cmq è la versione corretta xubuntu 14.04.4 già comparata col software relativo.. mi han seguito glpiana e Mr_Pan per verificarne la correttezza
<cristian_c> non è una domanda difficile
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se non hai il pc in questione a portata di mano
<cristian_c> scrivi qui appena ciò sia possibile
<odiowindows> Dammi un attimo
<odiowindows> eccomi: si chiama xubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64
<giggio89> buonasera. sistem operativo ubuntu 15.10, stampante epson stylus sx 210
<giggio89> non riesco a visualizzare il livello d'inchiostro
<giggio89> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | giggio89
<ubot-it> giggio89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta una schermata
<odiowindows> ...di cosa?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la usb è stata fatta con universal?
<odiowindows> si
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la schermata del menù di avvio
<cristian_c> premendo f6
<cristian_c> !image | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giggio89> devo dedurre che nessuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: di quale pc si tratta?
<odiowindows> aspetta che non capisco: la schermata del menu di avvio premendo f6 da dove?
<odiowindows> msi gp62 6qf
<cristian_c> giggio89: significa soltanto che gli utenti potenzialmente interessati avrebbero bisogno tu spiegassi il tipo di problema
<cristian_c> al canaòe
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> con tutti i dettagli del caso
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok
<odiowindows> dicevo, che schermata vuoi?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: non premevi f6?
<giggio89> non riesco a visualizzare il livello d'inchiostro della stamapnte
<cristian_c> a quanto hai scritto prima
<cristian_c> giggio89: definisci 'non riesco'
<giggio89> nel pannello stampante c'è la voce "gli indicatori di livello non sono disponibili per questa stampante"
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok, sto guardando anche le caratteristiche del portatile
<cristian_c> giggio89: installa l'utility fornita da epson
<giggio89> fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: leopard pro?
<odiowindows> aspetta: il punto è che se premo f6 non succede nulla: cioè la schermata in cui arrivo settando il legacy (che però mi hai detto di non settaare e quindi non so come arrivare a far partire l'USB) era la tipica di Xuuntu live: c'è il logo, e poi sotto le varie opzioni: Try, install, reboot dall'hard disk principale, controlla difetti, opzioni avanza
<odiowindows> te (che non portano a nulla: se clicco sopra va in una nuova scheermata con scritto "back...")
<odiowindows> sì
<cristian_c> così si vede se ci sono problemi specifici su questo portatile
<cristian_c> odiowindows: f6 dovrebbe far comparire cose
<cristian_c> odiowindows: altrimebti premi 'e'
<odiowindows> sotto a queste voci ricompare il logo di Xubuntu e c'è solo una scritta che dice: "Use Enter to boot or Tab to edit"
<odiowindows> ok, provo con 'e'
<odiowindows> ma sempre con legacy?
<giggio89> ma non ho ottenuto alcun risultato
<cristian_c> hai detto che parte solo in questa modalità, quindi...
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> giggio89: 'fatto' cosa?
<giggio89> ho scaricato e installato i driver dalla epson
<Guest35381> exit
<cristian_c> giggio89: 'fatto' cosa?
<giggio89> ho scaricato e installato i driver dalla epson
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> giggio89: e l'utility invece?
<odiowindows> no, niente anche con e
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 'niente' cosa?
<odiowindows> e con f6 fa tipo un refresh della pagina ma non cambia nulla
<odiowindows> niente, ho digitato e maa non compaiono opzioni f1 f2 ecc
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se premi 'e' cosa accade?
<odiowindows> niente...
<odiowindows> anche se lo tengo premuto a lungo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta una schermata del menù di avvio
<giggio89> anche l'utility
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma la tastiera funziona in quella schermata?
<cristian_c> giggio89: e poi cos'hai fatto?
<giggio89> ho installato il pacchetto e ho provato a riaprire il pannello stampanti ma nessun cambiamento
<odiowindows> con le frecce mi sposto... che altre prove posso fare?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: bene, per favore, posta la schermata
<odiowindows> dammi il link per favore
<cristian_c> quell'msi ha un cre i7 di ultima generazione skylake
<cristian_c> e una gtx 960m
<odiowindows> esatto
<cristian_c> !image | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nomodeset potrebbe aiutare il boot
<cristian_c> giggio89: no
<cristian_c> giggio89: devi aprire l'utility
<giggio89> non devo scaricarla?
<cristian_c> giggio89: hai detto che l'hai già installata
<giggio89> si
<cristian_c> e allora perché hai scritto 'non devo scaricarla?'
<cristian_c> ?
<giggio89> è installata. cosa intendi per aprire l'utility?
<cristian_c> giggio89: se scarichi un programma
<cristian_c> lo installi
<cristian_c> un programma a interfaccia grafica si intende
<cristian_c> giggio89: per utilizzarlo, dovrai aprire la relativa applicazione
<giggio89> utility sul sito della epson è un pacchetto che nel momento in cui lo apri parte l'istallazione
<cristian_c> bene, ma se non lo apri...
<giggio89> come faccio ad aprirlo?
<cristian_c> puoi solo restare a fissare lo schermo ;)
<cristian_c> giggio89: controlla nella directory /opt
<cristian_c> perché potrebbe averlo installato lì
<giggio89> dove sarebbe la directory/opt
<giggio89> ?
<cristian_c> giggio89: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> giggio89: ls -al / | pastebinit
<cristian_c> giggio89: e digita anche: ls -al /opt | pastebinit
<giggio89> mi dice che pastebinit non è installato
<odiowindows> e in un attimo.... https://imgur.com/CJ1pGDB
<cristian_c> ok, è diverso
<cristian_c> odiowindows: due possibikità
<odiowindows> dimmi
<cristian_c> la schermata è molto chiara
<cristian_c> a) advanced options
<cristian_c> b) tab
<cristian_c> odiowindows: prova prima la a)
<odiowindows> a) dice solo "back"
<odiowindows> e cliccando back torno alla schermata che ti ho appena postato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> adavanced options senza... options :D
<odiowindows> esatto... :D
<cristian_c> odiowindows: premi tab
<odiowindows> ....non fa nulla....riprovo?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: comunque, è strano, non vorrei ci fossero problemi con il bios
<cristian_c> sopratutto in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quale voce hai selezionato?
<odiowindows> che devo fare? Io odio windows!!! e il pc è costatato parecchio....
<odiowindows> era sempre su advanced options quando ho digitato tab... devo sposstarmi?
<cristian_c> sì
<odiowindows> su help?
<cristian_c> no
<odiowindows> su cosa...?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 'try xubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma perché xubuntu su una macchina gaming, per curiosità?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e posta la schermata
<odiowindows> non mi serve per il gaming ma per editing video professionale... e cercavo un so linux leggero e immediato (uso Ubuntu da anni, ma ultimamente non lo apprezzo più tanto)
<odiowindows> (ho visto che ti sei disconnesso: l'hai ricevuta la risposta al perchè xubuntu? o te la riposto)
<cristian_c> ripostaka
<cristian_c> l
<odiowindows> ok, intanto: https://imgur.com/1c0W0lM
<odiowindows> non mi serve per il gaming ma per editing video professionale... e cercavo un so linux leggero e immediato (uso Ubuntu da anni, ma ultimamente non lo apprezzo più tanto)
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> odiowindows: allora, una cosa che puoi fare oltre a inserire nomodeset
<odiowindows> ora: glpiana mi ha detto di andare prima delle ultime due lineette e digitare manualmente noapic e noapici. Ma mentre lo facevo succedeva questo: per ogni tasto che digitavo si ricopiava l'intera linea di comando
<cristian_c> è rimuovere quiet splash
<odiowindows> ma cosa sono ste due cose?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ti avevo postato una guida
<cristian_c> che spiega 'cosa sono ste due cose'
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<odiowindows> già ma tanto non posso dare f6... come ci arrivo a settare i parametri che dice?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: rimuovi quiet splash, aggiungi nomodeset, riposta la schermata
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/gNoP1rX
<odiowindows> e ora cosa faccio? Do invio?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> odiowindows: io ti consiglio, anche se forse è ininfluente
<cristian_c> odiowindows: di lasciare uno spazio
<cristian_c> tra nomodeset e i due trattini
<cristian_c> odiowindows: esattamente come c'era uno spazio tra quiet splash e i due trattini, prima della modifica
<odiowindows> ok, ho lasciato lo spazio prima dei trattini. Ora do invio?
<odiowindows> o c'è un comando per salvare?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: prova invio
<cristian_c> se non succede niente, f10
<cristian_c> odiowindows: è xubuntu 14.04?
<odiowindows> pagine e pagine di testo che scorre
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> è il boot privato dello splash
<odiowindows> ora si è fermato...e non va più da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta schermata
<odiowindows> sta arrivando
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/etgNCUR
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sono messaggi riferiti al masterizzatore
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma poi perchè l'installer proprio tramite usb?
<odiowindows> prima ce ne saranno stati altri... saran passate 3 videate indicativamente
<odiowindows> perchè non ho un dvd...
<odiowindows> e non credevo fosse un gran problema... ho sempre usato quello...
<odiowindows> cioè la usb
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e sei piantato ancora ai 4 secondi di boot?
<odiowindows> 4 secondi di boot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> la schermata mostra messaggi simili
<odiowindows> sono fermo alla videata che ti ho mandato
<cristian_c> con il timestamp
<odiowindows> ti sto perdendo... cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> non leggo un solo messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> o ci mette molto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: è un hard disk toshiba?
<odiowindows> sì
<odiowindows> dovevo disabilitare anche l'apic e l'apci?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/msi
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/734872/unable-to-run-ubuntu-on-a-msi-laptop-without-disabling-acpi
<cristian_c> 6qe invece di 6qf, ma comunque....
<odiowindows> sul pc c'è scritto 6qf...
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nota una cosa nel secondo link
<cristian_c> ACPI : EC: Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected.
<cristian_c> odiowindows: per fortuna l'utente spiega come aggirare tali problemi
<odiowindows> in inglese... non proprio il massimo per me ma posso provarci
<cristian_c> odiowindows: come mai 14.04?
<odiowindows> perchè è stabile
<odiowindows> e seguita fino a quando arriverà la nuova
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, ma almeno lui ha praticamente lo stesso pc e praticamente lo stesso tuo problema
<cristian_c> odiowindows: è a lungo supporto, ma ha diversi pacchetti vecchi
<odiowindows> si infatti. mi metto e lo seguo.
<cristian_c> intendo i programmi che ti interessa utilizzare
<odiowindows> consigli altre distribuzioni?
<cristian_c> I own a MSI GP62 6QE-260XFR, which is a laptop featuring an i5-6300HQ CPU and a GTX 950M graphics card, sold without OS.
<odiowindows> forse sarebbe stato meglio... ma mi serviva i7...
<krabador> odiowindows: scarica una daily 16.04
<krabador> fa supporto e prova a lanciarla
<odiowindows> nel post che mi hai mandato, il tipo lavora su ubuntu... come faccio io a cambiare quei paramentri senza andare in linux?
<odiowindows> cioè lavora su terminale
<odiowindows> ci provo
<odiowindows> con la daily intendo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: Disabling CPU C-States in BIOS
<krabador> ha kernel più proporzionato a supportare hardware recente
<cristian_c> Running an Ubuntu Live USB with the following boot options: nouveau.blacklist=1 acpi=off before quiet splash
<cristian_c> Installing Ubuntu
<cristian_c> eccc
<cristian_c> odiowindows: non proprio...
<odiowindows> ok, stasera mi ci metto. Ora devo recuperare una figlia.. Grazie per adesso e buon pomeriggio
<odiowindows> ma la 16.04 è la Xenia Xerus? Dice che non è ancora stabile... e poi da quale link la scarico?
<krabador> "dice che"
<krabador> è ancora in sviluppo , ma dopo la fase di beta. Provarla può confermare il supporto per l'hardware in questione
<bluekinght11> ma ad aprile esce la lts
<odiowindows> ok. grazie mille. solo una conferma: la scarico da qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/  ?
<krabador> aka xenial, aka 16.04
<krabador> si
<odiowindows> ok Grazie mille
<maat> ho la versione ubuntu 14 04 e vorrei aggiornare ( io pensavo che gli aggiornamenti fossero automatici )ma non me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> gli aggiornamenti sono automatici
<krabador> maat, salto di versione va fatto a mano
<cristian_c> ma vengono richiesti permessi di amministratore
<cristian_c> per eseguirli
<krabador> gli aggiornamenti regolari del sistema, se non ci sono problemi, sono automatici
<krabador> in un avviso automatico, viene chiesto all'utente di effettuarli
<maat> ho provato dal terminale ma mi dice che lelenco dei pacchetti o il file di stao non puo essere aperto o letto
<krabador> maat, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<maat> mi dice la stessa cosa i l file non puo essere letto
<krabador> maat, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebinit
<krabador> !paste | maat
<ubot-it> maat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla il risultato di quel comando in questo sito clicca paste, ed incolla il link qui
<maat> ietrobon@pietrobon-VGN-NR38M-S:~$  sudo apt-get update
<maat> [sudo] password for pietrobon:
<maat> Riprovare.
<maat> [sudo] password for pietrobon:
<maat> ietrobon@pietrobon-VGN-NR38M-S:~$  sudo apt-get update
<maat> [sudo] password for pietrobon:
<krabador> cosi' trapassò maat...
<Mr_Pan> ma perhè non legogno ...
<Mr_Pan> *leggono
<michele88> Sera
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | michele88
<ubot-it> michele88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<michele88> perdonatemi come posso chiedere aiuto per una questione di impostazioni connessione? in particolar modo openvpn. Ho gia installato e configurato il tutto creando 3 file vuoti e copiando/incollando  le varie chiavi dai fogli elettronici originali. Ma questo non parte. Ho provato anche a togliere le stringhe iniziali.
<Mr_Pan> !openvpn
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openvpn'
<Mr_Pan> !chat | michele88
<ubot-it> michele88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele88> devo cambiare chat?
<Mr_Pan> michele88, si
<f843d0> michele88: si, il messaggio riporta il comando da impiegare
<michele88> ok,scusatemi
<michele88> ok ma c'è una chat dove sono seri?
<cristian_c> michele88: ?
<cristian_c> per favore, non inquinare il log
<cristian_c> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<akis24> michele88: sei nel canale di supporto a ubuntu .. e non supportiamo programmi e configurazioni at personam ..  ma il sistema
<michele88> ok scusate nuovamente
<alb-ot> ciao :D
<krabador> !ciao | alb-ot
<ubot-it> alb-ot: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alb-ot> wow allora qualcheduno vivo c'è
<alb-ot> come và kabrador
<alb-ot> krabador*
<krabador> le apparenze ingannano ;)
<krabador> alb-ot, not so bad.
<angelmatemint> sera krabador
<alb-ot> massì, dai sto canale probabilmente ha i tempi di risposta più bassi tra tutti i canali italiani
<alb-ot> e tu contribuisci vistosamente alla sua vitalità
<krabador> alb-ot, beh, non credo proprio
<alb-ot> mah
<alb-ot> ho visitato quelli di freenode
<alb-ot> e ora giro un po' tra quelli di ircnet
<krabador> alb-ot, la destinazione d'uso e la tipologia di utenza fanno la differenza
<krabador> alb-ot, posso certificarti che su freenode, ce ne sono di canali italiani veramente letargici
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-25
<krabador> ma questo canale ha il log, che è consultabile per questioni inerenti all'assistenza tecnica del sistema
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat è piu' comodo a riguardo  ;)
<alb-ot> :)
<krabador> buonasera angelmatemint
<alb-ot> ciao angelmatemint
<alb-ot> sta sera ho pubblicato un secondo grafico che ho creato sul mio blogghino
<alb-ot> speriam continuo ._.
<alb-ot> i dati istat sono un buono stimolo per perdere tempo
<alb-ot> oggi ho scoperto che in valle d'aosta c'è il maggiore numero di morti annuali, ogni diecimila abitanti
<krabador> alb-ot, #ubuntu-it-chat
<alb-ot> sì, sto straparlando
<alb-ot> ero di passaggio
<alb-ot> ci si becca tra qualche mese
<alb-ot> è sempre un piacere
<alb-ot> ciao krabador
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<genes> giorno
<accendino_> salve a tutti
<accendino_> quando ho installato xubuntu ho installato la vesione daily_live ora posso aggiornare alla versione successiva normalmente?
<accendino_> non vorrei perdere i vari file che ho
<f843d0> accendino_: a prescindere dalla possibilità e sicurezza dell'operazione, sarebbe saggio operare un backup
<accendino_> grazie allora devo comprare prima un disco fisso
<accendino_> buon proseguimento a tutti :D
<mbakogu> ho chiuso tutte le aplicazioni, eppure da terminale mi segnala l'uso di 1686 Mb di RAM!!! uso xubuntu 14.04 a 64 bit
<antonio7351> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di una informazione sul programma Youtube, avendo come browser Firefox, c'e' per ubuntu 15.10 un programma per poter scaricare video musicali????
<Carlin0> antonio7351, è illegale
<Ubuntu> Buon giorno
<antonio7351> quindi cosa faccio...
<Guest41464> Scusate l'intrusione , a chi posso illustrare un problemino
<Mauro88> ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi Mauro88
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi Mauro88'
<Mauro88> Ok
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Mauro88
<ubot-it> Mauro88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> antonio7351, sicuramente qui nessuno ti darà supporto per attività illegali (tanto per intenderci)
<Mauro88> ho installato ubuntu funziona tutto regolare , il mio problema è che nella lista delle reti wifi vengono visualizzate tutte le  connessioni tranne che lamia , mi connetto con il webpocket42 della3
<Mauro88> adesso sto usando la partizione win
<Mauro88> con ubuntunon riesco a connettere
<Carlin0> Mauro88, e non hai possibilità di connetterti col cavo ethernet ?
<Mauro88> no il webpocket non me lo consente , e di quei modem con scheda sim all'interno
<Mauro88> scusa il linguaggio tecnico da ignorante ,sono alleprime armi
<Carlin0> Mauro88, purtroppo io non conosco quel aggeggio , prova ad aspettare se qualcun altro ne sa + di me
<Mauro88> Ok va bene ti ringrazio lo stesso
<ester> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> Mauro88, dovresti vedere la wifi WebPocketXXXX e ci dovrebbe essere un'etichetta sul modem con il nome ...
<Mauro88> si
<Mr_Pan> Mauro88, da network manager, se non trovi la tua rete in lista, puoi provare a connetti a rete nascosta
<ester> ho scaricato varie volte l'immagine iso di ubuntu, diverse versione,  possibile che l'impronta del file iso è sempre errata?
<Mr_Pan> inserisci il nome a mano rispettando maiuscol e minuscole ... scegli sicurezza WPA e WPA2 e metti la password che ti hanno fornito
<Mr_Pan> Mauro88, qui siamo OT vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mauro88> ok va bene
<Ittio> Salve, ho un problema di connessione con Lubuntu su Eee PC Seashell series Asus
<Ittio> Non riesco a connettermi via Ethernet, ho seguito la procedura per risolvere un bug di Lubuntu qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/322861/how-to-connect-to-wireless-network-in-lubuntu
<Ittio> Riesco a visualizzare il menù a tendina relativo alle connessioni, ma "Rete Ehternet" appare in grigio e non è cliccabile
<Ittio> Sembra invece che le connessioni senza fili funzionino (ma non posso accedere a nessuna di queste perché non ho le credenziali)
<Mauro88> provo a più tardi grazzzie
<Carlin0> ester, che iso hai scaricato ?
<ester> varie, ad esempio la trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<ester> 540aee045e584da8078af6c5f74b62e1 ecco l'impronta che non corrisponde al file scaricato
<Carlin0> trusty quale ?
<ester> 14.04.2 lts versione della comunità
<Carlin0> il nome completo della iso ester
<ester> trusty-desktop-i386.iso  questa è che ho trovato sul sito, quale altre informazioni servono?
<Carlin0> serve il nome della iso ...
<Carlin0> che non è quello che scrivi
<ester> mi dici come reperirlo?
<Carlin0> hai scaricato il file ? leggilo
<ester> trusty-desktop-i386 il file si chiama cosi
<ester> non ho capito cosa serve ancora sapere,  scusa la mia ignoranza
<Mr_Pan> ester, hai scaricato ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu .... la versione ok 14.04.2
<ester> ubuntu
<Ittio> ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 fornisce "connect: Network is unreachable"
<f843d0> Ittio: ifconfig -a, vedi una eth?
<Ittio> vedo eth0
<f843d0> Ittio: in che rete sei? static o dhcp?
<Carlin0> 51b53fa15c0b89948bbaba311d64a962
<Ittio> Sinceramente non lo so
<Ittio> come posso scoprirlo?
<f843d0> Ittio: sei collegato a un router?
<Ittio> No, direttamente ad una presa Ethernet al muro
<Carlin0> 'aspita
<Carlin0> è una rete aziendale Ittio ?
<Mr_Pan> eh..
<Ittio> Si
<f843d0> Ittio: sto morendo dal ridere per la risposta; ad ogni modo, dove finisce 'sta presa al muro, tipo pubblicità dell'Enel di tempo fa?
<f843d0> Ittio: prova con sudo dhclient eth0
<Ittio> Eheh, scusate i tecnicismi :)
<Ittio> Non so come funzioni sinceramente
<Ittio> provo, si
<Carlin0> Ittio, contatta l'admin di rete , magari lui ne sa di +
<Ittio> Dunque, la rete funziona, ho portato questo portatile a lavoro perché non riesco a connetterlo da nessun posto
<Ittio> Ho visto che Lubuntu 14.04 ha problemi con la gestione delle connessioni
<Carlin0> Ittio, nel tuo caso :
<Carlin0> person:         Enrico Bicchierai
<Carlin0> address:        Scuola Superiore S.Anna
<Ittio> Col fix che ho linkato all'inizio almeno sono riuscito a visualizzare il pannello e, forse, a sistemare le connessioni Wi-Fi
<Ittio> Si' esatto
<Ittio> Ma non ho modo di contattarlo al momento
<Carlin0> Ittio, ma con win quella scheda eth va ?
<Ittio> dhclient eth0 non sta ancora fornendo output
<Ittio> Sono su mac al momento, è questo che intendi?
<Mr_Pan> può anche darsi che non ci sia il servizio dhcp ...
<Ittio> ha finito adesso, nessun output
<f843d0> Infatti all'inizio ho chiesto se si trattava di static o dhcp
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, ma lui non lo sa
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: eh, tantomeno io!
<Ittio> Scusate >.>
<Mr_Pan> ora rimane il dubbio se non c'è dhcp o se la scheda non va
<Mr_Pan> Ittio, contatta il dipartimento IT .. Fabio Pagani
<Mr_Pan> System & Network Engineer
<giggio89> buonasera. uso ubuntu 15.10. ho problemi con flash player sia su mozilla che su chrome
<jester-> gigirock_:
<Ittio> Allora, è dhcp
<giggio89> non riesco a visualizzare i contenuti che richiedono flash player. in particolar modo quelli che richiedono il consenso all'uso di web cam e microfono
<giggio89> ho provato i passaggi suggeriti da wiki sia per quanto riguarda l'installazione che la configurazione di flash player, ma non ho ottenuto alcun risultato
<Ittio> prima avevo Debian e la eth funzionava
<giggio89> continuo a non avere flash player tra i plugins di chrome
<Mr_Pan> giggio89, ma non serve installare flash con chrome ...
<giggio89> sto facendo un corso online e nel momento in cui procedo con lo svolgimento di un esercizio che richiede che io interagisca con microfono e webcam mi richiede di installare flash player
<jester-> giggio89: pia cromo dal sito gogol
<jester-> giggio89: quello da repo non va bene
<giggio89> jester scusami ma non ti capisco
<Mr_Pan> giggio89, se predi chrome dal sito google no navrai problemi con flash .. quello dei repo non va bene ..
<giggio89> per procedere devo prima disinstallare questo?
<Mr_Pan> meglio
<giggio89> provo grazie
<giggio> come da voi suggerito sto provando a scaricare chrome da google ma dandomi disponibile solo la versione a 64 bit, nel momento in cui termina il download e dovrebbe iniziare l'installazione mi da errore
<krabador> giggio, hai sistema a 32?
<giggio> si
<krabador> giggio, google ha smesso il supporto chrome a 32
<krabador> #midispiace
<giggio> sono spacciato!
<krabador> a meno che non ti procuri l'ultima versione a 32 prima di marzo .
<krabador> che di fatto, comunque ti candida ad un'esperienza insicura, col passare del tempo
<giggio> com mozilla e chromium non posso fare nulla per far funzionare flash player'
<krabador> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> giggio, che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> che cpu hai?
<giggio> 15.10
<krabador> risposte del genere , servono™
<giggio> e ho problemi con la navigazione con alcuni siti che richiedono il consenso a flash player
<krabador> giggio, non puoi dire che cpu hai?
<krabador> ti vergogni=
<krabador> ?
<giggio> AMD athlon x2 64
<giggio> mi vergogno nel dirti che non sono sicuro che sia questa :)
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<jester-> giggio: lo hai installato cromo da sito gogol?
<krabador> jester-, non puo', ha sistema a 32.
<giggio> pastebinit non è installato
<krabador> giggio, installalo
<krabador> <krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<jester-> ellamadonna sarà mica u P4
<jester-> c'è l'infezione dei P4 ultimamente
<jester-> krabador: come cacchio si fa a fare i corsi online by flash di fachiro in 7 giorni?
<krabador> con molta immaginazione ;)
<giggio> in output mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/15497876/
<krabador> ok, cpu a 64
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> chiudi e riapri chromium
<krabador> vedi se va quello che devi fare
<giggio> continua a chiedermi di installare flash player
<krabador> giggio, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15497970/
<krabador> nel momento in cui hai browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash  ed hai verificato se funziona con firefox
<giggio> ?
<krabador> non c'è altro che puoi fare sul fronte flash
<krabador> giggio, hai ad blocker o impostazioni di bocco di componenti browser?
<giggio> scusa l'ignoranza, ma non so a cosa t riferisci
<krabador> giggio, apri chrome , digita chrome://plugins/  , invio, fa screen
<krabador> !image | giggio
<ubot-it> giggio: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giggio> come posso fare a farti lo screen?
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp
<giggio> ho salvato in pdf è ho caricato sul primo link
<krabador> giggio, una semplicissima immagine, da mettere in upload sul primo sito
<krabador> indicato
<krabador> di cui mettere il link qui
<euhgs> come posso installare ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con windows 10.
<krabador> euhgs, hai uefi ?
<giggio> krabador ho messo l'immagine in upload
<krabador> incolla qui il link, quando fatt o
<giggio> http://prntscr.com/ajwoqz
<euhgs> si
<krabador> giggio, fa un'immagine
<krabador> di chromium
<krabador> non un pdf, per favore
<giggio> .html?
<krabador> euhgs, allora, far partire il supporto di installazione, selezionare "installa a fianco di win" se appare l'opzione, o, se non appare, creare partizione a mano , da assegnare durante la procedura di installazione
<krabador> giggio, col tasto stamp, viene salvata l'immagine, è esattamente di quell'immagine che devi fare l'upload
<euhgs> Ho un immagine iso di ubuntu e l'ho montata con daemon tools tutto questo in windows 10 ma non trovo un eseguibile per l'installazione di ubuntu dentro l'immagine montata.
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> euhgs, non si installa come un programma
<krabador> !installazione | euhgs
<krabador> !iso | ehugs
<ubot-it> euhgs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubot-it> ehugs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | euhgs
<ubot-it> euhgs: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<giggio> con il tasto stamp non succede nulla
<krabador> giggio, ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/ubuntu-mate  ?
<giggio> ?
<krabador> quale hai ?
<giggio> lubuntu
<krabador> giggio, guarda nella /home
<krabador> se hai l'immagine
<giggio> non c'è
<krabador> /home/utente
<krabador> e /home/utente/immagini
<giggio> non c'è
<gigirock> amiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicicici
<krabador> giggio, ls -la /home/utente | pastebinit
<krabador> utente deve essere il tuo nome utente
<jester-> ma anche ls ~/
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498560/
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498560/
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498560/
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498560/
<f843d0> O anche ls /home/`whoami`
<jester-> ls /home/$USER
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<krabador> una volta installato, stamp, avrai un menu in cui salvare l'immagine,  fa l'upload
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498821/
<krabador> giggio, chiudi gestore pacchetti / ubuntu software center
<giggio> '
<giggio> ?
<Guest22950> ho scaricato xubuntu cosa devo fare adesso x installarlo nel mio pc
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest22950
<ubot-it> Guest22950: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Guest22950
<ubot-it> Guest22950: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | Guest22950
<ubot-it> Guest22950: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giggio> Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo
<giggio> Questo di solito significa che è già in esecuzione un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come apt-get o aptitude). Chiudere prima quest'altra applicazione.
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> chiudi software center, o gestore pacchetti
<giggio> non credo di avere nulla aperto! come faccio ad accertarmene?
<giggio> di aperto ho solo mozilla e chromium
<gigirock> giggio, sudo ps -ea | grep apt
<krabador> giggio, riavvia, facciamo prima.
<Ittio> Ciao a tutti, grazie
<giggio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15499008/ ecco cosa mi ha dato in output
<krabador> giggio, saresti già qui dopo il riavvio
<krabador> ti andrebbe di ottimizzare i tempi ?
<giggio> ok sorry
<gigirock> giggio, sudo kill 10590
<giggio> rieccomi
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499123/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install gnome-screenshot | pastebinit
<giggio> mi dice che dpkg è stato interrotto
<giggio> È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<giggio>  È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<krabador> !pastebin | giggio
<ubot-it> giggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa pastebin a mano di quello che è apparso
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499166/
<gigirock> krabador, e' finito il disco ?
<gigirock> giggio, c'e' spazio sul disco ?
<krabador> giggio, df -h | pastebinit
<giggio> 250gb
<krabador> giggio, df -h | pastebinit
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499202/
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get update , fa pastebin a mano, DI TUTTO
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499257/
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499276/
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> mucho mas
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499425/
<mas> ho messo come priorita partenza da cd ma non mi parte si avvia sempre xp cosa devo fare x avviare xubuntu da cd
<krabador> mas, come hai masterizzato il disco?
<mas> dati
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> !iso | mas
<ubot-it> mas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mas> devo farecome p
<giggio> krabador secondo te ce la facciamo a risolvere il problema in 20 min?
<mas> speriamo di si
<krabador> giggio, se devi andare vai
<mas> no              dimmi
<krabador> se esplode qualcosa con dpkg, non è un buon segno
<giggio> in che senso?
<krabador> in vari sensi.
<krabador> giggio, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin a mano di tutot
<mas> qualcuno mi puo dare 1 mano grazie
<krabador> mas, non ti si apre il link ?
<mas> no
<krabador> peccato.
<giggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499523/
<gigirock> mas cerca imgburn
<prix> ho scaricato xubunto come lo devo mesterizzare grazie
<krabador> gigirock, se non riesce ad aprire il link , gli sarà difficile.
<gigirock> mas devi masterizzare un dvd alla velocita scritta sul disco diviso 2
<krabador> !iso | prix
<ubot-it> prix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> prix, qui trovi tutte le istruzioni
<giggio> krabador perché mi ripete questo impedimento?
<krabador> possono essere tante le cause
<giggio> tipo?
<giggio> si risolve in qualche modo?
<krabador> giggio, se disco rotto , no
<jester-> !ripristino | giggio usando live a 64 bit
<ubot-it> giggio usando live a 64 bit: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<giggio> che intendi per disco rotto?
<jester-> fatto subito avresti gia installato 4 os
<giggio> scusate ma devo andare... se ci siete dopo cena proverò a riconnettermi
<giggio> grazie per l'attenzione! a dopo
<krabador> giggio, questa risorsa è a disposizione, chiedi a chi trovi
<giggio> per non rincominciare tutta la procedura d'accapo cosa mi consigli di segnalare?
<gigirock> giggio, caschi male questa di stasera e' l'ultima cena
<giggio> ahahha
<krabador> giggio, quanta ram hai ?
<giggio> 2 gb credo
<krabador> se reinstalli a 64 è meglio.
<giggio> ok... vedo di provvedere domani... grazie ancora
<Rhoarin> salve, in fase di caricamento del sistema operativo mi appare un messaggio di errore. Andando ad indagare di cosa si trattasse è saltato fuori questo. https://paste.ubuntu.com/15500635/ Di che si tratta?
<Rhoarin> problemi legari a Virtual Box?
<krabador> si
<Rhoarin> krabador, elimino e reinstallo il software?
<krabador> puoi dare uno sguardo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ#How_to_prevent_VirtualBox_and_KVM_from_conflicting.3F
<krabador> Rhoarin, per il resto consulta la documetazione del software di virtualizzazione
<Rhoarin> krabador, grazie
<krabador> di niente
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve
<krabador> !ciao | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<D4RK_ANG3L> .
<D4RK_ANG3L> .
<D4RK_ANG3L> .
<Monime> Buonasera, la mia Canon Pixma mp150 non stampa correttamente il rosso. Escludendo la scarsità d'inchiostro, come posso risolvere? Le foto vengono stampate malissimo.
<dangerous_dave> ciao a tutti :)
<_Doc_> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> scritto priprio in kalce
<krabador> !ciao | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<_Doc_> krabador , :) come si suol dire....
<_Doc_> io uso u. 14.04 ed ho scaricato ubuntu after install . Dopo aver installato questa app, se si può chiamare così, non mi fà fare + gli aggiornamenti o meglio, mi dice : richiede l' installazione di paccheti non fidati  Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<_Doc_> come posso far scaricare gli aggiornamenti comunque?
<krabador> _Doc_, mettere software esterni al repo ubuntu, che mettono ppa, è un buon punto di partenza, per iniziare ad avere problemi
<krabador> _Doc_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> _Doc_, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<_Doc_> krabador , hai ragione , ma ho già fatto il back up di quello che mi interessa... al massimo reinstallo
<_Doc_> krabador , http://paste.ubuntu.com/15503443/
<_Doc_> krabador , dici che è andato tutto a buon fine?
<krabador> ls -la  /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> no
<_Doc_> krabador , http://paste.ubuntu.com/15503454/
<krabador> _Doc_, e con tutta quella rova
<krabador> *roba
<krabador> "hai ragione"  ? :D
<_Doc_> krabador , dai, forse ho esagerato un pò
<_Doc_> krabador , però vorrei aggiornare....
<krabador> _Doc_, nessuno te lo impedisce
<krabador> nonostante tutta quella robaccia
<krabador> nessuno è offline
<_Doc_> krabador , ok, però non riesco a farlo....
<krabador> puoi di fatto fare gli aggiornamenti, apt-get ti dirà sempre dei pacchetti malfidati, se le dipendenze dei software dei ppa, vengono appunto dall'esterno
<krabador> _Doc_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> _Doc_, o ci convivi , ed a tuo rischio e pericolo, con tutta quella roba, o la eviti , esorcizzando ogni problemia
<krabador> *a
<_Doc_> krabador , per ora provo a conviverci
<_Doc_> al massimo reinstallo tutto
<krabador> _Doc_, tieni presente, che non si fa assistenza con sistemi con ppa
<krabador> specialmente se strapieni come il tuo
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto.
<_Doc_> krabador , crepi il lupo e grazie comunque siete sempre preziosi
<krabador> _Doc_, sempre di meno, se installi con sempre piu' facilità roba con ppa ;)
<_Doc_> krabador , :)  buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-26
<shez_> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho un problema con nethogs, lo lancio con sudo ma mi dice che ha una problema con il socket e mi chiede se sono davvero in root...
<shez_> con la vecchia versione di ubuntu non mi è mai successo.
<shez_> ce nessuno?
<shez_> *c'è
<Guest57267> Buongiorno, Sono giorni che tento di attivare la funzione wake on lan su ubunto. Anticipo che ho installato ubunto su una partizione del mio pc in dual boot con windows. Inoltre la funzione WOL funziona con windows. Ho letto molte discussioni a riguardo ma non riesco a risolvere il problema.
<akis24> Guest57267: sul pc che devi svegliare.. hai attivato da bios la funzione wake on lan ? versione di ubuntu ?
<Guest57267> sì e la mia versione di ubuntu è 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Guest57267: ma il wake on lan ti servirebbe per....
<Guest57267> avviare il mio pc dall'università utilizzando i pc dell'università.
<cristian_c> Guest57267: via ssh?
<cristian_c> Guest57267: che poi l'accensione del pc ha un nesso con l'os?
<Guest57267> come si può fare via SSH? mi perdoni l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> Guest57267: e allora come vuoi collegarti al tup pc , da remoto?
<Guest57267> si da remoto
<akis24> uhm..
<Guest57267> e con windows funziona
<Guest57267> ma avrei la necessità di farlo con ubuntu perchè alcuni software di simulazione fluidodinamica sono stati progettati solo per ubuntu
<cristian_c> 'con windows funziona'
<cristian_c> dettagli, prego
<cristian_c> Guest57267: quindi stai dicendo che il pc con ubuntu è quello da cui fai partire il 'risveglio'?
<Guest57267> no, mi scuso... ho un pc in cui ho in dual boot sia windows che ubuntu. Quando ho il pc avviato in windows e messo in sospensione, la wake on lan function funziona. per fare questo ho dovuto apportare qualche modifica alle impostazioni della scheda di rete come descritto su diversi forum online
<Guest57267> il problema invece è quando ho il pc avviato con ubuntu e messo in sospensione.
<cristian_c> 'avviare il mio pc'
<cristian_c> è diverso dal ritorno dalla sospensione
<Guest57267> purtroppo non riesco ad riattivarlo da remoto. windows lo riattivo con successo con un APP di android....mentre con ubuntu ho provato con tale app e da terminale con wakeonlan mac-address
<cristian_c> quindi non hai utilizzato lo stesso metodo
<cristian_c> Guest57267: l'avvio invece funziona?
<Guest57267> no...quando il pc è completamente spento invece non si accende nulla
<cristian_c> Guest57267: 'completamente spento'
<cristian_c> se anche l'interfaccia di rete è spenta, non lo attivi
<cristian_c> Guest57267: se spegni il pc da ubuntu, e cerchi di accenderlo da remoto, che succede?
<Guest57267> purtroppo non si avvia nulla
<cristian_c> Guest57267: se invrce spegni il pc da windows, e cerchi di accenderlo da remoto, che succede?
<Guest57267> non si accende nemmeno in questo caso....
<cristian_c> ah, beh.....
<Guest57267> solo se lo metto in sospensione con windows si accende :(
<cristian_c> Guest57267: è possibile che
<cristian_c> quando attivi la sospensione su windows, l'interfaccia di rete rimanga attiva
<cristian_c> e facendolo da ubuntu, si spenga anche quella
<cristian_c> è sllo un'ipotesi
<Guest57267> secondo me lei ha ragione. INfatti quando metto in sospensione il pc da windows c'è una lucina arancione vicino alla presa lan del pc che continua a lampeggiare. mentre con Ubuntu messo in sospensione non lampeggia nulla
<Guest57267> per caso lei sa se c'è un modo per applicare quello che fa windows anche in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> beh, magari meglio dare un'occhiata a ethtool
<cristian_c> Guest57267: collegati in remoto al pc con ubuntu in esecuzione
<cristian_c> Guest57267: l'interfaccia di rete si chiama eth0?
<Guest57267> si esatto
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sudo ethtool eth0
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest57267
<ubot-it> Guest57267: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest57267> fatto..
<Guest57267> spero sia giusto
<cristian_c> Guest57267: incolla qui il link
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507233/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: è impostato su 'g'
<Guest57267> si, è sbagliato?
<cristian_c> nel senso, ora lui accetta i 'msgic packet', o meglio li supporta
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> Guest57267: ls -l /etc/default
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Greyzard> ho un piccolo problema con virtualbox 5.0.16: anche dopo aver aggiunto il mio nome utente e riavviato Ubuntu 14.04 non riesco comunque a far vedere le periferiche usb a virtualbox
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Greyzard
<ubot-it> Greyzard: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507279/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: cat /etc/default/halt
<Guest57267> scrivo di seguito il risultato: #Default behaviour of shutdown -h / halt. Set to "halt" or "poweroff". HALT=poweroff
<Greyzard> del comando che inizia con cat?
<cristian_c> Guest57267: puoi incollare su pastebin?
<Guest57267> si
<cristian_c> Greyzard: ?
<Greyzard> # Default behaviour of shutdown -h / halt. Set to "halt" or "poweroff".
<Greyzard> HALT=poweroff
<Greyzard> no scusa, ho interpretato la risposta come se fosse rivolta a me
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507314/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sudo gedit /etc/default/halt
<Guest57267> contiene la frase postata sopra
<cristian_c> Guest57267: aggiungi una riga
<cristian_c> Guest57267: NETDOWN=no
<Guest57267> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, Guest57267
<cristian_c> Guest57267: salva il file
<Guest57267> fatto
<cristian_c> Guest57267: chiudi l'editor
<Guest57267> e ridigitando il comando cat precedente ora compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507360/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: riavvia il sistema ubuntu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest57267> fatto
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sudo ethtool eth0
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507387/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: ethtool -s eth0 wol p
<Guest57267> fatto con sudo perchè altrimenti non me lo permetteva :)
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sudo ethtool eth0
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507411/
<cristian_c> non è cambiato
<cristian_c> Wake-on: g
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507422/
<Guest57267> le chiedo scusa...avevo sbagliato a postare
<cristian_c> Guest57267: pm-suspend
<Guest57267> fatto
<cristian_c> Guest57267: è andato in sospensione?
<Guest57267> si
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sveglialo
<cristian_c> Guest57267: con il comando wakeonlan
<Guest57267> non si sveglia :(
<Root83> Buongiorno a tutti
<Root83> link per le beta del 16.04?
<Root83> o anche chat
<cristian_c> Guest57267: dato che non puoi più ragiungere la macchina, ti consiglio di consultare il log di pm-suspend
<cristian_c> quando potrai avere accesso fisico al pc della macchina remots
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> Guest57267: dovresti trovarlo in /var/log
<cristian_c> Guest57267: ma il comando wakeonlan cosa restituisce?
<cristian_c> !beta | Root83
<ubot-it> Root83: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Root83> ty
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507485/
<cristian_c> Guest57267: anche quando era impostato a g ti dava questo risultato?
<cristian_c> questo output
<cristian_c> Guest57267: comunque il p è una modifica temporanea, e dopo il riavvio tornerà g
<Guest57267> si sempre lo stesso risultato
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507504/
<Root83> ragazzi programmi validi per la creazione delle iso in key usb?
<Root83> rufus?
<akis24> !usbwin | Root83
<ubot-it> Root83: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Root83> ty
<Root83> e ultima cosa per favore
<Root83> i driver della casa madre della mia nvidia gtx750 ?
<akis24> Root83: se disponibili li trovi aprendo " driver aggiuntivi  " da menu
<Root83> ty
<Infinity8> Per installare e usare Ubuntu su ssd (samsung 850 pro) devo prendere qualche accorgimento o eseguire qualche procedura?
<akis24> infinity   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<jester-> Infinity8: = a normale hd + trim
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 da live usb
<D4RK_ANG3L> l'errore e : squashfs unable to read ecc.
<jester-> davyde84: sa di usb venuta farlocca
<jester-> davyde84: controlla md5sum della iso se ha errore riscaricala se il sum è giusto rifai la key
<jester-> davyde84: cosa hai usato per fare la usb
<jester-> davyde84: / D4RK_ANG3L
<D4RK_ANG3L> unetbootin
<D4RK_ANG3L> md5 controllata
<jester-> D4RK_ANG3L:  cosa hai usato per fare la usb
<D4RK_ANG3L> unetbootin
<jester-> davyde84: unet è una ciofeca, hai ancora winzoz?
<D4RK_ANG3L> purtroppo ancora si
<jester-> per fortuna
<jester-> !usbwin | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<D4RK_ANG3L> grazie ora provo
<jester-> D4RK_ANG3L: il talebanesimo non porta nessuna pare
<D4RK_ANG3L> mica il formato del file system della usb puo avere un ruolo importane?
<akis24> D4RK_ANG3L: ci pensa il programma a formattare la usb correttamente
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<cristian_c> nel caso di universal sicuramente
<cristian_c> Guest57267: netstat -an -f inet
<Guest57267> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507848/
<Guest57267> nel frattempo anche in /etc/init.d/halt ho cambiato netdown=yes in netdown=no...ma non è cambiato nulla
<Root83> eccomi di nuovo
<Root83> ho creato la usb key
<Root83> ma ho dei problemi col boot
<Root83> ho una motherboard auss h61m-k
<Root83> 16gb RAM
<Root83> i3 3740
<Root83> il mio problema e' questo
<Root83> avvio la usb da boot
<Root83> mi apre la schermata dove scegliere se provare o installare ecc.
<Root83> ma appena scelgo installare mi va il pc in safe mode
<Root83> ci sono settaggi particolari nel bios da mettere?
<Root83> intanto vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> 'mi va il pc in safe mode'
<akis24> Root83:  di solito si usa provare prima  f6 provi  selezionando nomodeset   e vedi se riesce ad avviarsi ..per caso hai bios uefi ?
<Root83> yy
<akis24> Root83: usa l'italiano  è gradito qui
<Root83> esatto
<Root83> ho bios uefi
<Root83> :)
<akis24> !uefi | Root83
<ubot-it> Root83: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> Root83:  segui la procedura per uefi
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sembra tu non abbia aperto la porta 9
<Root83> ok provo
<Root83> grazie
<cristian_c> Guest57267: aprila e poi utilizza wakeonlan specificando la 9 tra le opzioni del comando
<Guest57267> intende nel model giusto? perchè se è così è già aperta
<cristian_c> Guest57267: avrebbe dovuto mostrarla
<cristian_c> Guest57267: ma cosa avevi fatto inizialmente, prima di entrare qui in chat?
<Greyzard> non so perché, ma nell'ordine ho: installato virtualbox, extension pack e guest additions per poi aggiungere il mio profilo al gruppo vboxusers per poi riavviare ma non ha funzionato, reinstallando virtualbox senza fare nient'altro ho risolto come per magia, lo scrivo casomai dovesse tornare utile a qualcuno
<giachi> Ciao
<Davide1990> Buongiorno a tutti, spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<Davide1990> Ho acquistato un portatile con preinstallato Windows 10 (con quella porcheria di UEFI)
<Davide1990> Ho necessità di avere Ubuntu in dual boot
<Guest57267> avevo seguito discussioni come questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan e molte altre molto simili tra loro senza successo
<Davide1990> Ho seguito varie guide che ho trovato online, disattivando sia il Fast Boot che il Secure Boot
<Davide1990> Tuttavia nel momento in cui faccio partire Ubuntu dalla Live (selezionando UEFI USB o UEFI DVD dal menù, sia del BIOS che da Windows) parte la schermata di caricamento, e dopo pochi secondi si blocca
<cristian_c> Guest57267: magari hai toccato qualcosa
<cristian_c> e ora non va neanche se usi il metodo correttto
<cristian_c> -t
<cristian_c> Guest57267: sopratutto se pasticci con guide le più diverse
<cristian_c> Davide1990: non hai spiegato come hai fatto la pendrive
<Guest57267> prima della chat avevo poi reinstallato da capo ubuntu ma per sicurezza ripeto l'operazione e tutti i suoi consigli
<Davide1990> la pendrive l'ho fatta con rufus
<Root83> ubo puoi linkarmi di nuovo la chat per la nuova release?
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve
<D4RK_ANG3L> anche con universalusb mi da problemi di installazione di ubuntu
<D4RK_ANG3L> però ora mi dice: error squashfs cannot_load_data e anche errore di blk_update ecc.
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, un disastro.... che chiavetta usb hai usato ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho "riutilizzato" una chiavetta internet che avevo
<gigirock> internet ? una chiavetta modem ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> si
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho inserito una microsd
<CrewDj_> Salve
<D4RK_ANG3L> ciao
<CrewDj_> C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<f843d0> !chiedi | CrewDj_
<ubot-it> CrewDj_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<CrewDj_> Ok
<CrewDj_> Ho Ubuntu Mate, e ho visto che non sono preinstallati l'ubuntu software center (che sono riuscito ad installare) e ubuntu One. Qualcuno sa come installare Ubuntu One?
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, quindi hai messo microsd nel modem e hai usato usb installer per installare ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> si
<gigirock> CrewDj_, ubuntu one non esiste +
<CrewDj_> come :O
<gigirock> !ubuntuone
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<CrewDj_> Ah..
<CrewDj_> qualcuno conosce un software simile sempre per ubuntu?
<gigirock> CrewDj_, per fare cosa ? per avere un po' di gb su cloud ?
<CrewDj_> Eh
<CrewDj_> si
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, vai a netboot.xyz scarichi la iso e la butti sulla chiavetta.... hai ethernet o wifi ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> wifi
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, hai formattato seriamente quellla microsd ?
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, niente allora devi riuscire a fare per bene quella chiavetta....
<D4RK_ANG3L> si con formattazione lenta
<D4RK_ANG3L> formato fat32
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, ma quando inserisci la chiavetta nel pc vede solo il 'disco' della sd ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> si
<stealth67> Ciao, ho 1 problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 15.2. da usb avvio e mi da errore: ...invalid device request... amd... non ricordo esattamente tutto l'errore. ho scheda asrock 890fx delux4 processore amd phenom ii x4965
<D4RK_ANG3L> mi parte anche la schermzata inizial di ubuntu ma poi vedendo "i log" ho visto errori in squahfs e blk_update
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, quegli errori sono propri di una chiavetta scassata
<stealth67> dici cambiare chiavetta?
<D4RK_ANG3L> @gigirock mi sono sbagliato scusa,vede anche l installer del modem
<gigirock> stealth67, hai la 32 bit o la 64 bit ?
<stealth67> 64
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, eh allora ammazza quellla partizione ..-..se riesci
<D4RK_ANG3L> qualche programma da consigliarmi?
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, cmq una chiavetta costa 10 euro
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, non hai il dvd ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> vedo
<D4RK_ANG3L> dai cinesi conviene?(lo so che dopo una volta si rompe la penna,ma almeno per ubuntu può andare?)
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, i cinese hanno penne da 10 euro professionali
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<D4RK_ANG3L> oggi la prendo
<D4RK_ANG3L> vedo come va
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, il dvd costa ancora meno.... a patto tu abbia un friggitore di DVD
<D4RK_ANG3L> si ci sta
<D4RK_ANG3L> per linux dvd o cd?
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, dvd
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<D4RK_ANG3L> ma10€ per una penna da quanti gb?
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, 16
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<gigirock> http://www.dmail.it/prodotto.php?cod=370060-1152&gclid=CO2oi7e73ssCFdYK0wodTV8AeA&utm_source=Googleshopping&utm_medium=Ret&utm_campaign=Google%20Shopping#
<D4RK_ANG3L> sono riuscito a isolare l'installer
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, isolare ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho disattivato e eliminato i driver dellèinstaller
<D4RK_ANG3L> è='
<gigirock> D4RK_ANG3L, ma quindi si vedono + partizioni o 1 sola ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> adesso 1
<D4RK_ANG3L> quella della sd
<stealth67> ciao, potete darmi 1 aiutino per problema di avvio installazione ubuntu: AMD-VI:event logged invalid device request device=00:14.1
<krabador> ubuntu quale ?
<stealth67> 15.10 64
<krabador> elenca l'hardware, per favore
<maxx> Salve, qualcuno puo' darmi informazioni riguardo il file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jester-> maxx: allo scopo di?
<maxx> ho utiizzato un programma è penso che mi ha cancellato qualcosa all'interno del file,
<stealth67> cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 965; MB: Asrock 890FX delux; 16 gb ram
<krabador> maxx, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/interfaces.5.html
<jester-> maxx cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> !paste | maxx
<ubot-it> maxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> stealth67, va a disabilitare IOMMU, da bios
<stealth67> provo subito. tnx
<maxx> sono 4 righe
<jester-> !paste | maxx
<ubot-it> maxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxx> scusa 3
<stealth67> sai magari dove nel bios
<maxx> non sono pratico come le incollo !paste miotesto '?
<krabador> stealth67, i bios non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> stealth67, buona ricerca
<krabador> :D
<jester-> maxx leggi cosa indica il bot
<jester-> non mi pare difficile
<maxx> !paste | # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<maxx> auto lo
<maxx> iface lo inet loopback
<ubot-it> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8): http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxx> non ho riferimenti alla scheda di rete ne a quella wifi è normale ?
<maxx> anche se sta funzionando
<jester-> maxx è normale
<f843d0> maxx: sarà network-manager a gestirle
<jester-> quel file non siscrive piu per configurare la rete
<krabador> maxx, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/interfaces.5.html
<f843d0> maxx: vedi l'attuale configurazione con ifconfig -a && route -n (più o meno, per wireless anche iwconfig)
<maxx> si le vedo tutte e 3
<maxx> lo chiedevo per un motivo bene preciso
<maxx> ho creato una connessione wifi in modo da utilizzare kodi con i telefonino (che in questo caso fa da telecomando) solo che vede solo sistemi ios e non android
<gigirock> maxx, chi vede solo ios ?
<maxx> kodi nel pc
<gigirock> maxx , ma il pc come e' collegato alla rete ?
<maxx> solo con il pc,
<maxx> il pc dovrebbe fare da router
<gigirock> maxx, il pc e' collegato al modem adsl ?
<maxx> e per quello che mi  è stato detto di creare una connessione nuova wifi
<f843d0> maxx: se da un pc vuoi esibire una connessione wifi a terzi, serve hostapd
<maxx> il pc è stato escluso dalla rete e si connette a se stesso
<maxx> esattamente , è quello che vorrei fare , ma mi è  stato consigliato solo di creare una connessione wifi adoc
<jester-> maxx se il pc non è in rete come vedi la tv con kodi
<f843d0> maxx: se il pc si connette a sè stesso, non può andare su internet, deve collegarsi al router
<maxx> il pc stesso ha kodi e fa da player
<jester-> o c'è lo spirito santo che provvede
<maxx> magari
<CRACH> dhe giorno a tutti+
<maxx> ho un pc , un cellulare stop, voglio che questi due dialogano in wifi (con kodi) , il cell ovviamente ha il kodi remote installato
<maxx> giorno
<jester-> max io la voglio giovane bella intelligente e in grana
<f843d0> maxx: vuoi collegare il cellulare al pc?
<jester-> !chat | maxx
<ubot-it> maxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxx> si scusate se sono un po ot, riguardo al discorso di hostapd come lo gestisco ?
<kyspios> salve, da quando ho acquistato il mio asus n751jx non riesco ad installarci una versione di linux
<kyspios> o meglio seguendo le guide installo, però non mi appare il dual boot
<kyspios> nel bios non esiste scegli tra uefi o legacy
<kyspios> .. qcn può darmi una mano? win10
<jester-> kyspios: piasrta con bios efi?
<kyspios> piasrta?
<jester-> !uefi | kyspios  segui per ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> kyspios  segui per ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kyspios> boot repair on funziona
<kyspios> mi dice che siccome sto usando uefi non si può modificare bootloader
<kyspios> ora ci provo...
<vincenzo> buonasera
<vincenzo> ho bid
<vincenzo> sogno di una informazione
<vincenzo> bisogno
<cristian_c> !chiedi | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vincenzo> sto scaricando ubuntu 1t5.10 e lo voglio installare su un portatile. pero' vorrei formattare contempareaneamente eliminando tutto il vecchi owindow
<vincenzo> e' possibile?
<jester-> vincenzo: basta usare opzione usa l'intero disco
<vincenzo> sto scacando un file iso ma come funziona l installazione? lo devo mettere su un cd?
<jester-> !installazione | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Frank88> ciao a tutti
<Frank88> ho un proble di installazione con ubuntu
<Frank88> *problema
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve a tutti
<vincenzo> sto scaricando ubuntu come devo fare per creare poi un file iso?
<krabador> quello che stai scaricando è già il file iso
<krabador> !iso | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vincenzo> guesto universal usb lodevo installare su una penna?
<krabador> no
<vincenzo> direttamente su window?
<krabador> vincenzo, leggi i link , se ci sono problemi, chiedi
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve
<Mr_Pan> buoansera
<D4RK_ANG3L> per installare qualcosa su ubuntu 14.04 da internet,da terminale che comando devo dare?
<f843d0> D4RK_ANG3L: potrebbe servirne più di uno
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<Mr_Pan> D4RK_ANG3L, sudo apt-get install <nome pacchetto>
<D4RK_ANG3L> sto provando a installare skype con "sudo apt-get install skype" ma non mi fa niente
<f843d0> D4RK_ANG3L: per installare è sudo apt-get install [package_name]
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, perchè non puoi "a secco"
<D4RK_ANG3L> lo so
<alex-portatile> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> D4RK_ANG3L, skype non è nei repo ... scarica il .deb dal sito di skype
<krabador> skype è in repositories aggiuntivi
<krabador> Mr_Pan, ...
<f843d0> D4RK_ANG3L: vedi il pacchetto skype con apt-cache search skype?
<Mr_Pan> krabador, nei repo non è aggiornato ...
<D4RK_ANG3L> si ma per arcjitettura sbagliata non mi fa installlare
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, che puoi abiitare
<alex-portatile> ho un portatile dell'hp freedos, ho installato ubuntu, ma non riconosce bene il wireless e il bluetoouth,qualcuno mi può dare qualche aiuto.
<krabador> Mr_Pan, in 15.10 , è lo stesso, visto che skype sono anni che non lo aggiornano proprio
<alex-portatile> grazie in anticipo a tutti
<krabador> alex-portatile, fa partire il supporto di installazione di ubuntu, attaccati ad un cavo lan
<krabador> *fa partire ubuntu
<krabador> entra qui, in modo da verificare di che wireless si tratta.
<alex-portatile> come si fa
<krabador> alex-portatile, hai un cavo lan, da attaccare al router, e ubuntu?
<alex-portatile> purtroppo ora no
<krabador> alex-portatile, e allora, se non sai fornire che modello di scheda wireless hai , non possiamo fare molto.
<krabador> inoltre , ti conviene chiedere assistenza con la macchina davanti, per intervenire direttamente
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, hai abilitato i repo partner ?
<alex-portatile> grazie krabdor, appena ho una cossione veloce provo
<D4RK_ANG3L> mi pare di si
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, controlla il "mi pare"
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho abilitato i download da internet ma i repo non so
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, non è una cosa che si fa "per sbaglio" , è una procedura precisa
<krabador> con nomenclatura precisa
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> controlla la voce "altro software"
<D4RK_ANG3L> vuota
<krabador> fa screen
<krabador> !image | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<D4RK_ANG3L> lo scren su ubuntu è come su window?
<krabador> no
<krabador> basta premere stamp
<D4RK_ANG3L> fatto
<krabador> e ubuntu main, ti chiede di salvare lo screen nella cartella immagini
<krabador> perfetto, fa upload in uno dei siti segnalati
<D4RK_ANG3L> http://prntscr.com/ake5s0
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, perchè sei in live ?
<krabador> credi che sia la stessa cosa ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> sono in live ancora per provare
<D4RK_ANG3L> no,ho visto che non posso per esempio cambiare lingua
<krabador> la sessione live non puoi trattarla come un'installazione
<krabador> alcune cose le puoi fare, alcune cose non sono settate come in installazione reale
<krabador> e per diverse cose ci vuole il riavvio
<D4RK_ANG3L> credo che ora tolgo windows e metto linux
<D4RK_ANG3L> però prima vorreisapere una cosa: per installare un pacchetto scaricato da internet , il comando è sudo apt-get install ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> pacchetto deb, puoi installarlo con tool grafico gdebi
<krabador> oppure sudo dpkg -i pacchetto
<D4RK_ANG3L> pacchetto= nome preciso del pacchetto? anche la locazione?
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, ma tu non eri quello a cui non serviva supporto ?
<krabador> ;)
<D4RK_ANG3L> io?
<D4RK_ANG3L> no
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, seee, in #ubuntu-it-chat  "non mi serve supporto " ;)
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, certo, percorso completo
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<krabador> se nel terminale sei già nella cartella che contiene il file, basta anche nomefile
<krabador> !bash | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !comandi | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> fatti una buona lettura di questo, nell'approcciare con ubuntu .-
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<D4RK_ANG3L> grazie
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, se sevono dipendenze, sudo dpkg, da errore,e va mandato sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> per installarle, e successivamente configurerà anche il pacchetto .
<D4RK_ANG3L> ok
<D4RK_ANG3L> metto i due os in dual boot o rimango solo linux?
<krabador> puoi fare come ti pare
<krabador> metterli insieme, cancellare tutto e mettere ubuntu
<krabador> sta solo a te,
<krabador> se fai partire l'installazione, e non ci sono problematiche con le partizioni, c'è proprio l'opzione "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<krabador> fa tutto da solo, ed al riavvio ti chiede cosa vuoi caricare.
<krabador> ti sconsiglio , in ogni caso, di privarti dell'installazione windows, puoi trovarti totalmente bene con ubuntu, ma la rilevanza di windows, nel contesto pc odierno è innegabile. Potresti in futuro trovarti di fronte ad un'esigenza evasa correttametne solo in windows, e "rimanere fregato"
<D4RK_ANG3L> i pacchetti deb in live si possono installare?
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho visto che per linux ci sta wine
<krabador> certo, wine, ma in i wine molte cose vanno, molte cose vanno smanettandoci, molte cose vanno parzialmente, e diverse cose non vanno proprio
<krabador> non è una soluzione scontata.
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, puoi installare quello che ti pare, in live, come in installazione reale, se ci sono tutti i repo abilitati, per le eventuali dipendenze
<krabador> se funzionerà o meno il software che si è intenzionati ad installare, dipende.
<D4RK_ANG3L> non ci riesco a installare steam ><
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> ;)
<D4RK_ANG3L> il percorso del download è 7home7Downloads/steam_lastest,deb ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> 7=/
<krabador> che ne so , dove l'hai messo?
<D4RK_ANG3L> cartella dei downloads di firefox
<Mr_Pan> D4RK_ANG3L, sarà /home/nome utente/Downloads o SCaricati se in italiano
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, te la vuoi dare una letta di come ci si approccia col terminale, prima ?
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho letto
<krabador> D4RK_ANG3L, e allora, come fai ad andare in una cartella precisa, e verificare che ci sia il file che ti serve al suo interno ?
<candido> buonasera, dovrei installare Ubuntu oppure Lubuntu su un netbook Asus EeePC con sistema operativo Windows XP. Il pc non ha cdrom ì ed il bios non prevede il boot da usb. Ho provato a installare plop boot manager ma quando riavvio il pc e selezione usb mi rimane su USB Detected e rimane bloccato il computer....avete suggerimenti?
<krabador> candido, lubuntu direttamente
<krabador> "il bios non prevede il boot da usb" , ne sei veramente sicuro?
<candido> si non c'è tra le opzioni
<candido> che programma posso provare sia per montare il file iso su usb che per avviare il boot in usb?
<Carlin0> candido, quanti anni ha
<krabador> hai verificato le voci anche dopo aver fatto accesso a bios, a pendrive inserita
<krabador> fatta correttamente?
<krabador> !usbwin | candido
<ubot-it> candido: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<candido> a pendrive inserita non ho provato ad acedere al bios...provo subito
<krabador> candido, appena puoi , posta anche il modello preciso del netbook
<candido> asus Eee PC 1000 H
<candido> no sul bios ho Removable Dev. ma non è riferito all'usb vero?
<krabador> candido,in bios ,va nella tab boot
<krabador> seleziona "boot setting configuration"
<krabador> setta "quick boot " come disabled
<candido> ok fatto
<candido> adesso?
<krabador> salva , premendo il tasto f10 , riavvia
<krabador> candido, estabbono :D
<krabador> al riavvio, premi esc, ed hai un menu
<krabador> se la pendrive è fatta correttamente , ed integra, se il boot lo fai a pendrive inserita, dovrebbe essere nell'elenco .
<candido> quindi adesso rientro nel bios?
<krabador> come ti rispondo ?
<krabador> che cosa hai fatto fino ad adesso?
<candido> ho disabilitato il quick boot ed ho salvato uscendo pero dal bios
<krabador> all'avvio di 'sto accrocco, premi esc a pendrive inserita
<krabador> candido, se l'hai fatta male non la vedrai mai .
<candido> per al riavvio del computer mi fa selezionare se partire con windows oppure plop manager e se premo esc mi annulla solo il coutdown
<krabador> plop non è la prima cosa che parte nel pc
<krabador> premi esc appena accendi
<candido> grande
<krabador> ma dai ...
<candido> partito lubuntu
<candido> scusa sono di coccio
<krabador> buon'installazione :D
<candido> vedo se riesco a resuscitare questo "morto" di pc alla mia amica.
<candido> grazie mille. sempre risolutivi come al solito!
<krabador> candido, digli all'amica di rivolgersi a personale competente
<krabador> la prossima volta ;D
<candido> appunto...eccomi
<candido> con il supporto del  personale qualificato di ubuntu
<candido> ;)
<xNyes> salve
<xNyes> avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<xNyes> stavo facendo degli aggiornamenti quando scausalmente ho chiuso gli aggiornamenti in corso
<xNyes> e ho buggato dei file.
<krabador> li hai buggati tu ?
<xNyes> ho risolto ma rimane java8 buggato
<xNyes> dice che non esiste
<xNyes> però io cel'avevo.
<xNyes> quindi ho messo il 7
<krabador> hai installato java oracle ?
<xNyes> ma mi serve l'8
<xNyes> già lo avevo.
<xNyes> Configurazione di oracle-java8-installer (8u77+8u77arm-1~webupd8~1)...
<xNyes> Downloading Oracle Java 8...
<xNyes> --2016-03-26 22:27:12--  http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u77-b03/jdk-8u77-linux-x64.tar.gz
<xNyes> Risoluzione di download.oracle.com (download.oracle.com)... non riuscito: Connessione scaduta.
<xNyes> wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "download.oracle.com"
<xNyes> download failed
<xNyes> Oracle JDK 8 is NOT installed.
<krabador> xNyes, datti una calmata, e fa la domanda tutta in una volta
<krabador> perfetto
<xNyes> ...
<xNyes> ...
<krabador> xNyes, datti una calmata, e fa la domanda tutta in una volta
<xNyes> allora
<krabador> non incollando output lunghi
<krabador> che se no sei fuori di nuovo
<xNyes> ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install default-jre
<xNyes> per cercare di scaricare Java 8
<xNyes> ma da ancora lo stesso errore
<krabador> xNyes, oracle-java8-installer (8u77+8u77arm-1~webupd8~1).
<krabador> è ppa webupdate
<xNyes> ?
<krabador> che con tutto il rispetto , non ne rispondiamo.
<xNyes> cioè?
<xNyes> non potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> se si rompe o va offline, non dipende da canonical
<krabador> xNyes, la dura vita dei ppa.
<xNyes> non puoi proprio aiutarmi :C
<Carlin0> non si da supporto epr software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<krabador> xNyes, chiedi al team che manutiene quel ppa
<xNyes> a ok
<xNyes> quindi devo cercare una chat per java
<Checco> Ciao a tutti ,una domanda,il dual boot di ubuntu touch è possibile con samsung s4?
<Checco> Ciao a tutti il dual boot di ubuntu touch è possibile con samsung s4?
<cristian_c> Checco: forse è meglio se domandi in #ubuntu-touch
<cristian_c> ed evita di ripeterti
<Checco> Perfetto,grazie mille scusate
<cristian_c> Checco: sebbene. di base, ubuntu touch lo potresti usare soltanto sui cellofoni che lo montano nativamente
<Checco> Ho letto qualche guida,alcuni device sono compatibili....
<Checco> Io uso solo ubuntu....per provarlo ora mi servirebbe in dual boot
<cristian_c> Checco: solo quelli ufficialmente commercializzati
<cristian_c> con ubuntu phone
<cristian_c> Checco: nonostante la somiglianza estetica, ubuntu touch non è ubuntu desktop
<Checco> A ho capito,praticamente se non lo fosse potrebbe non essere pienamente stabile...giusto?
<cristian_c> Checco: semplicemente, dubito esista una versione di ubuntu touch bootabile per il tuo telefono
<cristian_c> neanche ufficiale
<cristian_c> e comunque
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *neanche non ufficiale
<Checco> Ok grazie delle info nonostante sia la sezione sbagliata dove chiedere....siete sempre gentili
<Checco> 😉ciao a tutti
<follonco> ciao ci sei?
<cristian_c> !tizio | follonco
<ubot-it> follonco: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<follonco> per risolvere i blocchi di sistema posso fare un ripristino di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> follonco: beh, se i blocchi sono stati generati tramite operazioni che hanno alterato il corretto funzionamento del sistema, allora sì
<follonco> sinceramente non losò cosa li provoca
<cristian_c> *operazioni che hai eseguito e che hanno alterato il corretto funzionamento del sistema
<cristian_c> follonco: allora, fai una prova in live
<follonco> ma se faccio un backup e poi reinstallo?
<cristian_c> follonco: pupi fare ciò che preferisci
<cristian_c> *puoi
<follonco> mi ritrovo gli stessi errori?
<cristian_c> sta a te la scelta
<cristian_c> follonco: non ti si può dire cosa ha provocato i blocchi
<cristian_c> non sapendo quali operazioni hai effettuato dopo l'installazione
<follonco> proverò a fare un ripristino
<cristian_c> follonco: ma ti si può suggerire di fare un test dalla live, per poter escludere varie eventualità
<follonco> come si fa?
<follonco> non è che va subito in blocco
<cristian_c> follonco: puoi continuare a fare supposizioni
<cristian_c> oppure seguire i consigli dati
<follonco> sono un pivello di ubuntu purtroppo
<follonco> pensavo fosse un sistema stabile ma a quanto pare non lo è
<cristian_c> follonco: e questo ti esonera dal leggere i messaggi che scriviamo?
<cristian_c> follonco: se non spieghi cos'hai fatto, non possiamo dare nessun tipo di giudizio
<cristian_c> o trarre conclusioni
<cristian_c> follonco: e per la cronaca non hai neanche descritto il tipo di macchina sul quale l'hai installato
<guet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15515529/
<guet> Cosa significano questi errori?
<guet> Buonasera, ringrazio chi mi aiuterà
<krabador>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list  è un ppa
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-27
<vincenzo> ho scaricato ubuntu e ho scaricato Usb universal installer ADESSO come devo procedere?
<vincenzo> non ci capisco nulla
<vincenzo> ho scaricato ubuntu e ho scaricato Usb universal installer ADESSO come devo procedere?
<vincenzo> azz i linuxyani stanno acnora dormnedo
<vincenzo> vv
<vincenzo> con il programma usb universal ho messo ubuntu sulla penna poi ho riavviato il pc ma non e' successo nulla non doveva avviare l installazione di ubuntu?
<Vincenzo> Ma Ubuntu non e in Italiano?
<Vincenzo> e poi la chip villa come so fa?
<Vincenzo> la chiocciola come si fa?
<Vincenzo> Non Ce nessumo?
<frizzypazzy> salve.... ho un notebook travelmate 5744 con Ubuntu Studio,  non mi funziona la webcam, la vede ma mi da una schermata nera. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> frizzypazzy, fai andare un programma che si chiama cheese
<gigirock> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 661 kB
<frizzypazzy> ho installato cheese ma niente
<frizzypazzy> non funziona
<bartolomeo> ciao, mi aiutate ad installare il font verdana su ubuntu 14.04 lts
<giu3000> buongiorno
<giu3000> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | giu3000
<ubot-it> giu3000: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giu3000> ho installato da pochi giorni ubuntu sul mio pc, pero ho provato a installare alcuni programmi sul mio pc ma non funziona nessuno, tutti i programmi tranne quelli già preinstallati non funzionano
<Carlin0> che programmi giu3000
<giu3000> wine,lettore multimediale vlc,gestore pacchetti,supertux2,playonlinux ho installato questi pero non funziona nessuno
<Carlin0> ad esempio giu3000 : vlc come lo hai installato ?
<giu3000> da ubuntu software center
<Carlin0> e non funziona ?
<giu3000> no
<giu3000> uso ubuntu 14.04
<giu3000> non mi funziona neanche wine
<f843d0> giu3000: che errori ritornano i programmi?
<giu3000> semplicemente quando li apro non si aprono
<f843d0> giu3000: apri un terminale con Ctrl+Alt+T
<f843d0> giu3000: digita vlc, dovrebbe darti su stdout il motivo per cui potrebbe non partire
<giu3000> esce esecuzione di vlc con l'interfaccia predefinita usa cvlc per utilizzare vlc senza interfaccia
<f843d0> giu3000: hai impostato dei ppa?
<giu3000> no
<giu3000> come devo fare?
<f843d0> giu3000: no no, meglio attingere dai repo ufficiali, ma qualcosa non torna
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<f843d0> giu3000: l'ultimo comando dovrebbe produrre un link in fondo all'output, incollalo qui nel canale
<giu3000> dice si sta tentando di avviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> molto strano come risultato giu3000
<Carlin0> vorrebbe dire che hai il sources.list vuoto
<f843d0> Il che significa che non puoi installare componenti
<f843d0> Benchè pastebinit è stato probabilmente installato con successo
<Carlin0> o che stai trollando
<f843d0> Visti anche i tempi di attesa biblici per due comandi
<giu3000> mi da sempre la stessa risposta
<giu3000> scusate se vi ho fatto aspettare
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo df -H | pastebinit
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo ls -l /etc/apt/ | pastebinit
<giu3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15522391/ al primo comando esce questo
<giu3000> al secondo esce si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<f843d0> giu3000: sudo ls -l /etc | pastebinit
<giu3000> esce si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<Carlin0> giu3000, ls -al / | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando che fai prima
<giu3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15522447/
<giu3000> e' uscito questo
<f843d0> giu3000: ls -l /etc | pastebinit
<giu3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15522496/
<giu3000> c'e' qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<D4RK_ANG3L> chiedi senza fare queste domande,la gente ti aiuterà
<giu3000> già ho fatto la domanda
<D4RK_ANG3L> ah scusa
<giu3000> ho scaricato wine pero quando apro la configurazione non parte
<giu3000> poi anche altri programmi che ho scaricato non vanno
<D4RK_ANG3L> a installare o proprio a partire?
<giu3000> l'ho installati pero non partono
<giu3000> in particolare mi interessa wine da far funzionare
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> angelmint_, ho i messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<angelmint_> krabador,  mi esce questo  #ubuntu-it-chat :Cannot send to channel
<angelmint_> mi da sempre la stessa cosa
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> angelmint_, cosa stai usando per connetterti al canale ?
<angelmint_> xchat ed hexchat
<krabador> succede con entrambi ?
<angelmint_> aspetta provo con hexchat esco e rientro
<angelmint> krabador:  si
<angelmint> con tutte e 2 mi da la stessa cosa
<krabador> angelmint, prova ad entrare con la webchat, per favore
<angelmint> mi dai il link per favore
<krabador> angelmint, https://webchat.freenode.net/
<angelmint> me lo da anche con webchat
<krabador> angelmint, non è settato nessun filtro particolare, è molto strano.
<angelmint> e strano che mi succede solo con il chan chat
<krabador> già
<angelmint> krabador: ce una soluzione per favore
<krabador> angelmint, non dici mai niente,e adesso ti preme ? :D
<angelmint> krabador:  come tu mi consigli
<krabador> angelmint, la net sta incontando dei problemi , attendi, per favore.
<angelmint> krabador:  mi da la stessa cosa
<krabador> strano. attendi per favore
<CrewDj> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<angelmint> niente da fare krabador
<angelmint> e possibile che sia mint a darmi problemi
<jester-> angelmint: non vedo ne ban ne mute a tuo nome
<jester-> e nemmeno su ip
<jester-> angelmint: prova a entrare in chat da web con nick senza mint
<angelmint> jester-:  provo ad disinstallare  ed renstallare hexchat
<jester-> tale mint era stato ripetutamente mutato
<jester-> angelmint: basta che cancelli .config/hexchat
<krabador> l'ultima prova rimasta
<angelmint> o cambio nome
<krabador> angelmint, non ci sono misure contro di te, in canale
<jester-> angelmint: mv .config/hexchat .config/hexchat.bak
<jester-> chiudi e riapri hexchat
<angelmint> provo ad uscire ed rientrare
<sante> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | sante
<ubot-it> sante: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sante> Impossibile mostrare il contenuto di questa posizione. Qualcuno sa rispondermi perchè non riesco ad aprire un hd?
<Carlin0> spiega meglio sante
<gigirock> sante,perche' non hai gli attrezzi adatti
<sante> usavo ubuntu, poi ho riavviato in win solo per poco, ripasso ad ubuntu, ed ecco il problema che prima non cera
<sante> c'era scusate
<Mr_Pan> il disco è quello dove risiede win  ?
<krabador> sante, sicuro di smontare correttamente i dischi, quando smetti di usarli ?
<sante> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15525273/
<sante> si è in ntfs ma non quello di win
<sante> tra l'altro una partizione, non tutto l'hd
<krabador> sante, Errore di input/output , è semre un buon segno
<sante> cioè
<krabador> di hardware in viale del tramonto
<Carlin0> disco a escort ?
<krabador> exactly
<Mr_Pan> oh yeah !
<krabador> <krabador> sante, sicuro di smontare correttamente i dischi, quando smetti di usarli ?
<sante> in win lo vede benissimo
<krabador> non è arrivato niente  ...
<krabador> in risposta a questo.
<sante> no, non li smonto correttamente
<krabador> sante, equivale a dargli una martellata.
<sante> da ora in poi lo farò
<krabador> sante, win di qua , win di la... win sa mascherare problemi hardware, se ci si mette di impegno
<sante> si ho capito però riesco a leggere e modificare il contenuto
<sante> dovrebbe essere il contrario
<krabador> contenuto su coi non conterei troppo...
<sante> di solito ubuntu legge tutto
<sante> quindi krabador che mi consigli?
<Mr_Pan> backup !
<sante> ok
<sante> una volta formattato è recuperabile no?
<krabador> sante, ntfs, lo attacchi su un win, fai un chkdsk /R , in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> sante, e se risolvi , fa una bella donazione alla comunità ubuntu italiana
<sante> perchè no
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<sante> meglio salvare prima i dati, o procedo prima con chkdsk
<krabador> sante, eeeh , perchè molti winari son scrocconi ..
<sante> ma io non sono proprio winario, ,certo che no
<Mr_Pan> sante, butta un occhio anche ai parametri SMART del disco ...
<sante> si certo, grazie
<sante> dato che mi ci trovo, vorrei domandarvi al riguardo del boot loader
<sante> posso?
<krabador> #chessuccesso
<Mr_Pan> sante, chiedi ... oggi è Pasqua ... offerte speciali ;)
<sante> evvai
<Mr_Pan> tanto Carlin0 le sa tutte
<Carlin0> uh ¿
<sante> è possibile fare una partizione di boot loader grub2 (si chiama così) su una partizione di un hd, poi installo vari os in varie partizioni o altri dischi, però un solo boot. Si può?
<gigirock> sante, si deve
<sante> come?
<krabador> sante, il bootloader va nel disco
<krabador> non in partizione
<sante> quindi quando, classica installazione di ubuntu, mi chiede dove installare il bootloader, va sempre nel disco non la partizione?
<krabador> è una pratica drasticamente sconsigliata , installare in partizione, a causa di mancato supporto , e problematiche legate agli aggiornamenti
<krabador> sante, esatto
<sante> chiaro krabador
<sante> quindi ogni os che installo il boot l'ho metto sempre sullo stesso disco, mentre il sistema vero e proprio dove voglio?
<krabador> sante, se si parla sempre di grub, se vuoi installare 15 sistemi in un disco, l'ultimo che installi , vede tutti gli altri , consentendoti la scelta all'avvio
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve,ho un problema durante l'installazione di un gioco: dopo aver fatt partire install.s,mi da errore nella libreria libopen.so.1"impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso"
<D4RK_ANG3L> o* h*
<Carlin0> !chat | D4RK_ANG3L
<ubot-it> D4RK_ANG3L: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sante> si chiaro krabador sempre grub, però non ho chiaro, se installo 15 sistemi,  che sò in tre dischi, tutti ubuntu o derivate esempio, quando mi viene chiesto dove voglio installare il boot loader, lo installo sempre sullo stesso disco, per evitare confusione
<D4RK_ANG3L> pensavo che anche questo riguadrasse il supporto ><
<D4RK_ANG3L> ora mi trasferisco
<sante> anche se l'ultimo vede tutti gli altri
<krabador> sante, nel disco che la macchina ha in avvio
<krabador> in sistema multidisco, è una questione un po' piu' strategica
<sante> ok, che posso scegliere nel bios, quale disco far partire prima, dico bene krabador?
<krabador> certo
<sante> ok, ,grazie
<sante> che cosa altro devo sapere del grub?
<sante> mi basta questo per fare casini?
<krabador> non morde.
<sante> per non fare, volevo dire scusa
<sante> ho ubuntu, volevo mettere backbox ho win, così, sono prove
<krabador> beh, chiedi a quelli di backbox
<sante> però ogni tanto succede un casino
<sante> si dove li trovo
<krabador> non è che solo gli ubuntiani si devono stare a scassare
<krabador> per glorie che si prendono altri
<krabador> ;)
<sante> ti ringrazio krabador ora provo con il chkdsk
<sante> grazie anche a tutti voi, vado, ho finito anche le sigarette devo uscire
<sante> ciao a tutti
<krabador> sante, ok, ti arriverà il conto a casa.
<krabador> vai pure.
<sante> va bene aspetto
<max_max> buonasera vorrei sapere gentilmente se posso installare ubuntu sostituendo un MSW Vista senza dover masterizzare e eseguire il boot da cd.....esiste un\installazione da file eseguibil?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | max_max
<ubot-it> max_max: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> max_max, devi scaricare la iso e msterizzare un dvd/cd o creare una usb
<Mr_Pan> !masterizzare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mr_Pan> max_max, nei link sopra trovi tutte le info necessarie
<max_max> grazie mille
<Guest27422> buonasera.. avrei bisogno di un aiuto hhahah stavo installando gli aggiornamenti del sistema e ho riavviato il computer e adesso all'avvio si è bloccato e da una schermata con scritto che la sessione è bloccata e che mi reindirizzerà alla schermata di sblocco in pochi secondi ma è da stamattina bloccato in qiella schermata
<Guest27422> se qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie.. pee ee r piacere e auguri buona Pasqua hahaa
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest27422
<ubot-it> Guest27422: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest27422> OK perfect grazie mille.. ma a a tipo io non ho ubuntu ma sto scrivendo qua perchè alla fine è linux haha e da quello che vedevo su internet poi è simile.. ho installato elementary os e si è bloccato li.. ma non dovrebbe reindirizzarmi nella schermata di sblocco? grazie
<Guest27422> non so forse ho sparato una cavolata sulla cosa che sono simili, non me ne intendo quindi bo in caso correggetemi aaha scusate..
<krabador> Guest27422, chiedi nelle risorse della tua distribuzione
<Guest27422> OK ma non capisco come funziona.. c'è solo un blog.. e e ee il supporto da quello che ho capito funziona solo tramite tumblr
<krabador> Guest27422, ognuno supporta come può/vuole
<Guest27422> OK perfect forse  ee ho combinato nel senso che ho spulciato meglio il sito hahah scusate.. grazie mille comunque
<krabador> buona serata
<Guest27422> questa "chat" però è troppo funzionale haha
<krabador> un buon motivo, per usare questo sistema, no ?
<Guest27422> intende ubuntu? be si vero haha per ogni "problema" si ha un'assistenza immediata dalla comunità..
<krabador> esatto ;)
<Guest27422> eh OK hahhaa però bo ormai che ci sono provo questa distribuzione, in caso più avanti se non mi troverò passerò ad una simile ad ubuntu dato che il mio computer è datato e vecchio comunque grazie ancora e buonaserata
<krabador> Guest27422, lubuntu
<krabador> è derivata ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> delineata per macchine datate
<Guest27422> è poco interessante graficamente.. OK non posso pretendere troppo dal mio computer e dalla distribuzione dato che hanno certi limiti ma non mi piace graficamente anche penso girerebbe molto bene e sarebbe quello l'importante maa bo haha
<krabador> "è poco interessante graficamente" ---> un sistema deve essere proprozionale all'hardware
<krabador> se si vuole riciclare pezzi d'antiquariato, non ci sono molti margini di trattativa
<krabador> potrebbero essere del tutto assenti, sotto una certa soglia.
<Guest27422> eh si be ovvio se l'hardware non permette non si possono pretendere animazioni o elementi grafici eccessivi quindi forse dovrò attaccarmi haaah
<kiry32> sal ve qualcuno mi può dare una mano ho dei problemi con le repository
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-20
<akis24> .upperbot
<fabio77> Buongiorno sono nuovo e vorrei utilizzare ubuntu sul mio notebook..riscontro un problema con la mia connessione wi-fi. Dopo circa 30 secondi non riesco più a navigare. Ho un notebook toshiba p755-11x con una scheda wireless tp-link TL-WN823
<fabio77> Buongiorno a tutti
<fabio77> Se tolgo la connessione e riaccendo il wi-fi riparte per poi bloccarsi nuovamente
<akis24> fabio77 prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4910964 vedi se ti è utile
<fabio77> Grazie mille..provo e vi faccio sapere. Buona giornata
<zig3msi> salve a tutti
<zig3msi> Ho dei problemi con l'installazione dei driver nvidia
<CaCanov> Ciao, voglio installare (la mia prima volta) Ubuntu sostituendolo a windows...
<CaCanov> ho masterizzato un DVD con .img ed ho un hard disk vergine e nuovo su cui installare il sistema
<CaCanov> facendo partire il disco dal boot mi viene una schermata che lamenta il fatto che non c'è un "live file system" infatto l'hard disk è appena comprato, nuovissimo
<CaCanov> Che comando devo dare? Forse occorre che formatti il disco prima?
<CaCanov> Qualcuno che mi possa aiutare? ...
<gianco62> Ciao, un'informazione per cortesia, uso il sistema 16.02 ed ho scaricato java 8, non mi consente di aprirlo come posso fare?
<gianco62> scusate ho scritto 02 ma è 04. sorry
<CaCanov> Scusate, sono qui con la schermata nera (initramfs) e non so che fare... mi dice che non trovo alcun live file system sul disco, infatti è vergine e mai formattato, che devo fare?
<CaCanov> credevo si potesse formattare durante l'installazione
<jive> ho un problema con libavcodec56-ffmpeg  come devo fare?
<Tommaso> Ciao a tutti! Non voglio disturbare troppo, ma ho un problema e non riesco a capire cosa sia successo.
<f843d0> !chiedi | Tommaso
<f843d0> Tommaso: esponi la domanda, con riferimenti precisi alla versione dell'OS, derivata, se pertinente configurazione hardware, dettagliando cosa risulta essere un problema
<Tommaso> Ho scaricato il file ISO dal sito ufficiale di Ubuntu, ho reso avviabile una chiavetta con quei dati e ho installato Ubuntu, cancellando Windows 10. Quindi ho solo Ubuntu. Ieri sera funzionava tutto alla perfezione. Oggi, all' accensione, Unity era scomparso e oggi mi ritrovo con un interfaccia che ha solo impostazioni, browser e terminale ()
<Tommaso> (scopes). La barra in alto c è ancora, ma il wifi sembra nn rilevare le reti
<f843d0> Meno male che... _con riferimenti precisi alla versione dell'OS_
<Tommaso> Scusa! Ubuntu 16.10
<Tommaso> Numero versione (build) SO: non system Image
<f843d0> Tommaso: puoi provare la seguente manovra. Apri un terminale, con Ctrl+Alt+T. Ivi digita: mv ~/.config ~/.config_old. Quindi, riavvia la macchina e vedi che succede.
<Tommaso> Digitando quel comando, la risposta è: mv:manca la operando per il file di destinazione dopo 'home/Tommaso/.config~/.config_old. try 'mv --help' forum more informazioni
<f843d0> Tommaso: digitando quel comando, si ottiene quella risposta solo digitandolo male
<f843d0> Tommaso: per favore, copia e incolla i comandi se soffri di problemi di concentrazione
<f843d0> Tommaso: è evidente che hai scritto mv ~/.config~/.config_old
<f843d0> Tommaso: manca uno spazio
<Tommaso> Purtroppo il computer è inutilizzabile per me oraSto guardando dal telefono
<Tommaso> Riprovo, e scusate!
<Tommaso> Ho digitato il comando, la riga sotto quel comando è tornata ad essere l intestazione della user, ho riavviato il computer, mi ha riportato al login utente, ho fatto il login ed è tutto come prima. Con scopes che ha il browser che da errore di rete, impostazioni, terminale e checkbox
<f843d0> Tommaso: ci sta, infatti ho detto "puoi provare con"
<Tommaso> Provato :)
<f843d0> Tommaso: la tua situazione ha tutta l'aria di un aggiornamento di sistema finito male. Alcune cause possono essere: 1) Interruzione dell'alimentazione mentre l'aggiornamento veniva elaborato 2) Problemi hardware su storage di massa 3) Utilizzo incosciente di PPA 4) Battiti d'ali di farfalle in Nuova Zelanda
<Tommaso> Può essere una soluzione una nuova installazione?
<f843d0> Tommaso: per prima cosa, devi collegarti qui con il PC. Collega il cavo via Ethernet se non va il Wireless
<f843d0> Tommaso: se ieri sera hai installato e lo hai visto funzionare correttamente, potrebbe. A meno che non si tratti di 2 e 4. Ma hanno incidenza bassa.
<Tommaso2> sono riuscito a connettermi con ethernet, sono il sospettato di un attacco d'ali in Nuova Zelanda
<f843d0> Tommaso2: Tommaso: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Tommaso2> fatto
<Tommaso2> devo mettere risultato?
<f843d0> Tommaso2: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<f843d0> Tommaso2: questo secondo comando restituisce un link, copialo e incollalo qui in canale così che noi possiamo vedere il risultato
<Tommaso2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216807/
<f843d0> Tommaso2: quali operazioni hai effettuato dopo l'installazione del sistema operativo?
<f843d0> Tommaso2: ci sono attivati i repo di backports che non la trovo una grande idea
<Tommaso2> ho provato a cancellare alcuni programmi che mi sembrava fossero superflui, dallo store
<Tommaso2> ho insallato chromium
<Tommaso2> non so cosa sia backports
<f843d0> Tommaso2: ok, lo store è meglio evitarlo
<f843d0> Tommaso2: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<Tommaso2> metto cat.... nel terminale?
<f843d0> Tommaso2: copia e incolla i comandi, non ha niente di strano quel comando. Cos'è, non mettere cat se non ce l'hai nel sac?!
<Tommaso2> esatto :) comunque questo è il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216832/
<f843d0> Tommaso2: beh, hai tolto roba che serviva
<f843d0> Tommaso2: 2017-03-20 03:37:39 remove ubuntu-desktop:amd64 1.373 <none>
<f843d0> Tommaso2: ok gnome calendar, ok cheese, ok usb-creator-gtk...
<f843d0> Tommaso2: ma se togli pacchetti che servono, per forza che non funziona il DE
<Tommaso2> non mi sono accorto di aver tolto quei pacchetti.. mi spiace, di solito non faccio ste cavolate
<f843d0> Tommaso2: ecco le ali di farfalla della Nuova Zelanda. Reinstalla o ripristina, non usare lo Store per le applicazioni. Non fare "pulizia" in questo modo.
<Tommaso2> Va bene. posso fare tutto online o devo riusare la chiavetta?
<Tommaso2> si possono fare donazioni per il servizio che mi avete dedicato?
<f843d0> Tommaso2: reinstalla o ripristina <--- serve il supporto di installazione, la chiavetta
<f843d0> Tommaso2: non credo, questa risorsa è comunque gestita da volontari. Se passi nel nord della Germania, puoi offrirmi una cassa di birra, se ti va, comunque
<Tommaso2> Lo farei volentieri! Allora ringrazio di tutto!
<f843d0> !ripristino | Tommaso2
<ubot-it> Tommaso2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<f843d0> Ehm, ignora l'ultima linea, non è aggiornata.
<f843d0> Tommaso2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Tommaso2> grazie mille ancora!! Buona serata!
<f843d0> Tommaso2: bis bald, pass auf dich auf
<Tommaso2> ich werde
<lilit> buonasera,c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi x configurare una stampante
<genn> salve a tutti, dove potrei scaricare vecchie versioni di ubuntu , es la 14.10?
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !old
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'old'
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-21
<Rino> Salve
<frankheat> ragazzi raticamente ho installato i driver fglrx su ubuntu 14.04 per riuscire a gestire le mie due schede grafiche (ati). quando ho aperto
<frankheat> amd catalyst era selezionata in uso la mia scheda grafica dedicata (r7 m260/265), ho switchato alla mia integrata (radeon r6) e mi ha chiesto il riavvio
<frankheat> dopo che ho riavviato ubuntu prima di caricare la schermata di login diventa tutto nero e non mi è possibile fare niente. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<frankheat> c'è nessuno?
<Doomed> Salve ho problemi a masterizzare su ubuntuGnome 14.04.5 dopo che tenta di masterizzare mi espelle il disco e compare una finestra con questo messaggio : Errore durante la masterizzazione
<Doomed> SCSI error on write(0,16):[3 73 03]Medium error. Power calibration area error.
<Chry79> Ciao a tutti, mi hanno regalato un pc vecchio con win xp ho pensato di installare anche ubuntu e seguendo la guida è andato tutto ok
<Chry79> ora il problema è il collegamento a internet wifi con chitplink
<Chry79> qualcuno mi può aiutare e farmi capire i passaggi per la corretta installazione perfavore?
<Carlin0> Chry79, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Chry79> no con cellulare
<Carlin0> collega via cavo con ubuntu e vieni qui
<Chry79> purtroppo non ho cavi a casa...
<Carlin0> Chry79, conosci il modello esatto di scheda wifi ?
<Chry79> tp link TL-WN823N
<Doomed> Riformulo la domanda : ho un problema a masterizzare su un portatile con ubuntuGnome 14.04.5 dopo che tenta di masterizzare mi espelle il disco e compare una finestra con questo messaggio : Errore durante la masterizzazione
<Doomed>  SCSI error on write(0,16):[3 73 03]Medium error. Power calibration area error
<Carlin0> Chry79, mi spiace non la conosco ... aspetta qualcuno più ferrato sull'argomento
<Chry79> ok
<Carlin0> Doomed, masterizzi un dvd normale o rw ?
<Doomed> normale
<Carlin0> usa brasero ubuntu gnome ?
<Doomed> si
<Carlin0> ovviamente avrai provato + volte con diversi dvd
<Doomed> si
<Doomed> Carlin0  ho salvato i log di registro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24221086/
<Carlin0> hai provato altri programmi tipo xfburn ?
<Doomed> no
<Doomed> ci provo
<Doomed> Carlin0 ho masterizzato con xfburn e funziona! Grazie buona giornata
<acer> salve ho dei problemi con un acer aspire es 5
<acer> acer aspire es 15
<acer> codice es1 522 255q
<acer> no vede ne mouse ne wifi
<gegi> ciao qualcuno sa utilizzare hydra?
<gegi> ?
<gegi> sempre molto attivi eh...
<Crewino> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh86PQOA72HZ please è importante :D
<Crewino> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh86PQOA72HZ please è importante :D
<Crewino> C'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> Crewino:
<enzotib> se' che leggo
<Crewino> Oki :D
<enzotib> Crewino: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<Crewino> Ok
<Crewino> E: Il pacchetto plymouth deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<Crewino> Ecco l'errore:
<enzotib> Crewino: mi metti su pastebin l'output completo?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Crewino
<ubot-it> Crewino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Crewino> Ok
<Crewino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24223491/
<enzotib> Crewino: ora: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Crewino: anche questo su pastebin
<Crewino> Ok
<Crewino> Comunque uso Ubuntu 16.04 LTS con Unity
<enzotib> ok
<Crewino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24223501/
<enzotib> Crewino: ma usi elementary os?
<Crewino> No, h
<enzotib> Crewino: ma questo è l'output completo?
<enzotib> è scappato
<Crewino> Scusate, sono crashato
<enzotib> Crewino: ti chiedevo se quello era l'output completo
<Crewino> comunque non uso elementary os, ho solo provato ad installarne l'ambiente grafico (Pantheon) senza averne successo
<Crewino> enzotib l'ouput completo di "sudo apt-get update"?
<f843d0> Eh, però così facendo, hai scombinato il gestore pacchetti
<Crewino> Ah
<f843d0> E questi errori sono sicuramente correlati
<Crewino> Infatti è rimasta qualche traccia di "elementary os"
<enzotib> che significa "qualche traccia", c'è una storia che non so?
<f843d0> E allora reinstalla, e non pasticciare con gli OS
<f843d0> Usare PPA è sbagliato nella maggior parte dei casi
<Crewino> Hai presente che quando stai nel desktop senza programmi aperti, ti dice Ubuntu Desktop? Bene a me dice "Desktop elementary os"
<Crewino> C'è qualche modo per formattare velocemente?
<fabio_cc> Crewino, devi reinstallare ubuntu
<f843d0> Reinstallare
<Crewino> Ah
<enzotib> a dopo
<Crewino> Grazie enzotib e grazie f843d0
<fabio_cc> a dopo enzotib
<f843d0> Crewino: bitte
<francesco59> sera, non riesco a scaricare i driver per scanner samsung xpress m2070
<francesco59> notte a tutti e grazie lo stesso
<peppe92ct> salve
<peppe92ct> ho un problema con linstallazione
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-22
<WSagitt> buongiorno
<WSagitt> posso fare una richiesta
<WSagitt> ??
<akis24> !chiedi | WSagitt
<ubot-it> WSagitt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giusi> buongiorno, ho riscontratu un problema nella iso di ubuntu LTS
<gigirock> un problema di soli 2 minuti
<Manu93> Ciao a tutti. Scusate il disturbo, ma non so come risolvere :( Ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu. Non accetta più la password di login e quindi non riesco ad entrare dell'account. Ho seguito la guida per i ridella password http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/user-forgottenpassword.html masenza successo.
<Manu93> Dal grub mi da errore: errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione
<Manu93> Da usb live non riesco a modificare nessun file.
<Manu93> Sapreste darmi due dritte? GraZie infinite
<glpiana> Manu93, una volta arrivato alla schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1. passerai in console, dove devi provare a eseguire il login in modalità testo (la password non ti verrà mostrata mentre la digiti)
<glpiana> prova anzitutto a vedere se così accedi
<Manu93> Provo subito, grazie
<Manu93> Ma cosa dovrei digitare su login?  Io digito nome utente. Poi premo invio. .i chiede la password. La digito, ma dice che non è corretta.
<glpiana> Manu93, il nome utente è corretto? rispetti maiuscole e minuscole? lo stesso vale per la password?
<Manu93> Ok, sono entrato
<Manu93> Ora cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> Manu93, scrivi: df
<Manu93> Fatto
<glpiana> Manu93, ti darà un elenco, dove potrai vedere le percentuali di utilizzo delle partizioni. vedi qualcosa al 100% o che si avvicina al 100%?
<Manu93> Si, quella su cui c'è ubuntu è al 71%
<glpiana> Manu93, intendevo molto più vicino al 100%. ok, non è un problema di spazio. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a  (rispetta il numero di trattini e gli spazi, se ti da errore controlla cosa hai digitato)
<glpiana> ti chiederà la password, inseriscila anche se non ti viene mostrata
<Manu93> Sarebbe dev/sda5
<glpiana> Manu93, se il terminale elabora, cioè appaiono righe, il problema era dovuto a pacchetti non correttamente installati. se invece non fa nulla, senza ulteriori dati non so e non posso aiutarti
<Manu93> Purtroppo non ha fatto nulla. Ora provo a riavviare. Sei veramente stato disponibile. Per il momento grazie mille
<epiase> Ubuntu 16.04, su ASUS X540SA, tra le mille rogne adesso salta fuori anche un errore riguardo agli aggiornamenti: Ubuntu Software non si apre, chi mi aiuta?
<epiase> e Software Updater va in crash senza ulteriori spiegazioni...
<epiase> E poi com'è che anche con la 16.10 non mi vede ne microfono ne hdmi?
<epiase> Disperazione...
<Carlin0> epiase, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Paolo1965> Buongiorno a tutti
<Paolo1965> Ho un problema con ubuntu 16.10 qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Paolo1965> Impossibile fare qualunque tipo di aggiornamento con update manager. Il sistema risponde che manca corretta autorizzazione per farlo !?!
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sei con ubuntu ora ?
<Paolo1965> Si ubuntu 16.10 e kde 5.7.5
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Paolo1965> questa la risposta al primo comando da terminale
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr47NAvrEHv
<Paolo1965> Non sono sicuro di aver postato output comando correttamente.... comunque dice che pastebinit non è installato e poi AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Paolo1965> scusa ignoranza devo lanciare sudo apt update non capisco però come "metti in paste"
<Carlin0> come hai fatto qui
<Carlin0> 14:31:44<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr47NAvrEHv
<Paolo1965> L'ho capito adesso scusa
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0KYGqooLhv
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7qLpr1Y6T1
<Paolo1965> Grazie Carlino per tua assistenza !
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Paolo1965> devo mettere > ? perchè non da nessun output quel comando
<Carlin0> no ...
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnE7rrvXVcz
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, ma hai aggiornato kde oltre ai normali aggiornamenti dei repo ?
<Paolo1965> Non so ricordo solo che ha fatto un aggiornamento diciamo pesante e in seguito ho avuto problema .....
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, dpkg -l | grep kde
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgEq0Wo2Ltv
<Carlin0> mah ... l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare , vedendo che hai fatto almeno 2 avanzamenti di versione è che uno di questi sia andato male
<Carlin0> perchè hai installato la 15.10
<Carlin0> e poi sei passato alle successive
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, prova a  dare sudo apt -yf install
<Paolo1965> Si aggiornamenti proposti in automatico.....
<Carlin0> eh ma gli avanzamenti di versione non sempre vanno a buon fine
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmXzvPZyCR
<Paolo1965> Non lo sapevo credevo invece fosse utile......
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> in sequenza
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hl8pjAxZDfP
<Carlin0> Paolo1965, sudo apt -y install --reinstall kde-l10n-it
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hl8pjg5zkTP
<Carlin0> sempre lo stesso errore ...
<Carlin0> mi spiace Paolo1965 mi arrendo ,aspetta qualcuno che magari conosca kde meglio di me
<Carlin0> ma credo sia andato storto il passaggio da 16.04 a 16.10
<Paolo1965> Figurati Carlin0 ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<Paolo1965> Ciao grazie ancora
<Carlin0> di nulla ...
<alexxio89> Salve
<alexxio89> potreste aiutarmi gentilmente con il wi-fi di xubuntu ?
<alexxio89> non riesco a connettermi con la mia rete,inserisco la chiave clicco connetti ma non succede nulla
<alexxio89> qualcuno sa darmi delle dritte su come risolvere?
<Carlin0> alexxio89, infila la chiavetta dai la terminale lsusb e metti l'output in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxio89> è un portatile non uso la chiavetta!
<Carlin0> 16:11:56<alexxio89> non riesco a connettermi con la mia rete,inserisco la chiave clicco connetti ma non succede nulla
<alexxio89> la chieve di rete!
<alexxio89> chiave*
<Carlin0> alexxio89, sudo lshw
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<alexxio89> fatto!
<cristian_c> !paste | alexxio89
<alexxio89> !paste
<cristian_c> spe
<ubot-it> alexxio89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24229100/
<alexxio89> va bene ora?
<cristian_c> alexxio89: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<alexxio89> oggi ho appena installato xubuntu per la prima volta
<cristian_c> alexxio89: in live andava il wifi?
<cristian_c> sei collegato tramite ethenet?
<alexxio89> in live non ho provato
<alexxio89> ho subito installato
<cristian_c> alexxio89: male
<alexxio89> ora si sono con il cavo
<cristian_c> conviene sempre testare in live prima di installare
<cristian_c> alexxio89: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alexxio89> ha installato dei pacchetti
<alexxio89> ha letto scusa non installato
<cristian_c> alexxio89: ?
<alexxio89> ho digitato il comando che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> e non ha installato niente?
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24229137/
<cristian_c> alexxio89: non hai mai fatto aggiornamenti?
<alexxio89> no
<cristian_c> alexxio89: quando hai installato pastebinit?
<alexxio89> io non l'ho mai installato
<cristian_c> pastebinit is already the newest version (1.5-1).
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> il terminale dice il contrario
<alexxio89> non so che dire ho da poco finito l'installazione di xubuntu e sono entrato in questa chat
<alexxio89> per risolvere il problema del wifi
<cristian_c> alexxio89: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<alexxio89> cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<cristian_c> alexxio89: apri il link e vedi
<cristian_c> alexxio89: comunque, non hai specificato di quale xubuntu tu stia parlando
<alexxio89> l'ultima versione 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24229165/
<cristian_c> che non è neanche l'ultima rilasciata ufficialmente
<alexxio89> io l'ho presa dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> alexxio89: digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24229190/
<cristian_c> alexxio89: digita: iwconfig
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24229207/
<alexxio89> ora devo tornare al lavoro magari torno in chat questa sera per riuscire a risolvere
<cristian_c> alexxio89: buon proseguimento
<del98> Ciao a tutti! Ho appena installato sul mio Ubuntu il driver broadcom per connettermi via wifi. Sembrava che tutto funzionasse ma purtroppo dopo pochi minuti il segnale o non prendeva o era molto basso, rallentando di molto la connessione. Premetto che non lavoro vicinissimo al mio router, però nella stesso posto con windows non ho questi problemi e
<del98>  il segnale è forte. Per ora mi sono avvicinato per scrivere a voi. Grazie
<cristian_c> del98: hai provar
<cristian_c> to da distanza ravvicinata?
<del98> Da distanza ravvicinata il segnale è ottimo
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere anche un discorso di qualità di driver, può essere tante cose...
<cristian_c> del98: però, scusa
<cristian_c> non hai specificato: versione di ubuntu, nome della scheda broadcom, nome del pc, ecc...
<cristian_c> e driver installati ecc...
<del98> La scheda broadcom è BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365]
<del98> Versione di ubuntu 15.10
<del98> Il pc è un asus i7 F555L
<del98> Scusate
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<del98> Ho già installato il driver nel paragrafo "Installazione driver proprietari STA con connessione internet"
<cristian_c> del98: come sei connesso ora?
<del98> Sono vicino al router, con wifi
<cristian_c> del98: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<del98> Mi dice che era già installata
<del98> alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> del98: digita: dpkg -l | grep broadcom | pastebinit
<del98> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOxMymw08h3
<cristian_c> del98: digita: dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<del98> idem
<del98> come prima
<cristian_c> del98: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> del98: spetta, però, 15.10 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> quindi non si fa supporto a 15.10 in questo canale
<cristian_c> dovresti utilizzare una delle ubuntu ancora supportate
<del98> Tipo?
<cristian_c> 16.10, 16.04, 14.04
<cristian_c> e fra un mese viene rilasciata anche 17.04
<del98> Ok grazie
<alexxio89> Sera a tutti
<alexxio89> ripropongo un problema di cui avevo chiesto aiuto oggi pomeriggio
<alexxio89> il mio portatile non riesce a connettersi tramite wi-fi  la connesione viene vista ma quando inserisco la chiave di rete e clicco su connetti non succede assolutamente nulla
<f843d0> !dettagli | alexxio89
<ubot-it> alexxio89: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alexxio89> xubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<alexxio89> è una nuova installazione
<f843d0> alesales: provato con diverse reti?
<f843d0> alesales: oops, scusa
<f843d0> alexxio89: provato con diverse reti?
<alexxio89> nessuno che può aiutarmi gentilmente?
<f843d0> alexxio89: descrivi hardware, accuratamente
<alexxio89> come faccio a descriverti l'hardware scusami
<f843d0> alexxio89: eh magari modello del portatile e della scheda?
<Alessio> sera, io ho un problema, quando mi connetto al wifi si blocca ubuntu e devo spegnerlo. mi sapete aiutare?
<alexxio89> asus X54c
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alexxio89> della scheda non so dove prenderla
<cristian_c> Alessio: e descrivi catteristiche del pc, versione di ubuntu utilizzata, ecc...
<Alessio> ho usato ubuntu 16.10 ed e' un netbook
<cristian_c> Alessio: ora non lo usi più?
<f843d0> alexxio89: non hai ancora risposto a tutte le domande
<Alessio> scusa, sto usando in questo momento
<Alessio> con il cavo lan
<alexxio89> puoi gentilmente dirmi dove trovo il modella della scheda?
<f843d0> alexxio89: no, io no, finchè non rispondi alle domande
<f843d0> 19:36:31< f843d0> alexxio89: provato con diverse reti?
<cristian_c> Alessio: di quale pc parliamo? E di quale wifi parliamo?
<alexxio89> non posso provare altre reti sono in casa e ho solo quella
<cristian_c> alexxio89: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Alessio> per internet ho una chiavetta wifi della tp-link e il pc e' un asus con un i7 e nvidia 720m e poi il resto non so
<cristian_c> Alessio: apri un terminale
<Alessio> ok fatto
<cristian_c> Alessio, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230050/
<cristian_c> alexxio89: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230066/
<cristian_c> Alessio: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230075/
<cristian_c> graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list.save kernel-ppa-ubuntu-pre-proposed-yakkety.list
<cristian_c> Alessio: cos'è razer utils?
<Alessio> per le cuffie
<ester> ciao
<ester> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> Alessio: hai aggihnto vari ppa, tra cui uno relativo al kernel, un ppa proposed, potenzialmente instabils
<cristian_c> instabile
<Alessio> ah rip me
<cristian_c> ester: niente warez qui
<alexxio89> con il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit non mi restituisce nulla si blocca nella schermata della password
<cristian_c> alexxio89: sì, ho sbsgliato, premi invio
<alexxio89> ok
<cristian_c> avrei dovuto specificare -y nel comando
<alexxio89> il comando completo come è ?
<cristian_c> alexxio89: il processore sta 'elaborando'?
<alexxio89> no
<cristian_c> alexxio89: prova ctrl+c
<cristian_c> alexxio89: poi digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<cristian_c> vediamo che succede
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230175/
<alexxio89> come procedo?
<cristian_c> alexxio89: hai qualche applicazione aperta?
<cristian_c> sei sicuro che il procio non stesse lavorando?
<alexxio89> si ora è tutto chiuso ti posto
<cristian_c> !paste
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230221/
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> alexxio89: mi sembra sia aggiornato il sistema
<cristian_c> alexxio89: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230244/
<alexxio89> scusa ho sbagliato
<alexxio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230249/
<alexxio89> questo è quello giusto
<cristian_c> il primo da dove arriva?
<alexxio89> è un errore al tuo comando non avevo messo il sudo
<alexxio89> come procedo per riuscire a collegarmi alla wi fi ?
<alexxio89> ??
<cristian_c> alexxio89: hai provato a riavviare?
<cristian_c> alexxio89: se dopo il riavvio non va, forse va impostato ipv4
<alexxio89> riavvio il pc ?
<cristian_c> sì
<alexxio89> eccomi tornato
<alexxio89> sono connesso finalemente con il wi fi
<alexxio89> anche se mi dice che non è una connessione sicura
<alexxio89> grazie mille non mi ricordo il nome della persona con cui parlavo
<widecurio64> salve ragazzi ultimamente il pc mi segnala (chrome) DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG cosa vuol dire e come si rimedia a ciò?
<cristian_c> beh, chrome non è software ufficiale dei repository ubuntu
<widecurio64> su internet ho trovato questo : sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<cristian_c> 'su internet'
<widecurio64> cristian_c il problema è che io lo leggo su chrome ma l'intero sistema non è connesso ad internet
<cristian_c> widecurio64: e come mai non sei connesso?
<widecurio64> non so
<cristian_c> fino a quando eri connesso?
<widecurio64> fino all'altro ieri
<cristian_c> widecurio64: hai maneggiato i dns?
<widecurio64> nope
<cristian_c> widecurio64: apri un tetminale
<cristian_c> widecurio64: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> widecurio64: segnala anche: versione di ubuntu
<widecurio64> una volta dato questo comando e riavviato il pc però la rete va... infatti sto scrivendo con questo solo che devo rifarlo ad ogni avvio
<widecurio64> ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<widecurio64> mi ha appena dato lo stesso errore solo che al posto di bad config. c'era no internet...
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230596/
<widecurio64> questo è l'out del update
<f843d0> Già, non è un'ottima presentazione l'impiego di PPA
<f843d0> Unitamente al "su internet" di prima, lascia immaginare le sevizie a cui è stata soggetta quell'installazione
<widecurio64> per cui? scusate ma non vi seguo XD
<f843d0> widecurio64: per cui, avvia il sistema in live, e resta un po' collegato su Internet (magari con un browser offerto dal pool ufficiale di pacchetti), vedrai che il problema non si presenta
<widecurio64> si, ma come risolvo?
<widecurio64> :-(
<f843d0> widecurio64: reinstallando e imparando a usare il sistema operativo come viene presentato dalla comunità, senza avvalersi di PPA
<f843d0> !ppa | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<widecurio64> quindi il problema sono i ppa? :-/
<widecurio64> eh ma alcune app dai repo ufficiali sono arretrate...
<widecurio64> non c'è modo di trovare un compromesso?
<f843d0> widecurio64: ma che arretrate?!
<cristian_c> widecurio64: perché usi 16.04?
<f843d0> widecurio64: e poi, se proprio si deve fare qualcosa, meglio essere capaci e compilare ad hoc, meglio dei PPA che scombinano il gestore pacchetti e succedono queste belle cose
<widecurio64> ...
<widecurio64> che pizze.. non può mai essere facile :-/
<widecurio64> cristian_c mi consigli di usare la 16.10?
<f843d0> Può essere facile... basta installare le cose per cui quella release è dichiarata testata e funzionante
<cristian_c> widecurio64: 16.10 ha 'le app più aggiornate'
<cristian_c> widecurio64: ma se aspetti un mese esatto, hai 17.04 con 'le app aggiornate ++'
<widecurio64> ma sono meglio le .04 o le .10 perché non capisco bene come funziona la faccenda...
<cristian_c> !rilasci | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> widecurio64: e sono anni che frequenti questa chat
<widecurio64> si, ma questa cosa ancora mi è strana... le 04 sono più stabili mentre le 10 sono più aggiornate... no? ok, e inoltre le 04 vengono assistite per più tempo...
<cristian_c> widecurio64: apri il link....
<PIZZIGONISILVIA> ciao :) ho un problema ad installare matlab, non ho mai usato il terminal, qualcuno mi può aiutare? è dalle 19 che ci sto provando..
<cristian_c> anzi, i link
<cristian_c> !chat | PIZZIGONISILVIA
<ubot-it> PIZZIGONISILVIA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PIZZIGONISILVIA> ma è ubuntu
<f843d0> PIZZIGONISILVIA: MatLab non è software ufficiale per Ubuntu
<cristian_c> eh, ma non è software supportato da ubuntu
<PIZZIGONISILVIA> l'ho installato per la versione linux. non è supportato comunque?
<widecurio64> cristian_c quindi se voglio le cose sempre più aggiornate ecc... devo optare per la 17.10
<cristian_c> !repository | PIZZIGONISILVIA
<ubot-it> PIZZIGONISILVIA: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> widecurio64: apri il link....
<cristian_c> widecurio64: la 17.10 esce a ottobre 2017
<PIZZIGONISILVIA> è da piu di due ore che guardo su forum ma non sono capace,
<cristian_c> e la tua affermazione non è basata su un ragionamento valido
<cristian_c> PIZZIGONISILVIA: i software hanno libretti di istruzioni
<widecurio64> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> widecurio64: le .04 non sono necessariamente long tme support
<cristian_c> widecurio64: le lts vengono rilasciate ogni due anni
<cristian_c> la peossima , in linea ipotetica, è la 18.04
<cristian_c> non la 17.04
<widecurio64> quindi la 17.04 sarà una release da 9 mesi?
<widecurio64> non ci capirò mai niente mi sento stupido
<cristian_c> widecurio64: leggere è istruttivo
<cristian_c> se non leggi, non impari
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<widecurio64> il secondo link mi riporta all'homepage...
<cristian_c> widecurio64: nel primo link è comunque spiegato tutto chiaramente
<f843d0> widecurio64: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<widecurio64> vabbè quindi come dovrei aggiornare? ossia quando esce installo la 17.04 poi? aggiorno alla .10?
<f843d0> widecurio64: è sconsigliato operare avanzamenti di versione
<f843d0> widecurio64: è facile che il sistema risulti inutilizzabile al termine
<widecurio64> quindi che faccio formatto il pc una volta ogni 6 mesi...
<f843d0> widecurio64: ma ti danno un premio particolare quando usi le ultime versioni dei programmi?
<f843d0> widecurio64: quali caratteristiche di quale software devi avere all'ultimo aggiornamento, e per quale scopo?
<cristian_c> widecurio64: semmai, 9 mesi
<widecurio64> nope però alcuni programmi (nel mio caso kdenlive) aggiungono una valanga di funzionalità ad ogni aggiornamento sopratutto con le ultime versioni
<cristian_c> widecurio64: nel senso, se prevale il bisogno di stabilità e lungo supporto, lts è la scelta migliore
<cristian_c> se devi aggiornare cose periodicamente, vai di non lts
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<widecurio64> ok ora credo di avere un'idea più chiara
<widecurio64> quindi la 17.04 sarà NON lts?
<widecurio64> perché le lts escono ogni 2 anni
<widecurio64> cristian_c giusto?
<cristian_c> se hai letto tutto ciò che è stato scritto, è proprio così, non lts
<widecurio64> buono a questo punto grazie per le delucidazioni (come sempre) e della pazienza(come sempre)
<cristian_c> widecurio64: di niente
<cristian_c> enjoy
<Guest86153> salve
<FraDolcino> ciao, quando apro la cartella home da "Risorse", si apre Calibre invece della cartella
<FraDolcino> uso Ubuntu Mate 16.04 ed è una cosa che succede da quando ho installato Calibre
<Guest86153> salve ragazzi.. ho un problema con una HDTV se collego il mio pc con HDMI ha una buona risoluzone ma si vede leggermente sgranato il testo non è leggibile
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: e hai guardato nelle impostazioni di calibre?
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, si, ma non so dove andare a guardare, non capisco perché mai dovrebbe aprire le cartelle
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: calibre, se hai notato, è un gestore di librerie
<cristian_c> di libri
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, già
<cristian_c> magari gestisce le cartelle, come un audio player gestirebbe gli album
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, gli ho messo una cartella specifica come libreria, non vedo perché debba aprire la home da "Risorse"
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: hai già verificato nelle impostazioni di calibre?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-23
<server_> Buongiorno a tutit
<server_> tutti
<helpmee> Buongiorno a tutti
<helpmee> ho acceso il pc e mi sono ritrovato questo "/dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors,check forced..."
<helpmee> ho cercato su google ma non ho capito come si possa risolvere
<helpmee> e visto che sono alle primissime armi in termini di informatica
<helpmee> non so davvero come fare
<helpmee> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> helpmee, a fronte di quel messaggio il sistema ha eseguito il controllo. riavvia il pc per aver conferma che tutto sia in ordine
<helpmee> ho riavviato ma appare sempre lo stesso messaggio
<helpmee> poi sotto quelle righe c'è scritto "unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually"
<glpiana> helpmee, avvia il sistema in recovery mode (dal menu che ti appare all'avvio del pc) e dal menu successivo scegli il controllo dei dischi
<helpmee> un attimo che provo
<helpmee> allora
<helpmee> io faccio cosi
<helpmee> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<helpmee> dopo però mi trovo varie voci
<helpmee> 3 che contengono recovery mode
<glpiana> scegli il primo che incontri dall'alto
<helpmee> ok
<helpmee> fatto
<helpmee> mi esce scritto
<helpmee> (initramfs)
<helpmee> con il trattino basso lampeggiante
<helpmee> penso che devo aspettare..c'è scritto per l'esattezza "random: nonblocking pool is initialized"
<helpmee> e poi il trattino basso che lampeggia
<glpiana> helpmee, se non si schioda, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc. procedi poi da una versione live (usb o dvd)
<glpiana> torno più tardi
<helpmee> da una versione live intendi lo stesso procedimento?
<helpmee> grazie comunque
<helpmee> ciao
<bisc> ciao
<bisc> mi dareste una mano ? ho fatto un piccolo danno
<Guest9481> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con xubuntu no mi vede il wifi che fare e no funziona neanche il mouse
<fabio80bo> Ciao a tutti
<fabio80bo> qualcuno puo darmi una mano per un problemino
<fabio80bo> per voi esperti magari una cavolata ma io che sono all inizio vorrei fare le cose giuste
<Guest9481> sono una ragazza di 20 anni
<Guest9481> come si sa donne e tecnologia no vanno tanto daccordo
<Guest9481> sono arrivata ad ubuntu ma pensavo fosse piu facile
<Guest9481> che dite perche fabio e scappato
<Guest9481> carlino che devo fare apro un terminale
<Guest9481> ce nessuno
<Guest9481> carlino hai conosciuto ubuntu faschifo vero chi sa chi e no
<Guest9481> carlino no sono io ma una che conosco
<Guest63965> ciao a tutti
<Guest63965> qualcuno ha comprato o utilizzato il tablet di canonical con ubuntu preinstallato Aquaris M10?
<admin_ang> salve, ho disinstallato elementary Os su ubuntu 16.04 LTS ma nel pannello c'e' ancora la scritta desktop elementary Os. come si puo' eliminarla?
<Carlin0> admin_ang, e come l'avevi installato ?
<admin_ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24235337/
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest21730> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<admin_ang> non funziona
<admin_ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24235362/
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest21730> ok grazie per la delucidazione
<Guest21730> sistema operativo ubuntu mate con desktop ubuntu in account utente il lucchetto non si sbocca quando ci clicco sopra?
<Guest21730> 16.04
<gigirock_> Guest21730, non ho capito quando e dove vedi il lucchetto
<Guest21730> impostazione - account utente- lucchetto ci clicco ma non succede nulla (normalmente dovrevbbe chiedere la password)
<ahahaahahaqha> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hB2pl5rlyI3
<Carlin0> !chat | ahahaahahaqha
<ubot-it> ahahaahahaqha: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock_> magari era loggato come guest.............
<Rumikro> Ciao
<Rumikro> Ho domande su prima installazione di ubuntu
<daw_> |domanda Rumikro
<Rumikro> cia Daw
<daw_> ciao
<daw_> fai la domanda
<daw_> se qualcuno la sa ti risponderà
<Rumikro> Ho scaricato la versione 16.04...
<daw_> si
<Rumikro> Tramite Unebootin ho creato il pendrive
<Rumikro> modificato il bios
<Rumikro> per leggere il pendrive come primo supporto...
<daw_> si
<Rumikro> al momento dell'avvio, è come se ignori il supporto e prosegue con Win10
<Rumikro> Nota che nel bios il pendrive lo visualizzo correttamente
<daw_> probabile che la pendrive non sia compatibile
<daw_> che pc usi?
<Rumikro> ???
<Rumikro> acer
<Rumikro> notebook
<daw_> come hai settato la pen
<enzotib> !usbwin | Rumikro
<ubot-it> Rumikro: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Rumikro> win10 64bit
<daw_> usbhdd?
<daw_> che scelte ti da per la usb
<Rumikro> usb hdd
<daw_> guarda il messaggio sopra
<daw_> può esserti utile
<enzotib> unetbootin non funziona più, pare, da un bel po' di tempo
<Rumikro> grazie ubot-it, pensi che dunque che il problema sia unebootin?
<daw_> ringrazia enzotib
<Rumikro> ah
<daw_> ubot è un roboto
<daw_> :-)
<daw_> *robot
<Rumikro> grazie, dunque il problema è unebootin
<f843d0> Si, e affidabile è anche Rufus
<Rumikro> ?
<Rumikro> uso pendrivelinux?
<Rumikro> ok
<daw_> oppure Rufus
<f843d0> Rufus = Windoze Software per scrivere iso avviabile
<Rumikro> provo con entrambi!
<Rumikro> X ora grazie a tutti!!!
<amdproblemi> salve sono emanuela ho dei problemi con ubuntu su un pc amd e1
<amdproblemi> che devo fare
<amdproblemi> si chiama acer aspire es 15 es 1 522 255q
<f843d0> E quale sarebbe il problema? Per quale Ubuntu?
<stasera> buonasera
<stasera> ho provato da live usb una distro di linux
<stasera> ora quando la avvio da usb il wifi funziona correttamente
<stasera> quando invece vado ad installarlo completamente sull hard disk non me lorilvea proprio,dovrei installarli in manuale?
<stasera> qualcuno online per favore che mi possa chiarire la situazione?
<f843d0> stasera: hai provato una Ubuntu?
<stasera> secondo voi devo installare i driver della scheda di rete in manuale da terminale?
<stasera> XUBUNTU
<stasera> ho provato xubuntu
<f843d0> stasera: è parecchio strano. Dalla live, controlla il risultato di sudo lshw -C network
<f843d0> stasera: prendi nota del modello di scheda e del driver in uso, e poi confronta con la versione installata perchè non viene rilevata
<stasera> quando digito quel comando mi esce proprio il nome della scheda di rete del pc
<stasera> sia da live usb sia quando la installo su hard disk
<f843d0> stasera: si, ma al di la del nome, ci sono altre informazioni utili
<f843d0> stasera: fai una cosa, entra in live di Xubuntu e collegati qui
<stasera> al momento non uso ubuntu,non posso fare questa prova
<f843d0> stasera: allora non disturbare su questo canale
<stasera> comunque la  scheda di rete è un atheros
<stasera> hai ragione,chiedevo come chiarimento
<loonex> salve, ho un problema.. quando mi connetto al wifi mi si blocca il pc
<f843d0> loonex: quale versione di Ubuntu, e vediamo di dare dettagli sensati
<loonex> ho ubuntu 16.10
<f843d0> loonex: del tipo, lo ha sempre fatto, se negativo, da quando, che operazioni sono state fatte, eccetera
<loonex> il wifi andava solo quando ho fatto l'installazione che doveva scaricare degli aggiornamenti,quando ha finito ho riavviato e il wifi non andava..
<f843d0> loonex: in live presenta lo stesso problema?
<loonex> non ho provato
<cristian_c> loonex: di quale wifi stiamo parlando?
<Guest58813> ubuntu mate 16.04 con desktop ubuntu dovrei cambiare la password da terminale funziona ma se entro in impostazioni-account utente-sblocca sul lucchetto che mi dovrebbe chiedere la password per sbloccare invece nulla, qualcuno mi sa dire perchè?
<pino> sono alla mia primissima installazione di ubuntu, edizione server ed ho incontrato un problema insormontabile: ho una scheda madre con chipset Intel che il southbridge ICH5R che integra il controller SATA, nell'installazione al momento di partizionare nessuno dei 2 HD presenti viene visto. Immagino sia un problema di driver, sul sito Intel ho trova
<pino> to solo un driver per Suse 9.1 ma temo sia un driver di tipo fakeraid, qst è qll che ho capito leggendo un po' in rete, ma sono fermo. Chi mi può aiutare dandomi qualche dritta?
<pino> i 2 HD sono degli SSD SATA
<pino3456> Salve, sono alla mia primissima esperienza con Ubuntu, ed ho un problema con i driver SATA. Posso avere aiuto p.f.?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-24
<loonex> salve, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Jumpyyy> Ciao Ragazzi
<Jumpyyy> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jumpyyy> Dopo un paio di anni di situazione "precaria", ieri ho finalmente fatto ordine nei pc e finalmente posso fare quello che volevo fare: 2 pc con stesso schermo tastiera e mouse. Uno Win e uno Ubuntu.
<Jumpyyy> Sul pc che dovrà ospitare ubuntu attualmente c'è xp
<Jumpyyy> ho alcune domande
<glpiana> falle :)
<Jumpyyy> 1-  il pc è un 32bit, ieri sera ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu a 64bit, è una porcata pazzesca?
<glpiana> beh, semplicemente non potrai installarlo. ti darà un errore in avvio relativo all'architettura del processore
<Jumpyyy> 2. l'ho fatto perchè attualmente nel pc ci sono 4 banchi di memoria, 2 da 2gb e 2 da 1gb.....a parte che non so nemmeno se possono andare tutti e 4 contemporaneamente....ma almeno 2 assieme sono certo di si......mi aspettavo quantomeno 4 gb di ram.....ho letto che il so a 32 bit non può supportare 4 gb....quindi ho scaricato la 64 bit
<Jumpyyy> ah ecco... è stata una porcata pazzesca..... spe che metto a scaricare la 32 bit...
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, in fase di installazione della 32bit il sistema dovrebbe vedere i 4 giga e installarti il kernel PAE per poterli sfruttare
<Jumpyyy> quindi massimo 4, vero? non i 6 effettivamente installati?
<glpiana> scusa, eran 6. col PAE dovrebbe poterne vedere fino a 64
<Jumpyyy> ah ok...proviamo....
<Jumpyyy> questo forse esclude un'altra domanda...
<Jumpyyy> sto scaricando  ubuntu 16.10.....ma va a finire su un core 2 duo....con 4 (forse 6 gb di ram).....sono sufficienti o mi ritrovo con un lumacone?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, e quanta ram mai dovrà usare un sistema operativo?
<Jumpyyy> prima avevo ubuntu 12.qualcosa su un pentium 4 3gz 2gb di ram....ma il pc era abbastanza piantato
<Jumpyyy> so che esistono varie versioni di "ubuntu", almeno una per pc scassoni....la 16 che sto scaricando dovrebbe filare bene sul mio pc o è meglio se parto direttamente con quella "alleggerita" per pc datati?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, il sistema può essere piantato perchè l'interfaccia grafica che scegli richiede elevate risorse, sopratutto grafiche. se vuoi un sistema snella, punta su xubuntu o lubuntu che hanno interfacce decisamente più leggere di unity (qualla di ubuntu)
<Jumpyyy> un core2 duo 2ghz  4 gb di ram (non so la scheda video, ma è quella integrata della scheda madre...è un pc da ufficio) è sufficiente per ubuntu?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, l'unico modo per saperlo è provare. lo vedi già dalla live se può girare bene o meno
<Jumpyyy> ok provo...
<Jumpyyy> ultima domanda....
<Jumpyyy> ora scarico la iso......che dovrebbe andare su un cd....che non posso fare.  l'altra volta non mi ricordo come avevo fatto, mi pare che avevo fatto la live sulla chiavetta USB e poi dalla live l'installazione. L'altra volta era una dual boot, stavolta devo solo farci andare ubuntu e basta.
<Jumpyyy> esiste una procedura per iniziare l'installazione direttamente qui, da win xp?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, la devi preparare da windows o da linux?
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> !usbwin | Jumpyyy
<glpiana> -.-
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> puoi fare la penna da windows, ma non puoi installare da windows, non trattandosi di un programma per windows ma di un sistema oeprativo
<Jumpyyy> immaginavo.......questo mi fa andare la usb come un cd, sicchè quando riaccendo il pc, in automatico parte l'installazione, giusto?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, se il bios è impostato in modo tale da avviare per prima la periferica usb
<Jumpyyy> appunto...
<Jumpyyy> era il passaggio che volevo evitare :D
<glpiana> non è evitabile, a meno che già sia impostato per farlo
<Jumpyyy> so che l'altra volta ero diventato matto a dare priorità alla usb
<glpiana> se ce l'hai fatta una volta non vedo perchè tu non ci debba riuscire di nuovo
<Jumpyyy> ma se non ci sono alternative.....mi armerò di santa pazienza
<Jumpyyy> non ho dubbi sul fatto di riuscirci, ma l'altra volta ci ho messo davvero un intero pomeriggio a farlo andare....stavolta, non dovendo fare partizioni nè dual boot, magari diventava più "automatica" la faccenda :D
<Jumpyyy> cmq, gentilissimo/a! grazie per l'assistenza
<Jumpyyy> Ah si!! ultima domanda
<Jumpyyy> una delle stampanti è un po' datata.....win 8/10 fa fatica a farla andare, nel senso che ha installato dei driver base (credo) e la fa andare in qualche modo (ad esempio se devo stampare più copie delle stesse pagine, stampa solo la prima pagina del fascicolo e poi va in errore)  Con Ubuntu, come siamo messi a driver di device datati?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, marca e modello
<Jumpyyy> Hp Laserjet Color 4550 N
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, dice che funziona perfettamente http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-Color_LaserJet_4550
<Jumpyyy> ottimo! è un po' di anni che sono fuori dal mondo linux, a quel tempo il problema era un po' l'inverso, cioè che proprio non ci fossero i driver. in ubuntu 12 già c'erano e funzionava alla grande.....in genere ubuntu, i driver vecchi li mantiene o li fa morire, un po' come win?
<Jumpyyy> (ho altri aggeggi impolverati negli armadi, di cui 2 mi interesserebbe ripristinarli (una stampante per etichette ed una penna laser per codici a barre)
<Jumpyyy> se mai sono esistiti i driver linux, potrei avere ancora la speranza di farli andare?
<Jumpyyy> Eccomi qui di nuovo
<Jumpyyy> Errore + altra domanda
<Jumpyyy> Nel momento dell'installazione mi verrà chiesto di formattare il disco? se sì, mi verrà chiesto se FAT32 o NTFS? se sì, quale delle due? (una delle due mi sembra che non supporta file + grandi di 2gb....)
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, la formattazione del disco (in ext4) è la selezione automatica per ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> quella di prima era la domanda, questo è un errore mentre viene fatta la chiavetta e dice "Error... Your USB won't be bootable.   FAT32 system detected. Your drive must be formatted as Fat32 or NTFS"
<Jumpyyy> il programmino di permette di fare anche la formattazione della usb, ho provato a fargli formattare la chiavetta sia in fat32 che in ntfs, ma in entrambi i casi dà quell'errore
<salvamea81> salve
<salvamea81> scusatemi volevo porvi una domanda riguardo a kubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<salvamea81> ok
<salvamea81> ieri sera ho installato Kubuntu 16.04 lts, quando sono entrato nel gestore nel gestore dei pacchetti muon(spero si chiami ancora cosi) ho provato a cercare gimp,kget ma non mi dava nulla.
<cristian_c> gimp.kget?
<salvamea81> no gimp e kget
<cristian_c> salvamea81: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<salvamea81> ma lo devo aprire adesso?
<cristian_c> salvamea81: c'è una ragione particolare per non farlo?
<salvamea81> fatto
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, non avevo capito parlassi della usb. la chiavetta deve essere formattata in fat32 a quanto sembra
<cristian_c> salvamea81: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<salvamea81> mi da un messaggio di errore mi dice impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing"
<whiteflag> ciao , ho ubuntu 16.04 LTS e dei problemi con KDE
<cristian_c> salvamea81: non restituisce un link?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: che tipo di problemi?
<salvamea81> no ma questo messaggio mi è uscito quando ho inserito il primo comando che mi hai dato..
<cristian_c> !paste
<salvamea81> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get update
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<whiteflag> installato Amarok, cartelle nuove nella mia home, browser che riparte da nuova sessione.....senza i miei preferiti
<cristian_c> O.o
<ExPBoy> whiteflag, a capire cosa hai combinato...
<cristian_c> whiteflag: tutto dopo aver installato amarok?
<salvamea81> aspetta ora mi collego dal pc che ha kubuntu
<Jumpyyy> Chiavetta appena formattata in FAT32. Avvio il programmino per creare la chiavetta bootable. dà quell'errore, sia se gli dico di non formattare la chiavetta che di formattarla. Nel log del programma segnala come errore che l'unità non è nè sbloccata nè smontata. Sbloccarla se la sblocca da sola...ma smontarla no.   Se la smonto io, al momento di se
<Jumpyyy> lezionare l'unità su cui fare l'installazione (la chiavetta), ovviamente non me la trova, essendo smontata
<whiteflag> .cache  .compiz.  ..config  .gconf  .gnome2  .kde  .local  .mozilla nella mia cartella home!
<cristian_c> whiteflag: sono le cartelle nascoste...
<salvamea81> ok ora ci sono, come faccio a fare uno screeshot per inviartelo?
<salvamea81> mi da un sacco di messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> salvamea81: screenahot di cosa?
<cristian_c> *screenshot
<salvamea81> di quello che mi è uscito dal terminale
<salvamea81> quando ho dato il comando update
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: e come la smonti?
<whiteflag> non ora!! dopo l'istallazione di Amarok ho fatto un aggiornamento software con riavvio e dopo....sto casino
<ExPBoy> whiteflag, quanti ppa hai?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: puoi farmi un riepilogo di sistema installato e programma utilizzato?
<cristian_c> !paste | salvamea81
<ubot-it> salvamea81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, una cosa è smontarla, altra cosa è espellerla
<salvamea81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239877/
<salvamea81> spero di aver eseguito bene i passaggi
<Jumpyyy> win xp  pro. clicco sull'iconcina in basso a destra (quella rimozione sicura delle usb) si apre la finestrella con tutti i dispositivi usb attaccati, seleziono la chiavetta e faccio disattiva
<ExPBoy> win xp?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, dimentico che lo stai facendo da windows. non ho mai usato quel programma per cui non so aiutarti
<glpiana> ExPBoy, sta facendo la chiavetta
<ExPBoy> !usnwin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usnwin'
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<whiteflag> https://ppa.launchpad.net/fossfreedom/rhythmbox-plugins/ubuntu xenial main
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Jumpyyy> la formattazione di win mi fa formattare la chiavetta solo in fat32 o exfat (non ntfs) allora ho provato a fare la formattazione dal promt dei comandi e lì mi dice che l'unità è utilizzata da un processo e chiede se si vuole forzare lo smontaggio. se dico di si, mi risponde che è comunque impossibile ottenere l'utilizzo esclusivo.
<cristian_c> whiteflag: che poi non è neanche amarok
<ExPBoy> Jumpyyy, e perchè vuoi formattarla in ntfs?
<cristian_c> salvamea81: non è molto leggibile, come l'hai messo
<cristian_c> salvamea81: comunque, sicuro che funzioni la connessione?
<whiteflag> ora Amarok l'ho già disinstallato con synaptic
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: stai utilizzando rufus?
<salvamea81> credo di si perché altrimenti non potrei parlare con te, ora riprovo
<cristian_c> whiteflag: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get update
<whiteflag> fatto, non noto messaggi al terminale ne cambiamenti
<cristian_c> whiteflag: hai installato pastebinit?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ora, digita: (ls /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<whiteflag> è possibile postare qui il risultato del terminale?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> whiteflag: no
<Jumpyyy> ExPBoy:  perchè il win che sto utilizzando non me la fa fare in ntfs, solo fat32 e exfat...ora sto provando a spostarmi sul pc che rimarrà con win per fare la pennetta
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ma puoi utilizzare il comando appena dato
<Jumpyyy> cristian_c:  rufus? che è?
<ExPBoy> Jumpyyy, ma la mia domanda è perchè la vuoi i9n ntfs?
<whiteflag> ecco appunto, comunque nada cambiamenti visibili
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: il programma consigliato per trasferire il file .iso di ubuntu su usb
<cristian_c> whiteflag: non reatituisce un link?vol. 2
<salvamea81> avevi ragione, non ero connesso alla rete, scusami adesso ha installato i pacchetti, che comando dovevo dare dare con pastebin?
<cristian_c> salvamea81: che pacchetti?
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> questo?
<whiteflag> direi di no
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ls /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> whiteflag: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | whiteflag
<ubot-it> whiteflag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jumpyyy> ExPBoy:  io non è che non la voglio...semplicemente non me la fa fare....ora sto formattando la chiavetta in ntfs dall'altro pc con win 10, vediamo che succede
<Jumpyyy> cristian_c:  no, mi è stato segnalato qui di utilizzare uui, universal usb installer
<salvamea81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239915/  Questo mi è uscito con il comando update
<ExPBoy> Jumpyyy, ok tempo perso
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: puoi farmi il riepilogo di ciò che devi fare?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: comunque, ti consiglio rufus
<cristian_c> salvamea81: hai riprovato con muon?
<salvamea81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239928/ questo con il secondo
<salvamea81> no, adesso riprovo
<whiteflag> ok fatto ma funziona?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: dov'è il link al paste?
<Jumpyyy> devo installare ubuntu partendo da win xp.  ho scaricato l'immagine, ora devo metterla sulla chiavetta, quindi ho installato uui, ma segnala un errore: " Error, your usb won't be bootable. FAT32 system detected, your drive must be formatted as fat32 or ntfs".  e segnala lo stesso errore sia avendo pre-formattato la chiavetta (fat32) sia dicendo al
<Jumpyyy> programmino di formattare la chiavetta. sia fat32 che ntfs.
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ExPBoy> hihihi
<whiteflag> se è giusto.....
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: su quale pc dovrà essere installato ubuntu?
<salvamea81> Sono andato sul software center ma continua a non darmi applicazioni..
<cristian_c> whiteflag: bene, incolla lì il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get install -y gimp | pastebinit
<whiteflag> ho già inserito su paste il risultato del terminale, poi?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: premi paste
<salvamea81> ma questo è il comando per installare gimp?
<cristian_c> incolla qui l'url della pagina risultsnte
<cristian_c> *risultante
<whiteflag> fatto
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sì
<cristian_c> salvamea81: incolla qui il link risultante
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<salvamea81> ok
<cristian_c> whiteflag: eh, ci fai vedere anche l'url?
<Jumpyyy> su quello con xp
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239945/
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: è un pc vecchio, suppongo
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: in tal caso. scarica lubuntu, invece di ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> core2 duo 2ghz  4(forse 6) gb di ram
<salvamea81> ho copiato e incollato il comando che mi hai dato, ma non succede nulla, come se si fosse bloccato
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: uhm, forse un po' di èiù, potresti ambire a xubuntu o ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: comunque sia, prova con rufus
<cristian_c> salvamea81: aspetta un po'
<salvamea81> ok
<cristian_c> whiteflag: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Jumpyyy> avevo chiesto prima se andava bene ubuntu o se si sarebbe piantato, perchè 2 anni fa avevo ubuntu 12 su un pentium 4 2gb di ram ed era piantato tanto da non volerlo più usare.....ora con un core2 duo e 4gb  forse andava....mi è stato detto di provare :)
<Jumpyyy> quindi....rufus sarebbe l'equivalente di uui?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sul pentium 4 lubuntu senza neanche pensarci
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: rufus ha il pregio di funzionare nella maggior parte dei pc, a differenza di universal usb installer
<Jumpyyy> si....fa la stessa funzione comunque: creare una chiavetta bootable per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sì, te l'ho detto all'inizio
<Jumpyyy> perfetto, provo con quello
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: ti consiglio di provare ubuntu in live sul core3duo, non installarlo subito
<Jumpyyy> invece...ubuntu potrebbe andare o meglio non perdere tempo ed andare direttamente su altre versioni?
<salvamea81> è uscito solo questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239949/
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239967/
<cristian_c> vedi come va in live, se non lo regge, passa a una derivata ufficiale più leggera, ad esempio xubuntu o ubuntu mate
<Jumpyyy> la live va direttamente da chiavetta, giusto?
<cristian_c> salvamea81: quindi da terminale riesce
<cristian_c> salvamea81: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sì
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: intanto usa rufus
<salvamea81> infatti, sono andato nel menu e ho trovato gimp :)
<Jumpyyy> come si fa a fare a live?
<Jumpyyy> *la live
<cristian_c> whiteflag: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<salvamea81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239982/
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: una volta creata la usb avviabile, basta che la mandi in boot da usb (impostando la usb nel bios) e scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo' sal menù di avvio
<Jumpyyy> ah ok!!
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239983/          non vedo miglioramenti
<cristian_c> salvamea81: riscontri ancora problemi con muon?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: il comando non serve a quello che pensi
<salvamea81> si sempre nulla
<salvamea81> provo a riavviare il pc?
<whiteflag> scusa, ma non sò cosa pensare....
<cristian_c> whiteflag: l'unica cosa che potrebbe dar fastidio è il ppa di rhythmbox
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | whiteflag
<ubot-it> whiteflag: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> salvamea81: sì, prova un riavvio
<Jumpyyy> nel frattempo, sul pc con win 10 uui fuziona avendo formattato la usb in ntfs e sta creando la chiavetta...funzionerà anche sul pc dove ho win xp (sistema fat32) o visto che la chiavetta è stata fatta da un pc dove c'è win 10 (e formattata in ftns), la chiavetta non funzionerà?
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, non dovrebbe fare differenza
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24239993/    sbaglio qualche cosa?
<glpiana> whiteflag, sì, devi inserire il nome del repository da eliminare al posto di  <repository-name> / <subdirectory>
<Jumpyyy> fra un po' provo.....non dovessi essere soddisfatto da ubuntu e volessi fare una prova con una versione più leggera.....che differenze sostanziali ci sono tra xubuntu e ubuntu mate?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: sudo apt-get install -y ppa-purge | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: il desktop
<cristian_c> non inteso come sfondo della scrivania
<cristian_c> salvamea81: ma non c'è plasma discovery nella 16.04?
<cristian_c> *plasma discover
<cristian_c> come software center
<salvamea81> eccomi, ho riavviato il pc ma muon non mi da nulla, ho notato anche una cosa, non mi da neanche la lista dei pacchetti installati
<Jumpyyy> funzionano comunque entrambi con una veste grafica? non si torna indietro a una situazione con comandi principalmente da tastiera?
<cristian_c> O.o
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, tutta grafica
<Jumpyyy> per intenderci rimangono "tipo windows" non "tipo dos"
<salvamea81> questo non lo so, io credevo fosse plasma 5
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240013/
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Jumpyyy> oook....dai intato provo con ubuntu, chiavetta pronta.....poi semmai provo con la live di uno dei due tra xubuntu e mate....per vedere se ci sono grandi differenze
<cristian_c> salvamea81: intendo il software center, tu parli di muon
<Jumpyyy> per il momento GRAZIE di tutto, gentilissimi!
<cristian_c> whiteflag: se poi incolli direttamente il link restituito, è anche meglio
<cristian_c> whiteflag: quindi avevi già installato ppa-purge
<whiteflag> si
<salvamea81> scusami allora sono stato io a esprimermi male anche perché se non ricordavo male il parco applicazioni nella versione 14.04 si chiamava muon, comunque mi riferisco al software center
<salvamea81> è il software center a non darmi applicazioni, neanche quelle installate
<cristian_c> salvamea81: prova a lanciare il software center da terminale
<salvamea81> come lo lancio?
<whiteflag> ho tolto il ppa dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> salvamea81: spetta, hai provato a guardare nelle impostazioni ddl software centet?
<cristian_c> *del
<cristian_c> whiteflag: non l'hai 'tolto'
<cristian_c> whiteflag: nel senso, non hai ripristinato la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ti conviene reinstallarlo e purgarlo sul serio
<whiteflag> non compare più in elenco, ma effettivamente non ho ripristinato la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ti conviene reinstallarlo e purgarlo sul serio
<cristian_c> con ppa-purge
<whiteflag> quindi?
<cristian_c> ^
<salvamea81> no
<cristian_c> salvamea81: allora fallo
<salvamea81> dove devo andare?
<salvamea81> configure sources, avanzate o configura le scorciatoie?
<cristian_c> la prima che hai detto
<salvamea81> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bDO3cOBYQmKbfEPwUXS5?signature=3b303fb1935168536470898ca2828fc0e4da1326d2a6579ddc80040fb827eddc&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTAzNTI4NDZ9
<salvamea81> esce questo
<cristian_c> salvamea81: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1577918
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1577918 in plasma-discover "Kubuntu Discover search returns no results" [High,Confirmed]
<salvamea81> cosa devo fare con il link che mi hai inviato?
<cristian_c> aprirlo
<cristian_c> prima di tutto
<salvamea81> aperto
<cristian_c> salvamea81: consigliano di dare: sudo apt-get install muon
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240081/   se qualcuno ci capisce....
<glpiana> whiteflag, non è che devi inventare i nomi dei PPA. devi inserire i nomi corretti. ora se no riesci a trovarli, ti si da una mano
<cristian_c> whiteflag: history | grep add-apt-repository | pastebinit
<salvamea81> ho dato il comando, ora sta installando muon
<salvamea81> speriamo si risolva
<cristian_c> salvamea81: se leggi al link indicato ti si apre un mondo
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240089/       com'è buono lei!
<cristian_c> whiteflag: che problemi hai nel non mandare il link restituito dal comando?
<cristian_c> è la sesta-settima volta
<whiteflag> come faccio?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ma hai reinstallato ubuntu da poco?
<glpiana> whiteflag, scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:fossfreedom/rhythmbox-plugins
<cristian_c> whiteflag: i comandi, se usati con pastebinit restituiscono un link
<salvamea81> perfetto ora riesco a vedere tutto, ma con discover cosa faccio adesso?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ti basta incollare in canale il link restituito dal comando
<whiteflag> uso ubuntu da anni ma solo ultimamente ci stò lavorando sù, dopo aver eliminato windows
<cristian_c> whiteflag: non era meglio un dual boot?
<Jumpyyy> Rieccomi qui  a scassare >D
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, c'e' gente che scassa + di  te
<gigirock> !domanda | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jumpyyy> ora come ora sono nella live di ubuntu.....e mi sembra girare egregiamente
<gigirock> ok
<whiteflag> non vado d'accordo con windows, e comunque qualche problemino il dual boot me l'ha dato
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, bene. procedi con l'installazione
<Jumpyyy> ovviamente dovr; smanettare un po- per accorgermi se il pc va oppure no
<glpiana> whiteflag, hai dato il comando che ti ho suggerito?
<Jumpyyy> quindi la domanda e questa
<whiteflag> scusa ma dove incollo l'url di paste?
<gigirock> whiteflag, qui sulla riga .... cosi' noi possiamo usare quel linl
<gigirock> whiteflag, qui sulla riga .... cosi' noi possiamo usare quel link*
<Jumpyyy> se ora installo ubuntu e fra un po volessi fare un test con xubuntu.....posso fare lo stesso procedimento?
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240108/  io riesco a fare questo, sorry.
<Jumpyyy> ovvero posso fare andare la live di xubuntu su un pc che monta gia- ubuntu?
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, si la risposta e' si
<glpiana> whiteflag, non hai installato nulla da quel repository
<whiteflag> idee per continuare?
<Monica_Timoria> Come posso installare ubuntu su smartphone?
<glpiana> whiteflag, non so qual è il tuo problema
<gigirock> Monica_Timoria, ubuntu su phone , funziona solo su alcuni phone ( 2 o 3 )
<Monica_Timoria> ho un LG G3
<whiteflag> gipiana non puoi leggere sopra?
<cristian_c> PPA to be removed: fossfreedom rhythmbox-plugins Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: fossfreedom rhythmbox-plugins
<Carlin0> Monica_Timoria, ubuntu è un OS per pc
<Jumpyyy> ultima domanda.....ho montati 2 banchi da 2 giga ed altri 2 da 1 giga... come ho detto prima, non so se i 4 banchi possono funzionare contemporaneamente...e quindi non so se posso sfruttare i 6 giga. pero 4giga sicuramente si... ma in win ne vedevo solo 3.......prima mi e- stato detto che ubuntu ne vedra- sicuramente 4 se non addirittura tutti e 6
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ma l'hai riaggunto, come suggerito prima?
<glpiana> [10:02:12] <whiteflag> installato Amarok, cartelle nuove nella mia home, browser che riparte da nuova sessione.....senza i miei preferiti <--- questo?
<Monica_Timoria> Grazie
<Jumpyyy> ora sono in ubuntu live e ne riscontra 3..... i 4 o addirittura i 6 li dovrei gia vedere ora o e- un qualcosa che si vede solo ad installazione fatta?
<Monica_Timoria> Pensavo ci fosse anche per cellulare
<whiteflag> esatto gipiana
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, se dopo installazione ne vedi 3, vuol dire che non ha messo in automatico il kernal PAE. lo installi dopo tu
<whiteflag> scusa cristian_c ma fatico a seguirti.
<glpiana> whiteflag, ok, e che cosa vuol dire?
<Jumpyyy> ok....procedo con l installazione....poi semmai torno a rompere
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, se vedi solo 3 gb vuol dire che l'OS è a  32 bit
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: hai ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<glpiana> Carlin0, cristian_c, ha 32 bit. col PAE li vede tutti i suoi giga di ram
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ti era stato suggerito di riaggihngere il ppa e poi purgarlo
<cristian_c> glpiana: capito
<whiteflag> che il browser ha iniziato una nuova sessione senza preferiti
<Jumpyyy> ho scaricato quello a 32 bit perche- mi e- stato detto che quello a 64 non sarebbe andato....il processore e- a 32 bit
<Carlin0> glpiana, ma lui parlava di win
<whiteflag> inoltre ho fatto un aggiornamento con riavvio.
<glpiana> whiteflag, che browser? firefox? chrome? chromium? opera? konqueror? webkit? altro?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: questo per ripristinare i pacchetti alla situazione pre-ppa
<whiteflag> firefox, scusa.
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: beh, in live non hai da preoccuparti del kernel pae
<cristian_c> la live quantoneno ti serve a testare l'os e l'hardware su ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> la via migliore e quindi quella di procedere con l installazione di ubuntu a 32 bit?
<whiteflag> credo che centri qualche cosa arrivata non so come da KDE ragazzi!
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, se hai un processore 32bit non hai alternative, come mi pare di averti già spiegato chiaramente in precedenza
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: non puoi fare altrimenti, con un processore a 32 bit
<cristian_c> whiteflag: hai installato roba kde?
<cristian_c> whiteflag: ma non sei su kubuntu?
<glpiana> whiteflag, scrivi nel terminale: ls .mozilla/firefox/
<Jumpyyy> glpiana: si, chiarissimo. infatti sono andato avanti come avevi detto....solo che nella live vedo ancora solo i 3 gb....volevo sapere se era normale e se si sarebbe sistemato con l istallazione
<loonex> giorno, appena mi connetto con il wifi si blocca il pc. ho provato in wifi con ubuntu live e funziona correttamente
<glpiana> Jumpyyy, normale, la live non ha kernel PAE
<Jumpyyy> bon bon
<Jumpyyy> procedo
<whiteflag> solo Amarok, che ora ho tolto con synaptic. Lavoro con ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<gigirock> loonex, e cosa succede lampeggiano i led della tastiera ?
<loonex> ehm in che senso
<whiteflag> bwfeobo9.default  Crash Reports  profiles.ini
<whiteflag> bwfeobo9.default  Crash Reports  profiles.ini
<whiteflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240143/ ecco il risultato.
<gigirock> loonex, quando tutto e' bloccato come dici tu ... non funziona il mouse e la tastiera ?
<cristian_c> loonex:
<loonex> non funziona niente
<gigirock> loonex, si vede il video ?
<loonex> si bloccato
<cristian_c> loonex: non hai mica risposto ieri alle domande
<loonex> eh si.. stavo parlando con un altro che oggi non c'è
<loonex> che mi ha detto di provare ubuntu live
<loonex> e su ubuntu live il wifi funziona
<glpiana> whiteflag, non hai altre utenze in firefox. non ho idea di dove siano spariti i tuoi preferiti
<cristian_c> loonex: e di quale wifi parliamo?
<cristian_c> (era la seconda domanda)
<loonex> una chiavetta wifi della tplink
<cristian_c> uhm, allora la domanda era un'altra
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> loonex: apri un terminale
<loonex> ok ci sono
<whiteflag> ok ragazzi, diciamo che non ho risolto ma ho imparato molto. Grazie a tutti ora vi lascio, semmai ci si ritrova.
<cristian_c> loonex: sei collegato tramite cavo?
<loonex> si cristian
<cristian_c> loonex: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<loonex> rieccomi era morto internet
<cristian_c> loonex: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<loonex> fatto
<cristian_c> loonex: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<loonex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240196/
<cristian_c> complimenti per la razer chroma :D
<cristian_c>  19.407083] razerkraken: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel. [ 19.407104] razerkraken: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<cristian_c> [ 19.724265] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<bobbalob> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<bobbalob> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c>  21.404948] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x11 [ 21.434060] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0 [ 21.434138] rtl_usb: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1 [ 21.434158] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin
<bobbalob> ciao ragazzi ma dopo il ripristino comè che la mia scheda non si chiama più wlan0
<bobbalob> ma wlp2s0
<loonex> non sto capendo
<cristian_c> [ 40.280868] bbswitch: Found integrated VGA device 0000:00:02.0: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0 [ 40.280873] bbswitch: Found discrete VGA device 0000:01:00.0: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP [ 40.280881] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20160422/nsarguments-95) [ 40.280960] bbswitch: detected an Optimus _DSM function [ 40.280966] bbswitch: Succesfully loaded. Discrete card 0000:01:00
<bobbalob> ho ripristinato ubuntu
<cristian_c> comunque, bumblebee non dovrebbe dare problemi
<gigirock> bobbalob, le macchine prendono il sopravvento
<bobbalob> perchè avevo fatto un macello
<bobbalob> ahahah
<cristian_c> bobbalob: sugli ultimi ubuntu è normale
<bobbalob> ah ok ok
<bobbalob> non mi fa cambiare neanche il MAC
<bobbalob> address
<gigirock> bobbalob, importante e' che la configurazione del network manager sia ok
<cristian_c> bobbalob: e che lo cambi a fare il mac address?
<bobbalob> sisi quella si
<gigirock> bobbalob, cambiare mac e' anche un dubbia pratica
<bobbalob> cmq ho sempre fatto ifconfig wlan0 down
<cristian_c> loonex: l'ultimo freeze del sistema quando è avvenuto?
<cristian_c> loonex: beh, ora usi syatemctl
<bobbalob> ifconfig wlan0 hw ether xxxx
<bobbalob> if config wlan up
<bobbalob> non funziona più??
<loonex> quando mi connetto al wifi
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ^
<cristian_c> loonex: l'ultimo freeze del sistema quando è avvenuto?
<bobbalob> cambio mac per l'ufficio
<gigirock> bobbalob, ??
<cristian_c> ?
<bobbalob> l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> !supercazzola
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'supercazzola'
<cristian_c> !veggenti | bobbalob
<ubot-it> bobbalob: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<loonex> ehm in che senso
<loonex> non sto capendo
<cristian_c> loonex: giorno e possibilmente ora dell'ultimo freeze
<cristian_c> del sistema
<loonex> ma se si blocca quando mi connetto a una rete wifi poi mi tocca spegnerlo dal tasto d'accensione
<loonex> se non mi connetto a una rete wifi non fa nessun freeze
<cristian_c> loonex: ma ancora non hai risposto alla domanda
<loonex> ehm 1 ore fa?
<loonex> c'è ho provato prima
<loonex> e da 3 giorni che lo fa
<loonex> da quando ho installato ubuntu
<bobbalob> ahahah cristian no , lo cambio spesso il mac
<cristian_c> loonex: pupi postare il contenuto del syslog su pastebin?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: pratica di dubbia legalità
<cristian_c> e comunque
<cristian_c> !chat | bobbalob
<ubot-it> bobbalob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<loonex> devo trovo sto syslog?
<cristian_c> loonex: in /var/log
<Jumpyy> rieccomi :D
<Jumpyy> installazione fatta, tutto sembra andare bene....un po' macchinoso, ma forse sono i primi lanci, poi una volta aperto tutto fila...
<Jumpyy> mi è rimasto il discorso della memoria
<Jumpyy> continua a vedere solo  3 gb
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> e poi: free -m
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jumpyy> uname - a mi apre "client di connessione a desktop remoto"
<Jumpyy> era quello che volevi?
<bobbalob> chiedevo un consiglio perchè il mio metodo non funziona più
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: ma che sistema operativo stai utilizzando?
<Jumpyy> ubuntu :D
<cristian_c> Jumpyy uname -a
<cristian_c> attento agli spazi
<cristian_c> bobbalob: leggi sopea
<cristian_c> sopra
<Jumpyy> clicco sul simbolino in alto a sinistra di ubuntu ( cerchio con i 3 punti esterni) e metto il comando nella riga?
<Jumpyy> sono imbecille, scusami
<Jumpyy> aperto terminale :D
<Jumpyy> scritto uname -a
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: sei sicuro di aver aperto un terminale?
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: digitalo
<Jumpyy> Linux Commerciale 4.8.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 8 09:14:42 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linuxli
<loonex> ehm cristian su pastebin non lo carica perchè pesa troppo
<Jumpyy> questo è quello che riporta con uname -a
<bobbalob> !supereroe @cristian_c
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jumpyy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr42NXRqAHv
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: non è pae
<cristian_c> loonex: incollane una parte, nell'intorno dell'orario del freeze
<Jumpyy> nel senso che è proprio il pc a non esserlo e non ci si può far nulla
<Jumpyy> o che ho sbagliato io a fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> loonex: su pastebin
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: non ricordo come si installa il kernel pae
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: hai mandato free -m?
<Jumpyy> si, quello incollato su pastebin è free -m
<cristian_c> non vedo link a pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<loonex> aspetta arrivo faccio bloccare il pc
<Jumpyy> questo https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr42NXRqAHv
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: che non è il sito indicato
<cristian_c> da ubot-it
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: 16.10?
<Jumpyy> ah, scusami. era quello che proponeva in automatico la chat
<Jumpyy> ora lo vedi?
<cristian_c> non hai mandato il link
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: 16.10?
<Jumpyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240419/
<glpiana> Jumpyy, scrivi uname -a
<Jumpyy> Linux Commerciale 4.8.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 8 09:14:42 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> ah no, l'hai già dato l'output
<glpiana> Jumpyy, metti su pastebin l'output di: lscpu
<Jumpyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240463/
<glpiana> Jumpyy, io ti mordo
<glpiana> Jumpyy, è 64bit
<glpiana> :D
<Jumpyy> uhm....può essere che 1 sia 32 e 1 a 64?
<Jumpyy> win mi segnalava 32 bit :)
<Jumpyy> quindi scarico e reinstallo ubuntu a 64?
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: avevi windows a 33 bit
<glpiana> secondo me ti conviene, visto che hai 6 giga di ram
<cristian_c> l'os può essere a 32 bit su un pc a 64 bit
<cristian_c> (non il viceversa)
<Jumpyy> si, quello lo sapevo
<Jumpyy> ma di solito ti segnala se il pc è a 32 o 64
<glpiana> Jumpyy, windows ti segnalerà al massimo se il sistema è 32 o 64  bit
<Jumpyy> boh....mi sembra che ti segnali architettura del pc e del so separati
<Jumpyy> dai....reinstallo quella a 64 :D
<Jumpyy> poi la ram me la vede in automatico o devo fare qualcosa col kernel?
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: no, 64 bit vede tutta la ram
<cristian_c> l'os a 64 bit, intendo
<cristian_c> questo su qualunque os, linux, win, eccc...
<Jumpyy> oookk....poi faccio e vedo
<Jumpyy> intanto grazie!
<Jumpyy> anzi
<Jumpyy> anzi no :D
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: in bocca al lupo
<Jumpyy> anzi si..... una volta so di aver usato un comando particolare nel terminale che mi ha fatto scaricare a 900k anzichè i 4-500 che scarico abitualmente da browser
<Jumpyy> c'è lo stesso comando per scaricare ubuntu con lo stesso "sistema"?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: io credo tu sia limitato dalla tua connessione
<Jumpyy> almeno che questa non sia strozzata dal browser :D
<cristian_c> ?
<Jumpyy> lo ricordo perchè c'ero rimasto davvero male
<cristian_c> ma scaricare in che senso?
<Jumpyy> mi sembra che fosse un film
<Jumpyy> con torrent arrivo al massimo a 5-600k
<cristian_c> !chat | Jumpyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jumpyy> si...in questo caso era per scaricare ubuntu :)
<Jumpyy> boh dai...tanto ora vado a mangiare ed il dl sarà finito al mio ritorno
<Jumpyy> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Jumpyy: beh, usi i torrent e dovrebbe velocizzare, rispetto al download ttamite browser del file .iso
<Jumpyy> buon appetito per chi deve ancora mangiare
<Jumpyy> era lo scarico di un film, con torrent 5-600 k massimo, scarico diretto tramite comando da terminale...almeno 900k
<Jumpyy> cmq non importa
<Jumpyy> grazie ancora
<Jumpyy> a più tardi se avrò problemi :D
<cristian_c> per quanto ne so, il metodo è riferito ai torrent (che scaricano contemporaneamente da più fonti, invece che una sola)
<whiteflag> buongiorno, problemi su ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<whiteflag> installato Amarok
<whiteflag> richiesto aggiornamento co riavvio
<whiteflag> successivamente trovo molte cartelle nella mia cartella home
<glpiana> whiteflag, che cartelle?
<whiteflag> tra cui una .kde
<whiteflag> il brouser Firefox riparte da zero e non sono più presenti i preferiti
<glpiana> whiteflag, apri il filemanager e premi ctrl+h
<whiteflag> scusa ma sono principiante. dove?
<glpiana> whiteflag, il gestore dei file, quello con cui dici di vedere tante cartelle nella home. aprilo e premi ctrl+h
<whiteflag> le cartelle ci sono. E' come se dopo il riavvio mi avesse scaricati pacchetti da KDE
<glpiana> premi ctrl+h
<whiteflag> ok fatto, ora?
<glpiana> whiteflag, ora dovresti vedere molte meno cartelle
<cristian_c> beh, amarok è kde friendly
<whiteflag> si in effetti sono sparite le ultime comparse
<whiteflag> queste non le ho create io però Audiobooks, Modelli, Podcast, Pubblici
<glpiana> esistono di default alcune, altre vengono create all'apertura dei programmi
<whiteflag> forse centrano con Amarok?
<glpiana> podcaste a udiobook molto probabilmente, modelli e pubblici no
<whiteflag> io Amarok l'ho rimosso da synaptic
<whiteflag> posso eliminarle?
<glpiana> eliminale
<whiteflag> fatto, e per il problema con Firefox?
<whiteflag> mi escono nei preferiti siti di Debian
<glpiana> whiteflag, non è legato ad amarok a mio parere. se avevi un account sincronizzato online puoi porvare a recuperare i preferiti
<whiteflag> i miei preferiti sono spariti
<gigirock> whiteflag, ma 6 andato a pranzo ?
<whiteflag> niente syncro, ho visto nelle sessioni del browser ma niente.
<whiteflag> yes!!
<whiteflag> ho anche provato ad avviare col kernel precedente dal grub, ma il risultato è lo stesso.
<gigirock> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<whiteflag> tutto è successo dopo il riavvio richiestomi, l'interfaccia grafica era lievemente diversa ma quella ho potuto sistemarla.
<whiteflag> E' possibile ripristinare una versione precedente del sistema (tipo ripristino configurazione di sistema in Windows?
<glpiana> no
<whiteflag> evviva, quindi niente preferiti?
<whiteflag> Help, le cartelle nella mia home sono ricomparse tutte!
<whiteflag> col comando ctrl+h spariscono, poi appena chiudo poi riapro, zac! eccole lì!
<glpiana> whiteflag, avrai salvato come comportamento di default la visualizzazione dei file nascosti
<whiteflag> non io!
<glpiana> whiteflag, allora sono stato io, oppure cristian_c
<whiteflag> forse col terminale?
<glpiana> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<whiteflag> non volevo dire ciò, intendo non consapevolmente.
<gigirock> whiteflag, e' una delle rare occasioni in cui il computer ha ragione e tu torto
<whiteflag> da ignorante in materia, ragazzi, quello che capisco io è che si è messa in mezzo qualche cosa che centra con KDE
<cristian_c> whiteflag: se vuoi usare a arok, installa kubunu
<cristian_c> kubuntu
<whiteflag> cerco di ricordare, ma tutto è iniziato dopo l'installazzione di Amarok, cavolo, e se lui non c'entra.....chisaltro?
<cristian_c> si integra molto meglio
<whiteflag> questo l'avevo letto, ma niente faceva presagire una incompatibilità con ubuntu.
<gigirock> whiteflag, ma perche' vuoi installare e usare Amarok ?
<whiteflag> sto provando vari prog. per la musica per decidere quale usare
<gigirock> whiteflag, ma cosa vai cercando effetti speciali o audio di qualita' ?
<whiteflag> audio di qualità.
<gigirock> whiteflag, allora per primo prova gmusicbrowser....
<gigirock> !info gmusicbrowser
<gigirock> eh poi cerca di installare mpd / mpc che e' un demone per la musica mooooolto audiphile
<gigirock> eh poi cerca di installare mpd / mpc che e' un demone per la musica mooooolto audiophile
<whiteflag> ok, grazie. idee per risolvere il casino che ho creato?
<gigirock> whiteflag, amarok per funzionare ha bisogno di parti di kde....
<whiteflag> e secondo me se le è andato a pescare chiedendomi l'aggiornamento. Strano o impossibile?
<gigirock> penso che una volta che rimuovi amarok anche quelle librerie se ne andranno
<whiteflag> amarok già rimosso. posso provare con synaptic scegliendomi i pacchetti?
<gigirock> whiteflag, dai sudo apt autoremove
<whiteflag> fatto cosa dovrei ottenere?
<gigirock> whiteflag, non ti fa rimuovere niente ?
<whiteflag> sono rimaste le cartelle.local  .config le altre sembrerebbero eliminate.
<gigirock> whiteflag, con molta cura la .config di amarok la puoi anche eliminare
<whiteflag> se la metto nel cestino poi ricompare , uso il terminale?
<gigirock> whiteflag, cosa ?
<glpiana> whiteflag, ma stai davvero eliminando le directory di configurazione dei vari programmi e del sistema?
<whiteflag> sono nella mia cartella home
<whiteflag> e non dovrebbero essere li!
<glpiana> beh, non stupirti se poi non ci sono i preferiti e altre cose
<whiteflag> il fatto è che non c'erano prima che io mettessi mano, fin lì ci arrivo raga!
<glpiana> whiteflag, sono directory nascoste. prima non le vedevi perchè non visualizzavi le directory nascoste
<whiteflag> e secondo te com'è che ora le vedo? io non ho chiesto di visualizzarle.
<glpiana> avrai messo la spunta alla visualizzazione e avrai salvato le impostazioni
<whiteflag> dove, di grazia.....
<glpiana> whiteflag, nelle impostazioni del file manager
<whiteflag> quindi devo rivedere i permessi
<glpiana> che permessi?
<whiteflag> come entro nelle proprietà del file manager?
<gigirock> whiteflag, in alto nei menu ci sara' preferenze
<whiteflag> certo in effetti era selezionata la vista dei file nascosti
<whiteflag> e questo sembra risolto, grazie.
<whiteflag> però col browser che si fà?
<gigirock> quale e' il problema del browser ?
<whiteflag> niente più preferiti....
<gigirock> eh se cancelli a muzzo.... ma hai reinstallato da zero ?
<whiteflag> ma non credo dipenda da Firefox.
<whiteflag> ho solo effettuato un aggiornamento
<gigirock> da ...a  ?
<whiteflag> la cosa strana è che l'aggiornamento software me l'ha chiesto dopo aver installato Amarok.
<whiteflag> e nel fare l'aggiornamento, di fatto, il gestore non ha mostrato di scaricare fali, ha solo chiesto il riavvio.
<whiteflag> file, scusa
<whiteflag> Ok ragazzi, so di essere una battaglia persa, grazie a tutti.
<deborah2017> piacere salve a tutti
<deborah2017> ho dei problemi con un acer vorrei sapere se ce supporo
<deborah2017> supporto
<deborah2017> uso ubuntu 16.04.2
<Carlin0> deborah2017, ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<gigirock> deborah2017, piazza la tua domanda e vediamo se qualcuno sa rispondere
<deborah2017> che no legge ne wifi ne touchpad
<deborah2017> carlino
<deborah2017> grazie della risposta
<deborah2017> modello computer e
<deborah2017> un acer aspire ed 15
<deborah2017> acer aspire es 15
<deborah2017> codice es1 522 255q
<gigirock> deborah2017, ma adesso ci parli da quel pc ?
<deborah2017> da quel pc solo che sono da windows no da ubuntu ma se volete mi collego da ubuntu
<deborah2017> ci metto un secondo
<deborah2017> sto usando windows 10 che gira bene ma ubuntu pure gira solo che mancheranno dei driver forse
<gigirock> deborah2017, per il wifi dovremmo sapere che chip monta , per il pad non so ma ci sara' qualche rogna
<deborah2017> quindi che faccio mi collego da ubuntu e rientro
<deborah2017> sulla chat
<deborah2017> ditemi di si
<deborah2017> dai su
<bobbalob> si fai così e magari spiega meglio il problema
<deborah2017> carlino ora sono da ubuntu che devo fare
<deborah2017> sono sull acer che ti dicevo prima aspire es 15
<bobbalob> qual è il problema
<deborah2017> il wifi e il touchpad
<deborah2017> ho aperto il terminale ora che devo fare
<bobbalob> fai ifconfig
<bobbalob> sudo ifconfig
<deborah2017> ora che devo fare riporto quello che ce scritto
<deborah2017> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzOGz87xkcV
<deborah2017> ho sottolineato tutto ora che devo fare
<bobbalob> ma hai mai avuto il wifi?
<bobbalob> o non è mai andato su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> deborah2017, ma se non ti funziona il touchpad come le apri le applicazioni ?
<deborah2017> con il mouse esterno da usb
<Carlin0> ah ok
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo apt install pastebinit
<deborah2017> ora mi dite come installare i driver amd su questo computer
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> deborah2017, riporta il link generato dall'ultimo comando
<deborah2017> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgE4g5Lo8iv
<deborah2017> fatto almeno credo
<deborah2017> si fatto leggete bene cosa riporta il post e fatemi sapere
<Carlin0> leggi bene tu deborah2017
<Carlin0> 15:21:51<Carlin0> deborah2017, riporta il link generato dall'ultimo comando
<deborah2017> fatto
<deborah2017> no si legge bene
<deborah2017> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24241028/
<bobbalob> si vede che ce l'hai disabilitata
<bobbalob> fai sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 up
<deborah2017> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<deborah2017> dice cosi che significa
<deborah2017> che fare se no permette di installare i driver perche forse e nuovo il pc e del 2016 giugn
<deborah2017> giugno 2016
<David77> rfkill list dovrebbe dire se c'è un blocco software o hardware
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo rfkill list
<Carlin0> anzi
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<deborah2017> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJVZJ5DpxI5
<deborah2017> dice che e tutto bloccato ma no capisco il perche
<David77> Hard blocked: yes
<David77> non è che è disattivata dalla bios?
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo rfkill unblock all
<deborah2017> ma se su windows funziona tutto come mai
<Carlin0> e dopo di nuovo
<Carlin0> deborah2017, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<deborah2017> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24241084/
<Carlin0> deborah2017, è bloccato dall'hardware vedi se c'è un pulsantino nel pc
<deborah2017> dove dal bios
<Carlin0> no no proprio un tasto
<deborah2017> ho fatto fn wifi
<deborah2017> ma no fa niente
<Carlin0> sul pc che accende / spegne
<deborah2017> si ho fatto ma no fa niente che fare ora spegnere  e provare dal bios
<David77> ma se dici che su win funziona da bios dovrebbe essere attiva...
<deborah2017> david 77 e attivo tutto che fare se no parte mica e colpa mia sai
<deborah2017> secondo me ancora no ce supporto da parte di ubuntu per questo pc aspettare nuova versione di ubuntu
<bobbalob> prova iwconfig
<bobbalob> metti quello che ti esce, da ubuntu non da win
<gibo> ciao. ho un pc con pentium dual core cpu e5200 @ 2,500GHz su cui è installato windows xp. vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso scaricare. grazie
<gigirock> gibo, ti propongo lubuntu o xubuntu o mate , provane una dalla live
<gigirock> gibo, ma quanta memoria hai ?
<gibo> ram 2gb
<gigirock> gibo, 6 al limite cmq lubuntu e' una buona prova
<gibo> ok grazie
<bobbalob> 16.04
<bobbalob> LTS prova quella
<deborah2017> vabbe ragazzi grazie del supporto se no ce ubuntu no ci si puo fare niente dai su sara per la prossima
<gigirock> deborah2017, noi non lo abbiamo detto hai fatto tutto tu
<deborah2017> ma se abbiamo provato di tutto  e non parte che fare ragazzi
<gigirock> deborah2017, devi andare nel win 10 e vedere di togliere una opzione tipo fastboot o simili....
<gigirock> deborah2017, perche' win10 non si spegne completamente
<gigirock> deborah2017, poi dal ubuntu dai lspci che cominciamo a capire dove sta il problema
<deborah2017> potrei disinstallare windows e lasciare solo ubuntu che dite e meglio
<gigirock> deborah2017, no
<gigirock> deborah2017, gia' ubuntu funziona... mancano 2 stupidi driver
<deborah2017> so che ubuntu funziona ma di solito e gia tutto installato ad installazione avvenuta
<deborah2017> perche nel mio pc no va ne wifi ne toucpad
<deborah2017> touchpad
<David77> ho visto questo che sembra molto simile per il wifi : http://askubuntu.com/questions/829362/how-to-install-wifi-driver-in-acer-aspire-es1-522#886075
<David77> dual boot win10, 16.04, stessa macchina se non erro
<deborah2017> vabbe ragazzi alla prossima ora vado al lavoro
<Jumpyyy> ....e per la vostra gioia....rieccomi :D
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, tvb
<bobbalob> buon fine settimana a tutti! Un saluto!
<Jumpyyy> O.o
<Jumpyyy> non pensavo di avere dei fun :)
<Uzzi> ho il processo hpasmxld che mi va al 100% di cpu molto spesso
<mauto> ciao a tutti , vorrei sapere come disinstallare un fie deb
<mauto> per l 'esattezza chrome
<mauto> google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<f843d0> mauto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mauto> l 'ho scaricato dalla pagina ufficiale di crhome
<mauto> non pensavo desse problemi
<mauto> fatto f843d0
<mauto> adesso?
<f843d0> mauto: dpkg -l | grep chrome | pastebinit
<f843d0> mauto: posta qui in canale il link risultante
<mauto> dpkg -l | grep chrome | pastebinit
<f843d0> mauto: ehm, quello va digitato sul terminale
<mauto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24241654/
<mauto> scusami xD
<f843d0> mauto: sudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome-stable
<mauto> ohhh che bellograzie
<Carlin0> mauto, che problemi dava ?
<mauto> invece volessi mettere adobe flash player per firefox?
<mauto> e mi dava errore
<Carlin0> !flash
<mauto> non so perchè...tra l 'altro c'è sullo store
<mauto> !flash
<mauto> ??
<Carlin0> il bot è in sciopero :P
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Carlin0> un po lento ma arriva
<mauto> ahhh già vero aahah
<mauto> che c'è il bot
<Carlin0> leggi la guida mauto
<mauto> hai ragione...è da un po che non entro xD
<mauto> ciao ragazzi grazie di tutto :)
<egdo_> qualcuno usa vlc per caricare video oppure mp3 ?
<f843d0> egdo_: e quale sarebbe il problema?
<egdo_> f843d0: spe che provo a pastare gli errori
<egdo_> cazzo non mi permette di stampare un file...
<egdo_> [0000000001fc7fe8] core interface error: no suitable interface module
<egdo_> [0000000001eab148] core libvlc error: interface "globalhotkeys,none" initialization failed
<egdo_> [0000000001fc7fe8] dbus interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<egdo_> [0000000001fc7fe8] core interface error: no suitable interface module
<egdo_> [0000000001eab148] core libvlc error: interface "dbus,none" initialization failed
<egdo_> [0000000001fc97f8] [cli] lua interface: Listening on host "*console".
<f843d0> egdo_: lo fa con tutti i file?
<egdo_> f843d0: ci sono altre 4 righe...
<David77> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> egdo_: puoi anche fare vlc [nome_file] >> foo.txt 2>&1
<f843d0> egdo_: in foo.txt troverai tutto l'output
<f843d0> egdo_: ma è più semplice se rispondi alle domande
<f843d0> egdo_: giudicare cosa non va dai messaggi di errore di VLC, bisogna fare ricerche specifiche per VLC
<f843d0> egdo_: e onestamente, ho idee diverse in mente
<egdo_> f843d0: io difatti lo gia' fatto "vlc video.avi >> err-vlc.txt"
<f843d0> egdo_: eh ma se leggi bene il mio comando è differente, come la mia banca
<egdo_> f843d0: ok, grazie, faro' una ricerca piu' aproffondita su google
<David77> egdo_ ma perchè non dai il comando? vlc [nome_file] >> foo.txt 2>&1
<f843d0> David77: il problema viene prima
<f843d0> David77: perchè non risponde a 18:57:20< f843d0> egdo_: lo fa con tutti i file?
<f843d0> Ma visto l'andazzo, me ne disinsteresso completamente
<ang2> salve, come si ripristina il pannello di ubuntu 16.04 lts alle impostazioni predefinite?
<f843d0> ang2: cosa intendi per pannello?
<ang2> dove ci sono gli indicatori della batteria, data ora ecc
<f843d0> ang2: il System Tray intendi?
<f843d0> ang2: cosa è stato cambiato e cosa ti aspetteresti di vedere o trovare?
<egdo_> ma io lo dato il comando che dice f843d0
<egdo_> pero' le righe di errore sono solo 8
<David77> egdo_ lo fa con tutti i file?
<egdo_> David77: si
<ang2> vorrei eliminare la scritta desktop elementary Os e riportare quella di ubuntu, ho eleiminato Phanteon ma non è andata via
<egdo_> forse ho postato le righe sbagliate...
<egdo_> /bin/sh: 1: vlc.2: not found
<David77> ma usa pastebin se sono più righe
<f843d0> ang2: ahhh, ancora tu. Oggi già hai chiesto questa cosa, ma la cosa risale anche a prima
<f843d0> ang2: mi pare fosse uscita con enzotib a memoria, vediamo dai logs
<David77> egdo_ Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<f843d0> ang2: il 21 Marzo ti sei collegato come Crewino
<f843d0> ang2: e ti sono già state date informazioni in merito
<f843d0> !logs | ang2
<ubot-it> ang2: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<egdo_> David77: scusa, ma io sono non vedente e quel sito non so usarlo
<ang2> no non ero io
<ang2> ero admin_ang
<f843d0> ang2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ang2> ok
<ang2> vado
<ang2> fatto
<f843d0> ang2: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<f843d0> ang2: incolla il link risultante dall'ultimo comando qui in canale così che possiamo vederne l'output
<ang2> http://pastebin.com/a5K7i2pd
<angelmate18lts> sera a tutti
<f843d0> ang2: non è il link corretto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | angelmate18lts
<f843d0> ang2: non hai dato il comando che ho suggerito io. Oppure non usi Ubuntu. O pensi di far fesso qualcuno.
<ubot-it> angelmate18lts: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<angelmate18lts> ciao  fabio_cc
<ang2> ho ripetuto il comando e mi da http://pastebin.com/zZVdPVv8
<ang2> ho ubuntu 16.04 lts
<f843d0> ang2: e allora dovrebbe restituire una cosa tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/[numbers]
<f843d0> ang2: che evidentemente non è pastebin
<ang2> non ti prendo in giro credimi
<f843d0> ang2: nemmeno io
<ang2> forse centra l'istallazione della GUI di elementary Os che ho cancellato?
<f843d0> ang2: come hai installato quella componente?
<ang2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24242226/
<ang2> dalla guida wiki.ubuntu
<f843d0> ang2: quale?
<ang2> quella che parla dell'istallazione di altre interfacce su UBUNTU
<f843d0> ang2: servono riferimenti più precisi. Considerando che il tuo pastebinit punta a un'altra risorsa, è facile che tu ti sia appoggiato a PPA.
<f843d0> ang2: in tal caso, forse non eri tu l'altro giorno, ma l'esito è il medesimo.
<f843d0> !ppa | ang2
<ubot-it> ang2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ang2> ti do il link
<ang2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24242248/
<f843d0> ang2: appunto, ci sono dei PPA di mezzo
<f843d0> ang2: se vuoi tornare a una configurazione funzionante, reinstalla o ripristina l'installazione
<ang2> cioè reinstallo ubuntu?
<f843d0> ang2: capire cosa reinstallare o riconfigurare dopo che un PPA è stato introdotto nel sistema è un'impresa lunga, dolorosa, e sulla risorsa ufficiale non si dà supporto a sistemi che hanno adottato PPA
<ang2> ok, grazie
<f843d0> ang2: bitte
<f843d0> loonex: scrivi pure in canale
<loonex> ieri mi avevo detto se con ubuntu live mi dava lo stesso problema del freeze
<loonex> ma con ubuntu live funziona
<f843d0> loonex: il freeze avviene per il dispositivo wifi
<f843d0> loonex: quali operazioni sono state fatte sull'installazione finale? Se funziona in live, deve funzionare anche a sistema installato. Quando ha cominciato a portare blocchi di sistema?
<loonex> non ricordo
<loonex> c'è io potrei anche formattare
<f843d0> loonex: considerando le reazioni del sistema per una associazione wifi, mi sembra un buon compromesso
<loonex> solo che se che devo togliere la partizione e se sbaglio sono fottuto
<f843d0> loonex: i backup vanno fatti a prescindere dalle complicazioni che possiamo introdurre nei sistemi; il fault hardware è dietro l'angolo, e non siamo veggenti
<f843d0> loonex: pertanto, ti consiglio di operare il backup dei tuoi dati a prescindere. E vista la situazione, una installazione ex-novo del sistema. Vedrai che il wifi funzionerà senza intoppi
<loonex> va bene, i backup li tengo già
<loonex> vado a provare, grazie e scusate per il disturbo
<f843d0> kein problem, vielen glück
<Balt> Ciao
<Balt> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 16 su un pc con win 10
<Balt> avvio l'installazione da usb ma non mi vede i dischi
<Balt> che d vo fare?
<Carlin0> Balt, sei da live ora ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-25
<redstar> list
<redstar> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<fede_rico> buona liberazione a tutti
<fede_rico> scusate il disturbo
<fede_rico> ma qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare freecad da terminale
<fede_rico> stò avendo problemi
<fede_rico> vi mando il pastebin di ciò che accade
<cristian_c> fede_rico: la festa di Liberazione è il 25 aprile, non il 25 marzo....
<cristian_c> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fede_rico> è vero che botta c'ho
<cristian_c> fede_rico: installato dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24246195/
<fede_rico> no ho seguito la guida di freecad
<cristian_c> !chat | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> vale anche per lubuntu?
<step290> ciao a tutti vorrei eliminare il so windows e lasciare solo ubuntu...qualcuno mi sa guidare per favore?
<step290> http://s16.imagestime.com/out.php/i1110914_Schermatadel20170325110806.png
<step290> questa è un immagine di gparted
<step290> se può essere utile
<Carlin0> step290, come mai questa decisione insana ?
<step290> perchè insana? carlin0?
<step290> beh perchè windows non lo uso più e credo che sarà poi più veloce il pc senza l'altro sistema operativo o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> step290: magari ti si consiglia di lasciare il dual boot
<cristian_c> perché linux è alternativo e non sostitutivo
<Carlin0> sbagliato step290
<cristian_c> e questo varia molto a seconda di quello che ci si fa col pc
<Carlin0> se elimini win non muterà la velocità di linux
<step290> in che senso è alternativo e non sostitutivo?
<step290> ah ok quindi sarebbe inutle cancellarlo
<Carlin0> esatto step290 i 2 OS sono completamente indipendenti
<step290> ho capito grazie allora del consiglio
<cristian_c> step290: se ti serve un software particolare, o utilizzare un determinato hardware non supportato, ad esempio
<cristian_c> il dual boot può risolvere molti problemi
<step290> ah questo non lo sapevo!!! va bene allora non serve a niente quello che volevo fare
<step290> grazie
<cristian_c> step290: enjoy
<Carlin0> a meno che tu non abbia problemi di spazio step290
<step290> no no spazio c'è ne più che a sufficena
<step290> sufficienza
<Carlin0> tienilo allora win : l'hai pagato
<step290> ok grazie carlin0
<step290> e grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> di niente
<step290> un altra domanda a casa ho un vecchio computer del 2005 non ricordo le caratteristiche esatte ma ricordo che ha solo 500mb di ram... secondo voi è possibile installarci ubuntu server e utilizzarlo come server ?
<step290> o è assurdo?
<step290> è un vecchio acer che avevo in ufficio...
<cristian_c> step290: per risponderti esattamente, dovresti appunto ricordarti le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> oppure leggere il manuale del pc
<Carlin0> step290, per un server senza interfaccia grafica può anche bastare , ma tieni conto che gestirlo non è facile
<f843d0> Inoltre, hardware del genere, si rompe per quando hai finito di configurare, se tutto va bene
<step290> ma qualsiasi pc può essere utilizzato come server?
<f843d0> Certo
<step290> è difficile da gestire un server? serve una conoscenze specifica?
<f843d0> !chat | step290
<ubot-it> step290: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<step290> scusate avete ragione
<Carlin0> step290, certi server con installazioni "minimali" girano anche con 128 mb di ram
<step290> grazie mille carlin0
<step290> mi sposto sull'altra chat
<gino> cosa vuol dire "canale loggato"?...
<f843d0> !chat | gino
<ubot-it> gino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fede_rico> ciao
<fede_rico> scusate se sono ritornato
<fede_rico> ma aggiornando alcuni pacchetti è apparso questo errore cosa significa?
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24247024/
<WSagitt> buongiorno
<fede_rico> e nei dettagli si sono visti questi errori
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24247043/
<fede_rico> |chat
<fede_rico> chat|
<fede_rico> chat!
<deborah2017> ciao ragazzi allora oggi proviamo a risolvere il problema del mio acer amd
<deborah2017> se si potete darmi una mano grazie che devo fare ho gia aperto il terminale
<deborah2017> ieri eravamo rimasti hai driver
<fede_rico> cristian_c
<fede_rico> se ti ricordi della conversazione precedente credo di essere vicino alla oluzione
<fede_rico> soluzione
<fede_rico> ho aggiornato i pacchetti che possiedevo e riparato quelli danneggiati dal gestore di pacchetti
<fede_rico> dopo aver trovato questi errori
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24247043/
<fede_rico> pastbin is out???
<fede_rico> carlin0 cristian_c f843d0
<fede_rico> hei
<fede_rico> ragazzi pastebin mi da questo errore com'è possibile
<fede_rico> ?
<fede_rico> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6ZkqLxVQiO
<fede_rico> Proxy Error
<fede_rico> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<fede_rico> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /.
<fede_rico> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<fede_rico> carlin0 cristian_c f843d0,cosa succede
<fede_rico> pastebin mi ha dato questo errore
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24247328/
<fede_rico> cosa significa
<fede_rico> please help!!!!
<fede_rico> nessuno che sa rispondere alla mia domanda?
<fede_rico> ho letto adesso che potrebbe essere un problema di pastebin
<cristian_c> fede_rico: nessun problema di pastebin
<fede_rico> allora come mai è apparso quello che ho linkato? hai letto?
<cristian_c> fede_rico: penso che tu abbia già inquinato abbastanza il canale
<cristian_c> !chat | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fra91> Buonasera a tutti, ho installato kubuntu sul mio MacBook Air, ma ho un problema con la scheda di rete. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fra91> Il problema è che non mi riconosce la scheda di rete e siccome sono nuovo di linux non saprei da dove cominciare per trovare il problema
<cristian_c> fra91: neanche in sessione live?
<f843d0> fra91: quante interfacce di rete sono presenti sul sistema? Una Eth e una Wireless?
<fra91> Solo wireless
<f843d0> fra91: diventa lento e doloroso assisterti se la macchina non è direttamente connessa. Dovrai arrangiarti con dispositivi di memorizzazione per fare avanti e indietro dalla postazione.
<fra91> Se invece inserisco una chiavetta esterna si connette, e naviga normalmente
<f843d0> fra91: puoi vedere l'hardware a disposizione con sudo lshw -C network
<enzotib> ma il suo sistema operativo non andava bene?
<fra91> La scheda di rete dovrebbe essere Broacom BCM4360
<f843d0> !bcm | fra91
<ubot-it> fra91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fra91> Grazie provo con questa guida
<f843d0> fra91: c'è anche la sezione apposita per Mac Book
<f843d0> fra91: ed è relativo al tuo modello di scheda.
<fra91> Ho visto grazie mille
<rocky> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | rocky
<ubot-it> rocky: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rocky> posso chiedere qui per supporto linux?
<f843d0> !chiedi | rocky
<ubot-it> rocky: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rocky> ho istallato linux mint
<rocky> non trovo dove scaricare i programmi,potete aiutarmi?
<f843d0> rocky: questa è la risorsa per Ubuntu
<rocky> mint é una derivate di ubuntu no?
<f843d0> !buntu | rocky
<ubot-it> rocky: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<rocky> linux mint non date suporto?
<f843d0> rocky: sai leggere? No.
<rocky> ma i sitemi linux non sono tutti fatti allo stesso modo?
<f843d0> !chat | rocky
<ubot-it> rocky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rocky> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-mate
<rocky> qui ho preso la copia
<rocky> dal sito ubuntu
<rocky> ho sbagliato a scrivere prima,ubuntu mate no mint
<f843d0> rocky: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rocky> questo codice che sarebbe?
<f843d0> rocky: è un comando da scrivere nel terminale
<rocky> questo lo so,ma consiste in cosa?
<f843d0> rocky: installa un pacchetto che servirà a pubblicare gli output dei tuoi comandi su un servizio web di memorizzazione di testo, che ci permetterà di visualizzarli
<rocky> non potete dirmi come trovare Ubuntu Software Center?
<f843d0> rocky: è una componente che conviene evitare
<f843d0> rocky: non è ancora stabile e comporta più problemi di quelli che risolve
<rocky> trovato da solo in sistema
<rocky> e benvenuto
<rocky> non siete stati molto utili
<rocky> ma grazie lo stesso
<f843d0> rocky: prego. Non hai capito niente, ma continua pure
<rocky> siete voi che non avete scritto bene
<f843d0> !chat | rocky
<ubot-it> rocky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rocky> volevate farmi mettere una riga in un terminale
<fede_rico> incrdibile
<fede_rico> incredibile
<fede_rico> trovata soluzione forse su ask
<Guest56701> ho istallato ubuntu sul disco C a fianco a windows 10.....solo che adesso su windows 10nessun programma viene lanciato correttamente, appare un messaggio che dice che il percorso affiancato non è configurato correttamente
<Guest56701> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Guest56701: ubuntu non si installa sul disco C
<Guest56701> come faccio ad eliminarlo
<Guest56701> dalla partizione c
<cristian_c> Guest56701: semplicemente, non ci dovrebbe stare
<cristian_c> non è che hai sbagliato a guardare?
<cristian_c> Guest56701: puoi avviare ubuntu e collegarti in chat da lì?
<Guest56701> ma non riesco ad eliminare la partizione in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> Guest56701: la partizione di ubuntu?
<Guest56701> si......per rifare tutto da capo e vedere se eliminandola w10 ritorna come prima io ho scaricato la iso su chiavetta e lanciato il tutto ed avviato l'installazione guidata che mi creava le partizioni lui affiao a w10
<cristian_c> e 'lanciato il tutto'
<cristian_c> Guest56701: quindi nessun disco C
<cristian_c> Guest56701: puoi avviare la live e collegarti in chat da essa?
<Guest56701> se puo  servire inizialmente funzionava tutto, poi quandi in dual boot ho lanciato windows mi ha detto di riavviare ed è partita una analisi e ripristino del disco c e da li sono iniziati i problemi
<Guest56701> mi sto collegando
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest56701> dico quando ci sono, avro un altro nick perche e sul altro pc
<Guest56701> ci mette un po perche w10 sta caricando il riavvio
<Guest56701> pero non capisco come installare sul c possa creare problemi se e' stato artizionato
<Guest56701> partizionato
<Guest56701> uffa ci mette secoli, come se steese installando aggiornamenti: "prparazione windows..."
<cristian_c> Guest56701: mica devi avvisre windows
<cristian_c> *avviare
<Guest56701> no ma ce lo avvevo acceso, per passare alla finestra dual boot devo riavviare per sceglere ubuntu.....e ci st a mettendo secoli
<Guest56701> ma scusa non ci credo che non si possa eliminare direttamente da windows, non c'era il menu tipo partizioni o qulcosa del genere
<cristian_c> Guest56701: windows non rileva mai ubuntu
<cristian_c> non so cosa ti porti a pensaremil contrario
<Guest56701> no ma rileva le partizioni
<Guest56701> se io gli dico di cancellare la partizione dove sta ubuntu...
<cristian_c> ma finché non mandi la live in boot, stiamo a girarci i pollici
<Guest56701> cmq mentre aspettiamo mi vuoi dire cosa dobbiamo provare a fare?
<Guest56701> boh mi sa che mi si è cimiti il pc....la rotellina gira ma da troppo tempo
<cristian_c> Guest56701: manda ubuntu, in live o meno
<cristian_c> basta che lo mandi in boor
<Guest56701> no vuole andare
<Guest56701> descrivimi i passaggi ti prego e quando parte li faccio
<cristian_c> non vanno né la live, né il sistema installato?
<cristian_c> Guest56701: non hai spiegato neanche che problemi da il boot della live
<cristian_c> Guest56701: se rimani sul vago, non ti si può aiutare
<Guest56701> il boot non da problemi
<Guest56701> e windows che non funziona piu bene
<Guest56701> ubuntu funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> ......
<cristian_c> 'no vuole andare' <- l'hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> o prendi in giro, oppure lascia perdere ubuntu
<ishka> salve gente qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ishka
<ubot-it> ishka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ishka> non riesco ad iscrivermi al forum, mi dice di inserire il numero centrale io lo inserisco ma non lo accetta
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> ishka: sul fprum trovi i metodi per ovviare a problemi del genere
<cristian_c> qui si fa solo supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | ishka
<ubot-it> ishka: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ishka> supporto tecnico di che tipo? Son due ore che cerco la soluzione per iscrivermi al forum senza esito :-(
<cristian_c> sì, ma questo non è il forum
<cristian_c> questa è una chat di supporto a ubuntu, non al forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> se hai domande tecniche sull'utilizzo di ubuntu, puoi porle direttsmente qha
<cristian_c> *qua
<ishka> capisco
<ishka> beh mi serve trovare una scheda video ben supportata da ubuntu studio ma non credo sia un problema tecnico
<ishka> per questo volevo postare la richiesta sul forum
<cristian_c> beh, ubunu studio o ubuntu liscio, il supporto video è lo stesso
<cristian_c> comunque, capisco, ti servono dei feedback
<cristian_c> ishka: puoi anche domandare in #ubuntu-it.chat
<cristian_c> ishka: puoi anche domandare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> per l'iscrizione al forum invece, consulta l'help dal forum stesso
<cristian_c> ci sono ance le faq del forum
<ishka> si mi necessita una scheda video che mi permetta di collegare due monitor
<ishka> ho consultato le faq per abitudine evito di rompere se prima posso risolvere da me pero' sono 2 ore che cerco la maledetta mail alla quale mandare la richiesta di iscrizione al forum :-(
<cristian_c> beh, quello non dipende tanto da ubuntu, se la scheda lo supporta dovrebbe farlo su entrambi gli os, poi chi<ro possomo esserci sottili differenze
<cristian_c> ishka: forse è meglio spostarsi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> qui solo supporto al sistema operativo
<ishka> ok vado sull'altro canale, grazie dell'aiuto.
<cristian_c> di niente
<pier> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<pier> è importante
<pdor> ciao scusate. ma kodi.-..in ubuntu mate.... funziona o la posso dar su?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-26
<gigirock> buongiorno a tutti
<gigirock> 'giorno
<gigirock> sono su 1604 64 bit con chip wifi Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3308 D-Link Corp. DWA-121 802.11n Wireless N 150 Pico Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<gigirock> se attivo la connessione wifi il pc si blocca e lampeggiano i led della tastiera con tutto bloccato , vi vorrei mandare il log ma non so bene quale perche' secondo me syslog non "registra" il problema quando accade
<gigirock> fatto da solo grazie
<user|11706> Ciao
<user|11706> Sto installando Kubuntu 16.10 su VirtualBox ma non mi permette di andare oltre la seconda schermata
<user|11706> Che posso fare?
<MarioX> Salve, ho installato amule su Lubuntu 16.04 da repository ufficiali ubuntu. Ma se provo ad avviare amule mi da questo errore:
<MarioX> http://imgur.com/vpWRCyn
<MarioX> in rete trovo discussioni relative ad ubuntu, ma non alubuntu 16.04
<MarioX> posso eventualmente risolvere con una versione più aggiornata di amule ? Se si, dove posso trovarla?Grazie
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> MarioX: sì, era stato segnalaŧo
<cristian_c> MarioX: hai già provato su 16.10?
<MarioX> ho provato ad installare la versione presente nei repository ufficiale di ubuntu: versione 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu1
<MarioX> quella elencata dal gestore dei pacchetti synaptic
<MarioX> utilizzo lubuntu 16.04
<MarioX> e non 16.10
<cristian_c> è stato fixato, ma non rilasciato per 16.04
<MarioX> il fix verrà rilasciato per la 16.04?
<cristian_c> MarioX: non ne ho idea
<MarioX> ok, va bene. Grazie
<cristian_c> MarioX: puoi sempre scaricare e compilare l'ultima versione da github, se ti serve proprio
<postmen> hi
<postmen> could anybody translate that three strings for us please? https://discuss.haiku-os.org/t/quicklaunch-remember-last-search/5497/2 ;)
<cristian_c> !english | postmen
<ubot-it> postmen: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<postmen> scusi - perdonno ;)
<cristian_c> no problem, this is ubuntu suppot related irc channel, for italian users
<postmen> bien sur ;)
<f1r3b41184> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | f1r3b41184
<ubot-it> f1r3b41184: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f1r3b41184> Non so se è giusto chiedere qui
<f1r3b41184> ma ho un problema a installare il sistema
<f1r3b41184> ho un portatile abbastanza recente
<f1r3b41184> disabilitato la sicurezza al boot
<fabio_cc> f1r3b41184, esponi il problema
<f1r3b41184> ma non ne vuole sapere di fare nulla
<f1r3b41184> non riesco nemmeno a farlo partire come live
<f1r3b41184> ho scaricato sia la versione lts che non
<f1r3b41184> fatto la pennina
<f1r3b41184> e arrivo fino al punto in cui mi chiede se installare o provare in live
<f1r3b41184> sia che provi live o installi direttamente si blocca ai 5 puntini
<f1r3b41184> ci stà che mi sia perso qualche passaggio
<fabio_cc> f1r3b41184, non hai detto alcune cose importanti
<fabio_cc> f1r3b41184, di che pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> se portatile, modello _preciso_
<f1r3b41184> ASUS N552VX-FW131T
<f1r3b41184> si è un portatile
<f1r3b41184> i7 hq 8gigi di ram e gtx950m
<f1r3b41184> hd da 1tb + ssd 256 crucial
<Mr_Pan> finstern1s, qui nel blog >>< http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=616273
<cristian_c> f1r3b41184: quando arrivi al menù 'try ubuntu', 'install ubuntu'
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: blog?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, forum ...
<cristian_c> f1r3b41184: evidenzia, 'try ubuntu' e premi 'e'
<f1r3b41184> che farebbe con /e ?
<cristian_c> il tasto e sulla tua tastiera
<cristian_c> hai già provato?
<fabio_cc> f1r3b41184, facendo in quel modo puoi modificare i parametri di avvio del kernel
<Mr_Pan> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<f1r3b41184> grazie
<f1r3b41184> anche se mancava una premessa importante
<f1r3b41184> che sono ancora niubbo :D
<cristian_c> f1r3b41184: elimina 'quiet splash' e al loro posto digita: nomodeset
<cristian_c> dopodiché, premi f10 e dovrebbe andare in boot
<cristian_c> a bassa risoluzione
<f1r3b41184> dici che si pianta per via dei driver della scheda video?
<cristian_c> f1r3b41184: non hai detto quale ubuntu vuoi installare
<cristian_c> f1r3b41184: i driver di default sono quelli open
<cristian_c> il nomodeset li disabilita
<f1r3b41184> la versione che vorrei installare è l'ultima disponibile
<f1r3b41184> la 16.10
<cristian_c> una volta installato il sistema, potrai andare nella sezione Driver aggiuntivi e selezionare i driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> !installazione | leggi la guida f1r3b41184
<ubot-it> leggi la guida f1r3b41184: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f1r3b41184> caspita grazie
<f1r3b41184> non pensavo di poter caricare i driver in modalità live prima di installare il sistema
<gigirock_> f1r3b41184, si ma non serve a niente neh
<Mr_Pan> finstern1s, i driver li scarichi DOPO che hai instalato il sistema ... non in live...
<cristian_c> purtroppo è un problema conosciuto sulle schede nvidia
<f1r3b41184> grazie a tutti
<f1r3b41184> ;)
<CarloC> Buonasera, qualcuno ha riscontrato con lubuntu 14.04 problemi di accesso a cartelle condivise da windows 7? se tento di accedere ad una cartella che si trova su windows, lubuntu chiede sempre la password.
<CarloC> scusate
<CarloC> lubuntu 16.04
<CarloC> no 14.04
<cristian_c> CarloC: beh, hai peoblemi del genere solo con lubuntu?
<gigirock> CarloC, perche' l'utente ubuntu non e' registrato su windows
<cristian_c> o hai fatto anche altre prove?
<cristian_c> uhm, sì, effettivamente
<CarloC> si, fino a lubuntu 15.10 tutto ok. Ho installato lubuntu 16.10 anche da zero, ma niente.
<cristian_c> CarloC: non hai confogurato gli accessi su windows 7?
<gigirock> CarloC, crea un workgroup per tutti i pc  della rete
<CarloC> si fatto, le impostazioni già c'erano.
<CarloC> il problema è quando voglio da lubuntu 16.04 accedere a windows 7
<CarloC> il controarrio è ok
<CarloC> anche lubuntu con altre derivate 16.04 si vedo
<CarloC> vedono
<cristian_c> il contrario non c'entra adesso
<cristian_c> CarloC: stai utilizzando smb?
<cristian_c> come uri
<CarloC> si sto usando smb
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, io una delle migliori pizze della mia vita l'ho mangiata a Praga... fai tu ..
<Mr_Pan> opss schan sbagliato
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ottimo, ma non credo che sia inerente ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> se non in senso lato ;)
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-19
<ste> ciao grazie millle
<rosaria> salve ieri ho installato la versione Ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul portatile Asus avente 1GB RAM e 250GB di memoria interna .
<rosaria> eseguite tutte le procedure , all'avvio mi compaiono sulla schermata delle righe in seguito devo fare Sospendi PC e riavviare per iniziare a lavorarci su
<rosaria> mi chiedo a cosa sia dovuto questo problema? spero di essere stata chiara ...attendo Vs. risposte
<sbuccino> giorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao sbuccino
<sbuccino> mi serve aiuto per un pc che ha il dual boot e non avvia più ubuntu
<sbuccino> mi dice : /dev/sda
<sbuccino> 7
<sbuccino> contains a file system error check forced
<Carlin0> sbuccino, fai una foto al monitor e postala
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbuccino> https://prnt.sc/it6sah
<Carlin0> sbuccino, se fai alt + f2 succede qualcosa ?
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, devi lanciare, come suggerito, il comando fsck   ...  hai problemi logici su sda7 ... che si trova in uno stato inconsistente
<Mr_Pan> opss scusa Carlin0 non avevo letto
<Carlin0> tranqui Mr_Pan :)
<sbuccino> niente c'è il trattino che pulsa in alto
<Carlin0> sbuccino, allora devi avviare una live e poi dare il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda7
<sbuccino> della stessa versionegiusto?
<Carlin0> non ha importanza che versione
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, scirvi   fsck    dai invio
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, succede qualcosa?  s esi lascialo lavorare   ... se non succede nulla parti da live
<sbuccino> ho provato ma non succede niente
<sbuccino> sto avviando la live
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, allora fai come ti ha detto Carlino parti con una live e dai il comando fsck /dev/sda7
<Carlin0> sudo
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, partira una sorta di riparazione del disco (potrebbe impiegarci parecchio)
<Mr_Pan> con sudo .... sudo fsck /dev/sda7
<Mr_Pan> una volta terminato prova a riavviare e vedi cosa dice
<sbuccino> mi dice inodes that were parto of a corrupted orphan linked list found. correggi<s>?
<Carlin0> dai invio
<sbuccino> l'inode eliminato 786953 ha dtime zero . correggi ?
<Carlin0> dai sempre invio
<sbuccino> mo è assai da scrivere ma mi chiede di nuovo di correggere
<Carlin0> dai sempre invio
<Carlin0> sbuccino, se ti chiede correggi tu dai invio fino a quando non finisce
<sbuccino> numeri di blocco(i) liberi errato pr il gruppo 49
<sbuccino> sempre
<sbuccino> finito
<sbuccino> il fyle system è stato modificato
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, ok togli la live (s el hai usata) e riavvia il pc normalmente
<sbuccino> si funziona
<sbuccino> grazie
<Carlin0> !prego | sbuccino
<ubot-it> sbuccino: di nulla
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, ottimo :D
<sbuccino> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot
<xubino> Buongiorno, ho usato in modo improprio testdisk. Ho un hdd da 3tb, spostato da box esterno a computer più volte non me lo vede più xubuntu: da gparted 'spazio non allocato'. Apro testdisk, seleziono analyze, poi non ricordo esattamente quando premo write e do ok, riavvio. Ora mi ritrovo una partizione da 2tb ext4 e una da 800 non allocata, vuote. c
<xubino> ome posso recuperare i dati ?  Ho con me un hdd esterno con 400gb liberi
<angelu> Buongiorno, sto cercando di installare sul mio asus K550VXK con SSD 850EVO da 500Gb,16 gb di ram, i7 7700HQ in dual boot con WIn10 Pro ubuntu 17.10.1 ma nonostante abbia disabilitato il fast boot e il secure boot ma niente, il caricamento del sistema si ferma al secondo pallino della scheramata viola di ubuntu
<Carlin0> angelu, prova le opzioni roposte con F6 tipo nomodeset
<stella> ciao
<stella> ho problemi ad installare wine su ubuntu qualcuno mi aiuterebbe?
<Guest57937> ?
<Carlin0> Guest57937, che ubuntu usi ?
<Guest57937> 16.04
<Guest57937> è laversione che ho installata
<Guest57937> non mi apre il softwere centre
<Carlin0> Guest57937, lascia stare il software center
<Guest57937> ok
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Carlin0> scrivi in un terminale sudo apt install wine
<Guest57937> ok un momento apro il terminale
<Guest57937> grazie cmq
<Guest57937> ok sembra che lo stia scaricando
<Guest57937> ora aspetto che finisca e vedo cosa mi dice
<Carlin0> Guest57937, se non da errori sei a posto
<Guest57937> speriamo
<Guest57937> 11 minuti è il tempo di attesa
<Carlin0> Guest57937, questo dipende dalla tua connessione
<Guest57937> giusto
<Guest57937> ok tra dieci minuti ti so dire se ha funzionato o no
<Carlin0> io scappo se hai bisogno scrivi qualcuno ti aiuterà
<Guest57937> ok grazie mille!!
<angelu> Buon pomeriggio, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 17.10.1 64bit in dual boot con Windows10Pro, solo che dopo aver seguito attentamente le varie guide a partire da quelle ufficiali, il caricamento si blocca al secondo pallino nella scheramta viola di ubuntu. Ad ogni buon fine aggiungo caratteristiche del mio Asus K55OVXK: cpu i7 7700HQ, ram 16Gb, s
<angelu> sd SAMSUNG EVO 850 da 512 GB.
<Guest57937> Sono allaconfigurazione del pacchetto ma non so come fare a dare l'ok
<Guest57937> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Guest57937> Appare OK ma non si fa cliccare
<Guest57937> ok ce l'ho fatta usando il tasto Tab e cliccando invia
<Gaaab> eccomi
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Gaaab, l altro sera sei stato bannato perche´ entravi / uscivi di continuo e cambiavi nick ... stesso problema che hai gia avuto su altri canali me lo hai detto tu) ...
<Mr_Pan> trova una soluzione pls
<angelu> qualcuno può aituarmi
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | angelu
<ubot-it> angelu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> angelu, dai facci una domanda
<angelu> ve l'ho scritta un'ora fa
<gigirock> lol
<angelu> Buon pomeriggio, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 17.10.1 64bit in dual boot con Windows10Pro, solo che dopo aver seguito attentamente le varie guide a partire da quelle ufficiali, il caricamento si blocca al secondo pallino nella scheramta viola di ubuntu. Ad ogni buon fine aggiungo caratteristiche del mio Asus K55OVXK: cpu i7 7700HQ, ram 16Gb, s
<angelu> sd SAMSUNG EVO 850 da 512 GB.
<Mr_Pan> angelu, non siamo mica sempre connessi o a leggere i messaggi
<angelu> ecco l'ho riportata, sisi nono intendo quello e nemmeno che dovete essere sempre pronti, pensavo rimanesse traccia
<angelu> scusatemi
<gigirock> angelu, quindi hai manomesso il bios per secure boot e fast boot ?
<gigirock> angelu, sai dire che scheda grafica ha il tuo super pc ?
<gigirock> angelu, dovresti avere una scheda nvidia ......
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, ffagli provare nomodeset
<gigirock> angelu, whereRU ?
<angelu> non so cosa sia il nomodeset
<Claudio> ciao a tutti
<angelu> però ho fatto una foto del risultato di quello che da quando premo esc prima che si blocchi tutto
<angelu> come faccio a caricarla
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angelu> gigirock
<angelu> http://prntscr.com/itci8q
<angelu> geforce gtx 950m
<gigirock> ok angelu , se hai sistemato il bios , quando avvii , hai la scelta del tipo UEFI: nomedella chiavetta ?
<angelu> sisi ho sia uefi nome chiavetta sia nome chiavetta e basta
<gigirock> angelu, ok avvia con  uefi nomechiavetta poi...
<gigirock> premi esc e poi f6 , nella stringa che comincia con 'linux' devi togliere "quite" e "splash" e aggiungere "nomodeset" vediamo se cosi' parte
<angelu> ok provo e vi faccio sapere
<angelu> grazie
<Gaaab> Mr_Pan: io ancora non ho capito da cosa dipendeva esattamente
<Gaaab> ho usato Gaaab su tutta la linea
<Gaaab> sul client intendo
<Gaaab> ti ringrazio sono felice che il problema è risolto :)
<Carlin0> Gaaab, se entri ed esci 10 volte in 5 minuti qui nel canale di supporto la cosa da fastidio ... tutto lì
<angelu> gigirock Eccomi, allora ho provato a fare come detto, ma il tasto da premere è la “e” poi ho fatto come detto e ho visto che c’erano sia quiet e splash ho cancellato quiet e aggiunto nomodeset ma il risultato è pagina nera
<Carlin0> angelu, che ubuntu provi a installare ?
<gigirock> dovevi togliere pure splash
<angelu> 17.10 ma il problema si presenta pure con la 16.04.04, riprovo
<Carlin0> angelu, dopo messo nomodeset premi f10
<Carlin0> per avviare con le modifiche
<angelu> Ok fatto, è partito solo che il wizard di installazione si è bloccato nella creazione manuale della partizione di swap
<qwertyu> salve non ho ancora risolto il problema  con l'audio dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu che sunziona solo sul lettore musicale
<qwertyu> *funziona
<qwertyu> quindi cosq posso fare per farlo funzionare dato che non funziina neanche con le cuffie
<qwertyu> potrebbe essere che la nuova versione di ubuntu ha qualche problema con la scheda audio
<qwertyu> cosa potrei fare?
<qwertyu> non c'è proprio nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<lorenzo> ciao ragazzi, come faccio a ritornare ad una versione di ubuntu precedente a quella che ho ora
<lorenzo> c'è nessuno?
<lorenzo> non lavorate a quest'ora??
<lorenzo> neanche il bot mi può linkare la guida
<lorenzo> come torno ad una versione precedente
<Babiz> che fulminati girano oh...
<gigirock_> Babiz: qui c’è gente che nn ha tempo di aspettare.....
<Babiz> si si ho visto!
<Babiz> :D
<Mr_Pan> ciao
 * Mr_Pan Carlin0 
<Guest97576> ciao mi è appena apparso un avviso strano cosa faccio?
<Guest97576> è richiesto autenticarsi per raccogliere informazioni di sistema riguardo la segnalazione di un errore
<Guest97576> do la password o mi consigliate di non farlo?
<Carlin0> Guest97576, facci vedere la schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest97576> oddio non so come si fa
<Guest97576> ok sto provando a caricarla sul sito che hai linkato
<Guest97576> fatto!!!
<Guest97576> https://prnt.sc/itfoxo
<Guest97576> che mi dite?
<Guest97576> niente provo a dare la password
<Carlin0> Guest97576, non sembra nulla di preoccupante , credo tu possa mettere la pass
<Guest97576> fatto
<Guest97576> misteri
<Guest97576> comunque grazie a tutti :)
<armadio> buona sera
<Mr_Pan> armadio, buona sera
<armadio> ho un problema con ubuntu 16, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento è sparito il launcher, nella sessione ospite appare regolarmente
<armadio> avviando i programmi da terminale funzionano regolarmete, le finestre però sono incomplete, mancano  i pulsanti per minimizzarle o chiuderle
<Carlin0> armadio, scrivi in un terminale (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<armadio> ho visto che un altro utente ha avuto lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> armadio, incolla qui il link che esce
<armadio> ma non riesco a rintracciarlo
<armadio> posso scriverlo anche dalla sessione ospite?
<Carlin0> si armadio , copia il comando intero e incollao nel  terminale
<armadio> solo il comando contenuto nelle due parentesi ?
<fabio_cc> armadio, no, tutto
<fabio_cc> (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<armadio> http://termbin.com/bt0h
<Carlin0> armadio, il porblema nasce dai ppa che hai messo ed hanno sporcato il sistema
<armadio> probabilmente quello che vedi non è la configurazione originale al momento in cui si è verificato il problema
<armadio> ho tentato di installare mate e vari pannelli di avvio dei programmi
<Carlin0> armadio, ed hai abilitato anche i repo proposed che sarebbero ad uso esclusivo degli sviluppatori
<Mr_Pan> en plein
<fabio_cc> Mr_Pan, no, ancora non è finita :)
<Mr_Pan> ancora!?
<fabio_cc> Mr_Pan, si, repo precise di mate
<Mr_Pan> ...
<armadio> non si recupera niente?
<Carlin0> armadio, fai backup de dati e reinstalla
<fabio_cc> o al massimo, tenta il ripristino
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | armadio
<ubot-it> armadio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> solo se in fase di installazione, hai usato il partizionamento automatico
<armadio> ho una unica partizione
<fabio_cc> inoltre avendo avanzato, di version,e non so se questa procedura funzioni
<fabio_cc> *avendo avanzato di versione
<armadio> non è mai successo...
<fabio_cc> armadio, prova, usa la live della 16.04
<fabio_cc> armadio, e prova a seguire quel wiki
<fabio_cc> armadio, il backup dei dati fallo a prescindere
<fabio_cc> armadio, se la procedura non funziona, reinstalla come ti ha consigliato Carlin0
<armadio> La mia mente sta svanendo. Non c'è alcun dubbio. Lo sento...
<fabio_cc> armadio, in un'ora hai fatto tutto
<armadio> grazie a tutti dei consigli, comincio a scaricare la live 16.4, (meglio su chiavetta?)
<fabio_cc> armadio, scarica 16.04.4, dato che se eri a posto con gli aggiornamenti, questa è la tua versione attuale
<fabio_cc> armadio, come vuoi tu, chiavetta o dvd
<fabio_cc> armadio, chiavetta va più veloce
<fabio_cc> armadio, per verificare, scrivi lsb_release -a
<fabio_cc> nel terminale
<armadio> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<armadio> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<armadio> Release: 16.04
<armadio> xenial
<fabio_cc> armadio, ok, scarica 16.04.4
<Carlin0> armadio, uname -a cosa risponde ?
<armadio> Linux simhp7700-HP-Compaq-dc7700-Small-Form-Factor 4.4.0-117-generic #141-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 13 12:01:47 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<armadio> Linux simhp7700-HP-Compaq-dc7700-Small-Form-Factor 4.4.0-117-generic #141-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 13
<armadio> 12:01:47 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> armadio, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<armadio> http://termbin.com/y52g
<Carlin0> armadio, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<armadio> non riesco sono nella sessione ospite
<Carlin0> armadio, quando finisce di lavorar eil terminale fai una prova , riavvia il pc al menù di grub scegli → opzioni avanzate e po il kernel 4.4.0-116
<Carlin0> ok allora prova subito ad avviar ecol kernel vecchio
<armadio> all'avvio non vedo grub
<Carlin0> armadio, se hai solo ubuntu il grub non appare , ma per farlo apparire basta premere ripetutamente shift (maiuscolo)
<Carlin0> poi scegli opzioni avanzate e poi il kernel 4.4.0-116
<armadio> ho provato molte volte , puo' dipendere dalla tastiera wifi?
<Carlin0> non credo
<ro> sono nuovo come funziona?
<Carlin0> ro, hai problemi con ubuntu ?
<ro> si, cancellare file windows da ubuntu
<Carlin0> cioè?
<ro> ho provato un dual boot senza successo, ora ho solo ubuntu e però vedo i file che avevo con windows ma non riesco a modificarli perché li posso aprire in sola lettura. C'è una soluzione?
<armadio> scusate fabio e Carlin0, se esco dalla chat, posso entrare con un altro computer , come armadio?
<Carlin0> armadio, certo
<Carlin0> ro, ma hai cancellato windows ?
<armadio> provo
<ro> non credo, però il boot non va da nessuna parte, fa ripartire il disco e basta, se vuoi ti dò tutta la schermata con le conseguenze, anche se un poco lunga o registrato tutto
<Carlin0> ro se vuoi cancellare tutto basta che formatti quellla partizione
<ro> No i file mi servono voglio solo poterli modificare da ubuntu.
<Carlin0> ro, il filesystem windows non supporta permessi di scrittura lettura , l'unica cosa potrebbe essere che win non fosse stato regolarmente arrestato ma solo sospeso ibernato
<ro> Questo è quello che è successo.....
<Carlin0> ro apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ro, incolla qui il link che esce
<ro> bene, grazie
<ro> ha scritto http://termibin.com/mfsk
<Carlin0> ro, fai copia incolla de link , quelo che hai scritto è sbagliato
<ro> Scusa posso fare un copia incolla? quello che mi hai detto di scrivere va fatto di seguito su due righe successive?
<ro> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwjEGYBwvUK
<Carlin0> proviamo a siistemare ma non c'è garanzia di riuscita
<Carlin0> ro, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<Carlin0> se non sistema questo non saprei che altro dire
<ro> grazie, vedi che io ho conoscenza 0 in merito
<Carlin0> prova quel comando
<Carlin0> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<ro> mi sa che sia andata male, mi dice
<ro> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPRlpNyV6IG
<Carlin0> Windows is hibernated, refused to mount
<ro> cosa significa?
<Carlin0> come pensavo , win non è stato arrestato correttamente , non c'è modo di sistemarlo se non da windoows stesso
<ro> Ho provato a rilanciarlo anche da una chiavetta per fare poi correggi, ma non parte neppure la chiavetta dal menù che si è creato all'accensione
<Carlin0> mi spiace ro ma qui non diamo supporto a win ...
<ro> Giusto, scusate. Penso quindi di trasferire i miei documenti su un disco esterno e quando avrò fatto cancellare la partizione di windows, e per fare questo c'è un software che posso usare o basta un particolare comando sul terminale per dare tutto il disco in pasto a ubuntu?
<Carlin0> copia incolla credo possa bastare
<ro> copia incolla andrà a scrivere sulla partizione di win
<ro> ?
<Carlin0> fai copia da win e incolli altrove tipo un disco esterno
<ro> si ho capito, chiedevo dopo per dare a ubuntu la porzione che adesso è occupata da window come fare?
<ro> Cioè come dicevi tu prima per formattare la partizione che era di win e metterla ora tutta a favore di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ro, a mio parere invece di ingrandire la partizione è meglio fare una partizione inn quelllo spazio in cui salvare i dati , in modo che se formatti il sistema operativo i dati sono già in salvo
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu
<ro> La mia intenzione è quella di 1.salvare tutti i documenti su un disco esterno, 2)Formattare la partizione di win a favore di ubuntu, quindi dare tutto il disco fisso a ubuntu: chiedevo per questa seconda parte cosa devo fare.
<Carlin0> ro, come ti ho detto : non mi sembra una buona idea , rileggi
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<ro> Scusa, buona notte, magari ci sentiamo domani, perché non ho capito come fare quello che mi dici di fare.
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-20
<rambo1> buongiorno a tutti
<rambo1> io sono il ragazzo a cui non comparivano le barre applicazioni. sono venuto qua e assieme abbiamo montato un nuovo utente ma anche li dopo due accessi sono sparite
<rambo1> allora ho masterizzato su disco ubuntu 16.04 e partendo dal bios l'ho messo come primo boot
<rambo1> ma invrece che farmi reinstallare mi fa partire il mio vecchio utente questa volta con le barre
<rambo1> cosa sta succedendo?
<ryuujin> !esorcista
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'esorcista'
<rambo1> nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<gigirock> rambo1, se non hai formattato rimangono le impostazioni del vecchio utente o meglio del contenuto della /home/utente
<rambo1> ok grazicome formatto?
<gigirock> rambo1, oppure hai formattato e rimesso nome utente uguale
<rambo1> no no mi esce proprio il vecchio utente con tutti i files e programmi
<Carlin0> rambo1, salva i dati e quando fai per installar escegli l'opzione cancella e riscrivi
<rambo1> ok ma letteralmente dal bios metto come primo voot il disco
<rambo1> ma poi mi pate la schermata normale
<rambo1> mi parte il logo e tutto normale
<rambo1> non ci sono opzioni di installazione dopo il bios
<Carlin0> metti come primo boot il supporto che usi per installare
<Carlin0> non il disco
<rambo1> cioè il cd
<rambo1> penso proprio di averlo fatto ma riprovo
<rambo1> a dopo!
<sprovveduto> Ho chiesto assistenza settimana scorsa per installare la stampante Samsung sf760p ma non sono esperto di Ubuntu e non so bene come fare.
<sprovveduto> Mi stava aiutando con grande disponibilità e gentilezza Mr_Pan
<sprovveduto> Mi aveva suggerito di inviare questo comando via terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<sprovveduto> e di inviare il link che appariva in seguito al comando
<sprovveduto> Il link che appare è questo: http://termbin.com/wbzi
<Carlin0> sprovveduto, ma hai provato ad aggiungerla da impostazioni di stampa ?
<sprovveduto> Ho provato con "aggiungi" da Stampanti - localhost
<sprovveduto> ma chiede l'url della periferica e non so come procedere...
<Carlin0> prova come ti ho detto io
<sprovveduto> cioé?
<sprovveduto> dove trovo impostazioni di stampa?
<sprovveduto> Se scelgo impostazioni di sistema e poi Stampanti sono al medesimo punto di prima...
<sprovveduto> Se nell'url metto ipp: e inoltro mi restituisce la segnalazione: Errore del server CUPS - Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «server-error-internal-error»
<Carlin0> sprovveduto, ma non ti presenta un elenco di stampanti da cui scegliere ?
<sprovveduto> no, purtroppo...
<Carlin0> allora hai fatto dei pasticci tu , non vi è dubbio
<sprovveduto> Mi è successo il tutto dopo un aggiornamento, prima era tutto regolare...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, hai pasticciato con la lista dei repository
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, andiamo con ordine
<sprovveduto> Non coscientemente
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, segui alla lettera quello che scrivo
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale (ctrl +t)
<sprovveduto> volentieri, grazie!
<Mr_Pan> scrivi    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    e metti la password (alla cieca)
<Mr_Pan> scorri elenco fino a 8-10 righe dalla fine ... cerca le righe che contengono la parola backports ...
<Mr_Pan> commenta quelle righe inserendo come primo carattre #
<sprovveduto> Se faccio ctrl+T si apre una nuova scheda nel browser, apro il terminale dalla barra laterale va bene comunque?
<Mr_Pan> si
<sprovveduto> cosa significa alla cieca? metto la mia...
<Mr_Pan> nel senso che non te la mostra
<sprovveduto> capito
<sprovveduto> fatto
<sprovveduto> ci sono un sacco di linee colorate...
<sprovveduto> ora salvo?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, si
<Mr_Pan> !list2 | sprovveduto
<ubot-it> sprovveduto: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<sprovveduto> cos'é !list2 | un comando? devo eseguirlo prima di cat?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, potresti leggere con attenzione ...
<sprovveduto> Ho salvato il file sources.list ma non ho capito quel che devo fare ora
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Mr_Pan> mi pare chiarissimo
<sprovveduto> capito
<sprovveduto> http://termbin.com/al8si
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, scrivi sempre da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt udate&&sudo apt -y upgrade    <<<< comando unico
<sprovveduto> risposta: E: Operazione udate non valida
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade    <<<< comando unico
<Mr_Pan> mancava una p  sorry
<sprovveduto> ultime righe:
<sprovveduto> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlLBrpX84tY
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto,    sudo apt autoremove      e conferma
<sprovveduto> dopo una serie di rimozioni dice:
<sprovveduto> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu10)...
<sprovveduto> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db (2.7.5-1)...
<sprovveduto> Elaborazione dei trigger per doc-base (0.10.7)...
<sprovveduto> Elaborazione 1 file doc-base rimosso...
<sprovveduto> Registrazione dei documenti con  scrollkeeper...
<Mr_Pan> bravo ...
<sprovv> Scusate, ho incollato nel canale mentre avrei dovuto usare la funzione apposita...
<sprovveduto> Ho fatto qualche pasticcio con la chat... chiedo scusa
<sprovveduto> L'ultimo comando che ho dato è stato: sudo apt autoremove
<sprovveduto> e l'ultima riga che mi è stata restituita è: Registrazione dei documenti con  scrollkeeper...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto,
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<sprovveduto> Dopo aver lanciato: sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<sprovveduto> non segnala nulla di anomalo
<sprovveduto> Ora, se provo ad aggiungere la stampante, le trovo nell'elenco
<sprovveduto> Posso procedere?
<sprovveduto> ...non vorrei fare altri pasticci...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, la trovi in elenco  ?  e´ collegata usb  ?
<sprovveduto> Sì, ha un collegamento usb, è accesa e l'ho vista in stampanti ma non ho osato procedere...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, procedi
<sprovveduto> Sarà sufficiente installare la stampante anche per poter utilizzare lo scanner incluso?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, andiamo per gradi nn lo so ...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, vedi se esist ela tua stampante in elenco altrimenti dovremo scaricare e instalalr ei driver samsung
<Mr_Pan> io alle 17 vado a casa ,,,
<sprovveduto> Eureka! pagina di prova stampata con successo e grande piacere!!!
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, meno male
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, apri simple scan
<sprovveduto> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ti dice che hai lo scanner
<Mr_Pan> prova a fare una scansione
<sprovveduto> ho fatto acquisisci e ha attivato lo scanner
<sprovveduto> Mi pare perfetto
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, sei a posto
<sprovveduto> Non so come ringraziarti!!!
<sprovveduto> Se sei nei pressi di Bergamo, ti offrirei volentieri una cena!
<sprovveduto> Sei davvero stato preziosissimo!
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, bene dai
<Mr_Pan> buon divertimento ;)
<sprovveduto> Grazie!!!
<riccar12> Ciao, ho un problema con l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<supertelle> buonasera a tutti
<supertelle> ho un problema xubuntu 14.04 non parte da usb
<Carlin0> supertelle, sei sicuro che il pc supporti il boot da usb ?
<supertelle> si sono sicuro
<Carlin0> supertelle, e come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<supertelle> io ho preparto la penna usb con unebotin
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<supertelle> formatata fat
<supertelle> cosa vuole dire buggato
<Carlin0> ha dei bug
<supertelle> alternative?
<Carlin0> la prepari da ubuntu o da win ?
<supertelle> un momento il pc che ho usato È UBUNTU1
<supertelle> ubuntu 16.04 lts xx
<Carlin0> allora su ubuntu usa creatore dischi di avvio che è preinstallato
<supertelle> scusa pero unetbotin quando avevo la 14.04 funzionava bene
<supertelle> grazie ade provo
<supertelle> grande funziona grazie ancora
<supertelle> esiste una sorgente da dove scaricare unetbootin per sostituirlo con quello attualmente installato
<Babiz> ci sono millemila app che funzionano mille volte meglio di quel cazzo di unetboot, fra cui DD
<Babiz> cioè dd
<Babiz> è assolutamente inutile andare in cerca di rogne
<Babiz> parere personale cmq
<supertelle> dd cosè? nome per esteso please?
<supertelle> adesso rimuovo quel cazzo di unetbootin del piffero
<Mr_Pan> regolatevi con i termini per cortesia
<Mr_Pan> !info dd
<ubot-it> Package dd does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> coreutils: /bin/dd
<Carlin0> !info coreutils
<ubot-it> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.25-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1172 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<supertelle> pardon
<supertelle> insomma sto dd cosa è o è un segreto di stato
<Carlin0> supertelle, è un comando da terminale che sei non sei pratico potrebbe rasarti il disco , meglio che usi creatore dischi di avvio fidati
<supertelle> finalmente grazie della delucidazione
<Babiz> oddio dimenticati quello che ho scritto supertelle
<supertelle> ultima cosa senno mi passa di mente windows 8.1 pro in virtual conviene installarlo a 32 o a 64?
<Babiz> conviene non installare mai windows :D
<Fabio> lol
<Babiz> in linea generica i processi a 64 bit consumano più RAM
<supertelle> ma io ho bisogno di MT4 come faccio senza?
<Babiz> in linea generica i processi a 64 bit consumano più RAM
<Babiz> se virtualizzi un os a 64 bit ti serve RAM >8GB
<Babiz> ne basta anche meno eh
<Babiz> però in linea di massima con solo 4GB sei al limite
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<supertelle> e con il 32 ne basta la meta? e piu veloce?
<Babiz> ecco appunto
<Carlin0> passate in -chat se volete chiacchierare di windows per favore
<Babiz> si , son curioso che magari mi perdo qualche parla
<supertelle> non voglio chiaccherare su windows mi serve solamente un parere tecnico per ovviare a eventuali crash di ubuntu visto che purtroppo non c'e versi di far funzionare mt4 con wine
<Babiz> se vuoi ovviare ai crash di ubuntu , dovresti installare debian supertelle
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Babiz> parere personale cmq :D
<Babiz> se fai incazzare Carlin0 ci banna tutti e due supertelle
<supertelle> ok grazie di tutto
<Carlin0> preferirei evitarlo visto che di la potreste tranquillamente parlarne
<Mr_Pan> Babiz, supertelle andate su chat per favore
<Andrea20180320> ragazzi... finalmente ho ripreso a usare questo bellissimo SO... ma ho scaricato l'ultima versione ed ora mi ritrovo un po spaesato... ho su un altro pc installato la versione 9.04 ma ora con il mio  nuovo  hardware ho dovuto affrontare sia il nuovo (per me) Windows 10 che il nuovo look di ubuntu... ho fatto l'installazione con il live cd... ed è a
<Andrea20180320> ndato tutto bene tranne che il riavvio finale che si era bloccato sul terminale... ma fino a qui tutto ok. Problema: quando si avvia, non mi fa scegliere i vari sistemi operativi ma devo entrare e selezione cosa bootare per primo.. e devo premere "ESC" poi "F9" e poi selezione il "Boot Ubuntu" e finalmente riesco ad accedere all'OS... Si può fare l
<Andrea20180320> a cosa un pò più semplice lasciare intatto tutto così com'è? LE PARTIZIONI DI WINDOWS, IL BOOT DI WINDOWS ed RECOVERY?
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-21
<jk^> buongiorno a tutti, mi aiutate a installare la stampante multifunzione? non ci riesco :(
<jk^> ho letto già la pagina dedicata :\
<Mr_Pan> jk^, inizia a scriveree quale versione di ubuntu ... quale stampante poi si vede
<jk^> lubuntu 16.04.4; epson stylus sx130
<jk^> Mr_Pan,
<jk^> ho installato il pacchetto "cups"
<jk^> ho installato cups
<jk^> apro stampanti faccio aggiungi, c'è la mia nella lista, la seleziono e faccio "inoltra", accetto la licenza e faccio inoltra ancora, ma si blocca sempre :\ ho pure riavviato e rifatto da capo senza altri programmi aperti
<jk^> Mr_Pan,
<Mr_Pan> jk^, ma perche´ no lo installi da gestione stampanti  ?  invece che da cups  ?
<ro> vorrei installare notepad++, credo di aver installato wine-stable, ho scaricatonpp.7.5.6.Installer.exe, ora cosa devo fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> ro, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> e cmq non tutti gli exe girano con wine
<Carlin0> !wine | ro
<ubot-it> ro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ro> Infatti mi da errore Si è verificato un errore durante il caricamento dell'archio
<ro> Mi sapete indicare un software alternativo? Ho provato nqq, ma mi fa strane cose quando clicco col mouse e poi non indenta, cioè se vado sull'apertura di un tag html non mi fa vedere dove si chiude. Grazie
<Carlin0> !programmi | ro
<ubot-it> ro: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<ro> Grazie
<ro> Scusate ancora la mia ignoranza, ho scaricato kompower, ho scompattato e adesso cosa devo fare per installarlo, e in generale come faccio a installare qualsiasi software scaricato anche se compatibile con ubuntu? Grazie
<ro> kompozer
<Carlin0> ro, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<ro> Cosa significa? allora datemi l'indirizzo dove trovare il software dai repo ufficiali. Grazie
<Carlin0> te l'ho già  dato ro , in quella pagina è segnato cosa e nei repo e cosa no
<supertelle> buongiono comunity
<ro> grazie
<supertelle> ho un vecchio hp con xubuntu 16.04 lts la scheda wifi interna non funziona piu pero inserendo una chiavetta usb wifi si connette ma non naviga
<Carlin0> supertelle, sei connesso via cavo da quel pc ora ?
<supertelle> no in wifi
<Carlin0> quindi va ...
<supertelle> scusate ubuntu ha crascato
<supertelle> stavamo dicendo che è connesso in wifi
<supertelle> ma non naviga
<Carlin0> supertelle, e come sei entrato qui ?
<supertelle> dal mio acer con ubuntu
<Carlin0> supertelle, allora fai attenzione bene a cosa scrivo ...
<Carlin0> supertelle, sei connesso via cavo da quel pc ora ?
<supertelle> no
<Carlin0> quindi non possiamo vedre nulla
<Carlin0> vedere*
<supertelle> no a meno che non sia possibile collegarlo col mio acer
<Carlin0> se colleghi via cavo quel pc ed entri vediamo almeno che scheda ha
<supertelle> si pero stavo dicendo che quel vecchio hp ha la scheda di rete non funzionante e ho inserito una chiavetta usb tplink wifi
<Carlin0> supertelle, hai detto che non funziona il wifi non la scheda ethernet
<supertelle> si
<Carlin0> se colleghi via cavo quel pc ed entri vediamo almeno che scheda ha , se no non possiamo fare nulla
<supertelle> bravo la connessione via cavo funziona
<supertelle> con il cavo naviga cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> supertelle, sei italiano ?
<supertelle> si
<Carlin0> allora rileggi cosa ti ho scritto
<supertelle> ah ok devo andare in chat con voi da quel pc adesso procedo
<supertelle> pronti connesso da hp
<ro> Ho installato l'editor bluefish del repo, qualcuno mi sa dire se c'è un'impostazione per indentare i tag, ossia per vedere il tag di chiusura se vado su quello di apertura o viceversa? Grazie
<Carlin0> supertelle, scrivi nel terminale lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> supertelle, posta il link che esce
<supertelle> http://termbin.com/jbyf
<Carlin0> supertelle, è inserita anche la chiavetta che usi ?
<supertelle> si
<Carlin0> supertelle, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<supertelle> http://termbin.com/2a8e
<Carlin0> supertelle, è una realtek e danno molti problemi
<Carlin0> non sei l'unico ad avere problemi con la realtek purtroppo
<supertelle> e una tp link tl-wn832n
<supertelle> quale chiavetta devo comprare
<Carlin0> ma la scheda dentro è realtek ... non saprei aiutarti , ma ti assicuro che quel tipo di scheda da problemi a  tutti
<supertelle> a me non interessa la scheda interna è rotta e non funziona anche il pulsante wifi e morto a me interessa farlo funzionare in wifi dalla chiavetta usb tplink
<supertelle> se è possibile intendo
<supertelle> cmq quella scheda li ha sempre funzionato con xubuntu poi e morta e addio wifi
<Mr_Pan> supertelle, se ne devi comprare una nuova cercane una che monti chip atheros i migliori in assoluto come suporto (open) sotto ubuntu
<supertelle> parli sempre di adattatori wireless usb spero
<Mr_Pan> supertelle si
<ro> ho provato un altro sofware del repo webstorm, che non si installa correttamente. Forse dovrò rinunciare a ubuntu, non riesco a farci niente, mi dispiace..
<ryuujin> ro: quindi?
<ryuujin> ro: geany? limetext?
<ryuujin> ro: emacs... solo se vuoi saltare ella tana del bianconiglio
<ryuujin> ro: geany e' nei repository -> apt update && apt install geany
<ryuujin> ro: limetext lo puoi trovare qui: http://limetext.org/
<ro> siete troppo bravi per me, date per scontate cose che non so neanche lontanamente cosa significano, cosa significa geany si comporta esattamente come nqq non indenta, ora posso provare limitex, grazie
<ro> devo cliccare su get the code?
<ro> poi su clona o scarica?
<ryuujin> ro: ma va a caca'
<ro> grazie
<ro> buon divertimento
<Iperbole> buongiorno, ho un problema con ubuntu studio, da qualche giorno è diventato lentissimo La prima volta da più di 2 anni che lo installai. C'è un modo per capire da cosa è dipeso?
<Iperbole> Iperbole
<Iperbole> Forse ho un indizio, la cosa coincide con una sera che arrestando il sistema ho spuntato per salvare la sessione.
<Iperbole> scusate ubuntu ha fatto un aggiornamento e mi ha chiuso firefox, non è mia intensione trollarvi la giornata
<ryuujin> ciao Iperbole
<ryuujin> probabilmente la maggior parte e' ancora a pranzo
<ryuujin> non so aiutarti... comunque, non penso che il problema sia dovuto al salvataggio della sessione
<ryuujin> cosa intendi per lentissimo?
<ryuujin> da 2 anni hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<barbara06> salve ho un hp sul quale è installato windows 8.1 le caratteristiche dl notebook sono le seguenti
<barbara06> amd a6- 5200 cpu with radeon (tm) hd graphics 2.00 hz memoria 4 gb 64 bit
<barbara06> posso sotituire windows con ubuntu? se si quale versione? grazie
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, si puoi ma ti suggerirei un'installazione "dual-boot" ... ci sono cose pe rcui ti servira'  per forza Windows (esempio aggiornamento navigatore, ecc ecc)
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, quale versione... la scelta e'  personale .. nel senso io uso Xubuntu da sempre qualcun altro e' fan di KDE
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, come versione direi la 16.04 LTS che gode di 5 anni di supporto e offre buona stabilita´ ... poi ad aprile quando sará rilaciata la 18.04 LTS (le LTS si aggiornano sempre a LTS) potrai aggiornare
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, lascerei stare la versione 17.10
<barbara06> ubuntu può sostituire in tutto windows?
<barbara06> io uso pc per documenti email film musica
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, si certo per un normale utilizzo cassalingo si senza problemi
<barbara06> si casalingo. ho altri pc con windows ma in questo vorrei provare con unbutu dici di scaricare xumbutu versione 16.04lts?
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, ripeto io uso Xubuntu da sempre ... magari guarda qualche foto/video online per capire le differenze trai i vari DE .. la base e´ la stessa ...cambia la "facciata"
<Mr_Pan> xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu kubuntu ... questi  ...
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, si 16,04 lts 64 bit ovviamente ... quale DE lo lascio decidere a te
<barbara06> il de che cosè perdona
<barbara06> sn un po ignorante al momento
<barbara06> puoi dirmi il link dove viene spiegato passo per passo dal download all'istallazione
<barbara06> grazie
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> barbara06, il De riguarda la parte "grafica" ... xubuntu usa xfce  lubuntu lxde   ubuntu gnome   e cosi via
<italiano> Buonasera ragazzi! Ho un problema con il pc di una amica. Praticamente ha eseguito un reset di fabbrica al suo pc con SO Ubuntu 14.04 ed adesso praticamente non funziona più e appare il famoso "blocco"  busybox. Ho provato tutte le soluzioni che fino ad adesso ho trovato in giro, ma niente da fare. Potreste darmi qualche dritta?
<fabio_cc> italiano, esattamente cosa hai fatto?
<fabio_cc> italiano, che intendi per reset di fabbrica?
<italiano> Da quello che mi ha detto questa ragazza, da grub ha selezionato la voce del reset di fabbrica.
<italiano> In veritá mi sembra che non ha la minima idea di nulla
<fabio_cc> italiano, bisogna avviarlo con usb o dvd live di ubuntu 14.04 e dare una occhiata
<italiano> ho qui solo una usb live 16.04
<fabio_cc> italiano, comunque, quando appare il prompt di initramfs, hai provato a digitare "boot"?
<italiano> questa mi manca
<fabio_cc> italiano, dubito serva a qualcosa
<fabio_cc> italiano, prova ad avviare con live 16.04, almeno si può dare una occhiata alle partizioni
<italiano> ok, un attimo che qui la cosa é molto lenta
<fabio_cc> italiano, inoltre, bisognerebbe sapere cosa scrive prima di arrivare al prompt, magari ci sono dei messaggi di errore
<fabio_cc> italiano, comunque il motivo dovrebbe essere che non trova grub, perché magari non è installato correttamente o per problemi al disco
<italiano> credi che sia risolvibile?
<italiano> intanto il pc sta cariando
<fabio_cc> italiano, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabio_cc> italiano, prima bisogna capire la causa
<italiano> ok
<italiano> ho un terminale aperto
<fabio_cc> italiano, sei connesso ad internet da quel pc?
<italiano> si
<fabio_cc> italiano, perfetto
<fabio_cc> italiano, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> italiano, poi metti qua il link
<fabio_cc> italiano, forse ti conviene entrare in chat anche da quel pc
<italiano1> perfetto
<fabio_cc> italiano1, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> italiano1, usa copia/incolla
<italiano1> niente
<italiano1> non mi da risultati
<italiano1> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<fabio_cc> italiano1, prova solo sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> italiano1, ma non ti ha dato un link?
<italiano1> no
<italiano1> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1Y4xlNOBh5
<fabio_cc> italiano1, ci credo che non parte
<fabio_cc> italiano1, non viene riconosciuto il partizionamento del disco
<italiano1> quindi ci rinuncio
<fabio_cc> italiano1, proviamo a vedere con gparted ma penso sia lo stesso
<fabio_cc> italiano1, apri gparted
<italiano1> Input/output error during read on /dev/sdb
<fabio_cc> italiano1, sembrerebbe un problema hw del disco
<fabio_cc> italiano1, in live avrebbe dovuto essere leggibile
<fabio_cc> italiano1, però può essere anche un problema di partizionamento
<italiano1> quindi come ci muoviamo
<fabio_cc> italiano1, vorrei fare un tentativo, ma non ho mai provato
<fabio_cc> italiano1, sudo install gpart
 * Mr_Pan prepara benzina e accendino in alternativa mazzetta da 5kg  :D
<fabio_cc> italiano1, sudo apt install gpart
<fabio_cc> Mr_Pan, lol
<fabio_cc> italiano1, la seconda, nella prima avevo dimenticato apt
<italiano1> Package gpart is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<italiano1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<italiano1> is only available from another source
<fabio_cc> italiano1, ah giusto sei in live
<italiano1> gia
<fabio_cc> italiano1, nel terminale digita: software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> italiano1, metti la spunta alle prime 4 voci
<italiano1> ok
<fabio_cc> italiano1, poi chiudi, dovrebbe comparire una finestra su cui cliccare "ricarica"
<italiano1> ok perfeto
<fabio_cc> italiano1, quando ha finito, torna al terminale e digita sudo apt install gpart
<fabio_cc> dovrebbe funzionare
<fabio_cc> italiano1, quello che vorrei farti provare è questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni#Gpart
<fabio_cc> italiano1, adesso mi assento, vado a cenare
<italiano1> grazie comunque
<fabio_cc> italiano1, ovviamente in questo caso è /dev/sdb
<italiano1> *** Fatal error: cannot get sector size on dev(/dev/sdb).
<Barnara06> Salve
<Barnara06> Su Ubuntu 16.04 appena istallato vedo la connessione WiFi inserisco password e non la riconosce
<Barnara06> Potete aiutarmi
<Barnara06> Ho installato Ubuntu cancellano Windows
<Barnara06> C'è  nessuno
<maxxs> buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, buonasera
<maxxs> e da circa 10 giorni che mi si blocca ubuntu versione 16.04 sopatutto firefox e non mi fa fare niente tutto bloccato dopo un po sblocca da solo
<maxxs> potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, su che pc gira?
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, processore ram disco ecc ecc
<maxxs> hIntel® Core™ i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz × 8
<maxxs> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<maxxs> 64-bit
<maxxs> 306,5 GB
<maxxs> 7,7 GiB
<Mr_Pan> quindi non ci sono problemi di hw .. ne hai in abbondanza di potenza di elaborazione
<maxxs> no
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, ma si blocca per quanto tempo  ?  2 secondi o 1 minuto   ?
<maxxs> e sempre stato perfetto
<maxxs> circa 5 secondi
<maxxs> non mi fa neache aprire niente quando e bloccato
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, solo con FF  ?
<maxxs> cose e ff
<Mr_Pan> Firefox
<maxxs> blocca tutto il pc nemmeno il terminale mi apre
<maxxs> devo aspettare e poi va
<maxxs> avro preso qualche virus??
<maxxs> poco fa  ho dovuto riavviare  lo faceva spesso
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, improbabile
<maxxs> adesso no
<maxxs> bo non so allora!
<maxxs> cosa posso fare??
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, ti direi rasa a zero e reinstalla
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, non ho altre idee
<maxxs> nooooooo non posso
<maxxs> e in dual boot
<maxxs> e un casino
<maxxs> di radere tutto a zero lo faccio quando esce la 18,04
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, dual boot che fa?   devi reinstallar ela parte linux...
<Mr_Pan> comunuque fai tu
<maxxs> altre soluzioni ?
<Mr_Pan> maxxs, non mi viene in mente altro
<maxxs> grazie cmq
<Carlin0> maxxs, che scheda video ha il pc ?
<maxxs> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff
<maxxs> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<maxxs> grazie alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-22
<yolpe> ciao, ho avviato una live di lubuntu17.10  su un pc off line amd2x64. sto cercando di istallare dei pacchetti "apt-offline" e "testdisk"  da [tasto destro - software install] ma non istallo nulla
<mmikee> buongiorno, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto :)
<mmikee> ho installato xubuntu sul mio netbook, ho un problema con le casse del pc, per farle funzionare ogni volta dal terminale devo andsare su alsamixer e alzare le tacchette su headphon, il modello della scheda audio è ALC269VB
<gigirock> mmikee, vai nelle impostazioni audio, cmq e' solo la questione di mettere quella uscita come 'defAULT'
<gigirock> mmikee, vai anche in 'driver aggiuntivi' e vedi se non ci sono aggiornamenti per il tuo pc
<mmikee> ho già fatto, ad ogni avvio devo andare su alsamixer e aumentare il volume su headphon per fare funzionare l'audio
<gigirock> mmikee, hai gia' fatto cosa ?
<mmikee> sto cercando di seguire questa guida https://askubuntu.com/questions/829520/ubuntu-16-04-no-sound-from-speakers-only-headphones-working/929766#929766
<MoL0ToV> a me invece succede una cosa stranissima se avvio in windows 10 e poi spendo il pc e lo riaccendo linux non parte, devo selezionare riavvia da windows e allora poi riparte anche linux
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, disattiva Fastboot
<MoL0ToV> come si disattiva?
<gigirock> mmike, sudo alsactl store dopo aver usato alsamixer dovrebbe salvare le impostazioni
<gigirock> !windows | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<gigirock> !fastboot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fastboot'
<mmikee> ho provato ma ad ogni riavvio ritorna come prima :(
<mmikee> da quello che ho capito dovrei editare audiotype-output-device.conf
<gigirock> mmikee, allora editalo
<mmikee> il problema è che non lo trovo :)
<gigirock> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652691 mmikee leggi qui e vedi se risolvi
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, se fai "ubuntu how to disable fastboot windows 10" su gugol ...... son sicuro che risolvi :)
<MoL0ToV> si ho trovato grazie
<gigirock> yep
<MoL0ToV> dalla rabbia ho cancellato windows 10
<MoL0ToV> dovrò reinstallarlo
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, un altra soluzione e' mettere il grub a windows10
<gigirock> perche' dovrai reinstallare ?
<gigirock> ahahah
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, la rabbia e' come l'odio , prima o poi ritorna su di te
<MoL0ToV> :)
<MoL0ToV> sto scaricando la iso di windows 10 aggiornata è la versione successiva così forse evita di ingosarmi la connessione con giga e giga di aggiornamenti
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, se reinstalli win 10 puoi scegliere di non avere fast boot
<MoL0ToV> ho un ssd da 500 giga
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, ogni tanto in windows bisogna dare 'pulitura disco'
<MoL0ToV> come mi conviene partizionare per avere sia windows che linux?
<MoL0ToV> potrei fare 250giga e 250giga
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, ti conviene lasciare uefi e semplicemente fare una partizione ntfs e installare dentro li , ormai win10 non ha bisogno di particolari 'posizioni'
<MoL0ToV> io ho un bios oldstyle
<MoL0ToV> niente uefi o altre porcate simili
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, allora fai due / tre partizioni una win una linux e una swap fine
<gigirock> installi bootloader in device e dovresti vivere felice ancora per qualche anno
<MoL0ToV> ho 8 giga di ram.. la swap posso farla da 8 giga?
<gigirock> yes
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, i pc di oggi quasi non usano la swap ma conviene averla, si sa mai che apri un jpg 34500000000x3456790
<MoL0ToV> capito
<MoL0ToV> ci metterò xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> + windows 10
<gigirock> non cpriptare ne win ne *ubuntu
<gigirock> xubuntu e' bello...... vivere con un sorcio in mezzo al video
<MoL0ToV> gnome3 o unity non mi piacciono
<MoL0ToV> per questo uso xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> che è anche più leggero
<angelo55> Ragazzi buongiorno, ho un ubuntu studio, sto cercando di installare samba o nautilus e mi da la schermata "non ha funzionato", segnalando errore del pacchetto: apt transaction returned result exit failed, cosa ho sbagliato? Sto usando direttamente Software per download e insallazione
<angelo55> devo condividere delle cartelle con il vicino di casa, usiamo la stessa rete ma lui lavora con un mac, avete consigli e/o alternative?
<angelo55> riprovo più tardi, ma lascio aperta
<Clementina> Buongiorno a tutti, ieri ho installato ubuntu 17.10 su un lenovo b50-30 dove c'era una versione più vecchia che dava un pò di problemi (sempre avuti dall'inizio ma ignorati). L'installazione è andata a buon fine ma dopo il login tastiera e touchpad non rispondono e sono costretta a spegnere dal tasto di accensione. ho seguito varie istruzioni trova
<Clementina> te sul forum ma non sono riuscita a risolvere. non so più cosa fare.non penso che reinstallare tutto di nuovo risolverà la situazione perchè comunque il puntatore e la tastiera funzionano normalmente fino alla schermata di login, dopo morti.
<Carlin0> Clementina, che uubntu usavi prima e  che problemi dava ?
<Clementina> 15.04 mi pare
<Clementina> non si spegneva nè riavviava
<Clementina> dovevo sempre spegnere dal pulsante del pc
<Carlin0> premesso che la 15.04 è fuori supporto forse era più facilmente risolvibile  e meno fastidioso quello
<Clementina> poi iniziava ad essere lento non so perchè, visto che avevo appena creato un supporto usb con la 17.10 per il mio pc personale ho pensato (ma forse non è stata una buona idea) di aggiornare tutto
<Carlin0> Clementina, che cpu ha questo pc ? e quanta ram ?
<Clementina> sto cercando online perchè non mi ricordo
<Clementina> dual-core Celeron N2830 (2.16/2.41GHz) e i 4GB di RAM
<Clementina> ma non sono proprio convinta
<MoL0ToV> perchè non aspetti che esca la 18.04LTS?
<MoL0ToV> io uso e installo solo LTS
<MoL0ToV> esce ad aprile
<Carlin0> cmq se la cpu è quella faresti bene a passare a qualcosa di piùù leggero tipo xubuntu
<Clementina> si ci avevo pensato di aspettare la LTS, ma alla fine ho installato questo perchè avevo già la chiavetta pronta con la 17.10
<Carlin0> infatti MoL0ToV la 17.10 ha parecchi problemini , partendo da wayland
<Clementina> appena esce la LTS passo con tutti i pc a quella di sicuro
<Carlin0> Clementina, se vuoi usarlo subito prova la 16.04 che è l'ultima LTS
<Carlin0> sarebbe meglio xubuntu però visto che hai notato rallentamenti
<Clementina> ma dopo anni con la 15.04, solo che io uso da anni ubuntu e ho provato ma non mi trovo con le altre... ma ho visto solo mint
<Clementina> non ho trovato lo stesso supporto di forum chat ecc che c'è con ubuntu che ormai uso da parecchi anni. però se mi dite che è la cosa ideale ci provo.
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu è una ubuntu alla fine con xfce al posto di gnome o unity
<Carlin0> è sempre ubuntu ha solo una interfaccia grafica più leggera
<Clementina> si infatti ora stavo guardando infatti
<Clementina> che versione mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> 16.04 sicuramente
<MoL0ToV> aspetta la 18.04LTS
<MoL0ToV> ormai manca un mese...
<Clementina> pure di xubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> si
<Carlin0> per la 18.04 ci va uncora un mese
<Clementina> qualcosa ci devo mettere però sul pc, così non si può usare
<Carlin0> uscirà il 26 aprile
<Clementina> aspetto la 18.04 per l'altro ancora del 2015 che ho (che ha problemi con il wifi invece)
<Carlin0> metti xubuntu 16.04 poi avanzi di versione
<Clementina> ok
<Clementina> si installa con lo stesso sistema di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Clementina> posso mettere anche xubuntu sulla stessa chiavetta dove ho ubuntu 17.10 o faccio casini?
<Carlin0> mettilo dovrebbe sovrascriverlo
<Carlin0> Clementina, che programma usi per far ela chiavetta ?
<Clementina> quindi lo sovrascrivo direttamente
<Carlin0> Clementina, che programma usi per far ela chiavetta ?
<Clementina> pensavo di fare una partizione, però forse non mi serve. boh penso il programma preinstallato su questo pc, qui ho ubuntu 17.10 ma l'ho installato solo lunedì non so ancora cosa ci sta su :D
<Clementina> ho trovato il creatore di dischi d'avvio
<Carlin0> si usa quello ...
<MoL0ToV> usb-gtk-creator si chiama mi pare
<Clementina> quindi mi sovrascrive direttamente l'immagine
<MoL0ToV> un nome simile
<MoL0ToV> si sovrascrive
<Clementina> mi apre una finestra che mi dice ripristina immagine disco e mi fa scegliere dove ripristinare, senza il creatore di dischi di avvio
<Clementina> mi fa scrivere direttamente
<Clementina> sto provando la live di xubuntu ed è una scheggia, grazie del consiglio
<Clementina> sembra andare tutto bene tranne una cosa, non si spegne. come prima in pratica. resta la schermata di chiusura ma non si arresta il sistema
<Clementina> devo spegnerlo manualmente con il pulsante, come prima con ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> !acpi | Clementina prova questo ...
<ubot-it> Clementina prova questo ...: Per impostare momentaneamente questo parametro nel kernel , all'avvio quando appare il menù di grub premi "e" , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  aggiungi al fondo della riga l'opzione "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche
<Carlin0> ora vado a pappa a dopo
<Clementina> provo
<Clementina> mentre scorro con il cursore si modificano da soli i numeri, è normale?
<Clementina> escono dei 6 sparsi un pò ovunque
<Clementina> sono riuscita riprovando ma non riesco a mettere "=" non corrisponde la tastiera
<Clementina> sto provando tutti i tasti ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<Clementina> come posso fare?
<Explosion06> Ciao a tutti,
<Explosion06> stavo provando ad installare la versione 16.04 ma ho problemi ad avviare la live, cioè si blocca con la scritta ubuntu. la mia configurazione è i7 6700 con gtx960. c'è un modo per farlo funzionare?
<gigirock> Explosion06, una volta che ti trovi al menu' iniziale devi premere 'e' e editare la linea che appare , tolgiere quite e splash e aggiungere nomodeset , avvia in questa maniera e vediamo se parte, almeno vediamo a che punto si blocca il caricamento
<Carlin0> per avviare con le modifiche premi f10
<gigirock> ecco si
<Carlin0> Clementina, se non riesci a scrivere per via della tastiera cancella quiet e splash e  poi premi f10 per avviare , in questo modo quando spegni vedi dove si blocca e gli fai una foto che poi ci farai vedere
<Carlin0> Clementina, hai letto ?
<Explosion06> Carlin0, adesso provo
<Carlin0> parli con uno ti risponde l'altro
<Clementina> non sono riuscita in nessun modo a spegnere il pc, ho provato le varie soluzioni sul forum ma niente
<Clementina> devo sempre spegnere manualmente
<Carlin0> Clementina, primam ti ho detto ...
<Carlin0> questo manco legge
<Avidemux9> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto, non riesco ad istallare Avidemux su lubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?...sto seguendo questo tutorial http://avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=build:install_2.6
<Avidemux9> ma non ci capisco niente
<Carlin0> !info avidemux
<ubot-it> Package avidemux does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a programmi che non provengono dai repo ufficiali , mi spiace
<Avidemux9> una repo ufficiliare per modificare video?
<Avidemux9> ufficiale*
<ryuujin> Avidemux9: esula dall'argomento del canale, ma da' un'occhiata a HitFilm
<Avidemux9> ok
<ryuujin> Avidemux9: e' un po' complicato da usare, ma permette di manipolare video con layer, trasformazioni etc etc... c'e' anche per linux
<ryuujin> !chat | Avidemux9
<ubot-it> Avidemux9: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Avidemux9> ryuujin:  ma hitFilm è a pagamento?
<ryuujin> no
<ryuujin> solo alcune espansioni... ma io ci faccio tutto con la versione base e i plugin che trovo in giro
<ryuujin> viene usato per produrre indimovie
<Avidemux9> ryuujin: ma dal terminale si può installare?...oppure bisogna scaricare il film  tar.gz?
<ryuujin> ha un installaer grafico... ma ribadisco, per queste cose #ubuntu-it-chat
<mister1> salve
<Clementina> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlG3kP5nGuZ
<lee909> Salve a tutti, mi consigliate di fare l upgrade della 16.04 alla 17.10?
<ilTeto> Buonasera, scusate ma sono proprio scarso e non riesco a far tornare Firefox in italiano, ho la versione 59.0.1 (32-bit) potreste aiutarmi? Grazie
<Carlin0> ilTeto, che ubuntu usi ?
<Clementina> si è disabilitata la connessione
<ilTeto> Carlin0
<ilTeto> 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> ilTeto, apri un terminale e scrivi dpkg -l | grep firefox | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ilTeto, posta il link che esce
<ilTeto> Carlin0, http://termbin.com/yucb
<Carlin0> ilTeto, scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox about:addons poi scegli lingua e selzioni italiano
<Carlin0> lingua o language se è in inglese
<ilTeto> Carlin0, ok ci sono
<Carlin0> ilTeto, dopo devi chiudere e riaprire firefox
<ilTeto> Carlin0, grazie, provo
<ilTeto> Carlin0, non è cambiato niente
<Carlin0> ilTeto, ma il sistema è aggiornato ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, si proprio ora
<Carlin0> postami di nuovo il comendo di prima allora
<Carlin0> ilTeto, dpkg -l | grep firefox | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilTeto> Carlin0, http://termbin.com/yage
<Carlin0> ilTeto, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilTeto> Carlin0, No LSB modules are available.
<ilTeto> http://termbin.com/amjg
<Carlin0> ilTeto, il sistema si è aggiornato prima o dopo che aprissi firefox ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, prima che lo riaprissi
<Carlin0> ed hai impostato italiano come ti ho detto prima immagino
<Carlin0> about:addons
<ilTeto> Carlin0, direi di si
<Carlin0> e cosa hai combinato ilTeto per far si che non sia più in italiano?
<Carlin0> a sto punto ci hai messo del tuo direi ...
<ilTeto> Carlin0, niente, da qualche giorno è passato in inglese dopo che mi si è chiuso e da allora niente. ho disinstallato e reinstallato ma niente da fare
<Carlin0> !vedisources | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<ilTeto> @ubot-it, http://termbin.com/8ur3
<Carlin0> ilTeto, ultimo tentativo anche se vedo che hai una bella sfilza di ppa ...
<Carlin0> ilTeto, sudo apt install --reinstall firefox firefox-locale-it
<Carlin0> poi chiudi e riapri firefox , se non va non so più cosa dirti
<ilTeto> Carlin0, grazie sta andando. poi ti dico
<Carlin0> hai un sacco di ppa però ... e quelli incasinano
<ilTeto> Carlin0. non ho idea di cosa siano
<Carlin0> sono sorgenti software non ufficiali ilTeto
<Carlin0> !ppa | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ilTeto> Carlin0, niente, tutto come prima. Non ho molto sul pc come faccio a riconoscerle?
<Carlin0> ilTeto, quando segui guide prese a casaccio nel web che ti fanno dare il comando "sudo add-apt-repository" stai aggiungendo fonti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> ilTeto, hai pass salvate o altre cose simili su firefox ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, purtroppo non essendo capace ogni tanto devo chiedere aiuto. si ho pswrd ma non dovrebbe essere un problema recuperarle
<Carlin0> ilTeto, puoi fare ancora una prova, chiudi firefox e cerchi la cartella nascosta nella tua home che si chiama .mozilla e la rinomini in .mozilla-bak o come ti pare
<Carlin0> poi provi a riaprire firefox
<Carlin0> per ripristinare basta che fai il contrario
<Carlin0> rinominando la cartella da .mozilla-come-lai-chiamata a  .mozilla
<ilTeto> Carlin0, ci provo! ci vorrà un paio d'ore ma penso di farcela ;)
<ilTeto> per ora grazie Carlin0 buona serata, devo andare
<Carlin0> ciao ilTeto
<ubuntufaschifo> Ubuntu fa' schifo
<ubuntufaschifo> Viva macOS
<pier5230> Buongiorno, problemi di boot da usb apparentemente irrisolvibili
<pier5230> Qualcuno mi vuole gentilmente consigliare?
<pier5230> Ubuntu si avvia ma dopo qualche minuto si blocca e non arriva sulla scrivania
<pier5230> nessun help?
<pier5230> peccato... grazie ugualmente
<lollux> Buonasera
<lollux> ho installato kubuntu su un vecchio pc che aveva w7 starter. Quando uso la pennetta non da nessun problema, ma quando lo avvio senza pennetta non vedo tre quarti dello schermo
<lollux> come posso risolvere il problema?
<lollux> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0CrIjepTQY1c27GYSj7c?signature=63cb040566b03e97812dbedec81a16196d92dfd9ae8db7cc4d3baccbd3e37812&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MjE3NTQzNzV9 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Sa24Ze2pTkSZtLxSf269?signature=63cb040566b03e97812dbedec81a16196d92dfd9ae8db7cc4d3baccbd3e37812&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MjE3NTQzNzV9
<lollux> qui ci sono delle immagini per far comprendere meglio il problema
<lollux> Scusate nessuno può darmi un consiglio'
<lollux> ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-23
<Lollux> Buongiorno a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 32 bit sull mio pc, asus eee. Con la pennetta andava benissimo ma quando sono entrato dal sistema instllato ho trovato lo schermo quasi completamente nero
<Lollux> ho trovato questa guida su internet per risolvere il problema (http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1535&Itemid=191)
<Lollux> adesso però ho lo schermo fisso a 800x640. Esiste un modo per risolverlo senza sacrificare la risoluzione dello schermo??
<emi400> Buongiorno amici..ho provato ad i stallare sul mio nuovo asus sia ubuntu 16.04 che il 17 10 ma entrambi danno problemi tipo che all avvio nobfunziona il mouse e o touchpad, no  si vede nie te se non il desktop ma senza possibilita di fare nulla..se nin creare una nuova cartella e l impossibilita di eseguire gli aggiornamenti perche si blocca
<emi400> Salve, qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | emi400
<ubot-it> emi400: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<emi400> si l'ho fatta prima ma si è disconnesso e speravo era ancora memorizzata.. la ripropongo
<emi400> ho provato ad installare sul mio nuovo asus sia ubuntu 16.04 che 17.10 ma entrambi mi danno problemi.. ad alcuni riavvii non si vede niente se non il desktop vuoto e mouse e touch non funzionano..devo riavviare e anche se funziona qualcosa non fa aggiornamenti, non apre il software center e altre schede
<Carlin0> !dettagli | emi400
<ubot-it> emi400: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<emi400> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnmNNvZgKSB
<Carlin0> e che ubuntu hai installato ora ?
<emi400> 16.04 ma non osso fare niente perche non funziona ne tastiera ne mouse e si vede solo lo sfondo del desktop
<Carlin0> emi400, hai provato da live prima di installare ?
<emi400> si però poi ho installato quasi subito...all'inizio ha funzionato anche l'installazione ma poi si è cominciato a bloccare mouse e gli aggiornamenti e a dare errori con il software center
<Carlin0> il software center non funziona quasi mai , quello non mi stupisce , più che altro essendo che non hai una cpu "eccezionale" magari era meglio xubuntu che è un po più leggerino
<Carlin0> ma cmq prova da live prima di installare
<emi400> quindi non provo nemmeno a reinstallare la 17?
<Carlin0> la 17.10 no.... se vuoi provar escarica xubuntu 16.04 e lo provi da live se poi vedi che è tutto ok installi
<emi400> lubuntu invece? quella l'ho avuto anche su un altro pc
<Carlin0> lubuntu è ancora più leggera , s evuoi provare anche quello ma sempre la 16.04
<emi400> va bene grazie...allora provo con una delle due e vediamo come va..grazie ancora!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<emi400> ciao!
<Lollux> Buongiorno, sto usando un pc datato con ubuntu 32 bit. Il pc è eee pc dell'asus. Dava il problema che tre quarti dello schermo era nero dopo installazione. Su nternet ho letto che aggiungendo nomodev sulla stringa grub si risolveva. Effettivamente è così ma adesso ho una risoluzione solo 800x640
<Lollux> non esiste un modo per ritornare alla risoluzione superiore???
<Lollux> perché il pc ha uno schermo di 10 pollici e non si riesce a vedere quasi nulla se non con una lente d'ingrandimento
<Carlin0> Lollux, sei su uubntu ora ?
<Lollux> si
<Carlin0> Lollux, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Lollux, posta qui il link che esce
<Lollux> http://termbin.com/js9i
<Lollux> Carlin0  secondo te ubuntu era troppo pesante su questo pc?
<Carlin0> Lollux, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Lollux> ubuntu 16.04 LTS a 32 bit
<Lollux> su pc similari aveva funzionato senza problemi
<Lollux> però erano sempre pc fissi
<Lollux> infatti se collego il portatile a un monitor il problema si risolve da solo
<Carlin0> eh forse era meglio lubuntu anche se non so se questo risolveva il problema del video
<Carlin0> Lollux, xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lollux> ma a parte il problema video il pc va benissimo. Se lubuntu non può risolvere il problema non mi metto a formattare nuovamente il pc
<Lollux> http://termbin.com/sd55
<Carlin0> Lollux, puoi sempre provare da live prima di formattare
<Lollux> da live non dava problemi, neanche ubuntu
<Lollux> il problema lo ho avuto dopo formattazione e avvio senza usb
<Carlin0> cmq è l'unica risoluzione quella 800 x 600
<Lollux> per questo non me lo aspettavo
<Lollux> Carlin0 si perché mi hanno detto di mettere tale comando: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Lollux> prima avevo una risoluzione milgiore
<Lollux> in ogni caso grazie Carlin0
<barbara06> salve sn nuova
<barbara06> non riesco a connetermi al wifi la rete la vedo inserico password giusta
<barbara06> la scheda
<barbara06> http://termbin.com/urhr
<sardonico> che versione di Ubuntu usi?
<barbara06> 16.04
<sardonico> barbara06: scrivi dmesg | grep rtl8188ee | nc termbin.com 9999
<gioraf98> ciao a tutti! ieri ho fatto l'upgrade da 16.04 a 17.10 su dell vostro 3568 e non capisco perchè il touchpad non risponda esattamente ai comandi nel senso che il cursore ogni tanto scatta... ho già provato a modificare sensibilità e cose varie
<gioraf98> con il mouse invece non ci sono problemi
<Carlin0> gioraf98, come hai fatto upgrade ?
<gioraf98> tramite aggiornamento
<gioraf98> ma quando è uscito l'avevo installato da disco e c'era lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> gioraf98, non si può aggiornar edalla 16.04 alla 17.10
<Carlin0> gioraf98, non si può aggiornare dalla 16.04 alla 17.10
<gioraf98> come no?
<gioraf98> vabbè altrimenti aspetto 18.04 e faccio una nuova installazione
<gigirock> gioraf98, hai aggiornato bios ?
<Carlin0> no dalla 16.04 avresti dovuto passare prima alla 16.10 poi alla 17.04 e infine alla 17.10 , ma direttamente non si può
<gigirock> gioraf98, controlla anche che ci siano 'driver aggiuntivi'
<gioraf98> non ci sono driver
<gioraf98> e come si aggiorna il bios?
<gioraf98> mi pare di averlo fatto da windows 10 con i dell update
<gioraf98> comunque dalla 16.04 mi ha fatto passare direttamente alla 17.10
<gigirock> gioraf98, ok, allora e' un problema di driver... anche se io ho usato dell latitude per 10 anni e mai avuto problemi con pad con ubuntu
<gioraf98> ma questo mi ha dato problemi sono con la 17.10
<gioraf98> con le altre versioni andava benissimo
<gioraf98> quindi posso fare qualcosa?
<Carlin0> gioraf98, avanzare di versione quando tutto funziona non è una buona idea
<gigirock> gioraf98, puoi tornare alla 1604 previo reinstallazione senza formattazione
<gigirock> gioraf98, a patto che non hai cryptato la /home
<Robben> buon pomeriggio . . .ho un problemo con il pc fisso, di punto in bianco stamattina non funziona internet .. mi dice disconnesso fuori rete (uso il cavo)
<Robben> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ? grazie
<Carlin0> Robben, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc o hai altri sistemi operativi ?
<Robben> solo ubuntu ù
<Robben> posso dirti che una volta usavo una pennetta wifi al posto del cavo
<Carlin0> Robben, è un pc nuovo ?
<Robben> mi sta venendo in mente un probabile conflitto ... bho non sono cmq esperto
<Robben> no il pc è vecchi o
<Carlin0> Robben, prova con una live sempre via cavo , se non funziona il problema è hardware
<Robben> nel caso in cui funziona devo reinstallare tutto ?
<Carlin0> nel caso in cui funziona solo tu puoi sapere cosa hai combinato su quel pc
<Carlin0> intanto prova e  ti levi il dubbio
<Robben> no ho fatto nulla ieri sera ho visto un film su tim vision, poi l'ho spento e stamane riacceso
<Carlin0> eh bhe cmq devi capire se il problema è hardware o software , poi da li si vede cosa fare
<Robben> carlino
<Robben> mentre creavo la pennetta live ho provato a rimettere la pennetta wifi e cosi funzione
<Robben> me ne sono accorto perchè con il cavo da come simbolo sulla barra freccia su / giu mentre con il wifi da le onde progressive
<Carlin0> ok Robben ma la scheda incriminata è quella ethernet provala con una live , non vedo altre soluzioni
<Robben> sis si la sto facendo
<Carlin0> se è defunta decidi se cambiarla o usare il wifi
<Carlin0> se non è defunta si cerca di capire cosa è successo
<Carlin0> ma essendo il pc vecchio ed ha smesso di funzionare di colpo il dubbio è forte
<Robben> in live da lo stesso errore
<Robben> ma continua a cercare il wifi e non il cavo
<Carlin0> Robben, stacca il wifi
<Carlin0> se non funziona nemmeno da live è defunta la scheda ethernet
<Robben> ho staccato la pennetta wifi prima di accenderlo di nuovo
<Robben> provo e reinstallare tutto se non va me lo uso con la pennetta
<Robben> grazie carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<lumus69> Salve a tutti, ho bisogno di utilizzare Ubuntu 16.04 senza un monitor collegato. Il problema è che quando Ubuntu si avvia senza monitor e mi collego in Vnc, la grafica è molto rallentata. Come posso fare in modo che Ubuntu non si accorga che il monitor non c'è?
<[Enrico]> lumus69: vnc è lento non ci puoi fare molto. Magari usa qualcos'altro tipo xrdp (con backend xorg, non vnc)
<lumus69> Grazie, il bello e che anche se ci ricollego il monitor fisico, la grafica resta rallentatissima.
<[Enrico]> come ho detto VNC è lento
<lumus69> grazie Enrico, però la grafica rimane lenta anche lavorando direttamente con mouse e tastiera sul pc
<lumus69> ho ipotizzato che possa dipendere dalla risoluzione
<[Enrico]> lumus69: ah ok, capisco come intendi ora. Per quello non saprei, sicuramente non è normale e c'è un problema
<lumus69> se riavvio il pc con monitor collegato il tutto si risolve
<[Enrico]> fra 5 minuti devo andare a prendere il treno e non ho tempo per aiutarti a fare una diagnosi, quelle richiedono tempo. Magari qualcun altro ha tempo
<lumus69> io però ho bisogno di lavorare senza monitor e non so come forzare la risoluzione dello schermo per fare in modo che anche senza monitor le impostazioni non cambiano
<lumus69> grazie comunque.
<[Enrico]> ma no la risoluzione non conta, può essere tranquillamente cambiata dinamicamente in ogni momento
<[Enrico]> più probabilmente è il driver che non si inizializza
<lumus69> ok, nelle versioni precedenti di ubuntu, impostavo: nomodeset nella riga  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX (nel file grub) e funzionava, ma con ubuntu 16 non sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<lumus69> Salve a tutti, ho bisogno di utilizzare Ubuntu 16.04 senza un monitor collegato. Il problema è che quando Ubuntu si avvia senza monitor e mi collego in Vnc, la grafica è molto rallentata. Come posso fare in modo che Ubuntu non si accorga che il monitor non c'è?
<XxCrisxX> Buonasera, volevo sapere se per xubuntu c'è un programma come Dev c se è possibile
<emy> ciao!...
<Emy> Ciao Tutti..    ho installato ubuntu su un sony vaio ... portatile... il mouse di serie non mi funziona bene.... solo quello collegato a USB
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-24
<Uragano> Ciao, sono nuovo di questa chat. Vorrei iniziare a cimentarmi con questo sistema operativo
<Uragano> Utilizzo un vecchio NetBook cin Window xp 2 gb ram
<kilolinux> buongiorno, vorrei sapere quando si configura da zero un hard disk per il dual boot Ubuntu Windows 10 UEFI GPT conviene installare prima windows e poi splittare la partizione con il software disco windows da destinare a ubuntu oppure ci sono altre procedure?
<Carlin0> kilolinux, io preparerei prima tutte le partizioni
<kilolinux> Carlin0 il problema è che se definisco prima le partizioni con gparted penso che devo rispettare l'ordine per windows 10 perchè nel setup quando seleziono il disco da destinare a win10 e poi clicco su New  in automatico mi dovrebbe creare le partizioni nel seguente ordine Recovery > System (EFI 100MB) > MSR > Primary (C:/)
<kilolinux> Carlin0 tra l'altro non so se devo aumentare anche la partizione EFI a 260MB per i dischi 4K
<Carlin0> kilolinux, premesso che qui non diamo supporto a win , so che puoi destinare win a determinate partizioni , e quando ho detto che le preparerei prima intendevo proprio tutte compresa la efi
<Carlin0> quindi ...
<Carlin0> io preparerei prima tutte le partizioni
<kilolinux> Carlin0 si è possibile creare le partizioni prima con gparted ma poi come faccio nel setup di win a indicargli quale destinare per il recovery, per l'msr e per l'efi?
<Carlin0> kilolinux, chiedilo su ##windows
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<kilolinux> Carlin0 per quanto riguarda ubuntu il grub va installato nella partizione efi dove c'è pure win?
<Carlin0> !uefi | kilolinux
<ubot-it> kilolinux: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kilolinux> Carlin0 dalla dicitura "If your disk already contains an ESP (eg if your computer had Windows 8 preinstalled), it can be used for Ubuntu too" bisogna installare il grub di ubuntu insieme al bootloader di win
<kilolinux> Carlin0 supponendo di formattare a posteriori win , quando lo reinstallo andrà a sovrascrivere anche il grub di ubuntu?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sapete come mai in ubuntu16.04 non c'e' l'eseguibile "sntp" (nel pacchetto ntp)?
<sacarde> nelle altre versioni c'e'!
<opto> buonasera ho un problema con l'immagine del monitor che sfarfalla. uso un portatile acer con U17.10 AMD® A9-9420 radeon r5, 5 compute cores 2c+3g × 2.
<finsternis> sacarde: sara` ora derivante da un pacchetto specifico, `sntp`?
<sacarde> finsternis, ma su artful e bionic c'e'
<sacarde> e la pagina man c'e' anche su xenial
<Mr_Pan> !info sntp
<ubot-it> Package sntp does not exist in xenial
<sacarde> nelle altre versioni neppure, e' dentro il pacchetto "ntp"
<Carlin0> sacarde, cosa cerchi ?
<sacarde> facevo notare che su xenial, nel pacchetto ntp non c'e' il binario sntp
<sacarde> anche se c'e' il man
<Carlin0> !info ntp
<ubot-it> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 513 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<Carlin0> in artful c'è sacarde
<Carlin0> !info sntp artful
<ubot-it> sntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol - sntp client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu3 (artful), package size 89 kB, installed size 274 kB
<sacarde> si, mi chiedevo come mai soltanto su xenial non c'e'
<sacarde> !info sntp xenial
<ubot-it> Package sntp does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> sacarde, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<sacarde> ah, ok
<Carlin0> qui facciamo solo supporto non sviluppo
<sacarde> ok
<Gab89> ciao
<Gab89> vorrei installare ubuntu nel mio pc ma non riesco
<Gab89> l'unico modo per farlo è installarlo da chiavetta ma non funziona nessuna utility: LILI, Universal usb imstaller...
<Gab89> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Gab89, prepari la chiavetta da win o da ubuntu ?
<Gab89> da fedora
<Carlin0> Gab89, sai usare dd ?
<Gab89> cos'è?
<Carlin0> Gab89, come non detto , prova con etcher https://etcher.io/
<Gab89> provo...
<Gab89> grazie
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Gab89> so come si fa,.l'ho fatto molte volte, ma ora non mi funzionano i programmi che usavo
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-25
<anandi> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE6N7WkpvTV
<anandi> Buongiorno. sto cercando aiuto per un problema tecnico che ho trovato accendendo il mio pc. spiego il problema: ho acceso il mio notebook sul quale ho istallato ubuntu da diversi anni e non appare piu la barra laterale con le icone .appaiono solo le cartelle che ho sul desktop, e una croce nera al posto delpuntatore delmouse
<anandi> pare che il sistema operativo sia proprio scomparso
<anandi> ho provato a spegnere e riaccendere
<anandi> usando il tasto di spegnimento , diverse volte, ma non cambia nulla
<anandi> sto scrivendo da un altro pc con un altro sistema operativo
<anandi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a capire cosa è successo e come posso risolvere?
<anandi> grazie
<FABIO-01> SALVE!
<FABIO-01> GRUB NON MI FUNZIONA
<FABIO-01> E ho ricevuto questo errore (GRUB-COMMON 2.02 BETA-4UBUNTU7.3)
<FABIO-01> Posso togliere e rimettere grub?
<FABIO-01> L'errore inteso come pacchetto errato
<FABIO-01> ogni volta per avviare devo andare in bios, mi farebbe comodo grub
<FABIO-01> sto scaricando grug reboot , l'ho preso ma non capisco cosa fa!
<Carlin0> !grub | FABIO-01 segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> FABIO-01 segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<FABIO-01> il fatto è che non ha completamente scaricato il pacchetto  sicuro che la guida mi dica come scaricarlo nuovamente
<FABIO-01> se ho capito dovrei utilizzare questa (sudo grub-install /dev/sdX) giusto?
<FABIO-01> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY0BBq01AHE
<FABIO-01> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Bqq4YQ0hZ
<FABIO-01> PROVO AD RIAVVIARE?
<FABIO-01> O avete suggerimenti, la guida è un po complicata.
<Carlin0> FABIO-01, la guida è in italiano , più di questo non so ...
<FABIO-01> secondo te adesso funziona con ciò che ho fatto, come posso avere la certezza
<FABIO-01> come faccio ha capire qualè la locazione giusta per mettere il boot loader (grub)
<FABIO-01> vabbè provo a riavviare!?
<FABIO-01> Grub non si avvia e per spegnere Ubuntu devo staccare la corrente, rimane con _ (trattino) lampeggiante con schermo nero.
<FABIO-01> Vorrei avviare VIM ma non si avvia , volevo utilizzarlo per leggere grub
<FABIO-01> Quindi Grub non si avvia ma esiste , Vim non si avvia eppure è installato di default e non si spenge, mi aiutate a risolverne almeno uno.
<Carlin0> FABIO-01, leggi la guida che ti ho postato prima
<FABIO-01> l'ho letta, ho provato le istruzioni ma non è cambiato nulla, e poi perchè tutti i programmi funzionano mentre vim no, e poi cosa fastidiosa non si spegne.
<FABIO-01> Se hai capito la guida puoi dirmi ha parole tue cosa dovrei fare? Grazie|!
<Carlin0> a me non sembra che tu l'abbia letta FABIO-01 se no non avresti dato comandi a casaccio
<FABIO-01> Sto provando vari software, si avviano tutti tranne vim è incredibile.
<FABIO-01> Quindi?
<FABIO-01> Rinviami la guida vediamo cosa è scritto che io non ho letto?
<FABIO-01> Sto facendo ricerche ho trovato questo Rescatux mi è utile che ne dite?
<FABIO-01> Però è beta!
<FABIO-01> Sto installando gparted
<FABIO-01> Mi puoi ridare la guida gentilmente
<FABIO-01> Avrei bisogno di un aiuto grazie, ho grub che non si avvia, e ubuntu che non si spegne.
<FABIO-01> Vorrei mandarvi lo screenshot ma dopo STAMP non si apre la scelta per salvare l'immagie mi potete aiutare per favore
<FABIO-01> Sto provando imgur ma non la carica mi da errore, mi aiutate per favore grazie
<FABIO-01> https://ibb.co/deqbZn
<FABIO-01> Siccome ho spento e avviato più volte non ho la guida (utile) potrei riaverla per favore e magari anche il SUPPORTO TECNICO.
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<FABIO-01> dovrei reinstallare ubuntu?
<FABIO-01> DOVREI SCRIVERE QUESTA sudo grub-install   MA IL PERCORSO QUALE DOVREBBE ESSERE???
<FABIO-01> In quale settore si trova grub??? Esiste grub solo che non si avvia (va in modalità simile erminale con scrtte grub per digitare ma io scrivo exit per uscire cosa dovrei fare?
<FABIO-01> Sto leggendo la guida ma se non mi aiutate ha capire il percorso di grub non risolverò mai.
<FABIO-01> Mi aiutate per favore?
<FABIO-01> Come posso capire dove si trova il grub esistente per correggerlo?????
<FABIO-01> So che si trova nell'hd di windows ma non conosco il settore esatto.
<FABIO-01> Per favore! Vi prego sono ore che ci sto provando, non posso stare tutto il giorno inchiodato qui mi aiutate per favore.
<FABIO-01> HO SCRITTO VIM /DEV/SDD4 MA NON TROVA NULLA
<FABIO-01> Ho fatto anche /dev/sdd2    non trova... mi aiutate per favore
<FABIO-01> Non so piu come dirvelo , mi aiutate voi che sapete farlo.... questo è il supporto tecnico o ho sbagliato???
<thealmighty> buongiorno a tutti, mi è comparsa una finestra che segnala un errore interno
<thealmighty> all'avvio di ubuntu
<FABIO-01> Non ti aiutano thealmighty sono ore che sono qui e non mi hanno aiutato , ho grub che non si avvia e ubuntu che non si spegne devo staccare la corrente e sono ore che chiedo aiuto
<thealmighty> non sempre sono tutti attaccati al pc
<FABIO-01> ci sono ma se ne fregano
<thealmighty> magari riprova in un altro momento, non è un servizio a pagamento quindi non li obbliga nessuno a risponderti
<thealmighty> io mi son trovato bene in diverse occasioni
<FABIO-01> potete aiutarmi ha risolvere il problema di grub per favore! grazie!
<FABIO-01> Carlin0 la guida l'ho letta ma non conosco l'esatta ubicazione mi puoi aiutare
<FABIO-01> io tempo addietro chiesi aiuto per collegare la tastiera ... mi hanno ridicolizzato e maltrattato , per farla breve dal nervoso ho spaccato il portatile al quale volevo collegare la tastiera.
<FABIO-01> Ma lasciamo stare ...!
<thealmighty> già che scrivi "ha risolvere" ridicolizzarti e maltrattarti è solo tempo che ti è stato dedicato, quindi ti hanno già aiutato
<michela> ciao HA tutti
<FABIO-01> vedi che ci sono...?
<FABIO-01> Quando si tratta di fare .... escono fuori!
<michela> ciao ha tutti
<FABIO-01> ciao micela
<michela> ciao
<thealmighty> micela
<michela> si
<michela> caio
<FABIO-01> puoi hhhaiutarmi visto che ti piacchiono le hhhh?
<michela> quale
<FABIO-01> Ho grub che non si avvia esiste ma non si avvia come dovrebbe
<Guest4913> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Guest4913, ti ho postato la guida varie volte ma tu non hai voglia di leggerla
<michela> caio
<Carlin0> quindi ora basta
<Guest4913> L'ho letta la guida ma se non conosco l'esatta ubicazione non posso fare nulla, mi puoi seguire nell'operazione
<Carlin0> Guest4913, ci sono 2 ubicazioni diverse : se hai ueif segui la guida per uefi , se non lo hai segui l'altra
<Guest4913> Carlin0 basta cosa, ti sto dicendo che la guida l'ho letta ma tramite Gperted non riesco ad individuare Grub che dovrebbe esistere perchè già possedevo Ubuntu ma siccome ho formattato e rimesso da capo ora non funziona dovrei o sostituirla o correggerla ma non capisco cosa dovrei fare.
<Carlin0> Guest4913, hai uefi ?
<Guest4913> Non sono esperto   l'ho letta ma non ne conosco il significato non sono esperto. PRINCIPIANTE AMATORIALE UTILIZZATORE.
<Guest4913> Si dovrei averla
<Carlin0> dovresti averlo , accerteti di come è fatto il tuo pc prima , noi non possiamo saperlo
<Guest4913> Se vuoi riavvio e mi scrivo cosa c'è in bios  può essere utile?
<Guest4913> Ho la scatola della scheda madre ti dico il modello o serve altro
<Guest4913> Asus Rampage V EXTREME USB 3.1
<Guest4913> Si nel bios ho letto uefi , cosa dovrei farci
<Guest4913> Spengo ti invio lo screen della bios aspetta
<FABIO-01> Nulla ho provato con stamp nella speranza che ricordasse l'immagine ma non sono riuscito ha immortalare la bios.
<michela> Carlin0 AI la mamma put tana Carlin0... tua madre E meglio conosciuta come la cicciolina delle langhe
<FABIO-01> Il problema di grub tutto sommato entrando in bios lo risolvo ma il problema grave è che non si spegne devo staccare la corrente rimane con schermo nero e cursore _ lampeggiante dipende da grub o altro?
<FABIO-01> ci riprovo questa sera....! Grazie comunque dell'aiuto!
<mickela> Carlin0 AI la mamma zoc cola carlin0...
<mickela> Carlin0 invalido depresso,esci invece di star sempre al pc ignobile figlio di carogna impalata
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 unquieted $~a
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
<Pippo11> Salve a tutti! Neofita del mondo UBUNTU ho un problema con la stampante. Ho regolarmente installato il pacchetto DEB fornito dal produttore, e collegandola in USB viene individuata regolarmente dal terminale. Facendo aggiungi stampante tuttavia parte ugualmente la ricerca del driver che risulta introvabile! Dove sbaglio? Su questo problema si basa
<Pippo11> la scelta di continuare ad imparare l'uso del sistema o di abbandonarlo (devo sostituire il portatile e sono all'estero e non voglio installare WIN craccato, ma qui originale costa una cifra improponibile!). Grazie! e
<enzotib> pippo11: che versione di Ubuntu stai usando?
<pippo11> Grazie, 16
<enzotib> pietroalbini: 16.04 o 16.10?
<enzotib> pietroalbini: scusa
<enzotib> Pippo11: 16.04 o 16.10
<Pippo11> controllo, un secondo
<Pippo11> 16.04
<enzotib> ok, 16.10 non è più supportata
<enzotib> Pippo11: non ce l'ho installata, se hai pazienza provo a scaricare l'immagine e fare una vm
<Pippo11> ho scelto una versione supportata sono all'inizio come già detto, io ho pazienza con chi è gentile come te! Vuoi sapere la stampante?
<enzotib> Pippo11: sì
<Pippo11> il link al softaware è http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=au&lang=en&prod=dcpj172w_eu_as
<Pippo11> DCP J172w
<Pippo11> ci sarebbe anche un altro problemino, ma non vorrei esagerare...
<Pippo11> forse per quello ho trovato la soluzione da me, il tastierino numerico non funziona ma vedo che c'è una voce "controllo... etc" da disabilitare, poi provo
<Carlin0> !info numlockx
<ubot-it> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-7 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Carlin0> Pippo11, per il tastierino numerico devi installare questo pacchetto
<Pippo11> Grazie Carlin, percorrero' anche questa strada, me lo segno!
<Carlin0> Pippo11, ma la stampante ? che modello è ?
<Pippo11> DCP J172W (Brother)
<Carlin0> dicono che le brother vanno tutte aspe
<Pippo11> vanno tutte dove? non ho capito... intendi funzionano tutte?
<Carlin0> si almeno così dicono ...
<Pippo11> Modello non venduto in Italia
<Pippo11> Acquistato in Africa (sono in Tunisia)
<Pippo11> con la ricerca il driver non si trova, ma dal sito australiano si scarica il pacchetto DEB
<Carlin0> ma hai risolto ?
<Pippo11> solo in inglese ma quello non è un problema... l'ho installato ma
<Pippo11> qundo faccio aggiungi stampante non la trovo
<Carlin0> è collegata via usb ?
<Pippo11> si, e dal terminale la vede tra le periferiche, un poco strano
<Carlin0> hai provato a spegnerla e riaccenderla ?
<Pippo11> senza scollegarla dalla corrente
<Carlin0> dall'interruttore
<Carlin0> la spegni , la lasci spenta 10 secondi e la riaccendi
<Pippo11> dall'interruttore si, potrei provare a staccare l'alimentazione e riavvarla tenendola collegata, che ne dici?
<Carlin0> no al massimo prova a scollegarla e ricollegarla alla porta usb
<Pippo11> va bene, provero'
<Pippo11> non è che sbaglio sequenza dei comandi?
<Carlin0> che comandi ?
<Pippo11> aggiungi stampante va fatto con la periferica collegata o scollegata? in OSX e WIN non fa differenza, la maggior parte delle volte
<Carlin0> la devi avere collegata in modo che ubuntu la riconosce e te la propone
<Pippo11> boh! allora il problema dev'essere un altro, comunque se puoi aspettare 5 minuti passo in ambiente linux (sono in WIN e  devo riavviare)
<Carlin0> ah ok , 5 minuti resto ...
<Pippo11> grazie sei gentilissimo
<marcy81> salve, non riesco ad installare Wine
<Carlin0> marcy81, che ubuntu usi ?
<marcy81> ubuntu mate (credo 17.10)
<pippo> niente da fare, la vede ma non stampa
<Carlin0> marcy81, apri un terminale e scrivi lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<pippo11> niente da fare la vede ma non stampa, carlin0
<Carlin0> marcy81, incolla qui il link che esce
<marcy81> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLrNqNX31hB
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, nelle prorpieta della stampante alla riga URI della periferica cosa hai  ?  copai e incolla qui
<Carlin0> marcy81, hai la 17.04 ed è fuori supporto
<marcy81> e quindi?
<Carlin0> quindi marcy81 devi reinstallare la 16.04 o la 17.10
<Carlin0> ma meglio la 16.04
<marcy81> installare da capo?
<marcy81> ma non mi potete aiutare ad installare Wine?
<pippo11> proprio niente
<Carlin0> marcy81, hai un siistema operativo fuori supporto i repo sono disabilitati , non si può farci nulla
<marcy81> uffa... qui se sei fuori supporto non ti aiuta nessuno
<pippo11> Carlin0, ho detto una fesseria: usb://Brother/DCP-J172W?serial=BROE4H157202
<Carlin0> pippo11, parla con Mr_Pan lui usa le brother è più pratico di me
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, NO !   sei fuori supporto e i repository sono disattivati non hai scelta ...
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, no che non ti vuole aiutare nessuno .. per favore !
<Carlin0> io ho una HP
<marcy81> e allora che devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> [20:43:52] <Carlin0> quindi marcy81 devi reinstallare la 16.04 o la 17.10   >>> mi sembra chiaro
<pippo11> Carlin0, grazie lo stesso, sei stato gentilissimo, vediamo se Mr_Pan ha qualcosa da suggerirmi
<Carlin0> marcy81, installa la 16.04 ed hai supporto fino al 2021 , le altre solo 9 mesi
<marcy81> e come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> avresti dovuto aggiornare prima della fine del supporto
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, dammi 1 minuto che guardo
<Mr_Pan> pi\hai un modello non venduto in italia ma in Germania 8doove vivo) si :D
<Carlin0> marcy81, scarichi la iso e installi , e se non formatti non perdi manco i dati
<pippo11> Ti ringrazio! marcy81, prendi in considerazione di reinstallare, un bel BAKUP e via!
<pippo11> BACKUP
<marcy81> formattare????
<marcy81> non se ne parla
<pippo11> a mali estremi... non è poi cosi' terribile!
<marcy81> invece sì
<marcy81> ho 2 sistemi operativi
<marcy81> rischio di perdere un sacco di cose
<Carlin0> marcy81, nessuno ti obbliga ovviamente , scegli tu cosa fare
<pippo11> elimina quello16.10 e reinstalla
<marcy81> ma aggiornare non si più fare?
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, non mi sembra un nostro problema..
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, no ...
<marcy81> proverò sul forum, nella chat siete parecchio inflessibili. non è la prima volta che mi viene data una risposta del genere perché sono fuori repo. nel forum sono più gentili
<marcy81> grazie comunque
<pippo11> mi risulta che si puo' cancellare la partizione senza brasare tutto
<Carlin0> marcy81, aspè..
<Carlin0> !eol | marcy81
<ubot-it> marcy81: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> ma cmq avrai un sistema insicuro
<pippo11> se i consigli son tecnici devono essere inflessibili, se no si va a stima, marcy81
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, se segui quella guida NON instalare i Backport e i Proposed
<Mr_Pan> marcy81, sei ancora qui  ? ti trattiamo cosi male......
<marcy81> ok, non è la prima volta che mi devo arragiare da solo. ci metto più tempo ma alla fine risolvo sempre. pazienza, ci metterò più tempo del previsto
<Hiuuoth> salve
<Hiuuoth> sera
<Hiuuoth> ciao
<pippo11> la cosa strana è che la stampante riceve dei pacchetti, ma non esegue stampe... boh!
<Carlin0> marcy81, segui la guida dei repo eol
<Mr_Pan> Hiuuoth, nuovo nick.... ma quanti ne usi  ?
<Hiuuoth> uno fisso, no
<Mr_Pan> Hiuuoth, non mi risulta per nulla ma va bene ..
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcpj172w_eu_as&os=128   > hai scaricato questo  ?
<pippo11> Mr_Pan scusa, son dovuto uscire un attimo, si ho scaricato quello
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, il primo della lista ?
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, prova a cancellare la stampante installata  e reinstalla
<pippo11> LPR Printer driver DEB pakage
<Mr_Pan> fala cercare in automatico
<Mr_Pan> e seleyiona dell elenco marca/modello corretti
<pippo11> non la trova, a meno che non sbagli ricerca...
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, no driver instal tool
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, cosi ti installa anche CUPs wrapper
<pippo11> non ho capito, scusa l'ignoranza
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, il primo della lista ... Driver Install Tool .. scarica quello
<pippo11> fatto
<pippo11> poi?
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, devi seguire le istruzioni che trovi li nella pagina ...
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, how to install
<pippo11> l'avevo già fatto, dici di ricominciare da capo?
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, si rifallo
<Mr_Pan> poi cancella la stampante e reinstalla
<pippo11> OK allora per adesso un sentito grazie, rifaccio tutto e vediamo! Buona serata!
<pippo11> ciao a tutti
<pippo11> Mr_Pan grazie! La DCP funziona! Avevo sbagliato la sequenza di installazione! Ora iniziero' a picchiarmi con scanner e tastierino!
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, se hai instalalto quello che ti ho detto io lo scanner dovrebbe gia andare
<Mr_Pan> fai partire simple scan e vedi se parte lo scaner
<pippo11> mo provo
<pippo11> uso SimpleScan?
<Mr_Pan> si
<pippo11> ok lo sto installando
<pippo11> mi chiede il software specifico dello scanner
<pippo11> Non ci siamo...
<pippo11> il pacchetto indicato da Brother è diversi da quello installato per lo scanner
<pippo11> brscan-skey-0.2.4-1.amd64.deb installato al posto di brscan4-0.4.4-4.amd64.deb
<pippo11> rifacendo la procedura con il nuovo driver funziona! Grazie di tutto Mr_Pan
<Carlin0> !info numlockx
<ubot-it> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-7 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Carlin0> per il tastierino ...
<Carlin0> sudo apt install numlockx
<pippo11> Carlin0, anche a te mille grazie, sto facendo
<pippo11> mmm, pero' non va... ma non vorrei rompere troppo
<pippo11> il tastierino non ne vuol proprio sapere... ancora qualche suggerimento?
<Carlin0> pippo11, ultima spiaggia , puoi provare a  riconfigurare la tastiera
<Carlin0> pippo11, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<pippo11> domani provo con calma, buonanotte a tutti e mille grazie
<Max72> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ?
<Max72> Quale è la versione di Linux più adatta per il mio Pentium 4 Prescott da 3.0 Ghz, socket 478 ?
<roberto> devo intallare qbtorrent ma non lo trovo sullo stor
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-18
<giano> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano a installare  lubuntu su  un pc che già ha Kubuntu ma è troppo lento
<giano> purtroppo quando seleziono la chiavetta nel boot non succede nulla, cosa posso fare. Grazie
<Carlin0> giano, kubuntu come lo avevi installato ?
<giano> Carlin0: sempre da chiavetta
<Carlin0> e quindi cosa è cambiato ora ?
<giano> Carlin0: è l'unico modo che conosco
<giano> Carlin0: quando seleziono la chiavetta non fa nulla, come se la chiavetta fosse vuota
<Carlin0> giano, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<giano> Carlin0: c'è un modo per farlo partire da terminale?
<giano> Carlin0: con iso su con un creatore di dischi di un altro lubuntu
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum della iso e casomai hai provato a cambiare chiavetta ?
<giano> Carlin0: md5sum non so cosa sia, cambiato chiave si
<Carlin0> !md5 | giano
<ubot-it> giano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ninnolo> buona sera a lor signori
<ninnolo> anni fa' conoscevo un comando che ti faceva sentire il rumore del pc
<ninnolo> non so' se fosse la ram che sentivo
<ninnolo> ne siete a conoscenza?
<David77> rumore del pc?????
<ninnolo> ciao
<ninnolo> si, un comando fichissimo noise puro
<ninnolo> rundom
<ninnolo> in pratica si sentiva l'attività dell'hardware amplificata
<David77> sarà semplicemente un suono scaricato da qualche parte che puoi sentire con qualsiasi comando per ascoltare suoni
<ninnolo> no, era un comando che davo da terminale
<David77> sarà un comando come aplay dove devi però mettere quale file eseguire
<ninnolo> recentemente m'è successo di trasferire una caterva di roba, oh, la presa delle cuffie vicino a quella usb captava
<ninnolo> e qualcosa si sentiva
<David77> quello sarà un rumore di fondo
<ninnolo> riproduzione live del rumore hardware
<ninnolo> i pc sono un gran casino di interferenza, per questa ragione sono ben schermati la dove necessita
<ninnolo> mi piacerebbe ritornare all'ascolto di quella cosa schermata, sottratta
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-19
<WSagitt> buongiorno
<WSagitt> faccio una domanda
<Mr_Pan> !chidi | WSagitt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | WSagitt
<ubot-it> WSagitt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<WSagitt> openvpn istallato su ubuntu 14,4 non riesco ada vere una velocità in base alla  ia dsl di 100mb massino che riesco a ricevere 30mb
<WSagitt> cè una soluzione ?
<Mr_Pan> WSagitt, hai server vpn sul tuo pc  ?  o usi una vpn remota ?
<WSagitt> openvpn server su vps con 100mb di banda garantita
<WSagitt> la mia adsll 100mb
<WSagitt> di dowloand e 20 in upload
<Mr_Pan> WSagitt, e allora sei perfettamente in media ...
<Mr_Pan> la vps "con 100 mb/s garatiti" andrá un po´+ piano
<Mr_Pan> la tua connesione casalinga i 100 mbs non li avrá mai visti manco con il binocolo
<Mr_Pan> mettici una connessione criptata in mezzo
<WSagitt> la adls con speedtest da 90mb
<Mr_Pan> ecco li i 30 mbs
<Mr_Pan> WSagitt, 90 fissi  ?
<WSagitt> il speedtest fatto sul vps fa 95md in download e 94 in upload
<Mr_Pan> anche la mia fa 102-103 a volte    ... ma la media reale sta sui 60
<WSagitt> si
<Mr_Pan> la vps ok
<Mr_Pan> parlo dalla connessione casalinga
<WSagitt> sì io da speedtest faccio circa 80mb
<Mr_Pan> comunque 30 mbs con vpn su vps remota ci sta
<Mr_Pan> comunque ci dobbiamo spostare da qui
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WSagitt> quindi perde il %
<Mr_Pan> passa di la
<David77> buongiorno a tutti! esiste un modo per far apparire un warning / alert automaticamente quando lo spazio disco di root è sotto un certo limite (esempio 1GiB)? lubuntu 18.04. grazie
<remix_tj> David77: a me lo fa già di suo
<remix_tj> quindi non credo serva mettere niente
<David77> remix_tj grazie della risposta. ma hai lubuntu oppure altre *ubuntu?
<remix_tj> ubuntu, e comunque credo che il warning sia dato da "Disk Usage Analyzer" (baobab)
<David77> non vorrei fosse invece dato dalla voce org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.housekeeping > free-size-gb-no-notify . che io ho su xubuntu ma non su lubuntu :(
<David77> remix_tj tu hai quella voce? e se si quanto è il valore? su xubuntu è 1
<Mr_Pan> David77, su lubuntu non cé´ perché e´specifica di gnome...
<David77> ma su xubuntu si quindi è per questo che stavo pensando a quella non avendo nessuna opzione dove indicare il limite per dare lo warning
<Mr_Pan> David77, a me su xubuntu mi avverte (mai successo in realta´ di esaurire /)
<Mr_Pan> mi arriva un allarme per /home e quindi direi che lo fará anche per /
<remix_tj> David77: quella voce non c'è perchè su lubuntu non usa gnome settings daemon
<David77> speriamo. il pc ha solo 32GiB di disco flash saldato sulla scheda madre e io lo userò e controllo solo nel fine settimana. prevenire è meglio che curare :)
<remix_tj> David77: metti uno script in cron che ti manda una mail se non è ok con lo spazio, oppure che apre una finestra per avvisarti
<Mr_Pan> David77, scarichi ssmtp (MTA) e gli fai inviare una mail al tuo indirizzo via cron con il risultato di df -h
<Mr_Pan> come suggerito da remix_tj
<Mr_Pan> David77, 32 GB una volt ainstallato il sistema opererativo quanto rimane per /home ?!?!
<David77> Mr_Pan 20,7GiB liberi
<David77> remix_tj l'ho già predisposto ma posso 'operare' solo nel fine settimana. spero ci sia un warning da "Disk Usage Analyzer" (baobab) come dici
<Carlin0> ma vivi tranquillo che quando il disco è pieno se ne accorge per forza
<David77> Carlin0 ahahahaha certo gli si blocca tutto! è poi è zio che deve risolvere
<Carlin0> si bloccano gli aggiornamenti , il resto funziona , pooi liberi spazio e torna tutto ok
<David77> gliel'ho scritto a caratteri cubitali: controlla sempre lo spazio libero. ma sai ai giovani gli entra da una parte e gli esce immediatamente dall'altra
<Carlin0> David77, insegnagli ad usare bleachbit
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<Mr_Pan> David77, ma fatti un cron che ti manda un aemail ogni giorno ... ci vogliono 5 minuti ...
<David77> (14:19:57) David77: remix_tj l'ho già predisposto
<David77> Carlin0 mi sembra gliel'ho messo negli appunti. anche io non so che succede visto che io controllo sempre lo spazio sia di root che di home di quelli che uso quotidianamente
<David77> ma se mi dici che sono solo gli aggiornamenti che non fa, meglio così
<Carlin0> David77, nelle ultime release gli aggiornamenti non occupano spazio nella cache , al massimo i nuovi kernel che cmq con bleachbit terrebbe sotto controllo
<David77> grazie
<linuxg> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> linuxg> ciao
<linuxg> ciao vorrei un consiglio avendo cancellato il mio source.list
<linuxg> mi consigliano di metterci questo da superuser
<linuxg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PQg6cz3tY/
<linuxg> è una mossa saggia?
<Carlin0> se sei quello dell'altra volta non hai cancellato solo quello , hai cancellato parecchia roba
<Carlin0> e rimettere un solo file non credo risolverà tutto
<linuxg> cavoletti
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-20
<z3r0sTr3sS> giorno a todos
<Mr_Pan> kOoLiNuS, buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ch etemp ofa a bari  ?
<kOoLiNuS> piove all'inglese da ieri pomeriggio
<Mr_Pan> azz
<Mr_Pan> qua in Germania sud sole
<z3r0sTr3sS> ma perchè il gatto non abbaia?
<z3r0sTr3sS> del tipo cane miagola
<z3r0sTr3sS> ma il gatto?
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS, questo e´un canale di supporto se vuoi cambia
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<z3r0sTr3sS> mi sembra giusta come risposta!
<z3r0sTr3sS> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=633622
<z3r0sTr3sS> help?
<z3r0sTr3sS> c'è qualcuno?
<z3r0sTr3sS> 404?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | z3r0sTr3sS
<ubot-it> z3r0sTr3sS: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> tu non hai fatto alcuna domanda tecnica
<z3r0sTr3sS> ho mandato un link :D
<Carlin0> non siamo sul forum ...
<z3r0sTr3sS> giusto uso pastebin..
<Carlin0> si ma spiega il problema
<Carlin0> il paste si usa per output lunghi
<z3r0sTr3sS> infatti
<z3r0sTr3sS> ecco il problema sto configurando un conky da me e non lo faccio da un po di anni
<z3r0sTr3sS> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7YKhNvSrKt/
<z3r0sTr3sS> dove sto sbagliando?
<Carlin0> a boh se vuoi ti passo una specie di tool per configurar eil conky
<z3r0sTr3sS> z3r0sTr3sS: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in
<z3r0sTr3sS>                  questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha
<z3r0sTr3sS>                  tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se
<z3r0sTr3sS>                  qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<z3r0sTr3sS> qualcuno sa qualcosa in merito a conky?
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS, non ripetere ...
<z3r0sTr3sS> ripetere cosa?
<z3r0sTr3sS> ho solo chiesto d'altronde chiedere è lecito rispondere è cortesia..
<alazred> z3r0sTr3sS: Se leggi bene giù al tuo allegato dice c'è un un endif senza un if ... Pero senza l'indentazione coretta non si capisce bene
<z3r0sTr3sS> alzared capisco quindi secondo te se scrivo del tipo:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6tHx8pk5Qg/
<z3r0sTr3sS> perchè funziona?
<Carlin0> ma perchè posti sono metà conf ?
<z3r0sTr3sS> perchè il problema si trova nel network..
<z3r0sTr3sS> che senso avrebbe postatare il tutto quando neanche ho finito di configurarlo?
<Carlin0> un errore di sintassi si può annidare ovunque
<z3r0sTr3sS> l'errore di "sintassi" è lì..non ovunque..altrimenti l'avrei già risolto e poi ho scritto sopra che mi funziona in /proc/net/route "wlan0"
<z3r0sTr3sS> o l'errore si trovi qui? >> "/sys/class/net/wlp2s0/operstate up"<< ?
<z3r0sTr3sS> >>"/sys/class/net/eth0/operstate up"<<
<z3r0sTr31S> mhh.. c'è qualcosa che non capisco..
<rolando> qualcuno può aiutarmi a verificare il file iso?
<Gabriele> scusate quando possibile ..dconf-editor salva sessione funziona su ubuntu?
<Gabriele> Scusa ChanServ volevo chiedere se dconf-editor salva sessione funziona su Ubuntu (non conosco la mia versione perché non so come si fa per saperlo). Sono nuovo. Scusa
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele, per consocere quale versione di ubuntu hai   apri Terminale e scrivi   lsb_release -a
<Gabriele> Grazie Mr_Pan però ricevo questa risposta: comando <<lbs_release>> non trovato, si intendeva forse: comando <<lbs_release>> da deb lbs-release
<Carlin0> Gabriele, fai copia/incolla dei comandi così no sbagli
<Gabriele> Grazie, Carlin0, come si fa incolla sul terminale?
<Gabriele> Grazie Carlin0, ma non so come si incolla sul terminale
<Gabriele> Grazie a tutti, ecco la risposta corretta: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Gabriele> Grazie a tutti, questa è la risposta corretta:Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Gabriele> Grazie Carlin0, ci sono arrivato, infatti ho ottenuto la risposta corretta Ubuntu 18.04.02 LTS
<Gabriele> Ora rimane solo la mia domanda da 100 pistole. Quando spengo correttamente il computer, alla riaccessione posso ritrovarmi tutte le cartelle e i programmi che stavo usando alla sessione precedente? Grazie ancora a tutti per la vostra pazienza.
<Gabriele> Scusa ChanServ  Quando spengo correttamente il computer, alla riaccessione posso ritrovarmi tutte le cartelle e i programmi che stavo usando alla sessione precedente? Grazie ancora a tutti per la vostra pazienza.
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele, cosa intendi  ?  e perché scrivi "scusa Chanserv.."  ?
<matteotanca> Gabriele, per gnome questa funzionalità è stata rimossa tempo fa https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002734.html
<matteotanca> in kde puoi ancora salvare la sessione
<matteotanca> comunque sia puoi ibernare il PC invece di spegnerlo
<Gabriele> Ho creduto di rivolgermi a qualcuno scrivendo ChanServ e chiedo scuso per distrarlo con la mia domanda. Quindi chiedo a matteotanca mi vuoi dire che questa possibilità di riaprire ubuntu e trovarlo dove l'avevo lasciato ora non si può più? Cosa significa che in kde si può ancora salvare la sessione? e come si fa? Si allora anche se lo lascio in pau
<Gabriele> sa torna a com'era prima, ma invece spegnendolo? avevo sentito di una applicazione che si chiama dconf-editor, non funziona?
<matteotanca> si chiama come dici, dconf-editor, sei libero di provare ma non ha mai funzionato bene. Ibernare il PC è diverso da sospendere
<Gabriele> allora non so cosa sia ibernare e come si faccia
<matteotanca> che ubuntu usi?
<matteotanca> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<matteotanca> questo potrebbe funzionare in tutte le ultime distro, 18.04, 18.10
<Gabriele> Grazie matteotanca io uso Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS. Può ndar bene il link che mi hai dato? e ancora una domanda: quando iberno posso chiudere il coperchio del portatile?
<matteotanca> si e si
<matteotanca> :)
<Gabriele> Grazie matteotanca, ma credo non funzioni perché mi dà: Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<matteotanca> devi avere una swap e disabilitare il secure boot da bios per far funzionare l'ibernazione
<Gabriele> caro matteotanca non ho studiato il greco ed è come se tu parlassi greco. Come si fa? e ci sono rischi che possa rovinare qualcosa?
<Gabriele> Nel mio bios credo di aver disattivato la secure boot da tempo dando la possibilità di avviare il sistema operativo anche da chiavetta o disco... se è quello che intendi.
<matteotanca> la swap è una partizione su disco che il sistema operativo usa come "ram sostitutiva" quando la vera RAM è occupata
<Gabriele> Caro matteotanca, non so lavorare sulle partizioni, mi puoi dare delle istruzioni precise a prova di stupido?
<matteotanca> per capire se hai la swap basta un : free -h
<Gabriele> provo
<matteotanca> per il resto non posso seguirti passo passo, sono a lavoro, magari tra due minuti stacco e non voglio lasciarti appeso
<matteotanca> ed in genere sconsiglio di farsi dare i commandi sulle chat, meglio se studi e capisci cosa stai facendo
<Gabriele> Bene a sapeinrsi, però ho imparato più oggi con te in 5 minuti che ieri in tutto il giorno in cerca di informazioni, comunque pare che abbia una swap free di 986M. E' sufficiente?
<Gabriele> va beh, se devi vai, proverò a cercarti in altro momento
<matteotanca> sembra di no
<matteotanca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1767299
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1767299 in partman-auto "Ubuntu 18.04 Installer creates swap partition too small" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gabriele> caro matteotanca, brutta notizia, comunque grazie, ora vado anche a vedere cosa mi dice @ubot-it
<Gabriele> Caro @ubot-it, sono andato a vedere e a dire la verità credo di averci capito poco, se non che si fa bollire la CPU. A te e a matteotanca chiedo posso usare una chiavetta da 32G per swap?
<matteotanca> ne perderesti i benefici, la lettura e scrittura su disco è più veloce
<matteotanca> puoi disabilitare quella swap ed usare uno swapfile
<Gabriele> caro matteotanca ma scrive in continuazione o solo a comando? Prendo nota di quello che suggerisci.
<matteotanca> diciamo "in continuazione", quando ha bisogno scrive e legge
<matteotanca> come la ram insomma, una ram su file
<Carlin0> si ma che la swap sia su partizione o su file sempre sul disco viene scritta
<Gabriele> quindi il file lo posso mettere dove voglio, cioè nella cartella che voglio?
<Carlin0> quindi non è che una sia più veloce dell'altra
<Gabriele> Carlino, ma ho altro spazio libero sul disco, poi ho anche un altro disco esterno. Posso usare quello?
<Carlin0> se scrivi su disco esterno rallenta per forza , per via dell'imbuto usb
<matteotanca> ecco, lui diceva USB
<Carlin0> si ho letto dopo
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti?action=show&redirect=SwapFaq#Creazione_manuale_di_un_file_di_swap
<Gabriele> quindi con il file al posto della swap può andare matteotanca?
<matteotanca> si, l'ibernazione funziona anche su swapfile
<matteotanca> a patto che non sia criptato
<Gabriele> sembra semplice qullo che dice CarlinO ma di quanto spazio dovrei aver bisogno matteotanca e non voglio scriptare il file. Come posso fare?
<Gabriele> caro matteotanca, come creo lo swapfile? grazie.
<matteotanca> segui il link di Carlin0 per come fare il file
<matteotanca> per la dimensione, dipende da tante cose
<matteotanca> quanta ram hai? cosa intendi lasciare aperto quando iberni il pc?
<Gabriele> qualche editor di testo e qualche cartella file, al limite il browser, ma quello è meno importante. Come faccio a sapere la mia ram?
<matteotanca> sempre free -h
<Gabriele> già, ma qui si può fare un incolla? mi è sembrato di no.
<Gabriele> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VkozYVmHRSOL4pmg9lGd?signature=34aa125e49758ad90aa0e0ae7bfb149c0ee0bd8d459153aca158858f23dd4cbe&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NTMwOTk4Mzl9
<Gabriele> Così lo vedi?
<Carlin0> Gabriele, hai circa 3,5 gb di ram e 1 gb di swap
<Gabriele> quindi?
<Gabriele> Sapete suggerirmi di quale dimensione mi consigliate di fare il file? Grazie CarlinO e matteotanca
<matteotanca> se hai spazio su disco crealo uguale alla RAM
<matteotanca> nel peggiore dei casi, l'ibernazione deve salvare tutta la RAM
<Gabriele> Gli devo indicare io in che cartella o va nel chown root:root /swapfile da solo e si allarga lo spazio?
<matteotanca> stai già indicando la cartella con /swapfile
<matteotanca>  "/" è la cartella root
<matteotanca> cioè la radice del file system su linux
<matteotanca> non confonderla con /root e con root
<matteotanca> root è l'utente con più alti privilegi, /root è la home di root. / è la root del filesystem
<Gabriele> ogni tanto mi scollego... dicevo, posso allargare la partizione di swap a scapito di una partizione di windows che uso in dual boot?
<matteotanca> si ma stai attento
<matteotanca> fai un bel backup prima
<matteotanca> ci si vede, stacco, per oggi ho dato :)
<matteotanca> a presto
<Giuseppe_> ciao ragazzi sapete come si fa a bloccare lo schermo da tastiera su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Giuseppe_> Ctrl + Alt + L Blocca lo schermo
<Giuseppe_> ciao pan gia ho provato ma nn funziona
<Mr_Pan> appena fatto su xubuntu
<Giuseppe_> io ho ubuntu 18.04
<Mr_Pan> io xubuntu 18.04
<Mr_Pan> stessa cosa direi
<Mr_Pan> control + alt + l
<Mr_Pan> riprova con calma
<Mr_Pan> tutti e tre insieme ...
<Giuseppe_> si lo sto facendo ma nada .. strano..
<Giuseppe_> boh..
<Giuseppe_> ah ecco a me è il tasto win + l
<Giuseppe_> con win + l va in blocca schermo..
<urus> a qualcuno interesa un pc msi ae222 , server hp, tv , gruppo elettrogeno 30 kw, prezzi trattabili
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> urus> passsa su chat
<Gabriele> Ciao Carlin0 sono ancora qui con quel problema di swap troppo piccola per l'ibernazione. Con Gparted ho scoperto che h9.77GB non allocati, credi che potrei usarli per ampliare l'area swap che ora è di circa 1GB, e tu sapresti dirmi come fare?
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele> i 9.77 sono contigui alla swap esistente  ?
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele> hai letto qua
<Mr_Pan> !swap
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<Gabriele> credo di no, ma in effetti non capisco quale sia l'area swap, come la distinguo?
<Gabriele> Grazie @ubot-it, vado subito a vedere
<Gabriele> si ho visto @ubot-it, ma non so individuare la partizione swap per sapere se lo spazio che ho disponibile è adiacente, mi sai dire usando gparted da cosa la vedo? grazie
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele> apri gparted e lo vedi
<Mr_Pan> Gabriele> hai letto il link  ?  é tutto spiegato li.
<Gabriele> Si, Mr_Pan, ho aperto gparted , ti chiedo scusa della mia ignoranza, ma la parola swap non riesco a leggerla
<Gabriele> Mr_Pan La partizione libera non mi dà la possibilità (col tasto destro) di formattarla come linux-swap
<Gabriele> @ubot-it Data la mia ram ho bisogno di 5-8GB secondo la tabella al link che mi hai dato, ma dimmi se ho capito bene, ossia che anche avendo già uno spazio swap posso crearne un altro e usare quello al posto di quello preesistente
<Gabriele> sono troppo ignorante per voi, ho capito, scusate il disturbo
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-21
<rosa> Salve, come possono resettare le impostazioni di alsamixer a quelle predefinite?
<HurrySM> Buongiorno. Ho necessità di eseguire di nuovo un programma quando questo viene chiuso in autonomia.
<orto96> ciao, ho un problema con Ubuntu 18.04 su pc portatile Dell
<orto96> Il segnale wifi è molto debole e non riesco a risolvere il problema
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-22
<Angelo> salve, non riesco ad installare ubuntu in dual boot, quando avvio il pc da usb compare in loop l'errore : error_sched 20
<rosella> rosita477
<rosella> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<RockChain90> Ciao ragazzi, dove trovo i settaggi network in ubuntu server 18.10?
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-23
<nicooloo> potreste dirmi se è possibile lanciare un programma da bash senza usare ogni volta ./ come ad esempio si fa con i comandi ls e cd? se si, come si fa?
<Claudio92> Salve, ho cambiato scheda video da amd a nvidia, all'accesso del desktop vedo solo una schermata nera. Come posso risovere? Grazie in anticipo.
<Claudio92> Scusate la mia impazienza, questo canale è ancora attivo?
<vitto59> ciao
<vittorio100> questae e bella installare linux senza cd e chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> vittorio100> come vorresti fare  ?
<Mr_Pan> una soluzone cisarebbe via pxe
<vittorio100> si
<vittorio100> ma e complicata
<Mr_Pan> vittorio100> ma perché niente cd e niente usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> e ti rimane solo pxe
<vittorio100> il proplema che ho un pc vecchio
<Mr_Pan> lettore dvd esterno   ?
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti torniamo a PXE ...
<vittorio100> andra per pxe
<vittorio100> oppure wubi
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-24
<bicz> 'giorno
<bicz> con la 18.04 mi sono perso come mettere la spunta 'elimina' su tastro destro dei file
<bicz> nelle versioni precedenti lo settavo nelle impostazioni di nautilus
<vittorio100> ciao ragazzi sto tentando di mettere wupi su pc e si blocca ho windows10 come siste operativoe vorrei affiancare wupi grazie
<dadadan> salve
<dadadan> volevo sapere come faccio ad installare un desktop diverso (volovo mettere deepin)
<dadadan> vabbe grazie lo stesso arrivederci
<pi_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-16
<albu> salve sono albelrto e uso ubuntu , ma non capisco perchè non riesco a scaricare ubuntu studio 18.04 a 32 bit , e comer fare per avere ubuntu 19.10 a 32bit
<[Enrico]> albu: ubuntu non viene più fornita a 32 bit, solo 64 bit ora
<albu> grazie, anche la studio o derivate?
<[Enrico]> albu: tutte
<albu> e chi ha pc datati a 32bit non funzionano giusto?
<[Enrico]> albu: sono PC vecchi di 15 anni.... non vengono più supportati.
<[Enrico]> albu: anche perché difficilmente hanno risorse sufficienti per un utilizzo fluido e piacevole
<albu> io ho un toshiba satellite a200 non so come capire se è un 32 o 64bit
<[Enrico]> albu: basta guardare il modello della CPU
<albu> dal bios si riesce a vedere? Grazie per le risposte.
<[Enrico]> albu: grep name /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 1
<[Enrico]> lancia questo in un terminale e copia / incolla qui
<[Enrico]> (è solo una riga)
<albu> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz × 2
<[Enrico]> ok un secondo guardo su ark.intel.com
<Carlin0> fino alla 18.04 le derivate ci sono a 32
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: ubuntu studio non raccomanda la 18.04 dal sito ufficiale, mi pare di capire
<[Enrico]> albu: è a 64 bit: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/32427/intel-core-2-duo-processor-t5550-2m-cache-1-83-ghz-667-mhz-fsb.html
<Carlin0> cmq se la cpu supporta il 64 bit meglio
<[Enrico]> albu: detto questo è roba molto vecchia, non ti aspettare chissà che performance
<albu> ottimo direi ,grazie mille allora passo da edubuntu a ubuntu 19.10 grazie mille.
<[Enrico]> prego
<Carlin0> albu, IMHO meglio le LTS , poi fai tu
<albu> IMHO mi spieghi che significa?
<Carlin0> eh albu inoltre con quella cpu eviterei ubuntu e userei xubuntu/lubuntu
<Carlin0> che sono più leggerine
<vitodoc> albu: IMHO= a mio modesto parere
<albu> ha , grazie mille ora sto scaricando la version ubuntu 18.04 lts e anche la versione lubuntu 18.04, questa vedo è 32   bti per fortuna.
<Carlin0> si ma ti conviene la 64 dal momento che la tua cpu lo supporta
<vitodoc> albu: Lubuntu esiste anche la 64bit
<vitodoc> albu: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<albu> si su questo pc che ti sto scrivendo usero la ubuntu 18.04 lts a 64 bit e su altro pc con 1gb di ram solamente usero la lubuntu e con il programma fullsync per sincronizzare due pc da remoto
<albu> ultima cosa su edubuntu 14.04 scrivendo da terminale dpkg --configure -a mi da questo errore si puo risolvere o oliminare il pacchetto? ora elenco la risposta del terminale
<Carlin0> la 14.04 è fuori supporto (questo errore quale?)
<Carlin0> !paste | albu
<ubot-it> albu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<albu> libEZ100PU libEZ100pu is not installed
<albu> poi errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto libez100pu-downloader (--configure)
<Carlin0> albu, è fuori supporto ...
<Carlin0> finito ad aprile anno scorso
<albu> ok, megllio passare a ubuntu 18.04 lts perfetto grazie mille davvero.
<Carlin0> meglio passare a xubuntu/lubuntu (se la cpu è quella che hai detto)
<albu> la cpu che sto usando osu questo pc si quella elencata prima che mi hai confermato 64bit
<albu> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz × 2  con 4gb di ram e disco da 500gb, dici che troppo pesante la ubuntu meglio xubuntu ok grazie mille
<albu> sei gentilissimo e disponibilissimo.
<albu> alla prossima grazie.
<Giova> Ciao ragazzi ho smarrito la password per autenticarmi come faccio?
<GUSET81> ciao ho questo portatile vorrei installare ubtuntu funziona hardware. ASUS F402SA-WX197T
<GUSET81> ASUS F402SA-WX197T questo e il portatile
<GUSET81> mi dite
<Deltaland> buonasera
<GUSET81> buonasera
<GUSET81> su questo portatile co ssd funziona Ubuntu. ASUS F402SA-WX197T
<vitodoc> sì, dovrebbe funzionare
<GUSET81> posso installare allora
<Deltaland> ho un portatile samsung sf510 del 2010
<GUSET81> mi dice se posso instalalre
<Deltaland> non riesco a installare ubuntu dal live usb
<GUSET81> si ma volevo sapete se il mio hardware e compatibile con ubuntu
<Deltaland> guset81 hai provato con usb live?
<GUSET81> ASUS F402SA-WX197T
<GUSET81> questo
<vitodoc> GUSET81: provalo in live, se è tutto ok lo installi
<Deltaland> per vedere se funziona devi provare
<GUSET81> ma i miei  hardware sono compatibili con ubuntu
<Deltaland> esempio io ho un desktop e portatile hp che funzionano molto bene
<Deltaland> e invece samsung mi fa impazzire
<GUSET81> il mio e un Asus
<Deltaland> scarica ubuntu e poi masterizzalo su usb o dvd
<Deltaland> poi segui i passaggi
<vitodoc> Deltaland: non ti si avvia la live ?
<Deltaland> ho fatto molti tentativi sia con ubuntu e mint
<Deltaland> quando installo e aggiorno tutto
<Deltaland> al successivo avvio mi da busy.... (iniframs)
<Deltaland> adesso ho acceso il pc con installazione in live
<Deltaland> ho premuto f6 e provo con nomodeset
<geff87878> buonasera, dovrei installare un derivato lubuntu su un pc datato 2gb ram, 1.60ghz; potreste fornirmi il link per il download di tale derivato?
<geff87878> Grazie mille
<vitodoc> Deltaland:  Quindi riesci ad instalare o non si installa ?
<Deltaland> installa si ma dopo non va e mi da (iniframs)
<vitodoc> geff87878: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<vitodoc> Deltaland: hai provato con la 18.04  ?
<Deltaland> si  adesso provo il 19
<geff87878> grazie mille...avrei un'altra domanda di supporto: ho installato su un altro pc la derivata xubuntu ma dopo l'installazione non ha più funzionato il mouse, ne ho provati due diversi
<geff87878> cosa potrebbe essere successo? come faccio a verificare il corretto funzionamento delle porte usb oppure se sono installati i driver corretti ?
<geff87878> al link segnalato mi da' il seguente errore :Not Found
<geff87878> al link fornito mi dice che la pagina non è stata trovate "404 not found"
<davidardo> scusate sono un principiante ma ho provato ad installare ubuntu 18 da chiavetta usb ad un ssd
<davidardo> risultato sono finito in grub rescue  e non trovo il file di avvio di windows  ne di ubuntu  il computer ha delle cose che non voglio perdere e vista la situazione attuale non posso andare da un tecnico softwere mi hanno consigliato universal usb installer e dei bott repair qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<roro55> Ciao, vorrei un consiglio sulla versione dsa installare, su un notebook asus W7Jseries
<Carlin0> roro55, dicci modelo esatto di cpu quanta ram e scheda video
<tIBURON> BUONA SERA HO UN PROBLEMA PER FAR AVVIARE LA LIVE
<bryan> buona sera a tutti
<bryan> ho un problema fastidioso
<bryan> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla ultima versione disponibile ma il boot risulta terribbilmente lento
<Carlin0> !caps | tIBURON
<ubot-it> tIBURON: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<bryan> mentre lo stesso procedimento eseguito su altro portatile il boot risulta accettabile
<bryan> paradossale che sia lento il pc piu potente fra i due
<tIBURON> ok
<tIBURON> scusate
<tIBURON> mi consigliate di scrivere sul forum?
<Carlin0> spiega il problema tIBURON ...
<tIBURON> ho preparato una live, verificato l'integrità della iso, parte e si ferma con initridfs
<Carlin0> bryan, scrivi nel terminale systemd-analyze blame
<tIBURON> initrramfs
<Carlin0> e vedi quale servizio impegna tanto tempo
<Carlin0> tIBURON, usb o dvd ?
<tIBURON> usb
<tIBURON> Efi
<tIBURON> fatta con rufus
<tIBURON> di preciso l'ultima riga mi da:
<Carlin0> tIBURON, che versione di ubuntu ?
<tIBURON> 18 lts
<tIBURON> mount: mounting /cow on /root failed: invalid argument overlay mount failed
<tIBURON> busybox v1.27.2 (ubuntu 1:1.27.2-2Ubuntu3.2) built-in shell (ash)
<Carlin0> tIBURON, non saprei , è strano come errore , l'unica cosa che potrei consigliarti è di rifare la chiavetta con etcher al posto di rufus
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<tIBURON> ok provero, grazie!
<bryan> Carlino
<Carlin0> bryan, cmq non sempre gli avanzamenti di versione vanno a  buon fine
<bryan> 36.295s plymouth-quit-wait.service
<bryan>          17.927s systemd-journal-flush.service
<bryan>          14.834s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<bryan>          12.996s dev-sda2.device
<bryan>          11.504s gpu-manager.service
<Carlin0> !paste | bryan
<ubot-it> bryan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<bryan> ma ho avanzato riformattando , cioe da zero
<Carlin0> ah ecco installazione fresca quindi
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QPHKHrQh7T/
<bryan> esatto , installazione fresca
<Carlin0> hai scritto "ho aggiornato" avevo immaginato diversamente
<bryan> si hai ragione , intendevo ho riformattato
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> allora , quello che si frega + tempo è plymouth che sarebbe la schermata che vedi alll'avvio , e che tra le altre cose volendo potresti disabilitare , ma al posto dela schermata colorata all'avvio vedresti schermo nero
<bryan> importante che non impiega cosi tanto tempo
<Carlin0> risparmierebbe 36 secondi (circa)
<bryan> come disabilito ?
<Carlin0> è quella la voce più in alto nel terminale o ce ne sono altre ?
<bryan> no e quella
<bryan> cosa posso disabilitare per boot piu veloce possibile ?
<davide_> sono molyo contento da un paio di giorni ho installato ubuntu e mi stovando molto bene e poi va veloccisimo
<roro55> GeForce Go 7400]
<roro55>                 vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<roro55> mem 1,5 GB GeForce Go 7400]
<roro55>                 vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<roro55>   non riesco a capire se ho inviato il dato richiesto, 1,500 GB. Geforce Go 7400 NVIDIA
<Carlin0> bryan, il bluetooth se non lo usi ad esempio (altri 5 secondi)
<bryan> ottimo
<bryan> come li disattivo ?
<Carlin0> bryan, per disabilitare il comendo è "sudo systemctl disable <servizio>"
<Carlin0> ad esempio → sudo systemctl disable plymouth-quit-wait.service
<Carlin0> se volessi ri abilitare basta usare enable al posto di disable
<Carlin0> bryan, è ubuntu o una derivata ?
<bryan> ubuntu
<Carlin0> se scrivi snap list nel terminale cosa esce ? (metti in paste)
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7DndbKcGt7/
<Carlin0> snapd non lo puoi disabiltare ... perchè ubuntu usa pacchetti snap per gnome
<bryan> no non lo disabilitato
<bryan> secondo te cosa posso disabilitare ancora ?
<Carlin0> un attimo che sto vedendo una cosa
<bryan> ok
<Carlin0> bryan, se dai dpkg -l | grep plymouth
<Carlin0> esce tanta roba ?
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tpCpqmxDSg/
<Carlin0> e se dai sudo apt purge plymouth* ? prima di dare ok fammi vedere cosa leva
<Carlin0> perchè c'è un altro servizio con plymouth e sarebbero altri 8 secondi
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w7x4QxypYz/
<bryan> sarbbe ottimo ,
<Carlin0> dai invio e leva plymouth
<bryan> ok
<Carlin0> e pi dai sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<bryan> fatto
<bryan> quindi bluetooth playmout
<bryan> altro che potrei disabilitare?
<bryan> oppure provo il riavvio ?
<Carlin0> bhe 36 + 8 + 5 secondi , hai recuperato quasi un minuto
<Carlin0> aspè fammi veder euna cosa prima di riavviare
<bryan> ok
<Carlin0> sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> usi il wifi ?
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Cmt6PSWfv/
<bryan> si
<bryan> indispensabile purtroppo
<Carlin0> wpa_supplicant lo devi tenere :)
<Carlin0> bryan, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<bryan> fatto
<Carlin0> eh ?
<bryan> fatto anche upgrade
<Carlin0> ha aggiornato quei 2 pacchetti ?
<bryan> si
<Carlin0> sudo apt -f install da tutto a zero adesso ?
<bryan> si
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<bryan> ok provo
<Carlin0>  systemd-analyze blame
<bryan> carlito
<Carlin0> va meglio ?
<bryan> ora si
<bryan> va molto meglio
<Carlin0> prova a dare di nuovo
<Carlin0>  systemd-analyze blame
<Carlin0> vediamo cosa c'è
<bryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mr92SjVY6g/
<Carlin0> eh ti devi accontentare così , non vedo altro disabilitabile che non porti guai
<bryan> no cosi va piu che bene
<bryan> prima era davvero terribile
<Carlin0> tu pensa quanto infuiscono sti pacchetti snap ...
<Carlin0> 15 secondi per il servizio +
<bryan> lo vedo , ma perche prima non era cosi?
<Carlin0> vedi quelle 6 voci /loop in basso da 5 secondi l'una ?
<Carlin0> sono sempre di snap
<bryan> 30secondi
<Carlin0> se tu avessi installato una derivata tipo xubuntu te li evitavi :)
<bryan> allora metto in download
<bryan> :)
<Carlin0> vabè non possiamo fare di meglio al momento
<bryan> provo la xubuntu
<bryan> perche spesso mi serve un pc quasi instan on
<Carlin0> tanto se hai appena installato non perdi nulla
<bryan> esattamente
<bryan> xubuntu da problemi con schede grafiche nvidea ?
<Carlin0> stessi problemi che hai con ubuntu , devi installare i driver proprietari e amen , il motore è lo stesso cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> ok mi assento un po , ciao
<bryan> grazie carlo
<bryan> alla prossima
<Carlin0> di nulla
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-17
<nabbobabbobabbis> qualcuno ha voglia di seguire un impedito per una buona causa?
<nabbobabbobabbis> in base a questo articoletto ubuntu ufficiale non andrebbe https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=540504
<nabbobabbobabbis> io ho provato a scrivere la ISO di tinycore su un cd-r ma a 48x, dal comando del bios per il boot da cd nessun segno, ma in realtà non so nemmeno se dovrei attendere o se il responso debba essere immediato dal momento che magari i 116 mb del file se li deve leggere prima
<nabbobabbobabbis> no lasciamo perdere tutta notte che sono sveglio ovvio che non so fare nulla, ci riprovo a mente lucida
<nabbobabbobabbis> ciao a tutti
<corsaronero> Salve a tutti vorrei avere un informazione... vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc fisso dual core 2gb ram e 500 gb hd il mio dubbio è che il pc non supporta il 64 bit riesco a trovare una versione di ubuntu a 32bit?
<bryan> buon giorno
<bryan> ieri ho installato ubuntu 19
<bryan> adesso nel nuovo ubuntu non riesco piu ha masterizzare con brasere , ieri funzionava prima di cambiare distro
<bryan> stesso programma , stessi dvd stessi file
<makin> Salve,da ieri ho scaricato lubuntu,ed essendo nuovo utente di linux volelo sapere come si aggiorna e come si scaricano i pachetti presi da internet
<bryan> per aggiornare il sistema devi solametne lanciare l app update
<bryan> scaricare i paccheti presi da internet ?? che vuol dire ?
<makin> i programmi tipo l'estenzione ,tar,gz
<bryan> ma hai il softcenter per quello
<makin> capito
<bryan> in piu dovresti cercare file con estenzione .deb cosi da facilitarti il tutto
<bryan> se scarichi ad esempio chrome , devi selezionare .deb cosi puoi installare con un click
<bryan> proprio come facevi da windows
<makin> infatti a scaricare chrome mi sono trovato
<bryan> lubuntu e una derivata ubuntu , scarica per ubuntu dovrebbe andare
<makin> poi ho sentito di wine che fa aprire i ,exe su linux,quando potrebbe essere affidabile?
<bryan> dipende da cosa vuoi installare con wine
<makin> tipo microsoft word
<bryan> ma hai org
<bryan> gia installato di default
<bryan> completo gratuito completo
<makin> può leggere i formati microsoft word?
<bryan> certo
<bryan> ha mio avviso e molto piu completo org
<makin> ok,grazie
<makin> buon pranzo
<bryan> anche a te
<bryan> buona sera quacuno disponibile per brasero ?
<Carlin0> bryan, se non va brasero installa xfburn o k3b
<Carlin0> !info xfburn
<ubot-it> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-2 (disco), package size 373 kB, installed size 2041 kB
<Carlin0> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.12.3-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 613 kB, installed size 2497 kB
<bryan> ma kb3 non masterizza file bin cue
<Carlin0> mai usaot k3b , per quel poco che masterizzo uso xfburn
<Carlin0> ma ormai la masterizzazione è una attività molto rara in generale da quando si usano le usb anche per installare
<iz1psj> Buongiorno
<iz1psj> Sono Alberto
<bryan> ok e stato sufficente disabilitare i plugin , adesso funziona
<Carlin0> i plugin gnome ?
<bryan> si trovano nelle impostazioni di brasero
<bryan> li ho disabilitati uno ad uno ,
<bryan> quando ho tolto lultima spunta e ho ripsovato e partito
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> il tutto dimostra quanto siano più stabili le LTS rispetto alle altre
<bryan> rimango sempre di una convizione , la punta di diamante di ubu e stata la 10.04
<Mr_Pan> bryan> 10.04 ... 10 anni ... un'era...
<bryan> perche non rimaneva con quel sistema ? aggiornandolo ?
<Carlin0> in effetti lucid fu epica fu anche la prima viola , prima erano marroni
<bryan> ricordo che fu il mio regalo di compleanno piu bello che ricevetti , avevo 20 anni quando mio fratello me lo regalo , da li conobbi ubuntu e mai piu lo abbondai
<bryan> poi hanno scelto unity ... che sinceramente non ho capito il motivo , forse per la grafic asuper mega figa
<bryan> ma gnome come ambiente per me il migliore sia come orgazzinata sia come aspetto
<Carlin0> degustibus a me piaceva gnome2 il 3 no
<Carlin0> !chat | bryan
<ubot-it> bryan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bryan> cmq ragassuoli , grzie per il supporto , buona giornata
<shooter> ciao ragazzi
<shooter> posso?
<shooter> possiedo un notebook mediacom
<shooter> non riesco a formattarlo  e installare ubuntu
<shooter> attualmente c'è installato win10
<shooter> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Piccileo> Buonasera, ho installato su un mini PC HP xubuntu, il problema che ho è che non rileva la rete wifi
<mikbax> ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che entro in questa chat. Domandina semplice: ho un vecchio notebook che funzionava bene con ubuntu 18. Ora aggiornando alla 19 è diventato lentissimo! Volevo sapere se Audacity funziona bene con Xubuntu o Lubuntu. Qualcuno sa rispondermi? Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-18
<Sim8989989> salve
<Sim8989989> raga
<Sim8989989> mi date na mano
<niol> salve, sono ALberto e ho aggiornato da edubutnu a ubuntu 18.04 lts non riesco a far funzionare fullsync mi potete aiutare
<niol> salve errore che esce avviando fullsync è il seguente an exception occurred: null
<MikyOttantotto> Ciao! Sono alla creazione di un server Minecraft BungeeCord con una VPS Ubuntu. Volevo sapere come faccio a creare un unico file start.sh che mi apra tutti gli altri file così da non avviarli manualmente :)
<_peppe> Salve
<guest813> ho un portatile asus f402sa funziona ubuntu
<Lorenzo21> Ciao, ho un problema con Ubuntu 19.04. Al momento di installare gli aggiornamenti, mi chiede la pw, e perèò durante l'installazione si blocca dicendo che manca la connessione ad internet. Ma la connessione c'è!
<Carlin0> Lorenzo21, la 19.04 è fuori supporto
<Lorenzo21> Scusami ma sono ignorante; cosa vorrebbe dire? cosa devo fare di conseguenza?
<Carlin0> reinstallare
<Lorenzo21> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> la 19.04 ha finito il periodo di supporto a gennaio di questo anno
<Carlin0> !lts | Lorenzo21
<ubot-it> Lorenzo21: Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Lorenzo21> che versione mi conviene installare?
<Lorenzo21> 19.10?
<Carlin0> o installi la 18.04 che ha supporto fino ad aprile 2023 o aspetti a fine aprile che eca la 20.04 anche lei LTS
<Lorenzo21> Capito, grazie mille
<Carlin0> la 19.10 tra qualche mese saresti punto a capo
<Piccileo> Buongiorno, ho un vecchio miniPC installando xubuntu non funziona la wifi
<Piccileo> Mi aiutate?
<Carlin0> Piccileo, che scheda wifi ha il pc ?
<Piccileo> Come faccio a vedere
<Piccileo> È un mini PC HP
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<nino1972> una volta copiato su USB KEY come faccio afarlo partire?
<bryan72> ciao a tutti
<bryan72> ho un piccolo problema con virtual box
<bryan72> ho installato virtual box , ho installato l extendepack , ma usb non vengon rilevate
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Carlin0> devo andare , leggi la guida
<bryan72> carlino ho letto ma non riesco
<bryan72> nel senso la virtual box nemmeno le vede le usb
<piccileo> buonasera, ho intallato su un mini pc hp xubuntu ma il wifi non funziona, aiuto
<piccileo> chi mi puo aiutare?
<piccileo> c'è qualcuno?
<piccileo> buonasera, ho installato xubuntu ma il wifi non funziona
<piccileo> mi aiutate?
<Piccileo> Buonasera, ho installato xubuntu ma non va il wifi
<Piccileo> Mi aiutate?
<beppe> ciao
<beppe> avrei bisogno di due cose una non riesco a digitare la chiocciola e la le seconda che non posso attivare la videocamera che devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> beppe>  ?
<marazico> una volta scaricato ubuntu come lo installo?
<paolo777> Xubuntu 19.10 i suoni di sistema non funzionano / le ho provate tutte ...qualche aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-19
<Paolo_SP> buonasera a tutti, vi scrivo semolicemente perchè ogni volta che chiudo lo sportello del pc ubuntu va in sospensione. è possibile disattivare questa cosa?
<Paolo_SP> semplicemente
<Carlin0> non credo
<tpaper> Paolo_SP: su alcuni computer sì, sul mio thinkpad sì ad esempio
<tpaper> Un attimo che controllo come ho fatto
<tpaper> Paolo_SP: GNOME o KDE?
<Mr_Pan> Paolo_SP> io uso xfce ho nel menu Gestione Energia e li posso decidedre le azioni da compiere alla ciusura del coperchio del laptop ... blocca lo schermo   sospendi  spegni lo schermo
<Mr_Pan> diversificato se a batteria o collegato alla corrente
<Carlin0> ah vedi ...
<Carlin0> si vede che non uso portatili :P
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> come un t-rex ... ti estiguerai :P
<Mr_Pan> rok> devi chiedere qui ....
<rok> buongiorno
<rok> grazie scusatemi
<Carlin0> rok, fai vedere un afoto dell'errore ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> che vrsioen stai installando
<rok> lubuntu 19.10
<Mr_Pan> quindi swap potresti anche evitare ... tanto crea automaticamente il file di swap al bisogno
<rok> ok
<Mr_Pan> anzché tenere una porzione sempre bloccata
<rok> quali devo fare sicuro?
<Mr_Pan> ext4 se vuoi usarlo
<rok> mi chiede che tipo di tabella delle partizioni creare
<Mr_Pan> crei  /  e  /home  se la vuoi separata
<Carlin0> quella doove ti dice che c'è un errore , così leggiamo che tipo di errore è
<rok> io ho scelto mbr  giusto??
<Mr_Pan> che scelte hai   ?
<rok> volevo provare a rifare daccapo..
<rok> l'altra è gpt
<rok> GPT
<Mr_Pan> hai solo ubuntu o anche windows
<rok> tavola delle partizioni GPT
<Carlin0> rok, per dire se è giusto dovremmo avere dettagli
<rok> hd vuoto completamente
<rok> una tela bianca
<Carlin0> rok, sei da live ora ?
<rok> si
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e digita sudo fdisk -l
<rok> ho lanciato la versione da usb chiavetta ora vorrei installarlo
<Carlin0> poi metti l'output in pastebin
<rok> faccio partire istallazione da desktop
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<rok> sto scrivendo con un altro pc mentre ho sottomano inl netbook acer con lubuntu
<Carlin0> entra in chat dal pc in live ...
<rok> ah ok utilizzando i netbook giusto?
<Carlin0> quello dove vuoi installare
<rok> ok
<Carlin0> entri qui (supporto)
<rok> mi sto connettendo direttamente con il nebook lubuntu
<Paolo_SP> raga da me non esiste nessuna voce che parla di sportello notebook
<Carlin0> rok1, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fsidk -l
<rok1> fatto
<Carlin0> rok1, metti quello che esce in pastebin
<rok1> fatto
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Carlin0> passaci il link
<rok1> cioe?
<rok1> ho paste bin aperto e ho copiato quello che mi e uscito scritto sul terminale
<Carlin0> leggi cosa dice il bot
<rok1> ilboot risulta vuoto
<Carlin0> rok1, leggi cosa ha scritto ubot-it
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<rok1> fatto
<rok1> devo fare download as text?
<rok1> riesci a leggerlo?
<Carlin0> come leggo se non ci dai l'indirizzo della pagina ?
<rok1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MYX2Fhjbk8/
<rok1> scusami ma per me è la prima volta
<Carlin0> rok1, devi usare mbr non gpt
<rok1> l'ho fatto
<rok1> ora come devo procedere con lepartizioni?
<Carlin0> cosa c'è nella partizone 1 ?
<Carlin0> quella NTFS
<rok1> ho cancellato le partizioni che avevo crato precedentemente e horicominciato da zerocon MBR
<Carlin0> rok1, le ppartizioni ci sono ...
<Carlin0> cosa c'è nella partizone 1 ?
<rok1> la prima partizione come devo crearla hd 250GB
<rok1> si lo so le ho appena cancellate
<Carlin0> e allora fai così , lascia far eall'installer e digli di usare tutto il disco
<Carlin0> te le crea lui ad hoc
<rok1> ok ma come la devo indirizzare?
<rok1> è unallocked
<Carlin0> rok1, avvia l'installazione
<rok1> e non mi fa andare avanti se non metto la barretta nel punto di mount
<Carlin0> fai vedere una foto rok1
<clara_> ciao
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<clara_> c'è qualcuno che abita a como?
<Carlin0> !chat | clara_
<ubot-it> clara_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<beppe> ciao come si scrive la @ (adesso ho fatto copia i incolla) mi servirebbe sulla tastiera grazie
<Carlin0> beppe, alt/gr + ò
<rok1> https://prnt.sc/rj2fea
<rok1> lho mandata
<Carlin0> rok1, chiudi quello e torna indietro
<rok1> la foto con la partizione da creare
<beppe> Carlin ho provato non funziona
<Mr_Pan> rok1> sei in partizione manuale ... chiudi e trna indietro ... scegli partizionamento  automatico
<rok1> non ce
<rok1> ce sostituisci partizione
<Carlin0> rok1, chiudi l'installazione e riparti da capo
<rok1> ok
<Carlin0> beppe, prova a riconfigurare la tastiera col comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<beppe> dal pront command?
<Carlin0> nel terminale
<rok1> mi sono uscite le vecchie partizioni che avevo creato
<Carlin0> fregatene rok1 avvia l'installazione
<clara_> si può parlare anche di linux?
<Carlin0> !chat | clara_
<ubot-it> clara_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rok1> il problema e che se non vado in partizionamento manuale non mi fa andare avanti
<rok1> e devo mettere "/" per far partire l0'installazione
<Carlin0> rok1, non andar ein partizionamento manuale
<Carlin0> è mezzora che te lo diciamo
<rok1> non mi fa andare avanti
<Carlin0> cosa ti propone prima de partizionamento manuale ? fai vedere foto
<rok1> ce sostituisci partizione...l'ho già detto
<Carlin0> usa tutto il disco ?
<rok1> e prima delle partizioni mi fa scegliere la tastiera
<Carlin0> ce la fai vedere sta foto rok1 ?
<beppe> quale terminale?
<Carlin0> cosa ti propone prima del partizionamento manuale ? fai vedere foto
<Carlin0> beppe, cerca il terminale tra i programmi
<beppe> ok fatto
<rok1> https://prnt.sc/rj2pcr
<rok1> eccol
<Carlin0> metti sostituire partizione
<rok> fatto!!!
<rok> sto installando...
<Carlin0> ti fa andare avanti ora ?
<beppe> scritto non fa più scrivere nulla chiede password
<rok> ho sostituito quella più grande
<rok> sì 9 percento
<rok> però prima si bloccava a operazione mount
<Carlin0> beppe, scrivi la pass e dai invio acnhe se non la vedi
<rok> si è ribbloccato
<rok> mi ha ridato errore
<Mr_Pan> foto
<beppe> ok adesso
<Mr_Pan> beppe> bene
<beppe> sembra il bios
<rok> lo stesso di prima
<Mr_Pan> beppe> si era sconfigurata la tastiera o avevi una configurazione per una tastiera errata
<Mr_Pan> beppe> devi selezionare la tastiera corretta italia > italiana  ecc ecc
<beppe> come mi muovo
<beppe> mi dice modello tastiera non lingua
<rok> mi ero disconnesso ora ok
<rok> mi da stesso errore
<Carlin0> e tu metti il modello beppe
<beppe> Aspire-E5-573G il mio modello è quest o ma non c'è
<rok> si era fermato al 19 percento
<Carlin0> rok, ti abbiamo già chiesto io e Mr_Pan una foto dell'errore
<Mr_Pan> rok> fai foto dell'errore ...
<Mr_Pan> beppe> hai un portatile   ?
<beppe> si
<Mr_Pan> sceglie tastiera generica 84 tasti ...
<rok> provvedo
<beppe> generic 101 o 104
<beppe> ?
<beppe> carlin0 ?
<rok> ok ora arriva foto e grazie per la pazienza
<beppe> Mr_Pan ?
<rok1> https://prnt.sc/rj318v
<rok1> eccola foto
<Carlin0> beppe, non posso sapere io che tastiera hai tu
<beppe> Aspire-E5-573G
<Carlin0> beppe, quello è il modello di pc
<rok1> hai ricevuto la foto?
<Carlin0> rok1, sembra che qualcosa non vada , come hai preparato la usb ?
<beppe> Aspire e 15
<rok1> ho usato rufus e installato iso lubuntu 19.10 con formattazione nyfs
<rok1> ntfs*
<Carlin0> rok1, prova con la 18.04 e al posto di rufus usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etchaer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'etchaer'
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<rok> ok grazie
<Carlin0> rok1, e leva tutte le partizioni
<rok1> gia fatto
<Carlin0> lascia il disco vuoto
<rok1> ce solouna partizione
<rok> uso balena già scaricato
<rok> grazie a tutti
<Carlin0> no non hai fatto ...
<beppe> ho messo 104 generica italiana
<Carlin0> senza partizioni rok
<rok> ok ho cancellato partizioni ora è unlocked
<Carlin0> hai dato anche esegui rok ?
<beppe> ok@@@@@@@@ finalmente
<beppe> grazie a tutti
<rok1> CIOE?
<Carlin0> beppe, bene :)
<Carlin0> rok1, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> cosa esce ?
<Carlin0> !paste | rok1
<ubot-it> rok1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<rok1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ptV3TQP8bS/
<rok1> fatto
<Carlin0> rok1, sudo fdisk -l
<rok1> fatto!!!!!!
<Carlin0> mi sa che hai sbagliato comando
<rok1> perchè?
<rok1> ho fatto lo stesso procedimento di prima
<Carlin0> dalla rispsta che ti ha dato il terminale
<Carlin0> rok1, sudo fdisk -l
<rok1> riprovo
<rok1> trattino L giusto?
<Carlin0> L minuscola
<rok> si scusa ho sccritto.
<rok> .
<rok> provvedo
<rok1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TWhPR2Sp4g/
<rok1> eccolo
<Carlin0> visto che è diverso ?
<Carlin0> ok rok1 ora rifai la chiavetta con etcher e al posto dela 19.10 di lubuntu usa la 18.04
<beppe> per caso si può fare la stessa procedura per attivare la web cam su teams
<Carlin0> web cam non saprei beppe
<rok> ok perfetto sei stato gentilissimo.
<Carlin0> cos'è teams ?
<rok> un saluto a tutta la chat
<rok> chot
<rok1> hahaha
<beppe> un programma office
<Carlin0> roba microsoft non ne ho idea
<beppe> su altre video chiate la apre in automatico
<gigirock> beppe:ma non la apre del tutto o devi aprirla manualmente ?
<beppe> del tutto
<Carlin0> beppe, ma lo usi via web ?
<beppe> si
<beppe> Google Hangouts Meet la apre in automatico mentre su altri programmi non riesco completamente
<clara_> si può parlare anche di linux?
<clara_> o solo di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chat | clara_ ... e 3
<ubot-it> clara_ ... e 3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<clara_> scusate
<clara_> adesso me ne vado
<beppe> ok grazie cmq eventualme mi collego da android alla prossima
<lollux> Salve, ho la derivata kubuntu installata sul pc, però non so ne quale sia la versione ne su quale dei tre dischi presenti sul pc sia installata
<lollux> lo volevo capire perché intendevo formattare gli altri due dischi per renderli dischi di stoccaggio dati
<lollux> potete gentilmente guidarmi nella procedura
<Carlin0> lollux, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<gigirock> lollux:per sapere la versione puoi fare dal terminale cat /etc/*release*
<Carlin0> lollux, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | lollux
<ubot-it> lollux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<lollux> mi da errore quando provo a incollarlo
<lollux> TheP(aste)B.in
<lollux> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<lollux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5NfMBDNF2Q/
<lollux> ecco fatto
<Carlin0> lollux, fai la stessa cos acol comando df -h
<lollux> devo scrivere sempre sudo prima?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> df -h
<Carlin0> e metti in pastebin
<lollux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h9KVxwTJhT/
<Carlin0> hai 3 dischi uno da un tera uno da 500 gb e uno ancora più piccolo
<lollux> e dove sta il sistema operativo?
<lollux> perché devo ammettere che ci capisco poco
<Carlin0> in quello da 500 gb
<lollux> ok, e come posso formattare gli altri due per renderli di stoccaggio dati? Perché il pc ci mette una vita ad avviarsi ma dopo è perfetto
<Carlin0> con gparted
<Carlin0> cmq lollux puoi andare abbastanza tranquillo perchè non ti fa formattare una partizione in uso
<lollux> che è gparted?
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<lollux> a dopo, grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> gparted è un programma per formattare , installalo dai repo ufficiali
<lollux> ok grazie, lo faccio e formatto. Grazie
<lollux> Carlin0 posso usare il comando sudo apt install gparted per l'installazione?
<gigirock> lollux:ma tu hai detto di avere kubuntu ...
<gigirock> quindi per te il programma si chiama kparted
<gigirock> !info kparted
<ubot-it> Package kparted does not exist in disco
<lollux> grazie gigirock
<lollux> però posso utilizzare lo stesso il comando, cambiando solo l'ultima parte?
<gigirock> lollux:che comando
<lollux> sudo apt install kparted
<lollux> questo
<gigirock> lollux:cerca nei programmi kpart e' gia' installato
<lollux> ah
<gigirock> ...se hai kubuntu....
<lollux> almeno è il nome che compare quando si accende il pc
<gigirock> lollux:dai queato comando e pasta qui il link.... cat /etc/*release* | nc termbin.com 9999
<lollux> cat /etc/*release* | nc termbin.com 9999
<lollux> https://termbin.com/7gy0
<gigirock> lollux:hai una versione 1804 ubuntu ma ancora non sappiamo che de... ci fidiamo va, scrivi nel cerca part e vedi se ti da kparted
<lollux> gestione delle partizioni KDE
<lollux> ma come è possibile che ho ubuntu con la grafica di kubuntu?
<gigirock> lollux:ubuntu e' la base kde e' il desktop grafico, va tutto bene stai tranquillo... vedi di non fare disastri con kparted
<lollux> non so neanche come si usa, conoscevo per windows il gestore di dischi. dovevo prima indicare che il disco non era allocatoo e successivamente formattarlo per le necessità
<lollux> qui come devo fare?
<gigirock> lollux:devi selezionare il disco 'giusto' /dev/sda o /dev/sdb ... poi selezionare la partizione che ti interessa e con tasto destro del mouse fai operazioni, poi in alto ci dovrebbe essere 'applica' ,.,,,,,
<gigirock> lollux: se fai dal terminale screenfetch -nN | nc termbin.com 9999 saprai tutto del tuo pc e OS
<gigirock> lollux:se non hai screenfetch sudo apt install screenfetch
<lollux> screenfetch a che serve?
<gigirock> a mostrare le info del tuo computer e configurazione
<lollux> ok grazie
<gigirock> non si sa ancora quanti dischi fisici hai ......
<lollux> ci ho capito qualcosina, anche se poco. Adesso controllo bene e poi faccio le dovute formattazioni
<gigirock> lollux:che la Forza sia con te
<lollux> per essere utilizzati come dischi stoccaggioche tipo di volume devono essere
<lollux> si maestro Jedi
<gigirock> e' standard il tipo ext4
<lollux> ok fatto
<lollux> è anda bene
<lollux> grazie gigirock
<olluz> salve come mai non riesco a connettermi tramite wifi mentre con il cell con usb si?
<olluz> Ho un notebook obsoleto un compaqnx7300
<olluz> ho installato kubuntu
<Mr_Pan> olluz> e nno zi
<Mr_Pan> e non ti riconsoce la wifi  ?
<Mr_Pan> pui collegarti con un cavo di rete  ?
<olluz> non lo visualizza
<olluz> il problema è che sono abbastanza nabbp
<olluz> nabbo con linux
<olluz> gnu-linux
<Mr_Pan> non hai risposto ...
<Mr_Pan> <Mr_Pan> pui collegarti con un cavo di rete  ?
<olluz> non posso collegarmi con la ethernet
<olluz> no
<olluz> hai ragione scusa
<olluz> il telefono l'ha riconosciuto subito
<olluz> forse non sono installati i driver?
<Mr_Pan> olluz> conosci il modello della sk wireless ?
<olluz> mi sembra fosse broadcom
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale e scrivi
<olluz> ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C Network
<Mr_Pan> vedrai sk ethernet e wireless
<Mr_Pan> mi devi dare il modello esatto
<Mr_Pan> della wireless ovviamente
<olluz> sudo: ishw: comando non trovato
<olluz> sudo: ishw: comando non trovato
<olluz> udo: ishw: comando non trovato
<olluz> mi dice comando non trovato
<olluz> chiedo scusa si era disconesso
<olluz> comunque  mi dice comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> dove ha visto la i ....
<simo12> salve
<simo12> mi serviva un aiuto per quanto riguarda limpostazione della grafica su LUBUNTU
<simo12> non riesco ad ingrandire la dimensione delle scritte dei vari menu ecc , dato che utilizzo un 55 pollici
<Mr_Pan> simo12> delle barre e dei menu  ?
<Mr_Pan> simo12>  se clicchi sulla barra dove sono i menu leicone ecc ... clic destro >> Pannello >> Preferenze del Pannello Tab Visualizzazione  Dimensione Riga (pixel)
<olluz> salve ho risolto da solo, grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> olluz> cosa hai fatto
<Mr_Pan> simo12> per il desktop ... devi cliccare con i ldestro in un punto vuoto della scrivania
<olluz> credo di aver in qualche modo installato i driver grazie a un post su un forum che ho googlato
<Mr_Pan> Impostazioni Scrivania  >>> Tab Icone e da li regolki la grandezza delle icone
<olluz> se volete posto il link all'argomento
<simo12> ora povo
<olluz> o i passaggi al terminale
<simo12> su geometria per l prim pssaggio ce mi hai detto
<olluz> arrivederci e grazie di tutto
<Mr_Pan> olluz> ciao
<Carlin0> simo12, che versione di lubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> simo12> non ho sotto mano lxqt ma solo xfce (simile)
<Mr_Pan> qualche passaggio potrebbe avere voci leggermente diverse
<simo12> versione 18.04
<Carlin0> quindi lxde
<simo12> nn sto riuscendo proprio mai utilizzato linux
<Carlin0> allora simo ...
<simo12> se clicchi sulla barra dove sono i menu leicone ecc ... clic destro >> Pannello >> Preferenze del Pannello Tab Visualizzazione  Dimensione Riga (pixel)    cosa intenti
<beppe> Ciao Carlin0
<beppe> ho appena riacceso il pc enon fa ancora la chiocciola
<Carlin0> dal menù → sistema → preferenze → gestione della conf di openbox → aspetto
<Carlin0> e li cambi dimensione ai caratteri
<Mr_Pan> simo12> segui Carlino io ti ho dato indicazioni per un altro DE
<Carlin0> io uso lxde
<simo12> gestione della conf di openbox   nn ce Carlo
<Carlin0> dammi un minuto
<simo12> ho personalizza aspetto stle
<Carlin0> 'nattino
<Carlin0> openbox conf manager ?
<simo12> yes
<Carlin0> e poi clicchi a sinistra su aspetto
<simo12> ok
<simo12> po
<simo12> i
<Carlin0> poi cosa ? li modifichi la dimensione delle scritte
<simo12> dove ce scritto caratteri giusto
<simo12> cambio ttt e 6 le righe
<Carlin0> finestre attive , inattive etc  etc
<simo12> basta questo giusto e posso ingrandire laspetto  di linux in generale
<simo12> tipo quamdo su windows si aumenta il dpi
<Carlin0> simo12, https://i.imgur.com/5mjQPeB.png
<simo12> un altra cosa ormai per la sicurezza che devo fare tipo firewall, antivirus
<Carlin0> simo12, per la sicurezza : non scaricare roba dal web , non seguire guide a casaccio ... installa solo dai repo ufficiali e segui la documentazione ufficiale
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<simo12> cosa devo saricare appunto
<Carlin0> simo12, ti servono programmi ?
<simo12> tt m hanno detto chenn serva nulla
<beppe> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XjBu7GMtSKKcnMahZygR?signature=48f5151ff3ebfdf28fe9d7f512e2b7575d9f8327556f85ae3cbd2002344bd619&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NTAzNTR9
<beppe> che devo fare
<beppe> ??
<Carlin0> simo12, non scaricare roba a casaccio dal web e segui la documentazione ufficiale
<simo12> no solo per la sicurezza nnt altro volevo sapere cosa impostare o scaricare
<Carlin0> simo12, ti ho chiesto ..
<Carlin0> simo12, ti servono programmi ?
<simo12> carlino la barra degli strumenti rimane piccola pero
<Carlin0> simo12, quella in basso / alto ?
<beppe> perfavore qualcuno mi aitare?
<Carlin0> beppe, non siamo in un call center datti una calmata
<beppe> si scusa
<Carlin0> cosa devi fare beppe ? spiega prima ..
<Mr_Pan> beppe> quale rtipo di problema hai     ?
<simo12> in basso
<Carlin0> simo12, clicca sulla barra e vai su impostazioni pannello
<simo12> anche quella alta oa che o perto il cestino lo il itolo della cartella e grande
<beppe> oggi tramite il terminal sono riuscito a scrivere la chiocciola con Alt+ò ma dopo il riavvio non riesco più
<Carlin0> simo12,   aumenti le dimensioni (altezza)
<beppe> ho riprovato a scrivere sul terminal ma esce scritta che ho inviato con il link
<Carlin0> non so che farti beppe  più che fartela ri configurare come abbiamo fatto oggi
<Mr_Pan> keyboard-configuration  .... hai dimenticato la n alla fine
<beppe> keyboard non configarato
<Carlin0> beppe, sudo  dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<simo12> fatto ma e come se ce una riga in mezzo
<beppe> provo ancora
<Carlin0> una riga in mezzo ?
<simo12> si
<simo12> e come se sdoppiata
<Carlin0> hai aumentato solo l'altezza ?
<simo12> io ho aumentato il valore altezza
<Carlin0> larghezza lascia 100%
<beppe> @ ok adesso riesco ma ogni volta che spengo devo rifare tutta questa procedura?
<Carlin0> beppe, dovrebbe salvarsi
<simo12> sisi
<beppe> nooooooooo
<simo12> fatto  cosi
<simo12> man mano che aumento   laltezza va a tirare dal basso un altra lineaaa booo
<Carlin0> simo12, altre regolazioni non ce ne sono , è tutto lì
<simo12> mi sa che cambio sitema
<simo12> ce qualche sistema sempre leggero dao che eeeeeeeeeeeee una macchina vecchia
<beppe> carlin0 c'è un sistema per verificare che sia salvato devo impostare anche qualcosa su impuy metod ? grazie
<Carlin0> beppe, riconfigurato è salvato
<beppe> provo
<beppe> carlit0 ho riavviato adesso il pc e non ha slavato la configurazione
<beppe> grazie per la tua disponibiltà
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-20
<titt22> Buongiorno, ieri ho installato wine con successo, al primo avvio mi ha chiesto se volevo installare .net e geko, lì per lì ho ignorato l'avviso pensado mi si sarebbe riproposto al successivo avvio, ma così non è stato
<titt22> come posso "apparare" e installarli ora?
<supergirl73> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> supergirl73> buongiorno
<supergirl73> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<supergirl73> mi serve assistenza su server ftp
<gigirock> supergirl73, scrivi con calma la domanda inserendo piu' particolari possibili...
<supergirl73> ho creato un utente e vorrei che questo avesse accesso e vedesse solo la sua cartella
<Carlin0> supergirl73, dovrebbe essere così di default se non hai toccato i permessi
<supergirl73> a dire il vero avevo seguito una guida e credo di aver modificato qualcosa
<Carlin0> inoltre supergirl73 per gestire un server occorre un po di esperienza , non basta leggere una guida trovata a casaccio nel web
<supergirl73> l'esperienza purtroppo devo farmela provando
<supergirl73> e naturalmente sbagliando
<supergirl73> cmq..ho creato la sua cartella così...sudo mkdir /home/grok/ftp
<supergirl73> impostato il proprietario...sudo chown nobody:nogroup /home/grok/ftp
<supergirl73> ho rimosso i permessi di scrittura..sudo chmod a-w /home/grok/ftp
<Carlin0> supergirl73, ti ripeto : prima di un serve rfai esperienza in generale su linux, non si fa una casa partendo dal tetto
<gigirock> supergirl73, ottimo il server ha risposto correttamente ai tuoi comandi
<gigirock> supergirl73, l'utente grok era gia' esistente quando hai dato quei comandi ?
<supergirl73> si
<supergirl73> l'ho creato io
<gigirock> supergirl73, allora controlla groups grok ti dara' i gruppi di cui fa parte l'utente grok
<Carlin0> e quindi che necessità c'era di creargli una ulteriore cartella ?
<Carlin0> ogni utente ha la sua /home con permessi predefiniti
<supergirl73> fa parte del fruppo col suo nome
<gigirock> supergirl73, adesso prova ls -l /home/grok/ftp e vedi che user group sono assegnati
<supergirl73> total 1072
<supergirl73> -r--rw---- 1 root ospite 1095984 dic 27 09:41 casa.dlc
<supergirl73> -r--rw---- 1 root ospite 1095984 dic 27 09:41 casa.dlc
<supergirl73> -r--rw---- 1 root grok 1095984 dic 27 09:41 casa.dlc
<supergirl73> scusate,me l'ha copiato 3 volte
<supergirl73> grok era il nome della guida...il mio si chiama ospite
<gigirock> supergirl73, come si scriveva sopra , il discorso e' molto ampio, trova una guida seria e fai le tue prove, ancora non sappiamo cosa vuoi ottenere.
<supergirl73> ok..grazie
<pi_______> ciao
<pi_______> eit
<pi_______> exit
<pi_______> quit
<Federico> salve, ho qualche problema con il microfono, in quanto non riesco ad attivarlo e farlo funzionare anche quando mi collego con delle cuffie.
<Mr_Pan> Federico> hai controllato pavucontrol se tutto correttaemnte attivato     ?
<Mr_Pan> Federico> hai controllato pavucontrol se tutto correttaemnte attivato     ?
<Federico> si, risulta tutto attivo
<gigirock> basta se ne e' andato
<g4z> hi
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-21
<totodelitto72> salve, ho un ,problema con il pc, posso chiedere qui?
<Mr_Pan> Guest94815> buongiorno
<Guest94815> Buongiorno
<Guest94815> avrei un dubbio sulle partizioni qualcuno in linea?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest94815> Io ho un dual boot WIN  + Ubuntu ma vorrei installare un terzo OS. Per essere sicuro di non cancellare dati in installazione vorrei preparare prima lo spazio libero solo che lo strumento di WIN mi libera solo 6GB mentre nei forum ubuntu si dice di non ridimensionare la partizione win con GParted
<Guest94815> come posso ridimensionare la partizione Win?
<Guest94815> E in caso è sicuro ridimensionare quella ubuntu con Gparted?
<Carlin0> Guest94815, che OS vuoi installare ?
<Guest94815> Kali
<Carlin0> !kali | Guest94815
<ubot-it> Guest94815: Per ricevere supporto alla distro Kali Linux /join #kalilinux
<gigirock> #ubuntu-it-chat
<trux76> buonasera a tutti
<trux76> non riesco a scaricare la versione di Lubuntu
<trux76> potreste aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !derivate | trux76
<ubot-it> trux76: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<carlo39> Posseggo un notebook con proc. AMD monocore v140 2,3 GHZ //  4 giga di Ram // potrebbe funzionare una distro tipo ubuntu LTS 64 bit anche se consigliata per dual core ?
<carlo39> Ho sopra win 7 e funziona bene
<FILETOFFISH> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<FILETOFFISH> Sembra che l'istallazione della 19 sia andato bene ma non mi riconosce Wi-Fi
<FILETOFFISH> Ho un MacBook vecchio
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-22
<istrice92> buonasera a tutti ho un problema ad installare linux su un pc abbastaza datato
<leonardwo> alla fine ho scaricato una versione a 32 bit di ubuntu ma adesso mi chiede il metodo di partizionamento e visto che non sono esperto quale scelgo?
<Carlin0> leonardwo, che versione hai scaricato ?
<leonardwo> 18.04 32 bit (minimal CD)
<Carlin0> e molto diffiicle installare dalla minimal non è roba per newbie
<Carlin0> leonardwo, che cpu ha il pc ?
<Carlin0> e quanta ram ?
<leonardwo> intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHZ
<leonardwo> ho 8 GB di ram si cui 3.42 utilizzabile
<Carlin0> leonardwo, e perchè vuoi installare la 32 bit su quel pc e non la 64 ?
<leonardwo> perchè la versione di windows che ho è a 32 bit
<Carlin0> ah ma virtualizzi ? non diamo supporto a installazioni virtualizzate
<leonardwo> si volevo virtualizzare
<Carlin0> cmq leonardwo tra le derivate (lubuntu/xubuntu) la 18.04 la trovi ancora a 32 bit
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> le successive anche li solo a 64
<leonardwo> ok, grazie mille per il tempo dedicatomi
<leonardwo> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Luigino> Ciao a tutti e buona Domenica , potrei porvi una domanda che riguarda l'installazione di Ubuntu ? Grazie
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Luigino> Vorrei installare ubuntu a fianco a windows , e volevo chiedervi che differenza ci fosse tra scegliere l'opzione " installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" e "altro". Ho provato con la prima opzione , ma poi sono rtornato alla schermata precedente senza installare ubuntu in quanto non so quanto spazio dedicare a windows e quanto a ubuntu
<leonardwo> sto virtualizzando ubuntu e mi chiede "cancella il disco e installa ubuntu" con un avviso che dice che verranno cancellati tutti i dati su tutti i sistemi operativi. Li cancella anvhe se è aperto in virtualbox?
<vitodoc> Non diamo supporto a virtualizzazioni
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<pie> Buon giorno a tutti, ho installato xubuntu 18.04, mentre era in prova andava tutto bene quindi ho installato.Adesso invece la risoluzione schermo resta fissa a 680 invece dei 1440 normali cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> 66 secondi
<pie> Buon giorno. ho un problema con xubuntu, non riconosce la giusta risoluzione video come fare?Grazie
<tpaper> pie: hai la 18.04?
<pie> si
<tpaper> Non ricordo se la 18.04 ha xorg o wayland... Se digiti "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" che dice?
<pie> su terminale non mi risponde nulla
<Mr_Pan> pie> senza " "
<pie> x11 , scusa ma avrai capito che sono per niente pratico
<tpaper> pie: "xrandr" cosa dà? Sempre senza virgolette. Metti il risultato su pastebin
<tpaper> !paste | pie
<ubot-it> pie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<pie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWddmVmZmB/
<pie> premetto che con ubuntu 18.04 non ho avuto problemi, andava diretto a 1440
<tpaper> pie: vuoi dire che il problema è sorto cambiando da ubuntu a xubuntu?
<tpaper> pie: che scheda video hai? È fisso o portatile?
<pie> si
<pie> fisso geforce 610
<Carlin0> hai installato i driver proprietari ?
<tpaper> pie: "ubuntu-drivers devices" che dà?
<pie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y7Bry7VsHY/
<pie> ho provato a passare i driver su nouveau ma senza successo
<tpaper> I nouveau è una vita che non li uso ma le mie ultime esperienze sono state abbastanza negative (3-4 anni fa)
<tpaper> pie: ti va bene usare i driver proprietari?
<pie> di default dopo l'installazione vi era il driver proprietario
<tpaper> pie: e non funzionava?
<pie> no, risoluzione fissa a 680
<tpaper> È strano. Riproviamo?
<pie> per questo ho provato nouveau come opzione
<pie> ok
<pie> proviamo
<tpaper> pie:  "apt search nouveau"
<pie> fatto
<tpaper> posta l'output. Oppure semplciemente guarda tutti i pacchetti con scritto "installed" e disinstallali con "sudo apt remove"
<Carlin0> nu vanno blacklistati al massimo
<Carlin0> rischi di rimuovere mezzo os
<tpaper> Uhm
<Carlin0> cmq li blacklista in auto installando i nvidia
<tpaper> Ah, ottimo
<tpaper> pie: allora semplicemente "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390"
<tpaper> Dopodiché riavvia
<pie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDkQmHVxS9/
<pie> ho dato il comando quindi adesso è sufficiente un riavvio?
<Carlin0> ha installato ?
<pie> li avrà reinstallati perchè comunque c'erano
<Carlin0> ma lo vedi dal terminale se ha fatto o no ...
<pie> si ha fatto
<pie> ok provo a riavviare grazie
<eolo> Ciao a tutti! Su Hexchat esiste una specie di "pastebin"? La informazioni preliminari del mio problema sono un po lunghe...
<Carlin0> spiegale eolo
<pie> Salve ho riavviato ma senza risultato, al riavvio è tutto come prima a 680
<eolo> OK..redico un testo (il piu corto possibile) poi lo incollo qui. ...grazie!
<Carlin0> pie, e xrandr dice sempre solo quella risoluzione ?
<pie> si
<Carlin0> pie, ma prima andava intendi da live o avevi una precedente installazione ?
<pie> Ubuntu andava perfettamente, xubuntu da live tutto ok.
<pie> Poi installato è successo questo
<Carlin0> quindi solo da live
<pie> Una differenza:ubuntu era a 64 b mentre xubuntu a 32
<pie> Può incidere?
<Carlin0> maa ubuntu sempre 18.04 installato ?
<pie> si
<tpaper> pie: Ma perché xubuntu l'hai installato a 32 bit?
<pie> è un pc vecchio con 2 di ram, credevo velocizzasse a 32
<Carlin0> pie, ricordi per caso che kernel avevi con ubuntu ?
<pie> anche la live doveva essere a 32 no?eppure andava
<pie> no mi spiace
<tpaper> pie: si si, la mia era una considerazione generale
<tpaper> Aldilà dei driver
<Carlin0> cmq facevi meglio a installare la 64 bit di sicuro
<Carlin0> pie, uname -a cosa dice ?
<pie> i 686 è questo che ti serve?
<pie> o posto con paste?
<Carlin0> mi serve tutta la riga
<Carlin0> incolla anche qui tanto è una sola riga
<pie> ops scusate
<pie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KKmzTS9MQB/
<Carlin0> pie, all'avvio vedi il menù di grub ? o almeno sai come visualizzarlo ?
<pie> premendo f8 credo
<Carlin0> no premendo o shift o esc
<pie> ok
<pie> cosa devo fare?
<eolo> Uso Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS e kernel 5.3.0.42-generic
<eolo> Ho una tavoletta grafica Wacom Intous M BT
<eolo> L'ho inserita e...funzionava a meraviglia! Vero plug&play!
<eolo> OSSERVAZIONE; su vari forum (un po datati) leggo che 18.04 dava problemi, ma immagino che qualcosa si sia risolto con gli aggiornamenti del kernel visto al mio primo tentativo ha funzionato perfettamente.
<eolo> Poi ho installato la versione (non ufficiale) di "Teams" disponbile nel software centre
<Carlin0> cmq proviamo a  fare un downgrade del kernel..
<Carlin0> pie, sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<Carlin0> pie, dopo installato devi riavviar ee al menù di grub cercare il kernel 4.15
<pie> ok, tempo che finisce provo
<Carlin0> probabile che essendo hardware  vecchio il tuo pc vada meglio
<pie> se dovesse andar bene ad ogni riavvio devo fare questo o posso farlo andare in auto?
<Carlin0> se va bene entra qui che leviamo gli altri kernel e  tieni quello
<pie> perfetto grazie
<eolo> Opps..prima mi ha buttato fuori chiedendomi di usare "pastebin"...ma non so come fare..
<Carlin0> eolo, hai floodato e  il bot ti ha cacciato
<Carlin0> un attimo che rileggo cosa hai scritto
<eolo> ..infatti. cề pastebin qui?
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<pie> Niente da fare, neanche col 4.15 cambia
<Carlin0> ho esaurito le idee pie
<pie> magari scarico la 64 b di xubuntu oppure mate, strano però che in live vada bene
<pie> Grazie lo stesso di cuore
<Carlin0> prova xubuntu 64 bit
<pie> Infatti oppure mint, cosa mi consigli?
<pie> Non ho pretese basta che và questo ferrovecchio
<Carlin0> xubuntu
<eolo> grazie ubot-it ho fatto...ma ..qui non vedo niente
<pie> Perfetto grazie ancora ciao
<Carlin0> eolo, devi passarci il link
<Carlin0> ciao pie
<eolo> cosi? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73q5vRbMPs/
<Carlin0> eolo, ho letto , ma non diamo supporto a  software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<eolo> ..OK! (e grazie comunque :)
<eolo> Potreste dirmi (se possibile) semplicemente come aggiornare il kernel, caso mai qualcosa fosse andato storto li (per qualunque motivo)?
<eolo> .
<Carlin0> il kernel si aggiorna con i normali aggiornamenti
<eolo> ..Grazie! ora sto provando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e sta lavorando...
<atila> ciao a tutti
<atila> ho un computer datato vorrei installarci kubuntu 14.4 a 64 bit visto che ho la stessa distro sul portatile che è anche più vecchio
<atila> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare a reperirla
<Carlin0> la 14.04 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> atila, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<gigirock> atila: ci dici le caratteristiche del pc datato ?
<atila> pentiun dual core 2160
<atila> ha 4 Gb ram
<Carlin0> atila, lubuntu 18.04
<atila> hard disk 320 Gb
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<gigirock> atila: quindi il computer e' un computer fisso ?
<gigirock> atila: ci stai parlando da quel computer ?
<atila> è che ho sempre usato la kde dai tempi dell'università e non vorrei cambiare interfaccia grafica
<gigirock> atila: ma attualmente che OS hai sul pc datato ?
<atila> adesso sto scrivendo con il virus operativo windows 7
<gigirock> kubuntu 1804 atila , puoi provare usando la versione live
<gigirock> atila: lol un virus ?
<atila> ma ho pure la distro xubuntu che nn mi fa impazzire
<Carlin0> atila, a mio parere con quella cpu kde è trppo , poi fai tu
<atila> ma la versione 14.4 a 32 bit c'è l
<Carlin0> atila, ti ho già scritto ...
<Carlin0> la 14.04 è fuori supporto
<atila> l?ho sul portatile che ha 1Gbyte di ram e una cpu sempron non è una scheggia ma fa il suo dovere
<Carlin0> e cmq la tua cpu supporta il 64 bit
<atila> ok
<gigirock> atila: allora scarica kubuntu 1804 64bit...
<Carlin0> e poi diventi vecchio aspettando che apra i programmi
<atila> @gigirock provero a fare come dici
<Carlin0> vabè fate voi
<atila> pero la ubuntu 1404 ancora si può avere
<gigirock> atila: la 1404 ha 6 anni: e' come installare windows 7 oggi , e' obsoleta
<atila> arivederci
<templarsway> Salve a tutti,perdonate eventuali errori ma da poco stò usando un sistema linux e vorrei una info riguardo l'ultima versione di ubuntu 19.10....
<gigirock> !domanda templarsway
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> templarsway: poni la tua domanda.....
<templarsway> sapete se la versione scaricabile va bene anche per sistemi a 32 bit?
<Carlin0> della 19.10 no
<Carlin0> solo 64 bit
<templarsway> (si scusate ho problemi con la tastiera stavo scrivendo ;)
<Carlin0> se vuoi una 32 bit devi scaricare una derivata versione 18.04 le versioni successive sono solo a 64 bit anche loro
<Carlin0> !derivate ! templarsway
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> !derivate | templarsway
<ubot-it> templarsway: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<templarsway> quindi a vers.18.04 LTS è anche valida per 32 bit?
<templarsway> lo chiedo perchè durante la selezione prima del download non mi chiede di specificare per quale architettura scaricare...
<gigirock> templarsway: dipende dal processore del tuo pc
<gigirock> templarsway: su quale computer vuoi installare ubuntu ?
<Guest82313> io ho affinacato ubuntu sul windows 10 ma mi da proplemi di caricamento
<templarsway> vorrei installarlo su Asus Eee e Acer Aspire One D255E
<Mr_Pan> templarsway> io ho one 255 con 2 gb di ram e ssd ... uso lubuntu ma solo in casi disperati .... ti passa la voglia...
<gigirock> templarsway: quei pc sono al limite per utilizzo di ubuntu, poi sono versioni a 32 bit , quindi potrai installare solo la versione 1804 ,
<gigirock> templarsway: quindi la tua scelta e' obbligata a lubuntu versione 32 bit, puoi provare usando la versione live , cioe' una versione che funziona dalla chiavetta usb, ti renderai conto della reattivita' del sistema, se ti garba procederai all'installazione vera e propria
<templarsway> infatti volevo salvarli mettendo un sistema diverso...proverò la 18.04
<templarsway> lubuntu gia provato...lagga
<templarsway> gnome o budgie potrebbe andar meglio ?(sempre 32bit intendo)
<gigirock> templarsway: lubuntu dovrebbe essere la versione che 'consuma' meno risorse del sistema
<templarsway> capisco,beh vedrò un pò a tentativi.Grazie :) se avete ancora suggerimenti rimarrò connesso ancora per un pò
<pietro78> ciao ragazzi, e' la prima volta che scrivo e sono diventato ubuntuiano da 2 settimane, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? non riesco a far partire lo scanner della mia stampante samsung scx4300 con simple scan ieri seguendo qualche notizia del forum ho fatto delle modifiche tramite terminale ma penso di aver modificato qualcosa con i dati di un'altro , il
<pietro78>  sistema parte tranquillamente pero' all'avvio perde un po di tempo e per quello che capisco penso che giustamente ci sono dei driver che risultano in piu' e non li riconosce, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??????????????? grazie in anticipo
<gigirock> https://support.hp.com/it-it/drivers/selfservice/samsung-scx-4300-laser-multifunction-printer-series/19135279 pietro78 hai usato questi ?
<pietro78> si proprio questi sono stati istallati, almeno ci ho provato
<pietro78> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<pietro78> ragazzi nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> pietro78: se qualcuno conosce la risposto ti risponderà, pazienta.
<pietro78> ok grazie scusate
<vitodoc> e di che, figurati ;)
<Andrea1981> buonasera ho un pc a 32 bit e non riesco a scaricare i sistemi derivati di ubuntu come posso fare?
<vitodoc> cosa stai cercando di scaricare ?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Andrea1981> le derivate di ubuntu ma quando clicco per il download non entra in nessuno di quelli elencati
<Andrea1981> credo di aver risolto grazie al link grazie
<donT> Buonasera
<donT> E' possibile avere supporto qui o ho sbagliato canale? Sono uno nuovo ed ho qualche difficoltà
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<donT> Grazie. Nonostante ho cercato nei vari forum non riesco ad attivare l'audio su lubuntu
